# Luxury & Precision (LP) Portable USB DAC/AMP W1 and W2 (The new W2-131 Version is Available, Related Info on Post #1)



## bluestorm1992 (Jul 30, 2022)

Want to share some interesting new products, especially for those who are considering purchasing a small dongle like the Lotoo PAW S1.

*Latest update:*

LP is launching a new version of W2 - now called W2 (131) - in response to the chip shortages. This product is mostly identical with W2 OG, with two major improvements:

The power consumption is 10% lower than W2 OG
The driving power increases from 235mW @32 Ohm to 260mW @32 Ohm

Checkout @Currawong's latest review on W2-131!



*For a detailed comparison with W2 OG, please check out post #4333 by user @tawmizzzz . More spec info is available from Musicteck’s website.*








——————————————/
My own review and comparison between Lotoo S1, LP W1, and LP W2.

Update: see post #43 for a first impression! 

Update 2: see post #180 for English user manual and instructions.

Update 3: from Andrew @MusicTeck
“As far as we tested, there is no issues with W1 since it only draws 90mA, but W2 draws 110-120mA and iPhone has a limitation of 100mA to support external devices. So, when using W2 with iPhone 11 or 12 and W2 volume is over 70, it draws more current than iPhone allows and volume gets choppy and cuts off, even with that white cable. *We suggest you set your iPhone to max volume, set W2 gain high and lower W2 volume below 70.* That is when there are no issues with iPhone. Android phones and windows laptops don't have this issue. Only iPhones.”

——————————————————
*FW Update Info*

*Since most of the users cannot 
download FW files directly from their official webpage, I have downloaded these files and then upload them to google drive so that everyone can access them. *

*General FW Update Steps (only for Windows 7/10 ATM).*

*Download the FW update package (google drive link here, or you can find them on Musicteck's webpage or **LP's website**).*
*Connect W1/W2 to your PC.*
*Install the driver (LuxuryPrecision_setup_WHQL_20210510.exe and Windows 7 drivers if necessary). *
*Install and run the FW update tool (ISP_Tool.exe) with the FW file (for example, W1_V1.0.2.6_AS.bin).*
*In case the upgrade fails or your W1/W2 is bricked, install this rescue driver.*
*You only need to install the driver and FW update tool once. For future FW updates, you can simply load the latest FW file to the FW update tool. 

To check your current FW version. Unplug your W1/W2 first. Then, keep holding the shorter of the two bottoms and plug the device into your PC. The device’s screen will display your current FW version.*

——————————————————
*Latest FW: W1_W2_V1.0.3.6_AS (2021-12-15)

This version is compatible with the NoHID version. When the HID Key enables state changes, the USB connection is re-connected. If the HID Key is closed, the reconfiguration descriptor closes the HID communication. The HID Key is turned off by default, so it is compatible with Apple M1 tablets.*


There are two new FW from the 2021-11-23 release. One for the general user (1.0.3.4) and one specifically for Apple M1 device users.

FW W1_V1.0.3.4_AS (2021-11-23)

UAC1.0 mode (future firmware update required switching back to UAC2.0)
IER-Z1R tuning
fixed minor bugs

FW W1_V1.0.3.3_AS_NoHID (2021-11-23)

Fix the M1 device comparability issue. This FW will disable the HID function of W1/W2.
The corresponding bin file can be found in the google drive.

V1.0.2.6AS All (2021-08-18)

Seems like an overall improvement from the last FW update, but share the same firmware version.
Use the file with the name W1_V1.0.2.6_AS_ALL.bin.

FW: W1_V1.0.2.6 (06032021)

Added IE800s, SE846 EQ
Added the asynchronous UAC connection mode (check out this article for what this is)
Fixed the bug of no sound from DSD files after switching EQ

 W1_V1.0.2.1 (03082021)

Add the Xelento-tuned EQ
Add the Self-adapted UAC connectivity mode
Fix W2's balanced DSD output issue.
Improve connection stability.

—————————————————
*Some Preliminary Product Info*

Luxury & Precision (LP) is launching its Portable USB DAC/AMP W1 and W2; W1 has 1 DAC chip and W2 has 2. For some of you who may be hearing this brand for the first time, LP made its name by producing high-end R2R DAP P6.

Both devices come in two outputs: 3.5mm and 4.4mm. The 3.5mm output is also a SPDIF output, allowing it to be used purely as a DAC and connect with other AMPs.

What is insane about these two products is the crazily low noise levels and huge output power. I cannot post the link to the other forum, but if you are interested just google the product names and you will see the measurements. Long story short, based purely on the measurements, it outperforms many desktop devices... Of course, we will need to wait for the actual products to tell whether it sounds good or not.

Some data for its power level (the third party measured numbers rather than OEM-supplied numbers):
Balanced:
32Ω  235mw
Single-ended:
32Ω: 125mw

W1 retails for 199 USD and W2 retails for 299 USD. Both W1 and W2 are now ready for order! Their advertisements suggest that the prices already include two cables in the box: one USB C-to-C and one USB C-to-lightening. The attached images are for W2. The detailed info for W1 can be found on Musicteck.


----------



## bahamot

Its measurements are also good


----------



## bluestorm1992

bahamot said:


> Its measurements are also good


Thanks!
I also have another updated information from Musicteck and LP. The W2 will launch first in the US - expected to ship later this month. The W1 will arrive early next year.


----------



## bluestorm1992

Sharing some more pics of the W1/W2. The sound quality is said to be on part with their middle/higher-end DAP L4.

LP says follow-up firmware will include EQs specifically designed for certain IEMs; the first two will be for Xelento and Shure 846.


----------



## Symbiose

I'm looking for a portable dac amp to use with my iphone, this L&P item seems to be a good solution. I also liked to have 4.4mm balanced because I want to buy a cable that has a balanced 4.4mm option, so it would be the right purchase.

I'll keep an eye on this dac amp. Thanks for the post and information.


----------



## MatusSVK

Can someone just confirm that there are two models launching. The W1 and W2. Does W1 still have a balanced output although it only has one DAC?

Just seen the HiFiGO blog post and it seemed to only feature one (the W1)


----------



## bluestorm1992

MatusSVK said:


> Can someone just confirm that there are two models launching. The W1 and W2. Does W1 still have a balanced output although it only has one DAC?
> 
> Just seen the HiFiGO blog post and it seemed to only feature one (the W1)


Yes there are two models, and the W1 has both 3.5mm and 4.4mm output. The pics from the first post is for W1; W2 shares the exact same design.


----------



## MatusSVK

bluestorm1992 said:


> Yes there are two models, and the W1 has both 3.5mm and 4.4mm output. The pics from the first post is for W1; W2 shares the exact same design.


So the only difference between the two is the dual DAC. How does the W1 have a 4.4mm balanced output though🤔


----------



## bluestorm1992 (Dec 14, 2020)

MatusSVK said:


> So the only difference between the two is the dual DAC. How does the W1 have a 4.4mm balanced output though🤔


You don’t need two chips to achieve balanced output. For example, Lotoo’s flagship DAP PAW Gold Touch only has one AKM 4497 chip, but it has both 3.5mm and 4.4mm output.

Two chips is just kind of a “luxury” such that each chip is dedicated to a single channel.

BTW, I think Hifigo is not LP’s authorized dealer in the US; Musicteck is. Better wait a bit for that.


----------



## sodesuka

How's the volume control situation like? What are those buttons for and is the volume jump as unusably large as Tempotec's stuff?

After trying out many dongles, that stuff is important. Will get either W2 or Khadas Tone 2 Pro and then compare it with Musiland MU3X which I prefer to Sonata HD Pro despite the latter's better measurements.


----------



## MatusSVK

bluestorm1992 said:


> You don’t need two chips to achieve balanced output. For example, Lotoo’s flagship DAP PAW Gold Touch only has one AKM 4497 chip, but it has both 3.5mm and 4.4mm output.
> 
> Two chips is just kind of a “luxury” such that each chip is dedicated to a single channel.
> 
> BTW, I think Hifigo is not LP’s authorized dealer in the US; Musicteck is. Better wait a bit for that.


Honestly didn't know. Never looked at something that expensive 😂. I will be very interested how it compares to the earmen sparrow, which I'm also very interested in. They seem very similar,but the W2 has better power (and different DAC)


----------



## MatusSVK

sodesuka said:


> How's the volume control situation like? What are those buttons for and is the volume jump as unusably large as Tempotec's stuff?
> 
> After trying out many dongles, that stuff is important. Will get either W2 or Khadas Tone 2 Pro and then compare it with Musiland MU3X which I prefer to Sonata HD Pro despite the latter's better measurements.


Have a look at the Earmen Sparrow. It's really similar to the W2 spec wise. And also has MQA if u are into that.


----------



## sodesuka

No interest in dongles with no physical volume buttons, let alone one that costs $200.


----------



## MatusSVK

sodesuka said:


> No interest in dongles with no physical volume buttons, let alone one that costs $200.


That is fair. One of the biggest drawbacks for me as well. Also the W2 has a OLED screen which looks really nice


----------



## bluestorm1992

sodesuka said:


> How's the volume control situation like? What are those buttons for and is the volume jump as unusably large as Tempotec's stuff?
> 
> After trying out many dongles, that stuff is important. Will get either W2 or Khadas Tone 2 Pro and then compare it with Musiland MU3X which I prefer to Sonata HD Pro despite the latter's better measurements.


I believe the longer bar on the side is for volume control, and the shorter bar is for EQ adjustment. Not sure how sensitive/insensitive these buttons are. Will definitely test it and report when it launches. I will also keep an eye on the reviews from the first group of users in China.


----------



## AlexCBSN

looking forward for the 2 dac version. Seems quite good, I love my ltp s1, I think this will be something quite good


----------



## Aenlandril

Keeping my eye on this, looks awesome


----------



## sodesuka

Is W2 even coming out this year in China?


----------



## bluestorm1992

sodesuka said:


> Is W2 even coming out this year in China?


Nope. I directly asked L&P for this. Their plan is to have the W1 launching in China first and W2 launching in the US first.


----------



## sodesuka

Ah well, guess not getting it this year then. More time to wait for impressions at least.


----------



## chaiyuta

I’m looking forward to the L&P W2 technical specs as well as the release date.


----------



## NZtechfreak

Have the S1 but saw the thread on this with measurements elsewhere and certainly has my interest also.


----------



## chaiyuta

There is no any L&P W2 news yet.~


----------



## bluestorm1992

chaiyuta said:


> There is no any L&P W2 news yet.~


Let’s hope that it will launch (very) soon at Musicteck.


----------



## chaiyuta

L&P New Products 2021 (Pictured from L&P Weibo)


----------



## bluestorm1992

chaiyuta said:


> L&P New Products 2021 (Pictured from L&P Weibo)


Great pic! Happy new year.


----------



## andersos

Is the only difference between W1 and W2 the number of DAC chips?


----------



## musicday

More powerful then Lotoo S1 in balance mode.
120 mW Vs 235 mW.


----------



## bluestorm1992

andersos said:


> Is the only difference between W1 and W2 the number of DAC chips?


The measurements are also better with W2 due to having two chips. For the design and general functionality they are the same.


----------



## AlexCBSN

They posted 3 devices, one looks amazing in orange and black (one of my favorite color combinations)

ordered w1 from hifigo, only thing I hate with all my guts is when something is listed “in stock” and it’s actually back ordered...


----------



## chaiyuta

@AlexCBSN : Can't wait to hear your impression.


----------



## andersos

bluestorm1992 said:


> The measurements are also better with W2 due to having two chips. For the design and general functionality they are the same.


Then the question is if those better measurements also make for noticeably  better sound.


----------



## andersos

AlexCBSN said:


> They posted 3 devices, one looks amazing in orange and black (one of my favorite color combinations)
> 
> ordered w1 from hifigo, only thing I hate with all my guts is when something is listed “in stock” and it’s actually back ordered...


Where did you see the orange and black one?


----------



## bluestorm1992

andersos said:


> Then the question is if those better measurements also make for noticeably  better sound.


True. Hopefully we can get some impressions very soon.


----------



## AlexCBSN

bluestorm1992 said:


> True. Hopefully we can get some impressions very soon.





chaiyuta said:


> L&P New Products 2021 (Pictured from L&P Weibo)


Here, but I think it’s the same one though. As well in other science oriented forum the test user received 3 I think...


----------



## andersos

AlexCBSN said:


> Here, but I think it’s the same one though. As well in other science oriented forum the test user received 3 I think...


I thought that one with wood on the backside is the P6 Pro DAP.


----------



## AlexCBSN

andersos said:


> I thought that one with wood on the backside is the P6 Pro DAP.


No no, underneath the 2 piled up, the other definitely is a dap


----------



## Aenlandril

Waiting for the W2 to come out because I'm a slut for good measurements


----------



## bluestorm1992

Aenlandril said:


> Waiting for the W2 to come out because I'm a slut for good measurements


Good measurement is always desirable IMO.  Can’t wait for it to be released.


----------



## chaiyuta

L&P is very silent about when W2 will be released?


----------



## bluestorm1992

chaiyuta said:


> L&P is very silent about when W2 will be released?


Last time they told me was that it will be in January. Shipping to US seems to be a big issue with COVID getting worse over time...


----------



## seamon

I might get the W2 to use as a SPDIF adapter for my Oriolus BD20


----------



## AlexCBSN (Jan 8, 2021)

Ootb

Oem Cables are pretty good, even though it ain’t braided, they feel quite good, rubbery feel but kinda gives security since they are going to be flexing in pockets.

sound
3.5 jack (cause im lazy to get my 4.4 cable right now) WOW! Sound wise it’s quite organic, I’m testing with imr pb2 (one of the most source dependent pairs I own) and sound is quite impressive, though soundstage feels a wee small (again, im on my iPhone with a 3.5 Jack)

Plenty of options for eq (staying on normal or no eq right now) high and low gain really similar to ltps1 (low for highly sensible iems) Dac filter options as well (slow, fast, ll slow, ll fast) Option to shut down the screen and a hid button option (thats the only thing i have no idea what is it for...) I’m quite impressed with it, will report in a couple of days.

quick edit: plugged to my laptop, as ltp s1, it just got better... WAY better


quick edit 2: this thing is worth every penny, damn... leave alone the measurements and the numbers, Master of Puppets (studio Track) just ... DAMN! the earman sparrow and e1da 9038s g3 are good... but this thing WOW... seriously... and im still in 3.5... the headroom and the background are outstanding and the presentation is just impressive. im saying this cause the pb2 has been a pain in the butt to drive properly, and ive been playing around with iems all week long (thanks lockdown) and with this, i can hear Cliff in all its splendor, im just a/b 'ing with ztella and xduoo xd05+ the L&P makes em dust


----------



## bluestorm1992

AlexCBSN said:


> Ootb
> 
> Oem Cables are pretty good, even though it ain’t braided, they feel quite good, rubbery feel but kinda gives security since they are going to be flexing in pockets.
> 
> ...


Thanks sod sharing!!! The W1 looks amazing. Now I want it even more.


----------



## soundblast75

Whats the W1 W2 difference


----------



## bluestorm1992

soundblast75 said:


> Whats the W1 W2 difference


W2 uses 2 chips while W1 uses only 1. Because of this, W2 has better measurements but the general functionality is the same between the two.


----------



## seamon

soundblast75 said:


> Whats the W1 W2 difference


Color and 2 DAC chips in W2


----------



## soundblast75

So we expect W2 to sound better of course?


----------



## bluestorm1992 (Jan 8, 2021)

soundblast75 said:


> So we expect W2 to sound better of course?


I think so, although some people may conclude that W1 is already good enough so the improvement to W2 is not that significant.  The familiar diminishing return story.

Based on the measurements at least, the difference is quite noticeable between the two.


----------



## soundblast75

bluestorm1992 said:


> I think so, although some people may conclude that W1 is already good enough so the improvement to W2 is not that significant.  The familiar diminishing return story.
> 
> Based on the measurements at least, the difference is quite noticeable between the two.


Well i know my type 😆
After zorloos and p1s and million others, it'll be the best🍻👍


----------



## AlexCBSN (Jan 12, 2021)

Ok, let’s do this,

talking about the amazing options that this dongle have would be doing a review, which I don’t feel capable of doing cause I start talking about stuff and my brain goes everywhere, though it does beat It’s competition, I’m waiting for w2, I would be blown away if it brings better sq, w1 already beats its competition imo, sound is straight forward, detailed, punchy, and its the first time the lowpass filters are noticeable in a dap/ dac bringing smoothness and more detail, depending on the headphone and the filter, I’m truly impressed by that.

but @Kal El @hakunamakaka gentlemen, the most important part that I think we cared the most about:

my iPhone dac gear:
tc28i
Audirect beam2 usb c to usb c cable (its super flexible, that’s why I love it)

THIS DONGLE HAS NO EFi!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Even in 4.4! D’You know what does that mean? It means the engineer in charge of the project DOES HAVE A CELLPHONE AND DOES WALK OUT OF ITS APARTMENT LIKE WE ALL MORTALS (cause the sparrow, ltp s1, beam 2 engineers didn’t or thought that the devices were meant for indoors in an isolated room only) I took it to the places where efi noise is noticeable in tmy apartment and outside (walked out the dogs for an hour, used the elevator which is an efi source for even my ztella mqa) even got close to my iPad Pro with wifi on, no efi noise, not a single bit, now this is with my gear, however I tested yesterday the same gear with my sparrow and I was even thinking “if I think that this is a really scratched vinyl, it might trick me into thinking that it is normal”

for the price and the quality, having a bunch of dongles, and comparing em all, I can call the l&p w1 the king of dongles, moving the ltp s1 just by a hint, the problem with the s1 it’s the efi, the lack of practical eq’s (the ones from w1 are way more practical, I liked them, though I’m not a eq fan unless it’s utterly necessary (ex1k)

So there we go, that’s as always just my opinion, after 3 years in this hobby I can tell when something is fotm (yes (current single dynamic driver hypers, you ain’t impressing me tbh) something is legit (w1 and ltp s1) and something is just a lost cause...l&p waited and when they shot, it was a straight shot. Right at our hearts =P


----------



## hakunamakaka

AlexCBSN said:


> Ok, let’s do this,
> 
> talking about the amazing options that this dongle would be doing a review, which I don’t feel capable of doing cause I start talking about stuff and my brain goes everywhere, though it does beat It’s competition, I’m waiting for w2, I would be blown away if it brings better sq, w1 already beats its competition imo, sound is straight forward, detailed, punchy, and its the first time the lowpass filters are noticeable in a dap/ dac bringing smoothness and more detail, depending on the headphone and the filter, I’m truly impressed by that.
> 
> ...



Thanks a lot Alexis, without efi it seems that S1 lost it’s top spot. What is still left for me to decide is w1 or w2. I know that measurements differ between those two , but the question is if there are  any audible improvements. Let us know once you will get your hands on w2 as well. L&P seems to get positive praise even in asr forum


----------



## AlexCBSN

hakunamakaka said:


> Thanks a lot Alexis, without efi it seems that S1 lost it’s top spot. What is still left for me to decide is w1 or w2. I know that measurements differ between those two , but the question is if there are  any audible improvements. Let us know once you will get your hands on w2 as well. L&P seems to get positive praise even in asr forum


Just got my ltp on just to double check, there’s a detail about mine: it’s romi modded, however the sound quality from
The w1 still it’s more enjoyable imc

I forgot someone in my list (actually a bunch, but there’s one super important) the 9038s g3 it’s aswell a MONSTER, though I don’t use it as much cause 1) it drains my battery faster 2) I wish I could toy around with the app more but I only have iOS for on the go, the only android devices I have are my cayin n6 II and my works phone which I cannot just take out as “im going to toy around with mg audio gear while people are making orders”


----------



## hakunamakaka

AlexCBSN said:


> Just got my ltp on just to double check, there’s a detail about mine: it’s romi modded, however the sound quality from
> The w1 still it’s more enjoyable imc
> 
> I forgot someone in my list (actually a bunch, but there’s one super important) the 9038s g3 it’s aswell a MONSTER, though I don’t use it as much cause 1) it drains my battery faster 2) I wish I could toy around with the app more but I only have iOS for on the go, the only android devices I have are my cayin n6 II and my works phone which I cannot just take out as “im going to toy around with mg audio gear while people are making orders”



You seem to have huge love for portable dongles. Did romi mode really improved the sound of S1 ? I actually dissembled S1 and in my eyes there is not much that could be done there. 9038 holds ES sabre chip and that's simply a no for me. I know many claim that dacs are transparent, but maybe there are some limits with these chips in a small circuit design. Oppo Ha2 had the least trouble, but the rest of usb sized dongles bright/splashy highs and forward sound. I could see though such dongles having a good match with warmer/less revealing hp/iems. I will wait for more impressions and will fallow this thread


----------



## TooPoorForHiFi

Around $300 for the W2 is a bit high, What was the improvement again?


----------



## bluestorm1992

TooPoorForHiFi said:


> Around $300 for the W2 is a bit high, What was the improvement again?


The measurement is better but whether this makes significant SQ improvement is unclear.

W2 has not been released yet; hopefully we will get it soon.


----------



## AlexCBSN (Jan 13, 2021)

hakunamakaka said:


> You seem to have huge love for portable dongles. Did romi mode really improved the sound of S1 ? I actually dissembled S1 and in my eyes there is not much that could be done there. 9038 holds ES sabre chip and that's simply a no for me. I know many claim that dacs are transparent, but maybe there are some limits with these chips in a small circuit design. Oppo Ha2 had the least trouble, but the rest of usb sized dongles bright/splashy highs and forward sound. I could see though such dongles having a good match with warmer/less revealing hp/iems. I will wait for more impressions and will fallow this thread


The good thing about 9038 is that you can play with a couple of settings (the 3rd harmonic control allowed me to tame that thrilling timbre that ess is know for, and actually plays quite fair with my iPhone.

The Romi mod did boost a bit the gain, mids became more forward, when plugged to my computer it is a beast, according to him, he disabled a “power management” sort of thing, powering the dac at all times, tbh i want an oem dongle to check the difference but imo mids are the main change, being more forward and the dongle does feel alive, i remember it way more laid back when i just got it, i do love its signature, though w1 has this natural thing that i cannot describe easily, it just feels more natural and more “arranged”

I hear you about the dongle sound; ddhifi tc44b is a perfect example, it doesn’t do anything wrong... but it ain’t polished and a couple of things are out of control. I do think that is more about the power supply that can be fed to a dongle rather than an implementation problem; mainly since my main source for em is my iPhone. Some are doing it better than others, the sparrow for example, sound quality is amazing through the balanced connection, though the guy that designed it never took a walk with it, lotoo same thing, i hope that the luxury and precision dongles make a statement of “ok, this can be better” and someone adventures into new implementation and more research


----------



## MundoHiFiOz

TooPoorForHiFi said:


> Around $300 for the W2 is a bit high, What was the improvement again?


Agree, seems too much so I hope it has way better sound than w1 and a outstanding performance


----------



## jburks725

Where are you seeing $300 for the W2? Is it actually available for purchase anywhere?


----------



## bluestorm1992

jburks725 said:


> Where are you seeing $300 for the W2? Is it actually available for purchase anywhere?


It is currently available for pre-order in China for 1880 RMB (292 USD). No pre-ordering available in US or EU yet.


----------



## sodesuka

What's the ETA in China? I'm guessing it'd be after Chinese New Year holidays?


----------



## bluestorm1992

sodesuka said:


> What's the ETA in China? I'm guessing it'd be after Chinese New Year holidays?


Around Chinese New Year. I think LP is working to get it released before the holiday.


----------



## feverfive

I mean, it's Luxury & Precision...I was actually expecting an even higher price.


----------



## TooPoorForHiFi

jburks725 said:


> Where are you seeing $300 for the W2? Is it actually available for purchase anywhere?



Musicteck will be stocking them, No ETA as of yet.


----------



## jburks725

TooPoorForHiFi said:


> Musicteck will be stocking them, No ETA as of yet.


Yeah, I saw that earlier and have been checking their site daily.


----------



## sodesuka

bluestorm1992 said:


> Around Chinese New Year. I think LP is working to get it released before the holiday.


Well they have less than a month left to make it, good luck. Wonder if any of online resellers will be stocking them (not US based ones) before the cutoff date where everything just shut down there.


feverfive said:


> I mean, it's Luxury & Precision...I was actually expecting an even higher price.


They have more DAPs at normal market prices than the crazier 1K ones. In fact they offer a whole DAP for W2's price, it's really on the pricier side. Not sure if people will be receptive. Those looking for measurements can even get a dongle that's only 4dB worse for $50s.


----------



## udesign48

I like all of these 4.4mm portable USB DACs! 

I think Sony should make small 4.4 DACs like this one... I like PHA series but they're kinda big and they have lithium batteries inside.
When you use DACs with laptops, you don't need lithium batteries at all.


----------



## udesign48

Will we ever see dual 3.5mm balanced portable DAC ???
I like Sony PHA-3 but it's too big and its internal battery is useless...


----------



## Cat Music

@AlexCBSN  How would you rate the battery consumption of smartphones with the W1? And how would it compare to the other dongles with regard to battery consumption? If possible, I would really appreciate a ranking of all the dongles you've had from highest to worst in terms of smartphone battery consumption.


----------



## Matpar

Following, so far more than happy with Dense Reference, but a 4.4 should come handy to me (and did not like that much the S1...).


----------



## bluestorm1992 (Jan 15, 2021)

Some quick update on the release time. L&P told me that the launch will happen after the Chinese New Year, which brings it to sometime in February.

From a separate info source, I was told that they received some useful feedback from the customers of W1 and have been working on incorporating them to W2, which leads to the delay in launch. Nothing fundamental. I think it is a couple of new EQ and filters, and they want to have it ready at the launch. I think these new features should be added to W1 in future FW update as well.


----------



## musicday (Jan 16, 2021)

So we will see many selling the S1 to buy the W2  ?
Also will it work with Windows 7, MQA decoding? No offense, but it looks like a pencil sharpener, still cool design.


----------



## bluestorm1992

musicday said:


> So we will see many selling the S1 to buy the W2  ?
> Also will it work with Windows 7, MQA decoding? No offense, but it looks like a pencil sharpener, still cool design.


It does look like a pencil sharpener to me as well.  

I think it does not work with MQA at the launch. I am less sure about its compatibility with Windows 7.


----------



## AlexCBSN

Cat Music said:


> @AlexCBSN  How would you rate the battery consumption of smartphones with the W1? And how would it compare to the other dongles with regard to battery consumption? If possible, I would really appreciate a ranking of all the dongles you've had from highest to worst in terms of smartphone battery consumption.


Brother, sorry for the long delay, last night was date night, no headphone forums before sleeping.

battery life of my iPhone X seems the same as when I plug ltp s1 or earmen sparrow, I think the power consumption for this dongles is around the same since iOS can only supply with so much voltage through the lightning port, either way my iPhone battery is quite exhausted and I’m looking to either change the battery or get a new phone, though I need an iOS device since I use the apple
Ecosystem (sharing files mainly on iCloud)

my 2 cents


----------



## Cat Music

AlexCBSN said:


> Brother, sorry for the long delay, last night was date night, no headphone forums before sleeping.
> 
> battery life of my iPhone X seems the same as when I plug ltp s1 or earmen sparrow, I think the power consumption for this dongles is around the same since iOS can only supply with so much voltage through the lightning port, either way my iPhone battery is quite exhausted and I’m looking to either change the battery or get a new phone, though I need an iOS device since I use the apple
> Ecosystem (sharing files mainly on iCloud)
> ...


And the W1 consumes a lot of the battery of your iPhone? If so, do you think the consumption of the W1 is higher than the S1 or Sparrow?


----------



## AlexCBSN (Jan 17, 2021)

Cat Music said:


> And the W1 consumes a lot of the battery of your iPhone? If so, do you think the consumption of the W1 is higher than the S1 or Sparrow?


Tbh man, I never check battery consumption that close cause my phone already gets depleted quite fast. One thing is for sure, w1 sounds a heck better than the sparrow.

i think it last longer with the w1, I’ll try to keep an eye on it tomorrow at work


----------



## Xinlisupreme

AlexCBSN said:


> Ootb
> 
> Oem Cables are pretty good, even though it ain’t braided, they feel quite good, rubbery feel but kinda gives security since they are going to be flexing in pockets.
> 
> ...



Do you prefer L&P W2 over Lotoo S1?


----------



## AlexCBSN

Xinlisupreme said:


> Do you prefer L&P W2 over Lotoo S1?


Yes


----------



## Xinlisupreme

Where can I buy it?


----------



## bluestorm1992

Xinlisupreme said:


> Where can I buy it?


Currently from HifiGo. Musicteck will be stocking the W2 shortly (in Feb).


----------



## AlexCBSN

Xinlisupreme said:


> Where can I buy it?


sorry, i was just paying half attention when answering, i currently own w1; w2 is not for sale yet, however w1 is pretty amazing, it does surpass s1 in sq imo. totally recommended, hifigo does have stock, i would mail them first still though


----------



## musicday

AlexCBSN said:


> sorry, i was just paying half attention when answering, i currently own w1; w2 is not for sale yet, however w1 is pretty amazing, it does surpass s1 in sq imo. totally recommended, hifigo does have stock, i would mail them first still though


Can you try and see if it connects to windows 7? Thank you.


----------



## Xinlisupreme

I will wait W2 and see main differences with W1. 
W2 will have same dimension and weight?


----------



## bluestorm1992

Xinlisupreme said:


> I will wait W2 and see main differences with W1.
> W2 will have same dimension and weight?


Yes, I believe so.


----------



## dleblanc343

To anyone who has any of the L&P dongles as well as the Lotoo S1 on hand - how do they compare in their tunings?

Besides Frequency Response, how does imaging and staging compare? Lotoo sounds quite holographic for a little dongle


----------



## karma99

Would this be able to power the LCD-3 fazor well?


----------



## hakunamakaka

dleblanc343 said:


> To anyone who has any of the L&P dongles as well as the Lotoo S1 on hand - how do they compare in their tunings?
> 
> Besides Frequency Response, how does imaging and staging compare? Lotoo sounds quite holographic for a little dongle




We are still waiting for new owners with impressions. I have my eyes on L&P as well as it seems it could set the new bar to such dongles


----------



## darren700

i just got my Paw S1 last week. I love it so far, but now I find myself wondering If I should buy a L&P W1 or W2 also.


----------



## musicday

darren700 said:


> i just got my Paw S1 last week. I love it so far, but now I find myself wondering If I should buy a L&P W1 or W2 also.


Why not? I have the S1 and would love to buy the W2 if is better and will connect to Windows 7, or older class USB .


----------



## AlexCBSN

musicday said:


> Can you try and see if it connects to windows 7? Thank you.


Sorry, I don’t have a windows 7 computer at hand, though w1 doesn’t offer the same mode as ltp yet


----------



## bluestorm1992

musicday said:


> Can you try and see if it connects to windows 7? Thank you.


Given the amount of Win7 users in China I think the answer should be yes, but let me ask them and then get back to you.


----------



## bluestorm1992

karma99 said:


> Would this be able to power the LCD-3 fazor well?


These are the output power numbers:
32Ω 235mw
Single-ended:
32Ω: 125mw

Maybe you can check the specs of the LCD-3 to see if this is powerful enough or not.


----------



## musicday

bluestorm1992 said:


> Given the amount of Win7 users in China I think the answer should be yes, but let me ask them and then get back to you.


Thank you.


----------



## bluestorm1992

musicday said:


> Thank you.


Just got back from LP China. Yes it is compatible with Win 7. All you need to do is to download a driver from their website.


----------



## Verificateur

Hi everyone, before ordering the L&P W1 was wondering if it would be an upgrade over the Qudelix 5K and E1DA9038 that I already have, or would it be more of a side-grade? 
Planning on using it with an iPhone as a source for portable listening.


----------



## hakunamakaka

Verificateur said:


> Hi everyone, before ordering the L&P W1 was wondering if it would be an upgrade over the Qudelix 5K and E1DA9038 that I already have, or would it be more of a side-grade?
> Planning on using it with an iPhone as a source for portable listening.



It would depend on what kind of IEM/Headphones you have as well. 5k is self powered, while usb type dongles are very dependant on your source, they will play better if connected to laptop instead of iphone. I had 5k and sold it as I did not find much of the use with their EQ app, some of Lotoo S1 EQ presets where way better than what I could have achieved while EQ'ing with 5k and it's bluetooth sound did not impressed me. Purely for bluetooth usage UP4 was a clear winner for me, but I'm a fan of detailed though warmer presentation, the ones who likes analytical/forward sound signature can claim opposite. Now comparing 5k to Lotoo S1, 5k itself sounds better in usb dac mode, but against S1 and especially when S1 was connected to laptop it was game over for Qudelix 5k. Sound quality wise you will not achieve huge difference between portable dac/amps, it's more to the sound presentation, maybe 10-15% of an improvement, but for some people it could make a huge difference for their listening experience


----------



## Whitigir

bluestorm1992 said:


> Just got back from LP China. Yes it is compatible with Win 7. All you need to do is to download a driver from their website.


They respond to email ? In Chinese or English ? Because I never got respond from them lol


----------



## musicday

Whitigir said:


> They respond to email ? In Chinese or English ? Because I never got respond from them lol


Welcome here my friend. Will you buy the W2?


----------



## bluestorm1992

Whitigir said:


> They respond to email ? In Chinese or English ? Because I never got respond from them lol


WeChat message in Chinese.


----------



## Babayagga

TooPoorForHiFi said:


> Around $300 for the W2 is a bit high, What was the improvement again?


I think what many are missing here is the small increase in power from the W1 to the W2, which in conjunction with the dual dac, should in theory give greater control over the speakers. They are saying that the W2 is equal in performance to the L&P L4 which goes for $699, so at $290, it should be considered a steal!


----------



## darren700

Are the DAC's in the W2 a different model than the W1? some posts in this thread seem to indicate that? If so, does anyone know what DAC's are in the W2?


----------



## bluestorm1992

darren700 said:


> Are the DAC's in the W2 a different model than the W1? some posts in this thread seem to indicate that? If so, does anyone know what DAC's are in the W2?


It should be the CS43198 chip. I believe both W1 and W2 use this chip.


----------



## Whitigir

bluestorm1992 said:


> It should be the CS43198 chip. I believe both W1 and W2 use this chip.


Same chips as the Ibasso Dx300, interesting


----------



## chaiyuta

For those who are interested in measurement graphs of W2~ Credited by L7Audio Lab.




 

DNR is already beyond the DNR of the CS43198 specs based on its datasheet.   







Spoiler: W2 architecture


----------



## bluestorm1992

chaiyuta said:


> For those who are interested in measurement graphs of W2~ Credited by L7Audio Lab.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks for sharing this!

As a related note, L&P has a very good track record in implementing certain chips/technologies. The actual specs of their DAPs usually beat the specs of the chip itself.


----------



## musicday

Anyone has a link for the W2 pre-order?


----------



## bluestorm1992

musicday said:


> Anyone has a link for the W2 pre-order?


Not open yet. Andrew should have it ready sometime in Feb. The Chinese New Year is approaching so a lot of factories are taking a break now. The production should resume in early/mid Feb.


----------



## Whitigir (Jan 19, 2021)

chaiyuta said:


> For those who are interested in measurement graphs of W2~ Credited by L7Audio Lab.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Then why is Dx300 sitting at 125 with 4X ? It is also lower than dx160


----------



## CANiSLAYu

Whitigir said:


> Same chips as the Ibasso Dx300, interesting



HiBy R5 (Sept' 2019) also uses 2x CS43198 and it's a great little player.


----------



## Whitigir

CANiSLAYu said:


> HiBy R5 (Sept' 2019) also uses 2x CS43198 and it's a great little player.


Yeah, my point is that the latest trend from China is going with CS43198 I guess ? And that is very interesting


----------



## darren700

Probably because of the AKM fire, interesting most have been choosing cs instead of ess


----------



## bluestorm1992

From what I know, CS chips also tend to have a different sound signature (smoother yet refined). Maybe this suits their product characteristics better.


----------



## musicday

Being able to output 235 mW @ 32 ohm is very impressive for a USB dongle.
For example Hidizs AP80 Pro can do only 190 mW @ 32 ohm in balanced mode.


----------



## povidlo

E1DA 9038S G3 can do 340 mW @ 32 Ohm


----------



## musicday

povidlo said:


> E1DA 9038S G3 can do 340 mW @ 32 Ohm


I like a device with a OLED screen like the Paw S1.


----------



## povidlo

musicday said:


> I like a device with a OLED screen like the Paw S1.


Give us 340 mW and OLED!

On a serious note, W1/W2 looks sweet. I might be skipping it though due to redundancy; already own Paw S1, while my A&K SR25 uses the same CS chip with amazing results.


----------



## musicday

Does the W1/W2 have low/high gain in the settings? I can't find where they put the firmwares for update.


----------



## AlexCBSN

musicday said:


> Does the W1/W2 have low/high gain in the settings? I can't find where they put the firmwares for update.


Yes, they do have H and L gain settings

I haven’t seen any new firmware yet...


----------



## musicday

Any more news on the W2? Any review?


----------



## Strifeff7

need a comparison with some budget desktop stack,
like L30/E30 or some schiit,

thank you,


----------



## bluestorm1992

musicday said:


> Any more news on the W2? Any review?


Nothing yet. I will keep an eye out.


----------



## Verificateur

Wanted to ask/curious if the L&P W1 is currently the best dongle-portable DAC/amp that one can get? Or are there better ones?


----------



## bluestorm1992

Verificateur said:


> Wanted to ask/curious if the L&P W1 is currently the best dongle-portable DAC/amp that one can get? Or are there better ones?


@AlexCBSN seems pretty knowledge about the small dongles.


----------



## sodesuka

Best by what? Objective measurements or subjective opinions? If the former then a $50 dongle is the one you want at least until W2 comes out. If the later, then that depends on who you ask lol.


----------



## Reebonz

The W2 won't be out until after Chinese New Year, so we probably won't have much news for about a month.


----------



## AlexCBSN (Jan 25, 2021)

bluestorm1992 said:


> @AlexCBSN seems pretty knowledge about the small dongles.


With no measurements and just my ears

W1
9038g3 s3000 
S1
hilidac audirect s2
Ztella mqa
Ddhifi tc44 (this last one works marvels on iOS)

I would really recommend the sparrow but the efi goes way out of charts IMO

special award goes to the qudelix 5k
Truly amazing device


----------



## Verificateur

sodesuka said:


> Best by what? Objective measurements or subjective opinions? If the former then a $50 dongle is the one you want at least until W2 comes out. If the later, then that depends on who you ask lol.



Which $50 dongle? And does it mean that ‘objectively’ the L&P W1 is no better than that dongle?


----------



## sodesuka

Verificateur said:


> Which $50 dongle? And does it mean that ‘objectively’ the L&P W1 is no better than that dongle?


Hidizs S8/Tempotec Sonata HD Pro (same internal, one is 2x the price though). If we're purely talking about measurements, yeah. Seems W1 got more power however.


----------



## Verificateur

Thank you @AlexCBSN and @sodesuka !
Now I just need to decide whether or not to wait for W2 to be released or whether the W1 is a safe bet now.


----------



## sodesuka

Honestly considering the transducers usually have like 100x THD+N the DAC, it's ultimately moot what you pick after a certain threshold. After a certain point, stuff like ease of use, features like filter/LO/gain, sane volume steps (Tempotec's weak point), and compatibility with your device matters more. At least to me.


----------



## NewEve (Jan 26, 2021)

For those who got their hands on the W1, any chance you also heard the IKKO Zerda ITM03?


----------



## jeffhawke

NewEve said:


> For those who got their hands on the W1, any chance you also heard the IKKO Zerda ITM03?


I have not, however as it has no balanced headphone output it’s less interesting for me. It’s bigger brother ITM01 has twin CS43198 chips and a 2.5trrs output, however price is $199. I think I’ll wait until the W2 is available before making any decisions.


----------



## HiFyAK2020

Ì got the Luxury and Precision W1 a few days ago and can confirm that it has outstanding features and performance. It has a volume control that is extremely accurate and allow fine adjustments independent of the audio source. In my case a Smartphone P30. The W1 is very small and very practical - one volume control up/down and a button for the menu flip through - up/down button then changes the settings - it is as simple as a Digital watch really - and the sound performance of this little device is sensational to say the least. My Fiio BTR5 is very good and I like this little DAC for its features, performance and very reasonable price, but this W1 is a complete different league. Only don't waste the money if your IEM is not able to project the sound details that this W1 DAC can deliver. If your IEM Is a good one then you will be a step closer to music heaven. Given that a general Smartphone + W1 can produce such an incredible detailed and excellent sound - it kind of for me at least is a winning combination in terms of value/price.
Expect an outstanding sound - i can confirm at least for me it is a very good purchase and thanks to the people who already reviewed the W1, one can not find it in shops and test it - I bought it simply based on the feedbacks and evaluations I read ... and they were all very enthusiastic - and so am I as well.


----------



## musicday

Have you tried the Lotoo Paw S1? I am waiting to see what people have to say about W2 once it comes out.


----------



## jeffhawke

musicday said:


> Have you tried the Lotoo Paw S1? I am waiting to see what people have to say about W2 once it comes out.


Yes, I have and I loved it. I have an LPGT and I'm looking for something less bulky and heavy and especially for streaming (not LPGT's forte). The S1 definitely retains the the family signature, and I'm in fact debating whether to get one or, as you are doing, waiting for reactions and comparisons once the W2 comes out.


----------



## HiFyAK2020

musicday said:


> Have you tried the Lotoo Paw S1? I am waiting to see what people have to say about W2 once it comes out.


Hello,
I read about the Lotoo Paw S1 and it was in my short list - then I saw measurements for the W1 and it convinced me to go for the L&P. I actually want the W2 but not yet available - MusicTeck told me, that it is announced to arrive soon. 
So to answer precisely - NO I could not listen to the Lotoo - you think it is on par ?
My feel is - sorry to say - the Chinese are very very ambitious and some of those companies put extra effort into things because they want to build a reputation that they don't yet have - and this pays off in some cases for consumers like us. We can buy good products for an acceptable price. Brand is a delta price increase - no brand but good product is a what i call a good deal. A company that is called Luxury and Precision is in my view a terrible name - it sounds like total bling bling - but that is also a bit Chinesi style..


----------



## musicday

All we can do so far is to wait and see. Lotoo delivers fantastic support and they are great with firmware updates and new features.
If Luxury and Precision good with updates then all we need is a good sounding dongle.


----------



## HiFyAK2020

musicday said:


> All we can do so far is to wait and see. Lotoo delivers fantastic support and they are great with firmware updates and new features.
> If Luxury and Precision good with updates then all we need is a good sounding dongle.


Haha,
The L&P website is only in Chinese - so I am not so sure about updates yet... For the moment i kind of think that there is no update needed -  when you need updates it means something was not right in the first place and needed adjustments OR the developer discovered something new that he was not aware of before. Can happen though, but does not leave me with a great deal of confidence to start with. For a US DAC chip that is at the heart of the W1 I am not quite sure that has such "qualities" of new discoveries - I think the company L&P did already a damn good job in the first place - this thing sounds simply amazing - and the evaluation with the measurements that have been done, seem to confirm that. It's good to have choices so I hope my best for Lotoo to also have great products available (as shall others as well of course) and i would really hope that L&P will get their act together and launch an English version of their website - yes with google translate it works O.K. from Chinese to English - but... unless L&P has enough customer base in China and does not care about Intl. it would be really good if they take this serious. Choices are good for us !


----------



## felix3650

musicday said:


> Have you tried the Lotoo Paw S1? I am waiting to see what people have to say about W2 once it comes out.


I second this! Currently have the Paw S1 but the W2 piques my curiosity. My setup is: dac/amp -> 4.4mm copper cable -> LZ A7


----------



## jsmiller58

HiFyAK2020 said:


> Haha,
> The L&P website is only in Chinese - so I am not so sure about updates yet... For the moment i kind of think that there is no update needed -  when you need updates it means something was not right in the first place and needed adjustments OR the developer discovered something new that he was not aware of before. Can happen though, but does not leave me with a great deal of confidence to start with. For a US DAC chip that is at the heart of the W1 I am not quite sure that has such "qualities" of new discoveries - I think the company L&P did already a damn good job in the first place - this thing sounds simply amazing - and the evaluation with the measurements that have been done, seem to confirm that. It's good to have choices so I hope my best for Lotoo to also have great products available (as shall others as well of course) and i would really hope that L&P will get their act together and launch an English version of their website - yes with google translate it works O.K. from Chinese to English - but... unless L&P has enough customer base in China and does not care about Intl. it would be really good if they take this serious. Choices are good for us !


Software / Firmware almost always needs or benefits from updating.  That is one of the benefits of software over hardware - it can be updated to either improve the software or workaround hardware issues.  It is the rare product that is perfect to begin with.


----------



## Strifeff7

HiFyAK2020 said:


> Haha,
> The L&P website is only in Chinese - so I am not so sure about updates yet... For the moment i kind of think that there is no update needed -  when you need updates it means something was not right in the first place and needed adjustments OR the developer discovered something new that he was not aware of before. Can happen though, but does not leave me with a great deal of confidence to start with. For a US DAC chip that is at the heart of the W1 I am not quite sure that has such "qualities" of new discoveries - I think the company L&P did already a damn good job in the first place - this thing sounds simply amazing - and the evaluation with the measurements that have been done, seem to confirm that. It's good to have choices so I hope my best for Lotoo to also have great products available (as shall others as well of course) and i would really hope that L&P will get their act together and launch an English version of their website - yes with google translate it works O.K. from Chinese to English - but... unless L&P has enough customer base in China and does not care about Intl. it would be really good if they take this serious. Choices are good for us !


could you compare the W1 with any of your DAC/DAP,
thank you,


----------



## cadgers

Does this have UAC1 support like the Lotoo PAW S1?


----------



## musicday

cadgers said:


> Does this have UAC1 support like the Lotoo PAW S1?


I asked similar question and see if there will be support for Windows 7 and someone said there will be okay with a particular driver.
We will see how will that work out. Maybe someone with the W2 can test it with Windows 7 and see if it works directly.


----------



## HiFyAK2020

Hello,
I am not the engineer for this device - but the SPEC's of the CIrrus DAC CS43198 which is at the heart of this W1 DAC can be found here:
https://www.cirrus.com/products/cs43198/

As to my interpretation it supports UAC2 as this DAC can do 32 bits/384Khz PCM decoding.... From my reading unless you use LInux or Mac which support UAC2 native, you need to install some specific drivers in Windows as this only supports UAC1. I did not verify but think that Android 10.0 devices also have 32/384 support. Having said that - you need recordings that are in that resolution - CD quality is much lower. I do have FLAC files in 24b/192Khz and one can hear the difference to CD quality (of course).
The magic about this W1 is also the incredible low THD+N of around 0.0002 % and 130dB Dynamic range. That is benchmark for everybody else (and i saw somewhere measurements which confirmed it). I think those high Res numbers are the sound difference to the Fiio BTR5, because i run a 20Hz to 20Khz sweep on my Smartphone and both the W1 and the BTR5 had acoustically a rather even spread- although the W1 went lower in the bass and higher in the high frequencies (with lots of more clarity in the higher frequencies above 1Khz).

Diagram of the Cirrus DAC in case somebody wants to study. 
Again - I am NOT the W1 engineer - i am a PHD in electronics and telecom but that is another story.


----------



## musicday

Does the W1/W2 have the movie preset for the enhanced movie sound?


----------



## HiFyAK2020

HiFyAK2020 said:


> Hello,
> I am not the engineer for this device - but the SPEC's of the CIrrus DAC CS43198 which is at the heart of this W1 DAC can be found here:
> https://www.cirrus.com/products/cs43198/
> 
> ...


Just tried a high res audio recording - the L&P shows the resolution - this one is 32Bit at 96KHz - PCM Audio - in other words the W1 follows completely the recording quality - from 16bit/44Khz (CD) to anything above. The only challenge is that 32Bit/96Khz already requises a bit of bandwidth or memory space... that is another challenge with High Res...


----------



## HiFyAK2020

musicday said:


> Does the W1/W2 have the movie preset for the enhanced movie sound?


In fact the W1 has a Equalizer that can be flipped through - it can do movie sound, jazz, rock, pop, bass, game and classic and normal (What i use).
So if you like bass heavy music - chose the preset EQ on W1, if you like any specific music genre sound - it is a few clicks away.
You can also chose high gain or low gain - I use high gain - that gives a bit more punch - and also ... my Huawei P30 pro does not delivery a lot of power on the USB port for sound (i have to put it to about 75% of max 100%) - so the W1 has to work harder to provide a solid loudness that is on a punchy level - i have to put it to 70 (/out of 100).
I like the display of the W1, it is small, monochrome but easy to read and understand and with the main button can be switched off.
I also use a iNassen USB-C splitter. It has two USB-C inputs - one for power and one for sound/micro - and on the other side it has a cable with USB-C connector to connect to the Smartphone. Like that I charge the Smartphone at the same time as I can listen  undisturbed music through the W1 and my IEM. I don't need to drain the Smartphone battery when at home.


----------



## musicday

The more I hear about the L&P the more I want to try it. Is there any firmware update for the W1? I suppose will support firmware updates.
I will buy the W2 when available and compare with S1.
I might keep just one, the best  .


----------



## bluestorm1992

musicday said:


> The more I hear about the L&P the more I want to try it. Is there any firmware update for the W1? I suppose will support firmware updates.
> I will buy the W2 when available and compare with S1.
> I might keep just one, the best  .


There will be FW updates, for good reasons. L&P promised to do many more EQs specifically tuned for certain IEMs, just like what they did with their DAPs (they had a EQ to be used with JVC FW10000 for their DAPs).

As for the W1/W2, the first two IEM EQs on their list are the Xelento and Shure 846.


----------



## NZtechfreak

Feel quite sure they'll have good firmware support. When the person at ASR found a problem in his measurements and reported to them they issued a firmware fix later in the same day... It was a Saturday. The commitment to delivering quality certainly seems to be there.


----------



## musicday (Jan 26, 2021)

Actually the first firmware update is live now fresh 26:01.2021  at this address for the W1 and W2? 

www.luxuryprecision.net/xiazai/

Download the extraction code: w1w2 Lebi
W series updated the driver installation and rescue brick driver instructions in the document, and added the rescue brick driver
with firmware W1_V1.0.1.3_AS


----------



## bluestorm1992 (Jan 26, 2021)

musicday said:


> Actually the first firmware update is live now fresh 26:01.2021  at this address for the W1 and W2?
> 
> www.luxuryprecision.net/xiazai/
> 
> ...


Windows 7 driver and hardware reset driver of W1/W2.

I was reading the hardware installation procedures... seem complicated. Better let me do it first and then post some thoughts here. LP said if it is done improperly then the W1/W2 could become dysfunctional (hence needs to use the reset driver).

Basically, you need to install an installation tool on the PC first. The tool will then guide you for the rest of the installation.


----------



## HiFyAK2020

musicday said:


> Actually the first firmware update is live now fresh 26:01.2021  at this address for the W1 and W2?
> 
> www.luxuryprecision.net/xiazai/
> 
> ...


Thank you for this very helpful information - I double checked on my new W1 - it is already on the V1.0.1.3_AS. So everything i wrote so far relates to this latest version


----------



## HiFyAK2020

bluestorm1992 said:


> There will be FW updates, for good reasons. L&P promised to do many more EQs specifically tuned for certain IEMs, just like what they did with their DAPs (they had a EQ to be used with JVC FW10000 for their DAPs).
> 
> As for the W1/W2, the first two IEM EQs on their list are the Xelento and Shure 846.


Interesting - learned something from you. In fact Beyer Dynamics does this now with their new Bluetooth IEM, but in a slightly different way - the user can adjust the EQ according to his listening experience and hence adjust the IEM to his ears. That is also interesting i think.


----------



## SenorChang8

bluestorm1992 said:


> Windows 7 driver and hardware reset driver of W1/W2.



Is the Windows 7 driver to be installed on Win 7 PC or for W1/W2?

I’m curious if it has a UAC1 mode...


----------



## musicday

HiFyAK2020 said:


> Thank you for this very helpful information - I double checked on my new W1 - it is already on the V1.0.1.3_AS. So everything i wrote so far relates to this latest version


My pleasure, just trying to help as much as I can. Never had or seen a L&P product but I really want to own the W2.


----------



## HiFyAK2020

musicday said:


> Actually the first firmware update is live now fresh 26:01.2021  at this address for the W1 and W2?
> 
> www.luxuryprecision.net/xiazai/
> 
> ...


I tried to download but it asks to install a baiduNetdisk 7.1 and downloaded an exe file - i can see the files on their page but can't download the pdf's and other docs - just wondering (I use already 1.0.1.3 but i am curious for future upgrades) how to do it.


----------



## bluestorm1992

SenorChang8 said:


> Is the Windows 7 driver to be installed on Win 7 PC or for W1/W2?
> 
> I’m curious if it has a UAC1 mode...


I believe it is to be installed on the PC.


----------



## bluestorm1992

HiFyAK2020 said:


> I tried to download but it asks to install a baiduNetdisk 7.1 and downloaded an exe file - i can see the files on their page but can't download the pdf's and other docs - just wondering (I use already 1.0.1.3 but i am curious for future upgrades) how to do it.


I can upload it to Google drive and share the link. I think LP will do the same when they formally launch this in oversea markets. Plus, right now all the documents in that update is in Chinese.


----------



## NewEve (Jan 28, 2021)

jeffhawke said:


> I have not, however as it has no balanced headphone output it’s less interesting for me. It’s bigger brother ITM01 has twin CS43198 chips and a 2.5trrs output, however price is $199. I think I’ll wait until the W2 is available before making any decisions.



Never saw the ITM01–do you have a link, I can’t seem to find it.

The Zerda essentially makes my Astell & Kern SR25 look like a pig with some lipstick on.

I imagine the W1 will be close to the Zerda with a few features on top.

The W2 might very well blow the mid-fi dap market for those ready to use their phone.

In the meantime I’ll get the Dethonray Honey H1.


----------



## HiFyAK2020

bluestorm1992 said:


> I can upload it to Google drive and share the link. I think LP will do the same when they formally launch this in oversea markets. Plus, right now all the documents in that update is in Chinese.


Yes please - let us know how this works - for future updates and upgrades... LP shall really get an English website - but for docs not much problem - my wife understands Mandarin and can translate for me.

UAC1:
I do not understand the questions about UAC 1 from other people - UAC 1 is supported by EVERY device and from W7 onwards, on apple, on Android phones .....  - there is nothing to chose or select from - the question is basically obsolete, sorry. Why does it matter anyway ? These DAC's (no matter which one) ALL provide better sound than the Smartphones themselves - the rest is a question of money, technical spec's, personal preference and believe (especially that one). Hi-Fi/Audio is a mix between extremes like sharp science and measurements on one side and "religious brand believes" on the other - mixed with our ear's capabilities which are very very diverse - to add a 3rd dimension to this story - the perfect receipt for a forum to discuss for eternity and have fun !


----------



## jeffhawke

NewEve said:


> Never saw the ITM01–do you have a link, I can’t seem to find it.
> 
> The Zerda essentially makes my Astell & Kern SR25 look like a pig with some lipstick on.
> 
> ...


Sorry, I meant ITM05, my bad!
https://ikkoaudio.com/product/ikko-itm05/


----------



## SenorChang8

HiFyAK2020 said:


> UAC1:
> I do not understand the questions about UAC 1 from other people - UAC 1 is supported by EVERY device and from W7 onwards, on apple, on Android phones .....  - there is nothing to chose or select from - the question is basically obsolete, sorry. Why does it matter anyway ? These DAC's (no matter which one) ALL provide better sound than the Smartphones themselves - the rest is a question of money, technical spec's, personal preference and believe (especially that one). Hi-Fi/Audio is a mix between extremes like sharp science and measurements on one side and "religious brand believes" on the other - mixed with our ear's capabilities which are very very diverse - to add a 3rd dimension to this story - the perfect receipt for a forum to discuss for eternity and have fun !



I’d hope to use it with PS5. Others might use it with PS4 and Switch.


----------



## HiFyAK2020

SenorChang8 said:


> I’d hope to use it with PS5. Others might use it with PS4 and Switch.


Hello - Well - in that case - the W1 supports UAC1 AND UAC2 as well - no worry - hope this helps. You mean to use the W1 for games or movies ? it has an EQ setting for those purposes.
I use the W1 with my Huawei P30 pro Smartphone and i discovered (!!!) - it has a setting called Dolby Atmos - if you have that and can enable it in your PS5 or PS4 then you will I think you jump and down of joy - the 3 Dimensional sound that Dolby Atmos with Luxury and Precision W1 produces it almost outerworldly... 
if you watch a movie or play a game - that will give you an enormous sensation i guess. I am not in gaming nor in movies - but i can imagine it - it is already sensational with just simple music - go for Dolby Atmos settings if available.


----------



## musicday (Jan 28, 2021)

HiFyAK2020 said:


> Hello - Well - in that case - the W1 supports UAC1 AND UAC2 as well - no worry - hope this helps. You mean to use the W1 for games or movies ? it has an EQ setting for those purposes.
> I use the W1 with my Huawei P30 pro Smartphone and i discovered (!!!) - it has a setting called Dolby Atmos - if you have that and can enable it in your PS5 or PS4 then you will I think you jump and down of joy - the 3 Dimensional sound that Dolby Atmos with Luxury and Precision W1 produces it almost outerworldly...
> if you watch a movie or play a game - that will give you an enormous sensation i guess. I am not in gaming nor in movies - but i can imagine it - it is already sensational with just simple music - go for Dolby Atmos settings if available.


Can you share some photos of the settings? Thank you.


----------



## WB79

Very good combo with Dunu SA6 !


----------



## WB79

😍


----------



## bluestorm1992

WB79 said:


> 😍


Looking really good!


----------



## HiFyAK2020

WB79 said:


>


Great stuff - i do have also such a smartphone like you AND the BTR5 but I use either a A&K Ti8K-MK or a Oriolus Traillii - looks similar like yours - great material - congratulation !


----------



## HiFyAK2020

bluestorm1992 said:


> I believe the longer bar on the side is for volume control, and the shorter bar is for EQ adjustment. Not sure how sensitive/insensitive these buttons are. Will definitely test it and report when it launches. I will also keep an eye on the reviews from the first group of users in China.


The longer bar is the volume control and very accurate adjustable from 0% to 100% these buttons just have the right resistance that they don't get activated by accident (in a bag or pouch) but as much as needed to feel comfortable for pressing them. 
I am still amazed how small this device is - it has all the electronics inside, the display and the 3 connectors (1x USB-C and the audio connectors) and the volume button AND the on/off/menue/display on/off button. They must have really spent time in organizing the internals of this device.


----------



## musicday

HiFyAK2020 said:


> The longer bar is the volume control and very accurate adjustable from 0% to 100% these buttons just have the right resistance that they don't get activated by accident (in a bag or pouch) but as much as needed to feel comfortable for pressing them.
> I am still amazed how small this device is - it has all the electronics inside, the display and the 3 connectors (1x USB-C and the audio connectors) and the volume button AND the on/off/menue/display on/off button. They must have really spent time in organizing the internals of this device.


The Lotoo Paw S1 looks even smaller and thinner. I didn't compare them side by side but L&P is more powerful.


----------



## HiFyAK2020

musicday said:


> The Lotoo Paw S1 looks even smaller and thinner. I didn't compare them side by side but L&P is more powerful.


O.K. as i said, I don't know the Lotoo PAW S21 but when looking at photos on Google it looks very nice ! It seems those two products are pretty comparable (from a visual perspective at least, although i like the Paw S1 black coulor and round designs a bit better), technically I have not seen a measurement report on the Lotoo but i guess it must be also very good. They seem to be both pretty much on par although they use different US-Chip sets (W1=CIrrus, Paw S1=Analog Devices).


----------



## AlexCBSN

bluestorm1992 said:


> I can upload it to Google drive and share the link. I think LP will do the same when they formally launch this in oversea markets. Plus, right now all the documents in that update is in Chinese.


hey man, any chance you could upload the file? im trying to download it but it asks for a password or something, man. this is thougher than i thought to update


----------



## musicday

HiFyAK2020 said:


> O.K. as i said, I don't know the Lotoo PAW S21 but when looking at photos on Google it looks very nice ! It seems those two products are pretty comparable (from a visual perspective at least, although i like the Paw S1 black coulor and round designs a bit better), technically I have not seen a measurement report on the Lotoo but i guess it must be also very good. They seem to be both pretty much on par although they use different US-Chip sets (W1=CIrrus, Paw S1=Analog Devices).


Here are some measurements for the Lotoo Paw S1 :
https://www.l7audiolab.com/f/粗壮的小以巴-lotoo-paw-s1测量/


----------



## bluestorm1992 (Feb 3, 2021)

AlexCBSN said:


> hey man, any chance you could upload the file? im trying to download it but it asks for a password or something, man. this is thougher than i thought to update


I think they are not ready yet for an international launch. All the files are in Chinese. Plus, I believe you are already in the latest version - 1.0.1.3. Some earlier posts mentioned this. I will post the link to it below regardless.

Link to the update document (not actual files). All W1 devices are currently on the latest FW, no need to bother.  The linked file has some Chinese explanations of how (future) FW updates can be performed.

Edit: Take out the link since the English user manual is now available (see OP).


----------



## AlexCBSN (Jan 28, 2021)

bluestorm1992 said:


> I think they are not ready yet for an international launch. All the files are in Chinese. Plus, I believe you are already in the latest version - 1.0.1.3. Some earlier posts mentioned this. I will post the link to it below regardless.


thanks man, actually ive been having mine for over a month, i will try to check the version on mine

yeah, im on 1.01.13, sorry about the post


----------



## bluestorm1992

AlexCBSN said:


> thanks man, actually ive been having mine for over a month, i will try to check the version on mine


I just read the file again. This seems to be a "prep" for future FW updates. Nothing functionally has changed. They just included a device reset driver and an FW update tool that facilitates the whole process.


----------



## bluestorm1992

AlexCBSN said:


> thanks man, actually ive been having mine for over a month, i will try to check the version on mine
> 
> yeah, im on 1.01.13, sorry about the post


No worries! I am sure LP will have the English version ready when the international launch has formally started.


----------



## hongky

Anyone can compare W1 with E1DA 9038D ?

thanks


----------



## HiFyAK2020

bluestorm1992 said:


> No worries! I am sure LP will have the English version ready when the international launch has formally started.


Hello ALL
I have been in touch with the company LP and they kindly provided me the user guide in English (see attached) and the package that is needed to upgrade/update the W1 Firmware to the latest version. The user guide gives a good idea as to what can be done with the device and how to operate it.
IF anybody wants the tools to do FW upgrades, i can provide it, if someone wants to play with the 6 MB rar file  - but the explanation (although with Sceenshots) is in Chinese and I need some time to learn how to do it - it seems manageable but not the easiest process either.


----------



## soundblast75

Firmware only supports Windows?


----------



## HiFyAK2020

soundblast75 said:


> Firmware only supports Windows?


The firmware supports the DAC W1 - i think you want to ask another question which is if the FW Upgrade can only be done from a windows PC and the answer as far as I know is YES - you need at least W7 or above and then you need to install the Windows drivers on your PC/Notebook in order to be able to communicate with the W1 and then you can connect the W1 and do the upgrade of HIS FW. 
Sorry to sound like a lecture - but it is important to be precise on those points.


----------



## jeffhawke

HiFyAK2020 said:


> The firmware supports the DAC W1 - i think you want to ask another question which is if the FW Upgrade can only be done from a windows PC and the answer as far as I know is YES - you need at least W7 or above and then you need to install the Windows drivers on your PC/Notebook in order to be able to communicate with the W1 and then you can connect the W1 and do the upgrade of HIS FW.
> Sorry to sound like a lecture - but it is important to be precise on those points.


Meaning you can't install the FW from a Mac? That sucks


----------



## bluestorm1992

jeffhawke said:


> Meaning you can't install the FW from a Mac? That sucks


I think we can wait a bit - LP might be still working on it. Meanwhile, I will try to confirm with them.


----------



## HiFyAK2020

To be honest, you don't need any update if you have the latest version - and the device works perfect the way it is - it never will really need any update - its not a sophisticated item like a MAC or a PC - it's in the end just a simple DAC (with maybe some EQ settings that can be loaded). So you can connect to a MAC I guess for listening -  but you can't upgrade the FW from a MAC. I do absolutely dislike APPLE (sorry) as they just rip off people - they are really abusive - but that is only my view. But they are very successful. I guess LP one day will have what you look for....


----------



## jeffhawke

HiFyAK2020 said:


> To be honest, you don't need any update if you have the latest version - and the device works perfect the way it is - it never will really need any update - its not a sophisticated item like a MAC or a PC - it's in the end just a simple DAC (with maybe some EQ settings that can be loaded). So you can connect to a MAC I guess for listening -  but you can't upgrade the FW from a MAC. I do absolutely dislike APPLE (sorry) as they just rip off people - they are really abusive - but that is only my view. But they are very successful. I guess LP one day will have what you look for....


Actually, I would not use it with any Apple device but with my LGV30. The only reason to upgrade for me would be to get additional EQ settings. However, I will wait for the W2 to come out, and that should have all the FW upgrades. Having said that, I moved from Windows to Apple over 10 years ago, as I couldn't take the slugginesh and continuous crashes any more. I guess things might have improved in the meantime, but I'm too lazy to go back...


----------



## musicday

bluestorm1992 said:


> I think we can wait a bit - LP might be still working on it. Meanwhile, I will try to confirm with them.


Do you know when we can pre-order internationally the W2? The battle is between W2 and S1, unless Lotoo comes out with S2 dual DAC .


----------



## bluestorm1992

musicday said:


> Do you know when we can pre-order internationally the W2? The battle is between W2 and S1, unless Lotoo comes out with S2 dual DAC .


I think after the Chinese NEW Year! So it should be in about a couple of weeks or so, mid-Feb I think.


----------



## bluestorm1992

LP just told me that all FW update is currently conducted using Windows. They plan to support FW update using MAC soon.


----------



## HiFyAK2020

musicday said:


> Do you know when we can pre-order internationally the W2? The battle is between W2 and S1, unless Lotoo comes out with S2 dual DAC .


I think you saw that already but from this guy's measurements - the best in town would be the W2, followed by W1 and Lotoo S1. 

https://www.l7audiolab.com/f/measurementreview-of-luxuryprecision-w1/

https://www.l7audiolab.com/f/粗壮的小以巴-lotoo-paw-s1测量/

I can only say that the W1 (after a week of listening to) has a crystal clear sound and absolutely no distortions in high frequencies which with some cheaper products (or the original DAC in a Smartphone) is so annoying. The level of details and clarity is second to none _ BUT i think this can still be topped by either the W2 or another NG product from Lotoo or others.


----------



## soundblast75

Well im neither on mac or Windows so im out i guess😏


----------



## musicday

Can't wait to read more about it. I love the idea of having a USB dongle DAC without internal battery and great sound output. Certainly things are developing fast and getting better and smaller.


----------



## musicday

So L&P W1 and W2 on single ended 3.5 mm are 125 mW, as much as Lotoo S1 on the balanced 4.4.
Cool 😎.


----------



## Verificateur

Is there benefit to using balanced beyond just output power on L&P W1/W2 where both DACs will be activated (like on BTR5 balanced), or is the only difference the output power?


----------



## bluestorm1992 (Jan 30, 2021)

Verificateur said:


> Is there benefit to using balanced beyond just output power on L&P W1/W2 where both DACs will be activated (like on BTR5 balanced), or is the only difference the output power?


I think there is more than just power - it also helps to achieve better clarity and overall SQ. This has to do with the fundamental difference  between single and balanced output. It is something related to noise cancelling as I recall, but I will let the experts speak.


----------



## HiFyAK2020

I am not an "expert" but as a MSC in Electronic I have had some knowledge in this area. Generally Balanced connections (outputs) provide a much better protection from noise levels and from interference. It is THE type of connectivity in professional AUDIO systems as it has the best transmission characteristics. What is done is basically splitting up a a signal from 0 to 5V for example to a signal of -5V to +5V thus increasing resilience and also diminishing the influence of the cables. Cables have induction, resistance and capacity characteristics (not avoidable) which act as filters (low pass or high pass filter) and a balanced output helps to reduce noise levels, increases signal accuracy and lowers distortions. For IEM's it has the practical aspect of not only reducing the THD+N issues, but also increases the output power - as to be seen in the links that i sent in earlier responses. For a NON trained ear, the differences are minute and eventually not recognizable, as is the difference between cable IEM's and wireless IEM's (as Bluetooth has lousy AUDIO signa characteristics) - many people would not even be able to hear the difference between the mp3 files and FLAC or other audio lossless recordings. That was the breakthrough from the Fraunhofer Institute in Germany who developed the mp3 encoding - they figured out that most people can be tricked and do not hear the subtle differences in recorded music.
FOR AUDIO freaks (like me) and for trained ears (as most musicians for example have) the difference is bluntly noticeable and therefore we have to spend respective money and use the most advanced technologies (like balanced output signals) to be satisfied with the results. I can hear the difference between balanced and unbalanced signals and that means that i will never be able to switch to wireless Bluetooth IEM's - sad.
So if you are easy going with sound quality - don't bother with Balanced or unbalanced signals - if you do want the best sound reproduction available from your device and it provides balanced outputs - you should seriously consider and use it !


----------



## hakunamakaka

HiFyAK2020 said:


> I am not an "expert" but as a MSC in Electronic I have had some knowledge in this area. Generally Balanced connections (outputs) provide a much better protection from noise levels and from interference. It is THE type of connectivity in professional AUDIO systems as it has the best transmission characteristics. What is done is basically splitting up a a signal from 0 to 5V for example to a signal of -5V to +5V thus increasing resilience and also diminishing the influence of the cables. Cables have induction, resistance and capacity characteristics (not avoidable) which act as filters (low pass or high pass filter) and a balanced output helps to reduce noise levels, increases signal accuracy and lowers distortions. For IEM's it has the practical aspect of not only reducing the THD+N issues, but also increases the output power - as to be seen in the links that i sent in earlier responses. For a NON trained ear, the differences are minute and eventually not recognizable, as is the difference between cable IEM's and wireless IEM's (as Bluetooth has lousy AUDIO signa characteristics) - many people would not even be able to hear the difference between the mp3 files and FLAC or other audio lossless recordings. That was the breakthrough from the Fraunhofer Institute in Germany who developed the mp3 encoding - they figured out that most people can be tricked and do not hear the subtle differences in recorded music.
> FOR AUDIO freaks (like me) and for trained ears (as most musicians for example have) the difference is bluntly noticeable and therefore we have to spend respective money and use the most advanced technologies (like balanced output signals) to be satisfied with the results. I can hear the difference between balanced and unbalanced signals and that means that i will never be able to switch to wireless Bluetooth IEM's - sad.
> So if you are easy going with sound quality - don't bother with Balanced or unbalanced signals - if you do want the best sound reproduction available from your device and it provides balanced outputs - you should seriously consider and use it !




Lotoo S1 had more EMI interference  via balanced than single ended though. I think sound quality there depends on the circuit design. Like nearly all of us I can't tell the difference for anything going above mp3, but heard plenty of single ended amplifiers which smoked balanced ones


----------



## HiFyAK2020

True - we talk about minute differences - especially since we talk about cable length that are so small. In my HiFi system (Source-Amp-Floor standing loudspeakers) I use single ended RCA and it is absolutely on par with XLS balanced cables. On google they say:

The main benefit of *balanced* cables is their ability to transfer sound signals over much longer runs/distances without signal loss, or interference. ... In a nutshell, a *balanced* interconnect has some sonic benefit over unbalanced. In equipment where you have both options, it's wise to chose *XLR* over *RCA*.Jul 1, 2016

That said - since my IEM has a 4.4 mm connector and the W1 has a 4.4 mm output - I just use the balanced output. More important i feel, than the discussion about balanced vs unbalanced is the recording quality - some scanned CD's reveal in high quality reproduction systems a terrible sound mixer work - which remained undetected otherwise.


----------



## eloelo

Anyone knows how heavy the w1 is?


----------



## HiFyAK2020

eloelo said:


> Anyone knows how heavy the w1 is?


21.5 g - measured with precision scale.


----------



## eloelo

HiFyAK2020 said:


> 21.5 g - measured with precision scale.


wow even lighter than paw S1? Now that's something. It's probably a bit clunky for on the go use, but still not bad


----------



## musicday (Feb 1, 2021)

February 6th to 20th Chinese Spring Festival.
This will definitely delay the international release of the W2.


----------



## HiFyAK2020

musicday said:


> February 6th to 20th Chinese Spring Festival.
> This will definitely delay the international release of the W2.


You are right - usually from 25.12 onwards until end of Februar the following year nothing really gets done in China - By experience, so they also like to enjoy life a little bit from time to time... we are all humans and not living only to work hard...
W2 -hm, seems like a long wait -it was too long of a wait for me, i got the W1 and it fits in my smartphone pocket if used with a 90 degrees USB-C connector


----------



## BURNART

How to change filters on W1? Also I'm struggling to put this in SPDIF mode.


----------



## bluestorm1992

BURNART said:


> How to change filters on W1? Also I'm struggling to put this in SPDIF mode.


Have you referred to the user manual?


----------



## HiFyAK2020

bluestorm1992 said:


> Have you referred to the user manual?


image supporting the user manual


----------



## BURNART

Thanks - now I get it  Wonderful combo with GL2000


----------



## Cat Music

BURNART said:


> Thanks - now I get it  Wonderful combo with GL2000


I didn't know that W1 could drive the GL2000 with no problem, that's surprising to me, I wonder if it will be able to drive my Sendy Aiva


----------



## BURNART

High gain + balanced output and you're done


----------



## HiFyAK2020

that is exactly how I use it too - high gain - balanced output and - Dolby Atmos switched on (if available). A GL2000 is a big Headphone - it works even with such a device ? WOW !!! my little IEM is on 75% power out put and that is already pretty loud...so you run it at what 90% ?


----------



## musicday (Feb 1, 2021)

In case not many seen this video unboxing of W1:


----------



## HiFyAK2020

musicday said:


> In case not many seen this video unboxing of W1:



that's exactly how it looks like - but the front for the Intl Audience has only the photo of the W1 on it and the name of the company.


----------



## musicday

Any new W1 owners? We need more impressions.


----------



## snowy8171

def interested in the w2. are either of these able to full unfold mqa?


----------



## HiFyAK2020

this thread is now muted ? Everybody waiting for W2 launch - correct ? So we go to sleep in-between. ⛩ or on vacation 🏖


----------



## musicday

HiFyAK2020 said:


> this thread is now muted ? Everybody waiting for W2 launch - correct ? So we go to sleep in-between. ⛩ or on vacation 🏖


We use the S1 until is proven the W2 is much superior.


----------



## WB79

W1 is just awesome with dunu SA6


----------



## bluestorm1992

snowy8171 said:


> def interested in the w2. are either of these able to full unfold mqa?


No MQA support for either of them just yet.


----------



## bluestorm1992

HiFyAK2020 said:


> this thread is now muted ? Everybody waiting for W2 launch - correct ? So we go to sleep in-between. ⛩ or on vacation 🏖


Quietly waiting for W2


----------



## snowy8171

bluestorm1992 said:


> No MQA support for either of them just yet.


hopefully the w2 gets it. looking like either way ill get that when its released


----------



## musicday

It even more powerful in balanced mode than Hidizs AP80 Pro 235 mW Vs 190 mW.


----------



## Strifeff7

WB79 said:


> W1 is just awesome with dunu SA6


comparison please,
thank you so much,


----------



## WB79

[QUOTE = "Strifeff7, message: 16160842, membre: 532390"]
comparaison s'il vous plaît,
Merci beaucoup,
[/CITATION]

the sound is clearer, more neutral, with better recovery of details than on my btr5.  the equalizer is great and allows you to adjust the sound even with Deezer that I use regularly.  thing i can't do with the btr5.  no problem of interference also with the w1, excellent at this level.  the distortion is very well controlled, no background noise also even with very sensitive intras like my dunu dk2001.  I don't have this problem also with the btr5 which is very good for bluetooth listening.  but otherwise, this w1 is really designed for demanding intras and even headphones that are quite difficult to drive.  the recovery of details, soundstage and separation of the instruments are better than the w1 than on the btr5 which is darker, a little more boomy but more muddy in its presentation


----------



## koledoff1986

All good time of day, forum people. Hello to you from distant Siberia 😀. I was interested in this device, which raised a few questions - what software player you use when connecting to a smartphone? Is it correctly defined and works with hiby music and usb audio player pro? At the moment I use meizu Hi-fi DAC pro, the sound of which suits me completely, but is concerned about the background noise from cellular networks. And how does it compare to meizu?


----------



## WB79

[QUOTE = "koledoff1986, message: 16163239, membre: 543182"]
Tout le bon moment de la journée, les gens du forum. Bonjour à vous de la Sibérie lointaine 😀. J'étais intéressé par cet appareil, ce qui a soulevé quelques questions - quel logiciel de lecture vous utilisez lors de la connexion à un smartphone? Est-il correctement défini et fonctionne avec Hiby Music et USB Audio Player Pro? En ce moment j'utilise meizu Hi-fi DAC pro, dont le son me convient tout à fait, mais est préoccupé par le bruit de fond des réseaux cellulaires. Et comment cela se compare-t-il à meizu?
[/CITATION]
Oui, it's working with my meizu 16th and hiby application. There is not efi with w1


----------



## snowy8171

any updates on w2 pre-order?  guessing after Chinese new year


----------



## bluestorm1992

snowy8171 said:


> any updates on w2 pre-order?  guessing after Chinese new year


Yes after CNY - as has been told directly by LP.


----------



## Strifeff7

I'm planning to buy topping E30/L30 stack,
guess I will wait for the W2 review first,
anyone have both desktop stack and the W1?
how does it compare?

thank you,
much love from Indonesia, 🙏


----------



## musicday

Waiting for the W2 to be released. Is great to have high quality sound from laptop or phone from a USB dongle.
Until then the S1 is very very good.


----------



## jeffhawke

musicday said:


> Waiting for the W2 to be released. Is great to have high quality sound from laptop or phone from a USB dongle.
> Until then the S1 is very very good.


I'm very much looking forward to a comparison between S1 and W2, once released. I am debating which of the two I should get, considering also the price difference, especially since I can get a good discount on the S1.


----------



## musicday

jeffhawke said:


> I'm very much looking forward to a comparison between S1 and W2, once released. I am debating which of the two I should get, considering also the price difference, especially since I can get a good discount on the S1.


S1 is very good but if the W2 is even better then I will suggest you save and get it and enjoy it for many years.


----------



## zxc7777

Guys, any news about MQA on W2? Can't find any info.


----------



## bluestorm1992

zxc7777 said:


> Guys, any news about MQA on W2? Can't find any info.


MQA is not available at the launch with W2.


----------



## zxc7777

bluestorm1992 said:


> MQA is not available at the launch with W2.


So it can be implemented by L&P by software updates in future or new codecs like MQA is the hardware type of stuff? Sorry for the newbie question.


----------



## musicday

Most likely the MQA decoding will be added after future firmware update.
S1 can do MQA 4 X and W2 maybe exactly the same, we don't know yet but we may find out towards the end of February.


----------



## Xinlisupreme

Can W2 compete with mid-high Dap like R6 2020 or M6 pro?


----------



## Babayagga

Xinlisupreme said:


> Can W2 compete with mid-high Dap like R6 2020 or M6 pro?


That's what the manufacturer claims


----------



## jeffhawke

Babayagga said:


> That's what the manufacturer claims


Where? On is website?


----------



## Babayagga

jeffhawke said:


> Where? On is website?


It was mentioned here in Headfi but I also remember Amir from Audio measurements also claiming it


----------



## bluestorm1992

jeffhawke said:


> Where? On is website?


Their own advertisement is also comparing it with 3000 RMB (around $400-500) DAPs.


----------



## jeffhawke

bluestorm1992 said:


> Their own advertisement is also comparing it with 3000 RMB (around $400-500) DAPs.


Yes, comparing the W1 to a $4/500 DAP, such as Hiby R5, iBasso X160 etc. could mean that the W2 might be comparable in terms of sq to a DAP in the $6/800 range, such as the R6 2020 or the M6


----------



## Babayagga

jeffhawke said:


> Yes, comparing the W1 to a $4/500 DAP, such as Hiby R5, iBasso X160 etc. could mean that the W2 might be comparable in terms of sq to a DAP in the $6/800 range, such as the R6 2020 or the M6


The L6 from L&P is $699


----------



## jeffhawke

Babayagga said:


> The L6 from L&P is $699


Probably more comparable to the L4 as it has the same CS43198 DAC chip


----------



## Babayagga

jeffhawke said:


> Probably more comparable to the L4 as it has the same CS43198 DAC chip


That was my mistake for saying 6 and not 4. I meant 4.


----------



## musicday

W2 has more power output then S1 and if will sound few times better, certainly will sell really well.


----------



## HiFyAK2020

musicday said:


> W2 has more power output then S1 and if will sound few times better, certainly will sell really well.


I do hope to see this W2 coming soon to market - after Chinese new year .... i definitely will try it out - I am very pleased using the W1 already and if W2 has more output power and even better sound - i would be very happy.


----------



## musicday

I think they are going back to work in China tomorrow so we may get some new information about W2.


----------



## JelStIy

What are the EQ capabilities on these devices? Is it just a few presets? Or is there an app where you can put in your own setting?


----------



## NZtechfreak

HiFyAK2020 said:


> I do hope to see this W2 coming soon to market - after Chinese new year .... i definitely will try it out - I am very pleased using the W1 already and if W2 has more output power and even better sound - i would be very happy.



If you don't need the additional power then I would think there is very little, if any, audible difference. The W1 already measures superbly well.


----------



## jeffhawke

NZtechfreak said:


> If you don't need the additional power then I would think there is very little, if any, audible difference. The W1 already measures superbly well.


Then I would definitely need the W2, as I would use it also with my full-size headphones which are somewhat power hungry.


----------



## Ales R

Somebody try W1 with iPhone 12Pro (EMI masterpiece) ? Is it OK?


----------



## eloelo (Feb 19, 2021)

AlexCBSN said:


> Ootb
> 
> Oem Cables are pretty good, even though it ain’t braided, they feel quite good, rubbery feel but kinda gives security since they are going to be flexing in pockets.
> 
> ...


Wonder have you heard the dx160 before to compare with the w1? It has the same dac chip but I find dx160 a little dry sounding. Is w1 on the warm or cold sounding side, relative to say the e1da 9038s or apple dongle or paw s1? Thanks


----------



## HiFyAK2020

Ales R said:


> Somebody try W1 with iPhone 12Pro (EMI masterpiece) ? Is it OK?


it has cables to connect to - and i don't use iPhone but a Android phone sounds like a new device once connected to the W1 - don't see any reason why an iPhone would also not massively benefit from this wonderful little power DAC


----------



## HiFyAK2020

NZtechfreak said:


> If you don't need the additional power then I would think there is very little, if any, audible difference. The W1 already measures superbly well.


Thank you for this comment - you may be right - i got so much improvement with the W1 compared for example to a Fiio BTR5 that I am not sure if this improvement would be the same when going for a W2... it could end up being a disappointment and wasted money - since i am very happy with the W1. I keep your comment in evidence
thanks !


----------



## Babayagga

HiFyAK2020 said:


> Thank you for this comment - you may be right - i got so much improvement with the W1 compared for example to a Fiio BTR5 that I am not sure if this improvement would be the same when going for a W2... it could end up being a disappointment and wasted money - since i am very happy with the W1. I keep your comment in evidence
> thanks !


I don't entirely agree with this assumption. A higher power output and dedicated balanced line outs with dual dacs means a much cleaner presentation and the extra power (even if not really needed) will offer better control of the drivers, resulting in better sound. This is speculative logic at this time since it hasn't been released, but I think it's foolish to think that the dual dac/extra power set up won't be much of an improvement.  More like what someone says that already has the W1 and can't afford the upgrade.


----------



## Ales R

HiFyAK2020 said:


> it has cables to connect to - and i don't use iPhone but a Android phone sounds like a new device once connected to the W1 - don't see any reason why an iPhone would also not massively benefit from this wonderful little power DAC


iPhone 12 Pro is king of EMI interference not only in my eyes and i have big EMI issues with S1 on iPhone, so i want to know how is W1 with this...


----------



## hakunamakaka

Babayagga said:


> I don't entirely agree with this assumption. A higher power output and dedicated balanced line outs with dual dacs means a much cleaner presentation and the extra power (even if not really needed) will offer better control of the drivers, resulting in better sound. This is speculative logic at this time since it hasn't been released, but I think it's foolish to think that the dual dac/extra power set up won't be much of an improvement.  More like what someone says that already has the W1 and can't afford the upgrade.



More power could play a decent part in sound improvement, but dual dac doesn’t mean it will sound better than a single dac chip. For easy to drive equipment I doubt that there will be large differences,


----------



## Bootup22

eloelo said:


> Wonder have you heard the dx160 before to compare with the w1? It has the same dac chip but I find dx160 a little dry sounding. Is w1 on the warm or cold sounding side, relative to say the e1da 9038s or apple dongle or paw s1? Thanks


I know we all use those little key words like "YMMV" or "its about our personal opinions" or something like that to explain differences, but I have to say you are the first one I have ever heard describe the DX160 as "dry". Ive heard some say it has too much energy, too much pop, too excited.. I'm curious what you consider 'not dry'.


----------



## eloelo

Bootup22 said:


> I know we all use those little key words like "YMMV" or "its about our personal opinions" or something like that to explain differences, but I have to say you are the first one I have ever heard describe the DX160 as "dry". Ive heard some say it has too much energy, too much pop, too excited.. I'm curious what you consider 'not dry'.


I'm definitely not the only one who finds dx160 a little sterile. Animus, one of the headfi reviewers, also thinks so. But exactly where is it dry for me? It actually has some warmth so it isn't exactly cold either. Treble and bass extension has no issues and clarity is amazing, and can be further enhanced with lurkers mod. However, for someone who pays 90% attention to the vocals of the song, dx160 has slightly anemic, loose mids as opposed to tight. I've tried the different filters, players and settings but can't get rid of the slight "uncanny valley" in the mids that leaves me wanting more (more vocal presence, thickness and tightness) . I'm a pretty low Volume listener so maybe that plays a part but idk. I've demoed several daps/dac like Hiby R5, lotoo paw 6k and S1, cayin n6ii and n3pro, ibasso Dx220 and Dc04, fiio btr5. They do not seem to have the same issue. It could be an amp thing rather than a dac thing, but I'm left wanting a different sound profile from dx160 without getting a heavier device.


----------



## musicday

Eating popcorn and raw onion while I am waiting for more news about the W2 .


----------



## AlexCBSN

Ales R said:


> iPhone 12 Pro is king of EMI interference not only in my eyes and i have big EMI issues with S1 on iPhone, so i want to know how is W1 with this...


s1 by itself is a emi monster, i own both but i dont use anymore the stock cables, im constantly using ddHifi tc28i (by the way i broke 1 already, good that i had a backup) and the 9038s usb c - c cable, its pretty well shielded, even the ltp s1 and hilidac audirect beam2  has a noticeable reduction in interference (both of em emi monster) the only one that is total case apart is the earman sparrow, that thing is PURE EMI, no matter what you use.


----------



## Ales R

AlexCBSN said:


> s1 by itself is a emi monster, i own both but i dont use anymore the stock cables, im constantly using ddHifi tc28i (by the way i broke 1 already, good that i had a backup) and the 9038s usb c - c cable, its pretty well shielded, even the ltp s1 and hilidac audirect beam2  has a noticeable reduction in interference (both of em emi monster) the only one that is total case apart is the earman sparrow, that thing is PURE EMI, no matter what you use.


So you think the transition from S1 to W1 (or W2, we'll see) due to EMI interference doesn't make sense to you?


----------



## AlexCBSN (Feb 20, 2021)

Ales R said:


> So you think the transition from S1 to W1 (or W2, we'll see) due to EMI interference doesn't make sense to you?


didnt understood what you mean, i will answer:

s1 gives a ton of interferance with stock cable, i reduced it with a shielded cable
w1 doesnt give me any interferance, though i use the same shielded cable as for s1.

everyone is talking about w2, in my experience, until i dont test it/ buy it, i cant say anything, the specs are amazing, the measurements are cool, though, i think w1 is more than enough for me, it already outmakes my current dongles

edit: oh ok, i got it. mmmmm if emi its the reason, nah, its not worth it, just change to a shielded cable and maybe some faraday tape (i have some on my s1 and a silicon cover for it not rub with my pockets while im on the go, though sound quality w1 has the upper hand over the s1


----------



## Ales R

AlexCBSN said:


> didnt understood what you mean, i will answer:
> 
> s1 gives a ton of interferance with stock cable, i reduced it with a shielded cable
> w1 doesnt give me any interferance, though i use the same shielded cable as for s1.
> ...


Thanks a lot Alex for your advice 🙏


----------



## HiFyAK2020

Babayagga said:


> I don't entirely agree with this assumption. A higher power output and dedicated balanced line outs with dual dacs means a much cleaner presentation and the extra power (even if not really needed) will offer better control of the drivers, resulting in better sound. This is speculative logic at this time since it hasn't been released, but I think it's foolish to think that the dual dac/extra power set up won't be much of an improvement.  More like what someone says that already has the W1 and can't afford the upgrade.


Interesting - point taken - we'll find out once it is available - as an engineer i can relate to your logic.


----------



## AlexCBSN

Ales R said:


> Thanks a lot Alex for your advice 🙏


Sorry for the confusion at the beginning


----------



## Ales R

AlexCBSN said:


> Sorry for the confusion at the beginning


There is no reason to apologize... We are all looking forward to W2 😃


----------



## bluestorm1992 (Feb 22, 2021)

W2 is finally coming. Pre-order has started in mainland China.

Some early impressions suggest that it has excellent power, and delivers outstanding clarity and control of music. That reviewer claims that W2 can be compared against DAPs in the range of $700-1000 (well, W2 itself costs around $300, so this is perhaps not be too surprising ).


----------



## snowy8171

can't wait!


----------



## musicday (Feb 23, 2021)

Is the back panel carbon fibre? Looks nice. What is the sound signature? Looking forward to read more about it, 🍻.


----------



## HiFyAK2020

is that the same size as the W1 because on the images it looks like they are identical twins - and uses the same display i guess. 
I actually like the black colour better than the silver on my W1.
So eagerly awaited W2.... good news then...


----------



## andersos

@bluestorm1992 
Can you link to those impressions?


----------



## andersos

Maybe it's this https://card.weibo.com/article/m/show/id/2309404607701056618611

There he say that he used W2 as LO to C9.


----------



## bluestorm1992

musicday said:


> Is the back panel carbon fibre? Looks nice. What is the sound signature? Looking forward to read more about it, 🍻.


Yes it is the carbon fiber panel.


----------



## bluestorm1992

HiFyAK2020 said:


> is that the same size as the W1 because on the images it looks like they are identical twins - and uses the same display i guess.
> I actually like the black colour better than the silver on my W1.
> So eagerly awaited W2.... good news then...


Yes W1 and W2 are the same size.


----------



## bluestorm1992

andersos said:


> Maybe it's this https://card.weibo.com/article/m/show/id/2309404607701056618611
> 
> There he say that he used W2 as LO to C9.


Yes it is this one.  Thanks for linking to it here!


----------



## andersos

So putting W2 on 100 volume makes the PO act as LO?


----------



## bluestorm1992

andersos said:


> So putting W2 on 100 volume makes the PO act as LO?


That’s what the reviewer says. Still I would not consider this as a true LO since the Amp portion of W2 is not bypassed.


----------



## musicday

I really like my S1, but this seems to do things better. Hopefully they will make it easier to update the firmware and also make English language available for the website.


----------



## JelStIy

Is there a manual for these devices on the web, in any language?


----------



## andersos

Here you can read the whole review without having to log in on weibo http://share.erji.net/wap/thread/view-thread/tid/2218619


----------



## musicday

Good impressions for the W2 so far. Thank you.


----------



## Verificateur (Feb 23, 2021)

Wow, these first impressions are awesome.
Serious question - should I sell my Hiby R6 2020 and get this instead to use with my phone...? Would it be comparable? Any ‘real’ downsides?


----------



## Babayagga

Verificateur said:


> Wow, these first impressions are awesome.
> Serious question - should I sell my Hiby R6 2020 and get this instead to use with my phone...? Would it be comparable? Any ‘real’ downsides?


With a DAP, you have a separate unit with its own battery power. Using a dongle means you are using your phone's battery so you'll have to be close to a charger when listening to music. Plus the DAP offers a separate place to put your music files instead of taking up your memory or card in your phone.
On the plus side, you don't have to carry around a phone and a DAP which makes for lighter travel.


----------



## Verificateur

Babayagga said:


> With a DAP, you have a separate unit with its own battery power. Using a dongle means you are using your phone's battery so you'll have to be close to a charger when listening to music. Plus the DAP offers a separate place to put your music files instead of taking up your memory or card in your phone.
> On the plus side, you don't have to carry around a phone and a DAP which makes for lighter travel.


Thank you ... these ‘logistical’ differences make sense. 

Logistics aside, was also wondering about pure sound quality considerations...

I guess it will be hard to say specifically for L&P W2 since no one has done a direct comparison, but wondering how these dongles (L&P W1,  Lotoo S1) have fared when compared to DAPs?


----------



## jeffhawke

Verificateur said:


> Thank you ... these ‘logistical’ differences make sense.
> 
> Logistics aside, was also wondering about pure sound quality considerations...
> 
> I guess it will be hard to say specifically for L&P W2 since no one has done a direct comparison, but wondering how these dongles (L&P W1,  Lotoo S1) have fared when compared to DAPs?


Generally speaking, the UI of a smartphone is much better than that of a DAP, and so is the wireless connection for streaming, even if there is no wifi. Also, you would have a choice between different player apps, such as Neutron, UAPP and HiBy Music. The most obvious downsides are the drain on your smartphone batteries, as explained by @Babayagga, and (but it appears not to be the case with the W2), less power than a good DAP in order to properly drive power hungry cans or iems.


----------



## HiFyAK2020

jeffhawke said:


> Generally speaking, the UI of a smartphone is much better than that of a DAP, and so is the wireless connection for streaming, even if there is no wifi. Also, you would have a choice between different player apps, such as Neutron, UAPP and HiBy Music. The most obvious downsides are the drain on your smartphone batteries, as explained by @Babayagga, and (but it appears not to be the case with the W2), less power than a good DAP in order to properly drive power hungry cans or iems.


I use a Huawei Smartphone and have my L&P W1 connected to it via the USB-C. For 1 hour listening music it drains 5-6% of my battery. That is not at all any significant - so unless somebody listens for hours with his IEM's there should not be a big problem for battery drainage.
Having said that - i bought a USB-C splitter (there are several different models out there) - one of which i show you as a photo - the one i like quite well. Others are a Belkin USB-C Adapter or a Cable creation adapter - both of which take USB-C from a charger and slide it through to the Smartphone and at the same time transfers Digital Audio back via the other connector (which is the one i connect the L&P W1 to).
Having said that - because the W1 drains so little battery - i hardly ever use this dual USB-C Adapter anymore...
I do agree that it is a big question if a bespoke portable Audio player still has some value. Memory is cheap and now there are 256 GB or even 512 GB Mem Chips out there for a little price. Android phones can download apps (i use poweramp) and off you go ! The sound quality is simply top - i don't know where and how a bespoke device is still needed. AND i do not like to carry too many devices with me anyway. 
My 2 cents on this topic and yes i will buy the W2.


----------



## Babayagga

HiFyAK2020 said:


> I use a Huawei Smartphone and have my L&P W1 connected to it via the USB-C. For 1 hour listening music it drains 5-6% of my battery. That is not at all any significant - so unless somebody listens for hours with his IEM's there should not be a big problem for battery drainage.
> Having said that - i bought a USB-C splitter (there are several different models out there) - one of which i show you as a photo - the one i like quite well. Others are a Belkin USB-C Adapter or a Cable creation adapter - both of which take USB-C from a charger and slide it through to the Smartphone and at the same time transfers Digital Audio back via the other connector (which is the one i connect the L&P W1 to).
> Having said that - because the W1 drains so little battery - i hardly ever use this dual USB-C Adapter anymore...
> I do agree that it is a big question if a bespoke portable Audio player still has some value. Memory is cheap and now there are 256 GB or even 512 GB Mem Chips out there for a little price. Android phones can download apps (i use poweramp) and off you go ! The sound quality is simply top - i don't know where and how a bespoke device is still needed. AND i do not like to carry too many devices with me anyway.
> My 2 cents on this topic and yes i will buy the W2.


I prefer this OTG which neatly tucks the dongle behind the smartphone so nothing is left to dangle aside from your iem cable.
https://www.aliexpress.com/item/1005001476774066.html?spm=a2g0s.9042311.0.0.ac824c4d0RZxox


----------



## koledoff1986

Using the same portable player for a while, I came to the conclusion that it is easier to buy a smartphone with a capacious battery and a good usb DAC than to worry about the state of the player's battery. And the bundle of smartphone and dac is much more convenient than to carry a player. Smartphone usually change every two years - the benefit is now full of smartphones with a battery of 5k mAh. And the sound of portable usb DAC is no worse than that of a player


----------



## Babayagga

koledoff1986 said:


> Using the same portable player for a while, I came to the conclusion that it is easier to buy a smartphone with a capacious battery and a good usb DAC than to worry about the state of the player's battery. And the bundle of smartphone and dac is much more convenient than to carry a player. Smartphone usually change every two years - the benefit is now full of smartphones with a battery of 5k mAh. And the sound of portable usb DAC is no worse than that of a player


That depends entirely on the DAP. Something like a Luxury and Precision P6 would destroy any dongle on the market in regards to technicalities. It's all a matter of how much you're willing to spend to go down the rabbit hole, but for budget to mid-fi levels, you can't do much better than the W1/W2? plus a good phone.


----------



## koledoff1986

Babayagga said:


> That depends entirely on the DAP. Something like a Luxury and Precision P6 would destroy any dongle on the market in regards to technicalities. It's all a matter of how much you're willing to spend to go down the rabbit hole, but for budget to mid-fi levels, you can't do much better than the W1/W2? plus a good phone.


Yes, I'm not chasing the top solutions in the market, for myself just decided that a bunch of usb DAC and a smartphone is much better than buying a player. I hope W2 will meet my needs, I look forward to when it goes on sale. I'm sorry if something's wrong, it's difficult to translate. Google translation 😁


----------



## Babayagga

koledoff1986 said:


> Yes, I'm not chasing the top solutions in the market, for myself just decided that a bunch of usb DAC and a smartphone is much better than buying a player. I hope W2 will meet my needs, I look forward to when it goes on sale. I'm sorry if something's wrong, it's difficult to translate. Google translation 😁


You didn't say anything wrong, I was just expanding on your statement for clarification purposes. I too will be buying the W2 when it comes out and hopefully selling my DAP


----------



## koledoff1986

Babayagga said:


> That depends entirely on the DAP. Something like a Luxury and Precision P6 would destroy any dongle on the market in regards to technicalities. It's all a matter of how much you're willing to spend to go down the rabbit hole, but for budget to mid-fi levels, you can't do much better than the W1/W2? plus a good phone.


Yes, I'm not chasing the top solutions in the market, for myself just decided that a bunch of usb DAC and a smartphone is much better than buying a player. I hope W2 will meet my needs, I look forward to when it goes on sale. I'm sorry if something's wrong, it's difficult to translate. Google Translation


Babayagga said:


> You didn't say anything wrong, I was just expanding on your statement for clarification purposes. I too will be buying the W2 when it comes out and hopefully selling my DAP


And I was given some strange text by a translator 🙂 guys, communication here is only in English, right?


----------



## jeffhawke

Babayagga said:


> That depends entirely on the DAP. Something like a Luxury and Precision P6 would destroy any dongle on the market in regards to technicalities. It's all a matter of how much you're willing to spend to go down the rabbit hole, but for budget to mid-fi levels, you can't do much better than the W1/W2? plus a good phone.


Right. I use a LPGT amd it hardly gets any better when it comes to portable audio. However, when it comes to streaming connectivity, it’s really not up to par, so I guess I’ll keep it and possibly get a W2 to use with my LG V30. But I’ll just wait until a few reviews are out before making a decision.


----------



## Aye75 (Feb 25, 2021)

Hi all,

I just received my W1 unit. Need to check how to we know which firmware version were on and how to download the firmware ?

I went to Luxury & Precision site and when clicking this firmware V1.0.1.3 to download it redirects me to a baidu page where I need some kind of password to login

There also a plastic on the box which seems like a barcode which I tried to google translate using phone app and I tried scanning it opens up a wechat app which I'm trying to register to login but can't at the moment.


----------



## W1ll1eTheP1mp

Hey. does somebody know when W2 is releasing?


----------



## musicday

W1ll1eTheP1mp said:


> Hey. does somebody know when W2 is releasing?


Couple of months for the international market I believe.


----------



## bluestorm1992

musicday said:


> Couple of months for the international market I believe.


If LP moves fast enough, I believe we should be getting it in March. Shipment of W2 starts next week in mainland China.


----------



## musicday (Feb 25, 2021)

Does the W1/W2 have 235 mW@32 Ohm only on the 4.4 balanced?


----------



## Babayagga

bluestorm1992 said:


> If LP moves fast enough, I believe we should be getting it in March. Shipment of W2 starts next week in mainland China.


I thought they said that they would be releasing the W2 in the US first with Musictek?


----------



## bluestorm1992

Babayagga said:


> I thought they said that they would be releasing the W2 in the US first with Musictek?


Yes, it will be through Musicteck for US sales. I think Musicteck should receive their shipment of W2 from China very soon.


----------



## musicday

bluestorm1992 said:


> Yes, it will be through Musicteck for US sales. I think Musicteck should receive their shipment of W2 from China very soon.


When will they have the pre-order sale for the W2, do you know?


----------



## bluestorm1992

musicday said:


> When will they have the pre-order sale for the W2, do you know?


Unfortunately, I don't. I think this will depend on when @MusicTeck can expect to receive their shipment. My conjecture is if the domestic shipment in mainland China is starting soon, then it shouldn't take too long for Musicteck to receive theirs. International shipping has been better lately.


----------



## HiFyAK2020

Aye75 said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I just received my W1 unit. Need to check how to we know which firmware version were on and how to download the firmware ?
> 
> ...


You need to install the ISP tool.exe (it is a zip file attached) and then connect the W1 and install the firmware. I got the files directly from L&P so don't worry - they work - i did it myself ... 
if you want to know the Firmware version installed actually on your W1 then you just push and hold the smaller of the two buttons and connect to the Notebook or smartphone. The device will lit up and show you your current firmware version. 
If it is an older version then you just upgrade...with the files attached - if you have problems and i can help let me know.


----------



## W1ll1eTheP1mp

Will W2 release the upcoming week?


----------



## musicday

W1ll1eTheP1mp said:


> Will W2 release the upcoming week?


Yes, in China.


----------



## Makahl (Feb 27, 2021)

Yesterday they posted an interesting article about the W2 on their weibo (link):


Last year to now, we have received the most question: "When will W2 come out?" It has been several months since W2 was first shown in the third-party test, but it has not been listed. Is the reason for his low production efficiency? Now we can give the answer: In order to better user experience and product quality control, on the one hand, we send engineering prototypes to fans for internal testing and keep receiving feedback. On the other hand, we make improvements and adjustments based on these feedbacks. , The goal of all work is to present W2 in the best possible state. Let me introduce to you the 3 "goodies" we did during this time.

*1. "Le Instrument" -self-developed precision instruments to solve QC problems*

In the second half of last year, W2 was unveiled in a third-party laboratory with amazing results. The complete test link is as follows: https://zhuanlan.zhihu.com/p/332003911 The distortion is less than -118 decibels, even better than the CS43198 flagship DAC chip it uses The typical value is good 3 decibels. Even in the desktop decoder, this score can be ranked in the top few. But at the same time it brings us a problem: the current AP2722 distortion used in Lepi production testing can only be more accurate at -112 decibels, and W2's "explosive meter" performance poses new challenges for factory testing.

Fortunately, we have considered the challenge of R&D and production equipment with better and better performance of HIFI equipment in the past few years. We have already begun to design and develop a new generation of testing instruments, and finally completed the equipment development at the end of last year. Lepi's newly developed equipment can detect distortion up to -125 decibels, which is even better than the current top-level instrument APX555B. With this self-developed instrument, it is finally possible to eliminate the biggest obstacle in the mass production of W2. Lao Wan joked that this machine is finally worthy of the company name (Lebi Precision Instrument)!







*2. " Music Tuning"-" Nice + Enduring " dual-mode switching*

With the ideal performance foundation, will it be able to meet our requirements and be favored by all fans? Of course not. Lebi always believes that the indicators are objective, but the sense of hearing is very subjective and difficult to adjust. In the past few months, senior enthusiasts gave us a lot of feedback and suggestions during the closed beta. Thank you very much!






Under your suggestion, after repeated discussions, we decided to adjust the architecture on the original basis, add a set of hardware, and design two listening modes: one set has a more subtle sense of hearing, and the other set can make the audiophiles not listen for a long time. Tired, this is "music tuning". The fans in the closed beta agree that it is very good. I believe that the advent of this framework can solve the most empathetic problems of many fans.





Google translated the pic:
Tune: 01 has a more relaxed voice, popular and other modes with the human voice as the main track. 
Tune: 02 has a more refined sound, a complex pattern represented by the symphony.






*3. "Le Wire"-Let the mobile phone + W 2 thrust release to MAX*

The difficulty of Little Tail's "good voice" lies in power supply, power supply and power supply. During the research and development process, we have received a lot of feedback from fans: many small tails that claim to have high thrust have good thrust when connected to a PC, but even mobile phones, especially the iPhone series, are affected by the power supply of the mobile phones. Said thrust is much lower. The specific performance is: the louder volume will pop. We have investigated the mainstream matching of small tails in the market, and most of the usage scenarios are connected to mobile phones. If an external small tail has a smaller actual thrust than the mobile phone, then this product is not an unnecessary move? Therefore, solving the power supply problem of the mobile phone connection scene is the top priority.

To solve this problem, we can only start from two parts:

*1. How to bypass mobile phone power supply restrictions in W2 circuit design ?*[/JUSTIFY]
*2. How to make a new wire that matches W2 full blood output ?*

During this period of time, we have completed the corresponding work non-stop. The specific technical details will not be described in detail. We will only report the final result: when paired with headphones with a load of 32 ohms or more, even if you connect the latest version of iPhone and other mobile phones with power supply restrictions, Can reach or close to the maximum volume (thrust) without breaking the sound, which means that the mobile phone + W2 can also enjoy the "full blood output", which should be rare on the market, and can truly enable Apple, mobile phone users, to experience the "brick-level" "The "little tail" of thrust.





Google translated the pic: Multiple optimizations of the circuit and the new research wire W2 is a small tail that can make Apple and Android phones reach the "MAX" volume (thrust).

Of course, whether all the above work is effective, only you have the final say. Regarding the launch time of W2, Lao Wan only said five words: "It should be next week." Then, thank you again, and more W2 listing news, stay tuned!


----------



## musicday (Feb 27, 2021)

Lot of hard work they seem to be doing to achieve better audio results. Impressive.


----------



## HiFyAK2020

that is why we ALL area eagerly waiting to have ONE !!!🎅


----------



## W1ll1eTheP1mp

Wow.. This one looks pretty good! Do anybody knownif they have released any specs yet? Is it open for preorder somewhere? Will hifigogo sell it?


----------



## HiFyAK2020

bluestorm1992 said:


> I believe the longer bar on the side is for volume control, and the shorter bar is for EQ adjustment. Not sure how sensitive/insensitive these buttons are. Will definitely test it and report when it launches. I will also keep an eye on the reviews from the first group of users in China.


I use a W1 and the volume button is indeed the longer one - which is perfectly subtile from 0 to 100% and very finely adjustable. No issue whatsoever. The smaller button is for flipping through the menues and in those instances the longer button increases or decreases the values or in other cases flips through the choices. User guide attached.
I am sure the W2 will be as simple and nicely to use


----------



## JelStIy

HiFyAK2020 said:


> I use a W1 and the volume button is indeed the longer one - which is perfectly subtile from 0 to 100% and very finely adjustable. No issue whatsoever. The smaller button is for flipping through the menues and in those instances the longer button increases or decreases the values or in other cases flips through the choices. User guide attached.
> I am sure the W2 will be as simple and nicely to use



What are the EQ settings on the W1?


----------



## HiFyAK2020

JelStIy said:


> What are the EQ settings on the W1?


There are 9 EQ settings. Normal, bass, jazz, classic, game, rock pop and movie (order is different than in my listing) - i only use normal


----------



## W1ll1eTheP1mp

Have anyone here tested W2? I want to know more of it! Whats the price gonna be? Originally i was going for Khadas tone 2 pro or Topping E30/L30 to use as a dac/amp for IEMs with Roon.

What do u guys think about this W2 with IEMs? Im using U12T


----------



## musicday

Price should be 299 USD.


----------



## eloelo

I'm wondering if the W2 will be too powerful for my iems. For reference, I use volume 1 on ibasso DC04, or volume 5 on DX160 4.4mm and Lotoo Paw S1.


----------



## musicday

eloelo said:


> I'm wondering if the W2 will be too powerful for my iems. For reference, I use volume 1 on ibasso DC04, or volume 5 on DX160 4.4mm and Lotoo Paw S1.


It will have a low gain also, for very sensitive IEMs, so don't worry.


----------



## W1ll1eTheP1mp

musicday said:


> It will have a low gain also, for very sensitive IEMs, so don't worry.


Sounds so good! Have you seen reliable test results from the W2? If its better than Khadas 2 and Topping L30/e30 i want the W2! Do you know if it supports DSD etc??


----------



## HiFyAK2020

Babayagga said:


> I prefer this OTG which neatly tucks the dongle behind the smartphone so nothing is left to dangle aside from your iem cable.
> https://www.aliexpress.com/item/1005001476774066.html?spm=a2g0s.9042311.0.0.ac824c4d0RZxox


I ordered two of those now - thanks Babayagga - it looks like a great idea... only question is how to make sure the DAC does not move left and right behind the smartphone... with suckers its not possible since my smartphone case is think and rough... we'll see - how do you put it ? photos ?


----------



## musicday

W1ll1eTheP1mp said:


> Sounds so good! Have you seen reliable test results from the W2? If its better than Khadas 2 and Topping L30/e30 i want the W2! Do you know if it supports DSD etc??


I use only the S1 and I really like it, but the W2 will be more powerful, and probably better sound overall, better instrument separation, more clarity, wider stage and better bass.
Let's wait for first impressions when somebody receive his.


----------



## felix3650

musicday said:


> I use only the S1 and I really like it, but the W2 will be more powerful, and probably better sound overall, better instrument separation, more clarity, wider stage and better bass.
> Let's wait for first impressions when somebody receive his.


Same camp as you. If the W2 proves better then time to sell the S1


----------



## W1ll1eTheP1mp

musicday said:


> I use only the S1 and I really like it, but the W2 will be more powerful, and probably better sound overall, better instrument separation, more clarity, wider stage and better bass.
> Let's wait for first impressions when somebody receive his.


Do u know if it can be pre-ordered? As far as i could understand by the link (had to google translate it) the W2 seems to supports 2 optimization modes. One for instruments and one for voices. I mostly listen to instrumental music so this is interesting!. Wonder if this is pure EQ?

It also seems like Luxury & Precision is a highly regarded audio brand that is very serious about their products. The W2 seems to be off high interest in Chinese audiophile communities and that W2 is already popular before release?

The measurement from the L7 site thing shows that W2 must be almost state of the art? Idk much about measurements(still learning to read and understand them) but it seems like the W2 performs as good as TOTL desktop dacs.


----------



## W1ll1eTheP1mp

Does anybody know about chinese/asian "headfi" forums? Its not easy to find anything on google?! Want to check what the asian community says about W2(rumours, expectations etc) and L&P as a brand in particular.

This W2 looks awesome!


----------



## andersos

W1ll1eTheP1mp said:


> Does anybody know about chinese/asian "headfi" forums? Its not easy to find anything on google?! Want to check what the asian community says about W2(rumours, expectations etc) and L&P as a brand in particular.
> 
> This W2 looks awesome!


From a couple of pages back : http://share.erji.net/wap/thread/view-thread/tid/2218619

That's a Chinese forum. Maybe there are more impressions there by now.


----------



## W1ll1eTheP1mp

andersos said:


> From a couple of pages back : http://share.erji.net/wap/thread/view-thread/tid/2218619
> 
> That's a Chinese forum. Maybe there are more impressions there by now.


Takk! Skal se hva jeg finner! Har du erfaring med L & P?


----------



## W1ll1eTheP1mp

W1ll1eTheP1mp said:


> Takk! Skal se hva jeg finner! Har du erfaring med L & P?


Need a good usb dac/amp to use with my laptop(roon core). Using my lgv40 as DAC now, but Roon cant "ovveride" the Android OS Mixer as f. ex UAPP can. 

Therefore i Need an good dacamp. Almost bought Khadas 2 (looks do good) ,but the user interface is very confusing and it gas some small issues(prob not audible at all). 

Im a objectivist and luckily i found ou about the W2. Just hope that it is at good as it seems.


----------



## HiFyAK2020

W1ll1eTheP1mp said:


> Does anybody know about chinese/asian "headfi" forums? Its not easy to find anything on google?! Want to check what the asian community says about W2(rumours, expectations etc) and L&P as a brand in particular.
> 
> This W2 looks awesome!


google is blocked in China - if you want to find things in China use Baidou


----------



## WDitters

I preordered my W2... Curious to find out how good it will exactly turn out to be...


----------



## W1ll1eTheP1mp

WDitters said:


> I preordered my W2... Curious to find out how good it will exactly turn out to be...


Where did you preorder it? Im very interested But i want to know a little more about it!


----------



## W1ll1eTheP1mp

HiFyAK2020 said:


> google is blocked in China - if you want to find things in China use Baidou


Tried now But what is it? Google Baidou But didnt find anything except Instagram accounts🙂


----------



## bluestorm1992 (Feb 28, 2021)

W1ll1eTheP1mp said:


> Tried now But what is it? Google Baidou But didnt find anything except Instagram accounts🙂


If you google the Chinese words “乐彼 W2”, you will see a bunch of results. You can probably then use the Chrome built-in google translation to read those webpages.


----------



## WDitters

W1ll1eTheP1mp said:


> Where did you preorder it? Im very interested But i want to know a little more about it!


Friend of mine currently is in China


----------



## andersos

W1ll1eTheP1mp said:


> Takk! Skal se hva jeg finner! Har du erfaring med L & P?


Nej (no)


----------



## musicday

WDitters said:


> Friend of mine currently is in China


Lucky you


----------



## W1ll1eTheP1mp

musicday said:


> Lucky you


Yeah, Lucky you. BTW, im not very good at Reading measurements. How good are the measurements on W2 compared to Mother competing units? From what i can understand, its almost desktop level?


----------



## musicday (Feb 28, 2021)

The S1 is really good, and if W2 is even better, then you and many others don't need to worry about measurements.
I love the idea of a high quality USB dongle without a battery inside.


----------



## HiFyAK2020

WDitters said:


> Friend of mine currently is in China


by any chance passing buy in Shenzhen ? There is a shop they sell L&P and there is also a IEM shop who sells Oriolus IEM's - curious....
Or passing buy in HK ?


----------



## bluestorm1992

HiFyAK2020 said:


> by any chance passing buy in Shenzhen ? There is a shop they sell L&P and there is also a IEM shop who sells Oriolus IEM's - curious....
> Or passing buy in HK ?


There are many audio shops in different cities in China that have a full stock of top brands.


----------



## feverfive

musicday said:


> I love the idea of a high quality USB dongle without a battery inside.



^^^ WORD ^^^

worrying about battery degradation sucks....makes me very unwilling to spend above a certain amount on audio devices (TOTL DAPs, for example, are off the table for me because of this).


----------



## koledoff1986

I wonder if AliExpress will sell W2? W1 is sold in some questionable store


----------



## Aye75

HiFyAK2020 said:


> You need to install the ISP tool.exe (it is a zip file attached) and then connect the W1 and install the firmware. I got the files directly from L&P so don't worry - they work - i did it myself ...
> if you want to know the Firmware version installed actually on your W1 then you just push and hold the smaller of the two buttons and connect to the Notebook or smartphone. The device will lit up and show you your current firmware version.
> If it is an older version then you just upgrade...with the files attached - if you have problems and i can help let me know.


thank you sir


----------



## snowy8171

koledoff1986 said:


> I wonder if AliExpress will sell W2? W1 is sold in some questionable store


they might. if you are in the US, I would def wait for musicteck to get them in.


----------



## koledoff1986

snowy8171 said:


> they might. if you are in the US, I would def wait for musicteck to get them in.


I live in Russia. I don't think anyone's going to sell it here.


----------



## MundoHiFiOz

Is W1 in the same level as hiby r5 or fiio m11?


----------



## romekbono

koledoff1986 said:


> I wonder if AliExpress will sell W2? W1 is sold in some questionable store


In which Ali's seller did you see it ?


----------



## koledoff1986

romekbono said:


> In which Ali's seller did you see it ?


16 066,48 руб. 5%OFF | W1 W2 декодирование ушной линии DAC Apple Android phone hifi fever tpyec поворот 4,4 3,5 маленький хвост
https://a.aliexpress.com/_AncaJ2
W2 appeared in this store.


----------



## WB79

koledoff1986 said:


> 16 066,48 руб. 5% DE RABAIS | W1 W2 декодирование ушной линии DAC Apple Android phone hifi fièvre tpyec поворот 4,4 3,5 маленький хвост
> https://a.aliexpress.com/_AncaJ2
> W2 est apparu dans ce magasin.


Very good expérience with my purchase of w1 on this store. Received it on 8 days


----------



## romekbono

koledoff1986 said:


> 16 066,48 руб. 5%OFF | W1 W2 декодирование ушной линии DAC Apple Android phone hifi fever tpyec поворот 4,4 3,5 маленький хвост
> https://a.aliexpress.com/_AncaJ2
> W2 appeared in this store.


Thanks


----------



## musicday (Mar 1, 2021)

Thank you for the link. The W2 is more powerful then the W1? I see the W1 can do 220 mW@32 ohm on the 4.4 balanced output insisted of the advertised 235 mW.


----------



## HiFyAK2020

feverfive said:


> ^^^ WORD ^^^
> 
> worrying about battery degradation sucks....makes me very unwilling to spend above a certain amount on audio devices (TOTL DAPs, for example, are off the table for me because of this).


i have a Huawei P30 pro phone and after listening for 1 hour with the W1 connected my battery drained 1%. I expect the W2 to be in a similar range. Now i use IEM's and not On ear - I assume the On ear would drain more battery - but the DAC (W1) power consumption is very very small - much less than expected...
So no worries about this.


----------



## W1ll1eTheP1mp

Have anyone found any more news about the W2? Wonder if it can do DSD256? Is it line out on the W2?


----------



## musicday

W1ll1eTheP1mp said:


> Have anyone found any more news about the W2? Wonder if it can do DSD256? Is it line out on the W2?


The W2 is already available for sale.i think the maximum it will do is DSD 128 natively, 5.6 MHz.


----------



## W1ll1eTheP1mp

Where? Except that Ali shop


----------



## musicday

W1ll1eTheP1mp said:


> Where? Except that Ali shop


What's wrong with that shop? I see some reviews and people are happy. I am thinking myself to place an order today or tomorrow.


----------



## HiFyAK2020

I bought my W1 from hifigo.com - they are based in Shenzhen
https://hifigo.com/
and they said they have it beginning of march (means NOW). Musictek in the US is the main source to buy from - it is just for me in Europe a bit strange to buy a Chinese product shipped to the US and then forwarded to Europe... 
So i think the Aliexpress link is great - i looked it up and it seems good to me.
Hifigo is another choice - waiting for their confirmation that they can ship.... and musictek in the US - 3 choices ...


----------



## HiFyAK2020

The only question i have is if they really sell the W2 or just the black version of the W1. Sometimes it can be tricky with the Chinese (sorry) - I like China but as everywhere else there are honest people and not so honest people. I am very sure they sold two W1 to the people who gave good feedback - no problem.
But the W2 is so new and so fresh - i wonder who got a hand on them already.... Hard to say but any further insight by somebody may give more confidence !


----------



## bluestorm1992

HiFyAK2020 said:


> The only question i have is if they really sell the W2 or just the black version of the W1. Sometimes it can be tricky with the Chinese (sorry) - I like China but as everywhere else there are honest people and not so honest people. I am very sure they sold two W1 to the people who gave good feedback - no problem.
> But the W2 is so new and so fresh - i wonder who got a hand on them already.... Hard to say but any further insight by somebody may give more confidence !


The reviewers in China who have received both are pretty impressed by W2. Of course, we will need to take a discount for these “sponsored” reviews.


----------



## pdxfletch

Well this is interesting. I just recently purchased the Lotoo S1 and have been delighted by the precision, soundstage, and amplification using Z1R's and iPhone. I've tried several phone dongles (dragonfly, sonata, spectra x2), and so far am very impressed with the S1. Now I read about the W1 and W2 and have to choose whether to keep the S1 or return and order the W1, or even W2. Positives for S1: can decode mqa and can be upgraded via Mac. W1/W2 may or may not have those features in the future. 

Has anyone come across a real-life comparison of the S1 and W1? People seem pretty excited by the W1/W2, but I wonder how they are sonically different from the Lotoo.


----------



## povidlo

@AlexCBSN has both and said W1 sounds better than S1. However I think that opinion was shared before last S1 firmware update that added mqa and appears to have generally improved the sound s bit.


----------



## MusicTeck

*#Double Delight# There are three good news coming with the Luxury&Precision W2 – the Lux Instrument, the Lux Tuning, and the Lux Cable*

The most frequent question we have received from last year to now is “When the W2 will be released?” The W2 was unveiled several months ago, but it has not been listed for sale until now. Hence, people whisper about the manufacturing challenges caused by the recent supply restrictions. Here is the answer: To provide the best user experience and product quality control, we gathered feedback from reviewers and kept revising and tuning the device accordingly. Now let me the three leaps we have accomplished during this time.

*1. "Lux Instrument" – An in-house developed testbed for precise measurement and quality control*

In the second half of last year, W2 was unveiled in a third-party laboratory with excellent results. You can find the full result here:

https://www.audiosciencereview.com/...y-precision-w1-w2-portable-usb-dac-amp.18148/

In this test, the total distortion of the W2 is less than -118dB, which beats the typical distortion value of the CS43198 DAC chip, which drives the W2 by 3dB. It is already incredible to surpass the manufacturer’s typical performance. Considering the results are measured as the device’s overall performance, it becomes astonishing. Even comparing with full-stack desktop DACs, the distortion value of the W2 is still in the top tier. But at the same time, it becomes happy trouble: the superior performance of the W2 exceeded our AP2722’s measure range which is only reliable above -112dB. The W2’s outstanding performance poses a new challenge for factory testing.

Fortunately, we have considered the challenge of measuring ultra-high precision devices back several years ago. After continuous R&D, we finally complete the instrument at the end of last year. The newly developed measure instrument can detect distortion as low as -125dB, which is even better than the current top-tier audio analyzer APX555B. With this in-house developed instrument, it is finally possible to eliminate the biggest obstacle in the mass production of W2. Mr. Wan joked that this machine is finally worthy of the company name (Luxury&Precision Instrument)

*2. "Lux Tuning" – Seamless switch between refinement and gentleness*

Is a reliable technical performance capable of satisfying all audiophiles? Of course, it is impossible. Luxury&Precision always believes that performance measurements are objective, but human sensation is subjective and varies from person to person. In the past few months, experienced audiophiles have given us a lot of feedback and suggestions during the closed beta to improve sound tuning. Here, we appreciate the time and efforts devoted by our reviewers.

Based on numerous listening sessions and feedback, we changed the original architecture by adding a set of hardware to achieve this switchable sound tuning. One mode has a more refined and delicate sound. The other is gentler to listen in a long session without fatigue. We call this proprietary hardware-based tuning method “Lux Tuning”. The Lux Tuning received unanimous praises from reviewers, so I believe that this framework’s advent can satisfy a greater variety of sound preferences.

*3. "Lux Cable" – Make every phone a powerhouse of drivability*

The most challenging part of making a DAC-AMP dongle with good sound is the power supply. During the R&D process, many audiophiles reflected that DAC-AMP dongles have reliable drivability when connecting to desktop or laptops but lack power when paring with smartphones, especially iPhones. The sound popped and broke when the volume gets louder, reflecting an inadequate power supply. Since the most common user scenarios directly connect the dongle to low-power smartphones, solving this power supply problem is extremely critical.

To solve the power supply problem, we have two possible approaches:

*1. How to bypass mobile phone power supply restrictions in the W2’s circuit design?

2. How to make a new cable that ensures a reliable power supply for the W2?*

During this period, we have completed the corresponding work non-stop. Finally, we have the result: when paired with earphones with an impedance of 32 ohms or more, even if connecting to iPhone or other smartphones with power supply restrictions, the W2 can still reach its maximum volume without breaking the sound. This makes the W2 one of the few DAC-AMP dongles that can achieve maximum drivability on almost any Android/iOS device.

Regardless of how much effort we made or how many achievements we got, only our users can make the final call. Regarding the launch time of W2, Mr. Wan only said five words: “It should be next week.” Thanks to the HiFi community, and stay tuned to our newsletters about the W2’s sell information in detail!


----------



## MusicTeck




----------



## bluestorm1992

MusicTeck said:


> *#Double Delight# There are three good news coming with the Luxury&Precision W2 – the Lux Instrument, the Lux Tuning, and the Lux Cable*
> 
> The most frequent question we have received from last year to now is “When the W2 will be released?” The W2 was unveiled several months ago, but it has not been listed for sale until now. Hence, people whisper about the manufacturing challenges caused by the recent supply restrictions. Here is the answer: To provide the best user experience and product quality control, we gathered feedback from reviewers and kept revising and tuning the device accordingly. Now let me the three leaps we have accomplished during this time.
> 
> ...


Andrew! You are finally here!

Can’t wait to order W1/W2 from Musicteck.


----------



## snowy8171

holy moly. can't wait. any info if it does mqa out the box, or later update?


----------



## bluestorm1992

Finally! LP just now announced in their official Weibo that the shipping of W2 starts in March 5th in mainland China. We shouldn’t we waiting for too long to order from Musicteck!


----------



## Niyologist

I spy with my little eye something glorious...and here it is.


----------



## W1ll1eTheP1mp

HiFyAK2020 said:


> I bought my W1 from hifigo.com - they are based in Shenzhen
> https://hifigo.com/
> and they said they have it beginning of march (means NOW). Musictek in the US is the main source to buy from - it is just for me in Europe a bit strange to buy a Chinese product shipped to the US and then forwarded to Europe...
> So i think the Aliexpress link is great - i looked it up and it seems good to me.
> Hifigo is another choice - waiting for their confirmation that they can ship.... and musictek in the US - 3 choices ...


Hifigo is good and quick🙂i live in Norway. So its either gonna be the W2 or the Khadas T2P for me. Hard to decide


----------



## FooFighter (Mar 2, 2021)

any information on output impedance on balanced out?
is it <= 1 Ohm for sensitive IEMs?


----------



## musicday

Good news about being in stock soon at Musicteck. That's where I got my S1 from and I was very pleased overall.


----------



## FooFighter (Mar 2, 2021)

musicday said:


> Good news about being in stock soon at Musicteck. That's where I got my S1 from and I was very pleased overall.


cannot find them on their website
I have ordered now from Singapore shop:
https://a.aliexpress.com/_vSqthn


----------



## musicday

The people who can't afford a dictated music player, just buy the W2 and be happy.
It will sound great I am sure.


----------



## HiFyAK2020

MusicTeck said:


> *#Double Delight# There are three good news coming with the Luxury&Precision W2 – the Lux Instrument, the Lux Tuning, and the Lux Cable*
> 
> The most frequent question we have received from last year to now is “When the W2 will be released?” The W2 was unveiled several months ago, but it has not been listed for sale until now. Hence, people whisper about the manufacturing challenges caused by the recent supply restrictions. Here is the answer: To provide the best user experience and product quality control, we gathered feedback from reviewers and kept revising and tuning the device accordingly. Now let me the three leaps we have accomplished during this time.
> 
> ...


I would like to add to this statement from Musictek - that some people here in this thread wrote that there is a source in aliexpress where one can buy the W2. I am in touch with the producer of the L&P W2 since a while and they confirmed to me that the ONLY SOURCES that they officially accept are MusicTek in the US and Hifigo.com in China.

They specifically confirmed that the company that was mentioned in a link in an earlier thread is NOT RELIABLE source and not trustworthy. 

Everybody does what they want - but i would only buy such a device from an authorized dealer and if I live in the US or close to the US I would only buy from Musictek.


----------



## HiFyAK2020

FooFighter said:


> cannot find them on their website
> I have ordered now from Singapore shop:
> https://a.aliexpress.com/_vSqthn


According to L&P themselves this is NOT a trustworthy source for buying - up to you what you do. I am in direct contact with L&P so i count on their verdict.


----------



## musicday

I will buy again from Musicteck but boy oh boy the custom tax we have to pay in th UK now because of the Brexit.


----------



## MatusSVK

musicday said:


> I will buy again from Musicteck but boy oh boy the custom tax we have to pay in th UK now because of the Brexit.


I really don't understand why getting Hi-fi equipment in the UK is soooo difficult and expensive.


----------



## FooFighter

HiFyAK2020 said:


> According to L&P themselves this is NOT a trustworthy source for buying - up to you what you do. I am in direct contact with L&P so i count on their verdict.


what a shame, I was recommended this site yesterday, can I still cancel in Aliexpress?
Product is not visible in Hifigo-Shop
I also couldn't find it in Musicteck shop


----------



## MatusSVK

FooFighter said:


> what a shame, I was recommended this site yesterday, can I still cancel in Aliexpress?
> Product is not visible in Hifigo-Shop
> I also couldn't find it in Musicteck shop


Just for the record I have no experience with Hifigo, and i'am not advising you to purchase from them but...

From most (all) people who have bought from them, they haven't had a problem. The reason they are not recommended to use by L&P and other manufacturers (such as Dunu) is because they are not official retailers of those brands (you are also usually are not covered by warranty as a result, as in the case of Duna). Therefore,  it's not that they are 'untrustworthy', more just not officially recommended.


----------



## FooFighter

MatusSVK said:


> Just for the record I have no experience with Hifigo, and i'am not advising you to purchase from them but...
> 
> From most (all) people who have bought from them, they haven't had a problem. The reason they are not recommended to use by L&P and other manufacturers (such as Dunu) is because they are not official retailers of those brands (you are also usually are not covered by warranty as a result, as in the case of Duna). Therefore,  it's not that they are 'untrustworthy', more just not officially recommended.


the shop in question was this one: https://a.aliexpress.com/_vSqthn
And my main question is: what about support in case of hardware or software issues in such cases where the vendor doesn't regard the shop as trustworthy? ...


----------



## WB79

c'est bien de préciser où acheter ces produits, mais il aurait été bien de le dire plus tôt si seulement cela avait été possible. ni LP ni personne d'autre n'avait communiqué sur aucune liste de détaillants autorisés à acheter le w1. J'ai donc acheté chez ce vendeur Aliexpress et j'ai reçu le produit en un temps record pour moi qui habite en France. J'avais fait la même critique à dunu qui nous avait donné une liste sur Twitter (heureusement j'ai Twitter) pour les vendeurs. J'ai donc pu obtenir le sa6 d'un vendeur autorisé ... mais pas le dk2001 que j'ai pris d'un marchand Aliexpress que je connaissais et digne de confiance ... mais pas approuvé. hifigo n'est pas non plus approuvé avec dunu. ils sont sérieux malgré tout et j'ai ramené ma btr5 chez moi. il serait tout de même judicieux pour les marques qui veulent être sérieuses de préciser leur politique commerciale. dunu est connu des initiés et LP est pire ... donc il fallait le dire au début! Du coup, j'ai pris le w1 de ce concessionnaire, à un prix élevé en plus, juste parce que je voulais ce produit. Qu'est-ce que je fais maintenant? J'ai le w1 depuis plus d'un mois, c'est super mais si j'ai un problème, que dois-je faire? Je n'ai pas de garantie du fabricant? si tel est le cas, LP doit savoir que, malgré un contrôle évident, le marché regorge de concurrents assez redoutables. Alors s'il vous plaît, qu'en est-il de ceux comme moi qui ont sauté sur le produit, pensant seulement qu'ils le trouveront sur aliexpress? Merci C'est super mais si j'ai un problème, que dois-je faire? Je n'ai pas de garantie du fabricant? si tel est le cas, LP doit savoir que, malgré un contrôle évident, le marché regorge de concurrents assez redoutables. Alors s'il vous plaît, qu'en est-il de ceux comme moi qui ont sauté sur le produit, pensant seulement qu'ils le trouveront sur aliexpress? Merci C'est super mais si j'ai un problème, que dois-je faire? Je n'ai pas de garantie du fabricant? si tel est le cas, LP doit savoir que, malgré un contrôle évident, le marché regorge de concurrents assez redoutables. Alors s'il vous plaît, qu'en est-il de ceux comme moi qui ont sauté sur le produit, pensant seulement qu'ils le trouveront sur aliexpress? Merci


----------



## FooFighter

WB79 said:


> c'est bien de préciser où acheter ces produits, mais il aurait été bien de le dire plus tôt si seulement cela avait été possible. ni LP ni personne d'autre n'avait communiqué sur aucune liste de détaillants autorisés à acheter le w1. J'ai donc acheté chez ce vendeur Aliexpress et j'ai reçu le produit en un temps record pour moi qui habite en France. J'avais fait la même critique à dunu qui nous avait donné une liste sur Twitter (heureusement j'ai Twitter) pour les vendeurs. J'ai donc pu obtenir le sa6 d'un vendeur autorisé ... mais pas le dk2001 que j'ai pris d'un marchand Aliexpress que je connaissais et digne de confiance ... mais pas approuvé. hifigo n'est pas non plus approuvé avec dunu. ils sont sérieux malgré tout et j'ai ramené ma btr5 chez moi. il serait tout de même judicieux pour les marques qui veulent être sérieuses de préciser leur politique commerciale. dunu est connu des initiés et LP est pire ... donc il fallait le dire au début! Du coup, j'ai pris le w1 de ce concessionnaire, à un prix élevé en plus, juste parce que je voulais ce produit. Qu'est-ce que je fais maintenant? J'ai le w1 depuis plus d'un mois, c'est super mais si j'ai un problème, que dois-je faire? Je n'ai pas de garantie du fabricant? si tel est le cas, LP doit savoir que, malgré un contrôle évident, le marché regorge de concurrents assez redoutables. Alors s'il vous plaît, qu'en est-il de ceux comme moi qui ont sauté sur le produit, pensant seulement qu'ils le trouveront sur aliexpress? Merci C'est super mais si j'ai un problème, que dois-je faire? Je n'ai pas de garantie du fabricant? si tel est le cas, LP doit savoir que, malgré un contrôle évident, le marché regorge de concurrents assez redoutables. Alors s'il vous plaît, qu'en est-il de ceux comme moi qui ont sauté sur le produit, pensant seulement qu'ils le trouveront sur aliexpress? Merci C'est super mais si j'ai un problème, que dois-je faire? Je n'ai pas de garantie du fabricant? si tel est le cas, LP doit savoir que, malgré un contrôle évident, le marché regorge de concurrents assez redoutables. Alors s'il vous plaît, qu'en est-il de ceux comme moi qui ont sauté sur le produit, pensant seulement qu'ils le trouveront sur aliexpress? Merci


Translation 
it's good to specify where to buy these products, but it would have been nice to say so earlier if only that had been possible. neither LP nor anyone else had communicated on any list of retailers authorized to purchase the w1. So I bought from this Aliexpress seller and received the product in record time for me who lives in France. I had made the same review to dunu who had given us a list on Twitter (fortunately I have Twitter) for sellers. So I was able to get the sa6 from an authorized seller ... but not the dk2001 I took from an Aliexpress dealer I knew and trusted ... but not approved. hifigo is not approved with dunu either. they are serious though and I took my btr5 home. it would still be wise for brands that want to be serious to clarify their commercial policy. dunu is known to insiders and LP is worse ... so I had to say it at the beginning! So I took the w1 from this dealer, at a high price too, just because I wanted this product. What do I do now? I've had the w1 for over a month, that's great but if I have a problem, what should I do? I don't have a manufacturer's warranty? if this is the case, LP needs to know that, despite obvious control, the market is full of some pretty formidable competitors. So please, what about those like me who have jumped on the product just thinking they will find it on aliexpress? Thanks. That's great but if I have a problem, what do I do? I don't have a manufacturer's warranty? if this is the case, LP needs to know that, despite obvious control, the market is full of some pretty formidable competitors. So please, what about those like me who have jumped on the product just thinking they will find it on aliexpress? Thanks. That's great but if I have a problem, what do I do? I don't have a manufacturer's warranty? if this is the case, LP needs to know that, despite obvious control, the market is full of some pretty formidable competitors. So please, what about those like me who have jumped on the product just thinking they will find it on aliexpress? Thank you

and I agree, market is intransparent here...


Translated with www.DeepL.com/Translator (free version)


----------



## WB79

FooFighter said:


> Translation :clin d'œil:
> il est bon de préciser où acheter ces produits, mais il aurait été bien de le dire plus tôt si seulement cela avait été possible. ni LP ni personne d'autre n'avait communiqué sur aucune liste de détaillants autorisés à acheter le w1. J'ai donc acheté chez ce vendeur Aliexpress et j'ai reçu le produit en un temps record pour moi qui habite en France. J'avais fait la même critique à dunu qui nous avait donné une liste sur Twitter (heureusement que j'ai Twitter) pour les vendeurs. J'ai donc pu obtenir le sa6 auprès d'un vendeur autorisé ... mais pas le dk2001 que j'ai acheté chez un revendeur Aliexpress que je connaissais et en qui j'avais confiance ... mais pas approuvé. hifigo n'est pas non plus approuvé avec dunu. ils sont sérieux et j'ai ramené mon btr5 chez moi. il serait tout de même judicieux pour les marques qui veulent être sérieuses de clarifier leur politique commerciale. dunu est connu des initiés et LP est pire ... donc je devais le dire au début! J'ai donc pris le w1 de ce concessionnaire, à un prix élevé aussi, juste parce que je voulais ce produit. Qu'est-ce que je fais maintenant? J'ai le w1 depuis plus d'un mois, c'est super mais si j'ai un problème, que dois-je faire? Je n'ai pas de garantie du fabricant? si tel est le cas, LP a besoin de savoir que, malgré un contrôle évident, le marché regorge de concurrents assez redoutables. Alors s'il vous plaît, qu'en est-il de ceux comme moi qui ont sauté sur le produit en pensant simplement le trouver sur aliexpress? Merci. C'est super mais si j'ai un problème, que dois-je faire? Je n'ai pas de garantie du fabricant? si tel est le cas, LP a besoin de savoir que, malgré un contrôle évident, le marché regorge de concurrents assez redoutables. Donc s'il vous plait, Qu'en est-il de ceux comme moi qui ont sauté sur le produit en pensant simplement le trouver sur aliexpress? Merci. C'est super mais si j'ai un problème, que dois-je faire? Je n'ai pas de garantie du fabricant? si tel est le cas, LP a besoin de savoir que, malgré un contrôle évident, le marché regorge de concurrents assez redoutables. Alors s'il vous plaît, qu'en est-il de ceux comme moi qui ont sauté sur le produit en pensant simplement le trouver sur aliexpress? Merci
> 
> et je suis d'accord, le marché n'est pas transparent ici ...
> ...


Thanks 👍👍👍


----------



## koledoff1986

Well, for those who have authorized stores for the sale of L.P. And what about those countries that do not have their products officially? It's good that there is still an opportunity to order somewhere.


----------



## W1ll1eTheP1mp

FooFighter said:


> what a shame, I was recommended this site yesterday, can I still cancel in Aliexpress?
> Product is not visible in Hifigo-Shop
> I also couldn't find it in Musicteck shop


Thats why i commented earlier that i wanted to know about another site than an shop at AliE Who sells the W2. Weird that no known shops sold it except that AliE shop . Ive bought much from AliE, but my inner"alarm" worked. 

If they havnt shipped it, u can cancel


----------



## FooFighter

W1ll1eTheP1mp said:


> Thats why i commented earlier that i wanted to know about another site than an shop at AliE Who sells the W2. Weird that no known shops sold it except that AliE shop . Ive bought much from AliE, but my inner"alarm" worked.
> 
> If they havnt shipped it, u can cancel


I yet ordered a cancellation, it's pending with seller acceptance...
Let's see...


----------



## koledoff1986

W1ll1eTheP1mp said:


> Thats why i commented earlier that i wanted to know about another site than an shop at AliE Who sells the W2. Weird that no known shops sold it except that AliE shop . Ive bought much from AliE, but my inner"alarm" worked.
> 
> If they havnt shipped it, u can cancel


On Ali Express most likely W2 is not yet available, for sellers it is a common practice. Put the lot up for sale, wait for the goods to appear and send it


----------



## FooFighter (Mar 2, 2021)

koledoff1986 said:


> On Ali Express most likely W2 is not yet available, for sellers it is a common practice. Put the lot up for sale, wait for the goods to appear and send it


thx for your warning though, pls keep fingers crossed that cancellation will work...


----------



## koledoff1986

FooFighter said:


> thx for your warning though, pls keep fingers crossed that cancellation will work...


I buy on the Express more often than in the store near my house 😂😂😂 Absolutely not worried about the product, I have on AliExpress already diamond status, in any case those support will be on my side. To decide of course everyone where and how to buy, but for those who live in Russia the choice is obvious - it's AliExpress.


----------



## HiFyAK2020

musicday said:


> I will buy again from Musicteck but boy oh boy the custom tax we have to pay in th UK now because of the Brexit.


how comes - import from the US you always have to pay custom tax, has nothing to do with Brexit - if you would buy from me (joke, i am not in business) then before Brexit you wouldn't have to but now you have... 
Brexit is anyway a very obscure project - time will tell what it was/is worth...


----------



## HiFyAK2020

koledoff1986 said:


> I buy on the Express more often than in the store near my house 😂😂😂 Absolutely not worried about the product, I have on AliExpress already diamond status, in any case those support will be on my side. To decide of course everyone where and how to buy, but for those who live in Russia the choice is obvious - it's AliExpress.


No problem with Aliexpress themselves - i buy also a lot on Aliexpress - i think you misunderstood, the point was not the platform but the seller ! Like on Amazon who is directly selling but ALSO a platform for 3rd party sellers so it is on Aliexpress (or Chinaexport as well). 
If a producer tells me that a seller on Aliexpress is no good - and not authorized by him to sell an item - i would think about what I do. 
In this particular case I am cautious because this seller claims to have 999 pieces on stock and the two main sources I found (Musictek as offical partner) and Hifigo.com (not authorized either by L&P) both told me that the item is currently NOT available but in 1-2 weeks ready.

So either there are some "prototype models" out there who look like the finished product but are only test items which are NOT exactly the same as the final product or the seller claims to be able to deliver but then tries to buy through the black market such items and resells them at profit - in which case you wait even longer.
Worst comes worst - they could in theory at least sell you a W1 electronic in the chassis of a W2 and you don't even recognize it that you have been taken for a ride.
You would have to open the W2 and look inside and verify if it is the W1 electronic or the W2 electronic - well.. you can do that - and if you find out that it is the electronic of a W1 in a W2 shell - what do you do next ? You think you get compensation ?
So it is a gamble - and not everybody is willing to try out.
I certainly will follow the producer and their recommendation.

B.t.w. the W2 is a largely improved product over the W1 and ONE small but important element is the clock oscillator - the W2 has an even more precise clock and that is hugely important for jitter control and hence Audio quality... Just one of the many things L&P explained to me.

Good luck with Aliexpress...


----------



## HiFyAK2020

MatusSVK said:


> Just for the record I have no experience with Hifigo, and i'am not advising you to purchase from them but...
> 
> From most (all) people who have bought from them, they haven't had a problem. The reason they are not recommended to use by L&P and other manufacturers (such as Dunu) is because they are not official retailers of those brands (you are also usually are not covered by warranty as a result, as in the case of Duna). Therefore,  it's not that they are 'untrustworthy', more just not officially recommended.


I agree with this clarification - I had bought my W1 from Hifigo.com and was absolutely satisfied with their service. But if I would have had a problem with the device then it could be an issue - i understand ...

Well price wise you buy at the same price from Musictek and there you have the full warranty coverage. So risk assessment says - better buy from an official source - any product can have a problem and then you are covered well. 

Just my 2c on this topic and happy to have more thoughts on this been published


----------



## musicday

I asked the seller on Ali for some real life W2 photos for the sake of it. Let's see what happens 🙂.


----------



## koledoff1986

musicday said:


> I asked the seller on Ali for some real life W2 photos for the sake of it. Let's see what happens 🙂.


There won't be any real photos from him right now. I told you, for sellers on ali express it is a common practice - a lot is created without the presence of goods, when it comes to them, begin to send. But where the seller takes the goods, there is no known.


----------



## koledoff1986

Most likely, the seller created a lot in order to collect orders in order at the end of the week, when it will receive the goods to ship it to buyers. I don't argue, he's got a big $350 cheat.


----------



## musicday

Only 997 left.


----------



## koledoff1986

musicday said:


> Only 997 left.


Waiting for feedback from the first lucky ones))


----------



## romekbono

HiFyAK2020 said:


> No problem with Aliexpress themselves - i buy also a lot on Aliexpress - i think you misunderstood, the point was not the platform but the seller ! Like on Amazon who is directly selling but ALSO a platform for 3rd party sellers so it is on Aliexpress (or Chinaexport as well).
> If a producer tells me that a seller on Aliexpress is no good - and not authorized by him to sell an item - i would think about what I do.
> In this particular case I am cautious because this seller claims to have 999 pieces on stock and the two main sources I found (Musictek as offical partner) and Hifigo.com (not authorized either by L&P) both told me that the item is currently NOT available but in 1-2 weeks ready.
> 
> ...


I think you have a contradiction with what you wrote on March 2nd :
_''I am in touch with the producer of the L&P W2 since a while and they confirmed to me that the *ONLY SOURCES that they officially accept are MusicTek in the US and Hifigo.com in China''*_

And now you are saying that *'*_'the two main sources I found (Musictek as offical partner) and *Hifigo.com (not authorized either by L&P*) both told me that the item is currently NOT available but in 1-2 weeks ready.''_

Which one is right and which one is wrong ? May be I missunderstand as I do not read/write very well English.


----------



## musicday

I think what really matters is for the W2 to be really good. There is a lot of hype but still I am interested to find out more. Coming from the S1 I really like usb DAC dongles.


----------



## WB79

I would like to know if w2 is really much better than w1 and comparison will be welcome for owners or w1 like me


----------



## koledoff1986

WB79 said:


> I would like to know if w2 is really much better than w1 and comparison will be welcome for owners or w1 like me


I support. I am also interested in this question - is there any point in overpaying almost twice as much if the sound +/- is the same. I still adhere to the idea that for full-size headphones you need a more serious source in the face of a table amplifier


----------



## HiFyAK2020

Good idea ! Worth checking.


----------



## HiFyAK2020

romekbono said:


> I think you have a contradiction with what you wrote on March 2nd :
> _''I am in touch with the producer of the L&P W2 since a while and they confirmed to me that the *ONLY SOURCES that they officially accept are MusicTek in the US and Hifigo.com in China''*_
> 
> And now you are saying that *'*_'the two main sources I found (Musictek as offical partner) and *Hifigo.com (not authorized either by L&P*) both told me that the item is currently NOT available but in 1-2 weeks ready.''_
> ...


You are right on the sense that i was under the impression that Hifigo.com is an official reseller of Luxury and Precision. Since i bought my W1 from them and all worked fine it seemed not far fetched to assume that. They were very friendly and supportive so only good feelings from my side.  I asked yesterday my contact in L&P and he stated clearly that Hifigo.com is NOT an authorized reseller and that therefore this company won't be able to provide warranty for L&P products, and L&P also answered me about Aliexpress resellers with a clear "NO" comment, meaning no good. So L&P for whatever reason only gave me MusicTek as official accepted sales channel. Indeed I had to adjust and correct my earlier statement - you spotted it right - I am very sorry - i was mistaken in my assumption. 

Now, personally I don't want troubles so I will buy from Musictek now - and follow the guidance of L&P, sorry for the other sales channels - which seem not to be very appreciated by L&P for whatever reason. Price is the same from any of them - so no gain on that level. Musictek is also a great seller - so deal done for me and happy to share that information. I am NOT saying that can't buy L&P products from other people, and I am also not accusing them of any wrong doing - I am just passing on the information that the producer gave to me and which for me at least matter.


----------



## musicday (Mar 2, 2021)

Best to wait for Musicteck availability to be safe.


----------



## FooFighter (Mar 2, 2021)

There is no official production firm contact here in head-fi like in other brand-threads which can give direct  guidelines like approved vendors or firmware updates, answering questions, etc?


----------



## HiFyAK2020

koledoff1986 said:


> I support. I am also interested in this question - is there any point in overpaying almost twice as much if the sound +/- is the same. I still adhere to the idea that for full-size headphones you need a more serious source in the face of a table amplifier


As far as I read the dual DAC W2 has more output power which allows to run the amp section at lower load - which is always good to reduce harmonic distortions. I read also that they use a more precise crystal clock - very important to reduce jitter and enhance signal precision. I also think that they can now do DSD which maybe W1 doesn't do ? So all in all there seem to be some further pushing the limits of what can be done...
In this case i really don't know if size matters - or if it is the engineering ingenuity that makes the "music".
I give one example. Some of the best Hifi Amps are from a US company is McIntosh - they build excellent AMP's and they are big, heavy (20kg or more) and very expensive.
I bought a french product called Devialet - that is the size of a Notebook at 5Kg light - sleek and rather anti-AMP shape.
The Devialet uses a very special circuit which is a combination of a class A-Amp and a standard AMP and unique in the market - ALL the tests they participated at - give them the same rating as the best McIntosh - but they are so much smaller... hard to believe but true - and i am very happy with the Devialet.

Anyway - i will get the W2 hopefully and then assume that there is a difference on the upside in comparison to the W1


----------



## bluestorm1992

FooFighter said:


> There is no official production firm contact here in head-fi like in other brand-threads which can give direct  guidelines like approved vendors or firmware updates, answering questions, etc?


I don’t think there is, although I can help pass some questions directly to LP China. If enough of the people have a concern, LP will definitely be aware.

Last time I told them that there are many Mac users here, and they should think about getting a Mac version FW update method. They said they will follow up with that.


----------



## jeffhawke

bluestorm1992 said:


> I don’t think there is, although I can help pass some questions directly to LP China. If enough of the people have a concern, LP will definitely be aware.
> 
> Last time I told them that there are many Mac users here, and they should think about getting a Mac version FW update method. They said they will follow up with that.


Also, it would be nice to find out if they have any European authorized dealers.


----------



## FooFighter (Mar 2, 2021)

Is this their website?
http://www.luxuryprecision.net/

First improvement would be to offer at least English language and post important information like firmware updates, approved resellers on their company site...

Opening this page on Chrome brings a warning "not safe site" and Chrome is not offering a translation function like on other pages...

Honestly it might be a smaller company than e.g Lotoo, Hiby, Ibasso, etc but all such details like intransparency and security warnings on standard browsers are somehow preventing sales for any customers outside China even though their actual products can be really capable...

Plus: many of us are kind of music nerds who are willing to suffer to get some SQ improvements but think of "normal" people outside of such forums, though thinking about it they would most likely be happy with their IPhone SEs plus Standard Airpods...


----------



## romekbono

FooFighter said:


> Is this their website?
> http://www.luxuryprecision.net/
> 
> First improvement would be to offer at least English language and post important information like firmware updates, approved resellers on their company site...
> ...


Interesting post !!
I totally agree with you in the point that if they want to sell on American and European market they should at least support English language on their website.


----------



## FooFighter (Mar 3, 2021)

just fyi: my order could be cancelled and refund is being processed, so at least that worked fine.
now waiting for officially supported order options...
 product description translation is by the way very nice for anyone understanding German


----------



## romekbono

musicday said:


> Only 997 left.


Now 998 as FooFighter cancelled^^


----------



## musicday

romekbono said:


> Now 998 as FooFighter cancelled^^


That's funny, still no pictures from the seller. I guess he doesn't have them in hand 🥺


----------



## romekbono

musicday said:


> That's funny, still no pictures from the seller. I guess he doesn't have them in hand 🥺


I suppose that as soon hifigo/musicteck drops pictures then Ali's sellers will put them


----------



## musicday

romekbono said:


> I suppose that as soon hifigo/musicteck drops pictures then Ali's sellers will put them


----------



## HiFyAK2020

jeffhawke said:


> Also, it would be nice to find out if they have any European authorized dealers.


Hi, 
To answer that question - they don't ! I asked them already and i am trying to make them known to some German dealers so that somebody picks it up and sells in Europe - so far no solution. L&P is a small company with limited resources and I have the impression they are still pretty much on the engineering side and have not much capacity to expand the sales footprint. So the ONLY sales channel that I know they accept is MusicTek in the US - i assume it makes their life easier...


----------



## HiFyAK2020

FooFighter said:


> Is this their website?
> http://www.luxuryprecision.net/
> 
> First improvement would be to offer at least English language and post important information like firmware updates, approved resellers on their company site...
> ...


You are dead on the spot here. They are a small company. I am in contact with them since 1 month - basically because i wanted to upgrade the W1 SW version to the latest firmware and nobody else knew how to do it. So i contacted them directly - and you are right -their url is the one you mention.
I found out that they are not as organized as an Apple or Huawei - they are a start-up kind of company - but that said - they are very professional in what they do - and their engineering is superb ! Don't let yourself fool with their rather basic appearance.
I tested their W1 yesterday with top of the range gear and can give verdict from a listening perspective:
I have the music (FLAC files) on a server and can listen to the music via a home network and via Wifi.
I use a Oriolus Trailli IEM which as to various comments is one of the best if not the best IEM on the market today. 
I connected my IEM to a top of the range Yamaha Hifi-AMP who has a Headphone output and he got the music analog produced by a T&A MP3000HV Musicserver that has 6 highest quality DAC inside (3 for each channel) who does upsampling to 384Khz. Then i compared to listening to the same music piece with my Huawei P30 pro smartphone and the W1 as DAC to connect to the Trailli.
The difference is absolutely minute - and the difference is that the Trailli sounds a tiny bit more clinical - meaning has a slightly higher pitch (or sharper pitch)  in the sound but a tiny little bit more clarity as well. So we compare a 7500 Euro DAC Music Server with 15kg weight which is in the top range of Hifi equipment to a 200 USD DAC from L&P and the difference is minute.
That is the quality they have put into this tiny little dongle.

One thing i also recognize - good engineered products that have less aggressive marketing are often sold at a reasonable price. Companies who have great engineering AND great marketing know their value and sell eventually at ridiculous high prices. Apple (sorry to say) is one of the companies who produce brilliant products - but they are massively overpriced - but it works for them and customers flock to their sleek shops - well done but not my piece of cake. And they make a lot more money than the "honest" little engineering companies like eventually this L&P. I prefer that "hidden gems" more and won't complain too much... once they find out that they can sell those items for 30% more expensive - we all suffer...
Anyway - trust me - their products are exceptional - after my test yesterday I am even more convinced that before.


----------



## FooFighter

If I wouldn't believe what you are saying I wouldn't have ordered blindly in Aliexpress 😉
Nevertheless I will calm myself down for now and be patient


----------



## HiFyAK2020

FooFighter said:


> If I wouldn't believe what you are saying I wouldn't have ordered blindly in Aliexpress 😉
> Nevertheless I will calm myself down for now and be patient


it may still work buying in Aliexpress - who knows. Don't worry - things always get resolved when dealing with Chinese - they are flexible. You only may have to wait a little bit longer... They surely get all the goods they sold - they are business people and since you can make evaluations in Aliexpress they will try everything to please you. No worry at all...


----------



## musicday

HiFyAK2020 said:


> it may still work buying in Aliexpress - who knows. Don't worry - things always get resolved when dealing with Chinese - they are flexible. You only may have to wait a little bit longer... They surely get all the goods they sold - they are business people and since you can make evaluations in Aliexpress they will try everything to please you. No worry at all...


Can you test and see if W2/W2 work with Windows 7?
S1 does but it need to be connected in UAC 1 mode and is limited to 16/44.1 khz.
Thank you.


----------



## W1ll1eTheP1mp

HiFyAK2020 said:


> You are dead on the spot here. They are a small company. I am in contact with them since 1 month - basically because i wanted to upgrade the W1 SW version to the latest firmware and nobody else knew how to do it. So i contacted them directly - and you are right -their url is the one you mention.
> I found out that they are not as organized as an Apple or Huawei - they are a start-up kind of company - but that said - they are very professional in what they do - and their engineering is superb ! Don't let yourself fool with their rather basic appearance.
> I tested their W1 yesterday with top of the range gear and can give verdict from a listening perspective:
> I have the music (FLAC files) on a server and can listen to the music via a home network and via Wifi.
> ...


Do we now anything about how the type 1 and Type 2 sound mode works? And other features?


----------



## W1ll1eTheP1mp

Its finally releases on friday due to this link. It should also be available for preorder now, But where? https://m.weibo.cn/status/4610253922242040


----------



## Xinlisupreme

I’ll wait W2 and see comparison with W1


----------



## musicday

W1ll1eTheP1mp said:


> Its finally releases on friday due to this link. It should also be available for preorder now, But where? https://m.weibo.cn/status/4610253922242040


Now we need some quality silicone or leather case, just like the one for S1.


----------



## TooPoorForHiFi

MusicTeck's Pre-Order Page is UP! Should start Shipping Next Week!


----------



## bluestorm1992

TooPoorForHiFi said:


> MusicTeck's Pre-Order Page is UP! Should start Shipping Next Week!


Thanks for the heads up!!!


----------



## FooFighter (Mar 3, 2021)

Pre-ordered


----------



## musicday

Musicteck has it ever cheaper then Ali 299 Vs 352.
Great.


----------



## NZtechfreak

Pre-order done.


----------



## Xinlisupreme

musicday said:


> Musicteck has it ever cheaper then Ali 299 Vs 352.
> Great.


Shipping 50$ 😢


----------



## bluestorm1992

TooPoorForHiFi said:


> MusicTeck's Pre-Order Page is UP! Should start Shipping Next Week!





Xinlisupreme said:


> Shipping 50$ 😢


Sadly yes, that’s the shipping cost to anywhere outside of US, and even to Hawaii.

If, however, you can find a good forwarding service, you can have Musicteck ship it to that shop and then forward it to you.


----------



## musicday

Pre-order placed. Long live Musicteck


----------



## musicday

Xinlisupreme said:


> Shipping 50$ 😢


Expensive but very fast, safe and secure. Worth it in the end.


----------



## HiFyAK2020

W1ll1eTheP1mp said:


> Its finally releases on friday due to this link. It should also be available for preorder now, But where? https://m.weibo.cn/status/4610253922242040


For intl. customers you can preorder here:
https://shop.musicteck.com/collections/luxury-precision

I got one reserved for me.


----------



## HiFyAK2020

TooPoorForHiFi said:


> MusicTeck's Pre-Order Page is UP! Should start Shipping Next Week!


Yes, ordered one already now - arrives in 1-2 weeks ... congratulations to MusicTeck - not easy with the current problems of shipments from China to anywhere else. It's a real headache to get things out of China. Container space prices went up 10x... pick warm cloths....


----------



## musicday (Mar 3, 2021)

HiFyAK2020 said:


> For intl. customers you can preorder here:
> https://shop.musicteck.com/collections/luxury-precision
> 
> I got one reserved for me.


You are a bit slow, many of us did it before you


----------



## feverfive

LMAO...I (currently) have zero use for such a device, but I'm still tempted to nab a W2.  I might use it like a couple hours a month, LOL.


----------



## musicday

Really beautiful design:


----------



## eloelo

I will just wait for all your reviews


----------



## jsmiller58 (Mar 3, 2021)

eloelo said:


> I will just wait for all your reviews


Yeah, I have so many dongles now (Lotoo S1, Hidizs S8 and S9, Minidsp il-DSP, Helm Bolt, 9038S gen2), I too want to see if this is worthwhile upgrade...

But, now I have to think about maybe selling some gear!


----------



## pdxfletch

HiFyAK2020 said:


> I use a Oriolus Trailli IEM which as to various comments is one of the best if not the best IEM on the market today.
> I connected my IEM to a top of the range Yamaha Hifi-AMP who has a Headphone output and he got the music analog produced by a T&A MP3000HV Musicserver that has 6 highest quality DAC inside (3 for each channel) who does upsampling to 384Khz. Then i compared to listening to the same music piece with my Huawei P30 pro smartphone and the W1 as DAC to connect to the Trailli.
> The difference is absolutely minute - and the difference is that the Trailli sounds a tiny bit more clinical - meaning has a slightly higher pitch (or sharper pitch)  in the sound but a tiny little bit more clarity as well. So we compare a 7500 Euro DAC Music Server with 15kg weight which is in the top range of Hifi equipment to a 200 USD DAC from L&P and the difference is minute.
> That is the quality they have put into this tiny little dongle.
> ...


Ummm... So a 200 euro dongle is only minutely different from a 7500 euro 6 DAC + TOL amp? Do tell. Now I'm definitely not buying the W1, as nothing can live up to that hype.


----------



## NZtechfreak

pdxfletch said:


> Ummm... So a 200 euro dongle is only minutely different from a 7500 euro 6 DAC + TOL amp? Do tell. Now I'm definitely not buying the W1, as nothing can live up to that hype.


Depending on your transducer could certainly be the case, its measured performance is transparent, only whether the output power is sufficient for the headphones attached (I don't anticipate this replacing my desktop rig for the Abyss, for example).


----------



## bluestorm1992 (Mar 3, 2021)

pdxfletch said:


> Ummm... So a 200 euro dongle is only minutely different from a 7500 euro 6 DAC + TOL amp? Do tell. Now I'm definitely not buying the W1, as nothing can live up to that hype.


Perhaps those 7500 Euro gears are not designed to drive IEMs.

I once tried my JVC FW10000 on Xiaudio Broadway Amp (fed from Burson Composer 3XP), which has enough power to drive Abyss Diana and even 1266. The sound was just...not good


----------



## MusicTeck

The W1 and W2 are now available to pre-order at MusicTeck!

W1: https://shop.musicteck.com/products...1&_sid=14539fc38&_ss=r&variant=39262686675006

W2: https://shop.musicteck.com/products...1&_sid=c21e243a5&_ss=r&variant=39262697685054


----------



## JelStIy

I wonder how the W1/W2 compare to the Hiby R5, which uses the same chips. Anyone in a position to compare?


----------



## eloelo

JelStIy said:


> I wonder how the W1/W2 compare to the Hiby R5, which uses the same chips. Anyone in a position to compare?


Just comparing Hiby R5 and Ibasso DX160 which uses the same chips, they already sound so different (warm vs neutral imo). Don't think the chip is going to be the main deciding factor but the implementation.


----------



## Ales R

Order at Musicteck ☑️ done


----------



## FooFighter (Mar 4, 2021)

MusicTeck said:


> The W1 and W2 are now available to pre-order at MusicTeck!
> 
> W1: https://shop.musicteck.com/products...1&_sid=14539fc38&_ss=r&variant=39262686675006
> 
> W2: https://shop.musicteck.com/products...1&_sid=c21e243a5&_ss=r&variant=39262697685054


I appreciate the fact that the main approved distributor for this product for the market outside of Asia is participating in this thread.
Am wondering if we could report any serious future issues through MusicTeck to Luxary & Precision as they are themselves not present in the forum?


----------



## W1ll1eTheP1mp

Good that Musicteck has it, but its not a Great solution for us EU citizens when shipping and Vat will be almost 150 USD on TOP of 299


----------



## musicday

FooFighter said:


> I appreciate the fact that the main approved distributor for this product for the market outside of Asia is participating in this thread.
> Am wondering if we could report any serious future issues through MusicTeck to Luxary & Precision as they are themselves not present in the forum?


The product will come with warranty and Andrew will help you out right away in case something goes wrong.
No need to worry.


----------



## W1ll1eTheP1mp

W1ll1eTheP1mp said:


> Good that Musicteck has it, but its not a Great solution for us EU citizens when shipping and Vat will be almost 150 USD on TOP of 299


The W2 will cost 436,25 usd for me to buy from Musicteck. And thats excluded handling fee. So it will be around 450. I feel that we European`s( especially Scandinavians with 25% VAT) are always taking the shortest straw when it comes to equipment likes this. F.ex the resell value is very low due to what we actually paid. I really want to buy this new, but since i need to pay 50% more than us customers, i have to wait until i can buy it used or buy it new without warranty from China. Its quite sad, but due to shiping costs back and forth, buying it without warranty will almost be worth it. But its not Musicteck`s fault at all. I just really wished that there would be a good solution for us.


----------



## romekbono

W1ll1eTheP1mp said:


> The W2 will cost 436,25 usd for me to buy from Musicteck. And thats excluded handling fee. So it will be around 450. I feel that we European`s( especially Scandinavians with 25% VAT) are always taking the shortest straw when it comes to equipment likes this. F.ex the resell value is very low due to what we actually paid. I really want to buy this new, but since i need to pay 50% more than us customers, i have to wait until i can buy it used or buy it new without warranty from China. Its quite sad, but due to shiping costs back and forth, buying it without warranty will almost be worth it. But its not Musicteck`s fault at all. I just really wished that there would be a good solution for us.


I share totally your point of view.

I am a French guy living in Poland and have same ''issue'' I guess I will buy via aliexpress or hifigo (when it will be available).

By the way, I am lost with this thread. Musicteck and Hifigo are authorized reseller or only Musicteck ? if yes, from where come from this statement ? thanks for your help in this


----------



## FooFighter

romekbono said:


> I share totally your point of view.
> 
> I am a French guy living in Poland and have same ''issue'' I guess I will buy via aliexpress or hifigo (when it will be available).
> 
> By the way, I am lost with this thread. Musicteck and Hifigo are authorized reseller or only Musicteck ? if yes, from where come from this statement ? thanks for your help in this


Only MusicTeck as it seems
@HiFyAK2020 seems to have a direct wire to the production company....


----------



## jeffhawke

FooFighter said:


> Only MusicTeck as it seems
> @HiFyAK2020 seems to have a direct wire to the production company....


Would be great if from Europe (since they have no dealers nor distributors) one could order directly from the company. It would be good for them also, since they would make a higher margin.


----------



## HiFyAK2020

pdxfletch said:


> Ummm... So a 200 euro dongle is only minutely different from a 7500 euro 6 DAC + TOL amp? Do tell. Now I'm definitely not buying the W1, as nothing can live up to that hype.


Well i am not a sales manager for W1and there is no hype whatsoever - so whatever you do is fine anyway - i just mentioned that this W1 has an incredible good sound quality and can match some very expensive Hifi gear - that's all really.


----------



## HiFyAK2020

FooFighter said:


> Only MusicTeck as it seems
> @HiFyAK2020 seems to have a direct wire to the production company....


According to Luxury and Precision THEMSELVES - ONLY Musicteck is authorized reseller but NOT Hifigo.com - how they though get the gear i don't know - some things are in the dark...


----------



## HiFyAK2020

jeffhawke said:


> Would be great if from Europe (since they have no dealers nor distributors) one could order directly from the company. It would be good for them also, since they would make a higher margin.


That is exactly what I also think - but maybe to early for them yet. Who knows... one day...


----------



## musicday

HiFyAK2020 said:


> Well i am not a sales manager for W1and there is no hype whatsoever - so whatever you do is fine anyway - i just mentioned that this W1 has an incredible good sound quality and can match some very expensive Hifi gear - that's all really.


Is the maximum power output the same on both 3 5 and 4.4?


----------



## FooFighter

musicday said:


> Is the maximum power output the same on both 3 5 and 4.4?


Look at very first page of this thread 
"Some data for its power level (the third party measured numbers rather than OEM-supplied numbers):
Balanced:
32Ω 235mw
Single-ended:
32Ω: 125mw"


----------



## musicday

FooFighter said:


> Look at very first page of this thread
> "Some data for its power level (the third party measured numbers rather than OEM-supplied numbers):
> Balanced:
> 32Ω 235mw
> ...


Cool,.so both W1and W2 have same power output? S1 can do only 70mw 32 ohm single ended and 125mw 32 ohm balanced.


----------



## bluestorm1992

musicday said:


> Cool,.so both W1and W2 have same power output? S1 can do only 70mw 32 ohm single ended and 125mw 32 ohm balanced.


These measurements are done with W2. W1 seems to have slightly less power. L&P’s own advertisement (can be found in Musicteck) says W1 can do 220mw at 32 ohm.


----------



## snowy8171

looks like no mqa out of the box from w2. hopefully it gets updated


----------



## musicday (Mar 4, 2021)

snowy8171 said:


> looks like no mqa out of the box from w2. hopefully it gets updated


I am sure just like the S1 it will have MQA added later.


----------



## Niyologist

MusicTeck said:


> The W1 and W2 are now available to pre-order at MusicTeck!
> 
> W1: https://shop.musicteck.com/products...1&_sid=14539fc38&_ss=r&variant=39262686675006
> 
> W2: https://shop.musicteck.com/products...1&_sid=c21e243a5&_ss=r&variant=39262697685054



Nice! I'll get the W2 this month. After the pre-order date.


----------



## Babayagga

HiFyAK2020 said:


> I ordered two of those now - thanks Babayagga - it looks like a great idea... only question is how to make sure the DAC does not move left and right behind the smartphone... with suckers its not possible since my smartphone case is think and rough... we'll see - how do you put it ? photos ?


There is little to no side to side movement on mine. Everything is nice and snug. One thing you could do is double sided tape or velcro if you really feel the need


----------



## W1ll1eTheP1mp

FooFighter said:


> Only MusicTeck as it seems
> @HiFyAK2020 seems to have a direct wire to the production company....


Im pretty sure Hifigo is Authorized also. I got an email from them about info of the W2


----------



## bluestorm1992

W1ll1eTheP1mp said:


> Im pretty sure Hifigo is Authorized also. I got an email from them about info of the W2


Would they be stocking W2 soon as well?


----------



## W1ll1eTheP1mp

Babayagga said:


> There is little to no side to side movement on mine. Everything is nice and snug. One thing you could do is double sided tape or velcro if you really feel the need


Does the E1da give you any improvement over the V50 dac? The V series quaddac measures very good!


----------



## W1ll1eTheP1mp

bluestorm1992 said:


> Would they be stocking W2 soon as well?


Yes!!!


----------



## musicday

So if will become available in more places, it will be very popular and they will keep improving it via the firmware updates.


----------



## andersos

We need an European L&P dealer. Maybe @HiFyAK2020 can talk to Audiophonics for example.


----------



## WB79

How do we know the firmware for W1? I pushed the little button when I plugged it to m'y phone and it didn't show the version....


----------



## musicday

You need to read post #304 for the firmware update.
https://www.head-fi.org/threads/luxury-precision-lp-portable-usb-dac-amp-w1-and-w2.949448/page-21


----------



## bluestorm1992

I guess it is up to EU dealers to decide whether to become an authorized dealer of LP. Maybe some of them will if W1/W2 sells well.


----------



## WB79

musicday said:


> Vous devez lire le post # 304 pour la mise à jour du micrologiciel.
> https://www.head-fi.org/threads/luxury-precision-lp-portable-usb-dac-amp-w1-and-w2.949448/pa





musicday said:


> I did it but I have just the Brand 1 seconde and after the menu


----------



## HiFyAK2020

Babayagga said:


> There is little to no side to side movement on mine. Everything is nice and snug. One thing you could do is double sided tape or velcro if you really feel the need


Thanks - i was just a bit concerned that the cable that is connected to the other end might create side forces that could over time damage the USB-C connections. Imagine one time you accidently pull on the IEM cable and it breaks the USB-C male connector. Velcro can be a solution to be sure that this does not happen. I'll consider.


----------



## HiFyAK2020

andersos said:


> We need an European L&P dealer. Maybe @HiFyAK2020 can talk to Audiophonics for example.


Good point - I will contact them in due time - we really need an European L&P dealer - i agree...


----------



## HiFyAK2020

bluestorm1992 said:


> Thanks!
> I also have another updated information from Musicteck and LP. The W2 will launch first in the US - expected to ship later this month. The W1 will arrive early next year.


? W1 is sold since quite a while - you must have made a typo here. I own a W1 that i bough in January and i am by far not the first customer... don't worry - if you need one you can buy it.


----------



## HiFyAK2020 (Mar 4, 2021)

WB79 said:


> How do we know the firmware for W1? I pushed the little button when I plugged it to m'y phone and it didn't show the version....


you hold the little button firm with one hand and plug the W1 into the USB cable where the power comes from (Smartphone for example). It shows the Firmware version.
Latest one is W1_V1.0.1.3_AS and this shows on the display. at least for a brief moment...
You need to HOLD the button down while you plug it in -otherwise you only get the menu.
and yes, it shows for 1-2 seconds only. but you can repeat it as many times as you want - exercise for the reaction time....


----------



## bluestorm1992 (Mar 4, 2021)

HiFyAK2020 said:


> ? W1 is sold since quite a while - you must have made a typo here. I own a W1 that i bough in January and i am by far not the first customer... don't worry - if you need one you can buy it.


The was the info a while ago. I did not update the OP.

Edit: Updated just now.


----------



## musicday

HiFyAK2020 said:


> Good point - I will contact them in due time - we really need an European L&P dealer - i agree...


Can you ask them about silicone or high quality leather case? We don't want it scratched, do we?


----------



## FooFighter

Just an idea for very far in future firmware feature (if circuit allows it): 
Switching option for spdif port being used as PCM input and not only output.
That would allow the dongle to be fed by CD-Player, TV, etc 

That is an option I loved on my meanwhile sold Ifi micro idsd...


----------



## rwelles

musicday said:


> You need to read post #304 for the firmware update.
> https://www.head-fi.org/threads/luxury-precision-lp-portable-usb-dac-amp-w1-and-w2.949448/page-21


Those instructions use a .exe file. For us neanderthals using Macs, is there an alternative method?


----------



## bluestorm1992

rwelles said:


> Those instructions use a .exe file. For us neanderthals using Macs, is there an alternative method?


Not yet, MAC update method coming soon as far as I know.

All out-of-factory W1/W2 should be in the latest firmware. The people here have checked this a couple of weeks ago, and I believe there is non new FW recently.


----------



## musicday

rwelles said:


> Those instructions use a .exe file. For us neanderthals using Macs, is there an alternative method?


Sorry, don't know much about using Macs, maybe is best to email L&P directly?


----------



## rwelles

Don't own one as yet, but if there's not Mac support, I probably won't get one.


----------



## musicday

You need to understand that at the moment there is no Mac support to update the firmware, but you can use it on Mac without problems.
I am sure you can find someone to help you later on in case you need to update it.


----------



## ClieOS

Just placed an order for W2.


----------



## musicday

ClieOS said:


> Just placed an order for W2.


We were wondering when will you do it.


----------



## FooFighter (Mar 5, 2021)

My Paw S1 has just arrived, want to compare S1 against W2 later


----------



## musicday

FooFighter said:


> My Paw S1 has just arrived, want to compare S1 against W2 later


Congratulations, W2 seems that be wider but lighter then S1.
I've been using the S1 to watch Netflix with Bl-03 coper silver player cable and is really enjoyable but lacks a bit or power.


----------



## jeffhawke

musicday said:


> Congratulations, W2 seems that be wider but lighter then S1.
> I've been using the S1 to watch Netflix with Bl-03 coper silver player cable and is really enjoyable but lacks a bit or power.


That should not be an issue with the W2, according to the specs


----------



## FooFighter

jeffhawke said:


> That should not be an issue with the W2, according to the specs


anyway not with 7Ohm Andro Gold 
I want to try my Full Size Cans at some point nevertheless


----------



## jeffhawke

FooFighter said:


> anyway not with 7Ohm Andro Gold
> I want to try my Full Size Cans at some point nevertheless


I use my Spirit Torino Titano (full-size open back) headphones with the S1 connected to the 4.4 output without any issue, so they should work fine with the W2


----------



## HiFyAK2020

rwelles said:


> Those instructions use a .exe file. For us neanderthals using Macs, is there an alternative method?


I looked it up on their download server - the files are exe files and ONLY available for Microsoft OS - so the only way you can use MAC's to upgrade the SW is by running a Windows 7 or W10 emulation on Mac - which is easy to do and possible. Otherwise you need a good fried with a Microsoft OS to help you out... sorry. Neanderthals have died out many years ago and hence their genes only have survived in those who have mixed blood .


----------



## Babayagga

W1ll1eTheP1mp said:


> Does the E1da give you any improvement over the V50 dac? The V series quaddac measures very good!


Honestly, and embarrassingly, I wasn't using it properly when I first received it and may still not be, because I use in conjunction with UAPP and I can't utilize it because you lose volume control and it is set to the highest volume by default so unless I want hearing damage, I can't use any of my low impedance iem's with it. Maybe someone here can give me a work around.


----------



## W1ll1eTheP1mp

Babayagga said:


> Honestly, and embarrassingly, I wasn't using it properly when I first received it and may still not be, because I use in conjunction with UAPP and I can't utilize it because you lose volume control and it is set to the highest volume by default so unless I want hearing damage, I can't use any of my low impedance iem's with it. Maybe someone here can give me a work around.


I have V40 and use it with UAPP everyday🙂 Never need a DAP when u got LG V series! I need L&P W2 at home with Roon


----------



## Babayagga

W1ll1eTheP1mp said:


> I have V40 and use it with UAPP everyday🙂 Never need a DAP when u got LG V series! I need L&P W2 at home with Roon


Even though I have low impedance IEM's, one of them still improves with more power and my V50 doesn't cut it. That's why I bought the dongle, but I will definitely be getting the W2, if not just for the extra power but for the sound of Cirrus vs ESS. I just wish I knew how to get around the default high volume on the E1DA.


----------



## W1ll1eTheP1mp

Babayagga said:


> Even though I have low impedance IEM's, one of them still improves with more power and my V50 doesn't cut it. That's why I bought the dongle, but I will definitely be getting the W2, if not just for the extra power but for the sound of Cirrus vs ESS. I just wish I knew how to get around the default high volume on the E1DA.


You dont need more power with the V50! You Just trick the amp instead. The DAC inside the V50 measures really good and have more power than you need for IEMs!! Just google
"LG quad dac amp trick"
No need for a dongle at all! Never hdard on anyone who used a dongle with their LG 🙂


----------



## Babayagga

W1ll1eTheP1mp said:


> You dont need more power with the V50! You Just trick the amp instead. The DAC inside the V50 measures really good and have more power than you need for IEMs!! Just google
> "LG quad dac amp trick"
> No need for a dongle at all! Never hdard on anyone who used a dongle with their LG 🙂


I did that with a 75 Ohm impedance plug and it did not raise the power sufficiently. I have an Onkyo Dap that puts out 150mw and that still isn't enough. Sorry, but the V50 does not put out enough power as you think it does. 
Also, some people love the Saber chip in the V series, and I do as well, but it is too cold and clinical sometimes and I want a warmer option with more power, hence the dongle.


----------



## jsmiller58

Really looking forward to comparisons with the Lotoo S1.  I am willing to believe the W2 measures better and has more power, but I use dongles exclusively with IEMs so power is secondary...  SQ is everything


----------



## musicday

jsmiller58 said:


> Really looking forward to comparisons with the Lotoo S1.  I am willing to believe the W2 measures better and has more power, but I use dongles exclusively with IEMs so power is secondary...  SQ is everything


Yes = S1 70 mw, 125 mw. W2= 125 mw, 235 mw.


----------



## musicday

Seller on Ali said he is getting the W2 in two days, he sold six in total. I as many others going strong forward with Musicteck.


----------



## ClieOS

Two days are what I have heard as well (though not from Ali, as I ordered it from a different place). It was supposed to start shipping yesterday day, but a delay of parts delivery to L&P factory has slowed down the production for a few days.


----------



## HiFyAK2020

musicday said:


> Seller on Ali said he is getting the W2 in two days, he sold six in total. I as many others going strong forward with Musicteck.


as I did


----------



## Verificateur

Could someone who has had both Paw S1 and L&P W1 share their thoughts on which one is better? Or are they relatively comparable?


----------



## hongky

Babayagga said:


> Even though I have low impedance IEM's, one of them still improves with more power and my V50 doesn't cut it. That's why I bought the dongle, but I will definitely be getting the W2, if not just for the extra power but for the sound of Cirrus vs ESS. I just wish I knew how to get around the default high volume on the E1DA.


I can change max volume for my 9038D using Tweak9038 app (android)
Ask E1DA discord channel for your E1DA version


----------



## musicday

Verificateur said:


> Could someone who has had both Paw S1 and L&P W1 share their thoughts on which one is better? Or are they relatively comparable?


Never heard the W1, but I have the S1 and I really like it. If you have a tighter budget and not hard to drive earphones you can't go wrong with the S1.


----------



## W1ll1eTheP1mp

Babayagga said:


> I did that with a 75 Ohm impedance plug and it did not raise the power sufficiently. I have an Onkyo Dap that puts out 150mw and that still isn't enough. Sorry, but the V50 does not put out enough power as you think it does.
> Also, some people love the Saber chip in the V series, and I do as well, but it is too cold and clinical sometimes and I want a warmer option with more power, hence the dongle.


Did you do it the right way? Cause the power output is very different. Which IEM are u talking about? Doesnt sound right to me at all. Must be an extremely de a ding IEM then.


----------



## rwelles

Verificateur said:


> Could someone who has had both Paw S1 and L&P W1 share their thoughts on which one is better? Or are they relatively comparable?


👀


----------



## musicday

Fantastic cheap cable type C to type C, also they have adapters for iphone users.
https://www.aliexpress.com/item/32961312907.html?spm=a2g0o.store_home.productList_853354917.pic_0


----------



## FooFighter

musicday said:


> Fantastic cheap cable type C to type C, also they have adapters for iphone users.
> https://www.aliexpress.com/item/32961312907.html?spm=a2g0o.store_home.productList_853354917.pic_0


Why? Should all be included in the package?


----------



## musicday

The L shaped one is stronger, and will last longer.


----------



## FooFighter

musicday said:


> The L shaped one is stronger, and will last longer.


OK, that makes sense


----------



## WB79

Les câbles of w1 sont très flexibles 👍


----------



## musicday

Hopefully it will work well with the older windows 7.


----------



## HiFyAK2020

WB79 said:


> Les câbles of w1 sont très flexibles 👍


Oui, correct


----------



## FooFighter

As it is currently discussed in Paw S1 thread: anyone had a look at this one?

https://twister6.com/2020/10/12/in-a-snapshot-hidizs-s9-mini-usb-dac-amp/
https://www.head-fi.org/showcase/hidizs-s9.24704/reviews

Seems incredible for its price from its specs...
Only inconveniences are missing buttons  and missing MQA


----------



## musicday

FooFighter said:


> As it is currently discussed in Paw S1 thread: anyone had a look at this one?
> 
> https://twister6.com/2020/10/12/in-a-snapshot-hidizs-s9-mini-usb-dac-amp/
> https://www.head-fi.org/showcase/hidizs-s9.24704/reviews
> ...


Still weak, 90 mw and 125 mw maximum.
I would not touch myself another dongle without the awesome very functional OLED screen.


----------



## FooFighter

Though I like Paw S1 SQ so far, EMI with my IPhone11Pro might make me send it back during return window and hope for W2, I will experiment for another week before deciding...


----------



## W1ll1eTheP1mp

Has any W2 shipped yet? Or do someone know the shippingdate?


----------



## ClieOS

W1ll1eTheP1mp said:


> Has any W2 shipped yet? Or do someone know the shippingdate?



Last I was told the earliest possible shipping date is Monday, fresh from the factory no less.


----------



## FooFighter (Mar 7, 2021)

Anyone seen output impedance specs for W2?
In product description they only provide information about output power as I could see.
That's an important value for determining synergy for low impedance IEMs like my Andros (7 Ohm).
< 1 Ohm would be ideal, 
e.g 
- Qudelix 5k has 0,38 Ohm (can be a tad too low making my Andros very Bassy)
- A&K SR25: 1,6 - 1,8 Ohm (too high, bass and body gone)


----------



## Niyologist

Should I go for the W2 after being an owner of the HiBy R6 Pro? Will the W2 provide even greater sound quality than the R6 Pro?


----------



## jeffhawke

Niyologist said:


> Should I go for the W2 after being an owner of the HiBy R6 Pro? Will the W2 provide even greater sound quality than the R6 Pro?


Not sure about the SQ, but it is certainly a lot lighter and less bulky to carry around. And when connected to a smartphone, you can stream anywhere. (although you could do that also from your DAP if you use your smartphone's hotspot, but still...)


----------



## FooFighter (Mar 7, 2021)

Niyologist said:


> Should I go for the W2 after being an owner of the HiBy R6 Pro? Will the W2 provide even greater sound quality than the R6 Pro?


That sounds like an apple and pears comparison looking at the specs of both.
But regardless Imho the character and synergy of your IEMs or headphones and the paired DAC/DAP (impedance, warm, neutral, holografic, etc) and personal taste is the actual qualifier in a certain class of high end gear.
There is no better SQ you can attest in general.
That's also an experience I have made with TOTL DAPs like DX220 Max or Dx300
What is more no one is owning W2 yet so no one could currently tell anything even if he is owning a R6 Pro and some of your head gear...

I read somewhere R6 Pro is having EMI issues.
Currently fighting with this effect with Paw S1 even though I find it a good pairing with my IEMs.
W1/2 are told to be EMI free...


----------



## Niyologist

FooFighter said:


> That sounds like an apple and pears comparison looking at the specs of both.
> But regardless Imho the character and synergy of your IEMs or headphones and the paired DAC/DAP (impedance, warm, neutral, holografic, etc) and personal taste is the actual qualifier in a certain class of high end gear.
> There is no better SQ you can attest in general.
> That's also an experience I have made with TOTL DAPs like DX220 Max or Dx300
> ...


I'm trying to avoid going for a TOTL DAP (it's very tempting). I wish I could test out the W2 and see how good it is.


----------



## FooFighter

Niyologist said:


> I'm trying to avoid going for a TOTL DAP (it's very tempting). I wish I could test out the W2 and see how good it is.


I get what you mean.
Am currently keeping one TOTL DAP for my Over Ears and trying to settle down on one TOTL dongle 😉 for my IEMs


----------



## jsmiller58

I need to hide my credit cards, block head-fi, something, anything...  Have ordered the W2.  Why?  I.  Don’t.  Know.  :-O


Lets see how this compares to the Lotoo S1 and HiBy R6 Pro...


----------



## FooFighter (Mar 7, 2021)

Thinking about different TOTL dongles like DFC, S1 and W2 one interesting aspect for decision will be also the used DAC chipset and amp with their different sound properties and the overall dongle implementation.
That's a hot discussion for some time also in the TOTL DAPs threads 
DAC/amp 
DFC: ES9028Q2M SABRE32 / ESS Sabre 9601 HPA
(Sabre: more reference, bright, transparent)
S1: AKM4377/OPA1622
(AKM: more on warm side, neutral)
W2: 2xCS43198/???
(Cirrus Logic: more laid back and thick  but  more musical?)

Overall implementation can transform above cliché statements for sure...


----------



## Niyologist

FooFighter said:


> Thinking about different TOTL dongles like DFC, S1 and W2 one interesting aspect for decision will be also the used DAC chipset and amp with their different sound properties and the overall dongle implementation.
> That's a hot discussion for some time also in the TOTL DAPs threads
> DAC/amp
> DFC: ES9028Q2M SABRE32 / ESS Sabre 9601 HPA
> ...



If I had both, I'd make that a nice summer assignment for myself. Sadly, I don't have a feasible collection for both.


----------



## musicday (Mar 7, 2021)

jsmiller58 said:


> I need to hide my credit cards, block head-fi, something, anything...  Have ordered the W2.  Why?  I.  Don’t.  Know.  :-O
> 
> 
> Lets see how this compares to the Lotoo S1 and HiBy R6 Pro...


I had a feeling you may buy it. 
And I am glad you did.


----------



## jsmiller58

musicday said:


> I had a feeling you may buy it.
> And I am glad you did.


It’s funny, like I got trapped in a gravitational well, always thinking I could escape, but being destined to buy one from the first time I read about it!  I wonder what other plans head-fi has for my wallet...


----------



## WB79

J'ai besoin de ces fichiers: pilote secours et w1_v1.0.1.3_AS.bin s'il vous plaît. Je ne peux pas me connecter à baidu


----------



## musicday

WB79 said:


> J'ai besoin de ces fichiers: pilote secours et w1_v1.0.1.3_AS.bin s'il vous plaît. Je ne peux pas me connecter à baidu


Trying to teach us french sir? I could teach you Romanian also


----------



## WB79

musicday said:


> Trying to teach us french sir? I could teach you Romanian also
> 
> It's my Google translate sorry. Need the files rescue_driver.rar and W1_V1.0.1.3_AS.bin. I don't have baidu account... Please


----------



## musicday (Mar 7, 2021)

No problem at all. Here you go :


----------



## musicday

L&P W1&W2 driver and tool.


----------



## WB79

Thanks but I have these. I need the files in baidu


----------



## WB79

These files


----------



## musicday

WB79 said:


> Thanks but I have these. I need the files in baidu


Forgive me, that's all I got. Maybe someone else can help you.
Why you need it? Did you brick your W1?


----------



## WB79

musicday said:


> Forgive me, that's all I got. Maybe someone else can help you.
> Why you need it? Did you brick your W1?


I think I ve bricked my w1 and without these files, I can't do nothing


----------



## musicday

I am sorry to hear that and hopefully you will get it working today. Maybe someone can extract that file and post it here in case any of use needs it in the future.
Also you can contact L&P via email and ask for the file yourself? Maybe that will work too. Let us know what exactly have happened.


----------



## WB79

Ok I m going to try it...


----------



## rwelles

I'm eager to hear W1/S1 comparisons. The requirement for Windows for updates is kind of a killer for me. Yes, I know people with Windows machines that I can use, but it's a much greater hassle (and I'm pretty lazy ). The difference in power between the two is negligible to me since I'm only using iems. If there is a significant SQ improvement with the W1, then I could see dealing with Microsoft hell.

I'll be eagerly watching this thread...


----------



## musicday

WB79 said:


> Ok I m going to try it...


You didn't say how you bricked your W1.


----------



## WB79

I just connected it to my pc with the tools which I have downloaded here. I don't have the drivers now and I can't do nothing without rescue drivers


----------



## FooFighter

WB79 said:


> I just connected it to my pc with the tools which I have downloaded here. I don't have the drivers now and I can't do nothing without rescue drivers


so your device was bricked before or not?
Will be indeed interesting for the community
1.) how easily S1/2 can get bricked
2.) how Luxary & Precision will handle support requests


----------



## WB79

FooFighter said:


> so your device was bricked before or not?
> Will be indeed interesting for the community
> 1.) how easily S1/2 can get bricked
> 2.) how Luxary & Precision will handle support requests


My w1 worked fine before. I sent a mail to Luxury Precision and I'm waiting for an answer. There is rescue driver for pc connection but in baidu drive... It's dead for me without these files in Google Drive


----------



## WB79

bluestorm1992 said:


> I can upload it to Google drive and share the link. I think LP will do the same when they formally launch this in oversea markets. Plus, right now all the documents in that update is in Chinese.


Could upload these files please for m'y bricked w1?


----------



## FooFighter (Mar 8, 2021)

WB79 said:


> My w1 worked fine before. I sent a mail to Luxury Precision and I'm waiting for an answer. There is rescue driver for pc connection but in baidu drive... It's dead for me without these files in Google Drive


If that use case is a standard scenario rather than an exception, I'd expect Luxary and Precision to provide such files on their official website under support-material like manuals and firmware updates.
Some room for improvement potentially, which brings me to another point:
@all:
Did we yet publish their official download link for support material yet?
Same would apply for official support channel reference like Support email adress
Would be great to find that on page 1 of this thread...


----------



## ClieOS

One more day of delay in the factory, though it is confirmed that W2 is ready to ship by tomorrow (*Tuesday).


----------



## musicday

ClieOS said:


> One more day of delay in the factory, though it is confirmed that W2 is ready to ship by tomorrow (*Tuesday).


Ship from China to America?


----------



## ClieOS

musicday said:


> Ship from China to America?



Out of L&P's China factory.

I'll assume Chinese dealers will get their stock first, then the rest of the world.


----------



## FooFighter

ClieOS said:


> Out of L&P's China factory.
> 
> I'll assume Chinese dealers will get their stock first, then the rest of the world.


Somehow a joke considering the discussion before that only MusicTeck is the approved dealer (or does that only apply for market outside China?) or how will Luxary &Precision provide product support to those Chinese dealers?


----------



## musicday

WB79 said:


> My w1 worked fine before. I sent a mail to Luxury Precision and I'm waiting for an answer. There is rescue driver for pc connection but in baidu drive... It's dead for me without these files in Google Drive


If you register here you can contact the forum member and he may be able to give you the rescue driver:

https://www.audiosciencereview.com/...y-precision-w1-w2-portable-usb-dac-amp.18148/


----------



## WB79

musicday said:


> Si vous vous inscrivez ici, vous pouvez contacter le membre du forum et il pourra peut-être vous donner le pilote de sauvetage:
> 
> https://www.audiosciencereview.com/...y-precision-w1-w2-portable-usb-dac-amp.18148/


Thank you 👍


----------



## jsmiller58

ClieOS said:


> One more day of delay in the factory, though it is confirmed that W2 is ready to ship by tomorrow (*Tuesday).


Well, disappointing, but a day is just a day...  as these are shipping out of China, I would imagine the wait will be dominated by shipping time...


----------



## ClieOS (Mar 8, 2021)

FooFighter said:


> Somehow a joke considering the discussion before that only MusicTeck is the approved dealer (or does that only apply for market outside China?) or how will Luxary &Precision provide product support to those Chinese dealers?



Probably just outside of China.

L&P is a fairly well established brand in China and already has quite a few local authorized dealers. Chinese market is quite different from international market. Usually you'll get 7 days  to return the item back to the seller for any immediate problem, either for refund or exchange, then any product support afterward is handled by the manufacturer directly. This is common practice for almost all audio brands in China - FiiO, iBasso, Hiby, etc.


----------



## WB79

W2 just ordered


----------



## FooFighter

WB79 said:


> W2 just ordered


but please not only because W1 is bricked but because you expect even more than W1?
Are you planning to run Overears with it?´or just IEMs?


----------



## bluestorm1992

Just saw a bold claim from a popular Chinese reviewer: in terms of sound quality, LP P6 Pro > LP P6 > W2 > ANY OTHER DAPs from LP.

I guess we will find out soon.


----------



## Niyologist

bluestorm1992 said:


> Just saw a bold claim from a popular Chinese reviewer: in terms of sound quality, LP P6 Pro > LP P6 > W2 > ANY OTHER DAPs from LP.
> 
> I guess we will find out soon.



I hope that's true. I don't wanna spend $1,000 on a Premium DAP.


----------



## WB79

FooFighter said:


> mais s'il vous plaît non seulement parce que W1 est en brique, mais parce que vous attendez encore plus que W1?
> Envisagez-vous d'exécuter Overears avec? ´ ou seulement des IEM?


No, I will repaire w1 with files. It was planned and yes, I want to but a headphones in the future. I have some iems like dunu sa6, dk2001, audiosense dt200 and headphones like Meze 99 Neo, koss kph30i or Sennheiser HD25 blue edition


----------



## WB79




----------



## HiFyAK2020

WB79 said:


> J'ai besoin de ces fichiers: pilote secours et w1_v1.0.1.3_AS.bin s'il vous plaît. Je ne peux pas me connecter à baidu


Je peux vous aider - I can help you - Ich kann Ihnen helfen - Puedo ayudarle - sorry on my chinese writing sucks. 
You find attached the user manual - the instructions how to install it (in chinese but any Windows user can kind of sense what needs to be done) and then the ISP tool -that is what is needed to connect the W1 or W2 to the PC and then the driver exe...
Hope that works for you


----------



## HiFyAK2020

musicday said:


> Forgive me, that's all I got. Maybe someone else can help you.
> Why you need it? Did you brick your W1?


He got all he needs - i sent him just the same files (sorry - i did not spot that you sent it already ... there is nothing else he needs to send i guess - maybe he wants the bin file ? I zipped it because bin files can not be uploaded here. I got all those files from the producer directly - so they are for sure safe.
I actually did this upgrade myself and it is dead easy - especially with the ISP tool and the driver zip - but one needs to UNZIP the files of course..


----------



## WB79

HiFyAK2020 said:


> Je peux vous aider - I can help you - Ich kann Ihnen helfen - Puedo ayudarle - sorry on my chinese writing sucks.
> You find attached the user manual - the instructions how to install it (in chinese but any Windows user can kind of sense what needs to be done) and then the ISP tool -that is what is needed to connect the W1 or W2 to the PC and then the driver exe...
> Hope that works for you


Thank you. It miss some files like rescue_drivers.rar and the firmware AS for bricked W1. My pc don't recognize my w1 because of  rescue drivers missing


----------



## HiFyAK2020

WB79 said:


> I just connected it to my pc with the tools which I have downloaded here. I don't have the drivers now and I can't do nothing without rescue drivers


rescue driver attached


----------



## WB79

HiFyAK2020 said:


> He got all he needs - i sent him just the same files (sorry - i did not spot that you sent it already ... there is nothing else he needs to send i guess - maybe he wants the bin file ? I zipped it because bin files can not be uploaded here. I got all those files from the producer directly - so they are for sure safe.
> I actually did this upgrade myself and it is dead easy - especially with the ISP tool and the driver zip - but one needs to UNZIP the files of course..


Yes this is the firmware. Miss the rescue drivers.rar


----------



## WB79

HiFyAK2020 said:


> rescue driver attached


Thank you sir 👍👍👍👍👍👍


----------



## HiFyAK2020

HiFyAK2020 said:


> rescue driver attached


that rescue driver unzipped is what you may have asked and needed


----------



## HiFyAK2020

WB79 said:


> Thank you sir 👍👍👍👍👍👍


that is french to french ... although i am just a "live in" happening to live in France. Let me know if the rescue driver works - shame if your wonderful W1 would be stuck... If you don't succeed let me know - where there is a will there is a way !


----------



## WB79

HiFyAK2020 said:


> that is french to french ... although i am just a "live in" happening to live in France. Let me know if the rescue driver works - shame if your wonderful W1 would be stuck... If you don't succeed let me know - where there is a will there is a way !


Ok I will advise you


----------



## WB79

HiFyAK2020 said:


> that is french to french ... although i am just a "live in" happening to live in France. Let me know if the rescue driver works - shame if your wonderful W1 would be stuck... If you don't succeed let me know - where there is a will there is a way !


Thank you so much my Friend and thanks to all of you here for your help. My W1 is working and in the last firmware which I Can now check when I plugin my W1. Before it was impossible


----------



## HiFyAK2020

ClieOS said:


> Probably just outside of China.
> 
> L&P is a fairly well established brand in China and already has quite a few local authorized dealers. Chinese market is quite different from international market. Usually you'll get 7 days  to return the item back to the seller for any immediate problem, either for refund or exchange, then any product support afterward is handled by the manufacturer directly. This is common practice for almost all audio brands in China - FiiO, iBasso, Hiby, etc.


Well the Hifigo.com just wrote me that they can ship W2 - i am really confused as to what is going on. Is it possible that a NOT authorized dealer has the items earlier than the authorized one ? Does not seem logic to me - or is it something to be put into the chapter "Chinese mysteries" ?


----------



## WB79

HiFyAK2020 said:


> Well the Hifigo.com just wrote me that they can ship W2 - i am really confused as to what is going on. Is it possible that a NOT authorized dealer has the items earlier than the authorized one ? Does not seem logic to me - or is it something to be put into the chapter "Chinese mysteries" ?


The first w2 ordered in hifigo, it's me 🤣... Serious seller


----------



## bluestorm1992

HiFyAK2020 said:


> Well the Hifigo.com just wrote me that they can ship W2 - i am really confused as to what is going on. Is it possible that a NOT authorized dealer has the items earlier than the authorized one ? Does not seem logic to me - or is it something to be put into the chapter "Chinese mysteries" ?


It seems to me that Hifigo simply buys LP’s product like regular Chinese users, and then arrange their own shipment. Users in mainland China will receive their items as early as tomorrow.

Musicteck, on the other hand, receives a bulk order from LP. Their expected shipping time (this Friday) is considering that LP will ship it to them tomorrow and they should hopefully receive it by Friday if the custom process goes well.


----------



## WB79

I have much power with the New firmware. The sound is amazing !


----------



## FooFighter

WB79 said:


> I have much power with the New firmware. The sound is amazing !


Can you briefly compare to some other DAC/DAP you have used before what especially you like with your W1?


----------



## WB79

FooFighter said:


> Can you briefly compare to some other DAC/DAP you have used before what especially you like with your W1?


the w1 has a very detailed sound with a nice neutrality.  the bass is punchy, crisp.  the mediums perfectly transcribed.  we have a very nice recovery of the details with a high level voice reproduction.  we can hear the words well, it's clear, precise.  the separation of the instruments is very good.  precise treble without unnecessary emphasis as is the case with the btr5 which makes my dk2001 a bit aggressive in the high frequencies.  with the w1, it's soft, precise.  the dk2001 express themselves wonderfully with.  looks like they were made for this w1.  a real pleasure.  the btr5 looks muddy, boomy but unrefined.  in short, the sound is crisp, musical, detailed and with great precision.  the btr5 is pitiful in comparison.  otherwise I don't have a DAP, I don't like it.  i have a 16th meizu which is good but of course can't wrestle ....


----------



## HiFyAK2020

bluestorm1992 said:


> It seems to me that Hifigo simply buys LP’s product like regular Chinese users, and then arrange their own shipment. Users in mainland China will receive their items as early as tomorrow.
> 
> Musicteck, on the other hand, receives a bulk order from LP. Their expected shipping time (this Friday) is considering that LP will ship it to them tomorrow and they should hopefully receive it by Friday if the custom process goes well.


oho - customs ... my favorite.. well - i bought from Musicteck and remain patient.


----------



## musicday

WB79 said:


> I have much power with the New firmware. The sound is amazing !


I am so happy that you managed to fix it. And also I would like to thank the member who shared the important file.
What is your new firmware number and when was it released if you know.


----------



## WB79 (Mar 8, 2021)

musicday said:


> I am so happy that you managed to fix it. And also I would like to thank the member who shared the important file.
> What is your new firmware number and when was it released if you know.


Thanks. It's the latest firmware W1_V1.0.1.3_AS. I can't Say when it was released but it's new. Didn't see before 2 weeks later


----------



## musicday

I thought that's the  firmware it comes with from the factory. Anyway your situation has a happy ending.


----------



## WB79

musicday said:


> Je pensais que c'était le firmware avec lequel il venait de l'usine. Quoi qu'il en soit, votre situation a une fin h


the firmware that was on my w1 has nothing to do with the one I have.  the w1 is more powerful, I go less high in volume and the sound is even better.  in addition, i could not check the firmware number before updating.  I can now when I plug in the w1 by pressing the mode selector button.  really weird


----------



## FooFighter

Sounds like we might have to update W2 firmware too once we receive it, though I assume these should already have the newest firmware as they are all fesh from factory?
We will see...


----------



## HiFyAK2020

nice to hear WB79 that you managed to fix your W1 problem. So the recovery RAR that I sent you was that the thing that changed it ? I am just curious because L&P had provide me a lot of files and data end of January and so for me I did not even need most of it.


----------



## HiFyAK2020

WB79 said:


> the w1 has a very detailed sound with a nice neutrality.  the bass is punchy, crisp.  the mediums perfectly transcribed.  we have a very nice recovery of the details with a high level voice reproduction.  we can hear the words well, it's clear, precise.  the separation of the instruments is very good.  precise treble without unnecessary emphasis as is the case with the btr5 which makes my dk2001 a bit aggressive in the high frequencies.  with the w1, it's soft, precise.  the dk2001 express themselves wonderfully with.  looks like they were made for this w1.  a real pleasure.  the btr5 looks muddy, boomy but unrefined.  in short, the sound is crisp, musical, detailed and with great precision.  the btr5 is pitiful in comparison.  otherwise I don't have a DAP, I don't like it.  i have a 16th meizu which is good but of course can't wrestle ....


I also do have a BTR5 from Fiio and have exactly the same impression as WB79- W1 is far better than any Fiio it seems.


----------



## WB79

HiFyAK2020 said:


> nice to hear WB79 that you managed to fix your W1 problem. So the recovery RAR that I sent you was that the thing that changed it ? I am just curious because L&P had provide me a lot of files and data end of January and so for me I did not even need most of it.


My former firmware out of the box was not this firmware that I have taken hère. W1 sounds different and I can see the firmware model when I plugin to my phone by pressing the little button. It was impossible for me before and I tried many time


----------



## jeffhawke

bluestorm1992 said:


> It seems to me that Hifigo simply buys LP’s product like regular Chinese users, and then arrange their own shipment. Users in mainland China will receive their items as early as tomorrow.
> 
> Musicteck, on the other hand, receives a bulk order from LP. Their expected shipping time (this Friday) is considering that LP will ship it to them tomorrow and they should hopefully receive it by Friday if the custom process goes well.


If Hifigo buys LP products like regular Chinese users and then resell, it‘s one of two things: either LP products sell for a lot less money in mainland China than abroad, or Hifigo is in the audiophile charity business


----------



## bluestorm1992

jeffhawke said:


> If Hifigo buys LP products like regular Chinese users and then resell, it‘s one of two things: either LP products sell for a lot less money in mainland China than abroad, or Hifigo is in the audiophile charity business


You never know, if you buy a lot you can usually get a good discounted price in China. Besides, most prices are negotiable if you know the store owner/brand rep very well.


----------



## twister6

We had a similar discussion in iBasso and Hiby threads about where to buy DAPs from, and it was mentioned when you are dealing with an authorized seller and something goes wrong, the seller will take care of a replacement under warranty.  If you are dealing with 3rd party re-seller, when you send them back your broken product they have to deal with the source they bought it from and it involves extra wait time.


----------



## NewEve (Mar 8, 2021)

Well, it looks like W2 buyers will get white cables with their black W2s 🤷🏼‍♂️

https://post.smzdm.com/p/alxd6olo/
https://www.0db.co.kr/NEWS/1806593

Sincerely hope it won't be the case for the ones @MusicTeck will receive.

Difficult to get an accurate picture of what's conveyed from a sound standpoint.

Seems that the "Blue Dragonfly" (Cobalt?) is slightly warmer.

I just hope the W2's not too neutral as I like a bit of warmth.


----------



## musicday

The reviews seem to be better and better for the < Lebi W2 >  and yes the included cables now seem to be white. Maybe not that of a big deal. The sound is what matters.


----------



## ClieOS

I am just curious why DFC must be mentioned almost every occasion when someone wanted to compare USB audio dongles. Admittedly I have not heard the DFC myself, there are already quite a few hardcore measurement published pointing to a somewhat subpar device for its asking price. You will think that is enough of a red flag to stay away from it.


----------



## NZtechfreak

ClieOS said:


> You will think that is enough of a red flag to stay away from it.



Agreed.


----------



## Calfredo826

Just got an email from Musicteck that my W2 shipped out. They must have gotten their shipment early.


----------



## MSA1133

Musicteck has the W2 instock now


----------



## FooFighter

MSA1133 said:


> Musicteck has the W2 instock now


According to their website still not on stock 
I haven't got an email about shipping from them yet 🙄


----------



## Calfredo826 (Mar 9, 2021)

Here’s the email. I was surprised as I wasn’t expecting it to ship until the 12th.


----------



## FooFighter

Maybe they are processing USA internal orders first and collecting the external ones for shipping in bundle...


----------



## romekbono

Calfredo826 said:


> Here’s the email. I was surprised as I wasn’t expecting it to ship until the 12th.


We can see your order number at the top of the screen friend


----------



## Calfredo826

romekbono said:


> We can see your order number at the top of the screen friend


Just realized it 😑


----------



## bluestorm1992

Calfredo826 said:


> Just realized it 😑


I think you are good so long as you block your UPS tracking number.


----------



## Calfredo826

bluestorm1992 said:


> I think you are good so long as you block your UPS tracking number.


True, did you receive a shipping notification?


----------



## bluestorm1992

Calfredo826 said:


> True, did you receive a shipping notification?


I haven’t ordered mine yet. Been traveling these few weeks.


----------



## W1ll1eTheP1mp

What do we now about features? Afaik it has some spatial features that is not EQ in "Tone 1" and "Tone 2". 

I saw the Chinese review, But google translate didnt do much for me.. How did you interpret /understand the conclusion of the Chinese reviewer?


----------



## FooFighter (Mar 9, 2021)

W1ll1eTheP1mp said:


> What do we now about features? Afaik it has some spatial features that is not EQ in "Tone 1" and "Tone 2".
> 
> I saw the Chinese review, But google translate didnt do much for me.. How did you interpret /understand the conclusion of the Chinese reviewer?


I understood that W1 is cheaper but dryer from tonality and not as good driving flagship IEMs as W2.
W2 has a more wet presentation and better authority for driving earphones.
He is regarding W2 as the better deal.
Tone 1/2 modes are told to be good for switching from detailed holografic presentation to more lush, rounded, relaxed presentation, potentially cutting some high frequencies


----------



## musicday

Can't wait for the first impressions from you guys. Hopefully mine will arrive next week.


----------



## FooFighter

musicday said:


> Can't wait for the first impressions from you guys. Hopefully mine will arrive next week.


also very curious and exited.
Doing A-B with Lotoo S1 and my TOTL DAP and my gears, it's still a bit night-and-day-difference, but what can one expect for little money.
Am hoping W2 is getting a bit closer...


----------



## W1ll1eTheP1mp

FooFighter said:


> also very curious and exited.
> Doing A-B with Lotoo S1 and my TOTL DAP and my gears, it's still a bit night-and-day-difference, but what can one expect for little money.
> Am hoping W2 is getting a bit closer...


Has your W2 been shipped?


----------



## FooFighter

W1ll1eTheP1mp said:


> Has your W2 been shipped?


No!
That's what I was wondering about as I wrote above.
Plus W2 is still unavailable on MusicTeck web page


----------



## NewEve

FooFighter said:


> I understood that W1 is cheaper but dryer from tonality and not as good driving flagship IEMs as W2.
> W2 has a more wet presentation and better authority for driving earphones.
> He is regarding W2 as the better deal.
> Tone 1/2 modes are told to be good for switching from detailed holografic presentation to more lush, rounded, relaxed presentation, potentially cutting some high frequencies


This doesn’t seem to bad in terms of tuning for someone like me who’d like to avoid an analytical tuning and prefers a musical one.


----------



## FooFighter

NewEve said:


> This doesn’t seem to bad in terms of tuning for someone like me who’d like to avoid an analytical tuning and prefers a musical one.


That's also what I heard in TOTL DAP discussions like DX300 using same DAC chips...
At the end the overall implementation will nevertheless decide plus how your IEM / headphone pairs with its own tonality


----------



## NewEve (Mar 9, 2021)

FooFighter said:


> That's also what I heard in TOTL DAP discussions like DX300 using same DAC chips...
> At the end the overall implementation will nevertheless decide plus how your IEM / headphone pairs with its own tonality


Agreed, this DAC which I know well from my Astell & Kern SR25 and Ikko Zerda ITM03, leans more towards musicality although implementation makes a world of difference.

I’m usually not an AKM fan but, for example, Dethonray Honey H1 is a marvel of musical/detail balance which blows pretty much everything I’ve heard, up to A&K SP1000M’s price point.


----------



## musicday

NewEve said:


> This doesn’t seem to bad in terms of tuning for someone like me who’d like to avoid an analytical tuning and prefers a musical one.


It seems that even W1 is worth it if you want to spend minimum money.


----------



## NewEve

musicday said:


> It seems that even W1 is worth it if you want to spend minimum money.


W2 has been pre-ordered on my end since a few days now.

We'll see, I'll share impressions as well as a review as soon as get my hands on it, hear it and compare it.


----------



## HiFyAK2020

FooFighter said:


> Maybe they are processing USA internal orders first and collecting the external ones for shipping in bundle...


Hm, i did not get an email yet either - but i guess they won't be able to ship to everybody in just one day - they have to unpack and repack and send.. so i guess they will need a few days to get all shipments done... I assume it is serial processing and not parallel processing.


----------



## HiFyAK2020

The W1 that i have as well as the BTR5 from Fiio as well I assume the W2 will have to - are those filters. Has anybody an idea what this is good for - I tried all those filers out and can't really get my head around what the hack they are for. I studied electronics and had to calculate filters of any order - so I have the engineering background for it _ BUT - i really don't understand what the impact is on our hearing..
Anybody has an idea ?


----------



## W1ll1eTheP1mp

Got a mail from Hifigo now . They said that they will ship the W2 out this week  Look here:  L&P W2


----------



## FooFighter (Mar 9, 2021)

HiFyAK2020 said:


> The W1 that i have as well as the BTR5 from Fiio as well I assume the W2 will have to - are those filters. Has anybody an idea what this is good for - I tried all those filers out and can't really get my head around what the hack they are for. I studied electronics and had to calculate filters of any order - so I have the engineering background for it _ BUT - i really don't understand what the impact is on our hearing..
> Anybody has an idea ?


no engineering background but some experience from other DAPs.
These filters are supposed to tune the frequency response to your liking/music/headphone synergy.
I have seen little effect on my DX220 Max but more noticeable effect on the DX300 with same DAC as W2 during a short test period of 2 weeks.
E.g. with a slow roll of you can compensate harsh sources/parings making them smooth and roll the tones off longer, with quick roll of the opposite and you can compensate too lush pairings making frequency response, i.e. the delay between one note and the next one shorter this leading e.g. to kick drums becoming quicker and harder


----------



## musicday

Anyone else got the shipping order confirmation?


----------



## jsmiller58

musicday said:


> Anyone else got the shipping order confirmation?


I received a message from Musicteck with a UPS link.  That link just says label created.  This usually happens before physical shipping.  A shipment can stay in this state for several days, so there isn’t much to be read into it until the tracking shows actually shipped.


----------



## HiFyAK2020

I got a message that they shipped my W2 with DHL to Europe - so things are indeed moving... We just need to be patient (a tiny little bit at least).


----------



## musicday

HiFyAK2020 said:


> I got a message that they shipped my W2 with DHL to Europe - so things are indeed moving... We just need to be patient (a tiny little bit at least).


For something as nice as the W2 the wait is worth it.


----------



## FooFighter

Also got the shipping confirmation 👍


----------



## NewEve

HiFyAK2020 said:


> I got a message that they shipped my W2 with DHL to Europe - so things are indeed moving... We just need to be patient (a tiny little bit at least).



Good news! When did you place your order (if you don't mind sharing)?


----------



## musicday (Mar 9, 2021)

While I was asking others about the tracking number I got mine 🤯. I ordered it on 03/03. Not shipped out yet :

DHL Express

Mar 09, 2021 10:50 AM
Shipper has generated a shipment label, but the shipment has not yet been handed over to DHL


----------



## Ales R (Mar 9, 2021)

Hifigo nothing yet ...  ordered with Express shipping + $15 USD


----------



## FooFighter

That's my current shipping status, copied from status page 
Mar 09, 2021 11:52 AM
Customs status updated
Dhl, CINCINNATI HUB, OH - USA, United States
Mar 09, 2021 10:46 AM
Shipper has generated a shipment label, but the shipment has not yet been handed over to DHL
Dhl, ELIZABETH, NJ - USA, United States
Mar 09, 2021 10:46 AM
Sender, United States


----------



## W1ll1eTheP1mp

musictech's website say's it's gonna ship on friday!


----------



## musicday

I have the S1 to enjoy before the W1 arrives and I am afraid it will replace it.


----------



## twister6

HiFyAK2020 said:


> The W1 that i have as well as the BTR5 from Fiio as well I assume the W2 will have to - are those filters. Has anybody an idea what this is good for - I tried all those filers out and can't really get my head around what the hack they are for. I studied electronics and had to calculate filters of any order - so I have the engineering background for it _ BUT - i really don't understand what the impact is on our hearing..
> Anybody has an idea ?



Don't drive yourself crazy with these if you don't hear a sound difference.  Most of today's DACs have these digital filters as part of their design feature.  Some are more noticeable, others are very subtle.


----------



## NewEve

Shipping notification received — Andrew is on a roll


----------



## musicday

NewEve said:


> Shipping notification received — Andrew is on a roll


Someone will be happy 😊.


----------



## HiFyAK2020

NewEve said:


> Good news! When did you place your order (if you don't mind sharing)?


eh - last week i think, right ? yes - 03/03....


----------



## musicday

HiFyAK2020 said:


> eh - last week i think, right ? yes - 03/03....


same day here,


----------



## FooFighter (Mar 9, 2021)

We all ordered on that day
Funny is that MusicTeck site still says
"Estimated Available Date: Mar 12th, 2021"
Or they have emptied their initial stock by all our pre-orders and 12th is yet their second delivery...


----------



## musicday

Just received confirmation that my item will arrive this Thursday 
Most likely the same for others. Enjoy guys 🐱.


----------



## FooFighter

musicday said:


> Just received confirmation that my item will arrive this Thursday
> Most likely the same for others. Enjoy guys 🐱.


Just checked my DHL status:
Estimated Delivery:
Friday, March 12, 2021
By End of Day
1 Piece

Still pretty fast 👨🏻‍🚒🦸🏼🎅🏻


----------



## JelStIy

I got a shipping confirmation even though I only ordered last night (from Musicteck).


----------



## JelStIy

While we are waiting — apologies if this was already discussed and please excuse my ignorance — can anybody explain the purpose of the SPDIF output? It’s a digital output, so what does the W2 do to the signal?


----------



## twister6

JelStIy said:


> While we are waiting — apologies if this was already discussed and please excuse my ignorance — can anybody explain the purpose of the SPDIF output? It’s a digital output, so what does the W2 do to the signal?



You probably aware that SPDIF output is just a digital audio output to connect to external DAC/amp.  Thus, W1/W2 will add a clean digital audio output to your smartphone or laptop to connect to outside DAC/amp.  Regarding what does W1/W2 do the signal, from the block diagram there is some FPGA DSP processing/buffering, but it hasn't been disclosed exactly what it does.  Maybe it re-clocks the digital signal to clean up the jitter using local crystal oscillator (XO), or maybe does more.


----------



## PurpleCross

Just received shipping confirmation. Can't wait how this compares to my S1


----------



## JelStIy

twister6 said:


> You probably aware that SPDIF output is just a digital audio output to connect to external DAC/amp.  Thus, W1/W2 will add a clean digital audio output to your smartphone or laptop to connect to outside DAC/amp.  Regarding what does W1/W2 do the signal, from the block diagram there is some FPGA DSP processing/buffering, but it hasn't been disclosed exactly what it does.  Maybe it re-clocks the digital signal to clean up the jitter using local crystal oscillator (XO), or maybe does more.



Thanks, a useful diagram and info!


----------



## felix3650

If the W2 gets a LO in addition to the SPDIF it would be great. Just like the Mojo does with a specific volume level for a fixed 2v signal.


----------



## FooFighter (Mar 10, 2021)

One question I am asking myself is if W2 will ever get MQA support as I couldn't find any reference that even L & P s flagship DAPs are supporting it?
I know other players like S1 have also introduced it in a later firmware update but still I am wondering if it is part of L & P s strategical roadmap considering what I wrote above...🙄

Edit: just checked Lotoo TOTL DAP specs and couldn't find MQA support either. So we might still hope...


----------



## musicday (Mar 10, 2021)

JelStIy said:


> I got a shipping confirmation even though I only ordered last night (from Musicteck).


----------



## W1ll1eTheP1mp

FooFighter said:


> One question I am asking myself is if W2 will ever get MQA support as I couldn't find any reference that even L & P s flagship DAPs are supporting it?
> I know other players like S1 have also introduced it in a later firmware update but still I am wondering if it is part of L & P s strategical roadmap considering what I wrote above...🙄
> 
> Edit: just checked Lotoo TOTL DAP specs and couldn't find MQA support either. So we might still hope...


Who can we ask in that regard? is their any mailadress to L&P where i can contact them?


----------



## FooFighter

W1ll1eTheP1mp said:


> Who can we ask in that regard? is their any mailadress to L&P where i can contact them?


@HiFyAK2020 @twister6 
Do you guys know L & P contacts where we can adress such questions?


----------



## romekbono

FooFighter said:


> @HiFyAK2020 @twister6
> Do you guys know L & P contacts where we can adress such questions?


It will be interesting to convince them to have one contact point L&P on head fi


----------



## musicday (Mar 10, 2021)

If the device is very successful I see no reason not to implement MQA decoding later.


----------



## W1ll1eTheP1mp

I have sent them mail now on both adresse i found


----------



## FooFighter (Mar 10, 2021)

musicday said:


> If the device is very successful I see no reason not to implement MQA decoding later.


We are supporting their sales number now in this forum but I see a bit a hen - egg issue 
For many audiophiles Tidal mqa is like a standard service.
So they won't buy before this feature is implemented.
I have read several cases here in head-fi forum where people bought concurrent products only because of that...
Thinking more about it I am even thinking it is a strategical important feature for a dongle device as its main use case is mobility.
For any mobile phone (Apple even more because of missing sd slot) music storage space is an issue.
MQA is the best way to compensate that up to now.
Therefore I find its support crucial.
For home usage where we have broadband internet access or attached NAS with hires files it's less of an issue but many are using desktop rig for that anyway...


----------



## W1ll1eTheP1mp

FooFighter said:


> We are supporting their sales number now in this forum but I see a bit a hen - egg issue
> For many audiophiles Tidal mqa is like a standard service.
> So they won't buy before this feature is implemented.
> I have read several cases here in head-fi forum where people bought concurrent products only because of that...
> ...


Im actually agreeing with this. Thats the whole reson im pretty torned between Khadas Tone 2 Pro and the W2! The Khadas DAC measures objectively very very good. Desktop level. Same as W2`s DAC that one measures also very good. Khadas is also quite small, and can be used as both portable and desktop and it has MQA,DSD512, 384 etc. The W2 has maybe DSD 128/256, but seems ore tailored to IEMS. Hard choice and i dont now which one is best for IEMS or more "futureproof". If W2 had MQA it would be great. Mqa is not very important for me by itself, but since im using Tidal, i really want to have the chance to use it=)


----------



## HIFIloverM

Hey everyone!
I have the DX160 and while is sounds great, the UI experience is a bit underwhelming for me at least. I am tempted by a very good dongle USB Dac and using my Galaxy Note 20 Ultra with it. My cables are 4.4 balanced, so the W2 piqued my interest. I am really looking forward to the first experience reports!


----------



## povidlo

musicday said:


> If the device is very successful I see no reason not to implement MQA decoding later.


Or could be the opposite: why pay for mqa certification if already selling well?

For S1, though not available for a while, mqa was announced at launch. While I dislike such strategy personally, I think that was a selling point for many.


----------



## sindri1980

Hi everyone,

If someone has a PS4/PS5 and/or a Nintendo Switch, would it be possible to test the incoming W2 with them? 
I'm thinking of getting one soon, but I would like to confirm that it also works with consoles 
Thanks in advance!


----------



## musicday (Mar 10, 2021)

Khadas Tone 2 can do 210 mw @32 ohm and L&P 230 mw@ 32 ohm..
Yes if we get MQA will be a very awesome dongle. Looking forward to receive it tomorrow.


----------



## snapandslide

musicday said:


> Khadas Tone 2 can do 210 mw @32 ohm and L&P 230 mw@32 ohm..
> Yes if we get MQA will be a very awesome dongle. Looking forward to receive it tomorrow.


The khadas looks a bit chunky, not really a dongle in my book.


----------



## FooFighter

snapandslide said:


> The khadas looks a bit chunky, not really a dongle in my book.


Yep + it will need extra powerbank for mobile usage as I understand.
1 usb for power, the other for music stream.


----------



## snapandslide

FooFighter said:


> Yep + it will need extra powerbank for mobile usage as I understand.
> 1 usb for power, the other for music stream.


Gah, I start to wonder the point of the device at that stage!


----------



## musicday

My W2 is already in UK. Incredible fast  1 day from USA.


----------



## jsmiller58

musicday said:


> My W2 is already in UK. Incredible fast  1 day from USA.


Congratulations!  Mine, on the other hand, won’t make it across the US until Monday (despite me paying for three day shipping)...  The mysteries of shipping logistics!


----------



## xAssailant

Mine shipped yesterday and out for delivery today in Toronto  can’t wait to try it with Traillii. Hopefully it beats out my 1z LOL


----------



## FooFighter

Mine is I guess in plane from New York to Europe 
Expected to be here on Friday


----------



## bluestorm1992

xAssailant said:


> Mine shipped yesterday and out for delivery today in Toronto  can’t wait to try it with Traillii. Hopefully it beats out my 1z LOL


Here you go! A pic from LP for this pairing.


----------



## musicday

jsmiller58 said:


> Congratulations!  Mine, on the other hand, won’t make it across the US until Monday (despite me paying for three day shipping)...  The mysteries of shipping logistics!


Thank you my friend, I am hoping you will get yours very soon.


----------



## musicday

xAssailant said:


> Mine shipped yesterday and out for delivery today in Toronto  can’t wait to try it with Traillii. Hopefully it beats out my 1z LOL


Add a Samsung Tab S7+ and you have the perfect portable entertainment solution.


----------



## xAssailant

bluestorm1992 said:


> Here you go! A pic from LP for this pairing.



Juicy 🤤


----------



## xAssailant

musicday said:


> Add a Samsung Tab S7+ and you have the perfect portable entertainment solution.



I have an iPad Pro 11” does that count?


----------



## musicday

xAssailant said:


> I have an iPad Pro 11” does that count?


No, is got to be the above mentioned  OLED screen, etc.


----------



## rwelles

Could anyone tell me the dimensions of the W1/W2 (or provide a link)? thx


----------



## musicday

rwelles said:


> Could anyone tell me the dimensions of the W1/W2 (or provide a link)? thx


I haven't seen the dimensions anywhere, but i can tell you tomorrow the dimensions and the exact weight in grams.


----------



## W1ll1eTheP1mp

musicday said:


> Khadas Tone 2 can do 210 mw @32 ohm and L&P 230 mw@ 32 ohm..
> Yes if we get MQA will be a very awesome dongle. Looking forward to receive it tomorrow.


You need to give me a mini review as soon as u have tested it!


----------



## WB79

rwelles said:


> Could anyone tell me the dimensions of the W1/W2 (or provide a link)? thx


My w1 is : 6cm×2cm and 1,2 cm for the thickness. Average 21 gr


----------



## musicday

W1ll1eTheP1mp said:


> You need to give me a mini review as soon as u have tested it!


Will give a first out of the box sound impression, compared with the S1.


----------



## HiFyAK2020

twister6 said:


> You probably aware that SPDIF output is just a digital audio output to connect to external DAC/amp.  Thus, W1/W2 will add a clean digital audio output to your smartphone or laptop to connect to outside DAC/amp.  Regarding what does W1/W2 do the signal, from the block diagram there is some FPGA DSP processing/buffering, but it hasn't been disclosed exactly what it does.  Maybe it re-clocks the digital signal to clean up the jitter using local crystal oscillator (XO), or maybe does more.


In desktop DAC's that is what is happening - re-clocking and if possible with much more accurate clock - which makes the signal more precise and removes (as you said twister6 jitter. You can hear that by having a bit more resolution and accuracy in the sound reproduction.


----------



## HiFyAK2020

W1ll1eTheP1mp said:


> Who can we ask in that regard? is their any mailadress to L&P where i can contact them?


I took the freedom to wechat the sales Director of L&P. Is O.K. ? Wechat is the Chinese equivalent to Whatsapp and since i do quite some things with China i do have a wechat account and have a connection with L&P. If i get an answer i let you all know.


----------



## HiFyAK2020

musicday said:


> My W2 is already in UK. Incredible fast  1 day from USA.


as to France - i get it also on Friday as per DHL. I assume Musicteck managed to get some good space in a cargo plane... and shipped quite some little boxes together...
They must have been so busy serving our delivery needs that they surely had no time yet to update their website...


----------



## FooFighter

"Estimated Delivery:
Thursday, March 11, 2021
By 22:00"
Before it was Friday, incredible 👍


----------



## HiFyAK2020

FooFighter said:


> "Estimated Delivery:
> Thursday, March 11, 2021
> By 22:00"
> Before it was Friday, incredible 👍


well - you have put your gun at them ?


----------



## twister6

got UPS notification W1/W2 arrived at home... while I'm in the lab at work now


----------



## musicday

This thread grows very fast, and the S1 was popular.


----------



## FooFighter

HiFyAK2020 said:


> well - you have put your gun at them ?


Sometimes strong arguments are needed 😉


----------



## HiFyAK2020

FooFighter said:


> Sometimes strong arguments are needed 😉


Oh, I see - well in France we can only wave with a Camembert... seems to NOT have the same impact - leider


----------



## FooFighter

HiFyAK2020 said:


> Oh, I see - well in France we can only wave with a Camembert... seems to NOT have the same impact - leider


You can always persuade me with a good French camembert or Saint- Nectaire and a nice Chardonnay 😉


----------



## FooFighter

FooFighter said:


> "Estimated Delivery:
> Thursday, March 11, 2021
> By 22:00"
> Before it was Friday, incredible 👍


Processed at EAST MIDLANDS - UK	EAST MIDLANDS - UK	20:55	
1 Piece
8	Arrived at Sort Facility EAST MIDLANDS - UK

Now it's in UK, getting  closer...


----------



## xAssailant

My w2 has been out for delivery all day  cmon DHL hurry up!!!!


----------



## Niyologist

Wait. Anyone have the A&K SR 25? I know the on board implementation is different than the W2, but I'm just curious how those two would compare.


----------



## xAssailant

It’s here!


----------



## jsmiller58

xAssailant said:


> It’s here!


Wow, that was fast!  Of course you now have the task of giving us the first impressions!


----------



## xAssailant (Mar 10, 2021)

jsmiller58 said:


> Wow, that was fast!  Of course you now have the task of giving us the first impressions!



Soundstage better than paw s1, obviously more power, and cleaner sound too! I’m hearing details that I wasn’t hearing on the paw 


Edit: I like tune 1 more than tune 2

Edit2: oh, hearing a bit of emi :/ so I don’t think this resolves that problem. I switched the cable and haven’t heard any since but I’ll let you know if it comes back.

Bass is cleaner on this too (versus paw s1). I’m hearing distinct details and background voices that I wasn’t with paw s1. So soundstage is def wider


Edit3: just played “genie in a bottle” (I like this song for testing bass cuz the intro hits HARD) and I’m hearing a piece of sub bass (kinda like a reverb that plays consistently through the song) in the left IEM. Was not hearing this at all on paw. 0.0


----------



## jsmiller58

xAssailant said:


> Soundstage better than paw s1, obviously more power, and cleaner sound too! I’m hearing details that I wasn’t hearing on the paw
> 
> 
> Edit: I like tune 1 more than tune 2
> ...


Nice!  Now I really cannot wait till I receive mine!


----------



## jmwant

Ok guys, went through the entire 47 pages before asking the questions.
1. Can the W1 be driven by an old android phone with Microusb port?
2. Just sold my Hiby R2, initially was planning to get to sony nw-A55. will be W1 be an upgrade Sqwise?
3. Will it get MQA support?
Going to order mine from HiFiGo. Had good purchase experience with them before.
Thanks in advance!


----------



## NZtechfreak

I feel bad for all you folks stuck on MQA. Offers no particular benefit but creates such a hassle for purchasing gear.


----------



## bluestorm1992 (Mar 10, 2021)

I was looking at some W2 (Chinese) documents from LP, and I caught a detail that LP claims they put a lot of effort in making sure that W2 will not generate distorted sound even if you push the volume to 100. This even works with iPhone which imposes a strict power supply limitation, and W2 is able to bypass this restriction.

However, the white stock usb cable seems to be a key element for achieving this. I even recall seeing some early reports that W2 got delayed because they are making this specialized usb c cable.

For people who have received W2, it may be useful to note this.



Spoiler: Related info. Google translate required.



*三、“乐线材”——让手机+W2推力释放至MAX*

小尾巴“出好声”的难点，就在于供电、供电和供电。在研发过程中，我们收到了不少烧友反应：不少号称大推力的小尾巴在连PC时推力很不错，可是连手机尤其是IPHONE系列，受手机供电影响，推力指标下降严重，比标称推力低很多。具体表现是：音量稍大就爆音。我们调研过市面小尾巴的主流搭配，绝大多数使用场景都是和手机相连，如果外接一个实际推力比手机还小的小尾巴，那这个产品不是多此一举了？因此，解决手机连接场景的供电问题，才是重中之重。



要解决这一难题，只能从两部分入手：

*1.如何在W2电路设计上绕开手机供电限制？

2.如何制作与W2满血输出相匹配的新线材？*






这段时间我们马不停蹄地完成了相应工作，具体技术细节就不作详叙了，只给大家汇报最终的效果：在搭配32欧姆负载以上耳机时，哪怕连接最新版本IPHONE等有供电限制的手机，都能达到或接近最大音量（推力）不破音，也就意味着，手机+W2也能享受到“满血输出”，这应该是市面上少有的、真正能让苹果手机用户体验到“砖头级”推力的“小尾巴”。


----------



## jsmiller58

NZtechfreak said:


> I feel bad for all you folks stuck on MQA. Offers no particular benefit but creates such a hassle for purchasing gear.


Maybe yes, maybe no.  Keep in mind you probably have preferences and wishes that some who might be less discreet might also mock.


----------



## twister6

W2, oh, my... and with Traillii, double that.

In terms of features it is more advanced than S1, since in addition to EQ/effects and gain, along with volume control, with W1/W2 you also get digital filters (including NOS), SPDIF (optional on/off), either volume control of W1/W2 or can switch to remote volume control of your source, being able to keep display always on or off after time out, and W2 also offers custom DSP Tune profiles (W1 doesn't have that).  W2 soundstage is huge, better than W1 and S1, and to my ears the overall sound has better macro/micro dynamics.


----------



## JelStIy (Mar 11, 2021)

bluestorm1992 said:


> I was looking at some W2 (Chinese) documents from LP, and I caught a detail that LP claims they put a lot of effort in making sure that W2 will not generate distorted sound even if you push the volume to 100. This even works with iPhone which imposes a strict power supply limitation, and W2 is able to bypass this restriction.
> 
> However, the white stock usb cable seems to be a key element for achieving this. I even recall seeing some early reports that W2 got delayed because they are making this specialized usb c cable.
> 
> ...
Interesting. I got mine today -- the sound is indeed wonderful. The only minor quibble is actually the iPhone cable -- it's a little bit loose, so I had a few unintended  disconnections. It does seem to work with other OTG cables but the iPhone battery drain seems slowest with the stock cable (of course, this is very preliminary).


----------



## NZtechfreak (Mar 11, 2021)

jsmiller58 said:


> Maybe yes, maybe no.  Keep in mind you probably have preferences and wishes that some who might be less discreet might also mock.



Not mocking anyone, legitimately feel bad for people subbed to Tidal for whom MQA is important given the hassles.


----------



## saltyfr0g

xAssailant said:


> Soundstage better than paw s1, obviously more power, and cleaner sound too! I’m hearing details that I wasn’t hearing on the paw
> 
> 
> Edit: I like tune 1 more than tune 2
> ...



Any more issues with emi?


----------



## W1ll1eTheP1mp

twister6 said:


> W2, oh, my... and with Traillii, double that.
> 
> In terms of features it is more advanced than S1, since in addition to EQ/effects and gain, along with volume control, with W1/W2 you also get digital filters (including NOS), SPDIF (optional on/off), either volume control of W1/W2 or can switch to remote volume control of your source, being able to keep display always on or off after time out, and W2 also offers custom DSP Tune profiles (W1 doesn't have that).  W2 soundstage is huge, better than W1 and S1, and to my ears the overall sound has better macro/micro dynamics.


Hey! Million dollar question: Do you have a feeling that it Is worth the price compared to the competition ? Do u have Roon? If you have, can you test it with it? The reason im buying mine is to connect it to an Rpi with Ropieee and use it with Roon.  

BTW, have u tried any LG V/G series phones? If you have, is your impressions that the sound quality of W2 is better? 

Im sitting on the edge and about to order. There isnt many W2 's for sale i have heard. Just need to be sure its a good buy for IEMs since the price of W2 is my whole dac/amp for IEM budget 

Thanks


----------



## W1ll1eTheP1mp

If anybody here have Roon, can you try the W2 with it? Im using Roon an dneed to know that it will work


----------



## musicday

Congratulations everyone 😊.
The DHL driver here has stopped who knows where to eat and watch the news before further deliveries.


----------



## FooFighter

musicday said:


> Congratulations everyone 😊.
> The DHL driver here has stopped who knows where to eat and watch the news before further deliveries.


Same with me, but W2 is yet on Autobahn in DHL van heading to my city 👍


----------



## NewEve

Niyologist said:


> Wait. Anyone have the A&K SR 25? I know the on board implementation is different than the W2, but I'm just curious how those two would compare.


I do, and I get the W2 today, will share first impressions as soon as I can


----------



## NewEve (Mar 11, 2021)

NewEve said:


> I do, and I get the W2 today, will share first impressions as soon as I can


Be aware that I have a preference for a warm-ish sound signature and I hate clinical stuff so my impressions will be based on this.

Current DAP & DAC/Amp are all warm, Dethonray's Honey H1, A&K's SR25 and Ikko's Zerda ITM03 the latter being the best bang for buck, stepping on the SR25 toes like nothing else at this price point.

The H1 is the best thing I ever heard out of a DAC/Amp or DAP, by a long stretch.


----------



## NewEve

xAssailant said:


> It’s here!


White cables... argh!!!

I know sound matters but when you go through the troubles of having a nice carbon back plate...


----------



## W1ll1eTheP1mp

Do some body know what actually the specs for W2 is for DSD and PCM? Can i plug it i to a pc?


----------



## FooFighter

W1ll1eTheP1mp said:


> Do some body know what actually the specs for W2 is for DSD and PCM? Can i plug it i to a pc?


W2 not arrived yet but I am quoting "The W1 supports both Android and iOS devices, it can also be connected to Windows/MAC systems with the included connectors." So W2 won't be worse than that.
Can test specs once I have it here with Audirvana on MacOS


----------



## HiFyAK2020

FooFighter said:


> Same with me, but W2 is yet on Autobahn in DHL van heading to my city 👍


So my camembert worked - DHL will come in 1 hour to delivery - maybe after all cheese is more powerful than guns ? hehe


----------



## HiFyAK2020

W1ll1eTheP1mp said:


> Do some body know what actually the specs for W2 is for DSD and PCM? Can i plug it i to a pc?


of course you can plug it into a PC - the device even comes with a USB 3.1 adapter... and yes the chip supports DSD and PCM.


----------



## HiFyAK2020

NewEve said:


> Be aware that I have a preference for a warm-ish sound signature and I hate clinical stuff so my impressions will be based on this.
> 
> Current DAP & DAC/Amp are all warm, Dethonray's Honey H1, A&K's SR25 and Ikko's Zerda ITM03 the latter being the best bang for buck, stepping on the SR25 toes like nothing else at this price point.
> 
> The H1 is the best thing I ever heard out of a DAC/Amp or DAP, by a long stretch.


yes, taste can be different - English or anglican people like more warm-ish sounds as far as I learned - i like sound that is NOT beautified and sticks to the truth  - which often is interpreted as clinical. So if i can spot a background singer that was not there before because of smoother sound stage - i prefer that... that's why more than one device exists... we all have slightly different wishes..


----------



## musicday

Mine just arrived but I need to go to the post office first as I sold something on eBay.
Impressions and pictures later.


----------



## HiFyAK2020

Just to confirm - L&P responded and they confirmed that they do NOT support MQA. 
For me no issue PCM and DSD already does the job sufficiently well.


----------



## FooFighter

HiFyAK2020 said:


> Just to confirm - L&P responded and they confirmed that they do NOT support MQA.
> For me no issue PCM and DSD already does the job sufficiently well.


also no plans for future updates?


----------



## FooFighter

HiFyAK2020 said:


> yes, taste can be different - English or anglican people like more warm-ish sounds as far as I learned - i like sound that is NOT beautified and sticks to the truth  - which often is interpreted as clinical. So if i can spot a background singer that was not there before because of smoother sound stage - i prefer that... that's why more than one device exists... we all have slightly different wishes..


I agree and I am like you.
I had sent back new Ibasso flagship DX300 as it was nice and warm but missing details I could hear with my DX 220 max.
Plus I always emphasise that the paired headphones make the right synergy.
Warmish phones with brighter gear.


----------



## musicday

S1 for MQA and W2 for better sound and more power


----------



## twister6

W1ll1eTheP1mp said:


> Hey! Million dollar question: Do you have a feeling that it Is worth the price compared to the competition ? Do u have Roon? If you have, can you test it with it? The reason im buying mine is to connect it to an Rpi with Ropieee and use it with Roon.
> 
> BTW, have u tried any LG V/G series phones? If you have, is your impressions that the sound quality of W2 is better?
> 
> ...



Sorry, never used Roon. And not familiar with LG phones, did hear they have a clean dac implementation, but not much talk about output amp section, though would be shocked if a smartphone manufacturers added anything extra that will drain more battery  

Too early to jump to a final conclusion, but so far positive first impressions of W2, and I'm usually dealing with flagship daps. Regarding EMI, I never experienced it with my galaxy phones, heard most of the S1 complaints were related to iPhone 12 pro/max.


----------



## HiFyAK2020

FooFighter said:


> I agree and I am like you.
> I had sent back new Ibasso flagship DX300 as it was nice and warm but missing details I could hear with my DX 220 max.
> Plus I always emphasise that the paired headphones make the right synergy.
> Warmish phones with brighter gear.





FooFighter said:


> also no plans for future updates?


does not sounds like - my wife translated the message and it was short and clear... so sadly no -


----------



## FooFighter (Mar 11, 2021)

HiFyAK2020 said:


> does not sounds like - my wife translated the message and it was short and clear... so sadly no -


thx for investigation!
I feel like the whole MQA is really kind of a political thing plus the producers need to pay license fees for getting their gear supported.
Sales need to justify this effort.
Another reason could be that when L & Ps flagship DAPs are not MQA-supported, why putting a feature into the lower price consumer product.
On the other hand as I mentioned I strongly believe that L & P will lose sales because of that for all who are on Tidal.
All master recordings will technically have worse quality without MQA support because technically there are reserved bits in the Flac files which are fully used for non-MQA encoded FLACs for keeping full music information and for MQA files these bits are unfolded and adding the width and depth for the full hires.
That means only CD quality for Tidal for W2 and only Quobuz or Amazon Music HD will be left to use full potential of W2 plus of course your local music library....


----------



## Ales R

twister6 said:


> Regarding EMI, I never experienced it with my galaxy phones, heard most of the S1 complaints were related to iPhone 12 pro/max.


I have iP 12 Pro and my W2 is on the way (somewhere over the ocean), so we will see tomorrow, I hope so...


----------



## FooFighter

Ales R said:


> I have iP 12 Pro and my W2 is on the way (somewhere over the ocean), so we will see tomorrow, I hope so...


I could also hear EMI on S1 with my Iphone11Pro and will also report...


----------



## twister6

Have no idea why most of the reports about S1 EMI issues are iPhone related, and quite a few people told me they don't hear it with their iPhone 8 but do with iPhone 12 under the same use.  But anyway, looking forward to iPhone 11/12 pair up impressions from you guys/gals.  Hmm, will have to check what my daughter is using, I got her a new one last year so probably 11, except good luck separating her from iphone/airpods, those don't leave a sight for a minute lol!!!


----------



## NewEve

twister6 said:


> Have no idea why most of the reports about S1 EMI issues are iPhone related, and quite a few people told me they don't hear it with their iPhone 8 but do with iPhone 12 under the same use.  But anyway, looking forward to iPhone 11/12 pair up impressions from you guys/gals.  Hmm, will have to check what my daughter is using, I got her a new one last year so probably 11, except good luck separating her from iphone/airpods, those don't leave a sight for a minute lol!!!


Might be the phone's antennas and reception's capabilities as well as cellular network technology used at a given moment (Edge, 2/3/4/5G, etc.)


----------



## jmwant

NZtechfreak said:


> I feel bad for all you folks stuck on MQA. Offers no particular benefit but creates such a hassle for purchasing gear.


Tbh I don't find any audible difference too, but for streaming the file size makes it more convenient.


----------



## W1ll1eTheP1mp

twister6 said:


> Sorry, never used Roon. And not familiar with LG phones, did hear they have a clean dac implementation, but not much talk about output amp section, though would be shocked if a smartphone manufacturers added anything extra that will drain more battery
> 
> Too early to jump to a final conclusion, but so far positive first impressions of W2, and I'm usually dealing with flagship daps. Regarding EMI, I never experienced it with my galaxy phones, heard most of the S1 complaints were related to iPhone 12 pro/max.


Thanks! So it seems to do good in comparison to flagships DAPs?


----------



## jsmiller58

twister6 said:


> Have no idea why most of the reports about S1 EMI issues are iPhone related, and quite a few people told me they don't hear it with their iPhone 8 but do with iPhone 12 under the same use.  But anyway, looking forward to iPhone 11/12 pair up impressions from you guys/gals.  Hmm, will have to check what my daughter is using, I got her a new one last year so probably 11, except good luck separating her from iphone/airpods, those don't leave a sight for a minute lol!!!


It’s not just iPhones...  I hear the EMI noise when I use my LG v30 with the S1 and several other dongles.  But this is only when the phone is using LTE/4G cellular to stream data, not when WiFi is being used for data.  

Quoting from one of my posts on another thread:

No EMI detected:
- Hidizs S9
- Hidizs S8
- Helm Bolt DAC

EMI detected. But only when the phone was right next to the dongle, not when over cables
- Lotoo S1
- Minidsp Il-DSP
- E1DA 9038s gen2


----------



## musicday (Mar 11, 2021)

Ok, first of all this is a nice USB dongle and the quality is flawless just like on the S1. You will see in the attached photos how it does compare to S1 size wise.









Not a big fan of the included cables as they remind me of the iPod earphones, but so far so good they do the job.
S1 is 26 gr
W2 is 22 gr, so not only lighter but a bit more compact.





Both dongles are nice and is hard to recommend one over the other. If you need MQA and you don't have hard to drive earphones then choose S1,  If you want more power and a better overall sound then W2 would be worth thinking about. Before i describe the sound it should be noted that the W2 does not work! !! with older windows computers. I am using a windows 7 64 Bit laptop and the W2 is discovered in the settings but there is no sound . So unless L&P doesn't fix this, other gadgets may not work, game consoles, etc.
I am disappointed to be honest as i was planning to use it with the laptop also.
I am sure it will work with windows 10 but i cannot test that. Hopefully they will fix this with a firmware as they did with the S1 and introduced the UAC1 mode.

The sound:
Now to my ears the W2 is far superior to the S1 . Not only it has more power, but the bass is more defined,and goes deeper , you get a much wider stage and the clarity of the voices is a step ahead of S1. Overall the sound if fuller, and more live if that makes sense. S1 is more intimate, relaxed sound. where the W2 is more in your face with a powerful sound. For such a small usb dac dongle i am very impressed.
Not much i can add at this time as this is based on not very long sound impression. I know many need and listen to MQA, W2 doesn't have it. As for me i am fine with that, because the sound is far superior then the already great S1.
I want only 2 things from L&P to make this perfect usb dongle dac for me:
1. fix the problem and make it work with older usb devices
2.release asap a high quality silicone case as the S1 has to protect this little punchy beauty.
L&P didn't mention but the burn in may improve futher the already awesome sound, if you belive in that.


----------



## sindri1980

Could someone please test the W2 with a console (Playstation or Switch) and let me know if it works?
Thanks!


----------



## FooFighter (Mar 11, 2021)

supported bit rates on MacOS, will be the same on all platforms I suppose




First impression: more clarity, bigger stage, holography, more refined bass than S1.
The digital filters make a difference, also switching tone-mode
no EMI so far on my iPhones, will need to test at night, currently lots of meetings unfortunately, working from home office
Audirvana-screenshot, upsampling to 192khz


----------



## eloelo

How does W2 fare with sensitive iems? Im assuming no hiss and by "more powerful" yall are not listening at a higher volume than paw S1


----------



## FooFighter

eloelo said:


> How does W2 fare with sensitive iems? Im assuming no hiss and by "more powerful" yall are not listening at a higher volume than paw S1


I have Andromeda Gold, most sensitive IEM, 7 Ohm.
Just briefly tested, no hiss, more clarity and stage than S1.
Of course you can run those only in Low Gain
Need to test that more side by side later


----------



## musicday

eloelo said:


> How does W2 fare with sensitive iems? Im assuming no hiss and by "more powerful" yall are not listening at a higher volume than paw S1


There is low gain and high gain. The volume is from 0 to 100 in very fine steps, so no problem at all. "More powerful " means it has a better ability to drive higher impedance headphones.


----------



## BURNART

Any comparisons between W1 and W2?


----------



## povidlo

Are the iem-specifc eq options already available, like the one for Xelento?


----------



## eloelo

FooFighter said:


> I have Andromeda Gold, most sensitive IEM, 7 Ohm.
> Just briefly tested, no hiss, more clarity and stage than S1.
> Of course you can run those only in Low Gain
> Need to test that more side by side later


thanks!

Is it warmer/thicker or colder/thinner sounding than S1? Are vocals more forward or recessed?


----------



## FooFighter

povidlo said:


> Are the iem-specifc eq options already available, like the one for Xelento?


not yet in the current firmware that's on the device, though I've read that they wanted to release specific eq profiles for IEMs and Xelento was one of the first ones


----------



## twister6

povidlo said:


> Are the iem-specifc eq options already available, like the one for Xelento?


Not yet, only two dsp sound setting for now. And this option is only available on W2, not W1.


----------



## FooFighter (Mar 11, 2021)

eloelo said:


> thanks!
> 
> Is it warmer/thicker or colder/thinner sounding than S1? Are vocals more forward or recessed?


my initial first impression matches the impression from user musicday from previous page, must have more time tonight to do A-B


----------



## WB79

eloelo said:


> Comment W2 se comporte-t-il avec les iems sensibles? Je suppose qu'il n'y a pas de sifflement et par "plus puissant" vous n'écoutez pas à un volume plus élevé que la patt


Don't worry. No hiss with my w1 and sensitive iem like my dunu dk2001. It's very good


----------



## Niyologist

I ordered the W2.


----------



## musicday

Niyologist said:


> I ordered the W2.


You did well if you don't have Windows 7 PC or intend to use MQA files.


----------



## Ales R

Guys, OLED display & resolution on W2 is the same as on S1?


----------



## W1ll1eTheP1mp

musicday said:


> Ok, first of all this is a nice USB dongle and the quality is flawless just like on the S1. You will see in the attached photos how it does compare to S1 size wise.
> 
> 
> Not a big fan of the included cables as they remind me of the iPod earphones, but so far so good they do the job.
> ...


Ahh. Thats sad! I wonder if it will work with an Raspberry Pi. Hmmm. Hope the sound quality is very very good. The Khadas got everything i need and has a volume dial. Damn. Need to get more impressions from your guys before i decide!


----------



## FooFighter

Ales R said:


> Guys, OLED display & resolution on W2 is the same as on S1?


----------



## JelStIy

twister6 said:


> Have no idea why most of the reports about S1 EMI issues are iPhone related, and quite a few people told me they don't hear it with their iPhone 8 but do with iPhone 12 under the same use.  But anyway, looking forward to iPhone 11/12 pair up impressions from you guys/gals.  Hmm, will have to check what my daughter is using, I got her a new one last year so probably 11, except good luck separating her from iphone/airpods, those don't leave a sight for a minute lol!!!



Have not noticed EMI with my iPhone 12 Pro, but it’s only been a few hours of listening.


----------



## Niyologist

musicday said:


> You did well if you don't have Windows 7 PC or intend to use MQA files.



I have Windows 10 on my PC and I don't really care for MQA.


----------



## musicday

Ales R said:


> Guys, OLED display & resolution on W2 is the same as on S1?


Size and resolution seems the same but I find W2 to be brighter and the fonts are bigger.


----------



## JelStIy

musicday said:


> Size and resolution seems the same but I find W2 to be brighter and the fonts are bigger.



But are they 50% bigger ?


----------



## WB79

Someone could compare w1 and w2 please? I'm waiting for my w2 hifigo...


----------



## xAssailant

saltyfr0g said:


> Any more issues with emi?



Yeah still happens a bit but way less than paw s1


----------



## Ales R (Mar 11, 2021)

xAssailant said:


> Yeah still happens a bit but way less than paw s1


Which phone do you have? And 4G signal?


----------



## xAssailant

Ales R said:


> Which phone do you have?



iPhone 12 mini


----------



## musicday

JelStIy said:


> But are they 50% bigger ?


Depends on the dioptrie.


----------



## bluestorm1992

musicday said:


> You did well if you don't have Windows 7 PC or intend to use MQA files.


Have you installed their Windows 7 driver? They released it in their first FW update package.


----------



## musicday

bluestorm1992 said:


> Have you installed their Windows 7 driver? They released it in their first FW update package.


I will check again, but I am sure it won't work.


----------



## bluestorm1992 (Mar 11, 2021)

musicday said:


> I will check again, but I am sure it won't work.


Here you go - the Windows 7 driver files.

https://drive.google.com/drive/folders/1IuUmtvyxzF1_f3HUraIr_EJ6B42LDr2t?usp=sharing

The x86 files are for a 32-bit system and the x64 are for the 64-bit system.


----------



## NewEve (Mar 11, 2021)

NewEve said:


> Be aware that I have a preference for a warm-ish sound signature and I hate clinical stuff so my impressions will be based on this.
> 
> Current DAP & DAC/Amp are all warm, Dethonray's Honey H1, A&K's SR25 and Ikko's Zerda ITM03 the latter being the best bang for buck, stepping on the SR25 toes like nothing else at this price point.
> 
> The H1 is the best thing I ever heard out of a DAC/Amp or DAP, by a long stretch.



Alright, very quick first impressions using Gaudio's Clariden which are my latest IEMs and the ones which are the most source-sensitive and scale well.

This is using the beginning of four songs:

_I Don't Care Anymore_ - Phil Collins
_What You Don't Know_ - Caroline Spence
_Diamond And Rust_ + _Babe, I'm going to Leave You_ - Joan Baez
Files are the same, either played via Vox on an iPhone XR or Astell & Kern's A&norma SR25.

Cable is OEAudio Digital Audio Cable Type-C to Lightning -- me no likey the bundled whitey cables.

Quick one on L&P's W2 settings:

Tuning 01: gentle, I confirm it's gentler
Tuning 02: refine, I confirm it's more refined
These have a clear difference in-between them.
Unless I'll listen to classical music, I'll use Tuning 01 and the following is written with this tuning (Tuning 01 - Gentle) set on the W2.

I've set the W2 to low gain in order to fine tune as much as possible the volume (volume steps are directly on the W2 and is marvelously precise running off an iPhone XR compared to other dongle-type DAC/Amps).

Now, compared to the SR25, the W2 set in "Slow Roll-Off" or "Low-latency Slow Roll-Off" are is the closest to the SR25, as in _very_ close. The W2 seems a tad more precise with a more controlled low-end but not by a huge margin.

Soundstage and amount of air are honestly very close with no night and day difference, perhaps it's the SR25 which has more, no perhaps it's the W2, actually, perhaps, it is... you get it, it's _that _close.

At this price point, one can't ignore the W2 compared to a DAP such as Astell & Kern A&norma's SR25, and while I won't touch the EQ (don't like EQs), I'm happy with the two tunings together with the filters which allow to get what ones want.


----------



## musicday

bluestorm1992 said:


> Here you go - the Windows 7 driver files.
> 
> https://drive.google.com/drive/folders/1IuUmtvyxzF1_f3HUraIr_EJ6B42LDr2t?usp=sharing
> 
> The x86 files are for a 32-bit system and the x64 are for the 64-bit system.


Thank you kindly, will try and let you know.


----------



## FooFighter (Mar 11, 2021)

While I think SR25 is a great player I had to send it back because it had too high output impedance on my Andro Golds making them lack bass and body.
With W2 that's not the case.
It has the   clarity I was missing on the S1 while not lacking the bass and body.
Tuning as mentioned is indeed forward into your face, that can be good or bad depending on the song or your liking.
Andro Golds are themselves into your face, this tendency is supported by the W2, this now sounds like a good car stereo when you select the according tracks
RnB style is absolutely stunning, though not my style usually but there you have holography, clarity and stunning clear low end kick bass.
So S1 is the more relaxed combo but for me not revealing enough.
I will play around more with the different filter settings...


----------



## eloelo

musicday said:


> Ok, first of all this is a nice USB dongle and the quality is flawless just like on the S1. You will see in the attached photos how it does compare to S1 size wise.
> 
> 
> Not a big fan of the included cables as they remind me of the iPod earphones, but so far so good they do the job.
> ...


Thanks for the review!

Can I clarify, for this portion " clarity of the voices is a step ahead of S1. Overall the sound if fuller, and more live if that makes sense. S1 is more intimate, relaxed sound. where the W2 is more in your face with a powerful sound."

clarity of the voices (is there a preference towards female vocals rather than male?) is a step ahead of S1. Overall the sound is fuller (tighter, meatier sounding mids and bass?), and more live if that makes sense. S1 is more intimate (more forward mids?) , relaxed sound (more warmth/less treble?) while W2 is more in your face (more forward treble or more aggressive sounding?). 

Sorry for bombarding you with so many questions


----------



## FooFighter

For me upper mids are more forward causing this into your face feeling 
Upper high registers more airy and accentuated.
Bass is defined and layered.
Overall I think yes, S1 is a bit warmer, more veiled in direct comparison with less accentuated upper mids and less airy high tones


----------



## musicday

Sorry about my simple explanation about the clarity of the voices in the W2. Certainly I do not have a preference between female or male, I just like them both. Yes the S1 has more forward miss, *and the overall sound of W2 is tighter, meatier and denser. On the Lotoo the sound is like on a quality recording while on the L&P the sound is live, it plays by a professional band especially for you.
So basically the S1 it will be a Paw 6000 and W2 a LPGT.*


----------



## FooFighter

Live concert feeling on W2 vs lush background music on S1


----------



## musicday

FooFighter said:


> Live concert feeling on W2 vs lush background music on S1


Yes, both are very good usb DAC dongles. I just a matter of someone's audio preferences.
If I was to keep only one that till be W2 without hesitation.


----------



## eloelo

musicday said:


> Sorry about my simple explanation about the clarity of the voices in the W2. Certainly I do not have a preference between female or male, I just like them both. Yes the S1 has more forward miss, *and the overall sound of W2 is tighter, meatier and denser. On the Lotoo the sound is like on a quality recording while on the L&P the sound is live, it plays by a professional band especially for you.
> So basically the S1 it will be a Paw 6000 and W2 a LPGT.*





FooFighter said:


> Live concert feeling on W2 vs lush background music on S1


Thanks for all the effort put into your descriptions! I think I have a better understanding of what W2 would sound like now


----------



## musicday

This thread is on fire🔥🔥🔥🔥


----------



## saltyfr0g

Hmm, so do we buy the W2 or wait for the S2 now?!? 

I’ll end up buying them both regardless. 😂😂😂


----------



## rwelles

Does anyone know the output impedance on these?


----------



## FooFighter (Mar 11, 2021)

rwelles said:


> Does anyone know the output impedance on these?


I asked this question before too 
Noone knows 
According to the behavior of my Andros I guess below 1 ohm, maybe 0,5 to 0,7  on balanced output 
But just guessing


----------



## Niyologist

NewEve said:


> Alright, very quick first impressions using Gaudio's Clariden which are my latest IEMs and the ones which are the most source-sensitive and scale well.
> 
> This is using the beginning of four songs:
> 
> ...



Wow. Nice comparison. Now I'm definitely excited to receive the W2.


----------



## musicday

saltyfr0g said:


> Hmm, so do we buy the W2 or wait for the S2 now?!?
> 
> I’ll end up buying them both regardless. 😂😂😂


Buy W2 now and S2 then.


----------



## andersos

Can someone try W2 as lo? I think that one Chinese reviewer mentioned it works as lo with volume at 100.


----------



## W1ll1eTheP1mp

andersos said:


> Can someone try W2 as lo? I think that one Chinese reviewer mentioned it works as lo with volume at 100.


Link to that review? Whats lo?


----------



## FooFighter

W1ll1eTheP1mp said:


> Link to that review? Whats lo?


Line out 
Unfortunately I don't have a destination or cable for that 
What I will test at some point is optical out to my Sennheiser Ambeo soundbar...


----------



## JelStIy

andersos said:


> Can someone try W2 as lo? I think that one Chinese reviewer mentioned it works as lo with volume at 100.


I tried it with a Zen Can as the external amp and it sounds fine although my ears are not “golden” enough to distinguish the effects of double amping. Just make sure to decrease the volume on the W2 afterwards as I almost blew my ears out when I went back to using it standalone.


----------



## NZtechfreak

Thanks for the impressions from those who have received theirs already (although my order shipped a little earlier than many, I'll be waiting till Monday here in New Zealand for mine). 

The side by side shots with the S1 were informative, for some reason I had thought it was quite a bit larger than it actually is. Very nice looking unit.

The comparisons with the S1, were they carefully volume matched?


----------



## FooFighter (Mar 11, 2021)

NZtechfreak said:


> Thanks for the impressions from those who have received theirs already (although my order shipped a little earlier than many, I'll be waiting till Monday here in New Zealand for mine).
> 
> The side by side shots with the S1 were informative, for some reason I had thought it was quite a bit larger than it actually is. Very nice looking unit.
> 
> The comparisons with the S1, were they carefully volume matched?


I agree volume matching is important usually but I assure you the described characteristics are audible regardless 
Once you get it you will know what I mean
I didn't want to but just subscribed  to Amazon Music HD to better test hires on both later due to the missing MQA 🙄


----------



## HiFyAK2020

I got my W2 at lunch time and only had time to listen 5 minutes so far to it and compare to the W1 that i own for a while now.
It looks prettier - but that is not the point i know. For musical differences - I think - it is a tiny little clearer and smoother than the W1 and a bit more powerful (maybe 10% as to my guessing?).
Besides this - more listening and comparing needs to be done. I don't understand why my silver W1 came with a black cable and the black W2 came with a white cable but they are surely exchangeable. I use anyway another cable altogether that is around 30 cm long - to avoid ANY interference from the Smartphone.

ONe last point on the MQA discussion - L&P does NOT produce the DAC itself (which is the heart of those devices). So unless Cirrus is offering a DAC with such features - L&P won't be able to provide MQA. They are very good in making the most out of this DAC from Cirrus and my respect for that - but they depend on this US manufacturer's decision what protocols they support on their DAC's and which not.


----------



## FooFighter

HiFyAK2020 said:


> I got my W2 at lunch time and only had time to listen 5 minutes so far to it and compare to the W1 that i own for a while now.
> It looks prettier - but that is not the point i know. For musical differences - I think - it is a tiny little clearer and smoother than the W1 and a bit more powerful (maybe 10% as to my guessing?).
> Besides this - more listening and comparing needs to be done. I don't understand why my silver W1 came with a black cable and the black W2 came with a white cable but they are surely exchangeable. I use anyway another cable altogether that is around 30 cm long - to avoid ANY interference from the Smartphone.
> 
> ONe last point on the MQA discussion - L&P does NOT produce the DAC itself (which is the heart of those devices). So unless Cirrus is offering a DAC with such features - L&P won't be able to provide MQA. They are very good in making the most out of this DAC from Cirrus and my respect for that - but they depend on this US manufacturer's decision what protocols they support on their DAC's and which not.


Hmm, don't want to debate this too much but Cirrus DACs are used by other DAP producers like Ibasso who all support MQA.
But in fact there can be specific Cirrus DAC models which are supported while others aren't.
Am not so much expert there but I understood that the complete device in case of DAPs needs to be certified and not only the DAC chip itself.
The actual decoding can be done by the device firmware and not the DAC only.


----------



## HiFyAK2020

NZtechfreak said:


> Thanks for the impressions from those who have received theirs already (although my order shipped a little earlier than many, I'll be waiting till Monday here in New Zealand for mine).
> 
> The side by side shots with the S1 were informative, for some reason I had thought it was quite a bit larger than it actually is. Very nice looking unit.
> 
> The comparisons with the S1, were they carefully volume matched?


well - the plane may need a bit longer for your destination than the short hop from US to Frankfurt or Paris...


----------



## Strifeff7

NewEve said:


> Alright, very quick first impressions using Gaudio's Clariden which are my latest IEMs and the ones which are the most source-sensitive and scale well.
> 
> This is using the beginning of four songs:
> 
> ...


comparison with the H1 & ITM03 ?
thank you,


----------



## twister6

HiFyAK2020 said:


> I got my W2 at lunch time and only had time to listen 5 minutes so far to it and compare to the W1 that i own for a while now.
> It looks prettier - but that is not the point i know. For musical differences - I think - it is a tiny little clearer and smoother than the W1 and a bit more powerful (maybe 10% as to my guessing?).
> Besides this - more listening and comparing needs to be done. I don't understand why my silver W1 came with a black cable and the black W2 came with a white cable but they are surely exchangeable. I use anyway another cable altogether that is around 30 cm long - to avoid ANY interference from the Smartphone.
> 
> ONe last point on the MQA discussion - L&P does NOT produce the DAC itself (which is the heart of those devices). So unless Cirrus is offering a DAC with such features - L&P won't be able to provide MQA. They are very good in making the most out of this DAC from Cirrus and my respect for that - but they depend on this US manufacturer's decision what protocols they support on their DAC's and which not.



It's not as much about hardware support, a ton of devices support it, most of today's DACs do, like the ones used in all of these products: https://www.mqa.co.uk/playback-devices.  It's all about licensing to get money.  Lotoo was ready a year ago when they released S1, yet it took them almost a year waiting to get licensed.  Someone found a clever way to make money with their own compression algorithm which you have to pay for in order to be compatible with Tidal masters.  Amazon Music HD and Qobuz play hi-res without any licensing


----------



## HiFyAK2020

twister6 said:


> It's not as much about hardware support, a ton of devices support it, most of today's DACs do, like the ones used in all of these products: https://www.mqa.co.uk/playback-devices. It's all about licensing to get money. Lotoo was ready a year ago when they released S1, yet it took them almost a year waiting to get licensed. Someone found a clever way to make money with their own compression algorithm which you have to pay for in order to be compatible with Tidal masters. Amazon Music HD and Qobuz play hi-res without any licensing


O.K. - so do you think that Cirrus will be willing to do MQA ? then i think L&P will implement the chip into their models as well.


----------



## FooFighter

Some impressions running Amazon Music HD on my IPad


----------



## NewEve

Strifeff7 said:


> comparison with the H1 & ITM03 ?
> thank you,


ITM03 is less precise and obviously way cheaper.

The SR25 is more precise while retaining musicality/warmth.

The W2 is even more precise than the SR25 while also maintaining the musicality/warmth if you set it up this way — it is the most versatile item of the list.

Compared to the H1, the H1 is, from memory (no direct comparison as it's getting late) the king of balance in-between details and musicality with an analogue, liquid yet not too smooth sound.

I hate to say it and might come back on this statement but it seems that if I have to keep a single DAC/Amp or DAP, it'll be the W2 (but I'll likely cry thinking about the H1 the next morning).

Best sound for the money clearly is the W2 so far.


----------



## twister6

HiFyAK2020 said:


> O.K. - so do you think that Cirrus will be willing to do MQA ? then i think L&P will implement the chip into their models as well.



These Cirrus dacs already used on iBasso and A&K DAPs where MQA is supported/licensed to.  They need to support high bit depth and sampling rate, which they all do.  Then, you apply to MQA "committee" for them to certify your audio product, pay money, and join the club, or something like that


----------



## FooFighter (Mar 12, 2021)

Greta Van Fleet, Heat Above 
That's an example of a upper mid forward woman voice, together with Hi-hats getting more striking in comparison than S1 where all tones are more lushly melted together, no particular instruments or voices striking out not as much.


----------



## FooFighter (Mar 11, 2021)

Switching always back and forth S1 and W2 I find S1 has a bit more quality feel because of its polished metal case instead of W2 hard plastic or is that aluminium, don't really know, it just doesn't feel as solid imho.
I also find the small round shaped buttons haptically a bit nicer on the S1.
W2 display is definitely much brighter than S1


----------



## F700 (Mar 11, 2021)

Rumble in the dongle/dongle in the jungle


----------



## jburks725

Just got mine. No background hiss with Andro Golds (SE). I'll try balanced cables after work. With default settings, this sounds quite good. Based on the first few minutes listening, this is likely to replace my S1 in my travel kit.

Doing some testing with Audirvana on my Mac. Forced upsampling (Power of 2) works as expected up to 384, but I'm only able to play DSD64, whether via PCM 1.0 or 1.1. If I try DSD128, I get lots of stuttering. Has anyone else tried this?


----------



## FooFighter

jburks725 said:


> Just got mine. No background hiss with Andro Golds (SE). I'll try balanced cables after work. With default settings, this sounds quite good. Based on the first few minutes listening, this is likely to replace my S1 in my travel kit.
> 
> Doing some testing with Audirvana on my Mac. Forced upsampling (Power of 2) works as expected up to 384, but I'm only able to play DSD64, whether via PCM 1.0 or 1.1. If I try DSD128, I get lots of stuttering. Has anyone else tried this?


If you point me to some DSD128 demo songs I can test tomorrow.
Don't have any right now


----------



## FooFighter (Mar 11, 2021)

Listening to W2 on my Full sized Denons there is plenty of stage and transparent upper mids and high notes but body and sub bass too lean.

Anyway my use case is IEM on the go, respectively vacation gear.

For my Full Size Cans I have my DX220 Max which I also still prefer for listening my Andros cause it is revealing and clear with even wider and deeper stage with dry deep base but not as much into the face as W2 
But W2 is nevertheless yet very good


----------



## musicday

FooFighter said:


> Switching always back and forth S1 and W2 I find S1 has a bit more quality feel because of its polished metal case instead of W2 hard plastic or is that aluminium, don't really know, it just doesn't feel as solid imho.
> I also find the small round shaped buttons haptically a bit nicer on the S1.
> W2 display is definitely much brighter than S1


They both made of high quality aluminium.
Probably you feel the W2 construction to be inferior because of the smaller footprint and sharp edges? Also is lighter then S1: 22 gr vs 26 gr.


----------



## musicday

FooFighter said:


> If you point me to some DSD128 demo songs I can test tomorrow.
> Don't have any right now


Take your pick, all free and legal :
https://hifiduino.wordpress.com/free-hi-res-music/


----------



## FooFighter

musicday said:


> They both made of high quality aluminium.
> Probably you feel the W2 construction to be inferior because of the smaller footprint and sharp edges? Also is lighter then S1: 22 gr vs 26 gr.


Just haptic impression for me without further thinking about it.
W2 doesn't feel cheap, just not as solid.
Now feeling their surfaces I realize that S1 is also metal cold whereas W2 is plastic warm but might be also because I am listening whole time on W2 so it has some operational temperature.
But it's never getting hot until now, just hand warm.


----------



## musicday

FooFighter said:


> Just haptic impression for me without further thinking about it.
> W2 doesn't feel cheap, just not as solid.
> Now feeling their surfaces I realize that S1 is also metal cold whereas W2 is plastic warm but might be also because I am listening whole time on W2 so it has some operational temperature.
> But it's never getting hot until now, just hand warm.


Leave it for couple of hours on a desk and the sides will get cold. Is definitely high quality CNC machine aluminium.


----------



## FooFighter

musicday said:


> Take your pick, all free and legal :
> https://hifiduino.wordpress.com/free-hi-res-music/


1st test DSD 88,2 khz on VOX Player, IPhone, no stuttering


----------



## NewEve

FooFighter said:


> 1st test DSD 88,2 khz on VOX Player, IPhone, no stuttering


Yuuup—good stuff


----------



## FooFighter

Mmh, no matter which DSD track I select beyond 88 khz,,it will play only 88khz and then begin to stutter when I select 256 khz ones.
I suppose W2 only supports DSD up to 88khz...


----------



## NewEve

FooFighter said:


> Mmh, no matter which DSD track I select beyond 88 khz,,it will play only 88khz and then begin to stutter when I select 256 khz ones.
> I suppose W2 only supports DSD up to 88khz...


Do you also have interruptions when you use other apps than Vox?


----------



## FooFighter

NewEve said:


> Do you also have interruptions when you use other apps than Vox?


Neutron seems to work!


----------



## jburks725

FooFighter said:


> Mmh, no matter which DSD track I select beyond 88 khz,,it will play only 88khz and then begin to stutter when I select 256 khz ones.
> I suppose W2 only supports DSD up to 88khz...


I was using the forced upsampling in Audirvana. I will do some testing with actual DSD files.


----------



## rwelles

Decided to get my boarding pass for the hype train. Andrew said they have another batch coming in this week. W2 will be replacing my DC01 and aging Blucoil Aqua.


----------



## FooFighter (Mar 11, 2021)

Here we go dsf with 256 khz, Neutron, IPhone
W2 displaying 32bit/352.8
But I guess that's just his max resolution being displayed in that play mode.
Player getting a little warmer than usual 😉 but never really too warm


----------



## musicday

Beautiful sounding.


----------



## ClieOS (Mar 11, 2021)

Haven't received my W2 yet (*should be here sometime later next week), though I already have somewhat of a negative impression on L&P as a company.

First, I was trying to join L&P discussion group but was denied because they will only accept those who already own their product (*which you apparently need to prove to them first), otherwise you are out of luck. This is highly unusual in China as online discussion groups are usually a very common place for customer and potential customer alike to hang around to share thought as well as ask questions, so almost every Chinese audio companies have one (or two) for people to join and leave freely. Yet L&P seems to decide they rather only want to run it as walled-in private club. As I have some question I want to ask before I get my W2 (*as the reason I wanted to join the discussion group in the first place), I also tried to contact their customer service person on a public Chinese forum. I know he is online when I sent him the PM, but he seems to choose to ignore me completely. That was two days ago and I can see he is still active in the forum, but just doesn't seem want to reply me, not even for courtesy. This is by far the most inert of all Chinese audio company that I have to communicate to, almost like they are not really that interested in doing business / providing service at all. I really don't see how a company like L&P is going to grow in the long term, regardless of how great their products are.


----------



## bluestorm1992

ClieOS said:


> Haven't received my W2 yet (*should be here sometime later next week), though I already have somewhat of a negative impression on L&P as a company.
> 
> First, I was trying to join L&P discussion group but was denied because they will only accept those who already own their product (*which you apparently need to prove to them first), otherwise you are out of luck. This is highly unusual in China as online discussion groups are usually a very common place for customer and potential customer alike to hang around to share thought as well as ask questions, so almost every audio companies have one (or two) for people to join and leave freely. Yet L&P seems to decide they rather only want to run it as walled-in private club. As I have some question I want to ask before I get my W2 (*as the reason I wanted to join the discussion group in the first place), I also tried to contact their customer service person on a public Chinese forum. I know he is online when I sent him the PM, but he seems to choose to ignore me completely. That was two days ago and I can see he is still active in the forum, but just doesn't seem want to reply me, not even for courtesy. This is by far the most inert of all Chinese audio company that I have to communicate to, almost like they are not really that interested in doing business / providing service at all. I really don't see how a company like L&P is going to grow in the long term, regardless of how great their products are.


They are quite responsive with the WeChat rep; always answer my question within 2 days the latest. Do you want me to share the name card with you?


----------



## ClieOS

bluestorm1992 said:


> They are quite responsive with the WeChat rep; always answer my question within 2 days the latest. Do you want me to share the name card with you?


No need, I knew I can get into contact with them if I pull some string (*I happens to know a few of the rather famous persons in the Chinese audiophiles world), though prefer to do it more as a normal buyer. At this point, my original questions have became somewhat irreverent and since my W2 will be here shortly, I am sure I can figure things out by then.


----------



## michaelc

WB79 said:


> Someone could compare w1 and w2 please? I'm waiting for my w2 hifigo...


Some comments from China site. 
Siund quality wise: S1 = W1, W2 better than both S1 & W2.


----------



## Gus141 (Mar 12, 2021)

I’ve been listening to the W2 all day [thanks MusicTeck] and trying out all the settings with my main IEMs and headphones: Sony IER-Z1R, MDR-Z1R, and MDR-1A.

If you have any of those and wanted to try some different settings, this is what sounds best to me:

IER-Z1R => Gain: HIGH;  FLT: Fast;  TUNE: 02
MDR-Z1R => Gain: HIGH;  FLT: LL Fast;  TUNE: 01
MDR-1A => Gain: LOW;  FLT: Fast;  TUNE: 02

[EQ: Normal, and balanced 4.4mm connector for all; tested on an iPad Pro 12.9” 2020 with included USB-C-to-USB-C cable]

I was trying to approximate the sound I’m used to when connected to my other portable and desktop setups. I didn’t just approximate it, the W2 exceeded my expectations. The W2 is the best sounding portable setup I have now (my other portable gear is iFi xDSD, Topping NX4 DSD, Monolith Portable THX, DF Cobalt, L P S1 (which I’ll still use for TIDAL MQA). The W2 was better sounding than all of them.

My desktop setup is a LUMIN U1 Mini->(USB)->RME ADI-2 DAC FS, and I have to do some PEQ to get the MDR-Z1Rs to sound right, but with the W2, setting the filter to “LL Fast” and TUNE to “01” made the MDR-Z1Rs sound almost as good as my EQ settings on the RME DAC: really impressive dongle! In fairness, the RME ADI-2 DAC provides deeper bass and sub-bass, and has a much wider soundstage; but the W2 is my #1 portable DAC.


----------



## snowy8171

Gus141 said:


> I’ve been listening to the W2 all day [thanks MusicTeck] and trying out all the settings with my main IEMs and headphones: Sony IER-Z1R, MDR-Z1R, and MDR-1A.
> 
> If you have any of those and wanted to try some different settings, this is what sounds best to me:
> 
> ...


You like the LP s1 more than the xdsd for tidal?


----------



## W1ll1eTheP1mp

ClieOS said:


> Haven't received my W2 yet (*should be here sometime later next week), though I already have somewhat of a negative impression on L&P as a company.
> 
> First, I was trying to join L&P discussion group but was denied because they will only accept those who already own their product (*which you apparently need to prove to them first), otherwise you are out of luck. This is highly unusual in China as online discussion groups are usually a very common place for customer and potential customer alike to hang around to share thought as well as ask questions, so almost every Chinese audio companies have one (or two) for people to join and leave freely. Yet L&P seems to decide they rather only want to run it as walled-in private club. As I have some question I want to ask before I get my W2 (*as the reason I wanted to join the discussion group in the first place), I also tried to contact their customer service person on a public Chinese forum. I know he is online when I sent him the PM, but he seems to choose to ignore me completely. That was two days ago and I can see he is still active in the forum, but just doesn't seem want to reply me, not even for courtesy. This is by far the most inert of all Chinese audio company that I have to communicate to, almost like they are not really that interested in doing business / providing service at all. I really don't see how a company like L&P is going to grow in the long term, regardless of how great their products are.


I have also sent them emails about stuff im wondering about. On two different emails. No reply at all. I usually get an answer within 24 hours. I was f. ex wondering about the dsd and PCM capabilities and more info about the presets that existing/are coming for different IEMs. Its weird that i cant find info from them on this before i buy!


----------



## Gus141 (Mar 12, 2021)

snowy8171 said:


> You like the LP s1 more than the xdsd for tidal?


Yes, based on size alone. The sound quality is equal in my opinion. The xDSD has some advantages though, like Bluetooth, and an internal battery if connecting to a phone.

But I‘m getting away from using battery-powered USB DACs; I’m using DAPs more for truly portable outside-the-home use with wired phones (Sony ZX507 and FiiO M11 Pro), iPhone/Apple Watch for bluetooth with Airpods, and the iPad with USB DACs or dongles around the house and office as a transportable solution, so the xDSD advantages aren’t as important as limiting the clutter of what I connect to the iPad.

Don’t get me wrong, the xDSD is a great DAC (I preferred it over the iFi Micro iDSD BL, again based on size) and since I have efficient IEMs and cans, it powered everything great.


----------



## chaiyuta

Comparing between connect to desktop pc (not notebook) and typical mobile devices (iPad, iPhone, Samsung phone, etc.), Does W2 have noticeably better SQ?


----------



## koledoff1986

Guys, can anyone compare the sound of W2 and meizu Hi-fi DAC pro?


----------



## snapandslide

Gus141 said:


> I’ve been listening to the W2 all day [thanks MusicTeck] and trying out all the settings with my main IEMs and headphones: Sony IER-Z1R, MDR-Z1R, and MDR-1A.
> 
> If you have any of those and wanted to try some different settings, this is what sounds best to me:
> 
> ...


Well that resolves one question I had around driving the IER Z1R....


----------



## musicday

Gus141 said:


> I’ve been listening to the W2 all day [thanks MusicTeck] and trying out all the settings with my main IEMs and headphones: Sony IER-Z1R, MDR-Z1R, and MDR-1A.
> 
> If you have any of those and wanted to try some different settings, this is what sounds best to me:
> 
> ...


And I was about to ask about the MDR-Z1R   So the L&P has enough power to drive them properly? Can you try a movie on Netflix and tell me how it sounds? That's one of the full size closed headphones that I really want to try. Thank you.


----------



## Gus141

snapandslide said:


> Well that resolves one question I had around driving the IER Z1R....


W2 drives them great, with room to spare. I listen to the IER-Z1R on a volume between 57-67 out of 100 (High gain) on the W2. I tried the MDR-Z1Rs more for fun than practical use on W2 since I really only use the MDR-Z1R cans on my main non-portable rig (RME ADI-2 DAC), but even they were powered with room to spare: I found 65-75 a good volume range in high gain for those cans on the W2.

The sound out of this dongle is so crisp and clean. Total black background. No EMI from the iPad on WiFi (haven’t tried when on cellular). But the bass was a little lacking on the MDR-Z1R; not so on the IER-Z1R or MDR-1A, which has perfect amounts of bass on this dongle.


----------



## Gus141 (Mar 12, 2021)

musicday said:


> And I was about to ask about the MDR-Z1R   So the L&P has enough power to drive them properly? Can you try a movie on Netflix and tell me how it sounds? That's one of the full size closed headphones that I really want to try. Thank you.


MDR-Z1R (despite some well publicized negative reviews) is my favorite closed-back (really semi-closed) headphones. It does need some EQ in my opinion (or in the case of the W2, using the Tone - 01 and a filter of your choice [I liked LL Fast]). Easy to drive, but the bass and sound stage really benefits from more power. I really don’t use them with my portable gear since the IER-Z1Rs are so much better on that kit. But they are my primary desktop cans. And to answer your question about Netflix, I have my TV optical out going to the RME ADI-2 DAC driving the MDR-Z1Rs and it sounds great. I just tried Netflix on the iPad Pro -> W2 -> MDR-Z1R and really sounded good too. But then I put in the IER-Z1Rs and they sounded better on the W2 than the MDR-Z1Rs.

So for me: IER-Z1R for portable DAP/DAC use; MDR-Z1R for non-portable use.


----------



## FooFighter

Gus141 said:


> MDR-Z1R (despite some well publicized negative reviews) is my favorite closed-back (really semi-closed) headphones. It does need some EQ in my opinion (or in the case of the W2, using the Tone - 01 and a filter of your choice [I liked LL Fast]). Easy to drive, but the bass and sound stage really benefits from more power. I really don’t use them with my portable gear since the IER-Z1Rs are so much better on that kit. But they are my primary desktop cans. And to answer your question about Netflix, I have my TV optical out going to the RME ADI-2 DAC driving the MDR-Z1Rs and it sounds great. I just tried Netflix on the iPad Pro -> W2 -> MDR-Z1R and really sounded good too. But then I put in the IER-Z1Rs and they sounded better on the W2 than the MDR-Z1Rs.
> 
> So for me: IER-Z1R for portable DAP/DAC use; MDR-Z1R for non-portable use.


I second this for my Denons AH-D9100 Full Size Cans, great on my Andro Golds IEMs


----------



## eloelo (Mar 12, 2021)

Is there anyone who can compare dx160 with w1/w2 soundwise ? Thx


----------



## Ales R

Guys, my W2 arrived an hour ago, hooray.
First of all, the good news: no or negligible EMI at all (iPhone 12 Pro, wifi, cellular network), so twice hooray, I'm excited (with my iPhone, S1 and balanced 4.4 Penon cable it's a huge problem), buuuut ....
Second, the bad news: at higher volumes (approx. 70+ at HIGH, approx. 80+ at LOW) the music is interrupted (every second or shorter, it depends on volume). If I set a lower volume, everything is fine. It depends on the cable I connect to the iPhone, the stock W2 cable is the best of all 3 (the second is Penon USB-C to lightning (approx. 65+ on HIGH, approx. 72 + on LOW) and the third and worst is the Lotoo stock S1 cable (approx. 62 + on HIGH, approx. 67 + on LOW).
On my MacBook, everything seems to be fine, nothing what I described is happened.

Any ideas? Does anyone have the same problem?
Would anyone try it with iPhone?


----------



## jsmiller58

Ales R said:


> Guys, my W2 arrived an hour ago, hooray.
> First of all, the good news: no or negligible EMI at all (iPhone 12 Pro, wifi, cellular network), so twice hooray, I'm excited (with my iPhone, S1 and balanced 4.4 Penon cable it's a huge problem), buuuut ....
> Second, the bad news: at higher volumes (approx. 70+ at HIGH, approx. 80+ at LOW) the music is interrupted (every second or shorter, it depends on volume). If I set a lower volume, everything is fine. It depends on the cable I connect to the iPhone, the stock W2 cable is the best of all 3 (the second is Penon USB-C to lightning (approx. 65+ on HIGH, approx. 72 + on LOW) and the third and worst is the Lotoo stock S1 cable (approx. 62 + on HIGH, approx. 67 + on LOW).
> On my MacBook, everything seems to be fine, nothing what I described is happened.
> ...


Maybe power draw?  I have not received mine yet but I wonder if at high volumes the W2 tries to draw too much power from some devices...


----------



## FooFighter

Ales R said:


> Guys, my W2 arrived an hour ago, hooray.
> First of all, the good news: no or negligible EMI at all (iPhone 12 Pro, wifi, cellular network), so twice hooray, I'm excited (with my iPhone, S1 and balanced 4.4 Penon cable it's a huge problem), buuuut ....
> Second, the bad news: at higher volumes (approx. 70+ at HIGH, approx. 80+ at LOW) the music is interrupted (every second or shorter, it depends on volume). If I set a lower volume, everything is fine. It depends on the cable I connect to the iPhone, the stock W2 cable is the best of all 3 (the second is Penon USB-C to lightning (approx. 65+ on HIGH, approx. 72 + on LOW) and the third and worst is the Lotoo stock S1 cable (approx. 62 + on HIGH, approx. 67 + on LOW).
> On my MacBook, everything seems to be fine, nothing what I described is happened.
> ...


Iphone11Pro, volume 84 balanced, I cannot wear even my full sized headphone on Low Gain as it's too loud
Stock cable W2 and S1: no stuttering in Amazon Music HD, Spotify and Tidal


----------



## JelStIy

Ales R said:


> Guys, my W2 arrived an hour ago, hooray.
> First of all, the good news: no or negligible EMI at all (iPhone 12 Pro, wifi, cellular network), so twice hooray, I'm excited (with my iPhone, S1 and balanced 4.4 Penon cable it's a huge problem), buuuut ....
> Second, the bad news: at higher volumes (approx. 70+ at HIGH, approx. 80+ at LOW) the music is interrupted (every second or shorter, it depends on volume). If I set a lower volume, everything is fine. It depends on the cable I connect to the iPhone, the stock W2 cable is the best of all 3 (the second is Penon USB-C to lightning (approx. 65+ on HIGH, approx. 72 + on LOW) and the third and worst is the Lotoo stock S1 cable (approx. 62 + on HIGH, approx. 67 + on LOW).
> On my MacBook, everything seems to be fine, nothing what I described is happened.
> ...



Same phone, no interruptions with Qobuz, Deezer, Amarra apps. What apps are you using?


----------



## Ales R

jsmiller58 said:


> Maybe power draw?  I have not received mine yet but I wonder if at high volumes the W2 tries to draw too much power from some devices...


Looks like it. Any other solution than lowering the volume?


----------



## Ales R (Mar 12, 2021)

JelStIy said:


> Same phone, no interruptions with Qobuz, Deezer, Amarra apps. What apps are you using?


Tidal on both devices (iP, Mac) and Solaris 2020 IEM.


----------



## FooFighter

Ales R said:


> Looks like it. Any other solution than lowering the volume?


Y Lightning adapter with extra power bank but am wondering if that is really the reason - see other posts from other users and myself


----------



## JelStIy

Ales R said:


> Tidal on both devices (iP, Mac) and Solaris 2020 IEM.


 Try another app with local files, or just YouTube to see if it’s app-dependent. And restart your phone.


----------



## FooFighter

just some idea: I sporadically get warning from IOS that I am hearing too long and too loud and IOS is stopping the music then - no joke, but this message is supposed to be there then out of Apple Health


----------



## Ales R

FooFighter said:


> Y Lightning adapter with extra power bank but am wondering if that is really the reason - see other posts from other users and myself


In any case, connected Apple magsafe charger did not solve the problem...


----------



## FooFighter

Ales R said:


> In any case, connected Apple magsafe charger did not solve the problem...


ok, then I think it's more software-related anyway. I remember such hick-ups only from Uapp on Android.
With S1 before firmware update with MQA files but for W2 these should look like normal Flac files


----------



## Ales R

JelStIy said:


> Try another app with local files, or just YouTube to see if it’s app-dependent. And restart your phone.


Apple Music, YouTube, restart phone, nothing did not solve the problem.


----------



## Ales R

Anyway, thanks guys...


----------



## FooFighter

Ales R said:


> Apple Music, YouTube, restart phone, nothing did not solve the problem.


Haven't tried myself but do you have Apple standard Camera Connection Kit adapter and attach W2 with USB from there?
Do you have another IPad or Android phone to verify there?


----------



## Ales R

FooFighter said:


> Haven't tried myself but do you have Apple standard Camera Connection Kit adapter and attach W2 with USB from there?
> Do you have another IPad or Android phone to verify there?


Unfortunately I have none of that. Anyway, on a Mac is everything fine.


----------



## musicday (Mar 12, 2021)

I am still hoping they will release a firmware update similar to S1 UAC1 mode support for Windows 7 computers.


----------



## Ales R

On my girlfriends iPhone 11 is the same problem.


----------



## zxc7777

Guys, hello. I've never been into "portable" hi-fi stuff, always used home DAC+AMP+Full-sized setup and for outdoors I've been using TWS. Today I've decided to try it and ordered W2, so now I'm looking for IEMs to match it. Is there any point in buying anything above 500-1000$ for W2 or it will not reveal their full potential? (Not planning on buying DAP for them anytime soon)


----------



## FooFighter (Mar 12, 2021)

Ales R said:


> On my girlfriends iPhone 11 is the same problem.


Though I'd personally switch to high gain + like level 40 instead of low gain with like 80 but anyway this sounds like an issue with your specific device imho as no iPhone W2-owner is encountering same behaviour so far...

Maybe first try refreshing firmware before asking your shop for a replacement.
Some firmware stuff was posted before in the thread...
@bluestorm1992 Guess it's time to link some support material to first page of this thread like current firmware and readme how to install it...


----------



## twister6

Ales R said:


> Guys, my W2 arrived an hour ago, hooray.
> First of all, the good news: no or negligible EMI at all (iPhone 12 Pro, wifi, cellular network), so twice hooray, I'm excited (with my iPhone, S1 and balanced 4.4 Penon cable it's a huge problem), buuuut ....
> Second, the bad news: at higher volumes (approx. 70+ at HIGH, approx. 80+ at LOW) the music is interrupted (every second or shorter, it depends on volume). If I set a lower volume, everything is fine. It depends on the cable I connect to the iPhone, the stock W2 cable is the best of all 3 (the second is Penon USB-C to lightning (approx. 65+ on HIGH, approx. 72 + on LOW) and the third and worst is the Lotoo stock S1 cable (approx. 62 + on HIGH, approx. 67 + on LOW).
> On my MacBook, everything seems to be fine, nothing what I described is happened.
> ...



When I asked Musicteck about the reason behind switching from black to white cables, they got the answer from L&P that apparently cable was updated per "when paired with earphones with an impedance of 32 ohms or more, even if connecting to iPhone or other smartphones with power supply restrictions, the W2 can still reach its maximum volume without breaking the sound. This makes the W2 one of the few DAC-AMP dongles that can achieve maximum drivability on almost any Android/iOS device."

I'm not iPhone owner, but it appears to be some power supply restrictions related to this phone, thus when listening at higher volume you will have to use the included cable for the best performance.  I did try W2 with Lotoo S1 cable, no issues, but I was listening to IEMs that don't require volume to be pushed hard.


----------



## musicday

zxc7777 said:


> Guys, hello. I've never been into "portable" hi-fi stuff, always used home DAC+AMP+Full-sized setup and for outdoors I've been using TWS. Today I've decided to try it and ordered W2, so now I'm looking for IEMs to match it. Is there any point in buying anything above 500-1000$ for W2 or it will not reveal their full potential? (Not planning on buying DAP for them anytime soon)


Sure, if you can afford buy a higher end IEM,  Empire Ears, etc.


----------



## jeffhawke

zxc7777 said:


> Guys, hello. I've never been into "portable" hi-fi stuff, always used home DAC+AMP+Full-sized setup and for outdoors I've been using TWS. Today I've decided to try it and ordered W2, so now I'm looking for IEMs to match it. Is there any point in buying anything above 500-1000$ for W2 or it will not reveal their full potential? (Not planning on buying DAP for them anytime soon)


I personally don't think there's any point buying iems much above $1k regardless...


----------



## bluestorm1992

FooFighter said:


> Though I'd personally switch to high gain + like level 40 instead of low gain with like 80 but anyway this sounds like an issue with your specific device imho as no iPhone W2-owner is encountering same behaviour so far...
> 
> Maybe first try refreshing firmware before asking your shop for a replacement.
> Some firmware stuff was posted before in the thread...
> @bluestorm1992 Guess it's time to link some support material to first page of this thread like current firmware and readme how to install it...


All those read.me files are in Chinese, but I guess I can link some FW driver files.


----------



## FooFighter

bluestorm1992 said:


> All those read.me files are in Chinese, but I guess I can link some FW driver files.



Maybe we can Google translate / deepl-translate the most essential stuff  after you linked the Chinese stuff.

@HiFyAK2020 topic for your manufacturer contact. Most essential support doc must be in English too!


----------



## Ales R

twister6 said:


> When I asked Musicteck about the reason behind switching from black to white cables, they got the answer from L&P that apparently cable was updated per "when paired with earphones with an impedance of 32 ohms or more, even if connecting to iPhone or other smartphones with power supply restrictions, the W2 can still reach its maximum volume without breaking the sound. This makes the W2 one of the few DAC-AMP dongles that can achieve maximum drivability on almost any Android/iOS device."
> 
> I'm not iPhone owner, but it appears to be some power supply restrictions related to this phone, thus when listening at higher volume you will have to use the included cable for the best performance.  I did try W2 with Lotoo S1 cable, no issues, but I was listening to IEMs that don't require volume to be pushed hard.


Looks like it... 
My Solaris 2020 Impedance is 15.5 Ohms @ 1kHz. 
But even with the stock W2 white cable and my iPhone it doesn't work as it should.


----------



## FooFighter (Mar 12, 2021)

hmm, I really don't know, though I don't like the sound tuning then this dongle can drive Full Size cans with higher impedance without any problem.
I am currently running Tidal with 87 balanced on my Full Size Denons on Low Gain and it's so loud that it works like a small loudspeaker...
no other iPhone owner even with same iPhone model is having same issues.
this is not a general issue if you ask me.
Either
a.) firmware related -> reflash
b.) specific device failure -> replace
c.) Iphone lightning port issue -> I don't think that is the reason as Ales R tried with 2 different iPhones


----------



## bluestorm1992

Yeah I think you should contact your dealer and see how they respond.


----------



## FooFighter (Mar 12, 2021)

@Ales R am sorry for your stuttering issue, how do you like SQ though W2 with Solaris as I was always looking at these IEMs too before?
I have asked myself if these may be a bit less in your face than my Andro Golds?
Do you also find them much clearer with bigger stage and better layering compared to S1?
How do the Xelentos sound?


----------



## Ales R (Mar 12, 2021)

bluestorm1992 said:


> Yeah I think you should contact your dealer and see how they respond.


Yes, I wrote to Musicteck...

Edit: Andrew send my problem to some guy from L&P, we will see...


----------



## FooFighter

Has anyone looked into connecting  the spdif port?
There was no 3,5mm to optical adapter included in the package or have I missed something?
Any recommendations for compatible adapters?


----------



## bluestorm1992 (Mar 12, 2021)

FooFighter said:


> Has anyone looked into connecting  the spdif port?
> There was no 3,5mm to optical adapter included in the package or have I missed something?
> Any recommendations for compatible adapters?


This one? I know that Fiio used to make such kind of cables called L21.

Edit: I just searched for “3.5 to coax cable” in Amazon and got bunch of results. Not sure which will work best though.


----------



## Ales R

FooFighter said:


> @Ales R am sorry for your stuttering issue, how do you like SQ though W2 with Solaris as I was always looking at these IEMs too before?
> I have asked myself if these may be a bit less in your face than my Andro Golds?
> Do you also find them much clearer with bigger stage and better layering compared to S1?
> How do the Xelentos sound?


I have only S1 to compare with W2, but in addition to the stuttering issue is W2 in all way better than S1 (I miss only MQA, master tracks on Tidal are with S1 comparable or even better). W2 little bit bigger stage, blacker background (totally no hiss, first time), better separation with my Solaris and for me crucial thing: no EMI   , hooray.


----------



## twister6

FooFighter said:


> Has anyone looked into connecting  the spdif port?
> There was no 3,5mm to optical adapter included in the package or have I missed something?
> Any recommendations for compatible adapters?



that spdif output is not optical, it is coax/electrical.  I don't even think any dap vendors, except for A&K and Cowon, feature optical spdif anymore.


----------



## FooFighter (Mar 12, 2021)

twister6 said:


> that spdif output is not optical, it is coax/electrical.  I don't even think any dap vendors, except for A&K and Cowon, feature optical spdif anymore.


OK, I knew it from initial Ifi micro idsd, not sure if their current models still support it...
Unfortunately my Sennheiser Ambeo   soundbar only supports SPDIF optical in.
All DAPs I had only support coax out but no Coax in.
So that seems to qualify only for hifi desktop rig to be connected unfortunately... 
Thx for heads up!


----------



## Strifeff7

Gus141 said:


> I’ve been listening to the W2 all day [thanks MusicTeck] and trying out all the settings with my main IEMs and headphones: Sony IER-Z1R, MDR-Z1R, and MDR-1A.
> 
> If you have any of those and wanted to try some different settings, this is what sounds best to me:
> 
> ...


hello,
is there any sound different if connected with PC/desktop vs android phone ?


----------



## eloelo

I also do wonder about sound difference between PC and phone, since my S1 sounds different between both


----------



## musicday

Strifeff7 said:


> hello,
> is there any sound different if connected with PC/desktop vs android phone ?


S1 sounds better and fuller when connected to pc Vs android phone. I see no reason why the W2 won't do the same.
Doesn't work with my Windows 7 so I can't test. Sorry.


----------



## HiFyAK2020

bluestorm1992 said:


> They are quite responsive with the WeChat rep; always answer my question within 2 days the latest. Do you want me to share the name card with you?


Same for me - i am in contact with them and had no problem to get an answer within 24 h. I do though think that they are very busy with the launch of the W2. I assume they have a lot of demande - already MusicTeck must have been under water in the last few days to fill in all the shipments (which they did) knowing that everybody is already biting his fingernails to get his W2... And I think that their Chinese, Taiwanese, Korean and so forth customer base is also on full gear.
So be a bit gentle with them. They are still a small company and we can't always expect to be treated by everybody as VIP - like all OUR needs come first and the rest later. So bluestorm 1992 seems also to have good relationship with them and can help


----------



## HiFyAK2020

FooFighter said:


> just some idea: I sporadically get warning from IOS that I am hearing too long and too loud and IOS is stopping the music then - no joke, but this message is supposed to be there then out of Apple Health


that also exists on Android phones and it is absolutely disgusting - how can an app in IOS or Android kind of lecture us as to how loud we listen to music ? it's not just a warning message on the screen - they simply turn off the music !!! I found a way to switch this "feature" off in Android, since I got really annoyed...


----------



## HiFyAK2020

jeffhawke said:


> I personally don't think there's any point buying iems much above $1k regardless...


wrong - there is a very good point in doing so - SOUND QUALITY


----------



## HiFyAK2020

Not much time yet to play with W1 vs W2 but one thing I already noticed is that W2 has more refinement and more details to present. What is intersting is that my Huawei P30 pro with the Poweramp App installed has a several output modes. The standard is OpenSL ES Output which is 16 bit 48Khz but there is also a choice called OpenSL ES Hi-Res Output with Experimental native 24+ bit 96/192+ KHz USB DAC and with W1 the sound was sometimes a little bit distorted, but when I used this output setting but with W2 it is razor sharp and clear. 
I noticed also a bit more punch in the W2 and about the cable: I am a bit concerned about damaging the USB-C plug in my Smartphone (the older mini USB plug broke easily) so i got a USB-C male to male cable from Ugreen which is 40 cm long and has one one side a 90 degrees angle connector which is plugged into the Smartphone.
The sound quality and loudness is the same as the small white cable that comes with W2. As the Ugreen cable is longer - it is much easier to take the W2 and program it while the phone stays on a solid surface.
So you do not need to just rely on the white cable.


----------



## W1ll1eTheP1mp

Anyone tried W2 with PC yet? and/or with Roon?


----------



## Niyologist

Any cables Type C cables that are perfect for the W2? Like a short Type C male to male?


----------



## HiFyAK2020

Niyologist said:


> Any cables Type C cables that are perfect for the W2? Like a short Type C male to male?


I just wrote one above - ugreen


----------



## FooFighter (Mar 12, 2021)

W1ll1eTheP1mp said:


> Anyone tried W2 with PC yet? and/or with Roon?


not PC, ony MacBook Pro



Amazon Music HD 24bit/48khz
Low Gain, Tone2, Filter: Fast
Andromeda Gold
On MacOS vs iPhone W2 seems to be not louder but a tad more distinct, finer, more transparent, difference not night and day but audible when doing direct A-B, definitely much closer to each other than S1 imho

In general I have to say that I am listening much more to more fine music like Jazz, classical music and Singer-Songwriter songs with W2 as it brings out the details and fine quality of music out.
When connected to my MacBook I also have the feeling I am not making a very big compromise in comparison to my TOTL DAP.
And that is meaning something!


----------



## twister6

Ales R said:


> Guys, my W2 arrived an hour ago, hooray.
> First of all, the good news: no or negligible EMI at all (iPhone 12 Pro, wifi, cellular network), so twice hooray, I'm excited (with my iPhone, S1 and balanced 4.4 Penon cable it's a huge problem), buuuut ....
> Second, the bad news: at higher volumes (approx. 70+ at HIGH, approx. 80+ at LOW) the music is interrupted (every second or shorter, it depends on volume). If I set a lower volume, everything is fine. It depends on the cable I connect to the iPhone, the stock W2 cable is the best of all 3 (the second is Penon USB-C to lightning (approx. 65+ on HIGH, approx. 72 + on LOW) and the third and worst is the Lotoo stock S1 cable (approx. 62 + on HIGH, approx. 67 + on LOW).
> On my MacBook, everything seems to be fine, nothing what I described is happened.
> ...



OK, borrowed my daughters iPhone 11, the same setup as yours with W2 and Solaris 2020, balanced terminated.  I don't use iPhone and not sure if there are settings I need to tweak in there, but I had to set the phone volume very low and had to turn down W2 volume to around 36 with Solaris because it was already very loud.  When turning it up to over 70, I did hear the volume stuttering.  I also tested it with a few other IEMs, and hear the same.  Testing these on my Galaxy phone, I can go up to 80 without a problem.  I think this could be phone related.  Also, I connected it to my Win10 laptop, and with Solaris 2020 in high gain on W2 going over 35 is already loud enough, but I did push it over 70 (with iems out of my ears) and there was no stuttering.

So could be an issue related to iPhone and power supply restriction since at high gain and 70% of volume W2 will be drawing more current.  Will wait what you hear back from L&P.


----------



## FooFighter (Mar 12, 2021)

twister6 said:


> OK, borrowed my daughters iPhone 11, the same setup as yours with W2 and Solaris 2020, balanced terminated.  I don't use iPhone and not sure if there are settings I need to tweak in there, but I had to set the phone volume very low and had to turn down W2 volume to around 36 with Solaris because it was already very loud.  When turning it up to over 70, I did hear the volume stuttering.  I also tested it with a few other IEMs, and hear the same.  Testing these on my Galaxy phone, I can go up to 80 without a problem.  I think this could be phone related.  Also, I connected it to my Win10 laptop, and with Solaris 2020 in high gain on W2 going over 35 is already loud enough, but I did push it over 70 (with iems out of my ears) and there was no stuttering.
> 
> So could be an issue related to iPhone and power supply restriction since at high gain and 70% of volume W2 will be drawing more current.  Will wait what you hear back from L&P.


Really interesting, iPhone 11 Pro, no stuttering with volume over 80 (not on my ears as this would kill them) and not connected to Andros as this could kill them too.

Edit: I can reproduce it: It'S related to the Andros!
Clipping is happening with mine with volume over 70 running balanced on low Gain - don't forget my Golds have 7 Ohm, so they are even louder than Solaris at that level!
But really, who is listening that loud? And human will have definitely hearing damage after only seconds!
I guess that's related to Andromedas behaviour on high volume?
Clipping not happening with my Full Size cans!
@Ales R
Edit: Clipping not happening on MacOS with high volume with my Andros.
So with very high volume (which I will never in my live use) it's clipping on IOS with sensitive IEMs as it seems


----------



## JelStIy

FooFighter said:


> Really interesting, iPhone 11 Pro, no stuttering with volume over 80 (not on my ears as this would kill them) and not connected to Andros as this could kill them too.
> 
> Edit: I can reproduce it: It'S related to the Andros!
> Clipping is happening with mine with volume over 70 running balanced on low Gain - don't forget my Golds have 7 Ohm, so they are even louder than Solaris at that level!
> ...


My tests with an iPhone 12 Pro were done with headphones rather than IEMs -- no stuttering up to the highest volume.


----------



## Ales R (Mar 12, 2021)

twister6 said:


> OK, borrowed my daughters iPhone 11, the same setup as yours with W2 and Solaris 2020, balanced terminated.  I don't use iPhone and not sure if there are settings I need to tweak in there, but I had to set the phone volume very low and had to turn down W2 volume to around 36 with Solaris because it was already very loud.  When turning it up to over 70, I did hear the volume stuttering.  I also tested it with a few other IEMs, and hear the same.  Testing these on my Galaxy phone, I can go up to 80 without a problem.  I think this could be phone related.  Also, I connected it to my Win10 laptop, and with Solaris 2020 in high gain on W2 going over 35 is already loud enough, but I did push it over 70 (with iems out of my ears) and there was no stuttering.
> 
> So could be an issue related to iPhone and power supply restriction since at high gain and 70% of volume W2 will be drawing more current.  Will wait what you hear back from L&P.


Thanks a lot for your info and test, it calmed me a little bit, we'll see what the guy from L&P says, but as it seems iPhone power supply restriction is the true reason...


----------



## BadgerRivFan

Just received my W2 this afternoon.

Been listening to Qobuz and Tidal with the W2 connected to my iPod Touch via the Lootoo S1 lightning cable.  FiiO FH7 iems, 4.4 balanced connection.

Wow!  Sounds every bit as good as my HiBy R6 2020.  I haven’t even bothered to mess with any of the filter settings.  

For those who are worried about the lack of MQA, don’t give it a second thought as Tidal Hi-Fi sounds awesome. I did not expect this little dongle to sound this good.

With a little BlueTac this makes a killer lightweight/portable stack...


----------



## Strifeff7 (Mar 16, 2021)

BadgerRivFan said:


> Just received my W2 this afternoon.
> 
> Been listening to Qobuz and Tidal with the W2 connected to my iPod Touch via the Lootoo S1 lightning cable.  FiiO FH7 iems, 4.4 balanced connection.
> 
> ...


this...


----------



## Niyologist

Strifeff7 said:


> these...


Yes! I need this!


----------



## BadgerRivFan

Strifeff7 said:


> these...


Do they make one with a lightning connector?  If so, care to share a link? 🙂


----------



## snowy8171

BadgerRivFan said:


> Just received my W2 this afternoon.
> 
> Been listening to Qobuz and Tidal with the W2 connected to my iPod Touch via the Lootoo S1 lightning cable.  FiiO FH7 iems, 4.4 balanced connection.
> 
> ...


what is the bitrate you can get when streaming tidal?  tidal app or uapp? that was the one thing i was wondering since i do listen to tidal through uapp a lot


----------



## FooFighter (Mar 12, 2021)

For own files I can recommend Neutron on IPhone.
Connected via UPNP to Macbook library, upsampling 16/44 to 32/176khz

Haven't measured but to my feeling W2 drinks less battery than S1...

It's awesome to control volume with small steps and skip tracks with Apple Watch!
That fine granularity is better in Neutron than in the Native player Apps plus over sampling paired with NOS filter on W2, very good equalizer, etc, stunning SQ with hires files, transparent, stage, quality bass, not so much in your face as I felt at first with some tracks in native Player Apps 
guess I will get rid of S1...


----------



## BadgerRivFan

snowy8171 said:


> what is the bitrate you can get when streaming tidal?  tidal app or uapp? that was the one thing i was wondering since i do listen to tidal through uapp a lot


32 bit / 44.1 kHz using the Tidal native app.  UAPP is Android only, so I don’t have it on any of my iOS devices.  One of the benefits of Apple is their devices pass through the digital signal bit perfect, so there really isn’t a need to use an app like UAPP unless you want to use EQ I suppose.

The W2 is upsampling the signal to 32 bit which I suppose you can change in the settings if you want.  It sounds really really good to me just leaving everything in the default settings though.

Even listening to lower quality internet radio streams sounds terrific.

The only negative is the power drain on the iPod Touch battery (which is no real surprise) but the battery in this device is known to be pretty lousy.


----------



## musicday

Strifeff7 said:


> these...


Any link for that? Looks nice.


----------



## romekbono

FooFighter said:


> While I think SR25 is a great player I had to send it back because it had too high output impedance on my Andro Golds making them lack bass and body.
> With W2 that's not the case.
> It has the   clarity I was missing on the S1 while not lacking the bass and body.
> Tuning as mentioned is indeed forward into your face, that can be good or bad depending on the song or your liking.
> ...


Hey FooFighter,

How would you compare the W2 with the A&K SR25 ?? It seems that this W2 has been compared to the SR25 but what is your real opinion about that ??
 if I had opportunity to buy one of this item.. which one would you advice me. can you help


----------



## FooFighter

romekbono said:


> Hey FooFighter,
> 
> How would you compare the W2 with the A&K SR25 ?? It seems that this W2 has been compared to the SR25 but what is your real opinion about that ??
> if I had opportunity to buy one of this item.. which one would you advice me. can you help


Hi 
I had the SR25 for only a few hours and returned it because of missing bass and body paired with my low impedance Andromeda Gold.
That doesn't mean it sounds bad with different gear.
So I can only advice you with this specific pairing.
SR25 is a bit quirky installing extra apps as you need to do that through A&K app on PC/Mag and not directly on the player.
If you are looking to play with Full Size Cans W2 can be a hit and miss.
Here it's  the opposite to what I wrote before with SR25.
On my Denons W2 is detailed and with good stage but too lean and missing the Denons superior bass qualities...


----------



## romekbono

Many thanks for your advice.

I am looking for something punchy with bass .... So I supposed I should pair my Dunu SA6 dk2001 with W2 instead of a SR25


----------



## FooFighter (Mar 12, 2021)

romekbono said:


> Many thanks for your advice.
> 
> I am looking for something punchy with bass .... So I supposed I should pair my Dunu SA6 dk2001 with W2 instead of a SR25


@WB79  told it's a good combo at least. But I cannot personally judge that specific pairing.


----------



## romekbono

FooFighter said:


> @WB79  told it's a good combo at least. But I cannot personally judge that specify pairing.


Yeap !!!

I am in contact with him already   
We are in touch via the Discord of Pierre Alexandre, PA for the "intime" if you don't know him yet, here is one of his videos :


----------



## Niyologist

I got a shipping confirmation. I'm getting my W2 tomorrow. Wow! So soon!?


----------



## Cat Music

Could someone compare the w2 vs dx300 in sound quality? my curiosity goes towards pairing with iems


----------



## FooFighter

Cat Music said:


> Could someone compare the w2 vs dx300 in sound quality? my curiosity goes towards pairing with iems


What is the iem pairing?
Don't forget DX300 is a flagship DAP and amp implementation besides DAC also plays a role. 
With my 7 Ohm Andromeda Gold I would give the W2 the medal as I found DX300 too blown in midbass and having audible hissing when no music was playing but I returned DX300 after 2 weeks so it wasn't completely burned in?
On my Full sized cans DX300 wins without question.


----------



## HiFiHawaii808

BadgerRivFan said:


> Just received my W2 this afternoon.
> 
> Been listening to Qobuz and Tidal with the W2 connected to my iPod Touch via the Lootoo S1 lightning cable.  FiiO FH7 iems, 4.4 balanced connection.
> 
> ...


Just wait until you pair the W2 with a C9.   I wouldn't be surprised if it outperforms many TOTL DAPs.


----------



## FooFighter

HiFiHawaii808 said:


> Just wait until you pair the W2 with a C9.   I wouldn't be surprised if it outperforms many TOTL DAPs.


Definitively post here if you should test that in future!


----------



## BadgerRivFan

HiFiHawaii808 said:


> Just wait until you pair the W2 with a C9.   I wouldn't be surprised if it outperforms many TOTL DAPs.


Can you tell me what a C9 is?


----------



## Niyologist

BadgerRivFan said:


> Can you tell me what a C9 is?



Cayin C9


----------



## BadgerRivFan

Niyologist said:


> Cayin C9


Thanks!  Will check it out.


----------



## jeffhawke

HiFyAK2020 said:


> wrong - there is a very good point in doing so - SOUND QUALITY


I honestly didn’t find a discernible difference in sq between my InEars PP-8 ($1150) and VE Erlkonig ($4500) when I tried them and compared them.


----------



## koledoff1986

Guys, can anyone compare W2 to hiby R6 pro? Owned this player, I did not like it on sound.


----------



## W1ll1eTheP1mp

jeffhawke said:


> I honestly didn’t find a discernible difference in sq between my InEars PP-8 ($1150) and VE Erlkonig ($4500) when I tried them and compared them.


Hey! How will you rate the SQ on your LG Vs the other portable dac/amp you have? (No DAPs)


----------



## jeffhawke

W1ll1eTheP1mp said:


> Hey! How will you rate the SQ on your LG Vs the other portable dac/amp you have? (No DAPs)


I get the best result by connecting my V30's line out (headphone output), to an external amp, such as iFi's xCAN. This is because the V30 has an excellent DAC section which is not matched by the amp section,  definitely not up to par, imo.


----------



## HiFyAK2020

FooFighter said:


> not PC, ony MacBook Pro
> 
> Amazon Music HD 24bit/48khz
> Low Gain, Tone2, Filter: Fast
> ...


that is how i experience the W2 as well. And i also do listen more to "fine (?)" music like jazz and classical music. But I also listen to Reggae and Spanish Flamenco/Latin Music and boy - that is when the party (in the head of course due to Covid) starts...


----------



## HiFyAK2020

Strifeff7 said:


> these...


b.t.w. thanks - i order those and should now receive within days...


----------



## HiFyAK2020

romekbono said:


> Yeap !!!
> 
> I am in contact with him already
> We are in touch via the Discord of Pierre Alexandre, PA for the "intime" if you don't know him yet, here is one of his videos :



Gosh, he has a lot to say - and you listen to French ? anyway - another Chinese company that produces very good value for money, if I understand his comments correctly.


----------



## HiFyAK2020

jeffhawke said:


> I honestly didn’t find a discernible difference in sq between my InEars PP-8 ($1150) and VE Erlkonig ($4500) when I tried them and compared them.


that is good for YOU in fact - so your ears don't hear the difference - you are BLESSED ! I do hear differences between different IEM's and as frustrating as it is- the expensive ones often really sound better in my ears. It is not a perception - i really can sadly hear the difference. If you don't hear the difference you don't need to bother to spend so much money - so 1:0 for you !
It's like food - some taste it and some don't ... nobody can argue on that level really


----------



## Sound Eq

Strifeff7 said:


> these...


hi is there one for ios, any links


----------



## FooFighter (Mar 13, 2021)

What I believe @jeffhawke wants to say is that he couldn't detect differences when paired to W2 but could hear with other sources.
What I think is often forgotten is the DAC/DAP synergy with IEMs / headphones with factors like impedances etc 
I realized it now several times with my Andros that otherwise good rated players sounded off for me such as DX300 which were excellent with my full size Denons.
In fact I also see a relationship to amp implementation and not only DAC section.
Amp section is hard to minimize in such small dongles to keep up with bigger DAPs.
So that might be a bottleneck for some IEM pairings, for sure it will be for full size gear.
See also reference to pairing with C9 high end Amp. 
Why some might ask why pairing a 300 bucks dongle to a 2000 bucks amp, if that really works and scales like 75% of full size DAPs, that will be one of the best absolute high end mobile solutions even for full size gear...
Coming back to W2 alone, I find it excellent with my Andros.


----------



## musicday

W2 is no doubt the very best usb DAC dongle, but we need support for Windows 7.


----------



## Niyologist

koledoff1986 said:


> Guys, can anyone compare W2 to hiby R6 pro? Owned this player, I did not like it on sound.



I will compare them very soon. Once I get the W2.


----------



## koledoff1986

Niyologist said:


> I will compare them very soon. Once I get the W2.


Please don't forget to repost me 🥳🤝


----------



## Niyologist

koledoff1986 said:


> Please don't forget to repost me 🥳🤝



I'll remember. 😀


----------



## jeffhawke

HiFyAK2020 said:


> that is good for YOU in fact - so your ears don't hear the difference - you are BLESSED ! I do hear differences between different IEM's and as frustrating as it is- the expensive ones often really sound better in my ears. It is not a perception - i really can sadly hear the difference. If you don't hear the difference you don't need to bother to spend so much money - so 1:0 for you !
> It's like food - some taste it and some don't ... nobody can argue on that level really


@crinacle appears to be just as blessed as I am https://crinacle.com/rankings/headphones/


----------



## jeffhawke (Mar 13, 2021)

FooFighter said:


> What I believe @jeffhawke wants to say is that he couldn't detect differences when paired to W2 but could hear with other sources.
> What I think is often forgotten is the DAC/DAP synergy with IEMs / headphones with factors like impedances etc
> I realized it now several times with my Andros that otherwise good rated players sounded off for me such as DX300 which were excellent with my full size Denons.
> In fact I also see a relationship to amp implementation and not only DAC section.
> ...


Thanks pal, but in fact I don't own the W2 (yet), I was pairing them with my LPGT


----------



## romekbono

HiFyAK2020 said:


> Gosh, he has a lot to say - and you listen to French ? anyway - another Chinese company that produces very good value for money, if I understand his comments correctly.


Yes I listen in French cause I am french lol but living in Poland...
PA has a lot of good advices and the Discord is quite active


----------



## Ales R

What W2 settings do you use to listen to EDM (if any of you are listening) with your IEMs? For my ears sounds good EQ: normal, FLT: LL fast, Tune: 02


----------



## FooFighter

jeffhawke said:


> Thanks pal, but in fact I don't own the W2 (yet), I was pairing them with my LPGT


Lotoo Paw Gold Touch?
Omg, that's supposed to be one of the best DAPs on the market SQ wise.
If you should decide to go for W2 let us know your opinion how much such a DAP scales with your IEM in comparison to W2.
E.g I hear more air and dynamics, even bigger stage and holografy with my DX220 max compared to W2 but that's a brick with the weight of a desktop device. Nothing for on the go.
Besides different DAC chips I believe the class A amp implementation on DX220 Max is responsible for that difference even audible for IEMs and not only full size gear. 
If anyone in this thread is having a nice headphone amp I am very interested in how W2 scales  when connected through balanced out...


----------



## jeffhawke (Mar 13, 2021)

FooFighter said:


> Lotoo Paw Gold Touch?
> Omg, that's supposed to be one of the best DAPs on the market SQ wise.
> If you should decide to go for W2 let us know your opinion how much such a DAP scales with your IEM in comparison to W2.
> E.g I hear more air and dynamics, even bigger stage and holografy with my DX220 max compared to W2 but that's a brick with the weight of a desktop device. Nothing for on the go.
> ...


Yes, the LPGT is a great DAP in terms of sound quality, power, and ticks many of the right boxes. However, when it comes to sheer mobility I'd like to have something light and versatile to carry around where I can also use Tidal or Qobuz, and that's why I am looking at the W2. I have an LG V30, which has an excellent DAC and system chip, but seriously lacks slam, so I'm hoping that a W2 would overcome these shortfalls whereby I would use the V30 as pure transport and streamer, even without Wi-Fi.


----------



## FooFighter (Mar 13, 2021)

jeffhawke said:


> Yes, the LPGT is a great DAP in terms of sound quality, power, and ticks many of the right boxes. However, when it comes to sheer mobility I'd like to have something light and versatile to carry around where I can also use Tidal or Qobuz, and that's why I am looking at the W2. I have an LG V30, which has an excellent DAC and system chip, but seriously lacks slam, so I'm hoping that a W2 would overcome these shortfalls whereby I would use the V30 as pure transport and streamer, even without Wi-Fi.


well I cannot really comment on your IEMs as I only have the Andro Golds but just listening to Tidal on Uapp and Tidal native app on my Motorola Android phone.
That's honestly even more transparent than iPhone with nice stage and holography, bass is hitting hard with the right tracks.
Just listening to some rap and RnB just for the sake of it and it can hit hard and dry, bass is not muddy but defined , vs more veiled, less holography and hitting more wet with S1


----------



## FooFighter (Mar 13, 2021)

Best SQ setup for me so far using UApp for Rock and Heavy Metal on Tidal:
- upsampling everything to maximum bit rate 
- settings:
EQ: Normal 
Filter: NOS 
Tone: 2, if presentation, voices getting too striking: 1


----------



## Gus141

Ales R said:


> What W2 settings do you use to listen to EDM (if any of you are listening) with your IEMs? For my ears sounds good EQ: normal, FLT: LL fast, Tune: 02


I love EDM. So for my gear, these are my settings on the W2 for EDM: (EQ:Normal and 4.4mm for all):
IER-Z1R: Gain: High; FLT: Fast; Tune: 02
MDR-1A: Gain: Low; FLT: Fast; Tune: 02
IER-M9: Gain: High; FLT: LL Fast; Tune: 02
MDR-Z1R: Gain: High; FLT: LL Fast; Tune: 01

The filters on the W2 make bigger changes than on other gear I have (based on AKM and ESS chips). So I really have to listen closely and match the filter with the IEM/phones I’m using. For my IER-M9 I like the LL Fast filter, like you mentioned: it brings more  bass to those BA IEMs. So yes, your settings seem great for EDM if your IEMs are BA (balanced armature) based. For my dynamic driver/hybrid IEMS and efficient dynamic-driver cans (IER-Z1R, MDR-1A) I find the LL Fast Filter is too boomy in the bass region, so I prefer the “Fast” filter. 

I like Tune 02 with all my IEMs/cans except the MDR-Z1R (Tone 01 tames a treble problem I hear on the MDR-Z1R): I have a love/hate relationship with the MDR-Z1R cans. When I can dial them in correctly with EQ/filter-settings they are the best thing I own, so with the W2, the Tone 01 setting works best with them, and an “LL Fast” filter adds bass deepness (due to the reduced pre-ringing, but added post-ringing/reverb effect).

In summary, I find if your phones are thin sounding, FLT: LL Fast will help; if your phones are harsh in the upper treble or have sibilant female vocals, Tone 01 will help. Otherwise, I find the best setup to be FLT: Fast, Tone 02.

Hope that helps. Cheers


----------



## Gus141 (Mar 13, 2021)

Obviously, a big caveat to the above comment, is the source you are using: some sources can really color the sound so the W2 settings need to be balanced with that.

For reference, my recommendations are based on my source being an iPad Pro 12.9” 2020 with the TIDAL and Qobuz native apps.


----------



## KuroKitsu

Curious if W2 owners find as a neutral or a warmer musical source.

I need something for my laptop to use when I can't use the RME in the den.


----------



## chaiyuta

chaiyuta said:


> Comparing between connect to desktop pc (not notebook) and typical mobile devices (iPad, iPhone, Samsung phone, etc.), Does W2 have noticeably better SQ?


Could any W2 ower answer my question, please?


----------



## W1ll1eTheP1mp

Have anyone tried the W2 with 64 Audio U12t?


----------



## W1ll1eTheP1mp

jeffhawke said:


> I get the best result by connecting my V30's line out (headphone output), to an external amp, such as iFi's xCAN. This is because the V30 has an excellent DAC section which is not matched by the amp section,  definitely not up to par, imo.


I meant without connecting it to V30. I own only a V40 now sourcewise. This doesnt work very good with Roon cause of the Android OS mixer issues. . (love Roon though 🙂). So i need a separate dac amp even if i have the LG V40. Therefore i wonder how the different dac/amps you have owned/tried compare to LG V30. 

LG V series is so good that i prob never need s DAP as long as i have this phone🙂


----------



## jeffhawke

W1ll1eTheP1mp said:


> LG V series is so good that i prob never need s DAP as long as i have this phone


You're probably right on this. I only use Roon on my desktop setup, never tried it on the V30. The LG V series has an excellent dac, so all one could add to it is a top level portable amp. On the other hand, a super portable, high quality device such as the W2 might provide the best compromise between sound quality and convenience when paired to an excellent transport/streamer such as a V-series smartphone.


----------



## W1ll1eTheP1mp

jeffhawke said:


> UYou're probably right on this. I only use Roon on my desktop setup, never tried it on the V30. The LG V series has an excellent dac, so all one could add to it is a top level portable amp. On the other hand, a super portable, high quality device such as the W2 might provide the best compromise between sound quality and convenience when paired to an excellent transport/streamer such as a V-series smartphone.


LG With roon is far from optimal cause of Android downscaling/upscaling to 16 bit/ 48khz. Therefore I need a seperate dac amp and wonder how your dac/amps like micro bl etc is compared to lgv30.?


----------



## W1ll1eTheP1mp

Has anyone seen any reviews of w2 the last week? China?


----------



## jeffhawke

W1ll1eTheP1mp said:


> LG With roon is far from optimal cause of Android downscaling/upscaling to 16 bit/ 48khz. Therefore I need a seperate dac amp and wonder how your dac/amps like micro bl etc is compared to lgv30.?


iFi micro BL is a truly excellent and very versatile dac/amp, and hugely powerful. Good companion for the V30, albeit somewhat bulky. That's why for truly portable use I prefer to use the xCAN as amp, which has also a balanced 2.5mm output.


----------



## BadgerRivFan

Just to comment on using Roon with the W2... If you are using an iOS device (iPhone, iPad, iPod Touch, etc.) as the Roon endpoint you do not have the android mixer downsampling issue.

I’ve been using Roon’s DSP to upsample 44.1 kHz to 176.4 kHz, which the W2 then ups to 32 bit, and the sound for something like an internet radio station streaming at an original source rate of MP3 128kbps is simply excellent.  To my ears it sounds the best that I have heard it.

I’m probably breaking all of the DSP “rules” by doing this lol, but I don’t care!


----------



## iFi audio

FooFighter said:


> OK, I knew it from initial Ifi micro idsd, not sure if their current models still support it...



Most of them do


----------



## iFi audio

jeffhawke said:


> iFi micro BL is a truly excellent and very versatile dac/amp, and hugely powerful. Good companion for the V30, albeit somewhat bulky. That's why for truly portable use I prefer to use the xCAN as amp, which has also a balanced 2.5mm output.



Thanks and enjoy 

And yes, xCAN is truly portable and micro iDSD BL is transportable, so less convenient on the go.

EDIT: oops, double post, sorry!


----------



## KowalskiFUT

Just bought S1, but it is great to see small DAC/Amp market developing. For all of us who don't want DAP, these are excellent and cheaper alternative. W2 looks great, but S1 sounds very good, is cheaper, and I just trust and support Lotoo as a company. W2 has a lot of power for a small device, that is great factor.


----------



## musicday

KowalskiFUT said:


> Just bought S1, but it is great to see small DAC/Amp market developing. For all of us who don't want DAP, these are excellent and cheaper alternative. W2 looks great, but S1 sounds very good, is cheaper, and I just trust and support Lotoo as a company. W2 has a lot of power for a small device, that is great factor.


I like too Lotoo as s company, but the W2 has more then just more power. It's sound it is a different level competing with portable music players that cost 4 times more


----------



## KowalskiFUT

musicday said:


> I like too Lotoo as s company, but the W2 has more then just more power. It's sound it is a different level competing with portable music players that cost 4 times more


Don't get me wrong, but I have heard famous sentence "It sounds x times better than y times more expensive equipment" million times, so I don't trust those concepts anymore. I believe it sounds very good though.


----------



## musicday

KowalskiFUT said:


> Don't get me wrong, but I have heard famous sentence "It sounds x times better than y times more expensive equipment" million times, so I don't trust those concepts anymore. I believe it sounds very good though.


I agree, but for it's size and price it sounds better, " more expensive ".


----------



## bluestorm1992

KowalskiFUT said:


> Don't get me wrong, but I have heard famous sentence "It sounds x times better than y times more expensive equipment" million times, so I don't trust those concepts anymore. I believe it sounds very good though.


If you can consider it as a trimmed-down DAP without the need for a screen, a circuit  to support a full OS, and independent power supply, then perhaps it is not too surprising that it can compete with more expensive DAPs. Plus, W2 itself is not cheap.


----------



## Niyologist

I got this for my W2.


----------



## HiFyAK2020

musicday said:


> I like too Lotoo as s company, but the W2 has more then just more power. It's sound it is a different level competing with portable music players that cost 4 times more


different in terms of better or worse ?


----------



## W1ll1eTheP1mp

BadgerRivFan said:


> Just to comment on using Roon with the W2... If you are using an iOS device (iPhone, iPad, iPod Touch, etc.) as the Roon endpoint you do not have the android mixer downsampling issue.
> 
> I’ve been using Roon’s DSP to upsample 44.1 kHz to 176.4 kHz, which the W2 then ups to 32 bit, and the sound for something like an internet radio station streaming at an original source rate of MP3 128kbps is simply excellent.  To my ears it sounds the best that I have heard it.
> 
> I’m probably breaking all of the DSP “rules” by doing this lol, but I don’t care!


Thanks so much! First one who have tried the W2 with Roon that ive heard of! I dont have any Apple products. I have just used my V40 uptil now, but UAPP with V40 sound better than Roon with V40. Therefore i want an dacamp and just use my samsung tablet as remote insted(or V40). 

What other gear have u owned/tried? How good do you think the W2 is with Roon compared to other gear?


----------



## FooFighter

Just for the book for the S1 discussion: though I really liked its look and feel and MQA support I am returning my S1 in favor of the W2 
No EMI, more stage, better clarity, can control volume in Amazon Music HD and Neutron running on IPhone from my Apple Watch.
Still I think S1 is a great player and might be good for very bright IEMs as I found it tuned warmer than W2


----------



## F700 (Mar 14, 2021)

I tried the W2 out of my phone and connected it to different IEMs this week-end at a fellow head-fier’s place and I was impressed by the features and the sound coming out of this little thing. Welcome to the future. I predict that these dongles (not the W1/W2 specifically) will not only become more and more popular among the seasoned audio enthusiasts, but also allow a wider audience to enjoy their music with a higher level of refinement at an even more affordable price level than today’s standards.

Good stuff, period.


----------



## musicday (Mar 14, 2021)

Just sent an email to Luxury Precision about a firmware update to enable Windows 7 and game consoles to connect to W2, something we can already do with Lotoo Paw S1. Also I mentioned about this website and hopefully they will release such firmware.
Once they replay will let you all know.
Fingers crossed 🤞


----------



## Scuba Devils

I am seriously considering this now for my MacBook Air - to finally have a means to listen to IEMs etc and not just Bluetooth sets as is the case currently.


----------



## F700 (Mar 14, 2021)

Scuba Devils said:


> I am seriously considering this now for my MacBook Air - to finally have a means to listen to IEMs etc and not just Bluetooth sets as is the case currently.


It seems to be a wise decision, especially after my intensive listening session from yesterday.
Yes, you return to a wired portable « system », but it’s worth it I think.


----------



## Scuba Devils

F700 said:


> It seems to be a wise decision, especially after my intensive listening session from yesterday.
> Yes, you return to a wired portable « system », but it’s worth it I think.



Having your great feedback is enough for me - ordering tonight!


----------



## FooFighter

Scuba Devils said:


> I am seriously considering this now for my MacBook Air - to finally have a means to listen to IEMs etc and not just Bluetooth sets as is the case currently.


Great with Audirvana on my MacBook Pro.
You can do seamless upsampling, can integrate further DSP-/EQ-modules and have one playing app for Quobuz, Tidal and your local library.


----------



## F700

Scuba Devils said:


> Having your great feedback is enough for me - ordering tonight!


Welcome to the club 🤟


----------



## Scuba Devils

Ordered, very excited to have my first headphone AMP/DAC!


----------



## bluestorm1992

musicday said:


> Just sent an email to Luxury Precision about a firmware update to enable Windows 7 and game consoles to connect to W2, something we can already do with Lotoo Paw S1. Also I mentioned about this website and hopefully they will release such firmware.
> Once they replay will let you all know.
> Fingers crossed 🤞


The driver I sent you did not work? I bet LP will send you the exact same files again.


----------



## Scuba Devils

F700 said:


> Welcome to the club 🤟



Did you try with the ZENs?


----------



## F700

Scuba Devils said:


> Did you try with the ZENs?


Yes and it has enough power to drive them, but I think you will prefer the M9 out of it.
Better synergy coming up your alley IMO. Eventhough you can play with pre-installed EQ and filters, while not forgetting 2 « tune » settings, the W2 pairs very well with mid-centric and warmish IEMs. The ZEN sound good out of the W2, don’t get me wrong, but I would bet on the M9 and even more on the Sony N3👹


----------



## Scuba Devils

F700 said:


> Yes and it has enough power to drive them, but I think you will prefer the M9 out of it.
> Better synergy coming up your alley IMO. Eventhough you can play with pre-installed EQ and filters, while not forgetting 2 « tune » settings, the W2 pairs very well with mid-centric and warmish IEMs. The ZEN sound good out of the W2, don’t get me wrong, but I would bet on the M9 and even more on the Sony N3👹



Interestingly, I tend to prefer the M9 at the moment via the ZX507 over the WM1A - they sound smoother overall and work with a broader range of genres on the M9. That said, still only just over a week in so more time needed. Look forward to some testing on the W2, to include of course the N3


----------



## musicday

bluestorm1992 said:


> The driver I sent you did not work? I bet LP will send you the exact same files again.


No unfortunately. I had the latest windows update on my laptop. 
I just wish they make it simple as S1 to connect to UAC1 mode


----------



## W1ll1eTheP1mp

What different EQs for IEMs is on the W2?


----------



## feverfive

_No Windows XP support?  No sale!_





j/k


Anyway, a friend just texted to say he is awaiting delivery of a W2, so I'll get a chance to audition it in a couple weeks or so.  I've said upthread I am not in the market for such a device, and frankly, would use it very sparingly, but I remain intrigued by the apparently light-speed fast development of these bus-powered devices (I refuse to spend above a certain level for any battery-powered audio device a/c battery degradation over time/use).  Maybe I need to change my routine so a device like this makes sense for me.


----------



## F700 (Mar 14, 2021)

W1ll1eTheP1mp said:


> What different EQs for IEMs is on the W2?


Pre-installed are « normal, classic, jazz, pop, rock and another one I might have forgotten». The  « normal » and the « rock » are my way to-go (based on an approx 2 hours-listening test session  yesterday). Worth mentioning  are the « tune » option. You can switch between 2 settings and it actually impact the sound restitution a bit, tune 2 being a bit smoother than tune 1. DAC-related filters options are also available. Minor change to my ears, but some might disagree. A welcome setting in any case. A feature I did not tried is EQing via your laptop, having the W2 connected to it. I am looking forward to this feature upon the arrival of my unit.


----------



## W1ll1eTheP1mp

F700 said:


> Pre-installed are « normal, classic, jazz, pop, rock and another one I might have forgotten». The  « normal » and the « rock » are my way to-go (based on an approx 2 hours-listening test session  yesterday). Worth mentioning  are the « tune » option. You can switch between 2 settings and it actually impact the sound restitution a bit, tune 2 being a bit smoother than tune 1. DAC-related filters options are also available. Minor change to my ears, but some might disagree. A welcome setting in any case. A feature I did not tried is EQing via your laptop, having the W2 connected to it. I am looking forward to this feature upon the arrival of my unit.


Thanks.  i ws thinking about the presets for different IEMs?


----------



## W1ll1eTheP1mp

W1ll1eTheP1mp said:


> Thanks.  i ws thinking about the presets for different IEMs?


How does you think the W2 compared to dethonray honey?


----------



## BadgerRivFan

W1ll1eTheP1mp said:


> Thanks so much! First one who have tried the W2 with Roon that ive heard of! I dont have any Apple products. I have just used my V40 uptil now, but UAPP with V40 sound better than Roon with V40. Therefore i want an dacamp and just use my samsung tablet as remote insted(or V40).
> 
> What other gear have u owned/tried? How good do you think the W2 is with Roon compared to other gear?


The other portable gear that I have and have used with Roon include Mojo/Poly, FiiO Q5S, R3 Pro Saber, xDuoo XD05 Plus, and R6 2020.

For IEMs, the W2 competes with all of them.  With full size cans you may want more power depending on the particular headphone(s) you have.

When the AQ Cobalt came out I bought one but returned it within about a week.  The W2 is head & shoulders above that in my opinion.

I’m sure I would be happy with an S1 but I have to say I’m really surprised at how good the W2 is.  I will not be returning it 🙂.


----------



## W1ll1eTheP1mp

BadgerRivFan said:


> The other portable gear that I have and have used with Roon include Mojo/Poly, FiiO Q5S, R3 Pro Saber, xDuoo XD05 Plus, and R6 2020.
> 
> For IEMs, the W2 competes with all of them.  With full size cans you may want more power depending on the particular headphone(s) you have.
> 
> ...


With IEMs, do they beat LG?


----------



## FooFighter

Listening to some good recordings on Audirvana is really breathtaking on the W2 with my Andro Gold.




My IEMs were laying in the drawer most of the time at home as I was mostly listening with my TOTL DAP and Full Size cans.
Now as my DX220 Max is sent for repair - I am not missing it as much as I thought


----------



## F700 (Mar 14, 2021)

W1ll1eTheP1mp said:


> How does you think the W2 compared to dethonray honey?


The fellow Head-Fier and I were talking about that yesterday, interesting question of yours. The H1 definitely is a step up, even without all the features of the W2, but power-and-sound wise it’s another level. The W2 is a « baby » H1 in the sense that it enhances the music experience from your phone or computer. Feed it with single DD, hybrid or BA-only IEMs and the « difference » is there.

Price/performance ratio makes the W2 a clear winner. In the absolute, H1 is ahead.


----------



## BadgerRivFan

W1ll1eTheP1mp said:


> With IEMs, do they beat LG?


LG as in an LG phone?  I have no idea as I only use Apple stuff.

There really is no “winner” in all of this as what works for you, has the features you desire and sounds good to you is what’s “best.”


----------



## FooFighter

F700 said:


> The fellow Head-Fier and I were talking about that yesterday, interesting question of yours. The H1 definitely is a step up, even without all the features of the W2, but power-and-sound wise it’s another level. The W2 is a « baby » H1 in the sense that it enhances the music experience from your phone or computer. Feed it with single DD, hybrid or BA-only IEMs and the « difference » is there.
> 
> Price/performance ratio makes the W2 a clear winner. In the absolute, H1 is ahead.


Intersting DAC/AMP.
I've just read a nice review about it
https://www.headfonia.com/dethonray-honey-h1-review/
From what I am reading this one is performing best with brighter gear.
Imho with W2 it's the opposite, it's best with a tad warmer IEMs.
That reminds me of my experience with Ibasso flagship DX300, same story, great musicality, Hugo-like, but with too warm gear it could be too blown in mid bass in case of my Andro Golds.
Not happening with W2.

So as it was written before, there is no general better even with different price classes.
Everything is up to synergy of DAC/AMP-headphone/IEM and personal taste


----------



## F700 (Mar 14, 2021)

FooFighter said:


> Intersting DAC/AMP.
> I've just read a nice review about it
> https://www.headfonia.com/dethonray-honey-h1-review/
> From what I am reading this one is performing best with brighter gear.
> ...


If someone asks me about my take on the H1 vs. the W2, I answer his/her question, because I own the H1 and I have listened to the W2, which is on its way. What is considered « bright » or « warm » is subjective, let it be with IEMs, full-size HP, DAPs and why not dongles.

I get your point and the one from the previous post. You both are right. I am a « synergy » believer from the early hours and following/understanding this « motto » is helpful to anyone’s audio journey.

I confirm, Dethonray H1 is soundwise better than W2, with anything I have thrown at them yesterday. W2 is very close and I am looking forward to getting my unit to enjoy great music playback quality on the go or at the office (1x per week so far)


----------



## bluestorm1992

Sharing some pics of W2 from LP China.

I will be receiving my W2 on Tuesday, and will be able to try out the W2+Cayin C9 combo.


----------



## saltyfr0g

Any W2 ship with black cables yet?!? With my OCD I can’t do the white cables unless someone’s willing to trade with me.


----------



## FooFighter (Mar 15, 2021)

bluestorm1992 said:


> Sharing some pics of W2 from LP China.
> 
> I will be receiving my W2 on Tuesday, and will be able to try out the W2+Cayin C9 combo.


Very much looking forward to reading your review! 👍


----------



## NZtechfreak

I was expecting to come home to mine today, last tracking was from 12 hours ago indicating it was with the delivery driver, but nothing here and folks were home during the day while I was at work (and usually there would be a tracking entry in the event of a failed delivery, or a calling card). Too late to call the courier company so nothing for it but to wait for the time being.


----------



## musicday (Mar 15, 2021)

L&P sent me the tool for Windows support. Is  just a PDF explaining how to do some things. I will need to make sure I understand it and try and see if it works that method.
It is in mandarin language.


----------



## HiFiHawaii808

bluestorm1992 said:


> Sharing some pics of W2 from LP China.
> 
> I will be receiving my W2 on Tuesday, and will be able to try out the W2+Cayin C9 combo.


Really looking forward to hearing this pairing.


----------



## W1ll1eTheP1mp

BadgerRivFan said:


> LG as in an LG phone?  I have no idea as I only use Apple stuff.
> 
> There really is no “winner” in all of this as what works for you, has the features you desire and sounds good to you is what’s “best.”


oh, i thought you sad you had an LG V30=)


----------



## NewEve (Mar 15, 2021)

I confirm some EMI on the W2 yet only using the balanced output. This is via an iPhone XR and the cable I listed in an earlier post.

For those who wonder how the W2 compares to the H1, the former is more flexible and as detailed and you can reach what could be considered a warmish sound signature depending on your settings.

It is not the analog, musical/warm-yet-detailed H1. As @F700 mentioned, synergy is key, and, IMHO, so is the DAC's implementation of the as well as the amp section.

I recently heard the Calyx M and, yes, amp design and type make a world of difference.

With that said, for a dongle-type DAC/Amp the W2 is (very) tough to beat.

In terms of slaps in my "audiophile" 's face, return on investment, etc. I essentially had four:

Apple's AirPod Pro
Affordable end-game with comfort, convenience and great sound for the price

L&P's W2
Tough to beat mid/high-fi with a detailed sound which can be tuned

Dethonray's H1
Not overly expensive high-fi DAC/Amp with a stunning sound

Calyx M
Mind-blown -- this thing sounds simply incredible
There's nothing like it in this format AFAIK


----------



## HiFyAK2020

musicday said:


> Just sent an email to Luxury Precision about a firmware update to enable Windows 7 and game consoles to connect to W2, something we can already do with Lotoo Paw S1. Also I mentioned about this website and hopefully they will release such firmware.
> Once they replay will let you all know.
> Fingers crossed 🤞


I am not so optimist that they will do that to be honest. W7 is out of date and not anymore supported by MS. In W10 the DAC W2 gets immediately recognized. 
But let's see. I tried the W2 on my W10 notebook and the sound was fantastic. I connected it to W7 and it was recognized but since it does not have an audio driver to it - it did not work - as already discovered by many others before... We'll see if L&P will support an obsolete OS or not..


----------



## HiFyAK2020

F700 said:


> Welcome to the club 🤟


welcome to the club 2


----------



## HiFyAK2020

W1ll1eTheP1mp said:


> What different EQs for IEMs is on the W2?


the same as W1. Pop, Rock, Jazz, Game, Video....NORMAL (the best)


----------



## HiFyAK2020

feverfive said:


> _No Windows XP support?  No sale!_
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I think prior to that you need to change the OS on your PC... XP ? Keep it - for the museum - as good as it was - sadly it is way behind...
Even in China they moved on to more recent OS's .... wow ... man, you have a lot of routine upside potential !!!!!


----------



## HiFyAK2020

F700 said:


> If someone asks me about my take on the H1 vs. the W2, I answer his/her question, because I own the H1 and I have listened to the W2, which is on its way. What is considered « bright » or « warm » is subjective, let it be with IEMs, full-size HP, DAPs and why not dongles.
> 
> I get your point and the one from the previous post. You both are right. I am a « synergy » believer from the early hours and following/understanding this « motto » is helpful to anyone’s audio journey.
> 
> I confirm, Dethonray H1 is soundwise better than W2, with anything I have thrown at them yesterday. W2 is very close and I am looking forward to getting my unit to enjoy great music playback quality on the go or at the office (1x per week so far)


You are comparing a device that costs 650 Euro to one that costs half the price - and is much bigger in size and 10x the weight in comparison..

https://dethonray.nl/en/product/dethonray-honey-h1

Are you sure this is not apples with pears - both fruits but very different ? 
Also the H1 has a battery - in my humble view - this is a totally different animal and even market segment.


----------



## jeffhawke

HiFyAK2020 said:


> You are comparing a device that costs 650 Euro to one that costs half the price - and is much bigger in size and 10x the weight in comparison..
> 
> https://dethonray.nl/en/product/dethonray-honey-h1
> 
> ...


Considering the price difference, it's more like salmon roe and caviar...


----------



## F700

HiFyAK2020 said:


> You are comparing a device that costs 650 Euro to one that costs half the price - and is much bigger in size and 10x the weight in comparison..
> 
> https://dethonray.nl/en/product/dethonray-honey-h1
> 
> ...


Please have look at the post 954. Someone asked me about the W2 vs. the H1, I did not come up with this comparison in my own initiative. I answered a question. I hope it clarifies the situation.


----------



## FooFighter (Mar 15, 2021)

All fine, it's a W1/2 thread and comparisons are not forbidden.
More interesting, as W2 for itself is great without question, are potential pairings with other high end gear like connecting a mobile C9 tube amp via balanced LO and see how it scales.

Talking about scaling:
As mentioned before we are seeing a 300 bucks dongle here which is very good in its price class but may not overall compete with bigger DAC/Amp devices due to e.g power limitations.
If we now find out that pairing it with a mobile high end amp like C9 will create a mobile combo with a SQ level of let's say Hugo which can run both IEMs and Full size cans, then that will be an absolute highlight not because of price (C9 is 2000 bucks) but because of sustainability.
- W2 is usb powered, i.e. it will last forever as battery can't die and it can be moved to any future phone you have 
- C9 is one or the best mobile tube amp on the market and is either powered directly from USB-C for desktop usage or battery powered with user replaceable batteries!
I.e this device can also last like forever and can be paired with whatever DAC you will own in future

Edit: looking at the size of the C9, well it's for some rather transportable than mobile.
so for really mobile W2 alone or paired with some smaller amp like might be a better.


BTW, does W2 have a real LO mode?
I think someone stated before in this thread that LO is like volume set to 100 in high gain?


----------



## DatClampTho

I'm usually one to wait to purchase things until they get old, go on sale or available used, and there's tons of reviews available.

But I just jumped on the train and ordered a W2 from MusicTeck. Can't wait!!


----------



## BadgerRivFan

FooFighter said:


> BTW, does W2 have a real LO mode?
> I think someone stated before in this thread that LO is like volume set to 100 in high gain?


I'm interested in this too... I don't believe there is any specific LO setting, so is the workaround high gain at max volume as FooFighter thought?


----------



## musicday (Mar 15, 2021)

I have tried everything to make my W2 work with my windows 7 laptop. None of the drivers work, and it shows that the security drivers are already installed.
I am just hoping for a last solution from L&P.


----------



## twister6

BadgerRivFan said:


> I'm interested in this too... I don't believe there is any specific LO setting, so is the workaround high gain at max volume as FooFighter thought?



If I don't forget it, I can try it later tonight when I get home from work, connecting W2 to C9, to hear if there is any distortion when volume is at the max.


----------



## Scuba Devils (Mar 15, 2021)

Musicteck shipping notification, looking forward to its arrival...


----------



## HiFiHawaii808

FooFighter said:


> All fine, it's a W1/2 thread and comparisons are not forbidden.
> More interesting, as W2 for itself is great without question, are potential pairings with other high end gear like connecting a mobile C9 tube amp via balanced LO and see how it scales.
> 
> Talking about scaling:
> ...


Agree.  This is exactly why I placed an order for the W2 and will be purchasing a C9 later in the year.  Just deciding between a WA8 and a C9.


----------



## W1ll1eTheP1mp

Anyone who can link me to Chinese reviews if the W2? Which IEMs are there presets for? Xelento was mentioned. Any more?


----------



## HiFiHawaii808

DatClampTho said:


> I'm usually one to wait to purchase things until they get old, go on sale or available used, and there's tons of reviews available.
> 
> But I just jumped on the train and ordered a W2 from MusicTeck. Can't wait!!


Same here.   I tend to be a late adopter and I play around the knee of the price performance curve.   But, for some products,  I know a winner when I see it and I'm willing to be an early adopter for it.   The W2 is clearly one of those products.


----------



## musicday

W1ll1eTheP1mp said:


> Anyone who can link me to Chinese reviews if the W2? Which IEMs are there presets for? Xelento was mentioned. Any more?


If you read the tread you will see plenty of impressions from us, the users and owners of the W2. At the moment there are no presets in the menu for any IEMs. Go buy it and enjoy it, it is that good !


----------



## Scuba Devils

Just occurred to me, what cable will I need to connect the W2 to a 2020 MacBook Air?!


----------



## musicday

Scuba Devils said:


> Just occurred to me, what cable will I need to connect the W2 to a 2020 MacBook Air?!


No need to worry, the cable is already included in the box.


----------



## Scuba Devils

musicday said:


> No need to worry, the cable is already included in the box.



Great, that's good to know - thank you.


----------



## Niyologist (Mar 15, 2021)

koledoff1986 said:


> Guys, can anyone compare W2 to hiby R6 pro? Owned this player, I did not like it on sound.



Okay. I got the W2 and I paired it with the UM 3DT. It's very similar to the R6 Pro in terms of overall sound quality. Maybe a smidge better in some aspects like detail retrieval, for 3.5mm. With 4.4mm, it's a smidge better as well. The details in the background have more clarity and are lifted a bit more forward. The stage is slightly more intimate, but that's to be expected with a weaker amp. The transparency is a clear winner over the R6 Pro. The transparency is crystal clear. Like looking through a clean lake. You can see the bottom of the lake. It looks great. Anyway, I highly recommend the W2.

EDIT: The sound signature is similar to the R6 Pro as well, but it's more near neutral with a slightly warm tilt.


----------



## thomaspf

Has anyone got DSD to work on Windows? I am running the latest version of Windows 10 and system sound and all PCM files with various bit rates work great.

When it comes to DSD the display on my W2 shows the right format DSD 2.4882/5644.8K but there is no sound coming out of the device. This is streaming with DOP from JRiver Media Center. All my other devices seem to work okay with DSD in this configuration.

Firmware version is 1.0.13.  Is there a link to the location on the luxuryprecision.net site where they keep the update tool and latest firmware?

Thanks

    Thomas


----------



## Niyologist

The W2 brings a tear to my eye. $299 and somehow beat my R6 Pro. Just astonishing. The black background is really helping with the imaging.


----------



## Gus141 (Mar 15, 2021)

Niyologist said:


> The W2 brings a tear to my eye. $299...


I know what you mean. I have all these battery-powered DAC/Amps that don’t sound as good. For portable use, this is my end-game. I’m done keeping those battery-powered DACs charged. Yeah!

Edit: (Caveat) I do still love my ZX507 and M11 Pro DAPs when I don’t want to run the battery down on the iPhone or iPad.


----------



## NOLA

These DACs/amps look wonderful, the thing that concerns me is their durability and size. I feel like many will forget something so small in their pocket and it will go through the laundry, or be easily lost. Or it just won't be built to last like so many electronics nowadays. Really hoping that's not the case, but this is a hefty investment for a product with a yet undetermined lifespan.


----------



## koledoff1986

Niyologist said:


> Okay. I got the W2 and I paired it with the UM 3DT. It's very similar to the R6 Pro in terms of overall sound quality. Maybe a smidge better in some aspects like detail retrieval, for 3.5mm. With 4.4mm, it's a smidge better as well. The details in the background have more clarity and are lifted a bit more forward. The stage is slightly more intimate, but that's to be expected with a weaker amp. The transparency is a clear winner over the R6 Pro. The transparency is crystal clear. Like looking through a clean lake. You can see the bottom of the lake. It looks great. Anyway, I highly recommend the W2.
> 
> EDIT: The sound signature is similar to the R6 Pro as well, but it's more near neutral with a slightly warm tilt.


Thank you, bro 🤝 So we'll buy 🥳.


----------



## twister6

For those who asked about using W1/W2 as LO (at max 100 volume) connected to external amp, seems to be working OK.  I tested it with Cayin C9 amp and the new @Eric Chong Eletech Iliad 6wire cable (full TRRRS connection, including Ground), and I hear no distortion at all.  Of course, it is not a true Line Out from W2, but I have it set to high gain with max volume, and there is no distortion with C9.  Sounds really good, actually.


----------



## snowy8171

twister6 said:


> For those who asked about using W1/W2 as LO (at max 100 volume) connected to external amp, seems to be working OK.  I tested it with Cayin C9 amp and the new @Eric Chong Eletech Iliad 6wire cable (full TRRRS connection, including Ground), and I hear no distortion at all.  Of course, it is not a true Line Out from W2, but I have it set to high gain with max volume, and there is no distortion with C9.  Sounds really good, actually.


How does that c9 sound when playing mqa tracks? Lobe me some tubes


----------



## twister6

snowy8171 said:


> How does that c9 sound when playing mqa tracks? Lobe me some tubes



It sounds the same as when playing non-mqa tracks


----------



## NZtechfreak

Mine arrived today! Hopefully get some time with it once kids down to bed.


----------



## koledoff1986

twister6 said:


> For those who asked about using W1/W2 as LO (at max 100 volume) connected to external amp, seems to be working OK.  I tested it with Cayin C9 amp and the new @Eric Chong Eletech Iliad 6wire cable (full TRRRS connection, including Ground), and I hear no distortion at all.  Of course, it is not a true Line Out from W2, but I have it set to high gain with max volume, and there is no distortion with C9.  Sounds really good, actually.


What's the player in your photo? Hiby R6 2020? If it's him, can you compare the sound between him and W2?


----------



## FooFighter (Mar 16, 2021)

twister6 said:


> For those who asked about using W1/W2 as LO (at max 100 volume) connected to external amp, seems to be working OK.  I tested it with Cayin C9 amp and the new @Eric Chong Eletech Iliad 6wire cable (full TRRRS connection, including Ground), and I hear no distortion at all.  Of course, it is not a true Line Out from W2, but I have it set to high gain with max volume, and there is no distortion with C9.  Sounds really good, actually.


Thx alot.
What many might question: is that a serious pairing for e.g. going to office or would you say, leave your phone and dongle at home and pair C9 to a "grown up" DAP like N6  or R6 Pro?
What would you think about serious options for making this nice dongle scale. Will it be e.g. more appropriate to pair W2 with an Oriolus BA300S while we are talking about mobile tube amps?
Also: Is C9-W2 combo even recommendable for IEMs as I have the feeling this dongle is mainly made for IEMs and performing very well with them alone, 
respectively would you say that pairing W2 to an amp is mostly recommended for Over-ears-cans only?


----------



## HiFyAK2020

saltyfr0g said:


> Any W2 ship with black cables yet?!? With my OCD I can’t do the white cables unless someone’s willing to trade with me.


where is VA ? I don't need the white W2 cable and can trade in - I use ugreen cable and that is as good but longer and more convenient for me


----------



## HiFyAK2020

F700 said:


> Please have look at the post 954. Someone asked me about the W2 vs. the H1, I did not come up with this comparison in my own initiative. I answered a question. I hope it clarifies the situation.


O.K. got it - now I learned that H1 is a very good DAC - that is valuable information b.t.w.


----------



## musicday

This W2 is something special.I am listening with LG V50 and Blon BL-03. Great instrument separation, precise sound reproduction with clean bass.


----------



## twister6

FooFighter said:


> Thx alot.
> What many might question: is that a serious pairing for e.g. going to office or would you say, leave your phone and dongle at home and pair C9 to a "grown up" DAP like N6  or R6 Pro?
> What would you think about serious options for making this nice dongle scale. Will it be e.g. more appropriate to pair W2 with an Oriolus BA300S while we are talking about mobile tube amps?
> Also: Is C9-W2 combo even recommendable for IEMs as I have the feeling this dongle is mainly made for IEMs and performing very well with them alone,
> respectively would you say that pairing W2 to an amp is mostly recommended for Over-ears-cans only?



You can build your audio chain with as many components as you wallet can afford   On the go with IEMs, just your smartphone and W2 might be all you need.  When you are at your desk, it's like a lego building set, add, replace, move around until you find the perfect pair up synergy to your liking.  I reviewed C9, full review on my site, and it does enhances the tonality and improves the soundstage (love tubes!), but you are handicapping the portability.  And of course, C9 is an overkill in power, but it still works with IEMs.  Your W2 output into something like C9 will be adjustable so you are changing pre-amp gain, and further adjust it with C9 volume and gain control.  BA300s is just an amp, no volume control.


----------



## Strifeff7

Aaarrrgggghhh~~~
cannot decide between W2 or H1,,,,
both are great,,,
decision,,, decision,,,


----------



## saltyfr0g

Has anyone received the W2 with black cables?


----------



## Strifeff7

saltyfr0g said:


> Has anyone received the W2 with black cables?


I think the black cable is just on a pre-production unit, because it's a bit defective,
cause a problem when volume >80,


----------



## saltyfr0g

Strifeff7 said:


> I think the black cable is just on a pre-production unit, because it's a bit defective,
> cause a problem when volume >80,



No kidding? I guess I missed that discussion. Any good cable alternatives because I’m not rocking that white cable with my all black (iPhone/DAC/IEM) setup.


----------



## twister6

Strifeff7 said:


> Aaarrrgggghhh~~~
> cannot decide between W2 or H1,,,,
> both are great,,,
> decision,,, decision,,,



Anson/Dethonray are great, love his products, but H1 is $700 and WAY too much power for IEMs, I tried it for 5min, it sounds great by unusable for most of my IEMs, so I sent it to another reviewer on Tw6 who will test and review it with full size demanding headphones.  W2 is better for IEMs and easy to drive headphones at less than 1/2 the price.  Plus, W2 will have EQ, dsp effects, etc and it is just a tiny pocket friendly usb dac/amp device.  I didn't even measure H1 current draw when connected to smartphone.

Does that help with a decision?  And I'm assuming H1 is Dethonray Honey H1, unless you are talking about something else?


----------



## Strifeff7

twister6 said:


> Anson/Dethonray are great, love his products, but H1 is $700 and WAY too much power for IEMs, I tried it for 5min, it sounds great by unusable for most of my IEMs, so I sent it to another reviewer on Tw6 who will test and review it with full size demanding headphones.  W2 is better for IEMs and easy to drive headphones at less than 1/2 the price.  Plus, W2 will have EQ, dsp effects, etc and it is just a tiny pocket friendly usb dac/amp device.  I didn't even measure H1 current draw when connected to smartphone.
> 
> Does that help with a decision?  And I'm assuming H1 is Dethonray Honey H1, unless you are talking about something else?


yes correct, the honey,
I just have the fear of missing out that I need to overcome,
the maybe,,,
maybe sometime in the future I will buy a headphone or a demanding iems,
but in reality I probably just using a sensitive iems for my daily driver, 😅


----------



## twister6

Strifeff7 said:


> yes correct, the honey,
> I just have the fear of missing out that I need to overcome,
> the maybe,,,
> maybe sometime in the future I will buy a headphone or a demanding iems,
> but in reality I probably just using a sensitive iems for my daily driver, 😅



if you are using sensitive or even average iems daily, W2 would be a better choice on the go.  But again, H1 is great, just apples and oranges in this case.


----------



## Scuba Devils

I'll find out soon but can the W2 drive the likes of HD650 well? IEMs will be my main use case but HD650 would be nice too...


----------



## musicday

Scuba Devils said:


> I'll find out soon but can the W2 drive the likes of HD650 well? IEMs will be my main use case but HD650 would be nice too...


Most likely not properly since the HD 650 has high impedance.


----------



## FooFighter

I found W2 lacking in bass and body even with my Denon Ah D9200 Over Ear can with its low 24 ohm.
With my Andromeda Gold IEM its a great pairing.


----------



## BadgerRivFan

I found the W2 with my iPod Touch as the source worked just fine with my Nighthawk Carbons.  Sufficient power to drive them and the sound quality is excellent.


----------



## actionmask

thomaspf said:


> Has anyone got DSD to work on Windows? I am running the latest version of Windows 10 and system sound and all PCM files with various bit rates work great.
> 
> When it comes to DSD the display on my W2 shows the right format DSD 2.4882/5644.8K but there is no sound coming out of the device. This is streaming with DOP from JRiver Media Center. All my other devices seem to work okay with DSD in this configuration.
> 
> ...


I also cannot play DSD on W2 with MAC/linux. I hope it's a firmware bug. I email customer service and nobody replied to me yet.


----------



## HiFyAK2020

saltyfr0g said:


> No kidding? I guess I missed that discussion. Any good cable alternatives because I’m not rocking that white cable with my all black (iPhone/DAC/IEM) setup.


I have a black cable from my W1 and I just tried it with my smartphone and the W2 in that case and can do volume 100 without any problems....


----------



## actionmask

HiFyAK2020 said:


> I have a black cable from my W1 and I just tried it with my smartphone and the W2 in that case and can do volume 100 without any problems....


Hi HiFyAK2020,

Can you play DSD with W1/W2? If you do, could you please upload a firmware? I saw you uploaded the tool for the firmware update. Thanks!


----------



## HiFyAK2020

FooFighter said:


> I found W2 lacking in bass and body even with my Denon Ah D9200 Over Ear can with its low 24 ohm.
> With my Andromeda Gold IEM its a great pairing.


have you used high gain and NORMAL EQ setting ? It has more bass than W1 and it seems strange that you have this issue. 
I realized though that with W2 you can challenge more with higher resolution Flac files - and maybe the settings of your source need updating ? from 16 bit to 24 bit sampling ?


----------



## FooFighter

HiFyAK2020 said:


> have you used high gain and NORMAL EQ setting ? It has more bass than W1 and it seems strange that you have this issue.
> I realized though that with W2 you can challenge more with higher resolution Flac files - and maybe the settings of your source need updating ? from 16 bit to 24 bit sampling ?


I tried all, didn't help and I heard 2 other cases in this thread which had the same issue with their full size cans and W2.
Same issue with Paw S1 by the way which I anyway returned meanwhile.
But don't worry.
I got this dongle for my IEM only and here I have nothing I could wish for as it is great besides MQA support.


----------



## FooFighter

actionmask said:


> I also cannot play DSD on W2 with MAC/linux. I hope it's a firmware bug. I email customer service and nobody replied to me yet.


Hmm, I tested DSD before on my IPhone and it worked even up to DSD 256 if I was not mistaken using Neutron app 
See e.g this post 
https://www.head-fi.org/threads/lux...le-usb-dac-amp-w1-and-w2.949448/post-16232934


----------



## FooFighter

Just as an experiment I have ordered a used fully balanced Oriolus BA300S mobile tube amp from a Head Fi friend mainly to pair with my DX220 Max and my Full Size Cans but I will post how it will pair with W2.
This could be a really nice mobile combo  and potentially solve eventual synergy issues with Full Size Cans and W2


----------



## BadgerRivFan

Inspired by @twister6, I decided to try setting up my W2 like this...

iPhone 6s > W2 > XD-05 Plus 

I don’t have any difficult to drive headphones, but listening on my Sendy Aiva’s it sounds quite good.  I’ve upgraded the op amps to Burson so there is plenty of power here.  Makes kind of a cool portable desktop little stack... if you’re into that kind of thing 😂.


----------



## romekbono

In term of sound signature and quality,Any comparison with the dap Shqnling M6/M6 pro or the Fiio M11 pro ???

I am hesitating between buy the W1/W2 dongle or to buy one of the mentioned dap above.

It wil be helpful


----------



## thomaspf

FooFighter said:


> Hmm, I tested DSD before on my IPhone and it worked even up to DSD 256 if I was not mistaken using Neutron app
> See e.g this post
> https://www.head-fi.org/threads/lux...le-usb-dac-amp-w1-and-w2.949448/post-16232934


In that case Neutron is converting the DSD content to 32bit/352.8 PCM and the W2 plays that just fine. If you stream DOP to the W2 it does display DSD 2.4882/5644.8K correctly but no sound is coming out...


----------



## Scuba Devils

My W2 have made their way across the Atlantic and now in the UK - next stop Dublin! Probably would have landed with me tomorrow but St Patricks Day so DHL may not be working... I must say, yet again fantastic service from Musicteck, I only ordered on Sunday.


----------



## NinjaGirayaZ

Could anyone describe if it is possible to leave the W2 signature warm, hot, with that body and weight in the bass and medium?  Can the bass be booming, or are they too restrained even in the equalization?  I'm interested, but I have brilliant IEMs like T800 and Tin p1, I don't know if the synergy would be good


----------



## Calfredo826

Does anybody else have issues with the included cables? Seems like they fit pretty loose and I keep getting disconnect from my device.


----------



## JelStIy

Calfredo826 said:


> Does anybody else have issues with the included cables? Seems like they fit pretty loose and I keep getting disconnect from my device.



Yes, especially the iPhone cable. The USB-C cable is a little more secure.


----------



## Calfredo826

Yeah that’s the one I’m having issues with. W2 sounds phenomenal by the way.


----------



## bluestorm1992

Calfredo826 said:


> Yeah that’s the one I’m having issues with. W2 sounds phenomenal by the way.


This converter has received a lot of recommendations from Lotoo S1 users.


----------



## Calfredo826

bluestorm1992 said:


> This converter has received a lot of recommendations from Lotoo S1 users.


Thank you 🙏🏽


----------



## Calfredo826

Anybody having issues with the device being recognized? My surface laptop won’t recognize the W2


----------



## ClieOS

White cable doesn't look right with a black device. Besides, the cable does look a little cheap and on the flimsy side of thing.


----------



## bluestorm1992 (Mar 17, 2021)

Just helped a fellow head-fier fix a Windows driver issue. If you are using Surface Pro (X86 version) and cannot use your W2 with it, please download and install this driver.  I got it from LP directly and it has worked with the head-fier.

In general, if you cannot get W2 to work with your PC, try installing the driver first, and then install and run the FW update tool. I have consolidated the related information in post #1 of this thread.


----------



## Gus141

ClieOS said:


> White cable doesn't look right with a black device. Besides, the cable does look a little cheap and on the flimsy side of thing.


I must be in the minority here, but I like the cables:  as an iOS/Apple user, like forever, I’m used to the white cables, and L&P’s implementation matches Apple’s cables perfectly, right down to the matching plastic shrouds and the texture of the cable itself.  I like the cable! Don’t shoot the messenger


----------



## alsorkin

bluestorm1992 said:


> Want to share some interesting new products, especially for those who are considering purchasing a small dongle like the Lotoo PAW S1.
> 
> Update: see post #43 for a first impression!
> 
> ...


Just ordered it for use on Windows 10 laptop to play music videos from Tidal. Currently using Beam 2 dongle. Hoping to hear improvements when using 64Audio Trio iem and 4.4balanced double helix cable.


----------



## bluestorm1992

alsorkin said:


> Just ordered it for use on Windows 10 laptop to play music videos from Tidal. Currently using Beam 2 dongle. Hoping to hear improvements when using 64Audio Trio iem and 4.4balanced double helix cable.


Welcome to the club! I hope you will receive it soon and enjoy it.


----------



## jsmiller58

White cable, black cable, so far this sounds pretty good to me on first listen!

Question - are there any firmware updates that we should be downloading?


----------



## ClieOS

Gus141 said:


> I must be in the minority here, but I like the cables:  as an iOS/Apple user, like forever, I’m used to the white cables, and L&P’s implementation matches Apple’s cables perfectly, right down to the matching plastic shrouds and the texture of the cable itself.  I like the cable! Don’t shoot the messenger



My problem with Apple cable is that, under frequent use, the strain relief part of the cable always split and fail after awhile because they are thin. If it has to be white, at least make a more robust cable as a cable on a type-C adapter will see more banding and stress than a regular data / charging cable.


----------



## thomaspf (Mar 16, 2021)

bluestorm1992 said:


> Just helped a fellow head-fier fix a Windows driver issue. If you are using Surface Pro (X86 version) and cannot use your W2 with it, please download and install this driver.  I got it from LP directly and it has worked with the head-fier.
> 
> In general, if you cannot get W2 to work with your PC, try installing the driver first, and then install and run the FW update tool. I have consolidated the related information in post #1 of this thread.


I just took a look at this driver package. It appears to contain a USB audio driver from a company named Comtrue Inc. and it does include both native Windows drivers as well as an ASIO driver. Unfortunately the ASIO driver seems to be incompatible with JRiver and the native Windows driver exhibit the same problem as the build-in Windows 10 USB audio driver. DSD data in DOP format streams to the device which detects it and displays DSD 2822.4K but there is no sound from the device. This looks like a firmware issue.

I will uninstall this custom driver go back to the Windows 10 Built-in USB audio driver and wait for a firmware update. This driver will be useful for older versions of Windows that did lack a generic USB audio 2 driver.


----------



## Gus141 (Mar 17, 2021)

Despite my posts being so enthusiastic about the W2 I really was skeptical that it would be better than the portable USB DACs I had collected over the last couple of years. In fairness, I never bought the higher end, but rather collected the mid-tier (xDSD, NX4 DSD, DF Cobalt, Monolith THX portable, Micro iDSD BL) but I spent today comparing those DACs connected to my iPad Pro 12.9” 2020 (USB-C) with the W2 (using IER-Z1R for all).

***The W2 was the best sounding DAC***

Seriously. No question for me IMHO. I played Redbook and MQA via TIDAL; I played Hi-Res up to 192kHz via Qobuz. The W2 out-performed my battery-powered external DACs. I can’t see a reason to ever use those DACs again on the iPad when this dongle sounds better, and due to its size and lack of a battery, is way more convenient. I had more volume range on the W2 too.

Now, my portable DAC/Amps don‘t have the power of a C9 or Diablo, so volume range isn’t really a useful metric. But pure sound quality is, and the W2 sounded better than all my DACs connected to the same source with the same headphones. I still don‘t fully believe it: how can something this small with no battery power sound this good and this powerful? This is the future for IEM users, not the C9. You don’t need more amplification for IEMs than what the W2 provides. [Caveat: the C9 can bring some tube magic to the equation though if that’s your thing.]

I also have 2 DAPs, Sony ZX507 and FiiO M11 Pro (again, mid-tier, not high-end DAPs), that I compared to the W2/iPad combo. Note: UAPP recently released an update that allows the ZX507 to play bit-perfect* out to the proprietary Sony DAC (*almost: it zero-pads everything to 32bit but honors the sample rate). The M11 Pro allows bit-perfect for 3rd-party apps since a couple of firmware updates ago.

In summary, the W2/iPad combo was better than the ZX507, but the M11 Pro was equal in performance to the W2/iPad. I should note that this is typical for the ZX507: 3rd-party app performance does not sound as good as it‘s native Walkman Music player app. So, my caveat is I played locally stored FLAC on the native ZX507 app vs streamed music on the iPad/W2 setup and the Sony local playback was unsurprisingly better (Sony apps with locally stored music is hard to beat on any Sony DAP).

TLDR and jumped to the end: this W2 (connected to an iPad Pro 12.9” 2020 USB-C connection [no lightning connections here]) was really awesome compared to some mid-tire USB DACs I own.


----------



## W1ll1eTheP1mp

ClieOS said:


> White cable doesn't look right with a black device. Besides, the cable does look a little cheap and on the flimsy side of thing.


What happend here?? A high end/TOTL dongle dac that cost a premium and then they cheaped out on the cable that doesnt match the W2 at all and also that has a flimsy connector? 

Some compromize or last minute changes must have happend, cause this doesnt look right at all. Doesnt look luxury or precision over that. 

They should sell one in black


----------



## MaggotBrain

The w2 drove my MMR Thummim nearly as well as my mega buck desktop setup and the thing is smaller than a pack of gum. Amazing. 

Was hoping to run iPhone - w2 (as DAC) - woo wa11 (as amp) to Abyss Diana Phi. Which input (balanced line in or DAC and what kind of cable would that be?


----------



## FooFighter

MaggotBrain said:


> The w2 drove my MMR Thummim nearly as well as my mega buck desktop setup and the thing is smaller than a pack of gum. Amazing.
> 
> Was hoping to run iPhone - w2 (as DAC) - woo wa11 (as amp) to Abyss Diana Phi. Which input (balanced line in or DAC and what kind of cable would that be?


As W2 only has USB-C input and not output, that can only be the balanced port.
So you'll need some balanced 4,4mm to 4,4mm interconnect cable.
Looking forward to your findings.
Am myself going to try pairing with Auriolus BA300S tube amp once it arrived


----------



## FooFighter (Mar 17, 2021)

I really have to say that dongle is outstanding.
I can even enjoy Spotify without feeling to compromise on my IEM.
It sounds natural, resolving and not clinical, no overblown bass but is delivering when called for.
I know such a performance of good tuning only from TOTL DAPs so far or I am just lucky that my IEM is having a very good synergy in contrast to other pairings I have tried before.
After retuning the Paw S1 I have to say there's more than MQA, it's more about implementation/tuning of DAC and amp section I suppose.
What I mean is that a good tuned DAC/Amp will imho sound better than a technically blown DAC with bad synergy making frequencies recessed or blown up, etc.


----------



## MaggotBrain

That makes sense.  Thank you so much. 

For IEMs I couldn’t imagine a better pound for pound DAC/amp. I live in Hawaii and was looking for something lightweight for hiking/jogging and while the Fioo BTR5 is good, it obviously not as resolving as a properly wired DAC/amp. I tried dongles like the Audirect Beam and the AQ Cobalt but while the DACs were good they felt wimpy with a moderate impedance IEM like the Thummim or the Noble Kaiser K10. The W2 is the best of both worlds for IEMs - resolving and punchy. 

But when puttering around the house you may want to swap out the IEMs for headphones. 
The Wa11 is powerful enough to drive even my Abyss Diana Phi and ZMF Verite Closed but the DAC section was always the Achilles heel.  Hopefully getting a proper interconnect will fix that.


----------



## HiFyAK2020

I also don't like the white cable - but i also feel it is too small - so i have a black u-green cable and the sound is exactly the same as with the white cable (or the W1 black cable for the matter). I solved my problem like that - and the other benefit (and main reason for buying the U-Green) was that the connector to the  Smartphone is 90 degrees turned and so avoiding any potential damages.


----------



## HiFyAK2020

MaggotBrain said:


> That makes sense.  Thank you so much.
> 
> For IEMs I couldn’t imagine a better pound for pound DAC/amp. I live in Hawaii and was looking for something lightweight for hiking/jogging and while the Fioo BTR5 is good, it obviously not as resolving as a properly wired DAC/amp. I tried dongles like the Audirect Beam and the AQ Cobalt but while the DACs were good they felt wimpy with a moderate impedance IEM like the Thummim or the Noble Kaiser K10. The W2 is the best of both worlds for IEMs - resolving and punchy.
> 
> ...


I have Fiio BTR5 AND W1 AND W2 and the Fiio is no match whatsoever to either of the L&P  dongles. BTR5 is a nice device and with the Bluetooth connection, the on-board battery and the car-mode it is suitable for cars who don't have bluetooth and for outdoor, but for really good music listening the W1/2 are unbeatable to my view.


----------



## HiFyAK2020

thomaspf said:


> I just took a look at this driver package. It appears to contain a USB audio driver from a company named Comtrue Inc. and it does include both native Windows drivers as well as an ASIO driver. Unfortunately the ASIO driver seems to be incompatible with JRiver and the native Windows driver exhibit the same problem as the build-in Windows 10 USB audio driver. DSD data in DOP format streams to the device which detects it and displays DSD 2822.4K but there is no sound from the device. This looks like a firmware issue.
> 
> I will uninstall this custom driver go back to the Windows 10 Built-in USB audio driver and wait for a firmware update. This driver will be useful for older versions of Windows that did lack a generic USB audio 2 driver.


Hm, you have an issue to use the W2 on a windows 10 PC or Notebook ? That is strange because on my notebook it works immediately and in the device driver section of the OS I can even see that the used Audio driver is a L&P W2 driver.
If you use W10 then i suggest you de-install all the Audio drivers that you used with W2 so far and basically just plugging in the W2 should automatically install the right driver that works with your device. The latest OS of W2 is V1.0.1.3 and since all of them who were sold are "still fresh from production" I am almost sure that is the version that you have on your dongle. 
I do have my notebook connected to a separate screen via HDMI and the screen also has loudspeakers and HDMI can play audio - so maybe you also need to check on which output you are going to play your sounds - because the PC or Notebook may use the other output and then you don't hear anything on the W2 of course...

It's this little symbol that you need to right-click on your mouse to open the sound settings and there on the top you choose the output source... If it says (like in the screenshot below Realtek something - it is NOT sending the Audio signal to the W2. But if you select the other one Speaker (LuxuryPredcision UAC) then you are IN.
Maybe you already anyway know all that - so don't take me wrong to have explained all that so in detail


----------



## Ales R

continuation of my posts #823 (first), #871 (last)


Ales R said:


> Thanks a lot for your info and test, it calmed me a little bit, we'll see what the guy from L&P says, but as it seems iPhone power supply restriction is the true reason...


This is because the iPhone's USB output current is strictly limited, about 100mA, so if the iPhone's output is unlimited, there will be no problem.
Best regards,
L&P
Sales Director
ZhangTao


----------



## musicday

The W2 has completely changed my phone, earphone, and the mobile listening experience. Just fantastic.
W2 for music and S1 for movies.


----------



## FooFighter (Mar 17, 2021)

Ales R said:


> continuation of my posts #823 (first), #871 (last)
> 
> This is because the iPhone's USB output current is strictly limited, about 100mA, so if the iPhone's output is unlimited, there will be no problem.
> Best regards,
> ...


Interesting, but what does that mean?
Is that now a hardware or IOS software restriction?
Plus I had no limitation connecting Full Size Cans but only with my sensitive Andromeda IEM on loudness level which I am anyway not ever using...


----------



## FooFighter (Mar 17, 2021)

musicday said:


> The W2 has completely changed my phone, earphone, and the mobile listening experience. Just fantastic.
> W2 for music and S1 for movies.


Gave S1 back so cannot compare anymore but I found Movie mode on W2 quite enjoying yesterday night watching Amazon Prime on my IPad Pro


----------



## twister6

W1ll1eTheP1mp said:


> What happend here?? A high end/TOTL dongle dac that cost a premium and then they cheaped out on the cable that doesnt match the W2 at all and also that has a flimsy connector?
> 
> Some compromize or last minute changes must have happend, cause this doesnt look right at all. Doesnt look luxury or precision over that.
> 
> They should sell one in black



From what I heard, it is actually the other way around.  They initially released black cable and then had to update the design, new cable is white to distinguish it from their original black cable.  Not sure if something got lost in translation of explanation for redesign, but it was related to performance at higher volume, and I'm *just guessing* that maybe they had to optimize the cable with thicker gauge wires to handle higher current.  And also one of the reasons you shouldn't have issues using other aftermarket usb-c cables because those are designed to handle QC3.0 and PD charging with higher voltage/current.


----------



## Cat Music

FooFighter said:


> As W2 only has USB-C input and not output, that can only be the balanced port.
> So you'll need some balanced 4,4mm to 4,4mm interconnect cable.
> Looking forward to your findings.
> Am myself going to try pairing with Auriolus BA300S tube amp once it arrived


Sorry I couldn't help but wonder how you will make the 4.4 output become line output on the W2 when only 3.5 output is the line output that w2 has implemented


----------



## FooFighter

Cat Music said:


> Sorry I couldn't help but wonder how you will make the 4.4 output become line output on the W2 when only 3.5 output is the line output that w2 has implemented


Where is that stated on paper?
Twister tested LO on balanced high gain at volume 100 if I am not mistaken on C9


----------



## twister6

Cat Music said:


> Sorry I couldn't help but wonder how you will make the 4.4 output become line output on the W2 when only 3.5 output is the line output that w2 has implemented


 
Don't think either 3.5mm or 4.4mm was implemented as LO.  Was it stated somewhere officially by L&P?  In one of my previous posts, I did test W2 with 4.4mm at max volume going to C9 and there was no distortion or clipping.  So in theory balanced 4.4mm headphone output could be used with external amp, at least in my example with C9.


----------



## ClieOS (Mar 17, 2021)

Surely some of you want to know these:

Output impedance:
SE: 0.89 ohm
Bal: 0.48 ohm

Power draw is only second to E1DA 9038S G3 in all my Type-C adapter, though output power is also only second to E1DA. This means it will drain your smartphone a little faster, but at the same time you'll get more power out of it. So basically just physics.


----------



## ClieOS

There is no mention of LO in either W1 or W2, AFAIK.


----------



## FooFighter

ClieOS said:


> Surely some of you want to know these:
> 
> Output impedance:
> SE: 0.89 ohm
> ...


Thx alot!
I was looking for these numbers and couldn't find them!
Impedance is really important with some IEMs as it is for my Andros and 0,5 balanced seems to work really well 😃


----------



## NinjaGirayaZ

FooFighter said:


> Just as an experiment I have ordered a used fully balanced Oriolus BA300S mobile tube amp from a Head Fi friend mainly to pair with my DX220 Max and my Full Size Cans but I will post how it will pair with W2.
> This could be a really nice mobile combo  and potentially solve eventual synergy issues with Full Size Cans and W2


I have a Ba300s (new model with red light), it is phenomenal, even with hot dacs like Hip dac, the holography and details are improved by adding slightly the timbre of the valves.  In my more neutral Dx160, I don't see much difference.  When pairing yours with W2 say your feedback.


----------



## bluestorm1992

twister6 said:


> Don't think either 3.5mm or 4.4mm was implemented as LO.  Was it stated somewhere officially by L&P?  In one of my previous posts, I did test W2 with 4.4mm at max volume going to C9 and there was no distortion or clipping.  So in theory balanced 4.4mm headphone output could be used with external amp, at least in my example with C9.


From a Chinese review that the reviewer sets the volume to 100 and pair it with C9. He stated that this is doing the LO from W2, but I agree with you that this should not be. Still, it is glad to see that there is no distortion at volume 100.


----------



## Cat Music

this image made me believe that only 3.5 output would work as line output




Now if you look well in the next photo, it can be seen that the side that the Oriulus amplifier cable is connected to the w2 is through the 3.5 output, if I'm not mistaken:




@twister6  Going back to your experience with the C9 amplifier, I see that it has worked normally, so yes it can, I do not understand why those images confused me at the beginning, thanks for the clarification, also to @FooFighter


----------



## bluestorm1992 (Mar 17, 2021)

Cat Music said:


> this image made me believe that only 3.5 output would work as line output
> 
> 
> Now if you look well in the next photo, it can be seen that the side that the Oriulus amplifier cable is connected to the w2 is through the 3.5 output, if I'm not mistaken:
> ...


It is SPDIF output, which is a digital output (without DAC conversion to analog signals).

The BD20 can take SPDIF input and then do its own DAC & Amp job. Many full size DACs also accept SPDIF input.


----------



## twister6

Yes, SPDIF is not Line Out, it is a digital coax out to drive external DAC/amp.  And, only 3.5mm port of W1/W2 has SPDIF output.


----------



## Cat Music

bluestorm1992 said:


> Es una salida SPDIF, que es una salida digital (sin conversión DAC a señales analógicas).
> 
> El BD20 puede tomar la entrada SPDIF y luego hacer su propio trabajo DAC & Amp. Muchos DAC de tamaño completo también aceptan entrada SPDIF.


Thanks 😀


----------



## twister6

ClieOS said:


> Surely some of you want to know these:
> 
> Output impedance:
> SE: 0.89 ohm
> ...



Hey bud, what current draw are you measuring?

So far, here is what I'm getting in high gain:

Lotoo S1 - 0.070 A
L&P W1 - 0.090 A
L&P W2 - 0.110 A

AudioQuest DF (OG 1.2) - 0.100 A
AudioQuest Cobalt - 0.070 A
Hidizs S9 - 0.130 A
iBasso DC01 - 0.090 A
Cozoy Aegis - 0.130 A


----------



## ClieOS

twister6 said:


> Hey bud, what current draw are you measuring?


About the same on W2.


----------



## eloelo

ClieOS said:


> Surely some of you want to know these:
> 
> Output impedance:
> SE: 0.89 ohm
> ...


2nd to 9038s g3? G3 drained my battery pretty fast


----------



## Rockwell75

This thread jumped 40 pages in the last two weeks...interested in how this compares to my current reference, the PAW S1, in terms of SQ (not features).  Any info would be helpful


----------



## W1ll1eTheP1mp

Gus141 said:


> Despite my posts being so enthusiastic about the W2 I really was skeptical that it would be better than the portable USB DACs I had collected over the last couple of years. In fairness, I never bought the higher end, but rather collected the mid-tier (xDSD, NX4 DSD, DF Cobalt, Monolith THX portable, Micro iDSD BL) but I spent today comparing those DACs connected to my iPad Pro 12.9” 2020 (USB-C) with the W2 (using IER-Z1R for all).
> 
> ***The W2 was the best sounding DAC***
> 
> ...


Nice to read about the comparison's🙂. How did you test them against each other? Would be really interesting to know what you thoughts are if you do an unsighted test!

Im wishing that blind


twister6 said:


> From what I heard, it is actually the other way around.  They initially released black cable and then had to update the design, new cable is white to distinguish it from their original black cable.  Not sure if something got lost in translation of explanation for redesign, but it was related to performance at higher volume, and I'm *just guessing* that maybe they had to optimize the cable with thicker gauge wires to handle higher current.  And also one of the reasons you shouldn't have issues using other aftermarket usb-c cables because those are designed to handle QC3.0 and PD charging with higher voltage/current.


Yeah, i know. Its just weird that they decided on a white cable anyhow to distinguish them. Could be a color that paired more nicely if the cable is a most for iPhone users


----------



## bluestorm1992

Rockwell75 said:


> This thread jumped 40 pages in the last two weeks...interested in how this compares to my current reference, the PAW S1, in terms of SQ (not features).  Any info would be helpful


Several users have shared their comparison impressions against S1; some ended up selling/returning their S1 after getting the W2.  You can try searching within this thread.


----------



## twister6

Rockwell75 said:


> This thread jumped 40 pages in the last two weeks...interested in how this compares to my current reference, the PAW S1, in terms of SQ (not features).  Any info would be helpful



If you are going for W1, no need to upgrade from S1.  I don't have iPhone and people are claiming W1/W2 has less interference relative to S1, that could be the only main argument for S1 -> W1 upgrade.  But W2 does step up in sound quality, especially soundstage being more holographic.  I didn't spend too much time noting all the details, but hopefully will get to it in a near future, just too much stuff on my review plate.


----------



## HiFiHawaii808

MaggotBrain said:


> That makes sense.  Thank you so much.
> 
> For IEMs I couldn’t imagine a better pound for pound DAC/amp. I live in Hawaii and was looking for something lightweight for hiking/jogging and while the Fioo BTR5 is good, it obviously not as resolving as a properly wired DAC/amp. I tried dongles like the Audirect Beam and the AQ Cobalt but while the DACs were good they felt wimpy with a moderate impedance IEM like the Thummim or the Noble Kaiser K10. The W2 is the best of both worlds for IEMs - resolving and punchy.
> 
> ...


Aloha @MaggotBrain.    Where do you live?   I love on Oahu near Diamondhead.


----------



## snapandslide

twister6 said:


> If you are going for W1, no need to upgrade from S1.  I don't have iPhone and people are claiming W1/W2 has less interference relative to S1, that could be the only main argument for S1 -> W1 upgrade.  But W2 does step up in sound quality, especially soundstage being more holographic.  I didn't spend too much time noting all the details, but hopefully will get to it in a near future, just too much stuff on my review plate.



And there I was about to write on needing more comments on whether the jump from the W1 -> W2 is worth it......


----------



## FooFighter

twister6 said:


> Yes, SPDIF is not Line Out, it is a digital coax out to drive external DAC/amp.  And, only 3.5mm port of W1/W2 has SPDIF output.


Anyway I am not getting so much the sense of such an optical out port as that would imply that the target DAC will do the DA conversion and could therefore be directly connected via USB from your actual source phone / laptop etc and don't need to go through W2 for that?
I would have preferred rather a SPDIF in to do conversion from a different digital source


----------



## bluestorm1992

FooFighter said:


> Anyway I am not getting so much the sense of such an optical out port as that would imply that the target DAC will do the DA conversion and could therefore be directly connected via USB from your actual source phone / laptop etc and don't need to go through W2 for that?
> I would have preferred rather a SPDIF in to do conversion from a different digital source


Some DACs have poor USB interface and could benefit from the SPDIF input instead.


----------



## MaggotBrain

HiFiHawaii808 said:


> Aloha @MaggotBrain.    Where do you live?   I love on Oahu near Diamondhead.


Up on Waialae Iki.


----------



## thomaspf

HiFyAK2020 said:


> Hm, you have an issue to use the W2 on a windows 10 PC or Notebook ? That is strange because on my notebook it works immediately and in the device driver section of the OS I can even see that the used Audio driver is a L&P W2 driver.
> If you use W10 then i suggest you de-install all the Audio drivers that you used with W2 so far and basically just plugging in the W2 should automatically install the right driver that works with your device. The latest OS of W2 is V1.0.1.3 and since all of them who were sold are "still fresh from production" I am almost sure that is the version that you have on your dongle.
> I do have my notebook connected to a separate screen via HDMI and the screen also has loudspeakers and HDMI can play audio - so maybe you also need to check on which output you are going to play your sounds - because the PC or Notebook may use the other output and then you don't hear anything on the W2 of course...
> 
> ...


I never said I had a driver issue on Windows 10. I stated that the W2 has a firmware problem decoding DOP encoded DSD data. I assume you have not tried that? In order for that to work it is actually better not to make the W2 the system sound device and grant the Audio player exclusive access to the device so the Windows mixer does not get in the way...


----------



## FooFighter (Mar 17, 2021)

Cat Music said:


> this image made me believe that only 3.5 output would work as line output
> 
> 
> Now if you look well in the next photo, it can be seen that the side that the Oriulus amplifier cable is connected to the w2 is through the 3.5 output, if I'm not mistaken:
> ...


Interesting picture, thx, I haven't seen that before.
Anyway the Aurelius BA300S I am going to receive is a different model than on the picture and is fully balanced dual tube amp which I will connect  to balanced out of W2. As it has only a fixed amplification of +3db I will need to control volume through W2 and therefore cannot work with a fixed 100% LO signal anyway.
I will report back because I think this will be a more mobile and price wise appropriate pairing to W2 than the flagship amp C9


----------



## NinjaGirayaZ

FooFighter said:


> Interesting picture, thx, I haven't seen that before.
> Anyway the Aurelius BA300S I am going to receive is a different model than on the picture and is fully balanced dual tube amp which I will connect  to balanced out of W2. As it has only a fixed amplification of +3db I will need to control volume through W2 and therefore cannot work with a fixed 100% LO signal anyway.
> I will report back because I think this will be a more mobile and price wise appropriate pairing to W2 than the flagship amp C9


Only in the old model with blue light does the BA300S gain 3db ... in the new model there is no gain, it stays at 0


----------



## FooFighter

NinjaGirayaZ said:


> Only in the old model with blue light does the BA300S gain 3db ... in the new model there is no gain, it stays at 0


OK, it's a used old one but I think still good enough for me 😉


----------



## NinjaGirayaZ

FooFighter said:


> OK, it's a used old one but I think still good enough for me 😉


I didn't hear the old one, but they say the tube sound is more striking than the new one, but it has a little less detail and clarity


----------



## twister6

FooFighter said:


> Anyway I am not getting so much the sense of such an optical out port as that would imply that the target DAC will do the DA conversion and could therefore be directly connected via USB from your actual source phone / laptop etc and don't need to go through W2 for that?
> I would have preferred rather a SPDIF in to do conversion from a different digital source



Electrical, not optical   But the whole idea is that your DAC has to receive a digital data to convert from Digital to Analog, right?  So, when you connect DAC from usb port of your laptop using a generic usb cable, it is all 0s and 1s but it is a timed sequential data where ideally you would want to have clean square edges.  But the noise, interference, poor isolation of power and data wires inside of your usb cable will skew the timing, edges will not longer be perfectly squared, and also you will introduce jitter.  That could cause some 1s to become 0s and vise verse.  W1/W2 has FPGA with a local clean clock (crystal oscillator) that will re-time the data to clean up the jitter.  You can think of it as a buffer to output a cleaned up digital signal going into your external DAC/amp.


----------



## NinjaGirayaZ

FooFighter said:


> OK, it's a used old one but I think still good enough for me 😉


I also recommend buying an iematch, as the BA300S hisses in sensitive IEMs, and I believe its andromeda is


----------



## FooFighter

twister6 said:


> Electrical, not optical   But the whole idea is that your DAC has to receive a digital data to convert from Digital to Analog, right?  So, when you connect DAC from usb port of your laptop using a generic usb cable, it is all 0s and 1s but it is a timed sequential data where ideally you would want to have clean square edges.  But the noise, interference, poor isolation of power and data wires inside of your usb cable will skew the timing, edges will not longer be perfectly squared, and also you will introduce jitter.  That could cause some 1s to become 0s and vise verse.  W1/W2 has FPGA with a local clean clock (crystal oscillator) that will re-time the data to clean up the jitter.  You can think of it as a buffer to output a cleaned up digital signal going into your external DAC/amp.


Thx for that explanation!
Still wondering though which current midfi to hifi DACs won't be able to do exactly the same 
Maybe then useful for low tier or older DACs...


----------



## FooFighter

NinjaGirayaZ said:


> I also recommend buying an iematch, as the BA300S hisses in sensitive IEMs, and I believe its andromeda is


Yep, thx, I yet own one 😉
Primary use case will be anyway to calm down my  DX220 max for too harsh recordings.
W2 will be a nice bonus experiment


----------



## HiFiHawaii808 (Mar 17, 2021)

FooFighter said:


> Interesting picture, thx, I haven't seen that before.
> Anyway the Aurelius BA300S I am going to receive is a different model than on the picture and is fully balanced dual tube amp which I will connect  to balanced out of W2. As it has only a fixed amplification of +3db I will need to control volume through W2 and therefore cannot work with a fixed 100% LO signal anyway.
> I will report back because I think this will be a more mobile and price wise appropriate pairing to W2 than the flagship amp C9


Anyone know where I can get an SPDIF Cable to connect the W2 to a Hugo 2?   3.5mm to 3.5mm Coax is unusual to say the least.

edited to note.   Found it on Aliiexpress
https://www.aliexpress.com/item/32971398688.html


----------



## W1ll1eTheP1mp

Found out that the W2 looks just like my garage door opener! 😃


----------



## thomaspf

W1ll1eTheP1mp said:


> Found out that the W2 looks just like my garage door opener! 😃


Which one sounds better


----------



## bluestorm1992

W1ll1eTheP1mp said:


> Found out that the W2 looks just like my garage door opener! 😃


This is so funny!!  Now you have both W1 and W2.


----------



## FooFighter

W1ll1eTheP1mp said:


> Found out that the W2 looks just like my garage door opener! 😃


I am sure you will find the SQ very opening 👍😂


----------



## jsmiller58 (Mar 17, 2021)

twister6 said:


> Hey bud, what current draw are you measuring?
> 
> So far, here is what I'm getting in high gain:
> 
> ...


Yeah, while I need to do some real experiments I found last night that my W2 was draining my R6 Pro battery much faster than my S1, from recollection.  Will need to spend a few hours listening to music this weekend to conclude anything (what we won’t do in the name of science...).  I do find the W2 gets rather warm compared to the S1...


----------



## musicday

I was listening to Wu-tang with the W2 and I was impressed.


----------



## W1ll1eTheP1mp

thomaspf said:


> Which one sounds better





bluestorm1992 said:


> This is so funny!!  Now you have both W1 and W2.





FooFighter said:


> I am sure you will find the SQ very opening 👍😂


It was just like an door was lifted between my ears and the sound. Soundstage increased tremendously to say it atleast


----------



## DatClampTho

Has anyone actually been able to get the driver downloads from L&P? This Baidu stuff from their website is kind of short sighted and ridiculous. I haven't been able to register. I'd love to get the ASIO drivers they provide.


----------



## HiFiHawaii808

jsmiller58 said:


> Yeah, while I need to do some real experiments I found last night that my W2 was draining my R6 Pro battery much faster than my S1, from recollection.  Will need to spend a few hours listening to music this weekend to conclude anything (what we won’t do in the name of science...).  I do find the W2 gets rather warm compared to the S1...


You pair your W2 and S1 with your R6 Pro DAP like it is a smartphone?     Do they improve the sound quality of the R6 Pro?    That is not a pairing I would have considered.    I guess it makes sense to think of a system as a DAP, a DAC and an Amp in a layered architecture and place features and functions along the chain to see what gets the best results.   DSP could be done in either DAP or DAC.


----------



## FooFighter

jsmiller58 said:


> Yeah, while I need to do some real experiments I found last night that my W2 was draining my R6 Pro battery much faster than my S1, from recollection.  Will need to spend a few hours listening to music this weekend to conclude anything (what we won’t do in the name of science...).  I do find the W2 gets rather warm compared to the S1...


Agree regarding temperature.
S1 always felt like a cold piece of metal in my hand whereas W2 feels a bit more like well built plastic though both are told to consist of Aluminium?
I never found W2 to get warmer than handwarm though and potentially a bit warmer playing hires?
In comparison my TOTL DAP DX220 Max feels like a toaster after playing same hires files in Amazon HD (might be exaggerating a bit 😉)


----------



## bluestorm1992

DatClampTho said:


> Has anyone actually been able to get the driver downloads from L&P? This Baidu stuff from their website is kind of short sighted and ridiculous. I haven't been able to register. I'd love to get the ASIO drivers they provide.


The driver is the same as in post #1036.

https://www.head-fi.org/threads/lux...le-usb-dac-amp-w1-and-w2.949448/post-16243053

Make sure that your W2 is connected to PC when installing the driver.


----------



## HiFyAK2020

W1ll1eTheP1mp said:


> Found out that the W2 looks just like my garage door opener! 😃


can you try the L&P W2 out and see if it opens your garage door ? If yes, you can discard your "old garage door opener" since it does not seem to have a LCD Display


----------



## DatClampTho

bluestorm1992 said:


> The driver is the same as in post #1036.
> 
> https://www.head-fi.org/threads/lux...le-usb-dac-amp-w1-and-w2.949448/post-16243053
> 
> Make sure that your W2 is connected to PC when installing the driver.


Thank you! I swear I spent half an hour searching up and down before asking.

For post content: very first impression using Hiby R3 as transport - very impressed. I have to stop messing around with filters and just enjoy for a while.


----------



## bluestorm1992 (Mar 17, 2021)

OK everyone, I have summarized the information regarding the FW update steps and tools in post #1 of this thread. This should allow you to do it WITHOUT the Baidu thing on their official webpage. Let me know if you have any further questions.

Edit: I hope I do not need to keep updating the OP whenever they release a new FW.


----------



## thomaspf (Mar 17, 2021)

jsmiller58 said:


> Yeah, while I need to do some real experiments I found last night that my W2 was draining my R6 Pro battery much faster than my S1, from recollection.  Will need to spend a few hours listening to music this weekend to conclude anything (what we won’t do in the name of science...).  I do find the W2 gets rather warm compared to the S1...


The extra power from the W2 results in tighter bass from my HE1000. For those really long flights this device has helped a lot with the S1 driven by my phone.  ZMI USB PD Backup Battery with integrated Hub


----------



## jsmiller58

HiFiHawaii808 said:


> You pair your W2 and S1 with your R6 Pro DAP like it is a smartphone?     Do they improve the sound quality of the R6 Pro?    That is not a pairing I would have considered.    I guess it makes sense to think of a system as a DAP, a DAC and an Amp in a layered architecture and place features and functions along the chain to see what gets the best results.   DSP could be done in either DAP or DAC.


I have an old LG v30 with a much abused USB-C port that is loose enough that it frequently disconnects from attached dongles...  Now is the R6 Pro + W2/S1/S9 better than the R6 Pro?  I don’t objectively know, but I already have the toys, so why not play with them?


----------



## musicday




----------



## BadgerRivFan

Speaking of Wu-Tang, Dave Chappelle comes to mind.... 🤣


----------



## bluestorm1992

Impressions coming soon.  As the person who started this thread, I got them so much later that a lot of you due to my own traveling schedule.  

I should be receiving a loaner unit of W1 soon for a cross-comparison. I have iPhone 12 and my wife has iPhone 11, so I should be able to test the EMI issue with different phones as well.


----------



## bluestorm1992

Confirming Alex’s earlier comments, W2 scales up nicely with Cayin C9.Perhaps not as good as a dedicated LO DAP, but certainly good enough for enjoying C9.

S1 with C9 is just way too soft even at volume 100; I suspect this is due to both output power and the level of clarity at Max volume.


----------



## romekbono

bluestorm1992 said:


> Impressions coming soon.  As the person who started this thread, I got them so much later that a lot of you due to my own traveling schedule.
> 
> I should be receiving a loaner unit of W1 soon for a cross-comparison. I have iPhone 12 and my wife has iPhone 11, so I should be able to test the EMI issue with different phones as well.


Here we go !! After 74 exciting pages you can test it finally . Have a blast


----------



## Gus141

I’m not sure, but it looks like there is a new firmware:
http://www.luxuryprecision.net/xiazai/
v1.0.2.1 (2021-03-18)


----------



## bluestorm1992

Gus141 said:


> I’m not sure, but it looks like there is a new firmware:
> http://www.luxuryprecision.net/xiazai/
> v1.0.2.1 (2021-03-18)


Yes it is! Let me translate the info and upload the latest file. Hold on.


----------



## bluestorm1992 (Mar 18, 2021)

*Latest FW: W1_V1.0.2.1_AS*

Add the Xelento-tuned EQ
Add the self-adapted UAC connectivity mode
Fix W2's balanced DSD output issue.
Improve connection stability.
Please check the OP for the latest FW update package!

Edit: Let me know if there are questions in the update process. I have uploaded the files as-is from their official webpage.


----------



## bluestorm1992

OK I got my W2 updated successfully.


----------



## Gus141

bluestorm1992 said:


> OK I got my W2 updated successfully.


Why 1.0.2.*0* instead of 1.0.2.*1*?


----------



## bluestorm1992 (Mar 18, 2021)

Gus141 said:


> Why 1.0.2.*0* instead of 1.0.2.*1*?


I was told that these two are the same. I guess if you use the bin file 1.0.2.1 it will be the latter version. I just happened to do it with the 1.0.2.0 bin file.


----------



## Gus141 (Mar 18, 2021)

Anyone try Parallels/Win10 on a macbook to install L&P firmware?


----------



## thomaspf

bluestorm1992 said:


> *Latest FW: W1_V1.0.2.1_AS*
> 
> Add the Xelento-tuned EQ
> Add the self-adapted UAC connectivity mode
> ...


I downloaded the new Firmware and here are my findings. The ASIO driver now works with JRiver MC for PCM with 44.1/48/88.2/96/176.4/192 Khz bit rates but not with 24/352 format files. DSF files via native DSD to ASIO work for single rate files DSD 2822.4K. Dual rate files are being detected and played but the playback is not stable. Switching between PCM and DSD files froze the machine. 

At this stage I uninstalled the custom driver and went back to the inbox Windows UAC driver. With that driver all PCM files are playing fine just as before up to the max in my library which is 24/352. DSD is working as DOP with up to dual rate files DSF128 sometimes skipping but mostly stable. Listening to the new Beethoven 9th from Reference Recordings and it is quite nice. 

Nice job!!  

A little more tuning on the stability of dual rate files and this will be great.

Cheers

   Thomas


----------



## musicday

bluestorm1992 said:


> *Latest FW: W1_V1.0.2.1_AS*
> 
> Add the Xelento-tuned EQ
> Add the self-adapted UAC connectivity mode
> ...


Updating was very easy, great to see L&P improving this already great product. Still is not detected by my Windows 7 laptop, even they mentioned abooit the self adapter UAC connectivity mode.


----------



## Ales R

Updated on my girlfrieds NTB W10. Why doesn't LP do an update tool for Mac? Is it that complicated? 🤔


----------



## FooFighter

Playing


Ales R said:


> Updated on my girlfrieds NTB W10. Why doesn't LP do an update tool for Mac? Is it that complicated? 🤔


I strongly suggest that they implement a procedure like Lotoo:
1.)  just mount W1/2 as drive
2.) User copies bin-file to root-folder
3.) W1/2 to install the bin file from there

that procedure will work in all platforms


----------



## jeffhawke

FooFighter said:


> Playing
> 
> I strongly suggest that they implement a procedure like Lotoo:
> 1.)  just mount W1/2 as drive
> ...


Thank you, nice and easy, hopefully they will pick up on the suggestion


----------



## FooFighter

jeffhawke said:


> Thank you, nice and easy, hopefully they will pick up on the suggestion


@bluestorm1992 any idea how we can centrally collect change requests to be sent to L & P?
In other threads there is always a representative of the manufacturer who can be addressed.
Or is there an email adress where we can send such things to?
I once tried sending an email to Lotoo on behalf of S1 and got an error email could not be delivered (potentially due to China communication restrictions from Europe?
No clue how about L & P...


----------



## bluestorm1992

FooFighter said:


> @bluestorm1992 any idea how we can centrally collect change requests to be sent to L & P?
> In other threads there is always a representative of the manufacturer who can be addressed.
> Or is there an email adress where we can send such things to?
> I once tried sending an email to Lotoo on behalf of S1 and got an error email could not be delivered (potentially due to China communication restrictions from Europe?
> No clue how about L & P...


Try this email maybe?

customer@luxuryprecision.net


----------



## musicday

FooFighter said:


> @bluestorm1992 any idea how we can centrally collect change requests to be sent to L & P?
> In other threads there is always a representative of the manufacturer who can be addressed.
> Or is there an email adress where we can send such things to?
> I once tried sending an email to Lotoo on behalf of S1 and got an error email could not be delivered (potentially due to China communication restrictions from Europe?
> No clue how about L & P...


customer@luxuryprecision.net
contact@luxuryprecision.net

They answered quite fast to me on the first email address.


----------



## jeffhawke

musicday said:


> customer@luxuryprecision.net
> contact@luxuryprecision.net
> 
> They answered quite fast to me on the first email address.


Inquiries may be sent also through Musicteck I believe


----------



## Scuba Devils

Mine has landed, very brief listen as have to work but sounds incredible! Love the almost matching carbon fibre to my M9!


----------



## BadgerRivFan

Just an observation... over 1100 posts in this thread but no discussion about “burn in” that I can recall.  I imagine it’s because all of our W1/2’s are brand new.

It seems that the impressions by many of audio products is that after xxx hours of burn in they change subtly to sound “better.”  This can also be perhaps a controversial topic, but I find it interesting in the case of the W2.  Are you in the camp that your W2 will improve with many more hours of use?


----------



## twister6

BadgerRivFan said:


> Just an observation... over 1100 posts in this thread but no discussion about “burn in” that I can recall.  I imagine it’s because all of our W1/2’s are brand new.
> 
> It seems that the impressions by many of audio products is that after xxx hours of burn in they change subtly to sound “better.”  This can also be perhaps a controversial topic, but I find it interesting in the case of the W2.  Are you in the camp that your W2 will improve with many more hours of use?



or maybe because people don't have patients to leave W1/2 playing in a loop for 4-5 days and want to enjoy listening to it out of the box


----------



## jeffhawke

twister6 said:


> or maybe because people don't have patients to leave W1/2 playing in a loop for 4-5 days and want to enjoy listening to it out of the box


...or maybe because "burning in" components that have no moving parts has no effect whatsoever


----------



## twister6

jeffhawke said:


> ...or maybe because "burning in" components that have no moving parts has no effect whatsoever



not taking the bait  

*cough* capacitors *cough*


----------



## jsmiller58

jeffhawke said:


> ...or maybe because "burning in" components that have no moving parts has no effect whatsoever


Speaking as an electrical engineer I will say that if an electronic device’s performance changes detectably after use, we often call that a “failure”.  Not trying to engage in a debate, and not challenging anyone’s opinions or beliefs.  Just stating how this is looked at in engineering.


----------



## markel

Can someone post the firmware or provide a different link?  The L&P website link requires you to have a Baidu account, which also requires a China cell phone number.


----------



## bluestorm1992

markel said:


> Can someone post the firmware or provide a different link?  The L&P website link requires you to have a Baidu account, which also requires a China cell phone number.


 Check post #1 of this thread please.


----------



## TheUnknow

BadgerRivFan said:


> Just an observation... over 1100 posts in this thread but no discussion about “burn in” that I can recall.  I imagine it’s because all of our W1/2’s are brand new.
> 
> It seems that the impressions by many of audio products is that after xxx hours of burn in they change subtly to sound “better.”  This can also be perhaps a controversial topic, but I find it interesting in the case of the W2.  Are you in the camp that your W2 will improve with many more hours of use?



Or maybe it's yours ears that get used to the sound ?

If not , why don't we see frequency response graph before *and* after that so call " _burn in_ " ?


----------



## musicday

Scuba Devils said:


> Mine has landed, very brief listen as have to work but sounds incredible! Love the almost matching carbon fibre to my M9!


A bit more carbon fibre, lightest Casio G-Shock ever made, 46 gr


----------



## FooFighter

TheUnknow said:


> Or maybe it's yours ears that get used to the sound ?
> 
> If not , why don't we see frequency response graph before *and* after that so call " _burn in_ " ?


Good point.
Whereas in all the DAP threats they are talking more about subtle changes like opening of the stage and mids  etc.
Not sure in how far such subtle changes are showing up in a frequency measuring? 
I have once asked the  question in another thread why frequency response curves are mostly shared only for headphones and not DACs / DAPs 
There are peq profiles for headphones in the web to approach Harman ideal for example but nothing to compensate e.g a too bright tuning of DAP.
For that u are supposed to connect a tube amp for example.
System wide peq is getting introduced in newer DAPs though like Hiby R8.
A friend sold me his BA300S tube amp as he is fine using R8 equ to adjust equ to his taste now.


----------



## W1ll1eTheP1mp

TheUnknow said:


> Or maybe it's yours ears that get used to the sound ?
> 
> If not , why don't we see frequency response graph before *and* after that so call " _burn in_ " ?


Its just audiophoolery! "Burn in" is a sale technique from many years ago. If a customer f. ex bought a shoe that didnt quite fit and returned it, the seller would say that the shoes needed to "Burn in" or "Settle in". Then the customer went back home with the shoes, waiting for the shoe to be "burned in" while the warranty periode is expiring! Seller kept his money 

Quite clever!


----------



## felix3650

I'm no shoe expert but IC chips usually degrade with use. Before a chip is made it needs to pass certain temperature/rigidity/electrical tests before it's fit for production. You might consider that as a factory "burn-in". The only other "burn-in" is working at room temp levels. 
Tubes, some capacitor types, leds and other "analogue" components on the other hand reach what is called a "working regime" after a certain period of stress which they "keep" until their EOL. If the W2 uses any of such components in its PCB then yes, a small difference can be heard past X hours (usually). Whatever the case, your brain is also playing a role in the sound perceived.

Back on topic. I'll get my W2 by end of month. I'm curious how it will pair with the LZ A7. We could ask L&P at what volume level and gain the W2 outputs a 2v (or close to) signal to be considered as "LO"


----------



## bluestorm1992

felix3650 said:


> I'm no shoe expert but IC chips usually degrade with use. Before a chip is made it needs to pass certain temperature/rigidity/electrical tests before it's fit for production. You might consider that as a factory "burn-in". The only other "burn-in" is working at room temp levels.
> Tubes, some capacitor types, leds and other "analogue" components on the other hand reach what is called a "working regime" after a certain period of stress which they "keep" until their EOL. If the W2 uses any of such components in its PCB then yes, a small difference can be heard past X hours (usually). Whatever the case, your brain is also playing a role in the sound perceived.
> 
> Back on topic. I'll get my W2 by end of month. I'm curious how it will pair with the LZ A7. We could ask L&P at what volume level and gain the W2 outputs a 2v (or close to) signal to be considered as "LO"


Welcome to the club!

As for “LO”, I am just setting it at volume 100 ATM. Works pretty well as a source device to Cayin C9.


----------



## felix3650 (Mar 18, 2021)

bluestorm1992 said:


> Welcome to the club!
> 
> As for “LO”, I am just setting it at volume 100 ATM. Works pretty well as a source device to Cayin C9.


Thanks! I've been on the club since Andrew opened the preorders 😝
It's just that I used my cousin's address for shipping. He's coming in the EU by end of month and will bring the W2 with him.
Maybe there's good coupling between W2's output and C9's input to not create distortion even at higher volumes. We need tests with other amps too 😁
PS: are you using a Verite/Auteur/Eikon with the C9? 😉


----------



## FooFighter

bluestorm1992 said:


> Welcome to the club!
> 
> As for “LO”, I am just setting it at volume 100 ATM. Works pretty well as a source device to Cayin C9.


You are lucky with this flagship equipment!
Is there a huge difference between W2 and N6II as a source?


----------



## bluestorm1992

felix3650 said:


> Thanks! I've been on the club since Andrew opened the preorders 😝
> It's just that I used my cousin's address for shipping. He's coming in the EU by end of month and will bring the W2 with him.
> Maybe there's good coupling between W2's output and C9's input to not create distortion even at higher volumes. We need tests with other amps too 😁
> PS: are you using a Verite/Auteur/Eikon with the C9? 😉


Ah I see.  

One of the key highlights of W2 is that there is no distortion even at high/max volume. Based on my experience with it so far, I can confirm that it is indeed the case.


----------



## bluestorm1992

FooFighter said:


> You are lucky with this flagship equipment!
> Is there a huge difference between W2 and N6II as a source?


There is, but I am still trying to distinguish how much of it is due to the difference in sound signature and how much is due to the technical performance. Still, using W2 is more more convenient when I want to tie C9 with my PC so that I can either sue Roon or watch movie with my gears. N6ii has the USB DAC function but is not super handy to use.


----------



## rocketron

Received my W2 this morning.
Been playing all day apart from my burn in period.
I put it in the oven at 200c for 20 mins I remembered to turn it half way though.
Let it cooled down too room temperature then put in the freezer for an hour.
It made no difference it still sounded good.
Played HD800s on high gain at 78 vol lovely.
Played Ortofon EQ8, westone W60 lovely.
Great little piece of gear.
Only downside is battery drain. Expected.
Lightning to usbc cable is no good. Not a good fit in the phone.
ddHifi lightning to usbc adapter works perfectly.
Also plays when charging the phone.
Shall try and find a bnc adapter and connect it to TT2 .
It’s very good as a mobile and like a mini mini desktop 
We live in great times with all this good Hifi gear.
Good job Luxury & Percision.


----------



## HiFyAK2020

bluestorm1992 said:


> Yes it is! Let me translate the info and upload the latest file. Hold on.


where did you upload it to ? I don't have a Baidu account so although I can see the files i don't know how to download them now


----------



## bluestorm1992

HiFyAK2020 said:


> where did you upload it to ? I don't have a Baidu account so although I can see the files i don't know how to download them now


Google drive. I made them shareable to anyone with the link, which is available at  post #1 of this thread.


----------



## jsmiller58 (Mar 18, 2021)

felix3650 said:


> I'm no shoe expert but IC chips usually degrade with use. Before a chip is made it needs to pass certain temperature/rigidity/electrical tests before it's fit for production. You might consider that as a factory "burn-in". The only other "burn-in" is working at room temp levels.
> Tubes, some capacitor types, leds and other "analogue" components on the other hand reach what is called a "working regime" after a certain period of stress which they "keep" until their EOL. If the W2 uses any of such components in its PCB then yes, a small difference can be heard past X hours (usually). Whatever the case, your brain is also playing a role in the sound perceived.
> 
> Back on topic. I'll get my W2 by end of month. I'm curious how it will pair with the LZ A7. We could ask L&P at what volume level and gain the W2 outputs a 2v (or close to) signal to be considered as "LO"


Agree, while I have never designed any circuits with tubes, I can definitely believe that tubes change early in their life in use.  There are other things than can change with use, particularly mechanical systems.  And, yes, shoes, definitely change after use to better fit the wearer’s feet.

Commercial solid state electronics were what I was referring to.  They do often undergo burnin at the manufacturer - that burnin is specifically intended to find components that meaningfully change in order to remove those, not to make the solid state components better after burnin.  (Edit:  I have never been involved in mil-spec component designs, or designs for extreme conditions such as planetary exploration.  I can see how extreme circumstances may affect the components and possibly the designers would want to “burnin” those components to have them operating at some extreme end of life corner from the beginning.  But it would probably be easier and more reliable to use less aggressive semiconductor technologies that withstand extreme environments better from the very beginning and undergo less change.  But the W2 is outside of that realm of consideration.)

Whether a DAC or amp sounds better to listeners after burnin is the realm of a different discussion, and probably one that would bring down the wrath of the Mods.


----------



## FooFighter

rocketron said:


> Received my W2 this morning.
> Been playing all day apart from my burn in period.
> I put it in the oven at 200c for 20 mins I remembered to turn it half way though.
> Let it cooled down too room temperature then put in the freezer for an hour.
> ...


I think you are the 3rd now in this thread suggesting this  ddHifi lightning to usbc adapter.
So I think I will investigate that adapter too.
Are you playing and charging with this adapter in place (Which additional Y-adapter are you using for that please?) or only directly using some different Y-lightning adapter instead?
Thx


----------



## FooFighter

anyone aware of some after-market case, ideally with clip function?
I feel like W2 is flying around all the time while e.g. my headphone cable is nicely attached to my shirt with a clip.


----------



## Niyologist

Does anyone know how to get the W2 firmware? I can't figure out how to extract it from the main site.


----------



## FooFighter

Niyologist said:


> Does anyone know how to get the W2 firmware? I can't figure out how to extract it from the main site.


1st page of this thread, pretty much self-explaining then


----------



## musicday

Niyologist said:


> Does anyone know how to get the W2 firmware? I can't figure out how to extract it from the main site.


You need to install the tool first on your PC, then download the firmware named .bin 
Open the tool and add the bin file and select auto. Just wait until is done and you are good.
Keep the single button on the W2 pressed while connecting to your phone/PC to see the firmware version


----------



## HiFyAK2020

jsmiller58 said:


> Speaking as an electrical engineer I will say that if an electronic device’s performance changes detectably after use, we often call that a “failure”.  Not trying to engage in a debate, and not challenging anyone’s opinions or beliefs.  Just stating how this is looked at in engineering.


I also am an engineer AND Hifi enthusiast. In Loudspeakers where one has drivers it is common to speak of burn-in and there i can understand it. But is also used in connection with AMP's and Audio Sources - and there I think we enter into the "esoteric world" of audio magic... In an IEM I also would accept a burn-in time but for the rest - i would just think that the "burn-in" effect is more in the head than in the electronic device...


----------



## HiFyAK2020

bluestorm1992 said:


> Google drive. I made them shareable to anyone with the link, which is available at  post #1 of this thread.


Done, bingo ! thanks for the fast reply.


----------



## Scuba Devils

Finally got to sit down tonight and try this out. Hooked up to my Mac now and streaming via Tidal with HD650. While I appreciate probably not allowing HD650s reach their full potential, they are certainly sounding bloody good! Tried the IER-M9 also both on my S20 and on the Mac and with locally stored FLAC and via YouTube - again, amazing. Fantastic to have the ability to enjoy my IEMs and headphones outside of DAPs.


----------



## Bourne Identity

Really interested in the device and wondered a reputable place to buy one as I am in the UK, any recommendations?


----------



## Niyologist

FooFighter said:


> 1st page of this thread, pretty much self-explaining then


Thank you. 


musicday said:


> You need to install the tool first on your PC, then download the firmware named .bin
> Open the tool and add the bin file and select auto. Just wait until is done and you are good.
> Keep the single button on the W2 pressed while connecting to your phone/PC to see the firmware version


Thank you.


----------



## FooFighter

when connected to my Macbook, I encounter some EMI? or short signal interruptions when e.g. receiving emails.
Anyone with same experience on Mac/Windows?
No such issues on my Iphone/Ipad so far


----------



## rocketron

FooFighter said:


> please


I’m using the Apple lightning USB adapter. I think the new one is the usb3 adapter. Mine is older. It works fine. Using it now. 
can’t say if any none Apple adapters will work.
I’m quite impressed by this little unit.
I had a AK Alpha for two weeks before I sent it back. Completely unstable on WiFi.
I’m not saying the W2 is as good sounding as the Alpha but it’s not miles away either.
Too answer another question from earlier. Line out 100 volume low gain is 2volts. High gain 4 volts from memory on audio science forum. That was on the W1 I would think the W2 is the same? 
will try spdif out when I get a cable into other dacs to see if the out put is cleaner than usb.
I can see Luxury & Percision have Spdif input on there higher end players. 
maybe this was made to be a add on digital streamer for them??


----------



## rocketron

Bourne Identity said:


> Really interested in the device and wondered a reputable place to buy one as I am in the UK, any recommendations?


Buy from Musictec in USA.
Two days shipped by DHL with tracking.
Perfect service.


----------



## FooFighter

rocketron said:


> I’m using the Apple lightning USB adapter. I think the new one is the usb3 adapter. Mine is older. It works fine. Using it now.
> can’t say if any none Apple adapters will work.
> I’m quite impressed by this little unit.
> I had a AK Alpha for two weeks before I sent it back. Completely unstable on WiFi.
> ...


hmm, actually I thought you have paired W2 with ddHifi lightning to usbc adapter as you wrote before and not the standard Apple camera connection kit?
that's why I was asking how you manage to play and charge at the same time.
So far I am using exactly the camera connection kit to do that, see picture, but this is a little clumsy compared to a direct cable connection


Alternatively there are iPhone battery cases but I haven't dared to spend more than 100 bucks for such a case on top...


----------



## rocketron

FooFighter said:


> hmm, actually I thought you have paired W2 with ddHifi lightning to usbc adapter as you wrote before and not the standard Apple camera connection kit?
> that's why I was asking how you manage to play and charge at the same time.
> So far I am using exactly the camera connection kit to do that, see picture, but this is a little clumsy compared to a direct cable connection
> 
> ...


Yes that’s it👍 
must correct myself.
2 volts 100 volume S/E
4 volts 100 volume balanced.


----------



## Scuba Devils

FooFighter said:


> when connected to my Macbook, I encounter some EMI? or short signal interruptions when e.g. receiving emails.
> Anyone with same experience on Mac/Windows?
> No such issues on my Iphone/Ipad so far



I'm running on my MacBook Air at the moment and don't have that issue. One challenge I have is when running Audirvana, I can't play audio from other sources such as YouTube, Bandcamp etc... even when I change the output setting to W2, it just goes back to built-in speakers. When I close off Audirvana, it works fine. Not the end of the world by any means but a little annoying!


----------



## FooFighter (Mar 18, 2021)

Scuba Devils said:


> I'm running on my MacBook Air at the moment and don't have that issue. One challenge I have is when running Audirvana, I can't play audio from other sources such as YouTube, Bandcamp etc... even when I change the output setting to W2, it just goes back to built-in speakers. When I close off Audirvana, it works fine. Not the end of the world by any means but a little annoying!


Interesting, you are right, I haven't recognised that before and as my DX max is on repair I cannot test with a different device currently.
I assume that's some Audirvana speciality as it is getting exclusive access to the device and therefore not allowing other apps to use it...
I found SQ is extraordinary with Audirvana also with W2 by the way


----------



## Scuba Devils (Mar 18, 2021)

FooFighter said:


> Interesting, you are right, I haven't recognised that before and as my DX max is on repair I cannot test with a different device currently.
> I assume that's some Audirvana speciality as it is getting exclusive access to the device and therefore not allowing other apps to use it...
> I found SQ is extraordinary with Audirvana also with W2 by the way



I've just downloaded the 30 day trial of Audirvana as I wanted to try FLAC stored on my Mac, they are only there from recent Bandcamp downloads then transfered to my DAPs. After less than an hour, I can safely say I will be buying the full version.


----------



## FooFighter

Scuba Devils said:


> I've just downloaded the 30 day trial of Audirvana as I wanted to try FLAC stored on my Mac, they are only there from recent Bandcamp downloads then transfered to my DAPs. After less than an hour, I can safelly say I will be buying the full version.


yep, I came to the same conclusion, upsampling is again bringing some additional air and dynamics from my feeling and you can stream Tidal and Quobuz on top, play bit perfect MQA (if DAP supports it) and I haven't been diving into the plugin-options yet where you can bind DSP modules, etc.


----------



## Scuba Devils

FooFighter said:


> yep, I came to the same conclusion, upsampling is again bringing some additional air and dynamics from my feeling and you can stream Tidal and Quobuz on top, play bit perfect MQA (if DAP supports it) and I haven't been diving into the plugin-options yet where you can bind DSP modules, etc.



Yes just connected Tidal also tonight through it - very impressive. Only a few months ago, I would say I will never stop buying CDs and vinyl... I will still buy some for now, but I have certainly changed my tune. Plus the money I've saved from not buying the stupid amounts I was buying, has allowed me instead channel the spending to this wonderful hobby!


----------



## FooFighter

This W2 is really astonishingly neutral, i.e. not artificially overemphasising frequencies and at the same time not sounding boring.
I haven't heard my Andro Golds so open and engaging but not drifting into exaggerated disco machine sound or muddiness.
Holography is also astonishing imho for such a tiny device, only topped by my DX max from the DACs/DAPs I have heard so far.
And W2 is dead silent and not hissing at all, I couldn't be happier with this pairing.


----------



## Scuba Devils

I am blown away by this - such a tiny little device and so light yet sounds stunning. I wish I had no work tomorrow, I could stay up all night trying out various albums!


----------



## bluestorm1992

Scuba Devils said:


> I am blown away by this - such a tiny little device and so light yet sounds stunning. I wish I had no work tomorrow, I could stay up all night trying out various albums!


Well the weekend is not too far away.


----------



## musicday

Very soon this thread will be bigger then the  S1 one by the looks of it.


----------



## jsmiller58

HiFyAK2020 said:


> I also am an engineer AND Hifi enthusiast. In Loudspeakers where one has drivers it is common to speak of burn-in and there i can understand it. But is also used in connection with AMP's and Audio Sources - and there I think we enter into the "esoteric world" of audio magic... In an IEM I also would accept a burn-in time but for the rest - i would just think that the "burn-in" effect is more in the head than in the electronic device...


Agree, mechanical systems - like a speaker diaphragm - might be subject to change after initial use.  Whether audible or not is a whole different discussion!


----------



## Gus141

I was able to install the firmware update on the W2 using a Macbook: my Bootcamp is Windows 7 and the proceedures @bluestorm1992 outlined in the first post worked. So at least with Bootcamp on a Mac, Windows 10 is not needed; Windows 7 was enough to install the firmware.


----------



## Gus141

Thanks @bluestorm1992.  New firmware installation confirmed by holding the function button in while plugging into macbook and iPad; W2 screen showed the new firmware. Sweet!


----------



## Gus141

@musicday I noticed on the S1 thread and this thread you said Windows 7 did not work with your W2. I was able to update the W2 on my Windows 7 (Bootcamp partition on Macbook Pro). After updating I played some YouTube videos through the W2 with no problems on the same Windows 7–Mac—Bootcamp setup.

The W2 may not work on a native install of Windows 7 on a laptop, but I wanted you to know it worked fine on a Macbook Pro running Windows 7 on a Bootcamp partition.

Hope you get it working on your setup.

Cheers


----------



## MagtonThreeFiftySeven

Picked a W2 to replace my Dragon Fly Red that has served me very well for a couple of years, but now has a mechanical problem (have to wiggle plug to get a good connection with my headphones).
I mainly use Audeze Sine headphones (23ohm) connected to Macbook Pro or Android and UAPP streaming Tidal.
It really is not a close call between these two devices. Night and day. I tend to listen to acoustic music (guitar, piano, cello, etc.). 
Realize now I had been missing out on a lot of clarity and tolerating a lot of distortion.
Wish  I could squeeze a little more juice out of the W2. At 100% volume it is just loud enough for careful/discerning listening. Still, it is louder than the DFR and probably my ears will thank me in a few years that I did not get a more powerful device.


----------



## bluestorm1992 (Mar 18, 2021)

MagtonThreeFiftySeven said:


> Picked a W2 to replace my Dragon Fly Red that has served me very well for a couple of years, but now has a mechanical problem (have to wiggle plug to get a good connection with my headphones).
> I mainly use Audeze Sine headphones (23ohm) connected to Macbook Pro or Android and UAPP streaming Tidal.
> It really is not a close call between these two devices. Night and day. I tend to listen to acoustic music (guitar, piano, cello, etc.).
> Realize now I had been missing out on a lot of clarity and tolerating a lot of distortion.
> Wish  I could squeeze a little more juice out of the W2. At 100% volume it is just loud enough for careful/discerning listening. Still, it is louder than the DFR and probably my ears will thank me in a few years that I did not get a more powerful device.


Congrats and welcome to the club! 

W2 has proven to work well with external Amps as well. If desired, maybe at a point you can consider adding one to your audio chain to better drive headphones. But W2 is certainly a very powerful and well-made small dongle even for headphones. It is also great that LP puts effort into making sure W2’s performance even at the Max volume.


----------



## jsmiller58

MagtonThreeFiftySeven said:


> Picked a W2 to replace my Dragon Fly Red that has served me very well for a couple of years, but now has a mechanical problem (have to wiggle plug to get a good connection with my headphones).
> I mainly use Audeze Sine headphones (23ohm) connected to Macbook Pro or Android and UAPP streaming Tidal.
> It really is not a close call between these two devices. Night and day. I tend to listen to acoustic music (guitar, piano, cello, etc.).
> Realize now I had been missing out on a lot of clarity and tolerating a lot of distortion.
> Wish  I could squeeze a little more juice out of the W2. At 100% volume it is just loud enough for careful/discerning listening. Still, it is louder than the DFR and probably my ears will thank me in a few years that I did not get a more powerful device.


100%?  Wow, if I need that much juice for anything I turn to a desktop amp.  The Sine must be incredibly hard to drive!


----------



## romekbono (Mar 19, 2021)

I couldn't find on this thread any sound tuning, signature comparison with the dap Fiio M11pro and M15. Or with the dac Fiio q3

Someone had the opportunity and have the chance to try ?

Thanks


----------



## WB79

Pre order cancelled with hifigo. They said that the brand postpone it again. I have W1. Is it interessant to take W2? For whose own w1 ans w2


----------



## bluestorm1992

WB79 said:


> Pre order cancelled with hifigo. They said that the brand postpone it again. I have W1. Is it interessant to take W2? For whose own w1 ans w2


I believe Alex @twister6 said there is a quite noticeable performance gap between W1 and W2.


----------



## thiy71

is there an emi issue like s1?


----------



## musicday

Gus141 said:


> @musicday I noticed on the S1 thread and this thread you said Windows 7 did not work with your W2. I was able to update the W2 on my Windows 7 (Bootcamp partition on Macbook Pro). After updating I played some YouTube videos through the W2 with no problems on the same Windows 7–Mac—Bootcamp setup.
> 
> The W2 may not work on a native install of Windows 7 on a laptop, but I wanted you to know it worked fine on a Macbook Pro running Windows 7 on a Bootcamp partition.
> 
> ...


Hi Gus,

It doesn't work at all with my Windows 7 64 ultimate. I have tried everything, updating the firmware, checking out all the files that were mentioned before. It says this device is not recognised. I did check on my Windows drivers and all seem to be alright, and I have installed the latest. I just want L&P to come with a solution like on the S1, to hold the button down while connecting to PC to enter UAC 1 mode for older device compatibility.


----------



## FooFighter (Mar 19, 2021)

thiy71 said:


> is there an emi issue like s1?


some report there is still some EMI.
From my own findings much less up to no EMI on my Iphone11Pro but some silent sporadical strange digital feedback noise through background app activities (data transfer, email fetching) using on my MacBook Pro but seems to happen only on my machine, others haven't reported that.
For phone usage I assume there is less EMI than S1


----------



## Ales R (Mar 19, 2021)

thiy71 said:


> is there an emi issue like s1?


Yes, but much less, with my iPhone it happens when data is transferred.


----------



## Scuba Devils

I did end up hearing interference on my Mac later last night - when I switched to the DUNU ZEN and with music paused, a noticeable but low volume intermittent buzz.


----------



## FooFighter (Mar 19, 2021)

Scuba Devils said:


> I did end up hearing interference on my Mac later last night - when I switched to the DUNU ZEN and with music paused, a noticeable but low volume intermittent buzz.


no clue if that might also depend on IEM, my Andro is so sensitive that with unplugged lose hanging cable I can hear noise like some silent electrical discharge noise like tiny air bubbles getting through a small valve.


----------



## Scuba Devils

FooFighter said:


> no clue if that might also depend on IEM, my Andro is so sensitive that with unplugged lose hanging cable I can hear noise like some silent electrical discharge noise like tiny air bubbles getting through a small valve.



When music playing, I didn't notice at all - I don't think it was there on others I tried but will be spending more time tonight, along with a few Friday glasses of red...


----------



## snowy8171

MagtonThreeFiftySeven said:


> Picked a W2 to replace my Dragon Fly Red that has served me very well for a couple of years, but now has a mechanical problem (have to wiggle plug to get a good connection with my headphones).
> I mainly use Audeze Sine headphones (23ohm) connected to Macbook Pro or Android and UAPP streaming Tidal.
> It really is not a close call between these two devices. Night and day. I tend to listen to acoustic music (guitar, piano, cello, etc.).
> Realize now I had been missing out on a lot of clarity and tolerating a lot of distortion.
> Wish  I could squeeze a little more juice out of the W2. At 100% volume it is just loud enough for careful/discerning listening. Still, it is louder than the DFR and probably my ears will thank me in a few years that I did not get a more powerful device.


any difference streaming tidal mqa even though its not mqa compliant? if it sounds the same then i will just get one anyway


----------



## HiFiHawaii808

I just saw on the home page that A&K just announced a USB dongle of their own.   Interesting trend.


----------



## FooFighter

HiFiHawaii808 said:


> I just saw on the home page that A&K just announced a USB dongle of their own.   Interesting trend.


Can you paste the link please?
So far I am only aware of some Bluetooth device XB10...


----------



## Bootup22

FooFighter said:


> Can you paste the link please?
> So far I am only aware of some Bluetooth device XB10...


https://us.astellnkern.com/blogs/news/astell-kern-launches-usb-c-dual-dac-cable

permanent cable (USB C only it seems), no balanced

No thanks


----------



## FooFighter

Bootup22 said:


> https://us.astellnkern.com/blogs/news/astell-kern-launches-usb-c-dual-dac-cable
> 
> permanent cable (USB C only it seems), no balanced
> 
> No thanks


Thx!
Yep, looking at the specs and price it's a low tier device positioned even below W1...


----------



## jsmiller58

FooFighter said:


> Thx!
> Yep, looking at the specs and price it's a low tier device positioned even below W1...


At first blush it seems like a “me too” product that a marketing department came up with...


----------



## jeffhawke

jsmiller58 said:


> At first blush it seems like a “me too” product that a marketing department came up with...


I believe you’re right: power wise also kinda weak, 2Vrms=125mW ar 32Ohm


----------



## pdxfletch (Mar 19, 2021)

jeffhawke said:


> I believe you’re right: power wise also kinda weak, 2Vrms=125mW ar 32Ohm


Huh. Dual Cirrus Logic CS43198 DACs + analog amp, same as the W2 for half the price. Plus A&K is an American company. (I know, the W2 is is like listening to God sing and bests TOTL desktop DAC/AMPs, but still.)


----------



## jeffhawke (Mar 19, 2021)

pdxfletch said:


> Huh. Dual Cirrus Logic CS43198 DACs + analog amp, same as the W2 for half the price. Plus A&K is an American company. (I know, the W2 is is like listening to God sing and bests TOTL desktop DAC/AMPs, but still.)


A&K is Korean, not American, and is owned by iRiver


----------



## Gus141 (Mar 19, 2021)

musicday said:


> Hi Gus,
> 
> It doesn't work at all with my Windows 7 64 ultimate. ...


Ah, that might explain it: I have 32-bit Win7 installed on my Macbook’s Bootcamp partition.
[Edit:] Sorry, I thought I had 32-bit, but I just checked and I have 64-bit Windows 7 Home Premium. I installed it so long ago I forgot. I only keep it around for 2 programs that I rarely use (now 3 if you count L&P update tools).


----------



## pdxfletch

jeffhawke said:


> A&K is Korean, not American, and is owned by iRiver


I stand corrected. Their website at least lists an office in Irvine, CA and a U.S. phone number. That makes it simpler to get information as opposed to WeChat or whatever people have been using to contact L&P (at least for those living in the U.S.). 

Don't get me wrong, I bought into the hype and ordered a W2. But for this price (and the price of their other products), I certainly expect a usable website, support, and firmware upgrades via Mac. If he SQ is as magical as noted in this thread, I'll gladly shoulder these inconveniences, but I think my point about the inflated price point of the W2 (with a cheap white iPhone adapter?!?!) vis-a-vis similar A&K components still stands.


----------



## HiFiHawaii808 (Mar 19, 2021)

jeffhawke said:


> A&K is Korean, not American, and is owned by iRiver


Interesting.  So A&K really means something like An & Kim?


----------



## musicday

HiFiHawaii808 said:


> I just saw on the home page that A&K just announced a USB dongle of their own.   Interesting trend.


Yeah we will be seeing them more often. What's hard is to get one right and make it powerful.


----------



## jeffhawke

pdxfletch said:


> I stand corrected. Their website at least lists an office in Irvine, CA and a U.S. phone number. That makes it simpler to get information as opposed to WeChat or whatever people have been using to contact L&P (at least for those living in the U.S.).
> 
> Don't get me wrong, I bought into the hype and ordered a W2. But for this price (and the price of their other products), I certainly expect a usable website, support, and firmware upgrades via Mac. If he SQ is as magical as noted in this thread, I'll gladly shoulder these inconveniences, but I think my point about the inflated price point of the W2 (with a cheap white iPhone adapter?!?!) vis-a-vis similar A&K components still stands.


I totally agree with you about the website. Bear in mind however that A&K is part of a publicly listed group that in 2020 had a turnover of over 200million usd, whereas L&P is a very small, niche manufacturer. Having said that, if they want to grow bigger internationally, they better work on a proper English website and a dealer network outside of China. Back to technical topics, the fact that the A&K dongle has 2 DAC chips but not enough power (for me) and no balanced output makes it unattractive to me. The fixed cable adds to that too.


----------



## jsmiller58

pdxfletch said:


> I stand corrected. Their website at least lists an office in Irvine, CA and a U.S. phone number. That makes it simpler to get information as opposed to WeChat or whatever people have been using to contact L&P (at least for those living in the U.S.).
> 
> Don't get me wrong, I bought into the hype and ordered a W2. But for this price (and the price of their other products), I certainly expect a usable website, support, and firmware upgrades via Mac. If he SQ is as magical as noted in this thread, I'll gladly shoulder these inconveniences, but I think my point about the inflated price point of the W2 (with a cheap white iPhone adapter?!?!) vis-a-vis similar A&K components still stands.


Maybe I am misreading things, but these products don’t really seem to be clones of each other, so a bit apples to oranges, and thus unfair to just look at components and price.  I cannot find on the A&K site the output power, so that limits one part of the comparison with the L&P W2.  The W2 has SE and Balanced outputs, but that is only meaningful if the power of the W2 balanced is greater than the power of the A&K.  Actually it would be even better to compare SE to SE power spec.  I would also note the benefits in every day usage of having the W2 display, versus a dongle with no display (I have dongles both with and without displays - in MY opinion there is no contest from a day to day perspective).  The fixed cable on the A&K is a red flag from a longevity perspective.  As long as the A&K measures well enough then it really is not a big deal, but, wow, the W2 measures amazingly (I know, I am bordering on heresy mentioning measurements on a head-fi thread!).

Anyway, whether the W2 is “worth” 2X the A&K is completely in the eye of the beholder, and subject to possibly some still to be revealed details.

But the name...  A&K PEE51...  really?  I mean, the L&P W2 sounds like a US tax form, but PEE51...


----------



## musicday

All the USB dongle DACs from now on need to have the OLED screen so we know what is happening 🥺.


----------



## jsmiller58

musicday said:


> All the USB dongle DACs from now on need to have the OLED screen so we know what is happening 🥺.


Well, it might seem like a luxury, and it is...  but it comes in handy when you want to figure out if you are getting the resolution you expected, or if you need to tweak something in UAPP, for example.  If you are quickly trying to figure out if your volume is too high or too low when music is paused there is a benefit to looking at a display versus letting your ears do that.  

It is a luxury.  It is not needed.  But, given the choice I gravitate to a dongle with a display.  Note that on my post I wrote “I have dongles both with and without displays - in MY opinion there is no contest from a day to day perspective”.  I stressed MY for a reason, recognizing that, as the expression goes, “to each their own”.


----------



## jeffhawke

jsmiller58 said:


> Maybe I am misreading things, but these products don’t really seem to be clones of each other, so a bit apples to oranges, and thus unfair to just look at components and price.  I cannot find on the A&K site the output power, so that limits one part of the comparison with the L&P W2.  The W2 has SE and Balanced outputs, but that is only meaningful if the power of the W2 balanced is greater than the power of the A&K.  Actually it would be even better to compare SE to SE power spec.  I would also note the benefits in every day usage of having the W2 display, versus a dongle with no display (I have dongles both with and without displays - in MY opinion there is no contest from a day to day perspective).  The fixed cable on the A&K is a red flag from a longevity perspective.  As long as the A&K measures well enough then it really is not a big deal, but, wow, the W2 measures amazingly (I know, I am bordering on heresy mentioning measurements on a head-fi thread!).
> 
> Anyway, whether the W2 is “worth” 2X the A&K is completely in the eye of the beholder, and subject to possibly some still to be revealed details.
> 
> But the name...  A&K PEE51...  really?  I mean, the L&P W2 sounds like a US tax form, but PEE51...





jsmiller58 said:


> Maybe I am misreading things, but these products don’t really seem to be clones of each other, so a bit apples to oranges, and thus unfair to just look at components and price.  I cannot find on the A&K site the output power, so that limits one part of the comparison with the L&P W2.  The W2 has SE and Balanced outputs, but that is only meaningful if the power of the W2 balanced is greater than the power of the A&K.  Actually it would be even better to compare SE to SE power spec.  I would also note the benefits in every day usage of having the W2 display, versus a dongle with no display (I have dongles both with and without displays - in MY opinion there is no contest from a day to day perspective).  The fixed cable on the A&K is a red flag from a longevity perspective.  As long as the A&K measures well enough then it really is not a big deal, but, wow, the W2 measures amazingly (I know, I am bordering on heresy mentioning measurements on a head-fi thread!).
> 
> Anyway, whether the W2 is “worth” 2X the A&K is completely in the eye of the beholder, and subject to possibly some still to be revealed details.
> 
> But the name...  A&K PEE51...  really?  I mean, the L&P W2 sounds like a US tax form, but PEE51...





jsmiller58 said:


> I cannot find on the A&K site the output


"Although it is a small and simple cable type external DAC, it is able to sufficiently drive high impedance headphones with a 2Vrms (Condition No Load) output level."
(From the A&K link posted on the previous page).


----------



## Scuba Devils

Picked up a different cable, prefer having black to match plus nice to have the right angle connector. Interesting to see 'let's make things better' on the box - I worked for Philips Consumer Electronics many years ago and that was their line at the time.


----------



## FooFighter

Scuba Devils said:


> Picked up a different cable, prefer having black to match plus nice to have the right angle connector. Interesting to see 'let's make things better' on the box - I worked for Philips Consumer Electronics many years ago and that was their line at the time.


Which cable is that? Can you post the link?


----------



## Scuba Devils

FooFighter said:


> Which cable is that? Can you post the link?



https://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B07H96FWY9/ref=cm_sw_r_cp_apa_fabc_M8620MD4YW0M8CNVZS56


----------



## musicday

Scuba Devils said:


> https://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B07H96FWY9/ref=cm_sw_r_cp_apa_fabc_M8620MD4YW0M8CNVZS56


Sunguy ) a happy person.


----------



## FooFighter (Mar 19, 2021)

Anyone using some alternative 90 degree lightning cable with W2?
ddHifi lightning to usbc was suggested before but that's just an adapter and not a cable plus cable goes to the side and not below the IPhone.

Have seen models like this but I am not sure if they work as it will need some OTG function?
UGREEN USB-C auf Lightning Kabel 90 Grad MFi Lightning Ladekabel Typ C Winkel Power Delivery kompatibel mit iPhone 12, SE, 11 Pro Max, XR, XS Max, X, 8, 8 Plus, iPad 2020, AirPods Pro usw. (1M) https://smile.amazon.de/dp/B07Z8W15SR/ref=cm_sw_r_cp_api_i_0ZKGWCSENTZ127R07PR2?_encoding=UTF8&psc=1

Another important question is regarding cable flexibility.
I  mean if cable is too stiff it's hardly controllable even with 90 degree port


----------



## rocketron

Hi there.
I’m using the ddHifi lightning to usbc adapter and the LP cable no problem at all.
I just blue tack the W2 to the back of the phone and it’s all good.
Have used the ddHifi adapter and usbc to micro cable with a Chord Mojo and same thing all good.
Holding up very well.


----------



## DatClampTho

musicday said:


> All the USB dongle DACs from now on need to have the OLED screen so we know what is happening 🥺.





jsmiller58 said:


> Well, it might seem like a luxury, and it is...  but it comes in handy when you want to figure out if you are getting the resolution you expected, or if you need to tweak something in UAPP, for example.  If you are quickly trying to figure out if your volume is too high or too low when music is paused there is a benefit to looking at a display versus letting your ears do that.
> 
> It is a luxury.  It is not needed.  But, given the choice I gravitate to a dongle with a display.  Note that on my post I wrote “I have dongles both with and without displays - in MY opinion there is no contest from a day to day perspective”.  I stressed MY for a reason, recognizing that, as the expression goes, “to each their own”.


The screen might not be 100% necessary, but the buttons are. There was nothing quite like the experience of sitting down on the train, getting my Dragonfly Red plugged in, and having my ears blasted out while being a few taps on my phone screen away from being able to turn down volume The A&K seems to lack buttons as well.

Though similarly, while I like the buttons and navigation on the W2 overall, I wish there was a way to not have to wake up the screen to change volume. For portability's sake, I totally appreciate that it effectively "locks" the volume with the screen off, but I don't need that feature when I'm listening on my couch. Maybe I'm missing something?


----------



## BadgerRivFan

FooFighter said:


> Anyone using some alternative 90 degree lightning cable with W2?


It’s very expensive, and I have no idea what shipping would cost out of the U.S. but Woo Audio has a nice right angle Lighting > USB C cable that works well with the W2...

https://wooaudio.com/accessories/wooaudio-usb-cable


----------



## FooFighter

rocketron said:


> Hi there.
> I’m using the ddHifi lightning to usbc adapter and the LP cable no problem at all.
> I just blue tack the W2 to the back of the phone and it’s all good.
> Have used the ddHifi adapter and usbc to micro cable with a Chord Mojo and same thing all good.
> Holding up very well.


Thx!
So you are saying your described combo is superior in terms of connection stability vs LP lightning cable?
Could you post a pic?


----------



## FooFighter

DatClampTho said:


> The screen might not be 100% necessary, but the buttons are. There was nothing quite like the experience of sitting down on the train, getting my Dragonfly Red plugged in, and having my ears blasted out while being a few taps on my phone screen away from being able to turn down volume The A&K seems to lack buttons as well.
> 
> Though similarly, while I like the buttons and navigation on the W2 overall, I wish there was a way to not have to wake up the screen to change volume. For portability's sake, I totally appreciate that it effectively "locks" the volume with the screen off, but I don't need that feature when I'm listening on my couch. Maybe I'm missing something?


? I can blindly change volume without needing to look at the screen?
Plus there's an option for remote controlling volume from source.
Quite handy when using my iPhone on the go and remote control volume in fine steps using my Apple Watch


----------



## rocketron




----------



## FooFighter

rocketron said:


>


Thx for sharing!
Though the side port is better than standard port, I am still wondering if this 90 degree cable twisting will damage the cable longterm?
It's a pity that there's no lightning OTG adapter with a 180 degree port...
The wooaudio adapter is looking interesting if the cable inbetween the ports is flexible and robust 
I will email them asking for shipping fee...


----------



## rocketron

There were these ones that used too work until Apple did an update and made sure they didn’t. The black one was made by Fiio and cost about £20.00 a good few years ago. I used it with a Mojo and Hugo.


----------



## rocketron

There is also some on AliExpress and I think Lavicables still makes them??


----------



## FooFighter (Mar 19, 2021)

snowy8171 said:


> any difference streaming tidal mqa even though its not mqa compliant? if it sounds the same then i will just get one anyway


Technically it cannot be the same but here again we re  getting  into the realm of what people can hear in blind tests...or not...

I have tried some A-B with W2 Amazon Music HD with same songs Tidal Master vs Amazon Music Ultra HD.
And besides the slidely different tunings of Amazon and Tidal app I couldn't hear much difference.
What I find interesting is that
- W2 is always showing 32/192 in Amazon regardless of the song quality
- when clicking on song quality in Amazon it is showing half of the Bitrate which is displayed on W2 display playing Tidal
e.g. Amazon app is saying 24/48, W2 displaying 32/192
Same song Master in Tidal, W2 displaying 32/96

I am wondering if Tidal app is doing first unfold regardless of W2 not doing further unfold and therefore having also a very good resolution on W2?

Regarding listening comparison and my 5 cents between S1 MQA and W2 please search for my comments in earlier posts
.

Spoiler: I returned S1 and got W2 😉


----------



## MagtonThreeFiftySeven

snowy8171 said:


> any difference streaming tidal mqa even though its not mqa compliant? if it sounds the same then i will just get one anyway


I was concerned about the lack of MQA support as well. I listened to a number of Tidal recordings available in MQA and non-MQA formats with the W2. They sounded identical to me.


----------



## musicday

rocketron said:


> There were these ones that used too work until Apple did an update and made sure they didn’t. The black one was made by Fiio and cost about £20.00 a good few years ago. I used it with a Mojo and Hugo.


I have same silver cable. It is from Shanling and I use it with the S1 on my Windows laptop.


----------



## rocketron

I think Shanling and Fiio still make cables for there players . That Shanling MO made a great little transport 😊


----------



## Scuba Devils

Tried the HD650, DUNU SA6, Sony IER-M9 and DUNU ZEN - the only one I can hear interference is the ZEN, could it be due to being a DD? Its very low and only when music not playing but definitely there.


----------



## FooFighter

I went for this option now.
Will take a month to be here 😉
https://de.aliexpress.com/item/1005001777026395.html


----------



## DatClampTho

FooFighter said:


> ? I can blindly change volume without needing to look at the screen?
> Plus there's an option for remote controlling volume from source.
> Quite handy when using my iPhone on the go and remote control volume in fine steps using my Apple Watch


Guess I just mean it takes 3 presses to change the volume - first press turns the screen on, second press seems to do nothing, third press starts changing the volume - I don't need to be looking at the screen to know this. And allowing the source to control volume doesn't always give 100 steps.


----------



## FooFighter

DatClampTho said:


> Guess I just mean it takes 3 presses to change the volume - first press turns the screen on, second press seems to do nothing, third press starts changing the volume - I don't need to be looking at the screen to know this. And allowing the source to control volume doesn't always give 100 steps.


Regarding button volume control you are right with 3 clicks - I haven't realized that before.
That's indeed worth to be fixed Imho.
Regarding the HID KEY on mode though I have to say it's quite flawless, jumping between 1 or 2 steps in both Tidal or Amazon Music on my Apple Watch 
That's very convenient


----------



## DatClampTho

FooFighter said:


> Regarding button volume control you are right with 3 clicks - I haven't realized that before.
> That's indeed worth to be fixed Imho.
> Regarding the HID KEY on mode though I have to say it's quite flawless, jumping between 1 or 2 steps in both Tidal or Amazon Music on my Apple Watch
> That's very convenient


I'll give the HID KEY option a better chance. That should be perfect on my R3 which gives 100 steps normally, it's just not _great_ in native apps on Android. Though if I remember from my DFR days UAPP will also allow to allow me to set my Pixel volume keys to 100 steps to control USB hardware volume.


----------



## twister6

For those who updated their W1/W2 fw to the latest 1.0.2.1, the list of changes mentions Xelento-tuned EQ.  Is there supposed to be Xelento preset or a new Tune option?  I don't see any new EQ presets and Tune is still at 01 and 02.


----------



## jsmiller58 (Mar 19, 2021)

FooFighter said:


> I am wondering if Tidal app is doing first unfold regardless of W2 not doing further unfold and therefore having also a very good resolution on W2?


Not sure if you have gotten an answer to your question, and I am not sure I can provide a good one, but I did an experiment with my W2 and my S1.  Using my R6 Pro (Android) as a source and Tidal streaming, I played 5 MQA tracks (from 44K to 192K) and one non-MQA track (44K).  I played each through UAPP and also through the native Tidal app.

Edit - the S1 is updated to the latest FW.  I have not updated the W2 yet.

UAPP:

W2:  What I found was a little strange to me, but maybe others can decipher it.  For an MQA track the W2 would report on the screen it was playIng at 2X bit rate that UAPP reported the the MQA track was supposed to be - in other words 88.2K if MQA was supposed to be 44.1K and 96K if 48K.  Except if the MQA track is encoded for more than 96K - for example, a 192K MQA track would also only be reported as playIng at 96K.

S1:  The S1 reported on its screen exactly the same value as what UAPP reported.

Native Tidal app:

W2 and S1 reported on their screens exactly the same thing, whether an MQA or non-MQA, no matter what bit rate it should be, both reported 96K on the screens.

Not sure what to conclude, but thought I would give you the raw data...


----------



## bluestorm1992

twister6 said:


> For those who updated their W1/W2 fw to the latest 1.0.2.1, the list of changes mentions Xelento-tuned EQ.  Is there supposed to be Xelento preset or a new Tune option?  I don't see any new EQ presets and Tune is still at 01 and 02.


It is under the SDF, which is the setting option right after EQ.


----------



## Aye75

does anyone know what does the *Xelento-tuned EQ *in the new firmware do ?


bluestorm1992 said:


> It is under the SDF, which is the setting option right after EQ.


think the new EQ sounds quite nice with my setup .. using an af180 with dunu chord mmcx balanced


----------



## ClieOS

Why Xelento? Why not any other headphones? I really don't see the point. If L&P is really smart, they should make an app that allows the user to add a (or two) custom tuning that stored on the devices themselves so non-Xelento user can benefit as well.


----------



## FooFighter (Mar 20, 2021)

ClieOS said:


> Why Xelento? Why not any other headphones? I really don't see the point. If L&P is really smart, they should make an app that allows the user to add a (or two) custom tuning that stored on the devices themselves so non-Xelento user can benefit as well.


I agree, I assume reason is either 
a) they are lacking a Frontend to comfortably set some custom eq. Imho this could only be achieved by developing an app for Windows, Android or IOS which is effortsome and not in sight looking at their current firmware update method.
Setting it on the device itself is generally an option too but with this display a challenge (thinking of how I am setting eq on my Sanza Clip 😉)
b) they were looking at IEMs with greatest popularity so many could profit from it (whereas I have no clue where Xelento is on this list and which other IEMS are in their pipeline)

What I am also wondering about is what is optimized for the according IEM to make it sound better?
Like recessed high freq boosted etc 
On my Andros the new eq sounds muffled in comparison but that's not surprising as its not a Xelento 😉
I still prefer normal setting for 90% of songs I have been listening to


----------



## Aye75

ClieOS said:


> Why Xelento? Why not any other headphones? I really don't see the point. If L&P is really smart, they should make an app that allows the user to add a (or two) custom tuning that stored on the devices themselves so non-Xelento user can benefit as well.


I see.. I thought the EQ was trying to imitate Xelento sound which is a slight V shaped and not specifically for Xelento so it may sound ok for some setups which doesn't already have elevated bass etc. With my other iem fiio fh5 - normal sounds better.

But good point on the customized app it would be great to have.


----------



## RPKwan

twister6 said:


> Anson/Dethonray are great, love his products, but H1 is $700 and WAY too much power for IEMs, I tried it for 5min, it sounds great by unusable for most of my IEMs, so I sent it to another reviewer on Tw6 who will test and review it with full size demanding headphones.  W2 is better for IEMs and easy to drive headphones at less than 1/2 the price.  Plus, W2 will have EQ, dsp effects, etc and it is just a tiny pocket friendly usb dac/amp device.  I didn't even measure H1 current draw when connected to smartphone.
> 
> Does that help with a decision?  And I'm assuming H1 is Dethonray Honey H1, unless you are talking about something else?


I've not tried the W2 yet but I have the H1. It sounds very lush, rich and detailed. I would agree that it's very powerful and I rarely push the volume past 1 o'clock but i do use it with almost all my IEMs including Trailli, Erlkonig, VR1 and many others without any problems. I also have the LP6TI and experience with other LP players therefore I doubt the sound signature will be anything like the H1.


----------



## Ales R

FooFighter said:


> Anyone using some alternative 90 degree lightning cable with W2?


I have this one (L-shaped plug variant): https://penonaudio.com/audio-cable/...lver-plated-cable.html?sort=p.price&order=ASC
Seems same for me as Woo audio cable (also mentioned here) which has almost double price...


----------



## RPKwan

F700 said:


> If someone asks me about my take on the H1 vs. the W2, I answer his/her question, because I own the H1 and I have listened to the W2, which is on its way. What is considered « bright » or « warm » is subjective, let it be with IEMs, full-size HP, DAPs and why not dongles.
> 
> I get your point and the one from the previous post. You both are right. I am a « synergy » believer from the early hours and following/understanding this « motto » is helpful to anyone’s audio journey.
> 
> I confirm, Dethonray H1 is soundwise better than W2, with anything I have thrown at them yesterday. W2 is very close and I am looking forward to getting my unit to enjoy great music playback quality on the go or at the office (1x per week so far)


Have you used the X10T II as a transport with W2 as well?


----------



## rocketron

RPKwan said:


> Have you used the X10T II as a transport with W2 as well?


Pleased I got the W2 if the H1 sounds close considering the price and size difference.


----------



## MatusSVK

If I was looking to upgrade from a Qudelix 5k to something higher-end, SQ-wise is the W2 is at least good as DAPs at same price (e.g. DX160)


----------



## eloelo

Any popping/clicking sounds with sensitive iems when using W2 with desktop pc/laptop? I get popping/clicking when stopping/starting music with Sonata HD dongle


----------



## RPKwan

rocketron said:


> Pleased I got the W2 if the H1 sounds close considering the price and size difference.


I haven't tested the W2 so I don't know how it sounds. @F700 mentioned the comparison and based on his comments on the H1 I'm sure the W2 is very good as well though completely different. 

The H1 is very powerful and bigger in size. I'd guess it's much warmer than W2 but again I'd need to test, just basing it off my experience with other LP players.


----------



## F700

RPKwan said:


> Have you used the X10T II as a transport with W2 as well?


My W2 is on its way and I didn’t test it with the X10T II, but it should work. I imagine this small combo rocking the house. We’ll see.


----------



## RPKwan

F700 said:


> My W2 is on its way and I didn’t test it with the X10T II, but it should work. I imagine this small combo rocking the house. We’ll see.


I love the XT10II as a transport, especially controlling the music through BT. I'm sure I'll test the W2 very soon.


----------



## WoodyLuvr

rocketron said:


> There is also some on AliExpress and I think Lavicables still makes them??


I believe they do but you need to special request the connection.

https://www.lavricables.com/


----------



## F700

RPKwan said:


> I love the XT10II as a transport, especially controlling the music through BT. I'm sure I'll test the W2 very soon.


I am looking forward to reading your impressions. The X10T II is a fantastic little transport.


----------



## HiFyAK2020

FooFighter said:


> Anyone using some alternative 90 degree lightning cable with W2?
> ddHifi lightning to usbc was suggested before but that's just an adapter and not a cable plus cable goes to the side and not below the IPhone.
> 
> Have seen models like this but I am not sure if they work as it will need some OTG function?
> ...


that's the one I use and recommended several times how her and in other threads. It is a perfect cable, no whatsoever sound difference to the original white W2 cable and it is flexible and really smart. I don't know the Sunguy cable but both of them seem suitable. I lonly think the Sunguy is thicker and i prefer a thinner but more flexible cable (but that is personal choice).
I use this U-Green cable with my Android phone and the W2 - but there is no reason why the iPhone Version should have any different experience


----------



## FooFighter

HiFyAK2020 said:


> that's the one I use and recommended several times how her and in other threads. It is a perfect cable, no whatsoever sound difference to the original white W2 cable and it is flexible and really smart. I don't know the Sunguy cable but both of them seem suitable. I lonly think the Sunguy is thicker and i prefer a thinner but more flexible cable (but that is personal choice).
> I use this U-Green cable with my Android phone and the W2 - but there is no reason why the iPhone Version should have any different experience


The actual question with lightning port is if they work at all with music transport and not only for charging 
That's why so called OTG has to be there.
Majority of cheap lightning cables are not OTG enabled


----------



## HiFyAK2020

bluestorm1992 said:


> It is under the SDF, which is the setting option right after EQ.


I think that Bluestorm is in regular contact with L&P. I am in wechat with them and they told me that they now do IEM specific configurations to optimize the W2 to have the perfect sound. They will launch step by step one IEM after the other. I understood that they also plan to do one for Traillii. But I also think they will cater first the Chinese customers and maybe Xelentro is most popular in Asia ? Anyway, I have the A&K equivalent to the Xelentro and will test what the difference between the two setting is.

To be seen


----------



## Scuba Devils

A great way to spend a Saturday afternoon, listening experiments with the W2 and various combinations.


----------



## FooFighter

Scuba Devils said:


> A great way to spend a Saturday afternoon, listening experiments with the W2 and various combinations.


Is there yet a combo where you d prefer the W2 instead of using the DAP alone with IEM?


----------



## Scuba Devils

FooFighter said:


> Is there yet a combo where you d prefer the W2 instead of using the DAP alone with IEM?



I need more time to compare but initial findings are my 1A still reigns supreme, I don't think that would be the case though if not running custom firmware. 

Running Audivarna with hi-res FLAC on the Mac is incredible and I feel its better than Poweramp or Tidal on my Galaxy S20... but would the source of the audio files make any difference? Is there a bias of some sort kicking in?! 

Anyway, incredible device either way.


----------



## FooFighter

Scuba Devils said:


> I need more time to compare but initial findings are my 1A still reigns supreme, I don't think that would be the case though if not running custom firmware.
> 
> Running Audivarna with hi-res FLAC on the Mac is incredible and I feel its better than Poweramp or Tidal on my Galaxy S20... but would the source of the audio files make any difference? Is there a bias of some sort kicking in?!
> 
> Anyway, incredible device either way.


Agree with you 
Audirvana is my top hifi desktop player 
Followed by UApp for USB DAC mode or native player on a DAP with locally stored hires files (Mango player in case of my DX220 Max)
On my iPhone which doesn't support UApp, Tidal native app is somehow a good compromise sounding more recessed in comparison but still fine for uncomplicated playing on the go like for iPhone usage with W2.
Neutron on IPhone is my newly discovered top player when not on Android / DAP but always more fussy as you need to manage the limited local IPhone storage.


----------



## jsmiller58

FooFighter said:


> Agree with you
> Audirvana is my top hifi desktop player
> Followed by UApp for USB DAC mode or native player on a DAP with locally stored hires files (Mango player in case of my DX220 Max)
> On my iPhone which doesn't support UApp, Tidal native app is somehow a good compromise sounding more recessed in comparison but still fine for uncomplicated playing on the go like for iPhone usage with W2.
> Neutron on IPhone is my newly discovered top player when not on Android / DAP but always more fussy as you need to manage the limited local IPhone storage.


Question...  For my desktop setup I exclusively stream Tidal from my Windows PC, and have an MQA compatible DAC.  Is there a benefit to using Audirvana or should I just stay with Tidal?


----------



## FooFighter (Mar 20, 2021)

jsmiller58 said:


> Question...  For my desktop setup I exclusively stream Tidal from my Windows PC, and have an MQA compatible DAC.  Is there a benefit to using Audirvana or should I just stay with Tidal?


Without wanting to persuade you, just go for the 30 days trial and try yourself 
I am exclusively listening to both local library and Tidal stream through Audirvana when on desktop and yep - if your DAC natively supports MQA, Audirvana can  play bit perfect


----------



## jsmiller58

FooFighter said:


> Without wanting to persuade you, just go for the 30 days trial and try yourself
> I am exclusively listening to both local library and Tidal stream through Audirvana when on desktop and yep - if your DAC natively supports MQA, Audirvana can  play bit perfect


Awesome!  Will take the plunge!!


----------



## HiFiHawaii808

HiFyAK2020 said:


> I think that Bluestorm is in regular contact with L&P. I am in wechat with them and they told me that they now do IEM specific configurations to optimize the W2 to have the perfect sound. They will launch step by step one IEM after the other. I understood that they also plan to do one for Traillii. But I also think they will cater first the Chinese customers and maybe Xelentro is most popular in Asia ? Anyway, I have the A&K equivalent to the Xelentro and will test what the difference between the two setting is.
> 
> To be seen


I am not sure how that is possible since people have different preferences, especially based on genre.    Anytime I have listened to stock EQ profiles for various products, I usually dislike all of them and I turn them off.   Even the Wavelet app in Android isn't that great and it attempts to EQ all IEMs to Harman.    If they are going to do all those EQ profiles, it seems like a lot of work with questionable utility.


----------



## bluestorm1992

HiFiHawaii808 said:


> I am not sure how that is possible since people have different preferences, especially based on genre.    Anytime I have listened to stock EQ profiles for various products, I usually dislike all of them and I turn them off.   Even the Wavelet app in Android isn't that great and it attempts to EQ all IEMs to Harman.    If they are going to do all those EQ profiles, it seems like a lot of work with questionable utility.


Meanwhile, I notice that none of the small dongles seem to allow users to enter their own EQ into the machine. Not sure why this is the case; just report a general observation.


----------



## HiFiHawaii808 (Mar 20, 2021)

bluestorm1992 said:


> Meanwhile, I notice that none of the small dongles seem to allow users to enter their own EQ into the machine. Not sure why this is the case; just report a general observation.


BTR5 has graphic equalizer.  It runs as an app in ios or Android.


----------



## bluestorm1992

HiFiHawaii808 said:


> BTR5 has graphic equalizer.  It runs as an app in ios or Android.


Thanks for point this out. Wasn't aware of this feature of it.


----------



## Aramg

bluestorm1992 said:


> Want to share some interesting new products, especially for those who are considering purchasing a small dongle like the Lotoo PAW S1.
> 
> Update: see post #43 for a first impression!
> 
> ...


how would you compare this to a phone connected to a dragonfly cobalt?


----------



## HiFiHawaii808

bluestorm1992 said:


> Thanks for point this out. Wasn't aware of this feature of it.


As you know, I have tested out a lot of EQ features in various products.    Most of them are terrible.    Based on my experience, I think the best thing an innovative product company can do is simply implement a 10- or 12- band parametric EQ feature.   Hiby has MSEB, others have 5 band parametric, yet more have 10-band graphic, but none of them come close to Equalizer APO which is free software that runs in Windows.    I hear the Roon EQ is really good.   I am thinking about biting bullet with Roon just for its EQ.   With 10-band parametric, people can find various online EQ profiles and easily load them.    The developer of Equalizer APO should run a kickstarter and port it to IOS and Android.   If people learned how to properly EQ their systems, we could focus more on technical attributes knowing that we can always tune it to our own preferences.


----------



## bluestorm1992

Aramg said:


> how would you compare this to a phone connected to a dragonfly cobalt?


I don't have dragonfly cobalt but I think some other users do. Meanwhile, I keep seeing other users mention that the dragonfly measures quite poorly. W2, on the other hand, has excellent measurement and seems to deliver better sound quality compared to Lotoo's S1 to many users.


----------



## bluestorm1992

HiFiHawaii808 said:


> As you know, I have tested out a lot of EQ features in various products.    Most of them are terrible.    Based on my experience, I think the best thing an innovative product company can do is simply implement a 10- or 12- band parametric EQ feature.   Hiby has MSEB, others have 5 band parametric, yet more have 10-band graphic, but none of them come close to Equalizer APO which is free software that runs in Windows.    I hear the Roon EQ is really good.   I am thinking about biting bullet with Roon just for its EQ.   With 10-band parametric, people can find various online EQ profiles and easily load them.    The developer of Equalizer APO should run a kickstarter and port it to IOS and Android.   If people learned how to properly EQ their systems, we could focus more on technical attributes knowing that we can always tune it to our own preferences.


Roon also works well with W2! The Roon radio is also pure magic. Love it so much. Adding Roon support is the main (or even only) reason that I end up buying an AK SP2000 recently.


----------



## jsmiller58

HiFiHawaii808 said:


> BTR5 has graphic equalizer.  It runs as an app in ios or Android.


Qudelix 5K as well, including supporting PEQ on LDAC connections (which BTR5 does not).  Read somewhere that the 5K's EQ/PEQ works when connected as USB DAC as well.  Settings are done via the app.  But setting up the EQ profiles works only because these are bluetooth devices so the profiles are not actually created or managed on the dongles themselves.


----------



## HiFiHawaii808

Aramg said:


> how would you compare this to a phone connected to a dragonfly cobalt?


I have a DragonFly Red and have tested it against the DragonFly Cobalt which is about 10-15% better.  I also have the Lotoo PAW S1 and use it daily because I prefer its sound to my DragonFly Red.    I have a W2 on order and should get it by next weekend.  I can give you an impression / comparison next weekend.


----------



## JelStIy

HiFiHawaii808 said:


> As you know, I have tested out a lot of EQ features in various products.    Most of them are terrible.    Based on my experience, I think the best thing an innovative product company can do is simply implement a 10- or 12- band parametric EQ feature.   Hiby has MSEB, others have 5 band parametric, yet more have 10-band graphic, but none of them come close to Equalizer APO which is free software that runs in Windows.    I hear the Roon EQ is really good.   I am thinking about biting bullet with Roon just for its EQ.   With 10-band parametric, people can find various online EQ profiles and easily load them.    The developer of Equalizer APO should run a kickstarter and port it to IOS and Android.   If people learned how to properly EQ their systems, we could focus more on technical attributes knowing that we can always tune it to our own preferences.


Agree with this. Qudelix is another dongle that has a parametric EQ. They also just added crossfeed, but I haven’t tried it yet. It seems that the dongles with their own power supply are the ones with more features.


----------



## HiFiHawaii808

jsmiller58 said:


> Qudelix 5K as well, including supporting PEQ on LDAC connections (which BTR5 does not).  Read somewhere that the 5K's EQ/PEQ works when connected as USB DAC as well.  Settings are done via the app.  But setting up the EQ profiles works only because these are bluetooth devices so the profiles are not actually created or managed on the dongles themselves.


Agreed on all points.   But, I have never heard the Qudelix 5K.   Is it 5-band or 10-band parametric?     How does the sound compare to Lotoo PAW S1?


----------



## HIFIloverM

I am still depating with myself if the W2 would be enough of an upgrade to my dx160.. I think they have both the same dac right? So I wonder if the implementation of it in the W2 has the upper hand sound quality wise..


----------



## JelStIy

HiFiHawaii808 said:


> Agreed on all points.   But, I have never heard the Qudelix 5K.   Is it 5-band or 10-band parametric?     How does the sound compare to Lotoo PAW S1?


It’s a 10 band PEQ. You can change the settings over Bluetooth while playing music (even with the dongle in the USB DAC mode), which is very nice.


----------



## HiFiHawaii808

bluestorm1992 said:


> Roon also works well with W2! The Roon radio is also pure magic. Love it so much. Adding Roon support is the main (or even only) reason that I end up buying an AK SP2000 recently.


Whoa, that's a pricey solution for Roon support.    Did you consider a streamer like Bluesound Node 2i?


----------



## HiFiHawaii808 (Mar 20, 2021)

JelStIy said:


> It’s a 10 band PEQ. You can change the settings over Bluetooth while playing music (even with the dongle in the USB DAC mode), which is very nice.


Okay.  I need to buy one now.   Does it have Line Out?    If so, I'll pair it with a C9 and my iPhone and rock it.   Wait, might need to run it in pre-amp mode to pass through the EQ music.


----------



## JelStIy

HiFiHawaii808 said:


> Okay.  I need to buy one now.   Does it have Line Out?    If so, I'll pair it with a C9 and my iPhone and rock it.   Wait, might need to run it in pre-amp mode to pass through the EQ music.


Just be aware that it has some limitations with regard to formats (max 96kHz sampling rate, no MQA, etc).


----------



## F700

Scuba Devils said:


> A great way to spend a Saturday afternoon, listening experiments with the W2 and various combinations.


Dope


----------



## JelStIy

JelStIy said:


> Just be aware that it has some limitations with regard to formats (max 96kHz sampling rate, no MQA, etc).


It doesn’t officially have LO but I ran it with an external amp at maximum volume balanced and sounded good.


----------



## HiFiHawaii808

JelStIy said:


> Just be aware that it has some limitations with regard to formats (max 96kHz sampling rate, no MQA, etc).


I just looked it up.   I would just be using it for DSP, but the quality of the DAC really matters to sound quality.   It's cheap enough to buy it to test the Parametric EQ.


----------



## bluestorm1992

HiFiHawaii808 said:


> Whoa, that's a pricey solution for Roon support.    Did you consider a streamer like Bluesound Node 2i?


I was looking for a TOTL DAP and choosing amongst SP2000, LPGT Ti, and LP P6 Pro. SP2000’s Roon support is a real deal breaker to me, although a lot of users and I all fell that the LP P6 Pro has an obviously better sound.


----------



## HiFiHawaii808

bluestorm1992 said:


> I was looking for a TOTL DAP and choosing amongst SP2000, LPGT Ti, and LP P6 Pro. SP2000’s Roon support is a real deal breaker to me, although a lot of users and I all fell that the LP P6 Pro has an obviously better sound.


I see, you were buying a TOTL DAP and needed Roon.  It's like I wanted a midfi DAP, but needed Android 9 so I bought the Hiby R6 2020 even though I wanted the DX160.


----------



## bluestorm1992

HiFiHawaii808 said:


> I see, you were buying a TOTL DAP and needed Roon.  It's like I wanted a midfi DAP, but needed Android 9 so I bought the Hiby R6 2020 even though I wanted the DX160.


Yeah, but I am really glad that the W2 is trying to reproduce LP’s house sound of organic and sweet, although W2 is obviously not a R2R device.


----------



## FooFighter (Mar 20, 2021)

I have a Qudelix 5k and used to have a Paw S1.
App support and Bluetooth features, stability and signal stability over long distance is top notch, best I have seen on Qudelix.
SQ, well,  I would rate it average, below S1 for sure though sound signature to my ears similar darker, wetter, less reference than W2.
I am still using Qudelix 5k for watching TV over LDAC.
What I find strange that though I find Qudelix on last place in the row of the 3 dongles, I still find that it sounds best of these 3 on my full size Denon Ah D9200.
Both S1 and W2 are missing body and bass there  in contradiction to my Andro Golds where I found Qudelix too muddy and blown in bass, S1 missing clarity, it's like lifting a veil when switching to W2 plus holografy is Imho top notch on W2


----------



## F700

bluestorm1992 said:


> I was looking for a TOTL DAP and choosing amongst SP2000, LPGT Ti, and LP P6 Pro. SP2000’s Roon support is a real deal breaker to me, although a lot of users and I all fell that the LP P6 Pro has an obviously better sound.


Did you listened to the P6 Pro? If it’s the case, and as a W2 owner, what are your impressions?


----------



## bluestorm1992

F700 said:


> Did you listened to the P6 Pro? If it’s the case, and as a W2 owner, what are your impressions?


Yes I did. My impression of it aligns with most of the other users: It’s sound is sweet, organic, musical, and really enjoyable. A great fit for all the IEMs I tried with it (Traillii, MEST, U18t). My biggest complaint for it was its not-so-great UI and functionality, such as not identifying my song tags correctly.


----------



## F700 (Mar 20, 2021)

Deleted


----------



## F700

bluestorm1992 said:


> Yes I did. My impression of it aligns with most of the other users: It’s sound is sweet, organic, musical, and really enjoyable. A great fit for all the IEMs I tried with it (Traillii, MEST, U18t). My biggest complaint for it was its not-so-great UI and functionality, such as not identifying my song tags correctly.


Thank you


----------



## Gus141

I’m just curious, what firmware version did everyone upgrade to?

W1_W2_V1.0.2.1.bin
or
W1_W2_V1.0.2.0_AS.bin

They are both 439KB; we’ve been told they are the same file in post#1, but why would L&P list both on their website and not just the final version?

The last firmware version before this upgrade ended in ‘AS’, but here the ‘AS’ version is a dot-version behind (dot-0_AS vs dot-1[no AS]). Any idea what the ‘AS’ in the file name means?

I chose to upgrade to W1_W2_V1.0.2.0_AS.bin since that was the version the OP/thread-starter upgraded to. Just wondering if anyone did .1.bin instead.


----------



## bluestorm1992

Gus141 said:


> I’m just curious, what firmware version did everyone upgrade to?
> 
> W1_W2_V1.0.2.1.bin
> or
> ...


Here is my chat record with their engineer (in Chinese). In addition to saying that you can choose either files, he also said he would generally recommend the one with AS.


----------



## Gus141

Thanks @bluestorm1992 for the info and all you do on this thread. You have become the official L&P/W2 representative   But seriously, we appreciate the interpreting and hosting of the files.  Cheers


----------



## bluestorm1992 (Mar 20, 2021)

Gus141 said:


> Thanks @bluestorm1992 for the info and all you do on this thread. You have become the official L&P/W2 representative   But seriously, we appreciate the interpreting and hosting of the files.  Cheers


My pleasure! I know that LP is a small company and almost all of their stuff, including the founder, are engineers. They have great products but limited ability to do marketing. It is only until recently that they begin to pick up their customer service in greater China area. And, as some earlier posts suggested, they still need to work on their overseas support.


----------



## bluestorm1992 (Mar 20, 2021)

Some of you may find it interesting to know that LP, Lotoo, Cayin, QDC, and Unique Melody are companies of completely different scales.

LP is a boutique company starting with around 20 core engineering stuff. They might have grown bigger recently.

Lotoo is a subsidiary to a much larger media devices company called Infomedia. In fact, even for Lotoo, their main revenue is not from making Hifi stuff, but is instead from making professional recording devices.

Cayin is a large company with around 100-300 stuff, including manufacturing workers. Yes, Cayin is quite special in that it produces almost everything in-house. (I know that Lotoo does contract manufacturing with Foxconn.)

QDC is a very well established IEM brand. It monopolizes almost all CIEM productions for stage performance in mainland China.

Unique Melody is a mid-size company with most of its products selling overseas. It recently begin to pick up QDC’s share in making CIEMs for stage performance in mainland China, but QDC is still quite dominant.


----------



## bluestorm1992 (Mar 21, 2021)

Many of you asked about why the stock cable of W2 is white instead of black. LP’s CEO just gave an answer. The video is in Chinese, I translate some of the key points.

Video: http://f.video.weibocdn.com/VEFTKeV...1616304337&ssig=T6ZrkhL0Mz&KID=unistore,video

There is a global chip shortage that affects almost all electronic components, including usb cables (there are chips in these cables as well). LP tried their best to secure a special order of the cables but all of them turned out to be in the “default” color of white. LP will try to offer cables in matching colors in future orders of W2, but the situation of chip shortage will continue for quite a while.


----------



## FooFighter (Mar 21, 2021)

bluestorm1992 said:


> I was looking for a TOTL DAP and choosing amongst SP2000, LPGT Ti, and LP P6 Pro. SP2000’s Roon support is a real deal breaker to me, although a lot of users and I all fell that the LP P6 Pro has an obviously better sound.


You have waken my interest about Roon.
Have been web surfing a bit yesterday but not sure if I am willing to spend as much for it.
Can you share some details like your Core setup?
Are you using a NAS, a Roon Core appliance or just PC?
When using e.g W2 it is connected just to your smartphone running some Roon Client?
When you are playing Tidal, you do it through Roon and it will do the MQA core decoding up to 24/96khz? (Though this seems to be on pair with first unfold of Tidal Native App and theoretically UApp with MQA license package installed).
Besides that it seems to be a great system but expensive...


----------



## W1ll1eTheP1mp

bluestorm1992 said:


> Roon also works well with W2! The Roon radio is also pure magic. Love it so much. Adding Roon support is the main (or even only) reason that I end up buying an AK SP2000 recently.


What are u usecase the AK SP2000 and Roon? 🙂


----------



## JTTT

Gus141 said:


> I’m just curious, what firmware version did everyone upgrade to?
> 
> W1_W2_V1.0.2.1.bin
> or
> ...


I applied the one without the AS.
So far so good.


----------



## Scuba Devils

My main use case for the W2 is via my Mac and either at my kitchen table or desk - when the world starts to open up again, it will travel with me too! I love with this Sunguy cable that the right angle input to the Mac allows me to then position the W2 to the front of my Mac, a better position for IEM connectivity in particular but I guess any shorter cables.

Listening to the DUNU SA6 at the moment and they sound fantastic.


----------



## ClieOS

bluestorm1992 said:


> There is a global chip shortage that affects almost all electronic components, including usb cables (there are chips in these cables as well). LP tried their best to secure a special order of the cables but all of them turned out to be in the “default” color of white. LP will try to offer cables in matching colors in future orders of W2, but the situation of chip shortage will continue for quite a while.


This might explain the iOS cable - the Type-C should have no chip inside though I'll imagine they want to order all cables from the same place so they ended up order them all white, and all Apple'ish build quality.


----------



## twister6

Anybody found any good short 180deg connector cables? Preferably from Amazon/ebay rather than ali. I did see one formfitted 180deg bent short cable on ali, and also have seen a few on ebay with 180deg connectors but they are long and not sure about the quality.


----------



## bluestorm1992

FooFighter said:


> You have waken my interest about Roon.
> Have been web surfing a bit yesterday but not sure if I am willing to spend as much for it.
> Can you share some details like your Core setup?
> Are you using a NAS, a Roon Core appliance or just PC?
> ...


I am using my Mac Mini as the core. I usually connect W2 to my MacBook and use that as the Roon endpoint.

I didn’t check the decode rate and so on, but it sounded great. Will report the results later today.


----------



## bluestorm1992

W1ll1eTheP1mp said:


> What are u usecase the AK SP2000 and Roon? 🙂


I use it as a Roon-compatible source to pair with my Amp Cayin C9 and drive full size headphones, or just to use it as a DAP (with Roon support now) for my IEMs.


----------



## W1ll1eTheP1mp

Scuba Devils said:


> My main use case for the W2 is via my Mac and either at my kitchen table or desk - when the world starts to open up again, it will travel with me too! I love with this Sunguy cable that the right angle input to the Mac allows me to then position the W2 to the front of my Mac, a better position for IEM connectivity in particular but I guess any shorter cables.
> 
> Listening to the DUNU SA6 at the moment and they sound fantastic.


What modular cable is that?


----------



## FooFighter

bluestorm1992 said:


> I am using my Mac Mini as the core. I usually connect W2 to my MacBook and use that as the Roon endpoint.
> 
> I didn’t check the decode rate and so on, but it sounded great. Will report the results later today.


Thx 
I find the concept interesting to decode things on the core, optionally adding DSP or equ and send that as PCM or FLAC to compatible endpoints.
What I am interested in if it is possible to let's say connect W2 to your IPhone or Android phone and get that same full hires stream up to W2 or will it only work if you directly connect W2 to your Roon Core Macbook?
Eventually it could work using Roon compatible SP2000 as a transport for W2 but might not make so much sense as you could then also directly listen on SP2000.


----------



## bluestorm1992 (Mar 21, 2021)

FooFighter said:


> Thx
> I find the concept interesting to decode things on the core, optionally adding DSP or equ and send that as PCM or FLAC to compatible endpoints.
> What I am interested in if it is possible to let's say connect W2 to your IPhone or Android phone and get that same full hires stream up to W2 or will it only work if you directly connect W2 to your Roon Core Macbook?
> Eventually it could work using Roon compatible SP2000 as a transport for W2 but might not make so much sense as you could then also directly listen on SP2000.


Oh yes, iPhone/iPad can be the Roon endpoint for full hi-res streaming as well. No problem here. Android devices are much tricker since Android always does resampling.

Also, in my case my MacBook is not the core either, so it is just another Roon endpoint to receive streaming from my Room core (a Mac Mini).

Edit: One thing is that Roon can only be used in a home Wifi, NOT on-the-go.


----------



## Scuba Devils

W1ll1eTheP1mp said:


> What modular cable is that?



https://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B07H96F...abc_MKVQGBM09G53JDTN25P4?_encoding=UTF8&psc=1


----------



## twister6

twister6 said:


> Anybody found any good short 180deg connector cables? Preferably from Amazon/ebay rather than ali. I did see one formfitted 180deg bent short cable on ali, and also have seen a few on ebay with 180deg connectors but they are long and not sure about the quality.



what I was referring to is something like this, not sure if anybody got similar to share their experience with?  1st one is from ali, next one from ebay (but needs another short usb-c to usb-a cable, and last Anker cable from amazon is too long and has usb-a on the other side.  The idea is to have 180deg connector at the bottom of the phone wrapped around to the back for W2 connection.


----------



## HiFiHawaii808

twister6 said:


> what I was referring to is something like this, not sure if anybody got similar to share their experience with?  1st one is from ali, next one from ebay (but needs another short usb-c to usb-a cable, and last Anker cable from amazon is too long and has usb-a on the other side.  The idea is to have 180deg connector at the bottom of the phone wrapped around to the back for W2 connection.


Looks like a Cobra.    A cobra cable.


----------



## NinjaGirayaZ

twister6 said:


> o que eu estava me referindo é algo assim, não tenho certeza se alguém tem algo semelhante para compartilhar sua experiência? O primeiro é da Ali, o próximo do ebay (mas precisa de outro cabo usb-c curto para usb-a e o último cabo Anker da Amazon é muito longo e tem usb-a do outro lado. na parte inferior do telefone enrolado na parte traseira para conexão W2.
> 
> [ATTACH = full] 3834408 [/ ATTACH] [ATTACH = full] 3834410 [/ ATTACH] [ATTACH = full] 3834414 [/ ATTACH]





twister6 said:


> what I was referring to is something like this, not sure if anybody got similar to share their experience with?  1st one is from ali, next one from ebay (but needs another short usb-c to usb-a cable, and last Anker cable from amazon is too long and has usb-a on the other side.  The idea is to have 180deg connector at the bottom of the phone wrapped around to the back for W2 connection.


I use the first one on my Dx160 ... It's excellent


----------



## felix3650

There is something like this too:


No. 4 goes with the one I posted. No.11 is what goes with @twister6 adapter. If only the adapter I found was USB-C male on both ends..


----------



## JelStIy

NinjaGirayaZ said:


> I use the first one on my Dx160 ... It's excellent


how thick a device can it accommodate? I have the Hiby R5, which is chunky in that dimension.


----------



## twister6

felix3650 said:


> There is something like this too:
> 
> 
> No. 4 goes with the one I posted. No.11 is what goes with @twister6 adapter. If only the adapter I found was USB-C male on both ends..



Do you have a link?  Also, when you interconnect pieces, is there any wiggle?


----------



## NinjaGirayaZ

JelStIy said:


> how thick a device can it accommodate? I have the Hiby R5, which is chunky in that dimension.


It is flexible, stretches a little on the Dx160 with hididz s9, on my galaxy note 9 it folds a little less, but I believe it adapts to many configurations


----------



## twister6 (Mar 21, 2021)

NinjaGirayaZ said:


> I use the first one on my Dx160 ... It's excellent



Would you be able to use it with DX160 in a provided TPU case?

Just wondering if the connector extends far enough to accommodate the case:





and if there is enough gap on the back for the case as well:





Because this one only sold on ali and I never shopped there before, I'm a bit hesitant creating the account and providing them with my cc or pp or whatever they accept as a payment.

.... looks like you answered it above


----------



## twister6

Btw, mentioned this in L&P DAP thread, though it probably belongs here.  Per latest W2 fw update and addition of Xelento preset under SDF (SDF as in sound-field??), It's a very subtle change, mostly affecting lower mids, giving them extra body, and making overall sound a little more organic and smoother.  It doesn't feel like a drastic EQ change preset, more like a finetuning of the sound per someone else's taste, but it is quite "tasteful".   Can't wait what they're going to come up with for Traillii.


----------



## felix3650

twister6 said:


> Do you have a link?  Also, when you interconnect pieces, is there any wiggle?


Right Angle 90 Degree USB 3.1 Type C Male to Female USB C Converter Adapter for Cellphone Tablet Laptop USB C Charger X6HB
Type C to USB 3.0 Adapter OTG USB C to Type C Male Female Converter Connector 831D
Here is where I found them. I ordered mine recently so I can't comment on the wiggle part, sorry.


----------



## twister6

felix3650 said:


> Right Angle 90 Degree USB 3.1 Type C Male to Female USB C Converter Adapter for Cellphone Tablet Laptop USB C Charger X6HB
> Type C to USB 3.0 Adapter OTG USB C to Type C Male Female Converter Connector 831D
> Here is where I found them. I ordered mine recently so I can't comment on the wiggle part, sorry.



Thanks!  Found and ordered it on ebay, both 180deg adapter and usb-c to usb-c short adapter, all together and shipped under $4.  It is dirt cheap, so not sure about the quality, but will find out in a month.


----------



## FooFighter (Mar 21, 2021)

twister6 said:


> Btw, mentioned this in L&P DAP thread, though it probably belongs here.  Per latest W2 fw update and addition of Xelento preset under SDF (SDF as in sound-field??), It's a very subtle change, mostly affecting lower mids, giving them extra body, and making overall sound a little more organic and smoother.  It doesn't feel like a drastic EQ change preset, more like a finetuning of the sound per someone else's taste, but it is quite "tasteful".   Can't wait what they're going to come up with for Traillii.



Thx for this insight.
Do you know if there's a list of yet to come IEM equs?
I am also wondering about what is their deciding criteria for this.
After hearing Xelento I thought about market share as I know Xelento has been advertised alot in consumer media like journals etc 
Same goes to the likes of Isine 20 etc or Shure 846
I am no market expert but I am guessing that not so many people can afford the likes of Traillii or Odin and these would usually buy higher end DAPs?
But this thread can prove the opposite potentially looking at people's gear 😉


----------



## HiFyAK2020

DatClampTho said:


> Guess I just mean it takes 3 presses to change the volume - first press turns the screen on, second press seems to do nothing, third press starts changing the volume - I don't need to be looking at the screen to know this. And allowing the source to control volume doesn't always give 100 steps.


I don't know if this point has already been corrected - but in case not. NO - much easier - you don't need to press turn screen on, you just press volume key 2x makes 1x volume up or down. You have 0 - 100 (very fine adjustments) so if you press the volume up 3 times the sound will increase by 2 steps.

It's dead easy and well thought through because 1 time pressing could be an error - but two times pressing quickly after each other is easy and simple. if you press 8x it will increase loudness by 7x.... and so forth...


----------



## HiFyAK2020

FooFighter said:


> Regarding button volume control you are right with 3 clicks - I haven't realized that before.
> That's indeed worth to be fixed Imho.
> Regarding the HID KEY on mode though I have to say it's quite flawless, jumping between 1 or 2 steps in both Tidal or Amazon Music on my Apple Watch
> That's very convenient


no need to fix - it's only 2 clicks to increase volume control by 1 click, the first click activates volume control - and NO need to lit up the display at all. Very practical ....


----------



## FooFighter (Mar 21, 2021)

HiFyAK2020 said:


> no need to fix - it's only 2 clicks to increase volume control by 1 click, the first click activates volume control - and NO need to lit up the display at all. Very practical ....


No, 3 times when display is set to Auto off which is my default to save power and not hurt my eyes at night.
I would like to decide myself and see an implementation like other manufacturers are using: a configurable volume lock mode: on/off and otherwise allowing direct volume change.
I mean imagine your hifi stereo amplifier in your living room would force you to always press buttons in order to turn the volume wheel.
I feel rather annoyed with volume normalization turned off in the source player app - this requires  me using the volume buttons even more often.
This is my default as I am otherwise compromising dynamic range...


----------



## alsorkin

bluestorm1992 said:


> Want to share some interesting new products, especially for those who are considering purchasing a small dongle like the Lotoo PAW S1.
> 
> Update: see post #43 for a first impression!
> 
> ...


Trying to do the firmware update but a problem. Running the downloaded Windows files "PW Update Tool" I get a "no device detected" as seen below:


----------



## bluestorm1992

alsorkin said:


> Trying to do the firmware update but a problem. Running the downloaded Windows files "PW Update Tool" I get a "no device detected" as seen below:


Have you installed the driver first?


----------



## NinjaGirayaZ

twister6 said:


> Would you be able to use it with DX160 in a provided TPU case?
> 
> Just wondering if the connector extends far enough to accommodate the case:
> 
> ...


Yes ... That photo I posted last that shows it laterally, has the tpu case, and it still fits in another rigid case of the Dx160 and the cases I have of the galaxy note 9 ... As I said, it is a very adapter versatile


----------



## alsorkin

bluestorm1992 said:


> Have you installed the driver first?


Thanks.....I had not done that first. Worked OK after that.


----------



## NinjaGirayaZ

Bought from this seller

https://a.aliexpress.com/_m0XSZAT


----------



## LMka

I have scrolled most of the 90 pages and still have not found at least any kind of something similair to comparison between W1 and W2.
I have only found post by twister6 which says W2 is more holographic and W1 is not and that W2 is better while W1 and Lotoo S1 are on the same level.
Can't someone make a more detailed comparison between the two devices? W2 is currently sold out everywhere and is in "preorder" state.
I wonder If I should just buy W1 instead. Thanks


----------



## felix3650

twister6 said:


> Thanks!  Found and ordered it on ebay, both 180deg adapter and usb-c to usb-c short adapter, all together and shipped under $4.  It is dirt cheap, so not sure about the quality, but will find out in a month.


No problem Alex 
This looks a bit more robust:
Metal Type C Male to Male USB Adapter Gen2 10Gbps USB-C Connector Head Converter


----------



## FooFighter

LMka said:


> I have scrolled most of the 90 pages and still have not found at least any kind of something similair to comparison between W1 and W2.
> I have only found post by twister6 which says W2 is more holographic and W1 is not and that W2 is better while W1 and Lotoo S1 are on the same level.
> Can't someone make a more detailed comparison between the two devices? W2 is currently sold out everywhere and is in "preorder" state.
> I wonder If I should just buy W1 instead. Thanks


Yep, as most went for W2 this might have become a bit short.
From what I read W1 was described as a tad warmer and less detailed, obviously also having less power, not supporting custom presets for IEMs like Xelento and as far as I remember no sound signature switch "smooth" (1) vs "detailed" (2)
Best to comment would be potentially
@bluestorm1992 who is about to receive a loaner unit
@HiFyAK2020 who is yet owning both


----------



## FooFighter

Regarding my previously described sporadical noise issues on my MacBook Pro I think I have identified the source: Audirvana
Playing the native apps such as Amazon Music HD, Spotify or Tidal I am so far not encountering any noise issues when fetching mails or refreshing websites.
I will need to experiment more with that - one reason can be the Audirvana configuration which you can configure to exclusively use system resources for the sake of music optimisation.
When doing that it seems, better use your PC/Macbook only for music playing to not encounter any noise issues (which were not so bad after all but still...)
Screenshot in German, cannot find the language switching option so quickly



Happy to receive feedback from other Audirvana users with W2...


----------



## WB79

FooFighter said:


> Oui, comme la plupart sont allés pour W2, cela pourrait être devenu un peu court.
> D'après ce que j'ai lu, W1 a été décrit comme un peu plus chaud et moins détaillé, ayant évidemment moins de puissance, ne prenant pas en charge les préréglages personnalisés pour les IEM comme Xelento et pour autant que je me souvienne, aucun commutateur de signature sonore "lisse" (1) vs "détaillé" ( 2)
> Le mieux serait de commenter
> [USER = 534973] @ bluestorm1992 [/ USER] qui est sur le point de recevoir une unité de prêt
> [USER = 542576] @ HiFyAK2020 [/ USER] qui possède encore les deux





FooFighter said:


> Yep, as most went for W2 this might have become a bit short.
> From what I read W1 was described as a tad warmer and less detailed, obviously also having less power, not supporting custom presets for IEMs like Xelento and as far as I remember no sound signature switch "smooth" (1) vs "detailed" (2)
> Best to comment would be potentially
> @bluestorm1992 who is about to receive a loaner unit
> @HiFyAK2020 who is yet owning both


I have updated my W1 and I have preset xelento but not signature Switch. Hifigo has cancelled my preorder for W2 because they didn't have any unit. Beware of them. It would be very interesting to have a detailed comparison Indeed. Because w1 is really awesome and if w2 is better a little or enough to decide me to take it


----------



## NZtechfreak

So I got mine last week, finally got to use it this evening (after firmware update). I thought I would use the black cable supplied with the S1, however kept having connection issues (phone battery relatively low, could be part of it, although switching to the supplied white cable fixed it without charging first). Very very nice with my FH7. Hopefully get some time to compare Vs the S1 later in the week, but for now I'll just kick back and enjoy. Will try it with some other headphones later.


----------



## NewEve

Alright, I know this is pushing the envelope but I'm genuinely curious: anyone here got to compare the W2 with Astell & Kern's SE200?


----------



## jeffhawke

bluestorm1992 said:


> Many of you asked about why the stock cable of W2 is white instead of black. LP’s CEO just gave an answer. The video is in Chinese, I translate some of the key points.
> 
> Video: http://f.video.weibocdn.com/VEFTKeV...1616304337&ssig=T6ZrkhL0Mz&KID=unistore,video
> 
> There is a global chip shortage that affects almost all electronic components, including usb cables (there are chips in these cables as well). LP tried their best to secure a special order of the cables but all of them turned out to be in the “default” color of white. LP will try to offer cables in matching colors in future orders of W2, but the situation of chip shortage will continue for quite a while.


Personally, I don't care about the color of the cable, as long as it doesn't color the sound


----------



## JelStIy

FooFighter said:


> Regarding my previously described sporadical noise issues on my MacBook Pro I think I have identified the source: Audirvana
> Playing the native apps such as Amazon Music HD, Spotify or Tidal I am so far not encountering any noise issues when fetching mails or refreshing websites.
> I will need to experiment more with that - one reason can be the Audirvana configuration which you can configure to exclusively use system resources for the sake of music optimisation.
> When doing that it seems, better use your PC/Macbook only for music playing to not encounter any noise issues (which were not so bad after all but still...)
> ...


Not what you asked, but for managing sound on a Mac, I have found SoundSource to be extremely useful as it can direct the sound of different apps/system sources to different outputs. Plus it can handle any plugins.


----------



## FooFighter

JelStIy said:


> Not what you asked, but for managing sound on a Mac, I have found SoundSource to be extremely useful as it can direct the sound of different apps/system sources to different outputs. Plus it can handle any plugins.


Interesting, concept of a systemwide EQ is beneficial, I will see when I find time to look into that app, look like it has no MacOS BigSur support yet, though they are working on it.


----------



## NewEve

bluestorm1992 said:


> Install and run the FW update tool (ISP_Tool.exe) with FW file (ends in .bin; there are two such files in the package and you can use either of them).


And just need to press on the "Auto" button, correct?


----------



## FooFighter

NewEve said:


> And just need to press on the "Auto" button, correct?


yes


----------



## bluestorm1992

NewEve said:


> Alright, I know this is pushing the envelope but I'm genuinely curious: anyone here got to compare the W2 with Astell & Kern's SE200?


I think it is not too far behind even compared to SP2000!  

With SP2000 you get better performance in every aspect of the music, but for W2 I don’t feel that there is something that is really day-and-night falling behind that prevents me from enjoying the music. Plus, I slightly prefer LP’s house sound of organic and sweet to AK’s sound signature.


----------



## JelStIy (Mar 22, 2021)

the latest version of SoundSource works with Big Sur, that’s my setup as well.


----------



## NewEve

bluestorm1992 said:


> I think it is not too far behind even compared to SP2000!
> 
> With SP2000 you get better performance in every aspect of the music, but for W2 I don’t feel that there is something that is really day-and-night falling behind that prevents me from enjoying the music. Plus, I slightly prefer LP’s house sound of organic and sweet to AK’s sound signature.


Thanks — I'm eyeing the SE200, but for it ESS output (among other things).

AKM's output usually aren't my thing as they tend to be… too much.

However, the more time I spend with the W2 the more I prefer my SR25.

The W2 draws a _lot_ of power from my iPhone XR in high gain / volume 63.

It's still _very_ competitively priced compared to an SR25 as well as more flexible though.


----------



## bluestorm1992

NewEve said:


> Thanks — I'm eyeing the SE200, but for it ESS output (among other things).
> 
> AKM's output usually aren't my thing as they tend to be… too much.
> 
> ...


Yes power consumption is definitely an issue for these small dongle, and a clear advantage from using dedicated DAPs.

I have mostly been using my W2 with my laptop or IPad, so power consumption is not that of an issue.


----------



## FooFighter (Mar 22, 2021)

Yep, I also suppose huge performance also needs some power.
Looking at batteries of comparable SQ-DAPs, you can see what is required usually...
As my TOTL DAP is currently being repaired I am exclusively using W2 in home office and here using IPAD/Macbook only too...
For later mobile usage I am still wondering if battery live will be an issue depending on how long I am on the go.
For that e.g. a battery case might be a solution with the smallest footprint, e.g.     iPhone 11 Pro Max Battery Case 4800mAh, Wireless Charging & Lightning Headphone Supported, Portable Charger Case Fully Sealed Rugged Case for iPhone 11 Pro Max, 6.5 Inch    or similar products
Alternatively Y-adapter with power bank attached but bigger footprint...

Generally I want to add that I think this adapter performs best with sensitive to average sensitive IEMs which you can run balanced on low gain and thereby saving power but deliver superior performance.
I wouldn't drive Full Size Cans with it but on the other hand I know other full size DAPs also running on high gain at 75% to drive e.g. planars so that might not be an issue for performance in general, just wondering in how far the built in OP amp is getting it its limits then.

Hearing that 100% volume at high gain is tolerable to simulate a line out port, seems to indicate this max volume setting is not a real bottleneck.
Still curious about the pairing with a mobile amp with fixed gain, thus not needing to crank W2's volume  up to max.
My new BA300S is still on its way to me...


----------



## BadgerRivFan

Short video on the A&K dongle...


----------



## HiFyAK2020

FooFighter said:


> No, 3 times when display is set to Auto off which is my default to save power and not hurt my eyes at night.
> I would like to decide myself and see an implementation like other manufacturers are using: a configurable volume lock mode: on/off and otherwise allowing direct volume change.
> I mean imagine your hifi stereo amplifier in your living room would force you to always press buttons in order to turn the volume wheel.
> I feel rather annoyed with volume normalization turned off in the source player app - this requires  me using the volume buttons even more often.
> This is my default as I am otherwise compromising dynamic range...


hm, I don't know your setting and its surprising that you can't do what I can do. As i said - i can click two times and the volume changes, so it works for me with display off. Besides - you can have the W2 been completely managed by the volume control of your audio source. In that case you just increase or decrease the volume on the source player... and don't even need to touch the W2... ( I keep the two volume change settings on each device though). I hope you find the right setting for you, tough.


----------



## HiFyAK2020

FooFighter said:


> Yep, as most went for W2 this might have become a bit short.
> From what I read W1 was described as a tad warmer and less detailed, obviously also having less power, not supporting custom presets for IEMs like Xelento and as far as I remember no sound signature switch "smooth" (1) vs "detailed" (2)
> Best to comment would be potentially
> @bluestorm1992 who is about to receive a loaner unit
> @HiFyAK2020 who is yet owning both


As to my humble judgement - the W2 has more details and more bass depth and bass clarity than the W1 (but we talk about already very top level comparison) and I find the W2 more harmonic and less "sharp". The sound is more mellow (you can call it warmer _ so i think the W2 is warmer...) and that does NOT impact the precision and dynamic details on the contrary - the W2 has a slightly better soundstage as to my impression. W2 has definitely more power and sounds louder and strangely enough - I could not yet find any difference in battery consumption on my Smartphone. For me, I like to always have some margin until I reach 100%, so being able to run my music on 75% of max and have really powerful sound is reassuring to me. 
One other thing I noticed is that the W1 showed me up sampling to 24B/192Khz and the W2 shows me 24B/384 KHz - and since my music app (poweramp) can up sample to such levels they are both in total sync - and that after all makes a difference in the clarity and neutrality of the music reproduction - at least to me.
Curious to learn what bluestorm's opinion is - as he is closer to and more familiar with L&P than me.


----------



## FooFighter (Mar 22, 2021)

alternativel


HiFyAK2020 said:


> hm, I don't know your setting and its surprising that you can't do what I can do. As i said - i can click two times and the volume changes, so it works for me with display off. Besides - you can have the W2 been completely managed by the volume control of your audio source. In that case you just increase or decrease the volume on the source player... and don't even need to touch the W2... ( I keep the two volume change settings on each device though). I hope you find the right setting for you, tough.


3 clicks
1st click: display on
2nd click: let W2 know you want to change volume, that's the before mentioned "feature" to prevent unwanted volume change
3rd click: change volume

I think everyone with W2 and latest fw can exactly copy that behaviour and actually I only reacted to a post from another user as I didn't even recognise this behaviour myself before
Regarding the feature with remote volume control, you are absolutely right, I love this feature and am using it whenever I am using my iPhone and my Apple Watch.
When laying in bed at night and my watch loading though, using W2 on my iPad I am encountering exactly this behaviour and I think it should be changed...

Edit1: the remote feature works wonderfully with my Apple Watch where I can change volume steps 1 by one.
Hitting the volume button on my IPad or iPhone e.g will make the W2 volume jump in steps of 5 to 6!
Therefore the granular setting through the W2 buttons is required in most cases as I don't think everyone is owning or using an Apple Watch 
Haven't tested Android yet...

Edit2: Test on Android 9, Motorola G6 

W2 remote not working in any streaming app!
I.e changing the phones volume will only change phone gain but not W2 hardware gain 
UApp: Finally W2 gain can be controlled using phone buttons 
Volume steps again not granular like on IOS. Pressing phone volume button  will in/decrease always 5 steps at once.
W2 manual volume mode is working exactly as on IOS 
1st press: display on
2nd press: nothing happens 
3rd press: volume is changed 
All subsequent presses while display is on will in/decrease volume directly as long as display is on. If display is turned off the behavior starting at step1 is repeating...


----------



## FooFighter (Mar 22, 2021)

BadgerRivFan said:


> Short video on the A&K dongle...



Thx for sharing 
The reviewer is not so much going into SQ analysis but stating that its performance is comparable to AK100 driving his Sennheiser IE800 IEM unbalanced


----------



## thomaspf (Mar 22, 2021)

After spending 2 weeks with the W2 I am quite impressed how far USB dongles have come in a short amount of time. I have the original LHaudio Geek, Geek V2 SE, Zorloo SuperDAC and Ztella, Lotoo PAW S1, and a bit less portable a Chord Hugo 2. Mostly listening to it with balanced cables on my Hifiman HE1000SE and Focal Ultra I first can report that the device is driving the HE1000SE comfortably at a volume level of 75 and less on the Focal Utopia. When driving either of them the device draws about 0.11-0.13A at 5.12V from my laptop or a ZM1 USB PD power bank. That is only slightly more than the 0.10-0.11A from the Lotoo PAW S1 but the device has more output power which can be detected as a more controlled bass on the HE1000SE. Switching to desktop gear does not seem to provide more slam or control which is quite amazing given the diminutive size.

On my laptop I switched from the S1 to the W2 and to me they provide an improved experience. Both of my daily headphones are full size and not super easy to drive so I did not hear any hiss before. In comparison the S1 is smoothing out the treble which seems more direct on the W2. This leads to better instrument separation and a more engaging experience on the W2. In my personal taste I really like the combination with the HE1000SE and can listen to that for extended times. The Focal Utopia is more treble forward and this directness makes listening to it on the W2 quite an emotional experience but I can only do that for 30min at a time.

On the road I use a modded JVC HD-FD01 with my Galaxy S20 and the combination with the W2 also works very well. Inserting the ZMI USB PD power bank in hub mode between the phone and the W2  allows for multiple days of playing time.

Overall the next step in USB dongles for me...

P.S.: MusicTeck who appears to be the official L&P partner in the US took my preorder and delivered ahead of the promised date


----------



## ClieOS

FooFighter said:


> Thx for sharing
> The reviewer is not so much going into SQ analysis but stating that its performance is comparable to AK100 driving his Sennheiser IE800 IEM unbalanced



Judging by the spec they released so far, it would seems to make more sense to price it at around $100 or so. Then again, it won't be A&K if they don't over-price their stuff. A&K is neither a real engineering/performance focus company like L&P that can backup their higher-priced products with measurable data, nor is it a price-value driven brand - so I am not sure why they even bother to enter the audio dongle market at such a late stage with a product that seems to priced too high against comparable competition, yet doesn't seems to push the envelop far enough to really compete in the higher end market. Perhaps DAP sale isn't as good as they like it to be?


----------



## tisquinn

I can't imagine anyone would have figured this out yet but just in case: does the W2 draw significantly more power than the W1 when on the go? I would think it does because of the two chips, but I don't really know how electronics work. 🤷‍♂️ Am wondering if I want to go with the W1 given that it will mainly be paired with my phone....


----------



## twister6

tisquinn said:


> I can't imagine anyone would have figured this out yet but just in case: does the W2 draw significantly more power than the W1 when on the go? I would think it does because of the two chips, but I don't really know how electronics work. 🤷‍♂️ Am wondering if I want to go with the W1 given that it will mainly be paired with my phone....



I posted my current draw measurements here.


----------



## tisquinn

Thank you!!!


----------



## tisquinn

twister6 said:


> I posted my current draw measurements here.


Does that amperage translate to much of a difference in battery life? I would be on low gain with IEMs, so I would think the difference is pretty small?...


----------



## DatClampTho

ClieOS said:


> Judging by the spec they released so far, it would seems to make more sense to price it at around $100 or so. Then again, it won't be A&K if they don't over-price their stuff. A&K is neither a real engineering/performance focus company like L&P that can backup their higher-priced products with measurable data, nor is it a price-value driven brand - so I am not sure why they even bother to enter the audio dongle market at such a late stage with a product that seems to priced too high against comparable competition, yet doesn't seems to push the envelop far enough to really compete in the higher end market. Perhaps DAP sale isn't as good as they like it to be?



A&K have many more dealers and a much higher profile than Lotoo or L&P. Meanwhile the only option for the W2 for me in the US is MusicTeck(though I'd buy anything from Andrew as first choice if I'm looking for it and he has it!). I bet A&K are going to sell lots of these PEEs.


----------



## jsmiller58

.


DatClampTho said:


> A&K have many more dealers and a much higher profile than Lotoo or L&P. Meanwhile the only option for the W2 for me in the US is MusicTeck(though I'd buy anything from Andrew as first choice if I'm looking for it and he has it!). I bet A&K are going to sell lots of these PEEs.


So, there’s going to be a lot of PEE...

(no, I’m not 13, but do we ever really grow up?)


----------



## ClieOS

DatClampTho said:


> ...I bet A&K are going to sell lots of these PEEs.


The sad part of the story.


----------



## bluestorm1992 (Mar 23, 2021)

jsmiller58 said:


> .
> 
> So, there’s going to be a lot of PEE...
> 
> (no, I’m not 13, but do we ever really grow up?)


It may not be a bad thing! AK may be able to introduce a group of new users to the Hifi world.

And then  welcome to the new rabbit hole.


----------



## jsmiller58

bluestorm1992 said:


> It may not be a bag thing! AK may be able to introduce a group of new users to the Hifi world.
> 
> And then  welcome to the new rabbit hole.


Indeed!


----------



## FooFighter

First quick impression of pairing with newly arrived Tube amp BA300S with Andro Golds: awesome!
I have expected worst noise but actually not audible when music is playing, only slight hissing and humming when silent
Nice stage, more decay for drums without overemphasising, seems to match well.
Will test in more detail tonight also with my Denon full size cans


----------



## WDitters

Shame that the W2 does not seem to agree with the Denon AH-D9200 ... I was looking at a viable alternative for my iBassso DC04


----------



## FooFighter (Mar 23, 2021)

WDitters said:


> Shame that the W2 does not seem to agree with the Denon AH-D9200 ... I was looking at a viable alternative for my iBassso DC04


Yep, seems to be though not an issue of W2 only as S1 was showing same symptoms. Other members have reported no synergy issues with the likes of HD650 etc.
Will test Denon combo again later together with BA300S


----------



## jeffhawke

Interesting gadget found on Ali:
https://www.aliexpress.com/item/1005001652901230.html


----------



## musicday

I am curious to hear the W2 with SE846, anyone heard this combo?


----------



## paulobao

Keep the DC04.
Did you update to last firmware (v1.1)? And keep in mind that I am not talking about the uac app (which I don't use at all). Original DC04 came out with a) phase shift problems and b) DDS playback was not synchronized. v1 fixed a) and v1.1 fixed b).
IMO, PL W2 it's "too big" and not minimalist (a screen? Buttons? Why. You can use the buttons of your smartphone to control the hardware volume if u use uapp and the screen of your smartphone will give u all the info).
Here my setup (S10+ 12GB/1 TB + 1 TB microSD + IT07 with upgraded FiiO LC-4.4D Pure Silver cable). The sound it's amazing and the setup it's really minimalist which was paramount for me!


----------



## DatClampTho

I quite like the screen and buttons on my W2. The HID KEY function does not work well at all with my Hiby R3 as transport and I frequently change filters/tones as what's best for my MEST is not conducive to my Zeus. It's even fun to play around with the filters for my ER4 sets.

It's a great time to be into portable audio - seemingly something out there for everyone's individual needs and I don't feel like I have to be a millionaire or get in the way of my wife and I's financial goals to enjoy incredible gear.


----------



## paulobao

That it's the second most important thing, that you like what u have. First  it's to listen music and enjoy it .


----------



## Babayagga

pdxfletch said:


> I stand corrected. Their website at least lists an office in Irvine, CA and a U.S. phone number. That makes it simpler to get information as opposed to WeChat or whatever people have been using to contact L&P (at least for those living in the U.S.).
> 
> Don't get me wrong, I bought into the hype and ordered a W2. But for this price (and the price of their other products), I certainly expect a usable website, support, and firmware upgrades via Mac. If he SQ is as magical as noted in this thread, I'll gladly shoulder these inconveniences, but I think my point about the inflated price point of the W2 (with a cheap white iPhone adapter?!?!) vis-a-vis similar A&K components still stands.


They are not similar in any way aside from the dac chips used. The W2 is "inflated" due to a removable otg wire, an OLED display with volume rockers, EQ and presets, balanced 4.4 output and double the power out.


----------



## bluestorm1992

musicday said:


> I am curious to hear the W2 with SE846, anyone heard this combo?


Based off my memory, LP said they will release a SE846-tuned EQ soon.


----------



## Scuba Devils

W1ll1eTheP1mp said:


> What modular cable is that?



Just remembered I answered your question incorrectly! It's the cable supplied with the DUNU SA6, not sure if sold separately. 

https://www.dunu-topsound.com/product-page/studio-sa6


----------



## Babayagga

twister6 said:


> what I was referring to is something like this, not sure if anybody got similar to share their experience with?  1st one is from ali, next one from ebay (but needs another short usb-c to usb-a cable, and last Anker cable from amazon is too long and has usb-a on the other side.  The idea is to have 180deg connector at the bottom of the phone wrapped around to the back for W2 connection.


I own the first Aliexpress one and it works perfectly, both in the connection and comfort of tucking the DAC behind your phone neatly


----------



## HiFiHawaii808

bluestorm1992 said:


> Based off my memory, LP said they will release a SE846-tuned EQ soon.


Awesome.  I'll have to listen to it.   The SE846 was my first audiophile IEM.    I listened to it again a couple weeks ago and it is way different than I remember it.


----------



## HiFiHawaii808

bluestorm1992 said:


> It may not be a bad thing! AK may be able to introduce a group of new users to the Hifi world.
> 
> And then  welcome to the new rabbit hole.


This is the real purpose of their new dongle.    They see it like other DAP manufacturers as the gateway to their higher end products.    Get a nice taste out there getting them wanting more.


----------



## FooFighter (Mar 23, 2021)

FooFighter said:


> First quick impression of pairing with newly arrived Tube amp BA300S with Andro Golds: awesome!
> I have expected worst noise but actually not audible when music is playing, only slight hissing and humming when silent
> Nice stage, more decay for drums without overemphasising, seems to match well.
> Will test in more detail tonight also with my Denon full size cans


Have been listening every now and then during work today and have to say that W2 is scaling nicely with BA300S and my Andros adding even more holografy / stage to the sides (noticeably) and depth (more subtle).
The tube decay for the actual tones of the music is noticeable but more subtle than I thought.
It's my first tube amp ever so I am lacking comparisons.
I was afraid that I can only listen to music like guitars, rock but not to modern fast music like EDM but no: it's working with that too, giving some extra oomph to it without bleeding into the mids.
My Andros are sensitive though and when no music is playing you can hear some hissing (not very loud but well audible and a subtle humming)

Pairing with my Full Size Denons brings more warmth and also stage into the tuning but : for me it's still not a good pairing.
It's not like there is no mids or no bass but it's just not feeling as full and oomph like as with my Andro Golds.
Coming from my DX220 Max which is currently being repaired I am used to a different tuning there in terms of fuller body though it's also more reference bright tuned with a tad warmth and kick bass and this is not coming out of W2 with or without tube amp connected.

My conclusion of the very short and limited test is that BA300S is keeping the original tuning of the W2 and adding some more stage/holografy a tad more warmth and decay.
Synergies which were good will profit, synergies which were not good before won't be redeemed out of some tube miracle.

I will continue pairing this setup with my IEM for stationary use as long as my DAP is on repair and then most likely continue using BA300S only with my DAP and my Full Size Cans and use W2 with my IEM as it is great with them alone.


----------



## feverfive

Yep....dongles as gateway drugs, but, I still also expect to see $1,000 dongles in no time.  "Special" solder, internals, whatever, to justify the price, and as normal, we will be so attuned to the prices, we'll shrug our shoulders and buy.  It's the way of hobbyists (all hobbies in which I've engaged at least).  It is what it is.


----------



## HiFiHawaii808

feverfive said:


> Yep....dongles as gateway drugs, but, I still also expect to see $1,000 dongles in no time.  "Special" solder, internals, whatever, to justify the price, and as normal, we will be so attuned to the prices, we'll shrug our shoulders and buy.  It's the way of hobbyists (all hobbies in which I've engaged at least).  It is what it is.


You can do that today.   Just pair it with an $800 cable.


----------



## snapandslide

feverfive said:


> Yep....dongles as gateway drugs, but, I still also expect to see $1,000 dongles in no time.  "Special" solder, internals, whatever, to justify the price, and as normal, we will be so attuned to the prices, we'll shrug our shoulders and buy.  It's the way of hobbyists (all hobbies in which I've engaged at least).  It is what it is.


We're all hooked for minimalism and avoiding Big DAPs  

Put my order in on MusicTeck, so now waiting till stock comes in!


----------



## paulobao

feverfive said:


> Yep....dongles as gateway drugs, but, I still also expect to see $1,000 dongles in no time.  "Special" solder, internals, whatever, to justify the price, and as normal, we will be so attuned to the prices, we'll shrug our shoulders and buy.  It's the way of hobbyists (all hobbies in which I've engaged at least).  It is what it is.


Exactly, as phones and other gear that  became exceedingly expensive! And as important...everyone will only be happy with the NEXT one (once again, as phones). 
You are right, it is what it is.


----------



## HiFiHawaii808

snapandslide said:


> We're all hooked for minimalism and avoiding Big DAPs
> 
> Put my order in on MusicTeck, so now waiting till stock comes in!


Actually, I want to avoid Big DAPs because I have a smartphone which has its own innovation cycle that Android DAPs always need to play catch up with.    Since I am on ios guy, I want for Apple to slightly open up IOS to make it more friendly for the audiophile market and just have a killer dongle that focuses on great sound quality allowing the iPhone to do everything else.

I want an iPhone like the Samsung foldable phone shown in the attached photo at the top of the webpage.   I saw it at CES 2019 and immediately wanted one if it ran IOS.

https://www.cnet.com/news/iphone-foldable-flip-rumors-launch-date/


----------



## paulobao

And IMO, the biggest slice of the $ you pay for a big DAP it's the one related with the "smarphone like" one (screen, RAM, internal memory, processors, etc). And guess what, none of them is as good as a good smartphone, in that department! That's why I got a great smartphone  that I use for work, for sports, etc and an usb DAC connected to it for music.


----------



## HiFiHawaii808

paulobao said:


> And IMO, the biggest slice of the $ you pay for a big DAP it's the one related with the "smarphone like" one (screen, RAM, internal memory, processors, etc). And guess what, none of them is as good as a good smartphone, in that department! That's why I got a great smartphone  that I use for work, for sports, etc and an usb DAC connected to it for music.


Exactly.


----------



## bluestorm1992

Just saw this L-shaped connector. It is available in Aliexpress from DDHifi.


----------



## NYanakiev

Any views on how these compare with the Lotoo Paw S1?


----------



## FooFighter

NYanakiev said:


> Any views on how these compare with the Lotoo Paw S1?


Just search for S1 in this thread.
W2 has an edge on clarity, stage and power.
S1 has MQA support, W2 doesn't.
With my Andromeda Gold it felt like lifting a veil switching from S1 to W2


----------



## syke

bluestorm1992 said:


> Based off my memory, LP said they will release a SE846-tuned EQ soon.


不是吧。还有人用SE486? 有没有搞错啊？起码出Z1R先。


----------



## paulobao

You are right. Ier-Z1r should be first 😉


----------



## Scuba Devils

I've yet to do the firmware upgrade, is it something I should do soon in terms of obvious improvements?


----------



## NYanakiev

So annoying that the W2 doesn't seem to be available to buy anywhere locally.


----------



## BadgerRivFan

Scuba Devils said:


> I've yet to do the firmware upgrade, is it something I should do soon in terms of obvious improvements?


I have the same question...


----------



## HiFyAK2020

NYanakiev said:


> So annoying that the W2 doesn't seem to be available to buy anywhere locally.


Well, I agree and I contacted two weeks a German and a French HiFi company who works in that field, to get in touch with them, but L&P  seems not to be too interested - at least the French company did not get any reply and although I copied the Chinese contact in L&P also in the email - no response. So there seems to be very little appetite or staff capacity available to cater other western resellers other than the US one. Or they are anyway more focused on Asia and less excited about increasing their volumes of sales, or they are afraid of something...
For sure, if all Europeans have to buy from the US it is a stumbling block for the spread of the L&P products. As much as I like the US reseller and as much as his service is excellent - there is a certain inconvenience in having to buy from abroad. Not for me but I guess for others...
It's a pity - and hence it will remain in Europa  best kept secret, at least for a while to come.


----------



## FooFighter (Mar 24, 2021)

Check first page...

Latest FW: W1_V1.0.2.1_AS
Add the Xelento-tuned EQ
Add the Self-adapted UAC connectivity mode
Fix W2's balanced DSD output issue.
Improve connection stability.

Honesty I haven't profited much as far as I could recognize as I don't have a Xelento and not using DSD


----------



## paulobao

HiFyAK2020 said:


> Well, I agree and I contacted two weeks a German and a French HiFi company who works in that field, to get in touch with them, but L&P  seems not to be too interested - at least the French company did not get any reply and although I copied the Chinese contact in L&P also in the email - no response. So there seems to be very little appetite or staff capacity available to cater other western resellers other than the US one. Or they are anyway more focused on Asia and less excited about increasing their volumes of sales, or they are afraid of something...
> For sure, if all Europeans have to buy from the US it is a stumbling block for the spread of the L&P products. As much as I like the US reseller and as much as his service is excellent - there is a certain inconvenience in having to buy from abroad. Not for me but I guess for others...
> It's a pity - and hence it will remain in Europa  best kept secret, at least for a while to come.


My problem here (Portugal) would be the import taxes. As an example, (ridiculous) I paid much more for the taxes (and for a guy that handles it at FedEx!!!) that for the product itself when I bought 3 pairs o Xelastec tips!


----------



## LMka

I am still completely confused. Measurements of guy from China are mostly for W2 and not for W1. As far as comparison goes in thread information is very contradicting. Now it's not only money question but also availability questions since it seems that there are some problems with production of W2. Totally confused


----------



## musicday

Music never sounded so nice with the W2, even the music I didn't like before.
And I have tried an old movie from 1964 and the audio quality was cristal clear. Very impressed for it's size.


----------



## NYanakiev

musicday said:


> Music never sounded so nice with the W2, even the music I didn't like before.
> And I have tried an old movie from 1964 and the audio quality was cristal clear. Very impressed for it's size.


Ordered one in for use with my Galaxy S21 Ultra. Look forward to putting it to the test.


----------



## HiFyAK2020

FooFighter said:


> Check first page...
> 
> Latest FW: W1_V1.0.2.1_AS
> Add the Xelento-tuned EQ
> ...


that is exactly also what I think - for using balance output with PCM at 32Bit/384Khz max - which is already mega up sampling from 16Bit/44Khz (CD quality) I can't say that I had ANY change from the 1.0.1.13 version or whatever the previous one was...


----------



## HiFyAK2020

Scuba Devils said:


> I've yet to do the firmware upgrade, is it something I should do soon in terms of obvious improvements?


pffff - it depends - two of us (both not using DSD, nor Xelento) - no whatsover change


----------



## LMka

Since it is pretty much impossible to purchase W2 can someone please make a small comparison of W1 agains Lotoo S1?
I believe several people had both of them and could you please share what is their difference in sound signature?
Thanks!


----------



## paulobao

May I ask where did you get the w2?

Thanks


----------



## alsorkin

NYanakiev said:


> Ordered one in for use with my Galaxy S21 Ultra. Look forward to putting i





NYanakiev said:


> Ordered one in for use with my Galaxy S21 Ultra. Look forward to putting it to the test.


I am using it with the S21ultra. Works well thought obviously not up to the sound quality of mid to high DAPS.


----------



## paulobao

alsorkin said:


> I am using it with the S21ultra. Works well thought obviously not up to the sound quality of mid to high DAPS.


Compared to iBasso Dx160. Which one sounds "better"?
Thx


----------



## FooFighter (Mar 24, 2021)

I find these generalizations very dangerous if not covered by a serious deep review with different pairings of IEMs and headphones like @twister6  is doing.

People here generally have limited gear and therefore also base their findings only on those and even past experiences can be biased if not compared side by side within comparable conditions like same source, volume, songs etc.

I can only repeat what I wrote several times
W2 is showing clarity, holography and stage plus clean bass, layering of instruments better than S1 on my Andro Golds but worse than my flagship DAP DX220 MAX which costs almost 6 times as much.
But on my DAP they are hissing, on W2 they are dead silent.
My 7 Ohm Andros pair much better with W2 than with AK SR25 which had no bass and body - but might be great with other IEMs / phones.
So it's extremely important to know the synergy of your IEM with your source, I wouldn't dare to generalize such findings...

I can connect to any current or future phone and am kind of future proof while DAPs may run out of battery, OS, platform support etc 
For MY IEM I think it's an end game dongle which is not on par with flagship DAPs but I would speculate with midfi DAPs up to 1000 bucks if the synergy with your IEM is right!

Waiting for a nice review of the likes of twister to get some solid fundament for individual experiences...

PS: if all of that sounds too great: while great on my IEM I don't like it on my Full Size cans Denon Ah D9200, so a very specific use case for me but still happy with it.


----------



## HiFyAK2020

paulobao said:


> May I ask where did you get the w2?
> 
> Thanks


Musicteck in USA or hifigo.com in China...


----------



## paulobao

Thanks.


----------



## Scuba Devils

Yes bought mine from Musicteck, such a pleasure to deal with, fantastic service.


----------



## FooFighter

Scuba Devils said:


> Yes bought mine from Musicteck, such a pleasure to deal with, fantastic service.


I confirm, super shop even ordering from Europe and Andrew is caring about customers also after sales...


----------



## paulobao

Thanks again.


----------



## musicday

NYanakiev said:


> Ordered one in for use with my Galaxy S21 Ultra. Look forward to putting it to the test.


You are going to have a very nice portable audio combination.


----------



## Scuba Devils

I didn't think the source of audio files made a difference in terms of SQ or amplification but I just switched from Audivarna on my Mac to Tidal on my S20, I had to increase the volume on the W2 from about 35 to 50, the audio in both cases hi-res.


----------



## Matpar

FooFighter said:


> I find these generalizations very dangerous if not covered by a serious deep review with different pairings of IEMs and headphones like @twister6  is doing.
> 
> People here generally have limited gear and therefore also base their findings only on those and even past experiences can be biased if not compared side by side within comparable conditions like same source, volume, songs etc.
> 
> ...



Can you please elaborate a bit more the PS part about the Denon 9200?  Thanks


----------



## FooFighter

Scuba Devils said:


> I didn't think the source of audio files made a difference in terms of SQ or amplification but I just switched from Audivarna on my Mac to Tidal on my S20, I had to increase the volume on the W2 from about 35 to 50, the audio in both cases hi-res.


Yep, I think the USB-C voltage is different in Mac, therefore  it is louder.
I have also made this experience.
Though check the Tidal local volume setting just in case


----------



## HiFyAK2020

FooFighter said:


> I confirm, super shop even ordering from Europe and Andrew is caring about customers also after sales...


I confirm - he is absolutely great ! if it wasn't about customs...


----------



## FooFighter

Matpar said:


> Can you please elaborate a bit more the PS part about the Denon 9200?  Thanks


Well the Denons are usually not hard to drive but they are quite revealing cans accentuating a bit higher frequencies  and have one of the nicest bass reproductions on the market in terms of showing bass layering and not just one muddy slam congestion.
Whatever with W2 they are very holografic but for my taste too bright and lean sounding lacking bass.
I have played these nicely on Full Size DACs like RME Adi 2 in the past and nowadays on DX220 Max (after it returns from repair).
On these devices it has clearly more body and bass without compromising stage.
Sometimes too much upper mids and a tad too bright too depending on the mixing.
Therefore I got an Aurelius BA300S to add some tube warmth.

So in summary not my piece of cake with my Denons and W2 but I can play my Andros and enjoy them as much as I am not missing my TOTL DAP so much anymore as I am getting both clarity, holografy and nice quality bass.


----------



## Scuba Devils

Has anyone ran the W2 to a dedicated headphone amp such as the Zen Can to drive hungry headphones like say HD650? Curious as to what that setup might be like!


----------



## bluestorm1992

Scuba Devils said:


> Has anyone ran the W2 to a dedicated headphone amp such as the Zen Can to drive hungry headphones like say HD650? Curious as to what that setup might be like!


Here you go. Works quite nice with Cayin C9 headphone amp, and with both Abyss Diana V2 and ZMF Verite Closed.


----------



## thomaspf

FooFighter said:


> Yep, I think the USB-C voltage is different in Mac, therefore  it is louder.
> I have also made this experience.
> Though check the Tidal local volume setting just in case


Really? The voltage regulators in the device will adjust from a range of input voltages to their target. I see different voltages from my PC, Phone, and Power Bank but have detected no influence on the output volume when playing back my files in bit perfect mode. Using different players with different source material is the more likely explanation to the volume difference.


----------



## FooFighter

thomaspf said:


> Really? The voltage regulators in the device will adjust from a range of input voltages to their target. I see different voltages from my PC, Phone, and Power Bank but have detected no influence on the output volume when playing back my files in bit perfect mode. Using different players with different source material is the more likely explanation to the volume difference.


Will need to test tomorrow again on my laptop but volume difference for same Tidal songs between Mac and iPhone is directly audible as far as I remember but indeed I have been using Audirvana most of the time on Mac and streaming Tidal from there


----------



## Gus141

This little dongle is so impressive that I find I‘m not even using my DAPs. I’m using it with an iPhone (lightning cable) and an iPad Pro (USB-C cable) and Sony IEMs or headphones (IER-Z1R, MDR-1A, MDR-Z1R).

Like @FooFighter I did find my desktop DAC drove my headphones* better than the W2 dongle; but with IEMs and the very efficient MDR-1A cans the W2 is perfect.

*RME ADI-2 DAC FS with Sony MDR-Z1R: the bass was just better; more defined on bass guitar note changes and more rumble in the sub-bass.


----------



## FooFighter

FooFighter said:


> Will need to test tomorrow again on my laptop but volume difference for same Tidal songs between Mac and iPhone is directly audible as far as I remember but indeed I have been using Audirvana most of the time on Mac and streaming Tidal from there


@thomaspf I checked again and seems I had volume normalisation active on one side in Tidal app - Rookie mistake 
Thx for letting me check again - I cannot detect volume differences currently between the different platforms when all conditions like app settings for normalisation and digital volume are on par.


----------



## FooFighter

Gus141 said:


> This little dongle is so impressive that I find I‘m not even using my DAPs. I’m using it with an iPhone (lightning cable) and an iPad Pro (USB-C cable) and Sony IEMs or headphones (IER-Z1R, MDR-1A, MDR-Z1R).
> 
> Like @FooFighter I did find my desktop DAC drove my headphones* better than the W2 dongle; but with IEMs and the very efficient MDR-1A cans the W2 is perfect.
> 
> *RME ADI-2 DAC FS with Sony MDR-Z1R: the bass was just better; more defined on bass guitar note changes and more rumble in the sub-bass.


Reading such comments, I am really missing the RME ADI-2 DAC from time to time. 

It has introduced features from music production industry to the consumer market which are not present in even multi-kilo-buck-DACs like loudness and ear-protection by raising volume slowly, total noise free even when plugging/unplugging phones, remote control and reference SQ tuning.
I just gave it away as I wanted a bit more excitement-SQ which I got from DX220 Max but RME-DAC is imho even better for pairing a much broader range of gear.

I think it's convenient to have a nice full size device at home and have an ultra-mobile dongle for on-the-go without compromising too much.


----------



## Scuba Devils

FooFighter said:


> @thomaspf I checked again and seems I had volume normalisation active on one side in Tidal app - Rookie mistake
> Thx for letting me check again - I cannot detect volume differences currently between the different platforms when all conditions like app settings for normalisation and digital volume are on par.



Ah I'll have to try that so, I was surprised at such a huge volume difference.


----------



## Gus141 (Mar 25, 2021)

FooFighter said:


> ...
> I just gave it away as I wanted a bit more excitement-SQ which I got from DX220 Max but RME-DAC is imho even better for pairing a much broader range of gear.
> 
> I think it's convenient to have a nice full size device at home and have an ultra-mobile dongle for on-the-go without compromising too much.


I know what you mean: I have been thinking about getting a C9 for “a bit more excitement” and to experience the tube sound. But for desktop use, the RME ADI-2 DAC is so versatile: I use it with my TV Optical out when I want headphones, rather than my Denon->Atmos setup (btw TV audio sounds great with the clinically-exact tuning of the Sony IER-M9*), and Coax from the Oppo-205 for CDs/SACDs, and USB from a Lumin U1 Mini.

But, as you say, it is so convenient to have an “ultra-portable dongle for on-the-go without compromising too much.” That‘s exactly how I would describe the W2.

* I love the M9’s for TV/Movie audio but I don’t love the unexciting sound signature for music; the IER-Z1Rs are so much better for music.


----------



## musicday

L&P W2 make my Blon BL-03 to sound like an expensive IEM.
The bass in the Wu-tang is very addictive.


----------



## vanez1985

Any ideas when W2 will be available again? Currently both Hifigo and Musicteck are out of stock.


----------



## NYanakiev

Seriously underwhelmed.
Just got the W2 and updated it to the latest firmware as per the instructions on here.

Both Tidal and Qobuz are cutting out. Never ever have I experienced something like this with a dongle.


----------



## bluestorm1992

NYanakiev said:


> Seriously underwhelmed.
> Just got the W2 and updated it to the latest firmware as per the instructions on here.
> 
> Both Tidal and Qobuz are cutting out. Never ever have I experienced something like this with a dongle.


Not many users (seems none) have reported a similar issue. Are you using the lightening cable? It is quite loose and will disconnect quite often. Try using a different cable.

Also, you can try connecting to your PC with the USBC cable to test the device.


----------



## NYanakiev

bluestorm1992 said:


> Not many users (seems none) have reported a similar issue. Are you using the lightening cable? It is quite loose and will disconnect quite often. Try using a different cable.
> 
> Also, you can try connecting to your PC with the USBC cable to test the device.


Yup, using the usbc to lightning cable. 
The cable seems to fit pretty well ie doesn't seem loose.

I will try with my ibasso dx300 to see if it is the dongle or the cable.


----------



## musicday

I don't have any issues with Qobuz or usb audio player. Check your cables, connection etc.


----------



## twister6

NYanakiev said:


> Seriously underwhelmed.
> Just got the W2 and updated it to the latest firmware as per the instructions on here.
> 
> Both Tidal and Qobuz are cutting out. Never ever have I experienced something like this with a dongle.



Are you using iPhone?  What is a volume setting on W2 and what headphones are you using?  iPhone is not friendly with devices that draw over 100mA of current.  W2 will draw 110-120mA, especially at higher volume if you are pushing harder your lower sensitivity iems/headphones.  It was reported before and I confirmed as well, volume will get choppy with iPhone 11/12 when you push W2 volume over 70.  That is a limitation of iPhone, unfortunately.


----------



## NYanakiev

Not a problem with the DX300. Still disappointed that it doesn't work with my Apple devices.


----------



## NYanakiev

twister6 said:


> Are you using iPhone?  What is a volume setting on W2 and what headphones are you using?  iPhone is not friendly with devices that draw over 100mA of current.  W2 will draw 110-120mA, especially at higher volume if you are pushing harder your lower sensitivity iems/headphones.  It was reported before and I confirmed as well, volume will get choppy with iPhone 11/12 when you push W2 volume over 70.  That is a limitation of iPhone, unfortunately.


Using the Obravo Ra 21 C-Cu and MMR's Thummim. No issues with the DX300.


----------



## twister6

NYanakiev said:


> Using the Obravo Ra 21 C-Cu and MMR's Thummim. No issues with the DX300.



what is the volume setting on your W2?  Set it to high gain, drop the volume below 70, and boost the volume on your iphone to compensate.  See if that takes care of the problem.  I don't have RA 21 C-Cu (will review it eventually, talked to Phil already), but I know they are easier to drive than RA C-Cu I have.


----------



## NYanakiev

twister6 said:


> what is the volume setting on your W2?  Set it to high gain, drop the volume below 70, and boost the volume on your iphone to compensate.  See if that takes care of the problem.  I don't have RA 21 C-Cu (will review it eventually, talked to Phil already), but I know they are easier to drive than RA C-Cu I have.


Yeah, I noticed that the problem started above 70.

The reason I bought the W2 was to use it with my incoming S21 Ultra anyway so won't be much of a problem! 

Look forward to your Ra 21 C-Cu review, it is head and shoulders above the previous model. Less power hungry too.


----------



## thomaspf

NYanakiev said:


> Yeah, I noticed that the problem started above 70.
> 
> The reason I bought the W2 was to use it with my incoming S21 Ultra anyway so won't be much of a problem!
> 
> Look forward to your Ra 21 C-Cu review, it is head and shoulders above the previous model. Less power hungry too.


The volume control on the source should be set to 100%. if not you are reducing the resolution of the digital samples that are send from the source to the W2. Ideally you remove volume control on the source altogether unless you are using the HID mode where you control the device volume from the source.


----------



## twister6

NYanakiev said:


> Yeah, I noticed that the problem started above 70.
> 
> The reason I bought the W2 was to use it with my incoming S21 Ultra anyway so won't be much of a problem!
> 
> Look forward to your Ra 21 C-Cu review, it is head and shoulders above the previous model. Less power hungry too.



Yes, switching to S21 from iPhone will be a total win!  You get to use your W2 without restriction and you will gain LDAC bluetooth support


----------



## NYanakiev

twister6 said:


> Yes, switching to S21 from iPhone will be a total win!  You get to use your W2 without restriction and you will gain LDAC bluetooth support


Indeed. The S21U will be more of a secondary device for now but we shall see.

It is rather weird that there don't seem to be any true wireless earphones with LDAC support...


----------



## chrisgtl

My W2 just arrived. Running from Foobar via WASAPI plugin on my Windows 10 Laptop.

Erm.........wow? I'm comparing to my Sony ZX507 DAP. Very very very different sound - the ZX507 will be going on the classifieds soon once I've had more time to compare. My Thummim IEMs sound COMPLETELY different. It's not even night and day.


----------



## alsorkin

chrisgtl said:


> My W2 just arrived. Running from Foobar via WASAPI plugin on my Windows 10 Laptop.
> 
> Erm.........wow? I'm comparing to my Sony ZX507 DAP. Very very very different sound - the ZX507 will be going on the classifieds soon once I've had more time to compare. My Thummim IEMs sound COMPLETELY different. It's not even night and day.


I am also thinking of selling my Sony ZX507 now that I have the W2 and a new Shanling M3x DAP.


----------



## twister6

NYanakiev said:


> Indeed. The S21U will be more of a secondary device for now but we shall see.
> 
> It is rather weird that there don't seem to be any true wireless earphones with LDAC support...



for that you are better off using wireless dac/amp dongles, most of them support LDAC.


----------



## snapandslide

chrisgtl said:


> My W2 just arrived. Running from Foobar via WASAPI plugin on my Windows 10 Laptop.
> 
> Erm.........wow? I'm comparing to my Sony ZX507 DAP. Very very very different sound - the ZX507 will be going on the classifieds soon once I've had more time to compare. My Thummim IEMs sound COMPLETELY different. It's not even night and day.


Great stuff Chris - that's exciting, cannot wait for when mine arrives!!!


----------



## chrisgtl

snapandslide said:


> Great stuff Chris - that's exciting, cannot wait for when mine arrives!!!



Wish I had opportunity to listen to the IER-Z1R on the W2. I don't need to hear anymore comparrisons. How have L&P achieved this on something that just cost me £210 GBP? I'm blown away.


----------



## snapandslide

chrisgtl said:


> Wish I had opportunity to listen to the IER-Z1R on the W2. I don't need to hear anymore comparrisons. How have L&P achieved this on something that just cost me £210 GBP? I'm blown away.


You got a good price too!!! Mine will end up around £265 ish. Well done!


----------



## bluestorm1992

W2 is a mid-tier DAP slayer...


----------



## HiFiHawaii808

bluestorm1992 said:


> W2 is a mid-tier DAP slayer...


So what does a W2 + C9 do?


----------



## bluestorm1992

HiFiHawaii808 said:


> So what does a W2 + C9 do?


Pretty good! Good enough for me to enjoy C9 especially as it can connect to my PC. My N6ii does not work so well as a USB DAC.


----------



## chrisgtl

snapandslide said:


> You got a good price too!!! Mine will end up around £265 ish. Well done!



Got mine as an open box from eBay. I believe there was one more on there but it's not a 'buy it now' like mine was. As soon as I saw it I clicked and paid. Next day delivery too. As an Aussie would say; I'm stoked!


----------



## chrisgtl

So one of my favourite albums is Lloyd Cole and the Commotions - Rattlesnakes. This album as good as I love it sounds somewhat flat. The W2 has brought it to life. I believe someone else said the same about flat recording - the W2 brings everything up and presents it quite beautifully. 

On the Thummin IEMs I was somewhat concerned about the lack of bass compared to the IER-Z1R I sold you. The W2 has given the Thummin some stunning bass which fits somewhere between the Z1R and the Thummin/ZX507 combo. It's just perfect in every way.

Going to buy a phone with the 507 money. Any recommendations? As small as possible but with the best battery. Something I can root and get rid of all the nasty bloatware to maximise the battery. However, not sure UAPP would work on a rooted phone with no playstore though. Need to look into that. No rush though cos I'm going to be sat here for the next couple days re-listening to all my fav albums on my laptop with W2.


----------



## snapandslide

chrisgtl said:


> So one of my favourite albums is Lloyd Cole and the Commotions - Rattlesnakes. This album as good as I love it sounds somewhat flat. The W2 has brought it to life. I believe someone else said the same about flat recording - the W2 brings everything up and presents it quite beautifully.
> 
> On the Thummin IEMs I was somewhat concerned about the lack of bass compared to the IER-Z1R I sold you. The W2 has given the Thummin some stunning bass which fits somewhere between the Z1R and the Thummin/ZX507 combo. It's just perfect in every way.
> 
> Going to buy a phone with the 507 money. Any recommendations? As small as possible but with the best battery. Something I can root and get rid of all the nasty bloatware to maximise the battery. However, not sure UAPP would work on a rooted phone with no playstore though. Need to look into that. No rush though cos I'm going to be sat here for the next couple days re-listening to all my fav albums on my laptop with W2.


Depends on if you’re only using for streaming or need space. Otherwise a Google pixel?


----------



## thomaspf

NYanakiev said:


> Indeed. The S21U will be more of a secondary device for now but we shall see.
> 
> It is rather weird that there don't seem to be any true wireless earphones with LDAC support...


A bit off topic but there is the Drop THX Panda...


----------



## musicday

bluestorm1992 said:


> W2 is a mid-tier DAP slayer...


Is more then that. We should start seeing more people using the W2 on the go and music players at home, if even.


----------



## Scuba Devils

Doing some W2 vs ZX507 testing, yeah much as it hurts to say, the W2 is the winner...


----------



## feverfive

O.K., I' ve (very) quickly scanned the last ~30 pages of this thread to see what type of devices y'all are connecting to the W2, and it's the usual suspects: phones, laptops, tablets.  By chance, has anyone tried using the W2 with the *xDuoo X10t II*? Frankly, given that it's the only such device I know of (purely a portable digital transport), not surprised if no one has tried it yet as I assume the X10t II isn't in that many hands of head-fi members. Just thought I'd ask.


----------



## jeffhawke

feverfive said:


> O.K., I' ve (very) quickly scanned the last ~30 pages of this thread to see what type of devices y'all are connecting to the W2, and it's the usual suspects: phones, laptops, tablets.  By chance, has anyone tried using the W2 with the *xDuoo X10t II*? Frankly, given that it's the only such device I know of (purely a portable digital transport), not surprised if no one has tried it yet as I assume the X10t II isn't in that many hands of head-fi members. Just thought I'd ask.


I haven't tried it, because I don't own either (yet), but I sure thought about it. However, since I already own an LG V30, I think I'll use that as a source for the W2 when I finally get it, and pass on the X10 II


----------



## povidlo

feverfive said:


> O.K., I' ve (very) quickly scanned the last ~30 pages of this thread to see what type of devices y'all are connecting to the W2, and it's the usual suspects: phones, laptops, tablets.  By chance, has anyone tried using the W2 with the *xDuoo X10t II*? Frankly, given that it's the only such device I know of (purely a portable digital transport), not surprised if no one has tried it yet as I assume the X10t II isn't in that many hands of head-fi members. Just thought I'd ask.


Tempotec V1 is another pure digital transport option. It has its cons vs X10Tii but it is much cheaper and supports LDAC.


----------



## snapandslide

povidlo said:


> Tempotec V1 is another pure digital transport option. It has its cons vs X10Tii but it is much cheaper and supports LDAC.


The Tempotec completely missed my radar, what are the main cons vs the X10Tii?


----------



## Scuba Devils

D&B may be a genre of limited appeal in this thread, no idea on peoples music preferences here! Anway - listening right now to this via the W2 and IER-M9, absolutely incredible. @F700 - you were correct about that pairing for sure!


----------



## povidlo

snapandslide said:


> The Tempotec completely missed my radar, what are the main cons vs the X10Tii?


CPU chip, build quality, screen, battery life, BT (4.0 vs 4.2), no optical out.


----------



## snapandslide

povidlo said:


> CPU chip, build quality, screen, battery life, BT (4.0 vs 4.2), no optical out.


Ta, the optical out is maybe one thing I'd miss, but damn that's a big price difference


----------



## F700

Scuba Devils said:


> D&B may be a genre of limited appeal in this thread, no idea on peoples music preferences here! Anway - listening right now to this via the W2 and IER-M9, absolutely incredible. @F700 - you were correct about that pairing for sure!



Happy for you mate! Enjoy this nice combo of yours👍


----------



## vanez1985

Scuba Devils said:


> D&B may be a genre of limited appeal in this thread, no idea on peoples music preferences here! Anway - listening right now to this via the W2 and IER-M9, absolutely incredible. @F700 - you were correct about that pairing for sure!



Aha, so it should pair well with my Z5 / Atlas / Cascade as well. Waiting for a resupply to pull the trigger then


----------



## F700

vanez1985 said:


> Aha, so it should pair well with my Z5 / Atlas / Cascade as well. Waiting for a resupply to pull the trigger then


Beginning of April... place an order, because the 2nd batch might sell as fast (or even faster) as the 1st one.


----------



## F700

feverfive said:


> O.K., I' ve (very) quickly scanned the last ~30 pages of this thread to see what type of devices y'all are connecting to the W2, and it's the usual suspects: phones, laptops, tablets.  By chance, has anyone tried using the W2 with the *xDuoo X10t II*? Frankly, given that it's the only such device I know of (purely a portable digital transport), not surprised if no one has tried it yet as I assume the X10t II isn't in that many hands of head-fi members. Just thought I'd ask.


As we discussed together on another thread, I cancelled my order for the W2, but if I can get one on loan or if someone is selling his/hers at a good price, I might make the test with my X10T II


----------



## Scuba Devils

I've moved from D&B all the way to some acoustic rock in the shape of 'Into Dust' by Mazzy Star. The separation of instruments, vocals etc are just mindblowing - sounds like Hope is singing directly to me! Such a beautiful song anyway but right now, wow.


----------



## musicday

Finally ! My W2 works fine with the with Windows 7/64, with latest files provided by the L&P's great team.The sound is and no exaggeration few times better then with the S1 when watching for example Netflix.
No crackling noise, interruptions and me needing to keep connecting the device all the time after I got twice the backspace key.
Compared to S1, I can hear more details in the movie, the bass hits harder and is more realistic for example when the slam a car's door. Voices are much clearer then before and very dark background.
Very enjoyable using it now with my laptop.

If they keep improving it and is already very very good, we will see more people using similar devices and less dedicated music players unless they want to.
Bravo L&P, a big problem that's been addressed.

If any of you wrote them, please check your spam folder that's where the email they sent landed.

I can't test the W2 with game consoles such as PS5, Nintendo Switch but this is a must have device if you care about the sound.
Even if you can't try one before buying and you are thinking of doing so, just order one and you will be very happy.


----------



## NYanakiev

For me the only thing missing (given the price) is some sort of a case for the dongle when not in use..

Any idea where I can actually buy one?


----------



## musicday

NYanakiev said:


> For me the only thing missing (given the price) is some sort of a case for the dongle when not in use..
> 
> Any idea where I can actually buy one?


Funny enough as I was about to ask the same thing !
Maybe someone close to L&P can ask them to make a silicone or high quality leather case for protection. We all need one.


----------



## bluestorm1992 (Mar 25, 2021)

musicday said:


> Funny enough as I was about to ask the same thing !
> Maybe someone close to L&P can ask them to make a silicone or high quality leather case for protection. We all need one.


Hold on, let me ask the manufacturer who made the TPU case for DX300 to put their W2 TPU case on Aliexpress as well. It has been available in their Chinese shop already.

Edit: the shop told me that the case will be available to order in a couple of days. I will share the link then.


----------



## musicday

bluestorm1992 said:


> Hold on, let me ask the manufacturer who made the TPU case for DX300 to put their W2 TPU case on Aliexpress as well. It has been available in their Chinese shop already.
> 
> Edit: the shop told me that the case will be available to order in a couple of days. I will share the link then.


Great, do you have some pictures to share? Also because we don't want to waste any time, I contacted L&P for the matter and see what they have to say.


----------



## bluestorm1992

musicday said:


> Great, do you have some pictures to share? Also because we don't want to waste any time, I contacted L&P for the matter and see what they have to say.


I got these few design pics. Actual products will be ready in a couple of days.


----------



## musicday

Looks nice, trough I would like more protection all over, just similar with the S1 case. Let's see how the final product will look like.
Thank you for sharing. Definitely now the W2 is getting better overall as a product with a protective case coming soon.


----------



## RPKwan

NYanakiev said:


> Indeed. The S21U will be more of a secondary device for now but we shall see.
> 
> It is rather weird that there don't seem to be any true wireless earphones with LDAC support...


I've got an S21U as well and I'm not sure if it needs a specific cable to connect with DACS. I've tried pairing with H1 and HE1000 with no success. Will have to see if W2 works when i find time to go and test it out.


----------



## ClieOS

DDHiFi TC05


----------



## thomaspf

RPKwan said:


> I've got an S21U as well and I'm not sure if it needs a specific cable to connect with DACS. I've tried pairing with H1 and HE1000 with no success. Will have to see if W2 works when i find time to go and test it out.


The W2 works nicely with my S20U and the Neutron player. With a 1TB microSD card that is a nice portable rig...


----------



## RPKwan

thomaspf said:


> The W2 works nicely with my S20U and the Neutron player. With a 1TB microSD card that is a nice portable rig...


Did you need a proprietary cable for the S20U?


----------



## NZtechfreak

RPKwan said:


> Did you need a proprietary cable for the S20U?



? Of course not. Apple is just about the only company pushing proprietary connectors, you won't really find that nonsense on Android handsets.


----------



## vanez1985

F700 said:


> Beginning of April... place an order, because the 2nd batch might sell as fast (or even faster) as the 1st one.


I was going to but Musicteck doesn't ship to Russia and Hifigo doesn't accept preorders.


----------



## chrisgtl

Can anyone tell me what the FLT, HID and Tune menu is?


----------



## musicday

The message from L&P regarding the case for the W2.

" Just the leather case is not time to arrange the design and production of the current, sorry! "

Hopefully something will come up soon.


----------



## Mr Vicarious

I had the W2 for a week (and quickly sold it) and I was very underwhelmed by it. To me, it sounded quite thin, insipid and antiseptic and also, it didn't have as much real driving power as I was expecting. 

This is one of those audio devices that measures well but doesn't actually 'listen well'. (at least not to my ears) Its strongest characteristic is its ability at separation, but while it's neatly separating all those musical strands, it's not putting them back into an enjoyable, cohesive whole. The W2 exercises so much control over the music - as if it wants to make it conform too some dubious ideal of neutrality - that all the passion and emotion in the music is simply throttled out. 

I've had the ikko Zelda and the Helm Bolt recently and both were much nicer to listen to than W2 - and at a much lower cost. 

Unfortunately, I got on the hype train with this one.


----------



## jeffhawke

Mr Vicarious said:


> I had the W2 for a week (and quickly sold it) and I was very underwhelmed by it. To me, it sounded quite thin, insipid and antiseptic and also, it didn't have as much real driving power as I was expecting.
> 
> This is one of those audio devices that measures well but doesn't actually 'listen well'. (at least not to my ears) Its strongest characteristic is its ability at separation, but while it's neatly separating all those musical strands, it's not putting them back into an enjoyable, cohesive whole. The W2 exercises so much control over the music - as if it wants to make it conform too some dubious ideal of neutrality - that all the passion and emotion in the music is simply throttled out.
> 
> ...


If you're in Europe and wish to get rid of it, I'd be pleased to oblige. Pls pm me.


----------



## FooFighter (Mar 26, 2021)

Mr Vicarious said:


> I had the W2 for a week (and quickly sold it) and I was very underwhelmed by it. To me, it sounded quite thin, insipid and antiseptic and also, it didn't have as much real driving power as I was expecting.
> 
> This is one of those audio devices that measures well but doesn't actually 'listen well'. (at least not to my ears) Its strongest characteristic is its ability at separation, but while it's neatly separating all those musical strands, it's not putting them back into an enjoyable, cohesive whole. The W2 exercises so much control over the music - as if it wants to make it conform too some dubious ideal of neutrality - that all the passion and emotion in the music is simply throttled out.
> 
> ...


Which pairings have you tested?
I don't like the W2 with my Full Size Denon Ah D9200 but I cannot confirm your impressions with my Andromeda Gold.
So maybe a bad synergy in your case.

Thinking more about it. W2 excels in the category instrument separation and revealing clarity indeed like you are writing which my ears are used to from my TOTL DAP DX220 Max.
I have had a DX300 successor flagship DAP (now CS chips vs ESS) which the majority would call more musical but I didn't like it with my Andros as it sounded too blown in mid bass and congested in comparison to the tuning I was used to but for just relaxed lush background listening it was super.
For my known pairings I would assign Paw S1 into the category of more warm and lush, relaxed tuned with wet bass vs W2 more forward, detailed and clear presentation with a dry fast bass.


----------



## musicday

Mr Vicarious said:


> I had the W2 for a week (and quickly sold it) and I was very underwhelmed by it. To me, it sounded quite thin, insipid and antiseptic and also, it didn't have as much real driving power as I was expecting.
> 
> This is one of those audio devices that measures well but doesn't actually 'listen well'. (at least not to my ears) Its strongest characteristic is its ability at separation, but while it's neatly separating all those musical strands, it's not putting them back into an enjoyable, cohesive whole. The W2 exercises so much control over the music - as if it wants to make it conform too some dubious ideal of neutrality - that all the passion and emotion in the music is simply throttled out.
> 
> ...


Definitely you didn't spent enough time with it, even so the W2 is something that should Impress you from the first hour of listening. But then again we are all different and we don't like same things.
You are the first one out of so many to write what you just did.
I did complain too about it before as it didn't work with my Windows 7 but now it does and it sounds superb.


----------



## Mr Vicarious (Mar 26, 2021)

musicday said:


> Definitely you didn't spent enough time with it, even so the W2 is something that should Impress you from the first hour of listening. But then again we are all different and we don't like same things.
> You are the first one out of so many to write what you just did.
> I did complain too about it before as it didn't work with my Windows 7 but now it does and it sounds superb.


I'm a believer in burn-in, so I gave the W2 every chance to impress me by giving it 35 hours of burn-in before I came to any serious judgments. I also listened to a wide variety of music and every time I was pretty much disappointed.

I bought the ifi hip DAC to replace the W2 - and what a difference! I know they're not really comparable as the W2 is a USB dongle and the hip DAC is a much larger portable unit, but for less money and less convenience you get a much nicer, much more musical sound with a much stronger headphone output. I'm enjoying music again!


----------



## FooFighter (Mar 26, 2021)

Mr Vicarious said:


> I'm a believer in burn-in, so I gave the W2 every chance to impress me by giving it 35 hours of burn-in before I came to any serious judgments. I also listened to a wide variety of music and every time I was pretty much disappointed.
> 
> I bought ifi hip DAC to replace the W2 - and what a difference! I know they're not really comparable as the W2 is a USB dongle and the hip DAC is a much larger portable unit, but for less money and less convenience you get a much nicer, much more musical sound with a much stronger headphone output. I'm enjoying music again!


Once again 
Which pairings are you using?
I would consider W2 for mostly IEMs only whereas others have reported good pairings with some midfi over ears.
In that category it could be on par respectively supercede top midfi DAPs up to 1000 bucks.
I find it useful to also report bad synergies here and of course own taste plays a role but it's dangerous to generalize


----------



## eloelo

Mr Vicarious said:


> I'm a believer in burn-in, so I gave the W2 every chance to impress me by giving it 35 hours of burn-in before I came to any serious judgments. I also listened to a wide variety of music and every time I was pretty much disappointed.
> 
> I bought the ifi hip DAC to replace the W2 - and what a difference! I know they're not really comparable as the W2 is a USB dongle and the hip DAC is a much larger portable unit, but for less money and less convenience you get a much nicer, much more musical sound with a much stronger headphone output. I'm enjoying music again!


Would also like to know which iem you used. Just in case it might have bad  synergy with my iems. My source serves my iems


----------



## Mr Vicarious (Mar 26, 2021)

FooFighter said:


> Which pairings have you tested?
> I don't like the W2 with my Full Size Denon Ah D9200 but I cannot confirm your impressions with my Andromeda Gold.
> So maybe a bad synergy in your case.
> 
> ...


I have Audio Technica ATH-SR9s which are neutral-sounding, easy to drive and fairly revealing headphones, and Shure Aonic 4s which are well-balanced IEMs with good imaging and soundstaging abilities.

Also, what's with those EQ presets on the W2? They're really quite crude. The Bass one especially is awful! It just smoothers music with copious amounts of ill defined bass.


----------



## twister6

chrisgtl said:


> Can anyone tell me what the FLT, HID and Tune menu is?



It is all in the manual included with a device, did you read it?   The W1 and W2 are the same, except W1 does not have Tune presets.


----------



## FooFighter (Mar 26, 2021)

Mr Vicarious said:


> I have Audio Technica ATH-SR9s which are neutral, easy to drive and fairly revealing headphones, and Shure Aonic 4s which are well-balanced IEMs with good imaging and soundstaging abilities.
> 
> Also, what's with those EQ presets on the W2? They're really quite crude. The Bass one especially is awful! It just smoothers music with copious amounts of ill defined bass.


Hmm

ATH Over Ear with 57 Ohm, are you running balanced or unbalanced?
In general I wouldn't use a dongle at all for Over ears, maybe for watching TV only as I am doing with my Qudelix 5k which is a solid performer for that

Shure 4s should be quite easy to drive with 7 Ohms so power is not the bottleneck.
Cannot judge as I never had Shure but if they are very revealing and bright they might pair better with a darker source like Paw S1 if you want to have a dongle.

Equing imho is mostly compromising - after trying I always went back to the default on all dongles I had so far.
Only solid implementations I found from my own experience were Neutron or Uapp, respectively firmware in full size DAC RME ADI2-DAC.

More subtle are the DAC filter settings or "tune" setting (which I suppose if working with tuned DAC filters)  but if you don't like the general tuning those won't rescue you.

BTW I had a similar experience with AK SR25 with my IEMs - too lean, no body and bass and had to return them and this is for sure no bad DAP but just bad synergy with my Andro Golds.

Better return or swap W2 then...


----------



## ClieOS

twister6 said:


> ... The W1 and W2 are the same, except W1 does not have Tune presets.


It is still a bit confusing what 'tune' really does.


----------



## chrisgtl

twister6 said:


> It is all in the manual included with a device, did you read it?   The W1 and W2 are the same, except W1 does not have Tune presets.


Thanks for this. Mine was an open box used product and unfortunately this was not included, hence my question.


----------



## twister6

ClieOS said:


> It is still a bit confusing what 'tune' really does.



Maybe some DSP effects, similar to Lotoo's PMEQ vs ATE presets?  But yeah, it is confusing, in addition to IEM specific sound profiles


----------



## JelStIy

Mr Vicarious said:


> I have Audio Technica ATH-SR9s which are neutral-sounding, easy to drive and fairly revealing headphones, and Shure Aonic 4s which are well-balanced IEMs with good imaging and soundstaging abilities.
> 
> Also, what's with those EQ presets on the W2? They're really quite crude. The Bass one especially is awful! It just smoothers music with copious amounts of ill defined bass.



I agree the EQ presets are terrible. That’s the most disappointing aspect of the device. Fortunately I like the stock tuning.


----------



## chrisgtl

JelStIy said:


> I agree the EQ presets are terrible. That’s the most disappointing aspect of the device. Fortunately I like the stock tuning.


Agreed!!


----------



## ClieOS

twister6 said:


> Maybe some DSP effects, similar to Lotoo's PMEQ vs ATE presets?  But yeah, it is confusing, in addition to IEM specific sound profiles


AT least Lotoo naming make sense (*well, except for 'Dental' which should has been 'Sibilance'). "01" vs "02" really doesn't have meaning on their own.


----------



## thomaspf

Mr Vicarious said:


> I have Audio Technica ATH-SR9s which are neutral-sounding, easy to drive and fairly revealing headphones, and Shure Aonic 4s which are well-balanced IEMs with good imaging and soundstaging abilities.
> 
> Also, what's with those EQ presets on the W2? They're really quite crude. The Bass one especially is awful! It just smoothers music with copious amounts of ill defined bass.This would match


This is similar to my experience on the Focal Utopia which are only slightly treble forward. The ATH-SR9 actually has a rather non neutral tuning 

Audio Technica ATH-SR9

These are bass shy and have significantly exaggerated treble so any analytical DAC will likely be uncomfortable. Few DACs are revealing at the level of the W2 so this might work well for other combinations.


----------



## musicday

I use only " normal " for music and " movie " for YouTube, Netflix, movies.
Very happy with the both presets.


----------



## Mr Vicarious (Mar 26, 2021)

thomaspf said:


> This is similar to my experience on the Focal Utopia which are only slightly treble forward. The ATH-SR9 actually has a rather non neutral tuning
> 
> Audio Technica ATH-SR9
> 
> These are bass shy and have significantly exaggerated treble so any analytical DAC will likely be uncomfortable. Few DACs are revealing at the level of the W2 so this might work well for other combinations.



Here's another frequency graph but from DIY Audio Heaven:





A little different, no?

But to revise my earlier statement about the SR9s being "neutral sounding", I confirm that (after extensive burn-in) SR9s are just a little brighter in treble than your average headphone but that just aids clarity and transparency.

Anyway, my complaint against the W2 wasn't about brightness but about its thin, antiseptic quality which the SR9s fully expose.


----------



## ClieOS

Here are what L&P advertises Tune 1 and 2 (rough translation):

Tune 1: Looser sound for mainstream, vocal based music.
Tune 2: Refined sound for complex music such as classical


----------



## musicday

Since my W2 works with the laptop, I don't use the S1 anymore


----------



## NYanakiev

Personally, I find the W2 to be head and shoulders above the Paw S1. 

I  bought the former and passed on the latter altogether.


----------



## musicday

NYanakiev said:


> Personally, I find the W2 to be head and shoulders above the Paw S1.
> 
> I  bought the former and passed on the latter altogether.


Yes, I've been saying this many times. The W2 is the one to get. If you don't care about power and you need badly MQA decoding get the S1.


----------



## NYanakiev

I still don't get the fuss around MQA. I can listen to MQA tracks through my DX300 and still couldn't care less...


----------



## alsorkin

musicday said:


> Looks nice, trough I would like more protection all over, just similar with the S1 case. Let's see how the final product will look like.
> Thank you for sharing. Definitely now the W2 is getting better overall as a product with a protective case coming soon.


I found that my S1 leather case fits the W2 perfectly. Can be ordered for $25 from Musicteck.


----------



## HiFyAK2020

Mr Vicarious said:


> I have Audio Technica ATH-SR9s which are neutral-sounding, easy to drive and fairly revealing headphones, and Shure Aonic 4s which are well-balanced IEMs with good imaging and soundstaging abilities.
> 
> Also, what's with those EQ presets on the W2? They're really quite crude. The Bass one especially is awful! It just smoothers music with copious amounts of ill defined bass.


Very strange what you write - i can not imagine that this is your experience with it - there is something strange WRONG. Either your dongle has a manufacturing problem or there is something else bizarre going on.
I use the W2 with an Oriolus Traillii and that is a heck of a IEM, meaning every lack of something or short coming of this DAC would be merciless exposed,  and to be honest, to me the W2 sounds like the best possible fit one can imagine. The bass is deep, absolutely precise and all the way up it is just a pleasure to listen to it.
That is, as to what I read here - basically EVERYBODY's judgement too - you are the first and only person that I know who seems to really have an issue with this DAC, hence I can only assume that there is something else going on. I can't speculate about it - so I leave it there as is, but surely and repeat, absolutely surely this is not a hyped up product or any hype train going on for sure.
But if you don't like this DAC you are right to change it - i think you will quickly find a buyer - there are many desperately trying to get one... as is sold out at the moment it seems.


----------



## HiFyAK2020

ClieOS said:


> It is still a bit confusing what 'tune' really does.


Well tune is tuning but how ClieOS say that W1 and W2 are the same ? its first of all really wrong (no need to explain that) but also strange statement altogether with not much meaning.


----------



## HiFyAK2020

JelStIy said:


> I agree the EQ presets are terrible. That’s the most disappointing aspect of the device. Fortunately I like the stock tuning.


NORMAL is the best EQ preset, to me no other ones needed - no need to artificially modify any EQ setting - or otherwise - do it on the source where you can increase 20Hz up down or 125Hz - that is much more useful than fiddling around with this little dongle i think ...


----------



## JelStIy

HiFyAK2020 said:


> NORMAL is the best EQ preset, to me no other ones needed - no need to artificially modify any EQ setting - or otherwise - do it on the source where you can increase 20Hz up down or 125Hz - that is much more useful than fiddling around with this little dongle i think ...


Yes, indeed, doing it precisely on the source is much preferred -- unfortunately I am using Qobuz on an iPhone and no way to EQ on the phone unless I want to pay for Roon (and stay at home at all times so that I can use it).


----------



## musicday

alsorkin said:


> I found that my S1 leather case fits the W2 perfectly. Can be ordered for $25 from Musicteck.


Can you use it while in the case? Some photos please


----------



## ClieOS

HiFyAK2020 said:


> Well tune is tuning but how ClieOS say that W1 and W2 are the same ? its first of all really wrong (no need to explain that) but also strange statement altogether with not much meaning.



I am not really sure what you are talking here. Where did I say W1 and W2 are the same?

Also, referring to the 'tune' function - my previous statement is referring to the (*lack of) technical detail of what 'tune' really does? Is it some kind of DSP effect? PEQ? GEQ? Filters? some combination of EQ and filter? Is it hardware based? is it software based? No real explanation was given by L&P, only what we are supposed to use it for.


----------



## saltyfr0g

musicday said:


> Can you use it while in the case? Some photos please



I have an S1 silicone case so if it also fits the W2 I’m in!!


----------



## musicday

saltyfr0g said:


> I have an S1 silicone case so if it also fits the W2 I’m in!!


Different design, I rather wait for a case made especially for the W2.


----------



## thomaspf

Mr Vicarious said:


> Here's another frequency graph but from DIY Audio Heaven:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Peace, I am just confirming that there is synergy to be had. 

btw. It helps to add the link to the site where the graph was taken from. Here is the text above that graph on DYI Audio heaven  


> The overall sound signature of the* ATH-SR9 *is complex. It has weird sounding mids and is a bit ‘light’ in the bass. The mids are ‘sharp/bright’ and there is a very coarse/grainy and piercing treble up top. Popular recordings sound nasty. It is hard to believe this headphone costs € 500.- (in the US: $450.- ).


----------



## musicday

For the people in UK  not sure how well this works,but can offer protection while not in use.:

https://www.audioconcierge.co.uk/portfolio/lotoo-paw-s1-leather-case/


----------



## kimvictor

I just got the W1, and the audio kept on cutting out. Thankfully, it was a driver issue and rolling back the driver(which Windows automatically updated) fixed the issues for me. So far so good, better than the HUD100 I've been using. I've been using them with the IER-M7 via balanced out or hooked to an Asgard 3 to drive the HD800. I figured that since max volume output(SE) is around 2Vrm and the output is clean enough, I could probably use it to replace the internal DAC of the Asgard 3. Anyhow, I'll report back if any one's interested.


----------



## HiFyAK2020

ClieOS said:


> I am not really sure what you are talking here. Where did I say W1 and W2 are the same?
> 
> Also, referring to the 'tune' function - my previous statement is referring to the (*lack of) technical detail of what 'tune' really does? Is it some kind of DSP effect? PEQ? GEQ? Filters? some combination of EQ and filter? Is it hardware based? is it software based? No real explanation was given by L&P, only what we are supposed to use it for.


Well my first point was a joke - I too have still not yet understood what this "tune" is for - and I can't hear much difference or at least not decide which one is "better" (whatever that means). The W1 to W2 is the same is actually not your comment but you replied to a comment of somebody who stated that, sorry for that mishap.
Anyway W1 and W2 are absolutely NOT THE SAME even though their size is identical. But this is so clear that W1 is a single DAC and W2 is a dual DAC - so that I would assume the whole world knows that buy now. They also sound differently (slightly though).


----------



## Scuba Devils

My case! Actually a convenient slot beside my DAP to store the W2 when not in use. Great find on AliExpress, storage on the top for 2 IEMs.


----------



## thomaspf

kimvictor said:


> I just got the W1, and the audio kept on cutting out. Thankfully, it was a driver issue and rolling back the driver(which Windows automatically updated) fixed the issues for me. So far so good, better than the HUD100 I've been using. I've been using them with the IER-M7 via balanced out or hooked to an Asgard 3 to drive the HD800. I figured that since max volume output(SE) is around 2Vrm and the output is clean enough, I could probably use it to replace the internal DAC of the Asgard 3. Anyhow, I'll report back if any one's interested.


I'd love to hear about your experience on the HD800.


----------



## jeffhawke

Scuba Devils said:


> My case! Actually a convenient slot beside my DAP to store the W2 when not in use. Great find on AliExpress, storage on the top for 2 IEMs.


Nice! Can you provide a link please?


----------



## alsorkin

musicday said:


> For the people in UK  not sure how well this works,but can offer protection while not in use.:
> 
> https://www.audioconcierge.co.uk/portfolio/lotoo-paw-s1-leather-case/


Yes not designed for use in the case but could with right angle plug and volume controlled by sourse device.


----------



## Scuba Devils

jeffhawke said:


> Nice! Can you provide a link please?



This links to their various Sony options but I've seen others in the same store. 

https://a.aliexpress.com/_mOEdhaP


----------



## twister6

HiFyAK2020 said:


> Well my first point was a joke - I too have still not yet understood what this "tune" is for - and I can't hear much difference or at least not decide which one is "better" (whatever that means). The W1 to W2 is the same is actually not your comment but you replied to a comment of somebody who stated that, sorry for that mishap.
> Anyway W1 and W2 are absolutely NOT THE SAME even though their size is identical. But this is so clear that W1 is a single DAC and W2 is a dual DAC - so that I would assume the whole world knows that buy now. They also sound differently (slightly though).



The quote about W1 and W2 being the same except for Tune option (W1 doesn't have Tune setting) was in reference to their Setting menu. It was my post which you marked as "Liked" and then attacked ClieOS when he quoted it lol!


----------



## jeffhawke

Scuba Devils said:


> This links to their various Sony options but I've seen others in the same store.
> 
> https://a.aliexpress.com/_mOEdhaP


Purchased, thank you! The size of the NW-WM1Z is almost exactly the same as my LPGT, so perfect fit.


----------



## musicday

alsorkin said:


> Yes not designed for use in the case but could with right angle plug and volume controlled by sourse device.


We were told the silicone case for the W2 will be available in 2 days in Ali,. let's see how that works, otherwise I will buy the leather one made for the S1.


----------



## Mr Vicarious (Mar 26, 2021)

thomaspf said:


> Peace, I am just confirming that there is synergy to be had.
> 
> btw. It helps to add the link to the site where the graph was taken from. Here is the text above that graph on DYI Audio heaven


Fully agree with you about the synergy, there ain't any between the SR9 and W2 for sure. The Hip DAC, on the other hand, sings with the SR9s - better than many more expensive DAC headphone amp combinations I've tried with them.

As for the SR9 itself, it has had some mixed reviews - some, like me, think they're really special closed back headphones and others just don't get along with them. Initially, they did sound too bright and, as the reviewer you quoted mentioned, sounded coarse, but after 80 hours burn-in/use they settled down nicely to reveal what they're truly capable of. I recently had a pair of Audeze LCD-1 headphones but sold them because, despite being very fine headphones and genuinely very neutral sounding  - frequency graphs show them to be ruler flat - the SR9s were more transparent, had better detail and clarity and even more surprisingly, had better soundstaging ability. Moral of the story: Frequency graphs can tell you only so much about what a headphone will sound like and whether you'll actually like them or not.


----------



## FooFighter (Mar 26, 2021)

anyone tried to hook up some mini DAP such as Shanling M0 using its bidirectional USB-port?
Could possibly be an ultra-mobile combo plus provide bluetooth receiver functionality to W2?


----------



## kimvictor

thomaspf said:


> I'd love to hear about your experience on the HD800.


Sure thing. I'd say that the W1 actually drives the HD800 fairly(I only have single ended cables for the HD800, so I can't speak for the balanced output). With Tidal(force volume) and high gain, 75-85% volume is enough to drive the HD800. I'd consider anything over 90% too loud. 

However, I feel that compared to a bigger desktop amp, there is lacking impact on the lower end and the sound stage feels a little cramped. The upper range also feels a little harsher than usual. The HD800 doesn't really pair too well with analytical and dry sounding source, and W1 is analytical. IER-M7, which is a rather dark sounding IEM, pairs wonderfully though.

So unless you're the type of person that cranks their volume up super high, W1 provides ample volume, but I'd argue that they aren't quite the best match for the HD800. If anything, Asgard 3's internal DAC, which performs worse on paper, actually sounds more pleasant than the W1.

I've only had the W1 for a day, but I'll let you know if my impressions change.


----------



## RPKwan

HiFyAK2020 said:


> Very strange what you write - i can not imagine that this is your experience with it - there is something strange WRONG. Either your dongle has a manufacturing problem or there is something else bizarre going on.
> I use the W2 with an Oriolus Traillii and that is a heck of a IEM, meaning every lack of something or short coming of this DAC would be merciless exposed,  and to be honest, to me the W2 sounds like the best possible fit one can imagine. The bass is deep, absolutely precise and all the way up it is just a pleasure to listen to it.
> That is, as to what I read here - basically EVERYBODY's judgement too - you are the first and only person that I know who seems to really have an issue with this DAC, hence I can only assume that there is something else going on. I can't speculate about it - so I leave it there as is, but surely and repeat, absolutely surely this is not a hyped up product or any hype train going on for sure.
> But if you don't like this DAC you are right to change it - i think you will quickly find a buyer - there are many desperately trying to get one... as is sold out at the moment it seems.


I have the Trailli as well and find you need a powerful source to really make it shine. Are you saying the W2 is powerful enough? I normally pair with LP6TI and still feel it can use more power.


----------



## bluestorm1992

RPKwan said:


> I have the Trailli as well and find you need a powerful source to really make it shine. Are you saying the W2 is powerful enough? I normally pair with LP6TI and still feel it can use more power.


If that is the case, what you need is a true powerhouse Cayin C9. My own experience is that the bird really sings with C9.


----------



## twister6

RPKwan said:


> I have the Trailli as well and find you need a powerful source to really make it shine. Are you saying the W2 is powerful enough? I normally pair with LP6TI and still feel it can use more power.



Maybe you just prefer the pair up synergy of Traillii with LP6 Ti   From my personal experience, Traillii sounds great with any source I tried, from my 2+ year old Galaxy smartphone directly or with W2 (which btw a fantastic pair up) to using any other higher end dap from DX300, R8, LPGT, SP2000, P6 Pro and also C9 on top of that.


----------



## RPKwan

twister6 said:


> Maybe you just prefer the pair up synergy of Traillii with LP6 Ti   From my personal experience, Traillii sounds great with any source I tried, from my 2+ year old Galaxy smartphone directly or with W2 (which btw a fantastic pair up) to using any other higher end dap from DX300, R8, LPGT, SP2000, P6 Pro and also C9 on top of that.


I've just posted in another thread using the H1 and X10TII so the Trailli is not married to the LP6TI. I find it has better clarity and a different tonality with the QA361 which for some genres is even better. Have considered the C9 but it's a bit bigger than I'd like. Looking for a portable solution ie. W2 but apparently sold out.


----------



## LucasKA

Hello I had been following this thread for awhile now, how does the W2 compare to the sound of Chord Mojo? @rocketron ? I love the sound of the Mojo but its not really portable, so want to see if the W2 is on par with the audio quality? Or Would you say W2 had already exceed the quality of E1DA or Dragonfly Quest?

Thank you for your time


----------



## musicday

Waiting for the silicone case for the W2, so I can take it anywhere with me in my pocket.


----------



## rocketron

Hi LucasKA 
The mojo has more body and a fuller lower end. The W2 has a slightly rolled off treble but still a good sense of space.
W2 has a higher stage height but slightly less width. 
Mojo better at driving headphones.
There both very similar in the mids .

I would suggest trying a W2 if your only pairing with efficient iems.
You will drain your phone battery driving headphones.
Yes more inputs on Mojo and no software to deal with.

I sold my W2 to another member on this Thread and he also has a Mojo.

Hope this helps a bit.
This is just my view of course every ones view will be different.

as always try before you buy if you can???
I have said before these are amazing times in as much as you can get stunning sounding gear that is so small.

I can’t wait to see what else will be available this year.👍


----------



## FooFighter (Mar 27, 2021)

FooFighter said:


> anyone tried to hook up some mini DAP such as Shanling M0 using its bidirectional USB-port?
> Could possibly be an ultra-mobile combo plus provide bluetooth receiver functionality to W2?


Have ordered a Shanling Q1 actually to provide LDAC receiver feature to my DX220 Max.
Will report how it will work connecting W2 via USB C and playing from Micro SD and Bluetooth source...


----------



## NYanakiev

rocketron said:


> Hi LucasKA
> The mojo has more body and a fuller lower end. The W2 has a slightly rolled off treble but still a good sense of space.
> W2 has a higher stage height but slightly less width.
> Mojo better at driving headphones.
> ...


I am the buyer of @rocketron 's W2. Far more convenient to use than just Mojo alone connected to my phone. 
Probably why I never ever use Mojo on its own but rather use it with Poly. 

The W2 is pretty darn good for its size- I am surprised it can even drive my Obravo Ra 21 C-Cu sufficiently well. 
I very much prefer the convenience and not having to worry about someone nicking my Astell&Kern SP2000 when out and about.


----------



## F700 (Mar 27, 2021)

RPKwan said:


> I've just posted in another thread using the H1 and X10TII so the Trailli is not married to the LP6TI. I find it has better clarity and a different tonality with the QA361 which for some genres is even better. Have considered the C9 but it's a bit bigger than I'd like. Looking for a portable solution ie. W2 but apparently sold out.


Next batch scheduled beginning of April according to Musicteck


----------



## W1ll1eTheP1mp

thomaspf said:


> Peace, I am just confirming that there is synergy to be had.
> 
> btw. It helps to add the link to the site where the graph was taken from. Here is the text above that graph on DYI Audio heaven


Oouuch!


----------



## musicday

Daredevil on Netflix didn't sound so impressive with the S1 as it does with the W2, the bass go deeper and the W2 can extract lots and lots of micro details, you never knew were there in the audio track


----------



## FooFighter (Mar 27, 2021)

Looking at some of the previous posts, while some may feel uncomfortable and others may get some popcorn, lean back and watch the thread further, I find it helpful to also get negative feedback about a product even in its "fanboy"-thread.
I am sure there are good and bad synergies with W2 as there are for other players too and I also don't like it with all of my gear.
But once the synergy is working as with my Andromeda Golds its awesome.
If I got this combo first one year ago I might not have invested into TOTL DAP setup and stayed happy for a while (though I am meanwhile caught in this rabbit whole game I am afraid)
Reading about high end IEMs like Traillii I am dreaming of a minimum high-fidelity setup one day in the future with a minimum footprint and got rid of all my other gear but that's still too expensive in my current situation 
For now I am looking forward to testing this awesome device with a low footprint digital transport like my ordered Shanling Q1...


----------



## Niyologist

I paired my old Hifiman Edition S with the W2. Sounds better than ever now.


----------



## HiFyAK2020

RPKwan said:


> I have the Trailli as well and find you need a powerful source to really make it shine. Are you saying the W2 is powerful enough? I normally pair with LP6TI and still feel it can use more power.


good question - well my Smartphone runs at 80% and the W2 is set to 75% volume - but then I really have as much power as I can accept. Beyond that it would eventually do damage to the ears in the mid-term. So although I always like to use equipment to let's say max 50% and here have to go at least 2/3 of the max - increasing the W2 volume to 80% like on the Smartphone (I use independent Volume settings) would be beyond what my ears could tolerate. 
For a really softly recorded album I may have to set the W2 to 77%, but then again - that is the max of what my ear can deal with - so there is sufficient margin and room for driving the Traillii well. BUT I repeat again - the stock earbuds lack good fit and the bird sounds not only a bit compressed but has also less drive - puttting Spinfit or other brand that closes the ear well - brings more bass, more clarity and more volume to the bird. Hope that helps


----------



## HiFyAK2020

rocketron said:


> Hi LucasKA
> The mojo has more body and a fuller lower end. The W2 has a slightly rolled off treble but still a good sense of space.
> W2 has a higher stage height but slightly less width.
> Mojo better at driving headphones.
> ...


For an IEM the W2 is powerful enough but can one really expect this little dongle to drive a full headphone ? That sounds a bit far fetched to me to think that this is possible, but even if - for sure the headphone will drag a lot of power from the phone - but that is not the fault of the dongle - with my IEM i lose 3% power after listening 1.5 hours music - so that is almost negligible ....


----------



## musicday

bluestorm1992 said:


> I got these few design pics. Actual products will be ready in a couple of days.


Hello,.any more news about the silicone case for the W2? Me and everyone else are waiting for the release 😌🥺.


----------



## bluestorm1992

musicday said:


> Hello,.any more news about the silicone case for the W2? Me and everyone else are waiting for the release 😌🥺.


Not yet... will post here as soon as I hear from them.


----------



## HiFiHawaii808 (Mar 27, 2021)

I just got my W2 today.   I just spent 1.5 hours doing some A/B/C/D testing using my EE Odin as the earphones, iPhone and Tidal as my source and I compared Lotoo PAW S1, LPW2, Chord Mojo and Chord Hugo 2.     To me, the sound signature is so obvious that I don't need to do much more testing.  I know where it fits.

The LP W2 is a direct upgrade to the Lotoo PAW S1.   It has a very similar transparent sound signature, but it just does it better all around.   Whereas the S1 sounds boomy across the frequency response spectrum at times, the W2 is very tight and clean.   The difference is bigger than the difference between the DragonFly Red and DragonFly Cobalt.    You need a good ear to hear the difference between the Red and Cobalt.   Anyone can hear the difference between the S1 and W2.   I forgot to bring the DragonFly Red with me, so I can't compare it, but I prefer the S1 to the DragonFly Red.

To me, the LPW2 is comparable in quality to the Chord Mojo for driving IEMs.   I only brought my ZMF VC with me on this trip, so I will test the driving power of the W2 for high impedance full headphones with it.   I would be surprised if it did very well especially given the earlier description of the W2 and HD800.   My guess is the Chord Mojo will have the power advantage as it can drive the VC.

The big difference between the Chord Mojo and the LP W2 is sound signature.   The Chord Mojo has a warm signature whereas the W2 has a much more transparent signature.    Depending on the IEM you are pairing it with, one or the other will likely sound better.   To me, the Chord Mojo did better on tracks that had more of bass emphasis given its warm sound signature.   The W2 did better with Classical and acoustic music.  Anything that favors sound stage and transparency.

It was a complete knock out with the W2 vs. the Chord Hugo 2.   The H2 was better in almost every way especially with respect to resolution; and detail and clarity.

More later as I get more ear time with it.  But, this evaluation was very straight forward to me.  I don't expect my opinion to change much.   I look forward to pairing it with the Hugo 2 and C9 to see how far this dongle can go.


----------



## HiFiHawaii808 (Mar 27, 2021)

I just spent the last hour A/B testing the LPW2 to my Hiby R6 2020.    The LPW2 is better.    It has better treble response as classical music has more airiness.   The bass is tighter for modern pop music.  And, the instrument separation and resolution are superior.   Fortunately, I always intended to pair my R6 with my Hugo 2 and/or C9.  I bought it mostly for its Application and Android 9 support.    This would have shocked me if I didn't hear from others that the W2 outperformed their midfi DAPs.    I would be interested in hearing a comparison of the R8 to the W2.   This Dongle is a winner and makes the iPhone relevant again for audio.    Oh.  I forgot to mention that I hate the lightning cable.  They should have at least made them black.   Whoever made the decision to include white cables had a brain fart that day.  I am definitely replacing those cables.


----------



## saltyfr0g

HiFiHawaii808 said:


> I just spent the last hour A/B testing the LPW2 to my Hiby R6 2020.    The LPW2 is better.    It has better treble response as classical music has more airiness.   The bass is tighter for modern pop music.  And, the instrument separation and resolution are superior.   Fortunately, I always intended to pair my R6 with my Hugo 2 and/or C9.  I bought it mostly for its Application and Android 9 support.    This would have shocked me if I didn't hear from others that the W2 outperformed their midfi DAPs.    I would be interested in hearing a comparison of the R8 to the W2.   This Dongle is a winner and makes the iPhone relevant again for audio.    Oh.  I forgot to mention that I hate the lightning cable.  They should have at least made them black.   Whoever made the decision to include white cables had a brain fart that day.  I am definitely replacing those cables.



Same here. That white cable is part of the reason I haven’t bought a W2 yet, that and it not having a silicone or leather cover yet. I use the S1 with my iPhone so I can’t wait to try out the W2.


----------



## RPKwan

HiFyAK2020 said:


> good question - well my Smartphone runs at 80% and the W2 is set to 75% volume - but then I really have as much power as I can accept. Beyond that it would eventually do damage to the ears in the mid-term. So although I always like to use equipment to let's say max 50% and here have to go at least 2/3 of the max - increasing the W2 volume to 80% like on the Smartphone (I use independent Volume settings) would be beyond what my ears could tolerate.
> For a really softly recorded album I may have to set the W2 to 77%, but then again - that is the max of what my ear can deal with - so there is sufficient margin and room for driving the Traillii well. BUT I repeat again - the stock earbuds lack good fit and the bird sounds not only a bit compressed but has also less drive - puttting Spinfit or other brand that closes the ear well - brings more bass, more clarity and more volume to the bird. Hope that helps


Understand. I'm not just talking about volume, as we all know you can drive most IEMs by turning the volume up to max. I just find that more powerful DAPS and amps are able to really push the dynamic range of the Trailli, more layers and nuances. For example, I tried the QLS QA390 and immediately it was apparent that the Trailli is hitting peak potential with the volume very low. Obviously W2 is not the same as a transportable. If the conclusion is for it's size the W2 is one of the better dongles that can do the Trailli justice then so be it.


----------



## thomaspf

kimvictor said:


> Sure thing. I'd say that the W1 actually drives the HD800 fairly(I only have single ended cables for the HD800, so I can't speak for the balanced output). With Tidal(force volume) and high gain, 75-85% volume is enough to drive the HD800. I'd consider anything over 90% too loud.
> 
> However, I feel that compared to a bigger desktop amp, there is lacking impact on the lower end and the sound stage feels a little cramped. The upper range also feels a little harsher than usual. The HD800 doesn't really pair too well with analytical and dry sounding source, and W1 is analytical. IER-M7, which is a rather dark sounding IEM, pairs wonderfully though.
> 
> ...


Thank you for the detailed impressions. So really no surprises given the sound signature of the original HD800. I have a similar impression with the Focal Utopia which are also a bit trebble hot. With the W2 that is a bit too much. I have all my phones with balanced cables and there is no lack of control or bass drive I can detect compared to my desktop gear.


----------



## thomaspf

HiFiHawaii808 said:


> I just got my W2 today.   I just spent 1.5 hours doing some A/B/C/D testing using my EE Odin as the earphones, iPhone and Tidal as my source and I compared Lotoo PAW S1, LPW2, Chord Mojo and Chord Hugo 2.     To me, the sound signature is so obvious that I don't need to do much more testing.  I know where it fits.
> 
> The LP W2 is a direct upgrade to the Lotoo PAW S1.   It has a very similar transparent sound signature, but it just does it better all around.   Whereas the S1 sounds boomy across the frequency response spectrum at times, the W2 is very tight and clean.   The difference is bigger than the difference between the DragonFly Red and DragonFly Cobalt.    You need a good ear to hear the difference between the Red and Cobalt.   Anyone can hear the difference between the S1 and W2.   I forgot to bring the DragonFly Red with me, so I can't compare it, but I prefer the S1 to the DragonFly Red.
> 
> ...


Are you doing the comparison with the Hugo 2 with the unbalanced outputs? I bought the Hugo 2 as a complement to my Focal Utopia and that combo works very well since the Hugo 2 is a bit on the warmer side. However, I could not say the Hugo is more resolving compared to driving the Focals balanced from the W2. For me the resolution  on the W2 is a bit too much in that combination . But then the Focals are also easy to drive.


----------



## HiFiHawaii808 (Mar 28, 2021)

thomaspf said:


> Are you doing the comparison with the Hugo 2 with the unbalanced outputs? I bought the Hugo 2 as a complement to my Focal Utopia and that combo works very well since the Hugo 2 is a bit on the warmer side. However, I could not say the Hugo is more resolving compared to driving the Focals balanced from the W2. For me the resolution  on the W2 is a bit too much in that combination . But then the Focals are also easy to drive.


Good question.  I was using single ended cables on both Hugo 2 and W2 for all listening to keep it apples to apples.   Over the last hour, I switched to balanced and I am shocked at the difference in quality now.   At first, I thought it was the cable.   But then I got my Monarchs out which has a 2.5mm balanced cable with adapters for 3.5mm SE and 4.4mm Balanced and the sound is even more unbelievable than before.    The sound stage opened up and became more 3D and the clarity and detail increased dramatically as well.    I have a balanced and single ended cable for my Z1Rs.  I am going to try that out next.

Edited to note.   I have my ZMF Verite Closed with 4-pin XLR and a 4.4mm termination with me.  I just had to try it out with the W2.    With my iPhone, it could handle everything I threw at it except for songs with a lot of sub bass.   I have it on high gain and running at about 60-65%.    This is a bit higher than I typically like because that is the point that I start getting significant distortion.    The VC are very picky about what drives them and are usually best with tube amps.   When listening on my iPhone, I decided I needed EQ.  So, I connected it to my laptop and EQed the VC to Harman and the sound is phenomenal.   The only thing the W2 can't do is delivery huge sub bass.   I created a 100hz bass shelf and even if I cranked it up to 15db, it wouldn't rumble like I can get the Hugo 2 to do.   I am shocked that this little dongle can drive the ZMF as well as it does.  My Hiby R6 2020 definitely can't do it.   This is one helluva dongle.

Second edit:  I had a problem with my EQ profile.  I fixed it, but the result is similar.   I get more sub bass, but I can't get the full sub bass rumble with the VC.    But, this sound should satisfy anyone except the most ardent bass heads.    Also, when EQ, I have to increase the gain to close to 75% which is a bit beyond my comfort zone for low headroom


----------



## Pasopati (Mar 28, 2021)

Noob question, does the systemwide eq / autoeq / wavelet on my android phone works if i use external dac / dongle like l&p w1/w2 ? Thanks


----------



## vanez1985

Pasopati said:


> Noob question, does the systemwide eq / autoeq / wavelet on my android phone works if i use external dac / dongle like l&p w1/w2 ? Thanks


Can't check with W2 yet but wavelet works only with mid-fi on my non-rooted phone + S1: e.g. YouTube Music but not Tidal or UAPP. Uninstalled it for that reason


----------



## Pasopati

vanez1985 said:


> Can't check with W2 yet but wavelet works only with mid-fi on my non-rooted phone + S1: e.g. YouTube Music but not Tidal or UAPP. Uninstalled it for that reason


I suspect that when you use youtubemusic, its phone's dac doing the job. So the s1 only act as a converter from usb c to 3.5/4.4


----------



## HiFiHawaii808 (Mar 28, 2021)

vanez1985 said:


> Can't check with W2 yet but wavelet works only with mid-fi on my non-rooted phone + S1: e.g. YouTube Music but not Tidal or UAPP. Uninstalled it for that reason


I don't think so.   I think Wavelet only works with a directly connected headphone.  When I tried it with line out to my Hugo 2, it stopped working.     I need to try it again using a headphone jack instead of coax.    In general, Wavelet doesn't work if a headphone is not connected to it though.   You can tell because it stops presenting headphone options if no headphone is connected.    I'll have to do some more testing to see if I can get it to work with line out or preamp out.    I would like to test the Hiby R6 2020 line out to W2 running wavelet to EQ my ZMF headphones.   That would be something.


----------



## HiFiHawaii808

saltyfr0g said:


> Same here. That white cable is part of the reason I haven’t bought a W2 yet, that and it not having a silicone or leather cover yet. I use the S1 with my iPhone so I can’t wait to try out the W2.


Buy it and work around the cables.  This product is a game changer.


----------



## bluestorm1992

HiFiHawaii808 said:


> Buy it and work around the cables.  This product is a game changer.


Glad that you are enjoying it a lot.


----------



## musicday

For the ones that complain about the cable of the W2 being white. Just get a permanent marker black colour and make it black. I will do that with mine this evening.


----------



## HiFiHawaii808 (Mar 28, 2021)

Can anyone else confirm or reject the idea that they are hearing a significant difference in balanced vs non-balanced mode with the W2?     I have a BTR5 and Lotoo PAW S1 and they both have single end vs balanced outputs and the only difference I've heard before is more gain.    I think I am hearing more than that with the W2.   I want to make sure my mind isn't playing tricks on me.   I can hear the difference when changing the adapters on my Thieaudio Monarchs from 3.5mm SE to 4.4mm balanced.   And, I heard the difference when I swapped cables between my UM 3DT which has a 3.5mm SE cable and my Blessing 2 Dusk IEM which is using a 2.5mm balanced cable from the UM Mest Mini.   The same effect happened when I rolled those cables.    I am going to try it next with Z1R to see if I am crazy or this is real.


----------



## FooFighter (Mar 28, 2021)

HiFiHawaii808 said:


> Can anyone else confirm or reject the idea that they are hearing a significant difference in balanced vs non-balanced mode with the W2?     I have a BTR5 and Lotoo PAW S1 and they both have single end vs balanced outputs and the only difference I've heard before is more gain.    I think I am hearing more than that with the W2.   I want to make sure my mind isn't playing tricks on me.   I can hear the difference when changing the adapters on my Thieaudio Monarchs from 3.5mm SE to 4.4mm balanced.   And, I heard the difference when I swapped cables between my UM 3DT which has a 3.5mm SE cable and my Blessing 2 Dusk IEM which is using a 2.5mm balanced cable.   The same effect happened when I rolled those cables.    I am going to try it next with Z1R to see if I am crazy or this is real.


I asked myself this question several times with all players I had with both types, meanwhile I am on balanced only on all of my headphones.
Besides more gain it could also be a different DAC/amp implementation as also for others DAPs and dongles.
Many are using dual dacs only with balanced out.
Could be the same with W2 but am not sure.
On my DX220 Max there is certainly a difference between the balanced and unbalanced ports besides gain.
My Denons are more laid back and relaxed vs more forward and energetic on balanced out.
Besides ports also different cables could play a role like stock unbalanced copper vs newly bought balanced silver as well as different outout impedances.
The results may differ by how the different IEMs / phones react on those changed conditions.
E.g I can tell you easily a difference in frequency response when in/decreasing output impedance only by 0,2 Ohm using my Andro Golds... 
I have to confess I haven't tried unbalanced yet with W2


----------



## HiFiHawaii808 (Mar 29, 2021)

FooFighter said:


> I asked myself this question several times with all players I had with both types, meanwhile I am on balanced only on all of my headphones.
> Besides more gain it could also be a different DAC/amp implementation as also for others DAPs and dongles.
> Many are using dual dacs only with balanced out.
> Could be the same with W2 but am not sure.
> ...


I cable rolled with my Z1Rs.   Single end cable is PW Audio Anniversary no 10 (8 wire).    Balanced is Advanced AcousticWerkes Thera - Symphonym (8 core).     I don't hear much difference between these 2 cables.    I am thinking the difference must be in the quality of the standard cable with that came with the UM 3DT and the UM Mest Mini cable I use on my Dusks.

The sound driving the Z1Rs is fantastic.   The bass and rumble is really deep and satisfying.

edited to note.    I got out the Hugo 2 late this evening.   Paired it up with the Z1Rs.   I can reconfirm that the Hugo 2 blows the W2 out of the water.


----------



## NYanakiev

Super disappointed.
W2 sounds great with my Thummim but is utterly useless for on the go use.

Playback keeps getting interrupted, presumably because of a poor cable connection. 

Anyone else getting this with their iPhone?


----------



## chrisgtl (Mar 28, 2021)

NYanakiev said:


> Super disappointed.
> W2 sounds great with my Thummim but is utterly useless for on the go use.
> 
> Playback keeps getting interrupted, presumably because of a poor cable connection.
> ...


Is that with the stock W2 cable? Not had any issues with mine but I'm Android so using USB-C to USB-C.

https://www.amazon.co.uk/mytysun-Lightning-Charging-Certified-0-13M-Compatible-Black/dp/B08NJVXYVN/ref=sr_1_18?crid=3DL4316SYBYTD&dchild=1&keywords=usb+c+to+lightning+cable&qid=1616954818&s=electronics&sprefix=usb+c+to+li,electronics,246&sr=1-18

Glad to see another UK'er with Thummim/W2 combo. Had a migrain since Friday evening so only just got back on the music boat. My ZX507 sold pretty much instantly so money in the pocket too. That never happens to me. haha


----------



## FooFighter

NYanakiev said:


> Super disappointed.
> W2 sounds great with my Thummim but is utterly useless for on the go use.
> 
> Playback keeps getting interrupted, presumably because of a poor cable connection.
> ...


I got interruptions while playing Tidal on Macbook by only slightly touching the cable, not so much with IPhone though I remember there were complaints from other users.
I have ordered different cable at Aliexpress:
https://m.de.aliexpress.com/item/1005001777026395.html

This cable was also praised:
https://penonaudio.com/audio-cable/...lver-plated-cable.html?sort=p.price&order=ASC


----------



## bluestorm1992

Yeah I will get that DD Hifi iPhone adapter in a couple of days or so. Will report back about its connectivity with iPhone.


----------



## HiFyAK2020

HiFiHawaii808 said:


> I just got my W2 today.   I just spent 1.5 hours doing some A/B/C/D testing using my EE Odin as the earphones, iPhone and Tidal as my source and I compared Lotoo PAW S1, LPW2, Chord Mojo and Chord Hugo 2.     To me, the sound signature is so obvious that I don't need to do much more testing.  I know where it fits.
> 
> The LP W2 is a direct upgrade to the Lotoo PAW S1.   It has a very similar transparent sound signature, but it just does it better all around.   Whereas the S1 sounds boomy across the frequency response spectrum at times, the W2 is very tight and clean.   The difference is bigger than the difference between the DragonFly Red and DragonFly Cobalt.    You need a good ear to hear the difference between the Red and Cobalt.   Anyone can hear the difference between the S1 and W2.   I forgot to bring the DragonFly Red with me, so I can't compare it, but I prefer the S1 to the DragonFly Red.
> 
> ...


Phantastic - so you mean that a 260 Euro L&P W2 DAC can be not far away from a 2.300 Euro Chord Hugo 2. That means for a10 times less expensive device to sacrifice how much of sound quality ? 
I use a W2 and think it is as much as anyone needs for great jazz and classical music - but then stepping up to such a device you compare it with requires a bit more good arguments....
It kind of gives me the feeling that L&P developed something rather outstanding in terms of value/price performace.


----------



## NYanakiev

No issues with my S21 Ultra so must be the cable. I wouldn't say that the W2 is nearly in the same league as the Hugo 2


----------



## HiFiHawaii808

NYanakiev said:


> Super disappointed.
> W2 sounds great with my Thummim but is utterly useless for on the go use.
> 
> Playback keeps getting interrupted, presumably because of a poor cable connection.
> ...


Yes.  I am having that problem now.   Losing connectivity.    The cable that comes with the W2 sucks.   The Lotoo is a little better.  But, it has problems, too.


----------



## HiFiHawaii808

HiFyAK2020 said:


> Phantastic - so you mean that a 260 Euro L&P W2 DAC can be not far away from a 2.300 Euro Chord Hugo 2. That means for a10 times less expensive device to sacrifice how much of sound quality ?
> I use a W2 and think it is as much as anyone needs for great jazz and classical music - but then stepping up to such a device you compare it with requires a bit more good arguments....
> It kind of gives me the feeling that L&P developed something rather outstanding in terms of value/price performace.


Did you read what I wrote?  I said the Hugo 2 was better in every way than the W2.    Someone commented that their Utopias use with the W2 using balanced output and experiencing too much resolution.    That wasn't me.      I can't compare the Hugo 2 to the W2 with balanced output since the Hugo 2 is only single ended.     

I did say that the sound quality from the W2 was superior to my Hiby R6 2020, but it has applications features which is what I use it for.


----------



## Scuba Devils

I replaced the cable straight away, couldn't be dealing with a white cable on a black device! No connection issues on my S20 or Mac... well except for not being used to having a dongle connected to my phone, picking it up and the W20 went flying across the room, no damage thankfully!


----------



## vanez1985

HiFiHawaii808 said:


> Yes.  I am having that problem now.   Losing connectivity.    The cable that comes with the W2 sucks.   The Lotoo is a little better.  But, it has problems, too.


One from Lotoo S1 (Type C to Type C) is also a mess, very poor connection with interruptions after the slightest movement. Gonna order Fiio LT-TC1 to fix that as there are numerous positive reviews from other S1 owners.


----------



## FooFighter

Scuba Devils said:


> I replaced the cable straight away, couldn't be dealing with a white cable on a black device! No connection issues on my S20 or Mac... well except for not being used to having a dongle connected to my phone, picking it up and the W20 went flying across the room, no damage thankfully!


oh my, I can imagine that scene - thank god it stayed intact.
Though from physics point of view a smaller mass will also mean smaller impact, so that can even be an advantage compared to some full size DAPs 

I have just replaced the white USB-C cable against the one from my Qudelix 5k and since then no connection issues anymore on my Macbook...


----------



## Scuba Devils

FooFighter said:


> oh my, I can imagine that scene - thank god it stayed intact.
> Though from physics point of view a smaller mass will also mean smaller impact, so that can even be an advantage compared to some full size DAPs
> 
> I have just replaced the white USB-C cable against the one from my Qudelix 5k and since then no connection issues anymore on my Macbook...



Yes indeed, a nervous scramble to pick it up and test! Landed on a wooden floor but as you say, very light so figured it would be OK. A case would definitely be good for a bit more safety and scratches etc over time.


----------



## rwelles

chrisgtl said:


> Is that with the stock W2 cable? Not had any issues with mine but I'm Android so using USB-C to USB-C.
> 
> https://www.amazon.co.uk/mytysun-Lightning-Charging-Certified-0-13M-Compatible-Black/dp/B08NJVXYVN/ref=sr_1_18?crid=3DL4316SYBYTD&dchild=1&keywords=usb+c+to+lightning+cable&qid=1616954818&s=electronics&sprefix=usb+c+to+li,electronics,246&sr=1-18
> 
> Glad to see another UK'er with Thummim/W2 combo. Had a migrain since Friday evening so only just got back on the music boat. My ZX507 sold pretty much instantly so money in the pocket too. That never happens to me. haha


I really like the looks of that cable!! Unfortunately, it's not available from amazon in the States.   Anything worth considering here across the pond??


----------



## FooFighter

rwelles said:


> I really like the looks of that cable!! Unfortunately, it's not available from amazon in the States.   Anything worth considering here across the pond??


look at my last post
    Mar 28, 2021 at 8:13 PM       
Penaudio is US, isn't it?


----------



## rwelles

FooFighter said:


> look at my last post
> Mar 28, 2021 at 8:13 PM
> Penaudio is US, isn't it?


I don’t think so.


----------



## FooFighter

rwelles said:


> I don’t think so.


Yep, seems to be from Hong Kong as far as I could decipher...
Sorry, this was my closest guess.
I ordered 1st link in Aliexpress, hopefully getting it not too late...


----------



## 0RF30 (Mar 28, 2021)

Pasopati said:


> Noob question, does the systemwide eq / autoeq / wavelet on my android phone works if i use external dac / dongle like l&p w1/w2 ? Thanks



Wavelet is working fine with W1 (or any android compatible DAC as far as I know). You just have to not allow any app to use your DAC in exclusive mode when you connect it (like UAPP), so your DAC will work system wide using wavelet, like your 3.5 output, shared. If you have automated an app to use your DAC at connection, you may have to cancel it in app info -> cancel defaut app or something like that (not sure of the exact thing in English). Note that wavelet won't work with some non broadcasting apps (like Soundcloud). Oh and there are 2 modes (legacy ticked or unticked if I'm correct), you may have to try both to find which one works with your phone.

If you want a simple headphone choosing EQ like wavelet in an exclusive mode audio app, you have the Tonebooster "Morphit" plugin in UAPP which works pretty well, you'll have to pay the extra feature tough.



FooFighter said:


> I got interruptions while playing Tidal on Macbook by only slightly touching the cable, not so much with IPhone though I remember there were complaints from other users.
> I have ordered different cable at Aliexpress:
> https://m.de.aliexpress.com/item/1005001777026395.html
> 
> ...



I'm not an Apple user, but I can confirm DD hifi cables and adapters are quality, I own one usb-c to micro-usb and three usb-c to usb-c cables for a couple of months, all of them work fine, and I'm the phone in jeans pocket / dongle hanging outside kind of guy. None of my previous cables lasted more than two weeks, honor medal for the Hidizs S8 cable which was constantly disconnecting brand new. Also have 2.5 to 4.4 and 4.4 to 2.5 adapters, smallest ones you can find I think, work nicely.


----------



## 0RF30

Double post, sorry.


----------



## HiFiHawaii808 (Mar 29, 2021)

This is not the pairing that I was trying to make, but it sounds phenomenal and I am going to use it as a mobile solution.   It turns the R6 2020 into a great sounding DAP.    It really opens up the sound stage to capitalize on the UM MEST sound stage and imaging.  And, the bass is deep and rumbles. 

Second picture is how to position it for walking.    The USB-C to USB-C cable works a lot better than the lightning cable.


----------



## FooFighter

Super 





HiFiHawaii808 said:


> This is not the pairing that I was trying to make, but it sounds phenomenal and I am going to use it as a mobile solution.   It turns the R6 2020 into a great sounding DAP.    It really opens up the sound stage to capitalize on the UM MEST sound stage and imaging.  And, the bass is deep and rumbles.
> 
> Second picture is how to position it for walking.    The USB-C to USB-C cable works a lot better than the lightning cable.


Great that this little dongle can leverage mid-fi DAPS! 👍
And seems the USB-C cable isn't unstable in all cases - on my MacBook it was constantly disconnecting 
Can you share how you attached the W2 to the case?


----------



## FooFighter (Mar 29, 2021)

The earlier post about exclusive mode reminded me of a bad experience on my MacBook yesterday 
I had the auto volume setting on and played around with the Tidal outout selection modes.
After switching from OS standard to W2 exclusive W2 switched its volume to 100% and almost blasted my ears!
Please all of you be careful with this volume mode.
Whereas it's super comfortable not needing to touch W2 buttons it's also dangerous to rely on the software in the source OS...
So whenever changing essential settings dealing with output modes, take your IEMs out!
Once set I assume it's safe.


----------



## MaggotBrain

NYanakiev said:


> Super disappointed.
> W2 sounds great with my Thummim but is utterly useless for on the go use.
> 
> Playback keeps getting interrupted, presumably because of a poor cable connection.
> ...



Had the same problem with my Thummim then perused the thread.  Make sure you are in 1. High gain and 2. Volume is below 70.


----------



## musicday

The W2 sounds nice few times above it's price point, no wonder it sold out so quickly. Since I installed the latest driver for windows 7 I had absolutely no problem at all.
Looking forward to see what new features the L&P will add to this great little DAC, amplifier dongle.


----------



## NYanakiev

MaggotBrain said:


> Had the same problem with my Thummim then perused the thread.  Make sure you are in 1. High gain and 2. Volume is below 70.


That wasn't the issue. Same setup and settings but using my S21 Ultra with no issues.

The issues only arose with the iPhone when not static. I have ordered a new usbc to lightning cable but yesterday's annoyance reminded me why I generally dislike dongles.


----------



## 0RF30 (Mar 29, 2021)

FooFighter said:


> The earlier post about exclusive mode reminded me of a bad experience on my MacBook yesterday
> I had the auto volume setting on and played around with the Tidal outout selection modes.
> After switching from OS standard to W2 exclusive W2 switched its volume to 100% and almost blasted my ears!
> Please all of you be careful with this volume mode.
> ...



By "exclusive mode", I was meaning apps which use the DAC in exclusive mode (only one app can use the dongle, *without OS resampling* - phone equivalent of ASIO/WASAPI non shared), not the HID Key function of L&P dongles which enable/disable OS/apps volume control and only allows hardware volume control.

You can run exclusive mode with the OS volume control disabled (hardware control only).

I personally prevent the accidental switching between exclusive mode in UAPP and system wide output by unticking "release USB driver on home" and leaving the "confirm to quit" in UAPP settings. Considering the fact I use Bubbleupnp as bridge to stream my library to UAPP, it also prevent the problem of Bubble automatically switching from UAPP upnp renderer output to local player output on wifi connection loss (since UAPP is in exclusive mode and running, the automatic switch to local player output does nothing, since it's muted by UAPP exclusive mode. When I want system wide output, I just disconnect / reconnect the dongle, and don't allow UAPP to use the dongle when I get the popup. Just quitting UAPP also works if you're not using its upnp render (it remains active at exit if it is in use).


----------



## FooFighter

0RF30 said:


> By "exclusive mode", I was meaning apps which use the DAC in exclusive mode (only one app can use the dongle, *without OS resampling* - phone equivalent of ASIO/WASAPI non shared), not the HID Key function of L&P dongles which enable/disable OS/apps volume control and only allows hardware volume control.
> 
> You can run exclusive mode with the OS volume control disabled (hardware control only).
> 
> I personally prevent the accidental switching between exclusive mode in UAPP and system wide output by unticking "release USB driver on home" and leaving the "confirm to quit" in UAPP settings. Considering the fact I use Bubbleupnp as bridge to stream my library to UAPP, it also prevent the problem of Bubble switching from UAPP upnp renderer output to local player output on wifi connection loss (since UAPP is in exclusive mode and running, the automatic switch to local player output does nothing, since it's muted by UAPP exclusive mode.


I know you didn't mean it, just wanted to warn about the general danger of the HID key setting in combination with the source settings.
That is the config screen in Tidal (sorry in German), the 2nd option "keep volume at 100%" was activated once I switched to exclusive mode.


----------



## 0RF30 (Mar 29, 2021)

Since we're sharing bad experiences, another warning : if you're using Bubbleupnp to control UAPP upnp render volume, switching dongles without exiting Bubble sometimes prevent Bubble to sync with UAPP renderer volume, and you get the (sometimes blasting) volume kept by Bubble when you level the volume in Bubble, even with you've already adjusted the dongle volume in UAPP at connection (not sure if I'm very clear in English on this one). Let's say you were using a non powerful dongle volume set to 90% in bubble, you switch to a powerful dongle, you adjust the volume at connection in UAPP to let's say 50%, back to Bubble to resume playing, everything's fine, and then, when you want a bit more or less volume and press the phone volume control up or down, Bubble set the volume like it was always on 90%. Ouch.


----------



## FooFighter (Mar 29, 2021)

Reading about Upnp, is someone using this or similar solution on IOS to share hires content from their NAS etc?
IPhone has a larger bottleneck due to missing SD slot as most of you know 😉
I tried Neutron for example and it worked ok, other examples, experiences?
For the lazy ones, of course the workaround is to stream the same content just from your favorite hires cloud service like Tidal which is another topic: how much worth is your local library nowadays when you can get anything from your streaming service anyway - though I have exclusive content such as Michael Jackson Thriller album in 24/176 which is not in Tidal in that quality...


----------



## musicday

Any news on the silicone case for the W2? I will definitely buy one as soon as it is released.


----------



## 0RF30 (Mar 29, 2021)

FooFighter said:


> Reading about Upnp, is someone using this or similar solution on IOS to share hires content from their NAS etc?
> IPhone has a larger bottleneck due to missing SD slot as most of you know 😉
> I tried Neutron for example and it worked ok, other examples, experiences?
> For the lazy ones, of course the workaround is to stream the same content just from your favorite hires cloud service like Tidal which is another topic: how much worth is your local library nowadays when you can get anything from your streaming service anyway - though I have exclusive content such as Michael Jackson Thriller album in 24/176 which is not in Tidal in that quality...



Installed Mconnect on a friend of mine's iphone once, worked fine. You can browse upnp or network libraries, and output it to any upnp renderer (like Neutron - very nice features, worst interface ever). Mconnect also have a local player.

Oh, and I'm very, very attached to my personal library 

EDIT : Note that mconnect is far away to offer the same experience as Bubble upnp. Mainly, you don't get the upnp library search function (for libraries which support it, like Foobar2000 upnp library). As far as I know, Bubbleupnp is the only phone app which supports search function on upnp libraries. I'm interrested if someone knows about another one tough. Maybe time to switch to android ?  
For videos, VLC supports upnp and network browsing on android, I assume it's the same on IOS. With Bubbleupnp you can output videos and pictures from your upnp library to any installed app on your phone, even non upnp ones. You don't have an unlimited streaming app for your movies and series, right ?


----------



## FooFighter

0RF30 said:


> Installed Mconnect on a friend of mine's iphone once, worked fine. You can browse upnp or network libraries, and output it to any upnp renderer (like Neutron - very nice features, worst interface ever). Mconnect also have a local player.
> 
> Oh, and I'm very, very attached to my personal library
> 
> ...


Yes, I tried VLC too.
Though I remember I had hick up issues playing hires files with Paw S1, will need to retest with W2.


----------



## syke

For anyone who might be interested.


----------



## Scuba Devils

I will struggle for now to move away from my locally stored files to streaming only - even though logically I know it makes sense, and this has become increasingly apparent in the last week even while using Tidal more, I have been very impressed by SQ and the pretty vast library available, even in genres I hadn't expected. There are however quite a few artists/albums I can still only access on Bandcamp - my preferred source for buying music due to flexibility of formats, a means to store my collection online and the fact that the artist/label are treated well in terms of what they earn.

I have been buying CDs and vinyl for about 30 years and have a large collection - I started to compliment this with digital in the early 00's when I began ripping/downloading and enjoyed the benefits of digital on-the-go, but at home, still very much listened to physical formats. Just late last year, I found I was actually running out of space for storing and being able to access my physical music so I made the decision to focus more on digital only but with the odd exception for CDs or vinyl. That shift from spending money on physical music formats (expensive when you take shipping etc into account) allowed me to channel the cash towards this hobby instead and I have loved every minute. 

My (potentially complicated!) solution for now in terms of local library & streaming is a 1TB micro SD via a USB hub on my Mac (along with using some internal Mac storage) pointed to Audivarna and Tidal also linked. I then have my DAPs which have pretty much the same library on SD cards - so for portable use, I listen on my DAPs in various parts of the house or out and about - when at my laptop, I now use the W2 to play a combination of local library, Tidal, YouTube, Netflix etc. This being of course when using earphones etc, I have other solutions for playing music via regular speakers. 

While complicated and not logical, I have an emotional attachment to storing local files - I even enjoy sorting them in folders and have a system I've used for many years in that regard. I suspect one day this emotional attachment will be beaten by logic - i.e. streaming to all systems in my house, with one control panel for all... makes sense but I'm a while away from that yet I think! 

Anyway, moral of the story is that the W2 has moved me a bit further on that journey, especially as I've now started to use Tidal and Audivarna, all combined, they've opened my eyes to the posibilities!


----------



## JelStIy

HiFiHawaii808 said:


> This is not the pairing that I was trying to make, but it sounds phenomenal and I am going to use it as a mobile solution.   It turns the R6 2020 into a great sounding DAP.    It really opens up the sound stage to capitalize on the UM MEST sound stage and imaging.  And, the bass is deep and rumbles.
> 
> Second picture is how to position it for walking.    The USB-C to USB-C cable works a lot better than the lightning cable.



How’s the battery drain on the Hiby in this configuration? It does not have wireless charging, correct? My Hiby R5 drains pretty fast with the W2 attached, sadly. With my iPhone, I can wirelessly charge it at the same time, but lose out on the EQ features of Android.


----------



## HiFiHawaii808

JelStIy said:


> How’s the battery drain on the Hiby in this configuration? It does not have wireless charging, correct? My Hiby R5 drains pretty fast with the W2 attached, sadly. With my iPhone, I can wirelessly charge it at the same time, but lose out on the EQ features of Android.


Extremely fast drain.    Twice as fast as normal.   I was surprised that it dropped 60% in just 2 hours of listening.


----------



## FooFighter

JelStIy said:


> How’s the battery drain on the Hiby in this configuration? It does not have wireless charging, correct? My Hiby R5 drains pretty fast with the W2 attached, sadly. With my iPhone, I can wirelessly charge it at the same time, but lose out on the EQ features of Android.


Re u playing local files or mostly streaming?
For local files I recommend Neutron on IPhone, top notch and very advanced equing.
Though u re of course limited by the IPhone storage


----------



## JelStIy

FooFighter said:


> Re u playing local files or mostly streaming?
> For local files I recommend Neutron on IPhone, top notch and very advanced equing.
> Though u re of course limited by the IPhone storage



For streaming Qobuz. Amarra Play has a 4 band EQ, but it’s very clunky to use. You can change the positions of the filters and the Q values but it’s all done through a graphical interface. Then when you turn it on and off it takes a while to apply making it hard to do comparisons. Also the general interface is clunky too, although they did just update it and it seems a bit better.

 I have found no other options of EQing Qobuz on iOS. If they just fixed the equalizer it would be a winner.


----------



## FooFighter

JelStIy said:


> For streaming Qobuz. Amarra Play has a 4 band EQ, but it’s very clunky to use. You can change the positions of the filters and the Q values but it’s all done through a graphical interface. Then when you turn it on and off it takes a while to apply making it hard to do comparisons. Also the general interface is clunky too, although they did just update it and it seems a bit better.
> 
> I have found no other options of EQing Qobuz on iOS. If they just fixed the equalizer it would be a winner.


Mmh ok, haven't tried Quobuz yet.
If it doesn't allow external apps to play offline content I have no better idea, maybe Roon but that would work also only at home...


----------



## JelStIy

FooFighter said:


> Mmh ok, haven't tried Quobuz yet.
> If it doesn't allow external apps to play offline content I have no better idea, maybe Roon but that would work also only at home...



 Roon does work — you are right, that’s another option although a very pricy one and limited to home. During my trial it was also quite glitchy on the phone. 

I wish there was a small Windows device to be used as transport where system wide EQ would be easy to implement. There used to be a lot of small Windows tablets on the market but now almost none.


----------



## snapandslide

Scuba Devils said:


> I will struggle for now to move away from my locally stored files to streaming only - even though logically I know it makes sense, and this has become increasingly apparent in the last week even while using Tidal more, I have been very impressed by SQ and the pretty vast library available, even in genres I hadn't expected. There are however quite a few artists/albums I can still only access on Bandcamp - my preferred source for buying music due to flexibility of formats, a means to store my collection online and the fact that the artist/label are treated well in terms of what they earn.
> 
> I have been buying CDs and vinyl for about 30 years and have a large collection - I started to compliment this with digital in the early 00's when I began ripping/downloading and enjoyed the benefits of digital on-the-go, but at home, still very much listened to physical formats. Just late last year, I found I was actually running out of space for storing and being able to access my physical music so I made the decision to focus more on digital only but with the odd exception for CDs or vinyl. That shift from spending money on physical music formats (expensive when you take shipping etc into account) allowed me to channel the cash towards this hobby instead and I have loved every minute.
> 
> ...


My own buying is more a philanthropy and an acknowledgement of quality music nowadays. Then again, sometimes my Wi-Fi/Internet can be pretty crap, so it is nice to listen to music and not be cut out and waiting for a buffer!


----------



## thomaspf

HiFyAK2020 said:


> Phantastic - so you mean that a 260 Euro L&P W2 DAC can be not far away from a 2.300 Euro Chord Hugo 2. That means for a10 times less expensive device to sacrifice how much of sound quality ?
> I use a W2 and think it is as much as anyone needs for great jazz and classical music - but then stepping up to such a device you compare it with requires a bit more good arguments....
> It kind of gives me the feeling that L&P developed something rather outstanding in terms of value/price performace.


It does not sound 10x better but audio like cars is a game of diminishing returns. With the progress that has been made in the last 2 years I would not buy the Hugo 2 again.


----------



## bluestorm1992

thomaspf said:


> It does not sound 10x better but audio like cars is a game of diminishing returns. With the progress that has been made in the last 2 years I would not buy the Hugo 2 again.


Same here, just sold my Hugo 2.


----------



## musicday

bluestorm1992 said:


> Same here, just sold my Hugo 2.


And kept the W2 I assume?


----------



## bluestorm1992

musicday said:


> And kept the W2 I assume?


Of course.


----------



## musicday

bluestorm1992 said:


> Of course.


That's brave and also shows how much the technology has improved.
Now, imagine a USB dongle amp similar to the W2 made by Chord Electronics.


----------



## bluestorm1992

musicday said:


> That's brave and also shows how much the technology has improved.
> Now, imagine a USB dongle amp similar to the W2 made by Chord Electronics.


I hope they will! But Chord cannot even deliver their 2yu.


----------



## NYanakiev (Mar 29, 2021)

bluestorm1992 said:


> Of course.


Wow. I can hear a MASSIVE difference between the two products. I suppose I also dislike the form factor as well. 

Luckily I get no playback interruptions with the S21 Ultra so the W2 won't be going up on headfi.


----------



## bluestorm1992 (Mar 29, 2021)

NYanakiev said:


> Wow. I can hear a MASSIVE difference between the two products. I suppose I also dislike the form factor as well.
> 
> Luckily I get no playback interruptions with the S21 Ultra so the W2 won't be going up on headfi.


I agree that the difference is massive, but Hugo 2 is a bit embarrassing in my setup. It cannot be used as a DAP. I originally used it as a Roon end point with 2go, but later replaced it with SP2000 which is now also Roon ready and much more convenient.


----------



## Babayagga

LucasKA said:


> Hello I had been following this thread for awhile now, how does the W2 compare to the sound of Chord Mojo? @rocketron ? I love the sound of the Mojo but its not really portable, so want to see if the W2 is on par with the audio quality? Or Would you say W2 had already exceed the quality of E1DA or Dragonfly Quest?
> 
> Thank you for your time


I can't speak to the Mojo or Dragonfly, but I do have the E1DA and I'll honestly probably never use them ever again.


----------



## HiFyAK2020

FooFighter said:


> I got interruptions while playing Tidal on Macbook by only slightly touching the cable, not so much with IPhone though I remember there were complaints from other users.
> I have ordered different cable at Aliexpress:
> https://m.de.aliexpress.com/item/1005001777026395.html
> 
> ...


or something like this:
Either way - a 90 degree cable will prevent the problem from happening...


----------



## HiFyAK2020

HiFiHawaii808 said:


> Did you read what I wrote?  I said the Hugo 2 was better in every way than the W2.    Someone commented that their Utopias use with the W2 using balanced output and experiencing too much resolution.    That wasn't me.      I can't compare the Hugo 2 to the W2 with balanced output since the Hugo 2 is only single ended.
> 
> I did say that the sound quality from the W2 was superior to my Hiby R6 2020, but it has applications features which is what I use it for.


I use the W2 with balanced output only and it sound is superb - but whatever - you think the Hugo 2 is that much better then - that is fine with me, but does not change much for me either - I won't use those big things and the W2 is as much as I need


----------



## vanez1985

FooFighter said:


> I know you didn't mean it, just wanted to warn about the general danger of the HID key setting in combination with the source settings.
> That is the config screen in Tidal (sorry in German), the 2nd option "keep volume at 100%" was activated once I switched to exclusive mode.


Did you make this screenshot on mobile or PC? Exclusive mode is the only reason why I have to use UAPP instead of native app for Tidal, it will be really great to get rid of UAPP and use native UI on my Android phone


----------



## HiFyAK2020

Scuba Devils said:


> I will struggle for now to move away from my locally stored files to streaming only - even though logically I know it makes sense, and this has become increasingly apparent in the last week even while using Tidal more, I have been very impressed by SQ and the pretty vast library available, even in genres I hadn't expected. There are however quite a few artists/albums I can still only access on Bandcamp - my preferred source for buying music due to flexibility of formats, a means to store my collection online and the fact that the artist/label are treated well in terms of what they earn.
> 
> I have been buying CDs and vinyl for about 30 years and have a large collection - I started to compliment this with digital in the early 00's when I began ripping/downloading and enjoyed the benefits of digital on-the-go, but at home, still very much listened to physical formats. Just late last year, I found I was actually running out of space for storing and being able to access my physical music so I made the decision to focus more on digital only but with the odd exception for CDs or vinyl. That shift from spending money on physical music formats (expensive when you take shipping etc into account) allowed me to channel the cash towards this hobby instead and I have loved every minute.
> 
> ...


Well I still do have CD's and scan them on a server and do have vinyl as well - it's just some magic to listen to pure analogue music - but it is easier to just plug IEM's in - take the smartphone and pick from the music library whatever is flashing up. W2 is one element that puts the sound quality in very good levels..


----------



## FooFighter

vanez1985 said:


> Did you make this screenshot on mobile or PC? Exclusive mode is the only reason why I have to use UAPP instead of native app for Tidal, it will be really great to get rid of UAPP and use native UI on my Android phone


It's MacOS I am afraid.


----------



## FooFighter

HiFyAK2020 said:


> or something like this:
> Either way - a 90 degree cable will prevent the problem from happening...


Thx for the suggestion with dual USB adapter.
I have ordered a Shanling Q1 as a minimum footprint digital source but reading through forums it could turn out not to work as W2 is drawing too much current.
Should such a dual adapter solve this and charge on one side while playing music to W2 on the other?
Do also other forum members have tried this and can recommend a dual USB-C adapter which is working also with other DAPs like Shanling Q1?


----------



## HiFyAK2020

FooFighter said:


> Thx for the suggestion with dual USB adapter.
> I have ordered a Shanling Q1 as a minimum footprint digital source but reading through forums it could turn out not to work as W2 is drawing too much current.
> Should such a dual adapter solve this and charge on one side while playing music to W2 on the other?
> Do also other forum members have tried this and can recommend a dual USB-C adapter which is working also with other DAPs like Shanling Q1?


i tried both and both work perfect - but that is only one user...


----------



## FooFighter

HiFyAK2020 said:


> i tried both and both work perfect - but that is only one user...


That's the one, right?
https://smile.amazon.de/dp/B07YD3BF4N/ref=cm_sw_r_cp_api_i_VHDEKS1NMXJGWRP6420Z


----------



## markel

I ordered a Lotoo Paw S1 leather case for my W2.  When I get it, I'll report back with photos.  It looks like it should be a good fit, based on the dimensions.

https://shop.musicteck.com/products/lotoo-paw-s1-leather-case?variant=32276928135230


----------



## Scuba Devils

I had originally felt the W2 was better sounding than the ZX507, less inclined to say that now - I think more a case of different, certainly brighter which when A/B'ing gives an immediate sense of more detail but on balance, its a smoother/fuller presentation from the ZX507 which I feel I might enjoy more for longer sessions/specific genres - there was a recent firmware update also for the ZX507, maybe this has played a part. Current impressions anyway, could of course change over time!


----------



## becauseim

Are there anyone here who bought a W2 on AliExpress?
Are you convinced of the originality of the product?


----------



## ShyamS

I got mine from MusicTeck last week and I been testing a lot! I am impressed by this little thing! It perform so good and I love how portable it is and the sound is absolutely amazing. I been using with 3.5 because I only have 2.5 mm cable. I ordered a 2.5 to 4.4 which should get delivered soon. Hopefully it will sound even better with 4.4 mm.


----------



## markel (Mar 30, 2021)

I got my W2 from Musicteck as well. I've been testing it with an iPhone 6 to stream Roon. I've been listening balanced with my Campfire Andromeda's. The volume level is good at about 25 on low gain. There is low noise, lots of detail, and a deep and wide soundstage. I also have the Luxury & Precision L6 and P6 Pro. The W2 has a resolving, authentic sound signature that feels right at home next to the L6 and P6 Pro.


----------



## Kimiifrit

As for all the interruption and clicking sound issues with W2, I would recommend to have a check on the output of the source. 

I have been using my W2 for almost 3 weeks, and I did experience some interruptions and very obvious clicking noise while playing with W2 connected to my laptop USB-C port using the stock cable. After switching to the USB-A port on my laptop with the stock USB-C to A adaptor, the W2 plays flawlessly and so far hasn't run into the issue again.

(glad my W2 is fully functioning, but also exposed a malfunctioning laptop...)


----------



## JTTT

becauseim said:


> Are there anyone here who bought a W2 on AliExpress?
> Are you convinced of the originality of the product?


I bought mine from "huo guang Store" on AliExpress.
So far so good.


----------



## FooFighter (Mar 30, 2021)

As preperation for my minimalistic player-dongle setup experiment with W2 and Shanling Q1, I have ordered this Y USB-C adapter plus a tiny power bank for longer playtime 
https://smile.amazon.de/dp/B08RD2XPT3

What I am wondering about for all Y USB-C adapters I have seen: 
They all seem to have an inbuilt DAC!
While I understand that this is needed for playing with USB headphones I don't understand why there is no adapter for just one channel power and the other data stream?
I am a bit afraid that such a built in DAC will do some processing which I actually want to avoid and let W2 do the job...

An Apple Y-camera connection kit doesn't have an inbuilt DAC in comparison, right?
I have been using the latter one extensively with IPad Pro and W2 without issues but now need a pure Y USB-C solution 

Any ideas?


----------



## rayliam80 (Mar 30, 2021)

@FooFighter 

I keep lurking on this thread, thinking of buying the W2. I‘m currently using a USB C OTG charging adapter with my phone (V30), UAPP and either of my USB dac/amps I own that delivers a pure data stream and has so far worked flawlessly.

https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B08KPD5S82/ref=ppx_yo_dt_b_asin_title_o00_s00?ie=UTF8&psc=1

Edit: Forgot to initially quote the post.


----------



## FooFighter (Mar 30, 2021)

rayliam80 said:


> @FooFighter
> 
> I keep lurking on this thread, thinking of buying the W2. I‘m currently using a USB C OTG charging adapter with my phone (V30), UAPP and either of my USB dac/amps I own that delivers a pure data stream and has so far worked flawlessly.
> 
> ...


That's exactly what I need, without DAC as it looks like.
Unbelievable that I can't find such an adapter in German webshops, don't want to deal with long delivery and taxes for every tiny adapter I need 😢
All the ones I find here are with built in DAC or they are clumsy with USB-A instead of only 3 times USB-C

Edit: Thx, your suggestion looks solid, I have ordered it now and am willing to pay for the delivery as I expect it to last for some years


----------



## musicday

I think the burn in really works for the W2. I have been using mine for 30 hours now and the sound has really improved. Was great straight from the box but now everything is better. Wider stage, more clarity, deeper punchier bass, very precise instrument separation and black background.
I have no problems at all with the included USB type C cable, but it shall receive maybe tomorrow a 180 degree cable from Ali for better portability.


----------



## becauseim

JTTT said:


> I bought mine from "huo guang Store" on AliExpress.
> So far so good.


Are you still using it? Have you updated to the latest firmware version?


----------



## vanez1985

JTTT said:


> I bought mine from "huo guang Store" on AliExpress.
> So far so good.


Also checked this store but that's a rare case when AliExpress price is ~20% higher than official one


----------



## FooFighter

Plus needing to be lucky with delivery, my cables, adapter is stuck in Aliexpress, Belgium hub Liege-Linehaul since 1 week and not moving...


----------



## Scuba Devils

FooFighter said:


> Plus needing to be lucky with delivery, my cables, adapter is stuck in Aliexpress, Belgium hub Liege-Linehaul since 1 week and not moving...



I have stuff sitting there since the 15th March, originally ordered on the 27th of Feb. I've been more fortunate with some other orders but I do find it tends to be about a month.


----------



## Polky74

The w2 has 235mwatt at 32 ohm on balanced output... but the w1?
Has the same output power? Thanks


----------



## JTTT

becauseim said:


> Are you still using it? Have you updated to the latest firmware version?


Yes, got it updated to the latest firmware.


----------



## fuhransahis

musicday said:


> That's brave and also shows how much the technology has improved.
> Now, imagine a USB dongle amp similar to the W2 made by Chord Electronics.


Can't wait:

Introducing the Chord Victor USB dongle, a relative bargain at £3,999.

Victor2Go streaming add-on available for an extra £2,999 at a later release date. Bugs have already been reported pre-launch.


----------



## markel

FooFighter said:


> As preperation for my minimalistic player-dongle setup experiment with W2 and Shanling Q1, I have ordered this Y USB-C adapter plus a tiny power bank for longer playtime
> https://smile.amazon.de/dp/B08RD2XPT3
> 
> What I am wondering about for all Y USB-C adapters I have seen:
> ...


I've been using the Apple USB 3 camera connection kit as well.  There's no DAC in there, and it works very well.  Not sure why you need anything else.


----------



## NYanakiev

Got this cable in both usbc to usbc and usbc to lightning configurations.

mytysun USB C to Lightning Cable... https://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B08NJVXYVN?ref=ppx_pop_mob_ap_share

The former works great but the usbc to lightning isn't recognised by my iPhone 12 Pro. Ordered a new one just in case.


----------



## FooFighter

markel said:


> I've been using the Apple USB 3 camera connection kit as well.  There's no DAC in there, and it works very well.  Not sure why you need anything else.


I know, the Shanling Q1 as digital source is more a minimalistic footprint experiment playing FLAC from my 512 GB micro SD card on W2


----------



## musicday

Polky74 said:


> The w2 has 235mwatt at 32 ohm on balanced output... but the w1?
> Has the same output power? Thanks


230 mW@32 ohm for the W2 and slightly less for the W1 if I am no mistaken. Everything else should work better on the W2 because of the dual DAC chips.


----------



## thomaspf

musicday said:


> 230 mW@32 ohm for the W2 and slightly less for the W1 if I am no mistaken. Everything else should work better on the W2 because of the dual DAC chips.


The measurements on L7audio for the W2 show 235mW@32 Ohm for the balanced and 135mW@32 Ohm for the unbalanced output. 

There is no data for the W1 but since there is only unbalanced available on the W1 the output power is likely close to 135mW.


----------



## stenog

W1 does have balanced. And according to Musictech balanced output is 220 mW. A bit less than W2. 

https://shop.musicteck.com/collecti...-dac-amp-headphone-amp?variant=39262686675006


----------



## musicday (Mar 30, 2021)

thomaspf said:


> The measurements on L7audio for the W2 show 235mW@32 Ohm for the balanced and 135mW@32 Ohm for the unbalanced output.
> 
> There is no data for the W1 but since there is only unbalanced available on the W1 the output power is likely close to 135mW.


When I think of the S1, it is so weak, still enough for some earphones.
70 mw@32 ohm 3.5 mm
125 mw @32ohm 4.4 mm.
The W2 is a beast, very musical and powerful.


----------



## thomaspf

stenog said:


> W1 does have balanced. And according to Musictech balanced output is 220 mW. A bit less than W2.
> 
> https://shop.musicteck.com/collecti...-dac-amp-headphone-amp?variant=39262686675006


Thanks for the correction! So the main difference is the dual dacs leading to a reduced noise floor.


----------



## musicday

Kindly I am asking if there are any news about the release of the W2's silicone case on AliExpress? Thank you 😊.


----------



## bluestorm1992

musicday said:


> Kindly I am asking if there are any news about the release of the W2's silicone case on AliExpress? Thank you 😊.


Not yet. I will ask them again later today when it is the morning time in China.


----------



## musicday (Mar 30, 2021)

I can't give this amazing dongle W2 a rest. Music or movies this is really good sounding and addictive. Hopefully more will get to enjoy ( own ) one soon.


----------



## HiFyAK2020

FooFighter said:


> That's the one, right?
> https://smile.amazon.de/dp/B07YD3BF4N/ref=cm_sw_r_cp_api_i_VHDEKS1NMXJGWRP6420Z


ah, actually you sit just "next to me" in a way - yes that is the one - and it charges the phone while it also at the same time plays the music - and i bought mine on amazon.de as well b.t.w.


----------



## HiFyAK2020

JTTT said:


> I bought mine from "huo guang Store" on AliExpress.
> So far so good


I had bought my first L&P which was a W1 from Hifigo.com in China (their website) and that was an original. I am very cautious about this huo guang store but never bought from them. I am not a risk taker.


----------



## twister6

thomaspf said:


> Thanks for the correction! So the main difference is the dual dacs leading to a reduced noise floor.



... and a noticeably wider soundstage expansion.


----------



## WB79 (Mar 31, 2021)

HiFyAK2020 said:


> I had bought my first L&P which was a W1 from Hifigo.com in China (their website) and that was an original. I am very cautious about this huo guang store but never bought from them. I am not a risk taker.


Got mine in huo guang store before hifigo did sell w1. Very good and fast shipping. But hifigo is super seller and if I had the choice, I would chose them. Got my Unique Melody 3dt from Hifigo. Ordered on march 24nd and shipped yesterday ! 👍👍👍


----------



## FooFighter

FooFighter said:


> Plus needing to be lucky with delivery, my cables, adapter is stuck in Aliexpress, Belgium hub Liege-Linehaul since 1 week and not moving...


Finally got my Aliexpress ddhifi cable delivery for lightning port 😃


----------



## snapandslide

FooFighter said:


> Finally got my Aliexpress ddhifi cable delivery for lightning port 😃


That looks ace - let us know how it is as I’m considering it now!


----------



## becauseim

Hi all! I use IEM 32 Ohm (Tin P2) and I like high volume, so I need a lot of power, that's why I chose *E1DA 9038s gen 3* and *Cayin N3Pro* as a source.  E1DA attracts me by its size and seems more detailed, but the sound is very cold, so I have to go back to my DAP N3Pro (its sound can be described as relatively dark and comfortable). 

I'd probably go with the Lotoo Paw S1 - from the descriptions, it sounds moderately soft, but it has a low power reserve for me.

In the meantime, I've already placed an order for the W2, but I'm curious to know *what kind of sound character I should expect from the W2 compared to the E1DA 9038s and Cayin N3Pro*?  I would really like it to be as technical as the E1DA, but cozy and dark like the Cayin N3Pro.


----------



## FooFighter (Mar 31, 2021)

snapandslide said:


> That looks ace - let us know how it is as I’m considering it now!


So first quick impression of the ddhifi lightning to usb-c adapter plus ddhifi usb-c cable.
Quality is rock solid.
Guess the best I have encountered so far in terms of USB adapter equipment from its look and feel and there's a solid click into IPhone port, ddhifi port and W2 port without any trace of wobbling.
A tiny "but": when lying in bed and typing now this adapter is in the way for typing.
Currently the front of my right thump is resting on the downside of the adapter - and I have quite large hands, dunno how that will fit for smaller fingers but depends on your holding and typing technique 
From the pure fitting and quality impression it's top notch, no interruptions, cable is quite elastic and can e.g easily go behind your iPhone together with W2...


----------



## Babayagga

becauseim said:


> Hi all! I use IEM 32 Ohm (Tin P2) and I like high volume, so I need a lot of power, that's why I chose *E1DA 9038s gen 3* and *Cayin N3Pro* as a source.  E1DA attracts me by its size and seems more detailed, but the sound is very cold, so I have to go back to my DAP N3Pro (its sound can be described as relatively dark and comfortable).
> 
> I'd probably go with the Lotoo Paw S1 - from the descriptions, it sounds moderately soft, but it has a low power reserve for me.
> 
> In the meantime, I've already placed an order for the W2, but I'm curious to know *what kind of sound character I should expect from the W2 compared to the E1DA 9038s and Cayin N3Pro*?  I would really like it to be as technical as the E1DA, but cozy and dark like the Cayin N3Pro.


I own the E1DA but not the Cayin, so I'll give you the adjectives I'd use for each one:

E1DA: Cold, Powerful, Clinical (My main issue is lack of volume control in bit perfect mode)

W2: Spacious, Visceral, Natural yet musical, Accurate, Not cold or warm but somewhere in between, Euphoric


----------



## FooFighter

Listening to W2 and IPhone on my new ddhifi adapters is pure bliss.
No interruptions and reference clarity, dry clean bass and wide stage and holografy.
That tiny dongle paired with the right IEMs and solid quality connectors is end game mobility setup for me.

Now waiting curiously for ordered Shanling Q1 for the minimum digital source experiment.


----------



## bluestorm1992

Also, happy to report that W2 works really well with Nobel Sultan.

It seems that Sultan is pretty easy to drive, and I do not find much benefit from using the Cayin C9. W2, on the other hand, is very capable to do the justice for Sultan.


----------



## rwelles

FooFighter said:


> Listening to W2 and IPhone on my new ddhifi adapters is pure bliss.
> No interruptions and reference clarity, dry clean bass and wide stage and holografy.
> That tiny dongle paired with the right IEMs and solid quality connectors is end game mobility setup for me.
> 
> Now waiting curiously for ordered Shanling Q1 for the minimum digital source experiment.


Dr. Foo,

I'm curious how the adapter works with the L&P USB-C > USB-C cable. Does that get interruptions?

My primary use case for my W2 is attached to my iPhone 11 during my daily walks and working around the house. The L&P Lightning cable is almost useless for me. I have the same ddhifi adapter you just received. It's not much better than the lightning cable. I've also ordered the Penon lightning cable which should be here in a couple of weeks.

I do love the sound and quality of the W2. Just hating the interruptions.


----------



## FooFighter (Mar 31, 2021)

rwelles said:


> Dr. Foo,
> 
> I'm curious how the adapter works with the L&P USB-C > USB-C cable. Does that get interruptions?
> 
> ...


Listening in bed there are no interruptions and it's dead solid on my IPhone 11 Pro as I wrote, more than the stock cable.
Will need to test mobile usage while folded in jeans tomorrow and let you know.
Disadvantage which I can imagine is bigger footprint of the lightning adapter plus usb-c cable connected to the side so that could possibly hit the side of squeezed pockets but I need to test that myself in real life...

Edit : I just saw that you meant the L&P cable - ok, will test that too then...


----------



## fiedel

I was not a headphone fan and had been pairing my hd6xx with a cellphone until I recently upgraded my phone so now looking for a usb-c to 3.5mm for the earphone (another reason kid now has his own taste and I no longer have much time on speakers). After searching around and reading tens if not hundreds of reviews I came to this topic on w1/w2. Haven't gone through the 111 pages yet, but is there significant difference between w1/w2 as the price implies? I suppose they can both drive hd6xx nicely. Seems unable to get w2 now as it's showing oos at hifigo and pre-order at musicteck. Any other reputable sellers offer w2 in US?


----------



## FooFighter (Apr 1, 2021)

First mobility test with ddhifi adapter kit with IPhone and W2 squeezed in back and front jeans pockets passed.
I was tidying in the house moving in different positions, walking, crouching etc with no effect on connectivity, so dead solid.
I have though a question to all W2 users: how are you folding your setup?I was wondering if the bulky new lightning adapter should better point upwards when in pocket so it's not so much squeezed.
On the other hand when putting the IPhone upside down you have another 180 degree twist of your IEM cable, respectively USB-C cable - see pictures...
I am also waiting for Aliexpress 180 degree USB-C adapter which we discussed before - but that one will only work for USB-C players so not with my IPhone


----------



## musicday

$14.18 and 6 days delivery. Absolutely worth it. Works great with my W2 and LGV50 ThinQ Korean version and my Asus windows 7 laptop. The sound is clean, no disconnections and very tight fit.





Highly recommend if you ask me.


----------



## markel

musicday said:


> $14.18 and 6 days delivery. Absolutely worth it. Works great with my W2 and LGV50 ThinQ Korean version and my Asus windows 7 laptop. The sound is clean, no disconnections and very tight fit.
> 
> Highly recommend if you ask me.


Please provide a link. Looks like a perfect fit.


----------



## musicday

markel said:


> Please provide a link. Looks like a perfect fit.


US $6.44  8%OFF | High quality USB type C to type C male synchronous charging OTG 180 degree charging cable adapter mobile phone u disk connector
https://a.aliexpress.com/_vpV4TT


----------



## FooFighter

musicday said:


> US $6.44  8%OFF | High quality USB type C to type C male synchronous charging OTG 180 degree charging cable adapter mobile phone u disk connector
> https://a.aliexpress.com/_vpV4TT


Am happy with my ddhifi adapter cable kit quality wise but this 180-degree adapter design with the possibility of sticking W2 directly at the back of your phone is very innovative.
I have also ordered it before for my Shanling Q1...

If anyone is seeing an adapter of the same design but with IOS lightning port, please post it in this thread!


----------



## twister6

musicday said:


> US $6.44  8%OFF | High quality USB type C to type C male synchronous charging OTG 180 degree charging cable adapter mobile phone u disk connector
> https://a.aliexpress.com/_vpV4TT



Though I ordered a number of other adapters from eBay (and still waiting), will check this one out as well.  With shipping to US the total was $11.64.  Just never ordered from ali, hopefully won't get my email/txt spammed lol!!!


----------



## musicday (Apr 1, 2021)

For me the above adapter works perfectly, both fit and ergonomics. Just waiting for a quality silicone case and the W2 will be perfect on the go.


----------



## RPKwan

My super portable solution for now.


----------



## thomaspf

musicday said:


> US $6.44  8%OFF | High quality USB type C to type C male synchronous charging OTG 180 degree charging cable adapter mobile phone u disk connector
> https://a.aliexpress.com/_vpV4TT


Looking at the photos on the ALI site for this adapter there is a great idea for a cellphone centric case for the W2. A silicon case with rubber suction cups like the one in the picture would make for a very nice mobile rig.


----------



## rwelles

FooFighter said:


> First mobility test with ddhifi adapter kit with IPhone and W2 squeezed in back and front jeans pockets passed.
> I was tidying in the house moving in different positions, walking, crouching etc with no effect on connectivity, so dead solid.
> I have though a question to all W2 users: how are you folding your setup?I was wondering if the bulky new lightning adapter should better point upwards when in pocket so it's not so much squeezed.
> On the other hand when putting the IPhone upside down you have another 180 degree twist of your IEM cable, respectively USB-C cable - see pictures...
> I am also waiting for Aliexpress 180 degree USB-C adapter which we discussed before - but that one will only work for USB-C players so not with my IPhone


Glad to hear that the ddhifi kit is working for you!! I'm not having _any_ luck with the cables that came with my W2, neither the lightning nor the USB-C flavors. I have the ddhifi USB-C cable on order and already own the lightning > USB-C adapter. Also ordered the Penon cable. 

I gave up on my W2 during this morning's walk because of interruptions. It was simply useless. Never had any problems with my other two dongles. Very frustrating.


----------



## musicday

thomaspf said:


> Looking at the photos on the ALI site for this adapter there is a great idea for a cellphone centric case for the W2. A silicon case with rubber suction cups like the one in the picture would make for a very nice mobile rig.


A case especially for the W2 should be released in Ali this week if we are lucky. I prefer to have the best protection and ergonomics.


----------



## RPKwan

thomaspf said:


> Looking at the photos on the ALI site for this adapter there is a great idea for a cellphone centric case for the W2. A silicon case with rubber suction cups like the one in the picture would make for a very nice mobile rig.


Blue-tac also works pretty well for a quick stick.


----------



## thomaspf

musicday said:


> A case especially for the W2 should be released in Ali this week if we are lucky. I prefer to have the best protection and ergonomics.


With suction cups ?


----------



## Aye75

RPKwan said:


> Blue-tac also works pretty well for a quick stick.


I used velcro on mine .. those small squarish ones


----------



## FooFighter (Apr 1, 2021)

Aye75 said:


> I used velcro on mine .. those small squarish ones


Could you please post a link /photo?
I am completely new to this attaching/sticking-things-to-the-back-of-your-phone-topic


----------



## kimvictor (Apr 1, 2021)

fiedel said:


> I was not a headphone fan and had been pairing my hd6xx with a cellphone until I recently upgraded my phone so now looking for a usb-c to 3.5mm for the earphone (another reason kid now has his own taste and I no longer have much time on speakers). After searching around and reading tens if not hundreds of reviews I came to this topic on w1/w2. Haven't gone through the 111 pages yet, but is there significant difference between w1/w2 as the price implies? I suppose they can both drive hd6xx nicely. Seems unable to get w2 now as it's showing oos at hifigo and pre-order at musicteck. Any other reputable sellers offer w2 in US?


Honestly, I don't think there is that significant "audible difference". There is a 5db difference in SINAD(which is quite significant), but at 113 to 118 difference, I honestly doubt I'd reliably be able to distinguish it. As with most audio gear, the returns are diminishing after a certain point. So I guess the question is whether this improvement is worth it for you. Some audiophiles are not willing to compromise even an inch of performance, and that's what the W2 is for. W1, on the other hand, perform as well as the best existing dongles.
I decided to go with the W1(for the same reason I own the IER-M7 instead of the M9) and are pretty happy with them. I jumped from HUD100(with SINAD of 100db or so, and I do notice the difference between HUD100 and W1). I still have a tiny bit of reservations for recommending either for full sized headphones. The W1 didn't really pair well with the HD800, but it worked perfectly for the Aonic 50, so ymmv. (I see that you mentioned 3.5mm, so assuming you don't plan on going balanced, I really don't think there is much of a difference unbalanced W1 and W2).


----------



## saltyfr0g

Are there any places with W2s still in stock? MusicTeck and HiFiGo are currently sold out for another two weeks.


----------



## markel

I just got the Lotoo Paw S1 Leather case.  It is a perfect fit for the W2 and the usb-c cable on the back.  It is very nice quality leather.

https://shop.musicteck.com/products...LEh4c16rxWAgdomaT1Af-RpyDvhggnQRoCncYQAvD_BwE


----------



## akãjerovia

markel said:


> I just got the Lotoo Paw S1 Leather case.  It is a perfect fit for the W2 and the usb-c cable on the back.  It is very nice quality leather.
> 
> https://shop.musicteck.com/products...LEh4c16rxWAgdomaT1Af-RpyDvhggnQRoCncYQAvD_BwE


----------



## Polky74

I think for now I'll try to put it in my pocket without the house keys ... 😉


----------



## fiedel

musicday said:


> $14.18 and 6 days delivery. Absolutely worth it. Works great with my W2 and LGV50 ThinQ Korean version and my Asus windows 7 laptop. The sound is clean, no disconnections and very tight fit.
> 
> Highly recommend if you ask me.


Did you fix the ws2 to the back of the case with sticker or whatever? If not, a potential problem for this connector is: due to the rigid structure, if the w2 is moved in any direction which is very likely to happen, it exerts lots of force to the USB C receptacle in the phone, and I doubt the receptacle can live through in the long run.


----------



## Polky74

I'm waiting for the Monarch too ... they say it's a fairytale combination ... we'll see


----------



## musicday

fiedel said:


> Did you fix the ws2 to the back of the case with sticker or whatever? If not, a potential problem for this connector is: due to the rigid structure, if the w2 is moved in any direction which is very likely to happen, it exerts lots of force to the USB C receptacle in the phone, and I doubt the receptacle can live through in the long run.


No I didn't fix it the W2 on the back of the phone. I am using it as we speak attached directly to the laptop and I don't see the problem you mentioned, but I understand what you are trying to say.


----------



## Aye75

FooFighter said:


> Could you please post a link /photo?
> I am completely new to this attaching/sticking-things-to-the-back-of-your-phone-topic


Sure, here are some pics


----------



## FooFighter (Apr 2, 2021)

Aye75 said:


> Sure, here are some pics


Thank you!
I will consider this option 
I think I would opt for a dedicated phone protection case for music on the go with such a solution installed and another one for protecting the phone in the meantime so I could easily switch the cases as needed. Before sticking something directly onto the W2, I think I will wait for a W2-case-solution, so I might prefer sticking the W2-case to the back of the phone-case.
That would leave me the freedom to use W2 also freely without any strings attached 😉


----------



## HiFiHawaii808

Polky74 said:


> I'm waiting for the Monarch too ... they say it's a fairytale combination ... we'll see


I have the LPW2 and the Monarchs.    To me, it is the benchmark price/performance sound for around $1000.


----------



## musicday

HiFiHawaii808 said:


> I have the LPW2 and the Monarchs.    To me, it is the benchmark price/performance sound for around $1000.


I am interested in the Monarch too, but I have small ears and the comfort may not last hours of continuous listening.
Still would be nice to hear them before taking the plunge.


----------



## eloelo

HiFiHawaii808 said:


> I have the LPW2 and the Monarchs.    To me, it is the benchmark price/performance sound for around $1000.


I have a Monarch  . What aspect of Monarch is improved with W2?


----------



## HiFiHawaii808 (Apr 2, 2021)

eloelo said:


> I have a Monarch  . What aspect of Monarch is improved with W2?


Relative to what other source?    To me, it's a perfect match.   I love the Monarch as it has a nearly perfect tonal balance for my taste.   The W2 is the best dongle I have.  Far better sounding than anything I own under $300.   It sounds better than my R6 2020.    If you check out my earlier posts in this thread, you will see that where the W2 is strong is in transparency.    So, the W2 opens up the sound stage and the clarity of its perfect tonal balance is even more enhanced.     If I want a warmer presentation, I pair it with my Chord Mojo.


----------



## HiFiHawaii808

musicday said:


> I am interested in the Monarch too, but I have small ears and the comfort may not last hours of continuous listening.
> Still would be nice to hear them before taking the plunge.


That's the issue with the Monarchs.  I have large ears and they barely fit for me.    I would also consider the Moon Drop S8 (but it is also pretty large), Dunu SA6 or Softears RSV.    Clairvoyance will have the same problem as the Monarchs in terms of size.


----------



## Babayagga

HiFiHawaii808 said:


> That's the issue with the Monarchs.  I have large ears and they barely fit for me.    I would also consider the Moon Drop S8 (but it is also pretty large), Dunu SA6 or Softears RSV.    Clairvoyance will have the same problem as the Monarchs in terms of size.


Take a look at the IMR line of IEM's. I have the Opus Mia's and they have been compared by reputable reviewers against the Monarch and come out on top for only $700. 
Also take a look at the Penon Volt which gets rave reviews.


----------



## HiFiHawaii808

Babayagga said:


> Take a look at the IMR line of IEM's. I have the Opus Mia's and they have been compared by reputable reviewers against the Monarch and come out on top for only $700.
> Also take a look at the Penon Volt which gets rave reviews.


Awesome. I love to hear about new breakthrough IEMs.   Please link to the reviews you mention.


----------



## Babayagga

HiFiHawaii808 said:


> Awesome. I love to hear about new breakthrough IEMs.   Please link to the reviews you mention.


https://www.audiophile-heaven.com/2021/02/imr-opus-mia-electrostatic-iems-guilty-pleasure.html
https://theheadphonelist.com/imr-opus-mia-review-the-expansion-king/
https://www.head-fi.org/threads/imr-pro-audio-pb2-opus-mia-semper.938732/

Volt:
https://www.head-fi.org/showcase/penon-volt-est.24706/reviews


----------



## HiFiHawaii808

Aye75 said:


> Sure, here are some pics


Great idea.  I just did that.  Took 2 minutes.   The W2 almost completely eliminates the need for a DAP especially if you have an Android smartphone.


----------



## FooFighter

Looking at your pictures you all are keeping the USB-C to dongle connection on the downside and the headphone cable on the upside, right?
So you squeeze that USB-cable part into the bottom of your pocket/bag etc and risk it to suffer there.
Do you think that this is better than letting all cables leave on one side and turn the phone upside down?

Dunno if I am just paranoid about that, you guys might have more experience with that, for me it's the first dongle on the go 😉


----------



## HiFiHawaii808 (Apr 2, 2021)

FooFighter said:


> Looking at your pictures you all are keeping the USB-C to dongle connection on the downside and the headphone cable on the upside, right?
> So you squeeze that USB-cable part into the bottom of your pocket/bag etc and risk it to suffer there.
> Do you think that this is better than letting all cables leave on one side and turn the phone upside down?
> 
> Dunno if I am just paranoid about that, you guys might have more experience with that, for me it's the first dongle on the go 😉


This is oriented the way it is for 2 reasons.   1) the lightning cable port is at the bottom of the iPhone and 2) you need to center the W2 so that you can hold the phone in one hand easily while you are walking.  I am left handed and hold my iPhone in my right hand.    Therefore, the W2 needs to be on the right side of the iPhone.   For a right hander, it will probably be on the left side of the iPhone.    You need for the screen of the W2 to be viewable when you look at it.   You do need access to the volume controls too.  The only problem is that it is upside down.  If your DAP or smartphone has a USB-C port on the top, then it will be oriented correctly.


----------



## FooFighter

HiFiHawaii808 said:


> This is oriented the way it is for 2 reasons.   1) the lightning cable port is at the bottom of the iPhone and 2) you need to center the W2 so that you can hold the phone in one hand easily while you are walking.  I am left handed and hold my iPhone in my right hand.    Therefore, the W2 needs to be on the right side of the iPhone.   For a right hander, it will probably be on the left side of the iPhone.    You need for the screen of the W2 to be viewable when you look at it.   You do need access to the volume controls too.  The only problem is that it is upside down.  If your DAP or smartphone has a USB-C port on the top, then it will be oriented correctly.


Thx for the explanation, indeed so many things to be considered like holding position (Though phones should support screen reorientation nowadays also for upside down mode) but yes on top comes the W2 screen and W2 buttons and the alignment of the adapter cable stuff...
Am wondering how my ordered Shanling Q1 can be attached.
In the worst case the saved space with mini digital source will be nullified by extra space for extra power bank 😂


----------



## Scuba Devils

All setup for a Friday of listening and loading up music - my USB hub almost at capacity! My W2 hasn't been getting much time during the week, enjoying it a lot again tonight though.


----------



## FooFighter

Scuba Devils said:


> All setup for a Friday of listening and loading up music - my USB hub almost at capacity! My W2 hasn't been getting much time during the week, enjoying it a lot again tonight though.


I have exactly the same hub!
Got it first for my DX220 Max as it didn't like any other hub on my MacBook...


----------



## Scuba Devils

FooFighter said:


> I have exactly the same hub!
> Got it first for my DX220 Max as it didn't like any other hub on my MacBook...



I did quite a bit of research before buying this around Christmas - very happy with it, I like the rubber protector etc and its a nice size.


----------



## jsmiller58

Scuba Devils said:


> I did quite a bit of research before buying this around Christmas - very happy with it, I like the rubber protector etc and its a nice size.


What hub is that?


----------



## Scuba Devils

jsmiller58 said:


> What hub is that?



https://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B081YGD...abc_FFZ896P19GDHQYMF1XKE?_encoding=UTF8&psc=1


----------



## jsmiller58

Scuba Devils said:


> https://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B081YGD...abc_FFZ896P19GDHQYMF1XKE?_encoding=UTF8&psc=1


Thank you!


----------



## becauseim

Can you tell me how to find out the current firmware of W2?

Is it possible to perform a firmware update through Parallels instead of Bootcamp?


----------



## bluestorm1992

becauseim said:


> Can you tell me how to find out the current firmware of W2?
> 
> Is it possible to perform a firmware update through Parallels instead of Bootcamp?


Parallels yes, someone in this thread has successfully done this. Try searching within the thread.


----------



## becauseim

how to download V1.0.2.1_AS from the official website?

google drive from the first post does not have this version


----------



## becauseim

The error does not disappear when the device is connected and i pressed OK (Parallels)



Spoiler: screenshot


----------



## Aye75

FooFighter said:


> Looking at your pictures you all are keeping the USB-C to dongle connection on the downside and the headphone cable on the upside, right?
> So you squeeze that USB-cable part into the bottom of your pocket/bag etc and risk it to suffer there.
> Do you think that this is better than letting all cables leave on one side and turn the phone upside down?
> 
> Dunno if I am just paranoid about that, you guys might have more experience with that, for me it's the first dongle on the go 😉


I normally put my phone in my pocket upside down.


----------



## becauseim

becauseim said:


> The error does not disappear when the device is connected and i pressed OK (Parallels)
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: screenshot


booted through bootcamp - the problem was solved


----------



## becauseim (Apr 3, 2021)

but iPhone SE still couldn't play louder vol 88 h 4.4 mm and louder vol 95 h 3,5 mm 

32 ohm iems


----------



## FooFighter (Apr 3, 2021)

becauseim said:


> but iPhone SE still couldn't play louder vol 88 h 4.4 mm and louder vol 95 h 3,5 mm
> 
> 32 ohm iems


There is a general IOS limitation as Twister found out before with L&P for any usb devices drawing more power. So it's not explicitly L&Ps fault.
Will you still need to play louder than 85 with 4,4mm?
If yes, then only solution is Android I am afraid until Apple will handle this limitation...


----------



## JelStIy

FooFighter said:


> There is a general IOS limitation as Twister found out before with L&P for any usb devices drawing more power. So it's not explicitly L&Ps fault.
> Will you still need to play louder than 85 with 4,4mm?
> If yes, then only solution is Android I am afraid until Apple will handle this limitation...



I think it may also have to do with the iPhone model — I don’t encounter this limitation with the iPhone 12 Pro Max.


----------



## FooFighter

JelStIy said:


> I think it may also have to do with the iPhone model — I don’t encounter this limitation with the iPhone 12 Pro Max.


I only encountered it with my IEM, not Full size can...
I have an IPhone11Pro...


----------



## JelStIy

Speaking of Android vs iOS, I was thinking of getting an Android phone with wireless charging as a source for the W2 and other portable amps I have. But they all resample if you use apps like Qobuz and Tidal directly, correct? Does this resampling really affect the sound quality in an audible way?


----------



## FooFighter

JelStIy said:


> Speaking of Android vs iOS, I was thinking of getting an Android phone with wireless charging as a source for the W2 and other portable amps I have. But they all resample if you use apps like Qobuz and Tidal directly, correct? Does this resampling really affect the sound quality in an audible way?


Hmmm, is that so in any case?
How about Full Size DAPs running Android too?
How about using apps like UApp?


----------



## JelStIy

FooFighter said:


> Hmmm, is that so in any case?
> How about Full Size DAPs running Android too?
> How about using apps like UApp?



All good suggestions, but if there is a DAP with wireless charging, I’ve missed it. I am also looking for something with a snappy interface and a  good processor and most DAPs don’t fit that description. Yes, I could use UAPP, but I don’t care for its interface.


----------



## Aye75

becauseim said:


> how to download V1.0.2.1_AS from the official website?
> 
> google drive from the first post does not have this version



I think the W1_W2_V1.0.2.1 in google drive is the same as from the site.

there's a text file in the folder in the google drive which I google translated it to:

W1_W2_V1.0.2.0_AS adds Xie Lantu tuning mode, asynchronous UAC connection mode, fixes W2 balance DSD output abnormality, and enhances connection stability
W1_W2_V1.0.2.1 Added the Xie Lantu tuning mode, adaptive UAC connection mode, fixed the W2 balance DSD output abnormality, and enhanced the connection stability

The description is almost similar to the description from luxury&Precision site firmware page - http://www.luxuryprecision.net/xiazai/
V1.0.2.1 - comes with the firmware W1_V1.0.2.1_AS
added the Xie Lantu tuning mode, adaptive UAC connection mode, repaired W2 balance DSD Abnormal output, enhanced connection stability

Not sure what's the difference between V1.0.2.0_AS & V1.0.2.1 asynchronous & adaptive UAC though or which is better.


----------



## bluestorm1992

Aye75 said:


> I think the W1_W2_V1.0.2.1 in google drive is the same as from the site.
> 
> there's a text file in the folder in the google drive which I google translated it to:
> 
> ...


I asked LP for which bin file to use. They said the two are virtually identical and we can use either of them.


----------



## FooFighter (Apr 3, 2021)

JelStIy said:


> All good suggestions, but if there is a DAP with wireless charging, I’ve missed it. I am also looking for something with a snappy interface and a  good processor and most DAPs don’t fit that description. Yes, I could use UAPP, but I don’t care for its interface.


E.g LG V50/V60? It's a phone with quad dac, no real DAP and quite popular in mid fi world, so could hold its ground also alone without W2 potentially 😉
But they are all suffering from the Android limitation as I am reading...
UApp or similar is a must it seems...
Whereas is it really clear that Quobuz or Tidal native app doesn't get around that limitation?


----------



## JelStIy

FooFighter said:


> E.g LG V50/V60? It's a phone with quad dac, no real DAP and quite popular in mid fi world, so could hold its ground also alone without W2 potentially 😉
> But they are all suffering from the Android limitation as I am reading...
> UApp or similar is a must it seems...
> Whereas is it really clear that Quobuz or Tidal native app doesn't get around that limitation?


I was almost set on the V50 or V60 but then started searching for known issues and apparently the former has a (recent) problem with bluetooth (maybe not that relevant, but it would be nice to have a good LDAC transmitter for my Qudelix) and the latter with WiFi (a deal-breaker for streaming). You might expect these to be solved with firmware updates, but LG just announced that it's exiting the mobile business entirely, which may mean few or no updates. So now I am looking at the Samsung S10 and the related models and trying to figure out whether they handle audio any different than other Android phones (as they otherwise fit my criteria).


----------



## jeffhawke

JelStIy said:


> I was almost set on the V50 or V60 but then started searching for known issues and apparently the former has a (recent) problem with bluetooth (maybe not that relevant, but it would be nice to have a good LDAC transmitter for my Qudelix) and the latter with WiFi (a deal-breaker for streaming). You might expect these to be solved with firmware updates, but LG just announced that it's exiting the mobile business entirely, which may mean few or no updates. So now I am looking at the Samsung S10 and the related models and trying to figure out whether they handle audio any different than other Android phones (as they otherwise fit my criteria).


I’m happy with my V30, no issues so far with either BT or wifi


----------



## FooFighter

Really strange with that Android limitation.
I am an IPhone user just for lazyness and comfort not by political attitude 😉
And honestly A-B playing Tidal on IOS vs UApp on Android on the W2, I prefer UApp...
On my very revealing DX220 Max DAP running Android Lollipop I sometimes choose Tidal native app for smoothing too striking songs 😉


----------



## twister6

JelStIy said:


> I was almost set on the V50 or V60 but then started searching for known issues and apparently the former has a (recent) problem with bluetooth (maybe not that relevant, but it would be nice to have a good LDAC transmitter for my Qudelix) and the latter with WiFi (a deal-breaker for streaming). You might expect these to be solved with firmware updates, but LG just announced that it's exiting the mobile business entirely, which may mean few or no updates. So now I am looking at the Samsung S10 and the related models and trying to figure out whether they handle audio any different than other Android phones (as they otherwise fit my criteria).



Yes, LG is probably out, and I was also surprised the Onkyo is about to fold as well.

Regarding Android phones, it will depend on the app you are using.  If I'm not mistaken, apps like HibyMusic, Neutron, and UAPP use their own drivers to bypass the sampling rate limitations of Android OS.


----------



## becauseim

FooFighter said:


> There is a general IOS limitation as Twister found out before with L&P for any usb devices drawing more power. So it's not explicitly L&Ps fault.
> Will you still need to play louder than 85 with 4,4mm?
> If yes, then only solution is Android I am afraid until Apple will handle this limitation...


I listen to E1DA at maximum volume without interruption. so yes, this is an L&P problem. I hope it will be possible to fix it in future updates. Yes, I need a headroom, I often listen loudly and I have headphones with high impedance.


----------



## musicday

Any news on the silicone case for the W2?
I use it with the LG V50 ThinQ 5G Korean model and I have no problems at all. Everything is working perfectly.


----------



## FooFighter

becauseim said:


> I listen to E1DA at maximum volume without interruption. so yes, this is an L&P problem. I hope it will be possible to fix it in future updates. Yes, I need a headroom, I often listen loudly and I have headphones with high impedance.


@twister6 have you read that? As E1DA is told to draw even more power it indeed doesn't sound like a general IOS limitation?


----------



## twister6

FooFighter said:


> @twister6 have you read that? As E1DA is told to draw even more power it indeed doesn't sound like a general IOS limitation?



How much current does E1DA draws from the phone?  Is there a link somewhere?  iPhone limitation is by design, Apple doesn't want external peripheral devices to drain the phone battery.  Even in L&P P6 Pro dap under setting you have USB Power Supply option to use either USB Power Supply or Self Power Supply (using own battery) when connecting to devices that limit the current draw.  W2 doesn't have its own battery, of course.  And with W2 when you go up in volume to over 80 and higher the current draw can spike even to 140-160mA.  But then, I don't know who would listen to their IEMs that loud.


----------



## JelStIy

jeffhawke said:


> I’m happy with my V30, no issues so far with either BT or wifi


Good to know! Do you happen to use Qobuz or Tidal apps? Does the W2 report the original, or resampled rates?


----------



## FooFighter (Apr 3, 2021)

twister6 said:


> How much current does E1DA draws from the phone?  Is there a link somewhere?  iPhone limitation is by design, Apple doesn't want external peripheral devices to drain the phone battery.  Even in L&P P6 Pro dap under setting you have USB Power Supply option to use either USB Power Supply or Self Power Supply (using own battery) when connecting to devices that limit the current draw.  W2 doesn't have its own battery, of course.  And with W2 when you go up in volume to over 80 and higher the current draw can spike even to 140-160mA.  But then, I don't know who would listen to their IEMs that loud.


@ClieOS can you please confirm your source?
Actually I referred to this post from you where you are saying W2 is 2nd for its voltage hunger... 
https://www.head-fi.org/threads/lux...le-update-info-on-post-1.949448/post-16243900


----------



## JelStIy

twister6 said:


> Yes, LG is probably out, and I was also surprised the Onkyo is about to fold as well.
> 
> Regarding Android phones, it will depend on the app you are using.  If I'm not mistaken, apps like HibyMusic, Neutron, and UAPP use their own drivers to bypass the sampling rate limitations of Android OS.



Seems like there is space for a company like Hiby to release an Android device with the latest hardware that has no DAC but uses its Android-circumventing system and has system-wide parametric EQ that works with external DACs. Huge battery, wireless charging. That would be my ideal transport device, but unfortunately it doesn’t exist. iPhones with jailbreaking actually come close but the EQE tweak I tried is unstable and a battery/RAM hog.


----------



## FooFighter

JelStIy said:


> Seems like there is space for a company like Hiby to release an Android device with the latest hardware that has no DAC but uses its Android-circumventing system and has system-wide parametric EQ that works with external DACs. Huge battery, wireless charging. That would be my ideal transport device, but unfortunately it doesn’t exist. iPhones with jailbreaking actually come close but the EQE tweak I tried is unstable and a battery/RAM hog.


Actually I don't believe they will do that as this could torpedo their own DAP sales.
But this system wide eq is really special
A headfi friend sold me his BA300S as he is fine with his R8 and system wide tweaking options which go further than just some PEQ settings...
Not sure if they can be applied though playing bit perfect MQA for example.


----------



## JelStIy (Apr 3, 2021)

FooFighter said:


> Actually I don't believe they will do that as this could torpedo their own DAP sales.
> But this system wide eq is really special
> A headfi friend sold me his BA300S as he is fine with his R8 and system wide tweaking options which go further than just some PEQ settings...
> Not sure if they can be applied though playing bit perfect MQA for example.


You are right, they are not likely to release such a device. Just wishful thinking... Unfortunately their MSEB system works only for the internal DAC, at least on my R5.

It does not work on MQA files as they must remain untouched. I think only Roon can modify them and still call them MQA.


----------



## ClieOS

FooFighter said:


> @ClieOS can you please confirm your source?
> Actually I referred to this post from you where you are saying W2 is 2nd for its voltage hunger...
> https://www.head-fi.org/threads/lux...le-update-info-on-post-1.949448/post-16243900



Measured them all with an USB volt/current meter myself, with the same load under the same condition - under Android only. I am not an Apple user.


----------



## FooFighter

ClieOS said:


> Measured them all with an USB volt/current meter myself, with the same load under the same condition - under Android only. I am not an Apple user.


Thx for replying.
@twister do you think the dongles draw different current from IOS phones than Android phones?
If no here's your reference...


----------



## vanez1985

Folks, any news regarding W2 availability?
Hifigo team told me previously that it had been expected to become available this week but later was delayed again


----------



## musicday

vanez1985 said:


> Folks, any news regarding W2 availability?
> Hifigo team told me previously that it had been expected to become available this week but later was delayed again


Musicteck should have them soon, just make sure you subscribe to their newsletter to know asap.


----------



## Verificateur (Apr 3, 2021)

Hi everyone! This may have been answered before, but wanted to ask someone who had W1 and then upgraded to W2 - did you find it to be a worthwhile / noticeable improvement?


----------



## rwelles

I've been attacked by gremlins!! 

Suddenly my iPhone stopped recognizing certain dongles. My ddhifi TC28i to the W2. The W2's lights come on but no audio and doesn't show on the iPhone. Same with my iBasso DC1. I thought it was the ddhifi adapter, but my blucoil aqua also doesn't show up either. The aqua has _never_ had a problem before. 

The only thing that connects is my W2 with the lightning cable. But of course, that is highly sporadic (don't breathe!!). 

I suspect my recent upgrade to iOS 14.4.2 has been monkeying about where it doesn't belong. Anyone else who has upgrade to 14.4.2 had any problems???

thanks!


----------



## RPKwan

twister6 said:


> Yes, LG is probably out, and I was also surprised the Onkyo is about to fold as well.
> 
> Regarding Android phones, it will depend on the app you are using.  If I'm not mistaken, apps like HibyMusic, Neutron, and UAPP use their own drivers to bypass the sampling rate limitations of Android OS.


I've been testing with some spare Android phones and they work well. I turn off Wi-fi and Bluetooth and just load the phone with high-resolution files played through Hiby app.


----------



## Ales R

Andrew (Musicteck) wrote me this:
As far as we tested, there is no issues with W1 since it only draws 90mA, but W2 draws 110-120mA and iPhone has a limitation of 100mA to support external devices. So, when using W2 with iPhone 11 or 12 and W2 volume is over 70, it draws more current than iPhone allows and volume gets choppy and cuts off, even with that white cable. We suggest you set your iPhone to max volume, set W2 gain high and lower W2 volume below 70. That is when there are no issues with iPhone. Android phones and windows laptops don't have this issue. Only iPhones.


----------



## jeffhawke (Apr 4, 2021)

JelStIy said:


> Good to know! Do you happen to use Qobuz or Tidal apps? Does the W2 report the original, or resampled rates?


I’m using the V30 almost exclusively with Tidal, andI use my DAP with music files as its wifi streaming performance is so-so. I’m still using the S1 with the V30, whcih I’m happy with so far, but of course I havent tried the W2 yet, so I wouldn’t know. Hopefully soon. Btw, I use mainly Neutron as player app.


----------



## justanut

twister6 said:


> Yes, SPDIF is not Line Out, it is a digital coax out to drive external DAC/amp.  And, only 3.5mm port of W1/W2 has SPDIF output.


Pardon my noob question: what are the benefits passing the digital signal thru W2 via spdif to external dac/amp instead of directly into the dac/amp?

I have the iFi Diablo and am wondering if there’s any point to doing this with an iPhone as the transport?


----------



## musicday

I've been watching a long movie on Netflix with the W2 and my Windows 7 laptop. I am more impressed then when I first got it with its sound output.
Is either burn in or the brain got used to it, but it very detailed and capable to reproduce the smallest micro details in both music and movies.
And it's got raw power, when you turn up the volume you can sense an increase in resolution not just volume. The S1 wasn't like this. Was more intimate and softer.


----------



## FooFighter

justanut said:


> Pardon my noob question: what are the benefits passing the digital signal thru W2 via spdif to external dac/amp instead of directly into the dac/amp?
> 
> I have the iFi Diablo and am wondering if there’s any point to doing this with an iPhone as the transport?


I asked the same question long before and Twister answered it.
Please search after "jitter" control in this thread...


----------



## FooFighter (Apr 4, 2021)

jeffhawke said:


> I’m using the V30 almost exclusively with Tidal, andI use my DAP with music files as its wifi streaming performance is so-so. I’m still using the S1 with the V30, whcih I’m happy with so far, but of course I havent tried the W2 yet, so I wouldn’t know. Hopefully soon. Btw, I use mainly Neutron as player app.


I think the question was rather about the V30 decoding and transport to DAC rather than S1 or W2 so if you can see the native bit rate of the Tidal file (or its unfolded result) and not the Android sample rate of 48khz.
How W2/S1 handle that is then up to their capabilities.
S1 will report some MQA decoding message as far as I remember or the CD quality rate for the "hifi" tracks even on my non-Hifi-Motorola phone.
W2 is reporting 32 bit everywhere no matter if it's 16/24 and the bit depth is usually twice of the FLAC resolution for Master tracks as Tidal is doing first unfold as part of its software (same as UApp with purchased MQA module), for the CD quality tracks it should report the standard rate of the flac like 44


----------



## bluestorm1992 (Apr 4, 2021)

Ales R said:


> Andrew (Musicteck) wrote me this:
> As far as we tested, there is no issues with W1 since it only draws 90mA, but W2 draws 110-120mA and iPhone has a limitation of 100mA to support external devices. So, when using W2 with iPhone 11 or 12 and W2 volume is over 70, it draws more current than iPhone allows and volume gets choppy and cuts off, even with that white cable. We suggest you set your iPhone to max volume, set W2 gain high and lower W2 volume below 70. That is when there are no issues with iPhone. Android phones and windows laptops don't have this issue. Only iPhones.


Let me put this info to OP.


----------



## JelStIy

FooFighter said:


> I think the question was rather about the V30 decoding and transport to DAC rather than S1 or W2 so if you can see the native bit rate of the Tidal file (or its unfolded result) and not the Android sample rate of 48khz.
> How W2/S1 handle that is then up to their capabilities.
> S1 will report some MQA decoding message as far as I remember or the CD quality rate for the "hifi" tracks even on my non-Hifi-Motorola phone.
> W2 is reporting 32 bit everywhere no matter if it's 16/24 and the bit depth is usually twice of the FLAC resolution for Master tracks as Tidal is doing first unfold as part of its software (same as UApp with purchased MQA module), for the CD quality tracks it should report the standard rate of the flac like 44



Right, I mentioned the W2 because I assumed that the PP already had it — sorry. But I would be interested in what the S1 reports for non-MQA CD quality files being played with the V30. If it’s 44.1 kHz than that’s good news because that’s probably the most common rate still and worst affected by resampling to the non-commensurate 48kHz value.


----------



## twister6

justanut said:


> Pardon my noob question: what are the benefits passing the digital signal thru W2 via spdif to external dac/amp instead of directly into the dac/amp?
> 
> I have the iFi Diablo and am wondering if there’s any point to doing this with an iPhone as the transport?



The theoretical explanation is that W1/W2 will re-clock the digital data stream, cleaning up the jitter. But it doesn't mean that you will or won't hear the difference, especially on the go with iPhone and whatever iems you are using  Try with and without it, see if you hear anything. 

Just my opinion, but I think it will make more sense when using it with your laptop at your desk, sitting and analyzing the sounds


----------



## justanut

twister6 said:


> The theoretical explanation is that W1/W2 will re-clock the digital data stream, cleaning up the jitter. But it doesn't mean that you will or won't hear the difference, especially on the go with iPhone and whatever iems you are using  Try with and without it, see if you hear anything.
> 
> Just my opinion, but I think it will make more sense when using it with your laptop at your desk, sitting and analyzing the sounds


Thanks! Just ordered yesterday so might be a long wait before I get hold of the W2 to try...

Was this <-> close to getting a DAP to augment my MEST II which is simply overpowered by the Diablo. But chanced upon this product thanks to @xand ~ Hoping it drives the MEST II nicely and offers me a simple portable solution (since I upgrade my iPhone annually).


----------



## Babayagga

JelStIy said:


> I was almost set on the V50 or V60 but then started searching for known issues and apparently the former has a (recent) problem with bluetooth (maybe not that relevant, but it would be nice to have a good LDAC transmitter for my Qudelix) and the latter with WiFi (a deal-breaker for streaming). You might expect these to be solved with firmware updates, but LG just announced that it's exiting the mobile business entirely, which may mean few or no updates. So now I am looking at the Samsung S10 and the related models and trying to figure out whether they handle audio any different than other Android phones (as they otherwise fit my criteria).


I had the V50 and the December update killed my BT, but I have the V60 and love it!


----------



## musicday

I am just thinking of getting another  LG V60 just for the amazing battery life and use it with the W2.


----------



## twister6

justanut said:


> Thanks! Just ordered yesterday so might be a long wait before I get hold of the W2 to try...
> 
> Was this <-> close to getting a DAP to augment my MEST II which is simply overpowered by the Diablo. But chanced upon this product thanks to @xand ~ Hoping it drives the MEST II nicely and offers me a simple portable solution (since I upgrade my iPhone annually).



MEST MKII is not hard to drive.  I set my aging galaxy S9 phone to around 75% volume, W2 in high gain w/vol 70, and MKII is happy   Btw, MKII soundstage is very wide with W2.


----------



## JelStIy

Babayagga said:


> I had the V50 and the December update killed my BT, but I have the V60 and love it!



How’s the WiFi on the V60 — do you use it for streaming? Also, if you have the W2, what bitrate does it show for “regular” apps that don’t circumvent  Android resampling (such as the Qobuz app)? It’s very hard to find this information as the answer seems to depend on the exact model, Android version, and the DAC itself.


----------



## Babayagga

JelStIy said:


> How’s the WiFi on the V60 — do you use it for streaming? Also, if you have the W2, what bitrate does it show for “regular” apps that don’t circumvent  Android resampling (such as the Qobuz app)? It’s very hard to find this information as the answer seems to depend on the exact model, Android version, and the DAC itself.


The WiFi hs been flawless so far. I stream 99% of my music and the resample rats differ depending on the song. When I use Quboz it varies between 44.1, 48, and 96 using UAPP.


----------



## JelStIy

Babayagga said:


> The WiFi hs been flawless so far. I stream 99% of my music and the resample rats differ depending on the song. When I use Quboz it varies between 44.1, 48, and 96 using UAPP.


Thanks so much! I read somewhere that there was a problem with UAPP on this phone but apparently not the case. Have you tried using the native Qobuz app -- what are the rates displayed in that case? Also, this model has a system-wide (graphic) equalizer, correct?


----------



## Babayagga

JelStIy said:


> Thanks so much! I read somewhere that there was a problem with UAPP on this phone but apparently not the case. Have you tried using the native Qobuz app -- what are the rates displayed in that case? Also, this model has a system-wide (graphic) equalizer, correct?


I honestly haven't tried the native app since I have the W2 because otherwise, it uses the android DAC. 
It does have the EQ in the Developer Options


----------



## musicday

S1 thread  = 125 pages
W2 thread = 118 pages


----------



## NYanakiev

twister6 said:


> MEST MKII is not hard to drive.  I set my aging galaxy S9 phone to around 75% volume, W2 in high gain w/vol 70, and MKII is happy   Btw, MKII soundstage is very wide with W2.


Liking the new MEST thus far? I should be getting mine in the next few days. I briefly had the original MEST but found it too cheaply made, especially versus Thummim and sold it on. I wasn't as blown away by the sound as most other people. 

It seems like UM fixed all of my niggles with the V2 so here is hoping I also like the sound this time.


----------



## musicday

bluestorm1992 said:


> I got these few design pics. Actual products will be ready in a couple of days.


To be or not to be :
The case, where is the case?


----------



## bluestorm1992

musicday said:


> To be or not to be :
> The case, where is the case?


Not yet, probably next week.


----------



## W1ll1eTheP1mp

jeffhawke said:


> I’m happy with my V30, no issues so far with either BT or wifi


Same her. I have V40 and extremely happy with it! 😃 No DAP for me when these kind of phones exist!


----------



## justanut

W1ll1eTheP1mp said:


> Same her. I have V40 and extremely happy with it! 😃 No DAP for me when these kind of phones exist!


Sadly LG has just confirmed they are exiting the smartphone market from June onwards.


----------



## W1ll1eTheP1mp

jeffhawke said:


> I’m using the V30 almost exclusively with Tidal, andI use my DAP with music files as its wifi streaming performance is so-so. I’m still using the S1 with the V30, whcih I’m happy with so far, but of course I havent tried the W2 yet, so I wouldn’t know. Hopefully soon. Btw, I use mainly Neutron as player app.


Hmm. Whats the point using an external dac with V30 when the internal is very good? 🙂


----------



## W1ll1eTheP1mp

justanut said:


> Sadly LG has just confirmed they are exiting the smartphone market from June onwards.


Heard that quite a while ago that LG is going out of the mobile business. I think i also heard they will support the newest model a little longer. Its Sad that they are leaving, cause its the best ohone ive ever had. 

Hopefully another brand will fill the void KF is leaving with their "audiophile phones". Im quite sure that several Chinese manufacturer already makes ESS/Cirrus Logic dac chip based (and maybe AKM) phones.


----------



## musicday

justanut said:


> Sadly LG has just confirmed they are exiting the smartphone market from June onwards.


Yes is very sad. At the moment I like only LG phones and I am already thinking of what to upgrade in the near future.
Samsung seems to be the only one that offers the longest software support.
But then again even if I have the W2, I would still look like a phone with : FM radio, micro SD card, headphone jack , long battery life and double tap to wake up and lock screen.


----------



## soundblast75

musicday said:


> Yes is very sad. At the moment I like only LG phones and I am already thinking of what to upgrade in the near future.
> Samsung seems to be the only one that offers the longest software support.
> But then again even if I have the W2, I would still look like a phone with : FM radio, micro SD card, headphone jack , long battery life and double tap to wake up and lock screen.


If you're using UAPP with W2 it wouldn't matter much which android you get from audio point


----------



## W1ll1eTheP1mp

musicday said:


> Yes is very sad. At the moment I like only LG phones and I am already thinking of what to upgrade in the near future.
> Samsung seems to be the only one that offers the longest software support.
> But then again even if I have the W2, I would still look like a phone with : FM radio, micro SD card, headphone jack , long battery life and double tap to wake up and lock screen.


Sad that the LG V60 has less audio features than V40. Idk what to upgrade to after my V40. I think im going to buy a new battery to replace the old one after 1 more year. I take very good care of my phones and they usually last 4 years. My V40 still looks mint(using cases that cover the whole phone). 

Or i will check out the Chinese "audiophile" phones.


----------



## vanez1985

W1ll1eTheP1mp said:


> Hmm. Whats the point using an external dac with V30 when the internal is very good? 🙂


Some people just don't like Sabre sound in Quad DAC, lack of BAL output and hassle with low gain - high gain switching ) I had V30 before, gladly moved to Q5 later which was too large to be comfortable on the go, currently sticking to S1 and waiting for W2 to become available again


----------



## NYanakiev (Apr 5, 2021)

Listening to my Thummim via W2 and my Samsung S21 Ultra. Sounds ridiculously good. This dongle is such an excellent performer I'm finding it hard to believe.


----------



## musicday

NYanakiev said:


> Listening to my Thummim via W2 and my Samsung S21 Ultra. Sounds ridiculously good. This dongle is such an excellent performer I'm finding it hard to believe.


I am using it with the basic Blon BL-03 and I am impressed. Indeed very good.


----------



## chrisgtl

NYanakiev said:


> Listening to my Thummim via W2 and my Samsung S21 Ultra. Sounds ridiculously good. This dongle is such an excellent performer I'm finding it hard to believe.



I dentical setup apart from the S21. I'm still rocking the older S20.

My Fiio leather IEM case turned up too so loving this very portable solution.


----------



## Babayagga

soundblast75 said:


> If you're using UAPP with W2 it wouldn't matter much which android you get from audio point


Except for when you leave the house and don't want to bring your W2 but still want to listen to music


----------



## chrisgtl

MMR Thummim > Eletech Plato 4.4mm > L&P W2 > Fiio Case = Got there in the end (for now...)


----------



## NYanakiev

chrisgtl said:


> MMR Thummim > Eletech Plato 4.4mm > L&P W2 > Fiio Case = Got there in the end (for now...)


Got a link for that case?


----------



## chrisgtl

NYanakiev said:


> Got a link for that case?



Sure. https://www.aliexpress.com/item/100...earchweb0_0,searchweb201602_,searchweb201603_


----------



## Babayagga

bluestorm1992 said:


> Want to share some interesting new products, especially for those who are considering purchasing a small dongle like the Lotoo PAW S1.
> 
> Update: see post #43 for a first impression!
> 
> ...


Can anyone tell me which file is the FW Update package or are all of them required to download?


----------



## bluestorm1992

Babayagga said:


> Can anyone tell me which file is the FW Update package or are all of them required to download?


Post #1 outlines the files you need to download and install.


----------



## Babayagga

bluestorm1992 said:


> Post #1 outlines the files you need to download and install.


Where do you think I got the screen grab from? I read the directions and I don't see an update package file in the Google drive.


----------



## bluestorm1992

Babayagga said:


> Where do you think I got the screen grab from? I read the directions and I don't see an update package file in the Google drive.


The ones I said in the parentheses.


----------



## Babayagga

bluestorm1992 said:


> The ones I said in the parentheses.


Got it, thank you


----------



## FooFighter (Apr 5, 2021)

Coming back to my Shanling Q1 experiment:
It is working!
Playing from my 512 GB micro SD card on W2...
Interesting: not every USB cable is working.
E.g  my new ddhifi cable isn't working but the original L&P cable does work!

Great small footprint setup!
Will need to see how long Q1 battery will last...

Edit: 
- Guess what: White L&P cable is causing constant disconnections - am using my Qudelix 5k cable now without issues 
- In HID Key mode volume is changeable with the nice click volume wheel in small steps 1by1, that's comfortable like my Apple Watch
- Only downside is that you don't have Uapp on it but some basic 8 band system wide equalizer which seems to apply also to the USB-port.


----------



## snapandslide

chrisgtl said:


> MMR Thummim > Eletech Plato 4.4mm > L&P W2 > Fiio Case = Got there in the end (for now...)


Its not a bad case, eh? Mine arrived last week! Still waiting on the new Musicteck batch for the W2, should have bought the one already in the country and just got a refund on the pre-order. lol


----------



## chrisgtl

snapandslide said:


> Its not a bad case, eh? Mine arrived last week! Still waiting on the new Musicteck batch for the W2, should have bought the one already in the country and just got a refund on the pre-order. lol


Good things come to those who wait. You won't be disappointed I'm sure. Yes, the case is very good. Thanks for the pointer on that.


----------



## NYanakiev

chrisgtl said:


> Good things come to those who wait. You won't be disappointed I'm sure. Yes, the case is very good. Thanks for the pointer on that.


Got one coming my way via AE. Will be a bit of a wait


----------



## tisquinn

Is there a consensus on the best way to get the W2 and a phone in a pocket without regular interuptions? My current dongle setup (iphone to over-priced apple cable to dragonfly red) is really good in that I never hear any interruptions at all, but on an old phone, I would get tons of interuptions with my dragonfly. Seeing people say that issues with the iphone to w2 in their pocket was making me nervous. The ddhifi adapter > usb c-to-c otg cable > dac seemed like one more part than ideal, but if it works....


----------



## HiFiHawaii808

tisquinn said:


> Is there a consensus on the best way to get the W2 and a phone in a pocket without regular interuptions? My current dongle setup (iphone to over-priced apple cable to dragonfly red) is really good in that I never hear any interruptions at all, but on an old phone, I would get tons of interuptions with my dragonfly. Seeing people say that issues with the iphone to w2 in their pocket was making me nervous. The ddhifi adapter > usb c-to-c otg cable > dac seemed like one more part than ideal, but if it works....


I would not put an iPhone and a W2 in your pocket.   First of all, it will disconnect frequently and second, it will damage the connector.    Best way to use the W2 is to attach it with Velcro on the back of your smartphone and carry the device in your hand.    If you want to put your smartphone in your pocket, use a bluetooth option like UTWS3.  That works very well even though the sound quality takes a hit due to bluetooth.


----------



## FooFighter

HiFiHawaii808 said:


> I would not put an iPhone and a W2 in your pocket.   First of all, it will disconnect frequently and second, it will damage the connector.    Best way to use the W2 is to attach it with Velcro on the back of your smartphone and carry the device in your hand.    If you want to put your smartphone in your pocket, use a bluetooth option like UTWS3.  That works very well even though the sound quality takes a hit due to bluetooth.


Why should it damage the connector more than for an Android Phone?
Velcro solution is fine but any before mentioned adapter solution will work fine in the pocket like my ddhifi lightning adapter plus ddhifi usb-c cable, very stable no interruptions.
Penon cable was also mentioned before in this thread which is lightning-to-USB-C in one cable like the stock one but with better quality - haven't tried this one though


----------



## becauseim

I was told that if you use a cable that uses an *Apple-certified* chip, the iPhone will give up to *500 mA*

If anyone uses such a cable, please test it at *maximum volume* in the W2


----------



## FooFighter (Apr 5, 2021)

becauseim said:


> I was told that if you use a cable that uses an *Apple-certified* chip, the iPhone will give up to *500 mA*
> 
> If anyone uses such a cable, please test it at *maximum volume* in the W2


Please look at the pages before.
IPhone will distort at above volume  85 +- with W2 with any cable I have tried so far including e.g original Apple camera connection kit


----------



## tisquinn

Thanks @FooFighter; so you think that is the best way to go so far? I was hoping there was something that would involve fewer pieces; but this is great to know this works well. Thanks so much for experimenting for the rest of us! 

(Also I have used a different usb dac in my pocket daily for years; have never had any damage to a connector; I'm just conscientious about putting it in a pocket).


----------



## FooFighter (Apr 5, 2021)

tisquinn said:


> Thanks @FooFighter; so you think that is the best way to go so far? I was hoping there was something that would involve fewer pieces; but this is great to know this works well. Thanks so much for experimenting for the rest of us!
> 
> (Also I have used a different usb dac in my pocket daily for years; have never had any damage to a connector; I'm just conscientious about putting it in a pocket).


no worries, I had the same concerns before and was e.g. also wondering if both lightning/USB-connectors and headphone cable should better leave the pocket at the top (so that usually means phone is upside down and cable arrangement can get fussy depending on the type, angles and length of the connectors...)
I am still curiously waiting for the Aliexpress delivery of the 180degree USB-C connector which is the most compact solution I have seen so far.
Unfortunately only for USB-C and not for lightning ports...


----------



## soundblast75 (Apr 5, 2021)

Mr Vicarious said:


> Here's another frequency graph but from DIY Audio Heaven:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


These headphones are a massive misfire by AT, been sitting in its box for 2 years, can't even sell them, they sound exactly how you describe the  W2 and that turns the comments into compliments as L&P only create reference products, ive had a few including P6Pro, they will reveal and perform exactly to the level of your cans.
Hip dac which i also have, on the other hand is a very lush, warm dac and undoubtedly will make these ATs more listenable. 
Advise, if i may, keep W2, get a set of fantastic iems and enjoy 🍻🎶👍


----------



## syke

Ales R said:


> Andrew (Musicteck) wrote me this:
> As far as we tested, there is no issues with W1 since it only draws 90mA, but W2 draws 110-120mA and iPhone has a limitation of 100mA to support external devices. So, when using W2 with iPhone 11 or 12 and W2 volume is over 70, it draws more current than iPhone allows and volume gets choppy and cuts off, even with that white cable. We suggest you set your iPhone to max volume, set W2 gain high and lower W2 volume below 70. That is when there are no issues with iPhone. Android phones and windows laptops don't have this issue. Only iPhones.


It is drawing close to 160mA from my iPad Pro.


----------



## JelStIy (Apr 6, 2021)

I noticed today that the usb c port on my W2 is a little wobbly. Or rather the usb cable has a lot of play while plugged in (I tried several cables).  I hooked it up to my computer and it occasionally disconnects when I pick it up. When I used it with my iPhone I assumed the occasional disconnects were all due to the lightning port side. But it appears there is a problem on the usb c end as well.  I can move the usb cable up and down quite a bit while it’s plugged in. Anybody else has that?


----------



## thomaspf

FooFighter said:


> Please look at the pages before.
> IPhone will distort at above volume  85 +- with W2 with any cable I have tried so far including e.g original Apple camera connection kit


You are connecting the W2 to an IPhone and when you raise the volume on the W2 over 85 it starts distorting due to lack of power via the USB port? Which IPhone model and what headphones are you using? 

I just tried this with my wife's IPhone 12 Pro Max and an HE1000se. I don't have Neutron on there but listening to the system sound that seems to work okay at volume 100 in high gain with the L&P cable. Even 85 is plenty loud but I wanted to check for the degradation.


----------



## jeffhawke

W1ll1eTheP1mp said:


> Hmm. Whats the point using an external dac with V30 when the internal is very good? 🙂


The amp. If I could find a good balanced amp with a similar form factor as S1/W1/W2 I’d go for it.


----------



## syke

JelStIy said:


> I noticed today that the usb c port on my W2 is a little wobbly. Or rather the usb cable has a lot of play while plugged in (I tried several cables).  I hooked it up to my computer and it occasionally disconnects when I pick it up. When I used it with my iPhone I assumed the occasional disconnects were all due to the lightning port side. But it appears there is a problem on the usb c end as well.  I can move the usb cable up and down quite a bit while it’s plugged in. Anybody else has that?


Not on mine.. but I reckon it will be over time... That's just the nature of small connectors with the constant plugging and unplugging. I would use something like sugru to keep the connection sturdy if you only intend to stick to one connection.


----------



## becauseim

thomaspf said:


> You are connecting the W2 to an IPhone and when you raise the volume on the W2 over 85 it starts distorting due to lack of power via the USB port? Which IPhone model and what headphones are you using?
> 
> I just tried this with my wife's IPhone 12 Pro Max and an HE1000se. I don't have Neutron on there but listening to the system sound that seems to work okay at volume 100 in high gain with the L&P cable. Even 85 is plenty loud but I wanted to check for the degradation.


thank you! it's worth checking out the new iPhones in the apple store.

Could you try connecting 32 ohm headphones to the balanced output of the W2 at 100% volume?

I only reach 100% volume when using *isodynamic IEM* with *32 ohm* impedance and it's not as loud as it may seem


----------



## becauseim

FooFighter said:


> Please look at the pages before.
> IPhone will distort at above volume  85 +- with W2 with any cable I have tried so far including e.g original Apple camera connection kit


did you use the apple camera kit *with or without *an external powerbank?


----------



## musicday

syke said:


> Not on mine.. but I reckon it will be over time... That's just the nature of small connectors with the constant plugging and unplugging. I would use something like sugru to keep the connection sturdy if you only intend to stick to one connection.


I wonder if the type C connector on the W2 gets damaged how difficult is to replace it.


----------



## NYanakiev

musicday said:


> I wonder if the type C connector on the W2 gets damaged how difficult is to replace it.


Probably very. I really hope I never get to the stage of relying on L&P's customer service considering I am in the UK...


----------



## RPKwan (Apr 6, 2021)

This was a pleasant surprise. Don't know of many dongles that can push the LCD2F adequately with some headroom to spare. I could happily leave it at 70 in HG.


----------



## syke

musicday said:


> I wonder if the type C connector on the W2 gets damaged how difficult is to replace it.


If you can figure out how to access the PCB, it would be relatively easy to change out the female USB C connector on your own. 
I believe you can remove the carbon fiber bottom plate using a heat gun to access the PCB.


----------



## FooFighter

Or maybe really keep one good cable like USB-C to USB-C ddhifi cable always connected to W2 and plug/unplug the other end of the cable either directly to your source or to another adapter like ddhifi lightning to USB-C.
Thereby you reduce the usage of the W2 USB port


----------



## W1ll1eTheP1mp

jeffhawke said:


> The amp. If I could find a good balanced amp with a similar form factor as S1/W1/W2 I’d go for it.


Well, the amp is quite good if you trick it into HIM or AUX. Have you tried that? I also was considering buying a more powerful amp to pair with my V40, but after actually testing my gear with it and using imp adapter to trick it, i came to the conclusion that an separate amp is just waste of money for my use. 

No need to trick it for IEMs at all(my usage with Oppo PM-3) . The amp is prob not the best if you drive low ohm low sens headphones, but those kind of headphone are probably best with an desktop amp for home use anyway


----------



## iFi audio

justanut said:


> I have the iFi Diablo and am wondering if there’s any point to doing this with an iPhone as the transport?



iPhone as a transport for iDSD Diablo makes sense if you'd like to have a transportable package that can drive pretty much any headphones. Dektop use however is a different and broad subject .


----------



## jeffhawke

W1ll1eTheP1mp said:


> Well, the amp is quite good if you trick it into HIM or AUX. Have you tried that? I also was considering buying a more powerful amp to pair with my V40, but after actually testing my gear with it and using imp adapter to trick it, i came to the conclusion that an separate amp is just waste of money for my use.
> 
> No need to trick it for IEMs at all(my usage with Oppo PM-3) . The amp is prob not the best if you drive low ohm low sens headphones, but those kind of headphone are probably best with an desktop amp for home use anyway


Unfortunately my V30 is a Euro version, with built-in volume limitations. I have not found an effective way to bypass the limitations so far, except by using an external amp. Using iFi xCAN atm, connected to HO. Works nice, just a bit bulky.


----------



## JelStIy

syke said:


> Not on mine.. but I reckon it will be over time... That's just the nature of small connectors with the constant plugging and unplugging. I would use something like sugru to keep the connection sturdy if you only intend to stick to one connection.


Electrical tape seems to be doing the job for now. But this may be my last dongle. I also had the Earmen Sparrow whose balanced connection started getting choppy after a day of use. Here it is the usb connector. Qudelix is the only dongle I had zero issues with, and I’ve had it the longest.


----------



## thomaspf

becauseim said:


> thank you! it's worth checking out the new iPhones in the apple store.
> 
> Could you try connecting 32 ohm headphones to the balanced output of the W2 at 100% volume?
> 
> I only reach 100% volume when using *isodynamic IEM* with *32 ohm* impedance and it's not as loud as it may seem


If I am not mistaken then the HE1000se has an impedance of 35 Ohms. I did my test on the balanced output? 

I will repeat the experiment with a USB power meter in the chain. Then I can try the W2 direct ly connected to the IPhone or with a power bank/hub in the middle to see whether that makes any difference.


----------



## HiFiHawaii808

RPKwan said:


> This was a pleasant surprise. Don't know of many dongles that can push the LCD2F adequately with some headroom to spare. I could happily leave it at 70 in HG.


I hear you.   I was stunned at how well the W2 drove my ZMF verite closed.


----------



## musicday

The sound has become better in all the aspects after 60 hours of playback. W2 is really impressive.


----------



## BadgerRivFan

tisquinn said:


> Thanks @FooFighter; so you think that is the best way to go so far? I was hoping there was something that would involve fewer pieces; but this is great to know this works well. Thanks so much for experimenting for the rest of us!
> 
> (Also I have used a different usb dac in my pocket daily for years; have never had any damage to a connector; I'm just conscientious about putting it in a pocket).


I use the Lotoo Lightning to USB C cable that was made for the Paw S1.  It works great with iPhones and iPads.  Unfortunately, it doesn't seem to be available any longer (no idea why).  Maybe check with Andrew at MusicTeck to see if they are just out of stock?

Alternatively, this cable from Penon Audio will also work.  If you want the most "pocketable" version, go for the right-angled option...

https://penonaudio.com/audio-cable/usb-cable/type-c-to-lightning-silver-plated-cable.html


----------



## Mr Vicarious

soundblast75 said:


> These headphones are a massive misfire by AT, been sitting in its box for 2 years, can't even sell them, they sound exactly how you describe the  W2 and that turns the comments into compliments as L&P only create reference products, ive had a few including P6Pro, they will reveal and perform exactly to the level of your cans.
> Hip dac which i also have, on the other hand is a very lush, warm dac and undoubtedly will make these ATs more listenable.
> Advise, if i may, keep W2, get a set of fantastic iems and enjoy 🍻🎶👍


Shame, as your missing out on a great pair of cans. Try giving the SR9s a good burn-in session and then make an evaluation. I noticed a significant difference before and after burn-in. 

I've tried lots of other equipment on them eg. Monolith portable DAC amp, THX amps, Helm Bolt etc etc, and although some have been brighter than others, but still enjoyable, none of them sounded as sterile and thin sounding as the W2. Yes, the SR9s are slightly bright but they are also revealing of the components they are attached to, which makes them great for evaluating DACS and and head amps, and which is why I stand by my comments about the W2.

And it's not just me that thinks the SR9s are special; they've got plenty of glowing reviews on the net, from professionals and ordinary users; eg. they are currently on sale on Amazon for £350 and have 49 users ratings with an average of 4 and half stars.


----------



## FooFighter

No need for bashing gear.
It's all up to synergy and taste.
I also don't like W2 with my Full Size Denons and find them too bright there too.
So it's not only up to one single headphone which might not be a good match.
But for the others, especially IEMs it's a nice small audiophile dongle


----------



## becauseim

Has anyone compared the *W2* with the *Qudelix 5K*? It seems to me as if the *W2* compared to the 5K *adds tube harmonics*.
That is, it doesn't sound quite authentic, but warm and pleasant.
Has anyone had these impressions?


----------



## FooFighter (Apr 6, 2021)

becauseim said:


> Has anyone compared the *W2* with the *Qudelix 5K*? It seems to me as if the *W2* compared to the 5K *adds tube harmonics*.
> That is, it doesn't sound quite authentic, but warm and pleasant.
> Has anyone had these impressions?


W2 is much more resolving than Qudelix from my impression.
In the same time though as I wrote above I cannot stand W2 on my Full Size Denons whereas on Qudelix it's fine.
From my feeling Qudelix is like a more mediocre Paw S1, that means darker and more wet and pairs better with brighter gear. (I mean Paw S1 is a step up from Qudelix but similarly tuned)
Regarding tube I guess you refer to NOS filter?


----------



## HiFiHawaii808

becauseim said:


> Has anyone compared the *W2* with the *Qudelix 5K*? It seems to me as if the *W2* compared to the 5K *adds tube harmonics*.
> That is, it doesn't sound quite authentic, but warm and pleasant.
> Has anyone had these impressions?


I own a tube amp and I've demoed both full tube and hybrid tube amps, the W2 does not add anything that resembles tube sound.    The Cayin C9 has that feature and one of the reasons I purchased it.


----------



## FooFighter

HiFiHawaii808 said:


> I own a tube amp and I've demoed both full tube and hybrid tube amps, the W2 does not add anything that resembles tube sound.    The Cayin C9 has that feature and one of the reasons I purchased it.


I agree, I could only afford a used Oriolus BA300S but tube tuning is a different story than even NOS filter setting


----------



## becauseim

FooFighter said:


> W2 is much more resolving than Qudelix from my impression.
> In the same time though as I wrote above I cannot stand W2 on my Full Size Denons whereas on Qudelix it's fine.
> From my feeling Qudelix is like a more mediocre Paw S1, that means darker and more wet and pairs better with brighter gear. (I mean Paw S1 is a step up from Qudelix but similarly tuned)
> Regarding tube I guess you refer to NOS filter?


Thanks for your comparison!

What is the *NOS filter*? Does it make the sound so warm, but detailed at the same time?



HiFiHawaii808 said:


> I own a tube amp and I've demoed both full tube and hybrid tube amps, the W2 does not add anything that resembles tube sound.    The Cayin C9 has that feature and one of the reasons I purchased it.


Thanks! I recently listened to the *C9* in the showroom with my Tin P2 and was impressed! But I'm confused by the size (and price).
Do you know of a *DAP* that gives something similar?


----------



## HiFiHawaii808

becauseim said:


> Thanks for your comparison!
> 
> What is the *NOS filter*? Does it make the sound so warm, but detailed at the same time?
> 
> ...


I think the Cayin N8 has a tube amp option.  Need to ask one of their owners.


----------



## povidlo

becauseim said:


> Do you know of a *DAP* that gives something similar?



Cayin N3Pro


----------



## becauseim

povidlo said:


> Cayin N3Pro


I have an n3pro
I guess it's similar, and the C9 impressed me with even more power


----------



## FooFighter

becauseim said:


> Thanks for your comparison!
> 
> What is the *NOS filter*? Does it make the sound so warm, but detailed at the same time?


Am pasting a nice detailed explanation from Ibasso DX300 thread here which is explaining the actual sense of NOS (non over sampling) filter.

https://www.head-fi.org/threads/iba...om-new-firmware-2-6-2021.943221/post-16165109

It is usually not to be used for "only" 16bit/44khz music but for upsampled music.
Nevertheless it can have some tube like effect (not really comparable to a real tube amp) but a tiny bit of more decay and lush tuning.
Have occasionally tried it on W2 though the effect is much more present on the Ibasso DX300


----------



## becauseim

FooFighter said:


> Am pasting a nice detailed explanation from Ibasso DX300 thread here which is explaining the actual sense of NOS (non over sampling) filter.
> 
> https://www.head-fi.org/threads/iba...om-new-firmware-2-6-2021.943221/post-16165109
> 
> ...


thank you! unfortunately its very complicated information. 
Is *NOS* in W2 enabled by default? 
available to be switched?


----------



## FooFighter (Apr 6, 2021)

becauseim said:


> thank you! unfortunately its very complicated information.
> Is *NOS* in W2 enabled by default?
> available to be switched?


Can be selected from the different digital filters, I think standard filter was "fast" but there are more.
Usually you select them according to your music taste like fast for more modern EDM music with fast kick drums or slow for slower music where you like more decay so notes are slightly fading out longer


----------



## FooFighter

Shanling Q1 as digital transport, W2 and Aurelius BA300S tube amp driving my Denon full size cans with ease in a nice mobile setup


----------



## RPKwan (Apr 6, 2021)

Went looking for type c cables and came across these, prices in HK dollars. Not cheap but there was a sonic difference. Whether it's worth the difference is up to you.


----------



## thomaspf

thomaspf said:


> If I am not mistaken then the HE1000se has an impedance of 35 Ohms. I did my test on the balanced output?
> 
> I will repeat the experiment with a USB power meter in the chain. Then I can try the W2 direct ly connected to the IPhone or with a power bank/hub in the middle to see whether that makes any difference.


I managed to get hold of my wife's IPhone again but then I realized my USB power meter only has male input connectors, so I need a USB-C female-female coupler to connect the L&P lightening cable. I will order that piece and report back.


----------



## becauseim

FooFighter said:


> Shanling Q1 as digital transport, W2 and Aurelius BA300S tube amp driving my Denon full size cans with ease in a nice mobile setup


How much volume does the Shanling Q1 give? Does it work without restrictions, like an Android smartphone, or does it have interruptions like an iPhone?


----------



## FooFighter

becauseim said:


> How much volume does the Shanling Q1 give? Does it work without restrictions, like an Android smartphone, or does it have interruptions like an iPhone?


Unfortunately not better, distorting above 72 unbalanced on my Andros...
Will test on my newly ordered MEST MKII how far they can perform once they  arrive next Monday as distortion level depends also on IEM impedance as we discussed before


----------



## becauseim

FooFighter said:


> Unfortunately not better, distorting above 72 unbalanced on my Andros...
> Will test on my newly ordered MEST MKII how far they can perform once they  arrive next Monday as distortion level depends also on IEM impedance as we discussed before


I have an old cheap *android* smartphone on which the volume can be turned up to *100% HG* on 4.4 and 3.5 with my Tin P1/P2
your android can't? strange 

it turns out the *Shanling Q1* is also *not suitable* as a compact wireless transport if the volume is as limited as on an iPhone


----------



## FooFighter

becauseim said:


> I have an old cheap *android* smartphone on which the volume can be turned up to *100% HG* on 4.4 and 3.5 with my Tin P1/P2
> your android can't? strange
> 
> it turns out the *Shanling Q1* is also *not suitable* as a compact wireless transport if the volume is as limited as on an iPhone


Sad to say but I am afraid you are right if cans are very demanding.
On my 27 Ohm Denons I am not reaching that level though still so for that even Q1 is sufficient.
Will see what MEST MKII will bring...


----------



## thomaspf (Apr 7, 2021)

thomaspf said:


> I managed to get hold of my wife's IPhone again but then I realized my USB power meter only has male input connectors, so I need a USB-C female-female coupler to connect the L&P lightening cable. I will order that piece and report back.


Okay, here are the findings. It is a bad news/bad news result for the Iphone 12 Pro Max and good news/good news for the S20 Ultra. With the Iphone the voltage provided to the W2 is a low 3.76V at 0.24A and Volume at 93 is the last setting at which it is stable for me with the HE1000se (32 Ohm impedance). After that it sometimes works and sometimes just breaks up. Now the real bummer is that I can't seem to get the Iphone to attach to the W2 if I insert my power bank/hub in the middle.









The story for my S20 is a lot better. The voltage output from the phone is a healthy 5.26V and current switches between 0.11/0.12A. This does not seem to change when I ratchet it up to volume 100. There is drain on the phone battery but for an hour or two this is just fine. On a normal workday I have more than 50% battery left. When injecting the power/bank hub the voltage is actually a bit lower but the amperage is still 0.11/0.12A and now you can play and use the phone for a couple of days. Flight to Sidney is not a problem. 







So on Android with a voltage above 5V the W2 uses about 0.6W of power. However driven by an IPhone with only 3.76V it uses almost 0.9W which leads to power regulation by the phone resulting in unstable operation. The power supplies inside the W2 seem to work a lot less efficient if fed with a lower input voltage.


----------



## HiFiHawaii808

thomaspf said:


> Okay, here are the findings. It is a bad news/bad news result for the Iphone 12 Pro Max and good news/good news for the S20 Ultra. With the Iphone the voltage provided to the W2 is a low 3.76V at 0.24A and Volume at 93 is the last setting at which it is stable for me with the HE1000se (32 Ohm impedance). After that it sometimes works and sometimes just breaks up. Now the real bummer is that I can't seem to get the Iphone to attach to the W2 if I insert my power bank/hub in the middle.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks for the measurements, but I would never want to operate any device with so little headroom.   This is why I am getting a C9.    You only need 3V max for line out and that will operate at much healthier levels across the board.

P.S.   Not sure if you know this, but you can remove the blue protective tape from your usb-c and lightning cables.


----------



## thomaspf (Apr 7, 2021)

HiFiHawaii808 said:


> Thanks for the measurements, but I would never want to operate any device with so little headroom.   This is why I am getting a C9.    You only need 3V max for line out and that will operate at much healthier levels across the board.
> 
> P.S.   Not sure if you know this, but you can remove the blue protective tape from your usb-c and lightning cables.


Thanks, yes I do know just to lazy to fiddle around  And agreed this does not seem to be designed for Iphones...


----------



## Babayagga

I now see why the FAAEAL upgrade cable is such a hit. I just ordered it because it was cheap ($15) and had the 4.4mm connector I needed to finally go balanced on my W2 (and while waiting for my Dark Jade cable to make it's long journey from China) and I am pleasantly surprised at how good the cable feels and to top it all off, it didn't change the sonics in a negative or positive way. It also gave me a better fit on my IMR Opus Mia's over the supplied cable. 5 stars all around and will now come highly recommended from me.


----------



## musicday

Still very impressed with the W2 better then before. Will need better headphones to do it justice.


----------



## becauseim

Aye75 said:


> Sure, here are some pics


Where can buy something like this?


----------



## Babayagga

musicday said:


> Still very impressed with the W2 better then before. Will need better headphones to do it justice.


What headphones do you have now?


----------



## musicday

Babayagga said:


> What headphones do you have now?


Blon BL-03 with copper silver plated cable.Very good for the price.


----------



## Babayagga

musicday said:


> Blon BL-03 with copper silver plated cable.Very good for the price.


Yeah, definitely pushing that IEM to it's furthest potential. I have the same one but have upgraded from there.

An inexpensive upgrade from the Blon would be the Urbanfun ybf-iss014 ($60). It's the one I upgraded to from the Blon and I wish I had just only this IEM and the IMR Opus Mia I have now without buying all the others I have. All the rest were ok, but not that impressive. Just make sure you get the black box and talk to the dealer first to make sure you don't receive the white box. The black box unit has the Beryllium driver and the white box does not.


----------



## musicday

I think i am saving and get the PMV PP planar iem or if i can afford later get the Monarch and don't look back. Also would love the Master 1.


----------



## Babayagga

musicday said:


> I think i am saving and get the PMV PP planar iem or if i can afford later get the Monarch and don't look back. Also would love the Master 1.


I'd wait for some decent reviews to come out on the PMV first because I don't imagine a $160 planar is going to be tuned properly. Audeze makes some of the best planars and they still don't get their tuning right. Planars are extremely tough and no one has managed to make a planar iem that actually sounds right. 
The Monarch is fantastic and you should definitely save up for that and forget all the other cheap stuff (unless you enjoy buying them and trying them).


----------



## povidlo

Babayagga said:


> I'd wait for some decent reviews to come out on the PMV first because I don't imagine a $160 planar is going to be tuned properly. Audeze makes some of the best planars and they still don't get their tuning right. Planars are extremely tough and no one has managed to make a planar iem that actually sounds right.
> The Monarch is fantastic and you should definitely save up for that and forget all the other cheap stuff (unless you enjoy buying them and trying them).


RHA CL2 sounds pretty darn good👍


----------



## JelStIy

thomaspf said:


> Thanks, yes I do know just to lazy to fiddle around  And agreed this does not seem to be designed for Iphones...


The official Apple Camera Adapter (the powered version) can be used to listen and charge from a portable battery at the same time (with an iPhone) . Unfortunately that adapter is huge -- I tried a smaller off-brand version and the battery kept disconnecting. In general, although non-Apple OTG cables do work with dongles, the only consistently reliable ones are the official ones from Apple.


----------



## Babayagga

povidlo said:


> RHA CL2 sounds pretty darn good👍


There are much better options at over $600 and reviewers and most owners tend not to agree with you. Amazon is not a great point of reference, but it is factor when the iem only gets a 3.2 rating.


----------



## povidlo

Babayagga said:


> There are much better options at over $600 and reviewers and most owners tend not to agree with you. Amazon is not a great point of reference, but it is factor when the iem only gets a 3.2 rating.


Hope you get a chance to hear them yourself one day. 😉


----------



## RPKwan (Apr 9, 2021)

This just arrived and I'm using it with the W2 + Shanling M2s as source. The cable works perfectly and makes a big difference sonically. Deeperand wider soundstage. Better clarity overall. Testing qoth Trailli and as others mentioned it's a great on-the-go pairing.

Will be testing other USB cables as well. Getting a custom gold-plated one soon.


----------



## bluestorm1992

Hi everyone,

I am in direct contact with Mr. Wan, the lead engineer of LP. He is made aware of this discussion thread. LP is thrilled and grateful for everyone's support for W1 and W2.

With this being said, LP would like to further collect user feedback for W1/W2. If you would like to, please kindly reply to this post and include:

The one or two features of W1/W2 that you enjoy the most (such as sound quality, output power, size, etc).
The one or two features that you wish LP to improve or add to W1/W2 (cable color, better EQ, etc).
As for the case of W1/W2. LP is made aware of this request. They are thinking to in-house design and build a leather case, using some of the finest leather in the market (If you have bought their DAPs, you will know that LP makes leather cases of very high quality). However, the cost of such a case could be high, very likely to be higher than what Lotoo offers for S1 ($25). LP wants to know whether there is enough interest in the market for them to pursue this. If you would like to, please provide your feedback in your reply as well.

Thanks everyone!


----------



## twister6

RPKwan said:


> This just arrived and I'm using it with the W2 + Shanling M2s as source. The cable works perfectly and makes a big difference sonically. Deeperand wider soundstage. Better clarity overall. Testing qoth Trailli and as others mentioned it's a great on-the-go pairing.
> 
> Will ve testing other USB cables as well. Getting a custom gold-plated one soon.



does it hold a shape like a memory wire, and if not, how flexible is it?


----------



## RPKwan

twister6 said:


> does it hold a shape like a memory wire, and if not, how flexible is it?


Sturdy, flat and doesn't really hold the same shape. Not like a memory wire, doesn't twist (pun intended) so far, so good


----------



## ClieOS

bluestorm1992 said:


> ....
> 
> With this being said, LP would like to further collect user feedback for W1/W2. If you would like to, please kindly reply to this post and include:
> 
> ...



1. Nothing in particularly that I dislike.

2. Make a clean (*as in no headphone tuned) version of the firmware, or better yet, make an user-tunable version of the firmware. Better cable also won't hurt.


----------



## Researcher

thomaspf said:


> Okay, here are the findings. It is a bad news/bad news result for the Iphone 12 Pro Max and good news/good news for the S20 Ultra. With the Iphone the voltage provided to the W2 is a low 3.76V at 0.24A and Volume at 93 is the last setting at which it is stable for me with the HE1000se (32 Ohm impedance). After that it sometimes works and sometimes just breaks up. Now the real bummer is that I can't seem to get the Iphone to attach to the W2 if I insert my power bank/hub in the middle.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



If we use an apple camera kit and an external battery bank, what would we see on the screen (still 3.76V or around 5V)?


----------



## syke

thomaspf said:


> Okay, here are the findings. It is a bad news/bad news result for the Iphone 12 Pro Max and good news/good news for the S20 Ultra. With the Iphone the voltage provided to the W2 is a low 3.76V at 0.24A and Volume at 93 is the last setting at which it is stable for me with the HE1000se (32 Ohm impedance). After that it sometimes works and sometimes just breaks up. Now the real bummer is that I can't seem to get the Iphone to attach to the W2 if I insert my power bank/hub in the middle.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Seems fine on the iPhone 8 Plus.


----------



## syke

bluestorm1992 said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> I am in direct contact with Mr. Wan, the lead engineer of LP. He is made aware of this discussion thread. LP is thrilled and grateful for everyone's support for W1 and W2.
> 
> ...


Leather case? yes why not? More colours please.


----------



## musicday (Apr 9, 2021)

1. Make a high quality leather case for protection and also to prevent the device getting warmer then it actually gets with normal use.
2. Lower the power output in the low gain for very sensitive IEMs ( anyone needs this ? ).
3. Add UAC1 mode like the S1, where you hold a button down while connecting to other device that have no drivers ( PlayStation, Nintendo Switch etc ).
4. Add more features that I can't think of at the moment


----------



## eloelo

A cover that protects better against emi?


----------



## jeffhawke

RPKwan said:


> This just arrived and I'm using it with the W2 + Shanling M2s as source. The cable works perfectly and makes a big difference sonically. Deeperand wider soundstage. Better clarity overall. Testing qoth Trailli and as others mentioned it's a great on-the-go pairing.
> 
> Will ve testing other USB cables as well. Getting a custom gold-plated one soon.


Could you provide a link please? Thanks


----------



## RPKwan

jeffhawke said:


> Could you provide a link please? Thanks


https://www.aliexpress.com/item/4001222854506.html


----------



## JelStIy

bluestorm1992 said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> I am in direct contact with Mr. Wan, the lead engineer of LP. He is made aware of this discussion thread. LP is thrilled and grateful for everyone's support for W1 and W2.
> 
> ...


1. I enjoy the sound quality, output power, filters that actually change the sound signature. 
2. Things to improve: Add user-customizable EQ settings, preferably via an app like Qudelix does with parametric EQ but it may need to be firmware-based as no Bluetooth here. Also, need better cables — the lightning one is loose and falls out; any color will do. The USB C port on my unit is losing connection (with any cable) and I am using electrical tape to secure it — improve build quality there.


----------



## musicday

bluestorm1992 said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> I am in direct contact with Mr. Wan, the lead engineer of LP. He is made aware of this discussion thread. LP is thrilled and grateful for everyone's support for W1 and W2.
> 
> ...


Hi, one more thing please. Ask Mr.Wan from LP that we need the website to be in English and make it easy to download the firmware updates from anywhere in the world. Thank you


----------



## bluestorm1992

musicday said:


> Hi, one more thing please. Ask Mr.Wan from LP that we need the website to be in English and make it easy to download the firmware updates from anywhere in the world. Thank you


That thing is under-way already.


----------



## thomaspf

syke said:


> Seems fine on the iPhone 8 Plus.


Interesting, that is what headphone, connected to which port, at volume 74?


----------



## twister6

@bluestorm1992 : do you know what is a difference between W1_W2_V1.0.2.0_AS.bin and W1_W2_V1.0.2.1.bin ?  Originally, we had 1.0.2.1 file, then there was 1.0.2.0_AS file.  I know your first post says 1.0.2.1_AS, but Google drive download link still points to 1.0.2.0_AS.  So, I'm confused


----------



## bluestorm1992

twister6 said:


> @bluestorm1992 : do you know what is a difference between W1_W2_V1.0.2.0_AS.bin and W1_W2_V1.0.2.1.bin ?  Originally, we had 1.0.2.1 file, then there was 1.0.2.0_AS file.  I know your first post says 1.0.2.1_AS, but Google drive download link still points to 1.0.2.0_AS.  So, I'm confused


I asked LP for the difference between them, and was told that the two files are virtually the same and we can use either of them.


----------



## musicday (Apr 9, 2021)

I did use and tried both files myself and there is no difference at all in sound or features. I just kep the 1.0.2.1 as I like to have the latest.


----------



## Ocelitgol

anyone selling theirs in the US?


----------



## twister6

Ocelitgol said:


> anyone selling theirs in the US?



Do you mean who is the distributor of L&P in US?  It is Musicteck.


----------



## musicday

twister6 said:


> Do you mean who is the distributor of L&P in US?  It is Musicteck.


I think he wants to buy a used one/ second hand.


----------



## Ocelitgol

twister6 said:


> Do you mean who is the distributor of L&P in US?  It is Musicteck.





musicday said:


> I think he wants to buy a used one/ second hand.


yup yup...


----------



## Calfredo826

Must say that watching Games with the W2 is a whole different experience.


----------



## rwelles

bluestorm1992 said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> I am in direct contact with Mr. Wan, the lead engineer of LP. He is made aware of this discussion thread. LP is thrilled and grateful for everyone's support for W1 and W2.
> 
> ...


I love the sound quality!! Outrageously good for the money. Size and form factor is excellent.


musicday said:


> Add UAC1 mode like the S1, where you hold a button down while connecting to other device that have no drivers ( PlayStation, Nintendo Switch etc ).


+1 on this! I want to be able to update firmware on my Mac computer. 


JelStIy said:


> Also, need better cables — the lightning one is loose and falls out; any color will do. The USB C port on my unit is losing connection (with any cable) and I am using electrical tape to secure it — improve build quality there.


It seems the USB-C input is less than ideal, to be kind. I would like to be able to just hang the W2 down off my iPhone when I'm going on my daily walks. I have two other DAC dongles that work that way flawlessly. With the W2, I have to velcro it to the back of my phone which causes increased EMI. Even that is problematic. If I breathe on it wrong, it loses connection. I also have to tape it in place. That _mostly_ works, but not always. 

This is a rather ugly solution as you can see below.


----------



## LastFantasy

bluestorm1992 said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> I am in direct contact with Mr. Wan, the lead engineer of LP. He is made aware of this discussion thread. LP is thrilled and grateful for everyone's support for W1 and W2.
> 
> ...


It would be nice to support the MQA renderer function for W2 and W1 in the future.


----------



## ClieOS (Apr 9, 2021)

musicday said:


> Hi, one more thing please. Ask Mr.Wan from LP that we need the website to be in English and make it easy to download the firmware updates from anywhere in the world. Thank you



.... or actually dedicate some resource into customer service, as opposed to the current state of near complete lack-of.


----------



## twister6

ClieOS said:


> .... or actually dedicate some resource into customer service, as opposed to the current state of near complete lack-of.



Might as well hire @bluestorm1992 to do L&P customer service since he is doing that already


----------



## bluestorm1992

twister6 said:


> Might as well hire @bluestorm1992 to do L&P customer service since he is doing that already


Would happily pick it up as my part time job! When I have more time.


----------



## jsmiller58 (Apr 9, 2021)

I am trying to download from the link on the firs post the ISP_Tool file, but getting a warning that a virus scan is not possible...  I am concerned about downloading this file.  Anyone else encountering this?


----------



## syke (Apr 10, 2021)

thomaspf said:


> Interesting, that is what headphone, connected to which port, at volume 74?


4.4mm Sony MDR-Z1R headphone. Maybe a USB interconnect limitation? This DDhifi interconnect is pretty good value for it's price. But it does get warm to the touch at the lightning connector end.


----------



## FooFighter

During a 2,5h trip with my car and W2 connected to my IPhone11Pro with some Y camera connection kit and other end connected to car battery, I have encountered various interruptions and static distortions playing Spotify offline.
W2 low gain, volume up to 35, so nothing about the known iPhone voltage limit.
Last 30 mins of the trip I changed to ddhifi usb-c kit and ddhifi lightning adapter: same symptoms.
Will need to test further but I don't remember such issues at the beginning 
Anyone encountered something similar?
I remember someone posted about problems like this and speculated it could have to do with latest IOS update.
I am running IOS 14.4.2 
🙄🥲


----------



## JelStIy

FooFighter said:


> During a 2,5h trip with my car and W2 connected to my IPhone11Pro with some Y camera connection kit and other end connected to car battery, I have encountered various interruptions and static distortions playing Spotify offline.
> W2 low gain, volume up to 35, so nothing about the known iPhone voltage limit.
> Last 30 mins of the trip I changed to ddhifi usb-c kit and ddhifi lightning adapter: same symptoms.
> Will need to test further but I don't remember such issues at the beginning
> ...



Was the Y camera adapter the original one from Apple? The official Apple ones are the only connectors that work without issue for me. I tried another one and had distortion and the battery disconnected constantly. Also, not sure how the car battery affects the whole setup in terms of stability.


----------



## musicday

Anyone tried the W2 with Pioneer Master 1?


----------



## FooFighter

JelStIy said:


> Was the Y camera adapter the original one from Apple? The official Apple ones are the only connectors that work without issue for me. I tried another one and had distortion and the battery disconnected constantly. Also, not sure how the car battery affects the whole setup in terms of stability.


Thx for your feedback.
I need to check my orders if that was original.
I though experienced same distortions after decoupling from Y cable and only connecting the before rock solid ddhifi cable/adapter without additional power connected...
Will need to test later other apps than Spotify...


----------



## jburks725

bluestorm1992 said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> I am in direct contact with Mr. Wan, the lead engineer of LP. He is made aware of this discussion thread. LP is thrilled and grateful for everyone's support for W1 and W2.
> 
> ...


1. I love the sound quality of my W2, especially with my Andromeda Golds. The size and build quality are also great.
2. A custom EQ for the Andro Gold would be cool. I'd also love a case for it. Oh, and the ability to update firmware from macOS please!


----------



## FooFighter

jburks725 said:


> 1. I love the sound quality of my W2, especially with my Andromeda Golds. The size and build quality are also great.
> 2. A custom EQ for the Andro Gold would be cool. I'd also love a case for it. Oh, and the ability to update firmware from macOS please!


Another Andro Gold and Mac owner 👍
Great to hear you are enjoying it too with W2 😃


----------



## HiFiHawaii808

FooFighter said:


> During a 2,5h trip with my car and W2 connected to my IPhone11Pro with some Y camera connection kit and other end connected to car battery, I have encountered various interruptions and static distortions playing Spotify offline.
> W2 low gain, volume up to 35, so nothing about the known iPhone voltage limit.
> Last 30 mins of the trip I changed to ddhifi usb-c kit and ddhifi lightning adapter: same symptoms.
> Will need to test further but I don't remember such issues at the beginning
> ...


I was flying yesterday and I had a very similar set up that I used because my battery drained so fast.   I connected my iPhone Xs Max to Camera connector so that I could charge it with my power bank at the same time.   Used Tidal Offline.   I did not notice any static and I was surprised that all of those cables didn't result in a cable coming out.    It definitely drained the battery fast.


----------



## FooFighter

HiFiHawaii808 said:


> I was flying yesterday and I had a very similar set up that I used because my battery drained so fast.   I connected my iPhone Xs Max to Camera connector so that I could charge it with my power bank at the same time.   Used Tidal Offline.   I did not notice any static and I was surprised that all of those cables didn't result in a cable coming out.    It definitely drained the battery fast.


Thx for your feedback.
I will also try Tidal later to see if it is app related.
Anyway Spotify is just a compromise solution for low IPhone storage 😉


----------



## HiFiHawaii808

FooFighter said:


> Thx for your feedback.
> I will also try Tidal later to see if it is app related.
> Anyway Spotify is just a compromise solution for low IPhone storage 😉


I actually loved Spotify and still have a family plan that I never use because I prefer Tidal.   Can't wait to hear the Spotify lossless service when it comes out.


----------



## FooFighter

HiFiHawaii808 said:


> I actually loved Spotify and still have a family plan that I never use because I prefer Tidal.   Can't wait to hear the Spotify lossless service when it comes out.


I think Spotify still has the best music taste AI of all apps but since I am on Tidal I prefer it too of course.
Is that lossless Spotify option finally announced to come to market?
After years of rumors?


----------



## bluestorm1992

FooFighter said:


> I think Spotify still has the best music taste AI of all apps but since I am on Tidal I prefer it too of course.
> Is that lossless Spotify option finally announced to come to market?
> After years of rumors?


Yes it is coming *sometime* this year.


----------



## HiFiHawaii808

FooFighter said:


> I think Spotify still has the best music taste AI of all apps but since I am on Tidal I prefer it too of course.
> Is that lossless Spotify option finally announced to come to market?
> After years of rumors?


Yes, here is an FAQ from Spotify.

https://newsroom.spotify.com/2021-02-22/five-things-to-know-about-spotify-hifi/


----------



## rwelles (Apr 10, 2021)

I just received the Penon Lightning>USB-C cable. It is a world of difference from the included cable!! So far (about ½ hour), not one disconnect. I'm even dangling the dongle  from my iPhone and not one interruption. 

I highly recommend this cable for any iPhone user. I _think_ I hear an audio improvement in bass tightness and overall clarity, but I'll just chalk it up to bias confirmation.

I'm about to go back to Penon to order the USB-C > USB-C cable for using the W2 with my Hiby R3.

EDIT: doesn't look like they make that cable. Any ideas for where to get one?


----------



## musicday (Apr 11, 2021)

The W2 thread overtakes the S1 thread.
127 Vs 126 pages.  Very popular I suppose.


----------



## FooFighter

One important experience I have made is the tone setting.
I kept it set to the revealing setting for some time and listening to modern music like EDM, Electro, Pop, etc I thought my ears went bad or IEM driver got defect as I was missing body and slam on my Andro Golds.
Setting it back to normal restored my old beloved tuning.
Imho the reference setting is best suited for classical music etc at least for my taste and gear


----------



## becauseim

bluestorm1992 said:


> The one or two features of W1/W2 that you enjoy the most (such as sound quality, output power, size, etc).
> The one or two features that you wish LP to improve or add to W1/W2 (cable color, better EQ, etc).



Output power (the need for isodynamic IEMs), detailed sound


*PEQ* - I want to add some *weight and body* to the sound without sacrificing the overall quality. the current Bass preset makes the sound unacceptable. It is not necessary to make a smartphone app for this. you can integrate EQ into the current interface of the small display *without using a graph*, but *only* numerical *values*in relation to decibels to frequencies.​
And please add the option to turn off the display to *save power *consumption so that the *iPhone can play music at maximum volume*. i really miss this with my high impedance isoplanar IEMs. If that happens, I'll sell all my DAPs!​
Of course, i need some kind of carrying case to wear while listening. A silicone case like the S1 is quite suitable. I'm afraid the leather cover would have to be removed before use, which is inconvenient​


----------



## FooFighter

FooFighter said:


> Thx for your feedback.
> I need to check my orders if that was original.
> I though experienced same distortions after decoupling from Y cable and only connecting the before rock solid ddhifi cable/adapter without additional power connected...
> Will need to test later other apps than Spotify...


just heads up: after rebooting my iPhone, there haven't been any distortions with the exact same setup on my ride back home today!

Just received MEST MKII today and burning them in on W2, so far very satisfied, thx @bluestorm1992 for the suggestion


----------



## bluestorm1992

FooFighter said:


> just heads up: after rebooting my iPhone, there haven't been any distortions with the exact same setup on my ride back home today!
> 
> Just received MEST MKII today and burning them in on W2, so far very satisfied, thx @bluestorm1992 for the suggestion


Glad to know that you like them both, enjoy!!


----------



## becauseim

I noticed that the device allows you to reach different maximum volume, relative to how heavy and assertive the music is. i.e. light genres can be played up to 99%, and heavy metal much lower. 

still hoping for a miracle that the device will learn to work from the iPhone at maximum volume without conditions and compromises


----------



## FooFighter (Apr 11, 2021)

becauseim said:


> I noticed that the device allows you to reach different maximum volume, relative to how heavy and assertive the music is. i.e. light genres can be played up to 99%, and heavy metal much lower.
> 
> still hoping for a miracle that the device will learn to work from the iPhone at maximum volume without conditions and compromises


I agree it's a bummer, am happy though that all my IEMs seem to not reach that limit.
Even the newly received MEST MKII will hurt my ears if I go louder than high gain, 45-50 at most


----------



## thomaspf

becauseim said:


> Output power (the need for isodynamic IEMs), detailed sound
> ​
> *PEQ* - I want to add some *weight and body* to the sound without sacrificing the overall quality. the current Bass preset makes the sound unacceptable. It is not necessary to make a smartphone app for this. you can integrate EQ into the current interface of the small display *without using a graph*, but *only* numerical *values*in relation to decibels to frequencies.​
> And please add the option to turn off the display to *save power *consumption so that the *iPhone can play music at maximum volume*. i really miss this with my high impedance isoplanar IEMs. If that happens, I'll sell all my DAPs!​
> Of course, i need some kind of carrying case to wear while listening. A silicone case like the S1 is quite suitable. I'm afraid the leather cover would have to be removed before use, which is inconvenient​


I wonder whether L&P could explain in technical terms what the difference is between the Tune choices of 01 and 02. Is there a passthrough mode?


----------



## ClieOS

Just got words that the third party case maker (Ali / taobao) mentioned quite awhile ago has received the case mold and is currently running preproduction test. If nothing goes wrong, full production will be in a day or two.


----------



## musicday

Good news can come on Monday too.


----------



## RPKwan

This just arrived and works pretty well but not sure how sturdy it will be moving left to right... Have a custom gold-plated USB-C to USB-C cable on the way to compare this week.


----------



## FooFighter

Nice pictures!
I just received the same adapter today!
Unfortunately my Shanling Q1 is too thick for it   
Will check my 2nd Android phone later with it


----------



## AlexCBSN

RPKwan said:


> This just arrived and works pretty well but not sure how sturdy it will be moving left to right... Have a custom gold-plated USB-C to USB-C cable on the way to compare this week.


Maybe some Velcro on the w2 and phone for it to remain a bit more steady?


----------



## musicday

AlexCBSN said:


> Maybe some Velcro on the w2 and phone for it to remain a bit more steady?


Or hold them in place with a wire or something.


----------



## jsmiller58

While I do enjoy my W2 (and S1, and S2, etc), these are far from perfect products...  

The current challenges associated with both robust connectivity (robust being no intermittent disconnects and no long term damage to usb sockets) and EMI interference are the biggest limiters to actually using these devices in their intended use model - mobile audio solution.  Hopefully a vendor will come along and design solutions that address these significant drawbacks to fully realize the value of these solutions.


----------



## twister6

jsmiller58 said:


> While I do enjoy my W2 (and S1, and S2, etc), these are far from perfect products...
> 
> The current challenges associated with both robust connectivity (robust being no intermittent disconnects and no long term damage to usb sockets) and EMI interference are the biggest limiters to actually using these devices in their intended use model - mobile audio solution.  Hopefully a vendor will come along and design solutions that address these significant drawbacks to fully realize the value of these solutions.



So, maybe we should ask L&P for Bluetooth Wireless version of W2 to address these problems


----------



## becauseim

twister6 said:


> So, maybe we should ask L&P for Bluetooth Wireless version of W2 to address these problems


+++++++++++++


----------



## jsmiller58

twister6 said:


> So, maybe we should ask L&P for Bluetooth Wireless version of W2 to address these problems


Possibly, but the bar for Bluetooth solutions is already set quite high by the Qudelix 5k and FiiO BTR5.  In this case I am referring to hard wired solutions.

I really don’t think it is asking for very much to expect robust physical connectivity and no EMI from products intended for high quality wired mobile audio - they will experience a lot of jostling (physical connectivity challenges) and close proximity (interference issues).


----------



## bluestorm1992

jsmiller58 said:


> While I do enjoy my W2 (and S1, and S2, etc), these are far from perfect products...
> 
> The current challenges associated with both robust connectivity (robust being no intermittent disconnects and no long term damage to usb sockets) and EMI interference are the biggest limiters to actually using these devices in their intended use model - mobile audio solution.  Hopefully a vendor will come along and design solutions that address these significant drawbacks to fully realize the value of these solutions.





twister6 said:


> So, maybe we should ask L&P for Bluetooth Wireless version of W2 to address these problems





becauseim said:


> +++++++++++++


Well, LP is listening.


----------



## twister6

jsmiller58 said:


> Possibly, but the bar for Bluetooth solutions is already set quite high by the Qudelix 5k and FiiO BTR5.  In this case I am referring to hard wired solutions.
> 
> I really don’t think it is asking for very much to expect robust physical connectivity and no EMI from products intended for high quality wired mobile audio - they will experience a lot of jostling (physical connectivity challenges) and close proximity (interference issues).



qudelix 5k, just looked it up, no volume/transport controls in Bluetooth wireless dongle?


----------



## FooFighter

twister6 said:


> qudelix 5k, just looked it up, no volume/transport controls in Bluetooth wireless dongle?


Volume control is there in app or physical buttons.
What do you mean with transport control?


----------



## HiFiHawaii808 (Apr 12, 2021)

jsmiller58 said:


> Possibly, but the bar for Bluetooth solutions is already set quite high by the Qudelix 5k and FiiO BTR5.  In this case I am referring to hard wired solutions.
> 
> I really don’t think it is asking for very much to expect robust physical connectivity and no EMI from products intended for high quality wired mobile audio - they will experience a lot of jostling (physical connectivity challenges) and close proximity (interference issues).



This form factor solves those problems that even Qudelix 5k and BTR5 suffer from.   You still need a cable and that cable causes problems while also suffering from sound quality degradation.   It's slightly better, but not really by that much.     If L&P can create this form factor with the sound quality of the W2, it will sell at any price.

Compared to the solution that includes DX300 + C9, this is much more appealing for walking in the park.   The question is always how much impact to sound quality are you willing to take for the simplicity of the bluetooth use case.


----------



## becauseim

Who owns the *Qudelix 5K*, how would you describe the sound *difference* with the W2?


----------



## FooFighter

becauseim said:


> Who owns the *Qudelix 5K*, how would you describe the sound *difference* with the W2?


W2 is in another ballpark than Qudelix.
And sound impression strongly depends on connected gear as I realise.
With my Andro Golds Qudelix  sounded similar to Paw S1, wetter and darker than W2 whereas Paw S1 is a step up in everything from Qudelix in SQ.
With my new MEST MKII I am still burning in and need to get used to its signature, it's much more revealing than any IEM I had so far.
W2 seems to have better dynamics, more resolution and body, slam on my MEST MKII than Qudelix, I cannot call Qudelix darker and wetter any more with this pairing.
With my Full Size Denon Qudelix is sounding more full-bodied and I like it more than W2 strangely.
So synergy is really everything...


----------



## jsmiller58 (Apr 12, 2021)

HiFiHawaii808 said:


> This form factor solves those problems that even Quedelix 5k and BTR5 suffer from.   You still need a cable and that cable causes problems while also suffering from sound quality degradation.   It's slightly better, but not really by that much.     If L&P can create this form factor with the sound quality of the W2, it will sell at any price.
> 
> Compared to the solution that includes DX300 + C9, this is much more appealing for walking in the park.   The question is always how much impact to sound quality are you willing to take for the simplicity of the bluetooth use case.


The Qudelix and FiiO don’t suffer from these problems when used in the Bluetooth use model. I do agree that they would potentially suffer from physical disconnects if wired.  Having never experienced any EMI issues on these I cannot comment if they are truly immune.

Bottom line is that products should work in the use case they are primarily designed for.

Having said that, I do like my W2 (and other dongles).  But they are much more limited than they should be.

Edit:  yes, the Qudelix 5K and FiiO BTR5 are inferior to the W2 in sound.  My point is that we should be able to enjoy that without annoyances that are directly related to the intended use model


----------



## FooFighter

jsmiller58 said:


> The Qudelix and FiiO don’t suffer from these problems when used in the Bluetooth use model. I do agree that they would potentially suffer from physical disconnects if wired.  Having never experienced any EMI issues on these I cannot comment if they are truly immune.
> 
> Bottom line is that products should work in the use case they are primarily designed for.
> 
> Having said that, I do like my W2 (and other dongles).  But they are much more limited than they should be.


I agree, whereas I am also not sure if my just recently encountered static noise and instability issue on my Iphone11Pro connected to W2 was related to EMI or iPhone software or cable connection.
A reboot solved it on my ride back home.
Qudelix is imho the most versatile bluetooth dongle plus has superior software support - bluetooth connection is rock solid and supports any device including my Sony soundbar in LDAC receive mode, it can still receive a signal through 2 concrete ceilings with heating built in, that's unbelievable for this small dongle.

SQ wise though its solid but not premium compared to W2 or S1 imho


----------



## HiFiHawaii808 (Apr 12, 2021)

jsmiller58 said:


> The Qudelix and FiiO don’t suffer from these problems when used in the Bluetooth use model. I do agree that they would potentially suffer from physical disconnects if wired.  Having never experienced any EMI issues on these I cannot comment if they are truly immune.
> 
> Bottom line is that products should work in the use case they are primarily designed for.
> 
> Having said that, I do like my W2 (and other dongles).  But they are much more limited than they should be.


Sorry, I should have been more clear about my issue with the BTR5.     First, you still have a cable and it's slightly better because you don't need a wire between the BTR5 and the smartphone.  But, you still need a wire and that is a hassle and can disconnect or wear down the source side connector over time.    With a truly wireless solution, you have no cables at all.    Usually, the biggest issue with bluetooth is the sound quality since it is by its very nature a lossy protocol, but that can be fixed over time and a great DAC provider should be able to make it work in tws form.


----------



## FooFighter

I also think with LDAC the difference to wired is reduced alot at least up to CD quality


----------



## jsmiller58

HiFiHawaii808 said:


> Sorry, I should have been more clear about my issue with the BTR5.     First, you still have a cable and it's slightly better because you don't need a wire between the BTR5 and the smartphone.  But, you still need a wire and that is a hassle and can disconnect or wear down the source side connector over time.    With a truly wireless solution, you have no cables at all.    Usually, the biggest issue with bluetooth is the sound quality since it is by its very nature a lossy protocol, but that can be fixed over time and a great DAC provider should be able to make it work in tws form.


The wired connection to the earphones/headphones on either dongles or BT receivers like K5 or BTR5 is a feature...  you use a solution like this because you want the quality you get with the best IEMs.  Also I have never heard of anyone having a problem with these connections, but some may.

in the case of the W2 and other dongles, the wired connection to the source is also a feature, to give the highest quality digital transport.  But this wired connection is notoriously bad due to jostling when walking.


----------



## HiFiHawaii808

jsmiller58 said:


> The wired connection to the earphones/headphones on either dongles or BT receivers like K5 or BTR5 is a feature...  you use a solution like this because you want the quality you get with the best IEMs.  Also I have never heard of anyone having a problem with these connections, but some may.
> 
> in the case of the W2 and other dongles, the wired connection to the source is also a feature, to give the highest quality digital transport.  But this wired connection is notoriously bad due to jostling when walking.


Interesting take.  For me, I have the BTR5 and I think its value is in its price-performance.   It does a lot for $109.   Supporting both wired and bluetooth.  Balanced and single end.  And, EQ options is a great value.

For sound quality, I prefer the Lotoo PAW S1 and L&P W2 by a large margin so I rarely listen to the BTR5 anymore as a dongle.    The only use case remaining for me was it's bluetooth capability since my other dongles don't have it.   But, when I got the UTWS3, the sound quality is similar to the BTR5 in bluetooth mode and has superior wireless benefit since no cables are required.

Just a different perspective.


----------



## jsmiller58

HiFiHawaii808 said:


> Interesting take.  For me, I have the BTR5 and I think its value is in its price-performance.   It does a lot for $109.   Supporting both wired and bluetooth.  Balanced and single end.  And, EQ options is a great value.
> 
> For sound quality, I prefer the Lotoo PAW S1 and L&P W2 by a large margin so I rarely listen to the BTR5 anymore as a dongle.    The only use case remaining for me was it's bluetooth capability since my other dongles don't have it.   But, when I got the UTWS3, the sound quality is similar to the BTR5 in bluetooth mode and has superior wireless benefit since no cables are required.
> 
> Just a different perspective.


We may actually be saying similar things, just differently.  When I need the flexibility of not having a dongle, I use either the Qudelix or FiiO.  I don’t use the Qudelix or FiiO in any other mode than Bluetooth, since I have superior dongles if I want the best sound and am willing to have the wired dongle.  When I want the best sound quality, I use a wired dongle.  But when I do use a wired dongle I have to put up with intermittent usb-c disconnects and occasional EMI, problems that inherently work against the use model of a wired dongle (since by definition it is wired to the transport, and if that transport is a phone then you might suffer from EMI).


----------



## twister6

FooFighter said:


> Volume control is there in app or physical buttons.
> What do you mean with transport control?



play/pause/skip buttons, can you control the playback from 5k?  I didn't realize it had physical buttons from the picture on amazon.


----------



## HiFiHawaii808

jsmiller58 said:


> We may actually be saying similar things, just differently.  When I need the flexibility of not having a dongle, I use either the Qudelix or FiiO.  I don’t use the Qudelix or FiiO in any other mode than Bluetooth, since I have superior dongles if I want the best sound and am willing to have the wired dongle.  When I want the best sound quality, I use a wired dongle.  But when I do use a wired dongle I have to put up with intermittent usb-c disconnects and occasional EMI, problems that inherently work against the use model of a wired dongle (since by definition it is wired to the transport, and if that transport is a phone then you might suffer from EMI).


Yes, we are saying the same thing, just differently.


----------



## FooFighter

twister6 said:


> play/pause/skip buttons, can you control the playback from 5k?  I didn't realize it had physical buttons from the picture on amazon.


Yep, it can do all that.
Refer to https://www.qudelix.com/blogs/5k-dac-amp/buttoned
Whereas I have to confess that I am usually using my Apple Watch in these cases instead as it's more convenient


----------



## felix3650

iPhones aren't known for their antennae design strength. For the sake of trendy design, apple makes some compromizes on the hardware front, shielding being one of them. By design, if you wish to hear music on an iPhone it's either the wired headset or airpods.
Dongles like this are extra.

With the S1 I had no emi or disconnections when plugged to my Zenfone 6. The same can't be said with my cousin's iPhone 12..


----------



## HiFyAK2020

Verificateur said:


> Hi everyone! This may have been answered before, but wanted to ask someone who had W1 and then upgraded to W2 - did you find it to be a worthwhile / noticeable improvement?


Better bass, higher resolution, more balanced sound and a bit more power (louder) ... prettier, but all within a limited range.


----------



## musicday

ClieOS said:


> Just got words that the third party case maker (Ali / taobao) mentioned quite awhile ago has received the case mold and is currently running preproduction test. If nothing goes wrong, full production will be in a day or two.


A case for the W2 is all was needed.


----------



## FooFighter

That's my new favourite pairing currently: Shanling Q1 with W2 and MEST MK2.
Love it.


----------



## jsmiller58

felix3650 said:


> iPhones aren't known for their antennae design strength. For the sake of trendy design, apple makes some compromizes on the hardware front, shielding being one of them. By design, if you wish to hear music on an iPhone it's either the wired headset or airpods.
> Dongles like this are extra.
> 
> With the S1 I had no emi or disconnections when plugged to my Zenfone 6. The same can't be said with my cousin's iPhone 12..


My S1 picks up noise with my LG v30 when on LTE.  It has been a while since I checked out my W2 on the LG v30.  I’ll see if I can check it out later today.


----------



## povidlo

Read an interesting article about dongles. 

If translator is working correctly, it mentions that L&P said it's selling W2 at almost loss at current price. This is due to DAC chip shortages associated with AKM fire as manufacturers had to shift to using CS43198 chip due to unavailability of AK chips. But apparently W2's price won't go up.


----------



## bluestorm1992

povidlo said:


> Read an interesting article about dongles.
> 
> If translator is working correctly, it mentions that L&P said it's selling W2 at almost loss at current price. This is due to DAC chip shortages associated with AKM fire as manufacturers had to shift to using CS43198 chip due to unavailability of AK chips. But apparently W2's price won't go up.


Yup I can confirm that. The margin of W2 is VERY small (if that margin even exists...) for LP now due to the increase in DAC chip prices. 

Generally companies don’t make a lot from small dongles, the sky high chip prices now just make things a lot worse.


----------



## becauseim

BTR5 can be used as a bt receiver for the W2?


----------



## FooFighter (Apr 13, 2021)

becauseim said:


> BTR5 can be used as a bt receiver for the W2?


I don't own it but as far as I read it doesn't.
My Shanling Q1 does work though as it is supporting PCM forwarding over USB-out 
Only question is how much benefit it will bring you if you want to stream from your mobile phone sitting in the same pocket as the bluetooth dongle anyway.
I could imagine an advantage if the bluetooth dongle can be attached somewhere close to your head, so the cable management is less of a pain potentially.
Qudelix 5ke.g.  does have some clip but doesn't support USB out


----------



## LucasKA

Given that there hadn't been a stock update in a while on W2...so just looking at lesser options than W2 at the moment, how does W1 compares to S1 in sound quality/soundstage? Thank you!


----------



## FooFighter

becauseim said:


> Output power (the need for isodynamic IEMs), detailed sound
> 
> 
> *PEQ* - I want to add some *weight and body* to the sound without sacrificing the overall quality. the current Bass preset makes the sound unacceptable. It is not necessary to make a smartphone app for this. you can integrate EQ into the current interface of the small display *without using a graph*, but *only* numerical *values*in relation to decibels to frequencies.​
> ...


@bluestorm1992 I want to 2nd the PEQ suggestion.
My new MEST MKII greatly profit from  some slight equing on my digital transport Q1 and a simple 10 band equalizer on W2 with entering numeric values or  pushing the buttons to just select +- in steps of 0,5db for each band would really be of a great benefit not needing such devices when e.g  playing directly out of Tidal app on IPhone...


----------



## musicday

LucasKA said:


> Given that there hadn't been a stock update in a while on W2...so just looking at lesser options than W2 at the moment, how does W1 compares to S1 in sound quality/soundstage? Thank you!


I would say just get the S1 instead of the W1 if you don't have hard to drive earphones.


----------



## koledoff1986

Made a pre-order for hifigo. Shipment is promised only at the end of April...


----------



## LucasKA

musicday said:


> I would say just get the S1 instead of the W1 if you don't have hard to drive earphones.


Thank you! Will probably do that if I don’t see anything by end of the week!



koledoff1986 said:


> Made a pre-order for hifigo. Shipment is promised only at the end of April...


how do you pre-order on hifi-go? Email them?

thanks


----------



## koledoff1986

LucasKA said:


> how do you pre-order on hifi-go? Email them?


About a week ago, a pre-order was opened, I issued it. Asked hifigo by e-mail when the shipment would be, they said that only at the end of the month


----------



## markel

I don't know if this has already been posted, but I found a listing for a silicon case for the W1 and W2 posted on eBay.  I ordered a clear one and I will report back with photos when I get it.

https://www.ebay.com/itm/324567396708


----------



## bluestorm1992

markel said:


> I don't know if this has already been posted, but I found a listing for a silicon case for the W1 and W2 posted on eBay.  I ordered a clear one and I will report back with photos when I get it.
> 
> https://www.ebay.com/itm/324567396708


It looks like from the same shop. I contacted him yesterday and the actual product should be up very soon.


----------



## FooFighter

Is that crazy?
Am experimenting with W2 equ and found the classical music equ to fit best for Hard Rock a la Rage against the machine on MEST MKII 😂 hitting with hard slam and taming harsh high freq


----------



## HiFiHawaii808

bluestorm1992 said:


> It looks like from the same shop. I contacted him yesterday and the actual product should be up very soon.


I probably won't buy a case.    I love the rubber case that I got with my S1, but velcro doesn't stick to it so I can't attach it to my iphone.


----------



## HiFiHawaii808

FooFighter said:


> Is that crazy?
> Am experimenting with W2 equ and found the classical music equ to fit best for Hard Rock a la Rage against the machine on MEST MKII 😂 hitting with hard slam and taming harsh high freq


In general, I find standard genre based EQ in these dongles are not every useful.    Not only do you have target curve preferences differing, but you compound those differences by genre and IEM FR curve differences.  The end result is I never like any of the presets.    The best and probably hardest EQ to offer is parametric EQ and 11-band rather than 6-band.   Probably too costly to offer to the small number of customers that would benefit from it.


----------



## FooFighter

HiFiHawaii808 said:


> In general, I find standard genre based EQ in these dongles are not every useful.    Not only do you have target curve preferences differing, but you compound those differences by genre and IEM FR curve differences.  The end result is I never like any of the presets.    The best and probably hardest EQ to offer is parametric EQ and 11-band rather than 6-band.   Probably too costly to offer to the small number of customers that would benefit from it.


I generally agree with what you are saying, it's just that I was searching for some easy solution using streaming services on my iPhone and W2.
MEST MKII needs some equing for my taste, before I have never used any equing on any source.
Especially this equing of streaming clients seems to be like a dead spot for DAPs which mostly only offer PEQ in their native player apps but not a system wide.
Only know of Hiby players filling this gap.
An equable dongle in between like W2 could really fill this gap in the market for a broader audience 
Other dongles like my Qudelix could do that too but they don't have the SQ of W2...


----------



## becauseim

EQ presets never made sense

Only custom fine adjustments in 0.5 dB increments can be useful


----------



## musicday

markel said:


> I don't know if this has already been posted, but I found a listing for a silicon case for the W1 and W2 posted on eBay.  I ordered a clear one and I will report back with photos when I get it.
> 
> https://www.ebay.com/itm/324567396708


Thank you for the link. Hopefully they will add real photos soon so I can buy one.


----------



## musicday

Placed an order for the clear black case for W2.
Is available on Ali and is slightly cheaper then the link above on eBay.


----------



## FooFighter

W2 on my spare Android phone playing Tidal MQA over UApp on MEST MKII is pure bliss, transparent, airy and punchy.
No need for equing for good recorded music.
Dunno if it is the Android voltage thing or UApp or both but my IPhone can only go to the drawer in comparison 🙄


----------



## soundblast75

FooFighter said:


> W2 on my spare Android phone playing Tidal MQA over UApp on MEST MKII is pure bliss, transparent, airy and punchy.
> No need for equing for good recorded music.
> Dunno if it is the Android voltage thing or UApp or both but my IPhone can only go to the drawer in comparison 🙄


Always been the case, forget Apple for external dacs, also for Bluetooth, basically if you're an audiophile and you want to use your phone always best to have an android and UAPP.
Great you're enjoying Mest2 and W2, I'm waiting for mine from Andrew with the next batch and hopefully latest FW as i don't have a Windows, 🤞🍻


----------



## thomaspf (Apr 13, 2021)

soundblast75 said:


> Always been the case, forget Apple for external dacs, also for Bluetooth, basically if you're an audiophile and you want to use your phone always best to have an android and UAPP.
> Great you're enjoying Mest2 and W2, I'm waiting for mine from Andrew with the next batch and hopefully latest FW as i don't have a Windows, 🤞🍻


Most people seem to agree Mobile Market share by OS  However, the 22% of users who can afford an Iphone probably also represent a good share of the people who could spend $299 on a dongle.


----------



## FooFighter

Hi @bluestorm1992 
Do you find W2 plus C9 scales equally to let's say N6 II + C9 or would that be too much of a praise? (wouldn't go as far as asking the same for SP2000)


----------



## FooFighter

Regarding the W2 case topic: I d love to see a clip option for W2!
depending on the length of your IEM cable, W2 could stick out of your trouser pocket and would need to be attached there...


----------



## FooFighter

While W2 sounds fabulous on my Motorola /UApp /Tidal it's drinking juice like a Ferrari.
I couldn't get any Y adapter working for charging and playing simultaneously unfortunately...


----------



## musicday

Really enjoying my W2 daily, either connected to my LG V50 or Asus windows 7 laptop. The sound is clean, detailed, powerful. Looking forward to receive the case so I can take it with me anywhere.


----------



## FooFighter

musicday said:


> Really enjoying my W2 daily, either connected to my LG V50 or Asus windows 7 laptop. The sound is clean, detailed, powerful. Looking forward to receive the case so I can take it with me anywhere.


Where can we suggest the case clip option?


----------



## musicday

FooFighter said:


> Where can we suggest the case clip option?


I don't think that option is possible as the cases already been made.


----------



## bluestorm1992

FooFighter said:


> Hi @bluestorm1992
> Do you find W2 plus C9 scales equally to let's say N6 II + C9 or would that be too much of a praise? (wouldn't go as far as asking the same for SP2000)


The N6ii + C9 is still better, but W2 + C9 is not too behind. One of the reasons in the equation is that W2 does not have a true LO.


----------



## becauseim

bluestorm1992 said:


> The N6ii + C9 is still better, but W2 + C9 is not too behind. One of the reasons in the equation is that W2 does not have a true LO.


What is true LO?


----------



## FooFighter

becauseim said:


> What is true LO?


A dedicated line out circuit and not one designed for listening to head phones with less than full throttle constantly


----------



## 0RF30 (Apr 14, 2021)

FooFighter said:


> While W2 sounds fabulous on my Motorola /UApp /Tidal it's drinking juice like a Ferrari.
> I couldn't get any Y adapter working for charging and playing simultaneously unfortunately...



I think in order to do so, your phone and your Y adapter must both be USB Power Delivery compatible (USB PD).

[EDIT] Your cable too, but if I remember correctly, all USB-C cables have the extra power wire, so they're all USB PD compatible.


----------



## FooFighter

all dongles


0RF30 said:


> I think to do so, your phone and your Y adapter must both be USB Power Delivery compatible (USB PD).



https://www.amazon.de/gp/product/B08RD2XPT3/
https://www.amazon.com/-/en/gp/product/B08KPD5S82

both told to work fine in forum before... maybe with latest Samsung phones, etc only?


----------



## 0RF30 (Apr 14, 2021)

FooFighter said:


> all dongles
> 
> 
> https://www.amazon.de/gp/product/B08RD2XPT3/
> ...



What I was trying to say is : check if your Motorola is Power Delivery compatible (not always specified in specs). Usually if your phone supports fast charge, it'll support PD (but not always).

I have a Samsung M31 which I use as streamer/player (6000 mA battery), pretty recent, but low end, so Samsung intentionally didn't implement fast charge on it (I let you imagine the charge time for a 6000 mA battery without fast charge     ). It doesn't support PD neither. My point is : recent phone doesn't mean PD compatible. With my Redmi Note 7, no problem charging while using a DAC/amp dongle, even considering it's much older than the Samsung.


----------



## FooFighter

0RF30 said:


> What I was trying to say is : check if your Motorola is Power Delivery compatible (not always specified in specs). Usually if your phone supports fast charge, it'll support PD (but not always).
> 
> I have a Samsung M31 which I use as streamer/player (6000 mA battery), pretty recent, but low end, so Samsung intentionally didn't implement fast charge on it (I let you imagine the charge time for a 6000 mA battery without fast charge     ). It doesn't support PD neither. My point is : recent phone doesn't mean PD compatible. With my Redmi Note 7, no problem charging while using a DAC/amp dongle, even considering it's much older than the Samsung.


Moto G6 and it supports first charging...


----------



## becauseim

FooFighter said:


> https://www.amazon.de/gp/product/B08RD2XPT3/


do you have one? tell me when you get it working


----------



## justanut

FooFighter said:


> While W2 sounds fabulous on my Motorola /UApp /Tidal it's drinking juice like a Ferrari.
> I couldn't get any Y adapter working for charging and playing simultaneously unfortunately...


It’s a good thing that I’m really attached (pun) to my MagSafe charger for the iPhone 12 Pro Max! No issues using dongle and charging at the same time there! Lol~

Y adaptors might introduce noise while charging  if it’s poorly designed?

Still waiting for W2 to be stocked..


----------



## FooFighter (Apr 14, 2021)

justanut said:


> It’s a good thing that I’m really attached (pun) to my MagSafe charger for the iPhone 12 Pro Max! No issues using dongle and charging at the same time there! Lol~
> 
> Y adaptors might introduce noise while charging  if it’s poorly designed?
> 
> Still waiting for W2 to be stocked..


While I'd love to support you as I am a heavy Apple user too, I'd suggest using W2 with Android as it's not only playing louder with higher impedance gear without that Apple voltage restriction but also has more dynamics and punch.
Will need to do A-B more once I have time also with iPad Pro.
My suspicion is that my iPad Pro has more driving power than my iPhone 11Pro.
Though Android + UApp is imho unbeatable with W2
What is fine too is Mac, I am constantly using W2 on my MacBook Pro during the day playing either out of Tidal or Audirvana


----------



## becauseim

Comparing *LPW2* and *E1DA 9038sG3 *on heavy music I came to conclusion, that they are at the same level of SQ, but *W2* sound signature has a warmer (darker) without loss of detail, which leaves my choice for *W2*, although the usability leaves much to be desired.

*E1DA 9038sG3
+ *it is stable with the iPhone (you can increase the volume without limit on iOS, with a maximum value even louder than the *W2*, without additional power)
*+* $105
*- *settings only in app (a special minus for ios users)

*LPW2
- *max volume on iPhone 90/100 - which is critical for me and high-ohm IEMs
*-* $300
*+* screen availability - change settings on the go


----------



## jeffhawke

Has anyone tried the Xuelin H7 and, if so, compared it to the W2?
https://www.androidbrick.com/xuelin...E6au_e7IF1kkOnBjT19j7L2owLVgcTxu9TcTTsOrhrZkE


----------



## musicday

Did anyone else ordered the case for the W2 or W1? Mine hasn't shipped yet but I am looking forward to it.


----------



## Linus Jian

becauseim said:


> Comparing *LPW2* and *E1DA 9038sG3 *on heavy music I came to conclusion, that they are at the same level of SQ, but *W2* sound signature has a warmer (darker) without loss of detail, which leaves my choice for *W2*, although the usability leaves much to be desired.
> 
> *E1DA 9038sG3
> + *it is stable with the iPhone (you can increase the volume without limit on iOS, with a maximum value even louder than the *W2*, without additional power)
> ...


 Okay, I guess I'll get an E1DA instead since w2 is way more expensive and out of stock...


----------



## ClieOS (Apr 14, 2021)

jeffhawke said:


> Has anyone tried the Xuelin H7 and, if so, compared it to the W2?
> https://www.androidbrick.com/xuelin...E6au_e7IF1kkOnBjT19j7L2owLVgcTxu9TcTTsOrhrZkE



The same person (*L7AudioLab here and here)) who measured the W2 also measured the H7 recently. The result is, in simple term, _disastrous_. Distortion is over the roof, rendering the devices with less than 40mW of power under 32ohm load with *10% THD+N *(*which in real world with probably be in the single digit range for the normal 1% THD+N standard). The manufacturer has been made aware to that measurement but chooses to not respond at all (*that's almost week ago, so they have plenty of time to set the record straight if they wanted to).

My advice? Avoid it like the plague. It isn't just a small issue but more like a defected product.


----------



## LucasKA

jeffhawke said:


> Has anyone tried the Xuelin H7 and, if so, compared it to the W2?
> https://www.androidbrick.com/xuelin...E6au_e7IF1kkOnBjT19j7L2owLVgcTxu9TcTTsOrhrZkE


There are favourable review on the chinese forum, no comparison with W2 yet.

https://translate.google.com/transl...id=2221258&extra=page%3D1&prev=search&pto=aue

https://translate.google.com/transl...lan.zhihu.com/p/355485608&prev=search&pto=aue


----------



## Gus141 (Apr 15, 2021)

FooFighter said:


> While I'd love to support you as I am a heavy Apple user too, I'd suggest using W2 with Android as it's not only playing louder with higher impedance gear without that Apple voltage restriction but also has more dynamics and punch.
> Will need to do A-B more once I have time also with iPad Pro.
> My suspicion is that my iPad Pro has more driving power than my iPhone 11Pro.
> Though Android + UApp is imho unbeatable with W2
> What is fine too is Mac, I am constantly using W2 on my MacBook Pro during the day playing either out of Tidal or Audirvana


Agree with all you say: Android:UAPP (TIDAL, Qobuz)->W2 better than iPhone with native TIDAL/Qobuz apps. And MacBook:TIDAL (exclusive mode)-> W2 is sublime.

As for your suspicion about the iPad Pro: I mostly use the W2 connected to my 12.9” iPad Pro (2020) which has a USB-C connector. I don’t think there is a max amperage issue like with the iPhone. 

I wish those people who have those USB voltage/amp/power analyzers would connect it to a USB-C-equipped iPad Pro in series with a W2 and report the numbers


----------



## Python002

Has anyone paired this with their shanling m0? Is it possible? Thanks in advance


----------



## Pasopati

I am sorry if i miss something or this has been asked many times but what is the output impedance of w2 and w1 ? Thanks


----------



## FooFighter (Apr 15, 2021)

Python002 said:


> Has anyone paired this with their shanling m0? Is it possible? Thanks in advance


I did with Shanling Q1 so I assume M0 will work.
But: Again compromise like IPhone.
-> you cannot play with maximum volume 
-> dynamics and punch not as good as on Android/UApp
Edit: still a nice tiny setup it sounds good. It's just that if you tasted something better you cannot ignore if SQ is your maximum goal


----------



## Gus141 (Apr 15, 2021)

bluestorm1992 said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> I am in direct contact with Mr. Wan, the lead engineer of LP. He is made aware of this discussion thread. LP is thrilled and grateful for everyone's support for W1 and W2.
> 
> ...


Thanks @bluestorm1992 for connecting us with L&P. Features I love are the sound quality, form-factor, build quality, OLED screen.

Request: implement a Tone 00 (direct mode).

Tone 01 and Tone 02 are definitely audibly different. They sound like different EQ profiles. Tone 01 has boomier mid base and recessed high-mids; Tone 02 has less mid-bass boominess but more punch in the sub-bass, and clearer mids, with some elevated lower treble. I would like to turn the Tone profiles off (like a Direct mode) and compare to these Tone 01/02 (gentle/refine) settings. Now maybe this is just a naming problem and Tone 01 is a Direct (no DSP) setting, and Tone 02 has some EQ (or vice versa). It would be great to know what L&P say the Tone settings do.


----------



## Python002

FooFighter said:


> I did with Shanling Q1 so I assume M0 will work.
> But: Again compromise like IPhone.
> -> you cannot play with maximum volume
> -> dynamics and punch not as good as on Android/UApp
> Edit: still a nice tiny setup it sounds good. It's just that if you tasted something better you cannot ignore if SQ is your maximum goal


Just so I understand, the s2 is best utilized with a phone then?


----------



## povidlo

Fyi- Huo Guang store on AE has used W1 for $168 USD


----------



## musicday

I won't bother getting one used, you don't know if there is something wrong with it


----------



## becauseim

Linus Jian said:


> Okay, I guess I'll get an E1DA instead since w2 is way more expensive and out of stock...


I advise you to compare with your ears in the future with the W2. because I do not guarantee that the SQ is actually equal, this is just my non-professional hearing. although if you look at the measurements, the E1DA is even better than the W2


----------



## HiFiHawaii808

becauseim said:


> Comparing *LPW2* and *E1DA 9038sG3 *on heavy music I came to conclusion, that they are at the same level of SQ, but *W2* sound signature has a warmer (darker) without loss of detail, which leaves my choice for *W2*, although the usability leaves much to be desired.
> 
> *E1DA 9038sG3
> + *it is stable with the iPhone (you can increase the volume without limit on iOS, with a maximum value even louder than the *W2*, without additional power)
> ...


I guess I just can't buy a product from a company that is so bad at naming them.

How do you even remember what it's called?

How does the E1DA 9038sG3 compare to the E1DA 9038xG2 or the E1DA 9037xG1?


----------



## becauseim

HiFiHawaii808 said:


> I guess I just can't buy a product from a company that is so bad at naming them.
> 
> How do you even remember what it's called?
> 
> How does the E1DA 9038sG3 compare to the E1DA 9038xG2 or the E1DA 9037xG1?


remembered, because I bought it )

I guess the new generation is nothing but a refined version. i haven't had experience comparing gen 3 to gen 1/2. but have had experience comparing gen3 S to gen3 D.

*D* requires more power from the transport, so, doesn't work with the iPhone without additional power, has Single Ended 3.5 output.
*S* is more powerful at the output, works without additional power, but requires a balanced connection

SQ is identical


----------



## twister6

Pasopati said:


> I am sorry if i miss something or this has been asked many times but what is the output impedance of w2 and w1 ? Thanks



@ClieOS posted it here, SE: 0.89 ohm, Bal: 0.48 ohm


----------



## thomaspf

becauseim said:


> I advise you to compare with your ears in the future with the W2. because I do not guarantee that the SQ is actually equal, this is just my non-professional hearing. although if you look at the measurements, the E1DA is even better than the W2


Do you have a link to the measurements?


----------



## ClieOS

Can't beat this.


----------



## bluestorm1992 (Apr 16, 2021)

Some of you might be interested in this: a fellow Head-fier made an investigation into MQA.

Post in thread 'Tidal Masters & MQA Thread!'
https://www.head-fi.org/threads/tidal-masters-mqa-thread.838888/post-16293287

Video here:


----------



## twister6

ClieOS said:


> Can't beat this.



What adapter is that? Does it have a flexibly short ribbon cable?  And do you have something sticky under W2 to hold it attached?

I just received that other 180deg adapter from Ali, works really good with a phone:

 

 

and also works OK with small DAPs, but it makes more sense to use it with something like R3 Pro which is almost the size of W2 w/adapter rather than smaller R2 where W2 sticks out.

 

 


Btw, someone asked me and I just confirmed that W2 doesn't work with Shanling M0.  As soon as I connect W2, M0 powers down.  I assume it can't handle the current draw.


----------



## ClieOS

twister6 said:


> What adapter is that? Does it have a flexibly short ribbon cable?  And do you have something sticky under W2 to hold it attached?


Answer to the first two question can be found on the link above the picture.

Yes, there is some double-sided tape under W2.


----------



## FooFighter (Apr 16, 2021)

twister6 said:


> What adapter is that? Does it have a flexibly short ribbon cable?  And do you have something sticky under W2 to hold it attached?
> 
> I just received that other 180deg adapter from Ali, works really good with a phone:
> 
> ...


Ordered the same adapter from Aliexpress - mine doesn't work at all, Bad luck or maybe to be expected for the low price that some percentage is broken...
Regarding M0, interesting that my Q1 is working but it has a larger battery than M0....


----------



## musicday

I think this is the best cable solution to use with a laptop :
US $2.63  10%OFF | 90 Degree L Shape Usb Type C Fast Charging Cable 20cm 1m 2m 2 Meter Usb-c Cable Kabel Tipo C for Game for Samsung Note20 S20 S21
https://a.aliexpress.com/_uz3NUX


----------



## twister6

ClieOS said:


> Answer to the first two question can be found on the link above the picture.
> 
> Yes, there is some double-sided tape under W2.



I guess I gotta check my eyes lol! Missed that embedded link.


----------



## musicday

Anyone who ordered the case, received it yet?


----------



## cyrilhl

musicday said:


> Anyone who ordered the case, received it yet?


Not yet the seller claim can be shipped within next week. But I asked once on 6 Apr that he said can ship in 6 days. So dont know can he do what he claimed.


----------



## musicday (Apr 17, 2021)

cyrilhl said:


> Not yet the seller claim can be shipped within next week. But I asked once on 6 Apr that he said can ship in 6 days. So dont know can he do what he claimed.


Looks like the case is not ready, I am disappointed.


----------



## LostInDaSauce

Looks like w2 is/was available for preorder on musicteck. Does anyone know when they will receive this batch is being released? Don't know if I should preorder on musicteck or wait for hifigo


----------



## jwilliamhurst

LostInDaSauce said:


> Looks like w2 is/was available for preorder on musicteck. Does anyone know when they will receive this batch is being released? Don't know if I should preorder on musicteck or wait for hifigo


Andrew told me late next week


----------



## ClieOS

musicday said:


> Looks like the case is not ready, I am disappointed.



Just got the shipping notification.


----------



## koledoff1986

Something is delayed in sending my W2 ... it feels like a Chinese worker has been grinding the case for my W2 manually with a file for two weeks already)) and then another worker will solder the microcircuit for a couple of weeks


----------



## becauseim

twister6 said:


> What adapter is that? Does it have a flexibly short ribbon cable?  And do you have something sticky under W2 to hold it attached?
> 
> I just received that other 180deg adapter from Ali, works really good with a phone:
> 
> ...


*R3* lets you raise the* 100% volume *at High Gain on 32 ohm IEM ?


----------



## musicday

ClieOS said:


> Just got the shipping notification.


Yes, just got the shipping notification myself. The seller waited until the last hour before sending it, otherwise I would have got my refund automatically. Also he didn't answer my questions at all. Hopefully is well worth it. Is a shame there is no real photo of it.


----------



## Ales R

Where did you buy the case guys?


----------



## saltyfr0g

Same case y’all are talking about?

https://www.ebay.com/itm/324567396708


----------



## mico1964

I bought it from Ali, but I think it’s the same case: https://it.aliexpress.com/item/1005002459682512.html


----------



## musicday

I bought mine from Ali, but unfortunately there is no real photo so we don't know at all how the final product will look like.
Mine is clear black.


----------



## becauseim

thomaspf said:


> Do you have a link to the measurements?


https://e1dashz.wixsite.com/index/9038d


----------



## jwilliamhurst

Just pre ordered my W2 today from Andrew @MusicTeck


----------



## hakunamakaka

Hi folks,

I was fallowing this thread when it was only 20 pages long and you got so far ahead...Now when the hype is gone a bit can someone give me an update if L&P W2 has EMI noise using it with iphone ? Most importantly how does it compares to dongle king S1 ?


----------



## FooFighter

hakunamakaka said:


> Hi folks,
> 
> I was fallowing this thread when it was only 20 pages long and you got so far ahead...Now when the hype is gone a bit can someone give me an update if L&P W2 has EMI noise using it with iphone ? Most importantly how does it compares to dongle king S1 ?


As I am lately listening to Android phone I can say there's still EMI also on W2 when changing transmitter masts e.g
Before giving perse answers to which dongle is better you should write what you want to pair it with, are you listening to Tidal MQA, prefer reference dry or darker wet signature?


----------



## Babayagga

FooFighter said:


> As I am lately listening to Android phone I can say there's still EMI also on W2 when changing transmitter masts e.g
> Before giving perse answers to which dongle is better you should write what you want to pair it with, are you listening to Tidal MQA, prefer reference dry or darker wet signature?


I only get EMI when I try to use the OTG adapter that places the W2 on the back of the phone like pictured below. When I use the stock cable, I never have EMI issues.


----------



## FooFighter

Babayagga said:


> I only get EMI when I try to use the OTG adapter that places the W2 on the back of the phone like pictured below. When I use the stock cable, I never have EMI issues.


interesting, so after all the discussion we had about the minor quality of the stock cable connectors they might still have an advantage about shielding EMI?
a pity that my 180 degree aliexpress connector is broken right from the start, would also like to have your setup...


----------



## hakunamakaka

FooFighter said:


> As I am lately listening to Android phone I can say there's still EMI also on W2 when changing transmitter masts e.g
> Before giving perse answers to which dongle is better you should write what you want to pair it with, are you listening to Tidal MQA, prefer reference dry or darker wet signature?



I prefer darker and more laid back signature for such dongles. For me S1 with AKM chip was a huge step up from dongles like DFR, but if EMI noise is present there that's a deal breaker for me :/


----------



## Babayagga

hakunamakaka said:


> I prefer darker and more laid back signature for such dongles. For me S1 with AKM chip was a huge step up from dongles like DFR, but if EMI noise is present there that's a deal breaker for me :/


If you prefer a darker and more laid back signature, then the W2 is not for you. Clear, powerful, ethereal, spacious, natural, all explain the W2, but not dark or laid back. An AKM chip may be better suited for that signature.


----------



## FooFighter

Babayagga said:


> If you prefer a darker and more laid back signature, then the W2 is not for you. Clear, powerful, ethereal, spacious, natural, all explain the W2, but not dark or laid back. An AKM chip may be better suited for that signature.


I 2nd this post


----------



## rwelles

hakunamakaka said:


> Hi folks,
> 
> I was fallowing this thread when it was only 20 pages long and you got so far ahead...Now when the hype is gone a bit can someone give me an update if L&P W2 has EMI noise using it with iphone ? Most importantly how does it compares to dongle king S1 ?


I'm using the W2 with an iPhone 11. If the W2 is attached (or very, very close) to the back of the iPhone, there is EMI. If it is hanging down by the cable, then there is absolutely no EMI. However, this is impossible with the included cable. I got the straight Penon lightning>USB-C cable. That is a very solid cable. I have not had a single disconnect since getting it. There's a link to it in my earlier post. I've not heard the S1, so opinion on that comparison. hth.


----------



## becauseim (Apr 19, 2021)

Please listen to a piece of music at 4:05 "...for the *trouble*" with high-impedance headphones at high volume and the balanced connection.
Do you hear unacceptable distortion on the W2?  Similar to digital noise. I notice them already at 96% HG volume with 32 ohm IEM


----------



## Babayagga

becauseim said:


> Please listen to a piece of music at 4:05 "...for the *trouble*" with high-impedance headphones at high volume.
> Do you hear unacceptable distortion on the W2?  Similar to digital noise. I notice them already at 96% HG volume with 32 ohm IEM


OR perhaps it's a problem with the recording, especially seeing as its source is YouTube and not a hifi source. Also, this dongle has been measured and has zero issues with distortion, so it's either the music source or your headphones that are being overpowered.


----------



## becauseim

Babayagga said:


> OR perhaps it's a problem with the recording, especially seeing as its source is YouTube and not a hifi source. Also, this dongle has been measured and has zero issues with distortion, so it's either the music source or your headphones that are being overpowered.


with E1DA on the same IEMs there is no such noticeable distortion.


----------



## Babayagga

becauseim said:


> with E1DA on the same IEMs there is no such noticeable distortion.


Have you already done the firmware update?


----------



## becauseim

Babayagga said:


> Have you already done the firmware update?


v1021


----------



## Babayagga

becauseim said:


> Please listen to a piece of music at 4:05 "...for the *trouble*" with high-impedance headphones at high volume.
> Do you hear unacceptable distortion on the W2?  Similar to digital noise. I notice them already at 96% HG volume with 32 ohm IEM


@bluestorm1992, faulty unit or something to bring to LP's attention? It's the first I've heard of this issue and doesn't occur with my unit.


----------



## bluestorm1992

Babayagga said:


> @bluestorm1992, faulty unit or something to bring to LP's attention? It's the first I've heard of this issue and doesn't occur with my unit.


Possibly. @becauseim Can you contact your dealer?


----------



## becauseim

bluestorm1992 said:


> Possibly. @becauseim Can you contact your dealer?


AliExpress. I don't think he's going to help me in any way.

You don't have clipping when listening to a piece of music on the word "*trouble*" ?


----------



## becauseim

I forgot to clarify, this only applies to the balanced connection


----------



## bluestorm1992

becauseim said:


> AliExpress. I don't think he's going to help me in any way.
> 
> You don't have clipping when listening to a piece of music on the word "*trouble*" ?


No clipping. Just tested.


----------



## FooFighter

becauseim said:


> I forgot to clarify, this only applies to the balanced connection


And IPhone connection only?


----------



## becauseim

FooFighter said:


> And IPhone connection only?


MacBook


----------



## bluestorm1992

becauseim said:


> MacBook


If this is a faulty unit, can you apply for a refund?


----------



## FooFighter

becauseim said:


> MacBook


OK, Macbook should be free of distortion.
Have you though tried to set the right default devices in both system settings /sound as well as audio-midi-setup?


----------



## becauseim

I think it does not depend on the transport. I tried to connect to Android (iPhone does not allow to set such a volume) - the same distortion on high vol


----------



## thomaspf

becauseim said:


> https://e1dashz.wixsite.com/index/9038d


Cool thank you. So they state
THD+N@1kHz@-.5dbFS BW 22-22kHz   .00014%, SINAD 117db typical for 24b/44.1kHz@no-load on an unbalanced out

vs. the
THD+N@1Khz 0dbFS 10Hz-20kHz 0.000116% -119db on balanced out measured by L7audio for the W2.
THD+N@1Khz 0dbFS 10Hz-20kHz 0.000303% -110db on unbalanced out measured by L7audio for the W2

That is impressive indeed.


----------



## becauseim

bluestorm1992 said:


> If this is a faulty unit, can you apply for a refund?


if only LP agrees to accept it directly


----------



## bluestorm1992

becauseim said:


> if only LP agrees to accept it directly


Send them an email. They should be able to help you.

customer@luxuryprecision.net


----------



## jsmiller58 (Apr 19, 2021)

hakunamakaka said:


> Hi folks,
> 
> I was fallowing this thread when it was only 20 pages long and you got so far ahead...Now when the hype is gone a bit can someone give me an update if L&P W2 has EMI noise using it with iphone ? Most importantly how does it compares to dongle king S1 ?


Cannot comment about iPhone induced EMI noise as I am an Android kinda guy, but I have not experienced any EMI with my W2 and LG v30.  With the LG v30 and S1 I experienced quite a bit of EMI noise.

I do like both of these dongles, and appreciate that the S1 supports MQA (I have my asbestos suit on, folks, so don’t bother roasting me!).  But the S1 makes portable use less appealing and I find I am using the W2 more.


----------



## twister6

Babayagga said:


> I only get EMI when I try to use the OTG adapter that places the W2 on the back of the phone like pictured below. When I use the stock cable, I never have EMI issues.



Well, since the picture "above" is from my setup (good-old Galaxy S9, Android 10, mostly streaming Amazon Music HD, and using UAG hybrid metal/plastic/leather case) with W2 and that 180deg usb adapter from ali while streaming - zero EMI interface.  And I often have it on my desk while working at home right next to my laptop and some other DAPs, and still never experienced any EMI interference.


----------



## Babayagga

twister6 said:


> Well, since the picture "above" is from my setup (good-old Galaxy S9, Android 10, mostly streaming Amazon Music HD, and using UAG hybrid metal/plastic/leather case) with W2 and that 180deg usb adapter from ali while streaming - zero EMI interface.  And I often have it on my desk while working at home right next to my laptop and some other DAPs, and still never experienced any EMI interference.


Yeah, I needed to borrow that for illustrative purposes  It could possibly be that I have a defective unit if you're not getting the same interference or noise I get from that otg cable.


----------



## twister6 (Apr 19, 2021)

Babayagga said:


> Yeah, I needed to borrow that for illustrative purposes  It could possibly be that I have a defective unit if you're not getting the same interference or noise I get from that otg cable.



You mean that 180deg otg adapter?  That is one possibility, but another, what case are you using on your phone?  The case of the phone itself is another layer to either provide better isolation or the opposite - a path to pick up more interference.  Plus, the phone model itself can make a difference, depending on where they place antennas and how close they are to the body of W1/W2.


----------



## Babayagga

twister6 said:


> You mean that 180deg otg adapter?  That is one possibility, but another, what case are you using on your phone?  The case of the phone itself is another layer to either provide better isolation or the opposite - a path to pick up more interference.  Plus, the phone model itself can make a difference, depending on where they place antennas and how close they are to the body of W1/W2.


Yes, the 180 degree otg cable was what I was referencing and I use the LG V60 phone with a Ghostek silicone case.


----------



## FooFighter

I also suppose it's related to the phone itself.
Haven't recognised EMI even on my iPhone 11Pro but strange interruptions even with ddhifi adapters which disappeared after iPhone-Reboot several days later.
On my Motorola M3750 you could clearly hear the change of transmitter masts with the mobile phone and W2 connected by Qudelix 5k USB-C cables (as for better connectors) and attached to my MEST MKII laying on my lap while driving


----------



## FooFighter (Apr 20, 2021)

it's not my music style but Rap/RnB (Tidal Mellow Vibes playlist) is f... good on this dongle on my new MEST MKII, holographic, airy, bass hitting dry and hard when called for


----------



## musicday

Still using the W2 everyday, for music and movies and I am more impressed then ever. Well worth the price.


----------



## justanut

musicday said:


> Still using the W2 everyday, for music and movies and I am more impressed then ever. Well worth the price.


Can't wait... been on waiting list for weeks... Andrew says stock should be in end of the week.. which is what he said last week... so I'm just hoping L&P resolves some of its supply issues and is able to send them to Musictek finally...


----------



## cyrilhl

The material of the case is solid and look nice. W2 feel just right into the case, the only draw back is you need to press harder to reach the button after put on the case.


----------



## musicday

The case seem to be well made and it's beautiful, but the front of the dongle is not protected against scratches. The case of S1 offers superior protection.


----------



## Verificateur

Looking to get a (hopefully) unbiased opinion— is L&P W2 currently the best portable DAC/amp solution on the market if I want to use my phone (ie not. DAP)? 
Are there any decent competitors?


----------



## justanut

Verificateur said:


> Looking to get a (hopefully) unbiased opinion— is L&P W2 currently the best portable DAC/amp solution on the market if I want to use my phone (ie not. DAP)?
> Are there any decent competitors?


Depends on ur price range.. and if u have size constraints.. W2 is one of the best if not the best in this “dongle” category.. not much amplification.. according to literature of cos, still waiting for mine. Otherwise I also consider the iFi Diablo portable TO ME 😅


----------



## jwilliamhurst

Verificateur said:


> Looking to get a (hopefully) unbiased opinion— is L&P W2 currently the best portable DAC/amp solution on the market if I want to use my phone (ie not. DAP)?
> Are there any decent competitors?


I haven’t received mine yet but I have read a lot about various makes and models from other brands and this is the only one I’ve put money down on....if that means anything


----------



## ClieOS

musicday said:


> The case seem to be well made and it's beautiful, but the front of the dongle is not protected against scratches. The case of S1 offers superior protection.


I just cut a small piece of screen protector to fit over both, much better than just depending on the case alone.


----------



## musicday

Verificateur said:


> Looking to get a (hopefully) unbiased opinion— is L&P W2 currently the best portable DAC/amp solution on the market if I want to use my phone (ie not. DAP)?
> Are there any decent competitors?


Yes !! No doubt about it. Just order one right away.


----------



## cocolinho

becauseim said:


> Please listen to a piece of music at 4:05 "...for the *trouble*" with high-impedance headphones at high volume and the balanced connection.
> Do you hear unacceptable distortion on the W2?  Similar to digital noise. I notice them already at 96% HG volume with 32 ohm IEM


Your headphones/IEMs will have WAAAAY higher distortion than any decent dac/amp


----------



## musicday

ClieOS said:


> I just cut a small piece of screen protector to fit over both, much better than just depending on the case alone.


I didn't think of that, and i unused to do it many times for the SanDisk Sansa Clip + screen.


----------



## Burakk

Hi all, I would like to buy W2. Do you know any shop in EU ?


----------



## Verificateur

Has anyone here upgraded from W1 to W2? Would be interested to hear thoughts/impressions.


----------



## musicday

Burakk said:


> Hi all, I would like to buy W2. Do you know any shop in EU ?


Don't know any sorry. Only Musicteck in USA and Ali in China.
I will go with the first for much quicker delivery and fantastic service.


----------



## jsmiller58

cocolinho said:


> Your headphones/IEMs will have WAAAAY higher distortion than any decent dac/amp


You may get excommunicated from the Head-fi cult if you keep divulging the secrets...  In fact we are calling a special conclave of the audio brethren to discuss your heresy...


----------



## mico1964 (Apr 22, 2021)

Burakk said:


> Hi all, I would like to buy W2. Do you know any shop in EU ?


I couldn't find any dealer in EU. Ordered from Ali (huo guang Store) on March 30th, shipped on April 6th, delivered today. No tax or VAT paid.


----------



## chrisgtl

Had a week with my new EE Odin on the W2 now. I'm a Windows laptop and Android S20+ user so can't comment on Apple products but I am over the moon with the end results. Apart from looking at a Hiby R8 DAP I am sticking with this combo for a long time to come!! Superb.


----------



## HiFiHawaii808

chrisgtl said:


> Had a week with my new EE Odin on the W2 now. I'm a Windows laptop and Android S20+ user so can't comment on Apple products but I am over the moon with the end results. Apart from looking at a Hiby R8 DAP I am sticking with this combo for a long time to come!! Superb.


I agree that the pairing is fantastic.   W2 + Odin = perfect together.


----------



## musicday

Looking forward to receive the case for the W2. The sound is just getting better on this little dongle. It is very capable of micro details retrieval in both music and movies.
Definitely once you hear something like the W2 you will need better IEMs not another music player.


----------



## soundblast75

So still waiting for W2 stock to come to Andrew, but meanwhile i can't say I've been bored.
If anyone has the money grab a C9,just phenomenal, makes anything you have in your possession a real music feast including i hear the W2, I've never heard a better piece of "portable" equipment plus MeSTii also rocking my world☝️


----------



## musicday

soundblast75 said:


> So still waiting for W2 stock to come to Andrew, but meanwhile i can't say I've been bored.
> If anyone has the money grab a C9,just phenomenal, makes anything you have in your possession a real music feast including i hear the W2, I've never heard a better piece of "portable" equipment plus MeSTii also rocking my world☝️


Would love a TT2 instead


----------



## Verificateur

This is a highly speculative question .... and has some assumptions within it (ie no need for high power output / not to be used with difficult to drive headphones) ... nonetheless, here goes: what DAP would W2 + phone could compete with?

Are we talking something like Hiby R6 2020?
Or as high as iBasso DX300 and more?


----------



## alsorkin

HiFiHawaii808 said:


> I agree that the pairing is fantastic.   W2 + Odin = perfect together.


Experimented with Tidal streaming using my Samsung Galaxy S21 Ultra smartphone with W2, Romi amp, and HD820. Sounds so good I may question why to have DAPs!


----------



## soundblast75

musicday said:


> Would love a TT2 instead


I literally hate Chord, sorry😅


----------



## HiFiHawaii808

alsorkin said:


> Experimented with Tidal streaming using my Samsung Galaxy S21 Ultra smartphone with W2, Romi amp, and HD820. Sounds so good I may question why to have DAPs!



I think iPhone + W2 sounds significantly better than my Hiby R6 2020.     iPhone + W2 is about the same as DX160 to my ear.     I prefer the DX160 to my iPhone though because it is lighter, I can plug my cables right into it, if my wife wants to talk to me, I just hit the pause button on the side.

When considering a DAP vs. a Dongle, all of these little things need to be considered.    Everyone needs to decide how much sound quality they are willing to sacrifice for usability.     Sometimes, I just like listening with my iPhone over bluetooth with a UTWS3 and UM 3DT.    No wires and the ability to take phone calls is really nice.   Sounds decent, too.


----------



## bluestorm1992

soundblast75 said:


> I literally hate Chord, sorry😅


I am also moving away from Chord... A bit buggy in software and their “portable” products are not really competitive against modern products (DAPs or even dongles). Their desktop gears are still looking good but so expensive.


----------



## FooFighter (Apr 22, 2021)

HiFiHawaii808 said:


> I think iPhone + W2 sounds significantly better than my Hiby R6 2020.     iPhone + W2 is about the same as DX160 to my ear.     I prefer the DX160 to my iPhone though because it is lighter, I can plug my cables right into it, if my wife wants to talk to me, I just hit the pause button on the side.
> 
> When considering a DAP vs. a Dongle, all of these little things need to be considered.    Everyone needs to decide how much sound quality they are willing to sacrifice for usability.     Sometimes, I just like listening with my iPhone over bluetooth with a UTWS3 and UM 3DT.    No wires and the ability to take phone calls is really nice.   Sounds decent, too.


The wife topic reminds me of the movie "switch", you know that one, where the guy had a magic remote control to switch the voice of his wife down?😉
But seriously I agree that the dongle thing can get tiring sometimes with all the cable/adapter hassles and it's often very convenient to have only one DAP instead for that case only.


----------



## soundblast75

bluestorm1992 said:


> I am also moving away from Chord... A bit buggy in software and their “portable” products are not really competitive against modern products (DAPs or even dongles). Their desktop gears are still looking good but so expensive.


It has been ages since i though H2 sounds too horizontal and gigital for my tastes amd I've discovered many better dacs since not to mention amps, but C9 is another league of everything altogether


----------



## koledoff1986

Hifigo still can't send my W2. Made the order on April 6th. Asked the seller again when the shipment would be, now they promise only after May 5
A month of waiting from the moment of ordering to dispatching and it is not yet known when I will receive it. Some kind of frivolous approach to business


----------



## Strifeff7

@FooFighter 
Hello,
How about Phone+W2 vs DX300 ?


----------



## ClieOS

koledoff1986 said:


> Hifigo still can't send my W2. Made the order on April 6th. Asked the seller again when the shipment would be, now they promise only after May 5
> A month of waiting from the moment of ordering to dispatching and it is not yet known when I will receive it. Some kind of frivolous approach to business



It was said that L&P has problem sourcing enough DAC chips so production is getting delayed. That's [pretty much the exact situation across the whole electronics industry.


----------



## FooFighter (Apr 23, 2021)

Strifeff7 said:


> @FooFighter
> Hello,
> How about Phone+W2 vs DX300 ?


DX300 is still burning in but is a different beast altogether.
It's supposed to be the Ibasso TOTL DAP whereas I would say that in terms of pure SQ (dynamics, resolution) DX 220 Max still has the edge in comparison.
W2 has similar sound signature Imho as Ibasso DX2xx, I.e. more energetic, revealing, clarity, brighter signature.
DX300 signature is more relaxed, warmer with slight mid bass emphasis  but still keeping layering and details. Mid bass punches e.g in RnB is sounding more warm and rounded in contrast to dry and edged on W2.
It's more "musical" and has better "timbre" imho than DX Max or W2 and is therefore a better addition rather than a replacement depending on your mood and music taste.
I find it interesting btw how DAPs with same DAC type can sound so different. It's all also a matter of overall implementation and also synergy with your headphones...
Using IEMS only I can imagine to use W2 for specific mixes rather than DX300 where I prefer it's dryer and straight forward signature, for headphones like my Denons it's a different story, they are lacking body and bass on W2 for whatever reason.
DX300 is the better Allrounder there.
That's only for the pure sound impressions.
Technically I find DX300 super in terms of battery live, speed, display and being future proof with replaceable amp modules


----------



## musicday (Apr 23, 2021)

My W2 case from Ali that was shipped been cancelled by the seller without a reason, anyone with similar experience?

EDIT : I don't think it was actually shipped and probably was never in stock.


----------



## ClieOS (Apr 23, 2021)

musicday said:


> My W2 case from Ali that was shipped been cancelled by the seller without a reason, anyone with similar experience?
> 
> EDIT : I don't think it was actually shipped and probably was never in stock.


Since only one guy is making this case, I assumed we ordered from the same guy, though I ordered it from his Taobao store. Mine is still on its way, should be here by early next week (or tomorrow if I am very lucky).


----------



## musicday

Anyone know a place where the silicone case for the W2 is actually in stock?


----------



## agonynine

musicday said:


> Anyone know a place where the silicone case for the W2 is actually in stock?


I ordered from Running Camel Advanced Hifi Store on Ali, and was told that it shipped a few days ago, so fingers crossed. Don’t actually have my W2 to put in it yet though (awaiting MusicTeck stock) so it may be a race between the two....


----------



## Verificateur

Ok well, I am thinking to give the L&P W2 a try... once it's in stock that is, what is the latest ETA from MusicTeck? 
Or perhaps anyone has one to sell? (p.s. listed my L&P W1 for sale on classifieds if anyone is interested).


----------



## bluestorm1992 (Apr 24, 2021)

Verificateur said:


> Ok well, I am thinking to give the L&P W2 a try... once it's in stock that is, what is the latest ETA from MusicTeck?
> Or perhaps anyone has one to sell? (p.s. listed my L&P W1 for sale on classifieds if anyone is interested).


AFAIK the latest shipment has been sent from LP. Not sure how many they have shipped to Musicteck though.


----------



## jwilliamhurst

bluestorm1992 said:


> AFAIK the latest shipment has been sent from LP. Not sure how many they have shipped to Musicteck though.


I hope they come in soon!  I am waiting for mine to come in from Musicteck as well.


----------



## musicday (Apr 25, 2021)

Wondering if Musicteck will get the cases for the W2.


----------



## MaggotBrain (Apr 25, 2021)

Has any IPhone user noticed trouble the W2 having connectivity issues when your iPhone is fully charged?
The past couple times I’ve tried using my w2 for a morning run it skips even though the volume is turned down.  Then I try again later in the day (when my phone battery is down a bit) just for kicks to see if the unit is defective and then it works perfectly.  I always wondered why it gets temperamental early in the morning and was wondering if anyone else had a similar experience.  I swear this thing is like a hot chick - beautiful but fussy and high maintenance!


----------



## musicday

Ended up getting another W2 silicone case clear black from eBay. The seller has it in stock he confirmed.


----------



## Verificateur

musicday said:


> Ended up getting another W2 silicone case clear black from eBay. The seller has it in stock he confirmed.


Great news. Could you please share the link?


----------



## musicday

Verificateur said:


> Great news. Could you please share the link?


https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/144016640310?var=443305639159


----------



## justanut

Oh yes W2 has landed and should be reaching MusicTeck today... so orders should be out the next day~


----------



## rwelles

MaggotBrain said:


> Has any IPhone user noticed trouble the W2 having connectivity issues when your iPhone is fully charged?
> The past couple times I’ve tried using my w2 for a morning run it skips even though the volume is turned down.  Then I try again later in the day (when my phone battery is down a bit) just for kicks to see if the unit is defective and then it works perfectly.  I always wondered why it gets temperamental early in the morning and was wondering if anyone else had a similar experience.  I swear this thing is like a hot chick - beautiful but fussy and high maintenance!


What cable are you using? I found the stock cable to be essentially unusable. I bought this cable and it works great!


----------



## snapandslide

justanut said:


> Oh yes W2 has landed and should be reaching MusicTeck today... so orders should be out the next day~


Wohooooooo


----------



## MaggotBrain

rwelles said:


> What cable are you using? I found the stock cable to be essentially unusable. I bought this cable and it works great!


Used the stock so I’ll try the Penon cable you linked. I like that they have an L-shaped option.


----------



## rwelles

MaggotBrain said:


> Used the stock so I’ll try the Penon cable you linked. I like that they have an L-shaped option.


The problem I have with the L-shaped option is EMI, esp. with very low impedance earphone. I went with the straight option so the W2 hangs down below my phone, maximizing the distance between the iPhone and the W2.


----------



## musicday

justanut said:


> Oh yes W2 has landed and should be reaching MusicTeck today... so orders should be out the next day~


I am very happy for you all that are getting the W2. I had mine for a while now and I love it. Is really something special with both music and movies. Incredible sound and power coming out of such small size dongle.


----------



## jwilliamhurst

justanut said:


> Oh yes W2 has landed and should be reaching MusicTeck today... so orders should be out the next day~


Yessss!!! Been waiting so patiently  thank you for the update


----------



## Verificateur

justanut said:


> Oh yes W2 has landed and should be reaching MusicTeck today... so orders should be out the next day~


Thanks for the good news! 👍


----------



## kwilkins

Does anyone have a solution for keeping your phone in your pocket and mounting the W2 on a belt or somewhere else?

This weekend I did some A/B testing with the W2 and DX160, SP2000, WM1Z, DX220 Max, and the Hugo 2.  I was pretty impressed with how the W2 held up.  This is not to say it sounded as good as the rest but given the price and the size it was impressive.  In particular I thought the W2 and DX160 were fairly closely matched, I would give the DX160 a slight edge on the majority of songs but they were close.

My issue with the W2 is ergonomics.  If I'm sitting at a desk or not moving around much I'll use one of the other DAP's or a desktop system.  I'd like to be able to move freely with my iPhone in my pocket and have easy access to the W2, mostly for changing volume.  I can pause/play and skip through songs via an Apple Watch, but it seems the volume must be controlled on the W2.  So far I have tried keeping the W2 in my pocket next to the phone but it is awkward to take in and out because of the cable and I'm risking having the phone and W2 scratch each other.  I realize there is a case I can get that would help/prevent the scraping issue but the case will probably make it harder to take in and out of my pocket.  I've left the W2 dangle out of my pocket but it bounces around when I walk and doesn't feel secure.

I'm thinking there could be some sort of belt mount that would secure the W2 to a belt.  Has anyone found a solution for this?

Thanks,
Ken


----------



## soundblast75

musicday said:


> https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/144016640310?var=443305639159


Whats A and B luxury😅?


----------



## musicday (Apr 26, 2021)

soundblast75 said:


> Whats A and B luxury😅?


A is clear and B is clear black ( darker ) colour.


----------



## rwelles

kwilkins said:


> I can pause/play and skip through songs via an Apple Watch, but it seems the volume must be controlled on the W2.


Go into the settings of the W2 and turn HID Key on. I love being able to use my Apple Watch to control volume as needed. Very handy indeed!


----------



## soundblast75

musicday said:


> A is clear and B is clear black ( darker ) colour.


Clever, how did you guess it lol, think I'll go for darker, thank you👌🍻


----------



## kwilkins

rwelles said:


> Go into the settings of the W2 and turn HID Key on. I love being able to use my Apple Watch to control volume as needed. Very handy indeed!


That is very helpful, thanks so much for the tip.


----------



## musicday

soundblast75 said:


> Clever, how did you guess it lol, think I'll go for darker, thank you👌🍻


I've got my ways  and  I got the darker too.


----------



## tisquinn

Has L&P told us what the different EQ settings are? Is there handy set of graphs? Sorry if this has already been asked a bazillion times. I tend to be skeptical of genre-specific EQs. I'm hoping one of the EQ settings might have a _very _mild bass shelf, but hopes are not high.


----------



## Babayagga

kwilkins said:


> Does anyone have a solution for keeping your phone in your pocket and mounting the W2 on a belt or somewhere else?
> 
> This weekend I did some A/B testing with the W2 and DX160, SP2000, WM1Z, DX220 Max, and the Hugo 2.  I was pretty impressed with how the W2 held up.  This is not to say it sounded as good as the rest but given the price and the size it was impressive.  In particular I thought the W2 and DX160 were fairly closely matched, I would give the DX160 a slight edge on the majority of songs but they were close.
> 
> ...


I'm actually working on manufacturing a solution to this issue right now. I'll post here when I get a prototype made.


----------



## kwilkins

Babayagga said:


> I'm actually working on manufacturing a solution to this issue right now. I'll post here when I get a prototype made.


I'll be your first customer.


----------



## justanut

Seems like there’s a delay to MusicTeck sigh…


----------



## musicday

My cable to use the W2 with the laptop has arrived. No more silly adaptors. Great quality.


----------



## ClieOS

My cases arrived. Two for W2 and a white case for PAW S1





On a side note, the backup white case for PAW S1 looks and feels identical to the stock case, make me wonder if the same guy supplies Lotoo the case as well.













While the smoky case looks more low tone, the clear case really showcase all the beauty of W2.


----------



## musicday

The case for the W2 is looking good. Now we need other features added via the firmware update.


----------



## marcusbryant

Hi! Long time member here but this is my first post. Just want to share my appreciation of the w2. I'm one of the first buyers of the Sony Z7M2 back in 2018 (i guess). But never really enjoyed listening to it on my Audio GD NFB 11.38 or Monoprice Monolith Desktop. However, when I used it with my W2, the mids came alive and I can here all the details I've never heard before. Now, I'm enjoying what this headphone can do.

Thank you L&P for this product. More power!


----------



## musicday

The cable Type A to type C I bought to use with my laptop is fantastic and works without interruption. Can't complain for the $ 6.61 paid in total.


----------



## musicday (Apr 28, 2021)

Great news: the W2 is back in stock at Musicteck. Guys buy one and probably you will not need a music player anymore if your budget is sort of limited.


----------



## MusicTeck

🚨RESTOCK ALERT🚨: The W2 is finally back in stock at MusicTeck!

https://shop.musicteck.com/products...1&_sid=13bf5f471&_ss=r&variant=39262697685054


----------



## Ebisue1212

Anybody know the dimensions of the W2? Is it bigger than a Dragonfly Red?

More importantly how does it compare to the EarMen Sparrow? I'm thinking about grabbing a UM MEST mkII and looking to upgrade my portable DAC from an old DFR. Trying to decide between the Sparrow and the W2. Thanks!


----------



## Gus141

MusicTeck said:


> 🚨RESTOCK ALERT🚨: The W2 is finally back in stock at MusicTeck!
> 
> https://shop.musicteck.com/products...1&_sid=13bf5f471&_ss=r&variant=39262697685054


That’s awesome Andrew! 

Anyone on the fence, jump over to the dark side and buy a W2.  All I can say is I‘m so glad I got in on the first shipment; I’ve been enjoying the W2 for well over a month. If you love dongles, this is the one; I don’t ever listen to my S1 or Cobalt anymore since I got the W2.

I know a few friends who have not put in preorders, but were waiting on MusicTeck having them in stock before purchasing. Andrew, now that you have them in stock, I’ll bet you are sold out within the week. 

Cheers,
Gus


----------



## snapandslide

MusicTeck said:


> 🚨RESTOCK ALERT🚨: The W2 is finally back in stock at MusicTeck!
> 
> https://shop.musicteck.com/products...1&_sid=13bf5f471&_ss=r&variant=39262697685054


IT’S ON ITS WAY!!!

Thank you Andrew for shipping as soon as it has arrived. I cannot wait!


----------



## agonynine

snapandslide said:


> IT’S ON ITS WAY!!!
> 
> Thank you Andrew for shipping as soon as it has arrived. I cannot wait!


And mine too! Thank you Andrew, hopefully shipping across to England won’t take too long.


----------



## musicday

agonynine said:


> And mine too! Thank you Andrew, hopefully shipping across to England won’t take too long.


Mine arrived in 1 day !!! In London, but took another day to clear customs and be in my hand.


----------



## snapandslide

musicday said:


> Mine arrived in 1 day !!! In London, but took another day to clear customs and be in my hand.


Sounds about right - customs have been a bit slow with covid and brexit. It’s rapid either way though!


----------



## vanez1985 (Apr 28, 2021)

MusicTeck said:


> 🚨RESTOCK ALERT🚨: The W2 is finally back in stock at MusicTeck!
> 
> https://shop.musicteck.com/products...1&_sid=13bf5f471&_ss=r&variant=39262697685054


Any chances to order it overseas? Hifigo is still struggling to get these back in stock, I contacted them yesterday


----------



## soundblast75

musicday said:


> Mine arrived in 1 day !!! In London, but took another day to clear customs and be in my hand.


Hope that happens to me, also, don't have Windows so hope latest FW already installed


----------



## musicday

soundblast75 said:


> Hope that happens to me, also, don't have Windows so hope latest FW already installed


I can bring my Windows laptop and help you with the latest firmware in case you need help.


----------



## soundblast75

musicday said:


> I can bring my Windows laptop and help you with the latest firmware in case you need help.


That would be an awesome long due reason to meet soon, lots of gear for you to try too👍🍻🍻


----------



## snapandslide

soundblast75 said:


> That would be an awesome long due reason to meet soon, lots of gear for you to try too👍🍻🍻


A London gtg seems in order then...


----------



## musicday

soundblast75 said:


> That would be an awesome long due reason to meet soon, lots of gear for you to try too👍🍻🍻


I would like that and to talk again about headphones and music players. Let me know how it goes.


----------



## soundblast75

Ok guys, we are having our own Canjam then, let's organise it soon🍻🍻🎶


----------



## twister6

Ebisue1212 said:


> Anybody know the dimensions of the W2? Is it bigger than a Dragonfly Red?
> 
> More importantly how does it compare to the EarMen Sparrow? I'm thinking about grabbing a UM MEST mkII and looking to upgrade my portable DAC from an old DFR. Trying to decide between the Sparrow and the W2. Thanks!



For the size comparison, I don't have Red but it should be longer than Cobalt, and Cobalt is about the same size as W2, including usb-plug portion.

Btw, W2 and Cobalt sound performance is on par, though Cobalt lacking in bass impact, more neutral relative to W2.  But once you start comparing functionality and design, W2 is way far ahead with what it has to offer.


----------



## Ebisue1212

twister6 said:


> For the size comparison, I don't have Red but it should be longer than Cobalt, and Cobalt is about the same size as W2, including usb-plug portion.
> 
> Btw, W2 and Cobalt sound performance is on par, though Cobalt lacking in bass impact, more neutral relative to W2.  But once you start comparing functionality and design, W2 is way far ahead with what it has to offer.


Ok cool. Thanks so much. 

I tried the DFC once and I didn't love it. I actually preferred my DFR. Since I'm planning on getting the MESTmkii and I've heard they already have a ton of bass, I'm not sure I want something more bassy than the Cobalt. My problem with the MEST OG was it was too Vshaped for my taste (and I couldn't get a good fit). 

I'll wait until I see a comparison of the W2 and the Sparrow to decide. But thanks again for help with the size!


----------



## Scuba Devils

A wonderful combination: DUNU SA6 with Spinfit CP360 on the W2 - bliss.


----------



## Linus Jian

Really tempted to buy the w2, only thing that worries me is the bad ui of uapp (for example no like button/indicator). Might end up getting a fiio m11pro, the m15 & ibasso dx300 are too big for me.


----------



## Babayagga

Linus Jian said:


> Really tempted to buy the w2, only thing that worries me is the bad ui of uapp (for example no like button/indicator). Might end up getting a fiio m11pro, the m15 & ibasso dx300 are too big for me.


If it helps, I have a LG V60 running UAPP to my W2 and they work beautifully. What do you mean by no like button? I run Quboz and there are like buttons for the music and I can make all my playlists.


----------



## Linus Jian

Babayagga said:


> If it helps, I have a LG V60 running UAPP to my W2 and they work beautifully. What do you mean by no like button? I run Quboz and there are like buttons for the music and I can make all my playlists.


I use tidal with uapp and there is no like button, there is only one option at the top right corner to add the song to favorite, you don't know if a song is already in your favorite list or not. And the discover page also sucks in uapp.


----------



## Babayagga (Apr 28, 2021)

Linus Jian said:


> I use tidal with uapp and there is no like button, there is only one option at the top right corner to add the song to favorite, you don't know if a song is already in your favorite list or not. And the discover page also sucks in uapp.


OK, I see what you mean now. The way I get around all that is to like all the songs and create all my playlists in the actual app (Quboz or Tidal) and then UAPP is automatically updated with it and to be totally honest, the Tidal app (not UAPP) is crap anyways. I left Tidal for Quboz both because I dislike the UI and I feel like the tracks sounded better on Quboz. I still use Spotify simply because the UI, music selection, and AI is so much better. I'm hoping the new Spotify HIFI will bring Spotify up to par with Tidal and Quboz for track quality.


----------



## Ebisue1212 (Apr 28, 2021)

JelStIy said:


> Electrical tape seems to be doing the job for now. But this may be my last dongle. I also had the Earmen Sparrow whose balanced connection started getting choppy after a day of use. Here it is the usb connector. Qudelix is the only dongle I had zero issues with, and I’ve had it the longest.


Which do you prefer between the Sparrow and the W2? 

Edit: Whoops should have just pm'ed you about this haha


----------



## Linus Jian

Babayagga said:


> OK, I see what you mean now. The way I get around all that is to like all the songs and create all my playlists in the actual app (Quboz or Tidal) and then UAPP is automatically updated with it and to be totally honest, the Tidal app (not UAPP) is crap anyways. I left Tidal for Quboz both because I dislike the UI and I feel like the tracks sounded better on Quboz. I'm still use Spotify simply because the UI, music selection, and AI is so much better. I'm hoping the new Spotify HIFI will bring Spotify up to par with Tidal and Quboz for track quality.


Yep, spotify is always the best in terms of ui, ai, playlist. And yes, I am also using the same method: finding songs in the native app and listening to them in uapp. But the experience really sucks. That's why I kinda want to buy a fiio m11pro or other Chinese dap, they can circumvent the Android src so I don't have to use uapp anymore.


----------



## Linus Jian

Babayagga said:


> OK, I see what you mean now. The way I get around all that is to like all the songs and create all my playlists in the actual app (Quboz or Tidal) and then UAPP is automatically updated with it and to be totally honest, the Tidal app (not UAPP) is crap anyways. I left Tidal for Quboz both because I dislike the UI and I feel like the tracks sounded better on Quboz. I still use Spotify simply because the UI, music selection, and AI is so much better. I'm hoping the new Spotify HIFI will bring Spotify up to par with Tidal and Quboz for track quality.


Forgot to mention, I'm also eagerly waiting for spotify hifi. This is another reason for dap instead of dongles... Can't even use uapp for it, if you only have dongle then you have to listen to resampled music.


----------



## Babayagga

Linus Jian said:


> Yep, spotify is always the best in terms of ui, ai, playlist. And yes, I am also using the same method: finding songs in the native app and listening to them in uapp. But the experience really sucks. That's why I kinda want to buy a fiio m11pro or other Chinese dap, they can circumvent the Android src so I don't have to use uapp anymore.


I'm really torn when it comes to DAP's because the UI on them is usually terrible since the Android versions are from a few years ago and it's one more expensive battery ran device to charge and go bad. Ever since I got my W2, I haven't touched my Onkyo DP X1 ($799) other than to compare the sound. I'm now looking to sell it and I won't consider another one unless it's R2R tech or tube hybrid. I simply like having the latest Android and not having to carry around another phone-sized electronic device. 
P.S. There are better options for DAP's at the FIIO price point as well depending on your tastes and the synergy with your iem collection.


----------



## JelStIy (Apr 28, 2021)

Ebisue1212 said:


> Which do you prefer between the Sparrow and the W2?
> 
> Edit: Whoops should have just pm'ed you about this haha



No problem 

Honestly the Sparrow crapped out so quickly that I didn’t get to enjoy it very long. I did like the balanced output on it quite a bit, but it’s hard to compare from memory. I’d say that the W2 is as good and probably better sound wise and much more practical (display, volume control, filters). Also the EMI noise is much more pronounced on the Sparrow. The Sparrow does have the size advantage — it’s tiny. And it has MQA, if that’s important to you.


----------



## Ebisue1212

JelStIy said:


> No problem
> 
> Honestly the Sparrow crapped out so quickly that I didn’t get to enjoy it very long. I did like the balanced output on it quite a bit, but it’s hard to compare from memory. I’d say that the W2 is as good and probably better sound wise and much more practical (display, volume control, filters). Also the EMI noise is much more pronounced on the Sparrow. The Sparrow does have the size advantage — it’s tiny.


thanks for the info! yeah I was pretty much sold on the Sparrow until I started hearing about how unreliable they can be. now that I've stumbled on the W2 maybe that's the way to go. I do prefer the look and size of the sparrow...but obviously that's not as important as SQ or the damn thing actually working


----------



## JelStIy

Ebisue1212 said:


> thanks for the info! yeah I was pretty much sold on the Sparrow until I started hearing about how unreliable they can be. now that I've stumbled on the W2 maybe that's the way to go. I do prefer the look and size of the sparrow...but obviously that's not as important as SQ or the damn thing actually working



Well, mine was a lemon — the balanced output just never worked properly. I don’t know whether this is a wider problem. The 2.5mm output generally is less reliable than the 4.4mm on the W2. I don’t think I’ll buy another device with a 2.5mm output.


----------



## Linus Jian

Babayagga said:


> I'm really torn when it comes to DAP's because the UI on them is usually terrible since the Android versions are from a few years ago and it's one more expensive battery ran device to charge and go bad. Ever since I got my W2, I haven't touched my Onkyo DP X1 ($799) other than to compare the sound. I'm now looking to sell it and I won't consider another one unless it's R2R tech or tube hybrid. I simply like having the latest Android and not having to carry around another phone-sized electronic device.
> P.S. There are better options for DAP's at the FIIO price point as well depending on your tastes and the synergy with your iem collection.


Yeah, it's absolutely way more convenient to carry only one device.

This Android src stuff sometimes makes me want to switch back to iOS, but man the s21ultra is so much better than the iPhone.


What are the other options for dap? I watched some reviews and seems like fiio m11pro has the best system/ui. And I also heard the new version m11plus will have Snapdragon and android 10.


----------



## Babayagga

JelStIy said:


> No problem
> 
> Honestly the Sparrow crapped out so quickly that I didn’t get to enjoy it very long. I did like the balanced output on it quite a bit, but it’s hard to compare from memory. I’d say that the W2 is as good and probably better sound wise and much more practical (display, volume control, filters). Also the EMI noise is much more pronounced on the Sparrow. The Sparrow does have the size advantage — it’s tiny. And it has MQA, if that’s important to you.


I don't own the Sparrow myself, but between a friend that does and the reviews I've read, the balanced out is great, but the single output is not. I think this is where the W2 would have a massive advantage because not all IEM's sound better out a balanced out and having an equally clean and powerful single output is more advantageous.


----------



## Babayagga

Linus Jian said:


> Yeah, it's absolutely way more convenient to carry only one device.
> 
> This Android src stuff sometimes makes me want to switch back to iOS, but man the s21ultra is so much better than the iPhone.
> 
> ...


The best is subjective really but which iem's would this DAP be driving? What type of sound do you like? Are you a basshead, treblehead? Do you like warm and thick sound or clinical and clean?


----------



## JelStIy (Apr 28, 2021)

Ebisue1212 said:


> thanks for the info! yeah I was pretty much sold on the Sparrow until I started hearing about how unreliable they can be. now that I've stumbled on the W2 maybe that's the way to go. I do prefer the look and size of the sparrow...but obviously that's not as important as SQ or the damn thing actually working


Forgot to say — you probably already know this — the Sparrow has only half the power of the W2, so depending on what you are planning on using it with, it may be the deciding factor.


----------



## Linus Jian

Babayagga said:


> The best is subjective really but which iem's would this DAP be driving? What type of sound do you like? Are you a basshead, treblehead? Do you like warm and thick sound or clinical and clean?


I'm currently using thieaudio monarch and shure 846. And I like more clinical and precision sound. That's why I use custom silver cable with my 846.


----------



## Babayagga

Linus Jian said:


> I'm currently using thieaudio monarch and shure 846. And I like more clinical and precision sound. That's why I use custom silver cable with my 846.


Then I would suggest the Hiby R6 2020 edition


----------



## Linus Jian

Babayagga said:


> Then I would suggest the Hiby R6 2020 edition


Well yeah, considered this one before, the system/ui and sound seem amazing, but so many reviews of emi issues.


----------



## Babayagga

Linus Jian said:


> Well yeah, considered this one before, the system/ui and sound seem amazing, but so many reviews of emi issues.


Another good option is the Ibasso DX220


----------



## Babayagga

Linus Jian said:


> Well yeah, considered this one before, the system/ui and sound seem amazing, but so many reviews of emi issues.


In regards to the EMI issue, it isn't an issue unless you have your phone next to the DAP and with the R6, there's no reason to have your phone anywhere near it since the R6 streams.


----------



## Verificateur (Apr 28, 2021)

Linus Jian said:


> Well yeah, considered this one before, the system/ui and sound seem amazing, but so many reviews of emi issues.


For what’s it’s worth I had a Hiby R6 2020 and it didn’t have any EMI issues at all when next to my phone. Also, definitely fast UI.


----------



## MusicTeck

vanez1985 said:


> Any chances to order it overseas? Hifigo is still struggling to get these back in stock, I contacted them yesterday


We've spoken and confirmed with LP—Hifigo is not an authorized dealer and so products purchased from them will not be covered by a warranty. 

The good news is that we do fulfill international orders and the W2 is in stock at MusicTeck!


----------



## vanez1985

MusicTeck said:


> The good news is that we do fulfill international orders and the W2 is in stock at MusicTeck!


Thanks! The problem is that you do not fulfill orders to Russia currently: I already tried to place an order on your website but got "NoshippingZone" error on checkout


----------



## Ebisue1212

JelStIy said:


> Well, mine was a lemon — the balanced output just never worked properly. I don’t know whether this is a wider problem. The 2.5mm output generally is less reliable than the 4.4mm on the W2. I don’t think I’ll buy another device with a 2.5mm output.


Yikes. Sorry that happened with your Sparrow. I've heard that the balanced output on some of them (they say they've fixed the issue, but who knows) were faulty/unreliable/had EMI problems with Android devices. I use an iPhone/Macbook, but it still seems a little risky.

I'd be planning on using the balanced output (I've heard, like @Babayagga said, that it's way better than the SE) and for a UM Mest mkII so I don't think driving power would be an issue. I haven't even bought the MEST mkii yet, partially because I'm waiting for one or two more positive reviews to come out to put me over the edge and partially because I don't know if I'm going to order them with a 2.5 or 4.4 cable hahah. Going to depend on what portable DAC I decide on.


----------



## musicday

This dongle DAC amplifier is very impressive. I was watching a high quality 2021 blockbuster last night and the sound was very impressive.
Certainly the W2 can extract all the micro details and the bass was kicking and it does goes low when is needed. Details, separation, big soundstage, a non fatigue sound in such a small device. Buy one and thank yourself for not spending more money on portable music player.
No wonder they sell so quickly everywhere.


----------



## tawmizzzz

Well, this is probably the best $300 I've spent on audio in a while. W2 seems to match my Traillii almost perfectly! The sound synergy is also super impressive-nice soundstage width and height, a bit lacking in depth but that allows for the mids to be brought forward and a bit more musical/wet than from the more technical R8. When I am on the go, I am not critically listening anyways, so this more musical, aggressive presentation is ideal.

Highly recommend!


----------



## bluestorm1992

tawmizzzz said:


> Well, this is probably the best $300 I've spent on audio in a while. W2 seems to match my Traillii almost perfectly! The sound synergy is also super impressive-nice soundstage width and height, a bit lacking in depth but that allows for the mids to be brought forward and a bit more musical/wet than from the more technical R8. When I am on the go, I am not critically listening anyways, so this more musical, aggressive presentation is ideal.
> 
> Highly recommend!


A perfect match with your Traillii’s faceplate indeed!

Happy listening! Also, a new FW could be on the way with a Traillii-tuned EQ.


----------



## musicday

A new firmware update for the W2 is more then welcome.


----------



## justanut

bluestorm1992 said:


> A perfect match with your Traillii’s faceplate indeed!
> 
> Happy listening! Also, a new FW could be on the way with a Traillii-tuned EQ.


Will they be releasing one for the MEST II? xD


----------



## bluestorm1992

justanut said:


> Will they be releasing one for the MEST II? xD


Maybe in the future! No news on that end yet.


----------



## LenMargaux

So basically, any smartphone and pair that with the W2 will work wonders, right?
Saw this review: https://thepcenthusiast.com/luxury-precision-w2-usb-dac-amp-review/


----------



## tawmizzzz

LenMargaux said:


> So basically, any smartphone and pair that with the W2 will work wonders, right?
> Saw this review: https://thepcenthusiast.com/luxury-precision-w2-usb-dac-amp-review/



“Do wonders” is subjective but in theory, yes-the dongle bypasses the smartphone DAC with its own implementation. IEM synergy will likely vary, but it seems to have nice subbass, and an upper-mids focus which helps with musicality despite very impressive general technicalities. I have limited experience with other dongles except the standard iPhone/lightning dongle. But w2 versus iPhone has larger staging and less of a V-shape, with more control in the bass regions as comparison.


----------



## musicday

I thought my LG V50 ThinQ 5G Korean model was good sounding, but when compared directly with the W2, the phone is a joke, something very cheap like basic portable radio.


----------



## LenMargaux

tawmizzzz said:


> “Do wonders” is subjective but in theory, yes-the dongle bypasses the smartphone DAC with its own implementation. IEM synergy will likely vary, but it seems to have nice subbass, and an upper-mids focus which helps with musicality despite very impressive general technicalities. I have limited experience with other dongles except the standard iPhone/lightning dongle. But w2 versus iPhone has larger staging and less of a V-shape, with more control in the bass regions as comparison.


Do you have an experience with the Cobalt? It is priced similarly, despite having less features compared to the W2.


----------



## tawmizzzz

LenMargaux said:


> Do you have an experience with the Cobalt? It is priced similarly, despite having less features compared to the W2.


Sadly I haven't heard any of the Dragonflys or S1


----------



## musicday

tawmizzzz said:


> Sadly I haven't heard any of the Dragonflys or S1


Never heard the Cobalt but I had S1 and now W2.
S1 is definitely superior to Cobalt from my understanding.
So I would mark : 
Cobalt 3.5/5 
S1 4.5/5
W2 5/5 is pretty much perfect, if you don't care about MQA.


----------



## Gus141 (Apr 29, 2021)

musicday said:


> Never heard the Cobalt but I had S1 and now W2.
> S1 is definitely superior to Cobalt from my understanding.
> So I would mark :
> Cobalt 3.5/5
> ...


I have all three of those dongles and agree 100% with your rankings. Since I’m not listening to MQA anymore (moved to Qobuz) I have no need to use any other dongle than the W2; it’s sound signature is perfect with my Sony IER-Z1R (hi-gain, Fast filter, Tone 02). The Cobalt, at 75mW @ 32 Ohms is just too weak to drive the Z1R to it’s potential; the S1 had enough power in my opinion (120mW @32 Ohms) and the sound was pleasing and very musical; but, the sub-bass (the IER-Z1R’s best feature) really shines on the W2. The IER-Z1R also has slightly recessed mids, and the W2 just makes that disappear without EQ.


----------



## tawmizzzz

Gus141 said:


> I have all three of those dongles and agree 100% with your rankings. Since I’m not listening to MQA anymore (moved to Qobuz) I have no need to use any other dongle than the W2; it’s sound signature is perfect with my Sony MDR-Z1R (hi-gain, Fast filter, Tone 02). The Cobalt, at 75mW @ 32 Ohms is just too weak to drive the Z1R to it’s potential; the S1 had enough power in my opinion (120mW @32 Ohms) and the sound was pleasing and very musical, but the sub-bass (the IER-Z1R’s best feature) really shines on the W2. The IER-Z1R also has slightly recessed mids, and the W2 just makes that disappear without EQ.


Nice! That's what I am hearing too, awesome subbass and bringing upper-mids forward. Pretty consistent against all my IEMs. EDM actually sounds very good from these.


----------



## soundblast75

LenMargaux said:


> Do you have an experience with the Cobalt? It is priced similarly, despite having less features compared to the W2.


I had Cobalt, it was on par with S1, but bass is weak, lacks punch and therefore i preferred S1, i will get W2 early next week, but if it beats S1 you have all the answers 👍


----------



## saltyfr0g

soundblast75 said:


> I had Cobalt, it was on par with S1, but bass is weak, lacks punch and therefore i preferred S1, i will get W2 early next week, but if it beats S1 you have all the answers 👍


Looking forward to hearing your thoughts once it arrives. I got my W2 yesterday and only listened to it for a few hours but so far I can’t hear much difference with my LX. In fact, I kind of preferred the sub bass extension with the S1 more. Mids seemed a tiny bit brighter with the W2 and highs were about the same between the two. The W2 has more features in the settings but that doesn’t interest me. I’m happy with both but at almost half the price the S1 is a steal!! Once I’ve had a chance to do some more listening I’ll definitely be posting an update.


----------



## musicday (Apr 30, 2021)

I agree the S1 for the price is very good, but if you are willing to spend a bit extra for the W2 is even better. It will give you a more refined sound and definitely more power compared to S1.
235 mw vs 125 mw in balanced mode.


----------



## saltyfr0g

musicday said:


> I agree the S1 for the price is very good, but if you are willing to spend a bit extra for the W2 is even better. It will give you a more refined sound and definitely more power compared to S1.
> 235 mw vs 125 mw in balanced mode.


I agree and I’m sure it’ll definitely help drive higher impedance monitors but my LX are easy to drive so the differences are marginal at best so far.


----------



## saltyfr0g

I tried searching to see if it’s already been answered but does anyone else have power issues with the W2 using an iPhone? On high gain I start getting audio signal skipping once I exceed volume level 73-74. 72 or less and I have no issues.


----------



## bluestorm1992

saltyfr0g said:


> I tried searching to see if it’s already been answered but does anyone else have power issues with the W2 using an iPhone? On high gain I start getting audio signal skipping once I exceed volume level 73-74. 72 or less and I have no issues.


Right on the OP update #3

As far as we tested, there is no issues with W1 since it only draws 90mA, but W2 draws 110-120mA and iPhone has a limitation of 100mA to support external devices. So, when using W2 with iPhone 11 or 12 and W2 volume is over 70, it draws more current than iPhone allows and volume gets choppy and cuts off, even with that white cable. We suggest you set your iPhone to max volume, set W2 gain high and lower W2 volume below 70. That is when there are no issues with iPhone. Android phones and windows laptops don't have this issue. Only iPhones.


----------



## HiFiHawaii808

saltyfr0g said:


> I tried searching to see if it’s already been answered but does anyone else have power issues with the W2 using an iPhone? On high gain I start getting audio signal skipping once I exceed volume level 73-74. 72 or less and I have no issues.


I don't like listening at that level, so I have not yet experienced that problem.    It does drain the iphone battery pretty quickly though.    In general, I want to stay below 50% to give me plenty of headroom.


----------



## saltyfr0g (Apr 30, 2021)

bluestorm1992 said:


> Right on the OP update #3
> 
> As far as we tested, there is no issues with W1 since it only draws 90mA, but W2 draws 110-120mA and iPhone has a limitation of 100mA to support external devices. So, when using W2 with iPhone 11 or 12 and W2 volume is over 70, it draws more current than iPhone allows and volume gets choppy and cuts off, even with that white cable. We suggest you set your iPhone to max volume, set W2 gain high and lower W2 volume below 70. That is when there are no issues with iPhone. Android phones and windows laptops don't have this issue. Only iPhones.


Awesome!! I’ll read the other OP updates but that should do the trick. 👊🏼🍺

Update: Might be time to get a different phone too. 😡


----------



## soundblast75

Its arrived today, yeyy, I'm basically so thrilled with L&P for paying a tribute to Japan  devices of the golden years of personal  audio, W2 looks awesome like Denon and Aiwa of the 80s,awesome look!
I am pretty pleased, its smaller and pictures don't do it justice, in usage its very good, no crashes so far which is great, though i haven't had it out just yet.
It sounds fab really, what's to complain about, it's enough of a step up from S1 imo, sound that is more mature but fun enough especially that it offers good tinkering. In fact for the first time i hear a difference in Dig Filter implementation, LLSlow seems to be bassier and warmer than NOS along Tune 2 which i have settled to for now.
No idea how to see FW??
But nothing i need as it all works beautifully, should be on latest FW anyway as its latest batch. 
I'd love a Mest2 profile amd maybe Monarch, Clairvoyance Oracle etc. 

Massive Thank you to Andrew @MusicTeck again, what a sweet service he has perfected over that last few years!


----------



## HiFiHawaii808

bluestorm1992 said:


> Right on the OP update #3
> 
> As far as we tested, there is no issues with W1 since it only draws 90mA, but W2 draws 110-120mA and iPhone has a limitation of 100mA to support external devices. So, when using W2 with iPhone 11 or 12 and W2 volume is over 70, it draws more current than iPhone allows and volume gets choppy and cuts off, even with that white cable. We suggest you set your iPhone to max volume, set W2 gain high and lower W2 volume below 70. That is when there are no issues with iPhone. Android phones and windows laptops don't have this issue. Only iPhones.


yeah, I don' like the max volume idea because if you forget to set it back, you can blow out your ears when you switch sources or monitors.


----------



## bluestorm1992

soundblast75 said:


> Its arrived today, yeyy, I'm basically so thrilled with L&P for paying a tribute to Japan  devices of the golden years of personal  audio, W2 looks awesome like Denon and Aiwa of the 80s,awesome look!
> I am pretty pleased, its smaller and pictures don't do it justice, in usage its very good, no crashes so far which is great, though i haven't had it out just yet.
> It sounds fab really, what's to complain about, it's enough of a step up from S1 imo, sound that is more mature but fun enough especially that it offers good tinkering. In fact for the first time i hear a difference in Dig Filter implementation, LLSlow seems to be bassier and warmer than NOS along Tune 2 which i have settled to for now.
> No idea how to see FW??
> ...


Congrats!

Check the OP for FW update info and how to check the latest FW version.


----------



## saltyfr0g

HiFiHawaii808 said:


> yeah, I don' like the max volume idea because if you forget to set it back, you can blow out your ears when you switch sources or monitors.


My understanding was that the dongles completely circumvent the phone volume settings but I’ll try the max volume on iPhone trick because I need that insane sub bass depth.


----------



## soundblast75

bluestorm1992 said:


> Congrats!
> 
> Check the OP for FW update info and how to check the latest FW version.


No Windows, so will have to wait if that's the way to check via their tool. 
Don't see a way to check on w2 direct


----------



## bluestorm1992

soundblast75 said:


> No Windows, so will have to wait if that's the way to check via their tool.
> Don't see a way to check on w2 direct


To check your current FW version. Unplug your W1/W2 first. Then, keep holding the shorter of the two bottoms and plug the device into your PC. The device’s screen will display your current FW version.

But you will probably need to do this with a Windows PC. Still, does not hurt to try on a Mac and see what happens.


----------



## soundblast75

bluestorm1992 said:


> To check your current FW version. Unplug your W1/W2 first. Then, keep holding the shorter of the two bottoms and plug the device into your PC. The device’s screen will display your current FW version.
> 
> But you will probably need to do this with a Windows PC. Still, does not hurt to try on a Mac and see what happens.


No Mac either lol, im a Linux guy, the other 2 suck too much😉🤣


----------



## snapandslide

So mine has landed! First impressions, it's a lovely piece of hardware! Even the naff white cables can't detract from it looking great! Music wise - it sounds glorious with the Z1R, a really good match. The N3 is also not so bad, but when A/B-ing with the Z1R, it's not really fair! I'm playing from an iPhone XS - max vol on the phone and in high gain I barely touch 30 on the W2 vol. Lots of headroom and I am _very_ impressed by how well it drives the Z1R. I sold my Fiio M11 to buy this and it was a very good decision. I have a WM1A incoming in the coming days - looking forward to comparing them!

Checking firmware, mines at 1.0.2.0 - I assume this is the latest?


----------



## musicday

1.0.2.1 is the latest but the 1.0.2.0 is the same firmware been told.


----------



## snapandslide

musicday said:


> 1.0.2.1 is the latest but the 1.0.2.0 is the same firmware been told.


Oh right, gotcha - I have downloaded the package, but I'll hold off upgrading then.


----------



## Scuba Devils

I've yet to change the firmware on mine!


----------



## snapandslide

Scuba Devils said:


> I've yet to change the firmware on mine!


I doubt there is significant difference practically anyway!


----------



## Scuba Devils

snapandslide said:


> I doubt there is significant difference practically anyway!



I thought it just added custom EQ for specific IEMs so didn't bother. 

Congrats on yours BTW, you finally get to properly test the Z1R!


----------



## musicday

I use Windows 7 64 bit laptop. Even with the software for the pc I couldn't use the W2 until I installed the latest firmware. Now I am happy 😊.


----------



## tisquinn

snapandslide said:


> So mine has landed! First impressions, it's a lovely piece of hardware! Even the naff white cables can't detract from it looking great! Music wise - it sounds glorious with the Z1R, a really good match. The N3 is also not so bad, but when A/B-ing with the Z1R, it's not really fair! I'm playing from an iPhone XS - max vol on the phone and in high gain I barely touch 30 on the W2 vol. Lots of headroom and I am _very_ impressed by how well it drives the Z1R. I sold my Fiio M11 to buy this and it was a very good decision. I have a WM1A incoming in the coming days - looking forward to comparing them!
> 
> Checking firmware, mines at 1.0.2.0 - I assume this is the latest?


Just out of curiosity—why run it on high gain and low volume instead of low gain and higher volume? Does it drive the Z1R better on high gain?


----------



## snapandslide

Scuba Devils said:


> I thought it just added custom EQ for specific IEMs so didn't bother.
> 
> Congrats on yours BTW, you finally get to properly test the Z1R!


Jip! My ears still haven’t totally cleared though, so gotta be a little careful. Gotta see a specialist at some point...


musicday said:


> I use Windows 7 64 bit laptop. Even with the software for the pc I couldn't use the W2 until I installed the latest firmware. Now I am happy 😊.


Nice! Looking forward to some laptop experiments myself this weekend - gonna try some of the OSS music players  out there!




tisquinn said:


> Just out of curiosity—why run it on high gain and low volume instead of low gain and higher volume? Does it drive the Z1R better on high gain?


It’s not just about volume with Gain. In addition it was suggested to ramp up vol to 100 on an iPhone and run in high gain to ensure no issues with current limits with an iPhone.


----------



## mikaell (May 1, 2021)

*It's so refreshing to get a portable dac with an iPhone lightning connector in the box! *

Looks like a lot of us just received their L&P W2.  I'm thoroughly impressed after a few hours.

Unlike the Lotoo S1 this one doesn't suffer from the insufferable radio interference so it's up until this point the PERFECT portable device that works without any issue with an iPhone and has amazing sound quality.

Sound is really nice - musical and detailed. A very good combination. Listening with my Sony IER-Z1R. Very very good match! Delicate and powerful. More impressions a few weeks down the road...

Quick comparison to the WM1A:
I have not encountered another DAP or device _(that's not tube based)_ that makes me feel like music is hugging me the way the WM1 series does. That's always such a joy to listen to and get lost in. That's not detail, resolution, technicalities... it's pure feeling.

Having said that, I enjoy the W2 more than the Astell&Kern Kann Alpha sound signature-wise. I've sold the KA so can't to a direct comparison anymore but from memory the KA is more detailed and powerful.

Of course, not comparing apples to apples. But as a reference point I'd put the W2 between the WM1A and the KA sound signature wise. (none are analytical).

Bothe the KA and the W2 have a delicate rendition.

The W2 is impressively very well built and display is actually useful, unlike on the S1. I got mine from musicteck - kudos for their exquisite customer service.

*Second day edit:*
Soundstage (ok, Headstage) is impressive. It feels big (yes, IER Z1R have a very wide rendition in general) but i'm comparing this to the KA & WM1A on the DAP side and Dragonfly Red + Lotoo S1. Not quite a WM1 but still... clearly better than the Dragonfly Red or Lotoo S1.

All in all, compared to these other small portable DACs you get something (very good) for your money.


----------



## musicday

soundblast75 said:


> Its arrived today, yeyy, I'm basically so thrilled with L&P for paying a tribute to Japan  devices of the golden years of personal  audio, W2 looks awesome like Denon and Aiwa of the 80s,awesome look!
> I am pretty pleased, its smaller and pictures don't do it justice, in usage its very good, no crashes so far which is great, though i haven't had it out just yet.
> It sounds fab really, what's to complain about, it's enough of a step up from S1 imo, sound that is more mature but fun enough especially that it offers good tinkering. In fact for the first time i hear a difference in Dig Filter implementation, LLSlow seems to be bassier and warmer than NOS along Tune 2 which i have settled to for now.
> No idea how to see FW??
> ...


Congratulations my friend. It arrived earlier then expected, great. Is very impressive for it's size, isn't it? I am very happy with mine. Enjoy it at maximum daily.


----------



## soundblast75

musicday said:


> Congratulations my friend. It arrived earlier then expected, great. Is very impressive for it's size, isn't it? I am very happy with mine. Enjoy it at maximum daily.


It is fantastic and a joy to use and look at and it is very musical and involving, i listened to Bartok piano concertos for like an hour yesterday and nothing disturbed, great dynamics ftom PPP to FFFs, then tried some deep bass and it hits with great satisfaction.
It is also small and light and that's very important in this case scenario. 
👍👌🍻


----------



## becauseim

Сan we ask the question engineers of L&P in this thread?

I have doubts that the real LPW2* power level *corresponds to the stated.


----------



## SteveK27

Could anybody give a comparison of the W2 to the Earmen Sparrow? 
I'm pretty late on the hype train but genuinely considering the upgrade if it's worth the asking price (a bit high if you ask me for a dongle dac)


----------



## musicday

becauseim said:


> Сan we ask the question engineers of L&P in this thread?
> 
> I have doubts that the real LPW2* power level *corresponds to the stated.


Can you explain more in detail? The W2 actually measures very well. Read the reviews and the measurements that been posted by professionals.


----------



## becauseim

musicday said:


> Can you explain more in detail? The W2 actually measures very well. Read the reviews and the measurements that been posted by professionals.


Yes, I would like to know how much of the RAA measurements are true according to the L&P engineers


----------



## Babayagga

becauseim said:


> Yes, I would like to know how much of the RAA measurements are true according to the L&P engineers


Check out the measurements here
https://www.audiosciencereview.com/...y-precision-w1-w2-portable-usb-dac-amp.18148/


----------



## becauseim

Babayagga said:


> Check out the measurements here
> https://www.audiosciencereview.com/...y-precision-w1-w2-portable-usb-dac-amp.18148/


the link I gave you measured my particular device. I am referring to this data. it is important for me to understand if these results are correct from the point of view of the L&P engineers.


----------



## eloelo (May 1, 2021)

Hmm... W2 or Khadas Tone 2 pro for iems. Both have around same SINAD   . I will prob mostly use at home tho. Given that my PC usbs 2.0 are low quality (i can get different quality sound from different ports for dongles like S1, hopefully im not imagining things) , Im leaning towards Khadas because power and data are separate inputs. Feel free to correct any of my assumptions XD


----------



## musicday

eloelo said:


> Hmm... W2 or Khadas Tone 2 pro for iems. Both have around same SINAD   . I will prob mostly use at home tho


 Not sure about some of you, but I have bought the W2 and I am very happy with it.


----------



## becauseim

I think this thread mentioned L&P contacts in WeChat - I can't find them


----------



## Babayagga

musicday said:


> Not sure about some of you, but I have bought the W2 and I am very happy with it.


W2 has better dynamics and is portable so it offers more flexibility than the Khadas.


----------



## bluestorm1992

becauseim said:


> I think this thread mentioned L&P contacts in WeChat - I can't find them


Here, check the WeChat ID.


----------



## eloelo

Babayagga said:


> W2 has better dynamics and is portable so it offers more flexibility than the Khadas.


Have you heard both?


----------



## Babayagga

eloelo said:


> Have you heard both?


I haven't personally heard it, but I have friends with them who also have the W2. Also, you can compare their measurements on audiosciencereview


----------



## TooPoorForHiFi

can the W2 Out put both 3.5 and 4.4 at the same time?


----------



## Ebisue1212

SteveK27 said:


> Could anybody give a comparison of the W2 to the Earmen Sparrow?
> I'm pretty late on the hype train but genuinely considering the upgrade if it's worth the asking price (a bit high if you ask me for a dongle dac)


I've been looking for this comparison as well


----------



## musicday

TooPoorForHiFi said:


> can the W2 Out put both 3.5 and 4.4 at the same time?


No, just like the S1, when one jack is in use the other stops.


----------



## Trunkmonkey44

Looking for a little help. I’m trying to connect the spdif out of the W2 to the coax in of the FiiO BTA30. I have a cable from my dx300, but it doesn’t seem to work for the W2. It works with the dx300. So, is it a ring issue on the 3.5mm plug? What cable do I need?

Thanks!

Here is the iBasso one:


----------



## twister6

Trunkmonkey44 said:


> Looking for a little help. I’m trying to connect the spdif out of the W2 to the coax in of the FiiO BTA30. I have a cable from my dx300, but it doesn’t seem to work for the W2. It works with the dx300. So, is it a ring issue on the 3.5mm plug? What cable do I need?
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> Here is the iBasso one:



It's not gonna work because iBasso daps have a dedicated SPDIF coax output, not combined with phone output, thus they are using 2pole cable you have in your picture.  W2 combines coax and phone outputs, 2pole not gonna work; the cable I'm using is 4pole and it works OK.


----------



## thomaspf

twister6 said:


> It's not gonna work because iBasso daps have a dedicated SPDIF coax output, not combined with phone output, thus they are using 2pole cable you have in your picture.  W2 combines coax and phone outputs, 2pole not gonna work; the cable I'm using is 4pole and it works OK.


Link?


----------



## Trunkmonkey44

twister6 said:


> It's not gonna work because iBasso daps have a dedicated SPDIF coax output, not combined with phone output, thus they are using 2pole cable you have in your picture.  W2 combines coax and phone outputs, 2pole not gonna work; the cable I'm using is 4pole and it works OK.



Great, thank you. 

Was hoping I didn’t need a new cable. It’s never-ending with this darn hobby!


----------



## thomaspf

MusicTeck said:


> 🚨RESTOCK ALERT🚨: The W2 is finally back in stock at MusicTeck!
> 
> https://shop.musicteck.com/products...1&_sid=13bf5f471&_ss=r&variant=39262697685054


Hi, do you carry a matching S/PDIF cable for the W2?


----------



## Trunkmonkey44

thomaspf said:


> Hi, do you carry a matching S/PDIF cable for the W2?


Found this cable


----------



## twister6

thomaspf said:


> Link?



Got this cable long time ago, don't even think the company is around anymore.  I just did a quick search on amazon under "coax to 3.5mm 4pole audio cable" and see a few results like this one which should work.  If you have original R6 or R6 Pro daps, they come with a similar coax to 4pole 3.5mm cable.  And the amazon listing link also mentions in comments that someone used it successfully with R6 dap where you have LO/Coax combined, thus need to use 4pole 3.5mm plug.


----------



## ClieOS

twister6 said:


> It's not gonna work because iBasso daps have a dedicated SPDIF coax output, not combined with phone output, thus they are using 2pole cable you have in your picture.  W2 combines coax and phone outputs, 2pole not gonna work; the cable I'm using is 4pole and it works OK.



Just to add more info, is It has less to do with how many poles there are but how it was internally wired. It would seem L&P is using the FiiO standard (TRRS -> Left/right/ground/SPDIF) but even FiiO has used different standard in the past for its hybrid 3.5mm+SPDIF output. There is no common standard that every manufacturer follows, so you can't assume every cable will work though FiiO standard is probably the most popular as it is the easiest to implemented.


----------



## twister6

ClieOS said:


> Just to add more info, is It has less to do with how many poles there are but how it was internally wired. It would seem L&P is using the FiiO standard (TRRS -> Left/right/ground/SPDIF) but even FiiO has used different standard in the past for its hybrid 3.5mm+SPDIF output. There is no common standard that every manufacturer follows, so you can't assume every cable will work though FiiO standard is probably the most popular as it is the easiest to implemented.



Yes, exactly! I mentioned 2pole vs 4pole since it is visually easy to ID, and former one is used with dedicated coax ports vs the latter one with multi-function ports thus more wiring contacts.  But then, I also saw a few listings with SPDIF coax to 3pole 3.5mm which could confuse people, though one actually mentioned that only 2 rings were connected (assuming GND and SPDIF).


----------



## musicday

With the new cable that I bought from Ali to use the W2 with my Windows laptop, I get in interruption at all and the cable is flexible, I like it's ergonomics.


----------



## thomaspf (May 3, 2021)

twister6 said:


> Yes, exactly! I mentioned 2pole vs 4pole since it is visually easy to ID, and former one is used with dedicated coax ports vs the latter one with multi-function ports thus more wiring contacts.  But then, I also saw a few listings with SPDIF coax to 3pole 3.5mm which could confuse people, though one actually mentioned that only 2 rings were connected (assuming GND and SPDIF).


Thanks for all the suggestions. Given there is no guarantee and returns are a hassle, I give this budget option a try.


----------



## Ebisue1212

soundblast75 said:


> It is fantastic and a joy to use and look at and it is very musical and involving, i listened to Bartok piano concertos for like an hour yesterday and nothing disturbed, great dynamics ftom PPP to FFFs, then tried some deep bass and it hits with great satisfaction.
> It is also small and light and that's very important in this case scenario.
> 👍👌🍻


glad to hear you like it! how does it pair with you MEST mkii?


----------



## soundblast75

Ebisue1212 said:


> glad to hear you like it! how does it pair with you MEST mkii?


Like a dream, Xelastec make Mest2 like a custom version for me and with W2 the sound is sweet and enveloping.
Can't stop listening. 
It looks like made for each other


----------



## Ebisue1212

soundblast75 said:


> Like a dream, Xelastec make Mest2 like a custom version for me and with W2 the sound is sweet and enveloping.
> Can't stop listening.
> It looks like made for each other


Great to hear! I'm seriously considering picking up both. Would probably be a big step up from my FLC8s and Dragonfly Red haha. 

Do you use EQ with the W2 or does it just sound nice plugged and played?


----------



## musicday

For me the best sound for music is Normal and for movies is Movie. I have tried the other sound presets, but I keep it simple.


----------



## soundblast75

I don't EQ as W2s is an ok one, but ultimately dips vol and quality resulting in making fine iems much cheaper sounding than what their intended tuning and price suggest.
There's definitely a lot of fun to be had with a Cowon or PaW EQ systems and it did miracles with the treble lacking Fearless Roland i just sold, otherwise one of the finest iems I've heard.
But i tend to get iems with a tuning in bass, treble (mids i care less somewhat, such an overstated term lol) and pair them with a device that in Flat/normal needs no reinforcement.
Such exactly is the case with W2/Mest2, a pairing of high quality that brings the best of both.

One thing I've noticed though is the Filter system b/n NOS and any other one changes sound noticeably like an EQ, slow filter is warm, bassier and slightly dirtier/fun sounding than NOS and depending on which one i select, it then has an impact on Tune 1/2 settings, essentially you get about 4 different sound signatures


----------



## milkdudd

I'm sure this information is somewhere in the first 149 pages of this thread, but if somebody could help me it would save a lot of time and effort. Why would anyone need a dongle with an spdif out? The only thing I can think of is it becomes a USB to spdif converter if you plug it into a USB source. Does this make sense?


----------



## bluestorm1992

milkdudd said:


> I'm sure this information is somewhere in the first 149 pages of this thread, but if somebody could help me it would save a lot of time and effort. Why would anyone need a dongle with an spdif out? The only thing I can think of is it becomes a USB to spdif converter if you plug it into a USB source. Does this make sense?


It helps to filter out the noise from your PC and reduce the jitter in your usb signals that feed to the DAC. For example, iFI has several of such products (iPurifier) just for this purpose. With W2 and a cable, you may not need those.


----------



## musicday

milkdudd said:


> I'm sure this information is somewhere in the first 149 pages of this thread, but if somebody could help me it would save a lot of time and effort. Why would anyone need a dongle with an spdif out? The only thing I can think of is it becomes a USB to spdif converter if you plug it into a USB source. Does this make sense?


First of all, we don't need in particular a dongle with spdif out, we need the best sounding dongle on the market. The spdif out is a bonus feature.


----------



## Ebisue1212

soundblast75 said:


> I don't EQ as W2s is an ok one, but ultimately dips vol and quality resulting in making fine iems much cheaper sounding than what their intended tuning and price suggest.
> There's definitely a lot of fun to be had with a Cowon or PaW EQ systems and it did miracles with the treble lacking Fearless Roland i just sold, otherwise one of the finest iems I've heard.
> But i tend to get iems with a tuning in bass, treble (mids i care less somewhat, such an overstated term lol) and pair them with a device that in Flat/normal needs no reinforcement.
> Such exactly is the case with W2/Mest2, a pairing of high quality that brings the best of both.
> ...


right. good to hear. I don't like to use EQ either, or really need any bells and whistles besides SQ, so that's a plus. when i get just one or two confirmations that the W2 is the way to go over the EarMen Sparrow I think I'll finally pull the trigger haha.


----------



## Stuff Jones (May 3, 2021)

Is there any reason to get the W2 over the W1 if you only plan to use SE? Also, has anyone heard both? I haven't seen a comparison.


----------



## WoodyLuvr

Stuff Jones said:


> Is there any reason to get the W2 over the W1 if you only plan to use SE? Also, has anyone heard both? I haven't seen a comparison.






*Search Result 1*
*Search Result 2*
*Search Result 3*
*Search Result 4*
*Search Result 5*


----------



## Stuff Jones

WoodyLuvr said:


> *Search Result 1*
> *Search Result 2*
> *Search Result 3*
> *Search Result 4*
> *Search Result 5*



I should have said I haven't seen a detailed comparison. There's not much content at those links. Thanks though.


----------



## WoodyLuvr

Stuff Jones said:


> I should have said I haven't seen a detailed comparison. There's not much content at those links. Thanks though.


Yeah, probably the most detailed post comparing the two models would be the OP's first post in this thread *here*
*Hopefully we will get a nice SQ comparison shortly.*


----------



## snapandslide

Anyone been getting the blue screen of death while using their W2 with Windows 10? I've been getting a 'dp watchdog violation' with mine.


----------



## musicday

snapandslide said:


> Anyone been getting the blue screen of death while using their W2 with Windows 10? I've been getting a 'dp watchdog violation' with mine.


Pictures will help.


----------



## snapandslide

musicday said:


> Pictures will help.


I get a freeze and a screen of death like this -


----------



## justanut

Ok.. W2 with iPhone 12 Pro Max (iOS 14.6 beta 2) drives my HD800S nicely at 90% volume on the W2 on high gain.. what clipping? Power issue? 🙄


----------



## musicday

snapandslide said:


> I get a freeze and a screen of death like this -


Sorry I wish I could help. I am using windows 7 myself and I have little experience with the windows 10.


----------



## WoodyLuvr

snapandslide said:


> I get a freeze and a screen of death like this -


This can be troubleshooted...

https://windowsreport.com/dpc-watch...LATION error,solution confirmed by many users.


----------



## snapandslide

musicday said:


> Sorry I wish I could help. I am using windows 7 myself and I have little experience with the windows 10.






WoodyLuvr said:


> This can be troubleshooted...
> 
> https://windowsreport.com/dpc-watchdog-violation-windows-8/#:~:text=The DPC WATCHDOG VIOLATION error,solution confirmed by many users.



Well it does relate to a new hardware - the W2  . The .sys file is to do with a SATA drive - not applicable in this scenario. 

It has not crashed again, so lets see. I am going to try the supplied cable instead of a third party one I'm using.


----------



## ClieOS

Finally got some reply from L&P regarding MQA support over W1/W2 - it is impossible to do as L&P has implemented a customized FPGA chip in W1/W2 and MQA will not give out the proprietary source code needed in order to integrate MQA into the customized FPGA.


----------



## musicday

MQA could be good for some but not a must in my opinion. However if they will added features and new IEM presets, will be really good.
Loving mine everyday and I am really impressed with the way it sounds.


----------



## soundblast75

MQA is a total shambles and noone should feel they are missing on anything..


----------



## chrisgtl

snapandslide said:


> I get a freeze and a screen of death like this -


Similar to my Windows 10 laptop. I don't get a blue screen but the laptop completely locks up and even ctrl/alt/del doesn't respond.

It's 100% the W2. I uninstalled the driver which I installed when I first got the W2. It has been fine since but I've not been using it very often so not sure if my driver was the problem.


----------



## snapandslide

chrisgtl said:


> Similar to my Windows 10 laptop. I don't get a blue screen but the laptop completely locks up and even ctrl/alt/del doesn't respond.
> 
> It's 100% the W2. I uninstalled the driver which I installed when I first got the W2. It has been fine since but I've not been using it very often so not sure if my driver was the problem.


Jup I have the same, a massive freeze before the blue screen. Mine comes pre-installed with the updated driver so can't do anything about that. Will play around usage and see if I can find a sweetspot.


----------



## buenahora

What would pair best with the W2 - Sony IER Z1R or UM MEST MK II?


----------



## chrisgtl

snapandslide said:


> Jup I have the same, a massive freeze before the blue screen. Mine comes pre-installed with the updated driver so can't do anything about that. Will play around usage and see if I can find a sweetspot.


What player are you using? I've had lockups with Foobar, Amazon Music and Plex so far. What driver version does your W2 report?


----------



## snapandslide

chrisgtl said:


> What player are you using? I've had lockups with Foobar, Amazon Music and Plex so far. What driver version does your W2 report?


I’ve got 1.0.2.0 - using tidal with exclusive mode. BUT my crashes have happened not in app and not playing. Just connected, idle.


----------



## chrisgtl

snapandslide said:


> I’ve got 1.0.2.0 - using tidal with exclusive mode. BUT my crashes have happened not in app and not playing. Just connected, idle.



I'm using 10.0.19041.1 and so far so good. I'm plugged in now - will report any further problems if/as they occur.


----------



## snapandslide

chrisgtl said:


> I'm using 10.0.19041.1 and so far so good. I'm plugged in now - will report any further problems if/as they occur.


Oh interesting - I’ll do the same on my side!


----------



## tisquinn

buenahora said:


> What would pair best with the W2 - Sony IER Z1R or UM MEST MK II?


this may be a somewhat annoying answer, but fwiw, I would caution you against asking the question in those terms. You should pick the IEMs that make the most sense for your personal taste, the music you listen to, whether they fit your ears (a real consideration with the IER Z1R according to many), price, etc; not based on a pairing with an amp. The W2 will work great with both—it's a super nice dac/amp. But it is by far the _less important_ part of the audio chain compared to the transducers you are using. 

(And while I would definitely not take my answer as any evidence about this as I am way less experienced than almost everyone else who might chime in, I think the answer to the actual question is that there is neither of really pair better with the w2 than the other, especially not in the absence of knowing more about what kind of sound you prefer.)


----------



## HiFyAK2020

Since it was asked but not answered in page 146 I think. The latest version for W2 was and most likely still is (date 18/03/2021) V1.0.2.1 bin. Only change was that they included a special setting for an IEM but rest remained the same as far as I recall.


----------



## snapandslide

HiFyAK2020 said:


> Since it was asked but not answered in page 146 I think. The latest version for W2 was and most likely still is (date 18/03/2021) V1.0.2.1 bin. Only change was that they included a special setting for an IEM but rest remained the same as far as I recall.


V1.0.2.0 is apparently the same as .1. And yes the changes are very minor.


----------



## snapandslide

tisquinn said:


> this may be a somewhat annoying answer, but fwiw, I would caution you against asking the question in those terms. You should pick the IEMs that make the most sense for your personal taste, the music you listen to, whether they fit your ears (a real consideration with the IER Z1R according to many), price, etc; not based on a pairing with an amp. The W2 will work great with both—it's a super nice dac/amp. But it is by far the _less important_ part of the audio chain compared to the transducers you are using.
> 
> (And while I would definitely not take my answer as any evidence about this as I am way less experienced than almost everyone else who might chime in, I think the answer to the actual question is that there is neither of really pair better with the w2 than the other, especially not in the absence of knowing more about what kind of sound you prefer.)


Very good reply - I refrained from answering the chaps question as the W2 was largely irrelevant in the point. They’ll both pair well - but that says nothing whether either are  actually right for the person


----------



## buenahora

tisquinn said:


> this may be a somewhat annoying answer, but fwiw, I would caution you against asking the question in those terms. You should pick the IEMs that make the most sense for your personal taste, the music you listen to, whether they fit your ears (a real consideration with the IER Z1R according to many), price, etc; not based on a pairing with an amp. The W2 will work great with both—it's a super nice dac/amp. But it is by far the _less important_ part of the audio chain compared to the transducers you are using.
> 
> (And while I would definitely not take my answer as any evidence about this as I am way less experienced than almost everyone else who might chime in, I think the answer to the actual question is that there is neither of really pair better with the w2 than the other, especially not in the absence of knowing more about what kind of sound you prefer.)


Appreciate the response and agreed 100% I’m familiar with both IEM’s and just wanted to know if there would be better synergy with one or the other. Glad to hear both should pair well with the W2.


----------



## Researcher

Hello,

I am just curious about someone here using W2 as DAC alone feeding an amp through a cable like 4.4mm to 2 XLRs.


----------



## milkdudd (May 4, 2021)

Researcher said:


> Hello,
> 
> I am just curious about someone here using W2 as DAC alone feeding an amp through a cable like 4.4mm to 2 XLRs.


I have the same interest as well. Right now I have the Earmen Sparrow which I'm quite happy with but considering the W2. I have a Romi BX-2 Plus amp on the way. Currently somewhere between Hong Kong and Michigan, USA. At least for starters I plan on running Android/UAPP and Amazon HD into the dac with an on-the-go cable. And then a balanced TRRS cable between the dac and headphone amp. I'm probably worried about a non-issue, but I never have liked the idea of two volume controls. Does anyone know if it's possible to set the volume out of my phone at an optimal fixed level and use only the volume control on the amp? Maybe I could set the voltage out of the dac at 4 or 4.4 volts at the balanced output with a multimeter and then deactivate the volume control in the app. Does this seem to make sense? If not, don't worry about hurting my feelings, I can take it

Edit:
I may also try this with my power amp in my stereo room, so if anyone can answer the question before mine it would also help me. Thanks


----------



## tisquinn

Researcher said:


> Hello,
> 
> I am just curious about someone here using W2 as DAC alone feeding an amp through a cable like 4.4mm to 2 XLRs.


The W2 does not have a line out option; so if you are getting an analogue signal out of the unit, it will always have gone through the amp phase of the circuit. (Put another way, there is no way to bypass the amp and just use it as a dac.)


milkdudd said:


> I have the same interest as well. Right now I have the Earmen Sparrow which I'm quite happy with but considering the W2. I have a Romi BX-2 Plus amp on the way. Currently somewhere between Hong Kong and Michigan, USA. At least for starters I plan on running Android/UAPP and Amazon HD into the dac with an on-the-go cable. And then a balanced TRRS cable between the dac and headphone amp. I'm probably worried about a non-issue, but I never have liked the idea of two volume controls. Does anyone know if it's possible to set the volume out of my phone at an optimal fixed level and use only the volume control on the amp? Maybe I could set the voltage out of the dac at 4 or 4.4 volts at the balanced output with a multimeter and then deactivate the volume control in the app. Does this seem to make sense? If not, don't worry about hurting my feelings, I can take it
> 
> Edit:
> I may also try this with my power amp in my stereo room, so if anyone can answer the question before mine it would also help me. Thanks


On the W2 there is an option (called "HID Key"—no idea why! Would love to know what it stands for!) to have the volume be controlled externally or not. If it is set to "on", the iphone volume control will control the W2 (and you get all 100 steps if you slide your finger really slowly). If its off, the volume level on the phone does nothing whatsoever to the volume of the device. Same so far with Roon. I can't experiment with UAPP, but I assume it would be the same. (Note if you allow external control, the volume buttons on the device still work—at least with the iphone they'll adjust the phone's volume level with the w2).

Hope that helps!


----------



## milkdudd (May 4, 2021)

I'm not near a computer right this minute but in Windows (in device manager) HID refers to human interface device if I'm remembering correctly. Can't remember what exactly what type of devices fall into that category

Edit:
Here's a link that explains it. Volume controls are among the many things included in this category

https://docs.microsoft.com/en-us/wi...ces (HID) is,protocols for mice and keyboards.


----------



## KuroKitsu

After almost a full work week of flip flopping between this and the S1, finally ordered W2 from Musicteck


----------



## ClieOS

milkdudd said:


> ..... Does anyone know if it's possible to set the volume out of my phone at an optimal fixed level and use only the volume control on the amp? Maybe I could set the voltage out of the dac at 4 or 4.4 volts at the balanced output with a multimeter and then deactivate the volume control in the app. Does this seem to make sense? If not, don't worry about hurting my feelings, I can take it
> 
> Edit:
> I may also try this with my power amp in my stereo room, so if anyone can answer the question before mine it would also help me. Thanks



It is a rule of thumb that you always set the digital volume on the source to max and use the volume control on the last device (usually the DAC/amp)  in the chain to control volume.

Also, you won't be able to get 4V / 4.4V out of W2 since the maximum voltage output it has (*high gain) is only around 1.45Vrms for balanced output and about half of that for single-ended output. My suggestion to you is to max out both smartphone and W2 volume, then use the volume control on the amp to control volume, if you want to double amp. If your power amp doesn't have a volume control, then use W2's. If you can't get loud enough volume however, you'll probably need a pre-amp / gain stage between W2 and the power amp.


----------



## musicday

KuroKitsu said:


> After almost a full work week of flip flopping between this and the S1, finally ordered W2 from Musicteck


You will hear soon that W2 is few levels above S1. You did the right thing ordering one. You will be happy. Enjoy.


----------



## Researcher (May 5, 2021)

tisquinn said:


> The W2 does not have a line out option; so if you are getting an analogue signal out of the unit, it will always have gone through the amp phase of the circuit. (Put another way, there is no way to bypass the amp and just use it as a dac.)



I have E1DA 9038sG3 with an amp phase and no Line-out option (aka DAC mode). I use it as a DAC to feed my tube amplifier. As It has a 2.5mm TRRS output and lacks grounding, I cannot benefit from it through any source with a connection to the earth like a computer in charge. Only what I use is my phone. BTW, the phone not being in use while charging due to this grounding issue.

I believe a cable (4.4mm to 2 XLRs) and W2 will give a chance to use all sources. So, W2 can be used whether its line-out exists or not, as I did by 9038sG3.


----------



## musicday

I've got a 180 degree adaptor for Android if anyone wants one.


----------



## Dionietzscheus

I have the S1 and the Sparrow. After a lot of research, I have placed the order for the W2 from Musicteck. I haven't received any shipping update from either MT or DHL after 24 hours. Is this normal?


----------



## parrot5

I ordered shortly after midnight of May 3rd from MusicTeck and it arrived at my door in Canada on May 4th! A pleasant surprise!


----------



## milkdudd

Dionietzscheus said:


> I have the S1 and the Sparrow. After a lot of research, I have placed the order for the W2 from Musicteck. I haven't received any shipping update from either MT or DHL after 24 hours. Is this normal?


I can't answer about the shipping notification but Musictek is so great to deal with, I would email them and they'll get right back with you like they always do with me. Look forward to your comparisons of the Sparrow and W2


----------



## dgjl

How reliable are the USB connections on the W2? One of the main draw backs of dacs like these is that even normal movement with the dac/phone in a pocket can break the connection. The cables that came with the S1 were bad, and the dfc's dragontail was not all that either.


----------



## musicday

dgjl said:


> How reliable are the USB connections on the W2? One of the main draw backs of dacs like these is that even normal movement with the dac/phone in a pocket can break the connection. The cables that came with the S1 were bad, and the dfc's dragontail was not all that either.


You need a connector like these if you are worried, but I wouldn't be.


----------



## Dionietzscheus

milkdudd said:


> I can't answer about the shipping notification but Musictek is so great to deal with, I would email them and they'll get right back with you like they always do with me. Look forward to your comparisons of the Sparrow and W2


Yes, Andrew from MT responded quite promptly: the W2 is getting shipped today. Will post impressions after listening to it and how it compares with the Sparrow.


----------



## milkdudd

Dionietzscheus said:


> Yes, Andrew from MT responded quite promptly: the W2 is getting shipped today. Will post impressions after listening to it and how it compares with the Sparrow.


Great. I look forward to it


----------



## milkdudd (May 5, 2021)

musicday said:


> You need a connector like these if you are worried, but I wouldn't be.


I think I could use one of these. Could you please tell me who makes it. Thanks

Edit:
And of course it would be on the go compatible yes?


----------



## musicday

milkdudd said:


> I think I could use one of these. Could you please tell me who makes it. Thanks
> 
> Edit:
> And of course it would be on the go compatible yes?


Yes, I think it is one of the best for on the go


----------



## Nathanial

musicday said:


> Yes, I think it is one of the best for on the go


Sorry, i'm sure this has already been discussed before in the thread but without wanting to search too far back, how does the W2 compare to the Earmen Sparrow?


----------



## musicday

My case for the W2 finally has arrived after 21 days.
Can't be happier with it. Really recommend.


----------



## saltyfr0g

musicday said:


> My case for the W2 finally has arrived after 21 days.
> Can't be happier with it. Really recommend.


Mine finally made it to the US but it’s still in NJ. Hopefully I’ll have it in the next few days though.


----------



## musicday

saltyfr0g said:


> Mine finally made it to the US but it’s still in NJ. Hopefully I’ll have it in the next few days though.


It is really good, i didn't expect it to be this nice. Still prefer this to to one made for the S1. Mine is clear clack.


----------



## jwilliamhurst

I’m not sure about you guys but the dynamics on this little dongle are extraordinarily good. I’m very impressed with this little dac.

W2 for the win!!


----------



## milkdudd

jwilliamhurst said:


> I’m not sure about you guys but the dynamics on this little dongle are extraordinarily good. I’m very impressed with this little dac.
> 
> W2 for the win!!


I'm sure it is very good. The Sparrow that I already have is quite good. On one hand I hope the W2 is even better. On the other hand I hope they're about even in sound quality, which would save me spending another $300 🙄


----------



## snapandslide

musicday said:


> My case for the W2 finally has arrived after 21 days.
> Can't be happier with it. Really recommend.


Nice! Can you relink it - i know there were a few banded around, so a bit lost on which one this is!


----------



## ClieOS

snapandslide said:


> Nice! Can you relink it - i know there were a few banded around, so a bit lost on which one this is!



There is only one manufacturer for the W1/W2 case in China right now (*don't think there is that enough W1/W2 sold to warrant a second case maker anyway), so regardless of which retailer you get it from, it will probably going to be exactly the same case.


----------



## milkdudd (May 5, 2021)

ClieOS said:


> It is a rule of thumb that you always set the digital volume on the source to max and use the volume control on the last device (usually the DAC/amp)  in the chain to control volume.
> 
> Also, you won't be able to get 4V / 4.4V out of W2 since the maximum voltage output it has (*high gain) is only around 1.45Vrms for balanced output and about half of that for single-ended output. My suggestion to you is to max out both smartphone and W2 volume, then use the volume control on the amp to control volume, if you want to double amp. If your power amp doesn't have a volume control, then use W2's. If you can't get loud enough volume however, you'll probably need a pre-amp / gain stage between W2 and the power amp.


I was way off on that 4 volt comment. Only robust desktop amps can put that kind of power out. I think I was confusing it with line out levels from dedicated sources like CD players. That said, now that I have removed my foot from my mouth, can I ask how is the volume adjusted on this. My Sparrow doesn't have any volume adjustments (it better not or I'm going to look the fool again) so all volume adjustment is done with my phone. It sounds like the W1 and W2 do have a volume adjustment, depending on that HID setting that was discussed earlier. So my question is how do you adjust it? Are there buttons on the W1 and W2? Are they just for volume or are there other controls? Thanks again in advance


----------



## fiedel

musicday said:


> My case for the W2 finally has arrived after 21 days.
> Can't be happier with it. Really recommend.


Mind share a link? I've been searching around but no luck...


----------



## ClieOS

milkdudd said:


> I was way off on that 4 volt comment. Only robust desktop amps can put that kind of power out. I think I was confusing it with line out levels from dedicated sources like CD players. That said, now that I have removed my foot from my mouth, can I ask how is the volume adjusted on this. My Sparrow doesn't have any volume adjustments (it better not or I'm going to look the fool again) so all volume adjustment is done with my phone. It sounds like the W1 and W2 do have a volume adjustment, depending on that HID setting that was discussed earlier. So my question is how do you adjust it? Are there buttons on the W1 and W2? Are they just for volume or are there other controls? Thanks again in advance



With HID on, W1/W2 hardware volume will automatically set to max (Vol 100) while you can control volume digitally via your smartphone. However, doing so might degrade SQ as digital volume adjusts volume by cutting out bit depth (*the lower the volume you set, the more bit depth you will lose). With HID off, both your smartphone as well as W1/W2 volume can be used independently - if you want to use them normally, I'll suggest you set the HID off, then max out the smartphone volume (*thus no bit depth loss) and control the volume on W1/W2 via its hardware bottoms (*located on its side). For double amping, set both smartphone and W1/W2 volume to max, and control volume via the external amp.


----------



## musicday

fiedel said:


> Mind share a link? I've been searching around but no luck...


US $16.00  40%OFF | Soft Crystal Clear Tpu Protective Skin Case Cover for LUXURY&PRECISION W1 W2 Shell Case
https://a.aliexpress.com/_mqWY8Mp


----------



## snapandslide

musicday said:


> US $16.00  40%OFF | Soft Crystal Clear Tpu Protective Skin Case Cover for LUXURY&PRECISION W1 W2 Shell Case
> https://a.aliexpress.com/_mqWY8Mp


Cheers, clear black ordered! Now to see when it arrives....


----------



## musicday

snapandslide said:


> Cheers, clear black ordered! Now to see when it arrives....


It's my pleasure and anytime.
3 weeks for mine to de delivered, but let's hope you get yours sooner.


----------



## snapandslide

In other news, I signed up for Qobuz to trial the W2 with hi-res in lieu of MQA (I'm currently on tidal). And I have to say, it is pretty damn good with lots of the stuff i listen to in hi-res. With the price difference, I am very likely now to switch. Just one annoyance I've just ranted in the qobuz thread - you cannot sort your favourite releases by the actual release date, which is bloody annoying!


----------



## Researcher

ClieOS said:


> It is a rule of thumb that you always set the digital volume on the source to max and use the volume control on the last device (usually the DAC/amp)  in the chain to control volume.
> 
> Also, you won't be able to get 4V / 4.4V out of W2 since the maximum voltage output it has (*high gain) is only around 1.45Vrms for balanced output and about half of that for single-ended output. My suggestion to you is to max out both smartphone and W2 volume, then use the volume control on the amp to control volume, if you want to double amp. If your power amp doesn't have a volume control, then use W2's. If you can't get loud enough volume however, you'll probably need a pre-amp / gain stage between W2 and the power amp.


Its rms voltage seems like just over 4 Vrms on balance output; see https://www.audiosciencereview.com/...y-precision-w1-w2-portable-usb-dac-amp.18148/

What am I missing?


----------



## ClieOS

Researcher said:


> Its rms voltage seems like just over 4 Vrms on balance output; see https://www.audiosciencereview.com/...y-precision-w1-w2-portable-usb-dac-amp.18148/
> 
> What am I missing?



I measured mine from with a smartphone source, didn't tried it on PC yet (*which I assumed is what L7AudioLabs used as AP measurement usually need to run from a PC source).

p/s: just did - yep, it can go up to 3.9V on my PC. I suspect W1/W2 automatically limits their output voltage with a portable source as current supply is limited.


----------



## emusic13

I just received my W2 but can't get Windows 7 to install the driver. Does anyone have a driver? I thought it might be W2 firmware but since it just arrived and should be the newest, I don't think it will be the issue. In addition, when using  usb-c out from my phone  (LG v50 thinQ) the phone is forcing me to say yes to "raising volume to levels which may damage hearing" Is that normal? Thanks!


----------



## milkdudd

emusic13 said:


> I just received my W2 but can't get Windows 7 to install the driver. Does anyone have a driver? I thought it might be W2 firmware but since it just arrived and should be the newest, I don't think it will be the issue. In addition, when using  usb-c out from my phone  (LG v50 thinQ) the phone is forcing me to say yes to "raising volume to levels which may damage hearing" Is that normal? Thanks!


Sorry I can't help with the firmware question but if I had a dollar for every time I've been warned about raising the volume level, I'd be about 50 bucks richer. Enough to buy a couple bottles of tequila anyway


----------



## ClieOS

emusic13 said:


> .... In addition, when using  usb-c out from my phone  (LG v50 thinQ) the phone is forcing me to say yes to "raising volume to levels which may damage hearing" Is that normal? Thanks!



Same reason why every McDonald's coffee cup has a warning of `Caution: Contents Hot' - so you can't sue them for actual hearing damage that you have did to yourself.


----------



## emusic13

Thanks! I've set my phone volume to max now ignoring the warning and change the volume instead from the W2.


----------



## musicday (May 7, 2021)

emusic13 said:


> I just received my W2 but can't get Windows 7 to install the driver. Does anyone have a driver? I thought it might be W2 firmware but since it just arrived and should be the newest, I don't think it will be the issue. In addition, when using  usb-c out from my phone  (LG v50 thinQ) the phone is forcing me to say yes to "raising volume to levels which may damage hearing" Is that normal? Thanks!


PM your email address to send you what you need.
Edit : email sent, let me know if it works for you.


----------



## 0RF30

snapandslide said:


> Anyone been getting the blue screen of death while using their W2 with Windows 10? I've been getting a 'dp watchdog violation' with mine.



Same thing on my side, seems the culprit is the provided driver (L&P customized Comtrue driver). Problem occurs with W1 and W2. Problem completely gone using W1/W2 without the driver (I'll be happy as it if I haven't the use of the driver to listen to some DSD tracks).


----------



## snapandslide

0RF30 said:


> Same thing on my side, seems the culprit is the provided driver (L&P customized Comtrue driver). Problem occurs with W1 and W2. Problem completely gone using W1/W2 without the driver (I'll be happy as it if I haven't the use of the driver to listen to some DSD tracks).


What do you mean using the device without the driver? Unless there was an auto driver update, I don't think I have installed one on my PC in particular?

I've been using it the last few days with Qobuz, in exclusive mode and touch wood, no crashes. It could be having the device plugged in on startup?


----------



## 0RF30 (May 7, 2021)

snapandslide said:


> What do you mean using the device without the driver? Unless there was an auto driver update, I don't think I have installed one on my PC in particular?
> 
> I've been using it the last few days with Qobuz, in exclusive mode and touch wood, no crashes. It could be having the device plugged in on startup?



It means if you haven't installed the L&P provided driver, Windows 10 uses Comtrue Inc. 6.0.1.9999 driver, which doesn't allows W2 to support native DSD playback over ASIO but works like a charm for the rest. The provided driver causes freezes/BSOD (blue screen) in my case (and visibly others).


----------



## snapandslide

0RF30 said:


> It means if you haven't installed the L&P provided driver, Windows 10 uses Comtrue Inc. 6.0.1.9999 driver, which doesn't allows W2 to support native DSD playback over ASIO but works like a charm for the rest. The provided driver causes freezes/BSOD (blue screen) in my case (and visibly others).


Gotcha. However one spanner - i was also initially getting blue screen and clearly did not install the customised driver.....


----------



## boveywong

Anyone knows what does the filters (Fast/Slow/NOS/LL Fast/LL Slow) do?


----------



## musicday

emusic13 said:


> I just received my W2 but can't get Windows 7 to install the driver. Does anyone have a driver? I thought it might be W2 firmware but since it just arrived and should be the newest, I don't think it will be the issue. In addition, when using  usb-c out from my phone  (LG v50 thinQ) the phone is forcing me to say yes to "raising volume to levels which may damage hearing" Is that normal? Thanks!


Did you manage to get it working on your Windows 7 with the files I sent you ?
You didn't said.


----------



## 0RF30 (May 7, 2021)

snapandslide said:


> Gotcha. However one spanner - i was also initially getting blue screen and clearly did not install the customised driver.....



Interesting. So with the initial factory firmware (I think you cannot update the firmware without installing the custom driver, another case besides ASIO use when driver is mandatory)... On my side I installed the L&P driver, did the FW update, then experienced BSOD, then removed the driver, system automatically switched to Comtrue Inc. 6.0.1.9999 driver, no more BSOD/freezes problems (but no ASIO nor native DSD this way). I can't tell for sure it works the same with the original factory firmware, as I never used it.

Custom comtrue windows drivers seems to be very problematic, and can cause some conflicts if you use multiple devices using Comtrue interfaces. But Comtrue USB interfaces are used in many dongles (E1DA, Hidizs S9, L&P...) because they are as I understood among the less power hungry ones. The originals Comtrue drivers seems to be modified to fit each device in term of FW update and ASIO playback, with more or less success, windows uses a generic one. Clearly the L&P driver is a mess, for now let's hope, maybe the problem made his way to L&P support ears.


----------



## snapandslide

Ok, well my W2 came pre-installed with the latest firmware. But I think you're onto something with the driver/interface. Some really interesting information with relation to Comtrue - thanks for that!


----------



## 0RF30

snapandslide said:


> Ok, well my W2 came pre-installed with the latest firmware. But I think you're onto something with the driver/interface. Some really interesting information with relation to Comtrue - thanks for that!



So you're on 1.0.2.1 firmware, not using the L&P provided driver, and you're still experiencing BSOD ? Can you please check in your device manager which driver windows is using ? (right clic on the device->properties->driver)


----------



## snapandslide

0RF30 said:


> So you're on 1.0.2.1 firmware, not using the L&P provided driver, and you're still experiencing BSOD ? Can you please check in your device manager which driver windows is using ? (right clic on the device->properties->driver)


Well it comes loaded with 1.0.2.0 - which is supposed to be the same as .1. 

Ok so my driver version is 10.0.19041.1 - if I click on driver details it says 'no driver files are require or  have been uploaded.


----------



## musicday

For me it works perfectly everytime and I am using windows 7 64 bit. 
Still loving the sound W2 is capable of since the first day I got it.


----------



## 0RF30 (May 7, 2021)

What


snapandslide said:


> Well it comes loaded with 1.0.2.0 - which is supposed to be the same as .1.
> 
> Ok so my driver version is 10.0.19041.1 - if I click on driver details it says 'no driver files are require or  have been uploaded.



If you're looking for a temporary fix, maybe try uninstalling the driver from the devices properties and try this one : https://www.mediafire.com/file/hqu3jjofyu4lqnp/driver_comtrue.7z/file

As mentioned, you won't get ASIO support with this one.

[EDIT] I edited the link, made a zip file.


----------



## snapandslide

0RF30 said:


> What
> 
> 
> If you're looking for a temporary fix, maybe try uninstalling the driver from the devices properties and try this one : https://www.mediafire.com/file/hqu3jjofyu4lqnp/driver_comtrue.7z/file
> ...


Thanks, downloaded! As of yesterday and today, no crashes......I'm hoping it holds....


----------



## 0RF30 (May 7, 2021)

It's curious that you didn't get the same windows oem driver than I did though. What Win10 build are you using ?

By the way, the driver I uploaded is an extraction of my system driver, you'll have to install it manually, no *.exe (just point the folder in the device manager), or use the pnputil tool in admin command prompt (pnputil /add-driver ctaudio.inf /install).

[EDIT] I forgot the simple way : right clic on ctaudio.inf -> install


----------



## snapandslide

0RF30 said:


> It's curious that you didn't get the same windows oem driver than I did though. What Win10 build are you using ?
> 
> By the way, the driver I uploaded is an extraction of my system driver, you'll have to install it manually, no *.exe (just point the folder in the device manager), or use the pnputil tool in admin command prompt (pnputil /add-driver ctaudio.inf /install).
> 
> [EDIT] I forgot the simple way : right clic on ctaudio.inf -> install


I'm on 2004 - I haven't updated to the latest Oct 2020 20H2, which I probably should do, totally forgot didn't realise I'm out of date!


----------



## 51days

New in here... placed an order for the W2 and a protection case via AE. Let's see what kind of wonders this little device can do out of my phone with the Dunu ZEN and Ety ER2XR.


----------



## 0RF30

snapandslide said:


> I'm on 2004 - I haven't updated to the latest Oct 2020 20H2, which I probably should do, totally forgot didn't realise I'm out of date!



Maybe that's the difference : I'm on a LTSC build, not a family nor pro.


----------



## musicday

51days said:


> New in here... placed an order for the W2 and a protection case via AE. Let's see what kind of wonders this little device can do out of my phone with the Dunu ZEN and Ety ER2XR.


Can't wait to hear your impressions about the Zen and W2. I love a good dynamic earphone.


----------



## Matpar

51days said:


> New in here... placed an order for the W2 and a protection case via AE. Let's see what kind of wonders this little device can do out of my phone with the Dunu ZEN and Ety ER2XR.


Hi, which shop on AE? I can't find the W1 anymore...


----------



## 51days

Matpar said:


> Hi, which shop on AE? I can't find the W1 anymore...


https://www.aliexpress.com/item/1005002459682512.html?spm=2114.12010612.8148356.19.6c00741dTCxpla

I think the link was posted a bit earlier in the thread. It's available at the store called "Running Camel Advanced Hifi Audio Store".


----------



## 51days

musicday said:


> Can't wait to hear your impressions about the Zen and W2. I love a good dynamic earphone.


I prefer a rather flat response most of the time, but the ZEN is the exception. I am really digging it.


----------



## milkdudd

musicday said:


> Can't wait to hear your impressions about the Zen and W2. I love a good dynamic earphone.


I'm very anxious to hear those impressions as well. I do know the Zen sounds magnificent with the $199 Earmen Sparrow. Another forum member now has both so I'm waiting to hear the comparison. As an aside, adding the Romi BX-2 plus amp after the Sparrow (with the Zen, balanced connection) is giving me sound quality I could have only dreamed of not too long ago. Today I'm going to try that set up with some of my other headphones but they are all single ended only


----------



## 51days (May 7, 2021)

milkdudd said:


> I'm very anxious to hear those impressions as well. I do know the Zen sounds magnificent with the $199 Earmen Sparrow. Another forum member now has both so I'm waiting to hear the comparison. As an aside, adding the Romi BX-2 plus amp after the Sparrow (with the Zen, balanced connection) is giving me sound quality I could have only dreamed of not too long ago. Today I'm going to try that set up with some of my other headphones but they are all single ended only


Running the ZEN with a 4.4mm Kimber cable (MUC-M12SB1). It tames the slight upper mid glare quite a bit. Definitely not a cable for every IEM, but it works in this configuration. The W2 featuring a 4.4mm HO was the reason to buy it. Expensive feature indeed, because I have zero idea how the other dongles on the market sound, but I went for the new kid in town with the biggest muscles. The 4.4mm HO and the positive opinions (from users) all around the www convinced me. I have read of the Earmen Sparrow as mentioned by yourself and the Lotoo S1. I bet all big names around will release their own dongle "magic sauce" at some point. Interesting times.


----------



## milkdudd

Audioquest will need to come out with a dragonfly that uses balanced out if they want to stay in the game. My humble opinion of course


----------



## Matpar

51days said:


> Running the ZEN with a 4.4mm Kimber cable (MUC-M12SB1). It tames the slight upper mid glare quite a bit. Definitely not a cable for every IEM, but it works in this configuration. The W2 featuring a 4.4mm HO was the reason to buy it. Expensive feature indeed, because I have zero idea how the other dongles on the market sound, but I went for the new kid in town with the biggest muscles. The 4.4mm HO and the positive opinions (from users) all around the www convinced me. I have read of the Earmen Sparrow as mentioned by yourself and the Lotoo S1. I bet all big names around will release their own magic sauce at some point. Interesting times.


Agree.

I owned the Lotoo S1 and now just use the Reference dongle but mainly with an amp in addition from a PC as a transport.

I am trying to understand whether to give the W1 a go, or if just get straight to the W2. Sparrow is out of my list just because of this 4.4 HO issue...


----------



## 51days

Matpar said:


> Agree.
> 
> I owned the Lotoo S1 and now just use the Reference dongle but mainly with an amp in addition from a PC as a transport.
> 
> I am trying to understand whether to give the W1 a go, or if just get straight to the W2. Sparrow is out of my list just because of this 4.4 HO issue...


Go all in, I guess ...and we share a common love for the Calyx M. Nice.


----------



## Matpar

51days said:


> Go all in, I guess ...and we share a common love for the Calyx M. Nice.


Well if the W2 does come closer to Calyx, I am in for sure 

Apart from jokes, I hope it would be a step up from the Lotoo in case.


----------



## 51days

milkdudd said:


> Audioquest will need to come out with a dragonfly that uses balanced out if they want to stay in the game. My humble opinion of course


Not a big fan from their offering tbh. Cobalt and predecessors muffled the sound from my music. But yes, definitely a contender here, well spotted!


----------



## 51days

Matpar said:


> Well if the W2 does come closer to Calyx, I am in for sure


----------



## milkdudd

Matpar said:


> Agree.
> 
> I owned the Lotoo S1 and now just use the Reference dongle but mainly with an amp in addition from a PC as a transport.
> 
> I am trying to understand whether to give the W1 a go, or if just get straight to the W2. Sparrow is out of my list just because of this 4.4 HO issue...


Is there some evidence that the 4.4 balanced transfers the audio signal better than the 2.5 balanced? Or are you just talking from a ruggedness/reliability standpoint


----------



## Matpar

milkdudd said:


> Is there some evidence that the 4.4 balanced transfers the audio signal better than the 2.5 balanced? Or are you just talking from a ruggedness/reliability standpoint



The latter, having had a direct experience with 2.5 getting "berserk" at some point (loose contacts). This, and the fact 80% of my stuff now has 4.4 plugs


----------



## 51days (May 7, 2021)

milkdudd said:


> Is there some evidence that the 4.4 balanced transfers the audio signal better than the 2.5 balanced? Or are you just talking from a ruggedness/reliability standpoint


deleted


----------



## Matpar

51days said:


> Even if the question is not directed at me, I think there is no evidence, at least to my very basic knowledge. You might get more "dynamic" with some IEMs and yes, higher volume output. Can the benefit of 4.4mm over 2.5mm or even 3.5mm be proven? Not sure. I run some IEMs with 3.5mm output, because they sound worse through a 4.4mm plug termination. Listening, testing, deciding what works for you or not.


I believe the question was more about 2.5 Vs 4.4 and not the unbalanced/balanced endless debate


----------



## 51days

Matpar said:


> I believe the question was more about 2.5 Vs 4.4 and not the unbalanced/balanced endless debate


Yes, you're right, my bad.


----------



## Scuba Devils (May 7, 2021)

Re ZEN and W2, I have both but haven't really paired the ZEN much. Tried again tonight, very nice but there is a slight buzz which I forgot about, I can't hear it when music playing so not really an issue. It's the only IEM I've had this with.


----------



## milkdudd

Scuba Devils said:


> Re ZEN and W2, I have both but haven't really paired the ZEN much. Tried again tonight, very nice but there is a slight buzz which I forgot about, I can't hear it when music not playing so not really an issue. It's the only IEM I've had this with.


What are you using as your source? I have found that all of my dacs/amps have an intermittent buzzing that comes from the Android phone itself. I know this because when I put it on airplane mode (which shuts down a lot of the phone's activity) it's completely eliminated. Problem is you can't take an incoming phone call while you're listening. Has me considering eventually getting a dedicated DAP


----------



## snapandslide

milkdudd said:


> What are you using as your source? I have found that all of my dacs/amps have an intermittent buzzing that comes from the Android phone itself. I know this because when I put it on airplane mode (which shuts down a lot of the phone's activity) it's completely eliminated. Problem is you can't take an incoming phone call while you're listening. Has me considering eventually getting a dedicated DAP


It's why unfortunately DAPs are going to continue to thrive - my use case is laptop or my phone at home/not moving. I couldn't use it on the go.


----------



## Scuba Devils

milkdudd said:


> What are you using as your source? I have found that all of my dacs/amps have an intermittent buzzing that comes from the Android phone itself. I know this because when I put it on airplane mode (which shuts down a lot of the phone's activity) it's completely eliminated. Problem is you can't take an incoming phone call while you're listening. Has me considering eventually getting a dedicated DAP



MacBook Air. The W2 is great but I still prefer my DAPs - the W2 is mostly for when I'm music shopping on my Mac, listening to YouTube etc. I use the ZEN mostly with my ZX507, my perfect portable combo!


----------



## milkdudd

Scuba Devils said:


> MacBook Air. The W2 is great but I still prefer my DAPs - the W2 is mostly for when I'm music shopping on my Mac, listening to YouTube etc. I use the ZEN mostly with my ZX507, my perfect portable combo!


That is definitely a close competitor to the Hiby R6 2020 I'm considering. Is that Android based? I kind of want to use you UAPP and Amazon HD. Do you know if it can set the balanced line out at a fixed level in case I want to pair it with my external amp?


----------



## snapandslide

milkdudd said:


> That is definitely a close competitor to the Hiby R6 2020 I'm considering. Is that Android based? I kind of want to use you UAPP and Amazon HD. Do you know if it can set the balanced line out at a fixed level in case I want to pair it with my external amp?


I think someone earliier in the thread said the W2 sounds better than the R6 2020 (which is android based). If the sound works for you, the best DAP is probably the iBasso dx300 - it's massive though!


----------



## Scuba Devils

milkdudd said:


> That is definitely a close competitor to the Hiby R6 2020 I'm considering. Is that Android based? I kind of want to use you UAPP and Amazon HD. Do you know if it can set the balanced line out at a fixed level in case I want to pair it with my external amp?



Yes Android, I've not used UAPP or Amazon HD though, just the Sony Walkman app - a lot of info though in the dedicated thread and I have read comments of members using UAPP. Sorry, I don't know regarding the fixed level from balanced.


----------



## Scuba Devils

An hour or so in with the ZEN on the W2, they do sound fantastic together. One of many great things about this hobby, rediscovering various combinations of IEMs and sources. W2 an energetic, exciting combination with the ZEN!


----------



## musicday

Matpar said:


> Agree.
> 
> I owned the Lotoo S1 and now just use the Reference dongle but mainly with an amp in addition from a PC as a transport.
> 
> I am trying to understand whether to give the W1 a go, or if just get straight to the W2. Sparrow is out of my list just because of this 4.4 HO issue...


They say the S1 is similar to the W1. I had S1 and was great, but the W2 is simply the best dongle at the moment.


----------



## milkdudd

snapandslide said:


> I think someone earliier in the thread said the W2 sounds better than the R6 2020 (which is android based). If the sound works for you, the best DAP is probably the iBasso dx300 - it's massive though!


With these dac/amps being so tiny now, running digital out of a dap into them is a nice option. In my case it would likely be a dap into the Sparrow or W-2 and then balanced out into my BX-2 Plus amp. I like keeping things simple but when sound quality can be improved I can live with some extra hardware and another cable or two


----------



## mikaell

musicday said:


> They say the S1 is similar to the W1. I had S1 and was great, but the W2 is simply the best dongle at the moment.



In this post...



mikaell said:


> *It's so refreshing to get a portable dac with an iPhone lightning connector in the box! *
> 
> Looks like a lot of us just received their L&P W2.  I'm thoroughly impressed after a few hours.
> 
> ...



... I highlighted an important problem with the S1: Many users complain about bad radio interference and that was my experience too: insufferable crackling every time the S1 was close to my phone... even connected to my laptop, not the phone.

The W2 has no such issues.


----------



## parrot5 (May 7, 2021)

Impressions:

The W2 has the blackest background of all portable devices I've tried. The worst enemy of an IEM for me is hiss, drives me nuts. The W2 is stellar here, no hiss or white noise whatsoever.
I have used a well-regarded USB DAC dongle (who shall remain nameless) with an IEM with the same UAPP setup, and out of nowhere there was a loud screeching noise, and my ear rang for the rest of the night. I never used that dongle again.  No such issue so far with the W2.
SQ is great for a portable device. I don't think I can detect an obvious ceiling or wall (at least for pop music), when the "air" surrounding the music is noticeably gone (which happens when the music gets complex). This isn't a desktop-class analytical device, but it gets the job done when I am moving about.
I prefer Tune 01 since I like vocals to stand out. I use Tune 02 when I want it to blend with the rest of the music and to lay back and enjoy.


----------



## eloelo

parrot5 said:


> Impressions:
> 
> The W2 has the blackest background of all portable devices I've tried. The worst enemy of an IEM for me is hiss, drives me nuts. The W2 is stellar here, no hiss or white noise whatsoever.
> I have used a well-regarded USB DAC dongle (who shall remain nameless) with an IEM with the same UAPP setup, and out of nowhere there was a loud screeching noise, and my ear rang for the rest of the night. I never used that dongle again.  No such issue so far with the W2.
> ...


Hmm the only dongle to give me ear and mental trauma for iems was the e1da dongle lol

Hmm, which desktop class device do you think is better than w2 for iems? I thought desktop class stuff normally hisses with iems


----------



## jwilliamhurst

eloelo said:


> Hmm the only dongle to give me ear and mental trauma for iems was the e1da dongle lol
> 
> Hmm, which desktop class device do you think is better than w2 for iems? I thought desktop class stuff normally hisses with iems


I use a desktop system for iems with zero hiss even when I had Odin

Pontus 2 dac with an iris ddc and a schiit lyr 3 hybrid amp

I concur with W2 being the best dongle right now


----------



## parrot5 (May 7, 2021)

@eloelo 
that sounds familiar 

Many desktop DAC/amps have outputs catering to IEMs nowadays, like the RME ADI-2 has a separate 3.5mm output stuck in low gain mode for IEMs. I think even my old Benchmark has a black background though I haven't used that setup in a while. They usually advertise it as having close to 0 ohm for IEM use.


----------



## KuroKitsu

eloelo said:


> Hmm, which desktop class device do you think is better than w2 for iems? I thought desktop class stuff normally hisses with iems


I've had 3 desktop setups:
Topping DX3 Pro V2 > Never had a chance to try it with sensitive iems and I ended up returning it when I sold my first u12t due to the high OI.
Topping E30 + THX 789 > Hissed like hell with sensitive iems, tested with Andro 2020
RME ADI2 > Dead silent


parrot5 said:


> Many desktop DAC/amps have outputs catering to IEMs nowadays, like the RME ADI-2 has a separate 3.5mm output stuck in low gain mode for IEMs. I think even my old Benchmark has a black background though I haven't used that setup in a while. They usually advertise it as having close to 0 ohm for IEM use.


For me the RME was the first and only one I've heard that had a dedicated iem output. I don't recall anything that I considered before I got my second one.

W2 is dead silent on the Odin which makes me incredibly happy. Hiss has always been an issue for me with sensitive iems and sources. Have to try with Zeus and Andro to confirm, but if it passes that.


----------



## fiedel

musicday said:


> US $16.00  40%OFF | Soft Crystal Clear Tpu Protective Skin Case Cover for LUXURY&PRECISION W1 W2 Shell Case
> https://a.aliexpress.com/_mqWY8Mp


Thanks!


----------



## ClieOS

For those of you with hiss sensitive IEM, there is something called the iFi IEMatch / EarBuddy.

Not that you need it for the W1/W2.


----------



## jwilliamhurst

ClieOS said:


> For those of you with hiss sensitive IEM, there is something called the iFi IEMatch / EarBuddy.
> 
> Not that you need it for the W1/W2.


Nice call! The W2 honestly blows me away. 

The value is INCREDIBLE!


----------



## milkdudd

jwilliamhurst said:


> Nice call! The W2 honestly blows me away.
> 
> The value is INCREDIBLE!


I believe, trust me I believe. Just want to hear firsthand comparisons to the Sparrow before spending another 300 bucks


----------



## eloelo

How does w2 compare to desktop dacs around the same price (or maybe up to twice the price) soundwise? I was thinking of using w2 as desktop usb dac. Those desktop ones recommended above are too pricey and I might not have the desk space for them lol. I thought that iems do not need much power so alot of these desktop ones don't provide much benefit over dongles for iems


----------



## KuroKitsu

eloelo said:


> How does w2 compare to desktop dacs around the same price (or maybe up to twice the price) soundwise? I was thinking of using w2 as desktop usb dac. Those desktop ones recommended above are too pricey and I might not have the desk space for them lol. I thought that iems do not need much power so alot of these desktop ones don't provide much benefit over dongles for iems


It'a incredible value for sure but it still isn't a replacement for a solid DAP or Desktop setup. I find it in the vicinity of my 1A and a bit out of the vicinity of the RME.


----------



## eloelo

KuroKitsu said:


> It'a incredible value for sure but it still isn't a replacement for a solid DAP or Desktop setup. I find it in the vicinity of my 1A and a bit out of the vicinity of the RME.


Thanks for your reply and all the ones above! I guess a desktop setup will always be on my mind now XD. Lemme check out this RME (ADI2 right?)


----------



## Matpar

musicday said:


> They say the S1 is similar to the W1. I had S1 and was great, but the W2 is simply the best dongle at the moment.


This has been one of the main motifs that made me sell the S1 at the time


----------



## abitdeef

Scuba Devils said:


> My main use case for the W2 is via my Mac and either at my kitchen table or desk - when the world starts to open up again, it will travel with me too! I love with this Sunguy cable that the right angle input to the Mac allows me to then position the W2 to the front of my Mac, a better position for IEM connectivity in particular but I guess any shorter cables.
> 
> Listening to the DUNU SA6 at the moment and they sound fantastic.



I like that cable but can't find it on Amazon US


----------



## abitdeef (May 8, 2021)

NinjaGirayaZ said:


> I use the first one on my Dx160 ... It's excellent



Where the heck do you buy one? Thanks 

Oh sorry seen the link and ordered one.


----------



## abitdeef

On page 89 of the thread but just wondered if anyone compared it with earmen sparrow? That has been the best sounding dongle for me. 
But I'm intrigued and never tried any of L and P's stuff.


----------



## milkdudd

Could I request that one of you guys that have that hard cable check the dimension in this sketch? Inches or millimeter is fine. If that distance is too short it won't fit over my cell phone case to reach my dac. Thanks


----------



## musicday

milkdudd said:


> Could I request that one of you guys that have that hard cable check the dimension in this sketch? Inches or millimeter is fine. If that distance is too short it won't fit over my cell phone case to reach my dac. Thanks


That's in mm.


----------



## agonynine

That’s an interesting adapter, is anyone aware of a Lightning equivalent? I’ve had a hunt around online but can’t find anything.


----------



## musicday

agonynine said:


> That’s an interesting adapter, is anyone aware of a Lightning equivalent? I’ve had a hunt around online but can’t find anything.


Only seen it for Android.


----------



## bluestorm1992 (May 8, 2021)

*A long over-due comparison between Lotoo S1, LP W1, and LP W2.*






Finally got some time to do a serious comparison among the three. Thanks to Andrew @MusicTeck for sending me the S1 and W1 for a review. I own the W2 myself.

There has already been enough illustration of the packaging and accessories of these three products, so I will go directly to the functionality and sound. If you think some additional comparisons are necessary, let me know and I will try to enhance this post.

The three products share a lot of things in common, yet are also quite different from each other. I will divide this review into two parts: the common, and the difference.

*The common

The Physical Aspect.*

Size and weight-wise, the three are comparable. S1 might be slightly longer, but you really wouldn't realize this too much when holding them on hand. From left to right are: S1, W2, and W1.





*Functionality:*

They all include a set of EQs for various genres of music and certain application contexts (like Game). In general, I have found the EQ on all three devices to change the sound in quite a noticeable way; however, whether the change is desirable is a relatively subjective question. To me, Lotoo has done a slightly better job here in tuning the EQ. But, after some use, I end up just going with the normal/no EQ setting in all three devices as this seems to be the best all-rounder setting.
They all have two outputs: 3.5 and 4.4. Even today, this does not seem standard in all the dongles, so I am glad that all three devices have both balanced and unbalanced output.
All of them have a LED screen to show the current status of the device, and a couple of side bottoms to adjust the volume and change settings. IMO, these settings should have been standard in the dongles at this price range (around $200), but I am surprised to find that this is still not the case. In daily use, the screen and physical bottoms are extremely useful.

*The difference.*

There are lots of differences between the three devices. I will start with probably the most important aspect: The sound comparison. I will then cover the functionality and price/value aspect of them.

*Sound comparison*

I want to first talk about the general differences between the Lotoo dongle versus the two LP dongles. The comparison between W1 and W2 will come afterward.

*Lotoo vs. LP*

In a direct comparison, the sound from S1 appears to be analytical and a bit "explicit" to the listener. The good side of this is that it is easier for you to capture the emotion of the singer/performer, and some people will call this to be musical. The downside is that it could appear to be a bit too aggressive as S1 has a bit more emphasis on treble, which could cause it to be a bit fatiguing to some people. Me personally, I enjoy the emotional impact of listening to devices, so this tuning suits me very well. For other people, I have clearly encountered listeners to feel the opposite.

On the other hand, the sound from W1/W2 is smooth, with greater textures, and very good for long listening sessions. What impressed me most is that this smoothness is achieved WITHOUT sacrificing the technical aspects of the sound such as great details, soundstage, very black ground, and so on. This is directly enabled by the excellent measurement of both W1 and W2, with W2 to be an even more technically impressive option. I think LP has done an excellent job here in finding out a way to make a technically excellent device non-fatiguing. Trust me, this wasn't easy.

*W1 vs. W2*

So, how do the two LP dongles compare to each other? Most generally, I would say they go in the same direction. Similar tuning of being smooth, and overall good technical performance between the two. However, upon listening, you can still clearly tell apart the two devices. W2 has a refined sound compared to W1. Things from W2 do not get muffled by the smoothness. Soundstage and details are both better on W2. Overall, W2 is a clear step up from W1.


Finally, I want to have a general comment on pairing with IEMs. I have found all three devices to be pretty versatile. They usually perform quite well regardless of what I throw at them: from $100 gears to $6000 ultra flagship Traillii. Although I have come to notice that the more expensive the IEM is, the better W2 tends to pair with it. In particular, Traillii and W2 make a wonderful pairing based on many user reports. Regarding a specific pairing, I think you can try to judge from the sound signature of these devices and consider whether the device, in a combination with the signature of your IEM/headphone, will suit your taste.

*Functionality comparisons:*

W1 and W2 have a wider set of settings compared to S1. W1 and W2 have the following extra settings:

Whether you want the screen to be auto-off;
Whether you want to be able to control volume from your source device (the "HID KEY");
The ability to change different filters; they do change the sound on W1/W2 in a noticeable way.
Some tuning specifically designed for certain IEMs. The first such pairing tuning has been released - it is for the Xelento.
W1/W2 can produce SPDIF digital output. A lot of people ask why this is useful. Well, if you want to connect your PC to a high-end dedicated DAC, it is very likely that the PC noise can pass through to your DAC through the USB transmission. W1/W2, in this SPDIF mode, can serve as the "filter" in-between and reduce the signal noise entering into your DAC from your PC.
Between W1 and W2, the two devices have an almost identical set of setting options (EQ, screen-on option...) except for one thing: the Tune function. W2 has tune 01 and tune 02 that is supposed to fit different kinds of music, while you do not have this on W1. That is, even within W2, LP provides you with two ways to slightly adjust how the device sounds overall. Mr. Wan told me that the hardware implementation is actually different between tune 01 and 02 on W2, so it is something more than just an EQ.

*MQA compatibility*

I will not comment on whether MQA is worth it or not, just on the functionality. S1 is now MQA compatible with the latest firmware. W1 and W2 have no plan to implement MQA.

*Line-out (LO) mode?*

A lot of people ask about whether W1/W2 has a LO mode and can serve as a dedicated source. The answer, after tying it with my external Amp Cayin C9, is a "yes and no". The "yes" aspect is that you can indeed turn the volume to 100 and then feed it into C9's line-in mode. W1/W2 will not create much distortion (assuming you are connecting to a PC, not an iPhone), and the sound is actually pretty enjoyable. The "No" aspect is that it is actually not a "true" LO that completely bypasses the amp function of W1/W2. Hence, you can hear a bit of the "double" amping from doing this: the LP sound signature from W1/W2's amp, and the external amp's sound signature.

It is worth noting that I also try this in Lotoo by turning its volume to 100 and connecting it to C9. The result is very poor. Very soft and distorted sound. 

*The value*

S1 is priced at $165 and comes without a usbc-lightening cable (available at $25 separately). W1 is priced at $199 and W2 at $299; both W1 and W2 include a lightening cable. So, in some sense, S1 and W1 are at the same price, and W2 is apparently more expensive. In the comparison of value, I will agree with Alex's assessment here. Between S1 and W1, it is probably better to go with S1 as it has an overall better sound. However, if you are into the smooth, textured sound, I will strongly recommend you invest a bit more to get W2 as it is a significant step up in technical performance. 

*Verdict*

I think we are at a wonderful time where we have these amazing dongles that can deliver such shockingly good, high-quality sound. They are so convenient to use and many people have found them using these high-quality dongles more so than their dedicated DAPs, especially when using them together with their PC/laptop. In terms of pure SQ, I think these small dongles, especially W2, have no issue in challenging mid-tier DAPs at $700-$1000. However, dedicated DAPs and dongles will always have different use cases as DAPs can work on their own, have a screen, have their own music storage, and so on. Still, options like W1/W2 are highly desirable if you want to get a more handy listening option and do not want to sacrifice in SQ. It is still shocking to me that how much the dongle market has evolved in just a couple of years, and how good these dongles have become.


----------



## abitdeef

I ordered one, if I don't like it and it doesn't best the Sparrow and compete with my R5s I will make a video of me smashing it with my ball and peen and post it here. 






Jk, I'll just put it on the classifieds 😀


----------



## milkdudd

abitdeef said:


> I ordered one, if I don't like it and it doesn't best the Sparrow and compete with my R5s I will make a video of me smashing it with my ball and peen and post it here.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What if each of us put in $5 or so until you're at the break-even point.....then........... Hammer Time!


----------



## abitdeef

milkdudd said:


> What if each of us put in $5 or so until you're at the break-even point.....then........... Hammer Time!



Hammer Time! Sounds fun, like shooting Christmas ornaments with a BB gun  Seen MC in that 3m contact commercial- he looks pretty good for an old fogie like me. 

I've wanted to test some L&P stuff for a while but I'm not spending 4000 grand for any dap lol. I guess they did have a lower priced model but it's hard to find.


----------



## KuroKitsu

eloelo said:


> Thanks for your reply and all the ones above! I guess a desktop setup will always be on my mind now XD. Lemme check out this RME (ADI2 right?)


Yup that's the one


----------



## milkdudd

abitdeef said:


> Hammer Time! Sounds fun, like shooting Christmas ornaments with a BB gun  Seen MC in that 3m contact commercial- he looks pretty good for an old fogie like me.
> 
> I've wanted to test some L&P stuff for a while but I'm not spending 4000 grand for any dap lol. I guess they did have a lower priced model but it's hard to find.


4000 Grand? Isn't that 4 million dollars? I think I know what you mean, just couldn't resist being a jerk. It runs in my blood


----------



## abitdeef

milkdudd said:


> 4000 Grand? Isn't that 4 million dollars? I think I know what you mean, just couldn't resist being a jerk. It runs in my blood



Lol I didn't even notice that. 🙃 too much for me to spend on portable audio ha ha.


----------



## sebek

Is there a real difference in SQ between balanced and SE output?

Having trouble with interference and EMI noise?

From Europe where is the cheapest place to buy it?


----------



## utdeep

Does W1,W2have UAC1 mode?  I’ve loved using the Lotoo with my Nintendo Switch.


----------



## musicday

utdeep said:


> Does W1,W2have UAC1 mode?  I’ve loved using the Lotoo with my Nintendo Switch.


Not at the moment, but it works with Windows 7.


----------



## abitdeef

I'm excited to try this dongle. I don't know if I'm going to use my phone or my hiby r5 or my little m5 as a portable source. I bet the tiny m5 would drain really fast but the r5 has a pretty big battery and is still pretty small. 
I was also thinking about using nwa 105 but that battery is tiny too. 
With Sparrow I just used my phone and for long listening sessions I just used wireless charging on the phone as I listened. 

Of course I could also use hiby link and control my r5 with my phone. 

I will try the right angle usb C connector too when I get it. That should be ideal for portability and it looks like it works well. Thnx musicday for the pic


----------



## milkdudd

abitdeef said:


> Lol I didn't even notice that. 🙃 too much for me to spend on portable audio ha ha.





musicday said:


> That's in mm.


Thanks my friend


----------



## milkdudd

sebek said:


> Is there a real difference in SQ between balanced and SE output?
> 
> Having trouble with interference and EMI noise?


Can't speak for the LP units but with the Sparrow there is far better sound quality going balanced and far more EMI noise. Earmen was nice enough to send me a longer cable for free. It all but eliminates the noise. Putting the phone into airplane mode completely eliminates the noise and improves sound quality even when no noise is noticeable. I suggest anyone having noises no matter what they're using with a phone, put it in airplane mode at least to experiment. Complete game changer for me


----------



## dgjl

sebek said:


> Is there a real difference in SQ between balanced and SE output?


Depends on what you're driving. My Westone W60s (v2) definitely sound better on the 3.5 unbalanced. Balanced is too much for them and everything gets muddy. 3.5 is warm, clear and clean.


----------



## abitdeef (May 9, 2021)

Interesting, I can't think of one balanced out except the lotoo paw 6000 that didn't noticeably sound better than the 3.5 out. I always use balanced and just adjust the volume down. And I use iems exclusively, I can't tolerate headphones anymore.

With the balanced circuit you get better crosstalk rejection besides (usually) more power. More power = better dynamics and less crosstalk = better stereo seperation. And usually less noise.


----------



## DetoNatioNFocusFizz

snapandslide said:


> Thanks, downloaded! As of yesterday and today, no crashes......I'm hoping it holds....


Did the fix work out for you? I've been getting BSODs so often it's driving me nuts. Had BSOD with driver, uninstalled, and still got BSOD with Comtrue. Also on the same Driver version. It's definitely W2, since I don't get BSOD again if I unplug the device. Hope Luxury Precision can release a fix soon, it would otherwise be an awesome purchase if not for this fatal issue I've been having.


----------



## Scuba Devils

abitdeef said:


> I like that cable but can't find it on Amazon US



This is the one if it helps.

https://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B07H96F...abc_APP0Y35C89M77RGM9MCZ?_encoding=UTF8&psc=1


----------



## 0RF30 (May 10, 2021)

DetoNatioNFocusFizz said:


> Did the fix work out for you? I've been getting BSODs so often it's driving me nuts. Had BSOD with driver, uninstalled, and still got BSOD with Comtrue. Also on the same Driver version. It's definitely W2, since I don't get BSOD again if I unplug the device. Hope Luxury Precision can release a fix soon, it would otherwise be an awesome purchase if not for this fatal issue I've been having.



I didn't pull this driver out of my hat, it's the driver Win10 x64 (LTSC) uses if you don't install custom drivers. I just made an extraction using the pnputil tool. 
Using it on 3 different computers, never had a BSOD with it (always did with L&P provided driver). But as mentionned, no ASIO nor native DSD support with this one. You don't have much to loose trying it, just make a system restore point before installing if you don't trust the source (which you legitimatly should'nt).

I can see two reasons why you don't get the same driver as me : 1. LTSC and home/pro versions don't propose the same default driver ; 2. you previously installed on your computer a device using a comtrue interface (let's say another dongle), and windows is using its driver with W1/W2.


----------



## DetoNatioNFocusFizz

0RF30 said:


> I didn't pull this driver out of my hat, it's the driver Win10 x64 (LTSC) uses if you don't install custom drivers. Using it on 3 different computers, never had a BSOD with it. But as mentionned, no ASIO nor native DSD support with this one. I just made an extraction using the pnputil tool. You don't have much to loose trying it, just make a system restore point before installing if you don't trust the source (which you legitimatly should'nt). I can see two reasons why you don't get the same driver as me : 1. LTSC and home/pro versions don't propose the same default driver ; 2. you previously installed on your computer a device using a comtrue interface (let's say another dongle), and windows is using its driver with W1/W2.


Yes I've installed the driver and for the past couple hours haven't had an issue yet, but am just asking since this BSOD can occur from 15 minute intervals to half a day. Will report back in a couple days if this fix has become THE FIX and then I'll have to thank you immensely for coming up with it. However, I do hope that LP can release an official fixed update so people don't have to search the whole web so that their computers won't get bricked.


----------



## 0RF30

DetoNatioNFocusFizz said:


> ... I do hope that LP can release an official fixed update so people don't have to search the whole web so that their computers won't get bricked.


 You and me both


----------



## dgjl (May 10, 2021)

abitdeef said:


> Interesting, I can't think of one balanced out except the lotoo paw 6000 that didn't noticeably sound better than the 3.5 out. I always use balanced and just adjust the volume down. And I use iems exclusively, I can't tolerate headphones anymore.
> 
> With the balanced circuit you get better crosstalk rejection besides (usually) more power. More power = better dynamics and less crosstalk = better stereo seperation. And usually less noise.


I was surprised. I did a series of A/B tests against my Dragonfly Cobalt using my W60s and with 4.4 balanced the DFC won every time and I was becoming increasingly sceptical about the W2 hype. Then, on a whim, I changed to the W2's 3.5 output repeating the tests and, so far, the W2 just (only just) seems to best the DFC in most categories - DFC may be just a touch more dynamic for tracks that really need energy. Haven't finished testing yet, though it appears that my IEMs don't favour balanced...


----------



## snapandslide

DetoNatioNFocusFizz said:


> Did the fix work out for you? I've been getting BSODs so often it's driving me nuts. Had BSOD with driver, uninstalled, and still got BSOD with Comtrue. Also on the same Driver version. It's definitely W2, since I don't get BSOD again if I unplug the device. Hope Luxury Precision can release a fix soon, it would otherwise be an awesome purchase if not for this fatal issue I've been having.


I've not tried it - so far no further crashes, though I've not been heavily listening via my laptop - will let you know over the coming days....


----------



## abitdeef

dgjl said:


> I was surprised. I did a series of A/B tests against my Dragonfly Cobalt using my W60s and with 4.4 balanced the DFC won every time and I was becoming increasingly sceptical about the W2 hype. Then, on a whim, I changed to the W2's 3.5 output repeating the tests and, so far, the W2 just (only just) seems to best the DFC in most categories - DFC may be just a touch more dynamic for tracks that really need energy. Haven't finished testing yet, though it appears that my IEMs don't favour balanced...



That is strange, but maybe it's and impedance thing? I would assume most are using the balanced out. I tried the cobalt and thought the Sparrow was better through balanced. All my gears balanced so if the balanced isn't wonderful it will be on the classifieds fast 
Of course different iems and everyone hears things differently, so I guess I'll see.


----------



## dgjl

abitdeef said:


> That is strange, but maybe it's and impedance thing? I would assume most are using the balanced out. I tried the cobalt and thought the Sparrow was better through balanced. All my gears balanced so if the balanced isn't wonderful it will be on the classifieds fast
> Of course different iems and everyone hears things differently, so I guess I'll see.


Indeed. I thought the same as you right until I tested it. Chalk up one more to empiricism.


----------



## milkdudd (May 10, 2021)

dgjl said:


> Indeed. I thought the same as you right until I tested it. Chalk up one more to empiricism.


The day is young and I already learned a new word. Empiricism. I confess that I did have to look it up. I'll be using this word a lot from now on. Let everyone else look it up then


----------



## abitdeef

dgjl said:


> Indeed. I thought the same as you right until I tested it. Chalk up one more to empiricism.



Yes, and your ears and opinion are really the most important to oneself. I know devices that measure badly but sound great to me. I do know certain iems/cans have better synergy with certain dac/amp set ups. 

I'm going to be critical of this dongle just like I was with the cobalt. I personally thought the cobalt was overpriced for the performance. And this things 300 bucks too so it better sound great. 
Dongles are hot right now and there's lots of competition, which is good for us 😀


----------



## abitdeef

milkdudd said:


> The day is young and I already learned a new word. Empiricism. I confess that I did have to look it up. I'll be using this word a lot from now on. Let everyone else look it up then



Me too, ha ha, but I agree with the concept. It 'fits' good with music and audio. Definitely a senses thing and very subjective.


----------



## milkdudd

abitdeef said:


> Me too, ha ha, but I agree with the concept. It 'fits' good with music and audio. Definitely a senses thing and very subjective.


A good example is one's sense of fashion. I happen to think that platform shoes and bell bottoms look cool. And of course mullets and Granny glasses


----------



## abitdeef

milkdudd said:


> A good example is one's sense of fashion. I happen to think that platform shoes and bell bottoms look cool. And of course mullets and Granny glasses



Being old enough to be a teen in the 70's I agree with you.


----------



## FooFighter

Hey chaps 
after a short break (was selling W2 in favor of M8 TOTL DAP) I am back to the szene as W2 is still staying the tiniest TOTL dongle plus planning to use it even with TOTL IEM setups for its different mid forward sound signature...


----------



## bluestorm1992

FooFighter said:


> Hey chaps
> after a short break (was selling W2 in favor of M8 TOTL DAP) I am back to the szene as W2 is still staying the tiniest TOTL dongle plus planning to use it even with TOTL IEM setups for its different mid forward sound signature...


Saw the Traillii in your signature. Congrats!

Yes I do find W2 very handy, especially when using with PC. To me, it has a different use case from a DAP.


----------



## FooFighter (May 10, 2021)

bluestorm1992 said:


> Saw the Traillii in your signature. Congrats!
> 
> Yes I do find W2 very handy, especially when using with PC. To me, it has a different use case from a DAP.


It certainly does and as TOTL DAPs tend to be cumbersome it's nice to have this option just paired with your mobile phone without sacrificing much.
But despite that I want to stress again that W2 can yet mean even a TOTL standalone solution which some are yet using.
I am personally looking forward to attaching it to M8 as a digital source whenever I prefer its more mid forward reference signature which I remember to be great e.g with RnB and EDM, could actually prefer W2 over M8 for some mixes paired to MEST MKII.
My new TOTL IEMs will be quite a new experience.
Definitely need to sell some gear for refund now like my DX 220 Max and Audeze LCD-2, Andro Golds.
I found W2 btw to be close to DX Max regarding its signature of course not on the same level but enough to satisfy my lust for that mid forward tuning...


----------



## bluestorm1992

FooFighter said:


> It certainly does and as TOTL DAPs tend to be cumbersome it's nice to have this option just paired with your mobile phone without sacrificing much.
> But despite that I want to stress again that W2 can yet mean even a TOTL standalone solution which some are yet using.
> I am personally looking forward to attaching it to M8 as a digital source whenever I prefer its more mid forward reference signature which I remember to be great e.g with RnB and EDM, could actually prefer W2 over M8 for some mixes paired to MEST MKII.
> My new TOTL IEMs will be quite a new experience.
> ...


Yeah definitely good to downsize the stuff. I try to manage the size of my gear stock to be 1-2 items in each category: DAPs, IEMs, headphones, and so on. This helps me to keep things organized.

Of course, ATM I am having way too many IEMs in stock. Also in the process of selling out some.


----------



## 51days

The W2 arrived this morning. The xDuoo X 10T II as a digital transport with parametric EQ and the W2 as a dac/amp represents a small combo full of features and musicality. Great sound and huge battery life for less than USD 600.-.


----------



## feverfive

51days said:


> The W2 arrived this morning. The xDuoo X 10T II as a digital transport with parametric EQ and the W2 as a dac/amp represents a small combo full of features and musicality. Great sound and huge battery life for less than USD 600.-.


O.K., this has my attention, and it's a combo the efficacy of which I've been wondering about for weeks.  Glad to see this working so well out in the wild, and now I'll strongly consider this as a second-set-up option going forward.  Thanks for sharing.


----------



## musicday

Beautiful pairing right there. I was thinking about that digital transport myself.
Enjoy it and congratulations.


----------



## milkdudd (May 10, 2021)

musicday said:


> Beautiful pairing right there. I was thinking about that digital transport myself.
> Enjoy it and congratulations.


In the same boat myself. Thinking my next purchase will be a dap and get away from using the phone as a source. Was mostly looking at daps between 600 to 1200 dollars. But now I'm thinking like you guys, if it's nothing more than a transport all I really need is a good interface and I suppose a low jitter USB output. My amp is already almost twice the size of a Earmen Tramp so adding a sparrow or W-2 if (I get one) doesn't really add much bulk. I guess the only advantage of a high-end dap would be having the choice of using the external dac and amp or not using them as my mood or situation dictated. I'm thinking what is really important is to be able to use my Android device as a remote control so I can leave everything else in a belt pack. Only time I need to reach into that would be volume control of the amp but no choice there. Actually even that I could set everything to my ideal listening volume and just remotely turn it down if I wanted to talk to somebody or something. It looks like this xDuoo supports the HiBy app which would give me the remote control functions from the phone correct? Now that I'm thinking transport rather than high-end dap any other suggestions as to what some good ones are?


----------



## alexlevn0791

Can't seem to find the supported bitrates anywhere on W1 and W2? Do these play DSD?


----------



## FooFighter (May 10, 2021)

alexlevn0791 said:


> Can't seem to find the supported bitrates anywhere on W1 and W2? Do these play DSD?


Check earlier posts, that's the last one I found after last  fw update which should tell some details 
https://www.head-fi.org/threads/lux...le-update-info-on-post-1.949448/post-16245305

Am not using DSD myself though but as far as I remember I had tested demo tracks up to DSD128...

Edit: just recognized that you ve asked about bitrates.
W2 and I assume W1 too go up to 32/368.


----------



## evolvingnoob

Has anyone tried the W2 with very sensitive IEMs on 4.4mm balanced?
I use a Westone W80 (balanced for my ZX507) and the Paw S1 had trouble getting power on 4.4mm with low volumes, and I had to use a 3.5mm adapter all the time.
Would like to know if the W2 can handle without a problem.


----------



## dgjl (May 11, 2021)

evolvingnoob said:


> Has anyone tried the W2 with very sensitive IEMs on 4.4mm balanced?
> I use a Westone W80 (balanced for my ZX507) and the Paw S1 had trouble getting power on 4.4mm with low volumes, and I had to use a 3.5mm adapter all the time.
> Would like to know if the W2 can handle without a problem.


As posted above, I use W60s and find the 3.5 output is better than the 4.4 in terms of SQ.


----------



## FooFighter

evolvingnoob said:


> Has anyone tried the W2 with very sensitive IEMs on 4.4mm balanced?
> I use a Westone W80 (balanced for my ZX507) and the Paw S1 had trouble getting power on 4.4mm with low volumes, and I had to use a 3.5mm adapter all the time.
> Would like to know if the W2 can handle without a problem.


Can only speak for 4 Ohms Andromeda Gold.
No hissing, running on Low Gain balanced.
But it also run well with S1, now just more revealing and more details


----------



## Gus141 (May 11, 2021)

I’m surprised I haven’t seen more talk about the Tone 01 “gentle” and Tone 02 “refine” settings. When I read people saying W2 is more warm than some DAC, and then read three posts later W2 is more crisp and resolving of details, I think I’m actually seeing how some are using the default filter and tone setup and others are selecting their preferred filter setup and trying out the tone settings.

I asked Prof. Wolf in the ASR forum thread, where he measured the w1/w2, to divulge a little more info on the Tone 01 and 02 settings. He just said they were some minor psychoacoustic algorithms based on some of his research, but that they didn’t mess with the stellar measurements in any noticeable way. He described the Tone algorithms as:  “Tune01/02 is an algorithm that I gave to Luxury & Precision for free... It does not change the frequency response, distortion, noise... There is almost no change even in the multitone measurement” … “It comes from part of my own (not rigorous) psychoacoustic research... trying to change the "hardness" or "looseness" of the sound.”

So what does everyone prefer, and why, and with what IEMs headphones?

My settings are:,
IER-Z1R => Gain: HIGH; FLT: Fast; TUNE: 02
MDR-1A => Gain: LOW; FLT: Fast; TUNE: 02
MDR-Z1R => Gain: HIGH; FLT: LL Fast; TUNE: 01

Looking forward to others sharing their settings.

P.S. My music tastes are EDM, Pop, Classic Rock, Rock/Alternative, Hip Hop, New Age, Jazz, Classical. So my settings are based on the kit I use and the music I like.

Cheers,
Gus


----------



## DetoNatioNFocusFizz

From my quick a/b tune 1 definitely had a stronger emphasis on the bass, while in tune 2 the instruments were more discernable. Personally I use low gain for all my equipment since it's easier to switch between headphones and IEMs.


----------



## Dionietzscheus (May 12, 2021)

Just arrived! Nice!!!


----------



## snapandslide

Gus141 said:


> I’m surprised I haven’t seen more talk about the Tone 01 “gentle” and Tone 02 “refine” settings. When I read people saying W2 is more warm than some DAC, and then read three posts later W2 is more crisp and resolving of details, I think I’m actually seeing how some are using the default filter and tone setup and others are selecting their preferred filter setup and trying out the tone settings.
> 
> I asked Prof. Wolf in the ASR forum thread, where he measured the w1/w2, to divulge a little more info on the Tone 01 and 02 settings. He just said they were some minor psychoacoustic algorithms based on some of his research, but that they didn’t mess with the stellar measurements in any noticeable way. He described the Tone algorithms as:  “Tune01/02 is an algorithm that I gave to Luxury & Precision for free... It does not change the frequency response, distortion, noise... There is almost no change even in the multitone measurement” … “It comes from part of my own (not rigorous) psychoacoustic research... trying to change the "hardness" or "looseness" of the sound.”
> 
> ...


I'm using the same settings  for my IER-Z1R. Very small changes between each setting. Heard much difference with the FLT?


----------



## Xinlisupreme

Did anyone try W2 connected to (USB-c) M6 pro or M8?


----------



## Gus141 (May 12, 2021)

snapandslide said:


> I'm using the same settings  for my IER-Z1R. Very small changes between each setting. Heard much difference with the FLT?


For the Filter settings (FLT) I do hear some subtle differences between the linear phase filters and the minimum-delay/low-latency (LL) filters. Also, I‘ve never been a fan of Slow filters since they usually have too much high-frequency attenuation prior to Nyquist frequency; whether I can hear that or not is overridden by my expectation bias  but I stick to Fast filters for this reason (AKM uses the words Sharp and Short-Delay Sharp, instead of Fast / LL Fast to describe the same filters).

So I stick to linear-phase fast and minimum-delay fast filters, which on this DAC are Fast and LL Fast, respectively. I don’t always hear filter differences (my Oppo 205 has the standard ESS 9038pro filter settings and I can’t hear any differences in blind testing) but with the W2, and the CS43198 chips in general, I do hear a difference with bass-heavy kit, like my Sony IEMs/headphones. So without trying, and probably failing, to describe exactly what differences I hear, all I can really say is I chose those settings in my prior post after some non-rigorous blind testing with the help of a friend.


----------



## ClieOS

L&P is beta testing next firmware. It will also come in IE800s and SE846 flavors.


----------



## musicday

ClieOS said:


> L&P is beta testing next firmware. It will also come in IE800s and SE846 flavors.


They need to prepare for the IE900 as the IE800s is old now  .
Thanks for letting us know. Do you know what other features the new update brings?


----------



## milkdudd

ClieOS said:


> L&P is beta testing next firmware. It will also come in IE800s and SE846 flavors.


With the popularity of the Dunu Zen, I hope they show a little love in that direction if they haven't already


----------



## snapandslide

Gus141 said:


> For the Filter settings (FLT) I do hear some subtle differences between the linear phase filters and the minimum-delay/low-latency (LL) filters. Also, I‘ve never been a fan of Slow filters since they usually have too much high-frequency attenuation prior to Nyquist frequency; whether I can hear that or not is overridden by my expectation bias  but I stick to Fast filters for this reason (AKM uses the words Sharp and Short-Delay Sharp, instead of Fast / LL Fast to describe the same filters).
> 
> So I stick to linear-phase fast and minimum-delay fast filters, which on this DAC are Fast and LL Fast, respectively. I don’t always hear filter differences (my Oppo 205 has the standard ESS 9038pro filter settings and I can’t hear any differences in blind testing) but with the W2, and the CS43198 chips in general, I do hear a difference with bass-heavy kit, like my Sony IEMs/headphones. So without trying, and probably failing, to describe exactly what differences I hear, all I can really say is I chose those settings in my prior post after some non-rigorous blind testing with the help of a friend.


Ok that makes a lot of sense - and why I also shy away from slow filters and at least with the Z1R we're kinda hearing the same thing!


ClieOS said:


> L&P is beta testing next firmware. It will also come in IE800s and SE846 flavors.


We _really _need one for the Z1R


----------



## ClieOS

musicday said:


> They need to prepare for the IE900 as the IE800s is old now  .
> Thanks for letting us know. Do you know what other features the new update brings?


They said it will also be with a 'new driver', which I assumed is USB driver for Windows.


----------



## musicday

The new case I've got for the W2 and the right cable to connect to the laptop makes this a must have device for me. Incredible sound even when connected to Netflix.
Thank you L&P, best purchase of the year.


----------



## LastFantasy

I'm asking W2 users. Which setting do you listen to, low gain or high gain?


----------



## FooFighter

LastFantasy said:


> I'm asking W2 users. Which setting do you listen to, low gain or high gain?


there is no gegeral answer here as it strongly depends on your IEM 
My 4 Ohm Andro will explode in your ears if you try to listen on High Gain.
A 20 Ohms IEM will rather need High Gain setting.
What I will try next week once new W2 is with me if there's a noticeable difference in headroom and engagement between the settings as there is with some DAPs like my M8 
Haven't tested that before


----------



## FooFighter

Regarding IEM filters I am wondering if there's some L&P road map?
Once I had my first W2 I thought L&P will rather address IEMs which are quite common like Xelento and SE846 and now it seems I was right.
Am somehow afraid that my IEM collection is getting too expensive meanwhile to be used by a larger audience thus no filter for it to come.
But I was so far also happy with the standard setting using MEST MKII and my Andro Golds.


----------



## Ufanco

Just update to iPhone 12 mini from iPhone 6. Been using the iPhone 6 with filo E11 and phonak 232. 
Decided to go with the w2 with the mini.
Just wonder what what music player would be best for this setup?


----------



## FooFighter (May 12, 2021)

Ufanco said:


> Just update to iPhone 12 mini from iPhone 6. Been using the iPhone 6 with filo E11 and phonak 232.
> Decided to go with the w2 with the mini.
> Just wonder what what music player would be best for this setup?


Several points
- IPhone won't scale as well as Android sadly with W2 as the voltage W2 is consuming cannot be provided, it's still working though, just not beyond ca 80 volume and then begin to distort 
As there is lower voltage I am wondering if there's also less dynamics, at least I could recognize strong differences between Mac and IPhone before...
- program will depend on your use case:?streaming or local music library 
E.g local library : Neutron 
Streaming: Tidal (Bitperfect on IPhone which is good), Amazon Music HD, etc...


----------



## twister6

ClieOS said:


> L&P is beta testing next firmware. It will also come in IE800s and SE846 flavors.



Tbh, I don't see any added value in these iem specific presets. Someone adjusts eq to their liking and provides it as a preset. Just like Traillii preset on P6pro, it was cool to have it, but changed the sound to someone else's liking which I found to degrade the sound. Wish they would come up with a way to add custom user presets, maybe even a txt based file where you can edit frequency and gain values. That would be cool!


----------



## Ufanco

Thanks for the quick response. Driving the phonak would I even want to listen beyond 80 volume?
I have still have good hearing and not sure if above 80 volume would make for a pleasant experance?
Going download the app you suggested thanks again for the advice


----------



## FooFighter

Ufanco said:


> Thanks for the quick response. Driving the phonak would I even want to listen beyond 80 volume?
> I have still have good hearing and not sure if above 80 volume would make for a pleasant experance?
> Going download the app you suggested thanks again for the advice


47 Ohms, that's pretty much.
If trying with W2 I would definitely run that balanced, do you have such a cable?
More knowledgeable people should jump in but I find 47 Ohms quite at the border on IPhone?


----------



## musicday

This thread is on 🔥, if you don't sign in daily you get left behind.


----------



## JelStIy

FooFighter said:


> 47 Ohms, that's pretty much.
> If trying with W2 I would definitely run that balanced, do you have such a cable?
> More knowledgeable people should jump in but I find 47 Ohms quite at the border on IPhone?



I think you’ll be fine with a 50 Ohm headphone on an iPhone. I can run all of my headphones fine with an iPhone and the W2 and up to 100 volume. It’s the low impedance ones that have a problem as they draw too much current.


----------



## Ufanco

FooFighter said:


> 47 Ohms, that's pretty much.
> If trying with W2 I would definitely run that balanced, do you have such a cable?
> More knowledgeable people should jump in but I find 47 Ohms quite at the border on IPhone?


Right now using the original phonak cord .  Getting replacement cable from


FooFighter said:


> 47 Ohms, that's pretty much.
> If trying with W2 I would definitely run that balanced, do you have such a cable?
> More knowledgeable people should jump in but I find 47 Ohms quite at the border on IPhone


----------



## FooFighter

JelStIy said:


> I think you’ll be fine with a 50 Ohm headphone on an iPhone. I can run all of my headphones fine with an iPhone and the W2 and up to 100 volume. It’s the low impedance ones that have a problem as they draw too much current.


I confirm, no issues with my 27 Ohm Full Size Denons.
So nevermind my comments though I d still recommend using Android even though I will also use W2 as a heavy IPhone user on the IPhone from time to time for the sake of convenience


----------



## Ufanco

Currently using stock cable. I did send one to  https://vesperaudio.com/
I’ll see if they can make a balanced cable for me,


----------



## Xinlisupreme

FooFighter said:


> Several points
> - IPhone won't scale as well as Android sadly with W2 as the voltage W2 is consuming cannot be provided, it's still working though, just not beyond ca 80 volume and then begin to distort
> As there is lower voltage I am wondering if there's also less dynamics, at least I could recognize strong differences between Mac and IPhone before...
> - program will depend on your use case:?streaming or local music library
> ...


I’d use W2 with my iPhone 12 Pro Max with my IEMs, could I have problems?


----------



## snapandslide

Xinlisupreme said:


> I’d use W2 with my iPhone 12 Pro Max with my IEMs, could I have problems?


With the iphone volume set to max, and using High gain with both my Z1R and Odin, I barely hit 30 with the former and 20 with the latter. You should be fine.


----------



## FooFighter

Xinlisupreme said:


> I’d use W2 with my iPhone 12 Pro Max with my IEMs, could I have problems?


Honestly I was running my 4 Ohms Andromeda Golds balanced on Low Gain and never turned louder than like 35 and therefore you should never hit the difficult region of around 80 anyway


----------



## becauseim

JelStIy said:


> I can run all of my headphones fine with an iPhone and the W2 and up to 100 volume. It’s the low impedance ones that have a problem as they draw too much current.


Can you run 100% volume with a 20Ohm IEM on an iPhone?


----------



## Xinlisupreme

@snapandslide thank you very much!
I ordered it😅


----------



## tawmizzzz

Xinlisupreme said:


> I’d use W2 with my iPhone 12 Pro Max with my IEMs, could I have problems?


Yeah you should be fine. Similar to @snapandslide, I use high gain on my iPhone 12 Pro and dabble between 35-40 on the W2 volume. May vary a bit for hungrier IEMs but can't imagine it being an issue.


----------



## Xinlisupreme

FooFighter said:


> Honestly I was running my 4 Ohms Andromeda Golds balanced on Low Gain and never turned louder than like 35 and therefore you should never hit the difficult region of around 80 anyway


Thank u very much!
I’ll wait it maybe for Monday


----------



## FooFighter

tawmizzzz said:


> Yeah you should be fine. Similar to @snapandslide, I use high gain on my iPhone 12 Pro and dabble between 35-40 on the W2 volume. May vary a bit for hungrier IEMs but can't imagine it being an issue.


Hi
As you re here yet, can you do a quick test if W2 is recognized as DAC with M8 as digital source?
Thx!


----------



## tawmizzzz

FooFighter said:


> Hi
> As you re here yet, can you do a quick test if W2 is recognized as DAC with M8 as digital source?
> Thx!


Heh, you're gonna have to PM how to do that. Strictly been using W2 as a dongle to smartphone only.


----------



## Xinlisupreme

FooFighter said:


> Hi
> As you re here yet, can you do a quick test if W2 is recognized as DAC with M8 as digital source?
> Thx!


Sure!😉💪🏻


----------



## eloelo

Got a W2 incoming. Hopefully it's as good as hyped, and I won't be shy with criticisms. I have a DX160 and Paw S1 to compare with. Wasn't too pleased with how S1 sounds, in addition to its EMI issues.


----------



## JelStIy

becauseim said:


> Can you run 100% volume with a 20Ohm IEM on an iPhone?



My lowest impedance headphones are the 35 Ohm Focal Celestee, which I can run to 100% (but that would be way too loud for normal listening). So I am afraid I don’t have a definitive answer for you, although I suspect 20 Ohm is not low enough to cause problems. And also you’d blow your ears out at that volume


----------



## abitdeef (May 12, 2021)

Got mine today and I can easily (for me) say it's better than S1 and Sparrow. To me it outclasses the S1 on pretty much everything (no eq) and sounds more precise and less digital more organic/natural than Sparrow. In fact it's better than most daps I've tried in pure sound quality. It's not going to drive full size headphones as well as a powerful dap but, I'm a iem guy anyways because I can't tolerate headphones on my ears.

Sound impressions- very full sounding a touch of analog but very precise and detailed. Very natural sounding tonality. A nice 3d ish stage presentation with excellent imaging. Mids are really lush and defined but nothing is lacking. I'm really impressed. It's a very high end sounding device.
Warmish neutral maybe. Hard to accurately describe and you probably have different iems than I do. But I'm loving what I hear.

The settings are just the same as out of the box. High gain, tone 2, fast roll off volume around 59. I've used ie800, hiby beans, akt8ieii, and meze classics 99. All sound great, so far with every genre. Tia's will be back soon to try, and I've got rose mini pro 3's coming- I like small iems. Oh, btw it even worked great with tiny fiio m5 ha ha  of course I'm sure it will kill battery on that tiny thing fast.







Also build quality is excellent and even the included cable fits tight!


----------



## Alan Billington

abitdeef said:


> Got mine today and I can easily say it's better than S1 and Sparrow. In fact it's better than most daps I've tried in pure sound quality.


Oh no! {lights touch paper and runs}! I think there must be about 4 Sparrow owners on here who were kinda hoping you wouldn’t say that. Watching this eagerly. Thanks for early heads up 👍


----------



## abitdeef (May 12, 2021)

Alan Billington said:


> Oh no! {lights touch paper and runs}! I think there must be about 4 Sparrow owners on here who were kinda hoping you wouldn’t say that. Watching this eagerly. Thanks for early heads up 👍


Well of course that's my opinion, ymmv and the Sparrow might have more power, but I like the sound sig of the w2 (tax form ha ha) more. In a weird way it kind of reminds me of the hybrid tube setting on the cayin n3 pro, but with more detail and not with the tube staging. Which is a very good thing.
Please note this was using balanced - which is all I use and from memory, but I remember the Sparrow well, it sounds amazing also.
No emi interference from my pixel 5 either. I think I've got the latest firmware installed because I have a xelento setting. 

Look forward to other impressions.


----------



## Ufanco (May 12, 2021)

Getting excited about the W2. I bought it from musicteck with the Amazon pay option I should hopefully get  back 5% back on Amazon prime card.
Andrew at musicteck really went outa his way to help me with purchase.
I had originally bought a lotoo paw s1 from Amazon for the mini but after some thought and reading the two threads on decided to return it. Guess this will give me the chance to try both.


----------



## abitdeef

I should say one other thing, then I'll stop rambling  to me it's all about amp stage and implementation of components rather than dacs used. The W2 uses the same dacs as my hiby r5s but they sound nothing alike. Not even in tonality.


----------



## abitdeef (May 12, 2021)

Ufanco said:


> Getting excited about the W2. I bought it from musicteck with the Amazon pay option I should hopefully get  back 5% back on Amazon prime card.
> Andrew at musicteck really went outa his way to help me with purchase.
> I had originally bought a lotoo paw s1 from Amazon for the mini but after some thought and reading the two threads on decided to return it. Guess this will give me the chance to try both.



I agree Andrew is the man, he's always on top of things and ships super fast. What more can you say?


----------



## DetoNatioNFocusFizz

LastFantasy said:


> I'm asking W2 users. Which setting do you listen to, low gain or high gain?


Rule of thumb is to always go low gain unless you need the volume to go above 80~90. That's when distortion kicks in, then choose high gain.


----------



## Verificateur

DetoNatioNFocusFizz said:


> Rule of thumb is to always go low gain unless you need the volume to go above 80~90. That's when distortion kicks in, then choose high gain.


Apparently (I heard) it’s not just about volume, and that gain also affects the dynamics of the sound. 
Would be interested to hear what you guys think.


----------



## DetoNatioNFocusFizz

Verificateur said:


> Apparently (I heard) it’s not just about volume, and that gain also affects the dynamics of the sound.
> Would be interested to hear what you guys think.


Besides distortion, higher gain also introduces higher impedance, so it may change the FR of certain headphones.
See here for Amir from ASR's take: https://www.audiosciencereview.com/...phone-amp-gains-low-or-high.5495/#post-122240
Gain is basically a volume multiplier. If you think that louder=more dynamics, then sure go for higher gain.


----------



## FooFighter

DetoNatioNFocusFizz said:


> Besides distortion, higher gain also introduces higher impedance, so it may change the FR of certain headphones.
> See here for Amir from ASR's take: https://www.audiosciencereview.com/...phone-amp-gains-low-or-high.5495/#post-122240
> Gain is basically a volume multiplier. If you think that louder=more dynamics, then sure go for higher gain.


That's not true for all implementations.
I can certainly hear a difference volume matched on M8 but of course my impression could be biased


----------



## DetoNatioNFocusFizz

FooFighter said:


> That's not true for all implementations.
> I can certainly hear a difference volume matched on M8 but of course my impression could be biased


That doesn’t conflict with my point that the difference is due to the changed output impedance and distortion.


----------



## Dionietzscheus

abitdeef said:


> Got mine today and I can easily (for me) say it's better than S1 and Sparrow. To me it outclasses the S1 on pretty much everything (no eq) and sounds more precise and less digital more organic/natural than Sparrow. In fact it's better than most daps I've tried in pure sound quality. It's not going to drive full size headphones as well as a powerful dap but, I'm a iem guy anyways because I can't tolerate headphones on my ears.
> 
> Sound impressions- very full sounding a touch of analog but very precise and detailed. Very natural sounding tonality. A nice 3d ish stage presentation with excellent imaging. Mids are really lush and defined but nothing is lacking. I'm really impressed. It's a very high end sounding device.
> Warmish neutral maybe. Hard to accurately describe and you probably have different iems than I do. But I'm loving what I hear.
> ...


I have the DX160, Sparrow and S1 and I agree with most of what you said about W2 sound signature/quality. I have just received W2 and hope to do  more extensive listening. First impressions are...impressive!


----------



## soundblast75

The $600 high end sound😊🎶🔊💵


----------



## vanez1985

soundblast75 said:


> The $600 high end sound😊🎶🔊💵


Did you have a chance to compare 3DT on W2 and S1? I also bought 3DT recently and like its pairing with S1, quite interested into how the sound signature changes with W2


----------



## soundblast75

vanez1985 said:


> Did you have a chance to compare 3DT on W2 and S1? I also bought 3DT recently and like its pairing with S1, quite interested into how the sound signature changes with W2


Will do, thanks👍👍🍻


----------



## 51days (May 13, 2021)

soundblast75 said:


> The $600 high end sound😊🎶🔊💵


Interesting to see more and more ddHifi TC05 USB-C cables connected to the W2. Very good cable indeed.


----------



## CFAX2

W2 incoming, know it's been touched upon earlier in these 164 pages, but does anyone have a breakdown of the difference, if any, between the 3.5mm vs 4.4mm output when it comes to SQ? I don't own any 4.4mm cables for my IEMs and I'm hoping 3.5mm sounds just as good as 4.4mm in cases where you don't need the extra power, like with a pair of andromeda.


----------



## 51days (May 13, 2021)

CFAX2 said:


> W2 incoming, know it's been touched upon earlier in these 164 pages, but does anyone have a breakdown of the difference, if any, between the 3.5mm vs 4.4mm output when it comes to SQ? I don't own any 4.4mm cables for my IEMs and I'm hoping 3.5mm sounds just as good as 4.4mm in cases where you don't need the extra power, like with a pair of andromeda.


I have tested both outputs. With the Dunu ZEN, I like the 4.4mm HO a bit better, more slam and pleasure   overall. With 3BA sensitive IEMs, the 3.5mm is the best option, as the extra power from the 4.4mm is not mandatory and the analog/warmish sound from the W2 (tune 2, Slow filter) does wonder with reference sounding earphones. I use both outputs and in both cases I am rewarded with fantastic sound. No need to buy 4.4mm cable to get satisfaction from your IEMs out of the W2 I would say.


----------



## CFAX2 (May 13, 2021)

> I have tested both outputs. With the Dunu ZEN, I like the 4.4mm HO a bit better, more slam and pleasure overall. With 3BA sensitive IEMs, the 3.5mm is the best option, as the extra power from the 4.4mm is not mandatory and the analog/warmish sound from the W2 (tune 2, Slow filter) does wonder with reference sounding earphones. I use both outputs and in both cases I am rewarded with fantastic sound. No need to buy 4.4mm cable to get satisfaction from your IEMs out of the W2 I would say.



Thank you, that's exactly what I was hoping.


----------



## dgjl

CFAX2 said:


> Thank you, that's exactly what I was hoping.


Agreed. The 3.5 is superb and a better match for my W60s.


----------



## Ufanco (May 13, 2021)

Jumped on to give my early impression on the W2 and iphone mini. Since I didn't Have a cable for the lotoo paw S1 going briefly touch on my thoughts about the S1 on this post.
In all fairness I spent time listen to both and going give my personally thoughts on them. Please note this is coming from average consumer and someone upgrading from iphone 6 and fiio E11 amp.

First off I tried the lotoo paw S1 and listened to music I enjoyed enjoyed since the70`s. First up was pink Foyld wish you were here. One of my favorite albums and have listened to it 100's of times.

Was really inpressed by the S1 and heard details I only have heard from my home system. Was really surprised to hear such great sound out of the phone pfe232. In all honesty I would have been happy with this little guy. If it wasn't for lotoo cheaping out and not including a iphone cable I wouldn't have been back to to this site in search of additional info.

Ok enough rambling I'll get to the W2 now. After listen to S1 I fired up the W2 with same music I just heard. Let's just say it  didn't take me long to decide. Too my ears I enjoyed the the W2 much more. Once I added in the HID key function it was no contest. Personally the more I thought about it would have drove me nuts not to be able change volume by the Apple watch.

I know part of it is my fault I shoulda have researched more. After spending the money on iphone 12 was trying save a couple bucks. Amazon had both unit and was it was 329 for the W2 vs 169 for S1. The S1 was bundled with a ferquently both together S1 and cable. You think if there sold together they work together.

Hopefully this post saves another iphone user some disappointment. Buying the W2 from musicteck in the end left me much happier.

It much closer btw them with a android device value wise. On iphone it came down to S1 plus the lighting cable that I ended up paying $220 vs the $299 i spent at musicteck. Toss in ability to control volume and better sound I'm happier I went with the W2. Good thing amazon offers free returns.


----------



## quimbo

Like all my purchases in the past year i did not 'need' this.  I check new posts every once in a while to see if any new topics interest me.  I saw this thread sunday, read a few posts, quick research and ordered the w2 right away.

Mind you, like many of you, i have an over abundance of devices and choices already including:

Btr 3 - backup yard work device
Btr 5 - yard work device, samsung s10, flac, sony mdr-7506

At work magni modi with 3 choices of input
Usb from above phone
Cowan plenue mark ii
Fiio x7.

The plenue is also my fall asleep device with Dunu dk-4001


So, i really did not need this.  Arrived today, plugged into phone, swap dunu input to 4.4 and wow.    Grateful Dead 5//22/77 SBD, Help on the way and right away can hear this is as good as, if not better than the Cowan.

Probably will just leave cowan at work like the x7 and this will be the new goto for portable listening.

Will check later if these can acceptably drive the Aeon 2 Closed and this will be my end game, right?  

I ordered the new iemagni yesterday to replace the work magni (and a bifrost 2 3 weeks ago to replace the home bifrost)


----------



## ClieOS

quimbo said:


> So, i really did not need this....



No worry, that's basically applied to most audio thingy HFers own.


----------



## milkdudd

ClieOS said:


> No worry, that's basically applied to most audio thingy HFers own.


Actually if you want to take it to the extreme, the only thing any of us really NEED audio wise is a hearing aid. And I hope none of us ever do


----------



## musicday

Looking forward to the new firmware update for the mighty W2.


----------



## Dionietzscheus (May 15, 2021)

I have been listening to the W2 for 4/5 days now and my two cents regarding its sound quality/ signature: it's very, very close to that of the iBasso DX 160. I own the 160 and the W2 has the exact same Cirrus Logic 43198 *2 dac chip implementation. The sound in both devices can best be described as warmish neutral, and both complement somewhat brighter iems such as the FD5, which I paired with. Note that I was using the 4.4 balanced output on W2 & 160, + FiiO stock cable. IMO, if the W2 sq ($299) is (almost) at par with the 160 ($399), it's not a bad thing at all! Sq from the  W2 3.5 mm/ SE output is surprisingly good, though not as refined or nuanced as in the 4.4mm, which is more powerful.
*W2 vs. Lotoo PAW S1* ($165): The W2 delivers a more enjoyable and immersive aural experience in almost all meaningful parameters. It should, given the price divide. That being said, the S1 is undeniably fantastic and it has one ace up its sleeve (if it matters to you) - it does MQA, which the W2 doesn't.
*W2 vs. Sparrow* ($199): Ah, the Sparrow. It rocks the flagship ESS Sabre 9281 Pro dac chip. Myfavourite portable dac amp so far and let me tell you, the sound from the balanced output from this diminutive birdy will put much higher priced gear to shame. Its single ended output is okayish, nothing earth-shattering. How is its 2.5 mm output compared with the W2 balanced? To my ears, Sparrow has more energy and refinement with better dynamics and treble extension. More textured bass. It has no display, though, no volume control and no pre-sets either compared to W2 & S1. It does MQA.

Pick your poison!


----------



## Nathanial

Dionietzscheus said:


> I have been listening to the W2 for 4/5 days now and my two cents regarding its sound quality/ signature: it's very, very close to that of the iBasso DX 160. I own the 160 and the W2 has the exact same Cirrus Logic 43198 *2 dac chip implementation. The sound in both devices can best be described as warmish neutral, and both complement somewhat brighter iems such as the FD5, which I paired with. Note that I was using the 4.4 balanced output on W2 & 160, + FiiO stock cable. IMO, if the W2 sq ($299) is (almost) at par with the 160 ($399), it's not a bad thing at all! Sq from the  W2 3.5 mm/ SE output is surprisingly good, though not as refined or nuanced as in the 4.4mm, which is more powerful.
> *W2 vs. Lotoo PAW S1* ($165): The W2 delivers a more enjoyable and immersive aural experience in almost all meaningful parameters. It should, given the price divide. That being said, the S1 is undeniably fantastic and it has one ace up its sleeve (if it matters to you) - it does MQA, which the W2 doesn't.
> *W2 vs. Sparrow* ($199): Ah, the Sparrow. It rocks the flagship ESS Sabre 9281 Pro dac chip. Myfavourite portable dac amp so far and let me tell you, the sound from the balanced output from this diminutive birdy will put much higher priced gear to shame. Its single ended output is okayish, nothing earth-shattering. How is its 2.5 mm output compared with the W2 balanced? To my ears, Sparrow has more energy and refinement with better dynamics and treble extension. More textured bass. It has no display, though, no volume control and no pre-sets either compared to W2 & S1. It does MQA.
> 
> Pick your poison!


Wow, thanks for the comparisons! This was exactly what I was waiting for to make my decision. Think i'm going to go for an Ibasso DX160 and keep my Sparrow for when I want to use a dongle.


----------



## dasadab (May 15, 2021)

Could use a little help for a new W2 owner.  I did the firmware update to the latest version.  I read the manual, but can't figure out how to get into the menu mode.  When I hold the small/mode button for 4 seconds, all that comes up is a scrollable list of equalizer presets.  What am I missing?  Thanks a lot.


----------



## dasadab (May 15, 2021)

dasadab said:


> Could use a little help for a new W2 owner.  I did the firmware update to the latest version.  I read the manual, but can't figure out how to get into the menu mode.  When I hold the small/mode button for 4 seconds, all that comes up is a scrollable list of equalizer presets.  What am I missing?  Thanks a lot.


Replying to my own question.  It looks like 2 quick clicks of the mode bottom gets you into the advanced menu once you are on the equalizer menu.


----------



## thomaspf (May 16, 2021)

thomaspf said:


> Thanks for all the suggestions. Given there is no guarantee and returns are a hassle, I give this budget option a try.


The S/PDIF cable took 13 days to get here and it works with no problems. I have not done extensive testing but it looks well build, does the job, and it comes at an attractive price.


----------



## abitdeef (May 16, 2021)

Dionietzscheus said:


> I have been listening to the W2 for 4/5 days now and my two cents regarding its sound quality/ signature: it's very, very close to that of the iBasso DX 160. I own the 160 and the W2 has the exact same Cirrus Logic 43198 *2 dac chip implementation. The sound in both devices can best be described as warmish neutral, and both complement somewhat brighter iems such as the FD5, which I paired with. Note that I was using the 4.4 balanced output on W2 & 160, + FiiO stock cable. IMO, if the W2 sq ($299) is (almost) at par with the 160 ($399), it's not a bad thing at all! Sq from the  W2 3.5 mm/ SE output is surprisingly good, though not as refined or nuanced as in the 4.4mm, which is more powerful.
> *W2 vs. Lotoo PAW S1* ($165): The W2 delivers a more enjoyable and immersive aural experience in almost all meaningful parameters. It should, given the price divide. That being said, the S1 is undeniably fantastic and it has one ace up its sleeve (if it matters to you) - it does MQA, which the W2 doesn't.
> *W2 vs. Sparrow* ($199): Ah, the Sparrow. It rocks the flagship ESS Sabre 9281 Pro dac chip. Myfavourite portable dac amp so far and let me tell you, the sound from the balanced output from this diminutive birdy will put much higher priced gear to shame. Its single ended output is okayish, nothing earth-shattering. How is its 2.5 mm output compared with the W2 balanced? To my ears, Sparrow has more energy and refinement with better dynamics and treble extension. More textured bass. It has no display, though, no volume control and no pre-sets either compared to W2 & S1. It does MQA.
> 
> Pick your poison!


Yep I remember the oomph of the Sparrow 2.5 out and like my R5s it does have more forward treble. But I like that W2 is so clean and everything is more or less neutral and well integrated into the sound spectrum.
I can't say it's lacking in any area, in fact the timbre of the treble and extension and detail is top notch. And the stage and imaging are really really good, I was listening to a 3d version of pink Floyd's Meddle and the stage was amazing and things (instruments) were highlighted yet still coherent in the mix. On San Tropez, the piano not only sounded more natural but it was way over to the left. I'm also getting no hiss on my sensitive stuff - only one and no emi noise.

Edit: sorry not San Tropez, but it was 'Seamus' that the piano was way to the left. Great album btw if you've never listened to it and you like PF it's a doozy. Listening to Echoes as I type this and it sounds fabtastic, the Hammond B3 is really standing out, so textured and lifelike.


----------



## agonynine

Dionietzscheus said:


> I have been listening to the W2 for 4/5 days now and my two cents regarding its sound quality/ signature: it's very, very close to that of the iBasso DX 160. I own the 160 and the W2 has the exact same Cirrus Logic 43198 *2 dac chip implementation. The sound in both devices can best be described as warmish neutral, and both complement somewhat brighter iems such as the FD5, which I paired with. Note that I was using the 4.4 balanced output on W2 & 160, + FiiO stock cable. IMO, if the W2 sq ($299) is (almost) at par with the 160 ($399), it's not a bad thing at all! Sq from the  W2 3.5 mm/ SE output is surprisingly good, though not as refined or nuanced as in the 4.4mm, which is more powerful.
> *W2 vs. Lotoo PAW S1* ($165): The W2 delivers a more enjoyable and immersive aural experience in almost all meaningful parameters. It should, given the price divide. That being said, the S1 is undeniably fantastic and it has one ace up its sleeve (if it matters to you) - it does MQA, which the W2 doesn't.
> *W2 vs. Sparrow* ($199): Ah, the Sparrow. It rocks the flagship ESS Sabre 9281 Pro dac chip. Myfavourite portable dac amp so far and let me tell you, the sound from the balanced output from this diminutive birdy will put much higher priced gear to shame. Its single ended output is okayish, nothing earth-shattering. How is its 2.5 mm output compared with the W2 balanced? To my ears, Sparrow has more energy and refinement with better dynamics and treble extension. More textured bass. It has no display, though, no volume control and no pre-sets either compared to W2 & S1. It does MQA.
> 
> Pick your poison!


Thanks for this great comparison, certainly food for thought. Have you ever experienced any of the reported EMI challenges with your Sparrow?


----------



## LFC_SL

First time customer with @MusicTeck. Three days from order to arrival and packed safely. Seriously impressive given the time difference and several thousand miles distance

Initial _superficial_ impressions of the W2: like the included cables and USB adapter, no hiss, similar tonality and very close sound with the more expensive Sony WM1A Walkman. The WM1A a hair better separation and piano is more natural. W2 piano notes slightly digital _in comparison_. WM1A edges the soundstage space (just). Was listening out for differences though, which is not how people actually listen in real use. Tested with Tune 2, no EQ, whatever the default filter is. Transducers in signature

Photo or it did not happen:


----------



## utdeep

W2 on the way.  I will compare it to the S1 and the regular outputs on the Hiby R6 Pro using the 4.4mm balanced ports and the Sennheiser IE800S.


----------



## Xinlisupreme (May 17, 2021)

utdeep said:


> W2 on the way.  I will compare it to the S1 and the regular outputs on the Hiby R6 Pro using the 4.4mm balanced ports and the Sennheiser IE800S.


DHL would deliver mine in some hours 🤩


----------



## snapandslide

LFC_SL said:


> First time customer with @MusicTeck. Three days from order to arrival and packed safely. Seriously impressive given the time difference and several thousand miles distance
> 
> Initial _superficial_ impressions of the W2: like the included cables and USB adapter, no hiss, similar tonality and very close sound with the more expensive Sony WM1A Walkman. The WM1A a hair better separation and piano is more natural. W2 piano notes slightly digital _in comparison_. WM1A edges the soundstage space (just). Was listening out for differences though, which is not how people actually listen in real use. Tested with Tune 2, no EQ, whatever the default filter is. Transducers in signature
> 
> Photo or it did not happen:


Totally agree with your assessment between the W2 and 1A, especially on tonality. The 1A is warmer at the moment due to me using midnight classic. I'll be trialling FEv2 this week. It is a lot closer than I would have expected and so the W2 eliminates my need (at the moment) for a streamer DAP.


----------



## snapandslide

So my cover which @musicday recommended from Ali arrived - not bad, does the job and no complaints (and 10 days to arrive, so a darn bit quicker...) - definitely feels good to have a case for it! Now need to think if I'll bother with some sort of front screen protector.....


----------



## abitdeef

Can I ask how the W2 works with an IPhone? And does hiby music work good?
I'm eyeing an IPhone 12 mini. Btw I've got that case coming also.


----------



## Xinlisupreme

abitdeef said:


> Can I ask how the W2 works with an IPhone? And does hiby music work good?
> I'm eyeing an IPhone 12 mini. Btw I've got that case coming also.


My W2 will arrive today and i'll connect it to iPhone 12 Pro Max, i'll let you know...


----------



## snapandslide

abitdeef said:


> Can I ask how the W2 works with an IPhone? And does hiby music work good?
> I'm eyeing an IPhone 12 mini. Btw I've got that case coming also.


You plug in and off you go.....(I would also max the volume on the iphone).


----------



## abitdeef

Thanks guys, I've got a Google pixel which is small, but that IPhone 12 mini width seems smaller, I can't remember how neutron or hiby music run on IPhone. 
I'll be loosing battery life though but I'm getting arthritis in my hands slightly and that smaller size would be welcome.


----------



## FooFighter

abitdeef said:


> Thanks guys, I've got a Google pixel which is small, but that IPhone 12 mini width seems smaller, I can't remember how neutron or hiby music run on IPhone.
> I'll be loosing battery life though but I'm getting arthritis in my hands slightly and that smaller size would be welcome.


Neutron runs well on IPhone 11 Pro and W2 - so only constraint is restricted IPhone flash memory 😉


----------



## CFAX2

So I don't actually like my W2... I've had mine for three days now, and not only am I not impressed, I think I actively dislike the device. Specifically when compared to my Fiio BTR5, which is the last thing I expected. My 'softer' music sounds hallow and slightly echo'y, almost like the music is distant, down an empty hallway. My heavier music lacks impact, punchy percussion has no punch. I'm not sure what's up here, any advice? Am I doing something wrong? I'm considering a return at this point.

For reference my source is Note S10+ streaming Amazon Music HD, and I'm listening with Campfire Atlas & Andromeda, as well as a pair of Shure Aonic 5.


----------



## abitdeef (May 17, 2021)

CFAX2 said:


> So I don't actually like my W2... I've had mine for three days now, and not only am I not impressed, I think I actively dislike the device. Specifically when compared to my Fiio BTR5, which is the last thing I expected. My 'softer' music sounds hallow and slightly echo'y, almost like the music is distant, down an empty hallway. My heavier music lacks impact, punchy percussion has no punch. I'm not sure what's up here, any advice? Am I doing something wrong? I'm considering a return at this point.
> 
> For reference my source is Note S10+ streaming Amazon Music HD, and I'm listening with Campfire Atlas & Andromeda, as well as a pair of Shure Aonic 5.


Welcome to a more neutral source with a bigger soundstage. But mine has tons of dynamics and punch. I mean I had the btr5 and to me this outclasses it in every way.


----------



## CFAX2

abitdeef said:


> Welcome to a more neutral source with a bigger soundstage. But mine has tons of dynamics and punch. I mean I had the btr5 and to me this outclasses it in every way.


Ya, I'm not getting that 'out classed' impression, maybe a slightly bigger sound stage, but that is completely killed by the 'underwater' echo signature it's putting out, specifically noticeable on my Andromeda. I ordered a balanced cable to see if that helps. 

Might be worth noting that the 'Xelento' setting further exasperates my issues, boomy, hallow, echo-y undertones. 

This isn't a more neutral source, and I'm wondering if I got a defective unit. There's also an outside chance the my Andromedas cable is on the way out I suppose, and I can only tell with W2?... But that seems like reaching.


----------



## Ufanco (May 17, 2021)

Hiby app Works fine with the iPhone 12 mini and W-2 that’s the set up I’m running.

I have been mostly listening to the neutron player. The hiby works and sounds great, but find that there’s more options with neutron.
With some tweaking I feel it sounds a bit better with my set up. There’s a free 5 day (eval)  version On the App Store so you could try it out before you commit to a purchase.

I really like the hid key setting it allows you to adjust volume from phone or a Apple watch.


----------



## snapandslide

CFAX2 said:


> Ya, I'm not getting that 'out classed' impression, maybe a slightly bigger sound stage, but that is completely killed by the 'underwater' echo signature it's putting out, specifically noticeable on my Andromeda. I ordered a balanced cable to see if that helps.
> 
> Might be worth noting that the 'Xelento' setting further exasperates my issues, boomy, hallow, echo-y undertones.
> 
> This isn't a more neutral source, and I'm wondering if I got a defective unit. There's also an outside chance the my Andromedas cable is on the way out I suppose, and I can only tell with W2?... But that seems like reaching.


I wouldn't use the Xelento unless you have a Xelento. I personally feel you can't make a judgement on the W2 until you try it balanced (pretty much the same for most devices tbh).


----------



## dgjl

CFAX2 said:


> So I don't actually like my W2... I've had mine for three days now, and not only am I not impressed, I think I actively dislike the device. Specifically when compared to my Fiio BTR5, which is the last thing I expected. My 'softer' music sounds hallow and slightly echo'y, almost like the music is distant, down an empty hallway. My heavier music lacks impact, punchy percussion has no punch. I'm not sure what's up here, any advice? Am I doing something wrong? I'm considering a return at this point.
> 
> For reference my source is Note S10+ streaming Amazon Music HD, and I'm listening with Campfire Atlas & Andromeda, as well as a pair of Shure Aonic 5.


You won't get the best out of the W2 (or any single) unless you use UAPP or Hiby to bypass Android's screwy audio limits. Amazon HD doesn't play nice with either, unfortunately.


----------



## snapandslide

dgjl said:


> You won't get the best out of the W2 (or any single) unless you use UAPP or Hiby to bypass Android's screwy audio limits. Amazon HD doesn't play nice with either, unfortunately.


Totally missed he was using android direct. Yea that is definitely a no no.


----------



## CFAX2

snapandslide said:


> I wouldn't use the Xelento unless you have a Xelento. I personally feel you can't make a judgement on the W2 until you try it balanced (pretty much the same for most devices tbh).


I don't really use it, I was just playing around and was making an observation.


----------



## CFAX2

snapandslide said:


> Totally missed he was using android direct. Yea that is definitely a no no.


I was under the impression that Android fixed most of that crap, I must have been mistaken.


----------



## snapandslide

CFAX2 said:


> I was under the impression that Android fixed most of that crap, I must have been mistaken.


Yea, Android most definitely hasn't solved/allowed bypass. I was personally a fan of UAPP. Try that and let us know. Keep EQ normal, Tone 2 and FLT Fast and see how you get on. With the Andro's in particular, Low Gain is more plenty.


----------



## abitdeef (May 17, 2021)

CFAX2 said:


> Ya, I'm not getting that 'out classed' impression, maybe a slightly bigger sound stage, but that is completely killed by the 'underwater' echo signature it's putting out, specifically noticeable on my Andromeda. I ordered a balanced cable to see if that helps.
> 
> Might be worth noting that the 'Xelento' setting further exasperates my issues, boomy, hallow, echo-y undertones.
> 
> This isn't a more neutral source, and I'm wondering if I got a defective unit. There's also an outside chance the my Andromedas cable is on the way out I suppose, and I can only tell with W2?... But that seems like reaching.



something must be wrong I’m using akt8ieii and it sounds fantastic. Are you using any EQ settings? What is the tone setting set to? Is it in high gain?
I’m using it with tone 2, normal eq and high gain. I am using balanced though. But even on SE it doesn’t sound echo’y at all and still has nice punch and dynamics. Lol the outclassed of course is my own opinion but the btr5  personally is down on my list of dongles. I prefer s1, sparrow, hidisz s8, w2, quedelix etc. of course it does have BT.

By chance you don’t have the EQ activated for btr5 do you?


----------



## CFAX2

abitdeef said:


> something must be wrong I’m using akt8ieii and it sounds fantastic. Are you using any EQ settings? What is the tone setting set to? Is it in high gain?
> I’m using it with tone 2, normal eq and high gain. I am using balanced though. But even on SE it doesn’t sound echo’y at all and still has nice punch and dynamics. Lol the outclassed of course is my own opinion but the btr5  personally is down on my list of dongles. I prefer s1, sparrow, hidisz s8, w2, quedelix etc. of course it does have BT.
> 
> By chance you don’t have the EQ activated for btr5 do you?


Normal EQ, Tone 2, Low Gain. As others have suggested I'm going to get better software / streaming service, and I'm going to give balanced cables a try with it. I'll report back.


----------



## CFAX2

snapandslide said:


> Yea, Android most definitely hasn't solved/allowed bypass. I was personally a fan of UAPP. Try that and let us know. Keep EQ normal, Tone 2 and FLT Fast and see how you get on. With the Andro's in particular, Low Gain is more plenty.


I've been thinking about upgrading my streaming service anyway, I'm going to give Tidal a shot with UAPP. I'll update later tonight.


----------



## 0RF30

CFAX2 said:


> So I don't actually like my W2... I've had mine for three days now, and not only am I not impressed, I think I actively dislike the device. Specifically when compared to my Fiio BTR5, which is the last thing I expected. My 'softer' music sounds hallow and slightly echo'y, almost like the music is distant, down an empty hallway. My heavier music lacks impact, punchy percussion has no punch. I'm not sure what's up here, any advice? Am I doing something wrong? I'm considering a return at this point.
> 
> For reference my source is Note S10+ streaming Amazon Music HD, and I'm listening with Campfire Atlas & Andromeda, as well as a pair of Shure Aonic 5.



Did you update the firmware ?

I never listened to BTR5, but I have tried (and own) several dongles recently (Hidizs S8 and S9, iBasso DC03 and DC04, E1DA 9038GS3 and 9038D, L&P W1), W2 is by far the best of all. Some of them offers better details retrieval, but have no soundstage depth (some would say 3D) or lack bass presence and/or bass texture.

Maybe a faulty unit indeed.



abitdeef said:


> Welcome to a more neutral source with a bigger soundstage. But mine has tons of dynamics and punch.



+1


----------



## Xinlisupreme

W2 Arrived!


----------



## Xinlisupreme

W2 has a crazy Sinergy with IBasso IT07, I prefer it over Land pairing.
Later I’ll test more IEMs…


----------



## musicday

To be honest I am happy to see more people buying the W2. Not that is hype, or there is a trend that we all follow more or less, but because I find it so good sounding for it's size and I am amazed every time I listen to it, that I want others to have the same experience and enjoy it.


----------



## Xinlisupreme

With IT07 I chose this setting:
Normal/Normal/high/NOS with tune 02


----------



## Xinlisupreme

With MEST Mk2  I chose this setting:
Normal/Normal/high/FAST with tune 01


----------



## Xinlisupreme

Really impressed 🤭


----------



## milkdudd

dgjl said:


> You won't get the best out of the W2 (or any single) unless you use UAPP or Hiby to bypass Android's screwy audio limits. Amazon HD doesn't play nice with either, unfortunately.


Curious about this statement. I agree that UAPP is great. Amazon HD seems to piggyback off of it with the settings I'm using. Once the USB is connected to the dac (Sparrow in my case) UAPP will open automatically. Sort of like it must be running in the background to listen to Amazon HD. There is a setting that is along the lines of "allow external apps to use driver." Something like that. If you need I'll research exactly what that setting is called


----------



## 0RF30 (May 17, 2021)

milkdudd said:


> Curious about this statement. I agree that UAPP is great. Amazon HD seems to piggyback off of it with the settings I'm using. Once the USB is connected to the dac (Sparrow in my case) UAPP will open automatically. Sort of like it must be running in the background to listen to Amazon HD. There is a setting that is along the lines of "allow external apps to use driver." Something like that. If you need I'll research exactly what that setting is called



This statement is perfectly correct. The popup allows UAPP to use the DAC in exclusive mode (like ASIO or exclusive WASAPI in Windows), so it bypass android system output resampling at 16/48kHz. If active, you won't get any app to use the DAC.
If you check "release USB driver on home", other apps can use the DAC while UAPP is running in background, but it will be in "direct" mode, so Android system output resampling at 16/48kHz.
There is no way to use the DAC in exclusive mode if the feature is not implemented in your app (Neutron, Hiby, UAPP can do it for example).

Be very careful if you use the "release USB driver on home" function in UAPP, the volume in exclusive mode and the volume in direct mode (system wide) won't be the same. Let's say you used your 3.5 phone output for a phone call with microphone earphones at max volume, then you plug your DAC to listen to some music with your favorite headphone/IEM at comfortable volume, and switch to youtube to watch a video, you'll get max volume from your previous use (call) of system wide volume, not the volume you were using in exclusive mode. I always check the system volume before playing something when I switch from an app using exclusive mode. Had few bad surprises, so now I'm careful.


----------



## Xinlisupreme

With RSV I chose this setting:
Normal/Normal/high/FAST with tune 02


----------



## KuroKitsu

There should be an archive of settings on the W2 that people use for specific iems


----------



## Xinlisupreme (May 17, 2021)

KuroKitsu said:


> There should be an archive of settings on the W2 that people use for specific iems


I shared my my humble opinions but I concur with you!
IT07 has a terrific synergy 🤩


----------



## KuroKitsu (May 17, 2021)

Adding my setting for Odin and A12t:

Normal/Normal/low/FAST with tune 02

Odin scales quite well on high as well.

Will add M4 and Lola when I those are back from loan.


----------



## eloelo

Interesting. Just received my w2. Seems they give black cables now? 

In initial use I got blue screen of death 2 times on windows 10. After uninstalling the optional driver it seems OK so far. 

Will give impressions later


----------



## musicday

We want black cables too.


----------



## Xinlisupreme

eloelo said:


> Interesting. Just received my w2. Seems they give black cables now?
> 
> In initial use I got blue screen of death 2 times on windows 10. After uninstalling the optional driver it seems OK so far.
> 
> Will give impressions later


Mine arrived yesterday but with white cables, so jjealous... 
How can i check if i have last FW installed?


----------



## Dionietzscheus

agonynine said:


> Thanks for this great comparison, certainly food for thought. Have you ever experienced any of the reported EMI challenges with your Sparrow?


I did, when I initially used the 2.5 mm output from Sparrow. However, EarMen replaced my unit (real nice of them 😊) and now all well. You may experience EMI/RFI issues in Sparrow (balanced output) if you use it with a) smartphone without activating Airplane mode; b) unshielded cable which came with early versions of the Sparrow; and c) laptop with smartphone placed close by.


----------



## FooFighter

Xinlisupreme said:


> Mine arrived yesterday but with white cables, so jjealous...
> How can i check if i have last FW installed?


u just need to plug W2 into USB while holding the function button


----------



## 0RF30 (May 18, 2021)

eloelo said:


> Interesting. Just received my w2. Seems they give black cables now?
> 
> In initial use I got blue screen of death 2 times on windows 10. After uninstalling the optional driver it seems OK so far.
> 
> Will give impressions later



You shouldn't have better luck with provided driver, try the one linked in this post : https://www.head-fi.org/threads/lux...le-update-info-on-post-1.949448/post-16340248

As I understood, L&P should come with a new driver with the next firmware update (credit to @ClieOS for bringing the info).

[EDIT] I read too fast, I thought you were saying you got BSOD without the L&P driver and no more with it.


----------



## DetoNatioNFocusFizz

0RF30 said:


> You shouldn't have better luck with provided driver, try the one linked in this post : https://www.head-fi.org/threads/lux...le-update-info-on-post-1.949448/post-16340248
> 
> As I understood, L&P should come with a new driver with the next firmware update.


That post deserves more likes, no more blue screen from me ever since!


----------



## 0RF30

DetoNatioNFocusFizz said:


> That post deserves more likes, no more blue screen from me ever since!


----------



## snapandslide

KuroKitsu said:


> Adding my setting for Odin and A12t:
> 
> Normal/Normal/low/FAST with tune 02
> 
> ...


I've been using the Odin's on high, but its actually quite nice on low - not as intense. I've switched between LL FAST and FAST - more noticeable on high gain than low (both sound good).


----------



## dgjl

snapandslide said:


> I've been using the Odin's on high, but its actually quite nice on low - not as intense. I've switched between LL FAST and FAST - more noticeable on high gain than low (both sound good).


What's the difference sound-wise between LL Fast and Fast (same question for LL Slow and Slow)?


----------



## snapandslide

dgjl said:


> What's the difference sound-wise between LL Fast and Fast (same question for LL Slow and Slow)?


I honestly can't articulate it beyond saying there is a difference. Maybe someone else can help out!


----------



## musicday

Any more news about when the new firmware update should be released? 
By the way I already like 100% how the W2 looks and sounds, but any other features added are welcomed.


----------



## abitdeef

snapandslide said:


> I honestly can't articulate it beyond saying there is a difference. Maybe someone else can help out!



welll it seems to me the low latency fast has just a touch more energy at the top. It’s what I pretty much use on all daps if they have it.


----------



## dgjl

abitdeef said:


> welll it seems to me the low latency fast has just a touch more energy at the top. It’s what I pretty much use on all daps if they have it.


Is there a semi-technical explanation for what to expect with the different filters? Something which explains what happens to the sound in each setting and why it matters?


----------



## Stuff Jones

Any suggestions on a good quality, flexible USB C to USB C cable that isn't at audiophile prices?


----------



## quimbo (May 18, 2021)

Stuff Jones said:


> Any suggestions on a good quality, flexible USB C to USB C cable that isn't at audiophile prices?


I bought this for my BTR5 and now use it with the W2, you need to pay attention to the direction of the arrows

https://hifigo.com/products/fiio-lt...ecoding-cable-for-fiio-k3-m9-m11-m5-btr5-btr3

Penon also has it - https://penonaudio.com/fiio-lt-tc1.html


----------



## abitdeef

I’ve been using my iPhone mini and I’d like to ask for cable recs over the stock cable.


----------



## vanez1985

quimbo said:


> I bought this for my BTR5 and now use it with the W2, you need to pay attention to the direction of the arrows
> 
> https://hifigo.com/products/fiio-lt...ecoding-cable-for-fiio-k3-m9-m11-m5-btr5-btr3
> 
> Penon also has it - https://penonaudio.com/fiio-lt-tc1.html



I use the same with S1 as a replacement for faulty stock cable, works ok though a bit too long (which is sometimes useful to fight EMI)


----------



## Stuff Jones

quimbo said:


> I bought this for my BTR5 and now use it with the W2, you need to pay attention to the direction of the arrows
> 
> https://hifigo.com/products/fiio-lt...ecoding-cable-for-fiio-k3-m9-m11-m5-btr5-btr3
> 
> Penon also has it - https://penonaudio.com/fiio-lt-tc1.html



Is it 0.5 meters (hifigo) or 12 cm (penon)? Hifigo actually lists it at less than or equal to half a meter, which is a strange level of imprecision.


----------



## quimbo

i don't have a ruler here, it is 6 inches plus one of the plugs long so about 6.6 inches? so *12CM (excluding plug) *from Penon is probably correct


----------



## abitdeef

dgjl said:


> Is there a semi-technical explanation for what to expect with the different filters? Something which explains what happens to the sound in each setting and why it matters?



Simplified it’s a high freq filter- Slow is a more gradual filter which is usually smoother and fast is a more abrupt cut off which results in a sharper filtered sound. In other words the slow filter attenuates the sound more - smoother peaks of higher frequencies. Fast/short has sharper peaks in the high frequency wave comes through. This is all relative to the low frequencies which are being filtered out.

the Low pass filter does just the opposite.

here is good info https://audiouniversityonline.com/audio-high-pass-filters/


----------



## abitdeef

Stuff Jones said:


> Any suggestions on a good quality, flexible USB C to USB C cable that isn't at audiophile prices?



search cable in the thread, someone gave me a good suggestion of a couple of cables but the one I liked wasn’t on Amazon US site only on UK Amazon.

It was very reasonably priced.


----------



## milkdudd

musicday said:


> We want black cables too.


I thought the goal was to live in a color blind society 🙄


----------



## mico1964

abitdeef said:


> I’ve been using my iPhone mini and I’d like to ask for cable recs over the stock cable.


I tried many, best are DD MFi06 (https://aliexpress.com/item/1005002246584187.html) and Penon (https://penonaudio.com/type-c-to-lightning-silver-plated-cable.html).
Both are high quality; Penon looks sturdier, but definetely stiffer.


----------



## eloelo (May 18, 2021)

My impressions:
Initially, I connected the W2 to my desktop PC and played spotify tracks or youtube music. I wasn't blown away as it sounded quite thin compared to other sources.
Even on the warmest setting (Personally it was high gain/Tone 1/NOS filter), the sound was barely meaty enough. I'm not sure if it certainly beat the cheaper dongles when it comes to general listening. DC04 served me well in this aspect.
So I dug up foobar which I havent been using because Spotify has been way more convenient. So with this more "serious" listening setup thru ASIO4ALL, the W2 actually shines, with decent dynamics and resolution. It doesn't sound anemic even on the leanest setting. Respectable sound, but not quite up to my personal benchmark DX160, or even more expensive DAPs like Lotoo Paw 6K or DX220.
Aw man, I was hoping it would be my best desktop dac/amp for general listening, but my JDS LABS atom backed by a dongle is still my best desktop source so far.

Next, for its intended use, plugged to my Samsung A52. Playing spotify after plugging in, it just doesn't sound right. Even on warmest setting, the upper mids feel too boosted and delicate and the tone too digital. W2 must dislike spotify haha.
I know that Spotify does not bypass the Android sample rate conversion so there is unwelcome processing being done, but I would even prefer using the headphone jack of my phone for spotify.
Switching to UAPP player on bit perfect settings....now I understand the hype behind W2. This was probably THE intended use case for W2, because dynamics were amazing, and there is actual warmth, meat in vocals, no random smearing or boosted upper mids.
Up to this point, I had been doubtful about the performance of W2, but with this setup it has the same performance as my DX160. It has perhaps a tad more dynamics than DX160, at the cost of some soundstage.
Noted that DX160 still has more settings to play with since it is a DAP, but I do appreciate that W2's filters and tone settings all add a nice flavour. Since I prefer the warmer side of things, Slow filter/Tone 2 is my choice for now.
If playing music out of UAPP/Neutron/Hibymusic on the phone/transport is your thing, I can recommend the W2 as the best dongle I've heard for this setup. I could see myself bringing it outside on days I find the DX160 too clunky.

Iems I've used for testing were Thieaudio Monarch and Prisma Azul. I wouldn't say W2 is a basshead's dongle. I do not feel the bass/lower mids being boosted like say DC04, but the sound signature seems pretty neutral. That said, it has no issues triggering the deep subbass of the Monarch. Bass is punchy and tight. Cleanliness is its strong point, though it also means it won't cover up things such as BA timbre in your iems.

WARMTH rating:
WARM/THICK------- Meizu Pro
----------------- DC04, JDS Atom
----------------- PAW S1, DX160, W2(UAPP)
NEUTRAL---------- Sonata HD, BTR5
----------------- 9038S, W2(Foobar),  Apple Dong
-----------------
BRIGHT/THIN------ oversampled playback, and several dongles without bypassing android src lol

Dongle rating: W2 > DC04 > 9038S > BTR5 > Apple Dong > Sonata HD > PAW S1(disappointing tbh) > Meizu Pro


----------



## abitdeef

mico1964 said:


> I tried many, best are DD MFi06 (https://aliexpress.com/item/1005002246584187.html) and Penon (https://penonaudio.com/type-c-to-lightning-silver-plated-cable.html).
> Both are high quality; Penon looks sturdier, but definetely stiffer.


Thanks much


----------



## CFAX2

Stuff Jones said:


> Any suggestions on a good quality, flexible USB C to USB C cable that isn't at audiophile prices?


https://www.amazon.com/dp/B086YYWL4...abc_HH66KW64T0FFKASTBSX9?_encoding=UTF8&psc=1

I'm happy with that one.


----------



## AlexaMan

Has anyone tried w2 compare with Fiio M15 DAP?


----------



## utdeep

I received the W2 today from MusicTeck.  I compared it to the Hiby R6 Pro, Lotoo S1, and the iFi Diablo for fun.   I used the Sennheiser IE800S and the LCD-3 in balanced modes and high gain.  My music for the day was songs by Nomak which are a good mix of speed, bass, and energy.  One of my favorite tracks is Korean BBQ.  I also enjoy listening to a lot of Rusted Root.

My initial impressions of the build were very positive.  It certainly feels more high-end than it looks in the images.  It is durable and it’s fantastic that it comes with all the cables for iPhones and Android/PC devices.

Since I own an M1 MacBook Pro and a Linux workstation, I realized that there was no easy way to upgrade the firmware without Windows.  Fortunately, it was up to date.  It definitely does not work with a Nintendo Switch which was disappointing but not unexpected.    Perhaps that could be a firmware update with MQA someday?

It seems to have a little more power than the S1.  However, even with UAPP, I did not think it had similar warmth and resolution as the S1.  At the same time, it definitely had a slightly larger soundstage which I value a lot.    I enjoyed listening to it, but I still preferred the S1 overall due to the ”speed” of the sound.   Again, with everything, it comes down to your headphones and there was a lot more synergy with the IE800S and S1.  

I’m not going to mention how the W2 fared with the LCD-3.  It got loud, but lost all the planar magic.


----------



## FooFighter

utdeep said:


> I received the W2 today from MusicTeck.  I compared it to the Hiby R6 Pro, Lotoo S1, and the iFi Diablo for fun.   I used the Sennheiser IE800S and the LCD-3 in balanced modes and high gain.  My music for the day was songs by Nomak which are a good mix of speed, bass, and energy.  One of my favorite tracks is Korean BBQ.  I also enjoy listening to a lot of Rusted Root.
> 
> My initial impressions of the build were very positive.  It certainly feels more high-end than it looks in the images.  It is durable and it’s fantastic that it comes with all the cables for iPhones and Android/PC devices.
> 
> ...


I second this, it's really a question of synergy. I could never appreciate my Full Size cans with W2 - I even preferred my cheap Qudelix 5k with my Full Size Denons, but with my IEMs it was shining


----------



## bluestorm1992

FooFighter said:


> I second this, it's really a question of synergy. I could never appreciate my Full Size cans with W2 but with my IEMs it was shining


Have you got the chance to try W2 with your recently acquired Traillii?


----------



## FooFighter

bluestorm1992 said:


> Have you got the chance to try W2 with your recently acquired Traillii?


of course 
I ve listend last night.
It's a complementary setup to my M8 which I prefer over the day for more Vinyl-like thicker sound.
W2 complements it with more balanced, sightly upper mids focused dryer faster sound which I prefer for Electro, EDM, etc


----------



## snapandslide

FooFighter said:


> of course
> I ve listend last night.
> It's a complementary setup to my M8 which I prefer over the day for more Vinyl-like thicker sound.
> W2 complements it with more balanced, sightly upper mids focused dryer faster sound which I prefer for Electro, EDM, etc


Your post has struck a revelation for me! I was struggling to listen to a particular Jazz album on the W2 today - I really struggled to enjoy it. In general I've liked a lot of the Jazz I've listened to on the W2, but your post certainly resonates with me because I switched up to an electronic album after and boom, it was fantastic. I'm going to try the same album through the WM1A tomorrow and see if that makes the difference.


----------



## twiceboss (May 18, 2021)

Would you guys say Chord Mojo is better or W2 is better for smooth expansive sound with great layering&imaging? (or im happy if you name other port dac amp which is better, again it will be something like grand sounding but very good with layering&imaging, probably will pair with Oxygen, and more to come later)

edit: i had chord mojo long ago, probably will snatch a use anytime later if it is better option (yes, im into iem currently due to portability and weather concern)


----------



## jwilliamhurst

twiceboss said:


> Would you guys say Chord Mojo is better or W2 is better for smooth expansive sound with great layering&imaging?
> 
> edit: i had chord mojo long ago, probably will snatch a use anytime later if it is better option (yes, im into iem currently due to portability and weather concern)


They are very different in my opinion.  Mojo is much warmer than the W2 but the W2 is more portable. I have love for both.


----------



## utdeep

Technically - I would say the chord mojo is another class of dac/amp.  Far more powerful, lusher sounding, and higher resolution. These battery operated amps have a lot more to work with.


----------



## twiceboss

jwilliamhurst said:


> They are very different in my opinion.  Mojo is much warmer than the W2 but the W2 is more portable. I have love for both.





utdeep said:


> Technically - I would say the chord mojo is another class of dac/amp.  Far more powerful, lusher sounding, and higher resolution. These battery operated amps have a lot more to work with.


Yes, i really dont mind the size of chord mojo. I just want to maximize the sound quality out of my ipod touch 7th. I also dont want to spend on a DAP anymore. So, you two agreed that Mojo is a superior option for me here?


----------



## utdeep

All that matters is your ears.  If you don’t care about size then you can’t do much better then the mojo.  However with the W2, you get all the gear to use it with your iPhone.  You might need a funky lightning to micro usb org cable to make the mojo work.  Also, I can’t recall if it had 3.5mm jacks or the larger ones.


----------



## twiceboss

utdeep said:


> All that matters is your ears.  If you don’t care about size then you can’t do much better then the mojo.  However with the W2, you get all the gear to use it with your iPhone.  You might need a funky lightning to micro usb org cable to make the mojo work.  Also, I can’t recall if it had 3.5mm jacks or the larger ones.


good points. I have all the accessories with me already! So, time to lurk used market. Ah, missing my mojo


----------



## abitdeef (May 18, 2021)

Depends on use, mojo is warm and can sound to thick with warm stuff (IMO) and it can sound hissy with sensitive items. It’s got more power and better for cans but I’d take the W2 over the mojo for iem use.

personally wasn’t impressed by the mojo other than warmth and power- I’m sure I would have appreciated it more if I were driving full sized cans. I liked the S1 but it seemed a bit boring after using the r3 pro saber and the sparrow. Best thing you can do is try to demo them. I hear stuff called warm and neutral and has more resolution all the time and I am like what? Lol to me with my setup this thing is impressive, it really reminds me of a higher end dap like a wm1a which I loved but had two with dead pixels and gave up. (Iem use only)

that said, nothing these days sounds really bad and one of these would probably easy to sell and recoup most of your costs. Of course all this depends on cans/iems used and output and settings. Tone 1 and 2 are quite different sounding as is balanced and SE out, and high gain and low gain. Even the high pass filters alter the sound a bit- most times I really have to concentrate to pick out the differences they are ultra subtle.

All those variables plus the fact people hear differently, well it’s hard to make an informed decision without using the item yourself.


----------



## Stuff Jones (May 18, 2021)

I had the S1 and replaced it with the W2. The S1 is a little sweeter sounding, but the bass doesn't go as deep or slam as hard as the W2. I find the W2 to be a clear upgrade.


----------



## utdeep

I'll give it another try, as I'm learning about the restocking fees at Musicteck.


----------



## milkdudd

utdeep said:


> All that matters is your ears.  If you don’t care about size then you can’t do much better then the mojo.  However with the W2, you get all the gear to use it with your iPhone.  You might need a funky lightning to micro usb org cable to make the mojo work.  Also, I can’t recall if it had 3.5mm jacks or the larger ones.


I like the Mojo quite a bit. Have been enjoying one for a few years. But I actually think the Earmen Tr-amp sounds at least as good, probably even better for half the price. Unlike some people, I love the volume balls on the Mojo. I can adjust them from outside the pouch I carry it in


----------



## bluestorm1992

We have some many dongle comparisons and discussions in this thread, that I can almost rename it to be “dongle general discussion”.  🤣


----------



## milkdudd

bluestorm1992 said:


> We have some many dongle comparisons and discussions in this thread, that I can almost rename it to be “dongle general discussion”.  🤣


I just hope proud owners of these devices aren't walking up to strangers, asking "Would you like to see my dongle?" Not to mention the glowing balls on their Mojo


----------



## Dionietzscheus

milkdudd said:


> I just hope proud owners of these devices aren't walking up to strangers, asking "Would you like to see my dongle?" Not to mention the glowing balls on their Mojo


😂🤣


----------



## reverie

Does anyone know whether the W2 can sufficiently power the Sundara on low gain via the balanced output from an Android device? 

Cheers


----------



## twister6

Catching up with a few other reviews, so hopefully will get to W1/W2 full review very soon. But from my notes W1 was on par with S1 performance, while W2 was noticeably ahead and on the same technical performance level as Cobalt (and functionally way ahead of Cobalt). Of course, pair up synergy is very important and can make even the best source sound like crap, but based on what I'm hearing, I only reach out to W2 now (paired up with Traillii and Mest MKII) while S1 is taking a break.


----------



## 0RF30

reverie said:


> Does anyone know whether the W2 can sufficiently power the Sundara on low gain via the balanced output from an Android device?
> 
> Cheers



If you're not EQing, it is. Comfortable with most recordings. It's just enough with some orchestral recordings (like some TELARC ones).

If you're EQing with preamp to avoid clipping, high gain is mandatory with high dynamic range recordings or low level recordings (but I don't use really heavy EQ with Sundara on classical or accoustic music). Can go to -12/13dB preamp on hip/hop / EDM / electro on high gain.

Take this with a pinch of salt tough, it really depends on how loud you're usually listening music with headphones. I'm on the reasonably high level side I think.


----------



## utdeep

I've switched to Tune 01 and Fast on the W2 and I'm liking it much more than my original impressions.  I think that there are clearly some differences between using this with an iPhone and another source though.  My original impressions were with an iPhone and it seemed to be very different


----------



## reverie

0RF30 said:


> If you're not EQing, it is. Comfortable with most recordings. It's just enough with some orchestral recordings (like some TELARC ones).
> 
> If you're EQing with preamp to avoid clipping, high gain is mandatory with high dynamic range recordings or low level recordings (but I don't use really heavy EQ with Sundara on classical or accoustic music). Can go to -12/13dB preamp on hip/hop / EDM / electro on high gain.
> 
> Take this with a pinch of salt tough, it really depends on how loud you're usually listening music with headphones. I'm on the reasonably high level side I think.


Thanks for this.  I would be Parametric-EQ'ing via Android>UAPP using Audio Science Review's Sundara PEQ recommendation which involves a 50Hz low shelf filter -
this is probably the main reason ASR's recommendation requires a preamp of -8.6Db.  
For reference, using ASR's PEQ setting, I find 80% volume (low gain) on a iBasso DX160 reasonably high in a quiet room.

I'm really enjoying the flexibility of PEQ so might stick to with the DX160 until a good system-wide PEQ solution becomes available on Android or iOS.


----------



## sebek

Has anyone tried W2 with UM MEST OG? How is the synergy?

I'm thinking of getting them as a couple from Musicteck.


----------



## 0RF30 (May 19, 2021)

reverie said:


> Thanks for this.  I would be Parametric-EQ'ing via Android>UAPP using Audio Science Review's Sundara PEQ recommendation which involves a 50Hz low shelf filter -
> this is probably the main reason ASR's recommendation requires a preamp of -8.6Db.
> For reference, using ASR's PEQ setting, I find 80% volume (low gain) on a iBasso DX160 reasonably high in a quiet room.
> 
> I'm really enjoying the flexibility of PEQ so might stick to with the DX160 until a good system-wide PEQ solution becomes available on Android or iOS.



ASR PEQ for Sundara is not my cup of tea (don't know if the idiom works in English ?), I prefer the flexibility of the taste adjustable PEQ from oratory1990 (first one was good, actual one is even more flexible). Huge sub bass shelf is no use for tracks that requires more volume, so you can get a good EQ for sundara with a -7dB preamp EQ.
Combo W2/Sundara is not my first choice (I mainly listen to Sundara sedentarly), but it works pretty well with W2, and if you use a -8.6dB preamp PEQ, you're good with most tracks in low gain. Note that high gain is not bad at all IMO (I use high gain with Sundara, sometimes with a -10/12dB preamp).


----------



## abitdeef

utdeep said:


> I'll give it another try, as I'm learning about the restocking fees at Musicteck.



Yes that’s the only bad thing, and they usually jack prices up on Amazon to basically get restocking fees if something is returned. Not always though.


----------



## abitdeef (May 19, 2021)

utdeep said:


> I've switched to Tune 01 and Fast on the W2 and I'm liking it much more than my original impressions.  I think that there are clearly some differences between using this with an iPhone and another source though.  My original impressions were with an iPhone and it seemed to be very different


I might be crazy l, but I think it sounds a touch thinner on the iPhone- especially the SE out. Sounds better on pc and even on an Android dap. I think a Sony nw a 105 would be a nice small transport for this dongle, except the battery life. I think the SE is too sharp on the W2, the balanced gets some more oomph and warmth. 

I’m loving my 12 mini though, if you need/want a small phone this is it.


----------



## bluestorm1992

abitdeef said:


> I might be crazy l, but I think it sounds a touch thinner on the iPhone- especially the SE out. Sounds better on pc and even on an Android dap. I think a Sony nw a 105 would be a nice small transport for this dongle, except the battery life. I think the SE is too sharp on the W2, the balanced gets some more oomph and warmth.
> 
> I’m loving my 12 mini though, if you need/want a small phone this is it.


That's no surprise. I once asked Lotoo people the same question regarding S1, and the answer was the dongle is better supported in PC due to a better power supply.


----------



## FooFighter (May 19, 2021)

abitdeef said:


> I might be crazy l, but I think it sounds a touch thinner on the iPhone- especially the SE out. Sounds better on pc and even on an Android dap. I think a Sony nw a 105 would be a nice small transport for this dongle, except the battery life. I think the SE is too sharp on the W2, the balanced gets some more oomph and warmth.
> 
> I’m loving my 12 mini though, if you need/want a small phone this is it.


I 2nd this, this is yet my 2nd W2, am always coming back to it *lol*
Though I am a heavy Iphone user after a while I always end up connecting it to some Android phone or now to my Shanling M8 as digital source, Mac is also no slouch.
There are like 6 volume steps difference between my M8 vs iPhone as digital sources.


----------



## abitdeef

bluestorm1992 said:


> That's no surprise. I once asked Lotoo people the same question regarding S1, and the answer was the dongle is better supported in PC due to a better power supply.



That does make sense, I have no idea what kind of juice and iPhone puts out. But of course PC has more power through usb. We are spoiled by output power anyways today. Remember mini disc and Sony Walkman’s? I think they had around 40 to 70 mw @16 ohms.


----------



## abitdeef

FooFighter said:


> I 2nd this, this is yet my 2nd W2, am always coming back to it *lol*
> Though I am a heavy Iphone user after a while I always end up connecting it to some Android phone or now to my Shanling M8 as digital source, Mac is also no slouch.
> There are like 6 volume steps difference between my M8 vs iPhone as digital sources.



M8 has that behemoth battery  I l’m probably not a good person to judge power output anyways as I listen to stuff too loud. I was a teenager in the 70s and 80s and it was always ‘crank it up’!

Gigantic speakers and stereo racks were the norm. No sound bars needed


----------



## F700

User of an iPhone SE2020 here. Tidal Master and Bandcamp app are connected to the W2 in the office. I enjoy this combo, albeit I enjoy it even more at home with an _ad hoc_ digital transport. No cable displayed, because I am bad at taking pictures and like a neat presentation.


----------



## Xinlisupreme (May 19, 2021)

Shanling M6 pro sounds far better than iPhone 12 Pro Max as source with W2
Later I’ll check M8 also… now is charging.


----------



## F700 (May 19, 2021)

Xinlisupreme said:


> Shanling M6 pro sounds far better than iPhone 12 Pro Max as source with W2
> Later I’ll check M8 also… now is charging.


Nice picture, looks like a Latte Macchiato "Farbenspiel", well done


----------



## Xinlisupreme

How is possible that W2 sound different if M6 pro and M8 are only used as Transport?
You can hear distinct sound signature as Dap use.
would be interesting some smartphone comparison 🤭


----------



## Scuba Devils

Loved these guys for years, such a pleasure hearing now with the W2 and MEST MKII... incredible clarity and lead singers vocals stunning.


----------



## Xinlisupreme (May 19, 2021)

M8+W2+Tansio Mirai Land is an incredible setup🤩🤩🤩


----------



## abitdeef

Xinlisupreme said:


> How is possible that W2 sound different if M6 pro and M8 are only used as Transport?
> You can hear distinct sound signature as Dap use.
> would be interesting some smartphone comparison 🤭



I think it’s more a voltage supply thing, a device supplying higher voltage is making the W2 sound ‘stronger’ ‘fuller’ ‘richer’ - pick your adjective. I also know EQ can be applied (from dap) and alters the sound out of the W2.

funnily though my little fiio m5 sounds better as a transport than the iPhone mini 12.  not that it sounds bad through the iPhone just different, apple’s digital out architecture is definitely different than usb C.


----------



## F700 (May 19, 2021)

Xinlisupreme said:


> How is possible that W2 sound different if M6 pro and M8 are only used as Transport?
> You can hear distinct sound signature as Dap use.
> would be interesting some smartphone comparison 🤭


Smartphones actually are meant to be used with the W2. Or the other way around. It represents a worthy upgrade I think, especially if you use streaming services or BC. Connecting the W2 to DAPs might add other flavors into play.


----------



## abitdeef

Xinlisupreme said:


> M8+W2+Tansio Mirai Land is an incredible setup🤩🤩🤩



I want to try the baby M3X. That’s a beautiful brick there


----------



## Xinlisupreme (May 19, 2021)

I prefer Mest Mk2 through M8 with good margin (real dope), but doesn’t sound bad with W2


----------



## abitdeef

Xinlisupreme said:


> I prefer Mest Mk2 through M8 with good margin, but doesn’t sound bad with W2



Got a lot more power with the M8, I bet they sing with it.


----------



## FooFighter

Xinlisupreme said:


> I prefer Mest Mk2 through M8 with good margin, but doesn’t sound bad with W2


I remember I preferred M8 with MEST MKII for anything profiting from its lush and thick signature  and midbass like Guitars, Rock, Indie, Metal, Blues and W2 for Pop, EDM, RnB, Rap for example


----------



## Scuba Devils

Xinlisupreme said:


> I prefer Mest Mk2 through M8 with good margin (real dope), but doesn’t sound bad with W2



My favourite MEST combo definitely the NW-WM1A. Still curious about M8 too 🤔


----------



## sebek

Anyone have an IFI Micro IDSD Black Label?

Comparisons with W2 on IEMs?


----------



## Ufanco

R





mico1964 said:


> I tried many, best are DD MFi06 (https://aliexpress.com/item/1005002246584187.html) and Penon (https://penonaudio.com/type-c-to-lightning-silver-plated-cable.html).
> Both are high quality; Penon looks sturdier, but definetely stiffer.



Really been enjoying the w2 with the iphone 12 mini. Sadly the lotoo cable I bought lasted less than a week. So i`m looking to pick up better lighting to c interconnect. Looking at the 2 listed above plus the woo audio cable. Of these 3 any thoughts or recommended on what would be the best ? Also is anyone looking  to trade there W2 lighting cable for my c to c cable?


----------



## utdeep

I recently got a ddHiFi adapter from USB-C to Lightning and it was tiny and amazing.  They don't seem to be selling it anymore.  I would recommend that over anything else since it is pretty easy to get a great USB C cable. https://drop.com/buy/ddhifi-tc28i-lightning-to-usb-c-adapter/talk#discussions

I honestly think anyone who expects the W2 to be better than the giants of DAC/Amp world (Mojo, Diablo, Signature, mid-range DAP) doesn't appreciate how good it is without its own battery.  Since those devices have a battery, they offer more dynamics, power, and headspace.  That's my experience so far - temper my expectations and enjoy how good the W2 and S1 are.

It's not magic, but the W2 is really good for something so compact.  Even if it isn't the perfect solution for my IE800S, it's way more portable than any of my other choices and works with my cell phone!


----------



## abitdeef

Ufanco said:


> R
> 
> Really been enjoying the w2 with the iphone 12 mini. Sadly the lotoo cable I bought lasted less than a week. So i`m looking to pick up better lighting to c interconnect. Looking at the 2 listed above plus the woo audio cable. Of these 3 any thoughts or recommended on what would be the best ? Also is anyone looking  to trade there W2 lighting cable for my c to c cable?



I’ve got the woo audio C to C cable and it’s excellent. That said I’d go for the DD cable because of the right angle plugs. They’re supposed to be very good also.


----------



## utdeep

Here is my DD cable setup: USB-C to USB-C, USB-C to Lightning adapter


----------



## Stuff Jones

The best USB C to C cable I've seen is w/the Dethonray Honey. Super flexible, yet solid feeling. I wonder what brand it is.

https://cdn.shopify.com/s/files/1/0...ne-amp-hifigo-717955_700x700.jpg?v=1605078991


----------



## abitdeef

utdeep said:


> I recently got a ddHiFi adapter from USB-C to Lightning and it was tiny and amazing.  They don't seem to be selling it anymore.  I would recommend that over anything else since it is pretty easy to get a great USB C cable. https://drop.com/buy/ddhifi-tc28i-lightning-to-usb-c-adapter/talk#discussions
> 
> I honestly think anyone who expects the W2 to be better than the giants of DAC/Amp world (Mojo, Diablo, Signature, mid-range DAP) doesn't appreciate how good it is without its own battery.  Since those devices have a battery, they offer more dynamics, power, and headspace.  That's my experience so far - temper my expectations and enjoy how good the W2 and S1 are.
> 
> It's not magic, but the W2 is really good for something so compact.  Even if it isn't the perfect solution for my IE800S, it's way more portable than any of my other choices and works with my cell phone!





utdeep said:


> I recently got a ddHiFi adapter from USB-C to Lightning and it was tiny and amazing.  They don't seem to be selling it anymore.  I would recommend that over anything else since it is pretty easy to get a great USB C cable. https://drop.com/buy/ddhifi-tc28i-lightning-to-usb-c-adapter/talk#discussions
> 
> I honestly think anyone who expects the W2 to be better than the giants of DAC/Amp world (Mojo, Diablo, Signature, mid-range DAP) doesn't appreciate how good it is without its own battery.  Since those devices have a battery, they offer more dynamics, power, and headspace.  That's my experience so far - temper my expectations and enjoy how good the W2 and S1 are.
> 
> It's not magic, but the W2 is really good for something so compact.  Even if it isn't the perfect solution for my IE800S, it's way more portable than any of my other choices and works with my cell phone!



It measures really good too 


https://www.audiosciencereview.com/...y-precision-w1-w2-portable-usb-dac-amp.18148/


----------



## mico1964

utdeep said:


> I recently got a ddHiFi adapter from USB-C to Lightning and it was tiny and amazing.  They don't seem to be selling it anymore.  I would recommend that over anything else since it is pretty easy to get a great USB C cable. https://drop.com/buy/ddhifi-tc28i-lightning-to-usb-c-adapter/talk#discussions


I also have this, bought in combo with the TC05 on Ali (https://aliexpress.com/item/1005001960262458.html).
I always liked DD products.


----------



## FooFighter

mico1964 said:


> I also have this, bought in combo with the TC05 on Ali (https://aliexpress.com/item/1005001960262458.html).
> I always liked DD products.


am using the same combo, highly recommended


----------



## sebek

utdeep said:


> I recently got a ddHiFi adapter from USB-C to Lightning and it was tiny and amazing.  They don't seem to be selling it anymore.  I would recommend that over anything else since it is pretty easy to get a great USB C cable. https://drop.com/buy/ddhifi-tc28i-lightning-to-usb-c-adapter/talk#discussions
> 
> I honestly think anyone who expects the W2 to be better than the giants of DAC/Amp world (Mojo, Diablo, Signature, mid-range DAP) doesn't appreciate how good it is without its own battery.  Since those devices have a battery, they offer more dynamics, power, and headspace.  That's my experience so far - temper my expectations and enjoy how good the W2 and S1 are.
> 
> It's not magic, but the W2 is really good for something so compact.  Even if it isn't the perfect solution for my IE800S, it's way more portable than any of my other choices and works with my cell phone!


This doesn't mean anything, I've had several Dac / Amp devices. I preferred the Dragonfly Cobalt to all battery-powered devices under $ 500 I've tried, including the Mojo. 

More or less equal technicalities and a more neutral and lively signature that I found more suited to me. 

This at least with IEMs and easy to drive full size headphones, like Hifiman Ananda.

If W2 doesn't compete with Mojo maybe the hype is exaggerated.


----------



## Dionietzscheus (May 21, 2021)

DD HiFi makes awesome 😎 cables and connectors. These guys have a very practical approach to manufacturing eminently usable gear/ peripherals that are sturdy, well-packaged, and aesthetically pleasing. I am in awe of their Small Stuff. Currently using TC05 with W2; also have DJ44A & DJ44B.


----------



## musicday

Any news about the new firmware, when is going to be released?


----------



## abitdeef

That little DD adapter does looks cool.


----------



## milkdudd

Stuff Jones said:


> The best USB C to C cable I've seen is w/the Dethonray Honey. Super flexible, yet solid feeling. I wonder what brand it is.
> 
> https://cdn.shopify.com/s/files/1/0...ne-amp-hifigo-717955_700x700.jpg?v=1605078991


Placed an order for the TC05 last night from audio46. At some point I would consider getting the one shown in that photo once we figure out who makes it. Can never have too many cables


----------



## utdeep

sebek said:


> This doesn't mean anything, I've had several Dac / Amp devices. I preferred the Dragonfly Cobalt to all battery-powered devices under $ 500 I've tried, including the Mojo.
> 
> More or less equal technicalities and a more neutral and lively signature that I found more suited to me.
> 
> ...



Trust your ears rather than the folks in the thread like me or graphs from various sources.  I think every dac/amp in the last 6 years has been compared to the Chord Mojo at some point.  Sometimes minor differences are overblown.

If the Cobalt works for you, great.  I'd still probably check this one now out to see if it works better for your tastes and need.  OR save your money and wait for the fire sale in the classifieds section when there is a new flavor of the month.   I am pretty impressed with how much power it can deliver, although I don't always love its sound signature.  

I'll be honest, I'm more interested in the Hifiman Ananda through this thread than the W2.  An easy to drive planar headphone would be a beautiful thing.


----------



## JelStIy (May 21, 2021)

Ufanco said:


> R
> 
> Really been enjoying the w2 with the iphone 12 mini. Sadly the lotoo cable I bought lasted less than a week. So i`m looking to pick up better lighting to c interconnect. Looking at the 2 listed above plus the woo audio cable. Of these 3 any thoughts or recommended on what would be the best ? Also is anyone looking  to trade there W2 lighting cable for my c to c cable?



I just received the Penon cables (they have both straight and angled versions) and can confirm they are great. No random disconnects from the iPhone, like with virtually any other cable I tried.  They did take a long time to arrive (to the US) but were  worth the wait.


----------



## abitdeef

utdeep said:


> Trust your ears rather than the folks in the thread like me or graphs from various sources.  I think every dac/amp in the last 6 years has been compared to the Chord Mojo at some point.  Sometimes minor differences are overblown.
> 
> If the Cobalt works for you, great.  I'd still probably check this one now out to see if it works better for your tastes and need.  OR save your money and wait for the fire sale in the classifieds section when there is a new flavor of the month.   I am pretty impressed with how much power it can deliver, although I don't always love its sound signature.
> 
> I'll be honest, I'm more interested in the Hifiman Ananda through this thread than the W2.  An easy to drive planar headphone would be a beautiful thing.



Yep, all that matters is how it sounds to oneself. I only look at graphs to see how the power output is and the imd/snr is. Plus the LP engineer/founder claimed that the SINAD was higher than the specs from the DAC’s data sheet. And that’s proven here. At least I can see this is a very well designed Audio circuit electrically.


----------



## abitdeef

JelStIy said:


> I just received the Penon cables (they have both straight and angled versions) and can confirm they are great. No random disconnects from the iPhone. like with virtually any other cables I tried.  They did take a long time to arrive (to the US) but were  worth the wait.



How long did the take? I’m still waiting for an item to leave HK and it’s been 3 weeks.


----------



## JelStIy

abitdeef said:


> How long did the take? I’m still waiting for an item to leave HK and it’s been 3 weeks.


About 4 weeks. Once they left HK, the tracking was no longer updated (the package was handed over to and delivered by the US Postal Service).


----------



## sebek

utdeep said:


> Trust your ears rather than the folks in the thread like me or graphs from various sources.  I think every dac/amp in the last 6 years has been compared to the Chord Mojo at some point.  Sometimes minor differences are overblown.
> 
> If the Cobalt works for you, great.  I'd still probably check this one now out to see if it works better for your tastes and need.  OR save your money and wait for the fire sale in the classifieds section when there is a new flavor of the month.   I am pretty impressed with how much power it can deliver, although I don't always love its sound signature.
> 
> I'll be honest, I'm more interested in the Hifiman Ananda through this thread than the W2.  An easy to drive planar headphone would be a beautiful thing.


I understand, don't you particularly love the W2 signature? What kind of signature do you prefer? A warmer, more relaxed sound?

W2 was described to me as quite neutral, powerful and energetic signature and more from the parts of DFC, while Lotoo Paw S1 closer to Mojo with added warmth and more softness.

On the Ananda I can tell you that with DFC from Android smartphones they were guided perfectly, with abundant volume reserve. They are very efficient. And the pairing with DFC has been my favorite when it comes to portable devices.

I just sold them because comfort wasn't the best for me - but it's very subjective - and I wanted something with a little more punch and dynamics - perhaps the two points Ananda is most lacking on.

However, they are very good headphones, technically very competent.

Hifiman has the open boxes - which are actually brand new headphones, only opened by customs for checks, customer service told me - at $ 599 and for the price and being able to drive them easily even from a dongle I think they are overall hard to beat.


----------



## abitdeef

JelStIy said:


> About 4 weeks. Once they left HK, the tracking was no longer updated (the package was handed over to and delivered by the US Postal Service).



Ahhh maybe that’s it.


----------



## utdeep

Yes - I'm probably more in favor of the Mojo sound.  The iFi Diablo has been my recent favorite - found it to hit the mark more often than the Signature, although it has oodles of power I will never use.  Punch, dynamics, and quality bass are my drugs of choice.

Holding onto the W2 because I have the Sennheiser IE900 on preorder and someone mentioned they have synergy.


----------



## Stuff Jones

FooFighter said:


> am using the same combo, highly recommended


Is it flexible enough to wrap around a phone?


----------



## musicday

utdeep said:


> Yes - I'm probably more in favor of the Mojo sound.  The iFi Diablo has been my recent favorite - found it to hit the mark more often than the Signature, although it has oodles of power I will never use.  Punch, dynamics, and quality bass are my drugs of choice.
> 
> Holding onto the W2 because I have the Sennheiser IE900 on preorder and someone mentioned they have synergy.


Yes that's something I am curious to try also, IE900 with the W2.


----------



## FooFighter

musicday said:


> Yes that's something I am curious to try also, IE900 with the W2.


Let us know your findings!


----------



## abitdeef

I have original ie800 and they sound pretty good with W2 but I EQ treble down a bit and boost mid bass just a touch. I like the warmer ak ti8ie ii better with it though.
My brother is still using my multi hybrids but I suspect they will sound good too.

That’s one thing I like about using android transport it’s easy to get files on the device and I can use neutron or whatever for EQ.
No EQ for iTunes, and that’s the only way I’ve gotten and files on the phone. I used media monkey too and files still don’t show up for 3rd party music apps.

But then again, Android doesn’t have anything this size - iPhone 12 mini.
I think I’m going to order Sony nw a105 for a transport just because it’s full android and it’s small. Battery is weak steaming but it charges fast.


----------



## JelStIy

abitdeef said:


> I have original ie800 and they sound pretty good with W2 but I EQ treble down a bit and boost mid bass just a touch. I like the warmer ak ti8ie ii better with it though.
> My brother is still using my multi hybrids but I suspect they will sound good too.
> 
> That’s one thing I like about using android transport it’s easy to get files on the device and I can use neutron or whatever for EQ.
> ...


Neutron is able to discover files that were purchased and downloaded in the Music app on an iPhone (that's how I am using it). It's also possible to have system EQ on an iPhone, but you have to jailbreak it, which is not recommended on your primary phone (and may be impossible depending on the iOS version).


----------



## abitdeef (May 21, 2021)

JelStIy said:


> Neutron is able to discover files that were purchased and downloaded in the Music app on an iPhone (that's how I am using it). It's also possible to have system EQ on an iPhone, but you have to jailbreak it, which is not recommended on your primary phone (and may be impossible depending on the iOS version).



let me try it again, because tons of my songs won’t transfer to iTunes. Like I’ve got 0 police albums. Just stupid

oh crap I’ve only bought the android version of neutron. I’ve got to buy it again. Not worth it, because I can’t get all my files on the phone.

I wish Samsung still made ‘mini’ models.

It would be cool if they got custom EQ firmware somehow on W2.


----------



## FooFighter

abitdeef said:


> I have original ie800 and they sound pretty good with W2 but I EQ treble down a bit and boost mid bass just a touch. I like the warmer ak ti8ie ii better with it though.
> My brother is still using my multi hybrids but I suspect they will sound good too.
> 
> That’s one thing I like about using android transport it’s easy to get files on the device and I can use neutron or whatever for EQ.
> ...


Sony made pretty nice small smartphones like 10 years ago, guess not anymore *lol*


----------



## abitdeef

FooFighter said:


> Sony made pretty nice small smartphones like 10 years ago, guess not anymore *lol*


Nope they’ve got giants now. Plus $$$$


----------



## abitdeef

Can I ask one more thing about iPhone 12 mini lol. How do I stop the brightness from automatically going down? It’s driving me crazy.


----------



## FooFighter

abitdeef said:


> Nope they’ve got giants now. Plus $$$$


https://www.androidauthority.com/best-small-android-phones-782746/


----------



## JelStIy

abitdeef said:


> Can I ask one more thing about iPhone 12 mini lol. How do I stop the brightness from automatically going down? It’s driving me crazy.


Did you try Settings-> Display and Brightness -> turn off "Automatic"


----------



## snapandslide

musicday said:


> Yes that's something I am curious to try also, IE900 with the W2.


@Scuba Devils .....


----------



## 0RF30

abitdeef said:


> let me try it again, because tons of my songs won’t transfer to iTunes. Like I’ve got 0 police albums. Just stupid
> 
> oh crap I’ve only bought the android version of neutron. I’ve got to buy it again. Not worth it, because I can’t get all my files on the phone.
> 
> ...



You can still find Galaxy S7 in some dark places, Android 10 with light custom rom, works like a charm with Bubbleupnp->UAPP->W2. 142.4 x 69.6 x 7.9 mm, 152g, 3000mah. 

Nokia 8 Sirocco.


----------



## abitdeef

FooFighter said:


> https://www.androidauthority.com/best-small-android-phones-782746/



yep thanks, I’ve had 3 of those on the list. The s10e, pixel, 5 and the Xperia x2 compact. S10e broke, forgot why I didn’t like the Xperia and the pixel 5 was just a touch too big to be comfortable. But it was really nice.


JelStIy said:


> Did you try Settings-> Display and Brightness -> turn off "Automatic"


automatic is off


----------



## musicday

0RF30 said:


> You can still find Galaxy S7 in some dark places, Android 10 with light custom rom, works like a charm with Bubbleupnp->UAPP->W2. 142.4 x 69.6 x 7.9 mm, 152g, 3000mah.
> 
> Nokia 8 Sirocco.


Or a very cheap Samsung Note 4 with custom android 10 and a 10000 mAH battery!


----------



## JelStIy

abitdeef said:


> yep thanks, I’ve had 3 of those on the list. The s10e, pixel, 5 and the Xperia x2 compact. S10e broke, forgot why I didn’t like the Xperia and the pixel 5 was just a touch too big to be comfortable. But it was really nice.
> 
> automatic is off


Then you might be talking about the dimming that happens just before the screen locks. In that case, you should adjust the screen lock setting (also in Display and Brightness) to longer than it is currently (or "never"), but that will cost you battery life.


----------



## vanez1985

Two cents adding into overall dongles/DACs discussion on the last few pages: I felt quite happy with my S1 until I read a few opinions about 3DT being a power-hungry IEM and tried a long forgotten Fiio Q5+AM3B combo. What a difference! 500 mW output + the warmest source signature I've heard so far completely transformed 3DT sound for better so now I struggle going back to S1 sounding very lean and anemic.

The question is: will W2 become a revelation for me being more juicy than S1 (not as much as Q5 though), or the difference is negligible and I'd better look into full-size DAP instead?


----------



## abitdeef (May 21, 2021)

JelStIy said:


> Then you might be talking about the dimming that happens just before the screen locks. In that case, you should adjust the screen lock setting (also in Display and Brightness) to longer than it is currently (or "never"), but that will cost you battery life.


No it doesn’t have anything to do with screen lock. It just happens at different times during use and everything is off. It’s like at half brightness now but it might be at a quarter brightness tonight. Then I turn it up to half brightness and it’s down to a quarter in the morning .

Edit:  Auto brightness was turned on under accessibility.  Jeez!


----------



## FooFighter (May 21, 2021)

vanez1985 said:


> Two cents adding into overall dongles/DACs discussion on the last few pages: I felt quite happy with my S1 until I read a few opinions about 3DT being a power-hungry IEM and tried a long forgotten Fiio Q5+AM3B combo. What a difference! 500 mW output + the warmest source signature I've heard so far completely transformed 3DT sound for better so now I struggle going back to S1 sounding very lean and anemic.
> 
> The question is: will W2 become a revelation for me being more juicy than S1 (not as much as Q5 though), or the difference is negligible and I'd better look into full-size DAP instead?


Fiio q5: AKM AK4490EN
L&P W2: CS43198

Haven't heard the Q5 myself but from my experience regarding AKM from M8 vs W2, AKM is the more warm and juicy choice whereas it always depends on the overall DAC-AMP implementation and IEM synergy.
I am using W2 as a more neutral energetic complement to the juicy warm M8.
I d also rate S1 to be warmer but at the cost of detail than W2.
So if you want that warmth and step up I think I d recommend some mid tier DAP like M6pro


----------



## abitdeef (May 21, 2021)

Speaking of DD, my hiby 2.5 to 4.4 adapter cable broke so I ordered their right angle 2.5 to 4.4 adapter plug. I like that it’s at a right angle, especially if I piggyback W2 on something.


----------



## Scuba Devils

Finally updated the firmware on my W2, curious to hear any differences - I'm on a Mac and was dreading the process of loading Windows via a VM etc but worked out pretty easy in the end. IE900 plugged in and ready to enjoy... trying Xelento mode given the single DD connection.


----------



## F700

Scuba Devils said:


> Finally updated the firmware on my W2, curious to hear any differences - I'm on a Mac and was dreading the process of loading Windows via a VM etc but worked out pretty easy in the end. IE900 plugged in and ready to enjoy... trying Xelento mode given the single DD connection.


Dunu ZEN also benefits from the Xelento EQ-"treatment". I am on 4.4mm, slow filter and tune 2 mode. Smooth and laid-back listening. Cozy as Friday night should be.


----------



## Scuba Devils

F700 said:


> Dunu ZEN also benefits from the Xelento EQ-"treatment". I am on 4.4mm, slow filter and tune 2 mode. Smooth and laid-back listening. Cozy as Friday night should be.



I might drag myself away from the IE900 and try the ZEN again... what tips are you using now on the ZEN?


----------



## F700 (May 21, 2021)

Scuba Devils said:


> I might drag myself away from the IE900 and try the ZEN again... what tips are you using now on the ZEN?


Switching between the Dunu stock white silicon (M-Size) and the Symbio W Peel. The fit is tight and confortable. The sound is full-bodied, but even taking into account the somewhat scooped treble, I get all the details I need.


----------



## snowy8171

Loving the w2 and clairvoyance pair up right now. Already sounded good with my westone w60


----------



## emusic13

Received 2 cables from AliExpress. DD hifi and a silver cable. A nice upgrade from the included stiff Apple knockoff looking adapter.


----------



## NZtechfreak

abitdeef said:


> let me try it again, because tons of my songs won’t transfer to iTunes. Like I’ve got 0 police albums. Just stupid
> 
> oh crap I’ve only bought the android version of neutron. I’ve got to buy it again. Not worth it, because I can’t get all my files on the phone.
> 
> ...



Check out the smaller Zenfone 8 model from ASUS.


----------



## FooFighter

Scuba Devils said:


> I might drag myself away from the IE900 and try the ZEN again... what tips are you using now on the ZEN?


How's IE900 in general?


----------



## Scuba Devils

FooFighter said:


> How's IE900 in general?



Excellent, very impressed with them.


----------



## Stuff Jones (May 22, 2021)

Stuff Jones said:


> Is it flexible enough to wrap around a phone?



Anyone? It being the DD USB C cable @FooFighter and others use.


----------



## emusic13

Stuff Jones said:


> Anyone? It being the DD USB C cable @FooFighter and others use.


Yes, the DD is flexible. The silver is even more flexible and only about $5 more. Big difference considering the stock is stiff enough to even move the w2 alone


----------



## FooFighter

emusic13 said:


> Yes, the DD is flexible. The silver is even more flexible and only about $5 more. Big difference considering the stock is stiff enough to even move the w2 alone


Correct 
As can be seen on the picture you never fear to damage the cable as it is sturdy and at the same time flexible when bending it in your pockets


----------



## abitdeef

Well I sold my R5s because I thought I’d be using iPhone 12 mini as a transport - but after trying to get all my files on iTunes (unsuccessful) I’ve ordered a mx3 to use as a transport. I guess I should have waited to sell lol


----------



## milkdudd

abitdeef said:


> Well I sold my R5s because I thought I’d be using iPhone 12 mini as a transport - but after trying to get all my files on iTunes (unsuccessful) I’ve ordered a mx3 to use as a transport. I guess I should have waited to sell lol


Sellers regret, the scourge of this hobby. Actually, all hobbies


----------



## JelStIy

milkdudd said:


> Sellers regret, the scourge of this hobby. Actually, all hobbies



That’s why I never sell anything and only have buyer’s regret


----------



## abitdeef

milkdudd said:


> Sellers regret, the scourge of this hobby. Actually, all hobbies


True but a fellow headfi’er is coming from an r3 pro and it going to enjoy it very much  plus they’re getting the  beautiful dignis case


----------



## abitdeef

JelStIy said:


> That’s why I never sell anything and only have buyer’s regret



I used to do that ha ha, still have old irivers and I audios and an old nano. But if I kept everything I bought I’d have to move, gotta rent dumpsters.


----------



## Stuff Jones (May 22, 2021)

Anyone else finding that the 4.4 fit  on this is super tight? I've tried with a few cables, and I really have to work at it to get them in and out. Worried about damaging it one day. My main cable works fine with my other sources.


----------



## bluestorm1992

Stuff Jones said:


> Anyone else finding that the 4.4 fit  on this is super tight? I've tried with a few cables, and I really have to work at it to get them in and out. Worried about damaging it one day. My main cable works fine with my other sources.


I have noticed that it is tight with one cable of mine (Eletech Prudence) but others are fine.


----------



## twister6

Stuff Jones said:


> Anyone else finding that the 4.4 fit  on this is super tight? I've tried with a few cables, and I really have to work at it to get them in and out. Worried about damaging it one day. My main cable works fine with my other sources.



Which cable?  These plugs do have some +/- tolerance, and I found it to be worse on budget chi-fi cables.


----------



## Stuff Jones (May 22, 2021)

twister6 said:


> Which cable?  These plugs do have some +/- tolerance, and I found it to be worse on budget chi-fi cables.


Effect Audio Maestro. So tight its hard to even rotate once plugged in. Again, it fits normally in my other 4.4 sources. I can imagine doing damage to cable jack and/or W2 over time going in and out (heh).

edit: actually, now that I remember I destroyed a very cheap old 4.4 cable jack head trying to pull it out of the w2.


----------



## abitdeef (May 22, 2021)

I got DD adapter 2.5 to 4.4 and it’s really tight, but I’d rather have it tight than loose. Really impressed with the packaging, I’ve got a nice wooden box now!
Balanced on this thing is a huge difference from the SE. I’m just reiterating that point  It’s one of those cases where it’s a stark difference.


----------



## snapandslide

abitdeef said:


> I got DD adapter 2.5 to 4.4 and it’s really tight, but I’d rather have it tight than loose. Really impressed with the packaging, I’ve got a nice wooden box now!
> Balanced on this thing is a huge difference from the SE. I’m just reiterating that point  It’s one of those cases where it’s a stark difference.


I was really impressed when I received the same DD adaptor - such a nice package! It won't be leaving the Odins which are connected to it, so a nice tight connection is great. 

Totally agree - balanced is another level.


----------



## Scuba Devils

I was just looking at that DD adaptor tonight on Ali while pondering the Fir Audio VxV... another IEM that is incredibly tempting.


----------



## abitdeef (May 22, 2021)

Scuba Devils said:


> I was just looking at that DD adaptor tonight on Ali while pondering the Fir Audio VxV... another IEM that is incredibly tempting.


It impacts the sound, don’t order it. My hiby sounds clearer.


----------



## Stuff Jones

No


abitdeef said:


> I got DD adapter 2.5 to 4.4 and it’s really tight, but I’d rather have it tight than loose. Really impressed with the packaging, I’ve got a nice wooden box now!
> Balanced on this thing is a huge difference from the SE. I’m just reiterating that point  It’s one of those cases where it’s a stark difference.



Like so tight it's hard to get in and out, or to rotate? Sorry to belabor the point, I just want to know if I should return it or not.


----------



## abitdeef (May 22, 2021)

Stuff Jones said:


> No
> 
> 
> Like so tight it's hard to get in and out, or to rotate? Sorry to belabor the point, I just want to know if I should return it or not.



both, I can rotate it but not easy. It’s pretty damn tight. Return the W2? No I wouldn’t, I’ve had other 4.4 that were tight. I’m sure over time it will loosen up a bit. Plus if you got it from an authorized dealer like music tech and the jack breaks they will replace or fix it.


----------



## Stuff Jones

Anyone else find their 4.4 socket is esp. tight?


----------



## Verificateur (May 22, 2021)

abitdeef said:


> I got DD adapter 2.5 to 4.4 and it’s really tight, but I’d rather have it tight than loose. Really impressed with the packaging, I’ve got a nice wooden box now!
> Balanced on this thing is a huge difference from the SE. I’m just reiterating that point  It’s one of those cases where it’s a stark difference.



Could you guys comment on whether or not this DD Hifi adapter is indeed not impacting sound quality / is fully transparent?

Was reading some concerns on one of the audio Discord servers about it, and elsewhere I think.

Just wondering what your experience has been, since it would be a pity to ‘spoil’ (or even impact in the slightest for the worst) the whole multi-$K chain by one adapter.

PS for example this adapter by PW Audio distills a bit more trust, so to speak... but of course not nearly as convenient, being a pig tail.


----------



## abitdeef (May 22, 2021)

Verificateur said:


> Could you guys comment on whether or not this DD Hifi adapter is indeed not impacting sound quality / is fully transparent?
> 
> Was reading some concerns on one of the audio Discord servers about it, and elsewhere I think.
> 
> ...



sounds excellent to me, the electronics of an adapter are dead simple and really shouldn’t have any impact on sound. I can later test it against the hiby but right off the bat I can hear no difference.
My multimeter is on the fritz or I’d check the continuity. But I’d bet it’s 100%

Edit:
After AB ing the 2 the DD does have a veil somewhat, it could be the ribbon connector they used. Going to send it back. Thanks verificatior


----------



## vanez1985

FooFighter said:


> Fiio q5: AKM AK4490EN
> L&P W2: CS43198
> 
> Haven't heard the Q5 myself but from my experience regarding AKM from M8 vs W2, AKM is the more warm and juicy choice whereas it always depends on the overall DAC-AMP implementation and IEM synergy.
> ...


Thanks! Actually I started thinking if I should sell a pack of my seldom used gear like Q5, Atlas, Cascade + a bunch of lower tier items to fund M8 purchase instead, leaving only S1, Z5, 3DT and some higher-grade OCC / pure silver cables which I still use daily 🤔


----------



## FooFighter

vanez1985 said:


> Thanks! Actually I started thinking if I should sell a pack of my seldom used gear like Q5, Atlas, Cascade + a bunch of lower tier items to fund M8 purchase instead, leaving only S1, Z5, 3DT and some higher-grade OCC / pure silver cables which I still use daily 🤔


Though there are still software glitches reported (much better though than in previous firmwares) M8 my personal choice top DAP for smooth thick musical SQ.
W2 is my mobile complement for more reference signature and more forward upper mids.


----------



## sebek

LP W2 still comes with that awful white cable?

Which cable did you buy to replace it? (for Android)


----------



## CFAX2

sebek said:


> LP W2 still comes with that awful white cable?
> 
> Which cable did you buy to replace it? (for Android)


https://www.amazon.com/dp/B086YYWL4...abc_3XPEQ713165AYD02JSHR?_encoding=UTF8&psc=1

After try multiple different types, I settled on that one.


----------



## abitdeef

Woo audio C to C. I can highly recommend this cable. Low profile and very flexible. 

https://wooaudio.com/accessories/wooaudio-usb-cable


----------



## docked seaman

Anyone with a iPhone notice a significant difference depending on what cable you use? Using the stock cable or a meenova the w2 sounds thin and small. But with a penon audio cable or apple camera adapter it sounds amazing.


----------



## bluestorm1992

docked seaman said:


> Anyone with a iPhone notice a significant difference depending on what cable you use? Using the stock cable or a meenova the w2 sounds thin and small. But with a penon audio cable or apple camera adapter it sounds amazing.


I suspect that’s due to the power supply restriction when used with some cables, which include the stock cable.


----------



## FooFighter

bluestorm1992 said:


> I suspect that’s due to the power supply restriction when used with some cables, which include the stock cable.


Thought the voltage restriction applies to IPhone in general and not the stock cable?
Will need to test ddhifi cable later once again but as far as I remember it didn't solve this restriction


----------



## bluestorm1992

FooFighter said:


> Thought the voltage restriction applies to IPhone in general and not the stock cable?
> Will need to test ddhifi cable later once again but as far as I remember it didn't solve this restriction


I was thinking that maybe the Apple camera adaptor solves the issue.


----------



## FooFighter

bluestorm1992 said:


> I was thinking that maybe the Apple camera adaptor solves the issue.


If that's true that will be like groundbreaking news for first page...
Have sold my Andro Golds meanwhile...
Who still has sensitive IEMs to do the distortion test with camera connection kit?
At least I will compare volume level later today to stock cable and report


----------



## abitdeef (May 24, 2021)

Um what’s the camera connection kit? Maybe that’s why my little m5 sounds better because of the better cable. I’m using stock iPhone cable. Not like it matters because I can’t get all my music on this little pos ha ha


----------



## FooFighter

abitdeef said:


> Um what’s the camera connection kit? Maybe that’s why my little m5 sounds better because of the better cable. I’m using stock iPhone cable. Not like it matters because I can’t get all my music on this little pos ha ha


Apples proprietary OTG solution from lightning to USB


----------



## abitdeef

FooFighter said:


> Apples proprietary OTG solution from lightning to USB


Oh, Yeah I figured these included cables were pretty cheap. I’ve heard of camera kit before but was confused with ‘camera’ being in the name.


----------



## FooFighter (May 24, 2021)

abitdeef said:


> Oh, Yeah I figured these included cables were pretty cheap. I’ve heard of camera kit before but was confused with ‘camera’ being in the name.


Guess that's historical as it was  exactly for connecting camera card readers etc once upon a time ago and just kept the name then.
Honestly W2 is my first DAC introducing an all-in-one cable instead of the bulky Apple adapter.
I ve been using the camera connection kit and clones of it with all sorts of DACs/DAPs before mobile and desktop.
For such dongle solutions it's of course nicer to have smaller footprint solutions 
But as discussed in this thread before there are better quality alternatives to the stock cable such as penon and ddhifi (which I got after jumping on the W2 train).
I still believe that these better cables are superior for not losing port connections but won't improve any IPhone voltage restrictions - for which I mainly use Android with W2 meanwhile.
Haven't paid much attention to that topic before W2


----------



## JelStIy

FooFighter said:


> Guess that's historical as it was  exactly for connecting camera card readers etc once upon a time ago and just kept the name then.
> Honestly W2 is my first DAC introducing an all-in-one cable instead of the bulky Apple adapter.
> I ve been using the camera connection kit and clones of it with all sorts of DACs/DAPs before mobile and desktop.
> For such dongle solutions it's of course nicer to have smaller footprint solutions
> ...



Just an anecdote, but I noticed the other day that my W2 got considerably warmer when used with a Penon cable compared to Apple adapter + generic USB cable. I am not experiencing disconnects with either.


----------



## abitdeef (May 24, 2021)

I ordered a m3x for an android transport so I’ll be good there. But I’m having problems with my IPhone so I might be going back to android anyways. My caller ID isn’t working even though att says all is well.
But I digressW2 is wonderful and It will have a wonderful transport, one way or another.
I gotta say besides size the iPhone 12 seems like a step down from my s10e and pixel 5.

Bummer is every time I switch phones it’s a 55 dollar restocking fee. Yet both my ‘new’ phones weren’t sealed, and were clearly opened lol.

Sorry about whining about my phone  I’m just frustrated.


----------



## abitdeef

JelStIy said:


> Just an anecdote, but I noticed the other day that my W2 got considerably warmer when used with a Penon cable compared to Apple adapter + generic USB cable. I am not experiencing disconnects with either.



maybe getting more juice.


----------



## docked seaman

JelStIy said:


> Just an anecdote, but I noticed the other day that my W2 got considerably warmer when used with a Penon cable compared to Apple adapter + generic USB cable. I am not experiencing disconnects with either.


Interesting, because the penon cable is pretending to be Apple camera cable.  Look at settings- general- about....... The stock w2 comes up as a Yhx cable....


----------



## docked seaman

Anyone have this cable https://www.oeaudio.net/product-page/oeotg-digital-cable ? Claims 5v 200mA .....


----------



## saltyfr0g

docked seaman said:


> Anyone have this cable https://www.oeaudio.net/product-page/oeotg-digital-cable ? Claims 5v 200mA .....


No issues so far. Not the most flexible cable though.


----------



## sebek

Is this IFI Type C cable good to replace the stock white one?

https://www.amazon.it/dp/B07F1KVKQR/ref=cm_sw_r_cp_apa_glt_i_B90PA05ZTPX87NZT5JB4

I live in Europe, Amazon sells this directly, it would be easier and faster.


----------



## hybridnut

I've just received W2. Plan to use it with iphone12 + Trailli. Anyone could suggest the proper adjustment on W2 and iphone to get the best sound?


----------



## abitdeef

This thread is 20% W2, and 80% cables I love it! That equals 110% of hi fi hi jinx


----------



## FooFighter (May 24, 2021)

hybridnut said:


> I've just received W2. Plan to use it with iphone12 + Trailli. Anyone could suggest the proper adjustment on W2 and iphone to get the best sound?


yep, better get some Android digital transport 
seriously I think it's decent with iPhone but when getting a Porsche I won't compromise anything regarding its fuel.
I prefer dynamics on both Moto G6 Android or my M8 TOTL DAP as digital Transport over iPhone 11 Pro.
MacBook Pro is great too, you realise it directly when you A-B using UApp or even Amazon Music HD or Tidal native app.
Settings on W2: standard, tone:2, high gain

Edit: I'd also recommend that you borrow some other TOTL DAPs to pair with Traillii just to get an idea if you miss something.
Though it sounds fabulous on W2 I personally wouldn't like to miss the thick SQ signature with mid bass impact and even bigger layering on my Shanling M8 which I won't carry around though for ultra portability


----------



## docked seaman

FooFighter said:


> yep, better get some Android digital transport
> seriously I think it's decent with iPhone but when getting a Porsche I won't compromise anything regarding its fuel.
> I prefer dynamics on both Moto G6 Android or my M8 TOTL DAP as digital Transport over iPhone 11 Pro.
> MacBook Pro is great too, you realise it directly when you A-B using UApp or even Amazon Music HD or Tidal native app.
> Settings on W2: standard, tone:2, high gain


Try it with a apple camera adapter.....


----------



## FooFighter (May 24, 2021)

docked seaman said:


> Try it with a apple camera adapter.....


Will test later for sure but looking at my earlier tests this year I am not so confident e.g https://www.head-fi.org/threads/lux...le-update-info-on-post-1.949448/post-16279864

Anyone with IPhone who doesn't own Android devices can test himself and connect W2 to his Mac/PC and play the same track.
Let me know your thoughts 
The distortion issue is actually only relevant for very sensitive IEMs like Andromeda.
I guess anything > 12 Ohms should be fine
 Nevertheless I am questioning the difference of headroom and dynamics  using different voltage output levels.


----------



## bluestorm1992

hybridnut said:


> I've just received W2. Plan to use it with iphone12 + Trailli. Anyone could suggest the proper adjustment on W2 and iphone to get the best sound?


@tawmizzzz


----------



## docked seaman

FooFighter said:


> Will test later for sure but looking at my earlier tests this year I am not so confident e.g https://www.head-fi.org/threads/lux...le-update-info-on-post-1.949448/post-16279864
> 
> Anyone with IPhone who doesn't own Android devices can test himself and connect W2 to his Mac/PC and play the same track.
> Let me know your thoughts
> ...


May also depend on the iPhone. https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets/d/1_Yqd7lpt3N2B0kVwzqzHoRmCTO7ZTe32p_xhjuGluh8/htmlview   the e1da 9038 will work with some but not others. Seems like different iPhones give different amount of power.


----------



## FooFighter (May 24, 2021)

docked seaman said:


> May also depend on the iPhone. https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets/d/1_Yqd7lpt3N2B0kVwzqzHoRmCTO7ZTe32p_xhjuGluh8/htmlview   the e1da 9038 will work with some but not others. Seems like different iPhones give different amount of power.


Hmm interesting 
Would definitely be worth a big fat note on first page which IPhones are suitable without limitation plus I d even consider myself upgrading my IPhone to 12Pro if that will work as expected...
I could personally only test IPhone 11Pro  and I think also Twister wrote before there's some general Apple IPhone limitation regarding the USB output specification...
That's why I assumed it's a general thing.


----------



## tawmizzzz

hybridnut said:


> I've just received W2. Plan to use it with iphone12 + Trailli. Anyone could suggest the proper adjustment on W2 and iphone to get the best sound?


Default out-of-box settings is my favorite. I never felt the need to tinker (and even when I did, didn't really like it).

Default settings just for reference should be Standard, Fast, and Tuning 2 at HIGH gain. Tuning 1 actually brings the mids forward but seems to compress the treble and bass too much for my tastes.


----------



## snapandslide

I’ve been using a XS with my Odins and no issues with distortion - max volume on the iPhone and high gain is around ‘20’. My PC definitely drives it better but seems fine for my use. I need to try with a recent android device to compare as its left me curious.


----------



## docked seaman

snapandslide said:


> I’ve been using a XS with my Odins and no issues with distortion - max volume on the iPhone and high gain is around ‘20’. My PC definitely drives it better but seems fine for my use. I need to try with a recent android device to compare as its left me curious.


With the cable that came with w2? Or a different one?


----------



## FooFighter (May 24, 2021)

Just did quick A-B Tidal IPhone 11 Pro vs Moto G6, New Twenty One Pilots Album, Traillii on high gain, standard, LL fast, tone 2
- Ddhifi cable on IPhone or Apple Camera Connection Kit with attached USB A to C adapter: no audible difference for me 
- Tidal native app Moto G6 vs IPhone 11 Pro: 
+ volume difference strangely not so audible as I thought before - sound equally loud 
+ iPhone sounds more wet and a tad more boomy on IPhone bass notes not as textured as on Moto G6
- UApp on Moto G6 vs Tidal native app on IPhone 11 Pro
+ noticeable lift in all frequencies, especially mids to high frequencies 
+ more forward mids 
+ appears louder as laid back presentation on Tidal native app even comparing Moto G6 against itself only 

My subjective sum up:
- Difference Tidal native app on Android Moto G6 vs IPhone 11 Pro is not as striking as I thought 
- difference between UApp Moto G6 vs IPhone 11 Pro native app is very striking though 
- difference between UApp and Tidal native app on Moto G6 alone is striking too
- for a more laid back lush presentation with in comparison reduced details  Tidal native app is fine for either Android or IPhone 
- For more revealing forward presentation with more details UApp on Android, here: Moto G6 is my personal choice


----------



## snapandslide

docked seaman said:


> With the cable that came with w2? Or a different one?


Cable that came for the iphone, but another generic USB-C  (been referenced here before) for the PC.


----------



## Ufanco

docked seaman said:


> Anyone with a iPhone notice a significant difference depending on what cable you use? Using the s
> 
> 
> FooFighter said:
> ...


Good to know I just ordered 2 ddhifi cables and was worried. Coming from the iPhone 6 to the 12mini and W2 have been really inpressed by how much better new setup sounds. 
Guess next might be new iem’s, I’ll see how the new cable sounds with the phonak 232 first. I love the comfort and sound but wonder what else i’m missing out on by staying with older iem’s compared to newer ones.


----------



## FooFighter (May 24, 2021)

For Amazon Music HD users: IPhone is playing bit perfect and W2 is streaming full information from IPhone vs the missing full  MQA unfold in Tidal on W2.
Same might apply for Quobuz.
On my Moto G6 W2 is showing  some weird double of the songs bit rate vs fixed 192 khz on IPhone which is consistent to what I am getting on all of my current and past TOTL DAPs and Macbook Pro.
I fear on my Android phone there's some Android processing happening which is not desired.
So for IPhone users I recommend Amazon Music HD for full reliable hires experience with even an edge over some Android implementations like my company phone


----------



## snapandslide

FooFighter said:


> For Amazon Music HD users: IPhone is playing bit perfect and W2 is streaming full information from IPhone vs the missing MQA in Tidal.
> Same might apply for Quobuz.
> On my Moto G6 W2 is showing  some weird double of the songs bit rate vs fixed 192 khz on IPhone which is consistent to what I am getting on all of my current and past TOTL DAPs and Macbook Pro.
> I fear on my Android phone there's some Android processing happening which is not desired.
> So for IPhone users I recommend Amazon Music HD for full reliable hires experience with even an edge over some Android implementations like my company phone


It could be a Tidal thing for iphone - I've been using Qobuz and the bit rates all seem fine.


----------



## JelStIy

snapandslide said:


> It could be a Tidal thing for iphone - I've been using Qobuz and the bit rates all seem fine.


Agreed — Qobuz works great on the iPhone with correct rates.


----------



## FooFighter

You misunderstood what I meant with Amazon Music HD.
When playing bit perfect you won't apply any system equalizer, not even pressing the hardware volume buttons will change volume on W2 then.
And that's the case on IPhone vs Android Moto G6 in my case.
So that's why I say IPhone has the edge here plus is displaying the correct bit rates vs Android.


----------



## snapandslide

JelStIy said:


> Agreed — Qobuz works great on the iPhone with correct rates.


Seems as if another unintended good reason for me moving away from tidal earlier this month....


----------



## FooFighter (May 24, 2021)

snapandslide said:


> Seems as if another unintended good reason for me moving away from tidal earlier this month....


The rates are correctly displayed on Tidal/IPhone/W2  but not on Amazon Music on Android/W2.
Tidal will do first 2x in software for MQA and that's what W2 is showing then


----------



## snapandslide

FooFighter said:


> The rates are correctly displayed on Tidal/IPhone/W2  but not on Amazon Music on Android/W2.
> Tidal will do first 2x in software for MQA and that's what W2 is showing then


Oh right gotcha. My mistake!


----------



## Pro-Jules (May 25, 2021)

How are the eq presets?

I am a bit fussy, preferring parametric / surgical eq.

I might abandon my Sony NWZ 507 for this (to keep things simple)

What is battery drain like (I am on an iPhone 12 pro plus / max? The largest)


----------



## krypticide

Please don't shoot me, but I think my question may be very basic:

I have Focal Clear headphones. Right now, I'm plugging into 3.5mm directly, but do you guys think there would be a difference if I switched to the 4.4mm balanced output? It'd be a $50 adapter spend for me. I'm using the stock Focal cables.


----------



## musicday

I am using the W2 with Windows 7 and Netflix and Blon BL-03 with copper silver plated cable and I am amazed how good this dongle make them sound.


----------



## musicday

krypticide said:


> Please don't shoot me, but I think my question may be very basic:
> 
> I have Focal Clear headphones. Right now, I'm plugging into 3.5mm directly, but do you guys think there would be a difference if I switched to the 4.4mm balanced output? It'd be a $50 adapter spend for me. I'm using the stock Focal cables.


For harder to drive headphones the 4.4 mm balanced output is a must. Not only you get nearly double power compared to the 3.5 mm output but you get better separation, wider stage and deeper bass, to name some of the benefits.


----------



## sebek

I am about to complete the order for UM MEST OG with L&P W2 on Musicteck. 

Tell me I'm right to do it!


----------



## JelStIy (May 25, 2021)

Deleted — accidental post.


----------



## snowy8171

what are the volume levels you guys are listening at? with my clairvoyance, in high gain i can easily get to 70 on volume.
also is there something i should do when using w2 with youtube? seems very quit and i almost have to max out volume


----------



## FooFighter

snowy8171 said:


> what are the volume levels you guys are listening at? with my clairvoyance, in high gain i can easily get to 70 on volume.
> also is there something i should do when using w2 with youtube? seems very quit and i almost have to max out volume


Are you running balanced?
I am not going beyond 40 often with my Trailliis on high gain


----------



## FooFighter (May 25, 2021)

sebek said:


> I am about to complete the order for UM MEST OG with L&P W2 on Musicteck.
> 
> Tell me I'm right to do it!


I had MEST MKII and it was amazing with W2, good stage and holografy, engaging with punchy dry bass.
If possible get the balanced cable solution so you can run full throttle with them.
OG MEST is told to be more technical with even more holografy but less balanced / neutral than MKII.
There are folks who prefer OG over MK2 and vice versa 😉


----------



## snowy8171

FooFighter said:


> Are you running balanced?
> I am not going beyond 40 often with my Trailliis on high gain


using 3.5. using it with note 21 and uapp. also using some with tab s7 plus


----------



## FooFighter

snowy8171 said:


> using 3.5. using it with note 21 and uapp. also using some with tab s7 plus


Whenever you have the budget, go balanced.
That's usually always more comfortable without needing to crank up volume, better headroom and often better performance as high end DACs/DAPs are targeted for that use case


----------



## snowy8171

FooFighter said:


> Whenever you have the budget, go balanced.
> That's usually always more comfortable without needing to crank up volume, better headroom and often better performance as high end DACs/DAPs are targeted for that use case


yea ive been looking at getting a replacement balanced cable. any reccs, as there are so many different ones


----------



## twister6

krypticide said:


> Please don't shoot me, but I think my question may be very basic:
> 
> I have Focal Clear headphones. Right now, I'm plugging into 3.5mm directly, but do you guys think there would be a difference if I switched to the 4.4mm balanced output? It'd be a $50 adapter spend for me. I'm using the stock Focal cables.



Assuming you will be using XLR to 4.4mm adapter?  From the spec, Clear is 55ohm 104dB sensitivity pair of cans.  It's not super hard to drive, but probably needs a little push to drive them to their full potential.  Going balanced will give you more headroom to drive them more efficiently.


----------



## FooFighter (May 25, 2021)

snowy8171 said:


> yea ive been looking at getting a replacement balanced cable. any reccs, as there are so many different ones


Better ask that in the MEST thread.
I was lucky ordering such IEMs with good enough balanced stock cables and didn't need to swap. After I read that the MEST MKII balanced stock cable is selling alone for 500 USD I was shocked - don't even ask how much the Traillii stock cable would sell for separately...


----------



## bluestorm1992

FooFighter said:


> Better ask that in the MEST thread.
> I was lucky ordering such IEMs with good enough balanced stock cables and didn't need to swap. After I read that the MEST MKII balanced stock cable is selling alone for 500 USD I was shocked - don't even ask how much the Traillii stock cable would sell for separately...


$2000. It is based on PW 1960 4-wired, a popular yet expensive TOTL cable.


----------



## FooFighter

bluestorm1992 said:


> $2000. It is based on PW 1960 4-wired, a popular yet expensive TOTL cable.


Didn't want to shock the others, now you did it 😎


----------



## WoodyLuvr (May 26, 2021)

bluestorm1992 said:


> $2000. It is based on PW 1960 4-wired, a popular yet expensive TOTL cable.





FooFighter said:


> Didn't want to shock the others, now you did it 😎


Haptic touch controls and even includes an authentic James Bond emergency garrote made out of an exotic hybrid blend of Kevlar and Mylar.

For those who have no f'***! idea what I am talking about:


----------



## Babayagga

snowy8171 said:


> yea ive been looking at getting a replacement balanced cable. any reccs, as there are so many different ones


I just bought the 4.4mm Nicehck Dark Jade Graphene cable for $69 and totally love it. The guy who makes this cable for all the other cable companies (Kbear and Nicehck)  is called XINHS and sells both a 4 core ($39) and an 8 core (thick and heavy for $55) and is found on Aliexpress. I chose the Nicehck version because I liked the connectors they used better but you need to find a good sale for them because they normally retail for around $120. I saw the Kbear version for $61 the other day.


----------



## royiko

I am reading the thread. It seems people compare the SQ of W2 with many great DAPs like M8, M6 pro. I am really interested for M6 pro or N6ii. How much percentage of sound one can get from W2 when compared to both?


----------



## FooFighter (May 26, 2021)

royiko said:


> I am reading the thread. It seems people compare the SQ of W2 with many great DAPs like M8, M6 pro. I am really interested for M6 pro or N6ii. How much percentage of sound one can get from W2 when compared to both?


guess that's something for the seniors to answer like @bluestorm1992 or @twister6.
There are people using it as the only source for their Trailli and I am enjoying it with it too.
I would say that with a dongle you are limited in terms of headroom and dynamics due to the lack of proper battery powered amp + the amp implementation itself is maybe limited due to the tiny space.
Plus TOTL DAPs like my M8 are using desktop size DACs and will have upper hand in terms of layering, bespoke headroom and details.
How much % is difficult to say, for IEMs only I'd say W2 is yet pretty close, for Full Size headphones I'd say the difference is bigger.
The fact that I am still using W2 besides my TOTL DAP not only for on-the-go but also at home for getting a different sound signature should also speak for itself that it's good enough.


----------



## Xinlisupreme

Scuba Devils said:


> Finally updated the firmware on my W2, curious to hear any differences - I'm on a Mac and was dreading the process of loading Windows via a VM etc but worked out pretty easy in the end. IE900 plugged in and ready to enjoy... trying Xelento mode given the single DD connection.


I received mine 8 days ago and has xelento setting, how can i check wich FW is installed?
Should i plug W2 to PC/Mac?


----------



## FooFighter

Xinlisupreme said:


> I received mine 8 days ago and has xelento setting, how can i check wich FW is installed?
> Should i plug W2 to PC/Mac?


correct - plug into USB while pressing the function button


----------



## Xinlisupreme

CFAX2 said:


> https://www.amazon.com/dp/B086YYWL4...abc_3XPEQ713165AYD02JSHR?_encoding=UTF8&psc=1
> 
> After try multiple different types, I settled on that one.


No lighting version for iPhone?


----------



## Xinlisupreme

docked seaman said:


> th a penon audio cable or apple camera adapter


@docked seaman can you link penon lightning/USB-C cable?


----------



## FooFighter (May 26, 2021)

Xinlisupreme said:


> No lighting version for iPhone?


That's the best latest post regarding lightning solutions 
https://www.head-fi.org/threads/lux...le-update-info-on-post-1.949448/post-16360987
Am using a similar ddhifi combo usb-c to usb-c plus lightning adapter without issues from Aliexpress - so waiting time is part of the offering 😉


----------



## Xinlisupreme

docked seaman said:


> Try it with a apple camera adapter.....


Somewhere i have it... but wich cable do you plug between apple adaptor and W2?


----------



## Xinlisupreme

FooFighter said:


> That's the best latest post regarding lightning solutions
> https://www.head-fi.org/threads/lux...le-update-info-on-post-1.949448/post-16360987
> Am using a similar ddhifi combo usb-c to usb-c plus lightning adapter without issues from Aliexpress - so waiting time is part of the offering 😉


Did you chose ddhifi usb-c to usb-c to use it with Android smartphone and got Apple camera adaptor for iPhone?
I'd go with lightning version, i'd chose between DDhifi and Penon....


----------



## FooFighter (May 26, 2021)

Xinlisupreme said:


> Did you chose ddhifi usb-c to usb-c to use it with Android smartphone and got Apple camera adaptor for iPhone?
> I'd go with lightning version, i'd chose between DDhifi and Penon....


Look at my collection meanwhile 😉
As for the ddhifi cable, yes I wanted to use it for both Android and IPhone but there with the extra adapter it turned out that it only works with IPhone 😂
As for the camera connection kit, am connecting some usb-c to USB-A connector I think I have from my Qudelix 5k...
But in the end didn't bring any advantage but only more bulk, so am sticking with the ddhifi solution...


----------



## Ocelitgol

I'm not sure if this was discussed before, but is there a difference using the dongle with phone vs desktop/laptop? If so, then how different are we talking about. 

I remember someone mentioned that phone can only put out a certain voltage to dongle.


----------



## Xinlisupreme

Yes to have best performaces W2 needs more power provided by USB or USB-c, so Android Smartphone/Dap or PC/Mac will drive it better than iPhone.
Not sure every smartphone sounds similar, i notice different W2 performaces plugged to my Shanling M6Pro/M8 and iPhone 12 Pro Max, i didn't test Andro Smartphone.


----------



## docked seaman

Xinlisupreme said:


> @docked seaman can you link penon lightning/USB-C cable?


https://penonaudio.com/type-c-to-lightning-silver-plated-cable.html

I have the L cable. But it's quite large it won't fit with my phone case on.  Also after a few days it's not the greatest connection.

https://www.oeaudio.net/product-page/oeotg-digital-cable claims to give 5v with 200mA.  Maybe try that


----------



## docked seaman

Xinlisupreme said:


> Somewhere i have it... but wich cable do you plug between apple adaptor and W2?


Using the usb c one that came with the w2.   I actually have the camera adapter 3 with a place to plug in power.  I know for e1da Dac it gives more power. Don’t know for w2.


----------



## Xinlisupreme

docked seaman said:


> he L cable. But it's quite large it won't fit with my phone case on. Also after a few days it's not the greatest connection


Thank you also this one looks interesting https://it.aliexpress.com/item/1005002246584187.html


----------



## 0RF30

Xinlisupreme said:


> I received mine 8 days ago and has xelento setting, how can i check wich FW is installed?
> Should i plug W2 to PC/Mac?





FooFighter said:


> correct - plug into USB while pressing the function button



Works the same on a phone (at least an android one).


----------



## Ufanco

Have to say as much as I love the W2 things sure are more complicated this upgrade. Balanced aim's cables for best performance, special cables needed for iPhones to work. Makes me glad that W2 comes with a cable for iPhones. 
 Thanks to recommended output on the forum, I ended up going with the TC28i and TC05 combo and a extra MFi06 cable.The link below includes all 3. 


Xinlisupreme said:


> Thank you also this one looks interesting https://it.aliexpress.com/item/1005002246584187.html


----------



## HiFiHawaii808 (May 26, 2021)

abitdeef said:


> I’ve been using my iPhone mini and I’d like to ask for cable recs over the stock cable.


I just got this one and it works great.  Way better than I expected.   

https://www.aliexpress.com/item/1005002275865070.html?spm=a2g0s.9042311.0.0.5ccc4c4djhZuTL

Here's a picture.    It fits perfectly.    Love this combination with the W2.    Z1R + iPhone Xs max + W2.    Note, I just got ADV Custom ear tips for the Z1Rs which work great for anyone having fit problems with these IEMs.


----------



## Xinlisupreme (May 26, 2021)

HiFiHawaii808 said:


> I just got this one and it works great.  Way better than I expected.
> 
> https://www.aliexpress.com/item/1005002275865070.html?spm=a2g0s.9042311.0.0.5ccc4c4djhZuTL


And wich cable do you plug it?
@HiFiHawaii808 why not this one?


----------



## Xinlisupreme

I’m listening Tansio mirai Land, driving W2 with M6 pro.
It’s an incredible combo!!!

Unfortunately I own iPhone 12 Pro Max, I’d try an android smartphone 🤭
Soooo lovely W2😍


----------



## HiFiHawaii808

Xinlisupreme said:


> And wich cable do you plug it?
> @HiFiHawaii808 why not this one?


It came with the cable I have included in the picture above.     I got it at the recommendation of @bluestorm1992 a while ago.    Just got home and found it here waiting for me to try out.    What is really good about this dongle is that it sits very firmly in the iPhone port


----------



## FooFighter

HiFiHawaii808 said:


> It came with the cable I have included in the picture above.     I got it at the recommendation of @bluestorm1992 a while ago.    Just got home and found it here waiting for me to try out.    What is really good about this dongle is that it sits very firmly in the iPhone port


Same with me before.
If I knew that the ddhifi usb-c to usb-c isn't working with anything else but iPhone with the extra ddhifi lightning adapter I d though better bought the variant of @Xinlisupreme


----------



## HiFiHawaii808

Xinlisupreme said:


> And wich cable do you plug it?
> @HiFiHawaii808 why not this one?


Also, with the dongle and cable I have, I can use the same cable to connect the W2 to my Hiby R6 2020 which has a USB-C port.   If I bought the one you suggest, then I need to purchase 2 cables.


----------



## FooFighter

HiFiHawaii808 said:


> Also, with the dongle and cable I have, I can use the same cable to connect the W2 to my Hiby R6 2020 which has a USB-C port.   If I bought the one you suggest, then I need to purchase 2 cables.


So it works with R6?
Great!
Doesn't work with M8, Macbook Pro or Moto G6...


----------



## Scuba Devils

I've had mine on the MacBook for well over 90% of my listening, my understanding was the audio source wouldn't make a difference, just a means to access the source audio?


----------



## FooFighter (May 26, 2021)

Scuba Devils said:


> I've had mine on the MacBook for well over 90% of my listening, my understanding was the audio source wouldn't make a difference, just a means to access the source audio?


My MacBook comment above was referring only to the USB-C to USB-C ddhifi cable.
Regarding your other question:
The problem is that W2 is powered at the same time from the source and not only getting digital music data  as Bitstream.
After receiving the Bitstream W2 needs to do digital-analogue conversion and amplify that signal using the (limited) voltage from its source. 
That's the difference to other battery powered dongles like Qudelix 5k etc or DAPs
That's why it's making a difference


----------



## royiko

Xinlisupreme said:


> I’m listening Tansio mirai Land, driving W2 with M6 pro.
> It’s an incredible combo!!!
> 
> Unfortunately I own iPhone 12 Pro Max, I’d try an android smartphone 🤭
> Soooo lovely W2😍


How's the SQ compares to M6 pro?


----------



## pdxfletch

HiFiHawaii808 said:


> I just got this one and it works great.  Way better than I expected.
> 
> https://www.aliexpress.com/item/1005002275865070.html?spm=a2g0s.9042311.0.0.5ccc4c4djhZuTL
> 
> Here's a picture.    It fits perfectly.    Love this combination with the W2.    Z1R + iPhone Xs max + W2.    Note, I just got ADV Custom ear tips for the Z1Rs which work great for anyone having fit problems with these IEMs.



A bit off-topic, but what's the IEM cable that you're using with the Z1R?


----------



## Xinlisupreme

Scuba Devils said:


> I've had mine on the MacBook for well over 90% of my listening, my understanding was the audio source wouldn't make a difference, just a means to access the source audio?


I notice 3 different performances using 3 different transport

1- M8
2- M6 Pro
3- IPhone 12 Pro Max 

I compared them using Tidal.


----------



## Xinlisupreme

royiko said:


> How's the SQ compares to M6 pro?


Different sound signature, W2 is very sensitive to transport depends more on it.

If you have an iPhone, M6 Pro sounds far better. 

W2 with M6 Pro as transport isn’t far from M6 Pro (stand alone), but W2 has thinner mids and faster bass, more neutral.

With M8 as transport, W2 play in another league but can’t compete with M8 stand.


----------



## HiFiHawaii808

pdxfletch said:


> A bit off-topic, but what's the IEM cable that you're using with the Z1R?


It is a Advanced AcousticWerkes Thera - Symphonym (8 core).   It pairs nicel with the Z1Rs.


----------



## snapandslide

I also find my PC drives things substantially better compared to the iPhone. However for the limited times I use it with my phone, it’s more than adequate.


----------



## Xinlisupreme

snapandslide said:


> I also find my PC drives things substantially better compared to the iPhone. However for the limited times I use it with my phone, it’s more than adequate.


I know would sound crazy, but try it with your WM1A and let me know 😋


----------



## snapandslide (May 26, 2021)

Xinlisupreme said:


> I know would sound crazy, but try it with your WM1A and let me know 😋


Haha let me see if I have a usb -> usb c adapter


----------



## Xinlisupreme

HiFiHawaii808 said:


> Also, with the dongle and cable I have, I can use the same cable to connect the W2 to my Hiby R6 2020 which has a USB-C port.   If I bought the one you suggest, then I need to purchase 2 cables.


Right, the combo definitely would be a good choice and cable looks the same but dunno if cable + adaptors sounds better than lighting-> USB-c cable.
I have DD 2.5->4.4 and I can hear sligh degrading in SQ.
I’d buy 2 cable, maybe starting from USB-c to USB-c and if work better than stock W2 cable I’ll buy also lighting model.
Strange on W2 is usbc/usbc there isn’t marked right verse.


----------



## musicday

Let's hope the L&P haven't forgotten us with the firmware after the massive success with the W2.


----------



## mico1964

As far as I have been able to verify, the cause of the distortion and poor high volume quality of the W2 connected to an iPhone are the stock lightning cables (both the white one and the new black one).

For some unknown reason they power the W2 with a voltage of 3.2-3.5 volts, while all the other five cables I have tried (two from DD, one from Penon, one from Ali and the Apple CCK) supply the correct voltage of 4.95-5.05 volts.

All measured using an iPhone 11 Pro Max playing white noise at 0 dB, connected to the W2 set to "High Gain" and Volume 75, and connected to my IER-Z1Rs via the balanced 4.4 output.

If anyone is interested, with these settings the W2 draws about 130 mA (at 5 volts) and the Lotoo S1 about 80 mA.


----------



## Xinlisupreme

mico1964 said:


> As far as I have been able to verify, the cause of the distortion and poor high volume quality of the W2 connected to an iPhone are the stock lightning cables (both the white one and the new black one).
> 
> For some unknown reason they power the W2 with a voltage of 3.2-3.5 volts, while all the other five cables I have tried (two from DD, one from Penon, one from Ali and the Apple CCK) supply the correct voltage of 4.95-5.05 volts.
> 
> ...


@mico1964 Great Job, thanks!
Did you notice different sound from DD to Penon lightning cables?


----------



## FooFighter (May 27, 2021)

Maybe also a reason why I couldn't recognize volume differences in my last test using ddhifi cables or Apple Camera kit vs Android phone.
With my 2nd W2 I haven't even unpacked the stock cables - I left them in the box right from the start 😂
@Xinlisupreme M6pro / M8 was just better or also louder than IPhone in your tests?
As far as I remember Macbook Pro was still louder even with better cables on IPhone...
Guess voltage is even higher there...

I just did a quick test 
- M8/IPhone11Pro/Macbook Pro as digital transport 
- Amazon Music HD 
-Traillii High Gain, volume 40
- Ddhifi cable with ddhifi lightning adapter 
- Qudelix 5k usb-c to usb-c cable 

-> M8 vs iPhone: cannot recognize volume differences 
-> Macbook vs IPhone, exclusive mode,  volume in app set to maximum: cannot recognize volume differences 

Didn't have time to look after SQ differences but as I posted before: Amazon Music HD is for me like the better benchmark for IPhone as it's sending full uncoded flac and no MQA etc involved and also no "enhancer" like UApp involved but also not necessary in comparison...
To me it sounds for now equally good!

Will unpack stock cable later at night and re-listen...

Edit: guess I will use IPhone more often now...


----------



## Xinlisupreme (May 27, 2021)

Both dap sound far better than iPhone that miss in mids area compared to Shanling dap
I had Best performances with M8 but I didn’t pay attention to volume differences, maybe yes with daps sounded louder


----------



## FooFighter (May 27, 2021)

Xinlisupreme said:


> Both dap sound far better than iPhone that miss in mids area compared to Shanling dap
> I had Best performances with M8 but I didn’t keep attention to differences with volume, maybe yes with daps sounded louder


What I am wondering about is the fact that there are differences reported for different digital sources whereas in theory the difference should happen on end device level and not source device level.
We assumed that the source voltage is causing this.
A few months ago with different IEMs and also different cables I remember that I heard volume differences between Macbook and iPhone.
That's why I assumed that the volume difference (W2 being set static to some volume value) was a symptom of the voltage difference.
Now that the cables are in the discussion (and seem to be measured too) I can imagine that the right USB-cables are now mitigating the before voltage constraints.

If that is true, what is left?
- Source device FEMTO CLOCK receiving the bitstream before handing over to W2 -> does it matter so much???
- Source device applying its system eq signature before handing over to W2
-> that's usually a symptom happening when connecting over LO to external Amps like C9 etc. but not in USB-mode!
-> that's not supposed to happen in bit perfect mode (which can be set in UApp but not in other apps as I am aware of)

I will test later at night again but remember that when playing through Q1 as digital source and applying EQ it could be heard on W2!
That's why I am wondering if that can be the reason for perceived better SQ when connecting a better DAP as digital source ...


----------



## Xinlisupreme

In my desktop experiences i had many test with streamer connected to same dac and every streamer sounded different, i thouhgt depends on software/firmware or maybe to different power supply.
Anyway M6 and M8 has same android, maybe, but different firmware, different soc, different battery and clock, any difference in hardware affects sound performances.
Use M8 with W2 is utopic but if you own both.... why not? 
Mest Mk2 sounds far better plugged to M8 but with Land i'm not sure there is a big difference between M8 and M8+W2...


----------



## FooFighter

As I am planning to sell my other TOTL DAP brick if it ever comes back from repair in China I consider using exactly that setup with M8 and W2 for home usage.
I got W2 not only for mobility but for a different flavour compared to the M8.
When they are now mating to something even better, that's great for desktop usage Imho.
Besides TOTL DAPs I found the most striking difference to perceived SQ using UApp with my Moto G6 and W2.
That was a clear step up from IPhone.
With Amazon Music HD I found the difference not so much and I think superior to stock Tidal for my ears.
Will at some point need to compare UApp vs Amazon...


----------



## Xinlisupreme (May 27, 2021)

FooFighter said:


> As I am planning to sell my other TOTL DAP brick if it ever comes back from repair in China I consider using exactly that setup with M8 and W2 for home usage.
> I got W2 not only for mobility but for a different flavour compared to the M8.
> When they are now mating to something even better, that's great for desktop usage Imho.
> Besides TOTL DAPs I found the most striking difference to perceived SQ using UApp with my Moto G6 and W2.
> ...


Totallly agree with you.
I think TOTL IEMs with M8 scale with a good margin.


----------



## docked seaman

mico1964 said:


> As far as I have been able to verify, the cause of the distortion and poor high volume quality of the W2 connected to an iPhone are the stock lightning cables (both the white one and the new black one).
> 
> For some unknown reason they power the W2 with a voltage of 3.2-3.5 volts, while all the other five cables I have tried (two from DD, one from Penon, one from Ali and the Apple CCK) supply the correct voltage of 4.95-5.05 volts.
> 
> ...


Could you link the Ali cable?


----------



## jeffhawke

FooFighter said:


> As I am planning to sell my other TOTL DAP brick if it ever comes back from repair in China I consider using exactly that setup with M8 and W2 for home usage.
> I got W2 not only for mobility but for a different flavour compared to the M8.
> When they are now mating to something even better, that's great for desktop usage Imho.
> Besides TOTL DAPs I found the most striking difference to perceived SQ using UApp with my Moto G6 and W2.
> ...


I'm considering the W2 mainly for mobile streaming, using my LG V30 as a source, while I will keep using my LPGT as a mobile source to play my library.


----------



## mico1964

docked seaman said:


> Could you link the Ali cable?


This one: https://aliexpress.com/item/1005002015389662.html


----------



## jeffhawke

I have noticed the market being flooded with DAC/amp dongles in the recent months and even weeks. The W2 is certainly the main contender for the top spot in an ideal ranking. What are in the opinion of the followers of this thread the other challengers, in terms of overall performance/sound?


----------



## abitdeef

Going to be putting mine on the classifieds for 220.00 if anyone is interested PM me. I'm having phone troubles right now, and The phone is the way I intended to use it- but can't get android phone without buying one outright and dap as transport doesn't sound as good imo. 

I just sent 700 dollars on iPhone but they're not letting me return or exchange it


----------



## quimbo

jeffhawke said:


> I have noticed the market being flooded with DAC/amp dongles in the recent months and even weeks. The W2 is certainly the main contender for the top spot in an ideal ranking. What are in the opinion of the followers of this thread the other challengers, in terms of overall performance/sound?


There's a thread for that - https://www.head-fi.org/threads/usb-c-to-3-5mm-adapters-dac-lets-find-the-best.908839/


----------



## jeffhawke

quimbo said:


> There's a thread for that - https://www.head-fi.org/threads/usb-c-to-3-5mm-adapters-dac-lets-find-the-best.908839/


Thanks


----------



## chortya

Where can I buy the W2 in Europe?


----------



## snapandslide

chortya said:


> Where can I buy the W2 in Europe?


I think most of us on this side of the water have bought from Musicteck in the US.


----------



## musicday

snapandslide said:


> I think most of us on this side of the water have bought from Musicteck in the US.


Yes definitely. Recommended 100%.


----------



## F700 (May 29, 2021)

Soft plastic protection case from AE does a good job 👍


----------



## musicday

I like the case more than I thought I would. It's a must for all the W2 owners.


----------



## snapandslide

musicday said:


> I like the case more than I thought I would. It's a must for all the W2 owners.


Fully agree.


----------



## Dionietzscheus

F700 said:


> Soft plastic protection case from AE does a good job 👍


Can you share the link for this case?


----------



## F700

Dionietzscheus said:


> Can you share the link for this case?


CHF 14.88  Réduction de 40％ | Doux Cristal Clair De Protection Tpu Coque Peau Couverture Pour Le luxe ET précision W1 W2 Coque
https://a.aliexpress.com/_m0Jcux7


----------



## FooFighter

F700 said:


> CHF 14.88  Réduction de 40％ | Doux Cristal Clair De Protection Tpu Coque Peau Couverture Pour Le luxe ET précision W1 W2 Coque
> https://a.aliexpress.com/_m0Jcux7


What is the difference between "clear" and "clear back" options?


----------



## F700

FooFighter said:


> What is the difference between "clear" and "clear back" options?


I’ve choosen the clear black color and it actually is more of a « smoke clear » color. It goes well with the W2.


----------



## FooFighter

F700 said:


> I’ve choosen the clear black color and it actually is more of a « smoke clear » color. It goes well with the W2.


Ok, I misread, it's "black" and not "back".
Have now ordered your option too


----------



## MaggotBrain

I kept on having issues with my W2 not syncing up with my IPhone right. I would get up on a weekend morning in the glorious expectation of audio enlightenment hardwired into my ear holes - then have to resort to a Bluetooth alternative when the W2 started scratching like a broken record.  I then turned to a tried-and-true way to get my struggling audio gear to pull their weight and get back to work. I will share my secret to the denizens of this forum.  

I placed an order for a Shanling M8 last night and, wouldn’t you know it, the W2 put its big boy pants on and worked like a charm this morning.  Jedi Mind tricks, y’all.


----------



## bluestorm1992

MaggotBrain said:


> I kept on having issues with my W2 not syncing up with my IPhone right. I would get up on a weekend morning in the glorious expectation of audio enlightenment hardwired into my ear holes - then have to resort to a Bluetooth alternative when the W2 started scratching like a broken record.  I then turned to a tried-and-true way to get my struggling audio gear to pull their weight and get back to work. I will share my secret to the denizens of this forum.
> 
> I placed an order for a Shanling M8 last night and, wouldn’t you know it, the W2 put its big boy pants on and worked like a charm this morning.  Jedi Mind tricks, y’all.


Sounds like the iPhone volume issue? A volume on W2 higher than 70 will lead to cutouts.

The best practice is to turn your iPhone’s volume all the way up, so that you don’t need to raise W2’s volume that high.


----------



## MaggotBrain

Always keep the volume at 69 to be safe.  It might have been the included lightning cable.  Bought one from Penon Audio that recently came in - has a nice snap into place and maybe it works better.  Who knows. Hope it remains on good behavior.


----------



## ClieOS

Update: L&P has started the public testing of the new IE800s / SE846 firmware, though it is limited to China.


----------



## FooFighter (May 30, 2021)

MaggotBrain said:


> I kept on having issues with my W2 not syncing up with my IPhone right. I would get up on a weekend morning in the glorious expectation of audio enlightenment hardwired into my ear holes - then have to resort to a Bluetooth alternative when the W2 started scratching like a broken record.  I then turned to a tried-and-true way to get my struggling audio gear to pull their weight and get back to work. I will share my secret to the denizens of this forum.
> 
> I placed an order for a Shanling M8 last night and, wouldn’t you know it, the W2 put its big boy pants on and worked like a charm this morning.  Jedi Mind tricks, y’all.


M8 will draw all your attention first, I am sure.
At some point connect W2 to M8 and enjoy the different flavor.
Some here including myself say it sounds better out of M8 then out of a standard Android phone.
Am doing that for home usage and enjoy W2 standalone on the go.
In my case the IPhone issue only happened with sensitive Andromedas and not with my current IEMs with more Ohms


----------



## Pro-Jules

ClieOS said:


> Update: L&P has started the public testing of the new IE800s / SE846 firmware, though it is limited to China.


What's that update for exactly?


----------



## ClieOS

Pro-Jules said:


> What's that update for exactly?


For W1 and W2 of course.


----------



## justanut

I’ve never experienced what others mentioned here with my iPhone 12 Pro Max.. I’m currently on beta 14.7. I am using it with the Ddhifi lightning to usb-c adaptor, and Ddhifi usb C cable.

You can’t control volume on the iPhone. It's either 0 (off) or on. Volume stays the same whether it is 1 or 100. Volume control is transferred to the W2. 

I’ve gone beyond 90 driving the 800S with no cut out.

With the Mest II I’ve not gone over 55 on high gain.


----------



## FooFighter

justanut said:


> I’ve never experienced what others mentioned here with my iPhone 12 Pro Max.. I’m currently on beta 14.7. I am using it with the Ddhifi lightning to usb-c adaptor, and Ddhifi usb C cable.
> 
> You can’t control volume on the iPhone. It's either 0 (off) or on. Volume stays the same whether it is 1 or 100. Volume control is transferred to the W2.
> 
> ...


It's either the ddhifi or the higher Ohm IEMs which are preventing that effect.
Am also happy now with ddhifi on IPhone for on the go


----------



## musicday

ClieOS said:


> Update: L&P has started the public testing of the new IE800s / SE846 firmware, though it is limited to China.


Sad, the customers are from all over the world.


----------



## twister6

musicday said:


> Sad, the customers are from all over the world.



I think the key point here is "public testing" to gather the feedback which is easier for them to digest in their native language   If I recall correctly, it was the same way with Xelento EQ preset before it was released worldwide.  Besides, it is just an EQ preset for one specific IEM, based on how someone else hears it and wants to change the sound.


----------



## Pro-Jules

ClieOS said:


> For W1 and W2 of course.


But to do what? - the numbers you posted look like headphone model numbers.


----------



## Pro-Jules

Do I need a camera kit cable for W2 iphone?


----------



## twister6

Pro-Jules said:


> But to do what? - the numbers you posted look like headphone model numbers.



IE800s and SE846 are iems.  Just like they had a fw update that included a preset for Beyer Xelento iems, I assume the next fw update will also have a separate sound presets for Senns IE800s and Sure SE846 iems.



Pro-Jules said:


> Do I need a camera kit cable for W2 iphone?



W1/W2 comes with 2 set of short interconnect OTG cables, usb-c to usb-c AND usb-c to lightning.


----------



## FooFighter (May 30, 2021)

twister6 said:


> IE800s and SE846 are iems.  Just like they had a fw update that included a preset for Beyer Xelento iems, I assume the next fw update will also have a separate sound presets for Senns IE800s and Sure SE846 iems.
> 
> 
> 
> W1/W2 comes with 2 set of short interconnect OTG cables, usb-c to usb-c AND usb-c to lightning.


Alex, wdyt about the previously reported distortion issue appearing with sensitive IEMs against W2/IPhone - you reported it yourself as far as I remember and I cannot verify anymore as I sold my Andro Golds meanwhile:
is it 
a) likely to be solved by better cables (refer to latest discussed Penon / ddhifi cables)
b) only related to the relation of voltage and impedance thus
1.  doesn't matter which USB cable you need 
2. just need an IEM of I don't know above 10 Ohms or so 
3. different USB cable is only useful for its different flexibility for bending and wrapping around the source player respectively superior port so not as easily disconnecting as the stock usb cable?
Thx!


----------



## vanez1985

FooFighter said:


> Fiio q5: AKM AK4490EN
> L&P W2: CS43198
> 
> Haven't heard the Q5 myself but from my experience regarding AKM from M8 vs W2, AKM is the more warm and juicy choice whereas it always depends on the overall DAC-AMP implementation and IEM synergy.
> ...



Update: I had a chance to listen both to to M8 and to DX300 this evening and suddenly realized that M8 is not my cup of tea. Yeah, it's great but... well, it's too great like it enhances every track beyond how it was supposed to sound, and my S1 unexpectedly sounded, yes, far less detailed and open but more natural to me  DX300 was actually better to my taste but it has some problems with analogue battery going straight to zero from 26% in ~40 minutes. Ended up ordering W2


----------



## FooFighter (May 30, 2021)

vanez1985 said:


> Update: I had a chance to listen both to to M8 and to DX300 this evening and suddenly realized that M8 is not my cup of tea. Yeah, it's great but... well, it's too great like it enhances every track beyond how it was supposed to sound, and my S1 unexpectedly sounded, yes, far less detailed and open but more natural to me  DX300 was actually better to my taste but it has some problems with analogue battery going straight to zero from 26% in ~40 minutes. Ended up ordering W2


Congrats 
Interesting point about "enhancing sound beyond its actual recording".
Though hard to verify if you don't have a real master setup to compare against?
Also imho it really matters which headphone / IEM you pair with like the usual rule pair bright with warm etc...


----------



## twister6

FooFighter said:


> Alex, wdyt about the previously reported distortion issue appearing with sensitive IEMs against W2/IPhone - you reported it yourself as far as I remember and I cannot verify anymore as I sold my Andro Golds meanwhile:
> is it
> a) likely to be solved by better cables (refer to latest discussed Penon / ddhifi cables)
> b) only related to the relation of voltage and impedance thus
> ...



Distortion with sensitive iems connected to W2?  I don't recall writing about it before, do you have a link?  I just tried Solaris '20 and it is dead quiet from 4.4mm output at high gain with my Galaxy S9 phone.  No issues here.

Or are you referring to choppy performance with volume clipping when connected to iPhone?  That I did confirm with stock usb-c to lightning cable connected to my daughter's iPhone 11 with a volume over 70 when W2 draws excess of 120-130mA, causing iPhone to cut the supply of current to W2, which is an expected behavior.  This is not an issue with Android phones or when connected to laptop, only iPhone limitation.  And I don't have any other usb-c to lightning cables to test.


----------



## FooFighter

twister6 said:


> Distortion with sensitive iems connected to W2?  I don't recall writing about it before, do you have a link?  I just tried Solaris '20 and it is dead quiet from 4.4mm output at high gain with my Galaxy S9 phone.  No issues here.
> 
> Or are you referring to choppy performance with volume clipping when connected to iPhone?  That I did confirm with stock usb-c to lightning cable connected to my daughter's iPhone 11 with a volume over 70 when W2 draws excess of 120-130mA, causing iPhone to cut the supply of current to W2, which is an expected behavior.  This is not an issue with Android phones or when connected to laptop, only iPhone limitation.  And I don't have any other usb-c to lightning cables to test.


Thx for your quick feedback - I meant clipping, sorry for my bad wording.
So the question is still open if that is fixed by better cables on same source platform 
I myself haven't encountered it with my remaining IEMs anymore using ddhifi cables


----------



## twister6

FooFighter said:


> Thx for your quick feedback - I meant clipping, sorry for my bad wording.
> So the question is still open if that is fixed by better cables on same source platform
> I myself haven't encountered it with my remaining IEMs anymore using ddhifi cables



So, you tested W2 with your iPhone using stock white cable and ddhifi replacement cable, and problem went away with ddhifi cable (usb-c to lightning) so you can raise the volume high, over 70 or 80, and no clipping in sound?


----------



## FooFighter (May 30, 2021)

twister6 said:


> So, you tested W2 with your iPhone using stock white cable and ddhifi replacement cable, and problem went away with ddhifi cable (usb-c to lightning) so you can raise the volume high, over 70 or 80, and no clipping in sound?


No, I tested with the stock cables with my first W2 and Andro Golds and now having sold the Andro Golds cannot verify that behavior anymore with my new IEMs and new W2 but it was very often discussed in this thread with even measurement references that different USB cables lead to different voltage distributions.
I am out here as I am no technical engineer...


----------



## Damz87

FooFighter said:


> No, I tested with the stock cables with my first W2 and Andro Golds and now having sold the Andro Golds cannot verify that behavior anymore with my new IEMs and new W2 but it was very often discussed in this thread with even measurement references that different USB cables lead to different voltage distributions.
> I am out here as I am no technical engineer...


Sorry, can I just clarify, did you say that your Andro Golds were clipping from your W2?

I have sold my Andro Golds but I didn’t experience any issues with them from W2 running out of iPhone 12 Pro Max and stock Lightning to USB-C cable. Mind you, I didn’t raise the volume above 30 in low gain.

Does the issue only occur at higher volume?


----------



## Pro-Jules (May 30, 2021)

Can the issue be worked around reliably by setting the iPhone volume a certian way?

I thought all 3rd party lightning connectors were unreliable and eventually get detected and rejected by iPhone's?


----------



## FooFighter

Damz87 said:


> Sorry, can I just clarify, did you say that your Andro Golds were clipping from your W2?
> 
> I have sold my Andro Golds but I didn’t experience any issues with them from W2 running out of iPhone 12 Pro Max and stock Lightning to USB-C cable. Mind you, I didn’t raise the volume above 30 in low gain.
> 
> Does the issue only occur at higher volume?


Correct, at around 80 which no one with such sensitive IEMs will ever reach.
I just wanted this topic to be confirmed and verified once and for all that 
1. there are such issues of clipping (which is 1 symptom of the IPhone voltage restriction besides potentially others which would sound logical with lower voltage like you have more headroom using a stronger amp etc)
2. This 
a) works as designed and cannot be mitigated besides using Android 
b) can be mitigated e.g by using different cables


----------



## vanez1985 (May 30, 2021)

FooFighter said:


> Congrats
> Interesting point about "enhancing sound beyond its actual recording".
> Though hard to verify if you don't have a real master setup to compare against?
> Also imho it really matters which headphone / IEM you pair with like the usual rule pair bright with warm etc...


True, you're right as these impressions are definitely subjective, but I couldn't help but felt that M8 does some "makeup" to the sound... and I much prefer natural beauty usually, be it girls or music 
Well, I didn't intent to buy DX300 right away but could actually leave the shop with it in my pocket (BTW, it's actually more pocketable than I expected based on reviews) if excessive heat and battery drain wouldn't stop me and save my funds.

UPD: IEMs/HPs used were Atlas, Z5, Cascade and FD5 while my beloved 3DT is on its way back to UM to get repaired, I also had a chance to try U12t and IT07.


----------



## FooFighter

vanez1985 said:


> True, you're right as these impressions are definitely subjective, but I couldn't help but felt that M8 does some "makeup" to the sound... and I much prefer natural beauty usually, be it girls or music
> Well, I didn't intent to buy DX300 right away but could actually leave the shop with it in my pocket (BTW, it's actually more pocketable than I expected based on reviews) if excessive heat and battery drain wouldn't stop me and save my funds.


Actually from its technicalities I preferred DX300 eyes closed, better battery (guess you were just unlucky), better screen, faster, stable software, changeable amp modules...
I just didn't like it's signature compared to M8, maybe I was also biased after DX220 Max which is still my personal highlight in terms of dynamics, revealing and reference SQ over all DAPs/DACs I have listened to so far but wanted something different, more musical and lush sounding especially for Rock, Metal and vocals, smooth Jazz etc


----------



## vanez1985

FooFighter said:


> Actually from its technicalities I preferred DX300 eyes closed, better battery (guess you were just unlucky), better screen, faster, stable software, changeable amp modules...
> I just didn't like it's signature compared to M8, maybe I was also biased after DX220 Max which is still my personal highlight in terms of dynamics, revealing and reference SQ over all DAPs/DACs I have listened to so far but wanted something different, more musical and lush sounding especially for Rock, Metal and vocals, smooth Jazz etc


It might definitely be a pairing issue in my case as the majority of my stuff is warm already. That's why I asked for FD5 demo sample which is quite neutral and much closer to 3DT but still felt that M8 was "too much" and "grandeur" for many tracks including jazz and classic rock ones while I definitely prefer something calmer and more intimate yet with proper power and authority.


----------



## Pro-Jules

F700 said:


> Soft plastic protection case from AE does a good job 👍


Ordered!


----------



## FooFighter

Listening to W2 on Macbook with Audirvana/Tidal Traillii after a long time I realise that I got used to the smooth signature of M8.
W2 is definitely very honest and revealing regarding the recording.
E.g. Theater of Tragedy album is not so much enjoyable on W2 for my taste, M8 definitely helps to bring more organic and lush signature to such recordings.
W2 is striking direct also in upper mids where some people react a bit sensitive.
if the recording fits on the other hand it's nice to have this forward tuning to get a very nice ethereal live feeling with nice sub bass impact
E.g. Nils Wülker - Decade Live for more smooth relaxing experience
or more fancy effects with Tenet - Original Motion Soundtrack


----------



## vanez1985

FooFighter said:


> Listening to W2 on Macbook with Audirvana/Tidal Traillii after a long time I realise that I got used to the smooth signature of M8.
> W2 is definitely very honest and revealing regarding the recording.
> E.g. Theater of Tragedy album is not so much enjoyable on W2 for my taste, M8 definitely helps to bring more organic and lush signature to such recordings.
> W2 is striking direct also in upper mids where some people react a bit sensitive.
> ...


Well resonates with my yesterday DX300/M8 comparison (in case I'm right and W2 is closer to DX300 using the same DAC chips than to M8), latter being more polished, lush and "fluid" while former being closer to the initial record and natural, which might be good or not depending on record and IEM pairings.

Well get my hands on W2 this weekend to prove whether this assumption is right or wrong.


----------



## FooFighter (May 31, 2021)

vanez1985 said:


> Well resonates with my yesterday DX300/M8 comparison (in case I'm right and W2 is closer to DX300 using the same DAC chips than to M8), latter being more polished, lush and "fluid" while former being closer to the initial record and natural, which might be good or not depending on record and IEM pairings.
> 
> Well get my hands on W2 this weekend to prove whether this assumption is right or wrong.


From my memory also DX300 is more relaxed than W2 but not as smooth as M8.
I feel like it's a mix of both.
Let us know your findings.
Edit: will listen to same tracks with W2 hooked to M8 later - am now also curious regarding mixing signature of different sources


----------



## vanez1985

FooFighter said:


> From my memory also DX300 is more relaxed than W2 but not as smooth as M8.
> I feel like it's a mix of both.
> Let us know your findings


Sure. I liked DX300 sound signature a lot actually, will start to save the funds while MK2 version is not available at local official dealer yet.


----------



## FooFighter

vanez1985 said:


> Sure. I liked DX300 sound signature a lot actually, will start to save the funds while MK2 version is not available at local official dealer yet.


😂there was a hot discussion about pros and cons of MK I vs II 
You might trade either module potentially.
My chat pal @ImMcLovin is currently having both for example 😉


----------



## vanez1985

FooFighter said:


> 😂there was a hot discussion about pros and cons of MK I vs II
> You might trade either module potentially.
> My chat pal @ImMcLovin is currently having both for example 😉


Being in Russia makes the logistics and customs part much more difficult unfortunately  
I'm lucky this time to have a friend of mine coming to Moscow from California this week and agreeing to pickup and bring W2 with him, hopefully UPS Next Day Air delivery from Musicteck will be on time.

BTW, based on MK1 vs MK2 discussion in DX300 thread it looks like MK2 is closer to W2 sig being less smooth and more revealing.


----------



## FooFighter

vanez1985 said:


> Being in Russia makes the logistics and customs part much more difficult unfortunately
> I'm lucky this time to have a friend of mine coming to Moscow from California this week and agreeing to pickup and bring W2 with him, hopefully UPS Next Day Air delivery from Musicteck will be on time.
> 
> BTW, based on MK1 vs MK2 discussion in DX300 thread it looks like MK2 is closer to W2 sig being less smooth and more revealing.


Also what I understood having had both before


----------



## Pro-Jules (May 31, 2021)

My shootout this week will be

Qobuz via

Sony 507 - 4.4 balanced
iPhone - L&P - W2 - 3.5 single ended
iPhone - L&P - W2 - 4.4 balanced
iPhone - THX Onyx - 3.5 single ended

Empire Ears Nemesis
iPhone 12 Pro Max

I will only keep one of them, the rest have to go!

W2 arrives from MusicTek today. V Excited!


----------



## vanez1985

FooFighter said:


> Also what I understood having had both before


Found this recent post, it also confirms what we discussed about DX300 vs W2 sound signature: https://www.head-fi.org/threads/roc...ex-on-first-page.957426/page-33#post-16380225

Waiting to check with my own ears though.


----------



## musicday

We need more impressions of the W2 with IE900.
That should be a fantastic combo at home and away.


----------



## FooFighter

musicday said:


> We need more impressions of the W2 with IE900.
> That should be a fantastic combo at home and away.


I know a guy who got IE900 but doesn't have W2, potentially I will lend him mine...


----------



## MusicTeck

We hope you're enjoying your Memorial Day weekend! Just a reminder that today is the last day of our ongoing sale—take a look at our collection before it's gone tomorrow 👀

https://shop.musicteck.com/collections/holiday-sale


----------



## Pro-Jules

OK the W2 arrived from MusicTek

I don't seem to be able to control the volume via my iPhone. 

10% iPhone volume and below  = No sound 
Any volume above 10% iPhone = same volume 

Once the iPhone volume is set at least above 10% changing the volume on the W2 works fine 

Is it only adjustable via the W2? 

Please advise. Thank you.


----------



## bluestorm1992

Pro-Jules said:


> OK the W2 arrived from MusicTek
> 
> I don't seem to be able to control the volume via my iPhone.
> 
> ...


You need to change the “HID KEY” setting in W2 to be able to do that.


----------



## Pro-Jules

OK I RTFM. 

HID setting. (Who knew?!)


----------



## Pro-Jules

bluestorm1992 said:


> You need to change the “HID KEY” setting in W2 to be able to do that.


Doh!  Got it!!!


----------



## Pro-Jules (May 31, 2021)

Onyx sounds superb. It's bullet proof, unfussy design is sleek.

In fast a/b comparison tests using a 3.5mm cable the L&P W2 edges out the Onyx with just fractionally better extended sub bass and HF. (Really cutting it fine here, I am talking 5% or 8% better, making the extra $150 for the W2 and shipping costs a somewhat kamikaze move for my wallet)

But W2 has balanced 4.4 outputs in addition to the 3.5 and although I wasn't able to do a fast a/b test against the Onyx 3.5 (it takes time to unattach and reattach cables) I did feel W2's 4.4 output was - fractionally better than the 3.5 output and so also the Onyx.

Finally, I wanted to see if the W2 Balanced 4.4 sound might top my Sony NWZ 507 DAP sound. The Sony has a warm (but not boomy) huge size overall but that warmth made me want to apply some eq to it to retrieve some treble.

So the W2 is a keeper. Perhaps very slightly less huge sounding than the Sony NWZ 507 DAP but that's fair enough. The DAP is way bigger and 2 x the cost.

Onyx either gets returned or sold perhaps with its Apple camera kit cable

Sony NWZ 507 will get sold.

Even after just a few days I will miss the sleek design of the Onyx (even with that stupid Apple camera kit cable)  I think it's a truly great product and part of me wants to keep it.

The Sony is a cutie too. I will miss it's unique low weight & size as a shirt pocket DAP but I will not miss it's poor battery life.

I hope the W2 is durable. I am rough on my stuff. Plastic case is ordered.


----------



## Ocelitgol

Pro-Jules said:


> Onyx sounds superb. It's bullet proof, unfussy design is sleek.
> 
> In fast a/b comparison tests using a 3.5mm cable the L&P W2 edges out the Onyx with just fractionally better extended sub bass and HF. (Really cutting it fine here, I am talking 5% or 8% better, making the extra $150 for the W2 and shipping costs a somewhat kamikaze move for my wallet)
> 
> ...


aww...I was hoping you'd can compare to WM1A...for some reason I thought you have that as well.


----------



## Pro-Jules

Always have to have the latest & greatest.


----------



## Pro-Jules

Pro-Jules said:


> Onyx sounds superb. It's bullet proof, unfussy design is sleek.
> 
> In fast a/b comparison tests using a 3.5mm cable the L&P W2 edges out the Onyx with just fractionally better extended sub bass and HF. (Really cutting it fine here, I am talking 5% or 8% better, making the extra $150 for the W2 and shipping costs a somewhat kamikaze move for my wallet)
> 
> ...


Gah. 

I am going to test again. 

It's so close.


----------



## Pro-Jules (May 31, 2021)

Gah!!! Had to double check

Now I am finding the W2 - too "surgical"
And THX Onyx - more pleasantly "euphonic"

They both deliver hires sub bass and extended high frequencies fantastically  - its just that in my tests on my music the THX sounds more pleasing.

And I think the Onyx might survive better in my pocket (with my usual careless, rough treatment)  Due to form factor.

I will test again tomorrow. But I think I have made my mind up. Onyx was love at first sight!


----------



## thunder 99

Ok so I just realised the source of my issues of frequent disconnections was the USB cable! Who wouldve thought. Has anyone else ran into the same issue? Just wondering what USB cable or adaptor to get? Something which is short and easy to transport in pocket for on the go.
Cannot believe they would give such a cheap bad cable on an otherwise wonderful product.

Thanks so much.


----------



## vanez1985

thunder 99 said:


> Ok so I just realised the source of my issues of frequent disconnections was the USB cable! Who wouldve thought. Has anyone else ran into the same issue? Just wondering what USB cable or adaptor to get? Something which is short and easy to transport in pocket for on the go.
> Cannot believe they would give such a cheap bad cable on an otherwise wonderful product.
> 
> Thanks so much.


Same here with S1, looks like the main issue with dongles: my cables usually survive up to 6 months before replacement. Besides original and several subpar nonames, I had a Fiio cable which was also completely broken in a few months and went ddHiFi way this time: no issues so far, might survive longer because of better strain relief and more flexibility.


----------



## FooFighter

Yep guys, look in this thread after "penon" or "ddhifi". Many others went through the same story yet and got 3rd party cables meanwhile


----------



## Pro-Jules

thunder 99 said:


> Ok so I just realised the source of my issues of frequent disconnections was the USB cable! Who wouldve thought. Has anyone else ran into the same issue? Just wondering what USB cable or adaptor to get? Something which is short and easy to transport in pocket for on the go.
> Cannot believe they would give such a cheap bad cable on an otherwise wonderful product.
> 
> Thanks so much.


I honestly belive Apple puts a hex on all 3rd party lightning cables!


----------



## ZachPtheDude

anyone had a chance to try the W1/W2 with any Acoustune IEMs?


----------



## dgjl (Jun 1, 2021)

Just a couple of notes of caution on the W2. Though SQ is probably best in class/price range, it does use about 20% more battery (according to my amateur tests) than, say, the Dragonfly Cobalt (around 10% an hour on my S20 - low gain, and low ohm IEMs). Also, as it needs a separate USB-c cable, it has twice the chance of becoming disconnected. Both of these are a real pain if you are using it on the go.


----------



## parrot5 (Jun 1, 2021)

what kind of SPDIF cable does the W2 take? I tried a 3.5mm mini-Toslink, and a 3.5mm coax, and they both don’t work in SPDIF mode. No output at all as received by my RME DAC.

Found my answer in the thread.


----------



## justanut

dgjl said:


> Just a couple of notes of caution on the W2. Though SQ is probably best in class/price range, it does use about 20% more battery (according to my amateur tests) than, say, the Dragonfly Cobalt (around 10% an hour on my S20 - low gain, and low ohm IEMs). Also, as it needs a separate USB-c cable, it has twice the chance of becoming disconnected. Both of these are a real pain if you are using it on the go.


I found it advantageous to have a replaceable cable.. 🤷🏻‍♂️


----------



## HiFiHawaii808

dgjl said:


> Just a couple of notes of caution on the W2. Though SQ is probably best in class/price range, it does use about 20% more battery (according to my amateur tests) than, say, the Dragonfly Cobalt (around 10% an hour on my S20 - low gain, and low ohm IEMs). Also, as it needs a separate USB-c cable, it has twice the chance of becoming disconnected. Both of these are a real pain if you are using it on the go.


I have the same observations.   Getting a DDHifi lightning connector might solve the longer term problem.  Mine fits flush against my iPhone and is very sturdy.  I am hoping it stays that way for a long time.  The stock lightning cable sucks.


----------



## Pro-Jules

Worked fine for me.. But I've only had it a few days.


----------



## tawmizzzz

Hey all,

Does anyone know of any usb-c to lightning OTG cables similar to the one that comes with the W2 to order online? Mine isn't working all of a sudden. Yes confirmed since I tested the usb-c to usb-c and both 3.5 and 4.4mm and the weak link is the lightning cable.

I ordered a seemingly good quality one from ESR but it won't register with the W2 at all. I have reached out to Musicteck but figured I'd ask here as well.

Cheers


----------



## FooFighter (Jun 1, 2021)

tawmizzzz said:


> Hey all,
> 
> Does anyone know of any usb-c to lightning OTG cables similar to the one that comes with the W2 to order online? Mine isn't working all of a sudden. Yes confirmed since I tested the usb-c to usb-c and both 3.5 and 4.4mm and the weak link is the lightning cable.
> 
> ...


https://it.aliexpress.com/item/1005002246584187.html
Or 
https://www.aliexpress.com/item/1005002275865070.html?spm=a2g0s.9042311.0.0.5ccc4c4djhZuTL
Or
https://penonaudio.com/type-c-to-lightning-silver-plated-cable.html


----------



## tawmizzzz

FooFighter said:


> https://it.aliexpress.com/item/1005002246584187.html
> Or
> https://www.aliexpress.com/item/1005002275865070.html?spm=a2g0s.9042311.0.0.5ccc4c4djhZuTL
> Or
> https://penonaudio.com/type-c-to-lightning-silver-plated-cable.html


Cheers bud!


----------



## snowy8171

FooFighter said:


> https://it.aliexpress.com/item/1005002246584187.html
> Or
> https://www.aliexpress.com/item/1005002275865070.html?spm=a2g0s.9042311.0.0.5ccc4c4djhZuTL
> Or
> https://penonaudio.com/type-c-to-lightning-silver-plated-cable.html


Do you use the w2 with the m8 together? I've been eyeing an m8 to use with w2 instead of my phone.


----------



## FooFighter (Jun 2, 2021)

snowy8171 said:


> Do you use the w2 with the m8 together? I've been eyeing an m8 to use with w2 instead of my phone.


I do, not super portable as M8 is not the slimmest as you know but it's working fine, so not much more footprint than without W2


----------



## aldinho878

Any good usb c to usb c cables on the market under 15cm? I'm actually really struggling to find one that's pure silver or silver plated


----------



## Verificateur

aldinho878 said:


> Any good usb c to usb c cables on the market under 15cm? I'm actually really struggling to find one that's pure silver or silver plated


I have my eyes on this one from DD hifi... seems decent, however haven’t bought it yet, so can’t comment.


----------



## FooFighter

Verificateur said:


> I have my eyes on this one from DD hifi... seems decent, however haven’t bought it yet, so can’t comment.


I have it combined with the ddhifi lightning adapter.
Downside is that this cable isn't working with most of my Android sources but only with the lightning adapter and IPhone / IPad


----------



## snowy8171

aldinho878 said:


> Any good usb c to usb c cables on the market under 15cm? I'm actually really struggling to find one that's pure silver or silver plated


i got a woo audio cable coming. looks to be nice


----------



## justanut

FooFighter said:


> I have it combined with the ddhifi lightning adapter.
> Downside is that this cable isn't working with most of my Android sources but only with the lightning adapter and IPhone / IPad


Ah it doesn’t work with my iPad Pro either for some reason.. but works if I connect it via a USB hub.. strange


----------



## FooFighter

justanut said:


> Ah it doesn’t work with my iPad Pro either for some reason.. but works if I connect it via a USB hub.. strange


I assume that the OTG function isn't part of the cable and is provided by the extra ddhifi (lightning) adapter or hub (in your case)


----------



## dgjl

Verificateur said:


> I have my eyes on this one from DD hifi... seems decent, however haven’t bought it yet, so can’t comment.


I've got that one, and it's not great. Quite a bit of wobble with my and connection loss with my S20. Maybe I fidget too much...


----------



## musicday

I using the W2 nearly every day for hours either with LG V50 or my Windows 7 laptop.
I find it very good sounding and worth every penny.


----------



## Verificateur

dgjl said:


> I've got that one, and it's not great. Quite a bit of wobble with my and connection loss with my S20. Maybe I fidget too much...


And @FooFighter thanks to you both for saving my $.


----------



## Babayagga

aldinho878 said:


> Any good usb c to usb c cables on the market under 15cm? I'm actually really struggling to find one that's pure silver or silver plated


I just ordered this FIIO one from Penon. I'll update here once I receive and try it out.
https://penonaudio.com/fiio-lt-tc1.html?search=FiiO LT-TC1


----------



## eloelo

Hmm so I was a little peeved that W2 sounds a little anemic for general listening on PC (Spotify, Youtube), whereas for wasapi with foobar it sounds great. 

I tried this solution that supposedly allows spotify and such to bypass the windows mixer, and the result was a pleasant surprise =). Got much needed warmth out of W2 and imaging wasn't all over the place. 

https://www.reddit.com/r/spotify/comments/afc9si/asio_output_from_within_spotify_replacement_for/

I also recall many of my dongles having varying sounds from different sources and players but generally don't go well out of my desktop usb, maybe I should try them out again.


----------



## snapandslide

eloelo said:


> Hmm so I was a little peeved that W2 sounds a little anemic for general listening on PC (Spotify, Youtube), whereas for wasapi with foobar it sounds great.
> 
> I tried this solution that supposedly allows spotify and such to bypass the windows mixer, and the result was a pleasant surprise =). Got much needed warmth out of W2 and imaging wasn't all over the place.
> 
> ...


I stream with Qobuz and can set to WASAPI in exclusive mode. One definitely needs to bypass the windows mixer


----------



## Feischmaker

Sorry if this has been answered before (190 pages 😭)

I'd like to know how the 3.5mm port on the W2 stack up to its 4.4mm? Is the jump very significant?

And how did it's 3.5mm port SQ of W2 relative to other usb dac (that only have 3.5) such as ibasso dc03, apple dongle, or meizu hifi pro?

Thanks!


----------



## dgjl

Feischmaker said:


> Sorry if this has been answered before (190 pages 😭)
> 
> I'd like to know how the 3.5mm port on the W2 stack up to its 4.4mm? Is the jump very significant?
> 
> ...


Most think 4.4 is better, though not my experience. Depends on what you're driving - some iems sound better with 3.5. 
There's no comparison with the ibasso, etc. The W2 sound is better in every single way - though battery life not do good (mileage may vary...).


----------



## vanez1985

Babayagga said:


> I just ordered this FIIO one from Penon. I'll update here once I receive and try it out.
> https://penonaudio.com/fiio-lt-tc1.html?search=FiiO LT-TC1


I had this one before replacing it with DD: a bit too long, quite stiff, no strain relief, USB connector on the phone side got completely broken in a few months


----------



## DeepTread

I've had the W2 for a few days now. I'm using this to drive my EE Valkyrie MKIIs, source is AmazonHD via iPhone 12 Pro max . I have a ddhifi cable on the way.  I'm using the included 3.5mm cables and have a second 4.4mm on the way as well.  

I find it hard to believe how this device improves an impeccable set of IEMs. I purchased the Valks as the majority of my preference is bass heavy, say 90% and these fit the bill.  With the W2, I find the Valks can now be used for 100% of my preference.  I can't quite yet put my finger on it, but subjectively I feel the W2 adds a touch of spaciousness around the mids without sacrificing the outstanding bass of the Valks.  I'm running the OOTB stock config and will now start to experiment with settings advised in this forum and elsewhere.


----------



## jwilliamhurst

DeepTread said:


> I've had the W2 for a few days now. I'm using this to drive my EE Valkyrie MKIIs, source is AmazonHD via iPhone 12 Pro max . I have a ddhifi cable on the way.  I'm using the included 3.5mm cables and have a second 4.4mm on the way as well.
> 
> I find it hard to believe how this device improves an impeccable set of IEMs. I purchased the Valks as the majority of my preference is bass heavy, say 90% and these fit the bill.  With the W2, I find the Valks can now be used for 100% of my preference.  I can't quite yet put my finger on it, but subjectively I feel the W2 adds a touch of spaciousness around the mids without sacrificing the outstanding bass of the Valks.  I'm running the OOTB stock config and will now start to experiment with settings advised in this forum and elsewhere.


May I ask which gain setting and max volume?


----------



## DeepTread (Jun 2, 2021)

jwilliamhurst said:


> May I ask which gain setting and max volume?


My current settings:

EQ: Normal
SDF: Normal
Gain: Low
FLT: LL Slow
W2 vol is: 75
iPhone vol is max

One of my non-EDM test songs is Mr Blue Sky given the range of electronics, vocals and instruments.  It sounds incredible.


----------



## jwilliamhurst

DeepTread said:


> My current settings:
> 
> EQ: Normal
> SDF: Normal
> ...


Thank you for sharing. I only ask because m iPhone XS Max I have to use high gain on vol 70….Are you using the stock lightning cable? 
I’m hoping a buying the ddhifi cable will help with the dang iPhone voltage restrictions. High gain is not as enjoyable as low gain but low gain is too low :/


----------



## DeepTread (Jun 2, 2021)

jwilliamhurst said:


> Thank you for sharing. I only ask because m iPhone XS Max I have to use high gain on vol 70….Are you using the stock lightning cable?
> I’m hoping a buying the ddhifi cable will help with the dang iPhone voltage restrictions. High gain is not as enjoyable as low gain but low gain is too low :/


Yes, at the moment I'm using the lightning cable included with the W2.  IIRC, it came default set to High Gain, which I felt was a bit harsh.  After maxing out iPhone volume, switching to Low, it sounds perfect at between 72 and 75 vol on the W2. Do you have loudness protection enabled on your iPhone? I'm curious if iOS could be interfering somehow.


----------



## malfario

aldinho878 said:


> Any good usb c to usb c cables on the market under 15cm? I'm actually really struggling to find one that's pure silver or silver plated



Hey check out this one from Woo Audio, works great with my E1DA 9038s and Android phone.

https://wooaudio.com/accessories/wooaudio-usb-cable


----------



## musicday (Jun 3, 2021)

Good news, the latest firmware for both W1/W2 is available to download now V1.0.2.6

http://www.luxuryprecision.net/xiazai/

Added IE800s SE846 tuning mode, asynchronous UAC connection mode, fixed the BUG of no sound after V1.0.2.2 version DSD switched tuning mode

EDIT : we need some help with the download link.


----------



## snowy8171

on my note 21 i can only control volume with the w2 with uapp. im guessing that by default?


----------



## bluestorm1992

musicday said:


> Good news, the latest firmware for both W1/W2 is available to download now V1.0.2.6
> 
> http://www.luxuryprecision.net/xiazai/
> 
> ...


Great! Let me update the info to the OP.


----------



## musicday

Thank you 👍


----------



## bluestorm1992

snowy8171 said:


> on my note 21 i can only control volume with the w2 with uapp. im guessing that by default?


You need to change the "HID KEY" setting on W2.


----------



## bluestorm1992

musicday said:


> Thank you 👍


I have updated the info and files linked to the OP. Please try and let me know if they work.


----------



## musicday (Jun 3, 2021)

Yes they work perfectly. Already updated.
846 preset ads more bass but is very pleasant.


----------



## Babayagga

vanez1985 said:


> I had this one before replacing it with DD: a bit too long, quite stiff, no strain relief, USB connector on the phone side got completely broken in a few months


Well damn! I should have inquired about it here before buying. Thanks for the heads up.


----------



## Babayagga

malfario said:


> Hey check out this one from Woo Audio, works great with my E1DA 9038s and Android phone.
> 
> https://wooaudio.com/accessories/wooaudio-usb-cable


I almost bought this one but I wasn't sure about the wire because it looked really stiff. Do you like the cable?


----------



## Ufanco (Jun 3, 2021)

Not sure how to add quotes now.
On new firmware did they add support for iso updating?


----------



## docked seaman

Does anyone see a difference in audio quality with the HID KEY turned on or off?


----------



## musicday (Jun 3, 2021)

Ufanco said:


> Not sure how to add quotes now.
> On new firmware did they add support for iso updating?


I don't think so, the update is possible only on Windows computers as far as I am aware.


----------



## FooFighter (Jun 3, 2021)

docked seaman said:


> Does anyone see a difference in audio quality with the HID KEY turned on or off?


There shouldn't be any difference.
This only controls how the W2 volume is controlled, remotely or locally.
Different story are amp settings like low or high gain, using SE or balanced, respectively tone, filters or eq presets


----------



## bluestorm1992

musicday said:


> I don't think so, the update is possible only on Windows 7.


On both Windows 10 and 7.


----------



## utdeep

What is * asynchronous UAC connection mode?*


----------



## malfario

Babayagga said:


> I almost bought this one but I wasn't sure about the wire because it looked really stiff. Do you like the cable?



I hope you can appreciate its stiffness in the video I've shot for you. I for sure don't find it stiff at all.

https://photos.app.goo.gl/LxUA95NCTkW4aoTT6

Overall, it's a pretty good cable. A bit expensive, if anything.


----------



## felix3650

utdeep said:


> What is * asynchronous UAC connection mode?*


Have a look here:
https://www.cambridgeaudio.com/usa/en/blog/our-guide-usb-audio-why-should-i-use-it

Btw guys, I remember reading someone has paired the W2 with the FD5. How do they pair together? Is an all copper balanced cable neccessary?


----------



## utdeep

That’s cool.  Just wish they would implement UAC1 so I could use it with my Nintendo Switch.


----------



## parrot5

Anyone know if this cable will work for the 3.5mm SPDIF port? 
https://a.aliexpress.com/_mK6L5iv

thanks!


----------



## snapandslide

felix3650 said:


> Have a look here:
> https://www.cambridgeaudio.com/usa/en/blog/our-guide-usb-audio-why-should-i-use-it
> 
> Btw guys, I remember reading someone has paired the W2 with the FD5. How do they pair together? Is an all copper balanced cable neccessary?


That's pretty cool about async being in the W2 - that must be the most major update for the W2?


----------



## jwilliamhurst

DeepTread said:


> Yes, at the moment I'm using the lightning cable included with the W2.  IIRC, it came default set to High Gain, which I felt was a bit harsh.  After maxing out iPhone volume, switching to Low, it sounds perfect at between 72 and 75 vol on the W2. Do you have loudness protection enabled on your iPhone? I'm curious if iOS could be interfering somehow.


Sooooo…I used your settings on low gain and sound is so much better!! I didn’t turn the volume up enough in low gain, but between 70-75 is perfect! Thank you


----------



## Babayagga

malfario said:


> I hope you can appreciate its stiffness in the video I've shot for you. I for sure don't find it stiff at all.
> 
> https://photos.app.goo.gl/LxUA95NCTkW4aoTT6
> 
> Overall, it's a pretty good cable. A bit expensive, if anything.


Yeah, great vid! Thank you. It doesn't look too stiff at all but is much smaller than I thought. We'll see how it goes with the new Fiio cable and if that doesn't work out, I'll try the Woo Audio one.


----------



## Stuff Jones

I've got my less than a month old unit up for sale, in case anyone wants to save a little money.


----------



## 0RF30

bluestorm1992 said:


> I have updated the info and files linked to the OP. Please try and let me know if they work.



Thanks !



snapandslide said:


> That's pretty cool about async being in the W2 - that must be the most major update for the W2?



The major update is not in the firmware for me (and I think a lot of others), they finally seems to come with a working windows driver. I had no high DPC latency, no BSOD, no freeze all day. I have to check gaming now, W2 was causing FPS drops in some cases (yes, you read me well ! - reproductible, drops gone using Hidizs S9).


----------



## Ufanco

Just received my new Apple lighting to usb cable. I do notice a improvement over the stock cord. Here is amazon link it took 15 days including the holiday to get here.
https://www.amazon.com/ddHiFi-MFi06...dchild=1&keywords=Mfi06&qid=1622832892&sr=8-1


----------



## musicday

0RF30 said:


> Thanks !
> 
> 
> 
> The major update is not in the firmware for me (and I think a lot of others), they finally seems to come with a working windows driver. I had no high DPC latency, no BSOD, no freeze all day. I have to check gaming now, W2 was causing FPS drops in some cases (yes, you read me well ! - reproductible, drops gone using Hidizs S9).


I agree with you, the new update brings stability in sound if I can say that, using Windows 7 laptop.


----------



## bluestorm1992

Yes I should also note that, in case some users have not noticed, the included Windows driver in the update package has also been updated. I assume that the previous driver would work just fine, but there seems to be some stability benefit from this latest driver.


----------



## musicday

bluestorm1992 said:


> Yes I should also note that, in case some users have not noticed, the included Windows driver in the update package has also been updated. I assume that the previous driver would work just fine, but there seems to be some stability benefit from this latest driver.


Can you point exactly to the new windows driver?
Maybe I should update mine. I am on windows 7. Thank you.


----------



## felix3650

musicday said:


> Can you point exactly to the new windows driver?
> Maybe I should update mine. I am on windows 7. Thank you.


Second setup file on the google drive link, named "LuxuryPrecision_setup_WHQL_20210510.exe"
https://drive.google.com/file/d/1Xp2vMqivVyhYTNKOL0yo0Ca_xBm4c24Q/view


----------



## musicday

Thank you.


----------



## 0RF30

bluestorm1992 said:


> Yes I should also note that, in case some users have not noticed, the included Windows driver in the update package has also been updated. I assume that the previous driver would work just fine, but there seems to be some stability benefit from this latest driver.



You missed some talks about the driver it appears  Previous one was causing high DPC latency, freezes and BSOD on Win10 (Win7 driver seemed fine tough).


----------



## musicday

For me the new driver works better then the previous one. No problems at all with my Windows 7.


----------



## vanez1985

The hunt for W2 is finally over: time to check if I do really still want DX300 that much or can happily settle with it for a while


----------



## vanez1985 (Jun 4, 2021)

vanez1985 said:


> The hunt for W2 is finally over: time to check if I do really still want DX300 that much or can happily settle with it for a while


Unexpected effect: I suddenly seem to be in love with my CA Cascade again. S1 definitely was too weak to unleash their potential while being too warm and rough but W2 with Normal / Normal / High / LL Slow / Tune2 is completely different story feeding these with enough juice and being a tad warm with LL Slow.

Just great


----------



## kilaymasta

Got my W2 a few weeks ago courtesy of Andrew @MusicTeck. Package arrived in less than 5 days(via DHL to PH). Customer service is superb.
The device itself is a great value buy for the price (even including the shipping fee to the other side of the world). Saw the glowing reviews on here which made me pull the trigger. Very happy with the purchase. Paired with ier-z1r, blessing 2 dusk and aria.


----------



## DeepTread (Jun 4, 2021)

I too have to jump on the W2 praise bandwagon. I purchased the EE Valkyrie MKIIs for the profound bass and also wanted to experience the electrostatic driver. For the type of music I mostly listen to, they are a dream-- but agree with most reviewers, not the best for other types. Subjectively, the LP W2 seems to bump the mids a bit at little to no sacrifice of low end.  I'm listening to this via 3.5mm, and have an Impact Audio balanced 4.4 arriving tomorrow to try it out.  Now that I've had the W2 for a week, I've become amazed by how much it has improved the sound for the rest of my collection. I actually think the Valks + W2 might take care of all of my audio needs without having to be concerned with margins.


----------



## musicday

Happy to see the W2 is going stronger for many of you and more are new owners and experience this wonderful USB DAC dongle.
I still like mine just as in the first day of listening.


----------



## vanez1985

Quick question: while comparing W2 and S1 I need to set volume 5-7 points higher on W2 than on S1 for level matching despite higher output power on the former, is it OK?


----------



## FooFighter

vanez1985 said:


> Quick question: while comparing W2 and S1 I need to set volume 5-7 points higher on W2 than on S1 for level matching despite higher output power on the former, is it OK?


Gain level the same?
Is S1 volume also  in %?


----------



## vanez1985

FooFighter said:


> Gain level the same?
> Is S1 volume also  in %?


Yes and yes


----------



## FooFighter (Jun 5, 2021)

vanez1985 said:


> Yes and yes


Which OS / App?
Besides that I can imagine that the volume implementation is different between the vendors models and % is not equal to % in each case...
Another thing is to see if digital volume is the same in both cases, can happen that one implementation leads to playing bit perfect in that specific case and thus no change of digital volume is even applied


----------



## vanez1985 (Jun 5, 2021)

FooFighter said:


> Which OS / App?
> Besides that I can imagine that the volume implementation is different between the vendors models and % is not equal to % in each case...
> Another thing is to see if digital volume is the same in both cases, can happen that one implementation leads to playing bit perfect in that specific case and thus no change of digital volume is even applied


Android + UAPP in bit-perfect mode for both, HID disabled on W2 so Android volume level does not interfere.

BTW, while "brain burn-in" is definitely needed in this case as sound signatures of these differ a lot, getting rid of excessive S1 EMI on W2 is worth upgrade.

Initial impressions: W2 is much more detailed though more "distant" and analytical delivering music as a set individual pieces/layers while S1 is more veiled and smooth but more cohesive at the same time, delivering music as a solid message.

It's too early to make any conclusions anyway.


----------



## FooFighter

vanez1985 said:


> Android + UAPP in bit-perfect mode for both, HID disabled on W2 so Android volume level does not interfere.
> 
> BTW, while "brain burn-in" is definitely needed in this case as sound signatures of these differ a lot, getting rid of excessive S1 EMI on W2 is worth upgrade.
> 
> ...


Almost 1:1 my impression too once I switched in spring this year


----------



## vanez1985

FooFighter said:


> Almost 1:1 my impression too once I switched in spring this year


I'll visit a local store once again to compare it with DX300 and M8 once my brain becomes more accustomed with W2 sound: maybe my opinion on M8 vs DX300 will change then.


----------



## FooFighter (Jun 5, 2021)

vanez1985 said:


> I'll visit a local store once again to compare it with DX300 and M8 once my brain becomes more accustomed with W2 sound: maybe my opinion on M8 vs DX300 will change then.


Still thinking synergy is everything, curious on your impressions.
Edit: also very important are personal preferences and mental condition like wanting to relax at night or being in engaging mood.
For me that applies especially to upper mid emphasis which I can tolerate sometimes more, sometimes less.


----------



## vanez1985

FooFighter said:


> Still thinking synergy is everything, curious on your impressions.
> Edit: also very important are personal preferences and mental condition like wanting to relax at night or being in engaging mood.
> For me that applies especially to upper mid emphasis which I can tolerate sometimes more, sometimes less.


That's exactly the reason why I don't want to make any conclusions and bold moves before my beloved 3DT gets back from UM repair.


----------



## FooFighter

vanez1985 said:


> That's exactly the reason why I don't want to make any conclusions and bold moves before my beloved 3DT gets back from UM repair.


I know @szore loves 3dt with M8 for the musical presentation as I love M8 with Elysium for the same reason.
W2 excels for me for in your face engaging signature when in the mood.
Can of course  also be a matter of personal taste again - just had longer discussions about that in Traillii thread yesterday, am jumping back and forth between M8 and W2 for different situations


----------



## vanez1985 (Jun 5, 2021)

FooFighter said:


> I know @szore loves 3dt with M8 for the musical presentation as I love M8 with Elysium for the same reason.
> W2 excels for me for in your face engaging signature when in the mood.
> Can of course  also be a matter of personal taste again - just had longer discussions about that in Traillii thread yesterday, am jumping back and forth between M8 and W2 for different situations


It also depends a lot on music genre and listening habits actually. You see, I enjoy wide (and weird) range of music and most of the time just listen to my 1500+ "favourite tracks" playlist on Tidal in shuffle mode waiting for "gotcha" feeling on something when it clicks with my current mood and then turning on that track radio.
So it may well be e.g Led Zeppelin followed by Eminem followed by Norah Jones and then The Offspring, Lana Del Rey, Niels Frahm and NOFX.

Needless to say, some of these (e.g. Eminem) are better handled with S1 and others (e.g. Norah Jones or Niels Frahm) with W2, so things got even more complicated now.


----------



## FooFighter

vanez1985 said:


> It also depends a lot on music genre and listening habits actually. You see, I enjoy wide (and weird) range of music and most of the time just listen to my 1500+ "favourite tracks" playlist on Tidal in shuffle mode waiting for "gotcha" feeling on something when it clicks with my current mood and then turning on that track radio.
> So it may well be e.g Led Zeppelin followed by Eminem followed by Norah Jones and then The Offspring, Lana Del Rey, Niels Frahm and NOFX.
> 
> Needless to say, some of these (e.g. Eminem) are better handled with S1 and others (e.g. Norah Jones or Niels Frahm) with W2, so things got even more complicated now.


I know what you mean 
Actually it's very similar with me.
I am helping myself using the same source (currently M8) and either connecting IEMs to M8 or to W2 hooked onto M8


----------



## vanez1985 (Jun 5, 2021)

FooFighter said:


> I know what you mean
> Actually it's very similar with me.
> I am helping myself using the same source (currently M8) and either connecting IEMs to M8 or to W2 hooked onto M8


Yeah, so that might be the core reason I preferred DX300 to M8 last time: it might not be the best possible one for any single genre/track but does a really nice job trying to be a "jack of all trades" and providing very pleasant detailed yet coherent sound to all of them.
Just one example: I'm listening to Carnage - Slot Machine right now, and powerfully distorted section at 1:45 is just way too much "into your face" on W2 while the rest of the track sounds just blissful on W2 leaving S1 laying in the dust.


----------



## FooFighter (Jun 5, 2021)

vanez1985 said:


> Yeah, so that might be the core reason I preferred DX300 to M8 last time: it might not be the best possible one for any single genre/track but does a really nice job trying to be a "jack of all trades" and providing very pleasant sound to all of them.
> Just one example: I'm listening to Carnage - Slot Machine right now, and powerfully distorted section at 1:45 is just way too much "into your face" on W2 while the rest of the track sounds just blissful on W2 leaving S1 laying in the dust.


Will try that track later on M8 and let know. 
I think you are right with your assumption of DX300 and Jack of all trades at least with this selection of DAPs,there are many more on the market though like Hiby, FIIO and Cayin.
One thing I can tell you that for 90% Metal and Rock I prefer M8 for the very reason you just mentioned.
For like 60% Pop, RnB, EDM and stuff like Eminem it can be W2.
For Jazz and classical music it depends.
Talking about Traillii pairing here but I remember my usage profile was quite similar with my former MEST MKII.
With Elysium it's 100% M8 but also selected genres with focus on mids


----------



## vanez1985

FooFighter said:


> Will try that track later on M8 and let know.
> I think you are right with your assumption of DX300 and Jack of all trades at least with this selection of DAPs,there are many more on the market though like Hiby, FIIO and Cayin.
> One thing I can tell you that for 90% Metal and Rock I prefer M8 for the very reason you just mentioned.
> For like 60% Pop, RnB, EDM and stuff like Eminem it can be W2.
> ...


I'll spend more time with it and definitely wait until 3DT comes back for a final decision but after a full day (and night) spent on extensive A/B testing I actually started thinking of selling both dongles and buying a decent $1k+ DAP instead as I'm not 100% happy with either sound signature currently.


----------



## FooFighter

vanez1985 said:


> I'll spend more time with it and definitely wait until 3DT comes back for a final decision but after a full day (and night) spent on extensive A/B testing I actually started thinking of selling both dongles and buying a decent $1k+ DAP instead as I'm not 100% happy with either sound signature currently.


This satisfaction topic is actually hard to tackle, even +1k DAPs won't save you from that.
I had DX300 2 times and returned it 2 times because I couldn't get satisfied for the music I have been listening to and the gear I used to have those days.

Preferences can be so different and plus you need to evaluate everything again based on new gear if you replace it in the meantime.
Another option would be equuing.
I haven't experimented much with it but the upper mid topic could potentially be adressed with some dip in that frequency range whenever there's a need.
Equ options in apps like UAPP are quite decent with or without tone booster plug-in.


----------



## FooFighter

vanez1985 said:


> Yeah, so that might be the core reason I preferred DX300 to M8 last time: it might not be the best possible one for any single genre/track but does a really nice job trying to be a "jack of all trades" and providing very pleasant detailed yet coherent sound to all of them.
> Just one example: I'm listening to Carnage - Slot Machine right now, and powerfully distorted section at 1:45 is just way too much "into your face" on W2 while the rest of the track sounds just blissful on W2 leaving S1 laying in the dust.


Now coming back to your song example, interesting choice, maybe I will bookmark this one as some examplary case for harsh upper mids effect mixes.
From genre and music mix this usually belongs to my "W2 drawer" but I agree it's at the limit of being enjoyable...
Playing on UAPP /Tidal, Traillii 
- W2, low gain, volume 65, filter slow or NOS, tone 1 to tame it a bit but still really striking harsh at the mentioned track point while the rest is nice transparent and airy with dry punches every now and then.
- M8 high gain, volume 25, sharp roll off filter to make it a tad dryer and faster for such music 
Overall presentation more lush and less engaging than W2 but still holografic and airy to top end, wet punches 
Striking track point onwards: no issues, M8 is kind of made to tame down such harsh upper mid parts


----------



## vanez1985

FooFighter said:


> Now coming back to your song example, interesting choice, maybe I will bookmark this one as some examplary case for harsh upper mids effect mixes.
> From genre and music mix this usually belongs to my "W2 drawer" but I agree it's at the limit of being enjoyable...
> Playing on UAPP /Tidal, Traillii
> - W2, low gain, volume 65, filter slow or NOS, tone 1 to tame it a bit but still really striking harsh at the mentioned track point while the rest is nice transparent and airy with dry punches every now and then.
> ...


Exactly, you made it to the point, and that harshness will probably be even more prominent on W2 with 3DT than with Z5/Atlas/Cascade. I remember trying that song on DX300 and it tamed it well while still being airier and mellow yet detailed for the rest of the track. 
Actually, I encountered quite a lot of tracks from my playlist which belong to variety of genres from jazz to modern electronic music and do not sound well on W2, so if you're curious on that, drop me a PM.


----------



## ZachPtheDude

I’m looking for a DAP solely to use as a transport paired with the W2, what would y’all recommend, budget up to $300 but ideally a lot less.  I’ve been looking at the Fiio M3 Pro or M5, but wanted more opinions.


----------



## FooFighter

ZachPtheDude said:


> I’m looking for a DAP solely to use as a transport paired with the W2, what would y’all recommend, budget up to $300 but ideally a lot less.  I’ve been looking at the Fiio M3 Pro or M5, but wanted more opinions.


Question is if you need streaming as for that low money you can find excellent dedicated USB transports but without streaming then


----------



## vanez1985 (Jun 6, 2021)

vanez1985 said:


> Exactly, you made it to the point, and that harshness will probably be even more prominent on W2 with 3DT than with Z5/Atlas/Cascade. I remember trying that song on DX300 and it tamed it well while still being airier and mellow yet detailed for the rest of the track.
> Actually, I encountered quite a lot of tracks from my playlist which belong to variety of genres from jazz to modern electronic music and do not sound well on W2, so if you're curious on that, drop me a PM.


UPD: it seems to be Z5 pairing issue actually. I switched to Cascade today, and W2 makes almost everything I throw in it sound great, be it Jonathan Johansson - Aldrig ensam, Lana Del Rey - Venice Bitch, Rodrigo y Gabriela - Krotona Days, Duke Ellington - Sugar Rum Cherry, Avicii - Lonely Together, The Beatles - Eleanor Rigby (Remastered 2009) or Post Malone - rockstar. Unfortunately I can't say the same about CA Atlas despite these are quite similar in signature 

Probably the time has come to reshuffle my IEM set then, so the question is: which IEM in sub-1k range do you recommend with W2 to complement 3DT?

UPD: suddenly my long forgotten Sony XBA-N3 sounds much better with W2 than Z5, probably due to lack of BA. Will stick with it for a while.


----------



## povidlo

ZachPtheDude said:


> I’m looking for a DAP solely to use as a transport paired with the W2, what would y’all recommend, budget up to $300 but ideally a lot less.  I’ve been looking at the Fiio M3 Pro or M5, but wanted more opinions.


Make sure to get one with a very good battery life. 

I got my W2 recently and it drains the battery significantly.


----------



## CharlyBrown

twister6 said:


> Catching up with a few other reviews, so hopefully will get to W1/W2 full review very soon. But from my notes W1 was on par with S1 performance, while W2 was noticeably ahead and on the same technical performance level as Cobalt (and functionally way ahead of Cobalt). Of course, pair up synergy is very important and can make even the best source sound like crap, but based on what I'm hearing, I only reach out to W2 now (paired up with Traillii and Mest MKII) while S1 is taking a break.



Well, I guess the W2 is much better than the Cobalt. Another universe, actually… I had the Dragonfly Red in the past and liked its visuals. I think AudioQuest focuses only on looks as objective measurements of all their stuff is really bad all of the times.


----------



## FooFighter

povidlo said:


> Make sure to get one with a very good battery life.
> 
> I got my W2 recently and it drains the battery significantly.


As I mentioned earlier some suggestion for a pure digital transport.
I think someone tried it with W2 somewhere in this thread before 
https://www.xduoo.net/product/xduoo-x10t-ii/
Battery	3.7V/2400 mAh


----------



## FooFighter (Jun 6, 2021)

vanez1985 said:


> UPD: it seems to be Z5 pairing issue actually. I switched to Cascade today, and W2 makes almost everything I throw in it sound great, be it Jonathan Johansson - Aldrig ensam, Lana Del Rey - Venice Bitch, Rodrigo y Gabriela - Krotona Days, Duke Ellington - Sugar Rum Cherry, Avicii - Lonely Together, The Beatles - Eleanor Rigby (Remastered 2009) or Post Malone - rockstar. Unfortunately I can't say the same about CA Atlas despite these are quite similar in signature
> 
> Probably the time has come to reshuffle my IEM set then, so the question is: which IEM in sub-1k range do you recommend with W2 to complement 3DT?
> 
> UPD: suddenly my long forgotten Sony XBA-N3 sounds much better with W2 than Z5, probably due to lack of BA. Will stick with it for a while.


Indeed the IEM pairing plays a big role.
And while for some Traillii and W2 is endgame there might be mixes where this pairing is also too revealing like the mentioned example track.
I have now out of curiosity connected my calm-down-IEM VE Elysium to W2 and it is also kind of smoother for this part - though I listen to it usually 100% on M8.

Complementary IEMs for 3dt, well I haven't heard it but it's a more intimate DD IEM more on the warm side, right?
Complementary would be a neutral bright IEM with wider stage.
Below 1k the best price-value suggestion I heard yesterday is Thieaudio Monarch.
Less emphasis on mids, DD sub bass rumble, BA drivers for the rest with estats.
Extraordinary separation and imaging - just reporting what I ve read.
MEST MKII which I had myself are also very nice on W2 but they re out of that budget range


----------



## vanez1985

FooFighter said:


> Indeed the IEM pairing plays a big role.
> And while for some Traillii and W2 is endgame there might be mixes where this pairing is also too revealing like the mentioned example track.
> I have now out of curiosity connected my calm-down-IEM VE Elysium to W2 and it is also kind of smoother for this part - though I listen to it usually 100% on M8.
> 
> ...


Thanks! I also remembered that right tips could also change the game sometimes: just received Symbio W ones and they solved the issue with Z5 completely. Well, they're a bit too bassy than I prefer but I can tolerate that as harsh upper midrange is gone, and the whole sound signature is more solid now with all the extra details and layering preserved. So I'm recommending these to anyone experiencing same pairing issues I did.


----------



## FooFighter

vanez1985 said:


> Thanks! I also remembered that right tips could also change the game sometimes: just received Symbio W ones and they solved the issue with Z5 completely. Well, they're a bit too bassy than I prefer but I can tolerate that as harsh upper midrange is gone, and the whole sound signature is more solid now with all the extra details and layering preserved. So I'm recommending these to anyone experiencing same pairing issues I did.


I think I have these in the drawer too, will try later...


----------



## CharlyBrown

I just did some testing with my W2 to try to confirm 2 things (or not to…)

_1) Somebody earlier in this thread said the ddHifi 2.5mm to 4.4mm adapter sounded „veiled“ or changed the sound in some way._

This is the adapter: DDHifi 2.5. to 4.4

I tried to verify by A/B ing with my trusty HD800s. I know and the sound of the HD800 / HD800s for more than 8 years now. I am very sensitive to the slightest changes with these headphones. First I connected my 800s directly via my 4.4 Pentaconn connection to the W2. Then I changed to: W2 > DDHifi 2.5 to 4.4 > DDHifi 4.4 to 2.5 (had to use two converters in a row to be able to compare). 

Outcome: *Absolutely no change, at all*. Even the volume remained the same. If you year changes, these are based on psychoacoustics in my books…

_2) Tried to make the W2 clipping with my (Regular, non-max) iPhone 11Pro._

I had to use the W2 on low gain becaus on high, I cannot raise the volume above 70 without fear of hearing damage. 

On Low gain I was able to raise the volume to 93 for a limited time (it is actually way too loud for me) and *I had zero clipping*, no problems at all. That surprised me because I thought the W2 clipped with iPhones??


----------



## vanez1985

The only thing


FooFighter said:


> I think I have these in the drawer too, will try later...


The only thing which keeps me thinking of DAP purchase now is battery drain: as you can see on this screenshot, W2 can easily completely discharge average phone from 100% in less than 5h :/


----------



## FooFighter

CharlyBrown said:


> I just did some testing with my W2 to try to confirm 2 things (or not to…)
> 
> _1) Somebody earlier in this thread said the ddHifi 2.5mm to 4.4mm adapter sounded „veiled“ or changed the sound in some way._
> 
> ...


Hi
Clipping was happening only combined with sensitive IEMs of the likes of Andromedas like my yet sold Andromeda Gold with a resulting Dezibel level the average grandma couldn't stand.
I am no electrical engineer but I guess it has to do with the resulting voltage drain of sensitive IEM and of course then resulting much higher volume output than with the likes of high impedance full size cans.
Even with standard IEMs > 10 Ohm you won't likely reproduce it.
Therefore I rather see that as some symptom of the different USB implementations rather than a real all  day life issue


----------



## DeepTread

CharlyBrown said:


> I just did some testing with my W2 to try to confirm 2 things (or not to…)
> 
> _1) Somebody earlier in this thread said the ddHifi 2.5mm to 4.4mm adapter sounded „veiled“ or changed the sound in some way._
> 
> ...



I've experienced no clipping after similar testing on iPhone 12 Pro max w/ W2. It sounds fantastic with my ValksMKII.


----------



## vanez1985 (Jun 6, 2021)

Had a chance to compare my W2 with pre-2021 Shanling M6 today, surprisingly these are very similar both in signature and quality: W2 is a tad more detailed and clear while M6 is a small bit warmer and sweeter (compared to Tune 2 / LL Slow) but timbre is very close actually and I might well mistake one for another in a blind test.
Need to find old M6 Pro somewhere, it might well be what I'm looking for.


----------



## CharlyBrown (Jun 6, 2021)

FooFighter said:


> Hi
> Clipping was happening only combined with sensitive IEMs of the likes of Andromedas like my yet sold Andromeda Gold with a resulting Dezibel level the average grandma couldn't stand.
> I am no electrical engineer but I guess it has to do with the resulting voltage drain of sensitive IEM and of course then resulting much higher volume output than with the likes of high impedance full size cans.
> Even with standard IEMs > 10 Ohm you won't likely reproduce it.
> Therefore I rather see that as some symptom of the different USB implementations rather than a real all  day life issue


Thanks, I was missing this piece of information and with that background, it makes sense that the 300 Ohms Sennheiser doesn’t show this problem.

I can’t test with my IEMs because it would kill my ears and melt my brain going to 70 or more with my EE IEMs. The Odin being sensitive at 3 Ohms.

I made some hissing tests with the Odins with a dead silent track with no sound, at all. On low gain hissing starts at above 90, high gain at above 80 (both on balanced out). So I can confirm, the W2 is “dead silent with black background“ within the normal hearing range.


----------



## FooFighter

CharlyBrown said:


> Thanks, I was missing this piece of information and with that background, it makes sense that the 300 Ohms Sennheiser doesn’t show this problem.
> 
> I can’t test with my IEMs because it would kill my ears and melt my brain going to 70 or more with my EE IEMs. The Odin being sensitive at 3 Ohms.
> 
> I made some hissing tests with the Odins with a dead silent track with no sound, at all. On low gain hissing starts at above 90, high gain at above 80 (both on balanced out). So I can confirm, the W2 is “dead silent with black background“ within the normal hearing range.


Believe me, I didn't wear my Andros when doing the clipping test, otherwise I d end up like the Simpsons grandpa in the THX trailer (for those who remember that 😉).
It was such loud that I could hear the clipping by listening from like 1m distance.
Actually with your Odins you should be able to simulate that scenario if they rate at 3 Ohms...


----------



## CharlyBrown

FooFighter said:


> Believe me, I didn't wear my Andros when doing the clipping test, otherwise I d end up like the Simpsons grandpa in the THX trailer (*for those who remember that *😉).
> It was such loud that I could hear the clipping by listening from like 1m distance.
> Actually with your Odins you should be able to simulate that scenario if they rate at 3 Ohms...



Haha, that trailer is indeed legendary!

I was already contemplating about such a test but the Odins are so expensive that I must honestly say - I don’t want to risk damage on them by raising the volume that high. I

So I will leave it like that and just trust you


----------



## Zmue

Question for those that have either W1/2, I'm currently on the fence between the S1 and W1 in regards to their EQ options. How is the "Bass" preset on the W's? 

I noticed the S1's "Full Bass" preset seems to also murders the highs unfortunately. I hoping to find something that helps the mid-bass a bit on my Monarchs, but even just a full shelf bass boost that isn't crazy would be fine.

The only EQ settings on S1 that look possibly good are Sweet & Headphone, though they could be hit or miss as they change other aspects of the FR, though I don't mind some additional sparkle.

I have found a really good EQ on Windows/Mac, but I listen mostly on my iOS devices so custom EQ's are not an option and Apple's Music app's base EQ options are pretty useless to me unfortunately.


----------



## FooFighter

Zmue said:


> Question for those that have either W1/2, I'm currently on the fence between the S1 and W1 in regards to their EQ options. How is the "Bass" preset on the W's?
> 
> I noticed the S1's "Full Bass" preset seems to also murders the highs unfortunately. I hoping to find something that helps the mid-bass a bit on my Monarchs, but even just a full shelf bass boost that isn't crazy would be fine.
> 
> ...


@HiFiHawaii808 didn't you pair Monarch with W2?
Do you have a recommendation here?


----------



## HiFyAK2020

Hello everybody. I bought a L&P W1 back in January and plan now to sell it (it is basically brand new, original box, guarantee still valid. I sell it because i got 2 W2 and can now spare the W1 to somebody. If somebody is interested - i am in Europe and can sell it at a reasonable price (i think). DM me if you are interested


----------



## vanez1985

Folks, how many hours could you squeeze from your phone listening to W2, preferably high gain and 4G streaming, and which phone model do you use?

I've settled with its sound and like it a lot compared to S1 but got completely pissed off charging my OP7T at least two times a day while listening to W2, so now I am now considering either changing phone or selling W2 and buying a decent DAP instead.

Heck, I can't even go for a walk without a powerbank as in 2-3 hours phone gets discharged completely.


----------



## dgjl

vanez1985 said:


> Folks, how many hours could you squeeze from your phone listening to W2, preferably high gain and 4G streaming, and which phone model do you use?
> 
> I've settled with its sound and like it a lot compared to S1 but got completely pissed off charging my OP7T at least two times a day while listening to W2, so now I am now considering either changing phone or selling W2 and buying a decent DAP instead.
> 
> Heck, I can't even go for a walk without a powerbank as in 2-3 hours phone gets discharged completely.


S20, low gain, streaming hi res, is about 10% an hour.


----------



## FooFighter

vanez1985 said:


> Folks, how many hours could you squeeze from your phone listening to W2, preferably high gain and 4G streaming, and which phone model do you use?
> 
> I've settled with its sound and like it a lot compared to S1 but got completely pissed off charging my OP7T at least two times a day while listening to W2, so now I am now considering either changing phone or selling W2 and buying a decent DAP instead.
> 
> Heck, I can't even go for a walk without a powerbank as in 2-3 hours phone gets discharged completely.


W2 is indeed thirsty.
Nothing against your phone but when I Google the first hits I get are bad battery live entries regardless of W2?


----------



## vanez1985

FooFighter said:


> W2 is indeed thirsty.
> Nothing against your phone but when I Google the first hits I get are bad battery live entries regardless of W2?


That's true, so I'm trying to guess how much I can get by changing the phone, or getting a decent DAP with at least 6-7h balanced playback is a better idea.
You see, I can listen to music up to 14h on weekends and at least 2-3 h on working days, currently I just can't despite I really like the sound.


----------



## snapandslide

FooFighter said:


> W2 is indeed thirsty.
> Nothing against your phone but when I Google the first hits I get are bad battery live entries regardless of W2?


Power hungry for sure! I’m at around 10% an hour with my iPhone XS. I don’t use that much with my phone, so for me that is acceptable.


----------



## FooFighter (Jun 7, 2021)

vanez1985 said:


> That's true, so I'm trying to guess how much I can get by changing the phone, or getting a decent DAP with at least 6-7h balanced playback is a better idea.
> You see, I can listen to music up to 14h on weekends and at least 2-3 h on working days, currently I just can't despite I really like the sound.


Y cable + power bank?
I got that working with IPhone before, not sure about Android.
I remember I experimented with Android in spring with such cables.
The issue was that W2 did slowly increase volume step by step up to 100%!without me changing HID mode so that was a no go unfortunately, maybe it was just my cables though...
Regarding DAPs I think we wrote earlier about it.
DX300 has an incredible battery live Imho and should also be a step up from W2 but you pay almost 4 times the price of W2...


----------



## vanez1985

FooFighter said:


> Y cable + power bank?
> I got that working with IPhone before, not sure about Android


Could you recommend trusted Y Type C cable which won't fry W2 for sure? I looked at some @ Ali but negative reviews make me forget about it.


----------



## FooFighter (Jun 7, 2021)

Now Iistening to Billy Eilish Lost Cause with Traillii I can say that I prefer the W2 signature with deep sub bass and clear holographic presentation over M8 whose thick mid bass emphasized signature doesn't fit here.
I am using it though as digital transport and it was said before that the source makes a difference too though I am playing bit perfect in UApp.
It's almost flying with ease through modern good recorded tracks like Pasadena by Tinashe with the background notes surrounding you and that dry kick bass - really niiice 
I think W2 is really worth the money if you can live with the limitations like high battery consumption.
I don't want to miss it.


----------



## Nalin

Can someone confirm if W2 hisses with Andromeda 2020 and how does this compare with a mid-fi dap like DX160.


----------



## FooFighter (Jun 7, 2021)

Nalin said:


> Can someone confirm if W2 hisses with Andromeda 2020 and how does this compare with a mid-fi dap like DX160.


I only had Andro Golds which are even more sensitive and W2 was dead silent.
I think DX160 was reported to be slightly better but not much by @HiFiHawaii808 at some point before in this thread, suggest you use the search function
I haven't had a DX160 but both DX300 MKI and MKII.
MKI was hissing with my Andro Golds, MKII wasn't.
Compared to DX300, W2 is more forward and in your face.


----------



## Nalin

FooFighter said:


> I only had Andro Golds which are even more sensitive and W2 was dead silent.
> I think DX160 was reported to be slightly better but not much by @HiFiHawaii808 at some point before in this thread, suggest you use the search function
> I haven't had a DX160 but both DX300 MKI and MKII.
> MKI was hissing with my Andro Golds, MKII wasn't.
> Compared to DX300, W2 is more forward and in your face.


I am pretty sure Andro 2020 hisses on DX160, so that's a major plus for W2. Now I have to decide between W2 and something like UTWS3 as my usage with my IEMs is very wide including workout here and there.


----------



## DeepTread

I just started pairing up the W2 with the 2021 Audeze LCD-XC today.  These phones just needed a bit of bass bump to be a perfect all 'rounder. The Bass EQ via the W2 did the trick. Using balanced output.


----------



## FooFighter (Jun 7, 2021)

Nalin said:


> I am pretty sure Andro 2020 hisses on DX160, so that's a major plus for W2. Now I have to decide between W2 and something like UTWS3 as my usage with my IEMs is very wide including workout here and there.


Interesting use case with the FIIO tws adapter.
Would be interested in a comparison myself honestly!
Do you have suggestions for mid to high fi sport IEMs which you'd connect there for workouts? Guess there aren't even any high fi ones fulfilling the waterproofing standards though *lol* I have myself been using Bose SoundSport in the past for that...
But also for on the go it's super interesting

Just finishing my thoughts, W2 and the tws adapter are 2 different use cases with W2 focusing on uncompromising SQ with cable connection and its sonic measurements.
The tws adapter is heading towards ease of use and ultra portability.
With LDAC this can be a very descent solution though and I am personally wondering where the market is developing in regards of tws.
I heard Sony won't develop new DAPs but only concentrating on tws market e.g.
Anyway the audiophile cable based audience is quite small compared to the consumers looking for easy solutions in all day live situations.
Looking at my wife who doesn't care much about SQ but happy with Samsung ear buds or even worse cheap chifi stuff but great for household, child caring etc


----------



## Nalin

FooFighter said:


> Interesting use case with the FIIO tws adapter.
> Would be interested in a comparison myself honestly!
> Do you have suggestions for mid to high fi sport IEMs which you'd connect there for workouts?
> But also for on the go it's super interesting


Almost an year ago I got totally on wireless audio bandwagon with AirPods Pro and later XM3's but my ears kept wanting more and thus got back into Hi-Fi again after almost an year without it. Now since something like UTWS3 exist, I want to jump in that wireless bandwagon again. My use case will be with Andro 2020 only. 

Honestly can't go back to conventional TWS buds ever again.


----------



## FooFighter

Nalin said:


> Almost an year ago I got totally on wireless audio bandwagon with AirPods Pro and later XM3's but my ears kept wanting more and thus got back into Hi-Fi again after almost an year without it. Now since something like UTWS3 exist, I want to jump in that wireless bandwagon again. My use case will be with Andro 2020 only.
> 
> Honestly can't go back to conventional TWS buds ever again.


Definitely write your impressions if  you decide to try!


----------



## FooFighter (Jun 7, 2021)

Thinking more about it there are some vendors like Beyerdynamic with Xelento wireless adapter who tried that yet some time ago - though still with some cable hassle but very descent sounding - I had some myself for a short time last year...
I also still have a Qudelix 5k which can be clipped to your shirt and you can answer calls with it, Balanced 4.4mm, really descent software implementation and reception is top notch better than anything I saw before with signal through 3 steel -concrete floors in my house...
But from SQ standpoint no match for W2 though...


----------



## 0RF30 (Jun 7, 2021)

vanez1985 said:


> That's true, so I'm trying to guess how much I can get by changing the phone, or getting a decent DAP with at least 6-7h balanced playback is a better idea.
> You see, I can listen to music up to 14h on weekends and at least 2-3 h on working days, currently I just can't despite I really like the sound.



Samsung M31 -> 6000 mAh. Cheap, bought one just to stream my foobar library with dongles. Max size I allow in my pocket, weight is reasonable for the battery capacity.
Careful tough, charge is pretty slow (thanks Samsung for crippling your low end phones).


----------



## Chesty

I would just like to say hello to all on this thread, having recently purchased a W2.  I have been interested in owning a LP device for a while, and when I heard that Apple Music was going hi-res, I decided to try the W2.  Very impressed so far, and I was pleased to download my first hi-res album on Apple Music this morning.  I will mainly use the W2 together with my iPad when out in coffee shops, etc.  So I need to sort out a flexible usb C cable about 300mm long.  My current one is a little too short and way too stiff.


----------



## FooFighter

Chesty said:


> I would just like to say hello to all on this thread, having recently purchased a W2.  I have been interested in owning a LP device for a while, and when I heard that Apple Music was going hi-res, I decided to try the W2.  Very impressed so far, and I was pleased to download my first hi-res album on Apple Music this morning.  I will mainly use the W2 together with my iPad when out in coffee shops, etc.  So I need to sort out a flexible usb C cable about 300mm long.  My current one is a little too short and way too stiff.


Wow, Are they yet delivering hires in Apple Music?
How big is the catalogue from your first impressions compared to Tidal, Amazon Music if you tried these before


----------



## FooFighter (Jun 8, 2021)

I want to break my lance again for the W2 after listening to my Trailli's on my iPhone 11 Pro this morning.

3 things

1. this device is so handy and can be so easily be integrated into all day live.

Small footprint
just connect (using some better cable like ddhifi which stays safe)
superior SQ also with iPhone
fast start-up and operation using your up2date phone in contrast to often laggy TOTL players
you can even control your music using your IWatch, super handy!
2. adjust sound signature

it's worth trying the digital filters
I was a bit worrying about too much in your face upper mids - just set filter to slow or NOS plus tone to 1
I recommend tone 1 for modern music and highly resolving brightish IEMs as this will filter out too high frequs plus add some more sub bass to my findings)
tone 2 for fitting music like classical when you are in the mood for it  or your IEMs need some revealing fresh up


3. connect to your laptop or TOTL player for serious listening

there might be better dynamics and details connecting to your PC, TOTL player - USB port but that's often only recognisable doing A-Bing but not when just connect-and-play
it's nice for experimenting using the same source and just connect your IEM either to your source or hooked up W2 dongle
after A-B-ing yesterday I can state that there are mixes where I prefer W2 over my M8 TOTL DAP, so that tiny DAC is no slouch at all!


----------



## Chesty

FooFighter said:


> Wow, Are they yet delivering hires in Apple Music?
> How big is the catalogue from your first impressions compared to Tidal, Amazon Music if you tried these before


Yes, just started today. You can choose what format / quality you want to use when mobile data streaming, wi-fi streaming and downloading.  For lossless, there are two options, including ALAC up to 24/48 and ALAC up to 24/192.  I have a large number of hi-res FLAC albums (mainly 24/96) I have purchased over the years.  I have only cross-checked a few against Apple Music, but for those I have, only about half appear available at the same quality.  I expect this depends on the various deals Apple has made with the record labels, but don't really know.


----------



## FooFighter

Chesty said:


> Yes, just started today. You can choose what format / quality you want to use when mobile data streaming, wi-fi streaming and downloading.  For lossless, there are two options, including ALAC up to 24/48 and ALAC up to 24/192.  I have a large number of hi-res FLAC albums (mainly 24/96) I have purchased over the years.  I have only cross-checked a few against Apple Music, but for those I have, only about half appear available at the same quality.  I expect this depends on the various deals Apple has made with the record labels, but don't really know.


also interested in your impressions vs your TOTL DAPs using Odin and Solaris


----------



## CharlyBrown

Why does the W2 always display 32B, just like on @Chesty s picture?

When playing Apple Music Lossless, I get the info it is playing e.g. 24Bit / 96khz. Shouldn’t the W2 report 24b/96k then, instead of 32b/96k?


----------



## justanut

CharlyBrown said:


> Why does the W2 always display 32B, just like on @Chesty s picture?
> 
> When playing Apple Music Lossless, I get the info it is playing e.g. 24Bit / 96khz. Shouldn’t the W2 report 24b/96k then, instead of 32b/96k?


Same question I had.. it’s the same on Tidal.. I only ever see 32b


----------



## reverie

Has anyone had a chance to test the W2 with the Oriolus Isabellae? 
I can imagine the two might pair quite well with the Isa's apparently having a natural and smooth signature.


----------



## FooFighter (Jun 8, 2021)

CharlyBrown said:


> Why does the W2 always display 32B, just like on @Chesty s picture?
> 
> When playing Apple Music Lossless, I get the info it is playing e.g. 24Bit / 96khz. Shouldn’t the W2 report 24b/96k then, instead of 32b/96k?


I think I remember this has something to do with the way the software driver is working like filling the remaining bits with zeros for the bit width - was yet discussed in Paw S1 thread - see posts from here onwards, context was UApp but it's the same story I am sure
     Post #1,814 of 1,955


----------



## 0RF30 (Jun 8, 2021)

CharlyBrown said:


> Why does the W2 always display 32B, just like on @Chesty s picture?
> 
> When playing Apple Music Lossless, I get the info it is playing e.g. 24Bit / 96khz. Shouldn’t the W2 report 24b/96k then, instead of 32b/96k?





FooFighter said:


> I think I remember this has something to do with the way the software driver is working like filling the remaining bits with zeros for the bit width - was yet discussed in Paw S1 thread - see posts from here onwards, context was UApp but it's the same story I am sure
> Post #1,814 of 1,955



Most apps using DACs in exclusive mode detect max bit depth the device is capable of and use it. Nothing to do with W2 in particular. When you set 16 bit in foobar for example, or even in windows playback device properties, you get 16 bit on W2 display.

[EDIT] W2 will only report what you're feeding it with. Resampling / changing bit depth is a software business, quality depending mostly of the way the software is doing it.


----------



## FooFighter

reverie said:


> Has anyone had a chance to test the W2 with the Oriolus Isabellae?
> I can imagine the two might pair quite well with the Isa's apparently having a natural and smooth signature.


@jwilliamhurst has both W2 and Isabellae I think...


----------



## Amber Rain

HiFyAK2020 said:


> Hello everybody. I bought a L&P W1 back in January and plan now to sell it (it is basically brand new, original box, guarantee still valid. I sell it because i got 2 W2 and can now spare the W1 to somebody. If somebody is interested - i am in Europe and can sell it at a reasonable price (i think). DM me if you are interested




You don't seem to have enabled people (i.e. me!) to directly contact you... could you message me?


----------



## CharlyBrown

0RF30 said:


> Most apps using DACs in exclusive mode detect max bit depth the device is capable of and use it. Nothing to do with W2 in particular. When you set 16 bit in foobar for example, or even in windows playback device properties, you get 16 bit on W2 display.
> 
> [EDIT] W2 will only report what you're feeding it with. Resampling / changing bit depth is a software business, quality depending mostly of the way the software is doing it.


So at the end of the day the number displayed is more or less wrong, but there is no negative impact on sound quality (like resampling etc.)?


----------



## skimmilk

For “added asynchronous UAC connectivity mode” do I need to manually turn on something on W2?

Or is it just going to be always asynchronous after updating to a newest firmware?


----------



## musicday

skimmilk said:


> For “added asynchronous UAC connectivity mode” do I need to manually turn on something on W2?
> 
> Or is it just going to be always asynchronous after updating to a newest firmware?


If you are using windows just update the driver and the firmware of W2 and you are all set.


----------



## skimmilk

musicday said:


> If you are using windows just update the driver and the firmware of W2 and you are all set.


I just updated my firmware! It said “connection mode” so I thought I had to change the mode on W2 for asynchronous mode to work.

I’m using a mac so I don’t need to update the driver? Or is there an updated driver for mac as well?


----------



## FooFighter

skimmilk said:


> I just updated my firmware! It said “connection mode” so I thought I had to change the mode on W2 for asynchronous mode to work.
> 
> I’m using a mac so I don’t need to update the driver? Or is there an updated driver for mac as well?


Mac doesn't need extra drivers 
You are fine to connect and select the device in the system settings


----------



## skimmilk

FooFighter said:


> Mac doesn't need extra drivers
> You are fine to connect and select the device in the system settings


Thanks! Time to enjoy that upgraded UAC connection


----------



## felix3650

Maybe I missed this part and can't seem to find it but is this cable any good?

https://penonaudio.com/type-c-to-type-c-silver-plated-cable.html

I remember mentioned the similar ddhifi one to be not that reliable.


----------



## vanez1985

I like W2 but getting phone charged 3+ times a day for it is unbearable. I decided to listen to my Cascades 15 minutes ago, and 8% are gone already :/


----------



## vanez1985

High gain, 67/100 balanced


----------



## CharlyBrown

felix3650 said:


> Maybe I missed this part and can't seem to find it but is this cable any good?
> 
> https://penonaudio.com/type-c-to-type-c-silver-plated-cable.html
> 
> I remember mentioned the similar ddhifi one to be not that reliable.


This gets recommended quite often, yes. I have the DDHifi cable and nothing to complain about it btw…


----------



## felix3650

CharlyBrown said:


> This gets recommended quite often, yes. I have the DDHifi cable and nothing to complain about it btw…


Nice, thanks! I'll try that one then.


----------



## Ufanco

Been listening to Apple music today. Sounds great for lossless but not sure if enjoying the Dolby Atmos. 
Also thanks to foofighter, I changes the w2 to slow and tune to 1 and enjoying it.
 Thinking now I might need to upgrade earphones. Waiting on a balanced cable from vesperaudio for the phonaks 232.. Wondering thou if newer earphones would have been better use of money. Thinking that something like moondrop blessing 3 dusk would be a good upgrade?
Plus wondering how others are securing the W2 or do you just let it dangle? Thinking of finding a good case that they both will fit in. Bought a cheapie from walmart but looking for other ideals.


----------



## bluestorm1992

Ufanco said:


> Been listening to Apple music today. Sounds great for lossless but not sure if enjoying the Dolby Atmos.
> Also thanks to foofighter, I changes the w2 to slow and tune to 1 and enjoying it.
> Thinking now I might need to upgrade earphones. Waiting on a balanced cable from vesperaudio for the phonaks 232.. Wondering thou if newer earphones would have been better use of money. Thinking that something like moondrop blessing 3 dusk would be a good upgrade?
> Plus wondering how others are securing the W2 or do you just let it dangle? Thinking of finding a good case that they both will fit in. Bought a cheapie from walmart but looking for other ideals.


I think some people got this.


----------



## musicday

vanez1985 said:


> I like W2 but getting phone charged 3+ times a day for it is unbearable. I decided to listen to my Cascades 15 minutes ago, and 8% are gone already :/


Get an android phone with huge battery.


----------



## vanez1985

musicday said:


> Get an android phone with huge battery.


The only one with large battery, 256+ gb and wireless charging seems to be S21 Ultra, I'd better buy DX300 for this money then)


----------



## skimmilk

Been enjoying apple lossless.

Though when I play 24b/96k music, on W2 it displays 16b/44.1k. Is this because I’m using a 3.5mm output? Has anyone had issues like this before?


----------



## FooFighter

skimmilk said:


> Been enjoying apple lossless.
> 
> Though when I play 24b/96k music, on W2 it displays 16b/44.1k. Is this because I’m using a 3.5mm output? Has anyone had issues like this before?


That's the standard CD quality sample rate.
Analogue output type has nothing to do with it.
Though I haven't tried Apple Music HD yet, this rather sounds like your source file isn't hires


----------



## musicday

vanez1985 said:


> The only one with large battery, 256+ gb and wireless charging seems to be S21 Ultra, I'd better buy DX300 for this money then)


Lg V60.


----------



## skimmilk

FooFighter said:


> That's the standard CD quality sample rate.
> Analogue output type has nothing to do with it.
> Though I haven't tried Apple Music HD yet, this rather sounds like your source file isn't hires


It does display it’s hi-res lossless and 24b/96k.. the file size is over 100mb as well so I’m pretty sure it’s the right file source.. Will have to look more into it and see what’s up I guess


----------



## bluestorm1992

skimmilk said:


> Been enjoying apple lossless.
> 
> Though when I play 24b/96k music, on W2 it displays 16b/44.1k. Is this because I’m using a 3.5mm output? Has anyone had issues like this before?


What tracks are you listening to? I don’t seem to have found many 24b/96k tracks on Apple Music, and would love to try some.


----------



## skimmilk

bluestorm1992 said:


> What tracks are you listening to? I don’t seem to have found many 24b/96k tracks on Apple Music, and would love to try some.


Well I was literally just typing in hi-res lossless on apple music and was trying somebody else’s playlist. I found that there are not a lot of hi-res lossless and most of the tracks I found were just regular lossless, which it still displays as 16b/44.1k ALAC on my macbook. So I guess lossless is just same as CD quality?


----------



## Babayagga

vanez1985 said:


> I like W2 but getting phone charged 3+ times a day for it is unbearable. I decided to listen to my Cascades 15 minutes ago, and 8% are gone already :/


This is the price we pay for the amount of power the W2 provides. If you can get by with less power and aren't interested in future-proofing your DAC and Amp needs, then another dongle might be better suited, but you can't expect a dongle that serves 256Mw of power to not draw so much voltage from your phone. Like most others are suggesting, invest in a better phone with a larger battery (preferably fast charging capable as well)


----------



## Babayagga

musicday said:


> Lg V60.


This is the phone I rock and no issues with battery drain when listening to W2


----------



## bluestorm1992 (Jun 8, 2021)

Interestingly, I am getting this. AM is showing 24B/96 while W2 is showing 32B/96.


----------



## vanez1985

Babayagga said:


> This is the price we pay for the amount of power the W2 provides. If you can get by with less power and aren't interested in future-proofing your DAC and Amp needs, then another dongle might be better suited, but you can't expect a dongle that serves 256Mw of power to not draw so much voltage from your phone. Like most others are suggesting, invest in a better phone with a larger battery (preferably fast charging capable as well)


You're totally right, it was the core reason for me upgrading to W2 from S1, and I do not regret that a lot.

Upgrading my relatively new (1.5y) phone was not something I planned though, so probably I'll end up the same way @FooFighter did getting a decent pre-TOTL DAP with different sound signature and decent battery life like DX301 Mk1 to complement W2 instead. In this case I won't have my phone tightly bound to my audio needs while having a luxury to change the sound signature in a click when I'd like to by just connecting W2 to DAP.


----------



## skimmilk

bluestorm1992 said:


> Interestingly, I am getting this. AM is showing 24B/96 while W2 is showing 32B/96.


So it turns out that when I connect to my iphone, it’s displaying 24b/96k but when it’s connected to my macbook it always displays sources as 16b/44.1k. Not sure what’s causing an issue? Maybe it’s because my macbook is 4 years old?


----------



## Babayagga

vanez1985 said:


> You're totally right, it was the core reason for me upgrading to W2 from S1, and I do not regret that a lot.
> 
> Upgrading my relatively new (1.5y) phone was not something I planned though, so probably I'll end up the same way @FooFighter did getting a decent pre-TOTL DAP with different sound signature and decent battery life like DX301 Mk1 to complement W2 instead. In this case I won't have my phone tightly bound to my audio needs while having a luxury to change the sound signature in a click when I'd like to by just connecting W2 to DAP.


I bought my LG V60 brand new for only $400. It's a lot cheaper than a TOTL DAP but having one is never a bad thing.


----------



## bluestorm1992

skimmilk said:


> So it turns out that when I connect to my iphone, it’s displaying 24b/96k but when it’s connected to my macbook it always displays sources as 16b/44.1k. Not sure what’s causing an issue? Maybe it’s because my macbook is 4 years old?


Have you updated your MacBook to the latest OS? Could be that.


----------



## skimmilk (Jun 8, 2021)

bluestorm1992 said:


> Have you updated your MacBook to the latest OS? Could be that.


Yes it’s up to date. 
nvm on my ipad it’s displaying 24b/96k as well.. so it’s just macbook problem I guess?


----------



## bluestorm1992

skimmilk said:


> Yes it’s up to date. Found another weird thing. When I connect to my iPad air 4th gen, it’s displaying 32b/44.1k.


Probably AM itself is a bit messed up in different platforms ATM.   I don’t see the reason that W2 will be reporting random formats; more likely it is about the source files.


----------



## Pro-Jules

skimmilk said:


> Yes it’s up to date.
> nvm on my ipad it’s displaying 24b/96k as well.. so it’s just macbook problem I guess?


You have to manually change max sample rates on Macbook. Try going into settings / sound output and bump it up to 192/24?


----------



## bluestorm1992

skimmilk said:


> Yes it’s up to date.
> nvm on my ipad it’s displaying 24b/96k as well.. so it’s just macbook problem I guess?


This just occurred to me: have you changed the settings in your MacBook accordingly to be “high-res lossless” instead of just the regular “lossless”?


----------



## skimmilk

bluestorm1992 said:


> Probably AM itself is a bit messed up in different platforms ATM.   I don’t see the reason that W2 will be reporting random formats; more likely it is about the source files.


Well I have all of my music downloaded. Maybe like you said AM is just messed up due to high traffic or it’s time to get a new laptop I guess 


bluestorm1992 said:


> This just occurred to me: have you changed the settings in your MacBook accordingly to be “high-res lossless” instead of just the regular “lossless”?


I did. So maybe it’s just a macbook issue in general?


----------



## FooFighter

skimmilk said:


> Well I have all of my music downloaded. Maybe like you said AM is just messed up due to high traffic or it’s time to get a new laptop I guess
> 
> I did. So maybe it’s just a macbook issue in general?


Don't reach my MacBook now but have you checked the max sample rate settings in  mixer?


----------



## bluestorm1992

skimmilk said:


> Well I have all of my music downloaded. Maybe like you said AM is just messed up due to high traffic or it’s time to get a new laptop I guess
> 
> I did. So maybe it’s just a macbook issue in general?


If your MacBook music files are also all downloaded, I remember Apple saying that you need to remove those downloads and re-download those files to achieve the highest quality. Perhaps try this with one album and see how it works?


----------



## skimmilk

bluestorm1992 said:


> If your MacBook music files are also all downloaded, I remember Apple saying that you need to remove those downloads and re-download those files to achieve the highest quality. Perhaps try this with one album and see how it works?


That I did last night


----------



## skimmilk

FooFighter said:


> Don't reach my MacBook now but have you checked the max sample rate settings in  mixer?


What mixer are you talking about?


----------



## skimmilk

Pro-Jules said:


> You have to manually change max sample rates on Macbook. Try going into settings / sound output and bump it up to 192/24?


Hmm I don’t see an option for that on sound.. it’s still detecting it but it says it has no output controls?


----------



## FooFighter (Jun 8, 2021)

skimmilk said:


> What mixer are you talking about?


App is called "Audio-MIDI-Setup"
So as it was stated before you need to 
1 Change the output device under settings / sound 
2 change sample rate by going into the audio midi setup


----------



## rwelles

skimmilk said:


> Well I was literally just typing in hi-res lossless on apple music and was trying somebody else’s playlist. I found that there are not a lot of hi-res lossless and most of the tracks I found were just regular lossless, which it still displays as 16b/44.1k ALAC on my macbook. So I guess lossless is just same as CD quality?



I'd guess you need to open Audio MIDI Setup which is in your Utilities Folder. That's where the default sample rate is set on a Mac. Unfortunately, it does not automatically switch between sample rates. There's an app called BitPerfect that works with the Music app to automatically switch.


----------



## skimmilk

FooFighter said:


> App is called "Audio-MIDI-Setup"


Well, I found it. Should I change them to 192k? And one weird thing is that after I changed them no matter what kind of file I play it always displays 192k instead of viewing the actual source.. is that normal?


----------



## skimmilk

rwelles said:


> I'd guess you need to open Audio MIDI Setup which is in your Utilities Folder. That's where the default sample rate is set on a Mac. Unfortunately, it does not automatically switch between sample rates. There's an app called BitPerfect that works with the Music app to automatically switch.


So if I use BitPerfect it should display the right sample rate for each files on W2?


----------



## skimmilk

FooFighter said:


> App is called "Audio-MIDI-Setup"
> So as it was stated before you need to
> 1 Change the output device under settings / sound
> 2 change sample rate by going into the audio midi setup


Found it. Thanks!


----------



## rwelles

skimmilk said:


> So if I use BitPerfect it should display the right sample rate for each files on W2?


Yes, unless someone here can offer a different suggestion. I've used BitPerfect in the past; it's pretty solid.


----------



## FooFighter (Jun 8, 2021)

skimmilk said:


> So if I use BitPerfect it should display the right sample rate for each files on W2?


Well, for me the only App causing this effect displaying the preset max sample rate is Amazon Music HD.
Tidal / Audirvana /Spotify are all displaying the right values for bit depth as long as you enable exclusive mode


----------



## skimmilk

FooFighter said:


> Well, for me the only App causing this effect displaying the preset max sample rate is Amazon Music HD.
> Tidal / Audirvana /Spotify are all displaying the right values for bit depth


Got it. Might look into it. Thanks!


----------



## skimmilk

rwelles said:


> Yes, unless someone here can offer a different suggestion. I've used BitPerfect in the past; it's pretty solid.


Will try it. Thanks a lot.


----------



## vanez1985 (Jun 8, 2021)

Babayagga said:


> I bought my LG V60 brand new for only $400. It's a lot cheaper than a TOTL DAP but having one is never a bad thing.


LG already announced shutting down their mobile business, so buying their phone in 2021 is the dead end: it won't probably be updated beyond still expected Android 12, let alone further security updates.
Well, a phone is a phone, after all, with all the social networks, messengers, teleconferences, heavy email use etc. its battery has a lot of burden already, so getting a separate device solely for feeding power hungry IEMs and cans with lots of juicy music definitely makes sense.


----------



## snowy8171

I'm in the same boat. Have been going back and forth with using my phone for everything or getting a dap again. If I do get one I want it to be nice, so it will prob cost me another $800 and up


----------



## Scblacksunshine

Got my W2 today, so far digging it with the MEST MkII. Just for giggles, tried it with my HD800S, yeah no go there. Not a surprise though, not expecting a non-external battery dongle to power a 300ohm headphones. With the MEST on high gain, great detail retrievals and sound stage, think it's definitely better than the onboard DAC on the V60.

One problem though, the included USB C to USB C cable suck, any slight movement and it would disconnect. Used a cable creation one I have around and no disconnect problem there. Anyone else experience the same thing with the stock cable? Picked this one up today, hopefully no issue with disconnection either.

https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B086YYWL4T/ref=ppx_yo_dt_b_asin_title_o00_s00?ie=UTF8&psc=1


----------



## FooFighter

Scblacksunshine said:


> Got my W2 today, so far digging it with the MEST MkII. Just for giggles, tried it with my HD800S, yeah no go there. Not a surprise though, not expecting a non-external battery dongle to power a 300ohm headphones. With the MEST on high gain, great detail retrievals and sound stage, think it's definitely better than the onboard DAC on the V60.
> 
> One problem though, the included USB C to USB C cable suck, any slight movement and it would disconnect. Used a cable creation one I have around and no disconnect problem there. Anyone else experience the same thing with the stock cable? Picked this one up today, hopefully no issue with disconnection either.
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B086YYWL4T/ref=ppx_yo_dt_b_asin_title_o00_s00?ie=UTF8&psc=1


Congrats.
MEST is super with W2, had it too.
Try watching movies at some point.
Best experience I had with IEMs and movies.

Regarding disconnects with stock cables. yes, that's pretty much a standard issue, so another cable is a must


----------



## felix3650

vanez1985 said:


> The only one with large battery, 256+ gb and wireless charging seems to be S21 Ultra, I'd better buy DX300 for this money then)


What about this phone as a transport for the W2? It's quite cheap, has a huge 6000mah battery, a big 6.5" screen and a microSD slot.

https://m.gsmarena.com/xiaomi_poco_m3-10599.php


----------



## vanez1985

felix3650 said:


> What about this phone as a transport for the W2? It's quite cheap, has a huge 6000mah battery, a big 6.5" screen and a microSD slot.
> 
> https://m.gsmarena.com/xiaomi_poco_m3-10599.php


As a main phone or secondary? As a main it makes no sense for me for many reasons (e.g. no NFC, bad camera etc.), and I see no point having two phones with me all the time just to power W2 with one of these.


----------



## FooFighter (Jun 9, 2021)

vanez1985 said:


> As a main phone or secondary? As a main it makes no sense for me for many reasons (e.g. no NFC, bad camera etc.), and I see no point having two phones with me all the time just to power W2 with one of these.


If I were you I d either invest into a new phone which you use also for everything else or a TOTL DAP with good battery such as DX300 as discussed, if you anyway need a new phone you could possibly save some money, I actually don't find W2 so much worse than even DX300 with the constraint of using IEMs.
If you like more forward signature I d even prefer W2...
I also suggest that you demo some gear in Moscow so you get a better feeling of what is worth...


----------



## FooFighter (Jun 9, 2021)

interesting question for iPhone/Android users with induction charging capabilities,
Anyone tried using W2 connected to their phones while charging them using such an induction dock?
Guess there are mobile versions of such docks out there yet?
Not sure though about possible charging noises but worth a try as Y-camera-connection kit next to my bed was not showing any noise issues

Looking in Amazon/Aliexpress, it seems that there are only mobile battery-powered induction chargers for Apple Watch but not for iPhones, for car usage there are some, which can be an idea...
Connecting the USB-powered induction chargers to a power bank will create a too big footprint imho.

Maybe then dedicated charging cases will be a better option


----------



## vanez1985

FooFighter said:


> interesting question for iPhone/Android users with induction charging capabilities,
> Anyone tried using W2 connected to their phones while charging them using such an induction dock?
> Guess there are mobile versions of such docks out there yet?
> Not sure though about possible charging noises but worth a try as Y-camera-connection kit next to my bed was not showing any noise issues
> ...


I'm looking at something like this while considering phone upgrade options 

https://a.aliexpress.com/_mqxsakh


----------



## FooFighter

vanez1985 said:


> I'm looking at something like this while considering phone upgrade options
> 
> https://a.aliexpress.com/_mqxsakh


Definitely interesting and not so expensive 👍


----------



## CharlyBrown

bluestorm1992 said:


> Interestingly, I am getting this. AM is showing 24B/96 while W2 is showing 32B/96.


Yes, I also raised that question a couple posts before. @FooFighter mentioned that possibly all information above 24Bit gets filled with zeros. I hope it we don’t get upsampling resulting in lower quality?


----------



## vanez1985 (Jun 9, 2021)

Just had a long, ~2h listening session thoroughly comparing DX300 AMP11 Mk2 with W2 and felt very surprised, to say at least: the only "wow"-like difference is vast scene depth on iBasso seriously improving listening experience on some tracks (e.g. my favourite Jonathan Johansson - Aldrig ensam) but otherwise the differences are much smaller than I expected.

Timbre is a bit more natural on DX300, being just a tad warmer (much less so than Mk1 or Shanling M6), upper mids / lower treble are less forward and more tamed, bass being a bit tighter with more prominent subbass rumble when needed (like an intro in Jhené Aiko - The Vapors) and overall sound being more solid, but again, it felt like some subtle improvements, not game changers for sure.

Much impressed by W2 relative performance being 4x cheaper than DX300, decided to stick with it for now.


----------



## CharlyBrown

Interesting. I am coming from the Astell & Kern SE200 and I am missing absolutely nothing on the W2 sound quality wise. For me, there is no difference, at all. But I know that many people think there are audible differences between DACs and amps. I am none of them 

All I need to know is the W2 measures like perfect and doesn’t distort + I love the physical volume button.

The SE200 had more output power but I don’t care because I am only using IEMs with my mobile use-case anyway…


----------



## FooFighter

I think there's also alot of bias involved and getting used to the signature of your  TOTL DAP and within some blind test am wondering how big the real audible difference really is to ones own ears.
At the end if the frequency response and amping is good enough for your IEMs as it is with W2 and you can get a synergy with both IEM signature your favorite music genres W2 could also become pretty much an end game.
My Traillii - W2 setup is definitely an endgame setup and for me totally satisfying with all genres asking for dry sub bass and reveiling  clarity and upper mid energy


----------



## Ufanco (Jun 9, 2021)

How about something like this foofighter?
  https://www.amazon.com/Wireless-Portable-Simultaneous-Devices】External-Cellphone/dp/B08JV9GZ8X/ref=sr_1_4?dchild=1&keywords=wireless+battery+pack&qid=1623260000&sr=8-4

Thinking this for my mini
https://www.amazon.com/Magnetic-Wir...=wireless+battery+pack&qid=1623260441&sr=8-20


----------



## FooFighter (Jun 9, 2021)

Ufanco said:


> How about something like this foofighter?
> https://www.amazon.com/Wireless-Portable-Simultaneous-Devices】External-Cellphone/dp/B08JV9GZ8X/ref=sr_1_4?dchild=1&keywords=wireless+battery+pack&qid=1623260000&sr=8-4
> 
> Thinking this for my mini
> https://www.amazon.com/Magnetic-Wir...=wireless+battery+pack&qid=1623260441&sr=8-20


Also nice.
Honestly thinking about W2 having such a nice small footprint that I am wondering about too large power banks making  the overall package too clunky.
I saw there are native battery cases for some standard phone models and of course also for Apple.
These would make a very nice package which is still slimmer than nowadays TOTL DAPs at least


----------



## Pro-Jules (Jun 9, 2021)

My W2 will appear in the classifieds over the next day or so. I commend it for its spdif output, digital display and all its DSP options. But for me the THX Onyx edged it out for basic sound signature and bulletproof design.


----------



## CharlyBrown

The Onyx is also a nice dongle and if you don’t require a balanced port, hardware volume buttons and a display, I am sure it will be perfectly fine!


----------



## Pro-Jules

Just use volume on device (phone)


----------



## CharlyBrown

Pro-Jules said:


> Just use volume on device (phone)


I do this with my Hidizs S9 and don’t like it too much because the hardware buttons result in too large jumps in volume and setting the volume through software is tedious: 

- Unlock iPhone
- Scroll down Control Center
- Long press on Volume Bar
- Slide Up/Down for volume change

… too many action steps. The W2 brings perfect hardware volume adjustment, imo. You can fine-adjust the volume with 1/100 steps, still change fast by holding down the button. Great!


----------



## vanez1985

Btw, did anyone have a positive experience with Type C splitters like this: https://www.promate.net/products/unisplit-c?variant=28566167388225

Looks like a clunky but cheap solution to charge a phone which does not support wireless charge while still listening to music.


----------



## FooFighter (Jun 9, 2021)

vanez1985 said:


> Btw, did anyone have a positive experience with Type C splitters like this: https://www.promate.net/products/unisplit-c?variant=28566167388225
> 
> Looks like a clunky but cheap solution to charge a phone which does not support wireless charge while still listening to music.


I tested 2 different y-USB-c-adapters back in spring and couldn't get any of them to work properly unfortunately 
https://www.amazon.de/dp/B08RD2XPT3
https://www.amazon.com/dp/B08KPD5S82
IPhone-Y-adapter is working properly though


----------



## aldinho878

Can someone please explain the filters and what they do on a simple level? I realize this can be a complex topic. Does the slow or fast filter cause treble rolloff with a warmer sound? What about LL?


----------



## vanez1985

FooFighter said:


> I tested 2 different y-USB-c-adapters back in spring and couldn't get any of them to work properly unfortunately
> https://www.amazon.de/dp/B08RD2XPT3
> https://www.amazon.com/dp/B08KPD5S82
> IPhone-Y-adapter is working properly though


Thanks! I was seriously considering 2nd one (another brand but they seem to be 100% similar)


----------



## FooFighter

aldinho878 said:


> Can someone please explain the filters and what they do on a simple level? I realize this can be a complex topic. Does the slow or fast filter cause treble rolloff with a warmer sound? What about LL?


In short:
Fast: more edged, detailed for fast paced music 
Slow: more rounded bassy 
NOS: non over sampling: this one is rolling off as you said most, good for bad recordings like old metal 
LL: as far as I remember a short delay and then applying the according filter 
Tone: 1 earlier treble rolloff and a tad more sub bass to my ears at the cost of detail, good for modern good recorded music 
Tone: 2 full frequency spectrum and high resolution good for classical music but can get tiring potentially depending on the mix


----------



## 0RF30 (Jun 10, 2021)

aldinho878 said:


> Can someone please explain the filters and what they do on a simple level? I realize this can be a complex topic. Does the slow or fast filter cause treble rolloff with a warmer sound? What about LL?



My understanding is that LL stands for Low Latency (that's an assumption, not a fact), so LL should be minimum phase filters (fast and slow roll off), and the ones just displayed fast and slow should be linear phase filters (fast and slow roll off). As FooFigher said, NOS stands for non oversampling, which should be an attempt to recreate the behavior of a non oversampling DAC (which is a trick, true NOS shouldn't be possible in delta-sigma DACs if my understanding is correct).

Linear phase filters could introduce some temporal and pre-ringing artifacts. It's more obvious (to ears) with EQ phase than it is in reconstruction filters : linear phase EQ sounds more natural (more analog I'd say), minimum phase sounds more artificial (digital). If you want to evaluate the temporal delay of linear phase reconstruction and/or EQ, recording a video clap and then re-recording it played with your settings and then opening it with a video editor should give you the delay. Should only be a concern for video playback or live performance.

Fast roll off are better for preserving the FR, and they push ultrasonic noise lower than slow roll-off - more a concern in audio engineering/production than in HiFi.

According to the person at the origin of Tone 1/2, there shouldn't be any impact on frequency response :
https://www.audiosciencereview.com/...-w1-w2-portable-usb-dac-amp.18148/post-746949
https://www.audiosciencereview.com/...-w1-w2-portable-usb-dac-amp.18148/post-747494

If you're interested for some graphical explanations about reconstruction filters of CS43198, here's the datasheet, digital filters responses start page 122 :
https://statics.cirrus.com/pubs/proDatasheet/CS43198_F1.pdf

Don't hesitate to do your own researches on the subject, I'm no expert, and could have misunderstood some things I reported back.


----------



## CharlyBrown

I was never able to distinguish even the slightest change in audio output with those DAC filters. Tried them on different devices like the W2, A&K SE200, Topping E30, DX3. Sound all exactly the same to me


----------



## FooFighter (Jun 10, 2021)

CharlyBrown said:


> I was never able to distinguish even the slightest change in audio output with those DAC filters. Tried them on different devices like the W2, A&K SE200, Topping E30, DX3. Sound all exactly the same to me


I find the tone setting to be most distinguishable combined with slow/NOS vs the rest.
Also might be that the lower voltage IPhone usb connection  has a tad more lush and relaxed presentation vs more energetic from Android / PC - which can be a good thing btw, still trying to find out why I liked Traillii on W2 lately so much running from IPhone as I found W2 sometimes a bit too much in upper mids from other sources and now with IPhone it's feeling better


----------



## Chesty

FooFighter said:


> also interested in your impressions vs your TOTL DAPs using Odin and Solaris


In my opinion, the SP2000 outshines the W2, particularly with respect to layering and soundstage.  I found this most telling when listening to classical music.  But this is not a fair comparison.  When deciding on the W2, I compared it to the only other similar sized and similar type usb DAC of interest to me, namely the Lotoo PAW S1.  What impressed me about the W2 (hence the purchase), was the sound quality coming from such a small lightweight device.

Re Odin v Solaris,  the Odin pair really well with the SP2000.  They are extremely well balanced and transparent and have a great soundstage.  They are fantastic for classical music.  But I can also hear these attributes when using the Odin with the W2.  Does this speak well for the Odin or the W2?  I reckon it speaks well of both items.


----------



## snapandslide (Jun 10, 2021)

Chesty said:


> In my opinion, the SP2000 outshines the W2, particularly with respect to layering and soundstage.  I found this most telling when listening to classical music.  But this is not a fair comparison.  When deciding on the W2, I compared it to the only other similar sized and similar type usb DAC of interest to me, namely the Lotoo PAW S1.  What impressed me about the W2 (hence the purchase), was the sound quality coming from such a small lightweight device.
> 
> Re Odin v Solaris,  the Odin pair really well with the SP2000.  They are extremely well balanced and transparent and have a great soundstage.  They are fantastic for classical music.  But I can also hear these attributes when using the Odin with the W2.  Does this speak well for the Odin or the W2?  I reckon it speaks well of both items.



I started with the Odin's in high gain and recently moved to low gain - high gain was a bit too energetic at times, a bit more relaxed to listen to with Low. Plus I find Tune 01 also helps. The W2 signature is for me on the edge of brightness and forwardness I want from a source. For me that is a balance that should work with a diverse range of IEMs.


----------



## FooFighter

snapandslide said:


> I started with the Odin's in high gain and recently moved to low gain - high gain was a bit too energetic at times, a bit more relaxed to listen to with Low. Plus I fine Tune 01 also helps. The W2 signature is for me on the edge of brightness and forwardness I want from a source. For me that is a balance that should work with a diverse range of IEMs.


+1 for Traillii


----------



## hybridnut

FooFighter said:


> I find the tone setting to be most distinguishable combined with slow/NOS vs the rest.
> Also might be that the lower voltage IPhone usb connection  has a tad more lush and relaxed presentation vs more energetic from Android / PC - which can be a good thing btw, still trying to find out why I liked Traillii on W2 lately so much running from IPhone as I found W2 sometimes a bit too much in upper mids from other sources and now with IPhone it's feeling better


Do u use the stock lightning to usb c coming with the original package?


----------



## FooFighter

hybridnut said:


> Do u use the stock lightning to usb c coming with the original package?


Honestly these are still packed in the box after my experience with first W2.
Am using ddhifi lightning adapter + ddhifi USB-C combo


----------



## hybridnut

FooFighter said:


> Honestly these are still packed in the box after my experience with first W2.
> Am using ddhifi lightning adapter + ddhifi USB-C combo


Is this one?


----------



## bluestorm1992

hybridnut said:


> Is this one?


I have been using the stock one without any issues, but surely many people choose to use others.  This DDhifi one seems very popular here.


----------



## FooFighter

hybridnut said:


> Is this one?


This combo


----------



## CharlyBrown

FooFighter said:


> +1 for Traillii


So let’s all go and sell our cars to afford these haha..



FooFighter said:


> This combo


I have this combo, as well but for the W2 I am using the L&P cable as it is a little thicker and gives me more confidence. I am using the DDHifi cable with my Hidizs S9 which is smaller and lighter than the W2. 

My W2 came with the black cables, so they also look good.


----------



## NinjaGirayaZ

CharlyBrown said:


> So let’s all go and sell our cars to afford these haha..
> 
> 
> I have this combo, as well but for the W2 I am using the L&P cable as it is a little thicker and gives me more confidence. I am using the DDHifi cable with my Hidizs S9 which is smaller and lighter than the W2.
> ...


Since you mentioned these two, can you tell the noticeable difference between the S9 and W2? I have S9 and I think it's very good, is W2 much superior?


----------



## FooFighter

CharlyBrown said:


> So let’s all go and sell our cars to afford these haha..


Actually it's just the price of your Odins + your Legend X 😉


----------



## 0RF30 (Jun 10, 2021)

NinjaGirayaZ said:


> Since you mentioned these two, can you tell the noticeable difference between the S9 and W2? I have S9 and I think it's very good, is W2 much superior?



I own both too (AKM S9 - discontinued due to the fire in AKM factory, not new ESS S9 Pro), W2 is superior in a lot of things (soundstage depth, details/resolution), layering is better on S9, bass texture is really good on S9, more nuanced on W2 (sub bass is better on W2 tough), sound is "thicker" on S9, presentation is a bit laid back on S9, forward (in your face) on W2. AKM S9 is (was) really good for the price (got mine around 80€). Both very powerful for dongles.

[EDIT] Oh, forgot to mention that S9 is more sensitive to LTE perturbations.


----------



## CharlyBrown (Jun 10, 2021)

NinjaGirayaZ said:


> Since you mentioned these two, can you tell the noticeable difference between the S9 and W2? I have S9 and I think it's very good, is W2 much superior?am


I am not a strong believer in dac/amp „sound“. As long as they give me the power I need, don’t distort and hiss (aka measure well), I am happy. Still if I had to, I would lean into the direction @0RF30 mentioned. Psychoacoustic or real difference, I think the S9 „has a little more bass“ and W2 “is more refined“. Would I also hear the differences in a blind A/B comparison? I highly doubt that.

Other than that I prefer the S9 for travel because with the smaller size it fits perfectly into my sturdy Empire Ears Pandora Case incl. cable and DDHifi CCK.

I prefer the W2 while not traveling because of the nice info screen and I am in love with the hardware volume rockers. They work so much better than the iPhone hw buttons and even than these quirky volume knobs on my previous DAPs (Hiby R8 & A&K SE200).

I am very happy with both and am happy to recommend both. In my books, the differences are more on the hardware side than sound quality. Btw. I also have the original S9 with AKM but just for the information, the new ESS “S9 Pro“ version has even better parameters (output power, SINAD etc.), but I don’t know if it also measures better….


----------



## CharlyBrown

FooFighter said:


> Actually it's just the price of your Odins + your Legend X 😉


Haha… true but I got a nice discount on both so they where still cheaper and both are also to be considered TOTL and give me such a nice versatility and different sound signatures that I would still chose my EEs. But I would love to listen to the bird and I believe it is superior to my “modest“ IEMs


----------



## FooFighter

CharlyBrown said:


> Haha… true but I got a nice discount on both so they where still cheaper and both are also to be considered TOTL and give me such a nice versatility and different sound signatures that I would still chose my EEs. But I would love to listen to the bird and I believe it is superior to my “modest“ IEMs


At the right moment you could get the bird also with a nice discount 😉
So it might level down again to the same calculation I mentioned before.
But honestly it's nice to have different flavors like you have.
I was eying Legend X(SE) too before but am somehow also happy with the bird bass response though not DD but best BA bass for sure.
I am hoping the bird will give me some peace of mind if I am not seduced by reading some crazy threads further on Head Fi 🙄


----------



## CharlyBrown

You’ve been reading this forum for four years now. Of course there will be the next best thing available, eventually 

But still, I think you are right and there is hope. I also followed a long road with many stops and now have peace of mind with my current set up. Funny enough regarding the source, I reached it by „downgrading“ from the oh so great world of expansive DAPs to these nice (and affordable) dongles we are discussing here. 

I am very happy with my W2 & S9, these are such great devices…


----------



## snapandslide

I made a note yesterday about 'downgrading' to low gain for my Odins - I cannot emphasise how much more enjoyable this thing is with them now. This whole presentation is just bloody awesome. The WM1A still has the edge in terms of layering, soundstage and a bit more warmth, but I'm much more comfortable in ignoring that and just using the W2 a lot of the time.

The Z1R should still be used with high gain however. Realising how much more difficult they are to drive versus the Odin, but still well within what the W2 can handle. The W2's amping really is great for IEMs.


----------



## drbluenewmexico

Ufanco said:


> Been listening to Apple music today. Sounds great for lossless but not sure if enjoying the Dolby Atmos.
> Also thanks to foofighter, I changes the w2 to slow and tune to 1 and enjoying it.
> Thinking now I might need to upgrade earphones. Waiting on a balanced cable from vesperaudio for the phonaks 232.. Wondering thou if newer earphones would have been better use of money. Thinking that something like moondrop blessing 3 dusk would be a good upgrade?
> Plus wondering how others are securing the W2 or do you just let it dangle? Thinking of finding a good case that they both will fit in. Bought a cheapie from walmart but looking for other ideals.


Dusk is great iem punches beyond price and non fatiguing!


----------



## profhf (Jun 11, 2021)

Hi guys, just got my w2 a few days ago. Been listening to music and gaming on it with my anole vx, and my hd560s. They both sound wonderful with it. However I have an issue I would like to report. I use the w2 with my hd560s for gaming on PC, specifically CSGO, and I set it to high gain with the volume at 85. There will be times where there is clipping and sound coming thru intermittently for 1-2 seconds. Is this due to a power issue or maybe a cable issue? Please advise, thanks!


----------



## rwelles

drbluenewmexico said:


> Dusk is great iem punches beyond price and non fatiguing!


+1 on the W2/Dusk combo! I had been using a TOTL dac/iems for my daily walks but I wanted to pare back, mostly to avoid any very expensive accidents. This combo is very satisfying and enjoyable at a fraction of the cost. Added benefit: W2 weighs next to nothing. My back really appreciates that, esp. after 2 back surgeries.


----------



## DeepTread

I recently paired (tripled?) up the W2 with my EEValks2 and the Impact Audio Copper Litz bal 4.4.  The sound is exceptional, richly balanced. I'm rarely a fanatic about devices, but this W2 is ticking a lot of boxes as an uber device.  I do concur with a previous comment that it could use a bit of protection.  Once I start to commute again, I am concerned it is not as solid as other units.  Would be cool if they made an aluminum version.


----------



## 0RF30 (Jun 11, 2021)

profhf said:


> Hi guys, just got my w2 a few days ago. Been listening to music and gaming on it with my anole vx, and my hd560s. They both sound wonderful with it. However I have an issue I would like to report. When I use the w2 with my hd560s for gaming on PC, specifically CSGO, I set it to high gain with the volume at 85. There will be times where there is clipping and sound coming thru intermittently for 1-2 seconds. Is this due to a power issue or maybe a cable issue? Please advise, thanks!


So, only with HD560s ? If you don't know, try with your anole and see if the problem still occurs. If only with 560s, try with your 3.5 soundcard output. If still present, try another cable (they use the same 2.5 trrs cup connector as ATH-M50x, you should be able to order a cheap one on amazon to try). Otherwise, contact Sennheiser/retailer for replacement or repair.

If on both :
For the USB cable issue : you should be able to swipe cable as you most certainly have other usb-c cables for you phone etc. See if the problem remains.
If yes, try setting your Windows bit depth/samplerate to 16/44100. Some games doesn't support higher res/samplearte without causing sound artifacts, cuts, fps drops -> cyberpunk 2077 for example). By default windows sets up W2 on 32/384000. If still present, try to update your W2 firmware, and more importantly, your driver (WHQL_20210510 driver - came in addition with the new *1.0.2.6* firmware -> see post 1). The previous drivers were a complete mess on W10, causing BSOD, freezes, high DPC latency. If still present, try to run Latency mon (for 30 min/1 hour while playing audio to see if you're good at this level. If Latency Mon doesn't report anything, maybe you got a faulty unit, contact your retailer or L&P. If Latency mon shows latency problems with audio playback, you'll have to investigate what is causing them. Causes can be multiple, usually driver or CPU throttling related.

[EDIT] Try the bit depth/samplerate solution fist, I have a huge itch.


----------



## vanez1985

Question to iOS+W2 users: does it also resample everything to 48/24 like Android does or allows bit-perfect? 

I got sick of UAPP and also want to try other lossless streaming options besides Tidal with my W2 but Tidal still sounds so much better in UAPP compared to native app, so I started thinking of getting an iPhone even after being a loyal Android user for ages.


----------



## bluestorm1992

vanez1985 said:


> Question to iOS+W2 users: does it also resample everything to 48/24 like Android does or allows bit-perfect?
> 
> I got sick of UAPP and also want to try other lossless streaming options besides Tidal with my W2 but Tidal still sounds so much better in UAPP compared to native app, so I started thinking of getting an iPhone even after being a loyal Android user for ages.


No it does not. Everything shows up correctly with Apple Music.


----------



## vanez1985

bluestorm1992 said:


> No it does not. Everything shows up correctly with Apple Music.


Thanks! Gone checking which iPhone has the best battery then 
Btw, could someone please compare iOS native Tidal app + W2 sound quality vs same for Android phone (not DAP) vs Android+UAPP?


----------



## profhf (Jun 11, 2021)

0RF30 said:


> So, only with HD560s ? If you don't know, try with your anole and see if the problem still occurs. If only with 560s, try with your 3.5 soundcard output. If still present, try another cable (they use the same 2.5 trrs cup connector as ATH-M50x, you should be able to order a cheap one on amazon to try). Otherwise, contact Sennheiser/retailer for replacement or repair.
> 
> If on both :
> For the USB cable issue : you should be able to swipe cable as you most certainly have other usb-c cables for you phone etc. See if the problem remains.
> ...


Do not think it is an issue with the headphone cable, as I was using it with FiiO Q5S previously with no issues. I think the clipping also happened when I used the W2 with the VX but not as frequently as the hd560s, I do remember it clipping maybe once or twice in Spotify, but not when I was listening to flac on Foobar.

The firmware is updated to the newest one available (1.0.2.6). I will change the sample rate and bit depth in windows. Your suggestion makes a lot of sense, hopefully it will solve the issue! Thank you for your help, appreciate it!


----------



## 0RF30 (Jun 11, 2021)

profhf said:


> Do not think it is an issue with the headphone cable, as I was using it with FiiO Q5S previously with no issues. I think the clipping also happened when I used the W2 with the VX but not as frequently as the hd560s, I do remember it clipping maybe once or twice in Spotify, but not when I was listening to flac on Foobar.
> 
> The firmware is updated to the newest one available (1.0.2.6). I will change the sample rate and bit depth in windows. Your suggestion makes a lot of sense, hopefully it will solve the issue! Thank you for your help, appreciate it!


Driver is the new one I listed ? The samplerate argument is only for gaming, but clipping/cuts in spotify could be network related. Here for latencymon : https://resplendence.com/download/LatencyMon.exe

+ check crappy usb cable / wobbly W2 connector (I doubt it's the connector, W1/W2 have the best USB-C connectors I've seen on dongles so far, and PCB seems steady in the frame - but could be a faulty unit).


----------



## profhf (Jun 11, 2021)

0RF30 said:


> Driver is the new one I listed ? The samplerate argument is only for gaming, but clipping/cuts in spotify could be network related. Here for latencymon : https://resplendence.com/download/LatencyMon.exe
> 
> + check crappy usb cable / wobbly W2 connector (I doubt it's the connector, W1/W2 have the best USB-C connectors I've seen on dongles so far, PCB seems steady in the frame).


I believe the spotify related clipping with my VX was because I was maxing out my bandwidth as I was downloading multiple torrents at the same time. The clipping did not happen after my torrents were completed. In fact, that was the only time outside CSGO where the clipping happened. Mostly it happened when I was in game. I will update if changing the sample rate/ bit depth helps when I am in game.


----------



## felix3650

I have a brand new, unopened W2 should anyone need one


----------



## FooFighter (Jun 11, 2021)

vanez1985 said:


> Question to iOS+W2 users: does it also resample everything to 48/24 like Android does or allows bit-perfect?
> 
> I got sick of UAPP and also want to try other lossless streaming options besides Tidal with my W2 but Tidal still sounds so much better in UAPP compared to native app, so I started thinking of getting an iPhone even after being a loyal Android user for ages.


Can you demo Amazon Music HD on your current Android phone or is that no option for you?
Can imagine that this sounds better than native Tidal.
From my perception : 
UApp > Amazon Music HD > Native Tidal 
Difference between Amazon and UApp isn't as  big though as to Native Tidal app


----------



## milkdudd

vanez1985 said:


> I got sick of UAPP


I can understand wanting to try other apps but what made you get sick of UAPP?


----------



## 0RF30 (Jun 11, 2021)

milkdudd said:


> I can understand wanting to try other apps but what made you get sick of UAPP?



A guess : the interface ? I only use UAPP as renderer, using Bubbleunpnp interface (which I find so much better) outputting on UAPP renderer to get PEQ and optimal USB exclusive use of the DAC and avoid android resampling, fine volume control, volume limiter, etc. (now there is a collaboration between the two apps developers, and you can select UAPP as an output in Bubble even without wifi/cellular data/local network, you can get your phone volume buttons working even with screen off etc.). And also I mainly streams my foobar library, using bubbleupnp as bridge between a lot of upnp renderers - Bubble capability (unlike UAPP) to use the search function of foobar library is dope, search works with tags, file names etc.). Qobuz works with both UAPP and Bubble BTW, as is Tidal.


----------



## vanez1985 (Jun 11, 2021)

milkdudd said:


> I can understand wanting to try other apps but what made you get sick of UAPP?


For instance, I can't see in UAPP if the track is already added to favourites or not, do not see my all-time / monthly / yearly most listened tracks and individual suggestions, scrolling inside a track takes ages in UAPP, and many more minor features are also available only in the native app but the biggest caveat is that offline is not and will not be supported outside native app.


----------



## Pro-Jules

felix3650 said:


> I have a brand new, unopened W2 should anyone need one


So do I.!! (London, UK)


----------



## vanez1985

FooFighter said:


> Can you demo Amazon Music HD on your current Android phone or is that no option for you?
> Can imagine that this sounds better than native Tidal.
> From my perception :
> UApp > Amazon Music HD > Native Tidal
> Difference between Amazon and UApp isn't as  big though as to Native Tidal app


I can't unfortunately as Amazon Music is not available in me country: not just apps which could be downloaded elsewhere but also all kinds of payments.


----------



## vanez1985

vanez1985 said:


> I can't unfortunately as Amazon Music is not available in me country: not just apps which could be downloaded elsewhere but also all kinds of payments.


Looks like it's not about Android resampling but about some magic UAPP does to music: just compared Tidal@UAPP on android vs Tidal native on Android vs Apple music lossless on my old iPhone 6s, all using W2, and latter twos are quite similar but UAPP stands out miles ahead in details and layering.


----------



## lindstrom

Where can I find the official site to download firmware, drivers etc?


----------



## CharlyBrown

lindstrom said:


> Where can I find the official site to download firmware, drivers etc?


I know only of the source on page 1 of this thread. I think the original link is either not accessible outside China or the site only in Chinese? I took the latest driver from post #1, put it on a usb thumb drive and after visiting a friend who uses Windows, I could update my W2… I hope they will release a Mac updater an an official website for this. How hard can that be??


----------



## bluestorm1992

lindstrom said:


> Where can I find the official site to download firmware, drivers etc?


I got those files from there official Chinese website, and their lead engineer Wan knows that I am keeping files updated here, so all should be good until LP launches their English website.

Musicteck has those files too, but the driver is not the latest driver. Still should work.

https://www.musicteck.com/lp-download


----------



## vanez1985

UPD on UAPP vs world on W2: looks like big part of the trick is a simple signal level rise, if you compare the same 44.1/24 record at Tidal@UAPP on 62/100 volume vs Apple Music Lossless on 65/100 volume they are almost volume leveled with the same level of details and slightly different timbre/layering.


----------



## bormak

I downloaded firmware 1.026. 
How can I update my W2 to the latest firmware from my Macbook Pro with OSX?


----------



## Ufanco

bluestorm1992 said:


> I got those files from there official Chinese website, and their lead engineer Wan knows that I am keeping files updated here, so all should be good until LP launches their English website.
> 
> Musicteck has those files too, but the driver is not the latest driver. Still should work.
> 
> https://www.musicteck.com/lp-download


Since you're in contact with Mr Wan could you kindly ask about updates for us mac user?  Sure there alot people that paid for there product that feel kinda annoyed by not being able to update there device.


----------



## jwilliamhurst

Ufanco said:


> Since you're in contact with Mr Wan could you kindly ask about updates for us mac user?  Sure there alot people that paid for there product that feel kinda annoyed by not being able to update there device.


Seriously !! +1


----------



## bluestorm1992

Ufanco said:


> Since you're in contact with Mr Wan could you kindly ask about updates for us mac user?  Sure there alot people that paid for there product that feel kinda annoyed by not being able to update there device.


Last time I asked them they said it is a WIP thing. I will check in with him later.


----------



## CharlyBrown

bormak said:


> I downloaded firmware 1.026.
> How can I update my W2 to the latest firmware from my Macbook Pro with OSX?


Find someone who uses Windows and lets you mess with their computer. That’s the only way currently


----------



## utdeep

I’ve been able to update using virtual box on my mac


----------



## 0RF30 (Jun 12, 2021)

lindstrom said:


> Where can I find the official site to download firmware, drivers etc?



http://www.luxuryprecision.net/xiazai/

Good luck with that... I think you'll have to subscribe to a Chinese social media with a Chinese phone number to get them (not to be offensive, and sorry if my memory fails to relate accurately things I read weeks ago).

Or you can simply go to page 1 of the thread, @bluestorm1992 was and is kind enough to share them with us.


----------



## 0RF30 (Jun 12, 2021)

CharlyBrown said:


> Find someone who uses Windows and lets you mess with their computer. That’s the only way currently





utdeep said:


> I’ve been able to update using virtual box on my mac



Perfectly correct, I'm no mac user, but I suggested many times to people complaining about not being able to update Comtrue interface based devices on mac to install and run a windows virtual machine to do it, nothing but successful reports.


----------



## profhf (Jun 12, 2021)

profhf said:


> I believe the spotify related clipping with my VX was because I was maxing out my bandwidth as I was downloading multiple torrents at the same time. The clipping did not happen after my torrents were completed. In fact, that was the only time outside CSGO where the clipping happened. Mostly it happened when I was in game. I will update if changing the sample rate/ bit depth helps when I am in game.


0RF30 Just ended a gaming session with the boys. Sample rate/ bit depth was set to 16bit 44.1k. Unfortunately the intermittent clipping of the in game sounds was still present. It does not happen outside of the game though, listened to music/videos/netflix all day with it and did not hear any clipping. I have a balanced cable coming for the HD560s in 1-2 weeks. Maybe using the balanced output at a lower volume might solve the issue. It's weird that the clipping is only happening in game. Any thoughts? Thanks


----------



## 0RF30 (Jun 12, 2021)

profhf said:


> 0RF30 Just ended a gaming session with the boys. Sample rate/ bit depth was set to 16bit 44.1k. Unfortunately the intermittent clipping of the in game sounds was still present. It does not happen outside of the game though, listened to music/videos/netflix all day with it and did not hear any clipping. I have a balanced cable coming for the HD560s in 1-2 weeks. Maybe using the balanced output at a lower volume might solve the issue. Any thoughts? Thanks



Nope, won't change anything (for your game issue), unless it's just your W2 unbalanced output which is faulty (souldn't happen only ingame tough in this case). Did you run lantencymon while playing the game for 30-60 min (or at least until audio stuttering appears) ? What is it reporting ?

Otherwise, I won't do the reading for you, but maybe have a look here :
https://steamcommunity.com/sharedfiles/filedetails/?id=703059693
https://steamcommunity.com/app/730/discussions/0/135514287300084408/
https://steamcommunity.com/sharedfiles/filedetails/?id=199958323

[EDIT] Oh, and do you run any system wide EQ, dolby or spatial sound emulator ? Do you have audio enhancements activated in your device properties ? Try to deactivate all of these if you do.


----------



## profhf

0RF30 said:


> Nope, won't change anything (for your game issue), unless it's just your W2 unbalanced output which is faulty (souldn't happen only ingame tough in this case). Did you run lantencymon while playing the game for 30-60 min (or at least until audio stuttering appears) ? What is it reporting ?
> 
> Otherwise, I won't do the reading for you, but maybe have a look here :
> https://steamcommunity.com/sharedfiles/filedetails/?id=703059693
> ...


I will run latencymon while playing the game on my next session. I was using FiiO Q5S previously and never had an issue with the in-game sounds clipping. I am thinking might be the w2 audio drivers.  I dont run any 3rd party EQ and no audio enhancements activated as well.


----------



## 0RF30 (Jun 12, 2021)

profhf said:


> I will run latencymon while playing the game on my next session. I was using FiiO Q5S previously and never had an issue with the in-game sounds clipping. I am thinking might be the w2 audio drivers.  I dont run any 3rd party EQ and no audio enhancements activated as well.



If it's a driver issue, latencymon should report audio playback issues. I had no more ingame (or system) issues with new driver, but long time I'm not playing CS anymore.
Is the problem happening in other games ? If not, I suggest searching in subjects I linked you, and maybe ask your question on them. If yes, try to contact L&P, I think someone was asking if anyone had improvement suggestions to transmit to them, can't exactly remember who, maybe @bluestorm1992 knows, or is this person, and can transmit the problem for you. But I assume unlike for FW/driver download, you can contact yourself their customer service via their website (I pointed it few posts above).


----------



## utdeep

Running virtual box isn’t a problem, but this is the worst part of the W2 experience for me by far.  Why it isn’t setup as something you can just copy to the device as mass storage and load is beyond me, but maybe I’ve been spoiled by all the other devices in this segment like the Lotoo S1


----------



## 0RF30

utdeep said:


> Running virtual box isn’t a problem, but this is the worst part of the W2 experience for me by far.  Why it isn’t setup as something you can just copy to the device as mass storage and load is beyond me, but maybe I’ve been spoiled by all the other devices in this segment like the Lotoo S1



You mean all other devices except Lotoo S1 ? 
(E1DA 9038S and 9038D, Hidizs S9, iBasso Dc03 and Dc04, L&P w1 and W2 the same)

But I agree, it's not a good thing that FW updates aren't cross platforms, even if I'm not a huge defender of Apple products (king of proprietary formats so...). Anyway, if running a virtual machine could be scarry for some, I think when you own a mac, finding someone who own a windows machine to do your 15s update shouldn't be so much of a problem. The opposite... could be more for some (at least in my country).


----------



## Ufanco

0RF30 said:


> Perfectly correct, I'm no mac user, but I suggested many times to people complaining about not being able to update Comtrue interface based devices on mac to install and run a windows virtual machine to do it, nothing but successful reports.


I still have a old windows xp laptop but it’s been least 5 years since last time ran into anything without Mac support. Figured that that wasn’t  a even a thing anymore. Guess could set up vitural machine but kinda expensive for I item. Sadly I’m disabled and no longer have a huge social network and people I do know are either using tablets or Mac.


----------



## MundoHiFiOz

profhf said:


> I will run latencymon while playing the game on my next session. I was using FiiO Q5S previously and never had an issue with the in-game sounds clipping. I am thinking might be the w2 audio drivers.  I dont run any 3rd party EQ and no audio enhancements activated as well.


How's Q5s sound compared to w2? I have Q5s and I'm wondering if it's worth buying w2. Thanks in advance.


----------



## 0RF30 (Jun 13, 2021)

Ufanco said:


> I still have a old windows xp laptop but it’s been least 5 years since last time ran into anything without Mac support. Figured that that wasn’t  a even a thing anymore. Guess could set up vitural machine but kinda expensive for I item. Sadly I’m disabled and no longer have a huge social network and people I do know are either using tablets or Mac.



Sorry if I misunderstood you, but are you saying that setting up a virtual machine is expensive ?  Virtualbox is free for personal or educational use.

https://www.virtualbox.org/wiki/Downloads

Kind of a PITA to have to do so for a FW update tough, I agree.

[EDIT] A quick thought : if you don't use one of the 3 earphones having their own EQ implemented in W1/W2, and are not a windows user running in early FW/drivers issues, do you really need to update your firmware ?


----------



## CharlyBrown

0RF30 said:


> You mean all other devices except Lotoo S1 ?
> (E1DA 9038S and 9038D, Hidizs S9, iBasso Dc03 and Dc04, L&P w1 and W2 the same)
> 
> But I agree, it's not a good thing that FW updates aren't cross platforms, even if I'm not a huge defender of Apple products (king of proprietary formats so...). Anyway, if *running a virtual machine could be scarry for some*, I think when you own a mac, finding someone who own a windows machine to do your 15s update shouldn't be so much of a problem. The opposite... could be more for some (at least in my country).



Not scared but I refuse to install a VM environment on my Mac that creeps deeply into my OS and pay for a Windows license just to update my dongle. That’s ridiculous imo. If a company is able to build sophisticated dac/amp combinations and even daps, they should be able to offer state of the art fw update solutions and don’t require their customers to walk on their hands to do this.


----------



## 0RF30 (Jun 13, 2021)

CharlyBrown said:


> Not scared but I refuse to install a VM environment on my Mac that creeps deeply into my OS and pay for a Windows license just to update my dongle. That’s ridiculous imo. If a company is able to build sophisticated dac/amp combinations and even daps, they should be able to offer state of the art fw update solutions and don’t require their customers to walk on their hands to do this.


I understand your concern about running a virtual machine on your OS, but is it justified ? (again, I'm no mac user, so I can't say for sure it's perfectly harmless for your OS, even if I'd be very surprised to hear it's not - VM are mainly designed to be a sandbox which main purpose is indeed to preserve your OS - Virtualbox is opensource)
An unregistered windows should be perfectly fine to do your update.
I totally agree with the last part.
Have you read my previous post edit ?


----------



## profhf

MundoHiFiOz said:


> How's Q5s sound compared to w2? I have Q5s and I'm wondering if it's worth buying w2. Thanks in advance.


Q5s is only worth using on balanced. The SE output sounds bad to me, makes the music dry and unnatural. W2 sounds equally good on both SE and Balanced. The sound signature compared to Q5s is less warm, a little more analytical and seems to extract more details from the music or video, while still sounding fantastic at the same time.


----------



## CharlyBrown

0RF30 said:


> I understand your concern about running a virtual machine on your OS, but is it justified ? (again, I'm no mac user, so I can't say for sure it's perfectly harmless for your OS, even if I'd be very surprise to hear it's not - VM are mainly designed to be a sandbox which main purpose is indeed to preserve your OS - Virtualbox is opensource)
> An unregistered windows should be perfectly fine to do your update.
> I totally agree with the last part.
> Have you read my previous post edit ?


I have no concern running a Hypervisor but I don’t need it and I don’t want it. I used VMware Fusion as well as Parallels for many years in the past because there was one or the other Windows program I needed to use. So I even own two Windowas 10 licenses. That’s the past and today I have no more reason to run Windows and I’m a person who wants to keep his OS clean. The VM is a sandbox, I agree, but the Hypervisor is not. LIke I said, it creeps deep into your OS, messing with the network stack etc. and you will maybe never get 100% rid of the stuff that gets installed.

I’m just not willing to do this for a dongle update. It’s that easy 

I read your edit and I agree with you to some degree. I don’t know if I even necessarily need the latest fw update. I don’t mind the eq settings, there is „asynchronous USB“ support now (also, don’t know if I need this or even can take advantage of it with ios devices). Still, many times fw updates bring also little bug fixes that don’t get mentioned in the “what’s new section“ and I like being on the current version. It’s that easy again


----------



## FooFighter

Anyone here tried Sennheiser IE900 and can report about it paired with W2?


----------



## Damz87

FooFighter said:


> Anyone here tried Sennheiser IE900 and can report about it paired with W2?


Hopefully will be able to report on this by the end of next week


----------



## lindstrom

FooFighter said:


> Anyone here tried Sennheiser IE900 and can report about it paired with W2?


Search about it in the IE900-thread. I know somebody wrote it was a really good pairing.


----------



## lindstrom

lindstrom said:


> Search about it in the IE900-thread. I know somebody wrote it was a really good pairing.


Actually this was the reason I bought the W2… IE900 preordered. Next week I hope 😊


----------



## FooFighter

lindstrom said:


> Search about it in the IE900-thread. I know somebody wrote it was a really good pairing.


Doesn't hurt to post something in W2 thread too


----------



## lindstrom

FooFighter said:


> Doesn't hurt to post something in W2 thread too


Yes, let’s hope for more impressions in this thread aswell. But if you want to read something now, check IE900-forum.


----------



## musicday

IE900 seems to be a great IEM. I am sure paired with the W2, can sound fantastic. A sound that wasn't possible 5 years ago on such portable gear.


----------



## Ufanco

0RF30 said:


> I understand your concern about running a virtual machine on your OS, but is it justified ? (again, I'm no mac user, so I can't say for sure it's perfectly harmless for your OS, even if I'd be very surprised to hear it's not - VM are mainly designed to be a sandbox which main purpose is indeed to preserve your OS - Virtualbox is opensource)
> An unregistered windows should be perfectly fine to do your update.
> I totally agree with the last part.
> Have you read my previous post edit ?


Thanks I was under the impression that I need to buy a windows 10 product key to do update. Of course now I scared because of below comment. Thanks all for the help lots to consider on best course of action. Still don't under stand why it's so hard to do something like the lotoo paw s1. Hopefully in time they will fix issue.
 Ok enough complaining, I been using Apple music and the w2 shines with the high res and starting to like the Dolby atoms. Really depends on the mixing but its fun to listen to songs in a new light. Thought the mix of riders on the storm and thunder aspect of it was interesting. 


CharlyBrown said:


> I have no concern running a Hypervisor but I don’t need it and I don’t want it. I used VMware Fusion as well as Parallels for many years in the past because there was one or the other Windows program I needed to use. So I even own two Windowas 10 licenses. That’s the past and today I have no more reason to run Windows and I’m a person who wants to keep his OS clean. The VM is a sandbox, I agree, but the Hypervisor is not. LIke I said, it creeps deep into your OS, messing with the network stack etc. and you will maybe never get 100% rid of the stuff that gets installed.
> 
> I’m just not willing to do this for a dongle update. It’s that easy
> 
> I read your edit and I agree with you to some degree. I don’t know if I even necessarily need the latest fw update. I don’t mind the eq settings, there is „asynchronous USB“ support now (also, don’t know if I need this or even can take advantage of it with ios devices). Still, many times fw updates bring also little bug fixes that don’t get mentioned in the “what’s new section“ and I like being on the current version. It’s that easy again


----------



## bluestorm1992

Ufanco said:


> Thanks I was under the impression that I need to buy a windows 10 product key to do update. Of course now I scared because of below comment. Thanks all for the help lots to consider on best course of action. Still don't under stand why it's so hard to do something like the lotoo paw s1. Hopefully in time they will fix issue.
> Ok enough complaining, I been using Apple music and the w2 shines with the high res and starting to like the Dolby atoms. Really depends on the mixing but its fun to listen to songs in a new light. Thought the mix of riders on the storm and thunder aspect of it was interesting.


I think S1’s approach requires making the device as a usb disk, which then requires a decent internal storage and some extra hardware.


----------



## utdeep

I have the W2 and IE900.  Pairing sounds very good.  @Scuba Devils was the one who originally said this worked and I bought both devices based on his suggestion in the IE900 thread.  Personally, I think the IE900 sounds great with anything.


----------



## FooFighter (Jun 13, 2021)

Find this IE900 very interesting, sounds a bit like a very good jack of all trades like a cheaper Traillii, could make it into top 10 of price value paired with W2.
Haven't listened to it myself but based on the feedback I read and knowing people who sold their >2k IEMs like Elysium in favor of IE900


----------



## CharlyBrown

Ufanco said:


> Thanks I was under the impression that I need to buy a windows 10 product key to do update. Of course now I scared because of below comment. Thanks all for the help lots to consider on best course of action. Still don't under stand why it's so hard to do something like the lotoo paw s1. Hopefully in time they will fix issue.
> Ok enough complaining, I been using Apple music and the w2 shines with the high res and starting to like the Dolby atoms. Really depends on the mixing but its fun to listen to songs in a new light. Thought the mix of riders on the storm and thunder aspect of it was interesting.


Please, don’t be. I am really overly picky when it comes to install stuff on my computer. Sorry if I spread uncertainty about this topic and @0RF30 is right - there is no problem using VirtualBox. I also checked the web regarding uninstalling the hypervisor (VirtualBox software) and there seems to be a good uninstall script / uninstall option in the dmg that removes the whole thing, if needed.

Again, *running a virtualization software is nowhere a problem today*, the opposite is the case. I am just very picky and I don’t like the fact that I have to do this just for one single purpose. That’s all and you’re good to go!!!


----------



## profhf

@0RF30
Conclusion: Your system seems to be having difficulty handling real-time audio and other tasks. 
You may experience drop outs, clicks or pops due to buffer underruns. 
One or more DPC routines that belong to a driver running in your system appear to be executing for too long. 
One problem may be related to power management, disable CPU throttling settings in Control Panel and BIOS setup. 
Check for BIOS updates.


----------



## velcrothrash

Thanks all for the informative thread. I’m about to get dongle DAC but have some questions that I hope to get resolved before I commit to a product I haven’t auditioned. What about doing firmware updates for the W2 on a Mac using Windows 10 in Bootcamp? Can someone verify this will work? Also, I’m wondering if I should just opt for the W1 instead of the W2 for my U12t using my iPhone and Apple Music lossless as a source, to avoid the volume drop out issues.  Will I be missing detail or texture due to only one DAC chip? Or will capping the volume at 70% and using high gain on the W2 still allow for adequate headroom and not make my U12t iems sound bad? Thanks for any advice.


----------



## FooFighter (Jun 13, 2021)

velcrothrash said:


> Thanks all for the informative thread. I’m about to get dongle DAC but have some questions that I hope to get resolved before I commit to a product I haven’t auditioned. What about doing firmware updates for the W2 on a Mac using Windows 10 in Bootcamp? Can someone verify this will work? Also, I’m wondering if I should just opt for the W1 instead of the W2 for my U12t using my iPhone and Apple Music lossless as a source, to avoid the volume drop out issues.  Will I be missing detail or texture due to only one DAC chip? Or will capping the volume at 70% and using high gain on the W2 still allow for adequate headroom and not make my U12t iems sound bad? Thanks for any advice.


12,6 Ohms - not even sure if you are endangered regarding clipping.
Have you read that in this thread before with your specific IEMS?
All the ones I am aware of like my former Andro Golds with 4 Ohms were below 10 Ohms...
I d personally go for W2 - I enjoyed it also with my Andro Golds and could never reach clipping loudness without destroying my ears.
It has been reported many times in this thread to have more detail than W1 as far as I remember but could personally not compare both of them.


----------



## CharlyBrown

velcrothrash said:


> Thanks all for the informative thread. I’m about to get dongle DAC but have some questions that I hope to get resolved before I commit to a product I haven’t auditioned. What about doing firmware updates for the W2 on a Mac using Windows 10 in Bootcamp? Can someone verify this will work? Also, I’m wondering if I should just opt for the W1 instead of the W2 for my U12t using my iPhone and Apple Music lossless as a source, to avoid the volume drop out issues.  Will I be missing detail or texture due to only one DAC chip? Or will capping the volume at 70% and using high gain on the W2 still allow for adequate headroom and not make my U12t iems sound bad? Thanks for any advice.



FW update will definitely work with Bootcamp and I think you will be fine with the W2. It has plenty power and I can’t imagine an IEM that allows for a volume over 70 in high gain without destroying your hearing forever. 

On the other hand, the W1 is also a great choice, for sure. I opted for the W2 despite being an iPhone owner because I wanted to get the best measured device for my IEMs. Still, I am sure I wouldn’t be able to tell any difference between the W1 and W2.


----------



## CharlyBrown

FooFighter said:


> *12,6 Ohms *- not even sure if you are endangered regarding clipping.
> Have you read that in this thread before with your specific IEMS?
> All the ones I am aware of like my former Andro Golds with 4 Ohms were below 10 Ohms...
> I d personally go for W2 - I enjoyed it also with my Andro Golds and could never reach clipping loudness without destroying my ears.
> It has been reported many times in this thread to have more detail than W1 as far as I remember but could personally not compare both of them.



FWIW, my EE LX has 14 Ohms and I* can’t go higher than 60 in low gain*. My normal listening volume is below 50 in low gain.


----------



## musicday

I went straight to W2 after owning the S1 for a long time and I am very happy with my purchase.
It makes my Blon BL-03 with upgraded cable sing like a 500 USD IEM.


----------



## velcrothrash

Ok that’s it then, W2 it shall be. Thanks for the quick replies to relieve my anxiety.


----------



## 0RF30 (Jun 14, 2021)

profhf said:


> @0RF30
> Conclusion: Your system seems to be having difficulty handling real-time audio and other tasks.
> You may experience drop outs, clicks or pops due to buffer underruns.
> One or more DPC routines that belong to a driver running in your system appear to be executing for too long.
> ...


What's your MB brand, chipset and model ? Did you install drivers (lan, chipset, soundacard mostly) from another source than your MB manufacturer (specific page for your product) or microsoft update ? (I'm thinking of drivers autodetection sites/softs mostly, or directly intel site for chipset and lan, or directly realtek for soundcard) ?
If yes, uninstall them and let microsoft auto apply his drivers, see if the problem is still present. If everything's good (an even if it's not), you can try to install one by one (with test each time) the drivers recommended on your MB manufacturer/model page.
Could you please next time do a screenshot of the diver tab in latencymon with descendant (is it correct in English ? - inverse order) highest execution, and one with descendant highest DPC count ?
Could be CPU throttling or power management, but usually it's a driver issue.
And, even if you're not experiencing _audible_ artifacts in these cases, could you check if the audio playback issue report from latencymon also happens when you
a. listen to music and browsing at the same
 time with W2
b. are watching videos from a video player with W2
c. listen to music with and browsing at the same
 time with your soundcard output after uninstalling W2 driver
d. are watching videos from a video player with your soundcard output after uninstalling W2 driver




velcrothrash said:


> Thanks all for the informative thread. I’m about to get dongle DAC but have some questions that I hope to get resolved before I commit to a product I haven’t auditioned. What about doing firmware updates for the W2 on a Mac using Windows 10 in Bootcamp? Can someone verify this will work? Also, I’m wondering if I should just opt for the W1 instead of the W2 for my U12t using my iPhone and Apple Music lossless as a source, to avoid the volume drop out issues.  Will I be missing detail or texture due to only one DAC chip? Or will capping the volume at 70% and using high gain on the W2 still allow for adequate headroom and not make my U12t iems sound bad? Thanks for any advice.



I own both, I certainly can tell the difference, go for W2, no hesitation.


----------



## pinkpiglet

Does anyone know whether the ground sleeve of the 4.4mm is connected or working?


----------



## 0RF30

pinkpiglet said:


> Does anyone know whether the ground sleeve of the 4.4mm is connected or working?


 To connect it to an external amplifier, right ? Should be, otherwise why don't just go for a 2.5 output ? If not, it's misleading the consumer. That's an interesting question to ask L&P, curious about the answer too.


----------



## bobomun (Jun 14, 2021)

W2 >> Crystal Dream Duet >> Promision X
It blows my mind !!!


----------



## FooFighter

bobomun said:


> W2 >> Crystal Dream Duet >> Promision X
> It blows my mind !!!


Nice usb cable!


----------



## DeepTread (Jun 14, 2021)

bobomun said:


> W2 >> Crystal Dream Duet >> Promision X
> It blows my mind !!!



Whoa--- tell me about that usb cable? I have a ddHiFi MFi06 on the way in.


----------



## CharlyBrown

I don’t see the picture 😭


----------



## musicday

CharlyBrown said:


> I don’t see the picture 😭


Yes, where is the picture?


----------



## snapandslide

musicday said:


> Yes, where is the picture?


It was there earlier in the day, but now gone!


----------



## bobomun

CharlyBrown said:


> I don’t see the picture 😭


Some problem about the picture link ☹️
I already uploaded.


----------



## bluestorm1992

bobomun said:


> Some problem about the picture link ☹️
> I already uploaded.


Saw it now. And, again, nice usbc cable! Can you share a link to it?


----------



## bobomun

bluestorm1992 said:


> Saw it now. And, again, nice usbc cable! Can you share a link to it?


It's just a local brand in Vietnam. The name is KingKable. 
You can contact shop via https://www.facebook.com/LightUpYourSound


----------



## 0RF30 (Jun 15, 2021)

bobomun said:


> It's just a local brand in Vietnam. The name is KingKable.
> You can contact shop via https://www.facebook.com/LightUpYourSound



"Just" a local brand who obviously think about what they do before to do it. If it may add some weight, the large piece should avoid the wobbly connector problem, at least on dongle side. I imagine they didn't do it the other side to avoid connection problems due to different phone cases cut/thickness.

[EDIT] Difficult wake-up, didn't see that the large piece wasn't flush with the dongle.


----------



## CharlyBrown

bobomun said:


> Some problem about the picture link ☹️
> I already uploaded.


Thanks, this cable looks massive, indeed!!!


----------



## sirmrdoctor (Jun 15, 2021)

I just got the W2 last night. I am pretty impressed with it thus far, but the knowledge that everything sent from my iPhone 8 plus is in 32 bits is driving me crazy. I'm going to assume that there isn't a way to "force" the W2 to play in 16 or 24 bits. So, would anyone know how to force 16 or 24 bits on iOS as you do with the Audio MIDI Setup application on macOS?

Kind of like this:


----------



## rwelles

sirmrdoctor said:


> I just got the W2 last night. I am pretty impressed with it thus far, but the knowledge that everything sent from my iPhone 8 plus is in 32 bits is driving me crazy. I'm going to assume that there isn't a way to "force" the W2 to play in 16 or 24 bits. So, would anyone know how to force 16 or 24 bits on iOS as you do with the Audio MIDI Setup application on macOS?
> 
> Kind of like this:


AFAIK there isn't a way. The W2 automatically adds 0's to the end of each bit. I don't believe it has any audio impact, just makes it easier to the W2 do the digital to audio conversion. I wouldn't sweat it.


----------



## sirmrdoctor

rwelles said:


> AFAIK there isn't a way. The W2 automatically adds 0's to the end of each bit. I don't believe it has any audio impact, just makes it easier to the W2 do the digital to audio conversion. I wouldn't sweat it.


Haha, thanks! I can see why, but what does it mean that it automatically adds 0's to the end of each bit? How does the W2 do that?


----------



## 0RF30 (Jun 16, 2021)

rwelles said:


> AFAIK there isn't a way. The W2 automatically adds 0's to the end of each bit. I don't believe it has any audio impact, just makes it easier to the W2 do the digital to audio conversion. I wouldn't sweat it.



W2 has not impact on the input signal (bit depth displayed by W2 is the input signal's one if I'm not mistaking).

@sirmrdoctor : If the conversion is 32 bit float, or 24 bit packed in 32, as suggested above, don't sweat it. Avoiding (bad) resampling is more a concern.


----------



## musicday

sirmrdoctor said:


> I just got the W2 last night. I am pretty impressed with it thus far, but the knowledge that everything sent from my iPhone 8 plus is in 32 bits is driving me crazy. I'm going to assume that there isn't a way to "force" the W2 to play in 16 or 24 bits. So, would anyone know how to force 16 or 24 bits on iOS as you do with the Audio MIDI Setup application on macOS?
> 
> Kind of like this:


Just enjoy the beautiful sound and don't look at the screen if it bothers you.


----------



## Syracuse

lindstrom said:


> Search about it in the IE900-thread. I know somebody wrote it was a really good pairing.


I was the one asking about the pairing in the IE 900 thread. The IE 900 is something else, sounds absolutely wonderful on my Mojopoly + Vorzüge stack. I'm getting the W2 in this week, I'll try to give some impressions after some testing.


----------



## vanez1985

Mesmerized by this album, it truly makes W2 shine with its great layering and careful attention to details, sounding well above its price tag.
Pure listening pleasure


----------



## Syracuse




----------



## Syracuse

Very preliminary impressions on the W2 in normal EQ, NOS, Tune 1, high gain, SDF normal on pentaconn 4.4 connector with IE 900. I tried Tune 2 as recommended by Soundblast 75 but didn't like it that much. 

Well, I only have my Mojo and Vorzüge to compare it with (single ended) after testing 10 songs on UAPP bit perfect mode with Tidal. This thing sounds incredible, beautiful stage with loads of detail, excellent separation and imaging, rock solid bass. I'm still getting used to the sound as it is more neutral than I'm used to.


----------



## drummguy26

So I must say, for people that have external amps, definitely give it a try with the W2. I used my xCan with my W2 and it simply comes alive! The sound of the W2 alone is good, but I feel like it’s being held back by it’s built in amplifier. W2 -> xCan -> headphone of choice, sounds sooooo good!


----------



## slair76116

Syracuse said:


> Very preliminary impressions on the W2 in normal EQ, NOS, Tune 1, high gain, SDF normal on pentaconn 4.4 connector with IE 900. I tried Tune 2 as recommended by Soundblast 75 but didn't like it that much.
> 
> Well, I only have my Mojo and Vorzüge to compare it with (single ended) after testing 10 songs on UAPP bit perfect mode with Tidal. This thing sounds incredible, beautiful stage with loads of detail, excellent separation and imaging, rock solid bass. I'm still getting used to the sound as it is more neutral than I'm used to.



Would you recommend this over the Chord Mojo which is over twice the price purely on SQ?


----------



## Syracuse (Jun 16, 2021)

slair76116 said:


> Would you recommend this over the Chord Mojo which is over twice the price purely on SQ?



Value wise, definitely. The mojo I only use as a DAC since the Vorzüge is used as amp. I think the Mojo is also really good value however I don't like the sound as much coming from the mojo directly, that's why I bought the amp. Together they shine in single ended, the Mojo's DAC section is killer imo for the price. I will have to restrain of comparisons atm. since the W2 is still too fresh.


----------



## Babayagga

I just downloaded the latest update for my W2 (V1.0.2.6). Has anyone else noticed that the volume went up? I was listening at 54 but had to lower it to 53. Am I going crazy?


----------



## musicday

The honeymoon is not over yet for me. The W2 is a joy to use and sounds really good.
One of the best audio  purchase in a while.


----------



## DeepTread (Jun 17, 2021)

Another reason why the W2 wins.  Perfect fit in the EE case plus two extra adapter cables. Commuting sucks less now. Note the new ddhifi cable tucked in there.


----------



## Xinlisupreme

received today, it’s far better than stock cable, thanks guys!!
I’m listening Reecho Insects Awaken+W2+iPhone12 Pro Max+Tidal hifi


----------



## Kiats

musicday said:


> The honeymoon is not over yet for me. The W2 is a joy to use and sounds really good.
> One of the best audio  purchase in a while.



Thanks to recommendation by @bluestorm1992 , I have a W2 on its way to me via Amazon. I suspect mine will be a small convenient workhorse traveling with me for work for some time to come. Along with a DAP of choice. I used to travel with 2 DAPs in case one dies on me. Now I am sure my carry on luggage will be a whole lot lighter.


----------



## musicday (Jun 17, 2021)

Kiats said:


> Thanks to recommendation by @bluestorm1992 , I have a W2 on its way to me via Amazon. I suspect mine will be a small convenient workhorse traveling with me for work for some time to come. Along with a DAP of choice. I used to travel with 2 DAPs in case one dies on me. Now I am sure my carry on luggage will be a whole lot lighter.


Enjoy, the W2 is something special.


----------



## Syracuse

slair76116 said:


> Would you recommend this over the Chord Mojo which is over twice the price purely on SQ?



I connected my NAS over network to UAPP today, playing every DSD file I have. The W2 has better separation and sounds cleaner as the mojo. Detail levels are at least equal imo. For this price it really looks like the W2 is a giant killer. I never expected it to be this good.


----------



## CharlyBrown

Babayagga said:


> I just downloaded the latest update for my W2 (V1.0.2.6). Has anyone else noticed that the volume went up? I was listening at 54 but had to lower it to 53. Am I going crazy?


The year's '94 and my trunk is raw
In my rearview mirror is the mother****ing law
I got two choices y'all, pull over the car or
Bounce on the devil, put the pedal to the floor
Now I ain't trying to see no highway chase with Jake
Plus I got a few dollars I can fight the case
So I, pull over to the side of the road
I heard, "Son, do you know why I'm stopping you for?"
"Cause I'm young and I'm black and my hat's real low"
Do I look like a mind reader, sir? I don't know
Am I under arrest or should I guess some more?
"*Well you was doing fifty-five in a fifty-four*" (uh huh)


----------



## sirmrdoctor

The sound is spectacular. I replaced the USB-c to USB-c cable, and I'll probably replace the USB-c to lightning cable as well.


----------



## Babayagga

CharlyBrown said:


> The year's '94 and my trunk is raw
> In my rearview mirror is the mother****ing law
> I got two choices y'all, pull over the car or
> Bounce on the devil, put the pedal to the floor
> ...


One foot on the brake and one on the gas, hey
Well, there's too much traffic, I can't pass, no
So I tried my best illegal move
A big black and white come and crushed my groove again

Go on and write me up for 125
Post my face, wanted dead or alive
Take my license, all that jive
I can't drive 55, oh no, uh


----------



## Syracuse

Is the sound really bottlenecked with the black cables, as I understand the white ones are an upgrade?


----------



## sirmrdoctor

drummguy26 said:


> So I must say, for people that have external amps, definitely give it a try with the W2. I used my xCan with my W2 and it simply comes alive! The sound of the W2 alone is good, but I feel like it’s being held back by it’s built in amplifier. W2 -> xCan -> headphone of choice, sounds sooooo good!


Could you send a photo of how you have that set up? I’m intrigued…


----------



## vanez1985 (Jun 18, 2021)

quimbo said:


> Will check later if these can acceptably drive the Aeon 2 Closed and this will be my end game, right?


Did you have a chance to try W2 with A2C? I'm considering these as a replacement for my Cascades but feel unsure if W2 could properly drive them.

UPD: any other recommendations for closed-back portable HPs which do pair well with W2 and provide both good isolation and natural timbre esp. in vocals are also more than welcome


----------



## 0RF30 (Jun 18, 2021)

Syracuse said:


> Is the sound really bottlenecked with the black cables, as I understand the white ones are an upgrade?



Nope ! You can experience interference with non-shielded cables (EMI especially with mobile data networks on phone), you can have micro disconnections due to wobbly cable/device connectors, but a digital signal is a digital signal. If transmitted properly, you'll have no sound differences swapping cables. My experience with short usb-c cables used with phones and dongles is that cables are mostly fine at the beginning, and degrade with time due to the dongle hanging weight (some quicker than others), especially with W1/W2 which are very heavy for dongles. Tried many cables, all ended up degrading. Best solution : velcro (brand name, don't know the generic term in English) on phone case and dongle, no hanging. Magnet under the phone case and on the dongle could be a solution, but I'm not comfortable using magnets in close proximity of electronic devices.

[EDIT] By the way, I have both black and white cable from L&P (one came with W1, the other with W2), both ended up inducing micro disconnections, black one quicker than white one for me.


----------



## vanez1985

vanez1985 said:


> Did you have a chance to try W2 with A2C? I'm considering these as a replacement for my Cascades but feel unsure if W2 could properly drive them.
> 
> UPD: any other recommendations for closed-back portable HPs which do pair well with W2 and provide both good isolation and natural timbre esp. in vocals are also more than welcome


Answering my own question: A2C really sounds much closer to what I prefer but W2 is too weak for these unfortunately requiring 80+ in high gain so unlistenable on iOS due to clipping.


----------



## Babayagga

vanez1985 said:


> Answering my own question: A2C really sounds much closer to what I prefer but W2 is too weak for these unfortunately requiring 80+ in high gain so unlistenable on iOS due to clipping.


Give it a shot on your PC


----------



## vanez1985

Babayagga said:


> Give it a shot on your PC


I was looking for a portable & foldable alternative to Cascades, these seemed to be the best option but failed in my setup


----------



## bluestorm1992

vanez1985 said:


> I was looking for a portable & foldable alternative to Cascades, these seemed to be the best option but failed in my setup


If you want to get away with the power supply restriction from your iphone, perhaps an Apple camera adaptor will help.


----------



## Babayagga

vanez1985 said:


> I was looking for a portable & foldable alternative to Cascades, these seemed to be the best option but failed in my setup


It seems to me that if you want a solid on-the-go setup for audio, iPhone just isn't the best option for a phone.


----------



## vanez1985

Babayagga said:


> It seems to me that if you want a solid on-the-go setup for audio, iPhone just isn't the best option for a phone.


It's the only one for lossless/hi-res streaming currently unfortunately as any Android phone inherently resamples anything you throw in to 48 unless you use UAPP with all its restrictions and clumsiness.


----------



## dgjl

Just a little "hack" (as the kids say) for those of you struggling with usb c cables disconnecting because they wobble, however slightly - a real problem with external dacs and one that I suffered 3 times on the way to work, and twice at work. Enough to make me scream - albeit silently. Until I tried this...

Get an old set of silicon ear tips. Cut off about 2mm from the nozzle (the end that goes over the earphone). Put this over the usb c connecter and push it down till it's flush with the bottom of the connecter (the plastic bit). Make sure it's pretty even all round. Should be about 0.5-1mm of silicon once it's stretched out. Do this for both ends of the usb c cable. Presto, you have a stable usb c cable connection. At least I did. You may need to play a bit with the width of the silicon. Hope it works for you and helps prevent the disconnect plague. Apologies is this is well-known. - it's new to me. Now my ddhifi cable works! Currently listening to the W2 using the stock cable, which has always been utter c**p. Indeed, 4 rubbish cables now have new life (for how long, who knows, but I've no shortage of eartips to cut up - who on this forum doesn't have plenty of those!).


----------



## Babayagga

vanez1985 said:


> It's the only one for lossless/hi-res streaming currently unfortunately as any Android phone inherently resamples anything you throw in to 48 unless you use UAPP with all its restrictions and clumsiness.


That's why we use dongles. Dongles bypass the onboard DAC of phones, but the inherent issue with iPhones is the low voltage they pump through their USB port. Also, I can assure you that my DAC on my V60, far surpasses that of any iPhone


----------



## JelStIy

vanez1985 said:


> Answering my own question: A2C really sounds much closer to what I prefer but W2 is too weak for these unfortunately requiring 80+ in high gain so unlistenable on iOS due to clipping.


I like the Focal Celestee with the W2 but they are not foldable and I do EQ them. If you only have the stock lightning cable, I’d definitely try one of the aftermarket ones like Penon or the Apple camera connector.


----------



## vanez1985

Babayagga said:


> That's why we use dongles. Dongles bypass the onboard DAC of phones, but the inherent issue with iPhones is the low voltage they pump through their USB port. Also, I can assure you that my DAC on my V60, far surpasses that of any iPhone


If you take a closer look on W2 screen while playing lossless/hi-res content from any native streaming app (Tidal / Amazon / Qobuz etc.) you'll notice that regardless of input sampling rate you see in a player (44.1/48/88.2/96/192 etc.) Android resamples that to 48. It has nothing to with phone DAC but only with OS sound subsystem only a few apps can bypass (e.g. UAPP/Neutron) with many restrictions like inability to play offline cached content. 

iOS had many flaws in its own, but this issue just doesn't exist there.


----------



## Babayagga

vanez1985 said:


> If you take a closer look on W2 screen while playing lossless/hi-res content from any native streaming app (Tidal / Amazon / Qobuz etc.) you'll notice that regardless of input sampling rate you see in a player (44.1/48/88.2/96/192 etc.) Android resamples that to 48. It has nothing to with phone DAC but only with OS sound subsystem only a few apps can bypass (e.g. UAPP/Neutron) with many restrictions like inability to play offline cached content.
> 
> iOS had many flaws in its own, but this issue just doesn't exist there.


Hence the reason I use UAPP


----------



## vanez1985

Btw, both AT W900 and AP2000Ti do sound very nice with W2 while being very different: former has a "fun" V-shaped sound well suited for modern music while latter is much more neutral and detailed, sounding great with calm and acoustic tracks, less so with energetic music.


----------



## FooFighter

Anyone tried Apple Music lossless Android App (available through apk store) and checked if resampling issue is existing there too?


----------



## vanez1985 (Jun 18, 2021)

FooFighter said:


> Anyone tried Apple Music lossless Android App (available through apk store) and checked if resampling issue is existing there too?


I can try if you point me to a right store

UPD: just checked, everything gets resampled into 48/24 as expected


----------



## Gus141

dgjl said:


> Just a little "hack" (as the kids say) for those of you struggling with usb c cables disconnecting because they wobble, however slightly - a real problem with external dacs and one that I suffered 3 times on the way to work, and twice at work. Enough to make me scream - albeit silently. Until I tried this...
> 
> Get an old set of silicon ear tips. Cut off about 2mm from the nozzle (the end that goes over the earphone). Put this over the usb c connecter and push it down till it's flush with the bottom of the connecter (the plastic bit). Make sure it's pretty even all round. Should be about 0.5-1mm of silicon once it's stretched out. Do this for both ends of the usb c cable. Presto, you have a stable usb c cable connection. At least I did. You may need to play a bit with the width of the silicon. Hope it works for you and helps prevent the disconnect plague. Apologies is this is well-known. - it's new to me. Now my ddhifi cable works! Currently listening to the W2 using the stock cable, which has always been utter c**p. Indeed, 4 rubbish cables now have new life (for how long, who knows, but I've no shortage of eartips to cut up - who on this forum doesn't have plenty of those!).


Awesome tip! Thanks! Worked great with 2 problem cables (which included the white cable included with the W2). Cheers.


----------



## rmkjr

Only a few detections, but has anyone seen any issues with the updater software?
https://www.virustotal.com/gui/file...8b5870371982ef3e43ca165482804a4fec0/detection


----------



## Gus141

I didn’t know the clear front panel was glass. I dropped the W2 from a height of about 2 feet onto a desk and the glass cracked and flacked off a bit. Be careful folks. Maybe that silicone case isn’t a bad idea after all.


----------



## sirmrdoctor (Jun 18, 2021)

rmkjr said:


> Only a few detections, but has anyone seen any issues with the updater software?
> https://www.virustotal.com/gui/file...8b5870371982ef3e43ca165482804a4fec0/detection


Yikes, so this page indicates that W1_V1.0.2.6 (06032021) has those three viruses/malware?


----------



## musicday

Gus141 said:


> I didn’t know the clear front panel was glass. I dropped the W2 from a height of about 2 feet onto a desk and the glass cracked and flacked off a bit. Be careful folks. Maybe that silicone case isn’t a bad idea after all.


Sorry to hear that.  I mentioned about the silicone case weeks ago, so everyone should order one asap


----------



## bluestorm1992

musicday said:


> Sorry to hear that.  I mentioned about the silicone case weeks ago, so everyone should order one asap


I saw some rumors that LP will be launching their own case very soon! Will keep everyone posted as I have been following their Chinese social media.


----------



## snapandslide

bluestorm1992 said:


> I saw some rumors that LP will be launching their own case very soon! Will keep everyone posted as I have been following their Chinese social media.



Got to be something to worth me bothering to upgrade from the silicone one @musicday found. I'd maybe like a screen protector, but otherwise I think I'm good. I've been taking it with me as I am now working out of a co-working space and not home and it really is perfect to carry around. Also sounds good with the N3s I'm using it with at the moment.


----------



## rmkjr

sirmrdoctor said:


> Yikes, so this page indicates that W1_V1.0.2.6 (06032021) has those three viruses/malware?


The firmware file came back fine, just the exe for Windows is what that page was for.  With how few engines had signatures that picked up on an issue, it could just be some heuristics false positives.  Always warry of binaries from Chinese companies, no matter how great the products may be.  Just means I will probably update the firmware using an offline machine that I wipe after, or a VM without any network connectivity.  Coming from an Lotoo PAW S1, I far preferred that update process.


----------



## Kiats

I am astonished by the SQ of the W2! Thanks to @bluestorm1992 for his recommendation!


----------



## vanez1985

JelStIy said:


> I like the Focal Celestee with the W2 but they are not foldable and I do EQ them. If you only have the stock lightning cable, I’d definitely try one of the aftermarket ones like Penon or the Apple camera connector.


Thanks! I'm also thinking about Celestee, haven't found a demo unit to try them yet. Could you suggest any more options with more neutral or just slightly warmish mid-centric, detailed sound and portable (or preferably even foldable) design which could be easily driven by W2?

When I tried A2C I liked them quite a lot, but even 85+ high gain balanced W2 wasn't enough to feed them properly.


----------



## musicday

I told you will love it.
Enjoy and welcome to the club.👍🙂


----------



## bahamot

bluestorm1992 said:


> Want to share some interesting new products, especially for those who are considering purchasing a small dongle like the Lotoo PAW S1.
> 
> Latest update: my own review and comparison between Lotoo S1, LP W1, and LP W2.
> 
> ...


Can *W1_V1.0.2.6_AS.bin* on the google drive link be used for W2 too?


----------



## bluestorm1992

bahamot said:


> Can *W1_V1.0.2.6_AS.bin* on the google drive link be used for W2 too?


Yes, it is for both W1 and W2.


----------



## Amber Rain

bluestorm1992 said:


> *A long over-due comparison between Lotoo S1, LP W1, and LP W2.*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks for the review, I'm still undecided whether I should go for the W1 or the W2 - or maybe neither as I probably don't need one at this point in time  as working from home at the moment and use my desk top set up.

Is there a night and day difference between the W1 & W2 sound wise which is easy to hear? 

Thanks


----------



## bluestorm1992

Amber Rain said:


> Thanks for the review, I'm still undecided whether I should go for the W1 or the W2 - or maybe neither as I probably don't need one at this point in time  as working from home at the moment and use my desk top set up.
> 
> Is there a night and day difference between the W1 & W2 sound wise which is easy to hear?
> 
> Thanks


I think so, the sound of W1 is much less refined and a bit “too smooth” to my ears compared to W2.

With that being said, for most of gear comparisons, I tend to find that the difference is most salient in direct A/B. If you just pick up a W1 and start listening, you will probably find it to sound very good too.


----------



## JelStIy

vanez1985 said:


> Thanks! I'm also thinking about Celestee, haven't found a demo unit to try them yet. Could you suggest any more options with more neutral or just slightly warmish mid-centric, detailed sound and portable (or preferably even foldable) design which could be easily driven by W2?
> 
> When I tried A2C I liked them quite a lot, but even 85+ high gain balanced W2 wasn't enough to feed them properly.



When I researched the Celestee I almost ended up buying the Shure 1540, which tick some of your boxes (although they are not foldable, they are quite light). I also considered the Denon AH-D5200. I haven’t tried either, with or without the W2, but they are efficient enough I think that the W2 should be able to drive them balanced. I do own the Austrian Hi-x55, they fold, are lightweight, very detailed, and can be driven by the W2, but the frequency response is *very* unusual and they require heavy EQ-ing.


----------



## Amber Rain

bluestorm1992 said:


> I think so, the sound of W1 is much less refined and a bit “too smooth” to my ears compared to W2.
> 
> With that being said, for most of gear comparisons, I tend to find that the difference is most salient in direct A/B. If you just pick up a W1 and start listening, you will probably find it to sound very good too.




Thanks, most appreciated👍


----------



## Ufanco

Received my balanced cable yesterday for the Phonak 232. Forgot who recommended going with balanced but I owe you a big thank you. It sounds much more better with the new cable. It’s really helped with iPhone volume and clipping at high volume. Between the new cables, W2 and the DDHiFi interconnection it really added new life to the Phonak’s. Been listening to Apple Music since it doesn’t seem to drain the battery as much as neutron.


----------



## drummguy26

sirmrdoctor said:


> Could you send a photo of how you have that set up? I’m intrigued…


Apologies for the delayed reply. I actually didn't see your post. Lol. But yea, you can set it up like this:





But I normally have my iDefender in series to provide external power to the W2. I've found it to sound better this way:


----------



## bluestorm1992 (Jun 20, 2021)

Fellows! I just spotted a teaser from LP regarding their protective case for W1/W2. More details coming tomorrow.

The Chinese says: magmatic, full grain leather, hand crafted protective case.

Very curious about the magnetic aspect of it. Does this mean that we can attach it to our phones with the case?


----------



## bluestorm1992

Also, worth nothing that this design follows the case design from their flagship DAPs P6 Pro.


----------



## musicday

Beautiful case, looks to be offering higher protection then the silicone one. I will definitely buy one. W2 is that good and worth having best protection.


----------



## Kiats

And the bright yellow, or even green, cover will ensure i don’t have a repeat of the scare I had yesterday when I couldn’t find it cos it is so TINY! 😆


----------



## snapandslide

bluestorm1992 said:


> Fellows! I just spotted a teaser from LP regarding their protective case for W1/W2. More details coming tomorrow.
> 
> The Chinese says: magmatic, full grain leather, hand crafted protective case.
> 
> Very curious about the magnetic aspect of it. Does this mean that we can attach it to our phones with the case?


That does look really classy - now to see how much it will cost....


----------



## lindstrom

Spending the evening with W2 + SA6…what a combo ❤️


----------



## bluestorm1992 (Jun 20, 2021)

The official pics of the case are here! We can clearly see the magnetic aspect of this case.  

The price should be around $30-40.


----------



## twister6

bluestorm1992 said:


> The official pics of the case are here! We can clearly see the magnetic aspect of this case.
> 
> The price should be around $30-40.



Did they mention anything about the new cable in those pictures?  It looks nice!


----------



## bluestorm1992

twister6 said:


> Did they mention anything about the new cable in those pictures?  It looks nice!


I think that should be the stock cable for new orders. If a lot of people are interested, probably we can ask Andrew @MusicTeck to stock some.


----------



## bluestorm1992 (Jun 21, 2021)

From the figures, it seems that there will be the case with magnets and a companion magnetic sticker. By attaching the sticker to your phone, you can firmly attach W2 to it then.


----------



## sirmrdoctor

Can anyone recommend a lightning/usb c cable? I’ve already had bad luck with two.


----------



## Kiats

sirmrdoctor said:


> Can anyone recommend a lightning/usb c cable? I’ve already had bad luck with two.


try the DDHifi OTG cables. They work well.


----------



## Kiats

Have already placed my order. Thanks @bluestorm1992 !


----------



## musicday

The yellow case looks nice, but I will order green since it doesn't get dirty so easily  
Finally a cleaver way to attach the W2 to our phone.


----------



## snapandslide

musicday said:


> The yellow case looks nice, but I will order green since it doesn't get dirty so easily
> Finally a cleaver way to attach the W2 to our phone.


My thought process as well - green! Does add a bit of class to the W2 package. Can't wait!

I assume Andrew will be getting these? Edit - I guess Andrew won't make sense with cost of postage - where are people ordering from?


----------



## bluestorm1992

snapandslide said:


> My thought process as well - green! Does add a bit of class to the W2 package. Can't wait!
> 
> I assume Andrew will be getting these? Edit - I guess Andrew won't make sense with cost of postage - where are people ordering from?


Yes, Andrew from Musicteck will be getting them soon.


----------



## bahamot

Got mine, sounds good with Tanchjim Oxygen


----------



## Aye75

bluestorm1992 said:


> From the figures, it seems that there will be the case with magnets and a companion magnetic sticker. By attaching the sticker to your phone, you can firmly attach W2 to it then.


looks awesome


----------



## musicday

bahamot said:


> Got mine, sounds good with Tanchjim Oxygen


W2 sounds good with anything to be honest.


----------



## rwelles

Just got my ali express case over the weekend. This case is very interesting though. I tried earlier to attach the W2 to my iPhone 11 case but got too much RFI. I hope any iPhone owners who get the L&P case report on if this is an issue.

@bluestorm1992 - I'd like to see a cross-feed function, esp. multiple levels, added to a future update. Is this possible? I'd wager a lot of people would find that more useful than a phone-specific EQ.


----------



## bluestorm1992

rwelles said:


> Just got my ali express case over the weekend. This case is very interesting though. I tried earlier to attach the W2 to my iPhone 11 case but got too much RFI. I hope any iPhone owners who get the L&P case report on if this is an issue.
> 
> @bluestorm1992 - I'd like to see a cross-feed function, esp. multiple levels, added to a future update. Is this possible? I'd wager a lot of people would find that more useful than a phone-specific EQ.


I am getting the case as soon as it is available from Musicteck. Will surely report back.

Just leave your feedback here. I think Wan routinely checks this thread and they will pick up these feedback.


----------



## vanez1985

Just had a short listening sessio for Kennerton Gjallarhorn both stock and JM edition on W2: long story short, KG JM are the best sounding closed headphones I've had a chance to listen so far, just marvellous and great with W2. Totally not portable though...


----------



## cadgers

Can anyone let me know if these amps have a UAC1 mode like the Lotoo PAW S1?


----------



## musicday

cadgers said:


> Can anyone let me know if these amps have a UAC1 mode like the Lotoo PAW S1?


No, not at the moment anyway.


----------



## KutuzovGambit

rwelles said:


> I'd like to see a cross-feed function, esp. multiple levels, added to a future update.


Agree.


----------



## bluestorm1992

The green case does look pretty good. 😍


----------



## Kiats

bahamot said:


> Got mine, sounds good with Tanchjim Oxygen


looks good. is this on Taobao or AliExpress?


----------



## Kiats

bluestorm1992 said:


> The green case does look pretty good. 😍


Jelly!!! Ordered one. just waiting for it to make its way across to me.


----------



## musicday

bluestorm1992 said:


> The green case does look pretty good. 😍


It is already available to order? Where?


----------



## bluestorm1992

musicday said:


> It is already available to order? Where?


I think Andrew from Musicteck should have them soon.


----------



## FooFighter

bluestorm1992 said:


> I think Andrew from Musicteck should have them soon.


50 USD delivery costs to Europe 
Either 
a) combine with different bigger order so it pays out 
b) one guy in Europe orders for all others and sends packages around in Europe - but lots of efforts (I don't want to be that guy 😉)


----------



## snapandslide

Happy to co-ordinate with peeps in London or the UK. Anyone interested, DM me!


----------



## musicday

Do we know what type of leather is used for the case?


----------



## CharlyBrown

bluestorm1992 said:


> The green case does look pretty good. 😍


Very nice indeed! How does the magnet thing work with phones? Is it useable? This would actually be my only use-case for the case…


----------



## CharlyBrown

FooFighter said:


> 50 USD delivery costs to Europe
> Either
> a) combine with different bigger order so it pays out
> b) one guy in Europe orders for all others and sends packages around in Europe - but lots of efforts (I don't want to be that guy 😉)


c) ask Andrew if he would ship this item with standard mail for 12$ instead of DHL Express or so and we just wait 1 week or 10 days.


----------



## FooFighter

CharlyBrown said:


> c) ask Andrew if he would ship this item with standard mail for 12$ instead of DHL Express or so and we just wait 1 week or 10 days.


Good idea, have you asked yet or shall I?


----------



## bluestorm1992

CharlyBrown said:


> Very nice indeed! How does the magnet thing work with phones? Is it useable? This would actually be my only use-case for the case…


The product will come with both a magnetic sticker and the case. I think we can just attach the sticker at the back of our phone, and then the case will be able to adhere to it with built-in magnets.


----------



## FooFighter

bluestorm1992 said:


> The product will come with both a magnetic sticker and the case. I think we can just attach the sticker at the back of our phone, and then the case will be able to adhere to it with built-in magnets.


That's a great idea with the magnet.
Am yet thinking about how to use that patent to attach W2 case to the trousers instead of a clip...


----------



## twister6

FooFighter said:


> That's a great idea with the magnet.
> ...



as long as the cable is not too stiff.  I just got OEaudio usb-c to usb-c short interconnect cable and the build quality is solid like a brick, also high quality connectors, and it even improves the sound, cleaner for sure.  But it is so stiff, you will probably need a very strong magnet to hold it in place.


----------



## FooFighter (Jun 22, 2021)

twister6 said:


> as long as the cable is not too stiff.  I just got OEaudio usb-c to usb-c short interconnect cable and the build quality is solid like a brick, also high quality connectors, and it even improves the sound, cleaner for sure.  But it is so stiff, you will probably need a very strong magnet to hold it in place.


The earlier discussed ddhifi cables are pretty flexible and good quality but I have to confess that I also had disconnects with them every now and then moving inside of my jeans pocket.
Potentially the connectivity is more solid when not having to squeeze both W2 and phone into the pocket 
I will try the  stock  magnet first before modding.
PS: good that we re not using magnetic digital storages anymore nowadays nearby 😉


----------



## FooFighter (Jun 22, 2021)

Listening to W2 on IPhone / IPad with Traillii for 2 days now without touching my other gear which wasn't the case before with other streaming services like Tidal / Amazon.
Don't know if that has been examined in some other thread meanwhile but imho Apple Music is sounding more analogue, a tad warmer and rounded on upper mids which before became sometimes too piercing with some recordings.
Not the case anymore.

Am seriously considering W2 to remain my only portable setup...


----------



## bluestorm1992

FooFighter said:


> Listening to W2 on IPhone / IPad with Traillii for 2 days now without touching my other gear which wasn't the case before with other streaming services like Tidal / Amazon.
> Don't know if that has been examined in some other thread meanwhile but imho Apple Music is sounding more analogue, a tad warmer and rounded on upper mids which before became sometimes too piercing with some recordings.
> Not the case anymore.
> 
> Am seriously considering W2 to remain my only portable setup...


Seems to be the way a lot of folks are converging towards.  

Maybe to keep a dap just in case, but nothing too fancy.


----------



## SLC1966 (Jun 23, 2021)

twister6 said:


> as long as the cable is not too stiff.  I just got OEaudio usb-c to usb-c short interconnect cable and the build quality is solid like a brick, also high quality connectors, and it even improves the sound, cleaner for sure.  But it is so stiff, you will probably need a very strong magnet to hold it in place.


I just ordered the Oeaudio USB C to USB C cable for the W2 even though I got an Anker short cable today. The Anker does work well. The OEaudio cable seems solid.  I am such a sucker for interconnect cables.     All my USB A to micro and macro USB are things of the past with these USB C days among us.

Edit:  and I just ordered the OEaudio USB C to Lightning cable.


----------



## bluestorm1992 (Jun 23, 2021)

Got a cool video about how well the magmatic mechanism of the case is working.

Link to the video:
https://m.weibo.cn/2535660942/4651356718367864


----------



## FooFighter (Jun 23, 2021)

bluestorm1992 said:


> Got a cool video about how well the magmatic mechanism of the case is working.
> 
> https://m.weibo.cn/2535660942/4651356718367864


Can you upload the video somewhere?
Edit: sorry, didn't see the link above.
Maybe that magnet is even strong enough to stick through jeans pocket textile and keep W2 attached from outside (usb cable is still kind of a safety chord)


----------



## twister6

SLC1966 said:


> I just ordered the Oeaudio USB C to USB C cable for the W2 even though I got an Anker short cable today. The Anker does work well. The OEaudio cable seems solid.  I am such a sucker for interconnect cables.     All my USB A to micro and macro USB are things of the past with these USB C days among us.
> 
> Edit:  and I just ordered the OEaudio USB C to Lightning cable.



It is truly a great otg cable (OEaudio), as long as you don't mind it being stiff due to all that shielding and isolation.  Also, have ddhifi cables incoming for testing/comparison.


----------



## musicday

The magnet is strong enough to keep the W2 in place. Great. Now make sure not to put it close to your phone screen or TV .


----------



## bluestorm1992

Yes the magnets do look pretty strong. 

LP also noted that some latest phones come with built-in magnets, such as the MagSafe in iPhone 12. For those phones, we may not need to apply the extra magnetic clip to the phone at all.

For that phone in the video, I don’t see the clip being applied. Maybe it is one of those phones with the built-in magnets.


----------



## bluestorm1992

A correction from my side. The included clip (to be attached to the phone) has no magnets in it. It is just a piece of metal so that the magnets in the W2 case can adhere to it.


----------



## Kiats

bluestorm1992 said:


> A correction from my side. The included clip (to be attached to the phone) has no magnets in it. It is just a piece of metal so that the magnets in the W2 case can adhere to it.


All looks good @bluestorm1992 . It will be great when I travel with my iPhone 12. Still waiting for the Taobao merchant to ship out my order though.


----------



## JelStIy (Jun 23, 2021)

bluestorm1992 said:


> A correction from my side. The included clip (to be attached to the phone) has no magnets in it. It is just a piece of metal so that the magnets in the W2 case can adhere to it.


Unfortunately that makes it difficult to use wireless charging on your phone, even when you are not using the W2.


----------



## bluestorm1992

JelStIy said:


> Unfortunately that makes it difficult to use wireless charging on your phone, even when you are not using the W2.


Indeed. I assume that if you are using iPhone 12, they would not be an issue with built-in magnets. Need to try with other phones, but any phone with metal frame could work.


----------



## rwelles

JelStIy said:


> Unfortunately that makes it difficult to use wireless charging on your phone, even when you are not using the W2.


Would wireless charging work if the phone were face down?


----------



## JelStIy

rwelles said:


> Would wireless charging work if the phone were face down?


Yes, but I don’t follow how that would help? The issue here is that you need to attach a metal strip in roughly the same spot where the charger makes contact with the phone and the inductive (wireless) charging won’t work any more.


----------



## musicday

I really like my W2. The headphone jack from my Asus laptop has not been working for a long time, so I have another reason to enjoy this great dongle amp DAC.


----------



## SLC1966

I have had the W2 for a little over a week.  I had a lot of Dongle amp/dacs when I was a 3.5 single ended guy.  Once DAPS started coming out with 4.4 and smooth streaming and downloading of Tidal music, I moved to DAPS and a balanced desktop set up.

My Hiby R5 was my "I could drop it, lose it or have it stolen and the world would not end" OTG music device.  Well I had allowed my daughter to use the R5 as she wished and I would use it as needed.  I knew very well it would eventually be misplaced and now it is misplaced.  Therefore I had a reason for a W2 since I had been waiting for a dongle dac/amp with two chips and 4.4.  W2 fits that bill.  The first few days it sounded fine and better than any small dongle dac/amp I had tried.  It sounded similar to the S1 when I had it for a week.  The sound was easily discernible as not as dynamic as my DX300 or Jotunheim out of balanced.  Which is to be expected.

Yesterday i used the W2 with the Traillii for the first time.   Very mild degradation of dynamics.  Very tolerable and actually enjoyable.  Well today I have been listening to the Elysium with the W2 and also the Sultan.  They both also sound really good and enjoyable.  I would need to A/B with my DAP or desktop amp/dac to be able to hear the differences.  That is an amazing progress in how well it sounds.  

Could it be brain burn?  Most likely.  Is there burn in with the W2?  Not sure. 

I do not like when something sounds of less quality than something else I have.  The first couple days the W2 sounded good but I knew it would have bothered me too much over time versus the quality of the DAP and desktop I have.    As of yesterday, I am not thinking in the back of my mind "this is fine but only a tolerable fine".  This is day two of it being dynamic and enjoyable.  I will bring it to work tomorrow with a couple other IEMs and see if the magic continues.


----------



## Gus141

SLC1966 said:


> I have had the W2 for a little over a week.  … The first few days it sounded fine and better than any small dongle dac/amp I had tried.  It sounded similar to the S1 when I had it for a week.  The sound was easily discernible as not as dynamic as my DX300 or Jotunheim out of balanced.  Which is to be expected.
> 
> Yesterday i used the W2 with the Traillii for the first time.   Very mild degradation of dynamics.  Very tolerable and actually enjoyable.  Well today I have been listening to the Elysium with the W2 and also the Sultan.  They both also sound really good and enjoyable.  I would need to A/B with my DAP or desktop amp/dac to be able to hear the differences.  That is an amazing progress in how well it sounds.
> 
> ...


Good write-up and mirrors many of my first impressions. For me, every now and then I start to wonder if my other kit would sound better for this song. So I’ll start doing some a/b’ing. I always end up finding the W2 is just so clean in it’s reproduction of the music that a DAC/amp with more distortion or coloring might initially sound more pleasant; but, when switching back to the W2 I’m just floored by how good it sounds. I think it’s just denial: I’m sometimes having a hard time believing something this small can be as good as my better(?)/more-expensive gear. LOL. 

The shear convenience of using this light-weight dongle versus having to keep my mobile DACs and DAPs charged, all while having equal if not better sound, is so refreshing.


----------



## Ufanco

The last couple days been using the w2 with the new iPad Air. Compared to the iPhone 12 mini the air does drives the w2 a bit better. Found even with the magnetic addon battery the w2i is still draining the 12 mini down fast. Debating on using the iPad for in home listening and iPhone with the cheap apple dongle for dog walking etc.  
The w2 weight well attached to phone I feel might may lead to stress on cable and constant needing to replace cable. I’m sure I will reconsider this once the new magnetic w2 case is Available.


----------



## vanez1985

FooFighter said:


> Listening to W2 on IPhone / IPad with Traillii for 2 days now without touching my other gear which wasn't the case before with other streaming services like Tidal / Amazon.
> Don't know if that has been examined in some other thread meanwhile but imho Apple Music is sounding more analogue, a tad warmer and rounded on upper mids which before became sometimes too piercing with some recordings.
> Not the case anymore.
> 
> Am seriously considering W2 to remain my only portable setup...


Same with me, my W2 and MSR7b lately: just realized that my hearing changed during last few years and I can't stand elevated midbass on my other gear any more but become much more tolerant to elevated highs, waiting for my 3DT to return from UM repair...


----------



## justanut

Ufanco said:


> The last couple days been using the w2 with the new iPad Air. Compared to the iPhone 12 mini the air does drives the w2 a bit better. Found even with the magnetic addon battery the w2i is still draining the 12 mini down fast. Debating on using the iPad for in home listening and iPhone with the cheap apple dongle for dog walking etc.
> The w2 weight well attached to phone I feel might may lead to stress on cable and constant needing to replace cable. I’m sure I will reconsider this once the new magnetic w2 case is Available.


I just stick it on with blutack.. works well and can shift it to stick by the side of the phone if I intend to use MagSafe.


----------



## vanez1985

Ufanco said:


> The last couple days been using the w2 with the new iPad Air. Compared to the iPhone 12 mini the air does drives the w2 a bit better. Found even with the magnetic addon battery the w2i is still draining the 12 mini down fast. Debating on using the iPad for in home listening and iPhone with the cheap apple dongle for dog walking etc.
> The w2 weight well attached to phone I feel might may lead to stress on cable and constant needing to replace cable. I’m sure I will reconsider this once the new magnetic w2 case is Available.


I'm using my old iPhone 6s purely as a streaming player now using my main phone as a hotspot, it helps a lot to survive the battery drain. Waiting for 13 series: according to rumors, battery life might be improved significantly, at least on next-gen Pro Max (~20% increase).


----------



## ZachPtheDude

Got my W2 recently, with my Acoustune 1697ti paired together making beautiful music.


----------



## DeepTread

justanut said:


> I just stick it on with blutack.. works well and can shift it to stick by the side of the phone if I intend to use MagSafe.



I was thinking low profile velcro should do the trick.  https://www.amazon.com/VELCRO-Brand-Fasteners-Perfect-4in-Tape/dp/B0013AIAQ2


----------



## musicday

DeepTread said:


> I was thinking low profile velcro should do the trick.  https://www.amazon.com/VELCRO-Brand-Fasteners-Perfect-4in-Tape/dp/B0013AIAQ2


Not too bad if you want to go the cheaper way. The magnets will last longer, trough.


----------



## SLC1966

SLC1966 said:


> I have had the W2 for a little over a week.  I had a lot of Dongle amp/dacs when I was a 3.5 single ended guy.  Once DAPS started coming out with 4.4 and smooth streaming and downloading of Tidal music, I moved to DAPS and a balanced desktop set up.
> 
> My Hiby R5 was my "I could drop it, lose it or have it stolen and the world would not end" OTG music device.  Well I had allowed my daughter to use the R5 as she wished and I would use it as needed.  I knew very well it would eventually be misplaced and now it is misplaced.  Therefore I had a reason for a W2 since I had been waiting for a dongle dac/amp with two chips and 4.4.  W2 fits that bill.  The first few days it sounded fine and better than any small dongle dac/amp I had tried.  It sounded similar to the S1 when I had it for a week.  The sound was easily discernible as not as dynamic as my DX300 or Jotunheim out of balanced.  Which is to be expected.
> 
> ...


To add to my own post on the sound of the W2 

Yesterday it sounded wonderful with Sultan and Elysium.  Which was day two (2 days ago was with Traillii) of W2 sounding better than tolerable.

I can report today that the W2 is also better than tolerable today with Odin and Zephyr Prestige.  Two very contrasting IEMs.  Odin being impactful and tight.  Zephyr being smooth and dreamy but still with good detail.  W2 does them justice very well.  Which says a lot since they both have a DD and Odin has Estats going on also which require power IMHO to sound their best.

I am very happy with, for unknown reasons,  the evolution of the W2 from being tolerable to better than tolerable.  All that from such a small device.


----------



## Ufanco

Just a heads up. Amazon has the DD ddHiFi TC05 TypeC to TypeC cable in stock. 
https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B08QMK6ZLK/ref=ppx_yo_dt_b_asin_title_o03_s00?ie=UTF8&psc=1


----------



## eloelo

When using W2 with my samsung and UAPP or Neutron, the music sometimes randomly stops when I leave the phone screen black. When I turn the screen back on, the music continues. Not sure if this is a phone or W2 issue. Anyone else have this issue?


----------



## bluestorm1992

Some more pics for the leather cases.


----------



## musicday

High quality leather by the looks of it.
Well done Luxury Precision for both the case and the W2.


----------



## vanez1985

bluestorm1992 said:


> Some more pics for the leather cases.


Do you know if it will be available @ Aliexpress as well? Musicteck does not ship to my country unfortunately


----------



## bluestorm1992

vanez1985 said:


> Do you know if it will be available @ Aliexpress as well? Musicteck does not ship to my country unfortunately


Unfortunately I don't know. Perhaps we can wait a bit and see.


----------



## McCol

Any UK users give an idea on shipping and taxes etc from musicteck?  I'm assuming an extra £45 or so on top the $350


----------



## Scuba Devils (Jun 25, 2021)

I've not used my W2 in a while, dipping in tonight with this combo - Friday night music rabbit hole ahead...


----------



## gorogituloh

Has anybody tried W2 with LCD-1? Is it powerful enough?


----------



## povidlo

vanez1985 said:


> Do you know if it will be available @ Aliexpress as well? Musicteck does not ship to my country unfortunately


C$ 55.46 5%OFF | Lebi W1 W2 Apple Android typec mobile phone DAC decoding first layer cowhide handmade leather case
https://a.aliexpress.com/_msacUVj


----------



## vanez1985 (Jun 26, 2021)

povidlo said:


> C$ 55.46 5%OFF | Lebi W1 W2 Apple Android typec mobile phone DAC decoding first layer cowhide handmade leather case
> https://a.aliexpress.com/_msacUVj


Ouch) I was expecting that being cheaper
UPD: ordered anyway


----------



## Wildcatsare1

jwilliamhurst said:


> Sooooo…I used your settings on low gain and sound is so much better!! I didn’t turn the volume up enough in low gain, but between 70-75 is perfect! Thank you


Way back when I was just a Wildkitten, a wise man told me to always max out the volume on the source amp, then make adjustments on the device your headphones are plugged it to. So as to avoid “double amping, ” and achieving superior sound. Being a bit dense, I never fully understood the reasoning behind this strategy, though in my experience it does sound better. So if a 30-40-year-old, who hasn't been dead a couple of times could explain this phenomenon, I and I'm sure others here will appreciate your comments.


----------



## sanakimpro (Jun 26, 2021)

Hi all,

Is this better than the Mojo (my reference)? Looking for a portable+tiny dongle dac/amp for evening walks with iPhone 12 Pro Max + IE800 / IE900. Currently using the Apple $10 dongle for walks and Mojo for sit downs and it sounds pretty good but wanna upgrade. Read through most of the thread and conclusion seems to be L&P W2> Lotoo PAW S1 and DC03 etc. I can walk with Mojo but it's a bit bulky, so looking for L&P W2 to complement.

Unfortunately W2 still not available in Malaysia so wondering if I should just take the Lotoo PAW S1 and move on. Also half price, has balanced unbalanced and will be driving my IE800 only (so extra power from W2 may not do much).

Look forward to your thoughts


----------



## justanut

sanakimpro said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Is this better than the Mojo (my reference)? Looking for a portable+tiny dongle dac/amp for evening walks with iPhone 12 Pro Max + IE800 / IE900. Currently using the Apple $10 dongle for walks and Mojo for sit downs and it sounds pretty good but wanna upgrade. Read through most of the thread and conclusion seems to be L&P W2> Lotoo PAW S1 and DC03 etc. I can walk with Mojo but it's a bit bulky, so looking for L&P W2 to complement.
> 
> ...


U can try Carousell.. there’s a seller there from Singapore EthanMusic.


----------



## Kiats

musicday said:


> High quality leather by the looks of it.
> Well done Luxury Precision for both the case and the W2.



Agree. It’s a really good looking case. My green one should be making its way across to me. Really look forward to it. I do worry too much about scratching the W2 or losing it cos black is a bit tough for me to spot sometimes.


----------



## musicday

The green leather case does look very nice and probably the pictures don't do it justice.


----------



## FooFighter

Gosh, does Andrew sell it yet?


----------



## bluestorm1992

FooFighter said:


> Gosh, does Andrew sell it yet?


Not yet, but I think he will receive the case soon.


----------



## bluestorm1992

FooFighter said:


> Gosh, does Andrew sell it yet?


Just buy something else from Andrew and ship them together as a bundle to you. Then, it feels less guilty to pay for that shipping fee.


----------



## musicday

bluestorm1992 said:


> Just buy something else from Andrew and ship them together as a bundle to you. Then, it feels less guilty to pay for that shipping fee.


Yes, buy few items at once and the shipping will be the same.


----------



## FooFighter

I know 
Still wondering what that something else is like R01 or R6 2020 😉
No seriously I actually wanted to consolidate and only keep W2 for mobile usage


----------



## rwelles

Wildcatsare1 said:


> Way back when I was just a Wildkitten, a wise man told me to always max out the volume on the source amp, then make adjustments on the device your headphones are plugged it to. So as to avoid “double amping, ” and achieving superior sound. Being a bit dense, I never fully understood the reasoning behind this strategy, though in my experience it does sound better. So if a 30-40-year-old, who hasn't been dead a couple of times could explain this phenomenon, I and I'm sure others here will appreciate your comments.


I'm a couple of decades outside the age range, but I'll give it a shot. Technically, you're still double-amping since 2 amps are used in series. By maxing the volume of the first amp, you also maximize the signal-to-noise ratio. All amps make some amount of noise. The second amp is amplifying the noise of the first amp so you want to keep the volume as low as possible on the second amp. 

There are a couple of caveats. 

Depending on the amp, you could be clipping the output. Others have posted that this doesn't occur with the W2. 
Output from the first amp could be greater than the input max of the second amp which would produce distortion.
hth


----------



## FooFighter

rwelles said:


> I'm a couple of decades outside the age range, but I'll give it a shot. Technically, you're still double-amping since 2 amps are used in series. By maxing the volume of the first amp, you also maximize the signal-to-noise ratio. All amps make some amount of noise. The second amp is amplifying the noise of the first amp so you want to keep the volume as low as possible on the second amp.
> 
> There are a couple of caveats.
> 
> ...


Which amp are you planning to use?


----------



## rwelles

FooFighter said:


> Which amp are you planning to use?


I'm not. Just responding to @Wildcatsare1 .


----------



## McCol

I've ordered the W2 from Musictek.  Hopefully wont take too long to get to the UK.  Be interesting to see how it stacks up against my newly acquired Lotoo S1.


----------



## sanakimpro

Hi McCol,

Yes, please do share impressions  I'm in a similar situation choosing between the two but the W2 has a minimum 15 day shipping preorder wait time. So thinking of getting the S1 and calling it a day for by IE800; however friends here saying W2 is worth the premium and effort 

Looking forward to your review and impressions!


----------



## musicday

McCol said:


> I've ordered the W2 from Musictek.  Hopefully wont take too long to get to the UK.  Be interesting to see how it stacks up against my newly acquired Lotoo S1.


Shipping to UK takes only 1 day !! if available.
And another day to be released from customs.


----------



## vanez1985

sanakimpro said:


> Hi McCol,
> 
> Yes, please do share impressions  I'm in a similar situation choosing between the two but the W2 has a minimum 15 day shipping preorder wait time. So thinking of getting the S1 and calling it a day for by IE800; however friends here saying W2 is worth the premium and effort
> 
> Looking forward to your review and impressions!


I have S1 and upgraded to W2 much preferring its sound: can provide more specific details comparing these two if you have any questions.


----------



## Wildcatsare1

Okay Guys, lov4 the sound of the W2, but what's with the playing great then suddenly becoming distorted, only fix I've found is disconnecting the W2 from the cable and starting it up again. Plus, is true you can only on Windows (that's so 1990s!)?


----------



## gorogituloh

Wildcatsare1 said:


> Okay Guys, lov4 the sound of the W2, but what's with the playing great then suddenly becoming distorted, only fix I've found is disconnecting the W2 from the cable and starting it up again. Plus, is true you can only on Windows (that's so 1990s!)?


I used W2 on iPhone, Android, and macOS. It's work well without any problem.


----------



## sanakimpro

vanez1985 said:


> I have S1 and upgraded to W2 much preferring its sound: can provide more specific details comparing these two if you have any questions.


Hi Vanez,

Yes, would be great to know how the W2's sound is an upgrade.. Is it more power? More bass volume/definition? Soundstage separation? Clean dark background? Lack of RFI/EMI noise etc? I only expect to be using it with A&K T8ie MK II + IE800 or IE900 when it drops in Asia, so not concerned about driving a 600Ohm T1 or DT990 etc  

Look forward your thoughts!


----------



## Wildcatsare1

gorogituloh said:


> I used W2 on iPhone, Android, and macOS. It's work well without any problem.


What cable are you using?


----------



## gorogituloh

Wildcatsare1 said:


> What cable are you using?


USB-C to USB-C and USB-C to Lightning cable that included in the box, ddHifi MFi06 works too.


----------



## Wildcatsare1

Just ordered the ddHiFi lightning to C, I keep getting random dropouts with the included cable.


----------



## Giangi

In which way could I update the Luxury&Precision W2? Are there English update instructions? Is it necessarily install drivers for win10? Thanks a lot


----------



## FooFighter

Wildcatsare1 said:


> Just ordered the ddHiFi lightning to C, I keep getting random dropouts with the included cable.


Good choice and yep that's a known issue with W2


----------



## musicday

Giangi said:


> In which way could I update the Luxury&Precision W2? Are there English update instructions? Is it necessarily install drivers for win10? Thanks a lot


See the first page of this thread for the update instructions and latest drivers.


----------



## Giangi

musicday said:


> See the first page of this thread for the update instructions and latest drivers.


Thanks a lot but still didn't understand if I need to install the drivers also in win10


----------



## musicday

Giangi said:


> Thanks a lot but still didn't understand if I need to install the drivers also in win10


Sorry, not sure about 10, as I use Windows 7 only.


----------



## vanez1985

sanakimpro said:


> Hi Vanez,
> 
> Yes, would be great to know how the W2's sound is an upgrade.. Is it more power? More bass volume/definition? Soundstage separation? Clean dark background? Lack of RFI/EMI noise etc? I only expect to be using it with A&K T8ie MK II + IE800 or IE900 when it drops in Asia, so not concerned about driving a 600Ohm T1 or DT990 etc
> 
> Look forward your thoughts!


I could compare these in more details later, in a nutshell:

Little to no EMI
Much more details
Greater power not only for HPs but also for many IEMs which scale well with a source (e.g. Sony, UM 3DT etc)
Better layering
The only major con except cost is much higher power consumption, though everything has its price.


----------



## SLC1966

SLC1966 said:


> To add to my own post on the sound of the W2
> 
> Yesterday it sounded wonderful with Sultan and Elysium.  Which was day two (2 days ago was with Traillii) of W2 sounding better than tolerable.
> 
> ...


And now let my reply to my reply and make this my third and final post on sound quality of W2.  I was finally able to A/B W2 and DX300.  DX300 and W2 were through Tidal with CD/Redbook sound quality using 4.4 balanced.  W2 was through my MacBook Pro using an Anker 12 inch USB C to USB C cable.  

I did this with three IEMs from easy to drive to hard to drive.  Baby Bear (Katana), Mama Bear (Odin) and Big Daddy Bear (Elysium).  

In my last two posts I talked about how when I first got the W2 the sound was tolerable.  That alone is a huge step for a dongle DAC/Amp.  First time ever for me and I have dated a lot of dongle DAC/Amps.  Then over time whether due to brain burn or burn in the sound became more than tolerable.  That is when that tingly feeling started and I knew the relationship could go deeper.   Anything less than tolerable has to have a break up at some point.  Anything tolerable is tolerable and maybe I will continue the relationship  based on functionality vs. our needs as a couple.  Well more than tolerable is something to post about 

The DX300 is more than tolerable for me.  It is detailed but not clinical.  It is for me a very engaging DAP and the functionality is superb.  After A/Bing with the three IEMs, overall I can say that the W2 competes.  That really is all that has to be said.  That to me is monumental.  A little thing that competes with a very good DAP.  Hallelujah!  

I did not hear a difference in quality with and easy to drive Katana.  With Odin there was a minimal difference in separation of notes but nothing to write home about.  Odin bass with both were excellent.  With Elysium the W2 is engaging and enjoyable but there was more of a difference in the thickness of the notes and the separation of the notes.  But again really not much to worry about.  I was expecting less out of the hard to drive Elysium.  

In general I did find the W2 to be a little more clinical than the DX300.  Maybe a little more bright and the notes were more on the thinner side.  That to me is just a different flavor and not less quality.

I find the W2 to be engaging and I feel that I am not missing out on quality of sound.  Those are EXTREMELY important to me with sources and IEMS.  

I may end up posting someday out of frustration when there is an update that seems important to my needs.  I would then have to go out to bars and befriend someone that has  a PC and then get their digits and then take the effort to get to know them enough so that they are comfortable letting me use their PC to update my W2.  That sounds exhausting but could be an adventure.


----------



## vanez1985

SLC1966 said:


> And now let my reply to my reply and make this my third and final post on sound quality of W2.  I was finally able to A/B W2 and DX300.  DX300 and W2 were through Tidal with CD/Redbook sound quality using 4.4 balanced.  W2 was through my MacBook Pro using an Anker 12 inch USB C to USB C cable.
> 
> I did this with three IEMs from easy to drive to hard to drive.  Baby Bear (Katana), Mama Bear (Odin) and Big Daddy Bear (Elysium).
> 
> ...


Second that, I had similar feelings on these shared earlier


----------



## berryjuice

Plug from Amazon to cap the port not being used. I think it looks cleaner.


----------



## Giangi

berryjuice said:


> Plug from Amazon to cap the port not being used. I think it looks cleaner.


Wow! Where?


----------



## berryjuice (Jun 28, 2021)

Giangi said:


> Wow! Where?


This is an extra. Bought these years ago from Amazon US. I’m sure they still sell them. Search for 3.5 mm or 4.4 mm dust plugs.


----------



## musicday

You can buy all sorts of dust plugs. Type C, 3.5 mm, 4.4 mm.
Really good way to protect your W2 from dust when not in use.


----------



## justanut

Wildcatsare1 said:


> Just ordered the ddHiFi lightning to C, I keep getting random dropouts with the included cable.





FooFighter said:


> Good choice and yep that's a known issue with W2



I found that it’s caused by my iPhone case.. it doesn’t allow the cable to sit flush with the frame, which makes it wriggle about and lose connection.

Nomad case ❌
Mous case ✅


----------



## DeepTread (Jun 28, 2021)

I’m po’ed. I received the ddhifi usbc to lightning connector. It was exceptional and solidly built. I left it in the W2 and then slipped both into my pocket and proceeded to walk from my office to the train station. When I sat down in the train, the w2 was at the perfect spot in proportion to my waist that the lightening plug snapped off the cable end. The plug came out easily, but since then I had to resort to the oem cable. I also used a bit of low profile Velcro to attach the w2 to the back of my iPhone so I don’t make this bonehead mistake again.


----------



## milkdudd (Jun 28, 2021)

SLC1966 said:


> I would then have to go out to bars and befriend someone that has  a PC


Maybe there are people who frequent the bars at night looking to meet people in your predicament. "Hey Big Boy, you look like you could use a little Windows 10"

Edit:
Maybe try this opening line. "If you show me your laptop, I'll show you my dongle"


----------



## H T T

DeepTread said:


> I’m po’ed. I received the ddhifi usbc to lightning connector. It was exceptional and solidly built. I left it in the W2 and then slipped both into my pocket and proceeded to walk from my office to the train station. When I sat down in the train, the w2 was at the perfect spot in proportion to my waist that the lightening plug snapped off the cable end. The plug came out easily, but since then I had to resort to the oem cable. I also used a bit of low profile Velcro to attach the w2 to the back of my iPhone so I don’t make this bonehead mistake again.


Use a fanny pack like this model and you won’t have that happen ever again 😉:


----------



## jwilliamhurst

I really think body shaming is NOT the way to go here. The world has enough hate as it is. Please stop.


----------



## milkdudd

jwilliamhurst said:


> I really think body shaming is NOT the way to go here. The world has enough hate as it is. Please stop.


Being tubby myself I get your point. This could however be a commentary on fashion consciousness or lack thereof


----------



## H T T

jwilliamhurst said:


> I really think body shaming is NOT the way to go here. The world has enough hate as it is. Please stop.


I think someone is perhaps overly sensitive here and off point. You might want to turn your frown upside down or just put me on ignore. I joke about others and myself. We are a pretty ridiculous species, don’t you think? That is a far cry from H A T E.


milkdudd said:


> Being tubby myself I get your point. This could however be a commentary on fashion consciousness or lack thereof


Bingo. Or is fashion shaming off limits now?


----------



## quodjo105

W2 ordered from Musictek . I had paw s1 in the past and quite enjoyed using it , hope this will be an upgrade. I’m moving away from daps and and w2 seems like a good replacement for my dx300 which I’ve just sold . 
i’ve bought and sold almost all the Totl daps and really don’t see myself going back doing that anymore. 
iphone - Apple Music - W2  should serve me well.


----------



## musicday

quodjo105 said:


> W2 ordered from Musictek . I had paw s1 in the past and quite enjoyed using it , hope this will be an upgrade. I’m moving away from daps and and w2 seems like a good replacement for my dx300 which I’ve just sold .
> i’ve bought and sold almost all the Totl daps and really don’t see myself going back doing that anymore.
> iphone - Apple Music - W2  should serve me well.


Well done. I would have done the same. The W2 is that good, you will be impressed.


----------



## DeepTread

H T T said:


> I think someone is perhaps overly sensitive here and off point. You might want to turn your frown upside down or just put me on ignore. I joke about others and myself. We are a pretty ridiculous species, don’t you think? That is a far cry from H A T E.
> 
> Bingo. Or is fashion shaming off limits now?



I could stand to loose more than a few lbs, but I took his post as a comment on fashion which I found humorous. If it were fashionably acceptable in NYC, fanny packs really take care of a lot of problems. Those in England though use fanny to describe something else IIRC.


----------



## ehjie

H T T said:


> Use a fanny pack like this model and you won’t have that happen ever again 😉:



Or diagonal a la Seatbelt...


----------



## musicday

Did anyone get the leather case yet? Is the magnet strong enough to put the W2 on the fridge's door ?


----------



## twister6

musicday said:


> Did anyone get the leather case yet? Is the magnet strong enough to put the W2 on the fridge's door ?



I'm actually more curious if the magnet going to cause any interference, related to either W2 or smartphone.


----------



## SLC1966 (Jun 29, 2021)

twister6 said:


> I'm actually more curious if the magnet going to cause any interference, related to either W2 or smartphone.


Speaking of that, I do get interference when I hold the W2 against the back of my phone.  When walking with it for example.  I do not get interference when the W2 is dangling away from my phone.  No innuendos in that sentence 

Are others getting interference when holding the W2 right against the phone?  That is the only time I am getting interference so I can work around that problem and just let it dangle freely.

Edit:  If I turn off my cellular for my phone then I do not get interference.  Being disconnected, I then feel like I am living on the edge


----------



## twister6

SLC1966 said:


> Speaking of that, I do get interference when I hold the W2 against the back of my phone.  When walking with it for example.  I do not get interference when the W2 is dangling away from my phone.  No innuendos in that sentence
> 
> Are others getting interference when holding the W2 right against the phone?  That is the only time I am getting interference so I can work around that problem and just let it dangle freely.
> 
> Edit:  If I turn off my cellular for my phone then I do not get interference.  Being disconnected, I then feel like I am living on the edge



iPhone or Android?


----------



## SLC1966

twister6 said:


> iPhone or Android?


iPhone


----------



## rwelles

SLC1966 said:


> Speaking of that, I do get interference when I hold the W2 against the back of my phone. When walking with it for example. I do not get interference when the W2 is dangling away from my phone. No innuendos in that sentence


I've also been in the "dangle" crowd because it prevents most RFI. The downside is that my Penon lightning > USB-C gave out after about 2 months; started cutting out like crazy. I switched to the ddhifi cable which isn't designed to be dangled. I slapped some velcro to hold it on the back of my iPhone yesterday. So far it hasn't been terrible, mostly happens at the start of songs. I like the idea of switching off cellular. I'll start trying that today.


----------



## Babayagga

twister6 said:


> I'm actually more curious if the magnet going to cause any interference, related to either W2 or smartphone.


My thoughts exactly


----------



## dgjl

rwelles said:


> I've also been in the "dangle" crowd because it prevents most RFI.


Never had a trace of interference. The W2 is mostly sandwiched with my S20 in my back pocket. Often streaming. May be an apple thing?


----------



## rwelles

dgjl said:


> Never had a trace of interference. The W2 is mostly sandwiched with my S20 in my back pocket. Often streaming. May be an apple thing?


Yes, it does seem to be an Apple thing.


----------



## CharlyBrown

quodjo105 said:


> W2 ordered from Musictek . I had paw s1 in the past and quite enjoyed using it , hope this will be an upgrade. I’m moving away from daps and and w2 seems like a good replacement for my dx300 which I’ve just sold .
> i’ve bought and sold almost all the Totl daps and really don’t see myself going back doing that anymore.
> iphone - Apple Music - W2  should serve me well.



Exactly what I did. I went from the A&K SE200 to iPhone & W2 and sold the A&K. I couldn’t be happier with the snappy and beautiful UI of the iPhone. But I take care turning on flightmode (shutting down cellular) during listening to avoid interferences. 

btw. Congrats on beating us today 2:0. Good game, well deserved…


----------



## musicday

CharlyBrown said:


> Exactly what I did. I went from the A&K SE200 to iPhone & W2 and sold the A&K. I couldn’t be happier with the snappy and beautiful UI of the iPhone. But I take care turning on flightmode (shutting down cellular) during listening to avoid interferences.
> 
> btw. Congrats on beating us today 2:0. Good game, well deserved…


I like many things made in Germany, but England delivered a fantastic game especially in the second half.


----------



## CharlyBrown

musicday said:


> I like many things made in Germany, but England delivered a fantastic game especially in the second half.


Finally a win against Germany in Wembley with no doubts


----------



## Kiats

The leather case for the W2 has arrived! So well made and fits like a glove. The magnet works as is for thr iPhone 12 Pro Max.


----------



## Kiats

More photos of the W2 case itself. And yes, it is gorgeous


----------



## musicday

Congratulations, indeed a beautiful and practical case.


----------



## darkunknown88

Can anyone compare the W2 to the Khadas T2P for sound performance? I want to purchase either one of them, but I haven't decided yet.....


----------



## McCol

W2 arrived this afternoon, really quick delivery from Musicteck.  

Let the battle commence


----------



## Giangi

McCol said:


> W2 arrived this afternoon, really quick delivery from Musicteck.
> 
> Let the battle commence


Just a question... could I use both as a preamp?


----------



## musicday

McCol said:


> W2 arrived this afternoon, really quick delivery from Musicteck.
> 
> Let the battle commence


What battle? The winner is on the right !!


----------



## McCol

musicday said:


> What battle? The winner is on the right !!



I think I kind of know however still have to a face off!

Going to compare to DX300.  Not using DAP's as much as I used too.  

@musicday Just a wee query, did you find you had to drive the W2 to higher volumes than the S1?  example being that on balanced I need to use the W2 at around 40/45 compared to 30/33 on the S1.


----------



## sanakimpro

McCol said:


> I think I kind of know however still have to a face off!
> 
> Going to compare to DX300.  Not using DAP's as much as I used too.
> 
> @musicday Just a wee query, did you find you had to drive the W2 to higher volumes than the S1?  example being that on balanced I need to use the W2 at around 40/45 compared to 30/33 on the S1.


Yay! Look forward to this comparison. After many days of research, the consensus seems to be W2 is a details monster with better extension while S1 is "sweeter and warmer". IMO, both will be end-game dongles and preference for sound signature will determine the winner. Of course value wise S1 wins by being half price and offers both unbal and bal, similar decoding capabilities at the trade off of max power (shouldn't matter for most IEMs though) and fewer preset filters. 

I prefer warmer sound as long as there's just enough treble detail to fill the depth so I went with the S1 for now as local sellers in my country don't have W2 as ready stock. Fingers crossed I don't have to end up buying W2 in a few weeks!   

It's weird that you mention W2 needs higher volume on balanced as per spec W2 max power was 230mW @ 32 Ohm comapred to 120 mW for S1 at 32 Ohm. Theoretically W2 needs lower volume.. but again, the volume level may be non-linear?

Will be checking back for your thoughts, McCol! Specially interested inn Etys and HD660s pairings as I know those sound sig.


----------



## milkdudd

McCol said:


> Let the battle commence


Maybe you could slip a Sparrow in between?


----------



## quodjo105

Mine arrived today . 48hrs from Musictek.
Unpacked, installed windows 10 via bootcamp on my MacBook , updated w2 to latest firmware , all under 30 mins .
The sound is very good , obviously not on dx300 level but I’m happy with what I’m hearing from the w2.  Saves me loads of money . 😂😂


----------



## HarveyLowis

Just got my W2 too from Musicteck ordered from Jaben Indonesia.

But it came with 2 lightning otg cable.


----------



## McCol

sanakimpro said:


> Yay! Look forward to this comparison. After many days of research, the consensus seems to be W2 is a details monster with better extension while S1 is "sweeter and warmer". IMO, both will be end-game dongles and preference for sound signature will determine the winner. Of course value wise S1 wins by being half price and offers both unbal and bal, similar decoding capabilities at the trade off of max power (shouldn't matter for most IEMs though) and fewer preset filters.
> 
> I prefer warmer sound as long as there's just enough treble detail to fill the depth so I went with the S1 for now as local sellers in my country don't have W2 as ready stock. Fingers crossed I don't have to end up buying W2 in a few weeks!
> 
> ...


Yep volume thing is a bit strange however when using my 660s this afternoon both S1 and W2 volume levels are similar at 70/100.  At lower levels the W2 needs higher levels up until around 55 to 60 when they start to even out.  I'm assuming that the extra power might be more noticeable as it dials higher up the numbers 

Sound wise with the 660s the W2 has a little more clarity that the S1, a little more depth however there isn't much between them although I have only been using the W2 for a couple of hours. 

W2 compared to DX300?  DX300 has more depth and bigger soundstage, detail is very similar but the ibasso has a bigger overall staging to the music


----------



## Giangi

Luxury and Precision W2 and Lotoo Paw S1 could be used in dac preamp mode connected via usb to a win10 PC using Roon? Maybe in 3.5mm for speakers?


----------



## CharlyBrown

quodjo105 said:


> Mine arrived today . 48hrs from Musictek.
> Unpacked, installed windows 10 via bootcamp on my MacBook , updated w2 to latest firmware , all under 30 mins .
> The sound is very good , obviously not on dx300 level but I’m happy with what I’m hearing from the w2.  Saves me loads of money . 😂😂


Why do you think it is below DX300 level? I ask because I am coming from the A&K SE200 and I could not hear any difference between this and the W2 so I sold the A&K…


----------



## McCol

CharlyBrown said:


> Why do you think it is below DX300 level? I ask because I am coming from the A&K SE200 and I could not hear any difference between this and the W2 so I sold the A&K…



For me and this is only based on some brief listening this afternoon.  The DX300 has more body and depth to the sound, the detail is similar especially when using my Ety er4 however there is just a wider, deeper and more fuller presentation to the DX300.  

I might still move the DX on though.  I have my desktop setup for headphones, for bedroom use and any portable use then the W2 should suffice, especially for convivence


----------



## twister6

HarveyLowis said:


> Just got my W2 too from Musicteck ordered from Jaben Indonesia.
> 
> But it came with 2 lightning otg cable.



But Musicteck is in US, Jaben in Indonesia is a different store across the globe?


----------



## musicday

McCol said:


> I think I kind of know however still have to a face off!
> 
> Going to compare to DX300.  Not using DAP's as much as I used too.
> 
> @musicday Just a wee query, did you find you had to drive the W2 to higher volumes than the S1?  example being that on balanced I need to use the W2 at around 40/45 compared to 30/33 on the S1.


Was not the case for me. W2 is more powerful than S1. Even when you use the W2 in 3.5 mm mode seems to be more powerful and detailed then S1 in 4.4 mm mode.


----------



## Giangi

Did you try in preamp mode?


----------



## McCol

musicday said:


> Was not the case for me. W2 is more powerful than S1. Even when you use the W2 in 3.5 mm mode seems to be more powerful and detailed then S1 in 4.4 mm mode.


Wonder if I have a faulty unit


----------



## darkunknown88

McCol said:


> Wonder if I have a faulty unit


Cycle through the menu to check if your gain setting on the W2 is set to High. The S1 also has a similar setting where you can set your gain to Low or High


----------



## McCol

darkunknown88 said:


> Cycle through the menu to check if your gain setting on the W2 is set to High. The S1 also has a similar setting where you can set your gain to Low or High


Checked that.

It's a bit strange really.  The W2 sounds better but my unit definitely doesn’t have more driving power than the Lotoo S1.  Just been using my IMR Elysium with the 4.4mm cable on both units.  The W2 is sitting at 50 to 55/100, the S1 is at 45/100 and is still giving more more volume.  
Am I missing something here?


----------



## dgjl

McCol said:


> Checked that.
> 
> It's a bit strange really.  The W2 sounds better but my unit definitely doesn’t have more driving power than the Lotoo S1.  Just been using my IMR Elysium with the 4.4mm cable on both units.  The W2 is sitting at 50 to 55/100, the S1 is at 45/100 and is still giving more more volume.
> Am I missing something here?


I would guess the volume numbers can't really be usefully compared. They're pretty arbitrary according to the engineering of the device. Go by sound, not numbers.


----------



## Giangi

McCol said:


> Checked that.
> 
> It's a bit strange really.  The W2 sounds better but my unit definitely doesn’t have more driving power than the Lotoo S1.  Just been using my IMR Elysium with the 4.4mm cable on both units.  The W2 is sitting at 50 to 55/100, the S1 is at 45/100 and is still giving more more volume.
> Am I missing something here?


Surely not a faulty unit


----------



## bluestorm1992

dgjl said:


> I would guess the volume numbers can't really be usefully compared. They're pretty arbitrary according to the engineering of the device. Go by sound, not numbers.


I would second this. What I have found is similar to @McCol, I need a slightly higher volume in W2 to get the actual hearing volume matched between S1 and W2. However, W2 seems to have a wider range of effective volume. On W2 I can push it all the way up to 80+ and get no distortion volume (when used with laptops). On S1 the loud volumes are basically quite distorted.


----------



## McCol

dgjl said:


> I would guess the volume numbers can't really be usefully compared. They're pretty arbitrary according to the engineering of the device. Go by sound, not numbers.


It's funny you say that as I was having the same thought in the last 5-10 minutes.


----------



## McCol

bluestorm1992 said:


> I would second this. What I have found is similar to @McCol, I need a slightly higher volume in W2 to get the actual hearing volume matched between S1 and W2. However, W2 seems to have a wider range of effective volume. On W2 I can push it all the way up to 80+ and get no distortion volume (when used with laptops). On S1 the loud volumes are basically quite distorted.


Thats what I was finding in the last 15 minutes or so, the S1 starts to sound messy and distorted at a certain level.


----------



## profhf

Tried playing csgo with the previous firmware update, but issue still persisted. Now back on the latest firmware. Btw, it only happens when I play CSGO. No issues when I play music, or watch videos for hours. Tried it both SE and balanced output, same sound clipping issue. Probably an issue with the way the w2 dac/amp audio drivers interact with the game. Did not have any sound issues when I was using the Fiio Q5s previously. Anyone knows the way to reach out/feedback this issue to them? Honestly, such a weird issue. Hopefully a miracle happens and they can address/solve this issue. Thanks!


----------



## HarveyLowis

twister6 said:


> But Musicteck is in US, Jaben in Indonesia is a different store across the globe?


Yeah, they ordered L & P product from Musicteck.


----------



## sumbuds

McCol said:


> Wonder if I have a faulty unit


No, I can confirmed too that W2 need more volume than S1

Both on High gain


----------



## sanakimpro (Jul 1, 2021)

I have a theory: The S1 quotes (at 32 Ohms), 70mW for single ended and 120mW for balanced, but *per channel *(implies 140mW single ended, 240mW both channels). Is it possible the W2 spec of 125mW single ended, 230mW balanced actually refers to the total for *both channels*?

This might explain why some users are finding S1 louder at same volume level.

Official sites:
Lotoo PAW S1: https://www.lotoo.cn/english/Hi_Fi_Player/PAW_S1/
Luxury & Precision W2 (unfortunately Chinese only): http://www.luxuryprecision.net/shangpin/bofangqi/2021-03-19/40.html


----------



## musicday (Jul 1, 2021)

I believe that as the output is different on both S1 and W2 and the volume steps are from 0-100 is normal the volume number to be different for both devices.


----------



## darkunknown88

sanakimpro said:


> I have a theory: The S1 quotes (at 32 Ohms), 70mW for single ended and 120mW for balanced, but *per channel *(implies 140mW single ended, 240mW both channels). Is it possible the W2 spec of 125mW single ended, 230mW balanced actually refers to the total for *both channels*?
> 
> This might explain why some users are finding S1 louder at same volume level.
> 
> ...



Unlikely. As per the graph measurement of THD+N ratio vs Measured Level:

Lotoo PAW S1 clips at 96mW at 33 Ohm load, balanced
https://www.l7audiolab.com/f/粗壮的小以巴-lotoo-paw-s1测量/

L&P W2 clips at 235mW at 32 Ohms, balanced (maintains 235mW at 68 Ohms as well)
https://www.l7audiolab.com/f/measurementreview-of-luxuryprecision-w1/


----------



## sanakimpro

Hmm interesting, then given this I guess it's just different volume implementations


----------



## MusicTeck

Our Fourth of July sales have kicked off! Celebrate the weekend with BBQ, fireworks, and new gear from MusicTeck!

https://shop.musicteck.com/collections/holiday-sale


----------



## musicday (Jul 2, 2021)

W2 only 270 USD for the time being 
Great price for a wonderful device.


----------



## bluestorm1992

Just saw that Musicteck has started the pre-order of W2 leather cases. 

https://shop.musicteck.com/products/luxury-precision-w2-case?variant=39494670778430


----------



## rwelles

bluestorm1992 said:


> Just saw that Musicteck has started the pre-order of W2 leather cases.
> 
> https://shop.musicteck.com/products/luxury-precision-w2-case?variant=39494670778430


Thanks, just pre-ordered a green case!!


----------



## musicday

rwelles said:


> Thanks, just pre-ordered a green case!!


And the price is the lowest I've seen !!


----------



## twister6

musicday said:


> And the price is the lowest I've seen !!



You guys need to do UK group buy to get more people on it so you just pay one shipping fee


----------



## FooFighter

Or to buy so much additional stuff that the 50 USD shipping fee are well distributed 🙄


----------



## snapandslide

musicday said:


> And the price is the lowest I've seen !!


Anyone else wanna go in as a London or UK crew? I did ask a while ago but not much of a response.


----------



## FooFighter (Jul 2, 2021)

snapandslide said:


> Anyone else wanna go in as a London or UK crew? I did ask a while ago but not much of a response.


After Brexit I cannot join unfortunately 😉 (no offense intended)


----------



## Ufanco

Also musicteck has the w2 on the 4th of July sale right now.  $30 off. 
https://shop.musicteck.com/collecti...-dac-amp-headphone-amp?variant=39262697685054


----------



## bluestorm1992

Ufanco said:


> Also musicteck has the w2 on the 4th of July sale right now.  $30 off.
> https://shop.musicteck.com/collecti...-dac-amp-headphone-amp?variant=39262697685054


The original price now for W2+ leather case.


----------



## McCol

snapandslide said:


> Anyone else wanna go in as a London or UK crew? I did ask a while ago but not much of a response.


I would


----------



## HiFiHawaii808

bluestorm1992 said:


> The original price now for W2+ leather case.


What a great case design.   I need to get one of those to get rid of my velcro.    Do you know when they will be shipping?


----------



## bluestorm1992

HiFiHawaii808 said:


> What a great case design.   I need to get one of those to get rid of my velcro.    Do you know when they will be shipping?


I think sometime next week, but Andrew shall be able to provide an exact time!


----------



## Babayagga

rwelles said:


> Thanks, just pre-ordered a green case!!


Same here!


----------



## CANiSLAYu

Well, held off on the W2 for a while because I need another dongle like I need another hole in the head, but the magnetic case and the 4th of July sale made me pull the trigger.  Have a Lotoo PAW S1, but dislike how the dongle is just hanging there when everything's in your pocket, so the magnetic case is a thoughtful solution.


----------



## jwilliamhurst (Jul 2, 2021)

Shameless plug,
My W2 is for sale in the classifieds
https://www.head-fi.org/classifieds/luxury-and-precision-w2.6991/

price drop, below the sale price!


----------



## Ufanco

Since already have the silicone case and bought new earphones today I’m going hold off on new case for now. Waiting see how well magnet attach to devices first.  I’m concerned about magnets not being strong enough to attach IPad phone that are in there own cases. 
Been a expensive ride to get everything replaced / upgraded. Went from a iPhone 6 FiIo e11 and phonaks 232 mini to IPad Air, iPhone 12mini W2 along with the new Moondrop variations. i tend to buy good gear and keep it for years.


----------



## povidlo

YIN LU MEI released their new dongle S4 which features AK4497 DAC chip and 4.5Vrms SE / 9Vrms BAL output level.... as well as a cool $500 price tag. 

Might be a serious contender vs. W2 for #1 dongle spot.

https://www.aliexpress.com/item/1005002917634082.html


----------



## WoodyLuvr (Jul 3, 2021)

povidlo said:


> YIN LU MEI released their new dongle S4 which features AK4497 DAC chip and 4.5Vrms SE / 9Vrms BAL output level.... as well as a cool $500 price tag.
> 
> Might be a serious contender vs. W2 for #1 dongle spot.
> 
> https://www.aliexpress.com/item/1005002917634082.html


Interesting, and looks to be just as heavily built as all their other products! The *Yin Lu Mei D200+ DAP *and *B2 DAC/AMP *were both exceptionally well built and sounded great but boy did they feel like bricks of lead in one's hand... LOL! A buddy of mine still has his D200+ which I believe is now four or so years old and he really loves it. Cuz it is Class A and built rock solid... he is self-admitted clutz and it has somehow survived all the other DAPs he has owned since!


----------



## FooFighter

this device seems to have even a volume dial.
Wondering if that one will be also a serious competition in terms of draining your phone's battery 😂


----------



## quodjo105

snapandslide said:


> Anyone else wanna go in as a London or UK crew? I did ask a while ago but not much of a response.


I’m in please pm me .


----------



## bluestorm1992 (Jul 3, 2021)

I got sent a W2 leather case so that I can try and report here as an early customer.  First off, the leather feels really really nice. Very high quality and offers outstanding protection, while having the right cutouts to allow W2 to function as usual.

Regarding the magnetic function, here are my findings.

I tested three scenarios: with my iPhone 12 Pro alone (which has built-in magnets on the back), iPhone 12 Pro + clear case from Apple, and the companion piece of metal from LP.






With iPhone 12 Pro alone, I got a good adhesion. The W2 could be moving somewhat in the back (because the phone has more than one magnet). With iPhone 12 + clear case, the adhesion is much weaker. Cannot get a constant adhesion. Finally, with the companion piece of metal, the adhesion is SUPER strong. I basically need to apply decent forces to take the two apart.


----------



## musicday

What cable is that, does it come in type C version?


----------



## bluestorm1992

musicday said:


> What cable is that, does it come in type C version?


It is from Penon audio in HK. 

Lightning:
https://penonaudio.com/audio-cable/usb-cable/type-c-to-lightning-silver-plated-cable.html

USB-C:
https://penonaudio.com/audio-cable/usb-cable/type-c-to-type-c-silver-plated-cable.html


----------



## snapandslide

You know what, even though it looks good, I think I may stick with my silicone. I don't really need this.....


----------



## FooFighter

What is making me buy it is looks and magnet patent


----------



## musicday

snapandslide said:


> You know what, even though it looks good, I think I may stick with my silicone. I don't really need this.....


Later on you may need extra protection that this case brings.


----------



## snapandslide

musicday said:


> Later on you may need extra protection that this case brings.


You think the leather will be better protection?


----------



## bluestorm1992

snapandslide said:


> You think the leather will be better protection?


Silicon case can become dark/yellow quickly.


----------



## Babayagga

povidlo said:


> YIN LU MEI released their new dongle S4 which features AK4497 DAC chip and 4.5Vrms SE / 9Vrms BAL output level.... as well as a cool $500 price tag.
> 
> Might be a serious contender vs. W2 for #1 dongle spot.
> 
> https://www.aliexpress.com/item/1005002917634082.html


The specs are impressive, but the build looks cheap AF


----------



## CANiSLAYu

bluestorm1992 said:


> I got sent a W2 leather case so that I can try and report here as an early customer.  First off, the leather feels really really nice. Very high quality and offers outstanding protection, while having the right cutouts to allow W2 to function as usual.
> 
> Regarding the magnetic function, here are my findings.
> 
> ...


Was the metal plate on the outside of the phone case or between the phone and phone case?


----------



## bluestorm1992

CANiSLAYu said:


> Was the metal plate on the outside of the phone case or between the phone and phone case?


I was testing the metal outside of the case previously. I just tried the metal to be between the phone and the case and it was pretty good.


----------



## PureViewer4t1

I couldn't find it, so apologies if it's been stated before: How does Xelento sound with W2's Xelento profile?


----------



## CharlyBrown

bluestorm1992 said:


> I was testing the metal outside of the case previously. I just tried the metal to be between the phone and the case and it was pretty good.


I’m a little confused because I read different versions about where the magnet is. Is it in the cover or is „the metal piece“  magnetic?


----------



## Kiats (Jul 4, 2021)

CharlyBrown said:


> I’m a little confused because I read different versions about where the magnet is. Is it in the cover or is „the metal piece“  magnetic?


There is one in the back of the cover itself. There is an additional piece of magnet for you to slip into your case. However, with the iPhone 12, because of it’s construction, you may not need the extra magnet. In this photo, I did not insert the magnet into my iPhone case (between the phone and the case).


----------



## povidlo

PureViewer4t1 said:


> I couldn't find it, so apologies if it's been stated before: How does Xelento sound with W2's Xelento profile?


I personally like it a lot. 

Have Xelento on SE out (since using the stock cable), Low Gain. Switching between Tune 01 / Fast filters for electronic, rock, hip-hop ; Tune 02 / Slow filters for jazz, vocal, classsical.

I think Xelento profile re-positions vocals a little back for more balanced mids; there's less mid-bass bloat with sub-bass better extended taking advantage of the Tesla driver that can reach very low.


----------



## jayanta2009

HiFiHawaii808 said:


> I just got my W2 today.   I just spent 1.5 hours doing some A/B/C/D testing using my EE Odin as the earphones, iPhone and Tidal as my source and I compared Lotoo PAW S1, LPW2, Chord Mojo and Chord Hugo 2.     To me, the sound signature is so obvious that I don't need to do much more testing.  I know where it fits.
> 
> The LP W2 is a direct upgrade to the Lotoo PAW S1.   It has a very similar transparent sound signature, but it just does it better all around.   Whereas the S1 sounds boomy across the frequency response spectrum at times, the W2 is very tight and clean.   The difference is bigger than the difference between the DragonFly Red and DragonFly Cobalt.    You need a good ear to hear the difference between the Red and Cobalt.   Anyone can hear the difference between the S1 and W2.   I forgot to bring the DragonFly Red with me, so I can't compare it, but I prefer the S1 to the DragonFly Red.
> 
> ...


Thanks, that's a great review. I'm planning to purchase it but heard few issue. There is one thread which states it tends to draw 12 ma current from iPhone which is 20ma more than allowed and the volume becomes choppy and distorted. 
Did you used it with mac. I noticed that the firmware can be updated only from windows machine. That's okay but just want to check whether it is good with apple devices. as I use iPhone and mac as my main audio source.

Thanks,
-Jay


----------



## CharlyBrown

Kiats said:


> There is one in the back of the cover itself. There is an additional piece of magnet for you to slip into your case. However, with the iPhone 12, because of it’s construction, you may not need the extra magnet. In this photo, I did not insert the magnet into my iPhone case (between the phone and the case).


Thank you!

That would have been my 2nd question. I am still on the iPhone 11Pro (probably upgrading to the next one) without the MagSafe case. I understand that I will place the metal between phone and case? So no need to glue it outside on the case?


----------



## bluestorm1992

CharlyBrown said:


> Thank you!
> 
> That would have been my 2nd question. I am still on the iPhone 11Pro (probably upgrading to the next one) without the MagSafe case. I understand that I will place the metal between phone and case? So no need to glue it outside on the case?


I tried placing the metal between the phone and the case and I got a good adhesion. My case is not particularly thick though (the Apple clear case) so not sure about other cases like leather case.


----------



## FooFighter

jayanta2009 said:


> Thanks, that's a great review. I'm planning to purchase it but heard few issue. There is one thread which states it tends to draw 12 ma current from iPhone which is 20ma more than allowed and the volume becomes choppy and distorted.
> Did you used it with mac. I noticed that the firmware can be updated only from windows machine. That's okay but just want to check whether it is good with apple devices. as I use iPhone and mac as my main audio source.
> 
> Thanks,
> -Jay


No issues unless you run very sensitive IEMs like Andromeda and turn volume so loud that your grandmother will complain and you want to destroy your ear drum - so in short: distortion is rather a theoretical case than a practical one with IPhone


----------



## bluestorm1992

CharlyBrown said:


> Thank you!
> 
> That would have been my 2nd question. I am still on the iPhone 11Pro (probably upgrading to the next one) without the MagSafe case. I understand that I will place the metal between phone and case? So no need to glue it outside on the case?


One thing to note is that, by placing the metal piece at the back of the phone, you will be effectively disabling the phone’s wireless charging function (the metal will interfere that function).


----------



## CharlyBrown

bluestorm1992 said:


> One thing to note is that, by placing the metal piece at the back of the phone, you will be effectively disabling the phone’s wireless charging function (the metal will interfere that function).


Good point, thank you for that… thats bad. But nevermind as I will upgrade to the new iphone in a couple months anyway…


----------



## jayanta2009

FooFighter said:


> No issues unless you run very sensitive IEMs like Andromeda and turn volume so loud that your grandmother will complain and you want to destroy your ear drum - so in short: distortion is rather a theoretical case than a practical one with IPhone


Thank you so much. I'll purchase it indeed it's a great little dongle and much better than carrying ifi micro bl or chord mojo specially if it gives 80% of the sound with almost half price. I'm going to use it with my iPhone and macbook pro. hope it don't has any issue with macbook as well and similar like dragonfly dacs.


----------



## bluestorm1992

This case is quite nice…


----------



## FooFighter

jayanta2009 said:


> Thank you so much. I'll purchase it indeed it's a great little dongle and much better than carrying ifi micro bl or chord mojo specially if it gives 80% of the sound with almost half price. I'm going to use it with my iPhone and macbook pro. hope it don't has any issue with macbook as well and similar like dragonfly dacs.


Using it with my MacBook Pro without any issues 👍


----------



## CharlyBrown

jayanta2009 said:


> Thank you so much. I'll purchase it indeed it's a great little dongle and much better than carrying ifi micro bl or chord mojo specially if it gives 80% of the sound with almost half price. I'm going to use it with my iPhone and macbook pro. hope it don't has any issue with macbook as well and similar like dragonfly dacs.


Why do you think it gives you only 80% of the sound??? Do you refer to output power? That might be more with the other devices mentioned, still irrelevant for the intended IEM use-case. But I highly doubt that the ifi/mojo „sound“ any better than the W2.

In fact, the opposite is probably the case. Feel free to compare the mojo to the W2 (spoiler: W2 wins). And as you mention Dragonfly. Well, they are not so good…


----------



## vanez1985

FooFighter said:


> No issues unless you run very sensitive IEMs like Andromeda and turn volume so loud that your grandmother will complain and you want to destroy your ear drum - so in short: distortion is rather a theoretical case than a practical one with IPhone


Well, it might be an issue if you try to drive non-sensitive headphones, e.g. planars with your W2 on 85++ volume in High Gain: you still can do that on Android but not on iPhone, I faced that while trying Aeon 2 Closed. Anyway, it's not a good idea to max out volume on HG but still expect good sound quality, so it shouldn't be a big deal.


----------



## musicday

Anyone use the W2 with the Sony MDR-Z2 M2 headphones?
How does it sound, the W2 is powerful enough? Cheers.


----------



## FooFighter

vanez1985 said:


> Well, it might be an issue if you try to drive non-sensitive headphones, e.g. planars with your W2 on 85++ volume in High Gain: you still can do that on Android but not on iPhone, I faced that while trying Aeon 2 Closed. Anyway, it's not a good idea to max out volume on HG but still expect good sound quality, so it shouldn't be a big deal.


Agree, for me only with IEMs.
Looking forward to experimenting once my C9 has arrived...


----------



## jayanta2009

CharlyBrown said:


> Why do you think it gives you only 80% of the sound??? Do you refer to output power? That might be more with the other devices mentioned, still irrelevant for the intended IEM use-case. But I highly doubt that the ifi/mojo „sound“ any better than the W2.
> 
> In fact, the opposite is probably the case. Feel free to compare the mojo to the W2 (spoiler: W2 wins). And as you mention Dragonfly. Well, they are not so good…


Thanks for your response. I meant 80% sound quality actually, good to know that it sounds better than mojo thats an awesome value. If this the case who needs a portable DAC / Amp like ifi idsd BL, signature or mojo or any high over 100$ DAP specially if the use case is iPhone and iem.

I actually ordered the W2 with green leather case from musicteck today after hearing so much praise from all of you, thanks again for helping on my purchasing decision and I agree with you on Dragonfly it does nothing other than increasing the volume level, I returned it the next day I got.


----------



## utdeep

Hmm.  I definitely am not part of the crowd that thinks this is better than the mojo or iFi products (including hip Dac) but it sounds good for a dongle.  
It doesn’t need to be better than much to stay a great value as such a portable, versatile  amp/dac.


----------



## Ufanco

Invited to 4th July party fed host alcohol borrowed his Windows laptop and finally updated W2. Feel shame admit this. Crosssing fingered that then soon allow Mac user a easier update firmware path. Happy 4th all


----------



## CharlyBrown

jayanta2009 said:


> Thanks for your response. I meant 80% sound quality actually, good to know that it sounds better than mojo thats an awesome value. If this the case *who needs a portable DAC / Amp like ifi idsd BL*, signature or mojo or any high over 100$ DAP specially if the use case is iPhone and iem.
> 
> I actually ordered the W2 with green leather case from musicteck today after hearing so much praise from all of you, thanks again for helping on my purchasing decision and I agree with you on Dragonfly it does nothing other than increasing the volume level, I returned it the next day I got.


The iFi has some qualities that are not available with the W2, like its own battery power, for example. So it wouldn’t draw your phone battery. And those (trans)portable devices usually deliver much more output power so you can also drive more demanding over-ear headphones with them. Other than that the iFi devices have a beautiful volume knob (but it comes at a price… See below) which I find much nicer than a volume rocker.

So, I didn’t want to say that the W2 is _better_ than other devices in every aspect. But it does an outstanding job when it comes to *drive IEMs in the best possible way without hissing or distortions etc.*, at a reasonable price and size/weight. 



utdeep said:


> Hmm.  I definitely am not part of the crowd that thinks this is better than the mojo or iFi products (including hip Dac) but it sounds good for a dongle.
> It doesn’t need to be better than much to stay a great value as such a portable, versatile  amp/dac.



The W2 is definitely better than the _Mojo_ as it has much better measurements so it can *objectively* be said that it is better…still you can follow your personal believes, of course.

I don’t know how the iFi devices measure but _I guess_ they do great. I even had the Hip-DAC you mentioned (twice…). Unfortunately it is unusable for IEMs as it hisses like hell and has this nasty channel imbalance up to 11 o’clock. Above 11 the channels match but then the volume is too loud for many IEMs!

Yes, you can use IEMatch but then it becomes kind of a hassle and IEMatch alters the frequency response for sensitive IEMs. Hip-DAC is only good for over-ears, imo.


----------



## musicday

If anyone in UK is looking for a silicone case for W2 send me a PM.


----------



## PapyKahan

musicday said:


> Anyone use the W2 with the Sony MDR-Z2 M2 headphones?
> How does it sound, the W2 is powerful enough? Cheers.


I suppose you mean Sony MDR-Z7M2.

If yes, W2 is powerful enough to drive it. Sony MDR-Z7M2 has 58Ohms impedance and 98 dB/mW sensibility.

I own one and I love the association with W2


----------



## musicday

PapyKahan said:


> I suppose you mean Sony MDR-Z7M2.
> 
> If yes, W2 is powerful enough to drive it. Sony MDR-Z7M2 has 58Ohms impedance and 98 dB/mW sensibility.
> 
> I own one and I love the association with W2


Cool, do you listen in balanced mode? How is the micro details with the headphones?


----------



## iFi audio

CharlyBrown said:


> IEMatch alters the frequency response for sensitive IEMs



I'll leave it here: 

https://ifi-audio.com/faqs/the-iematch-is-not-an-impedance-adapter/

iEMatch isn't an impedance adapter


----------



## FooFighter (Jul 5, 2021)

Just found my very first Hifi full size  headphones in the corner of some drawer: Philips Fidelio X1.
Excellent signature with W2 with nice timbre, nice dry sub bass response and spatial presentation running on high gain and volume at around 55.
It sounds so good out of W2 that I kept on listening to them for some hours, so W2 can indeed complement full size cans too but not always.
Am avoiding  using my my TOTL  Denon AH-D9200 e.g


----------



## vanez1985

FooFighter said:


> Just found my very first Hifi full size  headphones in the corner of some drawer: Philips Fidelio X1.
> Excellent signature with W2 with nice timbre, nice dry sub bass response and spatial presentation running on high gain and volume at around 55.
> It sounds so good out of W2 that I kept on listening to them for some hours, so W2 can indeed complement full size cans too but not always.
> Am avoiding  using my my TOTL  Denon AH-D9200 e.g


What's wrong with D9200+W2? I'm seriously considering getting these as well


----------



## FooFighter

Too bright, too forward upper mids missing a more lush presentation. 
I might try these running on SE again at some point


----------



## PapyKahan

musicday said:


> Cool, do you listen in balanced mode? How is the micro details with the headphones?


Yes I listen in balanced mode.

Micro details are good from my point of view. Sony MDR-Z7M2 is really a good closed back headphone.


----------



## utdeep

Peeps - I think the Luxury & Precision W2 Portable USB DAC/Amp is the best dongle I have ever used for my computer, iPhone, and Android devices.  However, there are a few reasons why it is not a fit for me:

I have a high-end DAP that I really, really enjoy
The update process takes a lot of work since I don't have a Windows machine, just linux/OSX.  Virtual Box and I don't need to spend more time together
It doesn't have a UAC1 mode for my gaming systems
That being said, it sounds amazing.  I got a great silicone case for it and it is in mint condition.  I've posted it in the classifieds in case anyone wants to enjoy it who hasn't already.
https://www.head-fi.org/classifieds...ac-amp-headphone-amp-with-silicone-case.7235/


----------



## FooFighter (Jul 6, 2021)

vanez1985 said:


> What's wrong with D9200+W2? I'm seriously considering getting these as well


Just trying the stock Denon-SE cables with W2, running high gain, volume at around 45-50.
Actually much better for me than balanced, will need to do A-B at some point again.
Most detailed presentation I have listened to with the W2 with dry bass response,  engaging but not as much into the face as the balanced connection, thus for me more enjoyable - Tune 1 taking off some of the potential harshness issues.
Different cables of course could also play some role (stock SE vs custom balanced)


----------



## vanez1985 (Jul 6, 2021)

FooFighter said:


> Too bright, too forward upper mids missing a more lush presentation.
> I might try these running on SE again at some point


That's interesting: I spend most of time with W2+MSR7b (balanced, high gain, Fast+Tune2, 55-75 volume depending on background noise) currently while still waiting for 3DT to come back from repair and like them despite they are known for even more forward upper mids/treble. Maybe I need to find a demo sample somewhere and try these with my own ears...


----------



## FooFighter

vanez1985 said:


> That's interesting: I spend most of time with W2+MSR7b (balanced, high gain, Fast+Tune2, 55-75 volume depending on background noise) currently while still waiting for 3DT to come back from repair and like them despite they are known for even more forward upper mids/treble. Maybe I need to find a demo sample somewhere and try these with my own ears...


Yep, demoing is always better as everyone is hearing differently and also has different tolerances toward upper mids etc.
Listening longer with W2 and Denon AH-D9200 it's very revealing, almost ethereal but for my taste missing a bit body and impact.
Curious how serious amplification like with C9 will change that but no small footprint afterwards anymore though smallest footprint one can get regarding source for C9 😉


----------



## vanez1985

Interesting news on bit-perfect mode for native Tidal app: https://darko.audio/2021/07/tidal-is-quietly-rolling-out-a-bit-perfect-android-app/

Looks like it's only available for MQA-enabled DACs so far: I tested it with both S1 and W2 and while S1 shows correct sample rate now, W2 is still stuck with 48/24 only.


----------



## musicday

Even if the W2 never gets MQA decoding I will not regret my purchase.
It sounds literally wonderful with both music and movies.


----------



## Robius

MQA is a snake oil after all.


----------



## DeepTread

Robius said:


> MQA is a snake oil after all.


I have found no value in mixing up my mobile and desktop rigs to support MQA after early deep dive. I may revisit in the future but I suspect that will provide null benefit as my hearing is not improving as I age.


----------



## vanez1985

Robius said:


> MQA is a snake oil after all.


I don't care about MQA anyway: the most interesting part is bit-perfect playback in native streaming apps on Android besides UAPP as currently it is available only on iOS.

Tidal seems to be the first service to allow it, but strangely only for MQA-enabled DACs even for non-Master, non-MQA plain lossless tracks.


----------



## Ufanco

vanez1985 said:


> Interesting news on bit-perfect mode for native Tidal app: https://darko.audio/2021/07/tidal-is-quietly-rolling-out-a-bit-perfect-android-app/
> 
> Looks like it's only available for MQA-enabled DACs so far: I tested it with both S1 and W2 and while S1 shows correct sample rate now, W2 is still stuck with 48/24 only.



Currently enjoying apple music with iPhone and w2 free 6months free. This does interest me since spouse is using Android with the tidal trial. Right now where using bluetooth on the android to hiby r3 pro since haven’t found right cable to use mirco b to c with phone.

After trials end will need to decide what service to keep. I am more the music consumer so leaning toward Apple Music but will give tidal a try before spending money. Apple is cheaper and I don’t really care about MQA since I’ll  be using the w2 at least the next few years. I also get much better battery life on iPhone using the built in music player.


----------



## sirmrdoctor

does anyone have any experience using the w2 with a desktop dedicated headphone amp? 🤔


----------



## FooFighter

sirmrdoctor said:


> does anyone have any experience using the w2 with a desktop dedicated headphone amp? 🤔


I was about to test it with A90 but didn't have the right interconnect cables at that point in time.
W2 has been tested with Cayin C9 which is half desktop quality I d say.
As W2 doesn't have true LO you need to set volume to 100 in order to provide the best input signal into your target amp


----------



## sirmrdoctor

FooFighter said:


> I was about to test it with A90 but didn't have the right interconnect cables at that point in time.
> W2 has been tested with Cayin C9 which is half desktop quality I d say.
> As W2 doesn't have true LO you need to set volume to 100 in order to provide the best input signal into your target amp


I'm a bit new, so forgive me for the asking, but what is LO? 😬 And, when you say half desktop quality, do you mean about half the quality of a comparable desktop DAC?


----------



## FooFighter

sirmrdoctor said:


> I'm a bit new, so forgive me for the asking, but what is LO? 😬 And, when you say half desktop quality, do you mean about half the quality of a comparable desktop DAC?


😃 LO = line out = direct signal from DAC to amp 
W2 is not providing that option (guess no dongle does) but is amping the DAC signal 
This is leading to double amping when connecting to another external amp leading to compromises for SQ.
C9 is battery powered but is providing class A / AB amping.
I'd say it's like the Mercedes of mobile amps.


----------



## sirmrdoctor

FooFighter said:


> 😃 LO = line out = direct signal from DAC to amp
> W2 is not providing that option (guess no dongle does) but is amping the DAC signal
> This is leading to double amping when connecting to another external amp leading to compromises for SQ.
> C9 is battery powered but is providing class A / AB amping.
> I'd say it's like the Mercedes of mobile amps.


Ahh, that makes sense! I didn't realize that that would lead to compromises in sound quality. Thank you for taking me through that. 😁


----------



## FooFighter (Jul 6, 2021)

sirmrdoctor said:


> Ahh, that makes sense! I didn't realize that that would lead to compromises in sound quality. Thank you for taking me through that. 😁


Don't take that too seriously though.
True LO is missing also in many DAPs, even TOTL DAPs like my M8 and still people are happily amping it with C9 and  don't want to hear that this is a compromise 😉
What counts is what sounds good to your own ears. These devices though offer a (not true) LO software option which is doing nothing else but setting gain to highest value and volume to 100%.
W2 doesn't offer that option software wise but Noone is preventing us to set it alike.
What we don't know if such devices are built to run at full throttle for a longer period of time unless stated by the manufacturer...
Edit: American law might say it's supported unless forbidden in the manual - reminding me of the true case where an American van buyer was charging the manufacturer for not writing into the manual that he wasn't allowed to leave the steering wheel while driving 😉


----------



## bluestorm1992

Yes double amping just adds more “flavor” to the sound.

Some people say this added flavor is just distortion, but in some sense tube sound is also distortion yet lots and lots of people enjoy it.


----------



## CharlyBrown

iFi audio said:


> I'll leave it here:
> 
> https://ifi-audio.com/faqs/the-iematch-is-not-an-impedance-adapter/
> 
> iEMatch isn't an impedance adapter


Thank you for that. My Andromedas sounded different with IEMatch & Hip-DAC. At least that is what I _subjectively_ heard. I know psychoacoustics are a big thing and maybe kicked in for me, very possible.

If it objectively wouldn’t alter the sound even for the most sensitive IEMs, I think Hip-DAC & IEMatch is a great combo for IEMs and even many full size headphones. It has plenty power and the volume knob is lovely & channel imbalance while using IEMs no problem with IEMatch…


----------



## CharlyBrown

utdeep said:


> Peeps - I think the Luxury & Precision W2 Portable USB DAC/Amp is the best dongle I have ever used for my computer, iPhone, and Android devices.  However, there are a few reasons why it is not a fit for me:
> 
> I have a high-end DAP that I really, really enjoy
> The update process takes a lot of work since I don't have a Windows machine, just linux/OSX.  Virtual Box and I don't need to spend more time together
> ...



All valid points (Though I think the latest fw upgrade brings the UAC thing but then again the „Windows-Problem“…) . Which DAP are you using?


----------



## FooFighter

CharlyBrown said:


> Thank you for that. My Andromedas sounded different with IEMatch & Hip-DAC. At least that is what I _subjectively_ heard. I know psychoacoustics are a big thing and maybe kicked in for me, very possible.
> 
> If it objectively wouldn’t alter the sound even for the most sensitive IEMs, I think Hip-DAC & IEMatch is a great combo for IEMs and even many full size headphones. It has plenty power and the volume knob is lovely & channel imbalance while using IEMs no problem with IEMatch…


While I rate Ifi products high I 2nd your experiences with subjectively felt lack of details and change of sound signature after applying IEMATCH to my previous setups like Andromeda Gold with DX220 Max.
Thank God I am out of that game with my current IEMs


----------



## NZtechfreak

CharlyBrown said:


> Thank you for that. My Andromedas sounded different with IEMatch & Hip-DAC. At least that is what I _subjectively_ heard. I know psychoacoustics are a big thing and maybe kicked in for me, very possible.



Andro frequency response can alter quite a bit depending on output impedance, so the differences you heard are likely there (I don't know the Hip-DACs OI though).


----------



## Aye75

eloelo said:


> Hmm so I was a little peeved that W2 sounds a little anemic for general listening on PC (Spotify, Youtube), whereas for wasapi with foobar it sounds great.
> 
> I tried this solution that supposedly allows spotify and such to bypass the windows mixer, and the result was a pleasant surprise =). Got much needed warmth out of W2 and imaging wasn't all over the place.
> 
> ...


thanks for this tip, somehow it really improved the sound .. I got the W2 recently and found it a bit too in your face on certain songs on certain part of the mids ( especially on spotify and youtube playback ) .. and my W1 had a much more balanced sound ..  and I thought it was probably due to burn in as the W1 already had some time to it and the W2 is new .. so I went on to burn in the W2 for 12 hours and while there's some improvement it was still a bit annoying on some parts while excellent on the rest.. this really improved the sound .. same finding with what you got with your W2.


----------



## vanez1985

Also received my W2 leather case along with 7N OCC copper cable for MSR7b, very happy with both


----------



## bnupy (Jul 7, 2021)

bluestorm1992 said:


> Want to share some interesting new products, especially for those who are considering purchasing a small dongle like the Lotoo PAW S1.
> 
> Latest update: my own review and comparison between Lotoo S1, LP W1, and LP W2.
> 
> ...


Is there a firmware through Mac ? (Oh only windows)...


----------



## KutuzovGambit

reverie said:


> Has anyone had a chance to test the W2 with the Oriolus Isabellae?
> I can imagine the two might pair quite well with the Isa's apparently having a natural and smooth signature.


The W2 gives the Isa just a _bit_ too much upper mid energy to my taste, but I only received it last night and haven’t had much time to get acclimated to it yet.


----------



## Gus141

I’ve been a W2 owner since the first shipments from Musicteck, and really loving it.  Today I have been listening back and forth between S1 and W2 (with Sony IER-Z1R) and after being so impressed (again) I just wanted to say something here on h-fi: I’m not an influencer; I’m not trying to get anyone to buy a $300 dongle; I’m just so impressed by the quality of the audio output from this device.

I felt I needed to say those things because if I was a noob watching this thread I would think many of us were hawking snake oil and trying to be influencers, the way we gush and praise this device, without a lot of other media sites even talking about it. But the uninitiated need to understand this device’s exceptional capabilities and audio prowess are real, and the folks praising it are just early adopters who have enough gear to know good kit when they hear it.

I can‘t believe anyone would buy the Audioquest Dragonfly Cobalt for the same amount of money instead of this device. First off, the DFC only accepts 96kHz max input; nevermind the less than optimal measurements. I have the DFC and never use it anymore; preferring the S1 on my phone and W2 on my iPad and laptop.

I love the S1 with my iPhone 12 Mini since it never seems to draw more power than the iPhone wants to give and sounds great with more than enough power for my mobile use; but, for serious listening, from my iPad Pro 12.9” (USB-C) or my Macbook Pro, the W2 (balanced) is amazing with all my IEMs and efficient headphones.

For more demanding headphones (even my fairly efficient Sony MDR-Z1R) I prefer my RME ADI-2 DAC (but that could be because I love the PEQ I have set up for them on the DAC, but it’s probably because the sub-bass is sublime on the RME with the MDR-Z1R’s and a little weak in the W2; not true for the IER-Z1R’s though, as the W2 *really* makes my IEMs punch and rumble).

So if you are not yet a W2 owner and are reading this thread, I hope you realize we are really fans of this device, and hope you jump on the train and join us. There are so many influencers in the audiophile world that it’s hard to filter out hype from reality. But, I can say after months of ownership of this dongle, I  haven’t used my DAPs at all.

Cheers,
Gus


----------



## utdeep

I tried my W2 for the last time with my IE900 and it is such an exceptional device.  I have my own quibbles with it, but they are not related to its sound.  It is just such a capable device for the price and if I didn’t own a high-end DAP, I would still keep it.   My DAP sounds better, but I also had to consider how much money I would lose by selling the DAP or W2.  I realized that the W2 was easier to sell because it had a wider audience AND that there just seems to be more innovation in this space right now.  The W2 has upped the game.

If anyone is interested, here is my W2 with the practical silicon case:
https://www.head-fi.org/classifieds...ac-amp-headphone-amp-with-silicone-case.7235/


----------



## ZachPtheDude (Jul 9, 2021)

edit: Ope misread something, heh, ignore me!


----------



## utdeep

?  So to use the W2, you have to plug it into another device where it replaces the DAC/AMP section.  While there are reports that using some lightning cables to connect the W2 to an iPhone doesn't give it enough power and there is resulting clipping, the usage of the W2 never involves double amping.  If the W2 had a line in and the source device did not have a line out, then double amping is likely - and usually not a good thing.

For me, the W2 sounds the same if it's linked to my iPhone 12, Hiby R8, my Macbook Pro, or my Dell XPS 13.  It sounds better than every source alone except for the Hiby R8.

Does that help?


----------



## twister6

utdeep said:


> ?  So to use the W2, you have to plug it into another device where it replaces the DAC/AMP section.  While there are reports that using some lightning cables to connect the W2 to an iPhone doesn't give it enough power and there is resulting clipping, the usage of the W2 never involves double amping.  If the W2 had a line in and the source device did not have a line out, then double amping is likely - and usually not a good thing.
> 
> For me, the W2 sounds the same if it's linked to my iPhone 12, Hiby R8, my Macbook Pro, or my Dell XPS 13.  It sounds better than every source alone except for the Hiby R8.
> 
> Does that help?



Not sure about the original message you were replying to, perhaps it was the one that got edited above yours, but I think double-amping confusion came early in this thread after the discussion of trying to connect W2 to external amplifier like C9.  Typically, a proper way is to connect a clean Line Out to external amplifier, but it never hurts to experiment.  As long as you are not over-driving the external amplifier with high voltage input, anything goes!  Also, W2 has SPDIF output, and as long as your external DAC/amp has SPDIF input, you can use your smartphone+W2 as a clean digital source to drive it.


----------



## bnupy

Does the uapp bitperfect do anything different on Android as opposed to running tidal/qobuz out of iPhone with the W-2?


----------



## FooFighter

Yep 
W2 + C9 at 100% is sounding decent for a portable good sounding setup if your phone's battery can afford it...
For now testing Trailli, quickly put the Full Size Denons on too - definitely better now with that amp in place


----------



## Ufanco

I updated to the moondrop variation, with better earphones really notice how well the w2 improves the sound quality. Made me realize how much I been missing out compared to my previous setup. I also switched to apply music and noticed a huge Improvement on battery life on both phone and iPad. Neutron app was a power hog granted the settings on it are great and did improve the sound quality with my old earphones. Now with the W2, moondrops and Apple Music I no longer need it.


----------



## Headcan (Jul 10, 2021)

@bluestorm1992

Followed the steps for firmware update, however omitted the check for firmware version.  Only now figured out how to do that. It shows Ver 1.0.20

Installed LuxuryPrecision_setup_WHQL_20210510.exe driver - I'm running WIN10, ran FW update tool (ISP_Tool.exe) with FW file (W1_V1.0.2.6_AS.bin) and proceeded with updating the firmware on my W2 with W1_V1.0.2.6_AS.bin by hitting Auto button.

Then got the "Blanking Fail" as in photo attached and now device is no longer recognised in WIN10.  I have unpacked the rescue driver files and installed "InstallDriver.exe, but uncertain on how to proceed from there.  Any help would be greatly appreciated.  Thanks.


EDIT - Phew, got it working on another PC by flashing to W1_V1.0.2.1 first and then W1_V1.0.2.6_AS


----------



## Ufanco

Headcan said:


> @bluestorm1992
> 
> Followed the steps for firmware update, however omitted the check for firmware version.  Only now figured out how to do that. It shows Ver 1.0.20
> 
> ...


Ran into that when updated mine after trying couple of times I removing the drivers from L&P and it installed with NP. With windows 10 I don’t think you need to install drivers. Was using friends computer so I didn't want take the time to try to troubleshoot things. The little I did was to check device manager after installing L&P driver and found it was throwing up the ! On them. Reinstalled same deal removed and things worked.


----------



## bnupy (Jul 11, 2021)

Luxury and precision W2.

It's a dongle. It's a fairly neutral sound signature and lets you change the sound through tonality, filter and other things. Most of these changes have effects like make the treble less harsh  or more subbass or add distortion (I think some people comment the NOS filter is Tubey, I'm not that experienced to comment) and other things. A bit of experimentation brought me to the type of sound I like(mentioned at the end).

It's a step above the lotoo paw s1 I had an impression of earlier. The paw s1 is far more thicker in the bass region but it emphasizes the midbass ( a feeling of a looser bass) and slightly recesses the treble and it's a matter of synergy with that dongle (mostly a bright iem/headphone with less bass benefit). Back to the W2 its a way wider staging, resolution, the bass is quite tight and it doesn't reach the same level of warmth as the s1. It however feels like that imaging gets slightly stretched in the presentation, but it's not overtly bad as the way that sounds.

It's an expensive dongle (299$ usually) , thats actually pretty good. I know the price tag is much, but stay with me if you can. It's a bit amazing that this dongle can sound close to a midtier dap like dx160 (recalling by memory ), and this may not be the one for a power hungry headphone (it runs my elex just fine). This did not replace my ifi idsd signature (it loses in resolution, imaging and bass, actually a tough act to follow considering the features and price of the signature).
This is however a current replacement for daps for me as well as a source, when my signature is out of charge.


Here are my preferences
IER M9  | Tone 01, Filter Fast
Porta Pro + Yaxi |   Tone 02, Filter Fast LL
Prisma Azul  | Tone 01, Filter NOS
Elex  | Tone 02, Filter Fast LL


----------



## bluestorm1992 (Jul 10, 2021)

Someone asked in the thread about the use of W2’s SPDIF mode, here is one example. I have the Fiio BTA30 to allow high quality Bluetooth streaming from my Mac mini. However, it can do LDAC high-res streaming only if I use its SPDIF input. So, now W2 serves as the converter between my Mac Mini and BTA30. You will need an extra cable (3.5mm to coax), which you can get from Amazon.


----------



## ZachPtheDude (Jul 11, 2021)

I got an extra penon type c to lightning silver plated copper cable, am gonna let it go for $25 shipped, if anyone wants to save a couple bucks and avoid the wait on overseas shipping message me!

https://www.head-fi.org/classifieds/penon-8-core-silver-plated-copper-lightning-to-usb-c-cable.7490/

ended up getting an xDuoo X10t ii to use with it instead of my phone


----------



## Frainen

I went through quite a journey to discover what would be my most appropriate setup when commuting or just outside.
Used DAPs but ended up not liking to pack one more device, most of the time with outdated Android OS.
Tried the AudioQuest Dragon Fly Cobalt, the Razer Onyx, the Paw s1, but at the end, the W2 is with me everyday.

-Practical cause you can change the USB cable and it is type C, so smaller form factor
-You can control the volume on the device, so no more accident like it can happen with the Dragon Fly and its stupid high volume
-A decent screen to get the information you need
-It has a 4.4m output.

Sound wise, I ended up preferring it to my Fiio M15.
I consider it neutral with no lack in Bass, Mid, Treble.
I have trouble to explain the sound signature cause it is not impacting the songs as much as other dACs, and it is maybe why I love it so much.

I ended up ordering another one from Andrew as I consider it my must have device for travel.
Pairing very well with the C9 as many have already said.


----------



## sanakimpro

Frainen said:


> I went through quite a journey to discover what would be my most appropriate setup when commuting or just outside.
> Used DAPs but ended up not liking to pack one more device, most of the time with outdated Android OS.
> Tried the AudioQuest Dragon Fly Cobalt, the Razer Onyx, the Paw s1, but at the end, the W2 is with me everyday.
> 
> ...


It's comments like this that make me end up ordering the W2 on top of my excellent PAW S1. C9 out of my league though 

Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Frainen

sanakimpro said:


> It's comments like this that make me end up ordering the W2 on top of my excellent PAW S1. C9 out of my league though
> 
> Thanks for sharing!


Don't worry for the C9, it is good, but not such a game changer. Moreover as you will very unlikely carry that when walking.
If you plan to use IEM with the W2 and not so into Tube amp, you will be more than fine with the W2.


----------



## newyou

This is a pretty random question but... would the w2 work with a Nintendo switch?


----------



## ZachPtheDude

newyou said:


> This is a pretty random question but... would the w2 work with a Nintendo switch?



presently no, but a firmware update in the future might change it from what I’ve read.


----------



## Wildcatsare1

FooFighter said:


> Good choice and yep that's a known issue with W2


I picked up a decent type C cable on Amazon so I could use my gen.4 iPad Pro, wow!!! I was using my iPhone Max and the differences in noise floor and timbre are startling!


----------



## Wildcatsare1

CharlyBrown said:


> Exactly what I did. I went from the A&K SE200 to iPhone & W2 and sold the A&K. I couldn’t be happier with the snappy and beautiful UI of the iPhone. But I take care turning on flightmode (shutting down cellular) during listening to avoid interferences.
> 
> btw. Congrats on beating us today 2:0. Good game, well deserved…


Since switching to the DD lightning converter I haven't had a dropout, fingers crossed it's a permanent fix!


----------



## musicday

Happy to read more people are getting the W2 and finding it very good sounding.
Luxury Precision did a great job and I hope they will keep improving it for a long time.


----------



## CharlyBrown

Wildcatsare1 said:


> Since switching to the DD lightning converter I haven't had a dropout, fingers crossed it's a permanent fix!


That’s an interesting finding! I had drop out issues with the Apple CCK and the Hip-Dac but have used the DD lightning adapter ever since I received the W2 and never had any dropouts. It never came to my mind that the CCK might be the issue ?!?


----------



## sirmrdoctor

Just wanted to say that using a balanced cable in the 4.4 mm line out made a huge difference when it comes to gain and clarity. I don’t think that I will need a desktop stack with the W2 and planar headphones.


----------



## musicday (Jul 12, 2021)

I really enjoy listening to the W2 while I watch movies.


----------



## DeepTread

I went for the yellow gold…


----------



## sirmrdoctor

99% sure that I know the answer to this question, but is there a way to add my own EQ presets to the W2?


----------



## CharlyBrown

sirmrdoctor said:


> 99% sure that I know the answer to this question, but is there a way to add my own EQ presets to the W2?


Unfortunately there isn’t a way to do this, as far as I know. You could use the Qudelix 5k if you want to EQ. It has the best EQ settings through companion app, I’ve ever seen.


----------



## DeepTread

Is there anything the W2 can't do?  I am relaxing down in the family room and had my LCD-3s nearby and decided to throw them into the W2. The vocals remain elegant, and bass presence is stepped up running Normal EQ and Low Gain. Volume at 80. I'm not giving up my desktop amp, but still sounds awesome in a pinch.


----------



## musicday

Very impressive !


----------



## Kiats

Wilson from Jaben SG dropped me a note earlier today to ask if there was any love for the Luxury & Precision W2. Hahah! I had to tell him that yes there is much love! So much so that I had ordered mine from Amazon US because it was so difficult to get my hands on one.  

But heads up for anyone in Singapore or the region: Jaben SG has managed to secure a small batch of the LP W2 if anyone is interested.


----------



## cadgers

Can anyone confirm if there are any EMI issues with the W2 on iPhone. The Lotoo PAW S1 is great but unusable outside of my house with the EMI issues it has.


----------



## bnupy

cadgers said:


> Can anyone confirm if there are any EMI issues with the W2 on iPhone. The Lotoo PAW S1 is great but unusable outside of my house with the EMI issues it has.


Not any for me so far.


----------



## Kiats

cadgers said:


> Can anyone confirm if there are any EMI issues with the W2 on iPhone. The Lotoo PAW S1 is great but unusable outside of my house with the EMI issues it has.


Can't say I have noticed


----------



## musicday

cadgers said:


> Can anyone confirm if there are any EMI issues with the W2 on iPhone. The Lotoo PAW S1 is great but unusable outside of my house with the EMI issues it has.


None for me and I haven't heard of issues for other users.


----------



## sanakimpro (Jul 14, 2021)

cadgers said:


> Can anyone confirm if there are any EMI issues with the W2 on iPhone. The Lotoo PAW S1 is great but unusable outside of my house with the EMI issues it has.


Hey cadgers, check out the PAW S1 thread (pg 136) where some folks have recommended using a RF choke to get rid of EMI. Personally, I don't have issues when using the provided Lightning->OTG cable.

Still patiently waiting for my W2 to arrive.. Folks, did you get the yellow or green W2 case? Local store says only yellow in stock but doesn't match my iPhone 12 Pro Max's blue silicone case. haha..

EDIT: Yay, was just informed the seller has shipped out the W2 today!


----------



## bnupy

Im looking for some good usb c otg cables (I haven't parsed this thread properly to get that info!)


----------



## CharlyBrown

cadgers said:


> Can anyone confirm if there are any EMI issues with the W2 on iPhone. The Lotoo PAW S1 is great but unusable outside of my house with the EMI issues it has.


Terrible cellular noise with my iPhone 11 Pro. But as soon as I put the phone in flightmode, the „stack“ is dead silent and perfectly enjoyable.


----------



## musicday

bnupy said:


> Im looking for some good usb c otg cables (I haven't parsed this thread properly to get that info!)


And there you have it, look no further:
https://www.ebay.com/itm/124757589042


----------



## 0RF30 (Jul 14, 2021)

bnupy said:


> Im looking for some good usb c otg cables (I haven't parsed this thread properly to get that info!)


https://fr.aliexpress.com/item/1005002640070063.html?spm=a2g0s.9042311.0.0.43206c378Y6R48

Only one tried which seems to survive to the weighty LP¨hanging (so far).



musicday said:


> And there you have it, look no further:
> https://www.ebay.com/itm/124757589042



Ruined two of them, one straight one angled letting W2 hang. If you never let your (LP) dongle hang, they're fine. Had no problem with lighter dongles hanging.


----------



## rwelles

cadgers said:


> Can anyone confirm if there are any EMI issues with the W2 on iPhone. The Lotoo PAW S1 is great but unusable outside of my house with the EMI issues it has.


I have an iPhone 11, just the regular model. Almost constant RFI when using it with the leather case attached to the back. Yes, putting it into Airplane Mode stops it dead. Of course, this makes _really_ hard to use Roon around the house. 

If you go "commando" and just let it hang loose, then RFI is very minor but still there.


----------



## boromcom

I just ordered W2! Can’t wait to get this next week.


----------



## 0RF30 (Jul 15, 2021)

A bit off topic, but may interest android users. I recently reinstalled Neutron to give it a try with W2... well... let's say I don't think I'll use UAPP very much in the future. The difference didn't seem that large with other dongles, but with W2... 

Interface is the worst ever though, but as I only use Neutron as an UPNP renderer (Bubbleupnp android app as bridge when commuting, or foobar Neutron UPNP output at desk), not really a problem, once configured, I don't use the interface.

Someone had the same experience comparing UAPP and Neutron sound quality ?

[EDIT] I didn't compare SQ with PEQ tough, will do.


----------



## CharlyBrown

rwelles said:


> I have an iPhone 11, just the regular model. Almost constant RFI when using it with the leather case attached to the back. Yes, putting it into Airplane Mode stops it dead. Of course, this makes _really_ hard to use Roon around the house.
> 
> If you go "commando" and just let it hang loose, then RFI is very minor but still there.


Why? I am not a Roon user but I thought it only needs WiFi and you can safely leave WiFi on as it wouldn’t interfere with your sound. Only cellular makes problems.

So: Flightmode on/Cellular OFF, WiFi/Bluetooth ON


----------



## rwelles

Thanks for pointing this out to me. I always assumed the Airplane Mode prohibited any WiFi. After playing around with it, I discovered that you can turn WiFi on!!


----------



## bluestorm1992

rwelles said:


> Thanks for pointing this out to me. I always assumed the Airplane Mode prohibited any WiFi. After playing around with it, I discovered that you can turn WiFi on!!


You can also enable the WiFi calling function. That way you won’t even miss any calls.


----------



## Frainen

Someone was wondering about EMI issues with the W2.
I realize that I use it attached between 2 magnets  So I will answer "no" on EMI issue.
And maybe I should stop doing that!


----------



## Mashm

CharlyBrown said:


> Terrible cellular noise with my iPhone 11 Pro. But as soon as I put the phone in flightmode, the „stack“ is dead silent and perfectly enjoyable.



Hi, mine arrived today from hifigo. website say pre-order, but i ordered it last week and it arrived within 1 week to germany with direct shipping. no shipping confirmation mail. and no additional customer fees!

I listen now just a little bit more then an hour with my iphone 11 pro and ie800, but this devices is death silence even when the phone rings and is connected to wlan.


----------



## Giangi (Jul 16, 2021)

Why Luxury & Precision W2 show me always 32b instead of 16b or 24b? Android with UAPP but also in Qobuz and Tidal native apps


----------



## KutuzovGambit

Giangi said:


> Why Luxury & Precision W2 show me always 32b instead of 16b or 24b? Android with UAPP but also in Qobuz and Tidal native apps


Same, regardless of source (iPad, Mac). I think others have explained it's just a display glitch.


----------



## Chesty

KutuzovGambit said:


> Same, regardless of source (iPad, Mac). I think others have explained it's just a display glitch.


I believe DAC displays tend to show the bit capacity of the DAC as opposed to the actual bit depth received - not sure why though.  So I don’t think it’s a display glitch.  Can anyone elaborate?


----------



## bahamot

Giangi said:


> Why Luxury & Precision W2 show me always 32b instead of 16b or 24b? Android with UAPP but also in Qobuz and Tidal native apps


Maybe the driver on the phone or pc is 32bit.


----------



## rwelles

Giangi said:


> Why Luxury & Precision W2 show me always 32b instead of 16b or 24b? Android with UAPP but also in Qobuz and Tidal native apps



Basically, the W2 is adding a bunch of zeros to each bit. This allows for more complicated D>A. Has no audio effect.


----------



## bluestorm1992

I asked LP about this bit rate stuff and got his response. It is in Chinese and I tried to translate it a bit.

In displaying the 32bit transmission, we are not simply requantized the 16bit into 32bit; rather, we do the following transformation.  The first 16bit is valid data, the later 16bit is all filled 0. The DAC is then configured in 32-bit mode, and it will automatically judge the actual bit rate from the input data stream. There is no loss in info or any unnecessary conversion.

The advantage of this method is that there is no need to constantly align the bit rate between the APP, the usb decoder chip, and the DAC chip. And, the final actual output bit rate is determined by the front-end UAC protocol; W2 is just the passive receiving end.


----------



## bluestorm1992

rwelles said:


> Basically, the W2 is adding a bunch of zeros to each bit. This allows for more complicated D>A. Has no audio effect.


Thanks! I just posted LP’s response and they basically expanded on what you said here. I hope my translation in the post above makes sense as I do not major in EE.


----------



## felix3650

Bit padding 
It has its advantages, have a read here guys:
https://wiki.jriver.com/index.php/Audio_Bitdepth


----------



## musicday

bluestorm1992 said:


> I asked LP about this bit rate stuff and got his response. It is in Chinese and I tried to translate it a bit.
> 
> In displaying the 32bit transmission, we are not simply requantized the 16bit into 32bit; rather, we do the following transformation.  The first 16bit is valid data, the later 16bit is all filled 0. The DAC is then configured in 32-bit mode, and it will automatically judge the actual bit rate from the input data stream. There is no loss in info or any unnecessary conversion.
> 
> The advantage of this method is that there is no need to constantly align the bit rate between the APP, the usb decoder chip, and the DAC chip. And, the final actual output bit rate is determined by the front-end UAC protocol; W2 is just the passive receiving end.


As long as it sounds great is fine by me.
Do you know if there will be any updates on, features added in  the future?


----------



## bluestorm1992

musicday said:


> As long as it sounds great is fine by me.
> Do you know if there will be any updates on, features added in  the future?


I did not ask. Will check with them later.


----------



## pinkpiglet

I got this slight annoyance about the W2. So, I turned on the display auto off feature, but the problem is that whenever I want to change the volume when the screen is off, I have to press the volume button 3 times before it actually change, unlike the Paw S1 where one press of the volume button will change the volume right away. Is it possible for me to put out a feedback to them? I kinda hope they can fix this issue. It's not a big problem really, just a minor one.


----------



## FooFighter

pinkpiglet said:


> I got this slight annoyance about the W2. So, I turned on the display auto off feature, but the problem is that whenever I want to change the volume when the screen is off, I have to press the volume button 3 times before it actually change, unlike the Paw S1 where one press of the volume button will change the volume right away. Is it possible for me to put out a feedback to them? I kinda hope they can fix this issue. It's not a big problem really, just a minor one.


+1 raised this concern like 4 months ago too 
I think it was originally meant as some kind of prevention for accidentally pressing buttons in your pocket


----------



## 0RF30 (Jul 17, 2021)

@bluestorm1992 : Since we're at it (can't remember if it was you who offered to centralize and transmit users suggestions to L&P some pages back - feel free to stop us if not), I have few, in addition to the @pinkpiglet 's very important one (volume should increase/decrease at first click). In volume area, am I the only one to be annoyed by the inverted -/+ ? Can't remember an app or device with + left and - right for volume sliders. Why would they do this with Ws ?! It's very unnatural when you look at the display, but even worse when it's vertical hanging or in your pocket. Add the fact that the buttons are very close, it's very difficult to find by touch the - button in a hurry (don't know for you guys, but I'm more likely to feel a hurry for decreasing volume than the opposite). This point may not be addressed without a hardware revision, but still, doesn't hurt to tell, may avoid them to do the mistake in the future.

Ergonomy perspective : the exit delay in menu is too short (let's say you want to compare tune 1/2 or filters, you have to do the navigation each time you want to change).
Other point, tunes and filters should be at the begining of the navigation (maybe with the HP specific EQ) since they're what you'll change more often.

And very, very, very important : since the device is capable of applying and storing DSP and/or PEQ (or EQ at least), why didn't allow users to input their own with an app ?



FooFighter said:


> +1 raised this concern like 4 months ago too
> I think it was originally meant as some kind of prevention for accidentally pressing buttons in your pocket



Buttons are just hard enough to press to avoid that (plus they're on the side), unlike Hidizs S8 which buttons are a nightmare.


----------



## TheTalbotHound (Jul 17, 2021)

I just got W2, tried to update the firmware but it stopped halfway through, and my PC (including the firmware update tool, which recognised it before) does not recognise the W2, and neither does my android phone. Is there any way to fix this?


----------



## TheTalbotHound

Headcan said:


> @bluestorm1992
> 
> Followed the steps for firmware update, however omitted the check for firmware version.  Only now figured out how to do that. It shows Ver 1.0.20
> 
> ...


What did you do to flash it to w1 v1.0.2.1 ? Using the ISP tool firmware thing?


----------



## bluestorm1992

TheTalbotHound said:


> I just got W2, tried to update the firmware but it stopped halfway through, and my PC (including the firmware update tool, which recognised it before) does not recognise the W2, and neither does my android phone. Is there any way to fix this?


Have you installed the driver first? If so, try removing it and re-do the process.


----------



## bluestorm1992

pinkpiglet said:


> I got this slight annoyance about the W2. So, I turned on the display auto off feature, but the problem is that whenever I want to change the volume when the screen is off, I have to press the volume button 3 times before it actually change, unlike the Paw S1 where one press of the volume button will change the volume right away. Is it possible for me to put out a feedback to them? I kinda hope they can fix this issue. It's not a big problem really, just a minor one.





0RF30 said:


> @bluestorm1992 : Since we're at it (can't remember if it was you who offered to centralize and transmit users suggestions to L&P some pages back - feel free to stop us if not), I have few, in addition to the @pinkpiglet 's very important one (volume should increase/decrease at first click). In volume area, am I the only one to be annoyed by the inverted -/+ ? Can't remember an app or device with + left and - right for volume sliders. Why would they do this with Ws ?! It's very unnatural when you look at the display, but even worse when it's vertical hanging or in your pocket. Add the fact that the buttons are very close, it's very difficult to find by touch the - button in a hurry (don't know for you guys, but I'm more likely to feel a hurry for decreasing volume than the opposite. This point may not be addressed without a hardware revision, but still, doesn't hurt to tell, may avoid them to do the mistake in the future.
> 
> Ergonomy perspective : the exit delay in menu is too short (let's say you want to compare tune 1/2 or filters, you have to do the navigation each time you want to change.
> Other point, tunes and filters should be at the begining of the navigation (maybe with the HP specific EQ) since they're what you'll change more often.
> ...


I have passed these to LP and they will have their engineers look into these suggestions.  Thanks for your feedback!


----------



## 0RF30

bluestorm1992 said:


> I have passed these to LP and they will have their engineers look into these suggestions.  Thanks for your feedback!


----------



## 0RF30

TheTalbotHound said:


> I just got W2, tried to update the firmware but it stopped halfway through, and my PC (including the firmware update tool, which recognised it before) does not recognise the W2, and neither does my android phone. Is there any way to fix this?



Did you try the rescue driver thing ?


----------



## TheTalbotHound

0RF30 said:


> Did you try the rescue driver thing ?


Yes. Doesnt seem to work.


----------



## TheTalbotHound

bluestorm1992 said:


> Have you installed the driver first? If so, try removing it and re-do the process.


Installed it. Didnt work. Removed it and tried reinstalling it, and it wouldnt reinstall because it wouldnt detect the W2 when connected.


----------



## bluestorm1992

TheTalbotHound said:


> Installed it. Didnt work. Removed it and tried reinstalling it, and it wouldnt reinstall because it wouldnt detect the W2 when connected.


What if you just leave the LP supplied driver uninstalled and use Windows’s default driver. A couple other users did that.


----------



## TheTalbotHound

bluestorm1992 said:


> What if you just leave the LP supplied driver uninstalled and use Windows’s default driver. A couple other users did that.


Does not work either. Tried that while the driver was uninstalled.


----------



## bluestorm1992 (Jul 17, 2021)

TheTalbotHound said:


> Does not work either. Tried that while the driver was uninstalled.


Hmm, I think you may want to PM @Headcan for more details regarding how he fixes this. As I understand it, he got it fixed by loading the 1.0.2.1 file to the update tool first.


----------



## Headcan

Hi, @TheTalbotHound 

Can you try another PC on which you have not plugged the W2 into before?

When plugged into the PC you used to flash firmware, is it detected by the LP tool or does it show blank?


----------



## TheTalbotHound

Headcan said:


> Hi, @TheTalbotHound
> 
> Can you try another PC on which you have not plugged the W2 into before?
> 
> When plugged into the PC you used to flash firmware, is it detected by the LP tool or does it show blank?


Tried on another PC. Also doesnt work. LP firmware tool does not detect the W2. When i try to start it it says Device not detected.


----------



## Headcan (Jul 17, 2021)

When you plugged it into another PC (after installing the rescue driver on PC used to flash), did you see a command prompt window pop up?

EDIT: - In my case it popped up and disappeared real quick, but I believe it showed a generic device ID, not L&P.  I then tried installing the WHQL_20210510.exe driver on new PC, however it would not complete installation, went back to first PC and ran FW update tool (ISP_Tool.exe) again and loaded W1_V1.0.2.1 - It allowed me to flash and after that it was recognised as L&P device again.


----------



## Flashbolt

Oh man, I've been looking to replace my Cobalt and this seems like the perfect option


----------



## eloelo (Jul 17, 2021)

Had an issue on W2 where there is a loud hissing on the right channel after inserting a 4.4mm cable and then starting to play music. After multiple replugging W2 into the desktop or the phone, or multiple replugging the cable from 4.4mm or 3.5mm, the hiss still continues as if it is saved into W2. Hissing still continues to occur on both 4.4mm and 3.5mm out. The only way to correct it is to unplug W2 from desktop/phone, switch the cable from 4.4mm to 3.5mm out, replug the W2, and the hissing is gone on both 4.4mm and 3.5mm. Occurred twice already, believe it is a bug on W2.


----------



## bluestorm1992

eloelo said:


> Had an issue on W2 where there is a loud hissing on the right channel after inserting a 4.4mm cable and then starting to play music. After multiple replugging W2 into the desktop or the phone, or multiple replugging the cable from 4.4mm or 3.5mm, the hiss still continues as if it is saved into W2. Hissing still continues to occur on both 4.4mm and 3.5mm out. The only way to correct it is to unplug W2 from desktop/phone, switch the cable from 4.4mm to 3.5mm out, replug the W2, and the hissing is gone on both 4.4mm and 3.5mm. Occurred twice already, believe it is a bug on W2.


Maybe try reinstalling the FW update? Or to reboot it using the rescue driver.


----------



## eloelo

bluestorm1992 said:


> Maybe try reinstalling the FW update? Or to reboot it using the rescue driver.


I will just wait for the next FW update. For now, my method is faster XD. Would rather L&P fix this though


----------



## Ufanco

Been trying find good quality c to c cable. I used the ddhfi cable it sounded great but has started cutting off and on. I only used it the iPad and wore out in a month from just connecting/disconnecting it to charge iPad. Currently trying out the woo audio cable but seemed to sound slighly worse then the ddhfi cable. Going have to compare more to be sure So take that comment with grain of salt. Anyways figure I’ll ask see if anyone else can recommend something of a higher quality.


----------



## rwelles

Ufanco said:


> Been trying find good quality c to c cable. I used the ddhfi cable it sounded great but has started cutting off and on. I only used it the iPad and wore out in a month from just connecting/disconnecting it to charge iPad. Currently trying out the woo audio cable but seemed to sound slighly worse then the ddhfi cable. Going have to compare more to be sure So take that comment with grain of salt. Anyways figure I’ll ask see if anyone else can recommend something of a higher quality.


I've been using the Penon lightning to USB-C cable and really like it. They also make a C to C version.


----------



## bluestorm1992

Also recommend the penon cable. Very soft and high quality.


----------



## 0RF30 (Jul 18, 2021)

Ufanco said:


> Been trying find good quality c to c cable. I used the ddhfi cable it sounded great but has started cutting off and on. I only used it the iPad and wore out in a month from just connecting/disconnecting it to charge iPad. Currently trying out the woo audio cable but seemed to sound slighly worse then the ddhfi cable. Going have to compare more to be sure So take that comment with grain of salt. Anyways figure I’ll ask see if anyone else can recommend something of a higher quality.


Again (post 3484) :
https://fr.aliexpress.com/item/1005002640070063.html?spm=a2g0s.9042311.0.0.43206c378Y6R48

Only one tried which seems to survive to the weighty LP hanging (so far). Never tried the Penon though (four times more expensive).


----------



## KutuzovGambit (Jul 18, 2021)

bluestorm1992 said:


> I have passed these to LP and they will have their engineers look into these suggestions.  Thanks for your feedback!


Yes, an app to control PEQ and crossfeed would bring this to absolutely next level DAP replacement!


----------



## Kiats

eloelo said:


> I will just wait for the next FW update. For now, my method is faster XD. Would rather L&P fix this though


Interesting issue. Don’t recall reading this being reported by anyone else. In which case, it is not so much a bug because that would then plague more users. Either a FW reflash may help. Or it may an issue with the unit itself.


----------



## Kiats

0RF30 said:


> Again (post 3484) :
> https://fr.aliexpress.com/item/1005002640070063.html?spm=a2g0s.9042311.0.0.43206c378Y6R48
> 
> Only one tried which seems to survive to the weighty LP¨hanging (so far). Never tried the Penon though (four times more expensive).


Think that’s why LP came up with the idea of a case with magnetic features so that the W2 does not need to dangle precariously...


----------



## sanakimpro

It's here! So excited~~ Full comparisons to come soon.

Initial impressions (spoiler alert )
1. No EMI/RFI on both devices for me even during evening walks. Yay!
2. W2 is definitely capable of being louder (duh!), but not that much
3. I like both! Sound tuning (Lotoo + AKM vs L&P + Cirrus Logic) is different enough to be distinct. Can confirm earlier reviews that S1 is warmer and W2 is cleaner.

Very happy boy today this weekend. This is IEM endgame, guys. Seriously! Now going off to find an amp for my old, old Beyerdynamic T1 OG


----------



## boromcom

sanakimpro said:


> It's here! So excited~~ Full comparisons to come soon.
> 
> Initial impressions (spoiler alert )
> 1. No EMI/RFI on both devices for me even during evening walks. Yay!
> ...


I hope I can get my W2 soon. Do I need to update firmware? I saw you guys discussing about FW.


----------



## sanakimpro

eloelo said:


> Had an issue on W2 where there is a loud hissing on the right channel after inserting a 4.4mm cable and then starting to play music. After multiple replugging W2 into the desktop or the phone, or multiple replugging the cable from 4.4mm or 3.5mm, the hiss still continues as if it is saved into W2. Hissing still continues to occur on both 4.4mm and 3.5mm out. The only way to correct it is to unplug W2 from desktop/phone, switch the cable from 4.4mm to 3.5mm out, replug the W2, and the hissing is gone on both 4.4mm and 3.5mm. Occurred twice already, believe it is a bug on W2.


+1 experienced as well. Just disconnect and reconnect and it resets the W2. Hope for quick fix.


----------



## sanakimpro

boromcom said:


> I hope I can get my W2 soon. Do I need to update firmware? I saw you guys discussing about FW.


Sorry for multi response. Mine came with 1.0.2.6 preloaded, so no need to update FW.


----------



## 0RF30

boromcom said:


> I hope I can get my W2 soon. Do I need to update firmware? I saw you guys discussing about FW.


If you're a Windows 10 user, you may. I don't know if the new driver alone solved the issues on Windows 10 or if you need the driver/firmware combo. Otherwise I don't think you really need to, unless you own Xelento, IE800, SE846 and plan to use provided specific EQ.


----------



## boromcom

0RF30 said:


> If you're a Windows 10 user, you may. I don't know if the new driver alone solved the issues on Windows 10 or if you need the driver/firmware combo. Otherwise I don't think you really need to, unless you own Xelento, IE800, SE846 and plan to use provided specific EQ.


I plan to use with my iPhone 11 pro max. And iPad pro ^^


----------



## Kiats

boromcom said:


> I plan to use with my iPhone 11 pro max. And iPad pro ^^


Look forward to hearing your views on it when it arrives.


----------



## Kiats (Jul 18, 2021)

Having a quick spin on the W2 with the SK/Socrates combination.


----------



## quodjo105

Kiats said:


> Having a quick spin on the W2 with the SK/Socrates combination.


Nice one , if I may ask where did you get your usb cable from ?


----------



## quodjo105

Can someone please help me with the link to purchase the leather case?. The corner of the glass display is cracked a bit on mine , I need to put this in a case ASAP before it’s too late .. I’ve never dropped it , so I’m not sure how it happened.


----------



## sanakimpro

quodjo105 said:


> Can someone please help me with the link to purchase the leather case?. The corner of the glass display is cracked a bit on mine , I need to put this in a case ASAP before it’s too late .. I’ve never dropped it , so I’m not sure how it happened.


Here you go my friend.

https://shop.musicteck.com/products/luxury-precision-w2-case


----------



## quodjo105

sanakimpro said:


> Here you go my friend.
> 
> https://shop.musicteck.com/products/luxury-precision-w2-case


Thanks , but it’s $50 shipping fee for me unfortunately..☹️


----------



## bluestorm1992

quodjo105 said:


> Thanks , but it’s $50 shipping fee for me unfortunately..☹️


Someone in the UK is selling the leather case + W2. I bet he can sell the case separately.

https://www.head-fi.org/classifieds/luxury-precision-w2-official-leather-case-bundle.7774/


----------



## KutuzovGambit

.


----------



## quodjo105

bluestorm1992 said:


> Someone in the UK is selling the leather case + W2. I bet he can sell the case separately.
> 
> https://www.head-fi.org/classifieds/luxury-precision-w2-official-leather-case-bundle.7774/


thanks for the heads up. I've messaged him.


----------



## musicday

quodjo105 said:


> Thanks , but it’s $50 shipping fee for me unfortunately..☹️


Or I can sell you a silicone case meanwhile, very cheap. It does offer great protection.


----------



## quodjo105

musicday said:


> Or I can sell you a silicone case meanwhile, very cheap. It does offer great protection.


how much?


----------



## musicday (Jul 18, 2021)

quodjo105 said:


> how much?


£10 free first class shipping.


----------



## sanakimpro

Hi friends,
How do I use the SPDIF on W2? I am only familiar with optical TOSLINK ones like on Chord Mojo. Can I somehow connect W2 output to Mojo? Thanks!


----------



## bluestorm1992 (Jul 18, 2021)

sanakimpro said:


> Hi friends,
> How do I use the SPDIF on W2? I am only familiar with optical TOSLINK ones like on Chord Mojo. Can I somehow connect W2 output to Mojo? Thanks!


Yes, and you will need a 3.5mm to SPDIF cable, which you find in Amazon or Aliexpress. Then you just need to turn on the SPDIF mode on W2.

Does Mojo have SPDIF input or just the Toslink? Also, I understand that Chord uses a different SPDIF input format which is quite annoying.

Edit: I think it is something like this.

https://penonaudio.com/3.5mm-coaxial-cable-for-chord-mojo-dap.html


----------



## ClieOS

bluestorm1992 said:


> Does Mojo have SPDIF input or just the Toslink?


Mojo has both.


----------



## boromcom

Just got mine. Version 1.0.2.0. Omg how to update version. Many Chinese in Musicteck folder.


----------



## bluestorm1992

boromcom said:


> Just got mine. Version 1.0.2.0. Omg how to update version. Many Chinese in Musicteck folder.


Check out the fist post of this thread.


----------



## boromcom

bluestorm1992 said:


> Check out the fist post of this thread.


Thanks!


----------



## Niyologist

Is there any company information about Luxury and Precision? I'm curious about their origin.


----------



## bluestorm1992

Niyologist said:


> Is there any company information about Luxury and Precision? I'm curious about their origin.


I will see if I can find some detailed articles. One quick note, LP's lead engineer Mr. Wan used to work for AMD China (as their GPU product manager iirc). He then moved on to Colorfly to lead their audio/hifi department and developed the DAP Colorfly C4, which some of you may know as a classical dap. He co-founded LP in 2014 and has been leading their DAP development ever since.


----------



## boromcom

boromcom said:


> Thanks!


Just upgrade fw. Thx. At first a bit worry as it ask for uninstall existing firmware.


----------



## Mashm

quodjo105 said:


> Thanks , but it’s $50 shipping fee for me unfortunately..☹️



i also like to order the leather case, but 50$ shipping to europe is too much. pity


----------



## Niyologist

bluestorm1992 said:


> I will see if I can find some detailed articles. One quick note, LP's lead engineer Mr. Wan used to work for AMD China (as their GPU product manager iirc). He then moved on to Colorfly to lead their audio/hifi department and developed the DAP Colorfly C4, which some of you may know as a classical dap. He co-founded LP in 2014 and has been leading their DAP development ever since.



Thanks for the valuable information. Also, what are the full specs of the W2?


----------



## bluestorm1992

Niyologist said:


> Thanks for the valuable information. Also, what are the full specs of the W2?


Here you go. I only find the one in Chinese, but I guess you can more or less identify those parameters.


----------



## 0RF30 (Jul 19, 2021)

Niyologist said:


> Thanks for the valuable information. Also, what are the full specs of the W2?


https://reference-audio-analyzer.pro/en/report/amp/luxury-precision-w2-balance.php#gsc.tab=0

https://www.audiosciencereview.com/...y-precision-w1-w2-portable-usb-dac-amp.18148/

I'd be interested by knowing which opamp they went for, I suspect it's on the chain diagram (http://www.luxuryprecision.net/shangpin/bofangqi/2021-03-19/40.html), but it's Chinese (and on a picture, so no translator). If anyone could help... (or know if there is an English vesion of the commercial sheet).


----------



## KKNAYANA

I've been using W2 for about a week now. I'm really impressed with its outstanding sound quality. 
However, I have trouble connecting with a 2021 M1 iPad Pro.  It doesn't work when connected directly via C to C usb cable.
When directly connected, the screen lits up, but there's no sound from W2. Instead, the sound comes out from internal speakers of iPad.
If I connect the W2 by using a usb hub, W2 works without any issues. I suspect that the newly added thunderbolt may be the cause of this issue.
I have seen some other people having the same problem in a Korean headphone forum.
Are there any others having this problem? And I hope there's a solution for this matter.


----------



## AlexCBSN

KKNAYANA said:


> I've been using W2 for about a week now. I'm really impressed with its outstanding sound quality.
> However, I have trouble connecting with a 2021 M1 iPad Pro.  It doesn't work when connected directly via C to C usb cable.
> When directly connected, the screen lits up, but there's no sound from W2. Instead, the sound comes out from internal speakers of iPad.
> If I connect the W2 by using a usb hub, W2 works without any issues. I suspect that the newly added thunderbolt may be the cause of this issue.
> ...


try with a different usb c cable, in my experience, theres a couple of cables that doesnt cooperate directly with the port on any device, i use ddhifi c to c with all my dongles and it works wonders.


----------



## bluestorm1992

KKNAYANA said:


> I've been using W2 for about a week now. I'm really impressed with its outstanding sound quality.
> However, I have trouble connecting with a 2021 M1 iPad Pro.  It doesn't work when connected directly via C to C usb cable.
> When directly connected, the screen lits up, but there's no sound from W2. Instead, the sound comes out from internal speakers of iPad.
> If I connect the W2 by using a usb hub, W2 works without any issues. I suspect that the newly added thunderbolt may be the cause of this issue.
> ...


Same as what @AlexCBSN suggested, some OTG USB C cables like the DD HiFi one will work perfectly. My stock USB C cable has worked just fine since the beginning but maybe you could use a different cable too.


----------



## KKNAYANA

AlexCBSN said:


> try with a different usb c cable, in my experience, theres a couple of cables that doesnt cooperate directly with the port on any device, i use ddhifi c to c with all my dongles and it works wonders.


Thank you for your advice. I've just ordered a ddhifi c to c cable. I hope this one works.


----------



## KKNAYANA

bluestorm1992 said:


> Same as what @AlexCBSN suggested, some OTG USB C cables like the DD HiFi one will work perfectly. My stock USB C cable has worked just fine since the beginning but maybe you could use a different cable too.


Thank you for your advice. I'll post if DD HiFi cable works properly.


----------



## bluestorm1992

KKNAYANA said:


> Thank you for your advice. I'll post if DD HiFi cable works properly.


That’s a great and durable cable. After you receive it, one thing to notice is that is has *direction *as indicated by the arrows on the two ends of the cable. The direction is consistent with the data streaming flow.


----------



## Flashbolt

KKNAYANA said:


> Thank you for your advice. I'll post if DD HiFi cable works properly.


Thanks, I'll be waiting to hear about this too.


----------



## Niyologist

bluestorm1992 said:


> Here you go. I only find the one in Chinese, but I guess you can more or less identify those parameters.





0RF30 said:


> https://reference-audio-analyzer.pro/en/report/amp/luxury-precision-w2-balance.php#gsc.tab=0
> 
> https://www.audiosciencereview.com/...y-precision-w1-w2-portable-usb-dac-amp.18148/
> 
> I'd be interested by knowing which opamp they went for, I suspect it's on the chain diagram (http://www.luxuryprecision.net/shangpin/bofangqi/2021-03-19/40.html), but it's Chinese (and on a picture, so no translator). If anyone could help... (or know if there is an English vesion of the commercial sheet).



Thank you both for the specs.


----------



## brif

KKNAYANA said:


> I've been using W2 for about a week now. I'm really impressed with its outstanding sound quality.
> However, I have trouble connecting with a 2021 M1 iPad Pro.  It doesn't work when connected directly via C to C usb cable.
> When directly connected, the screen lits up, but there's no sound from W2. Instead, the sound comes out from internal speakers of iPad.
> If I connect the W2 by using a usb hub, W2 works without any issues. I suspect that the newly added thunderbolt may be the cause of this issue.
> ...


I just got my W2 over the weekend.  I listened all weekend on my M1 iPad Pro (14.6) using the stock/included with W2 usb-c to usb-c without issue.  It does seem very flimsy though and I will likely order something else.  You should be able to switch between the W2 and iPad speaker by clicking the airplay button.


----------



## KKNAYANA

brif said:


> I just got my W2 over the weekend.  I listened all weekend on my M1 iPad Pro (14.6) using the stock/included with W2 usb-c to usb-c without issue.  It does seem very flimsy though and I will likely order something else.  You should be able to switch between the W2 and iPad speaker by clicking the airplay button.


Thank you for your advice. I found out that when using the stock cable, W2 works properly as an audio output device in some instances. After about 10 connection attempts, W2 is randomly recognized as an audio output and works properly via stock c to c cable. Maybe, the culprit of this connection problem is a faulty stock cable. I’m eagerly waiting for DD Hifi cable to arrive.


----------



## 0RF30

KKNAYANA said:


> Thank you for your advice. I found out that when using the stock cable, W2 works properly as an audio output device in some instances. After about 10 connection attempts, W2 is randomly recognized as an audio output and works properly via stock c to c cable. Maybe, the culprit of this connection problem is a faulty stock cable. I’m eagerly waiting for DD Hifi cable to arrive.



Did you got the black or the white cable ?


----------



## KKNAYANA

0RF30 said:


> Did you got the black or the white cable ?




I’ve ordered a DD hifi new TC05 usb c to c cable. I’ll get my hands on this tomorrow.


----------



## 0RF30

KKNAYANA said:


> I’ve ordered a DD hifi new TC05 usb c to c cable. I’ll get my hands on this tomorrow.



I was asking about the stock L&P cable.


----------



## emilsoft

It's killing me this doesn't have adjustable parametric eq. obv it has the ability, even if it's a simple method or just having 2-3 bands will be enough.. the only dongle to offer fully para eq is the quidelix 5k, it would be good to get some more competition...


----------



## Mashm

The leather case is also available at aliexpress. they charge only 3,31 Euros für shipping:

https://de.aliexpress.com/item/1005002858528333.html?spm=a2g0s.9042311.0.0.cfaa4c4d1P1xPO


----------



## KKNAYANA

0RF30 said:


> I was asking about the stock L&P cable.


Oh. I've got a black one.


----------



## bahamot

Sounds good with OPPO PM1 too! Only need single ended with 50ish volume.


----------



## Kiats

KKNAYANA said:


> Oh. I've got a black one.


Nice! Mine is white but that‘s fine. I also use the DDHifi ones. And the Penaudio ones that @bluestorm1992 introduced.


----------



## 0RF30 (Jul 20, 2021)

KKNAYANA said:


> Oh. I've got a black one.



A lot of issues have been reported with the black cable, that's why I asked. I got black with W1, white with W2 (cables dispatch is not device related), my black cable black is unusable, lots of cuts. Piece of advice for DDhifi calble with W1/W2, don't let it hang, you'll quickly kill it.


----------



## Auricon (Jul 20, 2021)

I have the white C-to-C cable that was included with my W2 and haven’t experienced any issues - though it’s a short depending on your use and needs.

I’ve also tested other C-to-C cables: Fiio LT-CT1, ddHifi TC05 angled and new upgraded TC05 with no issues - they’ve all provided solid connections.

I’ve also had great success using 0.8m CalDigit Thunberbolt 3 and Thunderbolt 4/USB-4 cable with the new M1 iPad Pro 12” and M1 MBP 13” when I require longer connections. Note that the majority of USB-C cables are charging cables and data transfer, TB3/4 cables provide more functionality - data, display and networking.


----------



## bnupy

musicday said:


> And there you have it, look no further:
> https://www.ebay.com/itm/124757589042


Thanks ! Ive ordered, got one on the way !


----------



## bnupy

0RF30 said:


> https://fr.aliexpress.com/item/1005002640070063.html?spm=a2g0s.9042311.0.0.43206c378Y6R48
> 
> Only one tried which seems to survive to the weighty LP¨hanging (so far).
> 
> ...


Im a bit iffy on aliexpress, i did see it on amazon, But I thought of going ahead with the ddhifi since im familiar with their stuff.
I'll try yours out once this one gives in.


----------



## soundblast75

So i got an IPhone, W2 sounds superb with Tidal, punchier and cleaner than samsung,but in Apple music you cannot change vol with side button and vol is too quiet while in Tidal it all works, had to switch on Music app for the sake of activating High res/dolby blah blah
Has anyone got some input on how to get Apple music louder and vol buttons working with W2?


----------



## boromcom

soundblast75 said:


> So i got an IPhone, W2 sounds superb with Tidal, punchier and cleaner than samsung,but in Apple music you cannot change vol with side button and vol is too quiet while in Tidal it all works, had to switch on Music app for the sake of activating High res/dolby blah blah
> Has anyone got some input on how to get Apple music louder and vol buttons working with W2?


For me I can’t change volume via iPhone (maybe I don’t know how to) but can change volume when playing apple music by side buttons on W2


----------



## soundblast75

boromcom said:


> For me I can’t change volume via iPhone (maybe I don’t know how to) but can change volume when playing apple music by side buttons on W2


Yeah,but in Tidal you can do both,therefore perfect control,trying to see if possible with music app too,usual Apple crap i guess


----------



## bluestorm1992

soundblast75 said:


> Yeah,but in Tidal you can do both,therefore perfect control,trying to see if possible with music app too,usual Apple crap i guess


Have you tried the “ HID Key” setting on W2?


----------



## KKNAYANA (Jul 21, 2021)

I've just received my DDHIfi c to c cable. Unfortunately, it is no different from the stock cable. Successful connection is achieved once in about 10 attempts


----------



## 0RF30

soundblast75 said:


> So i got an IPhone, W2 sounds superb with Tidal, punchier and cleaner than samsung,but in Apple music you cannot change vol with side button and vol is too quiet while in Tidal it all works, had to switch on Music app for the sake of activating High res/dolby blah blah
> Has anyone got some input on how to get Apple music louder and vol buttons working with W2?





boromcom said:


> For me I can’t change volume via iPhone (maybe I don’t know how to) but can change volume when playing apple music by side buttons on W2



HID KEY : ON


----------



## bluestorm1992

KKNAYANA said:


> I've just received my DDHIfi c to c cable. Unfortunately, it is no different from the stock cable. Successful connection is achieved once in about 10 attempts


Maybe trying updating W2 or rebooting it? If it still doesn’t work, I guess it is an defective unit and you will need to return/exchange it.

Does the same issue happen with your iPhone or PC? If not, then this is really a weird problem…


----------



## KKNAYANA

bluestorm1992 said:


> Maybe trying updating W2 or rebooting it? If it still doesn’t work, I guess it is an defective unit and you will need to return/exchange it.
> 
> Does the same issue happen with your iPhone or PC? If not, then this is really a weird problem…


It was updated to the latest firmware right out of the box. The connection issue only occurs with 2021 M1 iPad Pro. 

All other devices I’ve tested (including an android phone, iPad mini 5, 2019 iPad Pro) and PC worked flawlessly. 

I’ve seen several others in a Korean headphone community having the same connection issue with 2021 M1 iPad Pro. 

They also recently bought W2s with the latest firmware. Anyway, I’ll try rebooting W2. Thank you.


----------



## Chesty

KKNAYANA said:


> It was updated to the latest firmware right out of the box. The connection issue only occurs with 2021 M1 iPad Pro.
> 
> All other devices I’ve tested (including an android phone, iPad mini 5, 2019 iPad Pro) and PC worked flawlessly.
> 
> ...


Just to let you know that I run my new W2 off my new 2021 M1 iPad Pro without any issues at all.  Actually, I have had no issues when connecting it to any of my Apple products.  It does sound like you may have a faulty W2.


----------



## 0RF30

@KKNAYANA : I'm no Apple products user, but I second @bluestorm1992 , if it was unit related, should occur on other devices. I'll check at OS level, considering @Chesty has no problem, maybe an OS update or setting, something like that.

@Chesty : Which firmware version on your W2 ?


----------



## bluestorm1992

KKNAYANA said:


> It was updated to the latest firmware right out of the box. The connection issue only occurs with 2021 M1 iPad Pro.
> 
> All other devices I’ve tested (including an android phone, iPad mini 5, 2019 iPad Pro) and PC worked flawlessly.
> 
> ...


Issue reported to LP and they are looking into this. Thanks for your feedback!


----------



## Chesty

0RF30 said:


> @KKNAYANA : I'm no Apple products user, but I second @bluestorm1992 , if it was unit related, should occur on other devices. I'll check at OS level, considering @Chesty has no problem, maybe an OS update or setting, something like that.
> 
> @Chesty : Which firmware version on your W2 ?


I run off Apple so I understand that I can neither check which firmware is running on my W2 nor can I update it - ignorance is bliss!


----------



## bnupy

I am curious, if its possible to get an answer for this, but is a dongle dac like the W2 taking over for the smartphone or dap. Or is a level of transformation of the data occurs before the dongle dac recieves it? I ask this because I was streaming qobuz from my iphone. And then later i was streaming bitperfect from UAPP on an old android phone . I felt like the sounds differed between the two on the same songs.


----------



## 0RF30 (Jul 21, 2021)

Chesty said:


> I run off Apple so I understand that I can neither check which firmware is running on my W2 nor can I update it - ignorance is bliss!


No matter which OS you run, you can check firmware version holding menu button of W2 when you plug it. Appears on the display. The point is to check if you run the same firmware than @KKNAYANA .

You can do a firmware update running a windows virtual machine from your Mac (through virtualbox for example).



bnupy said:


> I am curious, if its possible to get an answer for this, but is a dongle dac like the W2 taking over for the smartphone or dap. Or is a level of transformation of the data occurs before the dongle dac recieves it? I ask this because I was streaming qobuz from my iphone. And then later i was streaming bitperfect from UAPP on an old android phone . I felt like the sounds differed between the two on the same songs.



Long time I didn't use Qobuz, and it was from windows app, but I think remember that Qobuz app permited exclusive mode outputs, maybe the same on phone app (so no OS resampling).
That being said, there are sound differences between players (just compare Neutron and UAPP, or Foobar and Roon). Tidal users reported significant sound differences between listening from Tidal app and from UAPP registred Tidal.


----------



## brif (Jul 21, 2021)

Another M1 iPad Pro user checking in with a data point. W2 works perfectly for me on the iPad. But my W2 is on old fw (1.0.2.0)

@KKNAYANA you could try downgrading to 1.0.2.0


----------



## 0RF30 (Jul 21, 2021)

brif said:


> Another M1 iPad Pro user checking in with a data point. W2 works perfectly for me on the iPad. But my W2 is on old fw (1.0.2.0)



That's exacltly why I asked, thanks for the reply, cause @KKNAYANA reported he runs the last firmware and have issues, you run older one, no issue. Since @Chesty seems not having updated his (no issue), maybe he is too (but could be last firmware out of the box too).

@KKNAYANA : Maybe switch back to 1.0.2.0 (maybe try both AS ans S versions - I think remembering there were two versions at the time) and see if the problem still persists.


----------



## soundblast75

bluestorm1992 said:


> Have you tried the “ HID Key” setting on W2?


Thanks, it jumps like 3,4 vol steps in one press, i switched back and now Tidal is same😅😂😄🤣


----------



## brif

soundblast75 said:


> Thanks, it jumps like 3,4 vol steps in one press, i switched back and now Tidal is same😅😂😄🤣


The buttons jump multiple steps, but the slider on the phone gives you single step control.


----------



## Chesty

0RF30 said:


> That's exacltly why I asked, thanks for the reply, cause @KKNAYANA reported he runs the last firmware and have issues, you run older one, no issue. Since @Chesty seems not having updated his (no issue), maybe he is too (but could be last firmware out of the box too).
> 
> @KKNAYANA : Maybe switch back to 1.0.2.0 (maybe try both AS ans S versions - I think remembering there were two versions at the time) and see if the problem still persists.


Thank you for advising how to check the firmware.  I am running 1.0.2.0 also.  Since my W2 is running well, I will not update the firmware.  I am also wary of running a windows virtual machine on my iMac given my limited IT skills.


----------



## Chesty

Whilst I am on the subject of W2, can anyone recommend a USB C to C cable for connecting my iPad Pro to the W2?  Since I mount my iPad on a Magic Keyboard, I am looking for a cable about 200mm long.  A lot of cable discission on this thread is about shorter cables for mobile phone use.  I bought a small selection of 200mm+ long cables from Amazon, but all are way too stiff.  I am looking for a cable as flexible as a typical braided IEM cable.  Any suggestions?


----------



## Auricon (Jul 22, 2021)

Chesty said:


> Whilst I am on the subject of W2, can anyone recommend a USB C to C cable for connecting my iPad Pro to the W2?  Since I mount my iPad on a Magic Keyboard, I am looking for a cable about 200mm long.  A lot of cable discission on this thread is about shorter cables for mobile phone use.  I bought a small selection of 200mm+ long cables from Amazon, but all are way too stiff.  I am looking for a cable as flexible as a typical braided IEM cable.  Any suggestions?





Auricon said:


> I have the white C-to-C cable that was included with my W2 and haven’t experienced any issues - though it’s a short depending on your use and needs.
> 
> I’ve also tested other C-to-C cables: Fiio LT-CT1, ddHifi TC05 angled and new upgraded TC05 with no issues - they’ve all provided solid connections.
> 
> I’ve also had great success using 0.8m CalDigit Thunberbolt 3 and Thunderbolt 4/USB-4 cable with the new M1 iPad Pro 12” and M1 MBP 13” when I require longer connections. Note that the majority of USB-C cables are charging cables and data transfer, TB3/4 cables provide more functionality - data, display and networking.


I posted this earlier - you can use a passive Thunderbolt 3 or Thunderbolt 4/USB 4 0.8m cable by CalDigit - majority of the the C-to-C cables on Amazon are charging/low speed data. Note the 2m cable doesn’t work because it’s an “active” TB cable. That’s a photo of my 12” M1 IPP with Caldigit TB3 cable with W2 attached.

Anker just recently released a TB4 2.3ft cable - personally haven’t tested this one but should work identically


----------



## Chesty

Auricon said:


> I posted this earlier - you can use a passive Thunderbolt 3 or Thunderbolt 4/USB 4 0.8m cable by CalDigit - majority of the the C-to-C cables on Amazon are charging/low speed data. Note the 2m cable doesn’t work because it’s an “active” TB cable. That’s a photo of my 12” M1 IPP with Caldigit TB3 cable with W2 attached.
> 
> Anker just recently released a TB4 2.3ft cable - personally haven’t tested this one but should work identically


Thanks.  I am really looking for a longer Fiio/ddHifi type cable.  The CalDigit cable looks too thick to me - more like the ones I bought previously on Amazon.


----------



## cadgers

Just wanted to clarify a few things due to the amount of misinformation from the beginning of this thread. 

EMI or RFI is non existent on my iPhone 12 Mini. Even when moving the W2 over the back of my phone trying to force it to. This includes playing music and running the Uber app at the same time. This was impossible on the S1. Other iPhone models may vary.
Windows 7 support is real. You may need to install the drivers from the first post and reboot your machine. I tested this on a VM but it should make no difference. As an aside, Windows 7 has been end of life since January 2020 - Please update your OS 
Forced UAC1 mode. The device may support UAC1 but it can't be forced like the S1. *No* console support at this time. Tested on PS5 and Switch.
Now we just need to get a forced UAC1 mode so I can sell my S1 and DAP. This thing is pretty awesome.


----------



## Kiats

Chesty said:


> Whilst I am on the subject of W2, can anyone recommend a USB C to C cable for connecting my iPad Pro to the W2?  Since I mount my iPad on a Magic Keyboard, I am looking for a cable about 200mm long.  A lot of cable discission on this thread is about shorter cables for mobile phone use.  I bought a small selection of 200mm+ long cables from Amazon, but all are way too stiff.  I am looking for a cable as flexible as a typical braided IEM cable.  Any suggestions?


8.0微Tr9SX9PKfHd， https://m.tb.cn/h.4ztGwWh?sm=db4043  Lightning转USB-B转Dock转Type-c手机播放器连接解码器耳放OTG线





They have different lengths: 0.25M, 0.5M and 1M


----------



## Chesty

Kiats said:


> 8.0微Tr9SX9PKfHd， https://m.tb.cn/h.4ztGwWh?sm=db4043  Lightning转USB-B转Dock转Type-c手机播放器连接解码器耳放OTG线
> 
> 
> 
> They have different lengths: 0.25M, 0.5M and 1M


Oh thank you - they look awesome!


----------



## musicday

Maybe they will add UAC1 mode so the dongle can be used with game consoles etc if we all ask.


----------



## cadgers

musicday said:


> Maybe they will add UAC1 mode so the dongle can be used with game consoles etc if we all ask.



@bluestorm1992


----------



## bluestorm1992

cadgers said:


> @bluestorm1992


I asked them about this just now; they said it might be challenging due to the usb chip they use, sorry.


----------



## KKNAYANA

KKNAYANA said:


> It was updated to the latest firmware right out of the box. The connection issue only occurs with 2021 M1 iPad Pro.
> 
> All other devices I’ve tested (including an android phone, iPad mini 5, 2019 iPad Pro) and PC worked flawlessly.
> 
> ...


I first updated my iPad to iPad OS 14.7, which Apple stated that audio skipping bug when using 3.5mm usb-c adapter was fixed. But it didn't solve this W2 connection problem. 

Then, I tried to flash my W2 with older v1.0.2.0 and v1.0.2.1 FW. But my W2 was bricked and became nonfunctional. It just displayed "001" on the OLED screen. But fortunately, after flashing with the latest v1.0.2.6 FW, W2 was revived and functioned properly. Still, iPad pro connection issue persists. 


Lastly, I want to share a footage showing W2 connection problem, recorded by another Korean W2 user.



We hope there's a solution for this matter.


----------



## 0RF30 (Jul 23, 2021)

KKNAYANA said:


> I first updated my iPad to iPad OS 14.7, which Apple stated that audio skipping bug when using 3.5mm usb-c adapter was fixed. But it didn't solve this W2 connection problem.
> 
> Then, I tried to flash my W2 with older v1.0.2.0 and v1.0.2.1 FW. But my W2 was bricked and became nonfunctional. It just displayed "001" on the OLED screen. But fortunately, after flashing with the latest v1.0.2.6 FW, W2 was revived and functioned properly. Still, iPad pro connection issue persists.
> 
> ...



Where did you got your FW files and ISP tool ? From @bluestorm1992 's page1 post ?

@Chesty @brif : Which version of iPad OS are you running ?


----------



## KKNAYANA

0RF30 said:


> Where did you got your FW files and ISP tool ? From @bluestorm1992 's page1 post ?
> 
> @Chesty @brif : Which version of iPad OS are you running ?


Yes. I got FW files and tool from bluestorm1992's page 1 post. I was originally running iPad OS 14.6, and updated to 14.7 yesterday. Another user updated to iPad OS 15 beta, but he reported that it didn't solve this connection issue.


----------



## TheTalbotHound

Anyone know how to get in contact with Luxury and Precision to fix or replace my W2? I've tried emailing them but they are not replying.


----------



## musicday

TheTalbotHound said:


> Anyone know how to get in contact with Luxury and Precision to fix or replace my W2? I've tried emailing them but they are not replying.


What's wrong with it and what email did you use?


----------



## brif

0RF30 said:


> Where did you got your FW files and ISP tool ? From @bluestorm1992 's page1 post ?
> 
> @Chesty @brif : Which version of iPad OS are you running ?


14.6 until last night, when I installed 14.7, and all is still well with the W2.


----------



## eloelo (Jul 23, 2021)

Got the loud hissing sound on the right channel with W2 again. The W2 was very hot when I touched it, and my previous method of replugging it didn't work anymore. I unplugged it and let it cool down and the hissing was gone.

I'm not so desperate to try and RMA it yet, but I hope it is not going on the decline.


----------



## bluestorm1992

For the issues, I would say try contacting your authorized retailer first. I use WeChat to contact them but I think someone else has had the successful experience of emailing them too.


----------



## bnupy

eloelo said:


> Got the loud hissing sound on the right channel with W2 again. The W2 was very hot when I touched it, and my previous method of replugging it didn't work anymore. I unplugged it and let it cool down and the hissing was gone.
> 
> I'm not so desperate to try and RMA it yet, but I hope it is not going on the decline.


I changed up cables and got rid of the hissing. But the heating is something I face too ( especially out of balanced.)


----------



## eloelo

bnupy said:


> I changed up cables and got rid of the hissing. But the heating is something I face too ( especially out of balanced.)


Hmm the 3 times it hissed, I was using 3 different usb cables. I just left the W2 plugged to a USB port overnight not playing anything and it got hot


----------



## Kiats (Jul 23, 2021)

eloelo said:


> Hmm the 3 times it hissed, I was using 3 different usb cables. I just left the W2 plugged to a USB port overnight not playing anything and it got hot


Was it powered on? Because even if it was not playing anything, it's likely still drawing power.


----------



## bnupy

eloelo said:


> Hmm the 3 times it hissed, I was using 3 different usb cables. I just left the W2 plugged to a USB port overnight not playing anything and it got hot


Yeah thats a genuine concern


----------



## 0RF30

KKNAYANA said:


> Yes. I got FW files and tool from bluestorm1992's page 1 post. I was originally running iPad OS 14.6, and updated to 14.7 yesterday. Another user updated to iPad OS 15 beta, but he reported that it didn't solve this connection issue.


Strange thing you can't switch back to older firmwares, I used the very same files successfully. Seems it may be the way to go to solve your problem. A faulty unit is possible but very unlikely, cause you'd probably experience the same issue with other devices.


----------



## TheTalbotHound

musicday said:


> What's wrong with it and what email did you use?


Sent the email to customer@luxuryprecision.net , the address on their website.

While i was trying to update the firmware on my W2 to version 1.0.2.6, the firmware update program crashed, seemingly while it was doing something to the registers in the W2. Before this, the firmware update tool recognised the W2, and now it does not. My Windows PC and Android phone also do not recognise the W2 when i plug it in. When i plug it into my Windows PC i get an error message, no matter how many times i unplug it and then plug it back in. The error message says: "The Last USB device you connected to this computer malfunctioned and Windows does not recognise it." . Display still turns on but that's it. Won't connect to anything. Tried the recovery driver and it didn't do anything. Tried multiple different PCs, all give the same error message.

If i hold down the mode key when i plug in the W2, the display shows " Ver: 1.0.2.0 " for 2 seconds, then displays the usual screen with Volume, Normal, PCM, 16 bit, and 44.1khz. I am guessing means the firmware version is still 1.0.2.0. If i hold down all 3 buttons when i plug in the W2, the display shows "102", and nothing else. IDK what this 102 means.


----------



## bluestorm1992 (Jul 26, 2021)

TheTalbotHound said:


> Sent the email to customer@luxuryprecision.net , the address on their website.
> 
> While i was trying to update the firmware on my W2 to version 1.0.2.6, the firmware update program crashed, seemingly while it was doing something to the registers in the W2. Before this, the firmware update tool recognised the W2, and now it does not. My Windows PC and Android phone also do not recognise the W2 when i plug it in. When i plug it into my Windows PC i get an error message, no matter how many times i unplug it and then plug it back in. The error message says: "The Last USB device you connected to this computer malfunctioned and Windows does not recognise it." . Display still turns on but that's it. Won't connect to anything. Tried the recovery driver and it didn't do anything. Tried multiple different PCs, all give the same error message.
> 
> If i hold down the mode key when i plug in the W2, the display shows " Ver: 1.0.2.0 " for 2 seconds, then displays the usual screen with Volume, Normal, PCM, 16 bit, and 44.1khz. I am guessing means the firmware version is still 1.0.2.0. If i hold down all 3 buttons when i plug in the W2, the display shows "102", and nothing else. IDK what this 102 means.


Looks like the "102" thing is caused by an interruption during the FW update process. I reached out to LP and got the following instructions.

If the update fails, there is a chance that the W1/W2 will be bricked. To reactivate the device, please locate and install the resue_driver in the firmware update package. Then, the firmware update tool should recognize it and then restart the update process for W1/W2.

There is a very minor chance that the firmware update fails because the file (.bin) is damaged. In this case, please try the following steps.

Re-download the firmware files (.bin) and make sure it is a complete file.
Press and hold the “volume+” bottom and mode bottom until W1/W2 displays “100”; or press and hold the “volume+”, “volume-” and mode bottom, connect W1/W2 to your PC, and it shall then display “102”.
The firmware update tool should then be able to recognize W1/W2 (showing a green indicator in the tool) and update it accordingly.
Finally, press “volume +” and mode bottom until W1/W2 displays 100. Then, press “volume -“ until it displays 10.  Then, unplug and re-plug W1/W2 and wait for 15 seconds.


----------



## bluestorm1992

The FW update tool and rebooting guide are here (with translation). I have also put it in the FW update package with the link from post #1.


----------



## Flashbolt

bluestorm1992 said:


> I asked them about this just now; they said it might be challenging due to the usb chip they use, sorry.


That's a bummer, I'd love to use this with my PS5, but hopefully it will work with the SteamDeck


----------



## Flashbolt

Just put in my order.  Excited to join the party!


----------



## TheTalbotHound (Jul 24, 2021)

bluestorm1992 said:


> Looks like the "102" thing is caused by an interruption during the FW update process. I reached out to LP and got the following instructions.
> 
> If the update fails, there is a chance that the W1/W2 will be bricked. To reactivate the device, please locate and install the resue_driver in the firmware update package. Then, the firmware update tool should recognize it and then restart the update process for W1/W2.
> 
> ...


When displaying 102 or 100 the firmware update tool still won't detect the W2. Same error message from the PC too.


----------



## Pro-Jules

I think this little gadget might be over complicated...


----------



## 14christ

TheTalbotHound said:


> When displaying 102 or 100 the firmware update tool still won't detect the W2. Same error message from the PC too.


Sounds like a driver issue. I would go to device manager and remove the device or driver and reinstall the drivers. With anything USB based make sure and install drivers with device unplugged.


----------



## bluestorm1992

TheTalbotHound said:


> When displaying 102 or 100 the firmware update tool still won't detect the W2. Same error message from the PC too.


Where did you purchase it? I think it may be worthwhile to send it back to your dealer for a fix/replacement.


----------



## TheTalbotHound

14christ said:


> Sounds like a driver issue. I would go to device manager and remove the device or driver and reinstall the drivers. With anything USB based make sure and install drivers with device unplugged.


Tried reinstalling the driver. Didn't work. Tried installing the driver on a different pc, didnt work. Tried the recovery driver on both, didn't work.


----------



## 14christ

Su


TheTalbotHound said:


> Tried reinstalling the driver. Didn't work. Tried installing the driver on a different pc, didnt work. Tried the recovery driver on both, didn't work.


If you are sure your installing the correct drivers and you tried it on multiple platforms then I'd be willing to bet that your dealing with a hardware related issue. I would pursue a replacement or a refund.


----------



## Giangi (Jul 24, 2021)

Why in Tidal, if a track is in MQA, the UAPP display show me mp4 and the L&P W2 doesn't doubles the frequency format? Solved thanks


----------



## bahamot (Jul 25, 2021)

There's something wrong with UAPP.


----------



## Giangi

With UAPP it's ok but with Tidal Native App no


----------



## bahamot

Giangi said:


> With UAPP it's ok but with Tidal Native App no


Is Tidal native app supposed to do the first unfolding?  and does it bypass Android audio system?


----------



## Giangi (Jul 25, 2021)

bahamot said:


> Is Tidal native app supposed to do the first unfolding?  and does it bypass Android audio system?


Yes, with recent update. But, thus it ask me if I wanna use the external dac, in Android doesn't recognize the L&P W2


----------



## dgjl

Giangi said:


> Yes, with recent update. But, thus it ask me if I wanna use the external dac, in Android doesn't recognize the L&P W2


Only works with MQA dacs, I think...


----------



## bahamot (Jul 26, 2021)

Just got my case. For those who use pitaka handphone case with wireless charging, you don't need to use the provided metal on your handphone case.


----------



## eloelo

bluestorm1992 said:


> Maybe try reinstalling the FW update? Or to reboot it using the rescue driver.


Bad news, now the hiss will not go away.  I have reinstalled the FW update but still hissing. How do you reboot using rescue driver? I've only double clicked InstallDriver.exe and it shows success.


----------



## bluestorm1992

eloelo said:


> Bad news, now the hiss will not go away.  I have reinstalled the FW update but still hissing. How do you reboot using rescue driver? I've only double clicked InstallDriver.exe and it shows success.


I am more thinking of going back to the earlier FW version (1.0.2.0) using the same FW update tool. You should find the old files in the same folder too.


----------



## eloelo

bluestorm1992 said:


> I am more thinking of going back to the earlier FW version (1.0.2.0) using the same FW update tool. You should find the old files in the same folder too.


yeap. I did 1.0.2.0 which didnt remove the hiss, followed by putting back 1.0.2.6. Still no luck =(


----------



## bluestorm1992

eloelo said:


> yeap. I did 1.0.2.0 which didnt remove the hiss, followed by putting back 1.0.2.6. Still no luck =(


Hmm ok, let me talk to them and get back to you later.


----------



## eloelo

bluestorm1992 said:


> Hmm ok, let me talk to them and get back to you later.


Thanks, appreciate it. In addition, the W2 goes from cool to hot in just 1 min of connecting to pc via usb. Seems to be getting worse over time =(


----------



## Kiats

The heat is pretty usual, as far as I can tell. Not surprising considering they squeezed 2 DAC chips into such a small form factor. But the hissing sound is more unusual. It may well be that it needs to go back for RMA.


----------



## 0RF30

Kiats said:


> The heat is pretty usual, as far as I can tell. Not surprising considering they squeezed 2 DAC chips into such a small form factor. But the hissing sound is more unusual. It may well be that it needs to go back for RMA.



Mine never heats very much... (compared to Hidizs S9 or E1DAs for example)


----------



## Kiats

Not tried either.  besides I am used to the Shanling M8 which we joke can be used to fry an egg or two... 😆


----------



## brif

eloelo said:


> Thanks, appreciate it. In addition, the W2 goes from cool to hot in just 1 min of connecting to pc via usb. Seems to be getting worse over time =(


I have had mine running non stop all day. About 7 hours straight, and it is warm but not hot, and its in the leather case as well as in and out of my pocket.  I think there is something wrong with your particular unit.


----------



## Niyologist

New review. I didn't go too far into detail about the W2. It would have taken too long.

https://www.headphonesty.com/2021/07/review-luxury-and-precision-w2-dac-amp/


----------



## rocketron

Hi guys hope your all well.
Just a quick heads up on a fine sounding dongle dac.
Zooaux usb-c to 3.5mm Audio Adapter.
£9.00 and only available from Amazon.
For £9.00 what have you got to lose?


----------



## dgjl

rocketron said:


> Hi guys hope your all well.
> Just a quick heads up on a fine sounding dongle dac.
> Zooaux usb-c to 3.5mm Audio Adapter.
> £9.00 and only available from Amazon.
> For £9.00 what have you got to lose?


It's less than a tenner, and beats everything I've heard under £150. Though the W2 is still better. Andy Osprey has been on about it for a while.


----------



## Niyologist

In my review, some people may think it's connected to my R6 Pro DAP because it's only for that device. However, it's not for the R6 Pro. I had it connected to that device for comparison and photo purposes. I probably should have stated that in my review. The W2 has great sound quality, low distortion, and it's perfect for smartphones. Unfortunately, it won't scratch that itch for those who seek to replace their DAPs completely.


----------



## twister6

Niyologist said:


> In my review, some people may think it's connected to my R6 Pro DAP because it's only for that device. However, it's not for the R6 Pro. I had it connected to that device for comparison and photo purposes. I probably should have stated that in my review. The W2 has great sound quality, low distortion, and it's perfect for smartphones. Unfortunately, it won't scratch that itch for those who seek to replace their DAPs completely.



Indeed, the main idea of usb dac dongles is to enhance the sound of the smartphone and/or to add a missing 3.5mm jack (or 4.4mm balanced).  Some people don't want to carry a smartphone and a separate DAP on the go.  Thus, something like W2 makes a perfect solution to keep your smartphone functionality and supercharge it with enhanced audio output


----------



## Niyologist

twister6 said:


> Indeed, the main idea of usb dac dongles is to enhance the sound of the smartphone and/or to add a missing 3.5mm jack (or 4.4mm balanced).  Some people don't want to carry a smartphone and a separate DAP on the go.  Thus, something like W2 makes a perfect solution to keep your smartphone functionality and supercharge it with enhanced audio output



Yeah. I tried to clarify that but apparently someone I know was upset with the comparison I made.


----------



## Infoseeker

How does this dongle's amp section work without Opamps?


----------



## ZachPtheDude

Infoseeker said:


> How does this dongle's amp section work without Opamps?



is there something wrong with op-amps in the output stage?  As long as it’s a competent design and an op-amp with the necessary characteristics they’ll be sonically transparent.


----------



## eloelo

Sending back my w2 to the seller on Ali to fix the hissing issue. Hope everything goes well


----------



## Kiats

eloelo said:


> Sending back my w2 to the seller on Ali to fix the hissing issue. Hope everything goes well


Good luck! I believe that Jaben SG will be bringing a small batch.


----------



## snowy8171

Anyone got a w2 for sale? Thought I check before heading to musicteck


----------



## milkdudd

I think it was on this forum a couple of months ago where somebody mentioned a cost-effective dap they were using as a digital transport to their W2. That's what I'm looking for, a cost-effective Android dap that I can use with an on the go cable to feed my external dac. So my dap doesn't need a colossal dac or top notch headphone amp. Just digital out with a usable interface. And a reasonable price. Any suggestions?


----------



## 0RF30

milkdudd said:


> I think it was on this forum a couple of months ago where somebody mentioned a cost-effective dap they were using as a digital transport to their W2. That's what I'm looking for, a cost-effective Android dap that I can use with an on the go cable to feed my external dac. So my dap doesn't need a colossal dac or top notch headphone amp. Just digital out with a usable interface. And a reasonable price. Any suggestions?



That won't exactly reply to your answer, but why don't you go for a smartphone ? You have a lot of option around 200 with a 5000+ mah battery. Form factor will be better than a DAP (with similar battery capacity). I don't see the point to get a DAP instead, which will more likely be bigger and heavier. Add a 500GB msd card and you're good to go.


----------



## milkdudd (Aug 3, 2021)

0RF30 said:


> That won't exactly reply to your answer, but why don't you go for a smartphone ? You have a lot of option around 200 with a 5000+ mah battery. Form factor will be better than a DAP (with similar battery capacity). I don't see the point to get a DAP instead, which will more likely be bigger and heavier. Add a 500GB msd card and you're good to go.


Actually I was almost ready to do as you suggest. My post was a last-ditch effort to find a minimalist player that would be terrific as a transport but not really necessary to do anything else. Since I posted this a forum member told me about this device. For my needs it seems like it might be about perfect

https://apos.audio/products/xduoo-x10t-ii-digital-audio-player

After reading some reviews owners have stated it can use a one or two terabyte card, can't remember which. One great thing is the different output options. I'm convinced the aes/ebu input on the Topping D90 dac has better sound quality than the USB. Actually I can try every digital output format except i2s and choose whichever sounds best


----------



## 0RF30

milkdudd said:


> Actually I was almost ready to do as you suggest. My post was a last-ditch effort to find a minimalist player that would be terrific as a transport but not really necessary to do anything else. Since I posted this a forum member told me about this device. For my needs it seems like it might be about perfect
> 
> https://apos.audio/products/xduoo-x10t-ii-digital-audio-player
> 
> After reading some reviews owners have stated it can use a one or two terabyte card, can't remember which. One great thing is the different output options. I'm convinced the aes/ebu input on the Topping D90 dac has better sound quality than the USB. Actually I can try every digital output format except i2s and choose whichever sounds best



2400mah battery. Hem... W2 will dry it out in two sec. What's the point of AES to feed W2 ? You'll only need USB.

In my experience, don't sweat about SD card size limitations (I can use 500GB cards in pretty much all my old devices - example my old g800f is announced 64GB max, no problem using 500GB).


----------



## musicday

Just upgraded my Asus laptop to Windows 10 pro and bigger SSD and I just love the sound of W2. Everything works as it should and to my ears W2 sounds better, more details, better textured bass, more raw power. And because you don't need to install any drives for it to work is fantastic.


----------



## milkdudd (Aug 3, 2021)

0RF30 said:


> 2400mah battery. Hem... W2 will dry it out in two sec. What's the point of AES to feed W2 ? You'll only need USB.
> 
> In my experience, don't sweat about SD card size limitations (I can use 500GB cards in pretty much all my old devices - example my old g800f is announced 64GB max, no problem using 500GB).


I appreciate your response. However there is much more to the story for me. I'm looking for this device to use mostly in my home stereo room. That's where I will test the different digital outputs and see how well they work with my Topping D90 desktop dac. When outside I will use it with my Earman Sparrow dac which is somewhat similar to the W2. From there I will use the balanced output into my Romi BX-2 Plus headphone amp. Since I already have all the dacs and amps I could need, all I need is a source with a good digital output. And since the device has no dac or amp in it users are reporting 15 hour battery life on each charge


----------



## MarkParity (Aug 3, 2021)

milkdudd said:


> I appreciate your response. However there is much more to the story for me. I'm looking for this device to use mostly in my home stereo room. That's where I will test the different digital outputs and see how well they work with my Topping D90 desktop dac. When outside I will use it with my Earman Sparrow dac which is somewhat similar to the W2. From there I will use the balanced output into my Romi BX-2 Plus headphone amp. Since I already have all the dacs and amps I could need, all I need is a source with a good digital output. And since the device has no dac or amp in it users are reporting 15 hour battery life on each charge



It works, I will try and measure the battery life for you.

Edit:

My very rough test playing FLAC at 16/44.1 for one hour consumed 12% battery that is with both displays off, the load I used was the ie900 shown in the picture below. Balanced connection, W2 Gain Low and volume was 55.

The DAP's battery life is considerably better when using my iDSD over USB or the optical output.

My W2 seems very power hungry but the sound it produces is worth it.


----------



## milkdudd

MarkParity said:


> It works, I will try and measure the battery life for you.


That's great. If it works with that dac it should work with my Sparrow also. Curious how the user interface works as far as user friendliness and such. I think the HiBy link they talk about will allow you to use your cell phone as a remote control to play, pause, change tracks and such. For me that would be great because I would put the dap, dac and headphone amp in a belt pack and then use the cell phone to control it. If you have any more opinions to share please do. Thanks


----------



## MarkParity

milkdudd said:


> That's great. If it works with that dac it should work with my Sparrow also. Curious how the user interface works as far as user friendliness and such. I think the HiBy link they talk about will allow you to use your cell phone as a remote control to play, pause, change tracks and such. For me that would be great because I would put the dap, dac and headphone amp in a belt pack and then use the cell phone to control it. If you have any more opinions to share please do. Thanks


The UI is OK but it doesn't have a touchscreen so I do find myself touching the screen a couple of times and then realising and using the buttons as I'm supposed too.  .

As you say it works with HibyLink and that feature works very well.

As a USB source I find it a very nice sounding transport when used with the W2, better than my phone that's for sure, the music sounds cleaner and more "dynamic" to me than when using my phone (LG V30).

I got my x10t II from Banggood for a good price at the time, which is a site I've purchased RC hobby items from but never audio gear but they have always offered great service and this purchase was trouble free too (they didn't pay me to say that BTW)

Please don't hesitate to ask if you have any further questions.


----------



## musicday (Aug 5, 2021)

Still enjoying my W2 very much.


----------



## 1nilla

Hello. Has anyone tried both W1 and W2? Is the W2 significantly better than W1? I don’t need 4.4 output anyway since I like 2.5 more.


----------



## bluestorm1992

1nilla said:


> Hello. Has anyone tried both W1 and W2? Is the W2 significantly better than W1? I don’t need 4.4 output anyway since I like 2.5 more.


I made a comparison between Lotoo S1, LP W1, and LP W2. You can find the link to it here.

review and comparison between Lotoo S1, LP W1, and LP W2


----------



## twister6

1nilla said:


> Hello. Has anyone tried both W1 and W2? Is the W2 significantly better than W1? I don’t need 4.4 output anyway since I like 2.5 more.



Tonality not too far off, but improvement in technical performance is quite noticeable.  W2 has a wider soundstage expansion and more accurate 3D imaging, blacker background (very noticeable to my ears with Traillii), improved layering and separation of sounds.  Imho, it worth extra $100 or whatever the difference is (if you are buying it at discounted/sale price).


...
Btw, I swear, I have a review curse of USB-DAC dongles.  Lots of pictures and notes from last year covering S1 but never got to write full review, and now the same with W1/W2, have everything ready for 3-4 months and never got to it.  It's a curse of dongles lol!!!


----------



## milkdudd

twister6 said:


> Tonality not too far off, but improvement in technical performance is quite noticeable.  W2 has a wider soundstage expansion and more accurate 3D imaging, blacker background (very noticeable to my ears with Traillii), improved layering and separation of sounds.  Imho, it worth extra $100 or whatever the difference is (if you are buying it at discounted/sale price).
> 
> 
> ...
> Btw, I swear, I have a review curse of USB-DAC dongles.  Lots of pictures and notes from last year covering S1 but never got to write full review, and now the same with W1/W2, have everything ready for 3-4 months and never got to it.  It's a curse of dongles lol!!!


I'm not a doctor but to me it sounds like a severe case of dongle-itis


----------



## rwelles

Has anyone charted FR graphs for the various EQ settings on the W2? If so, care to share a link???


----------



## Benny030

Anyone an Idea where i can buy the W2 in Europe. (No UK)


----------



## docked seaman

Any one pairing the w2 with thieaudio Oracle? Does it help the with bass bloat  and clarity?


----------



## alsorkin (Aug 9, 2021)

Aye75 said:


> does anyone know what does the *Xelento-tuned EQ *in the new firmware do ?
> 
> think the new EQ sounds quite nice with my setup .. using an af180 with dunu chord mmcx balanced


I set the SDF: Xelento but the screen goes to showing "Normal SPO" . How do I make sure the Xelento profile is setup properly?


----------



## jsmiller58

docked seaman said:


> Any one pairing the w2 with thieaudio Oracle? Does it help the with bass bloat  and clarity?


Oracle bass bloat?  Mine are still on order so no first person impressions yet, but looking at the FR curve and comparing it to the FR curves of IEMs I do have, I wouldn’t have thought bass bloat was a problem.  Hmmm.  Will have to see when I get mine.


----------



## 14christ

docked seaman said:


> Any one pairing the w2 with thieaudio Oracle? Does it help the with bass bloat  and clarity?


Maybe try tip rolling. Look for something with a large bore like the epro ep01


----------



## AmericanSpirit

Just giving a high praise for L&P W2, very clean and dynamic sounding USB dongle!

my nitpick is that it lacks imaging depth information a bit compared to AK4497EQ’s M11Pro, but in terms of dynamism, W2 got an upper hand.

I prefer W2 on Rock and Pop source where sound stage utilized is minimized or more obsolete.

The sound of W2 reminds me of HiFiMan’s HM801, pretty similar sounding.


----------



## AmericanSpirit

jsmiller58 said:


> Oracle bass bloat?  Mine are still on order so no first person impressions yet, but looking at the FR curve and comparing it to the FR curves of IEMs I do have, I wouldn’t have thought bass bloat was a problem.  Hmmm.  Will have to see when I get mine.





docked seaman said:


> Any one pairing the w2 with thieaudio Oracle? Does it help the with bass bloat  and clarity?


I paired with ThieAudio Monarch lastnight, it’s very motivated, I can say it’s a best matched pair I’ve heard so far.
Monarch also had a tad loose bass, and W2 trims it to very controlled and high SNR one


----------



## musicday

I wonder if they will release new firmware soon, not that I need it.


----------



## bluestorm1992

musicday said:


> I wonder if they will release new firmware soon, not that I need it.


Yes. An EQ for IER-Z1R seems on the way, which aims at helping with its recessed mids.


----------



## bnupy

I wish there was a way for Mac to hold the firmware updates like lotoo does. 

I did also notice, the depth in the music is not as much. Maybe why some sources can sound more tangible.


----------



## musicday

bluestorm1992 said:


> Yes. An EQ for IER-Z1R seems on the way, which aims at helping with its recessed mids.


Thank you. I really like my W2.


----------



## Hellhammer

parrot5 said:


> what kind of SPDIF cable does the W2 take? I tried a 3.5mm mini-Toslink, and a 3.5mm coax, and they both don’t work in SPDIF mode. No output at all as received by my RME DAC.
> 
> Found my answer in the thread.


Having the same issues but can't find the answer in the thread. Can you please point me in the right direction?


----------



## MarkParity (Aug 11, 2021)

Hellhammer said:


> Having the same issues but can't find the answer in the thread. Can you please point me in the right direction?


You need something like this, I will probably end up making a DIY cable when I get time.






Edit:

Or this one if you want to purchase a ready made one, I think it was linked in the thread somewhere:

https://www.amazon.com/Coaxial-Digi...Digital+Audio+Cable+SPDIF+HIFI,aps,249&sr=8-7


----------



## srinivasvignesh

bluestorm1992 said:


> Yes. An EQ for IER-Z1R seems on the way, which aims at helping with its recessed mids.



This will be really helpful. Thank you...


----------



## sanakimpro

Sigh, it's barely a month and my W2's lightning->USB-C cable is starting to cut out.. luckily the cable can be swapped. Did anyone else face this issue?


----------



## MarkParity

sanakimpro said:


> Sigh, it's barely a month and my W2's lightning->USB-C cable is starting to cut out.. luckily the cable can be swapped. Did anyone else face this issue?


Not yet but its a weak point so I expect I will. If only Apple hadn't deleted the built in headphone socket, then at least you'd have something to use in an emergency.


----------



## povidlo

sanakimpro said:


> Sigh, it's barely a month and my W2's lightning->USB-C cable is starting to cut out.. luckily the cable can be swapped. Did anyone else face this issue?


Stock cables are crap, surprised yours lasted a month


----------



## sanakimpro

MarkParity said:


> Not yet but its a weak point so I expect I will. If only Apple hadn't deleted the built in headphone socket, then at least you'd have something to use in an emergency.





povidlo said:


> Stock cables are crap, surprised yours lasted a month


Will use the one from the PAW S1 before ordering a third party one. Any recommendations?
Looking at ddhifi's L-shaped mfi06 right now.. https://www.ddhifi.com/productinfo/545951.html


----------



## povidlo

sanakimpro said:


> Will use the one from the PAW S1 before ordering a third party one. Any recommendations?
> Looking at ddhifi's L-shaped mfi06 right now.. https://www.ddhifi.com/productinfo/545951.html


S1 ones are even worse😂.

I only use Android. ddhifi cables for Android are high quality.


----------



## Auricon (Aug 12, 2021)

sanakimpro said:


> Will use the one from the PAW S1 before ordering a third party one. Any recommendations?
> Looking at ddhifi's L-shaped mfi06 right now.. https://www.ddhifi.com/productinfo/545951.html


I have tested and used DDHifi MFi06 L-shape, MFi06S straight cables for iOS devices and cable + adapter combo consisting of upgraded TC05 L or S C-to-C cable with TC28i Lighting adapter.

I also have a Fiio LT-LT1 and original LW cables with no issues for the past 2 months

TC28i adapter fits the latest Apple Silicone 12 lightning port case opening and allows me to use the upgraded TC05 L or S cable C-to-C with my S21 Ultra. LOL yes I do use both an iPhone and Galaxy for work.

There are 2 variations of DDHifi L-to-C cables and a 3rd option to using a C-to-C cable to TC28i adapter to connect your iPhone and LP W1/2


----------



## sanakimpro

Auricon said:


> I have tesTed and used the DDHifi MFi06 L-shaped and MFi06S straight for iOS devices and upgraded TC05 L or S C-to-C cable with TC28i Lighting adapter.
> 
> I also have a Fiio LT-LT1 and original LW cables with no issues for the past 2 months
> 
> ...


Any preference? Or all work well? I will use it as a "dangle dongle" when I go jogging hence the L-shaped MFI06 should be the best bet. Thoughts?


----------



## Auricon

sanakimpro said:


> Any preference? Or all work well? I will use it as a "dangle dongle" when I go jogging hence the L-shaped MFI06 should be the best bet. Thoughts?


All work very well in my experience. No issues with cut outs or reliability.

Sounds like MFi06 L would suit your activity needs the best.


----------



## twister6

Another +vote for ddhifi cables, usb-c to usb-c/lightning. Stock cable, both lotto S1 and L&P w1/w2, is just meah.


----------



## 14christ

Auricon said:


> All work very well in my experience. No issues with cut outs or reliability.
> 
> Sounds like MFi06 L would suit your activity needs the best.


Do you feel the mest MK2 shines on the w2 or do you feel anything lacking?


----------



## Auricon (Aug 12, 2021)

14christ said:


> Do you feel the mest MK2 shines on the w2 or do you feel anything lacking?


I think the W2 shines as portable on-the-go DAC/AMP for smartphones. W2 drives both my SA6 and Mk2 quite nicely. I do notice that the soundstage is a bit smaller compared to a dedicated DAP like my DX312. I wouldn’t consider it lacking but different sound signature.

Despite the smaller soundstage, oh boy does the W2 deliver bass, sub-bass - the Mk2 just pounds the beats out with detail and separation.


----------



## 14christ (Aug 12, 2021)

Auricon said:


> I think the W2 shines as portable on-the-go DAC/AMP for smartphones. W2 drives both my SA6 and Mk2 quite nicely. I do notice that the soundstage is a bit smaller compared to a dedicated DAP like my DX312. I wouldn’t consider it lacking but different sound signature. Despite the smaller soundstage, oh boy does the W2 deliver bass, sub-bass - the Mk2 just pounds the beats out with detail and separation.


Would you mind posting a link where you got the L angled cable?

NVM IM AN IDIOT. ITS JUST ABOVE. THANKS 😬


----------



## Auricon (Aug 12, 2021)

14christ said:


> Would you mind posting a link where you got the L angled cable?


Definitely, I ordered mine direct from the official DDHifi store on AliExpress:

US $29.99 | DD ddHiFi MFi06 Light-ning to USB TypeC Data Cable to Connect iOS Devices with USB-C DAC / AMP
https://a.aliexpress.com/_mrNPqvZ

Delivery from AliExpress does take awhile LOL.

I recall Amazon had some in stock and Audio46 but they’re out of stock at the moment.


----------



## musicday

Been thinking to buy same cable for myself for Android but not sure if straight or angled.


----------



## MarkParity

musicday said:


> Been thinking to buy same cable for myself for Android but not sure if straight or angled.


For Android I think this one is a better option, I use mine all the time for these USB C dongle DACs


----------



## felix3650

MarkParity said:


> For Android I think this one is a better option, I use mine all the time for these USB C dongle DACs


If only the long part was a bit shorter it would be great


----------



## MarkParity

I made a digital cable using the Fiio wiring and can confirm it works with my xDSD.

https://www.head-fi.org/threads/lux...le-update-info-on-post-1.949448/post-16501560

Here is my version of it:


----------



## brif (Aug 13, 2021)

MarkParity said:


> For Android I think this one is a better option, I use mine all the time for these USB C dongle DACs


I'd love to try this with my iPad pro. Where did you find it?

Edit: I found them on aliexpress


----------



## 14christ

MarkParity said:


> For Android I think this one is a better option, I use mine all the time for these USB C dongle DACs


Would you mind posting a picture of this adapter in use? I'm having a hard time picturing how this functions exactly. Thank you 🙏


----------



## eloelo

My W2 has reached Huo Guang store on AliExpress, and sent to factory for repair. Hopefully they find the issue and get it back to perfect.


----------



## brif

14christ said:


> Would you mind posting a picture of this adapter in use? I'm having a hard time picturing how this functions exactly. Thank you 🙏






From this seller's pictures:

https://www.aliexpress.com/item/1005002726269592.html


----------



## 14christ

brif said:


> From this seller's pictures:
> 
> https://www.aliexpress.com/item/1005002726269592.html


Oh wow!!! That's really nice. I'm getting one. Haha


----------



## 14christ

brif said:


> From this seller's pictures:
> 
> https://www.aliexpress.com/item/1005002726269592.html


I bet with a tiny bit of industrial strength Velcro that would be a seriously stout setup.


----------



## musicday

14christ said:


> I bet with a tiny bit of industrial strength Velcro that would be a seriously stout setup.


The new leather case for W2 is magnetic, so it will stay in place quite well


----------



## milkdudd

If today is show and tell, here goes. Not an L & P but rather an Earman Sparrow dac. Velcro for the world!


----------



## 14christ

milkdudd said:


> If today is show and tell, here goes. Not an L & P but rather an Earman Sparrow dac. Velcro for the world!


Nice setup you have there. What is the last device in the chain closest to the IEMs?


----------



## milkdudd

14christ said:


> Nice setup you have there. What is the last device in the chain closest to the IEMs?


I think you mean the amp but I'll just go start to finish. Just yesterday I received my source. The xDuoo X10T II digital player. It doesn't have a dac or an amp. I use the USB out into my Sparrow dac. From there a 2.5 balanced cable into my Romi BX-2 Plus headphone amp. Finally the 2.5 balanced cable with the Dunu Zen headphones. It's a little bulky to carry but seems worth it overall. The amp is a little less than twice the size and weight of a Chord Mojo. The amp is class A and will be nice to keep me warm in the winter. Summer not so much


----------



## 14christ

milkdudd said:


> I think you mean the amp but I'll just go start to finish. Just yesterday I received my source. The xDuoo X10T II digital player. It doesn't have a dac or an amp. I use the USB out into my Sparrow dac. From there a 2.5 balanced cable into my Romi BX-2 Plus headphone amp. Finally the 2.5 balanced cable with the Dunu Zen headphones. It's a little bulky to carry but seems worth it overall. The amp is a little less than twice the size and weight of a Chord Mojo. The amp is class A and will be nice to keep me warm in the winter. Summer not so much


Yes that's what I was wondering about. The amp. Nice setup though but it will keep you warm. 😉


----------



## Earbones (Aug 14, 2021)

Has anyone else experienced disparity between bitrate/sample rate as displayed by the W2 and Apple iOS/iPadOS devices?

Devices are iPod 7th Gen and iPad Pro M1. Player apps are Amazon HD and Apple Music. Both apps are set to stream/download at their respective highest resolutions. The disparity occurs whether listening to streaming tracks or downloaded tracks.

With Amazon HD, both bitrate and sample rate are apparently incorrect… the W2 displays everything from this app as 32-Bit/192 kHz. This is across the spectrum… from tracks as low as 16-Bit/44.1 kHz all the way up to 24-Bit/192 kHz.

With Apple Music, the bitrate is similarly locked at 32-Bit, despite the tracks ranging from 16-Bit to 24-Bit... But the W2 does display the sample rates correctly. for example, a 16-Bit/44.1 kHz track will be displayed as 32-Bit/44.1 kHz, while a 24-Bit/192 kHz track will be displayed as 32-Bit/192 kHz.

Apologies if this has already been discussed. I’m late to the party, and 248 pages is a lot to read, ha ha.


----------



## 14christ

Earbones said:


> Has anyone else experienced disparity between bitrate/sample rate as displayed by the W2 versus what the source device and player app state the bitrate/sample rate to be?
> 
> Source devices are iPod 7th Gen and iPad Pro M1. Player apps are Amazon HD and Apple Music.
> 
> ...


I don't have the w2 but on my d30 pro it displays what I set Windows 10 output to. So on my laptop I set the bitrate from within Windows and the d30 pro will upsample to whatever is set in Windows.


----------



## bluestorm1992

Earbones said:


> Has anyone else experienced disparity between bitrate/sample rate as displayed by the W2 and Apple iOS/iPadOS devices?
> 
> Devices are iPod 7th Gen and iPad Pro M1. Player apps are Amazon HD and Apple Music. Both apps are set to stream/download at their respective highest resolutions. The disparity occurs whether listening to streaming tracks or downloaded tracks.
> 
> ...


This post by me:

https://www.head-fi.org/threads/lux...le-update-info-on-post-1.949448/post-16459388


----------



## 14christ

bluestorm1992 said:


> This post by me:
> 
> https://www.head-fi.org/threads/lux...le-update-info-on-post-1.949448/post-16459388


So is it 32bit?


----------



## bluestorm1992

14christ said:


> So is it 32bit?


It is a conversion that makes the high-res music transmission more consistent and thus efficient from your source to W2.


----------



## bluestorm1992

14christ said:


> So is it 32bit?


Another user pointed out that this approach is called bit padding and has advantages in music processing. He also shared the following article.

https://wiki.jriver.com/index.php/Audio_Bitdepth


----------



## 14christ

bluestorm1992 said:


> It is a conversion that makes the high-res music transmission more consistent and thus efficient from your source to W2.


Right but how do you know what the actual playback bitrate is from song to song? Is it always 32bit?


----------



## bluestorm1992

14christ said:


> Right but how do you know what the actual playback bitrate is from song to song? Is it always 32bit?


From my own experience, W2 displays 16 bit when the song is 16 bit, and 32 bit when the song is 24 bitz


----------



## 14christ (Aug 14, 2021)

bluestorm1992 said:


> From my own experience, W2 displays 16 bit when the song is 16 bit, and 32 bit when the song is 24 bitz


Correct. Thanks for the link. Very easy to understand. Bit padding is the perfect word. Just a simple and efficient means of padding the signal to maintain bitperfect no matter the amount of changes including volume. Pretty neat way in dealing with conversions. 👍


----------



## Earbones

bluestorm1992 said:


> This post by me:
> 
> https://www.head-fi.org/threads/lux...le-update-info-on-post-1.949448/post-16459388


Thanks for that, very appreciated.

So that solves the bitrate disparity… what do you think is going on with sample rate disparity when using Amazon HD on iOS/iPadOS devices? The W2 is displaying everything as 192 kHz…

The only thing I can think of is perhaps Apple iOS/iPadOS devices upscale the sample rates of Amazon HD tracks (or perhaps all 3rd party music app tracks)? This doesn’t make much sense to me though…


----------



## 14christ

Earbones said:


> Thanks for that, very appreciated.
> 
> So that solves the bitrate disparity… what do you think is going on with sample rate disparity when using Amazon HD on iOS/iPadOS devices? The W2 is displaying everything as 192 kHz…
> 
> The only thing I can think of is perhaps Apple iOS/iPadOS devices upscale the sample rates of Amazon HD tracks (or perhaps all 3rd party music app tracks)? This doesn’t make much sense to me though…


One way I can think to find out for sure is use another source like Tidal, Apple, etc and if it outputs to 192 on the same Apple device then you know it's the iOs device and nothing else.

If it doesn't then it's got to be something else.


----------



## bluestorm1992

Earbones said:


> Thanks for that, very appreciated.
> 
> So that solves the bitrate disparity… what do you think is going on with sample rate disparity when using Amazon HD on iOS/iPadOS devices? The W2 is displaying everything as 192 kHz…
> 
> The only thing I can think of is perhaps Apple iOS/iPadOS devices upscale the sample rates of Amazon HD tracks (or perhaps all 3rd party music app tracks)? This doesn’t make much sense to me though…


I am not sure since I don't use Amazon HD. I do know that a similar issue could happen with the Apple Music on Mac devices where you can custom-select to lock in the bit rate and sampling rate, and W2 will always display that lock-in rates.


----------



## felix3650

Earbones said:


> Thanks for that, very appreciated.
> 
> So that solves the bitrate disparity… what do you think is going on with sample rate disparity when using Amazon HD on iOS/iPadOS devices? The W2 is displaying everything as 192 kHz…
> 
> The only thing I can think of is perhaps Apple iOS/iPadOS devices upscale the sample rates of Amazon HD tracks (or perhaps all 3rd party music app tracks)? This doesn’t make much sense to me though…


Seems like it's a flaw of Amazon HD app that does not have an exclusive mode and sets its output to the highest the DAC is capable. Have a look at here:

https://audiophilestyle.com/ca/bits...macos-windows-10-bluos-and-a-sonos-port-r848/


----------



## musicday

For me the W2 is still one of the best purchase of the last few years. I don't need a music player unless I have at least 2000 to spend on it.


----------



## SBranson

Has anyone heard when Musicteck might get the green cases back in stock?  I wrote but didn't get a reply.
After all the positive comments I'm going to purchase the W2 but I'm not a fan of that yellow case.


----------



## 14christ

musicday said:


> For me the W2 is still one of the best purchase of the last few years. I don't need a music player unless I have at least 2000 to spend on it.


So your using the W2 with what source? A phone?


----------



## musicday

14christ said:


> So your using the W2 with what source? A phone?


LG V50 ThinQ Korea version and Asus laptop Windows 10 pro. 👍


----------



## 14christ

musicday said:


> LG V50 ThinQ Korea version and Asus laptop Windows 10 pro. 👍


Basically the same setup I'll be using with it. Awesome. 👍


----------



## musicday

14christ said:


> Basically the same setup I'll be using with it. Awesome. 👍


Happy to hear that.


----------



## 14christ

musicday said:


> Happy to hear that.


Yeah I'm just trying to figure out if I want to go with the W2 or the ibasso dx160. Same chipset, same price so I'm having a hard time choosing one. 🤨


----------



## musicday

14christ said:


> Yeah I'm just trying to figure out if I want to go with the W2 or the ibasso dx160. Same chipset, same price so I'm having a hard time choosing one. 🤨


Go with the W2 If you want simplicity. Some say that W2 sounds better then the dx160.


----------



## 14christ

musicday said:


> Go with the W2 If you want simplicity. Some say that W2 sounds better then the dx160.


Yeah the w2 prolly works better with lower impedance iems(blacker background, more power). On the other hand, I am having a hard time finding balanced output specs on the dx160.


----------



## OspreyAndy

14christ said:


> Yeah the w2 prolly works better with lower impedance iems(blacker background, more power). On the other hand, I am having a hard time finding balanced output specs on the dx160.


Agreed, My W2 while sounds great with anything below 50 Ohm or higher than 96db sensitivity, the performance is just meek and uninspiring with anything a bit more demanding like Magnetic Planars etc.


----------



## 14christ

OspreyAndy said:


> Agreed, My W2 while sounds great with anything below 50 Ohm or higher than 96db sensitivity, the performance is just meek and uninspiring with anything a bit more demanding like Magnetic Planars etc.


So Andy you prefer the S9 Pro over the W2?


----------



## OspreyAndy

14christ said:


> So Andy you prefer the S9 Pro over the W2?


I prefer Ovidius B1, Apogee Groove, Hidizs S9 Pro, S9, E1DA 9038SG3 over W2. 70% of my listening devices are very demanding on power and W2 just won't cut it. And I normally avoid owning sensitive IEMs


----------



## bluestorm1992

For power-hungry headphones, I think something like iFi Diablo is a better buy. W2 can handle power-hungry IEMs and efficient headphones. Using it with less efficient headphones will be a stretch.


----------



## OspreyAndy (Aug 15, 2021)

bluestorm1992 said:


> For power-hungry headphones, I think something like iFi Diablo is a better buy. W2 can handle power-hungry IEMs and efficient headphones. Using it with less efficient headphones will be a stretch.


For $300 and with discrete powered DAC/Amp circuitry in balanced 4.4mm, I was surprised W2 wasn't able to churn anywhere near 2/3 of $100 E1DA 9038SG3 power delivery, E1DA 9038SG3 not even dual DAC. Fidelity wise the 9038SG3 has better dynamic range especially fed with USB 3.0 power delivery, W2 fell short on that


----------



## musicday

I would love to try SE846, W80 and IE900 with the W2.


----------



## 14christ

OspreyAndy said:


> For $300 and with discrete powered DAC/Amp circuitry in balanced 4.4mm, I was surprised W2 wasn't able to churn anywhere near 2/3 of what $100 E1DA 9038SG3 power delivery, E1DA 9038SG3 not even dual DAC. Fidelity wise the 9038SG3 has better dynamic range especially fed with USB 3.0 power delivery, W2 fell short on that


Yes but for sensitive iems would you recommend w2 over e1da?


----------



## OspreyAndy

14christ said:


> Yes but for sensitive iems would you recommend w2 over e1da?


I prefer ASUS ROG Clavis for my sensitive IEMs. Even cleaner 130db SNR and crisper details. You should try ROG ASUS Clavis for anything sensitive, it is super pristine clean sounding and dead neutral


----------



## dgjl

musicday said:


> I would love to try SE846, W80 and IE900 with the W2.


W80 is great with W2. Excellent pairing, particularly with spinfits.


----------



## musicday

Thank you for letting me know.


----------



## twister6

bluestorm1992 said:


> For power-hungry headphones, I think something like iFi Diablo is a better buy. W2 can handle power-hungry IEMs and efficient headphones. Using it with less efficient headphones will be a stretch.



True.  For anything power hungry and inefficient using usb/dac dongle won't cut it when you are sucking juices from your smartphone   Dongles are not intended for that, you need something with a built-in battery.


----------



## Kiats

twister6 said:


> True.  For anything power hungry and inefficient using usb/dac dongle won't cut it when you are sucking juices from your smartphone   Dongles are not intended for that, you need something with a built-in battery.


Indeed. the W2 is very good for what it does. But let's not get carried away.


----------



## Ufanco

Went a little nuts on trying to find the right usb connector for the w2.
I tried the ddHiFi options and decided the ddHiFi tc28i with a c to c usb works best with my iPhone setup. Currently use that with either the woo audio or a TC05. I also have a custom usb for the w2 cable that should arrive soon. On iPad air l’m using the L shaped one that was posted earlier. I’m really liking the L shaped one since it’s easier to remove for charging the iPad.

This has left me a with a couple of extra cables. If anyone is interested I have a unopened ddHiFi MFi06 and TC05 for sale. Just pm me. I live in the usa and figure this may save someone the long wait from China.


----------



## gto88

Purchased W1 for $149 sale price.  I guess that W2 might be better, but I might not hear the difference so save myself some money.
W1 is pretty good by spec. and I want to try DAC other than ESS ones.


----------



## musicday

gto88 said:


> Purchased W1 for $149 sale price.  I guess that W2 might be better, but I might not hear the difference so save myself some money.
> W1 is pretty good by spec. and I want to try DAC other than ESS ones.


If it works for you great. I didn't even wanted to read about the W1 and I went straight to W2 after I sold my S1.
Very, very happy with it


----------



## treefingers

Hey guys I picked up the DDhifi TC05 and have constant cut outs when using it with the W2, anyone else experience issues? I have tried swapping ends but same result, will go back to seller but curious if others have had issues with the w2?  My phone is a samsung s20 FE 5g


----------



## twister6

treefingers said:


> Hey guys I picked up the DDhifi TC05 and have constant cut outs when using it with the W2, anyone else experience issues? I have tried swapping ends but same result, will go back to seller but curious if others have had issues with the w2?  My phone is a samsung s20 FE 5g



I have both @ddHiFi TC05 straight and L-shaped versions, the most reliable cable I have tried so far with W2 and S1.  What do you mean by swapping ends?  TC05 is unidirectional, not bi-directional.  The housing of connectors has an arrow pointing in the direction of data flow from your source to W2.  But you can flip usb-c connector 180deg to see if it makes a difference.  I assume the cable's usb-c connector snaps in securely going into W2 and your phone?  If there is a little bit of wiggle at your phone side, that could be an issue due to worn out phone connector.


----------



## 14christ

treefingers said:


> Hey guys I picked up the DDhifi TC05 and have constant cut outs when using it with the W2, anyone else experience issues? I have tried swapping ends but same result, will go back to seller but curious if others have had issues with the w2?  My phone is a samsung s20 FE 5g


I would give it a shot on another phone or laptop with USBC out. That will tell you if it's your phone or the cable.


----------



## dgjl

treefingers said:


> Hey guys I picked up the DDhifi TC05 and have constant cut outs when using it with the W2, anyone else experience issues? I have tried swapping ends but same result, will go back to seller but curious if others have had issues with the w2?  My phone is a samsung s20 FE 5g


What do you mean by cut outs? I've certainly experience a lot of W2/Phone connection problems with a whole range of cables - pretty much all the ones recommended on this site, including the ddhifi - due to loose/unstable usb connectors - usually at the phone end, sometimes the W2 end. Probably the most annoying aspect of this 'hobby'. But I haven't experienced any 'software' cut outs except with much cheaper dacs. The only rock solid usb c cable I've found is this one: https://www.amazon.co.uk/gp/product/B07H96FWY9/ref=ppx_yo_dt_b_search_asin_title?ie=UTF8&psc=1 (though currently unavailable in the UK).


----------



## deafenears

With the SPDIF port, is that just 3.5mm mini-optical similar to that of the Chromecast Audio?


----------



## treefingers

I'll do some more tests tomorrow on other devices, however the cable it comes with has zero cutouts so does point to a dodgy cable.


----------



## twister6

deafenears said:


> With the SPDIF port, is that just 3.5mm mini-optical similar to that of the Chromecast Audio?


It's coax, not optical, there were quite a few recommendations of cables people found and shared in this thread, search for "spdif cable".


----------



## treefingers

treefingers said:


> Hey guys I picked up the DDhifi TC05 and have constant cut outs when using it with the W2, anyone else experience issues? I have tried swapping ends but same result, will go back to seller but curious if others have had issues with the w2?  My phone is a samsung s20 FE 5g


So it seems like my issue is isolated to the TC05 cable but only when using my Phone, If I keep the W2 perfectly still its fine but if I pick it up it loses connection.   I cant repeat this issue if I connect it to my laptop nor do i have the same issue on my phone using the cable the W2 came with.  Not much I can do i guess, was thinking of changing my phone might use this as an excuse!


----------



## 14christ

treefingers said:


> So it seems like my issue is isolated to the TC05 cable but only when using my Phone, If I keep the W2 perfectly still its fine but if I pick it up it loses connection.   I cant repeat this issue if I connect it to my laptop nor do i have the same issue on my phone using the cable the W2 came with.  Not much I can do i guess, was thinking of changing my phone might use this as an excuse!


Sounds like the port on your phone is toast and it's time to get an upgrade! 😉


----------



## eloelo

Still waiting for my w2 to be repaired. 

Does anyone have an issue where the w2 stops playing about 15-30min after starting playback (Spotify or uapp) from the phone (Samsung A52 here)? I noticed this occurs after the phone went into screen saving mode (black screen) for a while and only by turning the screen back on, the w2 continues playing music. The music could still be continuing to play on the app itself but no sound is output from w2 when this occurs. If it's a phone issue, would be great if anyone could give settings recommendations, thanks in advance.


----------



## rlw6534

eloelo said:


> Still waiting for my w2 to be repaired.
> 
> Does anyone have an issue where the w2 stops playing about 15-30min after starting playback (Spotify or uapp) from the phone (Samsung A52 here)? I noticed this occurs after the phone went into screen saving mode (black screen) for a while and only by turning the screen back on, the w2 continues playing music. The music could still be continuing to play on the app itself but no sound is output from w2 when this occurs. If it's a phone issue, would be great if anyone could give settings recommendations, thanks in advance.


It could be a power saving issue on the phone.  Maybe try turning off battery optimization for the suspect apps.


----------



## musicday

Great, new firmware available for W1/W2 :

V1.0.2.6AS ALL

http://www.luxuryprecision.net/xiazai/

Download directly or from a network disk
https://pan.baidu.com/s/1kCfiv5z1dNU5OYCxh82aCQ
Download extraction code: w1w2
Firmware update content:
Added IE800s SE846 tuning mode, asynchronous UAC connection mode, fixed V1.0.2.2 version DSD switch Silent bug after tuning mode (common to firmware W1 and W2)


----------



## MarkParity

With the old F/W I maxed out the volume in UAPP and controlled the volume on my L&P W2.

With the new F/W adjusting the volume on the W2 adjusts the UAPP volume up/down in sync with my W2. UAPP is set to bitperfect and the volume is reported as hardware volume control.

I'm not sure if this is intentional or not or if it affects the SQ.

Can anyone else confirm if they get the this new feature too?


----------



## 14christ

MarkParity said:


> With the old F/W I maxed out the volume in UAPP and controlled the volume on my L&P W2.
> 
> With the new F/W adjusting the volume on the W2 adjusts the UAPP volume up/down in sync with my W2. UAPP is set to bitperfect and the volume is reported as hardware volume control.
> 
> ...


If it were me I would try clearing data on uapp going through setup and re-pairing them.

Are there any updates for uapp?


----------



## MarkParity

14christ said:


> If it were me I would try clearing data on uapp going through setup and re-pairing them.
> 
> Are there any updates for uapp?


There was thank you with a very nice fancy new UI but it didn't change the volume behaviour back to how it used to be.


----------



## musicday

We can now download the latest firmware from the beginning of the thread?


----------



## bluestorm1992

musicday said:


> We can now download the latest firmware from the beginning of the thread?


Not yet, let me upload it.


----------



## bluestorm1992

Actually, there's no need for me to download it for everyone now. You can directly get the bin file by clicking on it.







For the other files like the upgrade software or the driver, you can find them either from post #1 or Musicteck.


----------



## bluestorm1992

Wait, I just realized it is the same FW version as the previous one. They updated their website to allow users to directly download the bin file by clicking on it.


----------



## MarkParity

bluestorm1992 said:


> Wait, I just realized it is the same FW version as the previous one. They updated their website to allow users to directly download the bin file by clicking on it.


This is an ALL version, but yes it should be the same as the other V1.0.2.6 version but the difference with the volume setting I noticed would imply it isn't exactly the same as the other V1.0.2.6 version.


----------



## bnupy

What is the changelog on the new FW ?
I saw something on asynchronous UAC, what does that entail ?


----------



## bluestorm1992

bnupy said:


> I saw something on asynchronous UAC, what does that entail ?


Check out this article.

https://www.cambridgeaudio.com/usa/en/blog/our-guide-usb-audio-why-should-i-use-it


----------



## rodel808

eloelo said:


> Still waiting for my w2 to be repaired.
> 
> Does anyone have an issue where the w2 stops playing about 15-30min after starting playback (Spotify or uapp) from the phone (Samsung A52 here)? I noticed this occurs after the phone went into screen saving mode (black screen) for a while and only by turning the screen back on, the w2 continues playing music. The music could still be continuing to play on the app itself but no sound is output from w2 when this occurs. If it's a phone issue, would be great if anyone could give settings recommendations, thanks in advance.



Mines exhibit this same behavior and found out it was due to my cheap USB cable. I swapped the cable out and the issue went away for me.


----------



## musicday

bluestorm1992 said:


> Actually, there's no need for me to download it for everyone now. You can directly get the bin file by clicking on it.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Will do that when I get home.
Is good to see L&P shows up love and support.
Also thank you for all your help.


----------



## musicday

I've downloaded the file and did the update and everything went ok, but it still shows V1.0.2.6 instead of V1.0.2.6AS ALL or this is normal?


----------



## gto88

I believe that the version name will not have "AS ALL", so what you see is expected.


----------



## Earbones

Been listening to the LP W2 and the Lotoo Paw S1, comparing them to each other, and to my Sony ZX507.

The Sony is a bit older, and if you’re talking streaming, it certainly isn’t as format-capable as either of these devices, being hamstrung by it’s Android OS which handles streaming/streaming service downloads… so no bit-perfect. But that Sony house sound… gorgeous.

That said, the tonality of both the W2 and S1 is equally gorgeous. The Sony is deep and melodious, with squared-off grippy bass. The W2 manages to match the Sony’s depth and crunch, with perhaps bit more drive or stridency in the tone. The S1 matches the other two’s extension but is an overall clearer, rounder, sweeter tone than either… It’s just as warm as the W2 and Sony without being as dark. Curiously, I find the S1 to be just as technically capable as the W2, despite the extra hardware the latter boasts. 

Power-wise, the W2 is a be a bit of a vampire in my experience. Devices seem to drain very quickly with it. The S1 seems to do a lot better on that front. That said, a portable charger will even things out. And honestly, I’d probably carry one if I were using either. Better safe than sorry. 

Personally my favorite sound is the S1… and not just when compared to the W2, I feel it bests the ZX507 as well. But you can’t go wrong with the W2 either, depending on your preferences. To my ears the W2 and Sony tone are more alike than different, two close variations on a theme. 

Crazy that $165 (or $299 as the case may be) plus an iPod makes for something superior to just about any DAP on the planet…


----------



## ajchen

bluestorm1992 said:


> Wait, I just realized it is the same FW version as the previous one. They updated their website to allow users to directly download the bin file by clicking on it.


According the files' size and date , they should not be the same version . However , no idea what's the difference between these two version .


----------



## musicday

ajchen said:


> According the files' size and date , they should not be the same version . However , no idea what's the difference between these two version .


No is not the same file or firmware, as this was posted on L&P website on the 18 August.
Probably they have fixed some bugs, anyway this new firmware, made my W2 to sounds better then before, without a reason.


----------



## jonathane40

Has anyone compared the W2 with the DDHIFI TC44B?

I guess my main concern about the W2 is that it seems it draws too much power for iPhone. How are iPhone users coping with this issue?

cheers!


----------



## brif

jonathane40 said:


> I guess my main concern about the W2 is that it seems it draws too much power for iPhone. How are iPhone users coping with this issue?



I use W2 daily at work for 7 hours with an iPhone 12 mini.  I drive Focal Celestee most of the time, but also use Fiio FD5 and occasionally Empyrean. W2 gets plenty loud for me on all of these.  The iPhone starts to cut power around 85 on high gain. This is hearing damage volume and is too loud for me, so it’s not a problem. W2 absolutely destroys my battery. I was haging to charge the phone midday, until Apple released the magsafe battery. Now I just put that on when I get to my desk and begin listening. No problems now, plenty of battery.  I’m so happy with this setup I sold my DX300.  I also regularly use W2 with my iPad.  It’s a wonderful solution for Apple devices IMO.


----------



## jonathane40

brif said:


> I use W2 daily at work for 7 hours with an iPhone 12 mini.  I drive Focal Celestee most of the time, but also use Fiio FD5 and occasionally Empyrean. W2 gets plenty loud for me on all of these.  The iPhone starts to cut power around 85 on high gain. This is hearing damage volume and is too loud for me, so it’s not a problem. W2 absolutely destroys my battery. I was haging to charge the phone midday, until Apple released the magsafe battery. Now I just put that on when I get to my desk and begin listening. No problems now, plenty of battery.  I’m so happy with this setup I sold my DX300.  I also regularly use W2 with my iPad.  It’s a wonderful solution for Apple devices IMO.


Thanks for the detailed response! Finally found a clear answer as to how it works with iPhones and based on what you are saying it seems like it won’t be a problem for me as I am not driving power hungry headphones!


----------



## gto88

Just received mine, hooked up and listening. It has a big sound. pretty good with first impression.
I bought this mainly for my new iPad Pro, which has no phone output port.


----------



## Earbones (Aug 20, 2021)

jonathane40 said:


> Thanks for the detailed response! Finally found a clear answer as to how it works with iPhones and based on what you are saying it seems like it won’t be a problem for me as I am not driving power hungry headphones!


I run pretty sensitive IEMs (Vision Ears VE8 and 64 Audio A12T) at low volumes with the W2, and it was draining the battery of my 12” iPad Pro (M1) pretty quickly. So much so that I picked up the Lotoo S1... hence my little comparison above. Personally, I would not consider a phone/W2 setup without carrying a battery pack or the MagSafe solution...


----------



## 14christ

Earbones said:


> I run pretty sensitive IEMs (Vision Ears VE8 and 64 Audio A12T) at low volumes with the W2, and it was draining the battery of my 12” iPad Pro (M1) pretty quickly. So much so that I picked up the Lotoo S1... hence my little comparison above. Personally, I would not consider a phone/W2 setup without carrying a battery pack or the MagSafe solution...


Good to know. 👍

Personally I'll be using it via the USBC out on my laptop.


----------



## Ufanco

I don’t use the 2w with the iPhone 12 mini much anymore the battery drain issue just became too annoying. Since the sound is better using ipad Air it‘s become my main source for now for music player. The iPad also is usb c and easier find c to c cables than lighting to c. 

Really amazed on how far the technology has become the W2 and variations combo has become my main music listening source. Haven’t really spent much time listen to the home system since this upgrade. Says a lot when I’m using a $800 setup vs $6000. Granted it sounds better on home system but can’t really crank it up to same volume level.


----------



## jonathane40

Earbones said:


> I run pretty sensitive IEMs (Vision Ears VE8 and 64 Audio A12T) at low volumes with the W2, and it was draining the battery of my 12” iPad Pro (M1) pretty quickly. So much so that I picked up the Lotoo S1... hence my little comparison above. Personally, I would not consider a phone/W2 setup without carrying a battery pack or the MagSafe solution...



Thanks for the detailed description about the power consumption o the W2. I decided not to get it mainly due to that as I listen to music on my iPhone most of the time. I do have a Sony NW-ZX300 which I use but not nearly as much!

This brings me back to the drawing board into finding a balanced amp/dac for the iPhone that has a 4.4mm output for headphones! So far interested in the HiliDAC Audirect Beam 2S, Lotto S1, or the ddHiFi  TC44B. I mainly use the CA Andromeda or Sony EX1000 both with a 4.4 balanced cable. The annoying thing about Andromeda is that it is quite sensitive so I would like an amp/dac that has many volume steps so that I don’t have to use the iFi iematch!

cheers!
Jon


----------



## royiko

brif said:


> I use W2 daily at work for 7 hours with an iPhone 12 mini.  I drive Focal Celestee most of the time, but also use Fiio FD5 and occasionally Empyrean. W2 gets plenty loud for me on all of these.  The iPhone starts to cut power around 85 on high gain. This is hearing damage volume and is too loud for me, so it’s not a problem. W2 absolutely destroys my battery. I was haging to charge the phone midday, until Apple released the magsafe battery. Now I just put that on when I get to my desk and begin listening. No problems now, plenty of battery.  I’m so happy with this setup I sold my DX300.  I also regularly use W2 with my iPad.  It’s a wonderful solution for Apple devices IMO.



You think W2 matched sound quality of DX300?


----------



## musicday

14christ said:


> Good to know. 👍
> 
> Personally I'll be using it via the USBC out on my laptop.


I am using the W2 every day out of my windows 10 pro laptop and it works really well and sound amazing for it's size


----------



## rlw6534

jonathane40 said:


> Thanks for the detailed description about the power consumption o the W2. I decided not to get it mainly due to that as I listen to music on my iPhone most of the time. I do have a Sony NW-ZX300 which I use but not nearly as much!
> 
> This brings me back to the drawing board into finding a balanced amp/dac for the iPhone that has a 4.4mm output for headphones! So far interested in the HiliDAC Audirect Beam 2S, Lotto S1, or the ddHiFi  TC44B. I mainly use the CA Andromeda or Sony EX1000 both with a 4.4 balanced cable. The annoying thing about Andromeda is that it is quite sensitive so I would like an amp/dac that has many volume steps so that I don’t have to use the iFi iematch!
> 
> ...



Shanling UP5 has 4.4 mm as well as 2.5 mm... and it's own internal battery.


----------



## jonathane40

rlw6534 said:


> Shanling UP5 has 4.4 mm as well as 2.5 mm... and it's own internal battery.


Thanks! I looks really cool!


----------



## eloelo

jonathane40 said:


> Thanks! I looks really cool!


hidizs DH80S too!


----------



## vanez1985

Did anyone already compare W2 with newly released Fiio M11 Plus LTD in terms of SQ? I was going to buy iPhone 13 Pro Max to complement my W2 but feel very tempted to just go Fiio way as it is going much better battery life: reviews claim 10+ h BAL which is definitely much better than any smartphone+W2 combinations and also much cheaper than any flagship phone with good battery.


----------



## bluestorm1992

vanez1985 said:


> Did anyone already compare W2 with newly released Fiio M11 Plus LTD in terms of SQ? I was going to buy iPhone 13 Pro Max to complement my W2 but feel very tempted to just go Fiio way as it is going much better battery life: reviews claim 10+ h BAL which is definitely much better than any smartphone+W2 combinations and also much cheaper than any flagship phone with good battery.


A couple of people I know sold that quickly, including a W2 user. The sound from it seems a bit overly technical and plain.


----------



## vanez1985

bluestorm1992 said:


> A couple of people I know sold that quickly, including a W2 user. The sound from it seems a bit overly technical and plain.


Thanks for info! It looks like one local retailer has a demo unit in stock already, should try it when back from vacation


----------



## McCol

royiko said:


> You think W2 matched sound quality of DX300?



I'm not sure if the poster meant it matched the DX300 but I considered selling my DX300 due to the W2, however it doesn't match it for sound quality.  It's just that it is probably possible to make do with the W2.
The DX300 does everything with a bit more polish and grunt than the W2. Sound is fuller and deeper with more texture and detail, also more power and easier to drive full size headphones.  

That said I probably use my W2 more due to its ease of use and portability.


----------



## 14christ

McCol said:


> I'm not sure if the poster meant it matched the DX300 but I considered selling my DX300 due to the W2, however it doesn't match it for sound quality.  It's just that it is probably possible to make do with the W2.
> The DX300 does everything with a bit more polish and grunt than the W2. Sound is fuller and deeper with more texture and detail, also more power and easier to drive full size headphones.
> 
> That said I probably use my W2 more due to its ease of use and portability.


That's what I'm contemplating. Should I grab the dx300 or w2? Well, the only thing I'll be driving is sensitive iems as I don't own any cans. I'm sure there is a better sound signature from the dx300 bit is it 4x better than the w2. I highly doubt it so for now I'm almost positive I'll be grabbing the w2 over the dx300. 

Maybe by the time I'm ready to upgrade from the w2 there will be either a dx400 or w3. 😎


----------



## snowy8171 (Aug 21, 2021)

i also sold my dx300. not because it wasnt very good, but i used the w2 much more. sounds amazing and more convenient. dx300 sounded great, but i have put those funds toward the new vision ears ext


----------



## brif

royiko said:


> You think W2 matched sound quality of DX300?


DX300 had more grunt for sure, but I never used it. I don’t listen super loud. SQ for me was the same. I couldn’t tell the difference. Im not a super technical listener, just like music. W2 is much more convenient and I never touched the dx300 after getting W2. Mostly because I’d much rather use iphone than the android interface.


----------



## royiko

brif said:


> DX300 had more grunt for sure, but I never used it. I don’t listen super loud. SQ for me was the same. I couldn’t tell the difference. Im not a super technical listener, just like music. W2 is much more convenient and I never touched the dx300 after getting W2. Mostly because I’d much rather use iphone than the android interface.


From your saying and above, it seems to me that when listening to music as ambient for working such as programming/reading. It seems W2 is enough for IEMs. That's such a praise. I think I will try it definitely.


----------



## SoundJedi

I have been testing the W2 with a couple of my iems and it sounds absolutely amazing. I mainly use the balanced output. 

This won't come as a surprise but the W2 blows the ES100 and Qudelix 5K out of the water. The difference in SQ is quite vast. I wasn't expecting that big of a gap. 

The only question I have is if W2 will have enough power to drive my headphones. 

Anyone tried the W2 with some planar headphones?


----------



## bahamot

SoundJedi said:


> I have been testing the W2 with a couple of my iems and it sounds absolutely amazing. I mainly use the balanced output.
> 
> This won't come as a surprise but the W2 blows the ES100 and Qudelix 5K out of the water. The difference in SQ is quite vast. I wasn't expecting that big of a gap.
> 
> ...


I tried with OPPO PM1, it sounds good. But was too lazy to compare W2 to my D90+A90 stack.


----------



## OspreyAndy

SoundJedi said:


> I have been testing the W2 with a couple of my iems and it sounds absolutely amazing. I mainly use the balanced output.
> 
> This won't come as a surprise but the W2 blows the ES100 and Qudelix 5K out of the water. The difference in SQ is quite vast. I wasn't expecting that big of a gap.
> 
> ...


I have tested my W2 in all possible scenario, including with 3 planars I owned. It's just weak and lean sounding to do anything demanding despite the advanced double DAC/Amp circuitry. Yes it sounded great no doubt, if you keep it max at 64 Ohm. Even then ASUS ROG Clavis and TempoTec Sonata HD Pro (V3) sounded cleaner and with better technicalities to W2.
https://andyaudiovault.com/donglemadness/luxury-precision-w2/
You can read it all here at my page.


----------



## SoundJedi

AmericanSpirit said:


> I paired with ThieAudio Monarch lastnight, it’s very motivated, I can say it’s a best matched pair I’ve heard so far.
> Monarch also had a tad loose bass, and W2 trims it to very controlled and high SNR one


I second that W2 and Monarch are an amazing match. Bass is unbelievable. 

It's the main reason why I am hesitant to let go of the W2. Monarch is currently my go to iem and I'm not sure I'd get that bass quality with any other dongle.


----------



## 0RF30

SoundJedi said:


> I have been testing the W2 with a couple of my iems and it sounds absolutely amazing. I mainly use the balanced output.
> 
> This won't come as a surprise but the W2 blows the ES100 and Qudelix 5K out of the water. The difference in SQ is quite vast. I wasn't expecting that big of a gap.
> 
> ...



Yep. Sounds fine with HE-400i, HE-4XX, Sundara, on balanced output. For Fostex etc. , hard pass. Hidizs S9 and S9 PRO perform a bit better with planars.


----------



## rwelles

Does the L&P case work with MagSafe without the metal plate? Looking to upgrade my (non-MagSafe) iPhone 11 later this year.


----------



## brif

rwelles said:


> Does the L&P case work with MagSafe without the metal plate? Looking to upgrade my (non-MagSafe) iPhone 11 later this year.


My results with iPhone 12 mini:

With a naked phone it sticks, but the attraction is pretty weak.  it shakes off too easily. It’s even weaker if you using a MagSafe case on the phone. I was hoping it would work better.


----------



## rwelles

Thanks!


----------



## eloelo

W2 on the way back from the factory now, can't wait and I hope all is fixed


----------



## koledoff1986

eloelo said:


> W2 on the way back from the factory now, can't wait and I hope all is fixed


What happened to your device?


----------



## eloelo

koledoff1986 said:


> What happened to your device?


There was very loud hissing on the right channel and replugging the usb or installing firmware updates did not resolve the issue


----------



## ruffandruff

has anyone compared the w2 to hidizs s9 pro. Tonality wise and also in terms of output power?


----------



## OspreyAndy

ruffandruff said:


> has anyone compared the w2 to hidizs s9 pro. Tonality wise and also in terms of output power?


In have both. S9 Pro is neutral balanced while W2 is closer to DF neutral. Tonality wise S9 Pro offers more density in note weight vs W2. Output power W2 is not as powerful as S9 Pro which has almost double the drive of what W2 capable of. S9 Pro capable of driving even stubborn Magnetic Planars (91db) with great fidelity while W2 sounds a bit lean as the higher the load goes


----------



## dgjl

ruffandruff said:


> has anyone compared the w2 to hidizs s9 pro. Tonality wise and also in terms of output power?


I find s9 very flat and bland compared to W2. No contest with my Westone W80 iems.


----------



## vanez1985

SoundJedi said:


> I have been testing the W2 with a couple of my iems and it sounds absolutely amazing. I mainly use the balanced output.
> 
> This won't come as a surprise but the W2 blows the ES100 and Qudelix 5K out of the water. The difference in SQ is quite vast. I wasn't expecting that big of a gap.
> 
> ...


I tried it with Aeon Flow 2 Closed and power was definitely not enough to fully drive them. But I listen to IEMs on 60+ volume balanced in high gain, so it might be ok for you.


----------



## 0RF30

ruffandruff said:


> has anyone compared the w2 to hidizs s9 pro. Tonality wise and also in terms of output power?





OspreyAndy said:


> In have both. S9 Pro is neutral balanced while W2 is closer to DF neutral. Tonality wise S9 Pro offers more density in note weight vs W2. Output power W2 is not as powerful as S9 Pro which has almost double the drive of what W2 capable of. S9 Pro capable of driving even stubborn Magnetic Planars (91db) with great fidelity while W2 sounds a bit lean as the higher the load goes



I second OspreyAndy, but I would add that S9 PRO is no match for W2 in matter of soundstage depth, imaging and layering/separation. S9 (AKM) has good layering/separation. S9 PRO bass decay may be a bit too much. Highs are very nice on S9 PRO.


----------



## jonathane40

How would the W2 compare to the balanced output of the Sony NW-ZX300? I have been using it with Amdromeda and it works great and I don’t notice any hiss. For what I have read the W2 in low gain mode also should be completely silent with regards to hiss.
I have read many times that W2 won’t reach its full potential when plugged in to a phone as compared to a computer that can provide much more power. My concern is that I would be getting a very nice dac/amp and not really take its full potential if I’m using it with a phone. Amdromeda are easy to drive so not sure if there would be a noticeable improvement with these iem when plug-in to a source like a computer instead of an iPhone.


----------



## ruffandruff (Aug 23, 2021)

OspreyAndy said:


> In have both. S9 Pro is neutral balanced while W2 is closer to DF neutral. Tonality wise S9 Pro offers more density in note weight vs W2. Output power W2 is not as powerful as S9 Pro which has almost double the drive of what W2 capable of. S9 Pro capable of driving even stubborn Magnetic Planars (91db) with great fidelity while W2 sounds a bit lean as the higher the load goes


thanks man
i think i will prefer the s9 pro then....seems w2 is thinner sounding.????

@ORF30 thanks for your input aswell.
I am planning to use it with fiio em5...what do you guys think is better for it. I believe em5 requires quite a bit of power..so leaning towards s9 pro...going by @OspreyAndy 's words.


----------



## 0RF30 (Aug 23, 2021)

ruffandruff said:


> thanks man
> i think i will prefer the s9 pro then....seems w2 is thinner sounding.????
> 
> @ORF30 thanks for your input aswell.
> I am planning to use it with fiio em5...what do you guys think is better for it. I believe em5 requires quite a bit of power..so leaning towards s9 pro...going by @OspreyAndy 's words.


From what I read, W2 would be a lot more than enough for EM5 (take it with a pinch of salt, I never had hand on them).

For IEMs/earphones I'd pick W2, but tastes and all...

[EDIT] If you manage to find a second hand S9 (AKM), it would be good candidate too. I prefer it over ESS S9 PRO. The only con I find is the little bit recessed highs (in comparison to S9 PRO). But I find W2 better than both of them, unless you plan to drive current demanding planars (again, was fine with Hifimans I mentionned above though).


----------



## ruffandruff (Aug 23, 2021)

0RF30 said:


> From what I read, W2 would be a lot more than enough for EM5 (take it with a pinch of salt, I never had hand on them).
> 
> For IEMs/earphones I'd pick W2, but tastes and all...
> 
> [EDIT] If you manage to find a second hand S9 (AKM), it would be good candidate too. I prefer it over ESS S9 PRO. The only con I find is the little bit recessed highs (in comparison to S9 PRO). But I find W2 better than both of them, unless you plan to drive current demanding planars (again, was fine with Hifimans I mentionned above though).


not planning on using on any headphones for that matter....just for iems and earbuds.

I was almost convinced on w2 but after reading this post
https://www.head-fi.org/threads/lux...le-update-info-on-post-1.949448/post-16443609
& this
https://www.head-fi.org/threads/lux...le-update-info-on-post-1.949448/post-16393115
I am not sure anymore coz I am sensitive to sibilance. And also all the hassle with support and drivers it is kinda hard to consider it. I will overlook all for sq and volume control buttons if there not sibilant.

Unfortunately I cant get the s9(AKM) in my place..only the s9 pro is available.
 I have also looked at shanling ua2 vs s9 pro which stated that shanling has its mid bass boosted little bit and with less treble and it sometimes causes the bass to bleed into the mids. So only options I have are the s9 pro and w2 and ofcourse the dragon flies which i think is not that liked in this thread.

i have read that em5 require as much as meze 99 classics and the  sennheiser momentum 2's so....if w2 can drive them and not sibilant then i will pick the w2 over s9 pro.


----------



## ruffandruff (Aug 23, 2021)

Delete


----------



## OspreyAndy

ruffandruff said:


> thanks man
> i think i will prefer the s9 pro then....seems w2 is thinner sounding.????
> 
> @ORF30 thanks for your input aswell.
> I am planning to use it with fiio em5...what do you guys think is better for it. I believe em5 requires quite a bit of power..so leaning towards s9 pro...going by @OspreyAndy 's words.


No worries. What we tend to forget at times is how important synergy factor is. From my own extensive tests with so many Dongles, W2 appeared to be an excellent performer for an already efficient and technically competent pairing partner. This suggests that the tuning optimization for W2 as I see it does not account much for anything more demanding. While others like PEE51, S9, S9 Pro, Apogee Groove, E1DA 9038SG3 and Ovidius B1 has shown great prowess to drive the more stubborn ones while similarly adept with the sensitive ones as well. And always remember that a DAC/Amp can only be judged by the listening endpoint device they are connected to. So knowing your IEMs/Headphones well before deciding on the pairing will make or break the end results. Then there's a matter of taste and preferences.


----------



## FooFighter

ruffandruff said:


> not planning on using on any headphones for that matter....just for iems and earbuds.
> 
> I was almost convinced on w2 but after reading this post
> https://www.head-fi.org/threads/lux...le-update-info-on-post-1.949448/post-16443609
> ...


As 2nd post is from me:
I have indeed tested lots of szenarios with different DAPs and yes W2 belongs to the more reveiling ones in upper mids where I am also a tad sensitive.
I think though that different DAPs have their pros and cons.
So e.g M8 though it's Shanlings TOTL DAP is way bigger and heavier and more expensive than W2 and can for some songs like modern fast paced ones like EDM where I want to enjoy the clarity and sub bass punch vs M8s full bodied mid bass emphasis and forgivingness I'd prefer W2 over M8.
What I want to say is that there's always a tradeoff even at TOTL level and W2 isn't perfect for 100% of music for me but for a good part of it depending on mood and taste (and music mixes / sensivity to upper mids) and not to forget gear: if you have a very lush and dark IEM W2 can be the perfect complement.
The mentioned song example is very extreme and not the average example Imho...


----------



## ruffandruff

OspreyAndy said:


> No worries. What we tend to forget at times is how important synergy factor is. From my own extensive tests with so many Dongles, W2 appeared to be an excellent performer for an already efficient and technically competent pairing partner. This suggests that the tuning optimization for W2 as I see it does not account much for anything more demanding. While others like PEE51, S9, S9 Pro, Apogee Groove, E1DA 9038SG3 and Ovidius B1 has shown great prowess to drive the more stubborn ones while similarly adept with the sensitive ones as well. And always remember that a DAC/Amp can only be judged by the listening endpoint device they are connected to. So knowing your IEMs/Headphones well before deciding on the pairing will make or break the end results. Then there's a matter of taste and preferences.


agreed.!
After reading all these even I realized tuning options of w2 doesnt matter as much as the synergy and its ability to drive them.


----------



## 14christ

I have an easy solution. Purchase both the S9 Pro and w2 and have a thorough listening session. Easy breezy...


----------



## ruffandruff (Aug 23, 2021)

FooFighter said:


> As 2nd post is from me:
> I have indeed tested lots of szenarios with different DAPs and yes W2 belongs to the more reveiling ones in upper mids where I am also a tad sensitive.
> I think though that different DAPs have their pros and cons.
> So e.g M8 though it's Shanlings TOTL DAP is way bigger and heavier and more expensive than W2 and can for some songs like modern fast paced ones like EDM where I want to enjoy the clarity and sub bass punch vs M8s full bodied mid bass emphasis and forgivingness I'd prefer W2 over M8.
> ...


I came to realize that aswell. There is chance of getting bright gear....

So I am kinda thinking of getting shanling ua2 & w2 since the ua2 is warmer than s9 pro....I'd like to have something more significantly contrasting in tonality @14christ


----------



## ruffandruff (Aug 23, 2021)

FooFighter said:


> As 2nd post is from me:
> I have indeed tested lots of szenarios with different DAPs and yes W2 belongs to the more reveiling ones in upper mids where I am also a tad sensitive.
> I think though that different DAPs have their pros and cons.
> So e.g M8 though it's Shanlings TOTL DAP is way bigger and heavier and more expensive than W2 and can for some songs like modern fast paced ones like EDM where I want to enjoy the clarity and sub bass punch vs M8s full bodied mid bass emphasis and forgivingness I'd prefer W2 over M8.
> ...


btw thanks for the explanation....you very much cleared all my doubts about the w2 tonality.
I had experiences in the past with some earbuds with sibilant vocals and hated them...I am new to this audiophile language but by upper mids u mean vocals than yes I am sensitive to vocals especially female.


----------



## FooFighter (Aug 23, 2021)

ruffandruff said:


> I came to realize that aswell. There is chance of getting bright gear....
> 
> So I am kinda thinking of getting shanling ua2 & w2 since the ua2 is warmer than s9 pro....I'd like to have something more significantly contrasting in tonality @14christ


Very good idea - am actually doing the same.
Haven't really tried so many dongles.
Getting some mix of detail plus lush sound I found only at summit level unfortunately so far with M30 - nothing too portable 😉
DX300 can be a good choice too if ever going along the DAP route


----------



## ruffandruff

FooFighter said:


> Very good idea - am actually doing the same.
> Haven't really tried so many dongles.
> Getting some mix of detail plus lush sound I found only at summit level unfortunately so far with M30 - nothing too portable 😉
> DX300 can be a good choice too if ever going along the DAP route


U mean shanling m30?
not going the dap route though...dont like carry an extra device other than my phone and laptop.
I will mainly use the dongle with laptop so i dont mind higher power draw also.


----------



## FooFighter

ruffandruff said:


> U mean shanling m30?
> not going the dap route though...dont like carry an extra device other than my phone and laptop.
> I will mainly use the dongle with laptop so i dont mind higher power draw also.


You might also realize different sound signatures driving dongles from your laptop vs mobile phone and then having options like equalizing, upsampling etc.
Enough room for tweaking sound to your liking.


----------



## Rafinnnnnn15

Hello friends, I am currently interested in the W2, could someone who has the Fiio M11 Plus and the W2 compare it? Since I'm gathering to make the leap from M11 to M11 Plus.

I hope you can help me friends, greetings


----------



## 0RF30 (Aug 23, 2021)

ruffandruff said:


> not planning on using on any headphones for that matter....just for iems and earbuds.
> 
> I was almost convinced on w2 but after reading this post
> https://www.head-fi.org/threads/lux...le-update-info-on-post-1.949448/post-16443609
> ...


It's a shame AKM S9 is no longer an option brand new, because among the dongles I tried recently it could be the best pick to my understanding of what you're looking for. I got a second hand one in classified here in France just a week ago for a friend of mine (70€). Maybe if you search a bit...


----------



## musicday

I have no problems at all with the battery consumption of W2.
I love it's power output and the sound most of all. Well worth it for me.


----------



## SoundJedi

OspreyAndy said:


> No worries. What we tend to forget at times is how important synergy factor is. From my own extensive tests with so many Dongles, W2 appeared to be an excellent performer for an already efficient and technically competent pairing partner. This suggests that the tuning optimization for W2 as I see it does not account much for anything more demanding. While others like PEE51, S9, S9 Pro, Apogee Groove, E1DA 9038SG3 and Ovidius B1 has shown great prowess to drive the more stubborn ones while similarly adept with the sensitive ones as well. And always remember that a DAC/Amp can only be judged by the listening endpoint device they are connected to. So knowing your IEMs/Headphones well before deciding on the pairing will make or break the end results. Then there's a matter of taste and preferences.



There's been lots of great info the last couple of days regarding matching. We are all looking for what sounds the best with personal gear. 

I already know that W2 pairs exceedingly well with Monarch: tighter bass and meatier, more forward vocals. A match made in heaven. 

I tried W2 with my ThieAudio V14 today. V14 is a tricky iem. Out of the box, upper mids can be a bit harsh and treble extension very slightly lacking. 

But give V14 the right P-EQ adjustment and it becomes one marvel of an iem. Its sound signature is punchy and forward while being extremely resolving. Bass is probably the best you can get with BAs. it's the iem I own or have tried that sounds the most like a full size headphone (Focal Stellia being the closest comp). Monarch in comparison has more of a typical iem sound. 

With the W2, V14 sounds as good as I have heard it with any source. Compared with Qudelix, the stage is much bigger and imaging significantly better. Vocals are more forward, guitars take a step back but are meatier. Pianos sound great. There's a whole "atmosphere" with W2 that Qudelix 5K simply can't reproduce. V14 with Qudelix also sounds more "flat", there's not as much 3d effect as with W2.  

Listening to the Sgt Peppers intro gave me chills. It's immersive and you feel you're in the theater. 

V14 and Monarch are both extremely resolving. V14 can get fatiguing but I didn't notice any harshness with the W2. 

I will do one more test with my ThieAudio L3 to check pairing with a more budget iem. 

The sound is out of UAPP connected to Quboz. Samsung galaxy S10+. Both Qudelix and W2 on high gain balanced output.


----------



## 14christ

SoundJedi said:


> There's been lots of great info the last couple of days regarding matching. We are all looking for what sounds the best with personal gear.
> 
> I already know that W2 pairs exceedingly well with Monarch: tighter bass and meatier, more forward vocals. A match made in heaven.
> 
> ...


High gain with the IEMs?


----------



## SoundJedi

14christ said:


> High gain with the IEMs?



Yes.


----------



## Gus141

Rafinnnnnn15 said:


> Hello friends, I am currently interested in the W2, could someone who has the Fiio M11 Plus and the W2 compare it? Since I'm gathering to make the leap from M11 to M11 Plus.
> 
> I hope you can help me friends, greetings


Your use cases, sources, and earphones/headphones, are really going to determine the correct answers to your questions, but…

I have the M11+LTD and had the M11Pro (and I also have the W2 and the S1), so hopefully I can help you. First of all, I love the M11+; I sold my M11Pro since I no longer need it. So if you like the M11 but want to go from ancient Android 7 to Android 10, do it; the M11+LTD is a very mature design and works great (only a few small, not worth worrying about, bugs).

Now, as far convenience goes, I would not want to only have the W2 or the M11+; I would want both. For me, the beauty of the W2 is that I can carry it around and when I want, connect it to my iPad or iPhone and I know it will sound great with my headphones/earphones; but I use the M11+ when I just want a dedicated DAP with balanced out that sounds great. 

Though I use the S1 with my iPhone mostly, rather than the W2, since I find the power draw is lower and the sound is better to me on the iPhone; maybe due to this power issue. 

I use the W2 with my iPad Pro 2020 (USB-C) and it sounds awesome. I rarely attach any of my old USB DACs to the iPad any more (e.g., NX4, xDSD, poly, etc.) since the W2 is just perfect on my iPad (and remember, there isn’t just one house sound, since there are many options with the tone settings, filters, and EQ. The S1 has some great presets too: I love the Nearfield and Farfield presets on the S1 since they act like Crossfeed Low and Crossfeed High, respectifvely

I will say that the best “DAP” I have is the iPhone 12 Mini connected to a Lotoo Paw S1; but the M11+LTD is my next favorite all-in-one DAP (I also use a Sony ZX507 a lot since it is so light and convenient).

All these DACs and sources are great, and the earphones/headphones are going to be the bigger differentiators. I use the following: MDR-Z1R (on Android sources with UAPP + Toneboosters PEQ, or PEQ on RME ADI-2 DAC); IER-Z1R on all balanced DAP and DAC outputs with no EQ; IER-M9 balanced, with no EQ, for ultra-portable use; and, my old favorite MDR-1A, single-ended on S1 and older USB DACs, with upgraded MUC SE cable.

Good luck with your research.
Cheers,
Gus


----------



## 14christ

Gus141 said:


> Your use cases, sources, and earphones/headphones, are really going to determine the correct answers to your questions, but…
> 
> I have the M11+LTD and had the M11Pro (and I also have the W2 and the S1), so hopefully I can help you. First of all, I love the M11+; I sold my M11Pro since I no longer need it. So if you like the M11 but want to go from ancient Android 7 to Android 10, do it; the M11+LTD is a very mature design and works great (only a few small, not worth worrying about, bugs).
> 
> ...


You wouldn't happen to own a set of um mk2? I would love to hear a comparison between the w2 and plus ltd while using the um mk2


----------



## Gus141

14christ said:


> You wouldn't happen to own a set of um mk2? I would love to hear a comparison between the w2 and plus ltd while using the um mk2


Sorry no, always wanted to try the UM IEMs though. I think I’d like them based on what I’ve read.


----------



## jonathane40

Has anyone used Andromeda with the W2. If so, what are your thoughts?


----------



## ruffandruff (Aug 24, 2021)

FooFighter said:


> You might also realize different sound signatures driving dongles from your laptop vs mobile phone and then having options like equalizing, upsampling etc.
> Enough room for tweaking sound to your liking.


yes tweaking part it is so much easier to do on a laptop than with phones...though neutron player has a lot of options, its UI is just so difficult to deal with.
Absolutely...there was a time when I liked dark iems now I find them boring....I need a little sparkle but not too much.
I have also realized that dark signature is usually sloppy with bass(boring)...not dynamic and quick.
After going through this thread from page 55..i think i will like the w2.
@SoundJedi talks about the same thing as @0RF30 about its soundstage....i am quite intrigued to test it out.


@0RF30


> It's a shame AKM S9 is no longer an option brand new, because among the dongles I tried recently it could be the best pick to my understanding of what you're looking for. I got a second hand one in classified here in France just a week ago for a friend of mine (70€). Maybe if you search a bit...


Yes...i think it is because of the akm factory fire that occurred...it caused a lot of shortages....even Shanling announced they are discontinuing M8 and replacing it with m9 paired with an alternative dac.


There is a lot of competition among dongle dacs now but not many are with akm chips. They are known for their soundstage (referring to soundnews review of d70s)
Wish things change soon.


----------



## Damz87

jonathane40 said:


> Has anyone used Andromeda with the W2. If so, what are your thoughts?


Yes, it’s very good  no hiss, excellent clarity and resolution. Probably the best sounding source I’ve tried with Andromeda.


----------



## 0RF30 (Aug 24, 2021)

ruffandruff said:


> yes tweaking part it is so much easier to do on a laptop than with phones...though neutron player has a lot of options, its UI is just so difficult to deal with.
> Absolutely...there was a time when I liked dark iems now I find them boring....I need a little sparkle but not too much.
> I have also realized that dark signature is usually sloppy with bass(boring)...not dynamic and quick.
> After going through this thread from page 55..i think i will like the w2.
> ...


Yup, that's the reason why Hidizs came with ESS S9 PRO so shortly after AKM S9.

Someone shared an aliexpress link some pages before about a something like 400$ AKM dongle. Good choice of chip and price bracket dudes... arf. Plus the thing didn't seemed to be state of the art design and build quality.

About soundstage, I remain skeptical it is about DAC chip brand, even if I also experienced some recurrences. I think it's more related to opamp than DAC.


----------



## OspreyAndy

0RF30 said:


> Yup, that's the reason why Hidizs came with ESS S9 PRO so shortly after AKM S9.
> 
> Someone shared an aliexpress link some pages before about a something like 400$ AKM dongle. Good choice of chip and price bracket dudes... arf. Plus the thing didn't seemed to be state of the art design and build quality.
> 
> About soundstage, I remain skeptical it is about DAC chip brand, even if I also experienced some recurrences. I think it's more related to opamp than DAC.


Soundstage are largely influenced by the amp stage. However if we are to look at just DAC stage and dongles with integrated amp, yes the DAC variant have influence on the initial projection of soundstage and imaging. For example I have found that ESS Sabre based dongles (those compact ones especially) are innately tall somewhat narrow and a bit more focused on L/R - ES9280-9281 are good examples of these and over 20 units of them that I have tested with 5 different type of IEMs/Headphones they all ultimately exhibited that similar traits. But when built and implemented with discrete Amp stages on the bigger dongles like Apogee Groove, Cobalt, S9 Pro, E1DA 9038 series, BEAM 2S etc, the staging and imaging altered by the amp behavior.
On the other hand, Conexant (Synaptics) DACs in native mode are the ones that has the most balanced and well rounded soundstage with holographic imaging. Again similar tests I have done on 5-6 different dongles with those chips exhibited similar traits. The same can be said of Cirrus Logic chips.

So yes, at some point the DAC itself impart soundstage and imaging footprint.


----------



## SoundJedi

SoundJedi said:


> There's been lots of great info the last couple of days regarding matching. We are all looking for what sounds the best with personal gear.
> 
> I already know that W2 pairs exceedingly well with Monarch: tighter bass and meatier, more forward vocals. A match made in heaven.
> 
> ...



Had a quick session with the ThieAudio L3. Most observations still hold: tighter and better bass control, more layering and 3d effect, weightier and fuller vocals, even more pronounced with female voices. The difference is significant with Adele for example. 

I didn't notice the same difference in stage size as I did with V14, probably because of the L3 limitations. It's excellent but still a relatively budget iem after all. 

So I guess W2 edge scales up with higher quality gear, which is not surprising.


----------



## TheTalbotHound

W2 update. Defective unit was replaced. ABing it vs E1DA, it's a tossup so far. E1DA has slightly fuller mids, W2 has more forward treble. So far i'm preferring TUNE mode 01 over TUNE mode 02. Anyone got details on what the different TUNE modes are doing? Is it a sort of Apodising vs Non-Apodising thing?


----------



## musicday

So L&P will release a new firmware update for the W2 with the Sony Z1R iem EQ preset?


----------



## 0RF30 (Aug 27, 2021)

TheTalbotHound said:


> W2 update. Defective unit was replaced. ABing it vs E1DA, it's a tossup so far. E1DA has slightly fuller mids, W2 has more forward treble. So far i'm preferring TUNE mode 01 over TUNE mode 02. Anyone got details on what the different TUNE modes are doing? Is it a sort of Apodising vs Non-Apodising thing?



Nothing to do with filters I think. Here's the answer from the person (WolfX-700 on ASR - L7Audiolab) who shared the thing with L&P :
https://www.audiosciencereview.com/...-w1-w2-portable-usb-dac-amp.18148/post-746949


----------



## bnupy

I am trying out the AK dongle PEE51. Comparatively its a bit less staging than w2. A bit of a subbass lift, and some clarity in treble (It might be a bit fatiguing depending on transducer), has some excelent sharp imaging. But its too sharp, compared to the w2 which is having a general tone across the board.


----------



## lextheimpaler

FooFighter said:


> First mobility test with ddhifi adapter kit with IPhone and W2 squeezed in back and front jeans pockets passed.
> I was tidying in the house moving in different positions, walking, crouching etc with no effect on connectivity, so dead solid.
> I have though a question to all W2 users: how are you folding your setup?I was wondering if the bulky new lightning adapter should better point upwards when in pocket so it's not so much squeezed.
> On the other hand when putting the IPhone upside down you have another 180 degree twist of your IEM cable, respectively USB-C cable - see pictures...
> I am also waiting for Aliexpress 180 degree USB-C adapter which we discussed before - but that one will only work for USB-C players so not with my IPhone


What's wrong with the supplied adapters with the W2?


----------



## musicday

lextheimpaler said:


> What's wrong with the supplied adapters with the W2?


Nothing for me apart the colour


----------



## FooFighter

lextheimpaler said:


> What's wrong with the supplied adapters with the W2?


Unstable, losing connections, you will find many posts here mostly about the lightning adapter.
Don't know about current batches, maybe they improved meanwhile


----------



## lextheimpaler

FooFighter said:


> Unstable, losing connections, you will find many posts here mostly about the lightning adapter.
> Don't know about current batches, maybe they improved meanwhile


Just received my W2 last week and using both the  dongles supplied to my iphone (L to C) and ipad (C to C) (both black). I guess they fixed it because I don't get that problem. The only problem is battery drain from my 12 Pro Max.


----------



## 0RF30

lextheimpaler said:


> Just received my W2 last week and using both the  dongles supplied to my iphone (L to C) and ipad (C to C) (both black). I guess they fixed it because I don't get that problem. The only problem is battery drain from my 12 Pro Max.


Give it time


----------



## brif

My dream is a rigid 180 degree adapter for iPhone/W2. A backpack/jetpack concept. I have the c to c 180 coming soon, for iPad. But can’t find a lightning option.


----------



## TheTalbotHound (Aug 28, 2021)

0RF30 said:


> Nothing to do with filters I think. Here's the answer from the person (WolfX-700 on ASR - L7Audiolab) who shared the thing with L&P :
> https://www.audiosciencereview.com/...-w1-w2-portable-usb-dac-amp.18148/post-746949


OK that describes the effect, but he seems reluctant (possibly for commercial reasons) to explain how this effect is achieved.


----------



## 0RF30 (Aug 28, 2021)

TheTalbotHound said:


> OK that describes the effect, but he seems reluctant (possibly for commercial reasons) to explain how this effect is achieved.



Indeed, the evasive answer was probably on purpose. I saw you asked on ASR, wait and see...


----------



## Kiats

lextheimpaler said:


> Just received my W2 last week and using both the  dongles supplied to my iphone (L to C) and ipad (C to C) (both black). I guess they fixed it because I don't get that problem. The only problem is battery drain from my 12 Pro Max.


The problem is really down to the lightning connector: not quite the most stable connector. Notice you don’t hear as much about the same issues in respect of the iDevices which have moved over to USB C connectors.


----------



## lextheimpaler

Kiats said:


> The problem is really down to the lightning connector: not quite the most stable connector. Notice you don’t hear as much about the same issues in respect of the iDevices which have moved over to USB C connectors.


So far for me, I don't have disconnects nor dropouts but let's see, maybe wear and tear will affect the cable.


----------



## Kiats

doesn't impact me thus far. Fingers crossed


----------



## Ufanco

I bought couple of different size custom usb c to c otg cables for use the w2. The first one arrived and quality is great so figure share a picture of it. The 2nd one shorter at six and a half inches. The link is to the company and what type of cable I requested.
https://www.aliexpress.com/item/1005002994387021.html?spm=a2g0s.9042311.0.0.44ba4c4dWBkmMP


----------



## musicday

Some little snakes you've got there.


----------



## eloelo (Aug 30, 2021)

Finally got my W2 back from repair and the hiss is gone!!!  Took exactly 1 month's time from the time I shipped it out. Spent about $10 to ship it back and forth.

I bought my W2 from huo guang store on aliexpress and did my RMA back to the same store. Seller seems trustworthy based on this. Plus I got the official black cables with it


----------



## bluestorm1992

eloelo said:


> Finally got my W2 back from repair and the hiss is gone!!!  Took exactly 1 month's time from the time I shipped it out. Spent about $10 to ship it back and forth.
> 
> I bought my W2 from huo guang store on aliexpress and did my RMA back to the same store. Seller seems trustworthy based on this. Plus I got the official black cables with it


Congrats man, enjoy!


----------



## eloelo (Aug 30, 2021)

Hmm weird. After I got my W2 back, it sounds noticeably fuller and warmer than I remembered. Like warmer than Paw S1 warm on Tone 1 setting. Maybe my initial W2 was already on the brink of dying so it sounded different? Really vibing with it now though


----------



## musicday (Aug 30, 2021)

eloelo said:


> Hmm weird. After I got my W2 back, it sounds noticeably fuller and warmer than I remembered. Like warmer than Paw S1 warm on Tone 1 setting. Maybe my initial W2 was already on the brink of dying so it sounded different? Really vibing with it now though


If you are on the last firmware update, will certainly sound better. At least this is my perception.
The sound has been improved by 10% in my case.


----------



## Ufanco

musicday said:


> If you are on the last firmware update, will certainly sound better. At least this is my perception.
> The sound has been improved by 10% in my case.


Humm guess going need to again find someone that will let me use there windows machine. My mini macs getting old so not sure if windows will run on it. It’s really lame that they can’t take a little time to make a Mac program, w2 been on the market long enough that this shoulda been fixed by now. Just bummed that I’m missing out on firmware improvements due to this.


----------



## jonathane40

Damz87 said:


> Yes, it’s very good  no hiss, excellent clarity and resolution. Probably the best sounding source I’ve tried with Andromeda.


Thanks! I’m really torn between the W2 and the PAW S1 to mainly use with Andromeda and Sony MSR-EX1000. My concern with the W2 is that I have read from several people that the iPhone can’t provide enough power to make the W2 shine.
I wonder if there is a way to use the W2 with an iPhone and also connect an external power source to it.


----------



## jonathane40

TheTalbotHound said:


> W2 update. Defective unit was replaced. ABing it vs E1DA, it's a tossup so far. E1DA has slightly fuller mids, W2 has more forward treble. So far i'm preferring TUNE mode 01 over TUNE mode 02. Anyone got details on what the different TUNE modes are doing? Is it a sort of Apodising vs Non-Apodising thing?



Have you tried the E1DA with sensitive IEMs like Andromeda? If so, is there any hiss?


----------



## ZachPtheDude

jonathane40 said:


> Thanks! I’m really torn between the W2 and the PAW S1 to mainly use with Andromeda and Sony MSR-EX1000. My concern with the W2 is that I have read from several people that the iPhone can’t provide enough power to make the W2 shine.
> I wonder if there is a way to use the W2 with an iPhone and also connect an external power source to it.


I wouldn’t say that it can’t provide enough power to shine in your use-case.  I guess it would depend on just how loud you listen to your music, but on high gain with *most* IEMs I think an iPhone will do just fine.  It will drain the battery though.  

there’s also the option of getting a portable transport of sorts, like the xduoo X10t II, which is what I did


----------



## eloelo

jonathane40 said:


> Have you tried the E1DA with sensitive IEMs like Andromeda? If so, is there any hiss?


I'd recommend against E1DA for sensitive iems. The owner of e1da said it's meant to power demanding earphones/headphones. When using sensitive iems, there can be random hiss and pops when unplugging or changing settings that can be unpleasantly loud. The volume cap using software helps but use at your own risk.

W2 is def superior to paw S1 for me. Paw S1 loses to cheaper dongles imo


----------



## MarkParity

eloelo said:


> I'd recommend against E1DA for sensitive iems. The owner of e1da said it's meant to power demanding earphones/headphones. When using sensitive iems, there can be random hiss and pops when unplugging or changing settings that can be unpleasantly loud. The volume cap using software helps but use at your own risk.
> 
> W2 is def superior to paw S1 for me. Paw S1 loses to cheaper dongles imo


The ifi iematch fixes that problem. I use my Westone W80 (111 dB at 1 mW) with the e1da sometimes without the iematch I agree it was unusable.

I've reverted my W2 F/W back to the older W1_W2_V1.0.2.0_AS version from the newest V1.0.2.6_AS_ALL. The way the volume controls work in the newer F/W was causing me issues.

Did anybody else upgrade to  V1.0.2.6_AS_ALL and notice the volume works differently?


----------



## rlw6534

jonathane40 said:


> I wonder if there is a way to use the W2 with an iPhone and also connect an external power source to it.



Sure, the Apple USB 3 CCK has both power and USB.  I use it frequently.


----------



## jonathane40

rlw6534 said:


> Sure, the Apple USB 3 CCK has both power and USB.  I use it frequently.


That’s great to know! What type of battery pack would provide the full power that allows the W2 to operate at its peak performance? I have read many times that W2 sounds quite different when plugged in to a phone compared to a computer because according to these reviewers, the computer can provide the full power it needs. I just don’t know what exactly is the amount of power they need! These reviewers also mention that a laptop won’t provide the amount of power it needs; they  mention that it has to be plugged in to a desktop. Does this make sense?
Thanks!


----------



## rlw6534

jonathane40 said:


> That’s great to know! What type of battery pack would provide the full power that allows the W2 to operate at its peak performance? I have read many times that W2 sounds quite different when plugged in to a phone compared to a computer because according to these reviewers, the computer can provide the full power it needs. I just don’t know what exactly is the amount of power they need! These reviewers also mention that a laptop won’t provide the amount of power it needs; they  mention that it has to be plugged in to a desktop. Does this make sense?
> Thanks!



I have to say that I don't really know the answer to this.  The W2 supposedly draws up to 120 ma (at 5V) which exceeds the iPhone's 100 ma limit.   A PC with USB2 can put out 500 ma (USB3 is 900ma).   120 ma at 5V is only 0.6 watts.  Apple's smallest iPhone charger is already 5 watts.  Based on this, just about any charger or battery pack should be more than enough.  I don't own a W2 so I can't test.


----------



## eloelo (Aug 31, 2021)

This is very weird. I got suspicious after the W2 I got back sounded much warmer than I remembered, perhaps overly warm. Then I remembered that W1_V1.0.2.6_AS_ALL.bin was just released, and flashed the new firmware....still very warm. Since the firmware that I last used before I sent my W2 for repair was was W1_V1.0.2.6_AS.bin (no "ALL"), I flashed the W1_V1.0.2.6_AS.bin I downloaded before, and wala the sound was back to what I remembered. I'm thinking the new W1_V1.0.2.6_AS_ALL.bin might be responsible for the warm sound. It's weird 2 firmwares with the same version 1.0.2.6 would make such a difference. I wonder if this is intended or not... but of course I would like to know if others faced the same change as me.

edit: nvm, switching back to W1_V1.0.2.6_AS_ALL.bin, yeah slightly warmer.  I will try A/Bing a little more though... I'm using W2 out of my desktop


----------



## susko

eloelo said:


> Hmm weird. After I got my W2 back, it sounds noticeably fuller and warmer than I remembered. Like warmer than Paw S1 warm on Tone 1 setting. Maybe my initial W2 was already on the brink of dying so it sounded different? Really vibing with it now though


Same story here, after the FW update mine sounds more musical, a touch warmer with nicer tonality.  I'm digging it!


----------



## eloelo

susko said:


> Same story here, after the FW update mine sounds more musical, a touch warmer with nicer tonality.  I'm digging it!


I think my iems are already pretty warm or sensitive to such changes, I actually prefer the older 1.0.26 so I'm sticking with that XD. Maybe if I have a colder iem I might switch the firmware. Still...I'm not too welcome of stealth changes in general lol


----------



## brif

rlw6534 said:


> I have to say that I don't really know the answer to this.  The W2 supposedly draws up to 120 ma (at 5V) which exceeds the iPhone's 100 ma limit.   A PC with USB2 can put out 500 ma (USB3 is 900ma).   120 ma at 5V is only 0.6 watts.  Apple's smallest iPhone charger is already 5 watts.  Based on this, just about any charger or battery pack should be more than enough.  I don't own a W2 so I can't test.





jonathane40 said:


> That’s great to know! What type of battery pack would provide the full power that allows the W2 to operate at its peak performance? I have read many times that W2 sounds quite different when plugged in to a phone compared to a computer because according to these reviewers, the computer can provide the full power it needs. I just don’t know what exactly is the amount of power they need! These reviewers also mention that a laptop won’t provide the amount of power it needs; they  mention that it has to be plugged in to a desktop. Does this make sense?
> Thanks!


I use W2 daily with my iPhone 12 mini and Focal Celestee.  It can get very loud.  You can run the W2 up to 85 volume (high gain), beyond that the iPhone will not provide enough power and the audio will begin to get 'choppy'.  But with Celeste 85 is too loud, its well into the hearing damage zone.  I generally listen around 45 volume.  It does chew through battery quickly.  However, I purchased the Apple MagSafe battery pack and that allows me to use W2 for a full work day and come out the other side with a phone battery at ~75-80%.  I do have to recharge the MagSafe battery every night.  I just leave it at work on my desk plugged in so its ready for me the next morning.  I am much happier with this setup than when I lugged a DX300 back and forth.  I can pick it up, slide it into my pocket and walk around the office without issue.  Which is why I don't just run a full desktop rig at the office, I move around too much.


----------



## Donald ZH

Hi, have been reading up on the W2 and decided to purchase it for use in my car. Would like to know if below connections are able to play in my car. Thanks in advance.

Using Ipad Air to USB hub which allows me to charge my ipad air and type c connector to W2. Would like to know whether I can use 3.5MM Spdif cable with coaxial male to my car dsp (Brax DSP)? If can be used, how does it compare to using 4.4MM balance cable with RCA to my car dsp?


----------



## rwelles (Aug 31, 2021)

The W2 only has USB input.  Oops, mis-read your question...


----------



## Donald ZH

rwelles said:


> The W2 only has USB input.


Yes connecting W2 to my ipad air via type c to type c.


----------



## pdxfletch

rlw6534 said:


> I have to say that I don't really know the answer to this.  The W2 supposedly draws up to 120 ma (at 5V) which exceeds the iPhone's 100 ma limit.   A PC with USB2 can put out 500 ma (USB3 is 900ma).   120 ma at 5V is only 0.6 watts.  Apple's smallest iPhone charger is already 5 watts.  Based on this, just about any charger or battery pack should be more than enough.  I don't own a W2 so I can't test.



I purchased the OE Audio type-C to lighting adapter (oeotg-digital-cable) and have had no issues with W2's power draw at any volume from an iPhone 11 Pro. OE Audio claims they redesigned the adapter circuit to achieve up to a 5V 200 mA output. "Most of the Lightning OTG cables, which have output of 3.3V 100mA cannot fulfill the need for portable DACs. We redesigned the circuit, which the OEOTG cable can achieve a 5V 200mA output." The adapter is rather expensive at $35, but has held up better than the $15 amazon one (USB DAC OTG), that someone here recommended, which unfortunately disconnects easily due to too much wiggle in the lightning port.

In any case, no problems powering my ier-z1r, but agree with the other comments that the W2 quickly depletes the iPhone battery.


----------



## pdxfletch

Ufanco said:


> Humm guess going need to again find someone that will let me use there windows machine. My mini macs getting old so not sure if windows will run on it. It’s really lame that they can’t take a little time to make a Mac program, w2 been on the market long enough that this shoulda been fixed by now. Just bummed that I’m missing out on firmware improvements due to this.


Same. It's unfortunate that a company like L&P charges such a premium for their products but does not provide rather basic support for mac users, and apparently not the easiest company to contact for direct support. Normally I wouldn't make a purchase for those reasons alone, but I decided to jump on the hype train based on all the head-fi user reports. I did enjoy my brief use of the PAW S1 due to the lower power consumption and upgradeability via mac. I may go back to the S1 or try the E1DA or Sparrow for when I'm on the go and need to preserve battery life.


----------



## twister6

pdxfletch said:


> I purchased the OE Audio type-C to lighting adapter (oeotg-digital-cable) and have had no issues with W2's power draw at any volume from an iPhone 11 Pro. OE Audio claims they redesigned the adapter circuit to achieve up to a 5V 200 mA output. "Most of the Lightning OTG cables, which have output of 3.3V 100mA cannot fulfill the need for portable DACs. We redesigned the circuit, which the OEOTG cable can achieve a 5V 200mA output." The adapter is rather expensive at $35, but has held up better than the $15 amazon one (USB DAC OTG), that someone here recommended, which unfortunately disconnects easily due to too much wiggle in the lightning port.
> 
> In any case, no problems powering my ier-z1r, but agree with the other comments that the W2 quickly depletes the iPhone battery.



Have you tried W2 at volume higher than 70 when connected to iPhone? It's not the volume of iPhone that could cause the problem, but the higher volume of dual dac W2 which draws more current from iPhone, and iPhone itself has limitations.


----------



## jonathane40

rlw6534 said:


> I have to say that I don't really know the answer to this.  The W2 supposedly draws up to 120 ma (at 5V) which exceeds the iPhone's 100 ma limit.   A PC with USB2 can put out 500 ma (USB3 is 900ma).   120 ma at 5V is only 0.6 watts.  Apple's smallest iPhone charger is already 5 watts.  Based on this, just about any charger or battery pack should be more than enough.  I don't own a W2 so I can't test.



Thanks! That was helpful. I have also read that the iPhone maxes out at 100ma. However, someone at the E1DA thread on audio science review told me that it could go higher?

What I don't get is why a reviewer on YouTube mentioned that: a) W2 sounds much better when connected to a desktop computer compared to a mobile phone, regardless of brand, b) that W2 did not perform at its fullest even when connected to a laptop. If this is true, then is it possible that W2 automatically chooses the max power it pulls from various devices and for some reason only pulls the full amount it needs when connected to a desktop computer?

To me this does not make sense but I'm also not an engineer! 

I have also asked Musicteck about the difference between W1 and W2 with regards to power consumption and based on their answer, the W1 draws less power but the difference does not seem to be that big when connecting it to a phone and using sensitive IEM's.


----------



## jonathane40

eloelo said:


> This is very weird. I got suspicious after the W2 I got back sounded much warmer than I remembered, perhaps overly warm. Then I remembered that W1_V1.0.2.6_AS_ALL.bin was just released, and flashed the new firmware....still very warm. Since the firmware that I last used before I sent my W2 for repair was was W1_V1.0.2.6_AS.bin (no "ALL"), I flashed the W1_V1.0.2.6_AS.bin I downloaded before, and wala the sound was back to what I remembered. I'm thinking the new W1_V1.0.2.6_AS_ALL.bin might be responsible for the warm sound. It's weird 2 firmwares with the same version 1.0.2.6 would make such a difference. I wonder if this is intended or not... but of course I would like to know if others faced the same change as me.
> 
> edit: nvm, switching back to W1_V1.0.2.6_AS_ALL.bin, yeah slightly warmer.  I will try A/Bing a little more though... I'm using W2 out of my desktop



Where can you find the firmware updates? I searched in Google but did not find it and their website is in Chinese and I did not translate it. Is the firmware user upgradable or do you need to send the device for them to do it?


----------



## jonathane40

pdxfletch said:


> Same. It's unfortunate that a company like L&P charges such a premium for their products but does not provide rather basic support for mac users, and apparently not the easiest company to contact for direct support. Normally I wouldn't make a purchase for those reasons alone, but I decided to jump on the hype train based on all the head-fi user reports. I did enjoy my brief use of the PAW S1 due to the lower power consumption and upgradeability via mac. I may go back to the S1 or try the E1DA or Sparrow for when I'm on the go and need to preserve battery life.


I have been considering the S1 as well as the E1DA but I think I'm leaning towards the W2. Wouldn't the E1DA pull as much power or more than the W2? I'm very intrigued by the E1AD but It might just be too powerful for sensitive IEMs like Andromeda. Let us know how they compare if you end up getting it!


----------



## jonathane40

brif said:


> I use W2 daily with my iPhone 12 mini and Focal Celestee.  It can get very loud.  You can run the W2 up to 85 volume (high gain), beyond that the iPhone will not provide enough power and the audio will begin to get 'choppy'.  But with Celeste 85 is too loud, its well into the hearing damage zone.  I generally listen around 45 volume.  It does chew through battery quickly.  However, I purchased the Apple MagSafe battery pack and that allows me to use W2 for a full work day and come out the other side with a phone battery at ~75-80%.  I do have to recharge the MagSafe battery every night.  I just leave it at work on my desk plugged in so its ready for me the next morning.  I am much happier with this setup than when I lugged a DX300 back and forth.  I can pick it up, slide it into my pocket and walk around the office without issue.  Which is why I don't just run a full desktop rig at the office, I move around too much.



That's great to hear that it works well with you iPhone 12. I think I'll be fine as well and I don't listen for that long every day as I don't have the time! So maybe 30 or so minutes a day won't take such a huge hit on my battery!


----------



## jonathane40

twister6 said:


> Have you tried W2 at volume higher than 70 when connected to iPhone? It's not the volume of iPhone that could cause the problem, but the higher volume of dual dac W2 which draws more current from iPhone, and iPhone itself has limitations.


I'm also curious about this. I keep reading that with dac/amps it's not only about volume but about power. Often these dac/amps can reach high volumes but not provide the full power the headphones need in order to sound at it's best. Maybe this is what the reviews about the W2 that I have read have been referring to. That when connected to a portable device is just can't get the power it needs to fully drive some headphones or earphones even if they are somewhat sensitive.


----------



## bluestorm1992

jonathane40 said:


> Where can you find the firmware updates? I searched in Google but did not find it and their website is in Chinese and I did not translate it. Is the firmware user upgradable or do you need to send the device for them to do it?


Checkout post #1 of this thread for the FW update info.


----------



## rlw6534

jonathane40 said:


> Thanks! That was helpful. I have also read that the iPhone maxes out at 100ma. However, someone at the E1DA thread on audio science review told me that it could go higher?
> 
> What I don't get is why a reviewer on YouTube mentioned that: a) W2 sounds much better when connected to a desktop computer compared to a mobile phone, regardless of brand, b) that W2 did not perform at its fullest even when connected to a laptop. If this is true, then is it possible that W2 automatically chooses the max power it pulls from various devices and for some reason only pulls the full amount it needs when connected to a desktop computer?
> 
> ...



Well, I'm an engineer but not of the electrical type...   I can't imagine that the W2 can somehow sense a desktop versus any other USB power supply.  I suppose if the power source is having a hard time and can't maintain the voltage at the load needed, the voltage sag might eventually cause issues.  I have seen somewhere that the USB 3 CCK can manage up to 300 ma which should be plenty for this application.  I would suggest a power source that can output 5V, 2 amp (or 10 watt) just to be safe.   Remember that it charges the phone at the same time as well.


----------



## jonathane40

rlw6534 said:


> Well, I'm an engineer but not of the electrical type...   I can't imagine that the W2 can somehow sense a desktop versus any other USB power supply.  I suppose if the power source is having a hard time and can't maintain the voltage at the load needed, the voltage sag might eventually cause issues.  I have seen somewhere that the USB 3 CCK can manage up to 300 ma which should be plenty for this application.  I would suggest a power source that can output 5V, 2 amp (or 10 watt) just to be safe.   Remember that it charges the phone at the same time as well.



Thanks, that makes a lot of sense! I never thought that sag could be what some people experience when a dac/amp is not receiving the power it needs, even though I knew that's what sag is in guitar amps with tube rectifiers. Since sag from amps that have a tub rectifier is often desirable in the guitar world, I never made the connection that it was similar to what it happens when a headphone amp is being pushed and can't get the power it needs.


----------



## boromcom

Anyone using PC with itunes for apple music lossless? It show 32B only. So I guess PC itunes do not support lossless.


----------



## Kiats

boromcom said:


> Anyone using PC with itunes for apple music lossless? It show 32B only. So I guess PC itunes do not support lossless.


Did you enable lossless on the iTunes? I don’t use windows but I did make that switch for my Apple Music on my macs.


----------



## boromcom

Kiats said:


> Did you enable lossless on the iTunes? I don’t use windows but I did make that switch for my Apple Music on my macs.


I try to search for this but can’t find any.


----------



## 0RF30 (Sep 1, 2021)

boromcom said:


> Anyone using PC with itunes for apple music lossless? It show 32B only. So I guess PC itunes do not support lossless.


You're mixing things. Lossless isn't the same thing as bitperfect, which isn't the same thing as original samplerate, which isn't the same thing as original bitrate.

The most probable thing is that what's now called Windows Audio Session in iTunes is in fact shared WASAPI, meaning it's not using your DAC in exclusive mode. So you probably have set sound settings for W2 on 32bit/something, so it is applied system wide, unless for apps using device in exclusive mode.
So try to set 16bit/something in sound properties for your device, see if W2 displays 16 bit. It'll confirm the theory. [EDIT] -> in Windows settings, not iTunes of course.

Why on earth would you use iTunes on Windows system ?! Yuck.


----------



## boromcom

0RF30 said:


> You're mixing things. Lossless isn't the same thing as bitperfect, which isn't the same thing as original samplerate, which isn't the same thing as original bitrate.
> 
> The most probable thing is that what's now called Windows Audio Session in iTunes is in fact shared WASAPI, meaning it's not using your DAC in exclusive mode. So you probably have set sound settings for W2 on 32bit/something, so it is applied system wide, unless for apps using device in exclusive mode.
> So try to set 16bit/something in sound properties for your device, see if W2 displays 16 bit. It'll confirm the theory. [EDIT] -> in Windows settings, not iTunes of course.
> ...


Thank you so much. Haha i just want to try with W2 lol.


----------



## 0RF30 (Sep 1, 2021)

boromcom said:


> Thank you so much. Haha i just want to try with W2 lol.


Xp

Try new foobar2000 integrated exclusive mode (v1.6.7) and play 16 or 24 or 32 bit tracks, W2 will show same respective bitrate 

It's not that W2 isn't showing correct bitrate, but Windows WASAPI shared mode (the one most likely used by iTunes) will resample and use bitrate you've set (or Windows automatically set) on for W2, so that is what W2 will show beacause it's what it's fed with.

[EDIT] That beeing so, don't over sweat it, Windows resampling is very good, since a long time now.


----------



## rwelles

The change from 16 or 24 bits to 32 bits happens in the W2. This has been discussed several times earlier in this thread. Basically zeros are added to the end of each sample to increase the bit rate. This has absolutely no sonic effect. Changing the settings on a Windows, Mac, or Linux computer won't change the 32-bit on the W2. 

In other words, ignore it and just enjoy your tunes!!


----------



## brif

rlw6534 said:


> Well, I'm an engineer but not of the electrical type...   I can't imagine that the W2 can somehow sense a desktop versus any other USB power supply.  I suppose if the power source is having a hard time and can't maintain the voltage at the load needed, the voltage sag might eventually cause issues.  I have seen somewhere that the USB 3 CCK can manage up to 300 ma which should be plenty for this application.  I would suggest a power source that can output 5V, 2 amp (or 10 watt) just to be safe.   Remember that it charges the phone at the same time as well.





jonathane40 said:


> Thanks, that makes a lot of sense! I never thought that sag could be what some people experience when a dac/amp is not receiving the power it needs, even though I knew that's what sag is in guitar amps with tube rectifiers. Since sag from amps that have a tub rectifier is often desirable in the guitar world, I never made the connection that it was similar to what it happens when a headphone amp is being pushed and can't get the power it needs.


I did some tests last night with iphone 12 mini and a usb-c meter.  The voltage doesn't sag, when you get to a high enough volume the iphone just cuts power (at ~180mA). I tested it many times and the behavior was consistent.  iPhone cuts the power and W2 goes into a strange state where audio gets choppy and it produces consistent static, W2 remains this way until it is power cycled.  I have a CCA and will give that a try tonight to see how it behaves.


----------



## rlw6534

brif said:


> I did some tests last night with iphone 12 mini and a usb-c meter.  The voltage doesn't sag, when you get to a high enough volume the iphone just cuts power (at ~180mA). I tested it many times and the behavior was consistent.  iPhone cuts the power and W2 goes into a strange state where audio gets choppy and it produces consistent static, W2 remains this way until it is power cycled.  I have a CCA and will give that a try tonight to see how it behaves.



Excellent.  I would be great to know the answer for sure!


----------



## iFi audio

MarkParity said:


> The ifi iematch fixes that problem. I use my Westone W80 (111 dB at 1 mW) with the e1da sometimes without the iematch I agree it was unusable.



Good to know, thanks


----------



## jonathane40

brif said:


> I did some tests last night with iphone 12 mini and a usb-c meter.  The voltage doesn't sag, when you get to a high enough volume the iphone just cuts power (at ~180mA). I tested it many times and the behavior was consistent.  iPhone cuts the power and W2 goes into a strange state where audio gets choppy and it produces consistent static, W2 remains this way until it is power cycled.  I have a CCA and will give that a try tonight to see how it behaves.



That's so awesome! Thanks so much for doing this. I have read so many contradictory information that it's always good to have numbers to back things up! On the one hand many reviewers mention that W2 sounds better from a computer or iPad compared to an iPhone. However, I asked Musicteck and they told me there should be no difference in sound when connecting W2 to an iPhone, iPad or computer. Maybe the difference people are hearing is when using inefficient headphones that require more power than the iPhone can provide?

I'm still kind of new to understanding power consumption and specially calculating appropriate amount of power needed to drive a specific headphone/iem to it's best potential. Do any of you have the link to a good article or video that explains this? Specifically, how do i know when a dap is providing enough volume to a headphone but it still does not have the appropriate amount of power to drive them to their full potential?

Thanks again!


----------



## Giangi

If interested, I've got one on sale for Europe. Thanks


----------



## mico1964

The stock lightning cables are wrong, both the white and the black ones, at least the ones that came with the W2 until last May.

They power the W2 with a voltage of 3.3V instead of the standard 5V, causing a large increase in the current drawn by the dongle.

https://www.head-fi.org/threads/lux...le-update-info-on-post-1.949448/post-16377728


----------



## pdxfletch (Sep 2, 2021)

twister6 said:


> Have you tried W2 at volume higher than 70 when connected to iPhone? It's not the volume of iPhone that could cause the problem, but the higher volume of dual dac W2 which draws more current from iPhone, and iPhone itself has limitations.


I just took it up to 85 (on high gain setting) without any problem, other than some hopefully temporary hearing damage. When I took it up to 88 (too loud for the earphones to be fully inserted in my ears), the music played with some intermittent cutouts, then a popping noise followed by static. It seems even with the OE Audio cable, you can't take the W2 above 85 volume on an iPhone. Having said that, my typical listening volume is around 70 with ier-z1r and anything above 80 is too loud for comfort.


----------



## Kiats

Taking the W2 out for a spin with the UM Mason Fusang. Very nice indeed!


----------



## iFi audio

Kiats said:


> Taking the W2 out for a spin with the UM Mason Fusang. Very nice indeed!


... and a very nice leather case for that LM portable device you have there. Lovely


----------



## Kiats

iFi audio said:


> ... and a very nice leather case for that LM portable device you have there. Lovely


Haha! Thank you! Great L&P leather case. Similar to the same sporting green leather case for the P6 Pro.


----------



## jonathane40 (Sep 2, 2021)

I’m about to purchase the W2 from Musicteck and would like to get a device to measure the current draw when using the OTG cable to connect the W2 to an iPhone. Which device would you recommend for this? I have seen pictures of devices showing the current draw, I just don’t know what they are called nor if I would need a specific kind to accomplish this.
I have a multimeter but I don’t see how it could be useful for this scenario!

thanks!


----------



## brif

jonathane40 said:


> I’m about to purchase the W2 from Musicteck and would like to get a device to measure the current draw when using the OTG cable to connect the W2 to an iPhone. Which device would you recommend for this? I have seen pictures of devices showing the current draw, I just don’t know what they are called nor if I would need a specific kind to accomplish this.
> I have a multimeter but I don’t see how it could be useful for this scenario!
> 
> thanks!



I am using this: https://www.amazon.com/dp/B082PHVPWG


----------



## jsmiller58

brif said:


> I am using this: https://www.amazon.com/dp/B082PHVPWG


That looks really cool!  I have no idea what else I would do with it, but, hey, it looks really cool so I might have to get one!


----------



## brif

Quick follow pics for the rigid usb-c adapter I ordered from Aliexpress.

Its exactly what I was hoping for.  Perfect alignment with a case on W2 and no case on iPad. Perfect setup for sitting on the deck and reading/browsing while enjoying some music. I do hold the iPad upside down.


----------



## mleblancarch

Wanted to share this. I just updated the firmware on the W2 from 1.0.2 to 1.0.2.6_all - I waited a bit because I do not have a pc and it was kind of complicated to access one. It was worth the trouble as it is a notable difference on the bass quantity and quality listening on UM Mest MKII for me. The bass just feels deeper. I also changed the stock iphone cable to DD lightning to Usb-c cable at the same time and it seems that there is less battery drain on iphone 11 ( altought the lightning socket is hot).


----------



## mleblancarch

brif said:


> Quick follow pics for the rigid usb-c adapter I ordered from Aliexpress.
> 
> Its exactly what I was hoping for.  Perfect alignment with a case on W2 and no case on iPad. Perfect setup for sitting on the deck and reading/browsing while enjoying some music. I do hold the iPad upside down.


Nice one ! Did you notice any difference in battery usage ?  I will order for sure.


----------



## brif

mleblancarch said:


> Nice one ! Did you notice any difference in battery usage ?  I will order for sure.


No difference that I noticed, no. But battery life with iPad and W2 has never been an issue for me. I use it for a few hours a day and charge every 2-3 days.


----------



## MarkParity

brif said:


> No difference that I noticed, no. But battery life with iPad and W2 has never been an issue for me. I use it for a few hours a day and charge every 2-3 days.


Did you notice that the volume now works oddly though? I've reverted to the older version now because the volume control on the W2 controls the source device volume. I like to set the PC/Phone/Whatever to100% and control the volume on the W2. Not possible with the latest F/W in my experience.

Unless I'm doing something wrong and you can put me right that is?


----------



## jonathane40

brif said:


> Quick follow pics for the rigid usb-c adapter I ordered from Aliexpress.
> 
> Its exactly what I was hoping for.  Perfect alignment with a case on W2 and no case on iPad. Perfect setup for sitting on the deck and reading/browsing while enjoying some music. I do hold the iPad upside down.


That looks awesome! I would love for a similar cable that works with iPhones. I looked on Aliexpress and found no results.


----------



## brif

MarkParity said:


> Did you notice that the volume now works oddly though? I've reverted to the older version now because the volume control on the W2 controls the source device volume. I like to set the PC/Phone/Whatever to100% and control the volume on the W2. Not possible with the latest F/W in my experience.
> 
> Unless I'm doing something wrong and you can put me right that is?


I’ve always used it with the setting ’HID KEY:ON’.  This allows synced volume control from either device. Has worked through all the updates I have done.


----------



## brif

jonathane40 said:


> That looks awesome! I would love for a similar cable that works with iPhones. I looked on Aliexpress and found no results.


You and me both. Would instabuy this adapter with a lightning end.


----------



## musicday

Nice to see that W2 drives the Empyrean very well. What volume you use and thatton the 4.4 right?


----------



## brif

musicday said:


> Nice to see that W2 drives the Empyrean very well. What volume you use and thatton the 4.4 right?


I usually listen around 50-60 on high gain, yes via the 4.4 output.


----------



## emusic13 (Sep 5, 2021)

Found a companion for my W2


----------



## jonathane40

emusic13 said:


> Found a companion for my W2


That looks great! How would you compare the two?


----------



## emusic13

jonathane40 said:


> That looks great! How would you compare the two?


Theyre complements to me. W2 is smooth, Chronos more reference sounding


----------



## MarkParity

brif said:


> I’ve always used it with the setting ’HID KEY:ON’.  This allows synced volume control from either device. Has worked through all the updates I have done.


Thanks for the reply, I'm a bloke and didn't RTFM.  

I prefer the opposite, full volume on the source and controlling the volume separately on the W2, Setting HID KEY:OFF is what I should have done.

It seems the default when loading new F/W is ON. Anyway sorted now, thank you.


----------



## cadgers

Anyone have a green case they are looking to get rid of?


----------



## musicday (Sep 6, 2021)

cadgers said:


> Anyone have a green case they are looking to get rid of?


Musicteck has them.


----------



## MusicTeck

Tuesday is the last day of our Labor Day Sale! Get the W2 on discount before our sale ends!

https://shop.musicteck.com/collections/holiday-sale


----------



## captblaze

MusicTeck said:


> Tuesday is the last day of our Labor Day Sale! Get the W2 on discount before our sale ends!
> 
> https://shop.musicteck.com/collections/holiday-sale


ordered one a few hours ago... will be pairing it with KSE1200 or Moondrop S8, which ever likes it the best


----------



## musicday

cadgers said:


> Anyone have a green case they are looking to get rid of?


https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Luxury-P...2349624.m46890.l49286&mkrid=711-127632-2357-0


----------



## falcon1125

Good day everybody! Just received my W2 today and boy, work flawlessly with my iphone. However, my macbook seems like doesnt detect the device if plug directly - W2 does turned on though but MIDI doesnt detect it.

Since my monitor have usb-c port, I plugged it to my monitor and now MIDI managed to detect the W2.

Then I disconnect my monitor to try again with direct usbc port on macbook, same result, MIDI doesnt recognized the device.

ANybody else have the same issue? I'm using M1 Macbook on 11.5.2 Big Surr. I dont think macbook is the issue because before this I was using Ibasso DC04 and MIDI can detect it without any issue.

Photo for ref:


----------



## musicday

Tomorrow Lotoo will announce the new PAW S2 usb DAC dongle.
What the W2 owners think about this?


----------



## bluestorm1992

falcon1125 said:


> Good day everybody! Just received my W2 today and boy, work flawlessly with my iphone. However, my macbook seems like doesnt detect the device if plug directly - W2 does turned on though but MIDI doesnt detect it.
> 
> Since my monitor have usb-c port, I plugged it to my monitor and now MIDI managed to detect the W2.
> 
> ...


M1 chip devices has some connectivity issue with these dongles. Other users have  had similar issue with their M1 iPad. I know that LP is working on a fix in the upcoming FW update.


----------



## jonathane40

bluestorm1992 said:


> M1 chip devices has some connectivity issue with these dongles. Other users have  had similar issue with their M1 iPad. I know that LP is working on a fix in the upcoming FW update.


Is this issue particular to the W1-W2 or do many USB dac have issues connecting with the M1 macs?


----------



## bluestorm1992

jonathane40 said:


> Is this issue particular to the W1-W2 or do many USB dac have issues connecting with the M1 macs?


M1 MacBook even has connectivity issue with iBasso 300 max from my friend, so this seems to be a general issue.


----------



## jonathane40

bluestorm1992 said:


> M1 MacBook even has connectivity issue with iBasso 300 max from my friend, so this seems to be a general issue.


I should receive the W2 in a few days so will also try it with my M1 Mac and M1 iPad. I also purchased the OEAudio OEOTG Digital Cable Lightning to USB-C to use the W2 with my iPhone. The guys at Musicteck measured the cables included with the W2 connected to an iPhone and confirmed what was posted earlier on this thread; that the cable only transfers around 3.3 volt at a max of 100ma. This OEAudio cable is supposed to allow 5 volts and a max of 200ma. I have seen on the thread of the E1da on audiosciencereview that the iPhone can provide more than 100ma and up to around 120ma i think until audio gets choppy. For what I gather there should be no difference in sound when connecting the W2 with an iPone or a computer and the reason many reviewers have noticed a difference is because of the lightning cable they are using not allowing the full 5 volts. I will compare between the iPhone and the MacBook Air once I get it!


----------



## bluestorm1992

jonathane40 said:


> I should receive the W2 in a few days so will also try it with my M1 Mac and M1 iPad. I also purchased the OEAudio OEOTG Digital Cable Lightning to USB-C to use the W2 with my iPhone. The guys at Musicteck measured the cables included with the W2 connected to an iPhone and confirmed what was posted earlier on this thread; that the cable only transfers around 3.3 volt at a max of 100ma. This OEAudio cable is supposed to allow 5 volts and a max of 200ma. I have seen on the thread of the E1da on audiosciencereview that the iPhone can provide more than 100ma and up to around 120ma i think until audio gets choppy. For what I gather there should be no difference in sound when connecting the W2 with an iPone or a computer and the reason many reviewers have noticed a difference is because of the lightning cable they are using not allowing the full 5 volts. I will compare between the iPhone and the MacBook Air once I get it!


I just heard from LP that they have finished a FW package that is supposed to fix the M1 issue. But, you will first need a PC to do the FW update.  

Anyhow, it is good that LP is making progress to try fix this. I will post that FW here real soon, and the formal version of the FW should be released soon after as well.


----------



## Auricon (Sep 8, 2021)

falcon1125 said:


> Good day everybody! Just received my W2 today and boy, work flawlessly with my iphone. However, my macbook seems like doesnt detect the device if plug directly - W2 does turned on though but MIDI doesnt detect it.
> 
> Since my monitor have usb-c port, I plugged it to my monitor and now MIDI managed to detect the W2.
> 
> ...


No issues with my MBP M1 and W2 using the latest firmware. Also I’m using a CalDigit Thunderbolt 4 / USB-C 4 cable which provides the power and bandwidth needed.


----------



## bluestorm1992

Almost forget I have a M1 Mac mini… My W2 with an earlier FW works with it too. I use the DD Hifi usbc cable.


----------



## falcon1125

I was thinking to get third party cable too if that will fix the issue. Currently using my usbc dongle and use the usb3 to connect the W2 and it works, better than not working at all I guess.

Hope the fw fix the issue because i dont want to bring the extra dongle around~ thanks everybody!


----------



## Decreate

For those using this with an iphone 12, would it be worth it to get the magsafe battery pack so that I could keep the battery topped up while listening to music?


----------



## gto88

Mine works with M1 iPad, just once in a while connection seems lost, re-plug it will fix it, doesn’t bother much.


----------



## TheTalbotHound

Tried it with SD5 and there was a tiny bit of hiss. With super sensitive stuff i would definitely reccommend the W2.


jonathane40 said:


> Have you tried the E1DA with sensitive IEMs like Andromeda? If so, is there any hiss?


----------



## 0RF30 (Sep 8, 2021)

jonathane40 said:


> Have you tried the E1DA with sensitive IEMs like Andromeda? If so, is there any hiss?





TheTalbotHound said:


> Tried it with SD5 and there was a tiny bit of hiss. With super sensitive stuff i would definitely reccommend the W2.


Try 50mhz MCLK on E1DA 9038s (you can change it in tweak9038 app). Lower noise (and better dynamic range). I prefer W2 though


----------



## jonathane40

bluestorm1992 said:


> I just heard from LP that they have finished a FW package that is supposed to fix the M1 issue. But, you will first need a PC to do the FW update.
> 
> Anyhow, it is good that LP is making progress to try fix this. I will post that FW here real soon, and the formal version of the FW should be released soon after as well.



Thanks for the info! I have never had a L&P product but based on what I have read here and on audiosciencereview, they seem to be on top of things and willing to listen to customers and implement changes quickly!

I went from a 27 inch iMac to an M1 MacBook Air and so far it’s been a positive experience. There are some quirks for sure and the one that bothers me the most is that you can‘t install Windows through Bootcamp. Instead, you have to use a VM like Parallels. I have never used Parallels but will try it soon because not being able to run Windows Is a PITA! I’m glad I have a Windows laptop for work Which is the one I use to upgrade firmware on my Sony dap, Sony camera, etc. Hopefully M1 macs will allow bootcamp but I’m not really expecting it though.


----------



## jonathane40

TheTalbotHound said:


> Tried it with SD5 and there was a tiny bit of hiss. With super sensitive stuff i would definitely reccommend the W2.





0RF30 said:


> Try 50mhz MCLK on E1DA 9038s (you can change it in tweak9038 app). Lower noise (and better dynamic range). I prefer W2 though



Yes, I really wanted to get the E1DA 9038s but eventually got the W2 because I mainly use Andromeda which are sensitive and often get hiss out of most sources. I also use the Sony EX1000 and the Sennheiser HD6xx. I would imagine the W2 can provide enough power for the Sennheiser but if not, I will continue to use the ALO Continental V5 with the Sennheisers. The only annoying thing about the Continental V5 is that it gets a lot of EMI from the phone and I don't like turning on airplane mode because then I won't be able to steam from Apple Music.

I wonder if those ferrules for the cables would help with EMI from amps like the Continental V5. I know that W2 could also pick some EMI and the people from Musicteck told me to get the cable ferrules if I experience EMI from it.


----------



## TheTalbotHound

I've used both the W2 and the 9038S with HD600 and they both had enough power


----------



## bythebookiii

I'm using the W2 with a TH900 Mk2 going balanced and it really shines.!


----------



## brif

Decreate said:


> For those using this with an iphone 12, would it be worth it to get the magsafe battery pack so that I could keep the battery topped up while listening to music?


Yes. This is what I do. If I didn’t my 12 mini would not make it through the day.


----------



## rwelles

jonathane40 said:


> The only annoying thing about the Continental V5 is that it gets a lot of EMI from the phone and I don't like turning on airplane mode because then I won't be able to steam from Apple Music.


Even with ferrite on the USB cable, my iPhone still picked up interference. It is possible to turn on the airplane mode, then activate WiFi separately. If that helps any...


----------



## SteveK27

musicday said:


> Tomorrow Lotoo will announce the new PAW S2 usb DAC dongle.
> What the W2 owners think about this?



Definitely considering based on other's review.
If it'll be a sonic improvement over the w2 then would love to give it a chance.

How about you?


----------



## eloelo

A review
https://goldensound.audio/2021/09/08/luxury-and-precision-w2-review/


----------



## Donald ZH

Does the W2 continue to draw power even when after non activity from the ipad and isit alot? Intend to use W2 in my car but does not wish to keep pulling out the type c connector. Intend to use ipad to usb hub then to the W2. Thanks.


----------



## musicday

SteveK27 said:


> Definitely considering based on other's review.
> If it'll be a sonic improvement over the w2 then would love to give it a chance.
> 
> How about you?


I was thinking about it but is weaker then the W2. 150mW Vs 230 mW on balanced output.


----------



## m3lover1

Anyone here have experience with this and the Fiio Q3?


----------



## captblaze

Time to get busy... 

Many thanks to @MusicTeck for the lightning ship and delivery. 30 bux off didnt hurt either.


----------



## musicday

captblaze said:


> Time to get busy...
> 
> Many thanks to @MusicTeck for the lightning ship and delivery. 30 bux off didnt hurt either.


You didn't want to wait for S2?


----------



## captblaze (Sep 10, 2021)

musicday said:


> You didn't want to wait for S2?


Nope. Needed a small powerful dongle. Got the W2 for a good price and now my wallet stays shut for the rest of 2021 the key to it all (for my ears) is the KSE1200.

This combo makes for a very portable desktop rig and should keep my ears busy (and happy) in the near term


----------



## musicday

captblaze said:


> Nope. Needed a small powerful dongle. Got the W2 for a good price and now my wallet stays shut for the rest of 2021 the key to it all (for my ears) is the KSE1200.
> 
> This combo makes for a very portable desktop rig and should keep my ears busy (and happy) in the near term


You did a good choice. Enjoy, W2 is awesome.


----------



## Donald ZH

Using W2 in my car. Great improvement in soundstage and bass.


----------



## captblaze

Donald ZH said:


> Using W2 in my car. Great improvement in soundstage and bass.



what cable is going from the tablet to the W2?


----------



## mico1964

captblaze said:


> what cable is going from the tablet to the W2?


It is certainly a ddHiFi cable, I think the TC05.


----------



## Donald ZH

captblaze said:


> what cable is going from the tablet to the W2?


Ipad Air to Anker USB hub then ddhifi TC05 to W2.


----------



## Ufanco

musicday said:


> Tomorrow Lotoo will announce the new PAW S2 usb DAC dongle.
> What the W2 owners think about this?


As much as I love the W2 I might look at into the Paw S2. Sadly I been waiting months for a way to upgrade W2 firmware. I have emailed L&W about offering mac support but they just recommended I contact retailer. Maybe if some others mac user could also kindly email them it might help them realize it’s a issue for Mac users. 

zhangtao@luxuryprecision.net


----------



## tret

Ufanco said:


> As much as I love the W2 I might look at into the Paw S2. Sadly I been waiting months for a way to upgrade W2 firmware. I have emailed L&W about offering mac support but they just recommended I contact retailer. Maybe if some others mac user could also kindly email them it might help them realize it’s a issue for Mac users.
> 
> zhangtao@luxuryprecision.net



I feel your pain but in the meantime I've worked around this by upgrading the firmware via a Windows 10 virtual machine running on Parallels on my iMac. I use this Windows 10 VM whenever I need to perform a task that's only supported in Windows. While Parallels isn't free there are other options that are free such as Oracle VirtualBox. Here's a how to guide for reference.

https://www.howtogeek.com/657464/how-to-install-a-windows-10-virtualbox-vm-on-macos/


----------



## Kiats

I use the provided Apple software for creating a small partition for my windows FW upgrading (for a few devices).

Just updated the FW and decided to take the W2 out for a spin with the UM Mason Fusang.


----------



## emusic13

Ufanco said:


> As much as I love the W2 I might look at into the Paw S2. Sadly I been waiting months for a way to upgrade W2 firmware. I have emailed L&W about offering mac support but they just recommended I contact retailer. Maybe if some others mac user could also kindly email them it might help them realize it’s a issue for Mac users.
> 
> zhangtao@luxuryprecision.net


I think the violectric chronos sounds better than w2. Thats another option you could look into. Not sure about mac but it works flawlessly with my ipad and takes over the volume control.


----------



## musicday

emusic13 said:


> I think the violectric chronos sounds better than w2. Thats another option you could look into. Not sure about mac but it works flawlessly with my ipad and takes over the volume control.


2 X 30 mW @ 32 ohm, lol.


----------



## emusic13

musicday said:


> 2 X 30 mW @ 32 ohm, lol.


It sounds good to me though  I'll still keep both, maybe lol


----------



## jonathane40

emusic13 said:


> I think the violectric chronos sounds better than w2. Thats another option you could look into. Not sure about mac but it works flawlessly with my ipad and takes over the volume control.


Why do you like the sound of the Chronos better than the W2?

I don’t have experience with that many dac/amps. I only have the NextDrive Spectra X, apple dongle, ALO Continental V5 (only an amp), W2, and the Sony NW-zx300.

So far I’m liking W2 a lot. My first impression was how clean it sounds!

Chronos seems really nice!


----------



## Ufanco (Sep 11, 2021)

tret said:


> I feel your pain but in the meantime I've worked around this by upgrading the firmware via a Windows 10 virtual machine running on Parallels on my iMac. I use this Windows 10 VM whenever I need to perform a task that's only supported in Windows. While Parallels isn't free there are other options that are free such as Oracle VirtualBox. Here's a how to guide for reference.
> 
> https://www.howtogeek.com/657464/how-to-install-a-windows-10-virtualbox-vm-on-macos/


Thanks my mini Mac is a 10 years old so going need to research my options for it. Sadly everyone I know either use tablets or macs.
On better news my new c to c cable arrived today check it out.


----------



## Neweymatt

Received L&P W2 today, so far I'm liking it pretty much.

Read somewhere that firmware update to 1.0.2.6 helps with SQ? Can't really tell either way as I cannot get any driver to install on either a Win10 laptop or a Win10 VM on my Mac.

Get this same error every time installing the Driver Setup .exe 



 I can keep plugging/unplugging the DAC, and get the same error forever, so eventually i have to 'Cancel'

I guess this failure is why the "LuxuryPrecision_ISP_Tool" never recognises the DAC to apply the firmware:




Not sure if I really have to install the latest firmware, the DAC tells me it is 1.0.2 anyways, but this is really annoying. 
USB is just plug-and-play, right?


----------



## bluestorm1992 (Sep 12, 2021)

Neweymatt said:


> Received L&P W2 today, so far I'm liking it pretty much.
> 
> Read somewhere that firmware update to 1.0.2.6 helps with SQ? Can't really tell either way as I cannot get any driver to install on either a Win10 laptop or a Win10 VM on my Mac.
> 
> ...


If you get it produce sound with Mac, you should be good. The 1.0.2 FW is quite up-to-date as well. I have been staying in that FW version and quite happy with it.

Edit: also, which driver file are you installing? You should do this file. LuxuryPrecision_setup_WHQL_20210510.exe


----------



## gto88

Regarding the usb error, the document said don’t use usb hub, you need to
connect directly to computer USB port.   It works for me.


----------



## musicday (Sep 13, 2021)

Looking forward to the S1, I think is great to own both for various needs.


----------



## Renegadeblue

captblaze said:


> ordered one a few hours ago... will be pairing it with KSE1200 or Moondrop S8, which ever likes it the best



What was the discount on the W2 during the Labor Day sale?  Pissed I missed the sale. Contemplating whether it’s worth waiting till Black Friday for the savings or if I just buy now full price.


----------



## captblaze

Renegadeblue said:


> What was the discount on the W2 during the Labor Day sale?  Pissed I missed the sale. Contemplating whether it’s worth waiting till Black Friday for the savings or if I just buy now full price.



$30 USD


----------



## Renegadeblue

captblaze said:


> $30 USD


Thanks sir, appreciate it. That’s not so much that I’d feel terrible buying full price. How are you liking it so far?


----------



## musicday

Renegadeblue said:


> What was the discount on the W2 during the Labor Day sale?  Pissed I missed the sale. Contemplating whether it’s worth waiting till Black Friday for the savings or if I just buy now full price.


Just buy one now, it is that good, otherwise you are missing out.


----------



## emusic13

jonathane40 said:


> Why do you like the sound of the Chronos better than the W2?
> 
> I don’t have experience with that many dac/amps. I only have the NextDrive Spectra X, apple dongle, ALO Continental V5 (only an amp), W2, and the Sony NW-zx300.
> 
> ...


Reference sounding. Full, spacious and clean. Not as smooth and boring as w2. Both still good though


----------



## snowy8171

Renegadeblue said:


> Thanks sir, appreciate it. That’s not so much that I’d feel terrible buying full price. How are you liking it so far?


Absolutely worth it at full price


----------



## jonathane40

boromcom said:


> Anyone using PC with itunes for apple music lossless? It show 32B only. So I guess PC itunes do not support lossless.


W2 shows the same 32B for all Apple Music tracks through iOS. I have turned on and of the highest setting multiple times but W2 still shows 32B. I wish Apple Music on iOS had a way to check the exact resolution of each file it’s playing. Anyone else having this same issue on iOS? I ask because I searched the thread and it seemed that people were having this issue on Macs and not iOS devices!


----------



## twister6

Renegadeblue said:


> Thanks sir, appreciate it. That’s not so much that I’d feel terrible buying full price. How are you liking it so far?



Just email/contact @MusicTeck , and tell them you missed a sale.


----------



## Renegadeblue

twister6 said:


> Just email/contact @MusicTeck , and tell them you missed a sale.



Definitely will do that. If they’d be kind enough to honor that sales price that would be the final straw to make me order. Thanks!


----------



## Renegadeblue

Can anyone comment on the physical build quality of the W2 is the front metal and the back carbon fiber? Or is the build mostly plastic?


----------



## bluestorm1992

Renegadeblue said:


> Can anyone comment on the physical build quality of the W2 is the front metal and the back carbon fiber? Or is the build mostly plastic?


Check out this review.

https://goldensound.audio/2021/09/08/luxury-and-precision-w2-review/


----------



## jonathane40

jonathane40 said:


> W2 shows the same 32B for all Apple Music tracks through iOS. I have turned on and of the highest setting multiple times but W2 still shows 32B. I wish Apple Music on iOS had a way to check the exact resolution of each file it’s playing. Anyone else having this same issue on iOS? I ask because I searched the thread and it seemed that people were having this issue on Macs and not iOS devices!



Ok, figured out where I could see the resolution of each song on the iPad and iPhone. I am not sure why I didn't see the Losless icon right underneath the bar that shows the progress of the song!

When I plug W2 to both devices and the music app is not open, it shows 16B on the W2. As soon as I open and play music from Apple Music, it changes to 32B which I read earlier on the thread that W2 is just adding zeroes and that it will play at the native resolution of each son. So to answer my questions, there is no need to pay attention to this and I should just enjoy the music!

So far it sounds superb! I have only tried it with Andromeda and with Sony MDR-EX1000 and am really enjoying the later! With Andromeda I noticed how clean it is compared to my other sources! I always thought the Sony NW-ZX300 was clean as I couldn't hear any hiss with Andromeda even though other people can hear a slight amount of hiss. Now after using W2 I can see how much cleaner it is!

I still have to play with the EQ and the other settings but so far I'm really liking it! Can't wait to receive an OTG lightning cable that will allow 5Volts instead of 3.3Volts. I got a tester and saw that the included Lightning OTG cable can only transfer 3.3Volts. This is supposed to be the reason why many reviewers preferred W2 on an iPad Pro or a computer as when you sue the USB C OTG cable you do get the full 5Volts.


----------



## Neweymatt

gto88 said:


> Regarding the usb error, the document said don’t use usb hub, you need to
> connect directly to computer USB port. It works for me.





bluestorm1992 said:


> If you get it produce sound with Mac, you should be good.


Nope, I get no sound when connected USB-C to the Mac, I'm not using a USB Hub.  I've rebooted the mac a couple of times, and... nothing.  Tried all 4 USBC ports on the Mac. The LP is getting power, the display is on, but it never appears as a USB audio device to select in Tidal, SoundSource, AudioMIDI setup etc.

I'm beginning to think I have a dud unit.


----------



## bluestorm1992

Neweymatt said:


> Nope, I get no sound when connected USB-C to the Mac, I'm not using a USB Hub.  I've rebooted the mac a couple of times, and... nothing.  Tried all 4 USBC ports on the Mac. The LP is getting power, the display is on, but it never appears as a USB audio device to select in Tidal, SoundSource, AudioMIDI setup etc.
> 
> I'm beginning to think I have a dud unit.


If just with Mac (not under the virtue machines, just the Mac system), you should get it work without any drivers. You may try it with your phone with the enclosed cable and see if it works. If not, then most likely you get a defective unit.


----------



## rlw6534 (Sep 12, 2021)

Neweymatt said:


> Nope, I get no sound when connected USB-C to the Mac, I'm not using a USB Hub.  I've rebooted the mac a couple of times, and... nothing.  Tried all 4 USBC ports on the Mac. The LP is getting power, the display is on, but it never appears as a USB audio device to select in Tidal, SoundSource, AudioMIDI setup etc.
> 
> I'm beginning to think I have a dud unit.



Is this an M1 MacBook?  I have seen reports in other threads about the Thunderbolt ports being very picky about cables and USB-C compatibility.  Have you tried a different cable?


----------



## falcon1125

Neweymatt said:


> Nope, I get no sound when connected USB-C to the Mac, I'm not using a USB Hub.  I've rebooted the mac a couple of times, and... nothing.  Tried all 4 USBC ports on the Mac. The LP is getting power, the display is on, but it never appears as a USB audio device to select in Tidal, SoundSource, AudioMIDI setup etc.
> 
> I'm beginning to think I have a dud unit.


Same, my macbook m1 cannot detect like i mentioned previously. I bought ddhifi usbc cable just to see if it has something to do with the cable but no luck. The only way to detect it is when i connect it through the hub/dongle. Its just Mac i believe. Have no problem connect it to iphone or ipad directly.


----------



## Neweymatt

rlw6534 said:


> Is this an M1 MacBook?  I have seen reports in other threads about the Thunderbolt ports being very picky about cables and USB-C compatibility.  Have you tried a different cable?


No, it's a 2019 MBP.  



falcon1125 said:


> The only way to detect it is when i connect it through the hub/dongle. Its just Mac i believe.


Hmmmmm, based on a previous post, I thought the hub was the problem, so I had tried using the USB-C ports only.  BUT, now you mention it, I've tried using a hub, and now the UAC device is recognised.  Or rather, it was for about 30 seconds before Tidal gave me an error "Unknown error when trying to select device" and stopped playing through the W2.

So I unplugged it and plugged it in again.  This time it worked for about 10 minutes before.... getting the same error.  I will not be doing this any more.

This unit is defective and it will be returned.  Shame, as I was looking for a possible DAP-alternative, but it will not be a W2 for me.


----------



## tret

I recently received the W2 leather case from Musicteck and while I really like it, I found that its attraction to my iPhone 12 Mini’s MagSafe array is much weaker than I was hoping. Fortunately, I found a couple of products on Amazon that has saved the day and helped me create a true mid-to-upper tier DAP killer.

The first is a MagSafe mount with adhesive on the other side. It’s meant for magnetically attaching your iPhone to a wall, car dash, etc. The next is simply some magnetic plates (I didn’t want to risk using the only plate that came w/ the W2 case on the off chance this didn’t work out as well as I expected).

Combined w/ the ddHiFi MFi06 cable, I have a really solid portable experience. Neither my phone nor the W2 is permanently attached to anything and the pairing can be quickly applied/removed. Note: The MagSafe magnet mount attraction (to the iPhone) is really strong so for those who don’t like/want the W2 leather case you can buy a TPU case for the W2 and adhere it directly to the back of the MagSafe magnet mount.

https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B097CGPZV3/ref=ppx_yo_dt_b_asin_title_o02_s00?ie=UTF8&psc=1
https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00O2HYV7K/ref=ppx_yo_dt_b_asin_title_o02_s00?ie=UTF8&psc=1


----------



## jonathane40

tret said:


> I recently received the W2 leather case from Musicteck and while I really like it, I found that its attraction to my iPhone 12 Mini’s MagSafe array is much weaker than I was hoping. Fortunately, I found a couple of products on Amazon that has saved the day and helped me create a true mid-to-upper tier DAP killer.
> 
> The first is a MagSafe mount with adhesive on the other side. It’s meant for magnetically attaching your iPhone to a wall, car dash, etc. The next is simply some magnetic plates (I didn’t want to risk using the only plate that came w/ the W2 case on the off chance this didn’t work out as well as I expected).
> 
> ...



That seems really cool! Do you get any RFI or EMI interference when having W2 right next to your phone? I get it on my iPhone 12 Pro and even the ferrite cable clips don't eliminate it completely. However, I wonder if using a magnetic plate, like on your second link, that covers the entire W2 would provide shielding for the interference.


----------



## tret

jonathane40 said:


> That seems really cool! Do you get any RFI or EMI interference when having W2 right next to your phone? I get it on my iPhone 12 Pro and even the ferrite cable clips don't eliminate it completely. However, I wonder if using a magnetic plate, like on your second link, that covers the entire W2 would provide shielding for the interference.


I'm not hearing any interference at all; however, my understanding is that this typically happens (or is more apparent) w/ sensitive IEMs and I'm using this setup w/ my full size headphones (Meze Empyrean). It's worth a try though, perhaps the magnet + magnetic plates will create enough separation/shielding to solve the issue you're having. Best of luck!


----------



## bluestorm1992

jonathane40 said:


> That seems really cool! Do you get any RFI or EMI interference when having W2 right next to your phone? I get it on my iPhone 12 Pro and even the ferrite cable clips don't eliminate it completely. However, I wonder if using a magnetic plate, like on your second link, that covers the entire W2 would provide shielding for the interference.


Another major source of interference is actually coming from the loose lightening connection. A solid cable is really important here.


----------



## rwelles

tret said:


> I recently received the W2 leather case from Musicteck and while I really like it, I found that its attraction to my iPhone 12 Mini’s MagSafe array is much weaker than I was hoping. Fortunately, I found a couple of products on Amazon that has saved the day and helped me create a true mid-to-upper tier DAP killer.
> 
> The first is a MagSafe mount with adhesive on the other side. It’s meant for magnetically attaching your iPhone to a wall, car dash, etc. The next is simply some magnetic plates (I didn’t want to risk using the only plate that came w/ the W2 case on the off chance this didn’t work out as well as I expected).
> 
> ...



Hey @tret, thanks so much for this elegant, yet inexpensive solution!! I'm getting ready to replace my iPhone 11 with a mini 13 w/ the apple MagSafe battery. Brilliant!!!


----------



## Renegadeblue (Sep 13, 2021)

Just purchased my W2 today. Very pumped up. Will be using it with an IPhone 12 Pro Max. I’ve seen two different aftermarket usb c to lightning cables mentioned quite a bit in this thread.

1) ddhifi mfi06
2) OEaudio usb c to lightning

the OEaudio cable claims to allow for 5v output rather than 3.3v. It also claims to be very well insulated.

Anyone have opinion, advice, or endorsements to help me choose between these two cables?

Thanks!


----------



## jonathane40

Renegadeblue said:


> Just purchased my W2 today. Very pumped up. Will be using it with an IPhone 12 Pro Max. I’ve seen two different aftermarket usb c to lightning cables mentioned quite a bit in this thread.
> 
> 1) ddhifi mfi06
> 2) OEaudio usb c to lightning
> ...



I will let you know if the OEAudio sounds better or if it helps with the EMI interference on my iPhone 12 Pro once i get it. It seems that it could take up to 30 days for these cables to arrive to the US.

I asked many questions to Musicteck and they answered the following: “We don’t use iPhones, only Android phones.  But we just borrowed iPod Touch 6th gen to do the testing, and confirmed that stock L&P and Lotoo cables limit voltage to 3.8V, while DDHifi and OEAudio cables produce a solid 5V.  We did the same test with L&P and Lotoo cables using Android phone, and get 5.2V without a problem.  So, the issue is iPhone limitation and design restriction.  And you are correct, their stock cable works at lower voltage, thus pushing current higher.  But, even with DDHifi and OE cables when we raise the volume over 70, the sound became choppy and we couldn’t get a solid playback from W2 because iPod Touch, just like iPhone, wasn’t happy with too much current being drawn.  Also, we don’t sell OE Audio or DDHifi cables, those are both great, though DDHifi is softer and more flexible for portable use, while OE cable has a higher quality but it is thicker and stiffer.”

Musicteck was great at answering so many of my questions Before purchasing!


----------



## Renegadeblue

jonathane40 said:


> I will let you know if the OEAudio sounds better or if it helps with the EMI interference on my iPhone 12 Pro once i get it. It seems that it could take up to 30 days for these cables to arrive to the US.
> 
> I asked many questions to Musicteck and they answered the following: “We don’t use iPhones, only Android phones.  But we just borrowed iPod Touch 6th gen to do the testing, and confirmed that stock L&P and Lotoo cables limit voltage to 3.8V, while DDHifi and OEAudio cables produce a solid 5V.  We did the same test with L&P and Lotoo cables using Android phone, and get 5.2V without a problem.  So, the issue is iPhone limitation and design restriction.  And you are correct, their stock cable works at lower voltage, thus pushing current higher.  But, even with DDHifi and OE cables when we raise the volume over 70, the sound became choppy and we couldn’t get a solid playback from W2 because iPod Touch, just like iPhone, wasn’t happy with too much current being drawn.  Also, we don’t sell OE Audio or DDHifi cables, those are both great, though DDHifi is softer and more flexible for portable use, while OE cable has a higher quality but it is thicker and stiffer.”
> 
> Musicteck was great at answering so many of my questions Before purchasing!



Wow thank you so much for sharing! This was exactly what I was looking for!


----------



## CANiSLAYu

tret said:


> I recently received the W2 leather case from Musicteck and while I really like it, I found that its attraction to my iPhone 12 Mini’s MagSafe array is much weaker than I was hoping. Fortunately, I found a couple of products on Amazon that has saved the day and helped me create a true mid-to-upper tier DAP killer.
> 
> The first is a MagSafe mount with adhesive on the other side. It’s meant for magnetically attaching your iPhone to a wall, car dash, etc. The next is simply some magnetic plates (I didn’t want to risk using the only plate that came w/ the W2 case on the off chance this didn’t work out as well as I expected).
> 
> ...


Nice! I have an iPhone SE 2020 I got on the cheap to use as a transport so I just attached a similar metal plate to the back of the case to use with the W2, but my personal (iPhone 12 Max) and work phones (iPhone 12) are MagSafe compatible. Like you I was hoping it would be strong enough on its own, but never bothered trying to remedy it. Picked up one of those MagSafe stickers you linked to and already have a spare-circle shaped metal plate to use. Thanks for posting!


----------



## jonathane40

bluestorm1992 said:


> Another major source of interference is actually coming from the loose lightening connection. A solid cable is really important here.


The Lightning cable that came with the W2 seem to have a very solid connection thought!


----------



## pdxfletch

jonathane40 said:


> So, the issue is iPhone limitation and design restriction.  And you are correct, their stock cable works at lower voltage, thus pushing current higher.  But, even with DDHifi and OE cables when we raise the volume over 70, the sound became choppy and we couldn’t get a solid playback from W2 because iPod Touch, just like iPhone, wasn’t happy with too much current being drawn.  Also, we don’t sell OE Audio or DDHifi cables, those are both great, though DDHifi is softer and more flexible for portable use, while OE cable has a higher quality but it is thicker and stiffer.


I have the OE cable. On my iPhone 11 Pro, I can take the W2 volume up to 85 before the W2 starts cutting out and making a static noise. 85 is way too loud with my IER-Z1R headphones on high gain. Otherwise, I can't hear any difference between the OE cable and the stock W2 cable or one I bought off Amazon for $15. The Amazon cable doesn't maintain a solid connection in the lightning port, so pretty useless if walking around. The OE cable is pretty stiff, but that hasn't caused concerns. Overall, I'm happy with the OE cable, but the 5V voltage doesn't seem to make a difference from a sonic or battery standpoint. All the cables I've tried allow the W2 to go higher than volume 70, and all cut out somewhere around 85. Maybe someone else can explain why 5V versus 3.8V would theoretically make a difference.


----------



## Renegadeblue

pdxfletch said:


> I have the OE cable. On my iPhone 11 Pro, I can take the W2 volume up to 85 before the W2 starts cutting out and making a static noise. 85 is way too loud with my IER-Z1R headphones on high gain. Otherwise, I can't hear any difference between the OE cable and the stock W2 cable or one I bought off Amazon for $15. The Amazon cable doesn't maintain a solid connection in the lightning port, so pretty useless if walking around. The OE cable is pretty stiff, but that hasn't caused concerns. Overall, I'm happy with the OE cable, but the 5V voltage doesn't seem to make a difference from a sonic or battery standpoint. All the cables I've tried allow the W2 to go higher than volume 70, and all cut out somewhere around 85. Maybe someone else can explain why 5V versus 3.8V would theoretically make a difference.


Thanks for sharing about the OEaudio cable. I just bought one to go along with my W2 I also just bought. Per a previous post the quality of the cable is supposed to be really nice. I’m not going to bother trying to attach the W2 to the back of my phone as I’ll mostly be using it around the house so the stiff cable won’t bother me. I might also just pick up a ddhifi cable as well just to have it and compare.


----------



## srinivasvignesh

Do we know when we can expect the next firmware upgrade for the W2? Specifically looking for the z1r profile.


----------



## bluestorm1992

srinivasvignesh said:


> Do we know when we can expect the next firmware upgrade for the W2? Specifically looking for the z1r profile.


Should be real soon. I am also waiting for the update from LP.


----------



## Ceora

My first post on Head-Fi!  After reading most of this thread, I'm up to page 197, I bought the W2 and received it yesterday.  All the hype is true, amazing sound.  Mine has firmware 1.0.20 is that the latest?  Page one of this discussion seems to indicate not, says there:  *Latest FW: V1.0.2.6AS All (2021-08-18).*

I bought mine from Amazon, which says the seller is MusicTeck.  It's my understanding MusicTeck is the only authorized seller, so to be on the safe side I asked the seller a question via Amazon.  I asked will the W2 from Amazon have warranty coverage and have the latest firmware, and the answer was yes.  This morning I registered on the MusicTeck site and was given the option to register through Amazon, which makes me believe MusicTeck does sell through Amazon and the person answering my question was from MusicTeck.

This is my first venture into good Head-Fi gear.  I've got a high-end music system that has evolved for 20 years but it's at a point of sonic bliss so I don't expect to do any more upgrades.  When we travel, I take my MacBook Air and have always listened to music with inexpensive wired earphones.  Recently bought Blessing 2 IEMs and the difference in sound is very gratifying to say the least.


----------



## srinivasvignesh

bluestorm1992 said:


> Should be real soon. I am also waiting for the update from LP.


Thats great to know. Thanks!


----------



## Kiats (Sep 14, 2021)

For admirers of the W2 in South East Asia, you might be interested to know that Jaben Singapore has it on sale. As well as the case. There's a introductory promo code for free case too. 

https://store.jaben.com/products/luxury-precision-w2?_pos=2&_sid=d26cb40ca&_ss=r

https://store.jaben.com/products/luxury-precision-w2-case?_pos=1&_sid=057357644&_ss=r

Exciting times ahead!


----------



## eloelo

Kiats said:


> For admirers of the W2 in South East Asia, you might be interested to know that Jaben Singapore has it on sale. As well as the case.
> 
> https://store.jaben.com/products/luxury-precision-w2?_pos=2&_sid=d26cb40ca&_ss=r
> 
> ...


oh sheesh that price is way cheaper


----------



## bluestorm1992

Ceora said:


> My first post on Head-Fi!  After reading most of this thread, I'm up to page 197, I bought the W2 and received it yesterday.  All the hype is true, amazing sound.  Mine has firmware 1.0.20 is that the latest?  Page one of this discussion seems to indicate not, says there:  *Latest FW: V1.0.2.6AS All (2021-08-18).*
> 
> I bought mine from Amazon, which says the seller is MusicTeck.  It's my understanding MusicTeck is the only authorized seller, so to be on the safe side I asked the seller a question via Amazon.  I asked will the W2 from Amazon have warranty coverage and have the latest firmware, and the answer was yes.  This morning I registered on the MusicTeck site and was given the option to register through Amazon, which makes me believe MusicTeck does sell through Amazon and the person answering my question was from MusicTeck.
> 
> This is my first venture into good Head-Fi gear.  I've got a high-end music system that has evolved for 20 years but it's at a point of sonic bliss so I don't expect to do any more upgrades.  When we travel, I take my MacBook Air and have always listened to music with inexpensive wired earphones.  Recently bought Blessing 2 IEMs and the difference in sound is very gratifying to say the least.


Congrats and welcome to the club!

Yes, Musicteck sells through Amazon as well. You can just email them for any future related requests.

As for the FW, there is a newer version, but for now I would say just enjoy and explore the exiting features of this great little device.


----------



## Ceora

bluestorm1992 said:


> Congrats and welcome to the club!
> 
> Yes, Musicteck sells through Amazon as well. You can just email them for any future related requests.
> 
> As for the FW, there is a newer version, but for now I would say just enjoy and explore the exiting features of this great little device.


Thanks bluestorm!  Right, just play music though it as it sounds perfect as is.  Not sure I will ever need to update.  I am curious how many updates there have been after the version on my W2.  I also sent a message to MusicTeck asking the question.


----------



## musicday

I still enjoy my W2 very much just like in the first day. Was thinking to get the S2 also, but waiting to read few impressions first.


----------



## bluestorm1992

musicday said:


> I still enjoy my W2 very much just like in the first day. Was thinking to get the S2 also, but waiting to read few impressions first.


I am sure both will be great. It is a good thing that people can have more options.


----------



## Kiats

Yes, the W2 is very versatile. Running one of my old favourites, the FitEar MH335DW, off it and sounding great.


----------



## musicday

Basically for who is using only the single ended 3.5 mm the power output is the same from both W2 and S2. 125 mW@32 ohmBut they will sound different for sure.


----------



## SoundJedi (Sep 15, 2021)

Received the E1DA 9038SG3 today and did a quick A/B with the W2.

My (very) initial impressions are: while the E1DA is impressive in terms of output power for its size and price, the sound quality doesn't really match the W2 with my ThieAudio Monarch. Bass is more controlled with the W2, stage is wider and separation is better. Vocals are also more alive and emotional, for lack of a more technical word. Treble and air are great on both.

This said the E1DA is 1/3 of the price and much smaller than the W2. And while neither can extract adequate performance from my VC, E1DA comes closer to an acceptable sound. So E1DA is probably better for full size HPs.

All in very impressed with the E1DA but my W2 isn't going anywhere. It's still the better device for iems imo.

I also need to add that the lack of hardware volume control on the E1DA is annoying. The gain control on UAPP solves for that but it's not ideal. W2 volume control is much more precise and easier to use.

Edit: out of a Galaxy S20+ the E1DA is able to drive my VC much better, although it's still not optimal. With iems the W2 still sounds much better. Clearer, fuller, more control and more impactful. 
E1DA is still impressive, the W2 is just outstanding.


----------



## Nokduangrach

Hi, I would like to know whether W2 has the center key; can be used to play/pause the music playback or not?
If there is, please you kindly tell me how to do. 
Thank you very much.


----------



## twister6

Nokduangrach said:


> Hi, I would like to know whether W2 has the center key; can be used to play/pause the music playback or not?
> If there is, please you kindly tell me how to do.
> Thank you very much.



It doesn't.  S1, W1, W2 only have volume controls, not playback.


----------



## feverfive

Any M1 Macbook Pro users here?  Just curious how the W2 is playing with macOS and the newer Apple silicone processor machines.

I'm still kinda hanging back on the whole dongle thing, but soon'ish, I'll be grabbing something, strictly for use with a Apple laptop of some flavor.


----------



## tret

Shamelessly plugging my Classifieds listing for the Leather Case (Yellow) + ddHiFi Lightning to Type-C cable. 

https://www.head-fi.org/classifieds...ddhifi-mfi06-lightning-to-type-c-cable.11291/


----------



## brif

feverfive said:


> Any M1 Macbook Pro users here?  Just curious how the W2 is playing with macOS and the newer Apple silicone processor machines.
> 
> I'm still kinda hanging back on the whole dongle thing, but soon'ish, I'll be grabbing something, strictly for use with a Apple laptop of some flavor.


I have tested mine and It works fine with my M1 macbook pro. The only issue is Apple Music does not have an exclusive mode and does not match the bitrate to the song being played. You have to manually match bitrate using the MIDI utility, which is just ridiculous.  But if you are using Qobuz or Tidal (possibly other apps) they have an exclusive mode and will do bit perfect with the W2.  I pretty much use my W2 exclusively with my iphone 12 mini though.


----------



## Renegadeblue

tret said:


> Shamelessly plugging my Classifieds listing for the Leather Case (Yellow) + ddHiFi Lightning to Type-C cable.
> 
> https://www.head-fi.org/classifieds...ddhifi-mfi06-lightning-to-type-c-cable.11291/


What have you replaced them with? Interested to hear about your new setup since you just posted the other day about your setup with the W2.


----------



## tret

I'm all over the place lol. But, to answer your specific question I'm going with the FiiO M11 Plus Ltd simply because of how the THX amp brings my Empyrean/HD6xx to life. The user experience/interface is MUCH better w/ iPhone+W2 but the sound quality (at least w/ these headphones and my preferences considered) isn't as good.


----------



## SoundJedi

Is it possible to use the W2 as a DAC? Can I feed a tube amp from it? 
Thanks


----------



## jonathane40

SoundJedi said:


> Is it possible to use the W2 as a DAC? Can I feed a tube amp from it?
> Thanks


I don’t see why not. I can try using the 3.5mm output going into the ALO Continental V5 later this evening. My concern would be emi or rfi given that both experience it with my iPhone.


----------



## musicday

Just waiting for the next update paciently to see what goods will bring.


----------



## Ufanco

feverfive said:


> Any M1 Macbook Pro users here?  Just curious how the W2 is playing with macOS and the newer Apple silicone processor machines.
> 
> I'm still kinda hanging back on the whole dongle thing, but soon'ish, I'll be grabbing something, strictly for use with a Apple laptop of some flavor.


 Not sure but it sounds excellent on my new iPad Air. Wouldn’t see why it be different based on a different processor. It’s small draws minimum power usage on the iPad Air 4. Other than no Mac firmware updates it’s a excellent product and I highly recommend it.


----------



## AlexaMan

musicday said:


> I still enjoy my W2 very much just like in the first day. Was thinking to get the S2 also, but waiting to read few impressions first.


What do you mean of S2? Lotoo PAW S2?


----------



## musicday

AlexaMan said:


> What do you mean of S2? Lotoo PAW S2?


Yes


----------



## SoundJedi

jonathane40 said:


> I don’t see why not. I can try using the 3.5mm output going into the ALO Continental V5 later this evening. My concern would be emi or rfi given that both experience it with my iPhone.



Wondering if you tried this? Please don't burn any equipment for the sake of experimentation hehehe.


----------



## AlexaMan

I don't think that Lotoo Paw S2, can match in terms of sound quality with W2. Looking on technical spec's W2 is more serious inside.


----------



## MarkParity

AlexaMan said:


> I don't think that Lotoo Paw S2, can match in terms of sound quality with W2. Looking on technical spec's W2 is more serious inside.


I will let you know when my S2 arrives and have had a chance to compare them.

Personally I think that the normal human ear (for example mine) will have difficulty picking one over the other at this level of sound quality so for me it comes down to power consumption, reliability, resistance from EMI, software features and output connections in that order.


----------



## becauseim

LuxuryPrecision_ISP_Tool does not detect the device in Parallels, how do I solve this problem? 
LuxuryPrecision_setup_WHQL_20210510 installed
Could it be because the device is detected by MacOS?


----------



## bluestorm1992

becauseim said:


> LuxuryPrecision_ISP_Tool does not detect the device in Parallels, how do I solve this problem?
> LuxuryPrecision_setup_WHQL_20210510 installed
> Could it be because the device is detected by MacOS?


have you installed the driver in your parallel first?


----------



## becauseim

bluestorm1992 said:


> have you installed the driver in your parallel first?


I have previously updated the firmware, which means I installed it. that was in the spring and I have already forgotten. what is the name of the driver file in the file archive with the files?


----------



## bluestorm1992

becauseim said:


> I have previously updated the firmware, which means I installed it. that was in the spring and I have already forgotten. what is the name of the driver file in the file archive with the files?


LuxuryPrecision_setup_WHQL_20210510.exe


----------



## becauseim

bluestorm1992 said:


> LuxuryPrecision_setup_WHQL_20210510.exe


Installed


----------



## AlexaMan

MarkParity said:


> I will let you know when my S2 arrives and have had a chance to compare them.


Oh thanks! I'll be looking forward for this comparison. 
Reading this thread and all of this hipe about W2 that this is best portable dac hard to imagine that S2 can breathing down its neck. However can't disagree with your opinion.


----------



## alavenue

After the first 1 hour with my W2 I received today I'm pretty impressed.. currently comparing it to my Fiio M15 with QDC anole VX and honestly I think W2 sounds a little cleaner and more dynamic. I'm surprised!

I'm using a galaxy note 20 ultra and the USB c cable that came in the box didn't work, I used "Nimaso" cable from amazon and now it works perfectly.

My next test will be to pair it with my Cayin C9 and see how that sounds with full sized cans, hopefully lack of line out won't be an issue.


----------



## captblaze (Sep 22, 2021)

alavenue said:


> My next test will be to pair it with my Cayin C9 and see how that sounds with full sized cans, hopefully lack of line out won't be an issue.


Just start with low gain and low volume (W2) and ramp it up until the signal clips into the C9. I run my W2 into a KSE1200 and thankfully Shure included a clipping light to let me know when i am pushing too much voltage out of the W2. For me low gain volume 90 seems to be the sweet spot


----------



## becauseim

tret said:


> I recently received the W2 leather case from Musicteck and while I really like it, I found that its attraction to my iPhone 12 Mini’s MagSafe array is much weaker than I was hoping. Fortunately, I found a couple of products on Amazon that has saved the day and helped me create a true mid-to-upper tier DAP killer.
> 
> The first is a MagSafe mount with adhesive on the other side. It’s meant for magnetically attaching your iPhone to a wall, car dash, etc. The next is simply some magnetic plates (I didn’t want to risk using the only plate that came w/ the W2 case on the off chance this didn’t work out as well as I expected).
> 
> ...


It looks cool, but I don't understand how it works. does the leather case have a magnet inside for attaching to new iPhone models?

If so, why is there two more magnets between the case and the iPhone?


----------



## H T T

First off, MusicTeck is just the best!

My W1 arrived today. Initial impressions: The W1 is on-par with the Paw S1. I think the S1 has a "darker background" and has slightly more soundstage than the W1. The S1 has a bit of edge in the treble. The W1 is a bit more "organic" and seems to reveal a bit more in the mid range. The Onyx is fairly similar sonically to the W1 but not as flexible or ergonomic. The W1 with all possible cables at $155 is a total steal! Just wish L&P gave the Apple crowd some FW support.


----------



## Gus141

I have been using W2 with settings of ‘Fast’ filter and Tone 02 for a while; but today, after using my Lotoo Paw S1 for a while I tried I came across a song that didn’t sound right, so I changed to ‘LL Fast’ and Tone 01 and the song was full-bodied with the right amount of bass and transient impact. But, the next song was harsh, so I changed back to ‘Fast’ and Tone 02 and it was great.

What I’m trying to get across is that the advantage of the W2 over the S1 is the amount of customization due to the permutations of filter and tone options.

However, I did just pre-order an S2 from MusicTeck since I love the stock S1 sound and hope the S2 is just as good (despite the lack of filter selection) as the S1 but without the EMI/RFI issues I experience with the S1 sometimes with my iPhone and iPad.

Regardless, the W2 is an awesome piece of kit!


----------



## Ufanco (Sep 26, 2021)

Went ahead and downloaded Parallels for Mac. Went well it’s only a 14 day trial version but got the W2 updated. When I have more time going look into other software. I now know my old Mac can run window7 so it’s just deciding on software.

 Did anyone else notice a slight increase to the sound quality after updating to the newest firmware? Soundstages feels a little wider and seems to be more bass slam with it. It’s not a huge different but I’m liking what I’m hearing.


----------



## vanez1985

Could someone please check generic (e.g. native Tidal client or Apple Music Lossless) sampling rate on W2 connected to Galaxy S21 Ultra? Some say that it avoids standard Android 48/24 resampling using 192/32 with better algorithms instead.


----------



## musicday

Ufanco said:


> Went ahead and downloaded Parallels for Mac. Went well it’s only a 14 day trial version but got the W2 updated. When I have more time going look into other software. I now know my old Mac can run window7 so it’s just deciding on software.
> 
> Did anyone else notice a slight increase to the sound quality after updating to the newest firmware? Soundstages feels a little wider and seems to be more bass slam with it. It’s not a huge different but I’m liking what I’m hearing.


I did notice better sound quality straight after the update too.


----------



## jsmiller58

vanez1985 said:


> Could someone please check generic (e.g. native Tidal client or Apple Music Lossless) sampling rate on W2 connected to Galaxy S21 Ultra? Some say that it avoids standard Android 48/24 resampling using 192/32 with better algorithms instead.


I read somewhere that Tidal was rolling out a version with a driver built in that bypasses the Android audio stack, like UAPP does.  So could well be that those who are noting S21 doesn't have the 48/24 resampling might be using the updated Tidal.  The good news would be that if this is true it would help many more models of phones…. I don‘t have the S21 or I would test this out…. But I do have an LG v30 and I will see if this has been addressed there…


----------



## bigbeans

If anyone is looking to purchase a W2, I am selling mine. I don't get the chance to use it much sadly.

https://www.head-fi.org/classifieds/luxury-precision-w2.11924/


----------



## TheTalbotHound

E1DA 9038S vs Luxury and Precision W2 Comparison

Treble: Treble has some added splatiness to it on the W2, especially with cymbals. Treble on the W2 is a bit harsher. Cymbal pitches on the E1DA definitely sound slightly clearer. E1DA's treble feels more natural and realistic than the W2's. 

Transients: E1DA Definitely has snappier transients. W2 felt soft in comparison, across the whole frequency range. Bass felt snappier on E1DA definitely. 

Separation: The whole mix feels a bit more clearly separated out on the E1DA. W2 feels slightly more like one blob. 

Detail: Very similar. Because of its treble E1DA presents it better though.

Noisefloor: W2 wins, but Qudelix is on par with it and has EQ

Given my recent experiences with the Qudelix 5K, i think the differences between these 2 are mainly down to ESS vs Cirrus modulator designs. Even with upsampling filters, these differences were apparent.


----------



## musicday

Any news when the upstate will be released? Thank you.


----------



## becauseim

Has anyone compared the *W2* with the *Ovidius B1* other than Andy? What can you say?
I'm looking for a *QLS 361 *sound in a USB dongle form factor. I want an airy and smooth SQ, but with great detail.


----------



## eloelo

From all the usb c cables I tried (including ddhifi, random 10gbps cables in ali), this cable which just arrived is the only one which connects to W2 so securely it would hardly shake even when I try to shake it. I would recommend this for W2 
https://www.aliexpress.com/item/1005002708329867.html


----------



## Ufanco (Sep 28, 2021)

eloelo said:


> From all the usb c cables I tried (including ddhifi, random 10gbps cables in ali), this cable which just arrived is the only one which connects to W2 so securely it would hardly shake even when I try to shake it. I would recommend this for W2
> https://www.aliexpress.com/item/1005002708329867.html



Interesting I have seen this one and couple others similar ones. Right now happy with current collection but it nice to hear of another one that works. This one doesn’t look bad so included a link
https://www.aliexpress.com/item/100...74-9&pdp_ext_f={"sku_id":"12000018425015217"}


----------



## LikeABell

Hello guys, just received my W2 today and I'm driving my Noble Katana with it via an iPhone 12. I am honestly gobsmacked at how good the Katana sounds now, unbelievable.
Currently running it through the 3.5mm jack. Have a 4.4mm cable on the way.

I have a couple of questions guys, 

1. I'd like to drive my headphones with this as well (transportable solution on the laptop), but I don't have a 4.4mm cable (LCD X and HD800). I was thinking I'll get a 4.4mm to 3.5mm adapter and then connect the headphones using a 6.3mm to 3.5mm adapter. The main intention is to get the higher output for the headphones. Is something like this doable? Any adapter recommendations?

2. I noticed that no matter what music I played on the iPhone (Tidal HiFi and Apple Music), the bit rate was always 32, the sampling rate changed. Has anyone else faced this?

Really pleased with my purchase, looking forward to exploring all the options.
Cheers!


----------



## jsmiller58

LikeABell said:


> Hello guys, just received my W2 today and I'm driving my Noble Katana with it via an iPhone 12. I am honestly gobsmacked at how good the Katana sounds now, unbelievable.
> Currently running it through the 3.5mm jack. Have a 4.4mm cable on the way.
> 
> I have a couple of questions guys,
> ...


Sorry, I am a little confused about what you are suggesting…. Just in case, and forgive me if I am stating the obvious, but let me stress, do not, under any circumstances take a cable that is terminated as Single Ended (3.5mm or quarter inch) and use that in a 4.4mm jack.  You can probably jury rig a series of adapters to make it fit, but you will be creating shorts and damage or destroy your amp.


----------



## endless402

also selling mine. was going to use it for the office and save money on a cheaper dac/amp, but doesnt pair well with my iem


----------



## LikeABell

jsmiller58 said:


> Sorry, I am a little confused about what you are suggesting…. Just in case, and forgive me if I am stating the obvious, but let me stress, do not, under any circumstances take a cable that is terminated as Single Ended (3.5mm or quarter inch) and use that in a 4.4mm jack.  You can probably jury rig a series of adapters to make it fit, but you will be creating shorts and damage or destroy your amp.


I meant 4.4mm to 3.5mm adapter.


----------



## SoundJedi

I wish the W2 had a line out option. Want to try that amazing DAC with some proper amping power. Such a shame...

Is this something they can ever update using firmware or does it require physical circuits?


----------



## SoundJedi

My W2 vs E1DA 9038SG3 comparison:

Post in thread 'E1DA DACs Discussion Thread (PDV2, 9038S, 9038D, 9038X, HiFiToy, HPToy)' https://www.head-fi.org/threads/e1d...038d-9038x-hifitoy-hptoy.915835/post-16589613


----------



## Renegadeblue

SoundJedi said:


> My W2 vs E1DA 9038SG3 comparison:
> 
> Post in thread 'E1DA DACs Discussion Thread (PDV2, 9038S, 9038D, 9038X, HiFiToy, HPToy)' https://www.head-fi.org/threads/e1d...038d-9038x-hifitoy-hptoy.915835/post-16589613


Awesome, thanks for the impressions. That’s about what I would have expected. I do love my W2.


----------



## SoundJedi

SoundJedi said:


> I wish the W2 had a line out option. Want to try that amazing DAC with some proper amping power. Such a shame...
> 
> Is this something they can ever update using firmware or does it require physical circuits?



Sent an email to L&P asking about this. Will see what they say.


----------



## Ufanco

SoundJedi said:


> Sent an email to L&P asking about this. Will see what they say.



Try a balanced 4.4 cable it increase the power output of the W2. I’m using low gain the highest volume is under 70% and normally have it set at 60% with the moondrop variations and a balanced cable.


----------



## captblaze

Ufanco said:


> Try a balanced 4.4 cable it increase the power output of the W2. I’m using low gain the highest volume is under 70% and normally have it set at 60% with the moondrop variations and a balanced cable.


I think they are talking about wanting a line output at 1V bypassing the amp circuitry


----------



## SoundJedi (Sep 30, 2021)

captblaze said:


> I think they are talking about wanting a line output at 1V bypassing the amp circuitry



Exactly. I want to plug the W2 into a proper amp and use it purely as a DAC.

W2 has all the power most iems need but it can't really get the best out of full size cans, more power is needed.


----------



## Gus141 (Oct 1, 2021)

Been enjoying the W2 connected to an iPad Pro today after a week of just using my DAPs. Wow! I used “Fast” filter and “Tone 01” with Sony IER-Z1R and I liked it better than my standard settings (Fast/Tone02), maybe because I was playing mostly recent POP/Rock/EDM.

@bluestorm1992 this made me wonder about the FLT and Tone settings L&P use when designing their IEM EQ settings. Since you mentioned my favorite Sony IER-Z1R may be getting an EQ setting in the next firmware, I was curious if that setting will sound best with a certain FLT/Tone combination.

Cheers


----------



## Keko123

To combine with a Fiio FD5, is the W2 worth it?  Or is the W1 enough?  Will I hear differences?


----------



## SoundJedi (Oct 1, 2021)

SoundJedi said:


> Exactly. I want to plug the W2 into a proper amp and use it purely as a DAC.
> 
> W2 has all the power most iems need but it can't really get the best out of full size cans, more power is needed.



Well I connected my W2 SE output to my Xduoo05 Plus Aux input after another head-fier confirmed it was safe.

It works wonders! Very pleased. The W2 keeps impressing. Another killer use for it.

I have a Hugo2 and the sound I am getting from the W2 with my D8k Pros is not on same level but it's not lagging far behind behind. Hugo2 is more resolving and has more bass control/treble/separation but the W2 experience is smooth and super musical. Perfect for a more laid back listening experience.


----------



## Skev

I really cant fault the W2 myself. 

It drives my Aonic 5's, IE300's, 7Hz Timeless perfectly.

The SE846's sounded good to some extent. The background is completely black which is a plus, however, the overall synergy is off... They sound a bit too lifeless with the W2. So much so I sold the SE846's... In hindsight I should have changed amp 😂


----------



## musicday

I was watching a movie last night with the W2 and EP05 earbuds. It iss called Sea Fever.
I was impressed with the details, clarity and very open soundstage this combo provides.
The bass was very realistic and it sounded more like a full size headphone then an earbud.
I really recommend them if you can find a genuine pair.


----------



## ClieOS (Oct 3, 2021)

SoundJedi said:


> Sent an email to L&P asking about this. Will see what they say.


Line-out technically required a physical circuit design change, not something a firmware can "add" magically. What L&P can add is a fixed voltage output mode, but it is not a real LO and mostly done for convenience / placebo purpose, such as what Chord has done on Mojo.

However, W2 headphones-out is so clean that it has better SNR than what the DAC chip is rated for, and thus adding a line-out, even if possible technically, will not actually improve the SQ, making it mostly a moot point. So basically you just need to set your W2 to a decently loud volume that will not clip your amp, you are all good.


----------



## ClieOS (Oct 3, 2021)

Just an addon:

With Android smartphone volume set to 100%, W2 should be able to output around 0.74V Max (*no load) on single-ended, and almost double that to 1.46V on balanced-out. For those who wants ~1V output on balanced-out, you can set W2 volume to 96. However, do be careful that your amp will need to support balanced-input if you want to double amp W2's balanced-out. I don't have an iPhone to test, but I doubt W2 will output more due to iOS current limiting.

With PC's volume set to 100%,  W2 should be able to output around 1.99V Max on single-ended, and almost double that to 3.95V on balanced-out. For those who wants ~1V output on single-ended, set W2's volume to 92. For those who want ~1V on balanced-out, set W2 volume to 84.


----------



## musicday

What a combination, fantastic sound. I really recommend them both.


----------



## LikeABell

Another brilliant pairing. This is my endgame.


----------



## ClieOS

My definition of the heavenly sound.


----------



## hardpike

I have been following this thread for a few days
Did read every page (yes i did!)
Pulled the trigger
It is hard to believe how good this is with my Isabellae. Pure bliss.

Amazing device

Guys, did anybody open it to check what on earth is inside? How this performance is achieved?


----------



## musicday

hardpike said:


> I have been following this thread for a few days
> Did read every page (yes i did!)
> Pulled the trigger
> It is hard to believe how good this is with my Isabellae. Pure bliss.
> ...


It's got magic dust inside, so don't open it or it will spoil the sound.


----------



## jsmiller58

musicday said:


> It's got magic dust inside, so don't open it or it will spoil the sound.


This is either a Pandora’s Box or Schrödinger’s Cat situation…


----------



## musicday

Joking aside, this is a great USB amp DAC.
Looking forward to read about it Vs S2.


----------



## Scblacksunshine

Anyone else experienced issues with the USB C connector on the unit itself. After about 3 months, my unit is now extra sensitive to any movement and would disconnect often. Tried it with different USB C cables and still doing the same thing. The stock white USB C cable was just plain horrible and would do this from day one but I did manage to get it working pretty good for a while with a better aftermarket cable until now.


----------



## jsmiller58

Scblacksunshine said:


> Anyone else experienced issues with the USB C connector on the unit itself. After about 3 months, my unit is now extra sensitive to any movement and would disconnect often. Tried it with different USB C cables and still doing the same thing. The stock white USB C cable was just plain horrible and would do this from day one but I did manage to get it working pretty good for a while with a better aftermarket cable until now.


I have had this problem with a number of dongles and cables, but usually on my phone end of the connection.  In the long run the phone / dongle USB sockets are subject to a lot of torque as the connectors are inserted and removed, as well as jostled in the pocket. 

I have often thought about, but never tried, thickening the cable's connector slightly by applying layers of tape to the plastic end of the connector so that it is slightly thicker and wedge it in a bit...

The really good solutions are described in numerous posts on this thread, including rigid L type connectors that effectively eliminate the jostling and hold the dongle and phone tightly together.


----------



## Skev

I've had issues with phones before not charging too well. It turned out to be pocket lint stuck inside and compressed to the bottom of the connector. Picked it out and was fine. Might be the issue but probably not as I can't see how lint would get into the usb socket unless you carry the dac in your pocket unplugged.


----------



## musicday

Scblacksunshine said:


> Anyone else experienced issues with the USB C connector on the unit itself. After about 3 months, my unit is now extra sensitive to any movement and would disconnect often. Tried it with different USB C cables and still doing the same thing. The stock white USB C cable was just plain horrible and would do this from day one but I did manage to get it working pretty good for a while with a better aftermarket cable until now.


The best way to avoid this is find a quality USB cable and keep it atached to the W2 all the time.


----------



## gazzington

musicday said:


> The best way to avoid this is find a quality USB cable and keep it atached to the W2 all the time.


Do you still have a tera player? Just wondering how close these dongles get to it in sound quality?


----------



## dgjl (Oct 9, 2021)

Scblacksunshine said:


> Anyone else experienced issues with the USB C connector on the unit itself. After about 3 months, my unit is now extra sensitive to any movement and would disconnect often. Tried it with different USB C cables and still doing the same thing. The stock white USB C cable was just plain horrible and would do this from day one but I did manage to get it working pretty good for a while with a better aftermarket cable until now.


As I've posted elsewhere, I find putting a tiny rubber ring around the base of the usb-c really helps connection stability - a millimetre or so cut off of an old silicone eartip tube works well. Not perfect, but makes a significant difference. Makes better cables better too. The below is a Pee51, but I do the same with my W2 ddhifi cable.


----------



## NewEve (Oct 9, 2021)

Hello everyone,

Quick one for those who use their W1/2 with the SPDIF output connected to an external amp:

Is your bitrate also stuck to "16B/44.1K", regardless of the quality of the file/stream you're using?


----------



## Scblacksunshine

Thanks for the tips, I'll give that a try and see if it helps. Did tried invisible tape on the connector and that seems to help as well.


----------



## Ufanco (Oct 9, 2021)

Scblacksunshine said:


> Anyone else experienced issues with the USB C connector on the unit itself. After about 3 months, my unit is now extra sensitive to any movement and would disconnect often. Tried it with different USB C cables and still doing the same thing. The stock white USB C cable was just plain horrible and would do this from day one but I did manage to get it working pretty good for a while with a better aftermarket cable until now.



Have you updated the firmware? I had that issue with mine and the original cable I ended up getting a better c to c cables. I kinda went overboard on cables. The L shaped one worked well and is inexpensive. It’s in the middle here the next to one that has a cord protecter one it.


----------



## felix3650

Ufanco said:


> Have you updated the firmware? I had that issue with mine and the original cable I ended up getting a better c to c cables. I kinda went overboard on cables. The L shaped one worked well and is inexpensive. It’s in the middle here the next to one that has a cord protecter one it.


If only the L shaped adapter from Aliexpress was a bit shorter on the "back" connector..
Where did you get that short 90° to 90° one? Is it custom made?


----------



## abitdeef

ClieOS said:


> My definition of the heavenly sound.



What are those iems?


----------



## ClieOS

abitdeef said:


> What are those iems?


ER4S recreated in custom shell.


----------



## abitdeef

ClieOS said:


> ER4S recreated in custom shell.



Very cool 😎


----------



## musicday

gazzington said:


> Do you still have a tera player? Just wondering how close these dongles get to it in sound quality?


Tera is hard to beat, still my favourite but the W2 is amazing especially at the asking price.
Better sound then music players costing two times more in my opinion.


----------



## gazzington

ClieOS said:


> ER4S recreated in custom shell.


Is there anyone I can contact to get a set?


----------



## gazzington

musicday said:


> Tera is hard to beat, still my favourite but the W2 is amazing especially at the asking price.
> Better sound then music players costing two times more in my opinion.


Tera is def hard to beat. I still use mine reg but am considering getting a dongle


----------



## ClieOS

gazzington said:


> Is there anyone I can contact to get a set?



AFAIK, you have to order it from Taobao and it takes a week or two to make.
https://m.tb.cn/h.f3v9BWX?sm=1d1641


----------



## Ufanco

felix3650 said:


> If only the L shaped adapter from Aliexpress was a bit shorter on the "back" connector..
> Where did you get that short 90° to 90° one? Is it custom made?



It’s from woo audio

https://wooaudio.com/accessories/wooaudio-usb-cable


----------



## ClieOS

My idea of a short Type-C cable


----------



## abitdeef

Ufanco said:


> It’s from woo audio
> 
> https://wooaudio.com/accessories/wooaudio-usb-cable



I have that cable from woo also, it's very nice.


----------



## abitdeef

ClieOS said:


> My idea of a short Type-C cable



That's almost perfect for a piggyback cable. Home brewed I take it? 😉 I like that better than the U type one you can get. Well not really a U but more like J.


----------



## ClieOS

Yep, can't find one to my liking so I just make one myself.


----------



## musicday

Any news when the new firmware update will be released?


----------



## abitdeef

ClieOS said:


> Yep, can't find one to my liking so I just make one myself.


Too bad we can't do that with women 

Ha ha


----------



## Skev

Quick question regarding the sound profiles for specific earphones.

What are they actually doing? I'm sure it's just EQ but is it EQ'ing each earphone (SE846, IE800S) to a specific target?

Also, is there any profile in the works being made for the IE900?

Thanks


----------



## abitdeef (Oct 15, 2021)

Ordered another one of these 😀 I don't really like using dongles (prefer an all in one solution) but I started using 64 tia again and my hibys hissed a bit and my sony hissed a bit more with them. 

From memory lp w2 was one of the most quiet sources I've used. It's just a little hiss, but just knowing it's there drives me crazy. Plus I remember it had a really nice 3d type presentation. Should be fun, I plan on running it from my Sony a105 which will probably suck the weak battery pretty good, but will be compact 😉

I'm going to try to put together an interconnect like ClieOS did. That would be sweet.


----------



## 0RF30

ClieOS said:


> My idea of a short Type-C cable



Nice !
Could you share shopping list ? (especially for short connectors)
And maybe some making tips...


----------



## MarkParity

0RF30 said:


> Nice !
> Could you share shopping list ? (especially for short connectors)
> And maybe some making tips...


I bet its two of these wired with short interconnects and a modified shorter cover. I agree looks great I may have a go at this myself.


----------



## ClieOS

0RF30 said:


> Nice !
> Could you share shopping list ? (especially for short connectors)
> And maybe some making tips...



Basic build guide can be found here. Got my parts from Taobao but I'll imagine AliExpress has them as well. Just be careful that the Type-C connecter needs to be 4 pins, OTG and USB2.0 compatible.


----------



## 0RF30

ClieOS said:


> Basic build guide can be found here. Got my parts from Taobao but I'll imagine AliExpress has them as well. Just be careful that the Type-C connecter needs to be 4 pins, OTG and USB2.0 compatible.



Cheers !


----------



## abitdeef

Hey guys, for those of you that have the leather case- are the buttons still easy to access with the case on?


----------



## Auricon

abitdeef said:


> Hey guys, for those of you that have the leather case- are the buttons still easy to access with the case on?


Ja, accessible cut out for the controls


----------



## abitdeef (Oct 17, 2021)

Auricon said:


> Ja, accessible cut out for the controls



Thanks, now have to decide between green and yellow. I love green, but the yellow looks like a bumblebee which is rad 😋

BTW that's a very nice shot of the w2 case. It looks very high quality.


----------



## Auricon

abitdeef said:


> Thanks, now have to decide between green and yellow. I love green, but the yellow looks like a bumblebee which is rad 😋
> 
> BTW that's a very nice shot of the w2 case. It looks very high quality.


Thank you for complimenting my mediocre iPhone 12 Pro Max skills   I had the same dilemma and picked up both colors 🤭 but I lean more yellow.


----------



## abitdeef

Auricon said:


> Thank you for complimenting my mediocre iPhone 12 Pro Max skills   I had the same dilemma and picked up both colors 🤭 but I lean more yellow.



I ordered green, I'm too much of a whimp for the yellow. Playing it safe 😉


----------



## musicday

abitdeef said:


> I ordered green, I'm too much of a whimp for the yellow. Playing it safe 😉


Yes, I have green too and is beautiful. Better looking in reality.


----------



## abitdeef

musicday said:


> Yes, I have green too and is beautiful. Better looking in reality.



Always hard to judge colour by pictures. Especially with other colours in the background. Like shades of doors on houses, the same colour can look completely different depending on the colour of the siding, brickwork, stone, accents etc. 

But in this case the w2 is black so green and yellow should look great and they do. Although black is super neutral so it's easy to match.


----------



## musicday (Oct 17, 2021)

I've seen a movie last night with Richard Gere from 2002 with W2 on Netflix and I have discovered this beautiful African blues song.
Anyone else like it?

Ali Farka Toure - Ai Du


----------



## Ufanco (Oct 19, 2021)

ClieOS said:


> Basic build guide can be found here. Got my parts from Taobao but I'll imagine AliExpress has them as well. Just be careful that the Type-C connecter needs to be 4 pins, OTG and USB2.0 compatible.



Here is something similar for those who don’t want to mess with diy.
https://www.aliexpress.com/item/1005002836089542.html?spm=a2g0o.cart.0.0.df763c00P3nimI&mp=1

https://www.aliexpress.com/item/100...&terminal_id=2cd93ecea1d540509ffc6d2f12b45b6e


----------



## Scblacksunshine

Ufanco said:


> Here is something similar for those who don’t want to mess with diy.
> https://www.aliexpress.com/item/1005002836089542.html?spm=a2g0o.cart.0.0.df763c00P3nimI&mp=1
> 
> https://www.aliexpress.com/item/1005002836089542.html?spm=a2g0o.cart.0.0.df763c008XvwkL&mp=1




Excellent find. thanks


----------



## abitdeef

Ufanco said:


> Here is something similar for those who don’t want to mess with diy.
> https://www.aliexpress.com/item/1005002836089542.html?spm=a2g0o.cart.0.0.df763c00P3nimI&mp=1



Is that straight one flexible rubber?


----------



## Ufanco (Oct 19, 2021)

This one looks like it’s flexible

https://www.aliexpress.com/item/100...sceneId":"3339","sku_id":"12000022902434042"}


----------



## alavenue

My W2 doesn't work when I plug it in to my Samsung note 20 ultra or Samsung tablet S7. The only way is to restart the devices while the W2 is plugged in. Any one know how to fix this?


----------



## eloelo

Ufanco said:


> This one looks like it’s flexible
> 
> https://www.aliexpress.com/item/1005002943990909.html?spm=a2g0o.detail.1000013.15.55a33953dGRo2w&gps-id=pcDetailBottomMoreThisSeller&scm=1007.13339.169870.0&scm_id=1007.13339.169870.0&scm-url=1007.13339.169870.0&pvid=a10f8f69-cfef-4152-9ab3-aefb1e2617e7&_t=gps-idcDetailBottomMoreThisSeller,scm-url:1007.13339.169870.0,pvid:a10f8f69-cfef-4152-9ab3-aefb1e2617e7,tpp_buckets:668#2846#8109#1935&&pdp_ext_f={"sceneId":"3339","sku_id":"12000022902434042"}


I have this but it is way more stiff than the pic indicates. The cable does not bend even a little with w2 hanging from it.


----------



## musicday

My pure silver cable arrived, very impressed especially for the very low price paid. Works great with W2 and my LG V50 ThinQ Korean model.
Will let it burn for a while. The earbuds are EP05.
Will order another 4.4 mm to take advantage of the extra power of W2.

Check out the quality :


----------



## abitdeef

musicday said:


> My pure silver cable arrived, very impressed especially for the very low price paid. Works great with W2 and my LG V50 ThinQ Korean model.
> Will let it burn for a while. The earbuds are EP05.
> Will order another 4.4 mm to take advantage of the extra power of W2.
> 
> Check out the quality :




What cable is that? I'm looking for a thin light 4.4 balanced mmcx cable. Balanced out is the way to go on the w2, besides more power you get better staging and dynamics. 

The single end is good, but the balanced out is as good as any dap I've tried except of course power out and staging. 

But I digress. The lightest 4.4 balanced cable I've found is the effect audio virtuoso. But I'd still like to find lighter and thinner. The problem I have is my ears are so sensitive the weight or thickness of the cable pulling on the iems can cause discomfort. 

Smaller mmcx connectors would be a plus also. Maybe I need to contact a cable builder?

But that does look like a very nice cable.


----------



## rlw6534

abitdeef said:


> What cable is that? I'm looking for a thin light 4.4 balanced mmcx cable. Balanced out is the way to go on the w2, besides more power you get better staging and dynamics.
> 
> The single end is good, but the balanced out is as good as any dap I've tried except of course power out and staging.
> 
> ...



Well, the Linum BAX and SuperBAX are the thinnest and lightest cables I'm aware of.   Expensive though.

https://www.linum.dk/products/overview/


----------



## abitdeef (Oct 21, 2021)

rlw6534 said:


> Well, the Linum BAX and SuperBAX are the thinnest and lightest cables I'm aware of.   Expensive though.
> 
> https://www.linum.dk/products/overview/



Those look awesome but with the exchange rate it's like 324 dollars for 4.4 balanced. Like you said expensive 😉

Actually the cable that came with my rose mini 3 is super light and comfy if only it was 4.4 balanced. It's one of my favorite cables- flexible and very light and non microphonic. Anyone know any good cable makers that could put a 4.4 end on it. Sorry ot.


----------



## rlw6534

abitdeef said:


> Those look awesome but with the exchange rate it's like 324 dollars for 4.4 balanced. Like you said expensive 😉
> 
> Actually the cable that came with my rose mini 3 is super light and comfy if only it was 4.4 balanced. It's one of my favorite cables- flexible and very light and non microphonic. Anyone know any good cable makers that could put a 4.4 end on it. Sorry ot.



Yeah, I have the older balanced 2.5 mm BAX, which is cheaper (72.50 euro).   It's scary light and thin, but has held up just fine.  I'd love the 4.4 SuperBax, but too many $$$.


----------



## Scblacksunshine

musicday said:


> My pure silver cable arrived, very impressed especially for the very low price paid. Works great with W2 and my LG V50 ThinQ Korean model.
> Will let it burn for a while. The earbuds are EP05.
> Will order another 4.4 mm to take advantage of the extra power of W2.
> 
> Check out the quality :


Mind sharing where you got the cable from? So far the only low price pure silver cable I found is the Fiios cable but it doesn't come in 2pins flavor.


----------



## captblaze

Scblacksunshine said:


> Mind sharing where you got the cable from? So far the only low price pure silver cable I found is the Fiios cable but it doesn't come in 2pins flavor.


check out KB Ear Limpid and Limpid Pro. got the Pro on Ali Express last 11/11 and spent less than $30 USD. The regular Limpid is 4 core and the Pro is 8


----------



## Scblacksunshine

captblaze said:


> check out KB Ear Limpid and Limpid Pro. got the Pro on Ali Express last 11/11 and spent less than $30 USD. The regular Limpid is 4 core and the Pro is 8


Thanks


----------



## musicday

US $27.95  14%OFF | 8 core Pure Silver earphone  Upgrade Cable Balanced wire 2.5/3.5/4.4MM Plug With MMCX/2PIN/QDC/TFZ for TIN\TFZ Headsets
https://a.aliexpress.com/_v2OyQ6


Scblacksunshine said:


> Mind sharing where you got the cable from? So far the only low price pure silver cable I found is the Fiios cable but it doesn't come in 2pins flavor.


----------



## Ufanco

Scblacksunshine said:


> Mind sharing where you got the cable from? So far the only low price pure silver cable I found is the Fiios cable but it doesn't come in 2pins flavor.



XINHS is the oem of some of these listed cable. Check this thread tons of great info on inexpensive cables. Might want start at the end it has a ton of responses.

https://www.head-fi.org/threads/low-end-cheap-generic-otherwise-bang-for-buck-cable-thread.891911/


Another excellent tool is @RikudouGoku database of cables quality along with links to them.

https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet...zTm4ei7HEfP8AI1zxswrMw2ho/edit#gid=1801072063

Link to XINHS store. 

https://xinhs.aliexpress.com/store/910746107?spm=a2g0o.detail.1000007.1.56713912NUyk9D


----------



## alavenue

Anyone have issues with W2 not getting power from Samsung devices?


----------



## musicday

alavenue said:


> Anyone have issues with W2 not getting power from Samsung devices?


This is the first time I heard about something like this. Have you checked your cables, maybe there is a weak connection.


----------



## abitdeef

alavenue said:


> Anyone have issues with W2 not getting power from Samsung devices?



Mine works fine on galaxy s21 and tab A.


----------



## Ufanco

alavenue said:


> Anyone have issues with W2 not getting power from Samsung devices?


I agree with above sounds like the cable is it the cables that came with device? After market cables can be hit or miss if after market is it a otg cable?


----------



## musicday

Any news on the new firmware?


----------



## stersa (Oct 22, 2021)

this little beast moves my HD800S 75th very decently…

*W2+S21 Ultra*





best

Sisco


----------



## musicday

What case is that? The silicone one but looks dark because of the poor light conditions?


----------



## stersa (Oct 22, 2021)

musicday said:


> What case is that? The silicone one but looks dark because of the poor light conditions?


It s a Clear Black Silicone case..Darker than clear..you can choose





Best

sisco


----------



## abitdeef

The clear black is sweet. Still waiting on my green leather one, usps had sorting delay lol.


----------



## abitdeef (Oct 22, 2021)

I know there's some info in the previous posts but what usb c cables are you guys using? I'd like something like the stock cable size wise but more flexible and nicer. 

Thnx. There was a particular brand a lot of people liked, maybe dd?


----------



## AlexaMan

Have compared anyone W2 with new Lotoo Paw S2?


----------



## jsmiller58

AlexaMan said:


> Have compared anyone W2 with new Lotoo Paw S2?


This might help a bit:  https://www.head-fi.org/threads/new...150-mw-32-ohm-4-4-mqa-4x.959582/post-16624840


----------



## stersa

abitdeef said:


> I know there's some info in the previous posts but what usb c cables are you guys using? I'd like something like the stock cable size wise but more flexible and nicer.
> 
> Thnx. There was a particular brand a lot of people liked, maybe dd?


Yes,DDhifi.
For me it s the better one


best

Sisco


----------



## Ufanco (Oct 23, 2021)

abitdeef said:


> I know there's some info in the previous posts but what usb c cables are you guys using? I'd like something like the stock cable size wise but more flexible and nicer.
> 
> Thnx. There was a particular brand a lot of people liked, maybe dd?



I tried a ton of different c to c cables with the W2 and of them my best is the custom made ones by XINHS. The DDhifi isn’t bad but I had bad luck with them failing. First one came broken second lasted about 3 weeks. Third is sitting brand new in box.

The woo audio wasn’t too bad. The L shaped on is supper solid but shape isn’t for everyone. The two from XINHS I like the 40cm was $35 and the 17cm was $25. Might be cheaper or more depending on the cable used to make it. I used the cable linked below.
https://www.aliexpress.com/item/1005002994387021.html?spm=a2g0s.9042311.0.0.4e644c4dIOZmTQ


----------



## abitdeef

Ufanco said:


> I tried a ton of different c to c cables with the W2 and of them my best is the custom made ones by XINHS. The DDhifi isn’t bad but I had bad luck with them failing. First one came broken second lasted about 3 weeks. Third is sitting brand new in box.
> 
> The woo audio wasn’t too bad. The L shaped on is supper solid but shape isn’t for everyone. The two from XINHS I like the 40cm was $35 and the 17cm was $25. Might be cheaper or more depending on the cable used to make it. I used the cable linked below.
> https://www.aliexpress.com/item/1005002994387021.html?spm=a2g0s.9042311.0.0.4e644c4dIOZmTQ



I have the woo audio one but wanted a little longer one. I ordered the dd one on Amazon. Any problems and I'll return it.


----------



## senorx12562 (Oct 24, 2021)

Still wending my way through this thread, but a quick question, has anyone attempted to use the L&P asio driver to play dsd natively? I got about 1.5 seconds of horrible sound and then none. The wasapi driver works fine, but in jrmc 24 at least, it converts dsd64 to pcm at 352.4 khz. Any ideas?

Edit: Nvm. Been so long since I had a dac that plays DSD I forgot to activate bitstreaming in jrmc. That, and I'm really old.


----------



## musicday

Ufanco said:


> I tried a ton of different c to c cables with the W2 and of them my best is the custom made ones by XINHS. The DDhifi isn’t bad but I had bad luck with them failing. First one came broken second lasted about 3 weeks. Third is sitting brand new in box.
> 
> The woo audio wasn’t too bad. The L shaped on is supper solid but shape isn’t for everyone. The two from XINHS I like the 40cm was $35 and the 17cm was $25. Might be cheaper or more depending on the cable used to make it. I used the cable linked below.
> https://www.aliexpress.com/item/1005002994387021.html?spm=a2g0s.9042311.0.0.4e644c4dIOZmTQ


So I can just write to the seller and ask to make a type c to type c cable from a choice of cables?


----------



## galangerz

Does anyone have a preferred Bluetooth solution?
So far I've only tried the UP5 and the W2 with the m0
UP5 is convenient. LDAC, 4.4, low latency, gets me 7-8 hours
W2 and m0 sound so much better, LDAC 4.4, but only good for barely an hour.


----------



## abitdeef (Oct 24, 2021)

Never thought of that, BT reciever to W2 - you'd probably need something with a good battery, but geez I would expect M0 to last longer than an hour.


----------



## captblaze (Oct 24, 2021)

galangerz said:


> Does anyone have a preferred Bluetooth solution?
> So far I've only tried the UP5 and the W2 with the m0
> UP5 is convenient. LDAC, 4.4, low latency, gets me 7-8 hours
> W2 and m0 sound so much better, LDAC 4.4, but only good for barely an hour.


Fiio BTR5 has decent battery life and LDAC codec on board (although AAC for me). App has different filters and EQ settings to tweak if you like. Price used to be $120 USD, but not sure now

2.5mm output for balance


----------



## abitdeef (Oct 24, 2021)

No need something that does usb out and is a BT receiver so it can feed W2- which is better than out of most daps.
Even though it will be ldac it still will use out of W2.

I should qualify- better than most daps I've used 😉


----------



## Ufanco

musicday said:


> So I can just write to the seller and ask to make a type c to type c cable from a choice of cables?


 Yes just message him and let him know you want to buy a c to c otg usb cable.


----------



## abitdeef

galangerz said:


> Does anyone have a preferred Bluetooth solution?
> So far I've only tried the UP5 and the W2 with the m0
> UP5 is convenient. LDAC, 4.4, low latency, gets me 7-8 hours
> W2 and m0 sound so much better, LDAC 4.4, but only good for barely an hour.



The only thing I can think of that's pretty compact and has a decent battery is r3 pro or r3 pro saber. And the price isn't so far off UP5.


----------



## galangerz

abitdeef said:


> The only thing I can think of that's pretty compact and has a decent battery is r3 pro or r3 pro saber. And the price isn't so far off UP5.


thank you ill look into it. for simply battery life, this fares well against what I'm considering to get:

Hiby R2 (1000mAh)
Shanling Q1 (1100mAh)
M2S (1800mAh)

Seems like I can't find any dedicated Bluetooth DAC/AMP that has a USB out, guess it must be a DAP.


----------



## abitdeef

galangerz said:


> thank you ill look into it. for simply battery life, this fares well against what I'm considering to get:
> 
> Hiby R2 (1000mAh)
> Shanling Q1 (1100mAh)
> ...



It would be a good choice and if you get the saber you get a different chipset with a different sonic flavor 😉 Although Q1 has saber it's smoother than r3p s.  They still sell M2S?


----------



## galangerz

abitdeef said:


> It would be a good choice and if you get the saber you get a different chipset with a different sonic flavor 😉 Although Q1 has saber it's smoother than r3p s.  They still sell M2S?


Noted  thank you

and not sure! just saw it on the shanling website, didn't see if dealers had it. oh well, you've already convinced me on the r3 pro saber sooo


----------



## abitdeef

galangerz said:


> Noted  thank you
> 
> and not sure! just saw it on the shanling website, didn't see if dealers had it. oh well, you've already convinced me on the r3 pro saber sooo



Lol I ask because I had an M2S way back when and it was really tiny. I had no idea the battery was so meaty.

Honestly r3 pro saber is a nice little dap and I think it would pair nicely with W2. The only thing that was a bit weak was BT transmitting. BT receiving worked great though.

Honestly I'm thinking about picking up another one for myself just because my phone doesn't take Micro SD cards.


----------



## galangerz

abitdeef said:


> Lol I ask because I had an M2S way back when and it was really tiny. I had no idea the battery was so meaty.
> 
> Honestly r3 pro saber is a nice little dap and I think it would pair nicely with W2. The only thing that was a bit weak was BT transmitting. BT receiving worked great though.
> 
> Honestly I'm thinking about picking up another one for myself just because my phone doesn't take Micro SD cards.


hmm i also noticed it had not-so-great battery life, even with that battery. guess the chips back then weren't so efficient

ahh that's a shame, hopefully that works out for you


----------



## abitdeef

galangerz said:


> hmm i also noticed it had not-so-great battery life, even with that battery. guess the chips back then weren't so efficient
> 
> ahh that's a shame, hopefully that works out for you



Oh it will, I've used it as a transport before with both w2 and S1. And yes the chips are better and the amps are more efficient and built into the chips.


----------



## galangerz

abitdeef said:


> Oh it will, I've used it as a transport before with both w2 and S1. And yes the chips are better and the amps are more efficient and built into the chips.


K im sold, gonna grab a sabre pro this Friday. will give impressions then. 

If anyone else has any other suggestions, I'd still love to know! Thank you


----------



## kin HGD

galangerz said:


> Does anyone have a preferred Bluetooth solution?
> So far I've only tried the UP5 and the W2 with the m0
> UP5 is convenient. LDAC, 4.4, low latency, gets me 7-8 hours
> W2 and m0 sound so much better, LDAC 4.4, but only good for barely an hour.


maybe LP need to provide a w3 with bluetooth and the sound of w2.

but to be honest, I am not sure why you need Bluetooth with w2, I always put it with my phone. If you really need something with a bluetooth, how about a small mobile phone just for listening. My friend use his w2 outsides, then he bought a second-hand sharp R2C just for w2. Maybe you can take a look on a small phone with the usb-c.


----------



## galangerz

kin HGD said:


> maybe LP need to provide a w3 with bluetooth and the sound of w2.
> 
> but to be honest, I am not sure why you need Bluetooth with w2, I always put it with my phone. If you really need something with a bluetooth, how about a small mobile phone just for listening. My friend use his w2 outsides, then he bought a second-hand sharp R2C just for w2. Maybe you can take a look on a small phone with the usb-c.


just preference ive had it on my phone for the first few months, but my usb c port on my note 20 ultra has been finicky lately, I also like having the phone free from cables now that I've tried it using Bluetooth, especially when working or when I'm out and about. 

that's a good idea I'll take a look  thanks!


----------



## stin8x (Oct 25, 2021)

So this just in, I've been eyeing on the W2 for a while and was about to buy one. L&P just announced this today, supposedly a new revision of W2 called W2-131 being released but using CS43131 instead of CS43198 due to the chip shortage? So now I'm not so sure about this one, whether this is better than the current W2 or not since it uses an "inferior" DAC (CS43131)?


----------



## ClieOS

> 今年年初发售的乐彼旗舰级小尾巴W2，一经上市就受到广大烧友的喜爱，但，受到全球芯片紧缺影响，W2长时间面临「产能困难」的问题，如今CS43198芯片告急，W2也即将售罄。为此，我们在确保W2 CS43198版少量货源正常发售的同时，也通过CS43131芯片研发出全新版本，希望能够*『榨干』这块旗舰DAC*。



L&P released it's flagship W2 USB DAC dongle early this year, and it's has been well received by many audiophiles. However, due to the global chip shortage, W2 production capacity has always been limited. With CS43198 DAC chip supply getting scarcer and scarcer, W2 is getting harder to produce as well. While we are still trying to produce as many originally CS43198 based W2 as we can, to address the chip supply issue, we have developed a new version of W2 based on CS43131 and hopefully we can maximize the new DAC chip performance as much as possible.


----------



## kin HGD

I am wondering that new W2 will have one CS43131 or two, but I think it is more likely to be two chips, or they should call it W1-131.

How about the CS43131, a flagship? better than CS43198?


----------



## stin8x

kin HGD said:


> I am wondering that new W2 will have one CS43131 or two, but I think it is more likely to be two chips, or they should call it W1-131.
> 
> How about the CS43131, a flagship? better than CS43198?


Exactly my thought, hopefully someone can chime in and provide us with some insights on this. Otherwise, I would stick with the OG W2.



ClieOS said:


> L&P released it's flagship W2 USB DAC dongle early this year, and it's has been well received by many audiophiles. However, due to the global chip shortage, W2 production capacity has always been limited. With CS43198 DAC chip supply getting scarcer and scarcer, W2 is getting harder to produce as well. While we are still trying to produce as many originally CS43198 based W2 as we can, to address the chip supply issue, we have developed a new version of W2 based on CS43131 and hopefully we can maximize the new DAC chip performance as much as possible.



Thank you for the info. L&P also released this OTG cable. I couldn't find much info but it seems to be priced at around $100.


----------



## musicday (Oct 25, 2021)

So the W2 we already own Is still better 
Now we need some new features.


----------



## senorx12562

stin8x said:


> Exactly my thought, hopefully someone can chime in and provide us with some insights on this. Otherwise, I would stick with the OG W2.
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you for the info. L&P also released this OTG cable. I couldn't find much info but it seems to be priced at around $100.


When I saw the info about the chip change, I was glad I already got my W2. (Just 3 days ago.) Not that I have any idea what the effect of the change might have, cause I don't, but I like it so much the way it is. And I really like the c to c cable that came with the W2, which is now black and has a usb logo on one end, and L&P's logo on the other. The connection at both ends is very tight and very stable. No disconnects as yet. Could change though. And $100 for a 6 in. usb cable is definitely a bridge too far for me.


----------



## ClieOS

kin HGD said:


> How about the CS43131, a flagship? better than CS43198?



Spec difference between CS43189 and CS43131 are actually very small. Most of number are basically identical between the two. The difference is really in that CS43198 is a DAC only chip while CS43131 is a DAC+amp chip with built in headphone amp section (though the built-in amp is pretty weak). However, it is likely L&P will add extra buffer stage to CS43131 to increase its output power. Remember, L&P actually managed to push W2's performance over than of CS431978's official published spec, so they might just as well push W2-131 over CS43131's official published spec.


----------



## rlw6534

ClieOS said:


> Spec difference between CS43189 and CS43131 are actually very small. Most of number are basically identical between the two. The difference is really in that CS43198 is a DAC only chip while CS43131 is a DAC+amp chip with built in headphone amp section (though the built-in amp is pretty weak). However, it is likely L&P will add extra buffer stage to CS43131 to increase its output power. Remember, L&P actually managed to push W2's performance over than of CS431978's official published spec, so they might just as well push W2-131 over CS43131's official published spec.


Maybe now we can "triple-amp" it...


----------



## abitdeef (Oct 25, 2021)

The chipsets are pretty similar and have identical specs. Difference is the CS43198 is a stand alone dac and the CS43131 is a Dac/amp combo. 

Now obviously you have more control over the sound with using your own amp setup with the 43198, especially with an experienced dap maker with talented engineers. The flip side is usually amps that are combined with the dac are very efficient because they're designed by the dac oem.

The LP team achieved higher parameters then even the theoretical ceilings from the 43198. Givin the architecture of the 43131 I don't see how that's possible 🤔 but I'm not an audio engineer 😉

Not that any of it matters as the numbers are already well beyond the limits of human hearing. Like when somebody says a 768 kHz file sounds better than 384 kHz sampling lol. 

The real important numbers to me are imb+noise and image rejection and power swing under load snr. Those ultra crazy numbers dap makers post like snr of 131db are without load. 

Pretty meaningless. However the good news is W2 performs great under load.


----------



## abitdeef (Oct 25, 2021)

ClieOS said:


> Spec difference between CS43189 and CS43131 are actually very small. Most of number are basically identical between the two. The difference is really in that CS43198 is a DAC only chip while CS43131 is a DAC+amp chip with built in headphone amp section (though the built-in amp is pretty weak). However, it is likely L&P will add extra buffer stage to CS43131 to increase its output power. Remember, L&P actually managed to push W2's performance over than of CS431978's official published spec, so they might just as well push W2-131 over CS43131's official published spec.




Ha ha I was typing basically the same thing while you were.


----------



## abitdeef

rlw6534 said:


> Maybe now we can "triple-amp" it...



Lol 3 times as good!


----------



## Ultrainferno

Finally got round to post our W2 review on Headfonia. Sorry for the delay!

https://www.headfonia.com/luxury-precision-w2-review/


----------



## abitdeef (Oct 26, 2021)

Ultrainferno said:


> Finally got round to post our W2 review on Headfonia. Sorry for the delay!
> 
> https://www.headfonia.com/luxury-precision-w2-review/



Nice review, but my unit is all machined anodized aluminum and not a bit of plastic, even the buttons are metal. 

Which tone setting did you try? 1 or 2?  because one sounds warmer than the other.


----------



## twister6

abitdeef said:


> Nice review, but my unit is all machined anodized aluminum and not a bit of plastic, even the buttons are metal.
> 
> Which tone setting did you try? 1 or 2?  because one sounds warmer than the other.



Yep, chassis are metal.


----------



## bluestorm1992

Yeah I think @Ultrainferno may make a mistake here. I don’t think LP had ever released a plastic version of the W1/W2. All the units I have seen are metal.


----------



## ClieOS (Oct 26, 2021)

bluestorm1992 said:


> Yeah I think @Ultrainferno may make a mistake here. I don’t think LP had ever released a plastic version of the W1/W2. All the units I have seen are metal.


He also mentioned W2 as W1's successor, which is not true. They are both announced at the same time (late 2020). W1 was launched in Dec 2020 and W2 was delayed to Feb 2021 because of performance issue. The first batch of W2 was limited in number and sold out very quickly in China, much faster than L&P had anticipated. Then the 2nd batch only came out over a month later and the third batch was the one that mostly made it oversea (*around April ~ May?) Therefore while it might seen like W2 came out much later than W1, it was all due to delayed / limited production and not because of W2 being a successor of W1.


----------



## Mithrandir1980

Finally the cover arrived as a glove by hand ... we will have to buy the leather one too 😂


----------



## abitdeef

Mithrandir1980 said:


> Finally the cover arrived as a glove by hand ... we will have to buy the leather one too 😂



The leather one is really nice, but pricey for a tiny case.


----------



## senorx12562

Fwiw, the male trrs 3.5mm to female rca that came with my m11 pro works perfectly to get a digital S/Pdif signal into my Gungnir MB via a 75 ohm digital cable. Saw some questions regarding the type of adapter. Some other daps from companies other than Fiio use the same setup and adapter for an electrical S/Pdif digital output, so shouldn't be too hard to find one. Don't know if I will ever use this feature, but it does seem to have a lower noise floor and is more transparent than straight from any of the usb ports on that pc. I don't think it's any better than my streamer though, which also is S/pdif out into the Gungnir. Sounds good enough that if my Gungnir needed repair or something I would be OK with it becoming my main dac while I waited. Just another data point folks.


----------



## abitdeef

galangerz said:


> K im sold, gonna grab a sabre pro this Friday. will give impressions then.
> 
> If anyone else has any other suggestions, I'd still love to know! Thank you



Here ya go, streaming amazon HD to R3p saber via LDAC out to W2. Sounds really good. Battery is holding up decent too. 

Really nice transport for W2.


----------



## eloelo

bluestorm1992 said:


> Yeah I think @Ultrainferno may make a mistake here. I don’t think LP had ever released a plastic version of the W1/W2. All the units I have seen are metal.


tbh I also thought it was plastic lol, since I'm not good at differentiating hard plastic and aluminium? After reading this, I let my W2 cool down before feeling the difference between the chassis and the screen, the chassis is def more cooling to the touch. But when in use, the whole device is warm so I couldn't tell lol


----------



## Xinlisupreme

I really like W2 with Crassi, maybe I’d look at a dap with similar tuning, on paper Dx300 amp11 Mk2 should be similar to L&P W2, any feedback?


----------



## bnupy

I wish there was more support for Mac updates for the device. 
I got the dongle working with iPhone 13 pro. It doesn’t heat up the dongle like my previous iPhone. 
I think I’ll be looking for a more efficient dongle less draining dongle. ( putting mine on sale at the moment. )


----------



## abitdeef

bnupy said:


> I wish there was more support for Mac updates for the device.
> I got the dongle working with iPhone 13 pro. It doesn’t heat up the dongle like my previous iPhone.
> I think I’ll be looking for a more efficient dongle less draining dongle. ( putting mine on sale at the moment. )



Ah the benefits of Android  ha ha. Lotoo S2 is similar with less current drain.


----------



## bnupy

abitdeef said:


> Ah the benefits of Android  ha ha. Lotoo S2 is similar with less current drain.


I do have an android phone at the side running as an old dap. But I daily the iPhone. 
I think my issue comes down to firmware updates that I would have to use parallels or other ways of doing it in Mac.


----------



## abitdeef

bnupy said:


> I do have an android phone at the side running as an old dap. But I daily the iPhone.
> I think my issue comes down to firmware updates that I would have to use parallels or other ways of doing it in Mac.



Yes I understand, Mac support is lacking for sure.


----------



## Ceora

Although Mac support would be very welcomed by me, I'm so happy with the W2 and the sound it gives me.  I don't worry much about updating and have not since receiving mine with 1.0.2 on it.  And I'm aware some owners hear a sound improvement with one or more of the updates.


----------



## Xinlisupreme

Should I update W2 through win PC instead of Mac?
I didn’t update FW since I got it😂


----------



## rwelles

Xinlisupreme said:


> Should I update W2 through win PC instead of Mac?
> I didn’t update FW since I got it😂


LP does not offer a Mac compatible tool for updating FW. I use BootCamp on a Mac to update. If you don't have a virtual PC app on your Mac, then it's off to PC land.


----------



## H T T

rwelles said:


> LP does not offer a Mac compatible tool for updating FW. I use BootCamp on a Mac to update. If you don't have a virtual PC app on your Mac, then it's off to PC land.


That is pretty stupid, IMO. I am going out on a limb but I would think that Mac audiophiles are disproportionate to Windows vs. Mac machines. There are other excellent dongles in the sea of audio.


----------



## rwelles

H T T said:


> That is pretty stupid, IMO. I am going out on a limb but I would think that Mac audiophiles are disproportionate to Windows vs. Mac machines. There are other excellent dongles in the sea of audio.


I'm not disagreeing about Mac support. When it comes to computers, my mother tongue is Mac, through and through!!

That said, installing a working copy of Windows is absolutely free. The steps are not complicated. Since you're reading this thread, I assume you are interested in the W1/W2. Don't let the lack of Mac support dissuade you from buying it! I love my W2, pricy but well worth the price for the performance.

If you like please PM me for Bootcamp advice/support/instruction.


----------



## H T T

rwelles said:


> I'm not disagreeing about Mac support. When it comes to computers, my mother tongue is Mac, through and through!!
> 
> That said, installing a working copy of Windows is absolutely free. The steps are not complicated. Since you're reading this thread, I assume you are interested in the W1/W2. Don't let the lack of Mac support dissuade you from buying it! I love my W2, pricy but well worth the price for the performance.
> 
> If you like please PM me for Bootcamp advice/support/instruction.


I need to attend to other things this evening. I will get back with you. Thanks for your generosity. I have a W1.


----------



## musicday

I use my W2 nearly daily and I am very happy with it.


----------



## Verificateur

Could anyone comment on W2 vs the new Lotoo Paw S2?
Trying to decide which to get…


----------



## Xinlisupreme

Verificateur said:


> Could anyone comment on W2 vs the new Lotoo Paw S2?
> Trying to decide which to get…


I'd wait RU6 also...


----------



## bluestorm1992

Agree. W2 and S2 are too similar to each other perhaps. RU6 will definitely be interesting.


----------



## bnupy

Bootcamp is not an option in M1 macs fyi, so the only option is Parallels for installing the drivers


----------



## twister6

Verificateur said:


> Could anyone comment on W2 vs the new Lotoo Paw S2?
> Trying to decide which to get…



Some initial brief thoughts here.


----------



## kin HGD

musicday said:


> I use my W2 nearly daily and I am very happy with it.


Me,too. so convenient


----------



## ClieOS

S2 measurement certainly doesn't look quite as nice as W2.


----------



## bluestorm1992

ClieOS said:


> S2 measurement certainly doesn't look quite as nice as W2.


Yeah I saw the report from Wolf. The measurement seems a bit embarrassing for S2 with some hardware bugs that cut things out at 12k?


----------



## abitdeef (Oct 28, 2021)

ClieOS said:


> S2 measurement certainly doesn't look quite as nice as W2.



Not much measures as good or better than W2. But then again I really like Sonys sound and they don't measure very good at all- by audiophile 
standards  Although they do hiss with sensitive stuff. But I'm not using sensitive stuff. As a matter of fact I got my 64 tia off my brother and the left side isn't working now. 😒 

That was one of the reasons I got w2 again because of no hiss. Buy now I'm using less sensitive stuff again. Kind of a waste for me since I don't really like to use dongles. 😕

Sometimes I think it's better not to look at measurements  ha ha.


----------



## ClieOS

bluestorm1992 said:


> Yeah I saw the report from Wolf. The measurement seems a bit embarrassing for S2 with some hardware bugs that cut things out at 12k?


Posting output power under 10% THD+N is also very misleading. General rule of thumb is 1% since that's about the level that human can start to hear distortion. 10% distortion is pretty much like broken record. You only publish output power with 10% THD+N to beautify your number.


----------



## ClieOS

abitdeef said:


> Sometimes I think it's better not to look at measurements  ha ha.



Not asking it to be as nice as W2 myself, but not expecting it to have some obviously flaw either. At this point of age, I think any manufacturer that target audiophiles customer needs to do at least some basic measurement before product release to rule out obvious bug... and it is obviously some just don't. Even W2 was found to have bug before release because of measurement. L&P took the time to correct it instead of a haste release and that's what separates man from boy.


----------



## abitdeef (Oct 28, 2021)

ClieOS said:


> Not asking it to be as nice as W2 myself, but not expecting it to have some obviously flaw either. At this point of age, I think any manufacturer that target audiophiles customer needs to do at least some basic measurement before product release to rule out obvious bug... and it is obviously some just don't. Even W2 was found to have bug before release because of measurement. L&P took the time to correct it instead of a haste release and that's what separates man from boy.



Yep bugs aren't good for sure. Hopefully they will get it corrected asap. Let's face it, most of these companies release products with bugs unfortunately. It's the same way with games also, there's always patches after the fact to fix things. 

I was referring mostly to myself, because sometimes stuff with less than stellar numbers sounds really good to me. And that's what really matters in the end.

L&P does seem to be on top of things though. Reminds me of the companies that have more manpower to devote to insuring software is good out of the gate like AK, Sony etc.


----------



## twister6

ClieOS said:


> Not asking it to be as nice as W2 myself, but not expecting it to have some obviously flaw either. At this point of age, I think any manufacturer that target audiophiles customer needs to do at least some basic measurement before product release to rule out obvious bug... and it is obviously some just don't. Even W2 was found to have bug before release because of measurement. L&P took the time to correct it instead of a haste release and that's what separates man from boy.



Did you have a chance to hear S2?  I don't want to sound ignorant especially since a lot of people relying on my reviews, but what am I supposed to hear as a result of these S2 measurement?  As I mentioned in S2 thread, purely on the sound quality, S2 is just slightly behind W2, from functionality perspective it is ahead, and for iPhone users I would actually recommend S2 over W2.  I do analyze and judge audio gear based on what and how I hear it, and really curious how would those measurements translate into the actual sound issues?  I hear absolutely zero distortion, sound is very clean, testing it with Traillii and First Time cable, spent quite some time going back and forth between S1, S2, and W2.


----------



## ClieOS

twister6 said:


> Did you have a chance to hear S2?  I don't want to sound ignorant especially since a lot of people relying on my reviews, but what am I supposed to hear as a result of these S2 measurement?  As I mentioned in S2 thread, purely on the sound quality, S2 is just slightly behind W2, from functionality perspective it is ahead, and for iPhone users I would actually recommend S2 over W2.  I do analyze and judge audio gear based on what and how I hear it, and really curious how would those measurements translate into the actual sound issues?  I hear absolutely zero distortion, sound is very clean, testing it with Traillii and First Time cable, spent quite some time going back and forth between S1, S2, and W2.



OK, so if you can't hear 12kHz cutoff (which can be understandable since adult might not have great hearing on the upper treble region due to natural aging), and how's that going to affect you giving S2 a great review or not? How is that going to affect the reader of your review who trust your review? I am not saying I want to see perfect measurement on every audio devices, I just saying this is a low level mistake that should have been ruled out during the debugging process by a simple measurement using an audio analyzer, but the fact is it didn't. What kind of audio manufacturer should be allowed not to debug its device before release? What kind of audio manufacturer who advertises its EQ ability but forgot to leave 6dB of headroom to avoid clipping, which is a common knowledge in the industry BTW? Again, I am not asking for perfection, I am just saying that if you want to publish output power on 10% THD+N (which other publish under 1%), at least you should have the ball to list down the detail. I am asking manufacturer to do some basic homework before releasing their devices, so they don't release products with obvious issue. WE ARE HUMAN, so I understand some of these issue might not be very audible  or immediately obvious to our ears, at least not to everyone. But that's no excuse for manufacturer to skip basic measurement and let simple mistake passes by, perhaps hoping no one will hear it? I don't believe in either 'measuring over hearing' or 'hearing over measurement'  - I believe they should compliment each other, and that's how we can keep ourselves honest in a hobby that is both important in subjective and objective experience at the same time.


----------



## bluestorm1992

twister6 said:


> Did you have a chance to hear S2?  I don't want to sound ignorant especially since a lot of people relying on my reviews, but what am I supposed to hear as a result of these S2 measurement?  As I mentioned in S2 thread, purely on the sound quality, S2 is just slightly behind W2, from functionality perspective it is ahead, and for iPhone users I would actually recommend S2 over W2.  I do analyze and judge audio gear based on what and how I hear it, and really curious how would those measurements translate into the actual sound issues?  I hear absolutely zero distortion, sound is very clean, testing it with Traillii and First Time cable, spent quite some time going back and forth between S1, S2, and W2.


I went back and read Wolf’s measurement again. Currently only in Chinese, links are below. He may post the English version on ASR soon.

https://www.l7audiolab.com/f/lotoo-paw-s2/

https://www.l7audiolab.com/f/lotoo-paw-s2-bug/

According to him, S2 has at least two major bugs now. One is the severe distortion around and above 12khz. The second one is huge distortion with many EQs, which seems to be due to not leaving enough headroom when implementing EQs and thus causing clipping.


----------



## twister6 (Oct 29, 2021)

ClieOS said:


> OK, so if you can't hear 12kHz cutoff (which can be understandable since adult might not have great hearing on the upper treble region due to natural aging), and how's that going to affect you giving S2 a great review or not? How is that going to affect the reader of your review who trust your review? I am not saying I want to see perfect measurement on every audio devices, I just saying this is a low level mistake that should have been ruled out during the debugging process by a simple measurement using an audio analyzer, but the fact is it didn't. What kind of audio manufacturer should be allowed not to debug its device before release? What kind of audio manufacturer who advertises its EQ ability but forgot to leave 6dB of headroom to avoid clipping, which is a common knowledge in the industry BTW? Again, I am not asking for perfection, I am just saying that if you want to publish output power on 10% THD+N (which other publish under 1%), at least you should have the ball to list down the detail. I am asking manufacturer to do some basic homework before releasing their devices, so they don't release products with obvious issue. WE ARE HUMAN, so I understand some of these issue might not be very audible  or immediately obvious to our ears, at least not to everyone. But that's no excuse for manufacturer to skip basic measurement and let simple mistake passes by, perhaps hoping no one will hear it? I don't believe in either 'measuring over hearing' or 'hearing over measurement'  - I believe they should compliment each other, and that's how we can keep ourselves honest in a hobby that is both important in subjective and objective experience at the same time.



Curious to find out from Lotoo if it was done intentionally by design.  Did that site ran measurements on S1 as well?  I just did a sine sweep with S1, S2, and W2, and I can hear the tone well into 17k-18k and even higher with W2 while it does attenuate down with S1 and S2 after 12k.

And this actually explains why I'm hearing W2 to be brighter and more revealing while S2 is more natural and smoother in tonality.  So, maybe it's just part of the tuning.  Who knows.


----------



## abitdeef (Oct 29, 2021)

bluestorm1992 said:


> I went back and read Wolf’s measurement again. Currently only in Chinese, links are below. He may post the English version on ASR soon.
> 
> https://www.l7audiolab.com/f/lotoo-paw-s2/
> 
> ...



Ok that explains why in the latest firmware some eq settings were removed.


----------



## jsmiller58

twister6 said:


> Curious to find out from Lotoo if it was done intentionally by design.  Did that site ran measurements on S1 as well?  I just did a sine sweep with S1, S2, and W2, and I can hear the tone well into 17k-18k and even higher with W2 while it does attenuate down with S1 and S2 after 12k.


Hmmm...  I wonder if this treble attenuation explains why comparisons of the S1 vs W1/W2 describe warmer / lusher for the S1 sound signature and bright/analytical for W2/W2...


----------



## twister6

jsmiller58 said:


> Hmmm...  I wonder if this treble attenuation explains why comparisons of the S1 vs W1/W2 describe warmer / lusher for the S1 sound signature and bright/analytical for W2/W2...



Yep, I actually edited my reply after you quoted it (you can read it above), and I mentioned exactly the same thing.  It's just a tuning of their usb dac dongle, to be smoother and more natural.  I guess, just like manufacturers who tune the sound sig of their IEMs, here dongles get tuned as well


----------



## ClieOS

twister6 said:


> ... Did that site ran measurements on S1 as well? ...



Yes, L7 Audio Lab (*run by a guy who is nicknamed Uncle Wolf in China) did and after the he complained that the S1 measurement is no where near as good as what Lotoo published spec (especially higher noise floor in the upper treble region), Lotoo actually responded elsewhere by saying the guy has no idea how to do proper measurement (*BTW, Uncle Wolf is a semi-retired audio engineer). Uncle Wolf then showed that the only way he can match Lotoo's own published spec is by cutting off everything above 12kHz in his own measurement...


----------



## abitdeef (Oct 29, 2021)

W2 continues to impress me. I'm listening to Jeff Beck's There and Back and it just sounds amazing. It sounds so natural and expansive and detailed. It truly sounds like a higher tier dap. 

Simon Phillips drums have never sounded better. 😀


----------



## abitdeef

Hi guys, just a heads up- I picked up a used sr25 for cheap and I'm selling my W2. It's mint and also comes with the green leather case and magnetic holder which I never used. I'm just putting it out there so in hopes I don't have to list it or ebay it. I just prefer all in one solution. 

I'm asking 210 US shipped. US only. Pm me if interested ☺


----------



## fattycheesebeef

abitdeef said:


> Hi guys, just a heads up- I picked up a used sr25 for cheap and I'm selling my W2. It's mint and also comes with the green leather case and magnetic holder which I never used. I'm just putting it out there so in hopes I don't have to list it or ebay it. I just prefer all in one solution.
> 
> I'm asking 210 US shipped. US only. Pm me if interested ☺



I'm curious. What would you say of the difference in sound between these two!


----------



## abitdeef (Oct 30, 2021)

fattycheesebeef said:


> I'm curious. What would you say of the difference in sound between these two!



Honestly not much to my ears. Ak might be a bit deeper, and w2 might be a bit wider, and maybe  ak might be a bit brighter. Twister or somebody that has more experience in volume matching could give a better answer.

Both sound really good to me. But actually I forgot how fiddly ak sr25 is with Amazon HD so might not sell W2. I mean these apps seem to always work better on a smartphone.


----------



## bluestorm1992

abitdeef said:


> Honestly not much to my ears. Ak might be a bit deeper, and w2 might be a bit wider, and maybe  ak might be a bit brighter. Twister or somebody that has more experience in volume matching could give a better answer.
> 
> Both sound really good to me. But actually I forgot how fiddly ak sr25 is with Amazon HD so might not sell W2. I mean these apps seem to always work better on a smartphone.


If I want to be completely honest, the apps don’t work super smoothly on my SP2000.


----------



## abitdeef

bluestorm1992 said:


> If I want to be completely honest, the apps don’t work super smoothly on my SP2000.



Lol I had a feeling about that. AK has that closed system to start with because of the use of only 'whitelisted' apps. Sr25 gets reported as 16bit 44khz on Amazon HD. Ha ha

So yeah it is nice to use a phone sometimes 🙃 and W2 does sound good.


----------



## fattycheesebeef

Awesome. Am thinking of getting W2 while guessing the sound sig of SR25. Thanks for this


----------



## abitdeef

fattycheesebeef said:


> Awesome. Am thinking of getting W2 while guessing the sound sig of SR25. Thanks for this



Np, they're both nice in their own ways.


----------



## Kiats (Oct 30, 2021)

rwelles said:


> I'm not disagreeing about Mac support. When it comes to computers, my mother tongue is Mac, through and through!!
> 
> That said, installing a working copy of Windows is absolutely free. The steps are not complicated. Since you're reading this thread, I assume you are interested in the W1/W2. Don't let the lack of Mac support dissuade you from buying it! I love my W2, pricy but well worth the price for the performance.
> 
> If you like please PM me for Bootcamp advice/support/instruction.


Agree. Bootcamp is very easy to install. I am hardly a computer expert and I installed it easily. It is useful because I use it to install different Mr Walkman FW on my Sony 1A and 1Z, as well as for the Dethonray Honey H1 DAC/Amp.


----------



## TheTalbotHound

https://www.l7audiolab.com/f/luxuryprecision-w2-131/

Measurements of the new 43131 version are very similar to those of the previous version.


----------



## musicday

TheTalbotHound said:


> https://www.l7audiolab.com/f/luxuryprecision-w2-131/
> 
> Measurements of the new 43131 version are very similar to those of the previous version.


I don't quite understand, now this version is better then original W2 and also the power consumption is lower?


----------



## abitdeef

musicday said:


> I don't quite understand, now this version is better then original W2 and also the power consumption is lower?



Lol what better? No the power consumption is better because they have built in amps. My friend why on earth would you think it was better? 😀

It's same dac basically and probably as ClieOS said with a buffer. The numbers look the same yes but you won't notice any difference in sonics unless they tuned it differently. Which I doubt. Anyways I'm sure it's very similar. Think of it this way- you have the rarer setup with cs43198 😉

Really the only thing that excites me is the cayun RU6 now that has the potential to sound different. Every r-r2 setup I've listened to has sounded fantastic, very rich and organic and detailed. 

Sorry lol I digress.


----------



## senorx12562

I wish mine was blue, but I won't be rushing to buy one.


----------



## ClieOS

abitdeef said:


> Lol what better? No the power consumption is better because they have built in amps. My friend why on earth would you think it was better? 😀
> 
> It's same dac basically and probably as ClieOS said with a buffer. The numbers look the same yes but you won't notice any difference in sonics unless they tuned it differently. Which I doubt. Anyways I'm sure it's very similar. Think of it this way- you have the rarer setup with cs43198 😉
> 
> ...



Judging by the new measurement (and I went back to look at the old W2 measurement), the difference is really fairly minimum. The two main points that has been mentioned are indeed a slightly higher output and lower current draw, otherwise I personally think the old W2 is still marginally better in other aspects (*if you can call that tiny, likely inaudible difference 'better'). Suffice to say if you like your W2, there is no immediate reason why you want to replace it with W2-131. If you are going to get one however, then obviously W2-131 will still be a good choice.

L&P actually released more detail (mostly R&D story) regarding W2-131 in Chinese, and the W2-131 is many way is a new product on its own except sharing the W2 moniker and a small shell. They really deserve some credit for redevelop an almost new product and still got it to perform as good as the old one. Kudos.


----------



## abitdeef

ClieOS said:


> Judging by the new measurement (and I went back to look at the old W2 measurement), the difference is really fairly minimum. The two main points that has been mentioned are indeed a slightly higher output and lower current draw, otherwise I personally think the old W2 is still marginally better in other aspects (*if you can call that tiny, likely inaudible difference 'better'). Suffice to say if you like your W2, there is no immediate reason why you want to replace it with W2-131. If you are going to get one however, then obviously W2-131 will still be a good choice.
> 
> L&P actually released more detail (mostly R&D story) regarding W2-131 in Chinese, and the W2-131 is many way is a new product on its own except sharing the W2 moniker and a small shell. They really deserve some credit for redevelop an almost new product and still got it to perform as good as the old one. Kudos.



And we don't know exactly how much playtime that lower current drive is going to net in real usage. Could be negligible.


----------



## abitdeef

senorx12562 said:


> I wish mine was blue, but I won't be rushing to buy one.


----------



## musicday

I wish they will release a firmware to allow it to connect to games consoles etc just like the S1/S2.


----------



## abitdeef

musicday said:


> I wish they will release a firmware to allow it to connect to games consoles etc just like the S1/S2.



At least switch now has BT support 😉 but yeah that would be cool.


----------



## utdeep

Selling my W2 with the Silicon case and leather yellow case.  Just can’t figure out where it fits in my collection:
https://www.head-fi.org/classifieds...one-amp-with-silicon-and-leather-cases.13848/


----------



## alchemical

Loving the sound of my W2 but it’s in no way portable for me with stock IOS cable, given mine disconnects at even a modest amount of movement. Hoping I can pick up the just-announced L&P upgrade cable when it appears on MusicTeck or elsewhere. Frustrating.


----------



## dgjl

alchemical said:


> Loving the sound of my W2 but it’s in no way portable for me with stock IOS cable, given mine disconnects at even a modest amount of movement. Hoping I can pick up the just-announced L&P upgrade cable when it appears on MusicTeck or elsewhere. Frustrating.


Have you tried this? https://www.head-fi.org/threads/lux...le-update-info-on-post-1.949448/post-16414215


----------



## alchemical

dgjl said:


> Have you tried this? https://www.head-fi.org/threads/lux...le-update-info-on-post-1.949448/post-16414215


I haven’t - but I will now! Thanks for the tip, this may preserve my sanity, which was escaping me on today’s commute.


----------



## dgjl

alchemical said:


> I haven’t - but I will now! Thanks for the tip, this may preserve my sanity, which was escaping me on today’s commute.


Good luck! Just to add, I often find the glitchy end is the W2 socket rather than the phone socket, so it's worth sorting out both ends of the cable.


----------



## Gus141

dgjl said:


> Have you tried this? https://www.head-fi.org/threads/lux...le-update-info-on-post-1.949448/post-16414215


I have been using this tip since you posted it. It has worked so well I don’t even try a new cable without putting on a cut piece of an IEM silicone or hybrid tip (I call them bands and I like about 2mm since they won’t break as easily). I also find I don’t need them on the lightning connector end to an iPhone, but use them on all the USB-C ends.

After connecting the USB-C connector to the DAC or source, I then use my finger/thumb nails to slide the band down to sit flush against the device. It fills in the gap just enough that the cable doesn‘t move.

Again, thanks for posting this a while back. It has made every cable I gave up on, work again.

Cheers,
Gus


----------



## dgjl

Gus141 said:


> I have been using this tip since you posted it. It has worked so well I don’t even try a new cable without putting on a cut piece of an IEM silicone or hybrid tip (I call them bands and I like about 2mm since they won’t break as easily). I also find I don’t need them on the lightning connector end to an iPhone, but use them on all the USB-C ends.
> 
> After connecting the USB-C connector to the DAC or source, I then use my finger/thumb nails to slide the band down to sit flush against the device. It fills in the gap just enough that the cable doesn‘t move.
> 
> ...


Glad it worked for you! Even with this trick I still find the W2 can be temperamental with cables. Mostly use my Pee51 at the moment. More reliable connection and differently excellent sound.


----------



## abitdeef (Nov 3, 2021)

Have had zero problems with cables, even the included white ones. Maybe some w2 are loose? 
Also how does pee51 sound compared to w2? Richer? And are you comparing to balanced on w2? I know pee51 isn't balanced but w2 has it's best sound through balanced. Better dynamics and staging.

I'm asking because sr25 sounded a bit richer and with a little more depth in the sound and w2 had more width and sounded more neutral. I imagine pee51 has a similar sound sig. Both sounded great. I compared balanced to balanced.


----------



## dgjl

abitdeef said:


> Have had zero problems with cables, even the included white ones. Maybe some w2 are loose?
> Also how does pee51 sound compared to w2? Richer? And are you comparing to balanced on w2? I know pee51 isn't balanced but w2 has it's best sound through balanced. Better dynamics and staging.
> 
> I'm asking because sr25 sounded a bit richer and with a little more depth in the sound and w2 had more width and sounded more neutral. I imagine pee51 has a similar sound sig. Both sounded great. I compared balanced to balanced.


Pee51 is richer, more dynamic and more substantial. Less spacious, narrower soundstage than W2. Never got on with balanced on W2 - doesn't work with my Westone W80s. Messes up the sound in all kinds of ways. So only comparing 3.5.

The way I'd compare them is to say if I was a sound engineer I'd want you to listen to my work on the W2, if I was in the band I'd want you to use the Pee51.


----------



## abitdeef (Nov 3, 2021)

dgjl said:


> Pee51 is richer, more dynamic and more substantial. Less spacious, narrower soundstage than W2. Never got on with balanced on W2 - doesn't work with my Westone W80s. Messes up the sound in all kinds of ways. So only comparing 3.5.
> 
> The way I'd compare them is to say if I was a sound engineer I'd want you to listen to my work on the W2, if I was in the band I'd want you to use the Pee51.



Yep makes perfect sense, AK has that rich lively sound, mids are really rich. Weird about the balanced, all my stuff sounds better on it. So many good choices in dongles. And 150 for AK house sound is a good deal. 

But w2 is just wonderful in its own way. Well I guess not so much for Mac support.


----------



## bnupy (Nov 3, 2021)

I think the pee51 is a bright source comparatively. It has a tight imaging and narrower soundstage. Its not neutral by any means, I'd pick w2 if i had a neutral to bright iem/headphone. I'd pick pee51 with warm iems/headphones since it sharpen things up, but truth be told, the final sound signature sounds very different.


----------



## mr_macgee (Nov 4, 2021)

HiFyAK2020 said:


> True - we talk about minute differences - especially since we talk about cable length that are so small. In my HiFi system (Source-Amp-Floor standing loudspeakers) I use single ended RCA and it is absolutely on par with XLS balanced cables. On google they say:
> 
> The main benefit of *balanced* cables is their ability to transfer sound signals over much longer runs/distances without signal loss, or interference. ... In a nutshell, a *balanced* interconnect has some sonic benefit over unbalanced. In equipment where you have both options, it's wise to chose *XLR* over *RCA*.Jul 1, 2016
> 
> That said - since my IEM has a 4.4 mm connector and the W1 has a 4.4 mm output - I just use the balanced output. More important i feel, than the discussion about balanced vs unbalanced is the recording quality - some scanned CD's reveal in high quality reproduction systems a terrible sound mixer work - which remained undetected otherwise.



HI HiFyAK,

In my searches in this thread, I came across your post about using the 4.4mm balanced out to L-R RCA's/XLR's; its the only post out of the thousands of post's that mention this cable ro rca's.
I need to replace my old work shop music source (dedicated very old iPhone 30 pin to a Pure outboard DAC to integrated tube amp (speaker amp), it's getting long in the tooth and time to step up. After doing a little research I came across the W2 as a possible DAC solution but wondering how it would work for non headphone use to a speaker amp with the XLR cable? Would be a dedicated iPhone to W2 to my integrated Jolida tube amp to Fritz Audio C7 monitors? My question to you or anyone else with experience in this type of setup for the W2? Is it any good going to a speaker amp?

I'm looking to find an outboard DAC for an iPhone bypassing the internal phone dac; that will produce the best hi res sound from a new iPhone to a speaker preamp/amp inputs ? Contray to most, I will not be using headphones but do need a smaller footprint than my Enlightened Audio Design DAC DSP-7000 and would be able to travel with it. Thanks


----------



## felix3650

mr_macgee said:


> HI HiFyAK,
> 
> In my searches in this thread, I came across your post about using the 4.4mm balanced out to L-R RCA's/XLR's; its the only post out of the thousands of post's that mention this cable ro rca's.
> I need to replace my old work shop music source (dedicated very old iPhone 30 pin to a Pure outboard DAC to integrated tube amp (speaker amp), it's getting long in the tooth and time to step up. After doing a little research I came across the W2 as a possible DAC solution but wondering how it would work for non headphone use to a speaker amp with the XLR cable? Would be a dedicated iPhone to W2 to my integrated Jolida tube amp to Fritz Audio C7 monitors? My question to you or anyone else with experience in this type of setup for the W2? Is it any good going to a speaker amp?
> ...


Your setup might work but you'd have to use the 3.5mm port. From some amps I saw on Jolida's website, they don't seem to be balanced..you'll damage the W2 by using a 4.4mm cable as it will short its output amps.
You can ask Jolida if they can make you an adapter to use with balanced sources.


----------



## senorx12562

mr_macgee said:


> HI HiFyAK,
> 
> In my searches in this thread, I came across your post about using the 4.4mm balanced out to L-R RCA's/XLR's; its the only post out of the thousands of post's that mention this cable ro rca's.
> I need to replace my old work shop music source (dedicated very old iPhone 30 pin to a Pure outboard DAC to integrated tube amp (speaker amp), it's getting long in the tooth and time to step up. After doing a little research I came across the W2 as a possible DAC solution but wondering how it would work for non headphone use to a speaker amp with the XLR cable? Would be a dedicated iPhone to W2 to my integrated Jolida tube amp to Fritz Audio C7 monitors? My question to you or anyone else with experience in this type of setup for the W2? Is it any good going to a speaker amp?
> ...


I have used mine via the se out to the RCA inputs on both an outboard headphone amp and my two channel preamp, and it worked fine for both. It didn't sound quite as clean and transparent as it does w/ iems, but I didn't expect it too. As stated above, I don't think I would attempt it from the balanced output of the w2, or you may end up with a non-functional w2.


----------



## mr_macgee (Nov 4, 2021)

felix3650 said:


> Your setup might work but you'd have to use the 3.5mm port. From some amps I saw on Jolida's website, they don't seem to be balanced..you'll damage the W2 by using a 4.4mm cable as it will short its output amps.


Thanks, I forgot to add/mistyped that I also have another preamp (Reference Line Preeminence) at my girlfriends with balanced inputs that be would used occasionally. So yes, it would be great if could work with either but not critical, unbalanced RCA's inputs into a speaker integrated amp is the primary; using the 3.5mm output as the 4.4mm is balanced.


----------



## ClieOS (Nov 4, 2021)

mr_macgee said:


> Thanks, I forgot to add/mistyped that I also have another preamp (Reference Line Preeminence) at my girlfriends with balanced inputs that be would used occasionally. So yes, it would be great if could work with either but not critical, unbalanced RCA's inputs into a speaker integrated amp is the primary; using the 3.5mm output as the 4.4mm is balanced.


Assuming we are talking about RCA, you can get a 4.4mm cable, then a 4.4mm female to 3.5mm male adapter. That way you can use the same cable for both amp.


----------



## musicday

I can't get on Luxuryprecison using my phone. I wonder if they will update their site, maybe a new firmware for W2 will be added.


----------



## mr_macgee

ClieOS said:


> Assuming we are talking about RCA, you can get a 4.4mm cable, then a 4.4mm female to 3.5mm male adapter. That way you can use the same cable for both amp.


I would just leave the balanced cable connected to the amp so when I go over to my girlfriends, I just bring the player and W2 and use a separate 3.5mm-RCA cable for shop and for when traveling to AirBnB's.


----------



## mr_macgee (Nov 4, 2021)

(last) Question: Has anyone compared the W2 to the Schiit Audio Modi Multibit or Frost DAC ? Both around the same price/used Frost.


----------



## ClieOS (Nov 4, 2021)

musicday said:


> I can't get on Luxuryprecison using my phone. I wonder if they will update their site, maybe a new firmware for W2 will be added.



I just followed their Chinese WeChat (*WeiXin) channel. They almost always announce everything there first... and no, no new update for W series yet.


----------



## musicday

ClieOS said:


> I just followed their Chinese WeChat (*WeiXin) channel. They almost always announce everything there first... and no, no new update for W series yet.


No the website is up and run running again but nothing new yet. Hopefully soon.


----------



## PurpleCross

Hello. Currently using the W2 and I really enjoy the sound signature. My question is which DAP is similar to the W2 or higher? Thanks


----------



## zxc7777

Guys, will W2 drive 660S?


----------



## MarkParity

zxc7777 said:


> Guys, will W2 drive 660S?


Yes that headphone will be no problem for the W2. You can go balanced too as the 660s comes with a 4.4mm cable.


----------



## zxc7777

MarkParity said:


> Yes that headphone will be no problem for the W2. You can go balanced too as the 660s comes with a 4.4mm cable.


Thanks, and what about DT1990?


----------



## MarkParity

zxc7777 said:


> Thanks, and what about DT1990?


I actually have that one here but sadly I don't have my W2 with me, I can edit this post later today when I've had a chance to test it. My DT1990 is not modified for balanced so that test will driven from W2's 3.5mm O/P.


----------



## soundblast75

Using W2 with Monarch mk2, if vol goes above 70 sound starts skipping..tried on both android and mac tidal apple, all same


----------



## zxc7777

MarkParity said:


> I actually have that one here but sadly I don't have my W2 with me, I can edit this post later today when I've had a chance to test it. My DT1990 is not modified for balanced so that test will driven from W2's 3.5mm O/P.


Will appreciate that!


----------



## senorx12562

soundblast75 said:


> Using W2 with Monarch mk2, if vol goes above 70 sound starts skipping..tried on both android and mac tidal apple, all same


This hasn't happened with any of my source devices, which includes pcs, android phone and tablet, and my m11pro. Up to max volume, using iems, from 16 ohms and up to 56 ohms, and cans from hd6xx to Sundara, streaming or playing my local library. Not once. Seems unlikely that I got the only good one, especially since it usually goes the other way. I would return it to the seller under warranty if I bought one new and it did that.


----------



## musicday

Any new firmware update for the W2 coming soon? Anyone knows anything?


----------



## abitdeef

Selling my W2 with green case if anyone's interested. I'm dongled out, ha ha. Will take 200 US shipped. Contus only. It's mint-PM if interested.


----------



## chenxiw

A new w2 is on the way, which gonna use a different chip


----------



## gto88

different chip? DAC, R2R?


----------



## galangerz

gto88 said:


> different chip? DAC, R2R?





ClieOS said:


> L&P released it's flagship W2 USB DAC dongle early this year, and it's has been well received by many audiophiles. However, due to the global chip shortage, W2 production capacity has always been limited. With CS43198 DAC chip supply getting scarcer and scarcer, W2 is getting harder to produce as well. While we are still trying to produce as many originally CS43198 based W2 as we can, to address the chip supply issue, we have developed a new version of W2 based on CS43131 and hopefully we can maximize the new DAC chip performance as much as possible.


----------



## senorx12562

gto88 said:


> different chip? DAC, R2R?


According to the chip maker, it is exactly the same chip but with an integrated amp circuit. Otherwise the same. Don't know if the designer will use the integrated amp, but I would guess no. I think the chip is being changed because of supply problems, not for an improvement in performance, so the goal is to not change the sound, so he is using the chip that is closest to the original as possible. I don't know any of this as a fact, but I am not making it up, either. Based on Uncle Wan's comments.


----------



## chenxiw

gto88 said:


> different chip? DAC, R2R?


Because of the shortage of CS43198, they decided to use CS43131 instead. Also redesign it, new color(navy blue), more powerful, and energy friendly. $20 Extra I guess


----------



## gto88

Should not be named as W2, it will be confused.  W3 maybe ?


----------



## chenxiw

gto88 said:


> Should not be named as W2, it will be confused.  W3 maybe ?


W2-131


----------



## musicday

What about new firmware? We need UAC-1 mode just like S1/S2 to be able to connect the W2 to game consoles etc.


----------



## chenxiw

musicday said:


> What about new firmware? We need UAC-1 mode just like S1/S2 to be able to connect the W2 to game consoles etc.


No any news about that( probably no any plan for that)


----------



## ClieOS

Likely the firmware development is now focus on the the W2-131.


----------



## Kiats (Nov 19, 2021)

Trying out the line out capability of the W2 with the engineering sample of the Phatlab Chimera GT. Courtesy of @Uncle Wilson at JabenSG.  Excellent. Tried at 100 - some occasional distortion. At 90 no perceptible distortion.


----------



## LabelH

New firmware is available now V1.0.3.4 AS ALL


----------



## hardpike

LabelH said:


> New firmware is available now V1.0.3.4 AS ALL


Details pleaseee
Something juicy new?


----------



## ClieOS

New firmware has
1) UAC1.0 mode (future firmware update required switching back to UAC2.0)
2) ZER-Z1R tuning
3) fixed minor bugs


----------



## zxc7777

Any1 got hands on the new lotoo paw s2? Want to know tuning differences between these two


----------



## musicday (Nov 23, 2021)

I am glad Luxuryprecison keep improving this great dongle.
Anyone can try with game consoles and see if it works right away?


----------



## HarveyLowis

musicday said:


> I am glad Luxuryprecison keep improving this great dongle.
> Anyone can try with game consoles and see if it works right away?


yes. tried it with uac1.0 and completible with ps5


----------



## ClieOS (Nov 23, 2021)

The question really is why all game console need UAC1.0 to work? The latest and greatest hardware that can render some of the most sophisticated games has underlying audio system that stuck a decade ago.


----------



## musicday

ClieOS said:


> The question really is why all game console need UAC1.0 to work? The latest and greatest hardware that can render some of the most sophisticated games has underlying audio system that stuck a decade ago.


Doesn't matter  
At least now we got a feature desired by many.


----------



## KKNAYANA (Nov 23, 2021)

I've just tested the newly uploaded V1.0.3.3 AS NoHID firmware. The Apple M1 device connectivity issue that has been bothering me for several months has been finally solved!! W2 works with M1 iPad Pro like a charm. It took quite some time, but better late than never!! I've attached V1.0.3.3 AS NoHID firmware file, because it requires a Baidu account to download (https://pan.baidu.com/s/1kCfiv5z1dNU5OYCxh82aCQ).


----------



## bluestorm1992

KKNAYANA said:


> I've just tested the newly uploaded V1.0.3.3 AS NoHID firmware. The Apple M1 device connectivity issue that has been bothering me for several months has been finally solved!! W2 works with M1 iPad Pro like a charm. It took quite some time, but better late than never!! I've attached V1.0.3.3 AS NoHID firmware file, because it requires a Baidu account to download.


That’s great! I reported both the UAC 1.0 and M1 chip request to them in August, and I am glad that they are able to include/fix them now.


----------



## bluestorm1992

KKNAYANA said:


> I've just tested the newly uploaded V1.0.3.3 AS NoHID firmware. The Apple M1 device connectivity issue that has been bothering me for several months has been finally solved!! W2 works with M1 iPad Pro like a charm. It took quite some time, but better late than never!! I've attached V1.0.3.3 AS NoHID firmware file, because it requires a Baidu account to download (https://pan.baidu.com/s/1kCfiv5z1dNU5OYCxh82aCQ).


Also to quickly follow up, as the file name of this FW version suggests, the HID function is disabled in this version so that the device can be compatible with M1 chip. Note that this seems to be a “specific” version for M1 users (1.033) instead of the all-user version (1.034).


----------



## feverfive

Guess I'd better dig in and learn how to update W2 firmware.....and do it while I still can use my Windows VM (using VMWare Fusion) on my current, old Macbook Pro. (I have a new 16" M1 Pro Macbook Pro ordered, and should be here in the next couple weeks, and that means no more Windows on macOS for any time soon as I won't use Parallels...don't ask, hahaha).


----------



## senorx12562

It would appear that I have no reason to use the updated fw.


----------



## bluestorm1992

senorx12562 said:


> It would appear that I have no reason to use the updated fw.


Yeah most of these new firmwares are just adding functionalities instead of changing the sound. If the new functions do not appeal to you, there’s totally no need to do the update.


----------



## senorx12562

bluestorm1992 said:


> Yeah most of these new firmwares are just adding functionalities instead of changing the sound. If the new functions do not appeal to you, there’s totally no need to do the update.


Not a gamer, so no need for uac1, will never own the Sonys, and haven't noticed any "bugs." So far, I'd prefer that nothing change.


----------



## Gus141

bluestorm1992 said:


> Also to quickly follow up, as the file name of this FW version suggests, the HID function is disabled in this version so that the device can be compatible with M1 chip. Note that this seems to be a “specific” version for M1 users (1.033) instead of the all-user version (1.034).


Curious if you are still updating the title of the thread with the latest update and hosting the file(s) on page one? I‘m not a fan of downloading files from unsecured foreign sites, but I did anyway and was surprised that it was a rar versus a zip file. Unpacked the W1_W2_V1.0.3.4_AS.rar file and the title changed to W1_V1.0.3.4_AS.bin (no reference to W2 anymore) _and_ the date of the file was 5/1/14.  Needless to say I stopped there and kept this file in a sandboxed OS and didn‘t install it. Waiting on some folks I trust here to say the “All Clear”


----------



## musicday

Gus141 said:


> Curious if you are still updating the title of the thread with the latest update and hosting the file(s) on page one? I‘m not a fan of downloading files from unsecured foreign sites, but I did anyway and was surprised that it was a rar versus a zip file. Unpacked the W1_W2_V1.0.3.4_AS.rar file and the title changed to W1_V1.0.3.4_AS.bin (no reference to W2 anymore) _and_ the date of the file was 5/1/14.  Needless to say I stopped there and kept this file in a sandboxed OS and didn‘t install it. Waiting on some folks I trust here to say the “All Clear”


All clear !
I downloaded the file myself from Luxuryprecison website and no problem.


----------



## Gus141

musicday said:


> All clear !
> I downloaded the file myself from Luxuryprecison website and no problem.


Thanks @musicday . You’re one of those “trusted” folk


----------



## bluestorm1992

Gus141 said:


> Curious if you are still updating the title of the thread with the latest update and hosting the file(s) on page one? I‘m not a fan of downloading files from unsecured foreign sites, but I did anyway and was surprised that it was a rar versus a zip file. Unpacked the W1_W2_V1.0.3.4_AS.rar file and the title changed to W1_V1.0.3.4_AS.bin (no reference to W2 anymore) _and_ the date of the file was 5/1/14. Needless to say I stopped there and kept this file in a sandboxed OS and didn‘t install it. Waiting on some folks I trust here to say the “All Clear”


OK I have updated the OP. However I have not tried either of them myself; been busy with holiday stuff so I am trusting fellows here to verify the validity of them.


----------



## Gus141 (Nov 23, 2021)

bluestorm1992 said:


> OK I have updated the OP. However I have not tried either of them myself; been busy with holiday stuff so I am trusting fellows here to verify the validity of them.


Thanks! I just trust your posts the most in this thread about anything L&P related. I did follow @musicday ’s lead and install the bin extracted from the direct rar download on the L&P site. Since I have Sony IER-Z1R IEMs I was too impatient to wait for other reports from other users and wanted to try out the new “SDF” setting for them. 

I’m now trying all the permutations of Tone 01, Tone 02, with SDF: IER-Z1R or SDF: Normal (for simplicity I’m just using the Fast filter for all the testing and EQ: Normal).  Preliminary opinions: still prefer SDF: Normal and Tone 01 with the IER-Z1R, but Tone 02 and SDF: IER-Z1R is a close second.


----------



## musicday

Very happy with this new update. The sound has remained unchanged, and everything is solid, no more glitches when you mode the laptop with the dongle attached.
And UAC1 more is very welcomed.


----------



## rockmanow

Just bought a LP W2 that's coming in the mail this Thursday and I am STOKED to see UAC1 support! I use my Nintendo Switch often for flights and it would be BADASS to improve the sound versus having to use an optical out device (which I use to hook up to an old school Astel and Kern AK100).

I'm planning to pair the W2 bad boy to a recent pair of Unique Melody Mest MK2s which I've happily used with a 5+ year old Dragonfly Red. The Dragonfly Red sounds awesome with the Meat MK2s so I'm excited to test how the W2 pairs with the Mest IEMs. I've gotta say coming from a Focal Clear + Focal Arche DAC + AMP I'm pleasantly surprised at how great mobile solutions are for sound quality.


----------



## Ufanco

rockmanow said:


> Just bought a LP W2 that's coming in the mail this Thursday and I am STOKED to see UAC1 support! I use my Nintendo Switch often for flights and it would be BADASS to improve the sound versus having to use an optical out device (which I use to hook up to an old school Astel and Kern AK100).
> 
> I'm planning to pair the W2 bad boy to a recent pair of Unique Melody Mest MK2s which I've happily used with a 5+ year old Dragonfly Red. The Dragonfly Red sounds awesome with the Meat MK2s so I'm excited to test how the W2 pairs with the Mest IEMs. I've gotta say coming from a Focal Clear + Focal Arche DAC + AMP I'm pleasantly surprised at how great mobile solutions are for sound quality.


The W2 is a good match with the mest it be a nice upgrade over Dragonfly Red. I been using W2 for around 6 months and no complaints it’s a great sounding small device.


----------



## Chianti

Got my W2 yesterday, C9 arrived today. Wow! The combo is magical -- I love the minimalism and flexibility -- will have fun for much time to come.

Still trying my IEMs, hard to stop listening with each, so far good pairings for Jazz and Prog Rock included (W2 Tune / C9 mode) [filter always fast]
Oriolus Traillii 02 / Tube AB
EE Odin 01 / Tube A
MEST Indigo 01 / SS AB [Tube gets way too fuzzy, may be a result of MEST+C9 unrelated to W2]

W2 standalone (sans C9) sounds OK with MEST Indigo but didn't blow me away (with C9 works quite well). W2 has better standalone synergy with the Oriolus Traillii.

The W2 has put L&P on my radar. I never took them seriously because of the effort invested in the chrome of their higher-end DACs (Gold, really?).
Based on the W2 they have in my book earned some serious sonic credentials and I will take a serious look at their upcoming next gen DAP in 2022.

FWIW - Excellent experience as usual buying the W2 from MusicTeck - Andrew is the best!


----------



## bluestorm1992

Chianti said:


> Got my W2 yesterday, C9 arrived today. Wow! The combo is magical -- I love the minimalism and flexibility -- will have fun for much time to come.
> 
> Still trying my IEMs, hard to stop listening with each, so far good pairings for Jazz and Prog Rock included (W2 Tune / C9 mode) [filter always fast]
> Oriolus Traillii 02 / Tube AB
> ...


Congrats on getting both W2 and C9. I agree that both work amazingly well with Traillii. 

Regarding the UI/OS of LP daps, there are simple tools that can help you fix the track sequencing issue. Relatively speaking, P6 Pro has a better UI/OS than LP6, but in any case I will highly recommend you to request a demo from Andrew to try them out first.


----------



## Kiats

Chianti said:


> Got my W2 yesterday, C9 arrived today. Wow! The combo is magical -- I love the minimalism and flexibility -- will have fun for much time to come.
> 
> Still trying my IEMs, hard to stop listening with each, so far good pairings for Jazz and Prog Rock included (W2 Tune / C9 mode) [filter always fast]
> Oriolus Traillii 02 / Tube AB
> ...


Haha! Are you talking about AK SP2000 Vegas Gold?

But seriously, agree with @bluestorm1992: the L&P DAPs are quite something else in terms of SQ.


----------



## bnupy

Im not clear, is the new firmware just a fix for m1 devices. but the firmware upgrading on mac (I use the m1) is running a windows still to upgrade it ?


----------



## MarkParity

Enjoying W2 + UE 18+ Pro + Hiby R3 Pro on a wet, cold Sunday afternoon in the UK. A picture is worth a 1000 words.


----------



## vanez1985

Did anyone compare W2 and S2 power output? I feel puzzled comparing the specs as S2 is claiming 150 mW/channel and W2 is claiming 230 mW without any extra clarification if it is per channel or total output


----------



## ClieOS (Dec 5, 2021)

vanez1985 said:


> Did anyone compare W2 and S2 power output? I feel puzzled comparing the specs as S2 is claiming 150 mW/channel and W2 is claiming 230 mW without any extra clarification if it is per channel or total output



It is per channel. No one these days will claims total (combined) output unless the company is really desperate.

Also note that W2 has an actual measured output power of 235mW / 32ohm @ 0.0005% distortion (*therefore 230mW is a conservatives claim). S2 however has an actual measurement of around 110mW / 32ohm @ 1% distortion. S2 will only reach 150mW / 32ohm @ 10% distortion, which will be close to unlistenable unless you really love distortion.

Conclusion? They are not even close to each other spec wise.


----------



## vanez1985

ClieOS said:


> It is per channel. No one these days will claims total (combined) output unless the company is really desperate.
> 
> Also note that W2 has an actual measured output power of 235mW / 32ohm @ 0.0005% distortion (*therefore 230mW is a conservatives claim). S2 however has an actual measurement of around 110mW / 32ohm @ 1% distortion. S2 will only reach 150mW / 32ohm @ 10% distortion, which will be close to unlistenable unless you really love distortion.
> 
> Conclusion? They are not even close to each other spec wise.


Thanks! No blind buy then 

Do you know any more current or announced dongles with decent power output (4.4 BAL) and physical pause/next/previous buttons?
Reposting my message from S2 thread:
-----
After staying with W2 (S1 is collecting the dust since I bought W2) for half a year I have this itch again, mainly because of:
- constantly failing USB cables (could only be solved with DAP)
- high power drain (same, though S2 seems to be less hungry than W2)
- lack of physical FF/rewind/pause buttons (big win for S2)
- search for better, more solid and natural timbre with mellower yet detailed mids (liked DX300, could be addressed by RU6/S2 as well, also looking at RS6)
- desire to have more juice (currently listening at 60-75 volume high gain on W2 which is pushing its limits a bit too much and prevents me from buying planars like A2C).

DX300 and probably RS6 tick all the boxes though I'm a bit tight on budget and not actually ready to spend over $1k on this hobby again, so S2 could be a good compromise here.
------


----------



## ClieOS

vanez1985 said:


> Thanks! No blind buy then
> 
> Do you know any more current or announced dongles with decent power output (4.4 BAL) and physical pause/next/previous buttons?
> Reposting my message from S2 thread:


Not to my knowledge


----------



## senorx12562

Anyone who wants to drive low impedance planar cans better than what the w2 is capable of should be looking at devices that provide their own power, typically via a battery. Anything powered by USB only is going to have a hard time producing enough current. Even the Sundara, which is comparatively easy to drive as planars go, is really not seeing its full potential driven by the w2, the fiio ka3, or even the btr5 (which does have a battery), all of which are rated at approximately 230-240mw max balanced. I think the hip dac is about the least powerful device I would attempt to use to drive low impedance low-sensitivity planars. I can't even say that will work, but I can say none of the dongles do. For my needs, usb powered dongles are insufficient for that purpose. Just not enough current.


----------



## Ufanco

vanez1985 said:


> Thanks! No blind buy then
> 
> Do you know any more current or announced dongles with decent power output (4.4 BAL) and physical pause/next/previous buttons?
> Reposting my message from S2 thread:
> ...


Sounds alike where I was 2 weeks ago. Bought the W2 shortly after it was released for use with new iPhone mini. Between the battery draw and cable issue it found a much better match with the iPad Air 4 using the solid L shaped usb c to c adapter pictured below instead of a cable.

W2 is great for my at home use but still wanted something portable with better sound quality than the W2. I was also looking into something like the ibasso dx310 or the hiby rs6.

After a lot of thought decided really didn’t need the quality of the dx310 or rs6 for portable use. With this hobby you can spend a small fortune for something that be outdated in a couple of years. The ideal of carry around a $1200 or more device along with me being clumsy started sounding like a disaster waiting to happen. Add that technology will improve over time and also battery life issue that I felt it be better to just get something mid range. The size of the ibasso dx310 or even the hiby RS6 is rather large and I felt there also to big to be a a pocketable dap.

Ended up buying the Shanling M6 Pro (21) on sale for $633 and it’s satisfying my needs has better sound quality than W2 and size wise it’s almost same size of the iPhone 12 mini just twice as thick. For me a mid priced dap ended up a better fit.


----------



## vanez1985

Ufanco said:


> Sounds alike where I was 2 weeks ago. Bought the W2 shortly after it was released for use with new iPhone mini. Between the battery draw and cable issue it found a much better match with the iPad Air 4 using the solid L shaped usb c to c adapter pictured below instead of a cable.
> 
> W2 is great for my at home use but still wanted something portable with better sound quality than the W2. I was also looking into something like the ibasso dx310 or the hiby rs6.
> 
> ...


Thanks a lot as it seems that we really were thinking the same way 
The thing is that M6 Pro 21 is just $200 cheaper than DX300 with both AMP11 Mk2 and AMP12 on local classifieds ($950 vs $1150) so it's still quite tempting 
Btw, both RS6 and M8 are roughly $1350 now.


----------



## vanez1985 (Dec 7, 2021)

Double post deleted


----------



## ClieOS

Just preordered the W2-131 on Taobao, ETA is said to be in 2 weeks or so.


----------



## Ufanco

vanez1985 said:


> Thanks a lot as it seems that we really were thinking the same way
> The thing is that M6 Pro 21 is just $200 cheaper than DX300 with both AMP11 Mk2 and AMP12 on local classifieds ($950 vs $1150) so it's still quite tempting
> Btw, both RS6 and M8 are roughly $1350 now.


If it was that close cost wise I wouldn’t bought the M6 pro 21 but at $633 was much cheaper than could find for a new DX300. Anyways let’s get back to subject Of W2 here.


----------



## stin8x

ClieOS said:


> Just preordered the W2-131 on Taobao, ETA is said to be in 2 weeks or so.



Couldn't find it on Taobao, you got a link?


----------



## ClieOS

stin8x said:


> Couldn't find it on Taobao, you got a link?


Pretty sure a few stores have started the pre-order, but this is where I ordered mine: https://m.tb.cn/h.fiKMHLx?sm=7f8784


----------



## musicday

ClieOS said:


> Just preordered the W2-131 on Taobao, ETA is said to be in 2 weeks or so.


I thought that you already had the original one.


----------



## ClieOS

musicday said:


> I thought that you already had the original one.


Curse of a head-fier?


----------



## stin8x

ClieOS said:


> Pretty sure a few stores have started the pre-order, but this is where I ordered mine: https://m.tb.cn/h.fiKMHLx?sm=7f8784


Thanks G, would love to see your comparisons between W2 and RU6.


----------



## chaotic_angel

Kiats said:


> Trying out the line out capability of the W2 with the engineering sample of the Phatlab Chimera GT. Courtesy of @Uncle Wilson at JabenSG.  Excellent. Tried at 100 - some occasional distortion. At 90 no perceptible distortion.


will this means double amping or there is actual software line out mode in W1/2 ?


----------



## MarkParity

chaotic_angel said:


> will this means double amping or there is actual software line out mode in W1/2 ?


There is no Line out on W2 but its a very low noise output so it works well as a line out.

People get very hung up on the whole double amping thing but remember and just to be a bit pedantic, output stages have many amp stages so actually we are usually quad or even octal amping already. As long as the output is noise/hiss free does it really matter?


----------



## pinkpiglet

MarkParity said:


> There is no Line out on W2 but its a very low noise output so it works well as a line out.
> 
> People get very hung up on the whole double amping thing but remember and just to be a bit pedantic, output stages have many amp stages so actually we are usually quad or even octal amping already. As long as the output is noise/hiss free does it really matter?


There is a very real and logical reason to why people want to prevent double amping, but the problem is that most people don't understand the reason or misunderstood it. So, the first reason to refrain from double amping is to prevent over voltage and/or over current in the line in which could cause clipping, reduced in dynamic etc. The second reason is because the line out from a non true line out device will have colouration. Then there's also the noise problem. So, since it's unlikely to over voltage an amp with the W2 and the noise of the W2 is so small, there's only one thing left with using the W2 as a line out, that is colouration. IMO as long as you like the sound signature of the W2, there shouldn't be any problem. The problem of colouration is debatable for being a plus or a minus. IMO it's okay.


----------



## tawmizzzz

I wanted to thank @bluestorm1992 for convincing Mr. Wan/L&P to send me their new W2 to share some quick impressions on. I believe it’ll be readily available within the month. Price hasn’t been finalized yet but the price has increased by ~$15 USD-equivalent in China from the original W2, for reference. Let me know if you have any questions!



* 
No Reason to Feel Blue, 131 is Here*

Introduction:

I get PTSD when I think about W2s, because here in the US, it reminds me of taxes. But Luxury & Precision has helped me mostly shed the negative association with its’ own brilliant little L&P W2 dongle.

As many of you may know, L&P is no stranger to prioritizing sonic performance. Therefore, it is no surprise that the W2 took the dongle world by storm by providing excellent sonic and power capabilities in tiny form factor. I have shifted through a myriad of DAPs ranging from $300 (DX160) to $1500-1800 (M8/R8), all the way to $3600 (SP2000), and the *best-value *dollars I’ve spent in the hobby has easily been the W2. Is it better than all those DAPs? No-but it honestly comes quite close to the likes of the Shanling M8 at nearly 1/5 of the price.

Plus, the synergy it had with my favorite IEM, the Oriolus Traillii, had me constantly raving about how awesome the little beast could perform. Its’ ability to layer in a black background with nice micro-detail mirror technical feats that only upper-tier DAPs tend to pull off.

So when I heard that L&P was “updating” the W2 due to DAC shortages, I was a bit concerned, but also intrigued. Between their P6Pro, LP6 and W2, I trust their ability to make something sound ****ing good. Waiting on a R2R dongle, Mr. Wan .

_*For the purpose of these impressions, I’ll refer to the original carbon-fiber W2 as the OG (because the OG acronym will always be OG), and the new blue w2 as the 131 (because of the CS43131 DAC chip difference)._

What’s New:

There’s a saying, don’t fix what isn’t broken. And to me, the OG W2 was definitely not broken [damn you chip shortages]. Sure, you might not enjoy its default tonality, but that’s where the variety of spice kicks in for life. And lucky for us, to my ears, the 131 does offer another _flavor_ to play with IEM synergy. But before we go into sound impressions, below is a non-technical person’s attempt at trying to explain the key differences between the two dongles…_for dummies _. 

-The OG uses the Cirrus Logic 43198 chip, whereas the new W2 uses CS43131

- Despite different DAC chips, the two dongles shame similar DAC function-the 131 simply has an added AMP function.

-The 131 has a reported increase in driving power of 260mw at 32ohm versus OG’s 235mw.

-Both have similar features, including 3.5mm, 4.4mm balanced, two tuning options, low and high gain, etc.


*Build:*



                                                   131                                                                                                                                                OG

The 131 has a near identical build to its older brother, however it instead sports a classier, sexier dark-blue exterior with a mirror glass finish. The OG proudly wears a matte, carbon fiber back with a less glossy front. Weight feels the same and both are tiny. 131 will be more of a fingerprint magnet, so I would recommend considering a dongle case (which is what I did with the OG regardless). Gotta wrap the little fella up. I also felt the screen text was a bit more crisp/HD-like on the OG versus the 131.

*Battery Life:*

One of my biggest quips with the OG was how fast it drained my smartphone battery. I often overlooked my iPhone’s battery health due to the banging sound I was getting out of it, but it did limit my use cases…especially when out and about with no access to a charger. _(Sorry girlfriend, couldn’t pick up my phone because my phone died. Because of a dongle)._ So is the OG portable? Yes. Truly efficient? Not really.

Fortunately, instead of just adding a shiny, new blue coat, 131 is also a slightly friendlier companion for our smartphones. L&P states that the battery drain of the 131 is 10% less than its predecessor. While I was not able to run any official tests to confirm, I did notice an anecdotal difference when streaming MQA from Tidal. Looking forward to seeing if it’s also noticeable for other users.


*Sonic Performance: 131 vs. OG*




Tuning 2; Fast; High Gain: The 131 has excellent soundstage width and height, with solid overall depth. It seems that the depth is reigned in a bit more than the OG to bring a _fuller_ and _meatier_ presentation to the table. This slightly compromises layering and the overall black background. 131 mids are thicker, adding a bit more presence in the vocals and instruments. The OG opts for a more upper-mid centric presentation, portraying more upper treble to add sparkle and emphasize female vocals. There is more air/upper-treble on OG. 131 has a more balanced mid-range, particularly lower mids.

These are both fun bass dongles. OG has a touch more subbass over midbass emphasis, meanwhile 131 opts for a more balanced midbass inline with the subbass. Treble is a bit smoother on the 131, adding a more organic tone; whereas OG doubles down on its digital presentation with a fun, clarity and energetic top end without being harsh.

Tuning 1: Tuning 1 goes for more of a V-shape presentation than tuning 2, to my ears. Vocals are pushed back and treble and bass are brought forward a bit with more bite and energy.

I can see the appeal in this depending on which IEM you are listening to, but I am a mids-guy and always will be, so lock me into _Team Tuning 2._


*Pairings:*

EVO: I actually struggled to enjoy EVO on the OG W2, mainly because it was upper-mids overkill at that point. However, the 131 adds a touch more warmth and balance into the upper frequencies to give the EVO a more organic tonality. I genuinely enjoy the 131 + EVO pairing and comes to show that these two dongles are complimentary for the right IEMs. I prefer the subbass punch of the 131 a bit more because it feels more controlled versus the boomier OG.

Traillii: To beat out the OG W2 for me with Traillii was going to be no easy feat, and as excellent as 131 is, I still preferred OG for this pairing. Mainly, I feel the OG excels in areas that _accentuate_ Trailii’s greatest strengths, mainly airiness, layering, emotive upper-mids and sparkle. The 131 was a pleasant pairing (I mean, what doesn’t pair well with Traillii?), but the staging depth did not cut it for me with overly smooth transients.

Plus, the carbon fiber back of OG matches my bird’s cable and faceplate to the bone. Maybe I am a bit biased 



Audeze LCD5: Before the TOTL headphone folks send me scathing PMs questioning why I paired a $4500 headphone with a $299 dongle instead of a $10k AMP + DAC stack, I want to thank @bluestorm1992 (again) for the suggestion. It seems Audeze has done an excellent job with its’ planar driver efficiency, and I was _surprised_ to note that the OG and 131 both drove the LCD5 impressively well.

Technicalities took a large drop versus my iDSD Pro Signature, mainly in soundstage depth and imaging, but the more forward, energetic sound was rather pleasant and helped engagement for times when I wanted more intensity in my sound. Sometimes being _too technical_ affects _musicality._ Putting the OG/131 volume at around 75 on high-gain provided solid headroom with still impressive clarity and dynamics.



Simply put, these are some powerful little dongles!

*Summary:*

I tried to not riddle these impressions with too many cliches, but going to do it anyways…L&P W2 dongles provide _excellent value for the buck._ The OG has proven itself, and as we face a world with tricky supply-chain issues including chip shortages, L&P has successfully pivoted to provide the 131, which I think will successfully resonate with many.

131 sports a few changes versus its OG brother. It adds a more versatile and friendly tonality that I think will pair easier with most IEMs at slight expense of technicalities and clarity. Balanced, warm, smooth and full-sounding with solid technicalities…all for ~$299 and less battery drain. 131 is here.

*TL;DR:*

Rather than make a OG W2 sonic replacement, L&P created a complimentary tonality which opts for warm, balanced, and organic versus OG’s more energetic, sparkle, and layered sound. 131 sacrifices some technicalities for a more pleasant tuning. Slightly less battery drain is always a huge win for 131 as well.


----------



## stin8x

tawmizzzz said:


> I wanted to thank @bluestorm1992 for convincing Mr. Wan/L&P to send me their new W2 to share some quick impressions on. I believe it’ll be readily available within the month. Price hasn’t been finalized yet but the price has increased by ~$15 USD-equivalent in China from the original W2, for reference. Let me know if you have any questions!
> 
> 
> *
> ...


Excellent write up. Hopefully L&P will set a day for pre-order soon.


----------



## musicday

I use the W2 mostly with my laptop and I don't see a significant battery drainage and I am sure if you have a phone with at least 5000 MAh you will feel the same. Anyway this is a great dongle and I am curious what other features coul be added in the future.


----------



## chaotic_angel

*Consider this as Wish*
So, while ago Lotoo paw S2 release update fw which allows S2 to have Line Out feature (will be avail in S1 too) - I hope readers here can convey to LP person in charge to consider a Line Out function in next FW update


----------



## MarkParity

chaotic_angel said:


> *Consider this as Wish*
> So, while ago Lotoo paw S2 release update fw which allows S2 to have Line Out feature (will be avail in S1 too) - I hope readers here can convey to LP person in charge to consider a Line Out function in next FW update


Well the H/W won't support a line out as such without an architecture update, so you must be referring to a fixed volume level line out mode perhaps with all sound processing switched off. 

This may be a compromise and a possible feature but will offer nothing over someone making those settings manually.


----------



## ClieOS (Dec 13, 2021)

chaotic_angel said:


> *Consider this as Wish*
> So, while ago Lotoo paw S2 release update fw which allows S2 to have Line Out feature (will be avail in S1 too) - I hope readers here can convey to LP person in charge to consider a Line Out function in next FW update



Why would you want to wish for something that you already have?

S1 and S2 are, on hardware level, incapable of Line-out (*because the chip they used, which is the same one, just doesn't have LO built in). So whatever Lotoo's LO is, it is no more than a glorified fixed volume setting. If you set it manually to the exact same volume, you will get the exact same result as Lotoo fake LO. It won't magically make S1/S2 having actual LO capability.

We want actual hardware LO because it helps to avoid double amping, which often degrade SQ by worsening dynamic range and increase SNR. But in the case of W1/W2, the output is already so clean that all you need to do is to max the volume out (or to the limit of the amp's input before clipping happens) and you can double amp it without degrading SQ. That means you don't really need a fake LO like on S1/S2 to feel better on the W1/W2 simply because they are that much better.


----------



## NYanakiev

My W2 stopped working- sound gets distorted after 10 seconds of playback. Won’t play music from my iPad Pro any more (usb-c)….
Any suggestions?


----------



## twister6

ClieOS said:


> Why would you want to wish for something that you already have?
> 
> S1 and S2 are, on hardware level, incapable of Line-out (*because the chip they used, which is the same one, just doesn't have LO built in). So whatever Lotoo's LO is, it is no more than a glorified fixed volume setting. If you set it manually to the exact same volume, you will get the exact same result as Lotoo fake LO. It won't magically make S1/S2 having actual LO capability.
> 
> We want actual hardware LO because it helps to avoid double amping, which often degrade SQ by worsening dynamic range and increase SNR. But in the case of W1/W2, the output is already so clean that all you need to do is to max the volume out (or to the limit of the amp's input before clipping happens) and you can double amp it without degrading SQ. That means you don't really need a fake LO like on S1/S2 to feel better on the W1/W2 simply because they are that much better.



True, a number of DAPs use pseudo LO (Shanling is one notorious example), because they either don't have a dedicated LO routed directly from DAC or just pump the volume to the max instead of using a more clever way to bypass internal amp stage.

Personally, I think all three dongles, W2, S2, and RU6 are great and unique in their own way and with their own Pros and Cons.  And, on a side note, I just updated S2 to the latest fw with LO function and while A/Bing *4.4mm* output with LO enabled and disabled (volume set to 100), I found it doesn't sound the same.  With S2 volume set to 100 + C9 amp (NuTube mode), I'm hearing some saturation in bass, while when switching S2 to LO w/C9 - I don't hear it.  Thus, I have to assume its LO is not just a volume at 100.

Btw, noticed you got a serious beef with Lotoo dongles , trashing them in every post.  But, don't want to digress, after all, this is W1/W2 thread


----------



## musicday

NYanakiev said:


> My W2 stopped working- sound gets distorted after 10 seconds of playback. Won’t play music from my iPad Pro any more (usb-c)….
> Any suggestions?


Sorry to read that. How did it happened? Did you drop your unit at any point, etc?


----------



## ClieOS

twister6 said:


> Btw, noticed you got a serious beef with Lotoo dongles , trashing them in every post.  But, don't want to digress, after all, this is W1/W2 thread


I don't have a beef with Lotoo, unless you counted my bias against poor design choice / performance / implement as somewhat of a beef? Also, I trashed L&P for their poor customer service very early on this thread as well (though they have seems improved, I still think they are not up to par with others), do you think I have a beef with L&P as well? Nothing I said about Lotoo or L&P is personal or fictional based, so I don't consider myself to have any actual beef with them. I just want a product that perform up to their advertised price or matching their competition. It is fair game if they don't.


----------



## H T T

ClieOS said:


> I don't have a beef with Lotoo, unless you counted my bias against poor design choice / performance / implement as somewhat of a beef? Also, I trashed L&P for their poor customer service very early on this thread as well (though they have seems improved, I still think they are not up to par with others), do you think I have a beef with L&P as well? Nothing I said about Lotoo or L&P is personal or fictional based, so I don't consider myself to have any actual beef with them. I just want a product that *perform up to their advertised price or matching their competition*. It is fair game if they don't.


How are the S1/S2 poor performers with poor design choices and implementation? I have both the S1 and W1. I bought them both on sale.  I see them both performing up to their price and competition. I love them both. I rank the S1 higher overall for ergonomics and Apple compatibility and for much lower battery draw.


----------



## twister6

ClieOS said:


> I don't have a beef with Lotoo, unless you counted my bias against poor design choice / performance / implement as somewhat of a beef? Also, I trashed L&P for their poor customer service very early on this thread as well (though they have seems improved, I still think they are not up to par with others), do you think I have a beef with L&P as well? Nothing I said about Lotoo or L&P is personal or fictional based, so I don't consider myself to have any actual beef with them. I just want a product that perform up to their advertised price or matching their competition. It is fair game if they don't.



Fair enough, everybody is entitled to their own personal subjective opinion.  I do pay close attention to negative comments because as a reviewer I can't physically spend a lot of hours with every product and want to be sure I don't miss any shortcomings.  Tbh, I'm a bit puzzled reading your critical comments about S1/S2, because I enjoy its design, performance, and implementation, and I think W2, S2, and RU6 are like different flavors of ice cream in $300 luxury usb-dac dongle market   They all bring something unique to the table, and in each of their corresponding threads I'm reading mostly praises from the actual paying customers.

But anyway, let's enjoy the music!!!


----------



## NYanakiev

musicday said:


> Sorry to read that. How did it happened? Did you drop your unit at any point, etc?


Turns out it was stopping playing due to going past 80 on high gain with my super power hungry Obravo Ra 21 C-Cu.

Interestingly enough, I can't get the W2 working with my 12.9" 2021 iPad Pro.


----------



## bluestorm1992

NYanakiev said:


> Turns out it was stopping playing due to going past 80 on high gain with my super power hungry Obravo Ra 21 C-Cu.
> 
> Interestingly enough, I can't get the W2 working with my 12.9" 2021 iPad Pro.


That’s due to the M1 chip compatibility issue. There’s a new FW for that now. Check out post #1 for the info.


----------



## ClieOS

H T T said:


> How are the S1/S2 poor performers with poor design choices and implementation? I have both the S1 and W1. I bought them both on sale.  I see them both performing up to their price and competition. I love them both. I rank the S1 higher overall for ergonomics and Apple compatibility and for much lower battery draw.



This is not the place for in-depth discussion on S1/ S2, but I have commented on them on both S1 and S2 threads in the past (and somewhat covered here in a few older posts). Real world audio analyzer measurements on them, as well as on W1/W2 are all published online and they are not difficult to find. I don't want to keep repeating the same thing as like what I have said before - I don't really have any beef with Lotoo nor want to seem like I am purposely attacking them. To make a long story short, there were drama when less-than-steller measurement result was published on the S1 in some Chinese blog and Lotoo's respond by being offensive at the time  instead of addressing the issue head-on was not something you would expect from well-recognized company. People talk about how much snake oil is in the audio industry as a whole - while I am not saying Lotoo is selling snake oil (and to confess, I quite like Lotoo's DAP in the past), the matter of fact is that if audio companies are much more willing to invest in audio measurement, we would have seen a lot more audio products that are solidly engineered. Case in point, W1 / W2.


----------



## twister6

So, anybody else had a chance to test and to compare W2 vs W2-131?


----------



## H T T (Dec 13, 2021)

ClieOS said:


> This is not the place for in-depth discussion on S1/ S2, but I have commented on them on both S1 and S2 threads in the past (and somewhat covered here in a few older posts). Real world audio analyzer measurements on them, as well as on W1/W2 are all published online and they are not difficult to find. I don't want to keep repeating the same thing as like what I have said before - I don't really have any beef with Lotoo nor want to seem like I am purposely attacking them. To make a long story short, there were drama when less-than-steller measurement result was published on the S1 in some Chinese blog and Lotoo's respond by being offensive at the time  instead of addressing the issue head-on was not something you would expect from well-recognized company. People talk about how much snake oil is in the audio industry as a whole - while I am not saying Lotoo is selling snake oil (and to confess, I quite like Lotoo's DAP in the past), the matter of fact is that* if audio companies are much more willing to invest in audio measurement*, we would have seen a lot more audio products that are *solidly engineered*. Case in point, W1 / W2.


Measurements can be their own kind of snake oil, statistics don't lie but... I can't say I understand most audio charts and measurements. I guess I am an audio rube? I don't use my dongles to drive headphones, only IEMs. I also go by what sounds best for my ears as I pair up my DAC/amps with the IEMs that sound best to me.

I don't see how the S1 is not solidly engineered. The W1 is a well built unit, also.

I think we are just approaching the units from different perspectives, perhaps?

Back totally OT:

Yes, comparisons of the W2 vs. the W2-131 are what we need!

edit: spelling


----------



## bluestorm1992

H T T said:


> Measurements can be their own kind of snake oil, statics don't lie but... I can't say I understand most audio charts and measurements. I guess I am an audio rube? I don't use my dongles to drive headphones, only IEMs. I also go by what sounds best for my ears as I pair up my DAC/amps with the IEMs that sound best to me.
> 
> I don't see how the S1 is not solidly engineered. The W1 is a well built unit, also.
> 
> ...


There is one just on the last page; you may have missed it.


----------



## ClieOS

Just saw L&P announced a few minutes ago that preorder for W2-131 has officially started today in China and ETA is going to be December 21st.


----------



## chaotic_angel

ClieOS said:


> Why would you want to wish for something that you already have?
> 
> S1 and S2 are, on hardware level, incapable of Line-out (*because the chip they used, which is the same one, just doesn't have LO built in). So whatever Lotoo's LO is, it is no more than a glorified fixed volume setting. If you set it manually to the exact same volume, you will get the exact same result as Lotoo fake LO. It won't magically make S1/S2 having actual LO capability.
> 
> We want actual hardware LO because it helps to avoid double amping, which often degrade SQ by worsening dynamic range and increase SNR. But in the case of W1/W2, the output is already so clean that all you need to do is to max the volume out (or to the limit of the amp's input before clipping happens) and you can double amp it without degrading SQ. That means you don't really need a fake LO like on S1/S2 to feel better on the W1/W2 simply because they are that much better.


Because I pay for W2 and what its good, and aside I want L&P to keep up in the competition with its competitors, and win.


----------



## Qhao

tawmizzzz said:


> I wanted to thank @bluestorm1992 for convincing Mr. Wan/L&P to send me their new W2 to share some quick impressions on. I believe it’ll be readily available within the month. Price hasn’t been finalized yet but the price has increased by ~$15 USD-equivalent in China from the original W2, for reference. Let me know if you have any questions!
> 
> 
> *
> ...


this one.


----------



## bluestorm1992

For anyone who is interested, the W2-131 pre-ordering page is up on Musicteck.

https://shop.musicteck.com/products...-dac-amp-headphone-amp?variant=39659177639998


----------



## musicday

It is 20 USD more than regular W2 because of the increased power output? 260 mW@32 ohm.


----------



## bluestorm1992

musicday said:


> It is 20 USD more than regular W2 because of the increased power output? 260 mW@32 ohm.


And 10% less power consumption. Also because of the increased prices for the parts I guess.

In any case, MT still has the OG available so people are free to choose either one.


----------



## JayL

bluestorm1992 said:


> For anyone who is interested, the W2-131 pre-ordering page is up on Musicteck.
> 
> https://shop.musicteck.com/products...-dac-amp-headphone-amp?variant=39659177639998


Ordered.  Hope it's good and all is good with iPhone


----------



## Xinlisupreme

twister6 said:


> So, anybody else had a chance to test and to compare W2 vs W2-131?


Hi Alex here some info

https://www.head-fi.org/threads/lux...n-related-info-on-post-1.949448/post-16709426


----------



## 0RF30 (Dec 14, 2021)

tawmizzzz said:


> Tuning 2; Fast; High Gain: The 131 has excellent soundstage width and height, with solid overall depth. It seems that the depth is reigned in a bit more than the OG to bring a _fuller_ and _meatier_ presentation to the table. This slightly compromises layering and the overall black background. 131 mids are thicker, adding a bit more presence in the vocals and instruments. The OG opts for a more upper-mid centric presentation, portraying more upper treble to add sparkle and emphasize female vocals. There is more air/upper-treble on OG. 131 has a more balanced mid-range, particularly lower mids.
> 
> These are both fun bass dongles. OG has a touch more subbass over midbass emphasis, meanwhile 131 opts for a more balanced midbass inline with the subbass. Treble is a bit smoother on the 131, adding a more organic tone; whereas OG doubles down on its digital presentation with a fun, clarity and energetic top end without being harsh.
> 
> ...



It's my understanding that, on original W2 at least, Tune 1 and Tune 2 have the same frequency response, no difference at this level. My ears, which are musician's tired ones more than metrology instruments, tends to confirm that.

Tune 1 have slightly better transients and Tune 2 have far more details/layering (try to compare bass on both, on Tune 1 bass will have better impact, Tune 2 better definition - that's probably what you took, on Tune 1 for a a bass over emphasis). The kind of difference you can experience comparing players like Foobar2000 and Roon 1.6 for example, or UAPP and Neutron. No idea how this is achieved, the person who provided the tunes "algorithms" to L&P was quite evasive on the subject.

For those who are interrested, LL Fast (Low Lateency) is a minimal phase filter (no pre ringing) with fast attenuation, Fast is a linear phase filter with fast attenuation. LL Slow, Slow, NOS ? Why would you do that ?!

I think I may have provided these informations before on this thread, so sorry for those who have already read this, let's say, 200 pages before 

@bluestorm1992 : Thanks again for the firmwares


----------



## sebek

Are there any important differences in SQ between W2 CS43198 vs CS43131?


----------



## tawmizzzz

Xinlisupreme said:


> Hi Alex here some info
> 
> https://www.head-fi.org/threads/lux...n-related-info-on-post-1.949448/post-16709426


I think he means anyone else outside of mine.

If so, the only other material I’ve seen is this link. (Can translate to English). It seems he hears a similar difference in the sonic traits between the OG and 131.

https://card.weibo.com/article/m/show/id/2309404706429033644233

@bluestorm1992 should be able to test it out soon too and hopefully others


----------



## ClieOS

sebek said:


> Are there any important differences in SQ between W2 CS43198 vs CS43131?


As far as measurement goes, difference is fairly small but W2-131 is a little better than W2 original. As for subjective listening goes, I think there are too few samples out there to really have any consensus given the actual release is still a week away,.


----------



## twister6

tawmizzzz said:


> *I think he means anyone else outside of mine.*
> 
> ...



Correct, and also I was trying to change the topic of the previous discussion so we can get back to W2


----------



## Keko123 (Dec 15, 2021)

sebek said:


> Are there any important differences in SQ between W2 CS43198 vs CS43131?


The original model was the one that received accolades.  Now, due to the shortage of chips, they are forced to make a new model (Production Ibasso dx300 is also stopped).  They have tried to tune the 131 as the og.  Is new 131 a copy?

Why when they designed og did they choose CS43198?  They could have chosen CS43131.  Now they only do it because of a shortage of chips


----------



## MarkParity

Keko123 said:


> The original model was the one that received accolades.  Now, due to the shortage of chips, they are forced to make a new model (Production Ibasso dx300 is also stopped).  They have tried to tune the 131 as the og.  Is new 131 a copy?
> 
> Why when they designed og did they choose CS43198?  They could have chosen CS43131.  Now they only do it because of a shortage of chips


The 131 has a headphone amp stage, the 198 doesn't. The headphone amp can be bypassed anyway so they are essentially the same in that configuration.

As manufacturers are swapping to the 131 now don't be surprised if stock of those runs out too in the new year.


----------



## Keko123

MarkParity said:


> The 131 has a headphone amp stage, the 198 doesn't. The headphone amp can be bypassed anyway so they are essentially the same in that configuration.
> 
> As manufacturers are swapping to the 131 now don't be surprised if stock of those runs out too in the new year.


True, many manufacturers chose CS43198 first (L&P, Astell & kern, Ibasso ...?).  They will only use CS43131 when CS43198 is out of stock


----------



## ClieOS

MarkParity said:


> The 131 has a headphone amp stage, the 198 doesn't. The headphone amp can be bypassed anyway so they are essentially the same in that configuration.
> 
> As manufacturers are swapping to the 131 now don't be surprised if stock of those runs out too in the new year.


Actually the amp section on CS43131 can't be bypassed, which is why it wasn't used on the original W2 as it will be more difficult to design a clean circuit when double amping is unavoidable. CS43198, which has the same DAC section as CS43131 but not the amp section, will be easier to design.

When the original W1/W2 R&D started back in early 2019, there was no COVID19 nor chip shortage. Therefore they pick a chip (198) that is up to the task and easier to work with. They only switch to 131 because Cirrus Logic later decided to focus their limited production capability on 131, thus making 198 hard to come by.


----------



## tawmizzzz

I know I briefly discussed the pair-up in my 131 impressions, but the OG W2 pairing with LCD5 is _still _surprisingly great. You do get a forward upper-midrange emphasized-tuning from both source and transducer, but it leads to a euphoric, energetic vocal presentation. You lose quite a bit of soundstage depth and layering versus desktop units, but the more forward/less technical sound is a fun, dynamic, and engaging listen. On tuning 2, it becomes mid-centric which is excellent for female vocals, with bass and treble taking a backseat with strong extension. 

Pretty awesome that I can have a cheap portable option to drive these cans which still sounds just as good, if not better, than any TOTL IEM + DAP I've heard. The technicalities are still excellent, with strong detail and staging width. This is from Single Ended as well, and easily beats out the SP2000 SE synergy with LCD5. I am working on finding a good balanced cable which I imagine should only benefit further.


----------



## musicday (Dec 17, 2021)

New firmware for W2: V.1.0.3.6 AS released 15 December
http://www.luxuryprecision.net/xiazai/
This version is compatible with the NoHID version. When the HID Key enable state changes, the USB connection is re-connected. If the HID Key is closed, the reconfiguration descriptor closes the HID communication. The HID Key is turned off by default, so it is compatible with Apple M1 tablets.


----------



## Xinlisupreme

i dind't update W2 FW since i got in june, did you notice improvements with new FW instead OG FW? can i update it from Mac?


----------



## Fred5ek (Dec 18, 2021)

There is an improvement (V1.0.2.1_AS ) Vs (V1.0.3.4_AS) i wybór ustawień UAC1 & UAC2


----------



## musicday

Fred5ek said:


> Jest poprawa (V1.0.2.1_AS ) Vs (V1.0.3.4_AS) i wybór ustawień UAC1 & UAC2


www.google.com
 translate


----------



## NYanakiev

Any idea how to get the W2 working with a M1 Pro MacBook?


----------



## bluestorm1992

NYanakiev said:


> Any idea how to get the W2 working with a M1 Pro MacBook?


Installing that firmware does not work?


----------



## NYanakiev

bluestorm1992 said:


> Installing that firmware does not work?


Just installed it and the W2 works with both my MacBook and iPad Pro. Happy days!


----------



## NYanakiev

After all the excitement of being able to finally use the W2 with my MacBook and iPad Pro, I dropped the W2 outside and stepped on it.
Luckily, the screen under the destroyed tempered glass protector was just fine so got away with a small dent.  

Does anyone have a link for a replacement screen protector?


----------



## musicday

NYanakiev said:


> After all the excitement of being able to finally use the W2 with my MacBook and iPad Pro, I dropped the W2 outside and stepped on it.
> Luckily, the screen under the destroyed tempered glass protector was just fine so got away with a small dent.
> 
> Does anyone have a link for a replacement screen protector?


Can we see some photos? I am sorry this has happened to you. I suppose you can buy an ordinary temperad glass and put it in place


----------



## Frainen

My mobile DAC ranking in picture.
RU6 came close, but W2 remains king to me.


----------



## musicday

Frainen said:


> My mobile DAC ranking in picture.
> RU6 came close, but W2 remains king to me.


Great to know, with so many features now the W2 is hard to beat.
I've updated the firmware of my W2 to  V.1.0.3.6 AS and everything works great, even the sound seems s bit improved.


----------



## NYanakiev

musicday said:


> Can we see some photos? I am sorry this has happened to you. I suppose you can buy an ordinary temperad glass and put it in place


----------



## shez.

After updating from V.1.0.3.3 to V.1.0.3.6, I still have a connection problem with my Macbook Air M1. Sometimes I need to plug-unplug 10 times to W2 appear on macOS.


----------



## musicday

shez. said:


> After updating from V.1.0.3.3 to V.1.0.3.6, I still have a connection problem with my Macbook Air M1. Sometimes I need to plug-unplug 10 times to W2 appear on macOS.


Have you tried different cables? You shouldn't have that problem anymore with the latest firmware.


----------



## felix3650

I don't have problems in my W10 notebook, even with a 2m usb-c to usb-a cable.
Its usb 3.0 ports are a bit noisy but still no drop-outs.

On another note, did you guys try upconverting to DSD with your favorite player and outputting to the W2? It gives very interesting results


----------



## stin8x

Speaking of screen, if I’m not mistaken, the new W2-131 will have a 9H hardness front screen or is it the back?


----------



## ClieOS

stin8x said:


> Speaking of screen, if I’m not mistaken, the new W2-131 will have a 9H hardness front screen or is it the back?


Front. The back is carbon fibre panel.


----------



## shez. (Dec 18, 2021)

musicday said:


> Have you tried different cables? You shouldn't have that problem anymore with the latest firmware.


Yeah, with different cables the same problem (with all possible configurations: HID turn off/on, etc). It turns on, but the MacBook does not see it sometimes. There have never been such problems with Lotoo.


----------



## feverfive

^^ Interesting...I have a W2 that is still on firmware that was released in August, I think...sorry, it is at a friend's for the next week or so, so can't check for sure which version, and it works just fine, every time, using a nice braided USB-C to USB-C cable I bought from Monoprice, with my 2021 16" M1Pro Macbook Pro.  I updated to Monterey, macOS 12.1 earlier this week and no issues.


----------



## Ufanco

Any improvement on SQ with the latest firmware?


----------



## stin8x

ClieOS said:


> Front. The back is carbon fibre panel.



Oh I thought W2’s back is carbon fibre, but the 131 is glass panel, no?


----------



## musicday

Ufanco said:


> Any improvement on SQ with the latest firmware?


For me yes.


----------



## ClieOS

stin8x said:


> Oh I thought W2’s back is carbon fibre, but the 131 is glass panel, no?


Nope, still carbon fibre.


----------



## Merkurio

Any chance to put our own PEQ presets into the device anytime soon?

That could be the real deal.


----------



## musicday

Merkurio said:


> Any chance to put our own PEQ presets into the device anytime soon?
> 
> That could be the real deal.


Nope, not possible. This is already a great dongle as it is with lots of features, except MQA decoding if you care about it.


----------



## Merkurio

musicday said:


> Nope, not possible. This is already a great dongle as it is with lots of features, except MQA decoding if you care about it.



But it could be even better with any sort of personal PEQ support (I mean, they add PEQ presets within the firmware upgrades for certain IEMs, it would be great if they allow users to make their own presets and inject them into the device).

I don’t mind about the MQA crap.


----------



## ClieOS

Merkurio said:


> But it could be even better with any sort of personal PEQ support (I mean, they add PEQ presets within the firmware upgrades for certain IEMs, it would be great if they allow users to make their own presets and inject them into the device).
> 
> I don’t mind about the MQA crap.


It would be a killer feature for any USB dongle to have it, though I suspect the required programing skill to implement one is a bit out of most USB dongle manufacturer's capability.


----------



## Merkurio (Dec 19, 2021)

ClieOS said:


> It would be a killer feature for any USB dongle to have it, though I suspect the required programing skill to implement one is a bit out of most USB dongle manufacturer's capability.



The Qudelix 5K is one of them (it can be used as both BT or USB dongle) with a very robust app and PEQ capabilities, but of course, the L&P dongles are in a different league measurement-wise.

However, I don't ask for an app or even a built-in solution with limited capabilities, just a way to "inject" or transfer our own individual presets into the W1/W2, even in the most primitive manner (with a text editor, AutoEQ style) or something like they did with the custom presets for certain IEMs they put in the last firmware upgrades, but giving the user a chance on their own.

Hopefully someone might reach Mr. Wan and tell him the urge for this, it could be a game changer for an already TOTL device and bring an endless way of possibilities, specially with the limited availability of system-wide PEQ solutions on Android and iOS.


----------



## ClieOS

Merkurio said:


> The Qudelix 5K is one of them (it can be used as both BT or USB dongle) with a very robust app and PEQ capabilities, but of course, the L&P dongles are in a different league measurement-wise.


Yep, and I think we can both agree that Qudelix owner has proven to be a superb programmer that is way ahead of the curve. If anything I have learned over the years about Chinese audio manufacturers, is that they are far better hardware designer than they are software programmer. Hopefully we do see some changes on this in the future.


----------



## Merkurio

ClieOS said:


> Yep, and I think we can both agree that Qudelix owner has proven to be a superb programmer that is way ahead of the curve. If anything I have learned over the years about Chinese audio manufacturers, is that they are far better hardware designer than they are software programmer. Hopefully we do see some changes on this in the future.



Completely agree, at least in terms of personal audio.

Fingers crossed for that changing in the near future!


----------



## Vasia Otboinik

Have a question for the owners of Luxury & Precision W1, does the sound quality decrease greatly when listening from a phone with usb 2.0 relative to a PC, or is it quite insignificant?


----------



## ClieOS

W2-131 starts shipping today. Hopefully I'll have it before year ends.


----------



## Merkurio

ClieOS said:


> W2-131 starts shipping today. Hopefully I'll have it before year ends.



Looking forward buying it as well (from MusicTreck through Amazon)…


----------



## stacey

I just bought a W2 new to go with my LCD-i4. Not sure how well the paring will be , but I figured it’s worth a shot if someone with an LCD 5 is reporting good results.


----------



## Paramekshu

musicday said:


> Great to know, with so many features now the W2 is hard to beat.
> I've updated the firmware of my W2 to  V.1.0.3.6 AS and everything works great, even the sound seems s bit improved.


How are we supposed to update the W2 firmware when everything is in Mandarin?


----------



## rwelles

Check out the 1st post in this thread.


----------



## musicday (Dec 23, 2021)

Paramekshu said:


> How are we supposed to update the W2 firmware when everything is in Mandarin?


Use Google translate and you will be fine. Also there are instructions and link to download the latest firmware here on the thread.


----------



## Fred5ek

Hello, Maybe it's just an illusion, but in my opinion the FW 1.0.3.6 AS version improves microdynamics and spatiality. Nin was not broken and corrected !!!.


----------



## musicday

Fred5ek said:


> Hello, Maybe it's just an illusion, but in my opinion the FW 1.0.3.6 AS version improves microdynamics and spatiality. Nin was not broken and corrected !!!.


I have the same feeling the sound been improved.


----------



## Paramekshu

musicday said:


> Use Google translate and you will be fine. Also there are instructions and link to download the latest firmware here on the thread.


I can't seem to find here on the thread.


----------



## musicday

Paramekshu said:


> I can't seem to find here on the thread.


New firmware for W2: V.1.0.3.6 AS released 15 December
http://www.luxuryprecision.net/xiazai/
This version is compatible with the NoHID version. When the HID Key enable state changes, the USB connection is re-connected. If the HID Key is closed, the reconfiguration descriptor closes the HID communication. The HID Key is turned off by default, so it is compatible with Apple M1 tablets.

P.S. if you still don't know how to do it. PM to help you.


----------



## musicday

Happy Christmas to you all ! Enjoy your W2, is a great little dongle.


----------



## chaotic_angel

Pardon if it is already asked, in my Qobuz (laptop direct plug)  it shows 24bit but on my W2 it always show 32bit.
Secondly, while on my android phone UAPP (bit perfect on) once it is connected both shows 24 bit - which is correct information, but then no sound... while if the W2 shows 32 bit all sounds normal 

any information about above situations?


----------



## ClieOS

stin8x said:


> Oh I thought W2’s back is carbon fibre, but the 131 is glass panel, no?


Received my W2-131 and I stand corrected - it is indeed glass on the back. I checked a few pictures of W2-131 samples sent to reviewer and I can see they had carbon fibre at the back, but apparently the retail version come with glass instead.


----------



## musicday

ClieOS said:


> Received my W2-131 and I stand corrected - it is indeed glass on the back. I checked a few pictures of W2-131 samples sent to reviewer and I can see they had carbon fibre at the back, but apparently the retail version come with glass instead.


To keep the construction price down?


----------



## stacey

The amount of CF is pretty small, so it might not effect price too much. I exchanged my W2 for 131…still waiting on Musicteck. I wish I had $ for that trailli  set on sale haha


----------



## ClieOS

The glass on W2-131 (*front and back) feels indeed very similar to that of high quality harden glass screen protector, where the glass on W2 feels much more 'normal'. I'll guess the glass on W2-131 will likely be more expensive to source. Consider L&P probably made less W2 than they wanted to due to the difficulty of obtaining DAC chip, it is likely they will have leftover W2 carbon fibre back panel that could have just used on the W2-131 instead of ordering new glass back panel, it doesn't feel like they are trying to save cost on this one.


----------



## musicday

ClieOS said:


> The glass on W2-131 (*front and back) feels indeed very similar to that of high quality harden glass screen protector, where the glass on W2 feels much more 'normal'. I'll guess the glass on W2-131 will likely be more expensive to source. Consider L&P probably made less W2 than they wanted to due to the difficulty of obtaining DAC chip, it is likely they will have leftover W2 carbon fibre back panel that could have just used on the W2-131 instead of ordering new glass back panel, it doesn't feel like they are trying to save cost on this one.


Do you have the RU-2? How they compare it. I just pre-order it at a very good price, I want to see how they compare and I will just keep one, no need for both.


----------



## ClieOS (Dec 28, 2021)

musicday said:


> Do you have the RU-2? How they compare it. I just pre-order it at a very good price, I want to see how they compare and I will just keep one, no need for both.



I do. I do not rate RU-6 higher than W2 and I probably won't rate it higher than W2-131 either. I am still in process of comparing W2 vs. W2-131 and the early impression is that they are about on par with each other, though my preference goes slightly to W2. W2-131 seems to be just very subtly richer and more intimate sounding, otherwise they are both technically very proficient. RU-6 is an excellent sounding USB DAC on its own, just not quite as good as W2 or W2-131. The overall image and soundstage is noticeably smaller and less clear, bass is not as hard hitting / controlled. It has a rather classic R-2R type of analog quality, which will be great if that's what you fancy. But purely on just how well an USB DAC is driving a headphone in a clean and clear fashion, I think W2 / W2-131 still have the edge.


----------



## twister6

musicday said:


> Do you have the RU-2? How they compare it. I just pre-order it at a very good price, I want to see how they compare and I will just keep one, no need for both.



Who makes RU-2?  Is that another usb dac dongle?


----------



## ClieOS

Must be some kind of brain meltdown between the two of us


----------



## muhatidus (Dec 28, 2021)

How could we know what firmware was on our W2?
I just upgrade my w2 to the latest firmware, and i prefer the sound from the firmware before 🤔🤔


----------



## captblaze

muhatidus said:


> How could we know what firmware was on our W2?


Hold menu button while inserting USB-C cable. the firmware version will be displayed during boot up


----------



## muhatidus

captblaze said:


> Hold menu button while inserting USB-C cable. the firmware version will be displayed during boot up


What firmware do we get from the freh new lp w2? 
V1. 0.2.0.bin?


----------



## ClieOS

muhatidus said:


> What firmware do we get from the freh new lp w2?
> V1. 0.2.0.bin?


That really depends a lot of how long your W2 has been sitting on the store shall, though I doubt it will be on the latest (v1.0.3.6AS) since that was only release about 2 weeks ago. If you get the new W2-131 however, it will be on v1.0.3.6 though.


----------



## mysony1

ClieOS said:


> I do. I do not rate RU-6 higher than W2 and I probably won't rate it higher than W2-131 either. I am still in process of comparing W2 vs. W2-131 and the early impression is that they are about on par with each other, though my preference goes slightly to W2. W2-131 seems to be just very subtly richer and more intimate sounding, otherwise they are both technically very proficient. RU-6 is an excellent sounding USB DAC on its own, just not quite as good as W2 or W2-131. The overall image and soundstage is noticeably smaller and less clear, bass is not as hard hitting / controlled. It has a rather classic R-2R type of analog quality, which will be great if that's what you fancy. But purely on just how well an USB DAC is driving a headphone in a clean and clear fashion, I think W2 / W2-131 still have the edge.


Today did a comparison between w2 and w2_131end of the day I pick w2 instead. 

Due to w2 sound more musical compared to w2_131.


----------



## musicday

mysony1 said:


> Today did a comparison between w2 and w2_131end of the day I pick w2 instead.
> 
> Due to w2 sound more musical compared to w2_131.


Good to know for others, I wasn't curious.😉
Will keep my W2 and RU-6 soon and decide between the two.


----------



## Mithrandir1980

So having the Lottoo Paw S2 and the L&P W2 isn't the RU6 worth considering?


----------



## musicday

Mithrandir1980 said:


> So having the Lottoo Paw S2 and the L&P W2 isn't the RU6 worth considering?


It is if you like to collect them all, as each one has different sound signature.


----------



## Fred5ek

mysony1 said:


> Today did a comparison between w2 and w2_131end of the day I pick w2 instead.
> 
> Due to w2 sound more musical compared to w2_131.


Hello, can you provide the firmware version of the tested W2 and the firmware versions of the tested W2-131.
The latest version of the W2 firmware has changed its sound.


----------



## muhatidus

Fred5ek said:


> Hello, can you provide the firmware version of the tested W2 and the firmware versions of the tested W2-131.
> The latest version of the W2 firmware has changed its sound.


Waiting for this too.


----------



## mysony1

muhatidus said:


> Waiting for this too.


I did not update the firmware. So considering the previous version. Still figuring how to update it 😅.


----------



## muhatidus

mysony1 said:


> I did not update the firmware. So considering the previous version. Still figuring how to update it 😅.


So what firmware is it, because i really love my fresh new w2 before i update it, and unlucky me, i dont know what firmware it was 😅


----------



## Fred5ek

muhatidus said:


> So what firmware is it, because i really love my fresh new w2 before i update it, and unlucky me, i dont know what firmware it was 😅


Most likely, the L&P W2 and W2-131 sound the same with the same firmware version, so me and others asked which FW versions were compared with the sound.


----------



## bluestorm1992

Fred5ek said:


> Most likely, the L&P W2 and W2-131 sound the same with the same firmware version, so me and others asked which FW versions were compared with the sound.


All the previous FW can be found on google drive (listed on post #1) or from Musicteck's website. I believe that you should be able to downgrade the FW to a previous version, although I have not tried doing this myself.


----------



## ClieOS

Fred5ek said:


> Most likely, the L&P W2 and W2-131 sound the same with the same firmware version, so me and others asked which FW versions were compared with the sound.


My W2 and W2-131 are all on the same firmware (latest v.1.0.3.6AS), and I can assure you they do not sound the same.


----------



## Fred5ek

Thank you very much, finally, a truthful and concrete answer to both models W2&W2-131.


----------



## musicday

Fred5ek said:


> Thank you very much, finally, a truthful and concrete answer to both models W2&W2-131.


Now you can buy one or both. ☺️


----------



## Fred5ek

musicday said:


> Teraz możesz kupić jeden lub oba. ☺️


Zbyt mała różnica w stosunku do W2, aby kupić kosztowną kopię Luxury & Precision W2-131.


----------



## musicday

Happy New Year guys !


----------



## mysony1 (Jan 1, 2022)

ClieOS said:


> My W2 and W2-131 are all on the same firmware (latest v.1.0.3.6AS), and I can assure you they do not sound the same.


Which sounding u prefer w2 or W2 131?

And how to update the firmware?


----------



## stin8x

Happy new year guys!

So my W2-131 just came in the mail. But it couldn't seem to work with my phone (iphone 12 Pro), the screen on the W2-131 was still on whenever I plugged it in, but no sound coming out at all on my headphones? Is my W2 defected or anyone know how to fix this? Thank you guys.


----------



## captblaze

stin8x said:


> Happy new year guys!
> 
> So my W2-131 just came in the mail. But it couldn't seem to work with my phone (iphone 12 Pro), the screen on the W2-131 was still on whenever I plugged it in, but no sound coming out at all on my headphones? Is my W2 defected or anyone know how to fix this? Thank you guys.


try a different cable if you can. I have a different dongle that exhibits the same behavior you describe. switching to a different cable is my rememdy


----------



## rwelles

stin8x said:


> Happy new year guys!
> 
> So my W2-131 just came in the mail. But it couldn't seem to work with my phone (iphone 12 Pro), the screen on the W2-131 was still on whenever I plugged it in, but no sound coming out at all on my headphones? Is my W2 defected or anyone know how to fix this? Thank you guys.


What app are you using on your iPhone? Does the W2 show up under output options?


----------



## stin8x (Jan 1, 2022)

rwelles said:


> What app are you using on your iPhone? Does the W2 show up under output options?


I was listening to Apple music, I’m away at the moment so I’ll check it again as you suggested. I only tried it for about roughly 15 minutes so I’m really confused.








captblaze said:


> try a different cable if you can. I have a different dongle that exhibits the same behavior you describe. switching to a different cable is my rememdy



I was using DDhifi Mfi06, haven’t tried the included Lightning to USB-C yet, it’s so weird though, is this what’s called the “drop-out” issue? I wonder is it because my phone was low on battery? Is this a common problem with you guys, I’m kinda worried now.

Also, should I set volume my iPhone to max volume when connecting to the W2? I thought we should set phone on low volume when connecting with a dongle so I only had like 10- volume on iPhone when I first connected to the W2, could it have been the problem? I only heard sound coming out from my phone, instead of my headphones in this case.


----------



## captblaze

stin8x said:


> I was listening to Apple music, I’m away at the moment so I’ll check it again as you suggested. I only tried it for about roughly 15 minutes so I’m really confused.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


with HID enabled your volume will be controlled by the phone. with HID disabled you can adjust the volume directly from the W2


----------



## rwelles

Just click on the AirPlay icon (at the bottom in the center). The W2 should show up in the list of options.


----------



## stin8x

rwelles said:


> Just click on the AirPlay icon (at the bottom in the center). The W2 should show up in the list of options.



Oh I see, thank you, will definitely try this when I get home. So I guess playing from phone was by default in my case, instead of the W2? 



captblaze said:


> with HID enabled your volume will be controlled by the phone. with HID disabled you can adjust the volume directly from the W2



Thank you for the tip. Though I think I’ll stick to HID being disabled. In this case, which volume level on iPhone would you guys recommend setting to? Max or Min?


----------



## bluestorm1992

stin8x said:


> I was listening to Apple music, I’m away at the moment so I’ll check it again as you suggested. I only tried it for about roughly 15 minutes so I’m really confused.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That Dd Hifi cable has direction to it. Did you connect it in the right direction?


----------



## rwelles

stin8x said:


> Oh I see, thank you, will definitely try this when I get home. So I guess playing from phone was by default in my case, instead of the W2?
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you for the tip. Though I think I’ll stick to HID being disabled. In this case, which volume level on iPhone would you guys recommend setting to? Max or Min?


I believe that when HID is off, the iPhone's volume control is bypassed. It shouldn't make any difference where it is set.


----------



## ClieOS

mysony1 said:


> Which sounding u prefer w2 or W2 131?
> 
> And how to update the firmware?



Firmware update guide is ion the first page of this thread.

As for W2 vs. W2-131, I think have already put in enough time to form my opinion - I do prefer W2 over W2-131 (*both were listened under the same firmware, same setting, same headphones with matched volume). W2 is clean, transparent, specious, articulate yet well controlled. W3-131 on the other hand has slightly richer and denser texture with a more upfront presentation, but lose a bit of the transparency and space. The best description I can come up with, is that listening to W2 is like listening to music performance alone in a grant concert hall, while listening to W2-131 is like listening to music in a jazz clue. The former let you feel the grandness of music and almost forget about the location (*DAC/amp) itself; the latter gives you the intimacy of the musicians but also a bit extra from the surrounding that to me is a bit of distraction. That's actually the biggest reason (*regardless of any technical capabilities) why I don't rate RU-6 higher than both the W2. If W2-131 gives me a small distraction, than RU-6 is definitely a much bigger distraction as the warmth and richness of the R-2R sound put me front and center into the music as if I was in the recording studio with them. Great if engagement and immersion is what you are looking for, but the tranquility / transformative power of the music itself is lost as the presentation (or should I say the heavy present of the DAC/amp itself) becomes more pronouns. Not to say the engagement / immersion can't be fun at times. but the end of the day I guess I like to be transformed by the music more than to be transferred into the music -  and thus my preference toward W2.


----------



## musicday

Been using the W2 only single ended until now, when I have tried the 4.4 with earbuds. Wow, the sound is much better, more power, clarify, as expected improved instrument separation and the micro details are better presented.
To make the most of this amazing dongle just use 4.4 output.


----------



## mysony1

Is this the latest version of the firmware 102? As I refer back to page 1 the details of the number seems to be different 🤔.


----------



## ClieOS

mysony1 said:


> Is this the latest version of the firmware 102? As I refer back to page 1 the details of the number seems to be different 🤔.


Latest is v1.0.3.6AS


----------



## mysony1

ClieOS said:


> Latest is v1.0.3.6AS


I press the 2 button before insert the usb and it show only 102. am i doing it right?


----------



## bluestorm1992

mysony1 said:


> I press the 2 button before insert the usb and it show only 102. am i doing it right?


102 means you have entered the maintenance mode. To check your FW version, do the following. 

To check your current FW version. Unplug your W1/W2 first. Then, keep holding the shorter of the two bottoms and plug the device into your PC. The device’s screen will display your current FW version.


----------



## stin8x

bluestorm1992 said:


> That Dd Hifi cable has direction to it. Did you connect it in the right direction?



Could you elaborate me on this? I thought USB-C and Lightning ports can be plugged in any way?


----------



## galangerz

stin8x said:


> Could you elaborate me on this? I thought USB-C and Lightning ports can be plugged in any way?


Not at the port. the cable itself. one sides always a master/host and the other the slave/receiver


----------



## stin8x

galangerz said:


> Not at the port. the cable itself. one sides always a master/host and the other the slave/receiver







This is what I’m using, one end Type C, the other end is Lightning.


----------



## mysony1

bluestorm1992 said:


> 102 means you have entered the maintenance mode. To check your FW version, do the following.
> 
> To check your current FW version. Unplug your W1/W2 first. Then, keep holding the shorter of the two bottoms and plug the device into your PC. The device’s screen will display your current FW version.


Thank you for info. Got it updated firmware to the latest version 😅


----------



## musicday

mysony1 said:


> Thank you for info. Got it updated firmware to the latest version 😅


Welcome and I bet it sounds better now .😉


----------



## mysony1

musicday said:


> Welcome and I bet it sounds better now .😉


Haha... Agreed on that. The new firmware definitely is better 😂


----------



## galangerz (Jan 2, 2022)

@stin8x

Yeah for that one, you plugged it right. You can even see the arrows pointing which way output is. as for the volume, for iphones it should be set to max, and volume adjustments are done on dongle.  like you said, the audio drops out when volume is too low, w2 needs more juice, so max it


----------



## stin8x

galangerz said:


> @stin8x
> 
> Yeah for that one, you plugged it right. You can even see the arrows pointing which way output is. as for the volume, for iphones it should be set to max, and volume adjustments are done on dongle.  like you said, the audio drops out when volume is too low, w2 needs more juice, so max it



I see, I’m new to this game of dongles so definitely still have a lot to learn, so thank you guys so much. One more question: So with the volume on iPhone set to Max (HID Off), Low gain should be enough to drive IEMs, correct? ( I use UM Mest MK2)


----------



## musicday

More W2 owners with the RU-6? Which do you prefer and why?


----------



## captblaze

musicday said:


> More W2 owners with the RU-6? Which do you prefer and why?


like and use them both

W2 strapped to KSE1200
RU-6 in a case with iKKo OH-10 

reason - each combo has good synergy to my ears


----------



## bnupy

musicday said:


> More W2 owners with the RU-6? Which do you prefer and why?


I think the low-end is a bit more defined, maybe there is a sub bass lift, W2 has this hazy low end thing.. The imaging and staging pretty much a step above the w2.
And the treble is a bit sweet and present comparatively. For my preferences W2, while sonically pretty good, Ru6 is just better for the synergy I get with my transducers. 
Plus that digital sound is a bit less on the RU6.... I just wish RU6 seemed as easy to carry around as the w2, with all its features.


----------



## chaotic_angel

Hi, anyone using W2 on computer and using ifi iSilencer+ or ifi IDefender+?
If yes, what do you find by adding those item?


----------



## RHMMMM (Jan 5, 2022)

Ordered one of the OG W2's based on comments in this thread and should receive tomorrow! Thanks for everyone posting in this forum (like @ClieOS etc) with opinions on it vs the 131 and RU-6!

...and of course @bluestorm1992 and @tawmizzzz !


----------



## Ufanco

stin8x said:


> I see, I’m new to this game of dongles so definitely still have a lot to learn, so thank you guys so much. One more question: So with the volume on iPhone set to Max (HID Off), Low gain should be enough to drive IEMs, correct? ( I use UM Mest MK2)



Are you running mest in balanced 4.4 or unbalanced 3.5? I use balanced with mest and W2 and low gain and it’s more than enough power. Not sure thou on unbalanced since I never used it that way.


----------



## RHMMMM

> Latest FW: W1_W2_V1.0.3.6_AS (2021-12-15)
> 
> This version is compatible with the NoHID version. When the HID Key enables state changes, the USB connection is re-connected. If the HID Key is closed, the reconfiguration descriptor closes the HID communication. The HID Key is turned off by default, so it is compatible with Apple M1 tablets.
> 
> ...



Can someone help me understand what I need to do here and what the above means? I’d ideally like my W2 (arriving tomorrow) to work with my M1 iPad Pro and my iPhone 13 pro while retaining only IOS volume control. Is that possible? 

Does the M1 compatibility fix disable IOS volume control from the buttons on the W2?

If I upgrade directly to 1.0.3.6 does it include the fix or do it have to install 1.0.3.3 No HID first and then upgrade to 1.0.3.6?


----------



## iFi audio

chaotic_angel said:


> Hi, anyone using W2 on computer and using ifi iSilencer+ or ifi IDefender+?
> If yes, what do you find by adding those item?



Both iSilencer+ and iDefender+ are devices designed to cut noise via different measures, be it noise incoming from USB or caused by ground loops. Adding either of these products results in cleaner music backgroud, lesser sharpness, more details and better instrumental and vocal colors. Upon removing noise related to USB music feels less aggressive and digital, that's the guideline.


----------



## brif

RHMMMM said:


> Can someone help me understand what I need to do here and what the above means? I’d ideally like my W2 (arriving tomorrow) to work with my M1 iPad Pro and my iPhone 13 pro while retaining only IOS volume control. Is that possible?
> 
> Does the M1 compatibility fix disable IOS volume control from the buttons on the W2?
> 
> If I upgrade directly to 1.0.3.6 does it include the fix or do it have to install 1.0.3.3 No HID first and then upgrade to 1.0.3.6?


I am running 1.0.2.6 on an OG W2.  I use it with the same gear (M1 iPad Pro, and iPhone 13 pro).  I use 'HID KEY: ON' and can control the volume with the iPad and iPhone. I have never had any issues so I haven't upgraded firmware.


----------



## RHMMMM

brif said:


> I am running 1.0.2.6 on an OG W2.  I use it with the same gear (M1 iPad Pro, and iPhone 13 pro).  I use 'HID KEY: ON' and can control the volume with the iPad and iPhone. I have never had any issues so I haven't upgraded firmware.



I just got the W2 and upgraded it to the latest 1.0.3.6 with no problems and turned ON HID and it works great on both the M1 iPad Pro (USB-C) and iPhone 13 Pro (Lightning). Great sound, love it! Thanks all!


----------



## AlexaMan

At last I received my W2 from China. Upgraded to the latest firmware too. Works well with my LG V50 and PC. I'm just curious about spare type c cable. Is it really make sense to get expensive type c cable? As far as I know it transfers digital data, not analog signal like headphone cables. So how it impact on the sound?


----------



## captblaze

AlexaMan said:


> At last I received my W2 from China. Upgraded to the latest firmware too. Works well with my LG V50 and PC. I'm just curious about spare type c cable. Is it really make sense to get expensive type c cable? As far as I know it transfers digital data, not analog signal like headphone cables. So how it impact on the sound?



get a well constructed cable that is shielded and passes a 5v signal (The cable I use). It doesn't have to come from a jewelry store, just be able to pass a clean signal without RF interference


----------



## chaotic_angel

iFi audio said:


> Both iSilencer+ and iDefender+ are devices designed to cut noise via different measures, be it noise incoming from USB or caused by ground loops. Adding either of these products results in cleaner music backgroud, lesser sharpness, more details and better instrumental and vocal colors. Upon removing noise related to USB music feels less aggressive and digital, that's the guideline.


Thank You! Your Headfi admin is faster than the FB Group, awesome!


----------



## drummguy26

So I may be crazy here, but I’ve been A/B’ing the W2 with my ibasso DC04 and I’m noticing that the DC04 is giving me better bass response and is overall more articulate than the W2. Has anyone else noticed this? Or am I just off my rocker?


----------



## ClieOS

drummguy26 said:


> So I may be crazy here, but I’ve been A/B’ing the W2 with my ibasso DC04 and I’m noticing that the DC04 is giving me better bass response and is overall more articulate than the W2. Has anyone else noticed this? Or am I just off my rocker?


Give them both more time if you can. But if you still find the same preference on iBasso, then it is ok. You like what you like and it doesn't need to be t6he same as others.


----------



## twister6

and to add to ^, sometimes the preference is based on pair up synergy with your IEMs.  Some might pair up and sound better with one dongle, others with another one.


----------



## drummguy26

Very true! Synergy is key. Thanks for all the feedback.


----------



## machpl

I’ve bought w2 lately but my dsp does not work with 32bit optical signal from Apple Music (iphone). Is it possible to limit depth to 24bit? 
Thanks guys for help


----------



## caustic386 (Jan 8, 2022)

bluestorm1992 said:


> IER-Z1R tuning


Does anyone know, what does this mean? I can't find a manual to download on musicteck nor can I find an English language L&P sitei

Is there something about this I couldn't achieve with EQ?


----------



## Fred5ek

machpl said:


> Kupiłem ostatnio w2, ale mój dsp nie działa z 32-bitowym sygnałem optycznym z Apple Music (iphone). Czy można ograniczyć głębokość do 24 bitów?
> Dzięki chłopaki za pomoc


Pisałem o tym wcześniej, ale nikt tego nie rozwinął. L&P W2 nie działa z EQ i DSP na strumieniu w DSD, podczas gdy w kluczu Lotoo EQ i DSP działają na DSD


----------



## ClieOS (Jan 8, 2022)

caustic386 said:


> Does anyone know, what does this mean? I can't find a manual to download on musicteck nor can I find an English language L&P sitei
> 
> Is there something about this I couldn't achieve with EQ?



It means that version of firmware added a new preset EQ targeting IER-Z1R specifically, meaning it is supposed to improve IER-Z1R sound if you happened to be an IER-Z1R owner and use that particular IEM on your W series dongle with that EQ. Of course, there is just in theory - you might not like your IER-Z1R with that EQ at all. It is just how L&P like their IER-Z1R to sound like with their dongle, not necessary everyone will like it the same way.


----------



## machpl

Fred5ek said:


> Pisałem o tym wcześniej, ale nikt tego nie rozwinął. L&P W2 nie działa z EQ i DSP na strumieniu w DSD, podczas gdy w kluczu Lotoo EQ i DSP działają na DSD


If I knew I would get 32 bits with L&P W2 I would have bought better dsp. Now I have a problem. Best option would be to limit DAC to 24bit


----------



## rwelles

For 24-bit music, the W2 adds eight zeros at the end of each bit (and adds sixteen zeros for 16-bit). *This has absolutely no audio change to the original bit stream!* It simply allows the W2 to perform more complicated processing. One of the many reasons it sounds so great!!!


----------



## caustic386

ClieOS said:


> It means that version of firmware added a new preset EQ targeting IER-Z1R specifically, meaning it is supposed to improve IER-Z1R sound if you happened to be an IER-Z1R owner and use that particular IEM on your W series dongle with that EQ. Of course, there is just in theory - you might not like your IER-Z1R with that EQ at all. It is just how L&P like their IER-Z1R to sound like with their dongle, not necessary everyone will like it the same way.



Thanks!  That's about what I anticipated; do you know if theyve published the FR changes/results somewhere?


----------



## machpl

rwelles said:


> For 24-bit music, the W2 adds eight zeros at the end of each bit (and adds sixteen zeros for 16-bit). *This has absolutely no audio change to the original bit stream!* It simply allows the W2 to perform more complicated processing. One of the many reasons it sounds so great!!!


Normally it would be perfect for me, but
From my DSP manual:


> Optical Input
> Optical input in SPDIF format for connecting signal sources with a digital audio output. The sampling rate of this input must be between 12 and 96 kHz. The input signal is automatically adapted to the in- ternal sample rate. In order to control the volume of this input, we recommend to use an optional remote control.
> Notice: This signal processor can only handle ste- reo input signals and no Dolby-coded digital audio stream.


And:


> Digital 8-channel signal processor with 48 kHz / 24 Bit signal path



I need to upgrade it to 32bit then?


----------



## rwelles

It seems you want to feed a digital signal to the W2, then SPIF to another device. Just out of curiosity, what is the second device?

I'd guess that the second device will simply chop off the last eight zeros which probably won't have any sonic effect. Have you already tried hooking everything up? Does it work?


----------



## ClieOS

caustic386 said:


> Thanks!  That's about what I anticipated; do you know if theyve published the FR changes/results somewhere?


Not that I know of.


----------



## machpl (Jan 8, 2022)

rwelles said:


> It seems you want to feed a digital signal to the W2, then SPIF to another device. Just out of curiosity, what is the second device?
> 
> I'd guess that the second device will simply chop off the last eight zeros which probably won't have any sonic effect. Have you already tried hooking everything up? Does it work?


Helix DSP.2
I’m not getting any sound at all. I’m in a dead end. Another source with 24bit plays fine


----------



## rwelles

Yeah, sounds like the W2 isn't compatible with it. It looks like an interesting device. You must have an awesome car stereo!!


----------



## RHMMMM

rwelles said:


> For 24-bit music, the W2 adds eight zeros at the end of each bit (and adds sixteen zeros for 16-bit). *This has absolutely no audio change to the original bit stream!* It simply allows the W2 to perform more complicated processing. One of the many reasons it sounds so great!!!



I think the original question is really regarding the digital output in this context.

Is there a way to disable all the processing and let the device output an unadulterated digital signal via the TOSLINK SPDIF function?


----------



## drummguy26

Looking to sell my W2. PM me if interested. Thanks!

https://www.head-fi.org/classifieds/luxury-precision-w2.17745/


----------



## rwelles

RHMMMM said:


> I think the original question is really regarding the digital output in this context.
> 
> Is there a way to disable all the processing and let the device output an unadulterated digital signal via the TOSLINK SPDIF function?


NOS?


----------



## machpl

rwelles said:


> Yeah, sounds like the W2 isn't compatible with it. It looks like an interesting device. You must have an awesome car stereo!!


I’m having much fun with it 
But by my mistake I have ridiculous problem and I can’t stop thinking how to workaround it


----------



## ClieOS

Took me a couple of hours to get these done. Can't say I understand the whole IEM tuning thingy after looking their FR curve. Good thing I don't really use them.


----------



## ClieOS (Jan 9, 2022)

RHMMMM said:


> I think the original question is really regarding the digital output in this context.
> 
> Is there a way to disable all the processing and let the device output an unadulterated digital signal via the TOSLINK SPDIF function?



Digging some info regarding SPDIF standard - it is actually by default required to be in 32bit word length - there are 8 bits of system data that can't be altered, then the rest of the 24 bits are for audio. However, early / older SPDIF devices only takes in 20 bits of audio with the rest (4 bits) fitted up with zero (0) and ignored. Only more modern SPDIF devices are capable of receiving all 24bit of audio. So it is not W2 somehow upsamples its SPDIF to 32bits, but it is in fact required to be in 32bits. The only question is why some devices can't decode its signal - my guess is because W2 is sending out full 24bit audio data stream inside SPDIF but older receiver chips in some devices can only handled 20bits audio, following the older standard, causing the incomparability


----------



## Ufanco

ClieOS said:


> Took me a couple of hours to get these done. Can't say I understand the whole IEM tuning thingy after looking their FR curve. Good thing I don't really use them.



Here’s some others similar results.

https://goldensound.audio/2021/09/08/luxury-and-precision-w2-measurements/


----------



## Hyde00

Guys I have a question, I recently bought a Cayin RU6 and down the road I'm thinking to pick up a W2 to compare.

But I heard *W2* 3.5 mm out sucks compared to balanced out (I don't have balanced cable yet, I guess I could get one ). I've heard that with *W2-131* they addressed the issue and now 3.5 mm sounds good again.

Is anyone here able to confirm/deny such claim?

Because if that's true then maybe I'll just pick up W2-131 instead.  Thanks!


----------



## RHMMMM

Hyde00 said:


> Guys I have a question, I recently bought a Cayin RU6 and down the road I'm thinking to pick up a W2 to compare.
> 
> But I heard *W2* 3.5 mm out sucks compared to balanced out (I don't have balanced cable yet, I guess I could get one ). I've heard that with *W2-131* they addressed the issue and now 3.5 mm sounds good again.
> 
> ...


I can’t compare but the W2 3.5mm sounds great to me.


----------



## musicday

Hyde00 said:


> Guys I have a question, I recently bought a Cayin RU6 and down the road I'm thinking to pick up a W2 to compare.
> 
> But I heard *W2* 3.5 mm out sucks compared to balanced out (I don't have balanced cable yet, I guess I could get one ). I've heard that with *W2-131* they addressed the issue and now 3.5 mm sounds good again.
> 
> ...


I don't know what you mean by saying the W2 3.5 mm output sucks compared to the 4.4 mm output.
The W2 is a great dongle and I enjoy mine a lot and I really recommend it to everyone.
Buy it, and you will be happy !


----------



## Hyde00

musicday said:


> I don't know what you mean by saying the W2 3.5 mm output sucks compared to the 4.4 mm output.
> The W2 is a great dongle and I enjoy mine a lot and I really recommend it to everyone.
> Buy it, and you will be happy !


Uh I'll be honest, I've heard about it *3 times "on the internet"* so take what I'm about to say with grain of salt LOL.

1. Based on the first review of RU6 - https://www.head-fi.org/showcase/cayin-ru6-discrete-r-2r-usb-c-dac-amp.25607/reviews

"In comparison, Luxury & Precision W2 is a disaster with the 3.5mm SE, where everything sounded subdued and outright uninspiring. W2 defacto SQ only to be had from the 4.4mm BAL"

Some background information, RU6 is technically mostly single ended until the end of the chain where they just duplicate the signal output and made it balanced (source: Cayin), so it's not a "true balanced" per say.  Which also explains why their single ended and balanced output isn't too different (sound wise).

2. Off my head-fi friend from UK, suppose he read it online that it says the 3.5 mm output on W2 is not good (as oppose to balanced) but on W2-131 they "fixed it".

3. From a YouTube reviewer who claims that in terms of sound quality, he'd rate W2 balanced number 1, Dragonfly Cobalt number 2, and W2 single ended number 3.

This is assuming volume matched and listen to balanced output vs single ended output.

Again this is a classic "I heard from a guy who heard from a guy" so I don't know how much merit there is, and this is why I'm asking here since most of you guys actually own the gear lol.

And reason I'm asking because I currently only have single ended wires.


----------



## ClieOS (Jan 13, 2022)

Agreed @musicday . W2's 3.5mm output doesn't suck. While 4.4mm is somewhat better than the 3.5mm output, both are of excellent quality.

RU6 output is, IMO, rather colored as it has a very intimate and upfront presentation. W2 on the other hand is clean as distilled water. Depends on what you like, you might prefer RU6 over W2, but qualitative wise, I'll say W2 is better - it drivers my headphone better than RU6 with better control and authority, image and instruments are all well defined and separated with an expensive soundstage. RU6 on the other hand like to put everything front and center. It is the kind of intimate and warm sound signature that R-2R DAC is known for, and great if that's what you are looking for. Not so great is you want something really neutral and transparent.


----------



## Qhao

Hyde00 said:


> Guys I have a question, I recently bought a Cayin RU6 and down the road I'm thinking to pick up a W2 to compare.
> 
> But I heard *W2* 3.5 mm out sucks compared to balanced out (I don't have balanced cable yet, I guess I could get one ). I've heard that with *W2-131* they addressed the issue and now 3.5 mm sounds good again.
> 
> ...


Mine worked great, maybe the best pairing in my journey in single ended with my old ie800, and worked well too with other 4.4mm. ✌


----------



## Hyde00

ClieOS said:


> Agreed @musicday . W2's 3.5mm output doesn't suck. While 4.4mm is somewhat better than the 3.5mm output, both are of excellent quality.
> 
> RU6 output is, IMO, rather colored as it has a very intimate and upfront presentation. W2 on the other hand is clean as distilled water. Depends on what you like, you might prefer RU6 over W2, but qualitative wise, I'll say W2 is better - it drivers my headphone better than RU6 with better control and authority, image and instruments are all well defined and separated with an expensive soundstage. RU6 on the other hand like to put everything front and center. It is the kind of intimate and warm sound signature that R-2R DAC is known for, and great if that's what you are looking for. Not so great is you want something really neutral and transparent.





Qhao said:


> Mine worked great, maybe the best pairing in my journey in single ended with my old ie800, and worked well too with other 4.4mm. ✌


lol okay that's very good to hear, thanks guys!

Also at this point I'm wondering if it's better to pick up W2 for cheap or get the W2-131, but it sounds like a preference thing.


----------



## jsmiller58 (Jan 14, 2022)

Hyde00 said:


> Uh I'll be honest, I've heard about it *3 times "on the internet"* so take what I'm about to say with grain of salt LOL.
> 
> 1. Based on the first review of RU6 - https://www.head-fi.org/showcase/cayin-ru6-discrete-r-2r-usb-c-dac-amp.25607/reviews
> 
> ...


Well, I will start by saying that your thought process has already been infected with doubt and worry, so my guess is your mind is at least subconsciously already made up…

I do not own the RU6, though I am thinking about it and it is already in my shopping cart…. But I do own a few other dongles…. L&P W2, Hidizs S8 & S9, Lotoo S1, Helm Bolt, MiniDSP il-DSP, E1DA 9038S, as well as BT devices that can also be dongles - Qudelix 5K and FiiO BTR5. 

My experience and opinion is that power of the output makes a difference - but only if the IEMs or headphones need it, otherwise balanced or single ended makes no difference.  Keep in mind that this assumes equal volume - psychoacoustically louder music (within reason) sounds better, and since balanced has more power and thus can drive louder for the same setting it is hard to extract this from the quality of the output.

What makes the biggest difference - in my opinion - is if the DAC is tuned a particular way or if there are different filters.  For example, the Lotoo S1 intentionally rolls off the treble frequencies, while the L&P W2 maintains the frequency, the result is that people describe the S1 as “warm“ and the W2 as “cold” or “bright”.  Similarly the frequency response of the R2R implementation of the RU6 may be different than that of the W2 and you may enjoy one vs the other.

In my opinion it would be hard - maybe not impossible - for the single ended output if a dongle to “suck” while the balanced sounds good - assuming the single ended can provide the power needed by the IEM or headphone and that volume is matched.


----------



## captblaze

jsmiller58 said:


> Well, I will start by saying that your thought process has already been infected with doubt and worry, so my guess is your mind is at least subconsciously already made up…
> 
> I do not own the RU6, though I am thinking about it and it is already in my shopping cart…. But I do own a few other dongles…. L&P W2, Hidizs S8 & S9, Lotoo S1, Helm Bolt, MiniDSP il-DSP, E1DA 9038S, as well as BT devices that can also be dongles - Qudelix 5K and FiiO BTR5.
> 
> ...


Not to hijack another product thread, but in keeping with the current topic...

The Vioelectric Chronos is an SE only low power dongle that is about 2/3 the size of the W2 and makes good sound from the approriate transducer. Implementation is always the key to whether or not a design meets or exceeds what the spec sheet claims


----------



## ClieOS

captblaze said:


> Not to hijack another product thread, but in keeping with the current topic...
> 
> The Vioelectric Chronos is an SE only low power dongle that is about 2/3 the size of the W2 and makes good sound from the approriate transducer. Implementation is always the key to whether or not a design meets or exceeds what the spec sheet claims


Purely from measurement PoV - AP measurement of Vioelectric Chronos reveals that its performance is pretty similar to that of iBasso DC-03 (*both are CS43131 based). Consider the former is EUR199 (~USD228) while the latter is US$59, iBasso would make for a better buy.


----------



## captblaze

ClieOS said:


> Purely from measurement PoV - AP measurement of Vioelectric Chronos reveals that its performance is pretty similar to that of iBasso DC-03 (*both are CS43131 based). Consider the former is EUR199 (~USD228) while the latter is US$59, iBasso would make for a better buy.


Thanks, but my comment was more towards a low power SE design can make good sound if you don't try and power something better served with a desktop amp


----------



## ClieOS

captblaze said:


> Thanks, but my comment was more towards a low power SE design can make good sound if you don't try and power something better served with a desktop amp


Agree, and a little more power than needed won't hurt either IMO.


----------



## musicday

Hyde00 said:


> lol okay that's very good to hear, thanks guys!
> 
> Also at this point I'm wondering if it's better to pick up W2 for cheap or get the W2-131, but it sounds like a preference thing.


I haven't heard the second but I would still get the original W2.


----------



## musicday

If they will add preset for the IE900 many will be happy.


----------



## AlexCBSN

I've been using sporadically my w1, I was pretty happy with it, stumbled a w2 for 220usd (second hand, no lightning cable) I must admit I jumped right for it and I'm supposed to get it on Monday (fingers crossed for today...) Though must admit that the w1 was charming, I wish it comes in today so I can compare it. I put on sale the w1 and got someone interested on it. We are supposed to meet today, or else I'll put my comparison later on today of em both.


----------



## Hyde00

jsmiller58 said:


> Well, I will start by saying that your thought process has already been infected with doubt and worry, so my guess is your mind is at least subconsciously already made up…
> 
> I do not own the RU6, though I am thinking about it and it is already in my shopping cart…. But I do own a few other dongles…. L&P W2, Hidizs S8 & S9, Lotoo S1, Helm Bolt, MiniDSP il-DSP, E1DA 9038S, as well as BT devices that can also be dongles - Qudelix 5K and FiiO BTR5.
> 
> ...


lol no this totally make sense and I agree, was just hoping if someone here has actually tried to listen to both 3.5 mm and 4.4 mm and reached a conclusion.

Also I bought RU6 first since I generally like colored sound rather than neutral.  Will try that first but my friend highly recommend the W2 and W2-131 (he claim this has better 3.5 mm) kind of why I'm doing the research now so down the road I can pick 1 up.  

Or "worst case scenario" I just pick up a 4.4 balanced cable and not having to worry about this at all.  Or when it comes down to it, I can test it myself later I guess lol.


captblaze said:


> Not to hijack another product thread, but in keeping with the current topic...
> 
> The Vioelectric Chronos is an SE only low power dongle that is about 2/3 the size of the W2 and makes good sound from the approriate transducer. Implementation is always the key to whether or not a design meets or exceeds what the spec sheet claims





captblaze said:


> Thanks, but my comment was more towards a low power SE design can make good sound if you don't try and power something better served with a desktop amp


LOL this is where my "unpopular opinion" comes in.  Me and my friend both bought it brand new since he really liked his Violectric V200 so we had high hopes for it.  But we both thought the Chronos sound............ kind of remarkable.....???  Like at least I think the mids is really good, guitar sounded really nice.  But layering is a bit flat and sound stage is very small.  He burned in his units for a few days first though I just listen to it straight, but we both reached same conclusion.

I asked around and Ichos told me because Chronos is only meant for IEM so it will not drive my Denon D5200 properly.

But I've previously used my Denon D5200 fine with my Pixel 1 phone, Pixel 2 dongle, Pixel 3 dongle, Pixel 3a phone, Apple USB C dongle, Hidizs Sonata HD 2, Xduoo Link, Dragonfly Red, Dragonfly Cobalt, Zorloo Ztella, and Earstudio HUD100.  They all have their own sound signature but more or less power it fine.

So I don't know if both me and my friend's unit are defective or as Ichos said it cannot drive full size headphone properly.  Or maybe that's how Chronos sound, not too sure.


musicday said:


> I haven't heard the second but I would still get the original W2.


lol I mean the good new about that is that, at least it will be easier to find second hand deal for cheap at the current moment.


----------



## captblaze

Hyde00 said:


> LOL this is where my "unpopular opinion" comes in.  Me and my friend both bought it brand new since he really liked his Violectric V200 so we had high hopes for it.  But we both thought the Chronos sound............ kind of remarkable.....???  Like at least I think the mids is really good, guitar sounded really nice.  But layering is a bit flat and sound stage is very small.  He burned in his units for a few days first though I just listen to it straight, but we both reached same conclusion.
> 
> I asked around and Ichos told me because Chronos is only meant for IEM so it will not drive my Denon D5200 properly.
> 
> ...


Considering the Chronos is the size of a small thumb I am impressed with what it can do with a good set of IEMs. 

The Chronos is now my utility dongle and my W2 (which is still a fave) will be permantley strapped to a KSE1200.

now to decide what to do with a Cayin RU-6 (which is no slouch either)


----------



## Ufanco

Ran into this ideal for a dongle holder.

https://www.amazon.com/dp/B08PF2BFY...b36125c589b8d&btn_ref=srctok-ed3b36125c589b8d


----------



## chaotic_angel

Ufanco said:


> Ran into this ideal for a dongle holder.
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/dp/B08PF2BFY...b36125c589b8d&btn_ref=srctok-ed3b36125c589b8d


Good idea, thanks. 
Do you find any noise/hiss of 4G/5G due to it is way too close to the phone?


----------



## rwelles

Ordered!


----------



## rustyvinyl

For those who believe burn in, how many hours? Thanks.


----------



## musicday

rustyvinyl said:


> For those who believe burn in, how many hours? Thanks.


100, but with the latest firmware update the W2 is already at a new level.


----------



## AlexCBSN (Jan 17, 2022)

Hey guys. So got my W2 and I'm quite impressed with the sound quality though I have a question.  Upgraded to the latest firmware and in some scenarios at medium volume, in certain "headphone modes" the sound gets distorted. It gets like artifacts. It's not EFI, I already know that kind of noise. It's actually in certain volumes, specially in the ie800s mode.  Any thoughts?


Edit: cable... Cable ... I was using the w1 cable and found out now that it makes a ton of a.difference

Back to our regular programming

Mmm still getting some... I might reflash the fw just in case... Dunno if that's a solution


----------



## galangerz

AlexCBSN said:


> Hey guys. So got my W2 and I'm quite impressed with the sound quality though I have a question.  Upgraded to the latest firmware and in some scenarios at medium volume, in certain "headphone modes" the sound gets distorted. It gets like artifacts. It's not EFI, I already know that kind of noise. It's actually in certain volumes, specially in the ie800s mode.  Any thoughts?
> 
> 
> Edit: cable... Cable ... I was using the w1 cable and found out now that it makes a ton of a.difference
> ...


I have this as well. Only noticed in bass region where some kicks would turn into some alien UFO sound effect. Decided to just turn EQ off and enjoy the stock sound. I haven't tried it in any other volume than between 35 and 45. sorry if that doesn't help


----------



## AlexCBSN

galangerz said:


> I have this as well. Only noticed in bass region where some kicks would turn into some alien UFO sound effect. Decided to just turn EQ off and enjoy the stock sound. I haven't tried it in any other volume than between 35 and 45. sorry if that doesn't help


Thanks man, the main this is that it's not an unknown issue, I bought it second hand and you know how's that. Been enjoying it the whole day. Such a good device, solid sound and truly up there with a couple of daps. Heck. I prefer it over my zx300 with mr walkman fw. I'll give it a few days before I say anything else. Funny cause the w1 uses as much battery as this one. Both are battery hogs


----------



## Rizzoli

Hey guys, new to this thread not to the Forums - So I own MEST OG - with Stock cable. I own the Fiio BTR5 and is my main DAC/AMP combo. I am considering upgrading the Fiio BTR5 to the W2. 

Would I really notice any difference soundwise? Who has this pairing MEST (MKI or MKII) and the W2 and has had the Fiio BTR5. 

Not sure the +200 dollar investment ( + sell the Fiio and get the W2) is really get me different or better sound signature. 

Any opinion greatly appreciated. 

Thanks,

PS: Don't know if there has been a question similar to this in this post, thanks in advance.


----------



## Gus141 (Jan 19, 2022)

Ufanco said:


> Ran into this ideal for a dongle holder.
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/dp/B08PF2BFY...b36125c589b8d&btn_ref=srctok-ed3b36125c589b8d


Absolutely perfect! Thank you! I ordered it the day you posted and got it today. It fits the back of an iPhone 12-mini so perfectly. I don’t use a case, so the naked back of the iPhone and the magsafe connection of the wallet are strong enough, but I can see it being a little too weak for folks with thick cases or non-magsafe cases.

The W2’s ability to use HID functionality and control the volume with the phone versus the physical buttons is key to this working so well. I tried with a Lotoo PAW S2 and that experience was not very good since I couldn’t adjust the volume easily.

Cheers!
Gus

Edit: some poor low-light pictures added; because, otherwise, it didn’t happen…


----------



## ClieOS

Got a pretty good leather case for W2 from Taobao.


----------



## Ufanco

Gus141 said:


> Absolutely perfect! Thank you! I ordered it the day you posted and got it today. It fits the back of an iPhone 12-mini so perfectly. I don’t use a case, so the naked back of the iPhone and the magsafe connection of the wallet are strong enough, but I can see it being a little too weak for folks with thick cases or non-magsafe cases.
> 
> The W2’s ability to use HID functionality and control the volume with the phone versus the physical buttons is key to this working so well. I tried with a Lotoo PAW S2 and that experience was not very good since I couldn’t adjust the volume easily.
> 
> ...




Awesome glad it worked out so well for you. Looks great on the mini 12 too bad coulda find a L shaped interconnection like below for iPhone.


----------



## twister6

Ufanco said:


> Awesome glad it worked out so well for you. Looks great on the mini 12 too bad coulda find a L shaped interconnection like below for iPhone.



Be cautious with those last connector "bits".  The 180deg usb-c to usb-c is OTG and works great, but not those other pieces, unless specified as OTG.  I got a few to make a shorter connection, and it didn't work.


----------



## Gus141 (Jan 22, 2022)

…


----------



## Gus141 (Jan 22, 2022)

Ufanco said:


> Awesome glad it worked out so well for you. Looks great on the mini 12 too bad coulda find a L shaped interconnection like below for iPhone. …


Another thing I found: since the wallet has a hole in the back, if I insert the W2 so that the screen faces the hole, I can quickly detach the wallet to check the screen through the hole (requires a quick press of the function key to wake the screen, which is accessible if you push up the W2 towards the top of the wallet).


----------



## musicday

I really like W2, using it everyday and still happy with my decision, over others.


----------



## AlexCBSN

ClieOS said:


> Got a pretty good leather case for W2 from Taobao.


how you like the super sxfi ? i was reading about it and im looking for an "analogue" kinda sound, i like the w2 and actually feel its one of the best out there, but 4377 has this beauty in the s1 that makes mids so punchy and meaty. would be awesome to hear your comments about it.


----------



## ClieOS

AlexCBSN said:


> how you like the super sxfi ? i was reading about it and im looking for an "analogue" kinda sound, i like the w2 and actually feel its one of the best out there, but 4377 has this beauty in the s1 that makes mids so punchy and meaty. would be awesome to hear your comments about it.


Without the SXFi, it is a pretty decent and capable USB dongle, drives my earphone well enough. With SXFI, it is a movie and gaming monster, but music is kind of (less) hit or (more) miss. It was massively overpriced for its original MSRP of $150, but it is currently like $60 and I think that is actually quite a good price point. One thing I really like on the SXFI amp is that the EQ is stored on the USB dongle itself and can be enable / disable with a press of a button. One thing I don't like is the SXFi app, which has rather limited headphone profiles and you have to sign in to use it. I won't rate it higher than S1, but it is not too far off either.


----------



## Benedict Leung

Just updated to the latest firmware (1.0.3.6), anyone knows what the new function key - VAC, does?


----------



## chaotic_angel

Benedict Leung said:


> Just updated to the latest firmware (1.0.3.6), anyone knows what the new function key - VAC, does?


Hi, any sound difference found?


----------



## rwelles

Benedict Leung said:


> Just updated to the latest firmware (1.0.3.6), anyone knows what the new function key - VAC, does?


Vacuums up earwax?


----------



## musicday

Benedict Leung said:


> Just updated to the latest firmware (1.0.3.6), anyone knows what the new function key - VAC, does?


This are the changes with the latest firmware :
" This version is compatible with the NoHID version. When the HID Key enable state changes, the USB connection is re-connected. If the HID Key closes the reconfiguration descriptor, the HID communication is closed. The default HID Key is closed, so it is compatible with Apple M1 tablet ".


----------



## rarewolf

My 1st post in this forum.

Regarding the W2’s SPDIF output, how are you using it? That is, is there utility here in adapting it to a desktop amp’s optical or coaxial input? Is it optical, or is it coaxial? Can anyone point me to an appropriate cable?


----------



## bluestorm1992

rarewolf said:


> My 1st post in this forum.
> 
> Regarding the W2’s SPDIF output, how are you using it? That is, is there utility here in adapting it to a desktop amp’s optical or coaxial input? Is it optical, or is it coaxial? Can anyone point me to an appropriate cable?


Welcome!

It is coaxial (spdif). These cables should work.


----------



## rarewolf

bluestorm1992 said:


> Welcome!
> 
> It is coaxial (spdif). These cables should work.



Thanks Bluestorm! Can you tell me which store that is. I can only find SPDIF coaxial-to-RCA stereo(L&R) cables at Amazom.ca, and Amazon.com has no stock of what you’re showing.

Question: how does coaxial 3.5mm (3-pole) to RCA (2-pole) work? That is, why not simply 3.5mm(2-pole) to RCA(2-pole)?


----------



## bluestorm1992

rarewolf said:


> Thanks Bluestorm! Can you tell me which store that is. I can only find SPDIF coaxial-to-RCA stereo(L&R) cables at Amazom.ca, and Amazon.com has no stock of what you’re showing.
> 
> Question: how does coaxial 3.5mm (3-pole) to RCA (2-pole) work? That is, why not simply 3.5mm(2-pole) to RCA(2-pole)?


I actually don’t know why 3-pole is necessary, but the one I got is in 3-pole and it works.





The shop I bought it from does not seem to have it anymore. The following one seems to fit.


----------



## rarewolf (Jan 29, 2022)

bluestorm1992 said:


> I actually don’t know why 3-pole is necessary, but the one I got is in 3-pole and it works.
> 
> 
> 
> The shop I bought it from does not seem to have it anymore. The following one seems to fit.



… and isn’t that a 3.5mm TRRS 4-pole connector?

Edit: Oops! … I suppose “TRRS” would imply 2.5mm balanced…


----------



## bluestorm1992

rarewolf said:


> … and isn’t that a 3.5mm TRRS 4-pole connector?
> 
> Edit: Oops! … I suppose “TRRS” would imply 2.5mm balanced…


Anyhow I always got confused by these pole setups. I just know that this one works lol


----------



## Fred5ek

Luxury & Precision W2 - SPdif pin Out


----------



## rarewolf

Fred5ek said:


> Luxury & Precision W2 - SPdif pin Out



Thanks. Definitely 4-pole. But, I guess what’s curious is the opposite cable end is only 2-pole RCA(?) 

If it works, fine… but it sure is confusin’ …


----------



## ClieOS

rarewolf said:


> Thanks. Definitely 4-pole. But, I guess what’s curious is the opposite cable end is only 2-pole RCA(?)
> 
> If it works, fine… but it sure is confusin’ …


Nothing  to really confused about - it is as simple as the right and left channels (*the first 2 pins) on the plug are not connected to the RCA connector on the other ends internally. SPIDF only needs 2 pins: one for the digital signal (which already contains both left and right channels) and one for ground.


----------



## Fred5ek

L&P W2 SPdif out 3.5mm jack


----------



## rarewolf

ClieOS said:


> Nothing  to really confused about - it is as simple as the right and left channels (*the first 2 pins) on the plug are not connected to the RCA connector on the other ends internally. SPIDF only needs 2 pins: one for the digital signal (which already contains both left and right channels) and one for ground.



So, a simple


Fred5ek said:


> L&P W2 SPdif out 3.5mm jack



Ok… makes sense. The other 2 poles need to be there, even while you don’t need them, for isolating left & right…


----------



## povidlo

Here's the patent for Cirrus Logic proprietary NOS filter, which is available for selection in W2.

I have convinced myself this filter makes W2 sound slightly more analog and have been using it exclusively.

https://patents.google.com/patent/US9936282B2


----------



## Benedict Leung

chaotic_angel said:


> Hi, any sound difference found?


I found the new firmware to have more forward mids and there is a touch of airiness added. Loving the update so far.


----------



## lpw2dragonfly

There seems to be no separate topic about lp w2 malfunctions. I will write here. after updating the firmware, the computer does not see the device. "usb unknown device". "0000VID 0002PID". how to install rescue driver? maybe he will help. ISP_Tool does not see the device. rescue InstallDriver says "installed libusbK OK". what's next? maybe someone knows?


----------



## rarewolf

lpw2dragonfly said:


> There seems to be no separate topic about lp w2 malfunctions. I will write here. after updating the firmware, the computer does not see the device. "usb unknown device". "0000VID 0002PID". how to install rescue driver? maybe he will help. ISP_Tool does not see the device. rescue InstallDriver says "installed libusbK OK". what's next? maybe someone knows?



Can we get more information regarding the computer you’re trying to install the driver on?


----------



## lpw2dragonfly

in short win10\64.  Attached is part of the AIDA64 report.
 rescue driver install only sistem dll. if hardware - 0000VID 0000PID -this is a serious problem.  I think standard software will not see device.


----------



## lpw2dragonfly

I will add more. software USBDeview report in attach files. early worck normal lpw2 and fail. 
I did not find technical support on the Luxury & Precision website.


----------



## bluestorm1992

lpw2dragonfly said:


> I will add more. software USBDeview report in attach files. early worck normal lpw2 and fail.
> I did not find technical support on the Luxury & Precision website.


Try emailing this: customer@luxuryprecision.net

It is Chinese New Year now so it will probably take a while for them to respond. In any case, you may contact your dealer to service this machine.


----------



## rarewolf

lpw2dragonfly said:


> I will add more. software USBDeview report in attach files. early worck normal lpw2 and fail.
> I did not find technical support on the Luxury & Precision website.



To be honest, I haven’t yet needed to install the W2 driver as I’m still waiting for it to arrive. That said, my personal experience with Windows, and because I haven’t seen similar problems here before, I  would do 2 things first, and while you’re waiting for L&P to respond… (1) download the installer again to make sure it matches the one that’s giving you problems, and (2) reboot the computer, and try installing the driver 1st thing.

Lastly, looking at the report texts you provided, I see a lot of USB device drivers which raise the possibility of a hardware conflict.


----------



## Polky74

Sorry for the noob question, but can the W1 and W2 bypass the 48kHz android resampling of a smartphone?
Thanks.


----------



## rlw6534

Polky74 said:


> Sorry for the noob question, but can the W1 and W2 bypass the 48kHz android resampling of a smartphone?
> Thanks.



It depends on the phone and the app, not the dongle.  If you can run UAPP or Neutron, it should work in most cases.


----------



## Andrew_WOT

Why neither RU6 nor W2 support B, would be a perfect solution for all usage scenarios. Are there some physical design limitation preventing putting BT receiver in the case?


----------



## bluestorm1992

Some rumor suggests that LP is exactly working on a Bluetooth, BTR-5 type of device. Stay tuned!


----------



## Andrew_WOT

bluestorm1992 said:


> Some rumor suggests that LP is exactly working on a Bluetooth, BTR-5 type of device. Stay tuned!


Wow, where do I sign up? 
Should hold onto my ES100 MKII for a little longer I guess.


----------



## bluestorm1992

Andrew_WOT said:


> Wow, where do I sign up?
> Should hold onto my ES100 MKII for a little longer I guess.


No ETA at the moment, but hopefully not too far away!


----------



## musicday

bluestorm1992 said:


> No ETA at the moment, but hopefully not too far away!


You mean a USB dongle like W2 with Bluetooth? That will be great.


----------



## bluestorm1992

musicday said:


> You mean a USB dongle like W2 with Bluetooth? That will be great.


That’s the idea, a W2-like device but with Bluetooth and built-in battery. That’s my personal take and the final product could vary.


----------



## musicday

bluestorm1992 said:


> That’s the idea, a W2-like device but with Bluetooth and built-in battery. That’s my personal take and the final product could vary.


Still I would prefer with no battery inside. Just Bluetooth added inside in the same form factor if possible.


----------



## Andrew_WOT

musicday said:


> Still I would prefer with no battery inside. Just Bluetooth added inside in the same form factor if possible.


How it will provide power for BT and all components without USB connections, photosynthesis?


----------



## twister6

Andrew_WOT said:


> How it will provide power for BT and all components without USB connections, photosynthesis?



Yeah, with a little solar panel on top


----------



## ClieOS

Don't keep your hope too high yet. Designing hardware is one thing, making a great software experience is another. You can get away by only a great hardware design on USB dongle, but you have to have great firmware to really excel on a BT dongle.


----------



## lpw2dragonfly

Thanks for the replies to my question!

called and emailed the dealer - no answer. very good dealer in russia - is a joke! what language to write email in Luxury & Precision "google translate" so-so.
 Drivers work with specific VID & PID devices. 
my working lpw2:
Mechanism for excluding drivers from the "Add New Hardware" list.
[ControlFlags]
ExcludeFromSelect=*

[CTI]
%CTUAC2.DeviceDesc%=CTUAC2,USB\VID_0EA0&PID_6002&MI_00
%CTUAC2.DeviceDesc%=CTUAC2,USB\VID_2FC6&PID_F82D&MI_00
%CTUAC2.DeviceDesc%=CTUAC2,USB\VID_2FC6&PID_F82E&MI_00


[CTI.NTAMD64]
%CTUAC2.DeviceDesc%=CTUAC2,USB\VID_0EA0&PID_6002&MI_00
%CTUAC2.DeviceDesc%=CTUAC2,USB\VID_2FC6&PID_F82D&MI_00
%CTUAC2.DeviceDesc%=CTUAC2,USB\VID_2FC6&PID_F82E&MI_00

CTUAC2 ( i.m think) - it.s standart driver Luxury & Precision lpw2. where and how the rescue driver works is a big question.
LuxuryPrecision_ISP_Tool  in the settings you can choose another vid&pid . I set 0000VID 0002PID. this is how my device is now defined- independent diagnostic programs for usb devices. 0000VID 0000PID sometimes  if the controller in the hardware is faulty. 
I noticed that the regular (black) cable from box lpw2 does not work as a separate usb cable, for example, between a PC-phone.  just in caseI i connected the cable from my phone - it didn't help.


----------



## Hyde00

Sorry not sure if this has been addressed / asked before but now we're at 305 pages so it's hard to track them all.

But does W2 has forward vocal?  From experience usually wide sound stage means distant vocals...... but I like intimate vocal.

Also between W2 and W2-131 from what I read is that W2-131 has smaller sound stage but W2 has boosted frequency around female vocal so despite being wider W2 still have more pronounced female vocal?


----------



## Andrew_WOT

Distant vocals are due to V shaped response, don't think soundstage has anything to do with that. Ever listened W5000?


----------



## Hyde00

Andrew_WOT said:


> Distant vocals are due to V shaped response, don't think soundstage has anything to do with that. Ever listened W5000?


Not yet but my friend keeps tell me to find one LOL.

Oh though E-Mu Teak was another example where it has a lot of mids and wide sound stage but vocal still sounds far/veiled.

But I get what you mean.


----------



## Andrew_WOT

Yeah, female vocals on W5000 make anyone cry. So beautiful, but soundstage is ginormous for closed cans.


----------



## ClieOS

Hyde00 said:


> Sorry not sure if this has been addressed / asked before but now we're at 305 pages so it's hard to track them all.
> 
> But does W2 has forward vocal?  From experience usually wide sound stage means distant vocals......* but I like intimate vocal.*
> 
> Also between W2 and W2-131 from what I read is that W2-131 has smaller sound stage but W2 has boosted frequency around female vocal so despite being wider W2 still have more pronounced female vocal?


Didn't find W2 boost female vocal, but I do find that W2-131 has a more intimate sound overall.


----------



## Hyde00

Andrew_WOT said:


> Yeah, female vocals on W5000 make anyone cry. So beautiful, but soundstage is ginormous for closed cans.


Ah I remember now, I visited Japan a long time ago and they had W5000 on the demo shelf at Yodobashi Camera.  But I only had phone with me at the time so I demoed A1000Z and A2000Z but I didn't have quarter inch adapter to try W5000.

Though I find the wing system on A1000Z and A2000Z doesn't fit my head well, it has gap at the bottom of the ear doesn't create full seal.  So chances are W5000 will not fit my head either (my head too big).

That's why I am hoping ATH-AWAS retained the magical female vocal.  Still need to demo it one day lol.


ClieOS said:


> Didn't find W2 boost female vocal, but I do find that W2-131 has a more intimate sound overall.


Ah okay I was on the fence between W2 and W2-131 (since W2 can be found cheaper from classified), but it sounds like I should still get W2-131 for my preference.

I listen to a lot of acoustic female performance and I like the lush intimate vocal and rich guitar.

Currently in the process of burning in my newly acquired RU6, but so far I find resolution a bit lacking (might need to burn in more).  If this doesn't improve after 100 hours then I'll probably take a look at W2-131.

Thanks!!!


----------



## ClieOS

Hyde00 said:


> ...
> 
> Currently in the process of burning in my newly acquired RU6, but so far I find resolution a bit lacking (might need to burn in more).  If this doesn't improve after 100 hours then I'll probably take a look at W2-131.
> 
> Thanks!!!



If you want something that really contrast RU6, W2 will be the best choice - it is very resolving, clean and opened, as opposed to RU6 rather intimated and upfront sound. W2-131 on the other hand is more like the mid point of the two - not quite as intimated as RU6 and not quite as resolving as W2, have a bit of both.


----------



## rarewolf

I’ve just received my L&P W2. It arrived with the current firmware, and I’m currently listening while running thru its settings. I find a setting that I can’t find info on. The setting that comes after ‘HID’ control wants a choice of ‘VAC 1.0’ or ‘VAC 2.0’. Trying one or the other shuts down the audio, so it’s difficult to a/b, but I believe the default was the latter. Anyone familiar?


----------



## bluestorm1992 (Feb 10, 2022)

rarewolf said:


> I’ve just received my L&P W2. It arrived with the current firmware, and I’m currently listening while running thru its settings. I find a setting that I can’t find info on. The setting that comes after ‘HID’ control wants a choice of ‘VAC 1.0’ or ‘VAC 2.0’. Trying one or the other shuts down the audio, so it’s difficult to a/b, but I believe the default was the latter. Anyone familiar?


Those are the switches between USB class 1.0 and 2.0. The class 1.0 was introduced to be compatible with Switch and Play Stations. For all other use cases, use the class 2.0.


----------



## chaotic_angel

Qobuz - W2 - LCD XC 2021 

enjoying the tunes now, SO GOOD


----------



## chaotic_angel

W2 + LCD XC


----------



## lpw2dragonfly

I successfully solved my question about lp w2 firmware.
 forcibly installed lp w2 mode "102" according to the instructions. on another PC WIN7\32 installed the rescue driver. previously, lp w2 functioned normally there. in "102" mode, OS WIN7 installed the drivers and the firmware updater saw lp w2. on my PCWIN10\64 drivers were not installed normally - I think so. For now, everything is working just fine.
 it remains to figure out which headphones are needed for lp w2. ath-e70 don't like how they sound. shure-940 show that lp w2 doesn't have enough "air" and depth of resolution. I understand that someone did not promise HI-FI. it is ultra portable.


----------



## Currawong

I only have the SE cable, but the combination with the Liric works well none the less.


----------



## domiji

Hello W2 Fans out there 😁

i want to try out a Luxury Precision W2 but to be honest i simply cant decide which one to choose. The OG or the new 132.

I already have a Shanling UP5, a Qudelix 5K and a Lotoo PAW S1 in my collection.

Do you think the OG or the 131 is the better decision?

Thanks for your help.


----------



## Andrew_WOT

I was agonizing on that myself and decided on OG in the end. Check out ClieOS impressions in this thread or link to 131 review in the first post.


----------



## Andrew_WOT

If this helps anyone with OG/131 decision making.
W2-131 review
ClieOS initial impressions OG/131 and RU6
ClieOS additional impressions OG/131


----------



## Andrew_WOT

Is there a step up path from W2 (not sure I am super happy with its resolving power), looking for something compact working off USB. Is Mojo 2 significantly better?


----------



## musicday

Andrew_WOT said:


> Is there a step up path from W2 (not sure I am super happy with its resolving power), looking for something compact working off USB. Is Mojo 2 significantly better?


I haven't heard Mojo 2 but i would definitely would love a Chord USB dongle.
Still enjoying the W2 daily. Hopefully they will still add features with the firmware updates in the future.


----------



## rarewolf

Can someone here better explain, or point us at an better explanation than the “user guide” offers, for the W2’s tuning options? I’m referring to slow v fast roll-off, low latency v normal, and NOS modes? That is, most of us are simply picking what sounds best relative to our listening habits. 

I note many end up either simply selecting the ‘slow roll-off” or ‘NOS’ modes, and relative to my own listening I’ve settled on NOS. However, I’d like to better understand what’s going on with these modes, and why many of us are settling into these 2 modes specifically (not that we should exclude why other listeners are choosing other modes).

For example, (correct me if I’m wrong) the ‘NOS’ mode for the Cayin RU6 simply implies what you’re hearing is not relying on over-sampling the incoming PCM. Yet, someone here had posted the patent for the W2’s method for “not oversampling”. I guess what is confusing me is why a patent should uniquely describe “not” doing something (?)

Cheers from the Avalon…


----------



## Andrew_WOT

rarewolf said:


> Can someone here better explain, or point us at an better explanation than the “user guide” offers, for the W2’s tuning options? I’m referring to slow v fast roll-off, low latency v normal, and NOS modes? That is, most of us are simply picking what sounds best relative to our listening habits.
> 
> I note many end up either simply selecting the ‘slow roll-off” or ‘NOS’ modes, and relative to my own listening I’ve settled on NOS. However, I’d like to better understand what’s going on with these modes, and why many of us are settling into these 2 modes specifically (not that we should exclude why other listeners are choosing other modes).
> 
> ...


This describes Fast (Sharp) vs Slow and NOS
http://archimago.blogspot.com/2013/06/measurements-digital-filters-and.html


----------



## rarewolf

Andrew_WOT said:


> This describes Fast (Sharp) vs Slow and NOS
> http://archimago.blogspot.com/2013/06/measurements-digital-filters-and.html



Archimago certainly makes you hunger for his critique of the W2, and especially the W2’s implementation of “NOS”. That is, his critique of the Teac DAC with respect to these filters makes you wonder if all manufacturers implement them similarly. I was totally unfamiliar with how early the higher frequencies roll off in NOS mode (taking the only 3-4db into account), and certainly has me looking at these filters again, and especially their effect on the higher frequencies…

… still, it’s all about the casual listening, and not the critical analysis… but, then again, we don’t want to be missing anything intended by the artists. Perhaps, this discussion about the filters should be more about what they’re intended to correct than the resulting sound signature (?)


----------



## domiji

Andrew_WOT said:


> If this helps anyone with OG/131 decision making.
> W2-131 review
> ClieOS initial impressions OG/131 and RU6
> ClieOS additional impressions OG/131


Thank you very much. It is still hard to decide 😅

But from what i have read here that most of the users prefer the OG over the 131?


----------



## musicday

domiji said:


> Thank you very much. It is still hard to decide 😅
> 
> But from what i have read here that most of the users prefer the OG over the 131?


That's correct I would say


----------



## Andrew_WOT

W2 OG is already analogue sounding with smooth treble and not that well accenuated details, comparing to desktop Auralic Vega DAC, but more resolving than ES100 mk2. I wouldn't be happy if I lose even more.

How do you guys keep it attached to Android phones, I saw magnetic card holder on iPhones, but it doesn't work on Android, does it?


----------



## rarewolf

domiji said:


> Thank you very much. It is still hard to decide 😅
> 
> But from what i have read here that most of the users prefer the OG over the 131?



I daresay most of us here have OG (I do not) and have never heard the 131, and don’t want to…


----------



## Andrew_WOT

rarewolf said:


> I daresay most of us here have OG (I do not) and have never heard the 131, and don’t want to…


From reading this thread it does seem that people who tried *both *tend to prefer OG by a small margin. 
131 on the other hand has 10% lower power draw and slightly more driving power, from 230mW@32Ω OG to 260mW on 131, also can pair better with brighter IEMs as well.


----------



## chaotic_angel

Hi all, in *terms of sound only *does anyone ever compare the OG W2 vs iFi Gryphone ? 
What are advantage of each?


----------



## stormwrx

I am enjoying my W2-131 paired with the Sony IER-M9. Hoping for continued improvements and feature updates, including a profile specific to the M9.


----------



## Hyde00

Crap I was so ready to buy W2-131 but then now I'm second guessing myself...... xDuoo Link2 Bal on paper is almost similar spec but half the price.

Anyone happened to try both by any chance?

https://xduoo.net/product/link2-bal/

The dongle battle is getting really competitive these days....


----------



## musicday

Hyde00 said:


> Crap I was so ready to buy W2-131 but then now I'm second guessing myself...... xDuoo Link2 Bal on paper is almost similar spec but half the price.
> 
> Anyone happened to try both by any chance?
> 
> ...


Interesting, but I won't say is better than W2.
And once you use a dongle with OLED screen you won't want to use one without the screen.


----------



## Qhao

musicday said:


> Interesting, but I won't say is better than W2.
> And once you use a dongle with OLED screen you won't want to use one without the screen.


I,d say w2 form factor and design so good. 🥳


----------



## Hyde00

musicday said:


> Interesting, but I won't say is better than W2.
> And once you use a dongle with OLED screen you won't want to use one without the screen.





Qhao said:


> I,d say w2 form factor and design so good. 🥳


lol for my purpose I probably don't need the screen since it will be used mainly as desktop unit.  But the screen do look really nice though!

Though I tend to base my buying choices on stupid things like "looking good" LOLLLL.  Like I got curious what Prussian blue on W2-131 is, so I googled it.  Now I'm mind blown and want one.  

However I definitely agree "spec" sounds similar but I should probably wait for real world impression.  There probably is more difference to it.


----------



## Qhao

Hyde00 said:


> lol for my purpose I probably don't need the screen since it will be used mainly as desktop unit.  But the screen do look really nice though!
> 
> Though I tend to base my buying choices on stupid things like "looking good" LOLLLL.  Like I got curious what Prussian blue on W2-131 is, so I googled it.  Now I'm mind blown and want one.
> 
> However I definitely agree "spec" sounds similar but I should probably wait for real world impression.  There probably is more difference to it.


as desktop unit w2 quite suprising me, its good enough to drive few of my headphone. Really worth to buy this dongle imo.


----------



## Hyde00

Qhao said:


> as desktop unit w2 quite suprising me, its good enough to drive few of my headphone. Really worth to buy this dongle imo.


Yeah I wonder if it's because my headphone is easy to drive (Denon D5200, 24 ohm and 103 sensitivity).  I've tried many actual desktop unit and it always feels like it's power without control.  Yes the big sound are out there but it's lacking the tiny little details which I only get from dongle dacs, it's quite odd but that's my observation.

That and I like control volume from keyboard and most dongle dac generally are link to Windows slider for volume control (even though they do a hidden hardware volume).

So after a while I just end up using dongle dac as desktop unit LOL.  But people often ask me why, though saving desk space is another benefit that I didn't think about originally but end up really enjoying it.


----------



## rarewolf

Hyde00 said:


> Crap I was so ready to buy W2-131 but then now I'm second guessing myself...... xDuoo Link2 Bal on paper is almost similar spec but half the price.
> 
> Anyone happened to try both by any chance?
> 
> ...



What sold me on the W2 was that I have several HPs and IEMs, and the W2’s capability to better adapt to each via its filters and equalization…


----------



## Hyde00

rarewolf said:


> What sold me on the W2 was that I have several HPs and IEMs, and the W2’s capability to better adapt to each via its filters and equalization…


Ah that's something I might need to read into later.  Off the bat I think Tone 1 and Tone 2 are pretty self explanatory, same with music presets (rock, jazz, classical...etc).

But I don't have a very good understanding of filters (linear phase, minimum phase, fast roll off, slow roll off.....etc).

On a side note, is there much sound quality difference between low gain and high gain when volume matched?  I guess I can test this later when I get it.

So far for me I find all Schiit amps sound better in high gain, Garage 1217 amps also sound better in high gain, RU6 I like low gain slightly better......etc.


----------



## Andrew_WOT (Feb 17, 2022)

Hyde00 said:


> Off the bat I think Tone 1 and Tone 2 are pretty self explanatory


Tune 01 and Tune 02. Do you have any info on those, I've only found this?

Also on that HID volume link, how does it work, from what I see it maxes out W2 gain and do digital control at the source, which is usually not good.


----------



## Hyde00 (Feb 17, 2022)

Andrew_WOT said:


> Tune 01 and Tune 02. Do you have any info on those, I've only found this?
> 
> Also on that HID volume link, how does it work, from what I see it maxes out W2 gain and do digital control at the source, which is usually not good.


From what I gathered here it sounds like it's more v shaped and less v shaped.

As for the volume, to my understanding is that there is hardware volume where you max source volume (100) then just control the volume on W2.

The other mode is that "in theory" (need to read more into it) that it uses the host's volume as a controller to control hardware volume.  So it still reads full data (as if it were 100 volume) but the source volume will control the hardware volume level.  Again this one I'm not 100% sure feel free to correct me if I'm wrong.  But that's my interpretation.

At least that's how it worked on Dragonfly Red "In DragonFly Red and Cobalt, we were able to employ a highly sophisticated 64-step, 64-bit, bit-perfect digital volume control. It works similarly: With DragonFly Red/Cobalt connected to a PC or mobile device, adjusting the host’s system volume control will, through proxy, control the DragonFly’s onboard volume. Here again, we’ve optimized the volume control to ensure maximum resolution and the highest sound quality, regardless of volume setting."

Unless it just do mirror the volume, which would suck LOL.  i.e. like source 60 volume hardware 60 volume.  I hope it works more like source 100 volume hardware 60 volume behind the scenes.

Again need to read more into this but I feel like a lot of dongle dac have similar way of handling volume.

*EDIT:*  Surprisingly hard to find info regarding this.  One source did say "Whereas, turning on the HID key, the W2 controls the volume of the smartphone or source. When turned on, the volume on the W2 DAC remains at the last value it was set to. And pressing the volume up or down on the W2 only changes the volume on the smartphone. For me, I’d rather set this off, so that I can control the volume of the smartphone and W2 independently." then that would be terrible.

I guess one way to test is set hardware volume to 0, then turn on HID mode, and increase volume and see if you can hear anything.  If you hear nothing then it only controls source volume, if you hear something then it controls hardware volume if that makes sense lol.


----------



## Andrew_WOT (Feb 17, 2022)

Hyde00 said:


> I guess one way to test is set hardware volume to 0, then turn on HID mode


With HID mode activated hardware volume is locked at 100, which makes me believe that only source (digital domain) volume works.
As for V shaped response for Tune 01, the link I posted was from guy responding to the claim in review, and to my ears he is more on target with his assessment than the reviewer.


----------



## Hyde00

Andrew_WOT said:


> With HID mode activated hardware volume is locked at 100, which makes me believe that only source (digital domain) volume works.


Ah that sounds terrible then..... does that mean we should always have it off.


----------



## stacey (Feb 17, 2022)

The only downside of the W2 is that there’s no way to customize EQ settings. Other than that, it has killed any incentive to get a DAP IMO. This thing is great. 

What would be cool is a follow up with some onboard storage to store custom EQ settings and a interface that makes updates easier.


----------



## Andrew_WOT (Feb 17, 2022)

stacey said:


> The only downside of the W2 is that there’s no way to customize EQ settings. Other than that, it has killed any incentive to get a DAP IMO. This thing is great.
> 
> What would be cool is a follow up with some onboard storage to store custom EQ settings and a interface that makes updates easier.


At least on phone you can use UAPP, it has PEQ.


----------



## Andrew_WOT

Hyde00 said:


> Ah that sounds terrible then..... does that mean we should always have it off.


That's what I am doing, maxing source and use volume buttons on W2 itself for gain control. May be there is a better way, don't know.


----------



## jsmiller58

stacey said:


> The only downside of the W2 is that there’s no way to customize EQ settings. Other than that, it has killed any incentive to get a DAP IMO. This thing is great.
> 
> What would be cool is a follow up with some onboard storage to store custom EQ settings and a interface that makes updates easier.


You could try the Qudelix 5K.  It has PEQ and EQ support, which work in both BT and wired mode.  The 5K does not have a display, but it does have a very capable app.


----------



## datou (Feb 18, 2022)

Andrew_WOT said:


> With HID mode activated hardware volume is locked at 100, which makes me believe that only source (digital domain) volume works.
> As for V shaped response for Tune 01, the link I posted was from guy responding to the claim in review, and to my ears he is more on target with his assessment than the reviewer.


On my og w2 volume will change from 100 to real value once I start playing music on iOS device. Sometime it will start with correct value. I have no idea why.
It works with android UAPP. (Edit: tested again it works with hid)
When using with Roon and raspberry pi bridge, roon will try to adjust first device in Linux mixer which has no effect.
In Linux console I can adjust volume of the 2nd device in alsa mixer when HID setting is on, the value also displayed correctly on w2.


----------



## Andrew_WOT (Feb 17, 2022)

Bingo, with Qobuz app it does digital control and volume on W2 is locked at 100%, but with UAPP, which is using HW volume control, phone volume controls W2.
Need to check PC.

PC HID Key is broken, locked at 100% volume.


----------



## H T T

I love my W1. I always leave the EQ to “none” and the fast filter.


----------



## datou

Andrew_WOT said:


> Bingo, with Qobuz app it does digital control and volume on W2 is locked at 100%, but with UAPP, which is using HW volume control, phone volume controls W2.
> Need to check PC.
> 
> PC HID Key is broken, locked at 100% volume.


It does work with my iPad Air and Qobuz, I just tried. You need to hit play button before the volume sync to the device.


----------



## Andrew_WOT (Feb 17, 2022)

datou said:


> It does work with my iPad Air and Qobuz, I just tried. You need to hit play button before the volume sync to the device.


In Qobuz Google Store app or Qobuz within UAPP?
This is Android (LG V30), and it's locked if you use default OS audio. In UAPP Qobuz or any other content HID volume control works fine.

Just reread your message one more time, yes, volume rockers syncing volume to device but it controls source digital volume. In UAPP source is maxed out and phone volume controls or volume on W2 both control hardware gain.


----------



## datou (Feb 17, 2022)

Andrew_WOT said:


> In Qobuz Google Store app or Qobuz within UAPP?
> This is Android (LG V30), and it's locked if you use default OS audio. In UAPP Qobuz or any other content HID volume control works fine.


oh it only works for me on iOS device.

I just tired on my surface x, the volume is synced as well I can adjust volume on both side. But seems value will jump occasionally.

Tried again on android, it doesn’t work.


----------



## Hyde00 (Feb 18, 2022)

Andrew_WOT said:


> Bingo, with Qobuz app it does digital control and volume on W2 is locked at 100%, but with UAPP, which is using HW volume control, phone volume controls W2.
> Need to check PC.
> 
> PC HID Key is broken, locked at 100% volume.





datou said:


> It does work with my iPad Air and Qobuz, I just tried. You need to hit play button before the volume sync to the device.


Heyyy thanks for the feedback guys!

Wait to make it clear, does that mean now you have source volume (0-100) to control volume and hardware volume stays at 100?

Now the biggest question is that does it degrade sound?  Because generally speaking we always want 100 source volume to get the full dynamic range no?  Or does it sound identical to say if you were using 100 source volume and the same level of hardware volume?

I've been looking for something that's source controlled volume (similar idea to xDuoo Link2 Bal, PEE51, Dragonfly Red.....etc) it is more convenient for my use case (I'm on PC, keyboard shortcut for volume).

So if this doesn't work out with W2-131 it could potentially be deal breaker.  I'm currently using RU6 which is also hardware volume, find it slightly annoying having to reach away to press RU6 and look down at volume level.  As oppose to change PC volume and there's on-screen volume display (quite large on screen actually, top left of monitor).

lol sorry I know this might sound whiny, but something to think about....... hmmmmmmmmmm lol.


datou said:


> I just tired on my surface x, the volume is synced as well I can adjust volume on both side. But seems value will jump occasionally.


My guess is that maybe not all devices have same amount of steps (i.e. 100 steps vs 64 steps volume control).  So they just pick the closest one to match I think.


----------



## datou

Hyde00 said:


> Wait to make it clear, does that mean now you have source volume (0-100) to control volume and hardware volume stays at 100?


Only stay at 100 with android device. On iOS it may stay at 100 initially, but as soon as something playing audio the device volume control change to correct value. The on device volume control will also change 6 level at a time same as you click phone volume.


----------



## ClieOS (Feb 18, 2022)

Hyde00 said:


> ....
> At least that's how it worked on Dragonfly Red "In DragonFly Red and Cobalt, we were able to employ a highly sophisticated 64-step, 64-bit, bit-perfect digital volume control *that was developed by our DAC chip supplier ESS*. It works similarly: With DragonFly Red/Cobalt connected to a PC or mobile device, adjusting the host’s system volume control will, through proxy, control the DragonFly’s onboard volume. Here again, we’ve optimized _*(via ESS' tech) *_the volume control to ensure maximum resolution and the highest sound quality, regardless of volume setting."
> ...



Fixed. Let don't take credit from what ESS has emblemed onto pretty much all their DAC chips and described it like they have invented it.


----------



## Hyde00

ClieOS said:


> Fixed. Let don't take credit from what ESS has emblemed onto pretty much all their DAC chips and described it like they have invented it.


lol I just copy and pasted from AudioQuest website. 

Though I'd imagine most source volume controlled dongles these days probably all work more or less in similar way (i.e. PEE51 which is CS43131 chip).  Or at least I hope so.


----------



## datou

Hyde00 said:


> lol I just copy and pasted from AudioQuest website.
> 
> Though I'd imagine most source volume controlled dongles these days probably all work more or less in similar way (i.e. PEE51 which is CS43131 chip).  Or at least I hope so.



I think only RU6 has true hardware volume control.


----------



## Andrew_WOT (Feb 18, 2022)

datou said:


> I think only RU6 has true hardware volume control.


Are you referring to HID control or physical buttons on dongle, as W2 has true hardware control via buttons on the unit and partially working HID HW control, which for me on Android only worked with UAPP.


----------



## datou

Andrew_WOT said:


> Are you referring to HID control or physical buttons on dongle, as W2 has true hardware control via buttons on unit and partially working HID HW control, which for me on Android only worked with UAPP.


I actually mean the volume control implementation in signal path not buttons. RU6 has an analogy volume control as opposed to digital.
You are right, I just tried again. w2 hid works with UAPP. I think I confused myself with other software.


----------



## rarewolf

stacey said:


> The only downside of the W2 is that there’s no way to customize EQ settings. Other than that, it has killed any incentive to get a DAP IMO. This thing is great.
> 
> What would be cool is a follow up with some onboard storage to store custom EQ settings and a interface that makes updates easier.



There’s “no way to customize EQ settings” … at this time. The last firmware update included a new profile for a 4th IEM set, which shows the possibilities. It’s up to L&P take note of similar manufacturers adding app access to their devices (e.g., the new Shanling UA5). Not to suggest app control because that wouldn’t be as accurate as doing in hardware on the W2, which is what the SDF profiles do. I’m sure we’ll never be able to add an infinite number of SDF/EQ profiles, but to be able swap in/out a half dozen of our own would be nice to have…

… L&P?


----------



## brams

rarewolf said:


> There’s “no way to customize EQ settings” … at this time. The last firmware update included a new profile for a 4th IEM set, which shows the possibilities. It’s up to L&P take note of similar manufacturers adding app access to their devices (e.g., the new Shanling UA5). Not to suggest app control because that wouldn’t be as accurate as doing in hardware on the W2, which is what the SDF profiles do. I’m sure we’ll never be able to add an infinite number of SDF/EQ profiles, but to be able swap in/out a half dozen of our own would be nice to have…
> 
> … L&P?


I've been spoiled by the Qudelix in this regard even though its via app control.  Every dongle and dap should offer this.


----------



## godog

captblaze said:


> get a well constructed cable that is shielded and passes a 5v signal (The cable I use). It doesn't have to come from a jewelry store, just be able to pass a clean signal without RF interference


Do you notice significant sound difference using this cable compared to the stock one?


----------



## kadinh

anyone have any thoughts on RU6 vs W2? I just received the RU6 and it didnt blow me away (i think bc of too high of expectations). I'm looking at the v1 W2 to compare it to.


----------



## Andrew_WOT (Feb 21, 2022)

kadinh said:


> anyone have any thoughts on RU6 vs W2? I just received the RU6 and it didnt blow me away (i think bc of too high of expectations). I'm looking at the v1 W2 to compare it to.


https://www.head-fi.org/threads/lux...-info-on-post-1.949448/page-295#post-16734108
https://www.head-fi.org/threads/lux...-info-on-post-1.949448/page-306#post-16811075
A little bit here too
https://www.head-fi.org/threads/lux...-info-on-post-1.949448/page-297#post-16741288


----------



## musicday

kadinh said:


> anyone have any thoughts on RU6 vs W2? I just received the RU6 and it didnt blow me away (i think bc of too high of expectations). I'm looking at the v1 W2 to compare it to.


Let it burn in for 200 hours they say after any judgment.
I love my W2.


----------



## Andrew_WOT

musicday said:


> Let it burn in for 200 hours they say after any judgment.
> I love my W2.


And I am sure they have all the measurements to back up that recommendation.


----------



## kadinh

Andrew_WOT said:


> https://www.head-fi.org/threads/lux...-info-on-post-1.949448/page-295#post-16734108
> https://www.head-fi.org/threads/lux...-info-on-post-1.949448/page-306#post-16811075
> A little bit here too
> https://www.head-fi.org/threads/lux...-info-on-post-1.949448/page-297#post-16741288


thank you. i have read a lot of impressions, but always good to have more thoughts.



musicday said:


> Let it burn in for 200 hours they say after any judgment.
> I love my W2.


i bought mine used, user bought it Dec 2021, so hopefully it has a few hours on it already.


----------



## Hyde00 (Feb 21, 2022)

kadinh said:


> anyone have any thoughts on RU6 vs W2? I just received the RU6 and it didnt blow me away (i think bc of too high of expectations). I'm looking at the v1 W2 to compare it to.


I have RU6 now I'm in the same boat where it's not bad but I'm not 100% sold on it yet. Namely the soundstage is kind of small and layering feel a little bit flat.

I generally like intimate vocal in acoustic performances that's why I opt for RU6 first but even so the stage still feel too.... small?

So I'm moving to next closest option which is W2-131, I have it ordered should be coming this week. Will update you once I got it.


musicday said:


> Let it burn in for 200 hours they say after any judgment.
> I love my W2.


I got mine second hand also and previous owner says he probably put in 30 hours? I have it plugged to my PC since I got it so it's on from 9 am to roughly 2-3 am (18 hour a day?) every day for 2 weeks now? But music doesn't play all the time so I don't know if burn in require something to be playing. So I actually don't know my actual hours now. But so far I'm not fully sold yet. I'll keep using it until my W2-131 gets here and see what happens lol.


----------



## rarewolf

Would anyone here be knowledgeable enough to judge the accuracy of the W2’s ability to apply SDF profiles and genre equalizer adjustments in hardware, versus doing the samein 2ndary software? That is, one reviewer surmised that it should be more accurate but only judged it based on listening.

It just seems to me if L&P can justify doing in hardware being truly more accurate, and adding the capability to add our own “fixing what’s wrong relative to tuning” for our own collection of IEMs and suitable headcans, it would establish the W2 as a leader in DAC/Amp versatility. For example, the ability to add to, and remove from, a half-dozen custom SDF profiles… instead of relying on L&P to add them based on whatever criteria they used to add what’s currently available…

… just a thought…


----------



## headphones1999

Hello,

I've been using the L&P W2 for roughly half a year and ever since I got it I have been noticing interference/static crackling every now and then, it gets especially bad when I have very low reception. It stops completely when I turn on airplane mode and I don't have that issue at all on PC. I'm using the Samsung Galaxy S20+ (EU) and had the same issue when I used the Meizu Hifi Pro dongle before. Is there anything else I could try to fix that without losing access to the internet?


----------



## Hyde00 (Feb 23, 2022)

headphones1999 said:


> Hello,
> 
> I've been using the L&P W2 for roughly half a year and ever since I got it I have been noticing interference/static crackling every now and then, it gets especially bad when I have very low reception. It stops completely when I turn on airplane mode and I don't have that issue at all on PC. I'm using the Samsung Galaxy S20+ (EU) and had the same issue when I used the Meizu Hifi Pro dongle before. Is there anything else I could try to fix that without losing access to the internet?


At low reception your phone would try to output higher antenna power to compensate for the lack of reception, which in turns causes stronger radio signal (more interference) and drain  your phone battery faster.

In this case it sounds like it's definitely the phone part causes the interference, which might explain why your PC is ok since it doesn't have phone reception.  Sorry I don't have a solution but in the mean time you can still turn on wifi.  At least it worked on my phone, turn on airplane mode -> it will shut off wifi -> but you can turn it back on again.  Then you'll have access to internet but no phone reception.

Try that first, except you have to hope no one calls you or you don't need to call anyone.  I wonder if a different USB cable with stronger shielding helps or the noise come from the USB???  Or is it just your phone?  Do have have access to another phone to test this (friend, significant other... etc)?


----------



## stacey

I have an iPhone X. I’ve never experienced that. It’s likely the phone


----------



## jsmiller58 (Feb 23, 2022)

headphones1999 said:


> Hello,
> 
> I've been using the L&P W2 for roughly half a year and ever since I got it I have been noticing interference/static crackling every now and then, it gets especially bad when I have very low reception. It stops completely when I turn on airplane mode and I don't have that issue at all on PC. I'm using the Samsung Galaxy S20+ (EU) and had the same issue when I used the Meizu Hifi Pro dongle before. Is there anything else I could try to fix that without losing access to the internet?


Virtually every dongle I have picks up interference from my phone (LG v30) when the phone‘s LTE/4G connection is active (phone call, data transfers such as music streaming or internet browsing or accessing email).  This does not seem to be a problem when connected only to wifi (with cellular disabled), just when connected to cellular.  If you are connected to both cellular and wifi at the same time you may still get the interference, I suppose depends on your phone and how it selects to access data.

Note that you could be connected to LTE/4G, but if you are listening to locally stored music and not actually pulling any data over cellular at that time you may not hear static - the static will only be introduced when the phone is doing “something“ over cellular.  As already mentioned, turnIng off cellular is the only certain solution to the noise problem, unfortunately.  Another workaround would be to have a long cable separating the dongle and the phone, but this sort of defeats the purpose of the dongle, at least for purely mobile use (might be a solution for stationary use).


----------



## Andrew_WOT

Wondering if anyone had luck suppressing that interference with snap on ferrite chokes on cables. Works great against EMI in other applications.


----------



## jsmiller58 (Feb 23, 2022)

Andrew_WOT said:


> Wondering if anyone had luck suppressing that interference with snap on ferrite chokes on cables. Works great against EMI in other applications.


I haven’t had any luck doing this, I think because the interference is not being picked up by the cable, rather I believe it is being picked up directly by unshielded circuitry in the dongle itself… It would be great if the problem is that the cable is acting as an antenna, but that does not seem to be the case.

To test this for yourself, try to see if you have more, less, or the same interference if the dongle is placed on top of your phone versus as far away as you can place it based on the cable length.  Remember to have wifi turned off and do your streaming with cellular only to exacerbate the interference.


----------



## stacey

I wonder if there’s a case that could double as shielding for interference?


----------



## Andrew_WOT

jsmiller58 said:


> I haven’t had any luck doing this, I think because the interference is not being picked up by the cable, rather I believe it is being picked up directly by unshielded circuitry in the dongle itself… It would be great if the problem is that the cable is acting as an antenna, but that does not seem to be the case.
> 
> To test this for yourself, try to see if you have more, less, or the same interference if the dongle is placed on top of your phone versus as far away as you can place it based on the cable length.  Remember to have wifi turned off and do your streaming with cellular only to exacerbate the interference.


Do you use L&P case, it has metal internal frame that may act as a shield.


----------



## jsmiller58

Andrew_WOT said:


> Do you use L&P case, it has metal internal frame that may act as a shield.


I don’t use that, but I would be interested in hearing if that makes a difference.  Note that to be completely effective the metal would have to completely enclose the dongle, otherwise the shielding is only on the side of the metal. I refer you to “Faraday Cage” for reference.


----------



## Andrew_WOT

This is what Cayin guys said about EMI.
https://www.head-fi.org/threads/cay...c-with-head-amp.960113/page-138#post-16829354


----------



## jsmiller58

Andrew_WOT said:


> This is what Cayin guys said about EMI.
> https://www.head-fi.org/threads/cay...c-with-head-amp.960113/page-138#post-16829354


Interesting!  I will try my earlier experiments again and see if I am a victim of faulty memory


----------



## ClieOS

Don't forget that the dongle itself has a full metal case already. Adding extra shielding outside really won't do much, if at all.


----------



## Ra97oR

I have noticed a small amount of EMI interference when the dongle is directly on the phone, but with a longer cable and having the dongle in a different pocket all together have stopped any noticeable interference.

Refer to "power inverse square law" in terms of reducing interference that isn't coming through from the cable


----------



## Hyde00 (Mar 2, 2022)

*TL;DR version:*

I bought W2-131 and wondering if I should try W2 next.  Want a bit closer female vocal, a bit more treble, a bit wider, and bit more splashy cymbal / snare drum.  Slightly less mid bass.  Overall a tiny bit more aggressive.

*Long version:*

So I've had my W2-131 for almost a week now.  Might need a bit more time but I want to share my first impression.  My original plan was to buy PEE51 / RU6 / W2-131 to de-throne my all time favourite Dragonfly Red (most of you will stop reading now LOL, like I can't take this guy seriously).

If you're still with me here this is where I am at.  First impression is that PEE51 is impressive, tons of layering and details, probably the most detailed out of all of them (my friend says might just because it's tuned treble heavy).  But I can't feel it sounds "dry"?  Like I'm impressed by all the detail and layering but somehow it sounds boring?  Maybe it's lacking warmth, which is weird because it's regarded as one of the most "euphoric" dongle which I agree (mainly why I bought it) but somehow it still sounds "dry" I can't explain.  But anyway that's out now, will sell it later.

Next in line was RU6 which I had high hopes for.  It also sounded very good off the bat and here I was thinking maybe this is the one!!!  But as I listen to it more and more I start to notice more flaws, uhhh or I guess preference differences.  It's missing that "surrounded by violin" type of sound that W2 and W2-131 has.  So I guess RU6 has a dip somewhere in the mids?  And the bass seems impressive at first but the most I listen to it the more it feels it's "rounded" off and sub bass roll off.  Like the hits is soft?  Can't explain.  Also somewhere in the treble seems to roll off again I wish I'm better at identifying frequencies but oh well this is where I'm at LOL.  Low gain I notice everything is much closed in which is good because I like intimate vocal, but then it also lacks sound stage, when I used high gain it improves sound stage but then vocal too distant.  After trying every option under the sun (high gain / low gain / no oversample / oversample / set my computer to all kinds of sample rates) at the end I decide to give up.  Will list RU6 in the classified later also.

So here is where I'm at, W2-131 actually has the most rounded sound.  Initially was a bit boring but it's slowly growing on me.  Like it does everything well but nothing really "wow" me yet.  It has the least interesting female vocal so far (maybe too far in the background).  But surprisingly it actually has the most extended bass out of all the dongles I tried.  Just wish female vocal is a bit more pronounced.  I think W2-131 has a really "inoffensive" smooth sound.  If I were to nitpick I'd say I wish there is a tiny bit more treble, closer female vocal, and a little bit more aggressive snare drum / cymbal, and a little bit wider.

This bring me to the point that........ should I have gotten W2 instead of W2-131?  Originally I went with W2-131 because I like intimate vocal and bass, but then maybe it went too far so now I wish there is more treble and a tiny bit less mid bass.  As for aggressive sound for rock........ is it just how W2 is?  Smooth and relaxing kind of sound?  Should I bother with W2 or try something else entirely?

Was looking at Ovidius B1 but the proprietary 2.5 mm to USB C thing bugs me, also apparently it's too powerful so you'll have hiss if used on sensitive IEM / headphone.  I have 24 ohm headphone so I strongly suspect this will be an issue.

Oh for those are wondering, no it's not a landslide win over Dragonfly Red LOL.  In fact it's still more "different" now than it is "better".  Dragonfly Red wins in some regards (intimate vocal) but lose out in resolution slightly (not as big as people might think).  Like I'm literally splitting hair over the past week A/B all 4 dongles (though mostly on W2-131).  But now I'm thinking to sell PEE51 and RU6 and maybe buy / trade for W2, or something else entirely different.


----------



## Hyde00 (Mar 2, 2022)

Oh forgot say, turns out HID mode on W2-131 actually works how I had hoped.

Except the volume steps aren't 1 to 1.  Let me elaborate.  On my windows volume 12 = hardware volume 55.  And it's not a linear increment.  Sometimes 1 window volume = 4 hardware volume increase, sometimes it's 3 increase.  I don't know the exact formula.

And if you have HID on, leaving it at 12 windows volume (hardware volume 55), then you turn off HID mode, and crank your windows volume to 100 (default when you turn off HID mode they'll leave your hardware volume where last left off, which is 55), then I listen to it and volume is exactly the same.  Sorry this is confusing to read, here we go:

*HID Mode ON:
Windows volume 12 (actually 100%, but you just can't see)
W2-131 volume 55*

Is identical in loudness to:

*HID Mode OFF:
Windows volume 100
W2-131 volume 55*

And I can't perceive any quality difference (or at least to my ears anyway).  I know people will call me out on "but it's not scientific" LOL, but I hope I can tell the difference between 12 windows volume and 100 windows volume with just my ear.  

Anyway... this mean when HID mode is on, it reads 100% windows volume regardless what you set it in the OS, it only acts as a controller for your hardware volume.  So with HID mode on it function exactly like other dongles that rely on OS volume.  Secretly pumping out 100% volume but use your OS volume as a control for hardware volume if that makes sense.


----------



## emusic13

I find W2 smooth too.

Maybe you already had the one you were searching for the whole time: your Dragonfly Red


----------



## Hyde00

emusic13 said:


> I find W2 smooth too.
> 
> Maybe you already had the one you were searching for the whole time: your Dragonfly Red


That's what I'm scared about...... it's like ever since Dragonfly Red I've tried 7 dongle dac and 3 desktop units thinking I can "find an easy upgrade" because everyone else says Dragonfly Red sucks LOL.  I mean.... it does have its flaws too that's why I'm looking for upgrade.

But I've been just mostly running in sidegrade circles (gain some, lose some).  Again it might possibly just be "familiarity" where I've listened to it for so long so it's engraved into my brain, that and or maybe I'm looking for specific things and the current trend is neutrality so doesn't offer what I'm looking for.  That or what I'm looking for doesn't exist. 

It's like I'm looking for emo songs when the current trend is R&B.  Or like listening to Celine Dion at a goth club.  I must be going crazy LOL.


----------



## zeroshiki

Hyde00 said:


> *TL;DR version:*
> 
> I bought W2-131 and wondering if I should try W2 next.  Want a bit closer female vocal, a bit more treble, a bit wider, and bit more splashy cymbal / snare drum.  Slightly less mid bass.  Overall a tiny bit more aggressive.
> 
> ...


i may be able to help a little..

i also got w2 131 first.. couldn't get over wondering how w2 og and ru6 sounded..

first and foremost: it depends on the pairing, so it may be different for everyone.

for my setup: it's from pc usb>w2>tia fourte

when i got ru6 after the 131, my sentiments mirror yours. i was really amazed at first and really thought this is the one! and then slowly realized the flaws just as you stated(sub bass rolled off, treble rolled off) and i also found out on busy tracks with lots of instruments going on(jazz for example), the separations isn't that good and it can become confusing/congested because of the mid centric tuning. listening to RU6 itself will wow anyone, it has a really pleasant tuning and won't highlight all those flaws but it can be very apparent when AB-ing between the 131 and ru6. decided the ru6 is not for me. so it had to go. mind you, i still think the RU6 is really good, especially on vocals. it's very unique. but unfortunately, it has a faint hiss on the fourte, and that's one thing i avoid at all cost.. other minuses i actually can live with(especially because of the lush mids/vocals, it is really special on RU6)

shortly after, i got the w2 og.. now compared to ru6, this is much more difficult to decide. between the 131 and og.., both are really2 good and has a similar sound sig with the 131 being more relaxing to listen to, vocal more organic on 131 while the OG feels more transparent(on vocals), bass i like better on 131 as the og sometimes feel a little thin on the mid bass. but all in all, both are equally enjoyable to listen to. and as for rock music, my library only has a few rock music, but from what i remember listening to them(lenny kravitz, U2), the OG is better as it has more 'energy' potrayed generally on everything.

i haven't been able to decide yet which one has to go. so both are still in my possesion. and probably will stay that way. 131 is kinda the middle way between W2 OG and RU6. lol. and W2 OG is getting scarce btw, i'd just get it if i were you and give it a try, won't be hard to sell later if you decide not to keep it. hope that helps


----------



## Currawong

Hyde00 said:


> Surprisingly hard to find info regarding this. One source did say "Whereas, turning on the HID key, the W2 controls the volume of the smartphone or source. When turned on, the volume on the W2 DAC remains at the last value it was set to. And pressing the volume up or down on the W2 only changes the volume on the smartphone. For me, I’d rather set this off, so that I can control the volume of the smartphone and W2 independently." then that would be terrible.





Andrew_WOT said:


> With HID mode activated hardware volume is locked at 100, which makes me believe that only source (digital domain) volume works.
> As for V shaped response for Tune 01, the link I posted was from guy responding to the claim in review, and to my ears he is more on target with his assessment than the reviewer.


I had assumed that HID mode allowed the "computer" to control the internal volume. I'll check with L&P about what it actually does.


zeroshiki said:


> mid centric tuning


What you are experiencing has nothing whatsoever to do with frequency or tuning. This is just how NOS R2R DACs sound. It's a pattern of distortion which affects vocals and instruments in this way. Some people really like it.  The funny irony is that if you make a high-quality R2R DAC, such as the Schiit Yggdrasil, with a well-made digital filter, it doesn't sound like this at all.


----------



## senorx12562

Currawong said:


> I had assumed that HID mode allowed the "computer" to control the internal volume. I'll check with L&P about what it actually does.
> 
> What you are experiencing has nothing whatsoever to do with frequency or tuning. This is just how NOS R2R DACs sound. It's a pattern of distortion which affects vocals and instruments in this way. Some people really like it.  The funny irony is that if you make a high-quality R2R DAC, such as the Schiit Yggdrasil, with a well-made digital filter, it doesn't sound like this at all.


Neither does the GumBy, but they are, after all, not nos dacs. And many times the size and price ofc.


----------



## Hyde00

zeroshiki said:


> i may be able to help a little..
> 
> i also got w2 131 first.. couldn't get over wondering how w2 og and ru6 sounded..
> 
> ...


Damn this is super helpful!  Thank you so much!  Also good to hear I'm not alone on this lol.

My setup is PC USB -> W2-131 -> Denon D5200.

Though I currently don't have balanced cable, only running 3.5 mm single ended.  I wonder if I should pick up a 4.4 balanced cable.

But in the mean time I'll try to get a W2 from the classified and go from there.  If what you said is correct then this sound promising lol.

Thanks!!!


Currawong said:


> I had assumed that HID mode allowed the "computer" to control the internal volume. I'll check with L&P about what it actually does.
> 
> What you are experiencing has nothing whatsoever to do with frequency or tuning. This is just how NOS R2R DACs sound. It's a pattern of distortion which affects vocals and instruments in this way. Some people really like it.  The funny irony is that if you make a high-quality R2R DAC, such as the Schiit Yggdrasil, with a well-made digital filter, it doesn't sound like this at all.


https://www.head-fi.org/threads/lux...-info-on-post-1.949448/page-311#post-16845379

I posted a little bit earlier but basically with HID on I think it functions like other dongle dac that's host volume.

I think it receives 100% volume from computer (or whatever source) so it maintain the full integrity of data, and the volume you see in the source (i.e. computer) only acts as a volume controller.  Otherwise it would be really bad if it degrades quality when say source volume is at 12%.

Again I guess we could check with Luxury and Precision but this is what I noticed from my own testing.


----------



## zeroshiki

Hyde00 said:


> Damn this is super helpful!  Thank you so much!  Also good to hear I'm not alone on this lol.
> 
> My setup is PC USB -> W2-131 -> Denon D5200.
> 
> ...


I think i read somewhere for the 3.5mm the 131 has better performance than the OG. There is a chinese review link posted somewhere on this thread, it has measurements comparing 131 and OG and the 3.5mm on 131 measured significantly better. But  i dont have any impression firsthand on 3.5mm as my experiences were on 4.4mm. So maybe you should take this into consideration. Cheers


----------



## Hyde00

zeroshiki said:


> I think i read somewhere for the 3.5mm the 131 has better performance than the OG. There is a chinese review link posted somewhere on this thread, it has measurements comparing 131 and OG and the 3.5mm on 131 measured significantly better. But  i dont have any impression firsthand on 3.5mm as my experiences were on 4.4mm. So maybe you should take this into consideration. Cheers


lol yes my friend told me about this, and this is why I went with W2-131 first since I only have single ended cable.  But I guess this is head-fi we always go full circle.

I guess I'll need to pick up a 4.4 mm balanced cable now.  Thanks!


----------



## Ufanco

Sounds like the W2 otg might be worth hanging on too? Been debating on selling mine since I bought the ORIOLUS BA300S.
Have a bunch of usb otg cables I bought for it and it’s hard to see it going unused. If I sell sounds like the replacement W2 doesn’t sound as good if later want one.
I haven’t been in this thread in awhile is there any word on a w3 in the works?


----------



## musicday

Ufanco said:


> Sounds like the W2 otg might be worth hanging on too? Been debating on selling mine since I bought the ORIOLUS BA300S.
> Have a bunch of usb otg cables I bought for it and it’s hard to see it going unused. If I sell sounds like the replacement W2 doesn’t sound as good if later want one.
> I haven’t been in this thread in awhile is there any word on a w3 in the works?


Don't know about a W3 anytime soon, but if they can add more features to the W2 will be great.


----------



## Hyde00 (Mar 8, 2022)

musicday said:


> Don't know about a W3 anytime soon, but if they can add more features to the W2 will be great.


lol maybe I'm getting old but...... I thought W2-131 had TOO MANY features.  I think I'm old school where I just want to plug it in and start listening to music without having to worry about the 1000 available options.

In this case I think xDuoo Link2 Bal (don't own it yet) fit my preference better where it's just UAC1/UAC2 toggle and high/low gain toggle and that's it!  I don't think I need any extra fancy features or fancy OLED screen.  Also if we could cut the cost by cutting down unnecessary features that would be great too.

Which new feature you think you might need that's not present currently on W2 and W2-131?


----------



## senorx12562

Hyde00 said:


> lol maybe I'm getting old but...... I thought W2-131 had TOO MANY features.  I think I'm old school where I just want to plug it in and start listening to music without having to worry about the 1000 available options.
> 
> In this case I think xDuoo Link2 Bal (don't own it yet) fit my preference better where it's just UAC1/UAC2 toggle and high/low gain toggle and that's it!  I don't think I need any extra fancy features or fancy OLED screen.  Also if we could cut the cost by cutting down unnecessary features that would be great too.
> 
> Which new feature you think you might need that's not present currently on W2 and W2-131?


I would gladly trade the s/pdif out for a line-out.


----------



## Hyde00

senorx12562 said:


> I would gladly trade the s/pdif out for a line-out.


Ah actually that's a good point.


----------



## rarewolf

Hyde00 said:


> lol maybe I'm getting old but...... I thought W2-131 had TOO MANY features.  I think I'm old school where I just want to plug it in and start listening to music without having to worry about the 1000 available options.
> 
> In this case I think xDuoo Link2 Bal (don't own it yet) fit my preference better where it's just UAC1/UAC2 toggle and high/low gain toggle and that's it!  I don't think I need any extra fancy features or fancy OLED screen.  Also if we could cut the cost by cutting down unnecessary features that would be great too.
> 
> Which new feature you think you might need that's not present currently on W2 and W2-131?



The feature I’d like to see, but cannot understand why it couldn’t be implemented for the W2 (or 131), would be to be able to roll your own SDF profile to match your IEM. It’s already there, except L&P insists (at this time) to create the SDFs in house for IEMs for their own reasons (although I do imagine some users find use). Access to the SDFs is already implemented via firmware update—I see no reason why it cannot be implemented via software.


----------



## rarewolf

The Apple lightning port’s limitation to 100mA has been talked about here before, and I’m using the OE OTG cable to get around the limitation. However, I’m considering an iPad that comes with the USB-C port. The only reason I can find for Apple’s limitation is saving battery power, and that makes me believe Apple may have implemented a similar limitation to the iPad’s USB-C. If true, is there a work-around similar to the OE cable?


----------



## Ufanco (Mar 9, 2022)

rarewolf said:


> The Apple lightning port’s limitation to 100mA has been talked about here before, and I’m using the OE OTG cable to get around the limitation. However, I’m considering an iPad that comes with the USB-C port. The only reason I can find for Apple’s limitation is saving battery power, and that makes me believe Apple may have implemented a similar limitation to the iPad’s USB-C. If true, is there a work-around similar to the OE cable?


Using W2 with my ipad4 it was a better experience than using it with the  iPhone 12mini. The battery life and bigger screen made it more enjoyable and easy to use. Plus having it connected with the L adapter worked better than iPhone using the lighting to usb c adapter. 
Here is a picture of the L shaped c to c connection.


----------



## Hyde00 (Mar 11, 2022)

*TL;DR:*
Recently sold RU6 to get W2, so now I get to compare DFR vs W2-131 vs W2.  Single ended for my preference DFR beats W2-131 and W2.  Balanced everything so far has just been "different".  Different trade off, you gain some you lose some.  No real winner yet (or everyone's winner?).

*Side Rant:*
Why is 4.4 mm balanced SO FREAKING TIGHT.  Every time I put it in/pull it out I feel like I'm going to break the unit.  Is this normal?  Also Meze 4.4 balanced cable is not bad but why is the cable so springy, I wish it would retain the shape a bit less but otherwise not bad so far.

*Long Version:*
Okay so to recap, I've had Dragonfly Red (here on will be referred as DFR) for a long while now and I've been trying to "upgrade" from it for a long time now, tried many desktop gear and now I'm back to focusing on dongles.  I've since got W2-131, RU6, then sold the RU6 to get a W2 which arrived on Wednesday (2 days ago).  I've also bought the Meze 4.4 mm balanced wire this week.  Though slightly regret that I didn't have the balanced wire before I sold off RU6 (had to test it off 3.5 mm connection).  Oh well it's what it is.

Anyway........ again as I've mentioned I only got the W2 2 days ago so this is more or less just first impression.  But I really don't think the choice as clear as people make it out to be.  Off the bat I know people will think like oh W2-131 and W2 will beat DFR easy because it's newer and more expensive (also because we're talking in the W2 thread. ).  But I'll be honest I've been splitting hair trying to figure which one I like better, even between W2 and W2-131 I'm splitting hair too.  I know the consensus here is that everyone here like W2 more, but it's really just "different" same as DFR is also "different".

Off bat I'll say this, if you're thinking 3.5 mm single ended, DFR basically beats W2 and W2-131.  Not by a huge margin but enough that I think I'm ok with selling the other 2 off and won't look back.

Where things get interesting is when I got the Meze 4.4 mm balanced wire now that's where the splitting hair begins.  Keep in mind DFR doesn't have balanced output so I'm comparing single ended to balanced output on W2 and W2-131.  You might think "that's not a fair comparison".  Well..... if I tell you DFR single ended is as powerful as balanced from W2 and W2-131, you might think I'm crazy.  But it's true, also if you're talking strictly about power.  I was expecting going from single ended to balanced should be like double the power, should be twice as loud.  But I think decibels work logarithmically so it's not as simple as that.  But in any case I find it just gets "a little bit" louder when I switched to balanced.  But where balanced really gets its benefit I find is from the separation, things just cleared up and less congested.  Funny enough maybe because of this I always thought W2-131 vocal a bit recessed, somehow after switching to balanced then vocal is about just right now LOL.  Maybe other instruments got pushed away and now there's room for vocal to breathe.  So anyway.... power wise.... about equal, OH and W2-131 is a little bit powerful than W2 matching what we read in the spec (suppose to be 10%).

Resolution....... ok this is where W2-131 and W2 definitely wins LOL.  DFR has is UAC1 only while W2-131 and W2 can switch to UAC2 which allow you to go into higher data rate.  Also yes in this case the newer chip is showing more finesse to the sound.  But oddly enough separation / sound stage I actually find it pretty close.  Like DFR is actually pretty wide and pretty separated, but it might also because its tuning where it's a bit treble heavy which give the perception of wider?  Oh though imaging......... RU6 hands down is the best.  After that W2-131 and W2 is better than DFR.  DFR has crap imaging LOL.

Anyway so where I'm splitting hair is tonal balance.  W2 is clearer and airier but also at time can be thin sounding (including both female and male voices).  Though sub bass actually hits deep.  W2-131 is a little bit narrower but it goes into the direction of warmth and rich.  Voices both female and male sounds better, more texture.  Guitar / Piano both sounds richer, though Violin might be the same compare to W2.  But everything is a little bit more in your face now so less separated vs W2.  Though definitely richer texture and warmer sounding.  Now DFR is where things get interesting where it maintains W2's separation but also is richer and warmer sounding than W2-131.  DFR's tuning is basically similar to W2 where you add a bit more treble and add a bit more sub bass, but in the case of DFR you just ADD A LOT MORE treble and ADD A LOT MORE bass and ADD A LOT MORE vocal presence LOL (most forward vocal).  Then you'll be like that's just v shaped, no the weird thing is DFR has more pronounced mid too, it's really bizarre.  Though it's not as refined sounding as the other 2, but it's definitely more fun sounding than the other 2.  I imagine DFR is like the Grado of the dongle world where if you love it, you love it.  Otherwise you hate it LOL.

So did I reach a conclusion?  Not yet...... there are some songs DFR do better and some songs W2 and W2-131 do better.  Need more time to process, though to be honest even though I'm nitpicking here but they're actually more alike than they are different.  W2-131 and W2 are actually the closest sounding to DFR that I've come across so far LOL (hence splitting hair).  Oh this is done with Denon D5200 (24 ohm, 103 sensitivity), I know most people use iem here so your mileage might be different.

Cheers!

*EDIT:*  Oh feel free to ask if you have any questions regarding W2-131 vs W2, I might take some pictures later.


----------



## Andrew_WOT

Did you try to play with Tune 01 and 02 of W2?


----------



## Hyde00 (Mar 12, 2022)

Andrew_WOT said:


> Did you try to play with Tune 01 and 02 of W2?


Tune 02, AH CRAP I forgot about Tune 01.  I should test it out later.

I start with Tune 02 because I find it has closer vocal.  And generally I like closer vocal.  Tune 01 from memory I think has more distant vocal but spacing is a bit better but a bit more v shaped sounding.

Another thing I haven't try is W2's 3.5 mm connection.  I went straight to balanced.  I should give 3.5 mm a try just to see lol.  W2-131 I did test it with 3.5 mm for a while.

*EDIT:*  HMMMMMMMM I just tried Tune 01, I think the timbre is better.  Interesting..... should test this out for the next few days.

*EDIT2:*  HMMMMMMMM voices definitely sound better, has much more texture.  Okay going to keep listening for a few days and come back to this later.


----------



## gnahra (Mar 12, 2022)

New W2-131 owner checking in.
So far, very impressed…had to send my DX3xx in for service and picked up the W2 to tide me over until the DX3xx comes back.
Started listening with my Andro Gold Ti’s and haven’t felt the need to try with my other IEMs yet.  Low gain, NOS, black background, super engaging.

Question for the group - I am having some problems (intermittent) connecting the W2 to my iPad via USB-C (no problems so far with my iPhone via lightning). I did a bit of searching and it seems like a solution may be to pick up a different cable.  Is that the only solve?

Update: I am trying now the USB-C cable with my PC and it works fine...so I don't think it's the cable?  Something funky happening with the iPad specifically I would guess.
Update 2: I tried an apple USB-C cable with the iPad and it still doesn’t work…so I can’t imagine it’s the cable. 

Thanks!


----------



## rarewolf

gnahra said:


> New W2-131 owner checking in.
> So far, very impressed…had to send my DX3xx in for service and picked up the W2 to tide me over until the DX3xx comes back.
> Started listening with my Andro Gold Ti’s and haven’t felt the need to try with my other IEMs yet.  Low gain, NOS, black background, super engaging.
> 
> ...



I’m currently looking into the iPad mini 6, and have been asking questions regarding the power from its USB-C. I haven’t turned up any problems yet. Which pad are you using?


----------



## gnahra

rarewolf said:


> I’m currently looking into the iPad mini 6, and have been asking questions regarding the power from its USB-C. I haven’t turned up any problems yet. Which pad are you using?


5th Gen Pro


----------



## lpw2dragonfly

If  interested, few recommendations .
 underrated device.
 headphones for lp w2 should be top-level and combined in character, then there will be a HI-FI sound. The day before yesterday I listened with ie800s. Sound at the level of stationary HI-FI (deep resolution and vocals). There was no sound at all with the ATH-E70. SHR940 also did not match for some reason. The ie800s were out of the box and not warmed up, but the sound is still really good in this configuration. Also, lpw2 from a PC has better sound than from a phone, but I have not used paid players yet. I think the software player plays a big role. cable, if possible, try to use the best one (I don’t have such an opportunity yet)


----------



## Andrew_WOT

Second on source. Only works properly with UAPP on Android or on Windows in Exclusive mode. 
Somehow standard Android OS USB audio resampling results in random clicks and overall more muffled presentation.


----------



## lpw2dragonfly

Second on source? did not understand sorry.
clicks on samsung s20 fe unnoticed.
 All free software players sound different. the sound is not very good on those that I tried, but I don’t remember about the exclusive mode or forced sound via usb, set it up or not. if the sound is much better in paid software, then it is worth buying. on PC foobar is very good. jriver I would not buy.


----------



## Andrew_WOT (Mar 16, 2022)

Try UAPP or Neutron on Android that bypass 16/48 resampler. I can't even listen due to some occasional crackling from that resampler, may be it's just old phone, LGV30, but bitperfect UAPP is clean as a bell. Unfortunatelly UAPP doesn't work with offline Qobuz content, have to use BT  ES100 instead.


----------



## lpw2dragonfly

tried Neutron (FREE) today . In this case, there is limited functionality. I have not been able to fully use it. oversampling. Music folders won't open. I won't buy right now. I still connect to my PC all the time. I think it's better then I'll buy a usb insulator at the PC usb output.


----------



## Hyde00

Has anyone experience any stuttering with OG W2 after installing the newest firmware and driver on PC?

I'm trying to remember if it used to stutter before the install too.  But can't recall.........


----------



## onely11

Hyde00 said:


> Has anyone experience any stuttering with OG W2 after installing the newest firmware and driver on PC?
> 
> I'm trying to remember if it used to stutter before the install too.  But can't recall.........


What do you mean by stutter? I got the W2 on 1.036 and don't have any problems


----------



## Hyde00

onely11 said:


> What do you mean by stutter? I got the W2 on 1.036 and don't have any problems


Oh I wonder if it's something else then....... like audio would get cut off for a split second and then comes back.  Unless it's my PC...... hmmmmmm............

Will restart computer and test again tomorrow lol.  Oh did you install the driver from Luxury and Precision by any chance?


----------



## onely11

Hyde00 said:


> Oh I wonder if it's something else then....... like audio would get cut off for a split second and then comes back.  Unless it's my PC...... hmmmmmm............
> 
> Will restart computer and test again tomorrow lol.  Oh did you install the driver from Luxury and Precision by any chance?


Nope didn't install the driver, its probably the cable connecting the W2 to the computer thats causing the stutter


----------



## Hyde00

onely11 said:


> Nope didn't install the driver, its probably the cable connecting the W2 to the computer thats causing the stutter


Hmmmmmmm it's entirely possible, will try a different cable tomorrow. Or I'll try uninstall driver see if it helps. Thanks!


----------



## Nikonkit

Hyde00 said:


> Hmmmmmmm it's entirely possible, will try a different cable tomorrow. Or I'll try uninstall driver see if it helps. Thanks!





Hyde00 said:


> *TL;DR:*
> Recently sold RU6 to get W2, so now I get to compare DFR vs W2-131 vs W2.  Single ended for my preference DFR beats W2-131 and W2.  Balanced everything so far has just been "different".  Different trade off, you gain some you lose some.  No real winner yet (or everyone's winner?).
> 
> *Side Rant:*
> ...


----------



## Nikonkit

I was surprised by the W2 OG because I thought something like a Mojo would walk all over it but they are comparable with maybe the Mojo just a bit cleaner and more powerful but the W2 certainly stood its ground sounding just as desirable in pure sound quality terms.


----------



## stormwrx

I am enjoying my W2-131 and so far have resisted the temptation of ordering a Chord Mojo 2 (the micro-USB charging and lack of 4.4mm outputs are a turnoff). That said, here's hoping that Luxury & Precision will have more updates in store for us. Additional IEM profiles would be awesome, including for the Sony IER-M9. I am running mine with the Normal EQ, LL Fast filter and Tune 01 so far.


----------



## Andrew_WOT

For IEMs, it's probably the end of the game, for full size phones it just doesn't have oomph, even high sensitivity ones I've tried (TH600, Clear MG) sound anemic.


----------



## Hyde00

Anyone have any explanation regarding the filters and tune by any chance?  I find Tune 01 and Tune 02 for the most part makes it more v shaped and less v shaped but sometimes vocal timbre is better in one of them depending on 3.5 mm or 4.4 mm used.

I haven't experiment much with the filters either.

Tune 01 - I find this more v shaped?
Tune 02 - this flattens it out a bit.

Fast - stock has this selected.
Slow - haven't try.
LL Fast - haven't try.
LL Slow - haven't try.
NOS - I know on RU6 I like NOS but that's probably entirely different because it's R2R.


----------



## Hyde00

Andrew_WOT said:


> For IEMs, it's probably the end of the game, for full size phones it just doesn't have oomph, even high sensitivity ones I've tried (TH600, Clear MG) sound anemic.


I've tried it on TH600 and D5200 it sounded ok.  But I need to use high gain at about 50 volume.  But as you said probably can't push bass as hard as desktop units.  Though treble and mids are actually quite good.


----------



## Andrew_WOT (Mar 25, 2022)

Hyde00 said:


> I've tried it on TH600 and D5200 it sounded ok.  But I need to use high gain at about 50 volume.  But as you said probably can't push bass as hard as desktop units.  Though treble and mids are actually quite good.


Yep, anemic as bass light.
You can learn a bit about filters in general here.
Tune 01 and 02, the only reasonable explanation I've seen is this.


----------



## ThEvil0nE

Contemplating on getting the W2-131. How good is L&P when it comes to releasing firmware update/fixes?


----------



## lpw2dragonfly

all norm. some bugs get out of course. 
 the good thing is that the device has many settings and they really work - it pleases! and tech support answers questions.
Important - if the firmware is unsuccessfully changed, (for example, a bad cable) there are several ways to restore a broken device. but there is no complete hard reset (maybe). I didn't find how to do it (hard reset).


----------



## rarewolf

ThEvil0nE said:


> Contemplating on getting the W2-131. How good is L&P when it comes to releasing firmware update/fixes?



I’m not aware of anything to fix after their latest fw update… although, because it is possible to add SDF profiles via updating firmware, I wish L&P would add provide an app for adding profiles for individual phones… #jussayin


----------



## Andrew_WOT

Has anyone had a chance to compare W2 against Mojo 1 or 2?


----------



## Hyde00

Andrew_WOT said:


> Has anyone had a chance to compare W2 against Mojo 1 or 2?


I bought Mojo 2 hopefully seller ships soon. Otherwise currently in possession of W2 and W2-131 lol.


----------



## stormwrx

Andrew_WOT said:


> Has anyone had a chance to compare W2 against Mojo 1 or 2?



Yup. I own the W2-131 and just got the Mojo 2 today.

Early impressions: I love my W2-131, but the Mojo 2 takes my Sony IER-M9 to the next level. Bass reaches deeper and hits harder, imaging is wider and more 3D feeing, and the music has a more emotional / dynamic feel to it. The adjustable EQ is nice as well. Of course, the Mojo 2 is a less portable and more expensive product (especially if you are outside the UK). As for cons, it still uses Micro-USB for charging, circa 2010 (though it does has USB-C for input).

That said, I have enjoyed the W2-131. It produces a warm, yet clean sound and punches above its weight - I may sell it to subsidize the Mojo 2, but may end up keeping it for the portability factor.


----------



## ThEvil0nE

Hyde00 said:


> currently in possession of W2 and W2-131 lol.


How are the two in comparison?


----------



## ClieOS

Is Mojo a more competent DAC/amp? Yes.

Do I miss Mojo after having W2? No.


----------



## Nikonkit

Andrew_WOT said:


> Has anyone had a chance to compare W2 against Mojo 1 or 2?


Mojo 1 is a little beefier, very slightly more refined with more power into Sennheiser HD650, the W2 is not shamed in any way sounding quick and detailed, the difference is maybe 5% in favour of the former


----------



## musicday

ClieOS said:


> Is Mojo a more competent DAC/amp? Yes.
> 
> Do I miss Mojo after having W2? No.


Yes. for it's size the W2 is already a very good little device. Have high end items make it even better.


----------



## lostrockets

Just got the 131 and so far sounds great out of the box. was curious what settings you like to use and why?


----------



## Andrew_WOT

Guess with compact package like that expecting desktop DAC/Amp performance is silly. Even with IEMs, was quite disappointed after testing it against Auralic stack with Dunu SA6. W2 sounds wooly and congested in comparison. Not really a surprise, but hoping them being may be a bit closer with not power hungry phones.
Need something transportable for office use, torn between Mojo 2 and Gryphon. Seems like Mojo may provide slightly better SQ, but the package execution is quite horrible, with silly bulbs, lack of major features like balanced output, still using micro usb, and kludge plastic usb-c afterthought.


----------



## lostrockets

Andrew_WOT said:


> Guess with compact package like that expecting desktop DAC/Amp performance is silly. Even with IEMs, was quite disappointed after testing it against Auralic stack with Dunu SA6. W2 sounds wooly and congested in comparison. Not really a surprise, but hoping them being may be a bit closer with not power hungry phones.
> Need something transportable for office use, torn between Mojo 2 and Gryphon. Seems like Mojo may provide slightly better SQ, but the package execution is quite horrible, with silly bulbs, lack of major features like balanced output, still using micro usb, and kludge plastic usb-c afterthought.


Gryphon seems like better value overall and includes bluetooth (not as a separate bulky and pricey upsell) should you need it


----------



## Andrew_WOT

Conveniently found this excellent review comparing Mojo2 and xDSD Gryphon.
https://www.head-fi.org/showcase/ifi-audio-xdsd-gryphon.25530/reviews#review-28240


----------



## Hyde00 (Apr 2, 2022)

ThEvil0nE said:


> How are the two in comparison?


Hey sorry was busy all day finally have time to sit down and respond to this.

In short they have different strengths and weaknesses:

- W2 is a bit more airier and W2-131 is a little bit more close in (still good sound stage).
- Imaging I thought both were "okay" but RU6 definitely is better.
- W2 has a bit more sparkly treble which I thought was more fun, W2-131 treble felt polite, which for my taste I like W2 treble more.
- W2-131 has more lower mids, which result in a fuller / warmer presentation.  W2 has more upper mids which has more pronounced violin sound.
- W2 seems to have sub bass and W2-131 has more mid bass, both have good bass.
- Vocal I think W2-131 has neutral vocal distance and W2 vocal feels a bit far for my taste.  I like forward vocal so both felt too far for me lol.
- Texture wise W2-131 definitely has more organic texture in vocal.  W2 vocal felt a tiny bit more flat / digital in comparison.

In the end it's different trade off, neither are bad units and neither is better than one another.  I like different things about both.  Though W2 sounds a bit more "fun" to me and W2-131 sounds a bit more "smooth and balanced".  But neither check all the boxes so I sold both and bought Mojo 2 so we'll see what happens LOL (hasn't arrived yet).


----------



## lostrockets

Hyde00 said:


> Hey sorry was busy all day finally have time to sit down and respond to this.
> 
> In short they have different strengths and weaknesses:
> 
> ...


What settings did u use for the comparison?


----------



## lostrockets (Apr 5, 2022)

Does the w2 131 feature a fully balanced 4.4 out? Just read that the competitor cayin ru6 although features a 4.4 out but not fully balanced …

Post in thread 'Cayin RU6: R-2R USB Dongle DAC with Head-Amp'
https://www.head-fi.org/threads/cayin-ru6-r-2r-usb-dongle-dac-with-head-amp.960113/post-16883432


----------



## ClieOS

lostrockets said:


> Does the w2 131 feature a fully balanced 4.4 out? Just read that the competitor cayin ru6 although features a 4.4 out but not fully balanced …
> 
> Post in thread 'Cayin RU6: R-2R USB Dongle DAC with Head-Amp'
> https://www.head-fi.org/threads/cayin-ru6-r-2r-usb-dongle-dac-with-head-amp.960113/post-16883432



I think the statement regarding RU6 in the RU6 thread is a bit mistaken on how it is phrasing 'balanced'. The fact is, as far as what technical regarded as being balanced or not, RU6 has indeed a balanced output and the way it is implemented is actually one of the most common way of how balanced output are done in many devices these days. It is no more fake or real than many other balanced output out there IMO.


----------



## godog

Anyone use Samsung s22 / s22 ultra with w2 / w2-131? I use s22u and my w2-131 keep disconnecting and reconnecting while it is plugged. I have no issues at all with another dongle(ibasso dc03) on the s22u, nor w2-131 on oneplus 7. Not sure if it is compatibility issue or anything to do with settings on my s22?


----------



## royalemint

godog said:


> Anyone use Samsung s22 / s22 ultra with w2 / w2-131? I use s22u and my w2-131 keep disconnecting and reconnecting while it is plugged. I have no issues at all with another dongle(ibasso dc03) on the s22u, nor w2-131 on oneplus 7. Not sure if it is compatibility issue or anything to do with settings on my s22?


I'm using S22 Ultra W2 first gen and have no such issues. Maybe get an aftermarket cable?


----------



## twister6

godog said:


> Anyone use Samsung s22 / s22 ultra with w2 / w2-131? I use s22u and my w2-131 keep disconnecting and reconnecting while it is plugged. I have no issues at all with another dongle(ibasso dc03) on the s22u, nor w2-131 on oneplus 7. Not sure if it is compatibility issue or anything to do with settings on my s22?



This is related to your cable.  I have S22, no issues, but I'm also not using their stock cable.  L&P stock cable is not the best quality.  You can get aftermarket cables from ddhifi, oe audio, and even cayin and lotoo cables are better quality.


----------



## rarewolf

ClieOS said:


> I think the statement regarding RU6 in the RU6 thread is a bit mistaken on how it is phrasing 'balanced'. The fact is, as far as what technical regarded as being balanced or not, RU6 has indeed a balanced output and the way it is implemented is actually one of the most common way of how balanced output are done in many devices these days. It is no more fake or real than many other balanced output out there IMO.



Correct me if I’m wrong but, the RU6 implementation may provide the power you want from a balanced output, but because it’s implemented only at the output you don’t get the full benefit of the noise reduction that would come with it having been implemented at all stages. 

I didn’t buy into the RU6 primarily because its noise rules out any DAC precision greater than 16bits.


----------



## Hyde00

lostrockets said:


> What settings did u use for the comparison?


Both were running EQ normal, DSP normal, High Gain, Filter Fast, and Tone 02.

W2-131 default came with newest firmware, W2 I upgraded to newest firmware.

W2-131 naturally is slightly more powerful than W2 so I just volume match the best as I could.  So I could still be off by a bit but that was my general impression.


lostrockets said:


> Does the w2 131 feature a fully balanced 4.4 out? Just read that the competitor cayin ru6 although features a 4.4 out but not fully balanced …
> 
> Post in thread 'Cayin RU6: R-2R USB Dongle DAC with Head-Amp'
> https://www.head-fi.org/threads/cayin-ru6-r-2r-usb-dongle-dac-with-head-amp.960113/post-16883432





rarewolf said:


> Correct me if I’m wrong but, the RU6 implementation may provide the power you want from a balanced output, but because it’s implemented only at the output you don’t get the full benefit of the noise reduction that would come with it having been implemented at all stages.
> 
> I didn’t buy into the RU6 primarily because its noise rules out any DAC precision greater than 16bits.


Yeah I think rarewolf is correct.  You'll get balanced power, but you don't get the separation / sound stage benefit from a fully balanced chain from beginning to end.  RU6 only duplicate the signal at the end to make it balanced.

To my understanding W2 and W2-131 are "fully balanced" in the sense that it start from earlier in the chain (i.e. dac chip).

Reason for RU6 not balanced all the way is due to cost, size, and power consumption.  I think Andy from Cayin explained that in order to do fully balanced they need to double the amount of resistors (because R2R, and currently already at 96 resistors).  And it would increase the power draw above the iPhone threshold (probably ok for PC but on phone it's not good).  Also hard to fit 96 resistors in such small package, now imagine double the amount of resistors.  Also more parts = cost more.

For DAPs they can probably do true balanced though, or like desktop dac/amp.


----------



## rarewolf

What are the appropriate considerations when choosing high gain over low? For example, for IEMs,  which is better… volume 70 at low gain, or volume 50 at high gain? Does it really make a difference with the L&P W2?


----------



## AlexCBSN (Apr 8, 2022)

rarewolf said:


> What are the appropriate considerations when choosing high gain over low? For example, for IEMs,  which is better… volume 70 at low gain, or volume 50 at high gain? Does it really make a difference with the L&P W2?


For me it depends upon the iem and the impact it has over the dynamics. For example with any Audiotechnica I prefer high gain. They hold their ground and benefit from the extra power to feed the bass region and have some rumble. But with Sony iems I prefer lower gain, they are quite sensitive (ex850st and n3bp.  ex1000 benefits a lot from high gain) IMR's with big dynamics do love the extra juice but can become muddy, acoustunes LOVEEEEE POWER, and so on

Planars do need juice though most ba's doesn't show much change IME


----------



## rarewolf

AlexCBSN said:


> For me it depends upon the iem and the impact it has over the dynamics. For example with any Audiotechnica I prefer high gain. They hold their ground and benefit from the extra power to feed the bass region and have some rumble. But with Sony iems I prefer lower gain, they are quite sensitive (ex850st and n3bp.  ex1000 benefits a lot from high gain) IMR's with big dynamics do love the extra juice but can become muddy, acoustunes LOVEEEEE POWER, and so on
> 
> Planars do need juice though most ba's doesn't show much change IME



I use the 4.4mm balanced output for my planars. For IEMs that scale better with respect to power, I would think choosing a balanced 4V output over SE would be a totally different consideration than which gain setting? Am I wrong?


----------



## Andrew_WOT

I only heard clear difference from switching to High gain with Smabat ST-10s Gold (150 Ohm) earbuds, they were very anemic in Low.


----------



## Hyde00

rarewolf said:


> What are the appropriate considerations when choosing high gain over low? For example, for IEMs,  which is better… volume 70 at low gain, or volume 50 at high gain? Does it really make a difference with the L&P W2?


I'll be honest, I only tested this on day one of getting W2-131 so I could be wrong...... but I remember it just doesn't sound right at low gain for my headphone?  Again it's been a while so I could be wrong.  But generally speaking for other amps I've noticed the following, again not always but most of the time:

- High gain seems to open up layering and soundstage
- High gain timbre sound more correct
- High gain sound more dynamic

For W2-131 me memory is fading but my guess is that maybe it just didn't sound the right when volume matched at low gain for my headphone.  Different gear react differently so it is best to test with your gear too.

For me the most noticeable thing is listening for human voice, a lot of the time the voices just don't sound right when using low gain (most notably with Project Polaris and Playmate 2).  Only exception is that RU6 I liked low gain better lol.  Again test yourself since your iem/headphone might react differently.  Good luck!


----------



## rlw6534 (Apr 8, 2022)

The gain setting doesn't change the power characteristics or dynamics of the amp, it just changes the volume.  If you run out of volume at low gain, switch it to high.  It's that simple.  And yes, louder generally sounds better to most ears, but it does't matter whether it's done by gain or the volume knob.


----------



## Hyde00

rlw6534 said:


> The gain setting doesn't change the power characteristics or dynamics of the amp, it just changes the volume.  If you run out of volume at low gain, switch it to high.  It's that simple.  And yes, louder generally sounds better to most ears, but it does't matter whether it's done by gain or the volume knob.


I feel like in theory it should be the case, where low and high gain should sound identical when volume matched.

But in actuality from my testing I find they sound different when volume matched. And I've tried it on all the amps I owned and almost all of them sound different on high and low gain. Hence why everytime I buy a new amp this is the first thing I test.

Then again everyone's ear and headphones are different so I'm only speaking from my own experience.


----------



## Andrew_WOT

Great study on the subject
https://www.audiosciencereview.com/...s/study-headphone-amp-gains-low-or-high.5495/


----------



## Hyde00

Andrew_WOT said:


> Great study on the subject
> https://www.audiosciencereview.com/...s/study-headphone-amp-gains-low-or-high.5495/


This I agree, most measurement seems to show low gain measure better.

But I owned Schiiit Asgard 3 and Vali 2+ at one point and the sound difference between low gain and high gain was quite obvious. Like low gain sound very in your face and almost no sound stage and high gain open up sound stage tremendously. This was tested on Denon D2000.

Again probably would get different results on sensitive iem or high impedance headphone (say like 300 Ohm). But I don't have those to test lol.

Although luckily this is something that is easy to test and anyone can give it a try actually. 🙂


----------



## rarewolf

Andrew_WOT said:


> Great study on the subject
> https://www.audiosciencereview.com/...s/study-headphone-amp-gains-low-or-high.5495/



So, for a given volume level, you should expect more noise using high gain… but how much noise, even nil, is amplifier dependent…


----------



## Faustchz

A sincere question: do you guys know any DAP that sound exactly like the W2? 

I ask this because my recent purchases of DAPs have been awful. I have had the Hiby R3Pro, Shanling Q1, and Hiby New R6 for my IEMs. I voltage-matched all of them around 6mV so that volume differences are controlled and minimized. All of these DAPs are surprisingly lack of bass compared to the W2, let alone my desktop amp. All of them sound really shallow and light-weighted, especially the most expensive New R6, it makes wired IEM sound like Bluetooth. I keep an old Fiio M3Pro which sounds much closer to the W2 than any of those newer gears. It at least has the right amount of bass. I am considering ibasso DX240 or DX300, but really want to make sure they sound at least as good the W2.


----------



## Hyde00

Faustchz said:


> A sincere question: do you guys know any DAP that sound exactly like the W2?
> 
> I ask this because my recent purchases of DAPs have been awful. I have had the Hiby R3Pro, Shanling Q1, and Hiby New R6 for my IEMs. I voltage-matched all of them around 6mV so that volume differences are controlled and minimized. All of these DAPs are surprisingly lack of bass compared to the W2, let alone my desktop amp. All of them sound really shallow and light-weighted, especially the most expensive New R6, it makes wired IEM sound like Bluetooth. I keep an old Fiio M3Pro which sounds much closer to the W2 than any of those newer gears. It at least has the right amount of bass. I am considering ibasso DX240 or DX300, but really want to make sure they sound at least as good the W2.


I share the same sentiment, most gear these days are tuned to be neutral it's actually quite hard to find gear with an emphasis on bass like W2.

Hmmmm is there anything preventing you from just plugging your W2 into the DAP? Or just too many items to carry?


----------



## Faustchz

Hyde00 said:


> I share the same sentiment, most gear these days are tuned to be neutral it's actually quite hard to find gear with an emphasis on bass like W2.
> 
> Hmmmm is there anything preventing you from just plugging your W2 into the DAP? Or just too many items to carry?


It's mostly the ergonomics of a dangling dongle that bothers me. I could tie them together, but if thickness was no longer a concern, I might as well just tie the DAP with a portable amp.


----------



## Hyde00

Faustchz said:


> It's mostly the ergonomics of a dangling dongle that bothers me. I could tie them together, but if thickness was no longer a concern, I might as well just tie the DAP with a portable amp.


Ah yes that makes sense, I guess also point of having a DAP is to have everything in one convenient and neat unit I guess.

Hopefully someone here knows something, sorry I'm clueless when it comes to DAPs.


----------



## rarewolf

Faustchz said:


> A sincere question: do you guys know any DAP that sound exactly like the W2?
> 
> I ask this because my recent purchases of DAPs have been awful. I have had the Hiby R3Pro, Shanling Q1, and Hiby New R6 for my IEMs. I voltage-matched all of them around 6mV so that volume differences are controlled and minimized. All of these DAPs are surprisingly lack of bass compared to the W2, let alone my desktop amp. All of them sound really shallow and light-weighted, especially the most expensive New R6, it makes wired IEM sound like Bluetooth. I keep an old Fiio M3Pro which sounds much closer to the W2 than any of those newer gears. It at least has the right amount of bass. I am considering ibasso DX240 or DX300, but really want to make sure they sound at least as good the W2.



Personally, the source for my W2 is a smartphone with access to my media server. However, if I were to consider a DAP, it would only be because it offered equalization, PEQ to boot. Are you telling me DAPs don’t offer equalization??


----------



## Andrew_WOT (Apr 12, 2022)

Faustchz said:


> It's mostly the ergonomics of a dangling dongle that bothers me. I could tie them together, but if thickness was no longer a concern, I might as well just tie the DAP with a portable amp.


You can get L&P case that attaches to the back of the phone with magnet.
@rarewolf, UAPP has PEQ, if you want it on the phone?
https://www.head-fi.org/threads/usb...ort-for-android.704065/page-120#post-14531516


----------



## rarewolf

Andrew_WOT said:


> @rarewolf, UAPP has PEQ, if you want it on the phone?


… iPhone, unfortunately…


----------



## stormwrx

Selling my W2-131 in the classifieds if anyone is looking for one. Not really using it at my desk these days. Thanks.


----------



## lostrockets

i know this doesnt have a line out, but as far as using this as an input for an amp, how far away is it from being line level? eg 50%, 70% of a true line out?


----------



## rarewolf

lostrockets said:


> i know this doesnt have a line out, but as far as using this as an input for an amp, how far away is it from being line level? eg 50%, 70% of a true line out?



Why not consider configuring the W2 for SPDIF and purchasing a 3.5mm SPDIF-to-coaxial adapter cable?


----------



## Andrew_WOT

rarewolf said:


> Why not consider configuring the W2 for SPDIF and purchasing a 3.5mm SPDIF-to-coaxial adapter cable?


Isn't SPDIF a digital protocol, how do you feed it into amp?


----------



## ClieOS

lostrockets said:


> i know this doesnt have a line out, but as far as using this as an input for an amp, how far away is it from being line level? eg 50%, 70% of a true line out?


Line level is generally defined as the voltage output level with the highest SNR (*presumably into a very high impedance input, like a typical amp input that is a few thousands ohm). This level is not a fixed number and it can changed with different output sources pairing with different input amps.

Anyway, to make life simpler without going into too much detail - just max out W2 volume as long as you didn't hear any obvious clipping on the amp. If you do hear clipping, reduce W2 volume till the clipping goes away.


----------



## rarewolf

Andrew_WOT said:


> Isn't SPDIF a digital protocol, how do you feed it into amp?



You’re correct about it being digital. Most amps but, admittedly not all, offer a coaxial input. It is a simple RCA connector, and the RCA cables designed for coaxial digital are usually better shielded. If yours is an older amplifier it may indeed not offer this type of input.


----------



## Andrew_WOT

rarewolf said:


> You’re correct about it being digital. Most amps but, admittedly not all, offer a coaxial input. It is a simple RCA connector, and the RCA cables designed for coaxial digital are usually better shielded. If yours is an older amplifier it may indeed not offer this type of input.


That only applies to 2 in 1 type of equipment combining DAC and amplifier, nothing to do with new/old, amplifier function is to amplify already decoded analogue signal.
Essentially it turns W2 into USB dongle for use with "older" DACs not featuring USB input.


----------



## rarewolf

Andrew_WOT said:


> That only applies to 2 in 1 type of equipment combining DAC and amplifier, nothing to do with new/old, amplifier function is to amplify already decoded analogue signal.
> Essentially it turns W2 into USB dongle for use with "older" DACs not featuring USB input.



Hmmm? … I don’t understand. Why would you use the W2’s DAC as the front end of another DAC?

And… older amplifiers do not have a SPDIF coaxial input because it wasn’t invented yet. If the OP does indeed have an older amp, then he only needs a SPDIF coaxial to L-R RCA adapter. 
https://www.amazon.com/Orei-DA21X-Premium-Converter-Headphone/dp/B00F4ORTZ6


----------



## Andrew_WOT (Apr 18, 2022)

SPDIF - digital
Amp input - analogue
Is there analogue SPDIF I am not aware?
What you linked is essentially a cheap DAC.


----------



## ClieOS

rarewolf said:


> Hmmm? … I don’t understand. *Why would you use the W2’s DAC as the front end of another DAC*?
> 
> And… older amplifiers do not have a SPDIF coaxial input because it wasn’t invented yet. If the OP does indeed have an older amp, then he only needs a* SPDIF coaxial to L-R RCA adapter.*
> https://www.amazon.com/Orei-DA21X-Premium-Converter-Headphone/dp/B00F4ORTZ6



You have said it yourself (*red highlighted*) that there is no reason to use W2 to feed another DAC, yet the adapter you are suggesting (*black highlighted*) is exactly what you said people shouldn't use, so what are you saying? That kind of adapter is on its own a DAC (and usually a cheap one). Using an adapter like those pretty much defeats the purpose of having the excellent DAC inside W2 in the first place. So even if the amp haws a SPDIF input (which technically makes it a DAC/amp), it is still kinda pointless to feed W2's SPDIF into it as that will still bypass W2 internal excellent DAC. Given howe good W2's analog output is, just maxing out its volume and feed the analog output directly into an amp will give you the best result.


----------



## senorx12562

ClieOS said:


> You have said it yourself (*red highlighted*) that there is no reason to use W2 to feed another DAC, yet the adapter you are suggesting (*black highlighted*) is exactly what you said people shouldn't use, so what are you saying? That kind of adapter is on its own a DAC (and usually a cheap one). Using an adapter like those pretty much defeats the purpose of having the excellent DAC inside W2 in the first place. So even if the amp haws a SPDIF input (which technically makes it a DAC/amp), it is still kinda pointless to feed W2's SPDIF into it as that will still bypass W2 internal excellent DAC. Given howe good W2's analog output is, just maxing out its volume and feed the analog output directly into an amp will give you the best result.


There does seem to be a market for ddcs, at least I see numerous different ones offered for sale. I have two desktop dacs that sound better via their coax inputs than their USB inputs, and both sound better specifically from the s/pdif out of the W2 than directly from the usb out of a tablet or pc. I would've preferred an actual line-out, but overall, I'm still pretty happy with the W2.


----------



## ClieOS

senorx12562 said:


> There does seem to be a market for ddcs, at least I see numerous different ones offered for sale. I have two desktop dacs that sound better via their coax inputs than their USB inputs, and both sound better specifically from the s/pdif out of the W2 than directly from the usb out of a tablet or pc. I would've preferred an actual line-out, but overall, I'm still pretty happy with the W2.


There is a market I am sure. But if the main purpose is to get SPDIF out of a PC, a decently good dedicated USB to SPDIF converter will only be around 1/10 ~ 1/5 of the cost of W2.


----------



## senorx12562

ClieOS said:


> There is a market I am sure. But if the main purpose is to get SPDIF out of a PC, a decently good dedicated USB to SPDIF converter will only be around 1/10 ~ 1/5 of the cost of W2.


I haven't seen any at that price, but I don't doubt that they are out there. But I do doubt that anyone would buy a W2 with that as the main use case. But as a wise man once said, nobody ever went broke underestimating people's intelligence.


----------



## rarewolf

ClieOS said:


> You have said it yourself (*red highlighted*) that there is no reason to use W2 to feed another DAC, yet the adapter you are suggesting (*black highlighted*) is exactly what you said people shouldn't use, so what are you saying? That kind of adapter is on its own a DAC (and usually a cheap one). Using an adapter like those pretty much defeats the purpose of having the excellent DAC inside W2 in the first place. So even if the amp haws a SPDIF input (which technically makes it a DAC/amp), it is still kinda pointless to feed W2's SPDIF into it as that will still bypass W2 internal excellent DAC. Given howe good W2's analog output is, just maxing out its volume and feed the analog output directly into an amp will give you the best result.



You’re correct… but my included link is not a suggestion—it was in response to a question as to what would be required if the OP’s amplifier didn’t offer a coaxial digital input. My primary “suggestion” was to use SPDIF out of the W2 and into the amplifier’s digital coaxial input. My mistake was assuming the OP’s amplifier provided that modern input.


----------



## rarewolf

rarewolf said:


> So, for a given volume level, you should expect more noise using high gain… but how much noise, even nil, is amplifier dependent…



My apologies for again bringing up what might’ve been considered a settled topic, but…

I just listened to a review of the new Moondrop DAC/Amp dongle, and the implementation of high gain vs low gain for the balanced connection was a simple upping the voltage from 2V to 4V. Is this method the usual implementation?

The reason I ask is because, relative to the power limitations of amplifiers, difficult to drive IEMs and headphones are said to rely more on voltage than current. Planar drivers are usually included in this group, although some are more efficient than others. If the gain implementation is to double the voltage does it make sense to always use a lower volume setting with high gain with planar drivers?


----------



## Andrew_WOT (Apr 19, 2022)

rarewolf said:


> You’re correct… but my included link is not a suggestion—it was in response to a question as to what would be required if the OP’s amplifier didn’t offer a coaxial digital input. My primary “suggestion” was to use SPDIF out of the W2 and into the amplifier’s digital coaxial input. My mistake was assuming the OP’s amplifier provided that modern input.


One more time, amplifier, doesn't matter how "modern" it is, does not have coaxial or any other digital input by design, you need DAC as Digital Analog Converter for that.
You must have happened to have DAC/AMP 2 in 1 combo, which probably has USB input as well, which brings the question what is the function of W2 in your setup?


----------



## rarewolf

Andrew_WOT said:


> One more time, amplifier, doesn't matter how "modern" it is, does not have coaxial or any other digital input by design, you need DAC as Digital Analog Converter for that.
> You must have happened to have DAC/AMP 2 in 1 combo, which probably has USB input as well, which brings the question what is the function of W2 in your setup?



You maybe correct, but what is confusing is… if what you say is true what purpose does the W2’s SPDIF output serve?


----------



## Andrew_WOT

rarewolf said:


> You maybe correct, but what is confusing is… if what you say is true what purpose does the W2’s SPDIF output serve?


It might serve as a pretty good USB to SPDIF converter for DACs that either do not have USB input or have older USB receiver based on isochronous protocol.
I used to use this M2Teh hiFace two with my older Chord DAC64 and then more advanced iFi iLink before moving to more modern Auralic Vega and Yolong DA8 DACs with good on board async USB receivers.
So yes, for modern DACs the application of this mode is limited or non existent.


----------



## ClieOS

rarewolf said:


> You maybe correct, but what is confusing is… if what you say is true what purpose does the W2’s SPDIF output serve?



It serves the same purpose as those super tight backseats of supercars - something that seems to be nice to have in a pinch but otherwise can be completely removed / ignored without affecting the primary value or function of the product.


----------



## lpw2dragonfly

sorry, M2Teh hiFace two is not a very good converter. ABC adel - TOP LEVEL. and cheap (loy costs). so later i will comparere digital out with LP W2. (not so fast).


----------



## lpw2dragonfly

ABC PCB Edel - correct name


----------



## Andrew_WOT

lpw2dragonfly said:


> sorry, M2Teh hiFace two is not a very good converter. ABC adel - TOP LEVEL. and cheap (loy costs). so later i will comparere digital out with LP W2. (not so fast).


They all like 10+ years old tech including Edel, m2tech and IFi stopped making them long time ago.


----------



## lpw2dragonfly

OFFTOP  SORRY.  the company is rebranding. now that:    engineered SA    https://www.engineered.ch/    I'm sure it's still the same amazing quality. HI-END CHEAP! (OEM products).
was skeptical about the Chinese quality of LP W2 but now they are great. (not cheap devices)


----------



## iFi audio

rarewolf said:


> You maybe correct, but what is confusing is… if what you say is true what purpose does the W2’s SPDIF output serve?



As per @Andrew_WOT's post you could turn your W2 into a SPDIF converter for a different DAC. Then your W2 would work as a transport only and some other device could then do D/A conversion. A DAP's ability to output digital data via SPDIF and like so bypass its internal DAC is particularly appealing for users who also have i.e. costly desktop DACs. Hope this helps!


----------



## rarewolf

iFi audio said:


> As per @Andrew_WOT's post you could turn your W2 into a SPDIF converter for a different DAC. Then your W2 would work as a transport only and some other device could then do D/A conversion. A DAP's ability to output digital data via SPDIF and like so bypass its internal DAC is particularly appealing for users who also have i.e. costly desktop DACs. Hope this helps!



Okay… but that’s a damn expensive USB-to-SPDIF converter… #jussayin


----------



## senorx12562

rarewolf said:


> Okay… but that’s a damn expensive USB-to-SPDIF converter… #jussayin


Don't use it as one. Just saying...


----------



## iFi audio

rarewolf said:


> Okay… but that’s a damn expensive USB-to-SPDIF converter… #jussayin



I would agree if W2 would work only as a S/PDIF converter, but in the scenario discussed it'd also be used as a transport/media player, so a 2-in-1 device. That ain't bad at all 



senorx12562 said:


> Don't use it as one. Just saying...



Yup


----------



## Orfik

FooFighter said:


> Unfortunately not better, distorting above 72 unbalanced on my Andros...
> Will test on my newly ordered MEST MKII how far they can perform once they  arrive next Monday as distortion level depends also on IEM impedance as we discussed before


How does the MEST MKII pair with the W2?


----------



## Orfik

rlw6534 said:


> The gain setting doesn't change the power characteristics or dynamics of the amp, it just changes the volume.  If you run out of volume at low gain, switch it to high.  It's that simple.  And yes, louder generally sounds better to most ears, but it does't matter whether it's done by gain or the volume knob.


This isn't true at all with something like a BTR5. High gain clearly changes the sound into a more V shaped profile, it's nothing like the Low gain setting, definitely not just volume.


----------



## FooFighter

Orfik said:


> How does the MEST MKII pair with the W2?


Don't have both anymore but I and others have shared our opinion one year ago 😉
https://www.head-fi.org/search/9299485/?q=Mest&t=post&c[thread]=949448&o=relevance


----------



## rarewolf

Orfik said:


> This isn't true at all with something like a BTR5. High gain clearly changes the sound into a more V shaped profile, it's nothing like the Low gain setting, definitely not just volume.



It’s been reported for at least one dongle that its high gain is implemented via doubling the voltage at the output. Personally, I’m not sure how high gain is generally implemented, but this apparent “color” change could be due to your IEMs’ response to a higher voltage, could it not?


----------



## KuroKitsu

rarewolf said:


> It’s been reported for at least one dongle that its high gain is implemented via doubling the voltage at the output. Personally, I’m not sure how high gain is generally implemented, but this apparent “color” change could be due to your IEMs’ response to a higher voltage, could it not?


Shouldn't that just make the iem sound louder? Not change the signature


----------



## Orfik (May 7, 2022)

rarewolf said:


> It’s been reported for at least one dongle that its high gain is implemented via doubling the voltage at the output. Personally, I’m not sure how high gain is generally implemented, but this apparent “color” change could be due to your IEMs’ response to a higher voltage, could it not?


The BTR5 might implement it differently since I don't hear a change in sound signature when I switch from 2 to 4 VRMS on the Qudelix, but it's definitely there with every IEM I own when it comes to the BTR5. I'm listening to them right now in fact, switching back to Low gain and raising the volume sounds nothing like High Gain. I'd be curious for other BTR5 owners to try it.


----------



## rlw6534

Orfik said:


> The BTR5 might implement it differently since I don't hear a change in sound signature when I switch from 2 to 4 VRMS on the Qudelix, but it's definitely there with every IEM I own when it comes to the BTR5. I'm listening to them right now in fact, switching back to Low gain and raising the volume sounds nothing like High Gain. I'd be curious for other BTR5 owners to try it.



It's certainly possible that the BTR5 is doing some kind of digital volume manipulation that changes the sound.  In that case they really shouldn't use the term "gain" however as that would be a completely different thing.


----------



## rarewolf

KuroKitsu said:


> Shouldn't that just make the iem sound louder? Not change the signature



For example, I’ve heard that planars scale with voltage, but I don’t know if that’s with respect to frequency response. My LETSHUOER S12s got faster with better detail with high gain (L&P W2, balanced)


----------



## KuroKitsu

rarewolf said:


> For example, I’ve heard that planars scale with voltage, but I don’t know if that’s with respect to frequency response. My LETSHUOER S12s got faster with better detail with high gain (L&P W2, balanced)


Scaling with voltage speaks more to the technical aspect of said piece of gear and should be more or less an essential part of gear in the ToTL territory. 

The perception of changes more likely due to the increase in volume making more things audible.


----------



## rarewolf

KuroKitsu said:


> […]
> The perception of changes more likely due to the increase in volume making more things audible.



Of course, but… which can be avoided if you anticipate the louder volume, and lower the volume beforehand…


----------



## KuroKitsu

rarewolf said:


> Of course, but… which can be avoided if you anticipate the louder volume, and lower the volume beforehand…


True, I normally turn the volume to prevent possibly blowing my ear drums out already


----------



## Orfik

So I just got the W2 and maybe I'm doing something wrong because I'm not impressed at all. It sounds worse than my BTR5 when both are being run from my Macbook M1 connected through USB-C. Soundstage is weak, imaging isn't great, bass is weak, etc. Is something going on or was I just expecting too much?


----------



## rwelles

I've not heard the BTR5, but your description of the W2 doesn't match my experience with it. What music app, file type and 'phones are you using??


----------



## Orfik (May 12, 2022)

I'm running it directly out of the Macbook with the included cable, using Mest MKII, High Gain, Tone 1, Fast Filter. It's not bad but the BTR5 has noticeably better soundstage, vocals are more forward, bass is tighter and more impactful, treble is more extended, mids are more forward. Also the imaging is not great on this. The MEST doesn't display the vivid presentation I'm used to. Is this dongle some kind of joke at $300? The only thing I can think of is that I'm using a ddhihifi 2.5 to 4.4 adapter for the W2. But yeah, if this is what it sounds like it's going back today.


----------



## Andrew_WOT

How do you control gain, try to max the source out and use volume control on W2, also Tone 02 is default and arguably better sounding. Unless you low on volume, try to stick with Low Gain, less distortion this way.


----------



## Orfik (May 12, 2022)

Andrew_WOT said:


> How do you control gain, try to max the source out and use volume control on W2, also Tone 02 is default and arguably better sounding. Unless you low on volume, try to stick with Low Gain, less distortion this way.


Source volume max and controlled through the device. Low gain is too thin sounding, I can't use it. I've tried both Tone 1 and 2, I actually prefer one since it sounds more spacious but with the drawback of too much distance between instruments. But with both of them the sound is simply too loose. I also tried them with my FH7 which actually has better imaging and note weight than the Mest, and that pinpoint accuracy and lush timbre was noticeably off with every setting I tried, which I believe was all of them. I'm happy to use a dongle this expensive if it has at least some benefit over the BTR5 but it doesn't so far. And not even in a sense of diminishing returns, the BTR5 is the better unit at any price right now. Hopefully I'm doing something wrong but maybe I'd be happier with the Cayin RU6.

I'm also considering the DX240 but would that be a meaningful upgrade soundwise over the W2? Or just more features, because I don't care about those features.


----------



## Andrew_WOT

On Windows with installed drivers in WASAPI exclusive, straight 4.4 no adapters it sounds pretty awesome on high sensitivity phones, but fall on its face with anything power hungry, which is understandable considering USB line power feed, wondering if something is off with Mac USB power delivery as BTR5 is using internal battery which might explain the difference. I do not own BTR5 and the only comparable dongle I have is EarStudio ES100 MK2 and W2 (OG) just walks over it.
Do you have PC or Android with UAPP to compare?


----------



## Ufanco

Definitely there something not right happening. The mest mkii sounded really good with W2 so thinks your would too. Are you controlling volume with the Mac or the W2? You didn’t to happen to accidentally changed to a eq setting or another headphone preset.

I used my W2 with low gain tune 2 and never needed to past 50% power. Hopefully it  just a setting change. Your using a adaptive but that shouldn’t cause much loss in sound quality in less it’s not working right.


----------



## Orfik

Ufanco said:


> Definitely there something not right happening. The mest mkii sounded really good with W2 so thinks your would too. Are you controlling volume with the Mac or the W2? You didn’t to happen to accidentally changed to a eq setting or another headphone preset.
> 
> I used my W2 with low gain tune 2 and never needed to past 50% power. Hopefully it  just a setting change. Your using a adaptive but that shouldn’t cause much loss in sound quality in less it’s not working right.


Definitely wouldn't be loud enough at the settings you use so maybe my unit is messed up. Or do you just listen quietly?


----------



## slxdegrees

Orfik said:


> Definitely wouldn't be loud enough at the settings you use so maybe my unit is messed up. Or do you just listen quietly?


I'm using my Mest MKII with the W2 at low gain @ 50 vol in a standard office environment and it sounds pretty loud already. Have you tried with another source?


----------



## Orfik

slxdegrees said:


> I'm using my Mest MKII with the W2 at low gain @ 50 vol in a standard office environment and it sounds pretty loud already. Have you tried with another source?


I'm using my phone as we speak and I just tried low gain @50, way too quiet. I'll try on my computer when I'm home.


----------



## bluestorm1992

Orfik said:


> I'm using my phone as we speak and I just tried low gain @50, way too quiet. I'll try on my computer when I'm home.


I may have missed it, but are you using an Android phone? If so, you may need to use UAPP.


----------



## Orfik

bluestorm1992 said:


> I may have missed it, but are you using an Android phone? If so, you may need to use UAPP.


I'm using an iPhone 13


----------



## rarewolf

Orfik said:


> I'm using my phone as we speak and I just tried low gain @50, way too quiet. I'll try on my computer when I'm home.



Check your source volume. Dongle amplifiers with their own volume control suggest you set the volume at the source to maximum, and instead adjust volume with the dongle. Your smartphone should remember the setting.


----------



## Orfik

rarewolf said:


> Check your source volume. Dongle amplifiers with their own volume control suggest you set the volume at the source to maximum, and instead adjust volume with the dongle. Your smartphone should remember the setting.


Volume is at 100%. My BTR5 sounds stronger from the Lightning Jack on my phone though so I wonder if that's because it has a battery and the W2 simply can't draw enough power or there's an issue with the adapter since my cables are 2.5 and it's 4.4


----------



## Andrew_WOT (May 15, 2022)

Orfik said:


> Volume is at 100%. My BTR5 sounds stronger from the Lightning Jack on my phone though so I wonder if that's because it has a battery and the W2 simply can't draw enough power or there's an issue with the adapter since my cables are 2.5 and it's 4.4


May be you have HID control on. Also check phones to dongle connection, you mentioned using some sort of adapter, may be it's not fully plugged in.


----------



## Orfik

Andrew_WOT said:


> May be you have HID control on.


Nope


----------



## CANiSLAYu

Shameless self promotion for one I have on sale here in the classified.


----------



## d m41n man

I have yet to try the OG W2 but with this I cannot just say that the 131 is inferior. This really hits the spot when properly setup. When connected to my mobile via UAPP, I'm hearing what everyone seem to say having quite a body, heft, and thickness to the sound while being intimate and musical losing a bit of technicalities. Then I plugged this onto the PC via USB-C. Played Tidal Masters in exclusive mode (more settings) then this just opened up to another level, it doesn't sound laid back or intimate anymore. 3D soundstage, energy and dynamics just jumped out of the same playlist I heard on mobile. It was a totally higher level of experience. Possible that the PC Tidal app opened up the scaling of this dongle while being restricted in UAPP despite bit-perfect mode. Not sure if it's because drawing more power via the PC's USB-C. My settings are Normal/Normal/High Gain/VAC 2.0/Fast/HID off


----------



## ClieOS

I am more inclined to think the better performance is because there is more power from the PC's Type-C port to properly drive W2-131 than it is from a smartphone. It is not just W2-131 actually. W2 also performs better when connected to a PC.


----------



## Orfik

ClieOS said:


> I am more inclined to think the better performance is because there is more power from the PC's Type-C port to properly drive W2-131 than it is from a smartphone. It is not just W2-131 actually. W2 also performs better when connected to a PC.


Yeah, that's what I figured. I ended up returning them, it's a good unit but the BTR5 was actually a better dongle connected to PC to my ears and it has Bluetooth, so no brainer. Hopefully I can find a good dap soon.


----------



## d m41n man

ClieOS said:


> I am more inclined to think the better performance is because there is more power from the PC's Type-C port to properly drive W2-131 than it is from a smartphone. It is not just W2-131 actually. W2 also performs better when connected to a PC.


Hmm.. Weirdly enough, it's not the same case with my other dongles. I have the Dragonfly Cobalt, DF Red, and Hidizs S9 Pro which performed mostly the same on both the PC and mobile except iOS which is obviously nerfed.


----------



## eloelo

My OG W2 sounds different whether you connect it to phone or pc. It even gets louder and more muddy when I switch desktop port from USB2.0 to USB3.0 (both direct to motherboard). Wish it were consistent lol. It works best for phone imo


----------



## MarkParity




----------



## ClieOS

d m41n man said:


> Hmm.. Weirdly enough, it's not the same case with my other dongles. I have the Dragonfly Cobalt, DF Red, and Hidizs S9 Pro which performed mostly the same on both the PC and mobile except iOS which is obviously nerfed.


Can't say about your dongle since I don't own any of them. But as far as L&P W2 / W2-131 go, they are designed to lower output / reduces performance on mobile devices in order to save battery. I actually measured both under smartphone vs. PC to verify the difference.


----------



## twister6

MarkParity said:


>



what cable (usb-c to usb-c) are you using?


----------



## MarkParity

twister6 said:


> what cable (usb-c to usb-c) are you using?


I get that question every time I post a picture of one of these little cables.  No problem, its a homemade custom USB C to USB C.

Its two of these, linked with four short lengths of silicone insulated wire and covered in heat shrink.






I have made several of them now all different lengths depending on application, they are very easy to make if you have the tools and basic soldering skills.


----------



## minimus

I’m about ready to throw in the towel on the W2.

To my ears, the W2 delivers a nice sound quality upgrade over the headphone jacks of various portable devices and laptops I own, but the sound quality is pretty lean and a far cry from my desktop setup. I know it measures well, so it’s true to the source, but that doesn’t necessarily make for riveting sound quality.

But my biggest issue with the W2 is that I can’t get it to reliably connect to any device except my wife’s iPhone. It doesn’t work with my 7th gen iPad. It doesn’t work with my old 5th gen iPad with an older iOS version installed. It doesn’t work from my wife’s new Windows laptop. I’ve upgraded to a ddHifi lightning to USB-C cable on Music Teck’s recommendation, because they say the provided cables from Luxury & Precision are garbage, but that hasn’t fixed the iPad compatibility problem. I have the latest W2 software version on the Music Teck site, V1.0.2.6.

Am I missing a trick to get the W2 to work? Or is it just not reliably compatible with some Apple products?


----------



## Andrew_WOT (May 27, 2022)

minimus said:


> I have the latest W2 software version on the Music Teck site, V1.0.2.6.


Latest FW: W1_W2_V1.0.3.6_AS (2021-12-15). Check OP for links.
Can't say anything about Apple product though, but it's flawless on Android and PC.


----------



## rarewolf

minimus said:


> I’m about ready to throw in the towel on the W2.
> 
> To my ears, the W2 delivers a nice sound quality upgrade over the headphone jacks of various portable devices and laptops I own, but the sound quality is pretty lean and a far cry from my desktop setup. I know it measures well, so it’s true to the source, but that doesn’t necessarily make for riveting sound quality.
> 
> ...



I don’t know that you can compare the SQ from a dongle amp with an amp sitting on your desk because some IEM/headphones’ SQ will increase with power. 

What headphones or IEMs are you speaking of?


----------



## minimus (May 27, 2022)

rarewolf said:


> I don’t know that you can compare the SQ from a dongle amp with an amp sitting on your desk because some IEM/headphones’ SQ will increase with power.
> 
> What headphones or IEMs are you speaking of?


Just the 7Hz Timeless, which are easy to drive. But to clarify, I am not expecting state of the art sound quality from a DAC/amp dongle that costs $320. The W2 represents excellent value if it works with your devices, it’s just not a giant killer that outperforms desktop DACs and amps even though it measures well.


----------



## Andrew_WOT

Same experience with Dunu SA6. Yes, W2 kills LG V30 and ES100, but really pales in comparison to desktop Auralic stack.
But for the device of the size of cigarette lighter and tiny fraction of the price it's a more than a reasonable compromise.
It's just some reviewers/posters claims that it rivals desktop units are either not being entirely honest to themselves or have really mediocre desktop setups.


----------



## FooFighter

Hi folks 
Am thinking about rebuying W2 and pairing with either MEST MKII (which I once owned and liked with W2) or some Monarch MK I or II.
Anyone here owning both IEMs and can give me a recommendation?
Cheers


----------



## littlexx26

W1, W2-131 and ifi Go Bar comparison


----------



## iFi audio

littlexx26 said:


> W1, W2-131 and ifi Go Bar comparison



Yep, the red PCB is ours


----------



## Ceora

I purchases the W2 last September , love it, and have been using it trouble free the whole time.  Main use is when traveling.  Is anyone aware of EQ settings posted that might work well with the W2?


----------



## twister6

Ceora said:


> I purchases the W2 last September , love it, and have been using it trouble free the whole time.  Main use is when traveling.  Is anyone aware of EQ settings posted that might work well with the W2?



Sorry, reread your question a few times, and still a bit confused   W2 has built in EQ/sound presets you can select from within the dongle.  Many don't use them, some do, depending on what sounds better to their ears with their IEMs/headphones.


----------



## Ceora

Sorry, I guess I was confusing EQ settings for headphones, like those in this video:


----------



## Ceora

Listening to my W2 playing Roon from my MacBook Air.  Haven't used the W@ in a while, I forgot how great it sounds with my Fiio PH7s


----------



## Alex-D

Hi all. Can somebody tell me how to disassemble the W2 dongle? Problems with the type-C socket, needs to be replaced.


----------



## musicday

Alex-D said:


> Hi all. Can somebody tell me how to disassemble the W2 dongle? Problems with the type-C socket, needs to be replaced.


I suppose it is glued, you need to heat up the rear cover with a heating gun or a hair dryer.
Proceed with caution !


----------



## Alex-D

musicday said:


> I suppose it is glued, you need to heat up the rear cover with a heating gun or a hair dryer.
> Proceed with caution !


So on the W2 it's not just a sticker with two screws like on the W1 hidden underneath? On the W2, is the back cover just glued on?


----------



## musicday

Alex-D said:


> So on the W2 it's not just a sticker with two screws like on the W1 hidden underneath? On the W2, is the back cover just glued on?


I think so and is real carbon fibre panel


----------



## Mirukothe1st

Hi everyone, first time posting here
I'm curious if anyone here has tried ifi go bar yet? If so then how does it stack up with the W2?


----------



## iFi audio

Mirukothe1st said:


> Hi everyone, first time posting here



Hi there and welcome to Head-fi!



Mirukothe1st said:


> I'm curious if anyone here has tried ifi go bar yet? If so then how does it stack up with the W2?



No idea, but it would be very cool to see their comparison


----------



## ClieOS

Mirukothe1st said:


> Hi everyone, first time posting here
> I'm curious if anyone here has tried ifi go bar yet? If so then how does it stack up with the W2?


Just finished some measurement on my Go Bar 10 anv ed. The number is on its own really good but not quite as good as W2 (tested via E1DA Cosmos ADC + 32ohm load w/ RMAA and REW). Beyond measurement, Go Bar is rather different from W2 as far as sound signature goes.  Where W2 has a very clean and neutral sound (and W2-131 to a slightly lesser extent), Go Bar has more of a classic iFi's sound signature that is on the richer and warmer tone. In fact, it has somewhat of an organic feel that I find on R-2R USB dongle like Cayin RU6, but better resolved. In short, I think my Go Bar makes for an excellent contrast to W2 sound signature wise with very fairly comparable performance


----------



## musicday

Do you know is there will be any future firmware updates for W2, or shall we wait for W3?


----------



## rarewolf

musicday said:


> Do you know is there will be any future firmware updates for W2, or shall we wait for W3?



I keep waiting for L&P to allow us to write our own device profiles to the dongle. I hope it won’t be the W3 that will finally allow it to happen when it’s already possibly with the W2…


----------



## ClieOS (Jul 3, 2022)

Haven't heard anything from L&P on both firmware and new hardware, but they are not really the kind of company that makes a lot of announcement ahead of release. Given however the current market, I don't see them rushing out a new ToTL USB dongle especially since the competitions are yet to catch up.


----------



## Andrew_WOT

Weren't there some rumors about BT/USB dongle?


----------



## iFi audio

ClieOS said:


> Just finished some measurement on my Go Bar 10 anv ed. The number is on its own really good but not quite as good as W2 (tested via E1DA Cosmos ADC + 32ohm load w/ RMAA and REW). Beyond measurement, Go Bar is rather different from W2 as far as sound signature goes.  Where W2 has a very clean and neutral sound (and W2-131 to a slightly lesser extent), Go Bar has more of a classic iFi's sound signature that is on the richer and warmer tone. In fact, it has somewhat of an organic feel that I find on R-2R USB dongle like Cayin RU6, but better resolved. In short, I think my Go Bar makes for an excellent contrast to W2 sound signature wise with very fairly comparable performance



Thanks a lot @ClieOS, that's a lot of useful info packed in a brief post, well done! 

And I agree, GOld Bar was tuned in our classic way, so more tailored for richness than ultimate resolution. I haven't heard W2, but after reading your post I immediately can imagine how it may sound like, so thanks for that!


----------



## Alex-D

Can you recommend the DAP as a decent replacement for the W2? I like the sound of the W2, but I realized that the DAP would still be more convenient for me to use.


----------



## sanakimpro

Anyone measured / analyzed the different IEM sound profiles? Curious how the IE-800S and IER-Z1R measure vs Normal mode.. personally can't hear an obvious difference on my IER-Z1R when A/B-ing.


----------



## rarewolf

Alex-D said:


> Can you recommend the DAP as a decent replacement for the W2? I like the sound of the W2, but I realized that the DAP would still be more convenient for me to use.



I’ve been considering a DAP as well for when I’m away from my home and audio server. So far, I’ve come to realize that a DAP with an OS as fast and dependable as my smartphone, that can also support the size of my library, and as well can offer the power and audio quality of the W2, is going to be darn expensive…


----------



## ClieOS

sanakimpro said:


> Anyone measured / analyzed the different IEM sound profiles? Curious how the IE-800S and IER-Z1R measure vs Normal mode.. personally can't hear an obvious difference on my IER-Z1R when A/B-ing.





ClieOS said:


> Took me a couple of hours to get these done. Can't say I understand the whole IEM tuning thingy after looking their FR curve. Good thing I don't really use them.


----------



## sanakimpro (Jul 10, 2022)

Ahh so Z1R profile gives +0.5dB bass boost and recesses the treble up to -2dB at 3.5kHz.. interesting..

Per crin's measurements, 3.5kHz is the first treble peak.. suppose with this SDF, it reduces sibilance, increase soundstage at the expense of detail? Will keep listening..

Else, back to Normal mode I guess.. Thank you, boss @ClieOS!

Edit: Found a good example: at around 0:50 of Lana Del Rey's Video Game, the Z1R SDF profile reduces resonance and sibilance in the chorus "it's you, it's you, it's all for you, everything I do..." I prefer the normal profile but can see how it can help those sensitive to sibilance.


----------



## SLC1966 (Jul 10, 2022)

Below is a mini review on an OTG cable made by L&P. It is perfect for the W2 and W1.

This is a cross post from the "Watercolor" thread.

@bluestorm1992  has read about my obsession with dongles and OTG cables. We met through the HF classifieds. That does not sound right.  He recently contacted me to play with the WP2 OTG cable made by Luxury & Precision. The product line is called Ultimate Zone. The one he sent me to enjoy is the WP2 USB C to Lightning. They also do USB C to USB C. There is also a WP1. My understanding is the WP2 uses a better quality of cable vs. the WP1. The length is 13cm vs. 12cm for the OG L&P W2 dongle DAC/amp.

Let’s start with a claim of stupidity and then move on to practicality. Like on a first date, I need to blurt out my stupidities first and then get to the more concrete things.

I have been using the WP2 with my iPhone and L&P W2 dongle (one of the best words ever).

With the WP2 it seems like a pane of glass has been taken away vs. the OG cable. There is added clarity and warmth vs. the OG cable for the W2.

Yes, that seems stupid. The only thing I can attribute it to other than placebo effect is that a specific chip and circuit design is needed to make these cables do their thing. Maybe that is where the difference in sound comes from.

Let’s get to the concrete:

The manufacturer does claim 35% more efficiency with this cable. I have noticed a slower battery drain for sure. I have not done any direct comparisons though.

The cable is made of two kinds of cable. Gold-plated copper and silver-plated copper. Both are covered by silver foil.

Silver foil: ding ding ding dongle the light went on. Shielding. A word I like as much as dongle! Now I just need a shielded dongle.

That leads into a huge advantage with this cable vs OG. With the OG cable when using my iPhone and W2 OG cable I get at times RFI/EMI unless I turn off cellular on my phone. That can be annoying. With the WP2 I am not getting any interference with Cellular data on. I attribute that to the foil. But could be something else.

The housing on both ends is Titanium. Seem light and durable. What I like is the shape of the housing. It has a lip that allows me to grab onto them easier with my thumb and index finger to pull out. We all need that in life.

And now to ergonomics. Last part of any date. The OG is stiff and bounces back to straightness easily. The WP2 will stay where you want. Easier to work with and should be easier to put the cable in a position to bundle with your phone etc. It has no life of its own. It will stay how you want.

Looks like the MSRP will be $159 for this length. They might do a longer length but then the circuitry would need to be changed to accommodate the longer length. Musicteck will be carrying them soon. The first batch sold out in China already.

Yes, it is pricey but a lot of us on HF lost touch with reality a long time ago.


----------



## Andrew_WOT

Ergonomic and aesthetic qualities are interesting, the rest is just marketing and placebo.


----------



## musicday

Beautiful cable for sure, any word on new firmware update for the W2?


----------



## Mirukothe1st

So I just purchase W2 and for some reason my laptop (window 10) doesn't recognize it?
I did check the google drive for the firmwares and the driver but there are so many files and I don't know which one to download.
Can someone guide me through this? I really don't want to ruin my experience with the dongle.


----------



## captblaze

Mirukothe1st said:


> So I just purchase W2 and for some reason my laptop (window 10) doesn't recognize it?
> I did check the google drive for the firmwares and the driver but there are so many files and I don't know which one to download.
> Can someone guide me through this? I really don't want to ruin my experience with the dongle.


W1_V1.0.3.6_AS is the most recent


----------



## Mirukothe1st

captblaze said:


> W1_V1.0.3.6_AS is the most recent





So I should download this file? anything else?


----------



## captblaze

Mirukothe1st said:


> So I should download this file? anything else?


Read the Rebooting and firmware doc. It is above the file you circled. You need the firmware file and the tool necessary to install the file to your W2


----------



## Mirukothe1st

captblaze said:


> Read the Rebooting and firmware doc. It is above the file you circled. You need the firmware file and the tool necessary to install the file to your W2


I got it recognized. Appreciate the help!


----------



## Andrew_WOT

You need to go to 
https://drive.google.com/drive/u/1/folders/1--wlg4ZLTdNPHNVJMQri53ReK7jZmKRS
it has the latest FW and Windows driver. If you have Windows 10, release 1703 or later, universal UAC 2.0 driver should recognize W2, but you can also install L&P driver if you need ASIO and for some hypothetical better compatibility with HW, it's LuxuryPrecision_setup_WHQL_20210510.exe from the link above


----------



## Mirukothe1st

I notice there’s a rust stain in the 4.4mm jack and it doesn’t seem like it has oxidized the insides yet. Should I be worried about this?


----------



## lpw2dragonfly

Maybe it's leftover soldering agent . I think medical, industrial C2H5oH ~90%  (not 5% 14%  40%) )))) - should dissolve this.
Doesn't look like rust.


----------



## Mirukothe1st

lpw2dragonfly said:


> industrial C2H5oH ~90%  (not 5% 14%  40%) )))) - should dissolve this.


So you’re telling me I should pour alcohol into the 4.4mm jack?


----------



## musicday

Mirukothe1st said:


> So you’re telling me I should pour alcohol into the 4.4mm jack?


No, rub it gently with an ear cotton bud.


----------



## Mirukothe1st (Jul 14, 2022)

I tried scratching the stain because it didn’t come off with a q-tip and this is the result


----------



## lpw2dragonfly

cotton bud soaked in a drop С2H5oH ? rub vigorously but gently.
it is a professional method for cleaning printed circuit boards in electronics. if scratched, the "gold plating" will be damaged and, under adverse conditions, rust will begin.
there are still professional cleaners, but I do not recommend non-professionals for use.


----------



## musicday

Waiting for the USB type c cable made by L&P.
Hopefully it will be available at CanJam end of the month.


----------



## LikeABell

Hi guys, can someone help me understand how to use the SPDIF out on the L&P W2?


----------



## frighter3

Andrew_WOT said:


> You need to go to
> https://drive.google.com/drive/u/1/folders/1--wlg4ZLTdNPHNVJMQri53ReK7jZmKRS
> it has the latest FW and Windows driver. If you have Windows 10, release 1703 or later, universal UAC 2.0 driver should recognize W2, but you can also install L&P driver if you need ASIO and for some hypothetical better compatibility with HW, it's LuxuryPrecision_setup_WHQL_20210510.exe from the link above


I have followed the instruction. However, it still cannot detect the w2.

Has anyone experienced the same & knowing how to solve it?

Thx


----------



## Mirukothe1st

frighter3 said:


> I have followed the instruction. However, it still cannot detect the w2.
> 
> Has anyone experienced the same & knowing how to solve it?
> 
> Thx






Download this 3 files and follow the guide in the drive above (it's both in chinese and english)


----------



## frighter3

Mirukothe1st said:


> Download this 3 files and follow the guide in the drive above (it's both in chinese and english)


Oh, I thought w1_v1.0.3.6 is not applicable for w2. 

Let me have a try, thx


----------



## musicday

That's the latest firmware update and it works very well.


----------



## gylyf (Aug 11, 2022)

I apologize if this has been addressed in the thread - I tried searching and couldn’t find an answer to my question. I recently sold my Lotoo S2 and am considering either the W2 OG or the 131. One of the uses I’m considering, aside from using it when I’m out and about, is feeding SPDIF into my Mojo 2 to see if there’s a noticeable difference compared to the Mojo‘s USB input. Here’s my question: can anyone confirm that the W2 passes bit perfect audio via its SPDIF output or is the output capped? Is, eg, 24/192 audio downsampled? I don’t have a ton of high-res, but I have enough that I’d like to minimize the amount of processing audio goes through prior to reaching the Mojo.

Edit, in case anyone finds this helpful: I ended up ordering a W2 OG and can confirm it passes 24/192 audio untouched from its SPDIF out.


----------



## frighter3

frighter3 said:


> Oh, I thought w1_v1.0.3.6 is not applicable for w2.
> 
> Let me have a try, thx





musicday said:


> That's the latest firmware update and it works very well.


Oh, thx for the advice.

i wonder if i am not using its original otg cable as I am using pw audio antigona cable.

When i install the driver program, it said it could not detect the device, even the same as the ISP tool.

I am using Windows 10.


----------



## Andrew_WOT

Win10 release 1703 and later can just use native MS UAC 2.0 driver, technically you don't need to install anything, unless you need ASIO or some proprietary features like FW flash. I'd guess the issue is either your USB port, cable, or device itself. Does it even light up when you plug it in, USB cable should "click" when connected to W2, it's a tight fit.


----------



## lpw2dragonfly

I was prevented from installing ASIO - antivirus, non-administrator rights, cable and incorrectly working OC win10.


----------



## tsoltan

Could you please help - I've bought a used w2 of - how to know which firmware it is using? Also, I can't find any firmware logs(like what was removed/added/fixed) - do you know where it can be found?


----------



## Andrew_WOT

From first post in this thread


> *To check your current FW version. Unplug your W1/W2 first. Then, keep holding the shorter of the two bottoms and plug the device into your PC. The device’s screen will display your current FW version.*


----------



## tsoltan

Andrew_WOT said:


> From first post in this thread


Thank you!


----------



## tsoltan

I have 1.0.2.6 - do I need to update version by version - or I can just try the latest?


----------



## Andrew_WOT

tsoltan said:


> I have 1.0.2.6 - do I need to update version by version - or I can just try the latest?


I will redirect you to the first post, it has detailed information on what was changed in each FW update since yours, whether you NEED to update or not, it's up to you.


----------



## captblaze

tsoltan said:


> I have 1.0.2.6 - do I need to update version by version - or I can just try the latest?


if you have a macbook or ipad with M1 chip you will need to upgrade the firmware


----------



## ClieOS

Words are there might be new dongle coming from L&P. Detail will be released on 30 July.


----------



## musicday

ClieOS said:


> Words are there might be new dongle coming from L&P. Detail will be released on 30 July.


I wish they will have some in London this Saturday at CanJam with more information. A more advanced dongle with lower power consumption is always welcomed.


----------



## rarewolf

musicday said:


> I wish they will have some in London this Saturday at CanJam with more information. A more advanced dongle with lower power consumption is always welcomed.



… and consumer access to their SDF profiles…


----------



## frighter3

Andrew_WOT said:


> Win10 release 1703 and later can just use native MS UAC 2.0 driver, technically you don't need to install anything, unless you need ASIO or some proprietary features like FW flash. I'd guess the issue is either your USB port, cable, or device itself. Does it even light up when you plug it in, USB cable should "click" when connected to W2, it's a tight fit.


Really have no idea wt happened to it. I can play hear music through the USB port, but just could not update with the firmware.....


----------



## Andrew_WOT

Guess it will be some long rumored BT capable one.


----------



## kith86

ClieOS said:


> Words are there might be new dongle coming from L&P. Detail will be released on 30 July.


i just bought this used recently in a very good price, wow i dont know they gonna release new version soon, but i think it will be easier to re-sell it back if new version is better and more feature, im confidence of it


----------



## lpw2dragonfly

frighter3

 First you need to CORRECTLY install the driver for LPW2. In windows in programs and components should appear "luxaryPrecision". not the fact that the driver works correctly but it should be. this is the beginning of the search for the problem "the computer does not see LPW2"
I can't remember exactly. Read posts with this problem.
And my black cable that came with the box was not suitable for firmware. It is only for listening to music (may be defective from the factory)


----------



## Andrew_WOT (Jul 26, 2022)

Follow attached doc for step by step instruction. And yes, WHQL driver installed first is a requirement, FW flash won't work with standard UAC 2.0 from Windows. And FW upgrade only works on Windows, you need PC.


----------



## lpw2dragonfly

forgot to add:
 I  recommend that you first check the data cable on your phone and PC. if file transfer is possible - the cable is OK. (my experience) My cable is for listening to music only. he did not transfer files from phone to PC. If there is a firmware upgrade error, it is sometimes quite difficult to "restore the firmware" using the rescue driver. I was restoring a broken LPW2 on win7. On win 10 it didn't work for me. there were problems with the drivers.


----------



## musicday

Let's hope someone from L&P will be at CanJam London tomorrow, to give us more information about the newer dongle and the new improved usb cable.


----------



## frighter3

lpw2dragonfly said:


> forgot to add:
> I  recommend that you first check the data cable on your phone and PC. if file transfer is possible - the cable is OK. (my experience) My cable is for listening to music only. he did not transfer files from phone to PC. If there is a firmware upgrade error, it is sometimes quite difficult to "restore the firmware" using the rescue driver. I was restoring a broken LPW2 on win7. On win 10 it didn't work for me. there were problems with the drivers.


Thx mate. trying to fix the problem step by step. In the worst case, I give up the update of firmware.....


----------



## bluestorm1992

@Currawong  just published his latest review on W2-131!


----------



## ClieOS

W1-131 announced : "more headphone tuning, more output power, lower distortion, lower jitter, new click-and-pop suppression chip, better user experience".


----------



## Andrew_WOT

Not what I was hoping for at all? 🥱


----------



## bluestorm1992

Andrew_WOT said:


> Not what I was hoping for at all? 🥱


It is in the pipeline, just not in this announcement event.   

Stay tuned and I will update you guys when I get more info.


----------



## musicday

What about the new USB type c cable? Sadly nobody from L&P were at CanJam London today.


----------



## Ra97oR

ClieOS said:


> W1-131 announced : "more headphone tuning, more output power, lower distortion, lower jitter, new click-and-pop suppression chip, better user experience".


Not an upgrade to the W2-131 I guess?


----------



## musicday

Any news of the new cable or future firmware updates, new features etc?


----------



## musicday

The new high end cable from L&P is available now, both for apple and type C configurations.
https://shop.musicteck.com/products/luxury-precision-wp2?variant=39846663880766


----------



## Andrew_WOT

Cost almost as much as W2 itself, should take dongle to the next level.


----------



## ClieOS

well, it will at least take your spending to the next level.


----------



## Andrew_WOT

When 3rd parties push stuff like that, I could probably understand (everyone wants a piece of pie), but when it comes from the manufacturer that developed the original product with claims like "35% better of something". On a digital interface cable? Please, don't discredit yourself.


----------



## musicday

Yes the cable is expensive but it seems to be of very high quality together with the materials used. I use the W2 all the time and I love it, so if this cable make sound better and use less battery if that's possible for me is worth it.


----------



## Tiax

musicday said:


> if this cable make sound better


How could it possibly make anything better? It's just a USB cable, it either works properly or it doesn't.


----------



## musicday

Tiax said:


> How could it possibly make anything better? It's just a USB cable, it either works properly or it doesn't.


You never heard a cable to improve or change the sound signature of a headphone? The same can happen here.


----------



## Tiax (Aug 23, 2022)

musicday said:


> The same can happen here.


It can not. Or rather, the only possible explanation for this is a psycho-acoustic effect, when something sounds better just because it's more expensive.
No one ever could tell a difference between these usb cables in a blind test.
100% 
But if you can fool yourself into enjoying music more and have extra money to spend, go for it.



> USB transmits information digitally. Bits are either received correctly or not received. What a bit looks like on the wire has no effect on quality if the bit is received correctly. If a bit is not receive correctly, error checking in USB protocols will flag the error in data transmission.


https://thepenguin.eu/2018-01-19-audiophile-usb-cables/


----------



## musicday

Is fine, at least I don't smoke and drink alcohol and is okay. Not everyone like the same food, and some people don't even want to try it. 😀👍


----------



## BrokenHill (Aug 23, 2022)

Tiax said:


> It can not. Or rather, the only possible explanation for this is a psycho-acoustic effect, when something sounds better just because it's more expensive.
> No one ever could tell a difference between these usb cables in a blind test.
> 100%
> But if you can fool yourself into enjoying music more and have extra money to spend, go for it.
> ...


I also believed the same, and I know this is going to create controversy, but I noticed differences when buying a simple cable from AliExpress just for convenience.

I noticed more bass and fuller notes, using the same dongle. I couldn't believe it, and I didn't expect any improvement, so I didn't think it was auto-suggestion.

The cable was this (40GB/s "U" version): https://es.aliexpress.com/item/1005003793445081.html This is the one I noticed the first differences with, testing it with the Acmee Magic Sound 4 768K, but it doesn't work with the W2, which requires an OTG cable. For the W2, I bought this other one, which seems to be unavailable right now, but I'm attaching the screenshot:






I started to investigate, and I could only put it down to a higher or better power delivery to the dongle, but the normal cable should be enough too. I found that most phones carry USB C with 2.0 protocol. Only Samsung, Oneplus and Oppo (I didn't find others but there may be) use 3.0 or 3.1 protocol and are capable of giving more power over USB, and there are people reporting better compatibility with power demanding dongles and IEMs.

I also found this video (starting at 14:19) that explains that in streaming audio, there is no error checking over USB, and that it is a digital signal being transmitted analogically via different voltage levels, which may also explain the differences.

I know it is a controversial issue, and I agree with you that it is difficult to believe, I just ask you to be a little open-minded, and that it is not necessary to spend the money on that cable, and it can be verified with other cheaper ones. The truth is that the ones that usually come with the dongles are very bad.


----------



## twister6

There is nothing controversial about this topic.  The only controversial thing is someone quantifying the improvement because I have no idea how you can do that 

USB cable has 4 wires with power/ground and data +/-.  The crappy cheap cables will use thin power wires and poor isolation between power and data.  With some of the today's dongles that draw more current, thinner wire will result in a voltage drop below expected 5V.  And poor isolation of power and data will result in a noise coupling where due to a higher noise floor your 0s _could_ become 1s, even when you are dealing with a very short cable.  So, in layman's terms, a proper USB-C OTG cable with a thicker (lower gauge) wires and a good power/data isolation will improve your signal integrity because your dongle will get a proper expected voltage and less errors in data transmission since USB doesn't have error-correction.


----------



## rlw6534

Although I don't believe in USB cables making a noticeable difference, there does seem to be a misconception that USB Audio (and SPDIF for that matter) are error correcting data streams.   That's simply not true.


----------



## ClieOS

A proper USB cable needs not be expensive, but an expensive USB cable is often not proper.

*Proper = comply to USB official cable construction standard.


----------



## twister6

ClieOS said:


> A proper USB cable needs not be expensive, but an expensive USB cable is often not proper.
> 
> *Proper = comply to USB official cable construction standard.



Amen to that!  A good example of inexpensive properly engineered USB-C OTG cable is $30 OE Audio.  If you want a fancier wire material and higher quality connectors with a heavier duty shielding/isolation, you can step up to $50 DDhifi TC09S.  I tested both, so it's not he-said, she-said, but rather my first hand/ear experience where I can hear a difference, and there is an improvement over the original flimsy stock L&P white usb-c otg cable.  Don't have any experience with L&P WP2 USB-C OTG cable, but clearly the price tag of $150 reflects a higher end "luxury" components where you get titanium housing connector shells and eye-candy properly shielded gold/silver/copper wires.

It's always good to have choices for an upgrade, and people can decide what makes sense to them and how much they want to spend


----------



## Tiax

twister6 said:


> There is nothing controversial about this topic.


People like you make it controversial, with "reviews" claiming that more expensive USB cables provide "a more holographic soundstage" etc


----------



## musicday

If a usb cable is not made of high quality materials and good craftsmanship it will fail after some time.The usb cable takes more stress, especially the shorter ones then a headphone cable for example because of all the bending etc all the time.


----------



## ClieOS

… but 'high quality' according to what standard? The USB.org industrial standard? Some non-existing audio industry standard? The 'expensive = better' standard? That's the question we haven't quite figured out an unanimous answer yet.


----------



## twister6

Tiax said:


> People like you make it controversial, with "reviews" claiming that more expensive USB cables provide "a more holographic soundstage" etc



Not more expensive, but better engineered.  And I can only speak for what I have tested and heard with my own ears, bud.  The controversial part of this topic comes from people with pitch forks who never tried it and talk about snake oil.  I didn't say anything about WP2 because I never heard it, only commented about the price because of the material.  Also, I can only comment with a reasonable explanation based on a common sense and EE facts (thinner wires, poor shielding, etc).

I don't have explanation of why in a blind test I confirmed multiple times the soundstage becoming more holographic while using DDhifi cable, and I wouldn't insult or patronize anybody who has that cable, compared it to a basic cheap L&P cable that comes stock with W2, and concluded they heard no difference.  I respect when someone actually tries both and shares what they hear.

Also, glad to see you are reading and quoting my reviews


----------



## DenverW

Tiax said:


> People like you make it controversial, with "reviews" claiming that more expensive USB cables provide "a more holographic soundstage" etc


Totally aggressive and unnecessary comment.  Hate seeing comments like this.


----------



## lpw2dragonfly

expensive material or cheap, but high-quality oldshcool)) anyway. major (main) improvement in sound. I have a usb cable from an old 1999 printer, which is better than the "special for audio," but it's not in the upper price range. I bought it just to experiment. gives a "sugar" sound. may not be fully warmed up.
I should try something for lpw 2. In my opinion, the level of the device allows you to hear the changes.


----------



## sanakimpro

I'm been a W2 + iPhone 12 max user for over a year but recently realized that the 100mA current limit can hold back the W2. 

Some users including myself have reported distortion when listening on 70-80 or higher on high gain. This is likely to happen particularly on classical tracks with wide dynamic range. This is so annoying especially when demoing multi-driver IEMs like the Vision Ears that I am almost considering to get a DAP to overcome this.

I rediscovered my old Samsung S7 edge from 2017 as a music storage and got the same loudness at 60 HG vs 75 HG on the iPhone. And lastly, it doesn't distort even at 80+ HG. YMMV.


----------



## rarewolf

sanakimpro said:


> I'm been a W2 + iPhone 12 max user for over a year but recently realized that the 100mA current limit can hold back the W2.
> 
> Some users including myself have reported distortion when listening on 70-80 or higher on high gain. This is likely to happen particularly on classical tracks with wide dynamic range. This is so annoying especially when demoing multi-driver IEMs like the Vision Ears that I am almost considering to get a DAP to overcome this.
> 
> I rediscovered my old Samsung S7 edge from 2017 as a music storage and got the same loudness at 60 HG vs 75 HG on the iPhone. And lastly, it doesn't distort even at 80+ HG. YMMV.



A number of 3rd party OTG cables were designed to overcome the power limitations from the Lightning port, and I had read this was also true for the OTG cables supplied by the dongle manufacturers. What are you using?
https://oeaudio.shop/products/oeotg-digital-cable


----------



## sanakimpro

rarewolf said:


> A number of 3rd party OTG cables were designed to overcome the power limitations from the Lightning port, and I had read this was also true for the OTG cables supplied by the dongle manufacturers. What are you using?
> https://oeaudio.shop/products/oeotg-digital-cable


I'm using DDHifi Mfi06. Have you / others used the OEOTG cable before? Does it really solve the issue?


----------



## fiedel (Sep 5, 2022)

Anyone using W2 as DAC and pair it with a headphone amp? Tempted by momoprice 887 for my HD6xx.


----------



## ouaille

fiedel said:


> Anyone using W2 as DAC and pair it with a headphone amp? Tempted by momoprice 887 for my HD6xx.


waiting to receive thx 887 amp to try LPW1 on it


----------



## cesar7peru

Enjoying These marvelous Dongles thanks to you guys
W1 and W2-131 ,  Both are a lot of fun


----------



## musicday

You are missing the best one : W2.


----------



## cesar7peru

musicday said:


> You are missing the best one : W2.


In your experience, by how much, and what are the differences between W2 and W2-131 in SQ, I only use iems


----------



## BdoneganDXB

Hi Everyone, 

I’ve read through most of this thread about this issue but wanted to know if anyone has a reliable solution to the M1 Apple devices issue.

I recently Purchased the Luxury and Precision W2 -131 during the Labor Day sales and I’ve been facing an issue where I’m not able to get the device to work with my M1 IPad over USB-C to USB-C connection. 

On connecting the device the tablet screen on the W2 turns on and says “Normal” but no audio is played back. 
Audio does play  through the IPad speakers. The same behavior is observed through my MacBook Pro M1 and the dongle isn’t even listed as an audio device, so it seems this is limited to M1 devices but I read in the OP that this was resolved with an earlier firmware.

The device works fine with the lightning to USB-C cable included using my iPhone and I’ve also been able to use this as an output DAC with my DAP over USB C. 
I’d appreciate any solution you can suggest as I’ve checked that the firmware version is the latest - 1.0.3.6 and I’ve also tried 3 different USB-C cables. 
I’ve switched HID both on and off and even tried both UAC modes to no avail.

Thanks for your help in advance.


----------



## cyh03176

fiedel said:


> Anyone using W2 as DAC and pair it with a headphone amp? Tempted by momoprice 887 for my HD6xx.


using w2-131 with topping a50s. no audible difference. I am using a50s because it's easier to switch between monitors and headphones/iems


----------



## lgsoltek

BdoneganDXB said:


> Hi Everyone,
> 
> I’ve read through most of this thread about this issue but wanted to know if anyone has a reliable solution to the M1 Apple devices issue.
> 
> ...


I have mostly the same problems. What I discovered is this:
1. The Lightning-C cable works fine with iPhone, just like yours.
2. The C-C cable works with my iPad (not M1), just need to select output in Control Centre.
3. The C-C cable will or will not work with my MacBook Pro M1, depending on luck or some kind of magic. When I plug it in, there's a chance my Mac will recognise it, but a very small chance, like one in fifty. Somes days it's fine, the others no. Switching cable, toggling HID, plugging either end first or last, none of this will help. But one sure way it'll work is when I plug the W2 in a USB hub that's connected to my Mac (instead of plugging the W2 directly in the Mac). The Mac can recognise it every time.
The way I understand it, there's some kind of HID protocol issue with M1 machines, and the W2 has problems with it.


----------



## captblaze

BdoneganDXB said:


> Hi Everyone,
> 
> I’ve read through most of this thread about this issue but wanted to know if anyone has a reliable solution to the M1 Apple devices issue.
> 
> ...


just tried with my wife's iPad air with M1 chip.
ddHifi TC05 usb c to c 50cm

Only issue I encountered was not initially following directional arrows on connectors (device would not power on). Once changed to the proper direction the device powered on and produced sound.


----------



## BdoneganDXB

captblaze said:


> just tried with my wife's iPad air with M1 chip.
> ddHifi TC05 usb c to c 50cm
> 
> Only issue I encountered was not initially following directional arrows on connectors (device would not power on). Once changed to the proper direction the device powered on and produced sound.


That's interesting. I wonder what ddHifi may be doing differently than the other 3 cables I've tried. If I may ask, what firmware version are you running on your W2? Is it also the W2-131 or the OG?


----------



## captblaze

BdoneganDXB said:


> That's interesting. I wonder what ddHifi may be doing differently than the other 3 cables I've tried. If I may ask, what firmware version are you running on your W2? Is it also the W2-131 or the OG?


1.0.36


----------



## BdoneganDXB

captblaze said:


> 1.0.36


Yes that’s the firmware on my unit. 

My plot thickens.. 

Had a chance to test on an iPad mini 6th Generation today and the outcome is exactly the same over the USB C port. But this time the device doesn’t have an M1 Chip…. Need to find someone with a Windows device to check if it works over USB C there.


----------



## musicday

I still like my W2 very much and I use it a lot. Anyone else?


----------



## BdoneganDXB

musicday said:


> I still like my W2 very much and I use it a lot. Anyone else?


I love it when I can get it to work. But sadly the USB C to C on Apple devices is a hit and miss.


----------



## BdoneganDXB

Listing this down for the broader audience considering this great sounding device. 
As it stands, here are my outcomes thus far: 

1. iPhone 13 Pro Max -> included lightning to USB-C Cable ->W2-131 - no issues. 

2. iPad Pro Gen 1-> included lightning to USB-C Cable ->W2-131 - no issues. 

3. iPad ProM1 / iPad mini 6th Generation -> included USB-C to USB C Cable  / Dd-Hifi USB-C to USB-Cable - W2-131 - Display turns on but no Audio.

4. MacBook Pro M1 -> included USB-C to USB C Cable - W2-131 - Display turns on but no Audio. W2 doesn't turn up under audio in system settings. 

5. iBasso DX 320 -  included USB-C to USB C Cable  / Dd-Hifi USB-C to USB-Cable - no issues.

6. MacBook Pro M1/ iPad Pro M1 / iPad mini -> USB-C Hub -> USB-A to USB-C Cable - W2-131 - no issues.


----------



## ddlo (Oct 6, 2022)

i love my w2 for its powerful and clean sound.  it's also completely free from radio interference with the several samsung mobiles i've used (the meizu hifi pro and hidizs s9 pro both suffered from a lot radio frequency interference!).  but the juice of my phone ran out quite quickly during weekend when i listen to music for several hours so i suspect dongles consume quite a bit of power.  i bought a usb power meter from aliexpress to run a few tests to verify my suspicion.  here're the results i got which i think not often shared on forums:

i got the following current draw from the several dongle (with my s8U tab) I've on hand:
L&P W2 - 0.12A
Hidizs S9 - 0.15A
ddhifi TC44c - 0.07-0.08A
zorloo ztella mqa and meizu hifi pro - 0.06A - 0.07A
audirect atom2 - 0.05A

W2 consumed quite a bit more power than the ddhifi TC44c even they use similar dual DACs (CS41319 vs CS43131 which are essentially the same DAC except the latter comes with additional headphone amp capacity).
even no music is playing, many of these dongles still consuming 0.02A! so better not connecting when you're not listening.
vol and whether using the balance out or SE out seems have negligible impact.  the current draws remain the same when i'm using the TC44c; same current draw over the same song when using VE erlkönig on 4.4mm out at vol 35, HS2000MX on 3.5mm out at vol 70, Fitear TG334 on 3.5mm out at vol. 55.  i suspect that is due to the DAC consumes most of the power for such portable setup.
i read from androidauthority (https://www.androidauthority.com/does-bluetooth-drain-battery-1145853/) that bluetooth headphone typically consumes 0.2% of battery per hour on the phone so, using my zfold4 as an example, it roughly translates to 4400mAh x 0.2%/hr x 5.29V/3.7V = 0.013A which is much lower than any of those dongles if i've done my math right! maybe that's why i saw many using bluetooth DAC/amp with their iems now.
(edited for the voltage difference between battery and usb out)


----------



## dleblanc343

musicday said:


> I still like my W2 very much and I use it a lot. Anyone else?


Not as much these days since I have a dedicated DAP, but currently listening to W2 OG with Indigo right now and it's great


----------



## ClieOS

W2 ACG edition announced - with a retuned firmware for ACG music.


----------



## shez.

BdoneganDXB said:


> Hi Everyone,
> 
> I’ve read through most of this thread about this issue but wanted to know if anyone has a reliable solution to the M1 Apple devices issue.
> 
> ...


I have a regular w2 and had a problem with the m1 Macbook air. The only thing that helped me was to change my m1 Macbook air with 8Gb ram to m1 Macbook air with 16GB. I’m not sure if it is related to the available memory size on the MacOS or some type-c ports refusing to work with W2.


----------



## AmericanSpirit

musicday said:


> I still like my W2 very much and I use it a lot. Anyone else?


Yup. Works great especially when I bring my IEM to the office, and want my coworkers to try on their own smartphones’s favorite songs, this DAC works great.


----------



## AmericanSpirit

ClieOS said:


> W2 ACG edition announced - with a retuned firmware for ACG music.


😂😂 W2 collab with Rikka Takarada from Gridman.


----------



## musicday

ClieOS said:


> W2 ACG edition announced - with a retuned firmware for ACG music.


Any other improvements or features? Higher power output?


----------



## ClieOS (Nov 28, 2022)

musicday said:


> Any other improvements or features? Higher power output?


No specific improvement / upgrade / hardware change was mentioned. I assumed it is just a regular W2-131 with an extra tuned ACG digital filter.


----------



## MarkParity

I'm currently enjoying Roon ARC bit perfect using my Android phone and the W2. 

Yes Roon finally got around to adding bit perfect to Android ARC when used with external DAC's. Its a minor gamechanger, I think I will use Roon ARC a lot more now.


----------



## musicday

Anyone got the new W2 ACG ( Animate, Cartoon, Gaming) ?
I wonder if it's worth upgrading? Hopefully we will get a new firmware update soon.


----------



## shez.

I hope developers will fix it. I found that if my M1 MacBook is connected to a power source, W2 when connected, has the very least chance of being shown in the system. If I disconnect the power source for a couple of minutes, 9 times from the 10, MacBook starts to recognize the W2.


----------



## shez.

To be honest, I'm disappointed with the W2. In terms of the User experience, it is terrible. W2 is unusable with iPhones, with very bad interference and noise, from 4G-5G and CPU from iPhone. With a MacBook, also it works not good. The only when I enjoyed using it, was a Nintendo Switch. However, I'm considering buying a replacement for the W2, currently looking for a Questyle M15.


----------



## maceto

shez. said:


> To be honest, I'm disappointed with the W2. In terms of the User experience, it is terrible. W2 is unusable with iPhones, with very bad interference and noise, from 4G-5G and CPU from iPhone. With a MacBook, also it works not good. The only when I enjoyed using it, was a Nintendo Switch. However, I'm considering buying a replacement for the W2, currently looking for a Questyle M15.


I think you’ll find that it’s more a MAC issue - I have the Paw S2 and Mojo2, getting the Cayin RU6. Mojo2 is so so with my MAC. Always recognized, but not always smooth - especially when I have a web browser open. If switching what output I use - like from Mojo2 to speakers as I get an call through Microsoft teams then a reboot is often needed.

Paw S2 isn’t always recognized either and I have to unplug it - but it’s okay. Since I haven’t tested it with my iPhone yet I can’t say. But from what I can tell people are mostly happy with it. The RU6 I’ve seen some have issues with when using with an iPhone. 

But I wanted these two for their uniqueness and I’ll live with it


----------



## dleblanc343

shez. said:


> To be honest, I'm disappointed with the W2. In terms of the User experience, it is terrible. W2 is unusable with iPhones, with very bad interference and noise, from 4G-5G and CPU from iPhone. With a MacBook, also it works not good. The only when I enjoyed using it, was a Nintendo Switch. However, I'm considering buying a replacement for the W2, currently looking for a Questyle M15.


I personally prefer my W2's sound to the M15. You're free to take it off my hands if it can bring you audio joy 

Curious about the latest W2 ACG, hoping someone compares all 3 versions of W2


----------



## musicday

dleblanc343 said:


> I personally prefer my W2's sound to the M15. You're free to take it off my hands if it can bring you audio joy
> 
> Curious about the latest W2 ACG, hoping someone compares all 3 versions of W2


My understanding is that W2-ACG uses even less battery then the regular W2. Someone correct me if I am wrong.


----------



## musicday

Did anyone get the W2-ACG in the end? How does it sounds?


----------



## KuroKitsu

The case for weeb W2 looks great, as does the back panel.

Still can't invest in it blind given the higher price


----------



## PureViewer4t1

ClieOS said:


> Took me a couple of hours to get these done. Can't say I understand the whole IEM tuning thingy after looking their FR curve. Good thing I don't really use them.


Many thanks for the graphs. I was considering W2 specifically for the Xelento profile but it looks like it's just a wide one-band treble-attenuater. Works for some poorly-recorded songs but nothing special.


----------

